# VOTEC - German Handmade Bikes



## Montana (5. November 2008)

Hallo zusamnen 

in der Hoffung auf ein zukünftiges Herstellerforum von VOTEC / HEYDENBIKE hier bei MTB news ziehe ich zunächst mal das große 3 Jahre alte Thema  Votec - wie gehts weiter? aus den* Moutainbike news *hier in den *Tech Talk *Bereich rüber. Das alte Thema startete ja noch bei der Vorgängerfirma und in der Zwischenzeit ist ja eine ganze Menge passiert. 

Hier können nun Berichte, Erfahrungen, Konfigurationen, Dikussionen über einzelne Parts sowie Vorstellungen der persönlichen VOTEC bikes mit Fotos usw. gepostet und gesammelt werden. Ich hoffe, dass dieser Thread angenommen wird und sich möglichst viele VOTEC user der neuen Generation hier einfinden. Wie bereits geschrieben, wäre ein Herstellerforum wünschenswert, aber das kann noch dauern. Bis dahin sollten wir Nutzer miteinander diskutieren. 


Starten möchte ich mit meinem Bericht vom VOTEC day 2008 

VOTEC day 2008 
_*

 ( Click aufs Bild = größeres Fpto  ) 



Die Fabrik und das Außengelände*_



 .   .   .  

.   .   .  



Hier findet man super nette, freundliche und vor allem kompetente Mitarbeiter  
Currywurst für 1,30  und alle Getränke für 1  waren auch mehr als OK



_
*Die Maschinenhallen*_



 . . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . . 


. . . 



"Handmade in Germany" ... sehr unterstützenswert 



_
*Die Rahmen und die dafür nötigen Rohre *_



. . .

. . . 

. . . 

 

Hoffentlich gibt es eine Zukunft für die ganze Fertigung ... 
Rahmen aus Taiwan gibt es leider genug .... auch von anderen deutschen _ Edelbikeherstellern_




*Die events*

*
VOTEC dirt und trial show*



. . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . . 



Die Jungs hatten wirklich was drauf


*
Joey Kelly und die Verlosung*



. . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . . 



Also Kelly Family war nie so mein Ding (ganz im Gegenteil ) ... aber was der Joey alles so sportlich unternommen hat ... alle Achtung ! ! ! 




*Die bikes
*


. . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . . 



Einfach nur schön 




*Moritz*




. . . 



Moritz auf 'nem dirt- und freeride VOTEC bike ... hat er beides _stundenlang_ testen können



Es war ein sehr netter und dazu unterhaltsamer Tag und ich habe auch meine V.XR Reifen (Conti Mountain King 2.4 _Supersonic_ gewechselt auf _Protecion_) tauschen können und ich habe 'ne klasse Jacke zu einem Superpreis ergattert. Ich fand auch das anwesende Publikum sehr angenehm. 



Gruß _Guido_



​


----------



## axl65 (5. November 2008)

Besonderer VOTEC-Day 2008:Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (5. November 2008)

Und? Ein dicker Junge auf einem kaputten Carbonbike... Erzähl mal die ganze Geschichte...


----------



## Levty (5. November 2008)

Viel gibts da nicht zu erzählen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5225103#post5225103


----------



## andy-klein (5. November 2008)

Eigentlich woltle ich ja heute meinen "Einstand" in Eurem Wellnessteam geben. Doch leider sitze ich noch immer im Büro - logisch, wenn man sich den ganzen Tag im Forum rumtreibt 
Außerdem warte ich noch auf meine schlechtwettertauglichen Schuhe. In meinen jetzigen habe ich schon immer nach einem km nasse/kalte Füße.
Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich nächste Woche dabei.

Jetzt aber zum Wichtigsten:
Gute Idee mit dem VOTEC-Thread 

Hier mal meins, mit dem ich noch immer hoch zufrieden bin. Langsam habe ich auch alle Einstellungen so, daß alles perfekt passt.


----------



## LDVelo (5. November 2008)

Wenn ich mir die Maschinen so ansehe muss ich ein bisschen schmunzeln Andererseits ist für den Bau eines MTB Rahmens wohl auch keine komplexe Maschine notwendig, sind ja doch eher einfache Bearbeitungsverfahren. Das ist eigentlich gut für heranwachsende Hersteller denn das hält die Investitionskosten im Rahmen.  Bin jedenfalls gespannt wie es mit der Marke weitergeht, kannte sie bisher noch nicht


----------



## Mud-Max (6. November 2008)

Moin zusammen... 

Ich bin die ganze Zeit das Thema hier um die Räder speziell dieser Marke schon am verfolgen und hab schon so ein oder anderen Kommentar hier im Forum gelesen. 

Wie z.b. Wie lange es wohl dauern wird bis sie denn nun diesmal wieder Pleite machen. 
Was mich dabei etwas irritiert das es bei dieser Firma hier oder dieser komischerweise niemand gestört hat das die schon des öfteren Konkurs gemacht haben. 

Man sollte jedem die Chance geben sich zu beweisen und den Versuch es etwas besser machen zu können wie die Konkurenz. 

Zumal es bei Votec und den anderen beiden da oben nicht nur drum geht Räder oder Fahrzeuge in Massenproduktion zu erstellen sondern hier wird mit Herzblut versucht was besonderes zu erschaffen was die Marke von anderen abhebt. 

Und warum sollte man dann nicht so etwas untersützen. 
Ist doch egal wie alt die Maschienen sind die da in den Hallen stehen und ob die Rahmen in mühseliger Handarbeit zusammengeschweißt werden. 

Klasse statt Masse. 

Denn man sieht nie "wie lange" an etwas gearbeitet wurde sondern man sieht nur "wie" an etwas gearbeitet wurde. 


Gruß Guido


----------



## schnellejugend (6. November 2008)

Votec: Handarbeit aus Deutschland?

Oder doch eher "handgemacht für eine deutsche Firma"?


----------



## Nackskopp (6. November 2008)

Was soll daran nicht Handarbeit aus Deutschland sein ?


----------



## Mud-Max (6. November 2008)

Ich würd mal sagen JA.

Die Rahmen werden ja anscheinend dort zurechtgeschnitten und zusammengeschweißt.

Also sind die schon mal " Handmade in Germany"

Und über den kleinen Fauxpas das die Jungs Schaltwerke aus USA oder Japan an die Teile bauen ist halt ein Umstand der nachfrage.

Man kann sich ja ne Rohloff einbauen lassen. 

Aber wer weiß vielleicht gibt´s ja in ein paar Jahren Votec Schaltwerke. 

Guido


----------



## Hopi (6. November 2008)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Maschinen so ansehe muss ich ein bisschen schmunzeln Andererseits ist für den Bau eines MTB Rahmens wohl auch keine komplexe Maschine notwendig, sind ja doch eher einfache Bearbeitungsverfahren. Das ist eigentlich gut für heranwachsende Hersteller denn das hält die Investitionskosten im Rahmen.  Bin jedenfalls gespannt wie es mit der Marke weitergeht, kannte sie bisher noch nicht



Solange Du nicht mit Hydroformrahmen anfängst, brauchst Du nicht viel mehr an Maschinen. Ich habe Peter Voitl gesehen als er wieder anfing! Der hatte auch nicht mehr an Maschinen dort stehen. CNC und Pulvern hat er in Auftrag gegeben, was bei den Mengen auch Sinn macht. Eine Anlage die nicht ausgelastet ist, kostet nur Geld und verdient es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nackskopp (6. November 2008)

Ein Bericht des WDR über Votec

Ich weis nicht ab wann man etwas made in Germany nennen darf,
aber ich finde Rahmen,Gabel,Dämpfer und Bremsen sind ohne Probleme drin. Wer mag bekommt auch noch eine Rohloff.
Das ist doch schon ganz ordentlich.

Die Preise sind auch Ok
Also.... Handmade im Sauerland


----------



## harke (6. November 2008)

ja hübsch


----------



## andy-klein (6. November 2008)

Mud-Max schrieb:


> Moin zusammen...
> 
> 
> Wie z.b. Wie lange es wohl dauern wird bis sie denn nun diesmal wieder Pleite machen.
> ...



Die Frage kann Dir niemand bei einer Firma beantworten. Oder weißt Du wie lange es Canyon, Rotwild, Cube, etc noch geben wird 

Ich behaupte allerdings, daß Votec, wenn überhaupt, nicht an der Qualität oder dem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis scheitert, sonden am (meiner Meinung nach) unzureichenden Marketing.
Was nutzt es, wenn ich in jeder MTB-Zeitschrift ein Bildchen von einem Bike veröffentliche, wenn ich einen drittklassigen C-Promi (den die meisten wahrscheinlich auch noch mit grauseliger "Musik" und der Familie Flodder verbinden) sponser, aber nicht in der Lage bin eine vernünftige Website zu basteln?

Votec ist als Direktvertriebler darauf angewiesen, daß potenzielle Kunden ein AHA-Erlebnis auf der Website haben. Aber bis jetzt ist noch nicht einmal ein Bericht vom Votec-Day online.
Ich hätte nur aufgrund der Website kein Votec gekauft. Mich hat man vor Ort überzeugt. Allerdings sollen bei einem Direktversender die meisten Geschäftsabschlüsse doch wohl über das internet laufen.

Da stelle ich mir eine Seite vor, bei der ich zumindest die einzelnen Komponenten auch angezeigt und beschrieben bekomme, die ich mir zusammenstelle. Perfet wäre dann noch ein reales Gesamtgewicht für "mein" ausgewähltes Bike usw ...

Wenn sich die Darstellung nach außen für den Endkunden nicht verbessert, können Guido und ich noch so von unseren Bikes schwärmen, aber einfacher wird es Votec damit auf Dauer auch nicht haben.

Ach ja, sollten Sie aufgrund dieser Tatsache in ein paar Jahren wieder pleite sein, aber mein Bike/Rahmen ewig halten, ist es mir (fast) egal.


----------



## schnellejugend (6. November 2008)

Nackskopp schrieb:


> Was soll daran nicht Handarbeit aus Deutschland sein ?



Keine Ahnung.

Ich frage mich nur warum eine Firma die offensichtlich so stolz darauf ist aus Deutschland zu kommen und da womöglich auch ihre Räder von Hand baut das auf englisch bewerben muss.


----------



## Freistiler (6. November 2008)

Global player, you know!?


----------



## Mud-Max (6. November 2008)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Votec ist als Direktvertriebler darauf angewiesen, daß potenzielle Kunden ein AHA-Erlebnis auf der Website haben. Aber bis jetzt ist noch nicht einmal ein Bericht vom Votec-Day online.
> Ich hätte nur aufgrund der Website kein Votec gekauft. Mich hat man vor Ort überzeugt. Allerdings sollen bei einem Direktversender die meisten Geschäftsabschlüsse doch wohl über das internet laufen.


 
Das mag richtig sein, aber was nützt einem eine Mega ausgearbeitete Website mit allem drum und dran wenn ich ewig auf mein Rad warten muß. 
Ich will mit dem Teil fahren und keine Bildchen gucken.

Und was das Thema Werbung angeht was kann einer Firma besseres passieren als Mundpropaganda. Wenn die stimmt, und dann noch positiv ausfällt, ist das meiste schon getan.

Ein Potenzieller Votec Käufer wird sich sowieso erst mal in einem Forum informieren was und wie es da gibt. Also ist ein Gewisses Grundwissen schon mal da. 
Ich glaube nicht das Max Mustermann der meint sich ein MTB kaufen zu müssen gezielt auf die suche nach Votec geht. 

Das sind Wiederholungstäter bzw insider. 


Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy-klein (6. November 2008)

Mud-Max schrieb:


> Das mag richtig sein, aber was nützt einem eine Mega ausgearbeitete Website mit allem drum und dran wenn ich ewig auf mein Rad warten muß.
> Ich will mit dem Teil fahren und keine Bildchen gucken.
> 
> Und was das Thema Werbung angeht was kann einer Firma besseres passieren als Mundpropaganda. Wenn die stimmt, und dann noch positiv ausfällt, ist das meiste schon getan.
> ...



Da hast Du bestimmt Recht. Allerdings hielt sich die Wartezeit bei mir im versprochenen Rahmen. Daher also schonmal kein Problem. Ewig warten verbinde ich eher mit Canyon. 

Ich denke nicht, daß sich jeder erst einmal im Forum informiert. Viele kaufen auch bestimmt ein "Fach"Zeitschrift um sich zu informieren. Wenn die dann ein tolles Bildchen sehen und schreien "Ja, so soll mein Bike aussehen", werden sie sich bestimmt auf der Website weiterinformieren wollen. Dann verbauen sie virtuell Komponenten, die in keine Beschreibun, keinem Bild auf der Seite zu finden sind.

Dem "Wiederholungstäter" ist das relativ egal. Der weiß schon vorher was er will. Aber ich muß versuchen den "Ersttäter" direkt bei mir zu behalten.
Und ich glaube schon, daß eine entsprechend gestaltete Seite manch einen zum Klick auf den Warenkorb verleiten könnte - genau so, wie manch eine bei mangelnden informationen erst nochmal woanders guckt.


----------



## Lenkfix (6. November 2008)

Hi,
hier mal ein Bild von meinem "Hüpfchen":





1. Mit Enduro-Bikes wie Scott Ransom, RM Slayer, Fusion Freak etc. beim Testival 2007 im Vinschgau viel Spaß gehabt
2. Votec V.SX gesehen beim Rennen im Juli 2008 in Saalhausen
3. Die Idee und die Gier auf was Neues ein bisschen reifen kassen
4. Meine Frau belabert
5. Nach netter und kompetenter telefonischer Beratung und Probefahrt in Winterberg das neue Big-Bike bestellt
6. Nach drei Wochen abgeholt

So schnell kanns gehen...  

Grüße von der Ruhr
Lenkfix

P.S. Erste Seite dieses Freds musste einfach sein!


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (6. November 2008)

Sehr interessant , die Diskussion über Marketingschwächen von VOTEC. In vielen Dingen kann ich dem zustimmen. Ich frag mich auch, warum VOTEC dies nicht in die Hand nimmt. Herr Rose ist dem Ganzen ja auch sehr aufgeschlossen, mir schien, er konnte die Geschäftsleitung noch nicht zu Maßnahmen überreden.
Nach meinem Crash im Sommer sollte es ein Hardtail aus Alu sein. Ganzseitige Anzeige in der Bravo gesehen, und ... VOTEC? da war doch mal was?... geklickt, usw...   Wenn man bedenkt, das vor so ca 6 - 7 Jahren die absoluten Innovationsträger Rotwild und Votec waren, ist das Interesse jetzt doch wohl arg gesunken, bzw. wieder am Kommen, z.b. bei Votec.
Ich beobachte seit langer Zeit den Hype um die in Schlitzaugenland zusammengeschweissten Rahmen von Liteville. Scheinbar ein geniales Marketing, die kommen nicht nach...   Und das 101er wurde ein Jahr lang auf die Warteschleife gesetzt, die ersten Rahmen sind jetzt erst zu haben, bzw verbaut. Auch die Kunden schwimmen absolut auf dieser Riesenwelle mit, vernünftig diskutieren kann man da nicht mehr.  Aber , ... man sieht es geht auch so.
Gruß Kurbelmaxe, ein seit 1800km zufriedener VOTEC Biker


----------



## andy-klein (6. November 2008)

Lenkfix schrieb:


> Hi, ...
> 
> 4. Meine Frau belabert
> ...



Kenn ich


----------



## polo (6. November 2008)

Mud-Max schrieb:


> Was mich dabei etwas irritiert das es bei dieser Firma hier oder dieser komischerweise niemand gestört hat das die schon des öfteren Konkurs gemacht haben.



verwegene vergleiche jenseits jeglicher realitäten.


----------



## Montana (6. November 2008)

Sehr schön, dass das hier so gut läuft 

Wie kam ich zu (m)einem VOTEC bike :

Als Spätberufener  der erst 2005 mit MTB gestartet ist war mein erster Kontakt mit VOTEC bikes im Sommer 2005. Bei meinem ersten Auswärtsspiel (Tomburg/Steinbachtalsperre) fuhr der schnellste Mann vom Team Tomburg sein VOTEC bike kaputt. Der Hinterbau war komplett hinüber.  Der Markenname blieb mir trotzdem ein Begriff. Denn etwas später hörte ich dann (bzw. war auch Zeuge) von ebenso kaputten Stevens, Bergamont und und und. Also das war schon fast normal und hat den Markennamen nicht diskreditiert. 

Ab 2006 startete ich eine lange Suche nach einem für mich passenden Fully. Das ging (natürlich) bei Stevens los über Droessiger bis hin zum Felt. Beim Felt Redemption begeisterte mich der neuartige Hinterbau mit der equilink Technologie. Aber das bike war leider nicht konfigurierbar und über die verbauten Parts lässt sich streiten. 

Zwischenzeitlich hatte mich mein MTB Kreis von Magura Parts überzeugt. Die Julie war meine erste Scheibenbremse und ich war auch sehr zufrieden damit. Dann war eine der ersten Magur Odur in unserer Clique zum Testen im Umlauf und als zweiter Tester war ich ebenfalls begeistert und fuhr bald als Besitzer dieser Gabel. 

Tja und die unverwüstlichen Rohloffs der diversen Spezialisten haben mich auch immer etwas neidisch gemacht. Dieses Getriebe mit sein div. Geräuschen und seiner enormen Power egal bei wirklich jedem Wetter, das war es einfach 

*Fazit :*

Was musste nun als mein Traumfully her?  Magura und Rohloff waren ein Muss 

IFMA 2008 . Da gab es einen bike Präsentation ständer Aussteller, dieser hatte die schönsten bikes am Start die ich bisher gesehen hatte, es war ...  naja zumindest fast  ... Liebe auf den ersten Blick 

Zurück nach Hause und direkt (erstmals ) auf die VOTEC website geschaut und meine Suche nach meinem Fully war nahezu beendet. 

Ein V.XR sollte es werden ... die hardtails hatte jedoch eine Rohloff Nabe ... diese war beim V.XR online nicht konfigurierbar. Email an VOTEC und dann war alles klar. Ich bekomme mein V.XR mit Rohloff. Jetzt wurden nur noch Kleinigkeiten verhandelt. Danke noch mal an Loehr für die Anregung mit dem genialen Syntace VRO Vorbau. 

Ende der Geschichte: Am 1. Oktober per mail bestellt und am 15.Oktober, also genau 14 Tage später habe ich das Rad in Freudenberg abgeholt. 

Ausstattung :

Bike Modell: Votec V.XR
Dämpfer:	MX200
Gabel: Magura Menja AM 130
Steuersatz: FSA
Schaltwerk: ROHLOFF 500/14 
Schalthebel: nein	
Umwerfer: nein	
Bremsen:	 Magura Louise 180 / 180
Cassette: nein 	
Laufrad: DT Swiss X430 
Reifen: Conti Mountain King 2.4 Protection
Schlauch: Schwalbe
Kurbeln: Truvativ Stylo
Kette: SRAM
Innenlager: Truvativ Team
Vorbau: Syntace V R O
Lenker: Syntace
Griffe: Votec
Sattel: Selle Italia X2
Sattelstütze: Votec
Pedale: nein	
Rahmenhöhe: 48
Preis Kpl. Rad: 
Farbe/ RAL: schwarz

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## enweh (6. November 2008)

Zeig mal :]


----------



## Nackskopp (6. November 2008)

Ja bitte Fotos


----------



## hopfer (6. November 2008)

wann gibt es den die neuen bikes auf der website zu bewundern?
ich weiß das es schon das eine und andere neue bike schon online ist aber das ist doch noch nicht alles oder?


----------



## Montana (6. November 2008)

Nackskopp schrieb:


> Ja bitte Fotos





enweh schrieb:


> Zeig mal :]



Gerne 











​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (6. November 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> wann gibt es den die neuen bikes auf der website zu bewundern?
> ich weiß das es schon das eine und andere neue bike schon online ist aber das ist doch noch nicht alles oder?


Es gibt wohl bald auch Renn- und Treckingräder ... Prototypen waren bereits zu sehen


----------



## Slash_93 (7. November 2008)

ich finde die votec bikes genial, die rahmen gefallen mir einfach super, die idee meine teile selber zu bestimmen, super! der in deutschland hangemachte rahmen super! die geometrie.. genial...

ich bin hingerissen, die chancen stehen gut dass ich mir ein votec anschaffe stehen gut aber eine befürchtung habe ich noch:
ich würde mir den freerider anschaffen, ich glaube nicht, dass ich den rahmen wirklich mal zerlegen werde, aber was ist wenn und es die firma nicht mehr gibt? deutsche hersteller sind normal bei rahmenbrüchen kulant und machen einem normal ein gutes angebot aber was wenn es votec dann nicht mehr gibt???


----------



## Montana (7. November 2008)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> ich finde die votec bikes genial, die rahmen gefallen mir einfach super, die idee meine teile selber zu bestimmen, super! der in deutschland hangemachte rahmen super! die geometrie.. genial...
> 
> ich bin hingerissen, die chancen stehen gut dass ich mir ein votec anschaffe stehen gut aber eine befürchtung habe ich noch:
> ich würde mir den freerider anschaffen, ich glaube nicht, dass ich den rahmen wirklich mal zerlegen werde, aber was ist wenn und es die firma nicht mehr gibt? deutsche hersteller sind normal bei rahmenbrüchen kulant und machen einem normal ein gutes angebot aber was wenn es votec dann nicht mehr gibt???



Also zunächst einmal würde ich nicht davon ausgehn, dass VOTEC wieder pleite geht. Das ist ja jetzt eine ganz andere Firma mit einem anderen Konzept und Geschäftsführung. So gehe ich zumindest an die Sache heran, sonst hätte ich das auch nicht riskiert.

Hier noch mal der WDR Bericht.

Zur Garantie : Da VOTEC ja ein Direktvertrieb ist muss man Folgendes beachten. Es gibt eine 2 jährige Garantie die auf 5 Jahre verlängert werden kann. Das läuft so: Man bringt sein Rad jährlich zu einer Inspektion bei einer lokalen Werkstatt. Die Erstinspektion wird von VOTEC übernommen. Rechnung dahin schicken. Danach zahlt man selbst, hat dann aber auch 5 Jahre Garantie.

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2008)

Tach Guido,

wie ist denn nun Dein Eindruck nach ein 'paar' Testkilometer?

Gelingt das Setup?
Wie stark ist das Wippen Deines Viergelenkers in den normalen Situationen (in Ebene, am Berg, beim kraftvollen Antritt)?
Und wie ist die Downhillperformance?

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (7. November 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach Guido,
> 
> wie ist denn nun Dein Eindruck nach ein 'paar' Testkilometer?
> 
> ...



Grüß Dich, Martin 

Meine ersten Eindrücke habe ich während diverser Testtouren und zwei KF nightrides sammeln können. Vorab bemerkt, es ist mein erstes Fully mit einem *fettem* Rahmen und daher etwas höheren Gewicht und dann auch noch eins mit einer ganz anderen Schaltung 

Wippen : Ein leidiges Thema. Der Magura MX Dämpfer ist ein Experiment. Anfangs wippte er schon stark bei *kräftigem *Treten in der Ebene. Es waren auch nur 6 bar drin. Nun habe ich 7,5 bar drin und etwas an der Dämpfung gebastelt. Es ist nun deutlich besser aber noch nicht perfekt. Ich werde der Druck noch etwas anheben und weiter dämpfen. Da der Lock out fehlt wird er im Wiegetritt wohl immer etwas wippen, aber den Wiegetritt bevorzuge ich ja eh nicht (wie Du weisst ) 

Die Schaltung ist einfach genial, jedoch auch absolutes Neuland für mich, überträgt aber auch ganz andere Kräfte auf das Rad. Vielleicht liegt auch hier etwas das Wippproblem(chen) 

Gut, dass Du* mich *nach der DH Performance fragst, da bist Du bei mir genau an der richtigen Adresse  ... ich glaube aber schon, dass ich nach etwas Erfahrung mit viel mehr Speed runterfahre, eben weil der Rahmen und die Federung einiges unterstützt. Aber dafür muss es trocken und hell sein. Nachts auf den nassen Blättern und Wurzeln bin ich überaus vorsichtig, ich kenne das bike noch zu wenig. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## andy-klein (7. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Grüß Dich, Martin
> 
> Meine ersten Eindrücke habe ich während diverser Testtouren und zwei KF nightrides sammeln können. Vorab bemerkt, es ist mein erstes Fully mit einem *fettem* Rahmen und daher etwas höheren Gewicht und dann auch noch eins mit einer ganz anderen Schaltung
> 
> ...



Ich kann Deine Eindrücke bezüglich des Dämpfers bestätigen. ich bin noch eine Ecke schwerer als Du und bin mittlerweilen bei 13 Bar angelangt. 
Jetzt habe ich aber den Eindruck, daß (zumindest hintenrum) alles passt.  Bei der Gabel bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Ich denke, daß ich ruhig noch etwas weniger Druck fahren kann. Meine Downhillfähigkeiten sind recht überschaubar. Daher muß ich nicht so gorße Angst vor Durchschlägen haben. Außerdem fehlt es mir bei meinen Touren, die eigentlich größtenteils vor der Haustüre starten, an Möglichkeiten meine Downhillfähigkeiten zu verbessern. 
Und wenn's dann doch mal woanders hingeht, kann ich den Druck vorher auch nochmal anpassen.
Ansonsten denke ich, daß die Votecs wirklich spitze sind - und Angst vor einer Pleite habe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Montana (7. November 2008)

Hi Andiy,  13 bar  ... er hält ja bis 20 aus. Wie stark dämpfst Du (ca. in %)  Ich werde mal auf 8-9 bar gehen. 

Menja: Ich habe den eingestellten Druck von 5 bar auf  4 +/- 0,2 bar reduziert, ich habe mich dabei nach der Magura Tabelle orientiert. Sag ist nun vorne ca. 20% und die Zugstufe steht auf 50%. Ich bin einige hohe Bordsteinkanten runter. Die Gabel wippt nur einmal nach. Alles OK soweit. Wenn ich mal  'ne realtiv intensive Tour hinter mir habe werde ich mir mal den Gummi anschauen und wenn ich dann ca.90% Federweg genutzt habe, dann bleibt der Druck so und ist optimal für mich 

Da wir ja hier fast unter uns sind  muss ich Dir verraten, dass ich mich am vorigen Mittwoch bei unserer nightride mit dem schönen neuen Rad auf die Fre.... gelegt habe. Licht war ausgefallen und ich habe einen Längsgraben nicht rechtzeitig gesehen. Mein Vorderman ist weggeschmiert und ich habe nicht richtig aufgepasst und lag  Ist aber nix passiert, ich musste noch nicht mal zu meiner berühmten KFL Judorolle greifen. 

Übrigens: Votec geht nicht pleite, warum auch? Das muss wieder ein *kalkulierbarer* Kult werden ... dann kaufen die Leute auch die wirklich preiswerten bikes und gut ist. 

Gruß _Guido_



andy-klein schrieb:


> Ich kann Deine Eindrücke bezüglich des Dämpfers bestätigen. ich bin noch eine Ecke schwerer als Du und bin mittlerweilen bei 13 Bar angelangt.
> Jetzt habe ich aber den Eindruck, daß (zumindest hintenrum) alles passt.  Bei der Gabel bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Ich denke, daß ich ruhig noch etwas weniger Druck fahren kann. Meine Downhillfähigkeiten sind recht überschaubar. Daher muß ich nicht so gorße Angst vor Durchschlägen haben. Außerdem fehlt es mir bei meinen Touren, die eigentlich größtenteils vor der Haustüre starten, an Möglichkeiten meine Downhillfähigkeiten zu verbessern.
> Und wenn's dann doch mal woanders hingeht, kann ich den Druck vorher auch nochmal anpassen.
> Ansonsten denke ich, daß die Votecs wirklich spitze sind - und Angst vor einer Pleite habe ich auch nicht.


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2008)

Danke Guido und Andy 

Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit den Magura-Federprodukten, weil POISON sie nun auch wieder anbietet  (kleiner Insidergag).

Ich habe heute die POISON-TestBikes für die RG Rheinland mit Klaus @Redking zusammengestellt und geordert.

Und wir wollen auch ein Spassbike anbieten.
Wir haben dann das Cuare Xn 2009 mit einigen Goodies genommen.
Es ist ja auch ein Viegelenker mit einer ähnlichen Geometrie wie Eure VOTECs. Leider neigen diese Bikes doch stärker zum Wippen, als die Hersteller eingestehen wollen. Ich hatte im Vorfeld auch an den Magura Dämpfer MX und Magura Gabel Thor gedacht. 
Wir haben uns dann doch für den DT-Swiss EX 200 HRV (wg. Plattform) entschieden. Da der Curare Hinterbau 150mm Federweg hat, fanden wir die Magura Thor (trotz Federwegsverstellung vom Lenker aus ) mit 140 mm Federweg etwas unterdimensioniert. Wir haben dann eine Rock Shox Lyrik UT 115 - 160 mm gewählt.
Da Magura Gustav M noch nicht im Programm ist, haben wir die Avid Code VR 203mm PM HR 203mm IS (632) geordert.

Anfang Dezember sollen das Cuare und die anderen vier Bikes (2 Hardtails, 1 Fully und 1 all mountain) geliefert werden.

Dann bekommen wir noch für alle POISON TestBikes von Busch + Müller Beleuchtungssets  und starten in die Wintersaison.

Da ich ja jetzt in Untereschbach (inkl. Lüderich und der neugefundenen Trails ) wohne, mache ich schon seit einiger Zeit hier die Gegend unsicher. Hier gibts genau die richtigen Spots und Trails für diese Spassbikes.

Wie wäres mit einer kleinen Bikesession?
(Fahren der TestBikes erwünscht, inkl. Fachsimpeln "VOTECs sind aber eh besser!")

VG Martin


----------



## andy-klein (7. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Hi Andiy,  13 bar  ... er hält ja bis 20 aus. Wie stark dämpfst Du (ca. in %)  Ich werde mal auf 8-9 bar gehen.
> 
> Menja: Ich habe den eingestellten Druck von 5 bar auf  4 +/- 0,2 bar reduziert, ich habe mich dabei nach der Magura Tabelle orientiert. Sag ist nun vorne ca. 20% und die Zugstufe steht auf 50%. Ich bin einige hohe Bordsteinkanten runter. Die Gabel wippt nur einmal nach. Alles OK soweit. Wenn ich mal  'ne realtiv intensive Tour hinter mir habe werde ich mir mal den Gummi anschauen und wenn ich dann ca.90% Federweg genutzt habe, dann bleibt der Druck so und ist optimal für mich
> 
> ...



Ich werde den Druck vorne wohl auf ca. 4,7 Bar reduzieren. Dann liege ich bei komfortablen 30% Sag. Für meine einfachen Touren wohl ausreichend.

Ein Sturz ist mir bislang (Toi Toi Toi) erspart geblieben. Un von Deinem weiß ja auch keiner. Hier sind wir unter uns und im Wald war's dunkel. 
Hauptsache nichts passiert!

So, ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg zum Birkenhof und von da aus zu meinem Zweitwohnsitz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (7. November 2008)

@ Martin

Danke für Deine Infos, cool übrigens, dass wir in etwa die selben Ausstattung Vorstellung haben. 

... gibt es die Räder auch mit Rohloff 



andy-klein schrieb:


> So, ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg zum Birkenhof und von da aus zu meinem Zweitwohnsitz.



... und ich sitze nur vor der Glotze  das aber auch fast live

Haste etwa Dauerkarte  S-Blöcke oder eher Westen / Osten? Wir waren meistens S14 / S16

Gruß _Guido_

... und nun zurück zu VOTEC ...


----------



## Nackskopp (7. November 2008)

So, nachdem ich meine Bestellung 2 Wochen auf Eis liegen hatte habe ich nun meine (vorläufig) Konfiguration bestellt.

*V.XR*

_Gabel:		Magura Wotan

Dämpfer:		DT Swiss XM 180

Laufrad:		Mavic Crossmax SX

Lenker: 		Syntace VRO 

Vorbau: 		Syntace VRO 

Griffe: 		VOTEC 

Steuersatz: 	FSA

Bremse:		MAGURA Marta

Reifen:		Mountain King 2.4

Sattelstütze:	Truvativ Team carbon

Sattel:		Selle Italia Flite

Schaltwerk: 	Shimano XT 

Schalthebel: 	Shimano XT

Umwerfer: Shimano XT

Kassette: 	Shimano XT

Kette: 	Shimano XT

Kurbel: 	Shimano XT
_
Also ein AM mit leichtem Hang für´s Grobe.
Sprecht jetzt oder schweigt für immer.

ach so, Orange soll es werden.

Gruß aus Wuppertal


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2008)

Nackskopp schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich meine Bestellung 2 Wochen auf Eis liegen hatte habe ich nun meine (vorläufig) Konfiguration bestellt.
> 
> *V.XR*
> 
> ...



Wenn es nicht Dein Budget sprengt, 
darf ich Dir den DT-Swiss EX 200 HRV (wg. Plattform) empfehlen.
Du wirst bei dem V.XR mit diesem Plattformdämpfer mehr Spass haben, 
wenn Du mal nicht gerade was Grobes vor hast. 
Also für die Tour zwischendurch.
Dieses Bikes werden mit rund 30% SAG gefahren, sonst eignen sie sich nicht fürs Grobe. Dann neigen sie aber leider zum Wippen.
Zwar kann man in der Ebene durchaus das Problem mit dem Lockout lösen, aber wehe, man vergisst beim Einbiegen auf den Singletrail, der abgesurft oder abgerockt werden soll, den Lockout wieder zu öffnen. 
Das mag der DT Swiss XM 180 gar nicht.

Und das Orange rockt, das muss man einem *MTBvD-ler* nicht erklären.


----------



## Montana (7. November 2008)

Nackskopp schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich meine Bestellung 2 Wochen auf Eis liegen hatte habe ich nun meine (vorläufig) Konfiguration bestellt.
> 
> *V.XR*
> 
> ...



Cooles bike 

aber der Antrieb 

Orange kenne ich sonst nur vom Fußball   und dort mag ich es nicht so 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Cooles bike
> 
> aber der Antrieb
> 
> ...



Ach komm schon, XT ist doch in Ordnung.
Mit 3-fach-Kurbel sogar tourentauglich.

Vielleicht weil die Jungs in Orange so gut Fußball spielen können?!


----------



## Nackskopp (7. November 2008)

Danke für den Tipp, mal sehen was das Budget dazu sagt
Ich hatte mich eben gerade wegen des Lockout für den 180er entschieden. Aber jetzt wo du´s so sagst...
Naja mal sehen

Hatte doch ein Canyon nehmen sollen, da stellen sich einem solche fragen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. November 2008)

Nackskopp schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, mal sehen was das Budget dazu sagt
> Ich hatte mich eben gerade wegen des Lockout für den 180er entschieden. *Aber jetzt wo du´s so sagst...*
> Naja mal sehen
> 
> Hatte doch ein Canyon nehmen sollen, *da stellen sich einem solche fragen nicht.*



Jetzt weißt Du auch, wie ich zu meinem Nick "Erklärbär" gekommen bin.

Vielleicht wollen auch nur Bikes verkaufen und keine zufriedene Kunden gewinnen?!


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (7. November 2008)

Hey Leute! ... hier gehts ja richtig los!!

 Die Frage ob ein Hersteller Pleite geht, haste ja auch bei jedem Namen, oder?!  Denkt mal an Bergwerk...    Der Kult vor einigen Jahren, wo sind die jetzt? .. auf jeden Fall wieder da, nach ner Pleite.

Wo sind denn die Hardtail Freaks?  Ich brauchte mal Erfahrungsaustausch mit den Rennziegen -Besitzern. Seid Ihr zufrieden? Ein Hardtailrahmen , steif, schön anzuschauen, leicht, nicht in Schlitzaugenland geschweisst, nicht Nicolai, das hat doch mal was , oder??

Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## on any sunday (8. November 2008)

Ich dachte immer Fische brauchen kein Fahrrad?  In deiner Gegend halte ich selbst eine Federgabel für überflüssig.


----------



## Montana (8. November 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Fische brauchen kein Fahrrad?  In deiner Gegend halte ich selbst eine Federgabel für überflüssig.



 .... ich hatte nur *Schweiz* gelesen 

Scheint aber 'ne Menge MTBler im Norden zu geben, ist wahrscheinlich ein ähnliches Vorurteil wie die Vorstellung von den Alpinisten über MTB im Rheinland


----------



## Slash_93 (8. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Also zunächst einmal würde ich nicht davon ausgehn, dass VOTEC wieder pleite geht. Das ist ja jetzt eine ganz andere Firma mit einem anderen Konzept und Geschäftsführung. So gehe ich zumindest an die Sache heran, sonst hätte ich das auch nicht riskiert.
> 
> Hier noch mal der WDR Bericht.
> 
> ...



ich mache alles an meinen bikes selber, bis auf laufräder zentrieren und einspeichen.... drecksarbeit 

mir würde es lediglich um die rahmengarantie gehen... ich würde den hart rannehmen... im thema rahmen sind solche firmen (vor allem deutsche) sehr kullant


----------



## Slash_93 (8. November 2008)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem v.fr???

was mcih an der konfiguration stört ist die fehlende doppelbrücke...


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (8. November 2008)

Hallo,
mal kurz zur Aufklärung, falls ich mit "Schweiz" & "Fische" gemeint sein sollte: Ich wohne in Ostholstein , auch die "Holsteinische Schweiz" genannt. Klar es sind nicht die Alpen, auch nicht der Harz. Aber auf einer Feierabendrunde von 50km kann ich 600hm krabbeln,... ist doch was, oder?
Wer will, kommt mal vorbei und fährt mit, er ist garantiert nicht der Erste der staunt (und stöhnt, ... von wegen Norden!).
 Kurbelmaxe


----------



## Montana (8. November 2008)

Kurbelmaxe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal kurz zur Aufklärung, falls ich mit "Schweiz" & "Fische" gemeint sein sollte: Ich wohne in Ostholstein , auch die "Holsteinische Schweiz" genannt. Klar es sind nicht die Alpen, auch nicht der Harz. Aber auf einer Feierabendrunde von 50km kann ich 600hm krabbeln,... ist doch was, oder?
> Wer will, kommt mal vorbei und fährt mit, er ist garantiert nicht der Erste der staunt (und stöhnt, ... von wegen Norden!).
> Kurbelmaxe



Die Nordlichter und die Rheinländer werden eben  traditionell oft unterschätzt. Wir haben hier auch keine Berge eher ein paar Hügel(chen)

Zurück zu VOTEC :

Das V.FR habe ich gesehen ... klasse bike ... soll mit seinen Brüdern im bikepark Winterberg am Start sein und wird dort extrem hart ran genommen. Scheint es gut (bis auf ein Ausnahme ) auszuhalten.


----------



## MarioJaneiro (9. November 2008)

@montana
brauchst nur noch einen gepäckträger für deinen arp 2600


----------



## Montana (9. November 2008)

MarioJaneiro schrieb:


> @montana
> brauchst nur noch einen gepäckträger für deinen arp 2600




 

Du bist der Erste der davon Ahnung hat ... ich dachte hier würde sich nur _kulturloses_ Volk aufhalten 

Du bekommst 100000 Punkte von mir  kannste auch für den Winterpokal verrechnen.

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supersaschi (9. November 2008)

Hi,

freut mich, dass ihr noch fleißig radelt. Bei mir ist das bike-Fieber seit August (V.XM) voll ausgebrochen und hält an. Für die härtere Gangart habe ich mir noch ein V.FR bestellt (soll Anfang Dez. fertig sein / ca. 5-6 Wochen Lieferzeit)

Eure Erfahrungen mit dem MX-Dämpfer teile ich. Ein bisschen Einstellarbeit und Expermimentierfreude gehört dazu. Ich bin bisher ca. 7-8 Bar (80 kG) und rebount 50% gefahren, habe zuletzt auf 9-10 bar erhöht. Bei der Menja bin ich zuletzt von 4 bar in Richtung 5 bar gewandert. Insgesamt bin ich mit der Performance des bikes sehr zufrieden, insbesondere Rahmen / Geometrie und Hinterbau. Getauscht habe ich die Reifen (nun Maxxis Minion), Sattel und bin auf Plattform-Pedale gewechselt (will für allmountain nie wieder klickies ). 


Bilder von meinem V.XM gibt in meinem Album.


----------



## THe_SpitFire (9. November 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/195629

das ist er

mein neuer freerider 

V.FR, Schwarz, 45.0
Rock Shox Totem solo air 49 psi Luftdruck
Marzocchi Roco RC WC extern PB 400lbsx2,75" fox feder
Mavic Deetraks
Schwalbe Big Betty
Magura Louise (Avid elixier Cr sind bestellt)
Truvativ Holzfeller DH Lenker und Vorbau
FSA Orbit Extreme Pro re
Selle Italia X2  (funn sl sattel ist bestellt)
VOTEC Sattelstütze
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9 
Schalthebel: SRAM X9 right 
Kasstte: SRAM PG 970 
Kette: SRAM 
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller 1.1 
Kettenführung: syncros chain guide
Pedale. Atomlab Trailking

kommen noch:-grüne votec logos und schriftzüge 
                   -grüne deetraks schriftzüge
                   -grüne nokkon konkavex schaltzüge und 
                    goodridge stahlfleleitung
                   -grüner tune würger
alles passend zu den pedalen

was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Nackskopp (9. November 2008)

Cooles Bike - coole Farbwahl. Schwarz-Grün

Wo bekommst du die grünen Votec Logos und Schriftzüge her? 

Glückwunsch zum neuen Votec.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (10. November 2008)

Grade online gestellt, unser Testbericht zum v.Fr. Ist recht ausführlich geraten 




Foto: Fllo.de

http://www.soulbiker.com/de/news/reports/article/das-votec-vfr-im-soulbiker-test/

Gruß

Aaron


----------



## Supersaschi (10. November 2008)

Hi,

wg. Eisdiele habe ich in dem Test jetzt nichts gefunden, aber ansonsten schöner Bericht (hapt ihr noch mehr fodos ?) 

Danke, das Warten auf mein Exemplar macht mir so richtig spaß !


----------



## THe_SpitFire (10. November 2008)

die grünen decals bekommst als sonderbestellung bei votec


----------



## Montana (10. November 2008)

W i r sind auf der Startseite von MTB-News

hier

Danke an Thomas

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## BOOZE (11. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> W i r sind auf der Startseite von MTB-News
> 
> hier
> 
> ...



Wenn ich denen genug zahle, ist mein nackter Ar*** auch auf der Startseite.


----------



## andy-klein (11. November 2008)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Wenn ich denen genug zahle, ist mein nackter Ar*** auch auf der Startseite.



Ich erlaube mir mal Dir zu helfen.
Dein Bild hier aus aus Deinem Fotoalbum ist schon mal nicht schlecht. Jetzt musst Du nur noch eins von hinten machen lassen und Kohle auf den Tisch legen - dann könnte es klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (11. November 2008)

Hoffentlich gibt es eine Zukunft für die ganze Fertigung ...
Rahmen aus Taiwan gibt es leider genug .... auch von anderen deutschen Edelbikeherstellern


na ja, langfristig gesehen wird auch der neue inhaber nicht drumherumkommen und zumindest teilweise in fernost produzieren lassen. was ja nicht heißt, das die produkte schlechter werden.


----------



## andy-klein (11. November 2008)

saturno schrieb:


> ...
> na ja, langfristig gesehen wird auch der neue inhaber nicht drumherumkommen und zumindest teilweise in fernost produzieren lassen. was ja nicht heißt, das die produkte schlechter werden.



Sehe ich nicht so! Wenn man bei Votec kompetente und gute Zulieferer hat, sich durch Qualität einen Namen aufbaut und niemand Größenwahnsinnig wird, besteht eigentlich kein Grund auf einmal in Taiwan Massenware produzieren zu lassen.
Es kann natürlich sein, daß einer der "Großen" Interesse an der Firma bekundet, sie aufkauft und dann Massenware produziert (siehe z.B. Klein). Dann kommt irgendwann der Punkt an denen Du einer von vielen bist und Deine Produkte absolut vergleichbar und austauschbar werden - das ist dann (wahrscheinlich) der Anfang vom Ende. Aber so weit sind wir ja (noch) nicht!


----------



## Montana (11. November 2008)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir mal Dir zu helfen.]



 ... es gibt leider immer wieder solche  ... 

zurück zum Thema 

Passt auch ganz gut  Was habt ihr an euren VOTECs direkt getauscht?

Ich hatte ja den Selle Italia dingsbums Sattel geordert, aber auf der Ifma mein Gesäß _(da sind wir wieder beim Thema)_  bei SQ Labs vermessen lassen. Daher habe ich einen für mich passende 610 Gel gekauft und getauscht 






Jetzt habe ich ultra Sitz Komfort  Ich habe mir wegen Sitzproblemen auf meinem hardtail extra einen Ergon Terry Fly men angeschafft ... der sollte ja auch bequem sein ... isser aber für mich nie gewesen. Der neue Sattel dagegen ist einfach nur klasse und damit könnte es locker und problemlos längere Touren geben  ... 
wenn die Zeit dafür da wäre 

Pedale : waren ja keine dran ... ich habe zunächst mal die alten Shimanos _PD-M 545 XT l_ installiert. 






Wollte eigentlich auf Plattform wechseln. Nun sah ich aber in dem hervoragendem V.FR Test , dass genau "meine" Shimanos am Rad sind. Ich werde mir das Ganze nochmal überlegen. Bei Nässe kannst Du die Shimanos mit normalen Schuhen aber komplett vergessen. _Ausgeclicktes_ Fahren mit bike Schuhen geht dagegen sehr gut. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## andy-klein (11. November 2008)

Ich hatte (aus gutem Grund) den einfachen Selle Italia geordert - und direkt gegen meinen alten, blauen, bequemen Selle Royal Lookin getauscht.

Leider musste ich die versehentlich () verbaute Truvativ Carbon Sattelstütze tauschen, da ich durch die gerade und relativ kurze Bauart nicht in meine gewohnte Sitzposition kam. Ich habe mir dann eine Race Face Deus XC angebaut.

Und last, and vorerst least, habe ich noch den Vorbau und Lenker gegen meinen alten Syntace VRO getauscht. Hierdurhc habe ich eine noch komfortablere Sitzposition und bin zudem auch noch variabel. 

Ach ja, Pedale habe ich auch: 
So ganz ohne ostasiatische Massenware ging es dann doch nicht.
Da ich bislang mit Shimano-Pedalen immer gut gefahren bin, sind es die XT-Pedale geworden. Die habe eine top Funktion, lassen sich aber nur suboptimal ausgeklickt fahren. Aber bei den meisten Strcken, die ich fahre, ist das auch nicht so oft nötig. Und zur Not habe ich noch ein paar alte DX-Pedale hier rumliegen.


----------



## saturno (11. November 2008)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so! Wenn man bei Votec kompetente und gute Zulieferer hat, sich durch Qualität einen Namen aufbaut und niemand Größenwahnsinnig wird, besteht eigentlich kein Grund auf einmal in Taiwan Massenware produzieren zu lassen.
> Es kann natürlich sein, daß einer der "Großen" Interesse an der Firma bekundet, sie aufkauft und dann Massenware produziert (siehe z.B. Klein). Dann kommt irgendwann der Punkt an denen Du einer von vielen bist und Deine Produkte absolut vergleichbar und austauschbar werden - das ist dann (wahrscheinlich) der Anfang vom Ende. Aber so weit sind wir ja (noch) nicht!




warten wirs ab.


----------



## Montana (11. November 2008)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Ich hatte (aus gutem Grund) den einfachen Selle Italia geordert - und direkt gegen meinen alten, blauen, bequemen Selle Royal Lookin getauscht.
> 
> Leider musste ich die versehentlich () verbaute Truvativ Carbon Sattelstütze tauschen, da ich durch die gerade und relativ kurze Bauart nicht in meine gewohnte Sitzposition kam. Ich habe mir dann eine Race Face Deus XC angebaut.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre ja auch nicht so die wilden Sachen, obwohl ich mir (ab Frühjahr ) vorstelle schon etwas schneller die Hügel runterzuheizen. Das bike bietet doch ernorm mehr Sicherheit. 

Wieseo hast Du denn Dein bike nicht direkt mit dem VRO geordert? Ich war auch kurz davor mir den Standart zu konfigurieren, bis mich der Loehr auf diesen Vorbau hinwies.

Tja, Shimano ist ja auch nicht schlecht und ich kenne so gut wie keine Pedale aus D  das wäre natürlich konsequent gewesen 

Gruß _Guido_

Morgen gibt es übrigens wieder eine KFL nightride ... na was ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy-klein (12. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja auch nicht so die wilden Sachen, obwohl ich mir (ab Frühjahr ) vorstelle schon etwas schneller die Hügel runterzuheizen. Das bike bietet doch ernorm mehr Sicherheit.
> 
> Wieseo hast Du denn Dein bike nicht direkt mit dem VRO geordert? Ich war auch kurz davor mir den Standart zu konfigurieren, bis mich der Loehr auf diesen Vorbau hinwies.
> 
> ...



Ich habe nicht direkt mit VRO geordert, da ich den VRO eh noch hier liegen hatte. Meine Stadtschlampe (Schauff ATB von 1990) braucht sowas nicht und aus meinen alten Klein und S-Tec werde ich mir irgendwann ein halbwegs funktionierendes HT zusammenbasteln. Dafür ist dann aber auch kein VRO nötig.

Heute abend habe ich mir eigentlich fest vorgenommen, Euch mit meiner Anwesenheit zu "beglücken". Allerdings habe ich vorher noch einen Termin, bei dem ich nicht weiß wie lange er dauert. Ich hoffe mal, daß mir der Termin keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.
Anderes Problem ist, daß ich bike-components.de gestern erste inmal darauf aufmerksam machen musste, daß sie mir bei den Schuhen einen Sonderpreis gemacht haben. Die Dödel haben den Schuh bislang nicht versendet, weil sie der Meinung waren, daß ich zu wenig überwiesen habe. :-( So gibt's dann heute abend einen Satz kalte Füße.


----------



## dirkli (12. November 2008)

Au weia, ein Schauff als Stadtschlampe! 
Mein erstes Fully 1994 oder so war ein Schauff Anaconda und steht noch gut gehuetet im Keller! War ein richtig geiles Bike.
Danach gabs noch ein X-Ray von Schauff, was heute immer noch in der Family laeuft......
Waren ganz gute Raeder. Schade, dass es damit so bergab in die Baumarkt-Ecke ging.

Wenn wir schon beim Thema Bilder sind. Leider nur in uebler Handy-Qualitaet:









Gruss aus Koblenz
Dirk


----------



## andy-klein (12. November 2008)

ich werde gleich mal ein Bild vom Schauff machen. Ist das Ex-Rad von meinem Schwiegervater, der sich zu alt und zu unsicher zum Radeln fühlt. Deshalb durfte ich es unter der dicken Staubschicht herholen, wieder fit machen und fahren. Schauff mag ja mal gut gewesen sein, aber das taugt wirklich nur dazu zum Einkaufen, Fußball etc. zufahren. Übrigens war mein erstes MTB ende der 80er ein Kettler Adventure - damals auch ein Top-Bike.

Irgendwas stimmt übrigens mit Deinem V.XCR nicht - es sollte so aussehen wie das M6  Mach nochmal Bilder, wenn Dreck drauf ist. 
Ansonsten


----------



## dirkli (12. November 2008)

Yeah Andy!

Das XCR sieht mittlerweile aehnlich aus...... 

Werde das mal mit dem richtigen Foto knipsen und einstellen!

Auf das Schauff-Bild freue ich mich. Werde das auch mal nachschieben, muss ich aber erst machen.

Dirk


----------



## Nackskopp (12. November 2008)

So, habe den Rat befolgt.



juchhu schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht Dein Budget sprengt,
> darf ich Dir den DT-Swiss EX 200 HRV (wg. Plattform) empfehlen.
> Du wirst bei dem V.XR mit diesem Plattformdämpfer mehr Spass haben,
> wenn Du mal nicht gerade was Grobes vor hast.
> ...



Mehrpreis 60

Gesamt jetzt EUR 2.785,-.

Abzüglich des Nachlasses von EUR 15% (Votec Day) ergibt sich ein Gesamtbetrag von 2.367,25.-

Finde ich durchaus angemessen.



Konfiguration jetzt:

*V.XR*

Gabel:	 Magura Wotan

Dämpfer:	 _DT-Swiss EX 200 HRV (wg. Plattform)_

Laufrad:	 Mavic Crossmax SX

Lenker: Syntace VRO 

Vorbau: Syntace VRO 

Griffe: VOTEC 

Steuersatz: FSA

Bremse:	 MAGURA Marta

Reifen:	 Mountain King 2.4

Sattelstütze:	Truvativ Team carbon

Sattel:	 Selle Italia Flite

Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 

Schalthebel: Shimano XT

Umwerfer: Shimano XT

Kassette: Shimano XT

Kette: Shimano XT

Kurbel: Shimano XT


----------



## andy-klein (12. November 2008)

dirkli schrieb:


> Yeah Andy!
> 
> Das XCR sieht mittlerweile aehnlich aus......
> 
> ...



Dann will ich Dich mal nicht länger auf die Folter spannen.





@Nackskopp:  Ich bin mal auf die Farbe gespannt. Meine Mutter erzählt mir immer, daß ich als Kind unbedingt ein orangenes Fahrrad haben wollte.  Wann soll es denn geliefert werden?


----------



## dirkli (12. November 2008)

Ja, cool!
So sahen sie aus.......

Ich werd meines in den naechsten Tagen mal fotografieren, bin jetzt total heiss auf den Keller.....

Vergebt mir, Ihr Votec-Freaks!

Dirk


----------



## Montana (12. November 2008)

Hallo Dirk,

gratulation zu Deinen zwei VOTECs aus unterschiedlichen Generationen.

M6 : Wie bist Du denn mit der Gabel zufrieden. Diese Steiner Geschichte war ja wohl ein ziemliches hin und her 

V.CR : Cool mit Rohloff. Hiermit bin ich auch bei meinem Überlegungen gestartet, aber ich wollte dann doch lieber ein Fully , da dieses das erste Vollgeferderte für mich ist. Hardtail habe ich mit normaler Schaltung und oft genug darüber geärgert. Ja, ich bin ein übler Matschfahrer 

Gruß aus Köln _Guido_




dirkli schrieb:


> Au weia, ein Schauff als Stadtschlampe!
> Mein erstes Fully 1994 oder so war ein Schauff Anaconda und steht noch gut gehuetet im Keller! War ein richtig geiles Bike.
> Danach gabs noch ein X-Ray von Schauff, was heute immer noch in der Family laeuft......
> Waren ganz gute Raeder. Schade, dass es damit so bergab in die Baumarkt-Ecke ging.
> ...


----------



## dirkli (12. November 2008)

Hallo Guido,

die Votec-Gabel mit dem Steinerumbau ist eine geile Sache.
Fuer mich eigtl. ideal.
Das Absenken geht mit dem SDS-System von Steiner auf Knopfdruck, einfacher und schneller geht es kaum. Das Blockieren via Hebel ist megaeasy und zuverlaessig.
Ich hab da auch 2 verstaerkte Standrohre drin, insofern gibts da aus meiner Sicht nichts aber wirklcih gar nichts zu meckern.
Ueber Gewicht muss ich nicht nachdenken, da gaebe es andere Stellen, an denen man ansetzen muss. 

Mit dem XCR bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.
Allerdings bin ich seit jahrelangem Fully-Fahren doch so verwoehnt, dass ich manchmal fluche, wenn man den A... so durchgeschuettelt bekommt. Ja, ich weiss, hat auch Vorteile.

Von der Charakteristik her sind die beiden Bikes recht unterschiedlich.
Machen auf jeden Fall beide irre Spass......

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## Montana (12. November 2008)

Gut zu lesen, Dirk 

Ich kann über die alten VOTECs eigentlich garnicht mitreden. Ich kenne nur ein wenig die neue Generation.

Hardtail : Das habe ich bei meiner ersten größeren Fahrt mit meinem Fully (nightride im Königsforst) nachträglich schätzen gelernt. Ich hatte das Gefühl extrem schwammig unterwegs zu sein und was meinst Du wie oft ich mich verschaltet habe, besonders dieser übergang von 7 nach 8 hat es in sich für einen Rohloff Neuling 

Jetzt geht es aber schon deutlich besser  und es ist auch mehr Druck im Dämpfer und ich meine auch, dass dadurch der Hinterbau deutlich härter geworden ist. Mit 20 bar hat man dann wahrscheinlich fast wieder ein hardtail 

Gruß _Guido_


dirkli schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> die Votec-Gabel mit dem Steinerumbau ist eine geile Sache.
> Fuer mich eigtl. ideal.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derlude1983 (12. November 2008)

Servus....da hier wohl der eine oder andere Votec-Fan unterwegs ist:

Überlege gerade in ein V.Sx zu investieren. Fahrstil: gerne mal bergauf, fokus aber STARK auf bergab (trails, park, freeride etc.)

Setup:
Magura (Wotan-laut den von mir gelesenen tests wohl die beste der gabeln ab werk, wenn auch schwerer)
mavic deetraks (deemax sind mir zu teuer)
den rocco dämpfer
vorne 2 fach sram (wie ist eure einschätzung zum thema kletterfähigkeit?)
formula oro bianco
etc.

wäre super mal ein paar statements von leuten zu hören, die so was in der art haben bzw. schon gefahren sind...danke !!


----------



## California81 (12. November 2008)

So, dann will ich auch mal!
Am Votec-Day bestellt:

*Votec V.XC*
Farbe: Weiss
Gabel: Magura Durin
Laufräder: DT Swiss X 1800
Reifen: Mountain King 2.2
Bremsen: Magura Marta SL
Lenker: Syntace Vector lowrider carbon
Vorbau: Syntace Force 99
Griffe: Syntace
Steuersatz: FSA
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 carbon
Antrieb: Komplett XT
Pedale kommen meine alten XTR wieder dran.

Da ich den Rahmen ohne Canti-Sockel haben wollte muss ich mich noch ein paar Tage gedulden. Rahmen mit Canti-Sockel sind wohl meistens auf Lager. Rahmen ohne Sockel werden extra angefertigt.

Bin schon gespannt wie sich das Bike fährt.​


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (12. November 2008)

Hallo Raccoons,
ja freu  Dich schonmal. Ich habe auch ohne Cantisockel bestellt , lohnt sich komplett!
Hier nochmal einige Aspekte zum Thema "was habe ich geändert":
Vom VRO zum Syntace Duraflite mit 'nem anständigen 139er Vorbau sieht mal edler aus und ich habe genau die VRO Posi getroffen (ausgemessen). Dazu Bar Ends von Roox und Ergon Griffe= einfach genial
Dann habe ich die Felgen (DT 1800) aufgebohrt um Autoventile durchzukriegen. (Ich mag keine Sclaverandnippel),  Brems- und Schalthebel musste ich natürlich auch umbauen und meiner Ergonomie anpassen, dann meinen alten Sattel drauf (war das Einzigste was von meinem Unfallrad übrig geblieben war!), Sattelstützenklemme sofort gegen eine zum Schrauben getauscht, ich brauche keine mit Schnellverschluss. natürlich Klingel und und Tacho dran, sowie Lupine und Rücklicht, logo
Besonderer Clou: ein Frog Rücklicht an der Kettenstrebe ganz unten zum Ritzel gedreht, die beleuchtet jetzt bei Nachtfahrten wunderbar das Ritzelpaket, und ich sehe sofort welcher Gang anliegt!
Jo, ... und nach mittlerweile fast 2000km erste Kette platt (XTR: hält auch nicht länger) und Schaltzug hinten erneuert. Die Jagwire Teile sind auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, fingen schon an zu hakeln
Zu guter Letzt ist mir natürlich dieser bekloppte DLO Hebel der Durin nach 14 Tagen abgekackt (Magura sollte sich für dieses Teil mal ganz dolle schämen!!!) ersetzt durch den PopLoc von Rock Shox. 
So nun läuft das rote Teil wie der wilde Herrmann und macht einfach richtig Spass.
Wenn Ihr Detailfotos wollt, einfach ansagen
Kurbelmaxe


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (12. November 2008)

Einen (Zwei) hab ich noch:

das Votec Logo am Steuerrohr hab ich gestern abgefrickelt, nach dem ich mich zum zweiten Mal dran geschnitten habe! das Teil aus dünnem Alu ist dermassen scharfkantig... geht garnicht! Also ab damit, sieht ohne auch sehr gut aus!  Und die DT Swiss Schnellspanner sind auch nicht wirklich gut! Kommen an XT Spanner nicht ran, also raus damit, sind schon in der Bucht vertickt.
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## Montana (13. November 2008)

Kurbelmaxe schrieb:


> Einen (Zwei) hab ich noch:
> 
> das Votec Logo am Steuerrohr hab ich gestern abgefrickelt, nach dem ich mich zum zweiten Mal dran geschnitten habe! das Teil aus dünnem Alu ist dermassen scharfkantig... geht garnicht! Also ab damit, sieht ohne auch sehr gut aus!  Und die DT Swiss Schnellspanner sind auch nicht wirklich gut! Kommen an XT Spanner nicht ran, also raus damit, sind schon in der Bucht vertickt.
> Gruß Kurbelmaxe



Wie was ... ein Votec ohne Logo?  .... darf man das? 

... aber es ist schon übel wenn man sich an so 'nem Teil schneidet ... daher kann ich Deine Reaktion verstehen. 

Coole Idee übrigens mit dem Frog Rücklicht ... bei Rohloff natürlich überflüssig ... aber sonst 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Hänschen (14. November 2008)

Gibts 2009 neue Bikes?


----------



## dirkli (14. November 2008)

Ja, stimme zu, der Uebergang bei Rohloff von 7 zu 8 ist stark gewoehnungsbeduerftig.
Aber man gewoehnt sich ja an alles, gelle?

Zum Thema geaendert:
Ganz klar, die Reifen. Nach versch. Alberts und Sams auf dem M6 nun NobbyNics auf dem XCR. Und das in der Hardcore-Version!
Mich interessiert hauptsaechlich die Pannensicherheit.
Wenn ich da so an die Anfaenge mit dem RR denke, wuergh. 2 Platte auf 100km waren die Regel.....

Schoenes Wochenende!

Dirk


----------



## Montana (14. November 2008)

Kurzer V.XR Fahrbericht nach 3 nightrides durch feuchtes sogar sehr feuchtes  leicht hügeliges Gebiet 

*nightride 1*

MX Dämpfer auf 6 bar ... sehr schwammige Fahrweise ... Probleme im uphill durch starkes Wippen -  dazu hatte ich das Gefühl steilere Anstiege nicht fahren zu können ... Gang 1 bei Rohloff war für mich nicht ausreichend. Reifen Conti Mountain King Supersonic waren Ok aber zuviel Druck drin 3- 3,5 bar ... haben zwar ganz gut gerollt boten aber weniger Sicherheit wie erwartet. Menja war mit ca. 5 bar geliefert worden ... ich nutzte nur 70- 80 % Federweg im hügeligen technisch einfachem Gelände

*nightride 2*

MX Dämpfer auf 7,5 bar ... deutlich bessere Fahrweise ... weniger Probleme im uphill duch starkes Wippen -  Reifen Conti Mountain King Protection nun am Start ca. 2,5 bar ... hielten mich reglerecht am Boden  ... im Matsch war das ein richtiger Kampf  -  Menja nun auf ca. 4 bar  ... im technisch einfachem Gelände mit ein paar Stufen ca. 90 % Federweg

*nightride 3*

MX Dämpfer auf 8,5 bar ... kaum Probleme durch Wippen ... diesmal ging es regelrecht durch Sümpfe -  Reifen Conti Mountain King Protection gruben sich zwar nicht ein, hatten aber ausreichend Grip, jedoch war es wieder ein richtiger Kampf sich durch dem Wassermatsch zu kämpfen  

Eins war jedoch hervoragend : Die Rohloff schaltet immer 1A ... ob 0 oder 20 kg Dreck am bike kleben. Jetzt muss ich in Zukunft noch die uphill Fähigkeit der Rohloff überprüfen. Das kann jedoch auch an meiner wenig vorhandenen Kondition  sowie am deutlichen Mehrgewicht des V.XR im Vergleich zu meinem hardtail liegen.

Nächstes Projekt ist der Tausch meiner Clickpedale gegen NC-17 Plattformteile aus Frechen  

Schönes Wochenende
_
Guido_








dirkli schrieb:


> Ja, stimme zu, der Uebergang bei Rohloff von 7 zu 8 ist stark gewoehnungsbeduerftig.
> Aber man gewoehnt sich ja an alles, gelle?
> 
> Zum Thema geaendert:
> ...


----------



## dkc-live (14. November 2008)

nimm lieber die magnesium pedale mit titanachse ... schön günstig bei ebay.!!!


http://cgi.ebay.de/Wellgo-MG-1-Magn...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
http://cgi.ebay.de/Wellgo-MG-1-MG1-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

die von wellgo stellen auch für nc-17 her .... nur günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (14. November 2008)

Danke schön für den Hinweis 



dkc-live schrieb:


> nimm lieber die magnesium pedale mit titanachse ... schön günstig bei ebay.!!!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Wellgo-MG-1-Magn...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> ...


----------



## andy-klein (14. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Danke schön für den Hinweis



Hallo Guido,

wieso willst Du denn tauschen? Wegen kalten Füßen, oder aus anderen Gründen? Kalte Füße hatte ich am mittwoch auch. Aber kein Wunder bei teilweise 4°C und den "Monsterpfützen". 
Gestern sind meine Shimano GoreTex-Schuhe gekommen. Ich werde mal testen, ob die auch mit Klickies schön warm halten.


----------



## Montana (14. November 2008)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> wieso willst Du denn tauschen? Wegen kalten Füßen, oder aus anderen Gründen? Kalte Füße hatte ich am mittwoch auch. Aber kein Wunder bei teilweise 4°C und den "Monsterpfützen".
> Gestern sind meine Shimano GoreTex-Schuhe gekommen. Ich werde mal testen, ob die auch mit Klickies schön warm halten.



Ich bin die letzten Touren 90% ohne Klick gefahren. Das bike braucht so viel Kraft, dass ich nun endlich auch mit Plattform fahren kann  

Ist aber auch wegen der kalten Füsse ... trotz Überschuhe habe ich die letzten Winter oft gefroren, mit meinen Thermostiefeln (ich glaube die waren vom Kaffeeladen  ) spüre ich nichts. 

Aber Shimano Gore Tex liest sich ja schon gut, ich wünsche Dir, dass Du damit zufrieden bist.

EDITH : Meinst Du die hier? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß _Guido_


----------



## dkc-live (14. November 2008)

nje ich glaub er meint die

http://www.bikeworld-24.de/product_info.php?info=p647_SHIMANO-Schuhe-SH-MT-90.html


----------



## andy-klein (15. November 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> nje ich glaub er meint die
> 
> http://www.bikeworld-24.de/product_info.php?info=p647_SHIMANO-Schuhe-SH-MT-90.html



Danke! Genau die meine ich - nur knapp  50,-- günstiger ...


----------



## Montana (15. November 2008)

Noch ein Tausch steht an und dann mÃ¼sste ich durch sein. Die verbauten Griffe gefallen mir nicht so gut 

Am Stevens waren zunÃ¤chst Moosgummiteile und spÃ¤ter dann die _unstylischen Ergondinger_ mit den MinihÃ¶rnchen. Diese habe ich dann gegen solche 5 â¬ teuren Griffe von BOC gewechselt. 






Ich finde die klasse und kam 2 Jahre bestens damit zurecht, anscheinend brauche irgendwie was _voluminÃ¶seres_ zum Anfassen. Hat noch einer Tipps bezÃ¼glich Griffe?

GruÃ Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy-klein (15. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Noch ein Tausch steht an und dann müsste ich durch sein. Die verbauten Griffe gefallen mir nicht so gut
> 
> Am Stevens waren zunächst Moosgummiteile und später dann die _unstylischen Ergondinger_ mit den Minihörnchen. Diese habe ich dann gegen solche 5  teuren Griffe von BOC gewechselt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido,

ich habe mir diese Griffe hier an den Lenker geschraubt und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden:
http://www.amazon.de/VELO-Velo-D3-Alu-Schraubgriff-D3-Alu-Schraubgriff-Dreikomponenten/dp/B0018YX7UW

Ich habe die Griffe bei Lindlau am Ring (zwischen Zülpicher- und Rudolfplatz) gekauft.


----------



## don-rock (19. November 2008)

Ja also, da ist man mal 2, 3, 4 Tage nicht im Forum und zack - schon steht der mega-fred hier online!

@Montana: Super Idee!!!
Ich wollte euch -also dir und Andy-Klein- das auch schon mal vorschlagen einen neuen Votec Fred zu öffnen, doch dann überrollte mich das Weihnachtsgeschäft....

Die Company hat Support verdient, denn die Bike´s sind cool, die Leute sind cool, Handmade in Germany is obermegacool, Preis-Leistung hervorragend - und kleine persönliche Custom-made Schmieden finde ich immer unterstützendswert (gibt´s dieses Wort?).
Meiner Meinung nach haben die Bike´s durch o.e. Eigenschaften viel mehr Spirit und Soul - beides fährt bei mir mit!

Mein SX, am sagenhaften Votec Day bestellt, wird gerade gebacken.
Wotan, DT EX200, XT, Deetraks, Louise.

Das deren Homepage in allen Bereichen übel ist stimmt - aber dessen sind sie sich bewusst. Habe mal kurz mit denen das Thema ganz nüchtern angesprochen, so aus meiner Sichtweise (bin ein e-Commerce Fuzzi).
Das zu korrigieren ist hinsichtlich Sales und Markenstärkung natürlich Prio 1, wird auch geschehen.

Aber aus der zzt. schlechten Online Präsentation abzuleiten, dass der Firma evtl. schnell die Luft ausgehen könnte, ist natürlich sehr spekulativ.
GM und Opel haben eine Top Page, und wie schaut´s da aus?
OK, sind keine Versender, aber weit über 80% aller Kunden die in den stationären Handel marschieren, informieren sich vorher online!
Laut div. branchenübergreifender Studien der Post, BITcom u.a.

Die Page und das Shopsystem "meiner" Company sind auch ein Desaster, trotzdem besteht seit 3 Jahren ein Wachstum von deutlich über 30%.
Da fällt es dann erst einmal sehr schwer, den Geldgeber zum investieren zu überzeugen.

Fazit: VOTEC ROCKT!
....und wird weiter rocken!

Bis später
Grüße


----------



## NOXY (22. November 2008)

Sooooooooooooo,

War dann gestern auch mal Votec um mir offiziel ein XS zu bestellen. Habe mich dann aber auch mal umgeschaut was so da rumstand. UNd da gab es zufällig ein XC in einer guten Austattung zu einem guten Preis.

Model: Votec XC
Farbe: Weiss

Schaltung komplett : Sram X9
Kurbel : Truvativ Firex 3.3
Bremse: Magura Luise 180/180
Federgabel: Rock Shox Tora 
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Team Carbon
Lenker: Truvativ Team
Vorbau: Truvativ Team
Griffe: Votec
Sattel: Fizik
Felge: Mavic Crosstrail
Reifen: Conti Mountain King 2.4
Steuersatz: FSA

...... so und jetzt warte ich erstmal aauf besser Wetter


----------



## Nackskopp (22. November 2008)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike


----------



## cschrahe (22. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe auch zugeschlagen. Das Hauptargument für mich war, daß die Rahmen in Deutschland geschweisst und die Bikes auch hier zusammengebaut werden. 
Außerdem habe ich die Möglichkeit des Individualaufbaus genutzt und befinde das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis als super.
In meinem Fall ist es ein 52er V.GT geworden, also die Fully-Cross/Country-Variante mit DT-Swiss Fahrwerk. 

Ich bin ebenfalls total zufrieden mit dem Bike, der Lieferung und vor allem mit dem Service. 
Ab der Bestellbestätigung habe ich etwas mehr als 3 Wochen gewartet, was vollkommen ok ist in meinen Augen. Meine diversen Anfragen während der Wartezeit, was Auststattungsdetails betraf wurden stets kompetent und mit hohem Einsatz beantwortet.

Dann kam die Lieferung, alles super verpackt, keine Probleme.

Im neuen Bike war dann allerdings der Dämpfer drucklos montiert, was mich stutzig machte. Nach meiner Kontrolle stellte ich fest, daß er tatsächlich Druck verlor undzwar mitten durch das Gehäuse.
Nach meinem Telefongespräch mit der Technik war klar, daß er ausgetauscht werden muß. 
Da er bei Votec nicht an Lager war, wendete ich mich direkt an DT-Swiss Deutschland. Unterstützt durch Herrn Rose von der Firma Votec hatte ich einen Tag später einen nagelneuen Dämpfer in der Post.
Vorbildlich!

Einer meiner Söhne bekommt im Frühjahr ein neues Bike und es wird auf jeden Fall auch wieder ein Votec.

Also: klarer Kauftip von mir 

Bilder von meinem Bike sind in meiner Galerie.

Gruß, Christof


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. November 2008)

Au weia, was ist das denn für ne Bastelbude?!
Fand die Räder eigendlich richtig geil.
Nur wenn ich mir anschaue, aus was für 'nem "high tech" Laden die Räder kommen, muss relativiert sich das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis mehr als deutlich. 
Macht lieber kein Votec day mehr.
Ist ja peinlich für "Made in Germany" und für Votec


----------



## cschrahe (22. November 2008)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Au weia, was ist das denn für ne Bastelbude?!
> Fand die Räder eigendlich richtig geil.
> Nur wenn ich mir anschaue, aus was für 'nem "high tech" Laden die Räder kommen, muss relativiert sich das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis mehr als deutlich.
> Macht lieber kein Votec day mehr.
> Ist ja peinlich für "Made in Germany" und für Votec



... und ich schätze, Du kannst das deshalb so objektiv beurteilen, da Du ja die meisten anderen Produktionsstätten schon gesehen hast. Vor allem die in Fernost ...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. November 2008)

....nee habe ich nicht.
Kenne aber genügend Werkstätten, die mit Präzisionsmaschienen arbeiten.
Hätte hier eher moderne CNC Geräte erwartet.
Keine Drehbank und Fräsmaschienen auf denen mein Vater schon sein Praktikum gemacht hat.
Bei High End Sport Geräten wie Votec erwarte ich schon top Fertigungsgenauigkeiten, daher die Enttäuschung...


----------



## don-rock (22. November 2008)

Votec Rockt!


----------



## cschrahe (22. November 2008)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> ....nee habe ich nicht.
> Kenne aber genügend Werkstätten, die mit Präzisionsmaschienen arbeiten.
> Hätte hier eher moderne CNC Geräte erwartet.
> Keine Drehbank und Fräsmaschienen auf denen mein Vater schon sein Praktikum gemacht hat.
> Bei High End Sport Geräten wie Votec erwarte ich schon top Fertigungsgenauigkeiten, daher die Enttäuschung...



Du weißt aber schon, was auf CNC-Maschinen produziert wird, oder? 
Da Votec die Frästeile von deutsch ansässigen Zulieferern bezieht, benötigen sie selbst in der Produktion keine CNC-Maschine. Was man bei Votec sieht sind reine Drehbänke zum abdrehen der Rahmenrohrsätze. Solche Maschinen sehen auch in moderner Ausführung heute noch so aus, wie vor 30 Jahren.  

Gruß, Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. November 2008)

Iss ja gut.

Nur schau Dir aber mal die Bilder an. 
Alles voller Rohre und sonstigem Material, mein Eindruck war das wird da alles gefertigt.
Dachte ich eigendlich auch immer.
Wusste nicht, dass die Frästeile von Zulieferern kommen.

Bleibe aber dabei
Eine Visitenkarte ist der Votec day nicht.
Trotzdem 
Votec Rocks


----------



## don-rock (22. November 2008)

ich denke, dass wenn centurion, rotwild, cube, ghost, bionicon, stevens, bergamont, liteville und wie die anderen "deutschen" bike hersteller alle heißen, sich strategisch so ausgerichtet hätten wie votec heute, dann wäre unsere hersteller und bike landschaft (inklusive der arbeitsplätze und den verschiedenen sport-sparten) um einiges reicher, im sinne von fortschrittlicher. 

sich nur auf das engineering zu beschränken und dann mit ellenlangen firmenprofilen drunherum zu reden, dass in fernost für´n appel und´n ei produziert wird, im gegenzug aber high-end vk-preise zu verlangen! finde ich unglaubwürdig - und hat mich u.a. davon abgehalten mich, für eine dieser virtuellen "marken" zu entscheiden. 

bei votec bekomme ich ein absolut geiles produkt zu einem ebensolchen preis. bei den anderen sind ja meist alleine nur die rahmensätze deutlich teurer. somit kann man das argument, "made in germany" wäre ja viiiiiel zu teuer, nicht mehr halten. eher stimmt wohl, dass dem herr ingenieure wohl die marge zu niedrig ist. 

votec ist eine waschechte custom made schmiede, sehr offen zum kunden und dadurch glaubwürdig. alleine schon durch die tatsache, dass jeder besucher durch die produktion geführt wird und dadurch gar nicht rumgeschummelt und vorgegaukelt werden kann, alles 100% pur. auf firmenhomepages kann man viel erzählen.....


----------



## don-rock (22. November 2008)

@alex RCC03

...aber das rotwild welches du fährst ist ja schon cool ;-))


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. November 2008)

don-rock schrieb:


> @alex RCC03
> 
> ...aber das rotwild welches du fährst ist ja schon cool ;-))



Hi Don Rock,

Deinen Eigenbau kenne ich nicht aber das V.SX ist betimmt auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. 
Wann ist es soweit?
Überlege mir übrigens im Frühjahr das neue Rotwild RC.1 zuzulegen, auch wenn die bikes leider nur in Deutschland designed und montiert werden.
Brauche aber eher was fürs Touren, obwohl ich mit dem RCC03 echt zufrieden war.
Vielleicht sollte ich Rotwild aber mal vorher in Frankfurt besuchen und mir den Laden mal anschauen


----------



## don-rock (23. November 2008)

Hallo alex RCC03,

mein HT ist eine echte Gurke, hat mittlerweile 8 Jahre auf´m Buckel aber wirklich viel augehalten. Musste es jedoch ein wenig Straßentauglich (und somit deutlich schwerer) machen, da ich mit dem Teil seit 3 Jahren zur Arbeit fahre - was ich als echtes Privileg empfinde;-). Aber dadurch lohnt sich ein Komponenten-Upgrade nicht wirklich, wegen Diebstahl - hier in Köln klauen Sie dir die Teile vor deiner Nase.
Daher möchte ich mir 2009 auch noch ein Touren Bike zulegen, evtl. ein HT, vielleicht auch ein Votec oder, falls mich die Finanzkrise verschont - ein Zonenschein, mal schauen. 

Das SX ist, nach über 2 Jahren Suche, so etwas wie "Liebe auf den ersten Blick".
Nach der kurzen Probefahrt fand dann schon die Verlobung statt;-).
Wird wohl innerhalb der nächsten beiden Wochen fertig sein. Mit knapp über 15KG noch einigermaßen ok für ein Enduro. 

Habe mir eben das RC.1 auf der Homepage angeschaut, ein wunderschönes Bike! Rahmen- und Schwingenform kommen dem SX sehr nahe. Und 12,5 KG sind natürlich ein klasse Wert bei dieser Bauart. Das die Rotwild Bikes spitze sind steht ja ausser Frage.
VK liegt bei knapp unter 3000 für die XT Comp. Ausstattung, ich hätte deutlich höher geschätzt und bin überrascht.


----------



## Montana (25. November 2008)

Es sind ja wieder 'ne Menge schöner Räder bestellt worden 
Was mich total begeistert, ist die jeweils eigene persönliche Zusammenstellung bzw. Kombination 
Davon können Andere lernen und profitieren. 

Ich habe jetzt noch zum bike passendes Licht und Plattformpedale gekauft. Nun steht den nächstem nightrides und Wochenend Matschtouren nix mehr im Weg ... ich würde das bike aber schon mal gerne ohne nasses Laub und glitschige Wurzeln  auf _Herz und Nieren_ testen. Na ja die Zeit wird kommen.

BTW: Rotwild und Votec kann man m.M. nach nicht vergleichen. Manche Modelle mögen sich ähneln aber ich glaube da stehen sehr unterschiedliche Konzepte hinter den beiden Firmen. Was waren das für Zeiten, wo Rotwild noch auf der Ifma war und ich ganz verschämt nach einem Katalog gefragt habe ... dieser wurde dann unter Theke hervorgezaubert und mir höchst gönnerhaft überlassen ... ganz nach dem Motto ... kann er sich ja eh nicht leisten  Das macht stolz und verletzt zugleich 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## RoLe52 (30. November 2008)

Lieferzeit 13 Tage! Mittlerweile 4 Wochen alt.
Mein V.XC:


----------



## endurowilli (1. Dezember 2008)

tja so wie es ausschaut ist es mit handmade in germany nun bald vorbei. aus gut unterrichteten kreisen ist zu erfahren das der rahmenbau nun bald nach taiwan verlegt wird.... schade um diese alt eingesessene marke


----------



## California81 (1. Dezember 2008)

Sollte das stimmen geht Votec ein großer Pluspunkt verloren. Immerhin war das der Grund warum ich mich letztlich für Votec entschieden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (1. Dezember 2008)

Sicher, erster Post und dann sowas? Link?


----------



## M.I.G. (2. Dezember 2008)

RoLe52 schrieb:


> Lieferzeit 13 Tage! Mittlerweile 4 Wochen alt.
> Mein V.XC:



 wie schwer ist das teil ? stimmen die angabem auf der hp ? ich möchte mir das 1.3 zulegen:


----------



## endurowilli (2. Dezember 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Sicher, erster Post und dann sowas? Link?



votec + taiwan..-.....ihr werdet schon sehen. wenns schon nen link dazu gäbe wäre es ja keine neuheit mehr.aber mittlerweile pfeifen es die spatzen von den dächern.

vielleicht einfach mal bei votec anfragen.


----------



## andy-klein (2. Dezember 2008)

endurowilli schrieb:


> votec + taiwan..-.....ihr werdet schon sehen. wenns schon nen link dazu gäbe wäre es ja keine neuheit mehr.aber mittlerweile pfeifen es die spatzen von den dächern.
> 
> vielleicht einfach mal bei votec anfragen.



Schade, hätte ich das vorher gelesen, hätte ich das mit dem Nachfragen durchaus gemacht. Ich war nämlich heute noch da.
Das einzige, was ich "in Erfahrung" gebracht habe war, daß der neue 2009er Katalog erst anfang nächsten Jahres rauskommt.
Und daß mein verbogenes Schaltauge den Rahmen beschädigt hat.  Jetzt ist das neue Schaltauge mit einer 5er- und einer 6er-Schraube befestigt - solange es hält ...


----------



## dkc-live (2. Dezember 2008)

Raccoons#81 schrieb:


> Sollte das stimmen geht Votec ein großer Pluspunkt verloren. Immerhin war das der Grund warum ich mich letztlich für Votec entschieden habe.



da kauf ich mir dann doch lieber ein radon


----------



## Montana (2. Dezember 2008)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Schade, hätte ich das vorher gelesen, hätte ich das mit dem Nachfragen durchaus gemacht. Ich war nämlich heute noch da.
> Das einzige, was ich "in Erfahrung" gebracht habe war, daß der neue 2009er Katalog erst anfang nächsten Jahres rauskommt.
> Und daß mein verbogenes Schaltauge den Rahmen beschädigt hat.  Jetzt ist das neue Schaltauge mit einer 5er- und einer 6er-Schraube befestigt - solange es hält ...



Wie was  ... so ein Mist .... das gibt es doch nicht .... wie geht denn das nun weiter? Bleibt der Rahmen oder wird was getauscht?

Zum Thema Votec / Taiwan

Es gibt eine klare Aussage von Votec : Solange es *finanziell *möglich ist, werden die Rahmen in D gebaut. Was in der Zukunft mal geändert werden *muss* steht in den Sternen. Das ist aber bei der heutigen Wirtschaftslage vollkommen normal. 

Ich habe prinzipiell nichts gegen taiwanische Rahmen, sollte dadurch eine finanzielle Schieflage abgewendet werden müssen .... anderseits ist das Konzept (siehe Thread Titel) hin und dann müssen die Leute bei Votec umdenken. Es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit diese Sache zu verhindern ... weiter Votec Räder kaufen und auch ein wenig an Arbeitsplätze und die heimische Wirtschaft denken. Mich hat das aktuelle Konzept jedenfalls überzeugt und ich habe ein sehr gutes *preiswertes* Fahrrad bekommen. 

Frage : Wer hat sein Rad nach gewogen? Stimmen die Angaben? Bei mir kam ja durch die Rohloff einiges dazu  ... ist schon ein relativ schweres Teil  

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy-klein (2. Dezember 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Wie was  ... so ein Mist .... das gibt es doch nicht .... wie geht denn das nun weiter? Bleibt der Rahmen oder wird was getauscht?
> 
> Zum Thema Votec / Taiwan
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido,

ich will jetzt nicht sagen "alles halb so wild", denke aber, daß die Werkstatt es ganz gut gelöst hat. Die haben einfach ein größeres Gewinde in Rahmen und Schaltauge geschnitten und das Schaltauge dann mit einer entsprechenden Schraube befefestigt - fertig. Das sollte jetzt eigentlich halten. 
Allersings hat sich mein kurzer Ausflug zu Votel hingezogen. Eigentlich wollte ich rein arbeitstechnisch gegen mittag wieder im Büro sein. Am Emde waren es 16.00h bis ich wieder hier war. Aber Hauptsache ist, daß alles wieder läuft.


----------



## Montana (2. Dezember 2008)

@ Andy

Hast Du auch die Erstinspektion machen lassen? .... und an das Ersatz Schaltauge gedacht? 

Mir ist bis heute nicht klar wie der Defekt passiert ist  das muss irgend ein getarnter Ast gelegen haben 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## don-rock (2. Dezember 2008)

et is soweit, habe es

pics sind im fotoalbum.



> tja so wie es ausschaut ist es mit handmade in germany nun bald vorbei. aus gut unterrichteten kreisen ist zu erfahren das der rahmenbau nun bald nach taiwan verlegt wird.... schade um diese alt eingesessene marke



mich würde es seeeehr traurig stimmen wenn da was dran ist.
falls das stimmt, wird votec dann wie die anderen taiwan rahmen hersteller sicherlich auch noch 1000 euro pro bike teurer

könnte mir vorstellen, dass für die germany bikes die preise angezogen werden und zusätzlich eine günstigere serie mit fernost rahmen produziert wird. hoffe aber nicht, da solche aktionen ein markenimage demolieren. und mein interesse ebenfalls. wäre wirklich schade.


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Also die Taiwan / Germany Geschichte würde ich auch sehr schade finden. Für mich war die komplette Herstellung in Deutschland einer der Gründe, warum es ein Votec geworden ist. Bei der Masse an Angeboten an verschiedenen Biken von zahlreichen Herstellern, sollten sie sich damit auch weiterhin abheen, selbst wenn es teurer wird. Für einige Taiwan-Rahmen zahlen auch genug Leute einiges mehr an Kohle.


----------



## don-rock (2. Dezember 2008)

> Also die Taiwan / Germany Geschichte würde ich auch sehr schade finden. Für mich war die komplette Herstellung in Deutschland einer der Gründe, warum es ein Votec geworden ist. Bei der Masse an Angeboten an verschiedenen Biken von zahlreichen Herstellern, sollten sie sich damit auch weiterhin abheen, selbst wenn es teurer wird



sehe ich exakt genau so. 



> Für einige Taiwan-Rahmen zahlen auch genug Leute einiges mehr an Kohle.



eines meiner hauptprobleme mit taiwan rahmen bikes ist die tatsache, dass die fertig aufgebauten bikes einfach nicht entsprechend günstiger sind. oft sind die rahmensets ja schon deutlich teurer.


----------



## dirkli (3. Dezember 2008)

Lasst Euch mal nicht verrückt machen, der im Dez. 2008 neu angemeldete Kollege koennte ja auch einfach ein Dummschwaetzer von der Konkurrenz sein, der hier einfach nur diffamiert.

Ich nehme an, Votec weiss genau, warum sie eine Kaeuferschaft haben und werden das so einfach nicht aufs Spiel setzen.
Und wenns denn trotzdem nicht anders gehen sollte: nun ja, dann schaut man sich das Produkt an.

Also, abwarten. Cool bleiben und nicht alles glauben.....

Dirk


----------



## Montana (3. Dezember 2008)

don-rock schrieb:


> et is soweit, habe es
> 
> pics sind im fotoalbum.
> 
> ...



Gratulation ... sieht wie erwartet sehr gut aus 



			
				dirkli schrieb:
			
		

> AW: VOTEC - German Handmade Bikes
> Lasst Euch mal nicht verrückt machen, der im Dez. 2008 neu angemeldete Kollege koennte ja auch einfach ein Dummschwaetzer von der Konkurrenz sein, der hier einfach nur diffamiert.
> 
> Ich nehme an, Votec weiss genau, warum sie eine Kaeuferschaft haben und werden das so einfach nicht aufs Spiel setzen.
> ...



Das sehe ich genauso. Cool bleiben ist die Devise. Meine Informationen gehen weiterhin von einer Fertigung in D aus und das soll auch so bleiben. Vielleicht ist wirklich mancher erstaunt darüber, dass das Votec Konzept funktioniert und kommt der Neid darüber dazu


----------



## ultraschwer (3. Dezember 2008)

endurowilli schrieb:


> tja so wie es ausschaut ist es mit handmade in germany nun bald vorbei. aus gut unterrichteten kreisen ist zu erfahren das der rahmenbau nun bald nach taiwan verlegt wird.... schade um diese alt eingesessene marke



...vielleicht halten die rahmen dann endlich.


----------



## dirkli (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja, mit dem Neid hast Du sicher recht.
Geile, coole Bikes. Wahnsinnspreise. Und dann noch Made in Germany.

Da wird man ganz von alleine zur Zielscheibe....

Ich fahre gerne Votec und liebe meine Bikes und ich hoffe, es werden noch viele im alten Europa gebaut.

Und wenn jemand ein anderes moechte, isses auch OK. Geschmaecker sind verschieden. Gottseidank.

Amen, aeeh, Ciao
Dirk


----------



## cschrahe (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

also ich finde es erschreckend, wie ein äußerst wages Gerücht so ganz lapidar in den Raum geworfen wird. 
Sogar als gefährlich würde ich das bezeichnen, das kann so einer Firma mal eben ein paar Bikeverkäufe kaputt machen.
So eine Aussage wirkt ja auch unterbewußt nach. 

Meines Ersachtens bringt dirkli das Thema 100%ig auf den Punkt, dem ist wohl nichts hinzuzufügen.

Ich persönlich hoffe inständig, daß es bei Made in Germany bleibt. Kurz drüber nachgedacht, bin ich mir aber sicher 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (3. Dezember 2008)

Leute, ich brauche bitte einen Tipp von euch, sind ja im TechTalk hier nä 

In meinem Fotoalbum auf dem Pic VotecSXCustom019 kann man erkennen, dass die Bremsleitung an dem Standrohr der Gabel anliegt - und zwar sehr dicht, Vollkontakt sozusagen.

Das kann doch nicht richtig bzw. normal sein, oder?


----------



## Montana (3. Dezember 2008)

don-rock schrieb:


> Leute, ich brauche bitte einen Tipp von euch, sind ja im TechTalk hier nä
> 
> In meinem Fotoalbum auf dem Pic VotecSXCustom019 kann man erkennen, dass die Bremsleitung an dem Standrohr der Gabel anliegt - und zwar sehr dicht, Vollkontakt sozusagen.
> 
> Das kann doch nicht richtig bzw. normal sein, oder?



Ist bei mir zumindest ähnlich gelöst ... aber ohne Deinen "Bogen"... meine Bremsleitung ist wohl kürzer ... von der Funktion her sehe ich aber kein Problem. 





Gruß _Guido_


----------



## don-rock (3. Dezember 2008)

> Meines Ersachtens bringt dirkli das Thema 100%ig auf den Punkt, dem ist wohl nichts hinzuzufügen.



Da stimme ich ein!

Die Marke polarisiert halt enorm - damals wie heute. 
Dieser Fred steht seit dem 05.11.08 und hat bis Dato über 7.500 Hits!

Der alte Fred begann am 01.09.05 und lief durch bis zum 11.11.08 
(ülfte im ülften, Alaaf)!

Das spricht eindeutig FÜR die Marke/die Bikes!


----------



## don-rock (3. Dezember 2008)

Hey Montana,

schöne Paula!
Ne L.P.Standard oder?
Habe meine alte Custom in Wine Red leider mal verkaufen müssen

Ja, ich lasse das dann mal so mit der Leitung, denke auch das es nicht in irgendeiner Art und Weise schadet - Danke für´s Feedback.

Der VRO schaut schon cool aus.


----------



## DrecksBecks (3. Dezember 2008)

Bricht er, bricht er nicht, bricht er ......


----------



## Montana (3. Dezember 2008)

Nööö keine Paula ... ist ein sehr guter Nachbau ... ich komme ja mehr von der elektronischen Seite ... also mit Behringer V-Amp und diversen anderem Kram.

Ich würde versuchen die Bremsleitung noch ein wenig anders zu biegen ... aber nur aus optischen Gründen 

VRO ist schon klasse ... obwohl ich da noch nichts variiert habe. Ich bin immer noch dabei die richtige Bremsgriffstellung und Griffweite zu tunen.

Frage an Alle: Sind die Contis MK 2,4  wirklich so schwer vorwärts zu bringen? Ich habe das Gefühl oft regelrecht am Boden zu kleben 




don-rock schrieb:


> Hey Montana,
> 
> schöne Paula!
> Ne L.P.Standard oder?
> ...


----------



## Montana (3. Dezember 2008)

Zum Thema Rahmenbruch :

Es ist von Votec nur ein Fall von einem schwer geschundenen_ bikepark_ Exemplar bekannt.
Die Rahmen halten schon ordentlich was aus  .... sind ja auch recht massiv gebaut


----------



## don-rock (3. Dezember 2008)

> Frage an Alle: Sind die Contis MK 2,4 wirklich so schwer vorwärts zu bringen? Ich habe das Gefühl oft regelrecht am Boden zu kleben



Bin zu dem Entschluß gekommen, dass man bei dem Thema Reifen wohl immer irgendeinen Kompromiss eingehen muss.

Finde die MK kleben schon sehr - auf Asphalt, den man ja zwangsläufig fahren muss um irgendwohin zu kommen. Erscheinen mir auch eher pannenanfällig zu sein, time will show that.

Habe kürzlich den Maxxis Ardent gefahren, bin begeistert. Weiß aber nicht mehr welcher Ardent das war, läßt sich aber rausfinden.


----------



## Schildbürger (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe zwar noch kein Votec, finde das Konzept aber sehr gut und werde es im Auge halten.
Hier habe ich mal was geschrieben zur Bremsleitungsführung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=293834

Ich fahre z.Z. den MK in 2.2 Protetion, der Grip ist selbst bei dem Schlamm sehr gut.
Die Pannenanfälligkeit ist allerdings hoch, so viele Dornen wie mit dem Reifen habe ich noch mit keinem eingesammelt.

So zurück zum Thema Votec.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Schildbürger,
vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis bzgl. der Bremsleitungsführung!
Werde ich mir noch genauer anschauen.

Habe gerade 4 neue Votec Fully Rahmen für 2009 im neuen Bike Workshop entdeckt. Zwar nur Skizzen aber immerhin kann man was entscheidendes erkennen.
Hydroforming, wenn auch nicht so extrem geformt.
Ok, alles Geschmackssache, meiner isses nicht.
Bin froh das mein SX noch im Rough Look gebaut wurde und hoffe, dass die noch aktuelle Linie weiterhin erhältlich sein wird.

Die neuen sind benannt als V.CS, V.MR, sowie neue V.SX und V.XM.


----------



## andy-klein (3. Dezember 2008)

don-rock schrieb:


> Hallo Schildbürger,
> vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis bzgl. der Bremsleitungsführung!
> Werde ich mir noch genauer anschauen.
> 
> ...



Die Neuen habe ich heute auch entdeckt. Viel Infos liefert Votec da noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich gibt's Probleme mit der Übersetzung aus dem Taiwanesischen. 
Lt. Votec und der Info im Bike Markt wird es auch März / April werden, bis die 2009er Modelle verfügbar sind. Ob mir die Hydroforming-Rahmen gefallen, kann ich aber erst sagen, wenn ich etwas mehr sehe als diese kleinen Zeichnungen.


----------



## Slash_93 (4. Dezember 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ist bei mir zumindest ähnlich gelöst ... aber ohne Deinen "Bogen"... meine Bremsleitung ist wohl kürzer ... von der Funktion her sehe ich aber kein Problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das eine echte les paul ?


----------



## don-rock (4. Dezember 2008)

Ein neues HT ist auch dabei. Naja, mal abwarten wie die Teile in natura ausschauen. 
Rein optisch find ich halt eher gerade Linien schön, bei den bisherigen Votec Bikes die 60mm Unterrohre hammercool. Geschmackssache.
So leichtes Hydrforming a la Gary Fisher Roscoe geht bei mir auch noch. Das V.XR gefällt mir auch sehr. Aber diese Hydroforming Orgien von Specialized beispielsweise, ojeoje.

Ich weiß noch was 
2009 wird es Titan Flitzer von Votec geben

Auf der Votec HP gibt es nun auch ein Outlet Sales - sehr guten Preise!


----------



## Bloodhound5 (5. Dezember 2008)

nen v.Fr in Titan wäre ja mal geil... sicher nochmal 2 kg leichter. *träum*


----------



## endurowilli (5. Dezember 2008)

wenn mann mal alle fakten zusammen trägt verstärkt sich doch der eindruck das sich da was verändert.... ein ausverkauf mit grossen rabatten,neue rahmen erst im märz plötzlich hydroforming statt dickes unterrohr. wohl doch nicht nur ein böswillig gestreutes gerücht eines konkurenten was? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (5. Dezember 2008)

naja, ein Ausverkauf ist bei den Versendern ja wohl normal, das muss nix heißen. Ich glaub ja noch immer das diese Taiwan-Gerüchte nur Murks sind, aber mal abwarten... 

Hab mich heute mehr oder minder entschieden zu meinem großen Schwarzen (v.FR) noch ein kleines Schwarzes (v.XS) zum Strecke machen rauszulassen. Mal die Tage die Bestellung rausschicken


----------



## Crazyhorse (5. Dezember 2008)

Aber verkauf nach der Saison ist ja auch so ungewöhnlich, macht ja sonst kein Händler


----------



## BommelMaster (5. Dezember 2008)

kannst du zum magura dämpfer was sagen?

ansprechverhatlten und dynamik würden mic hsehr interessieren


----------



## Loehr (6. Dezember 2008)

don-rock schrieb:


> Bin zu dem Entschluß gekommen, dass man bei dem Thema Reifen wohl immer irgendeinen Kompromiss eingehen muss.
> 
> Finde die MK kleben schon sehr - auf Asphalt, den man ja zwangsläufig fahren muss um irgendwohin zu kommen. Erscheinen mir auch eher pannenanfällig zu sein, time will show that.
> 
> Habe kürzlich den Maxxis Ardent gefahren, bin begeistert. Weiß aber nicht mehr welcher Ardent das war, läßt sich aber rausfinden.



Da bin ich froh, daß es anderen auch so geht. Der MK fordert schon ordentlich die Beine, ganz zu schweigen von der Pannenanfälligkeit. Das kann einem schon den Spaß und die Laune verderben.


----------



## Slash_93 (6. Dezember 2008)

so ich hab das jetzt nicht auf mir sitzen lassen mit votec , hab einfach mal ne e mail geschickt:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in der MTB Community heißt es, sie würden ihre Produktion nach Taiwan verlegen. Aufgrund dessen habe ich mich jetzt für Nox entschieden. Meines erachtens war die Einwandfreie Produktion in Deutschland für viele der Grund für Votec. Der bisher eingeschlagene Weg trägt offenbar Früchte. Ich würde mich freuen wenn sie zu meiner E-Mail Stellung nehmen würden.


Fals sie antworten poste ich es hier.
Das mit Nox ist noch nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## California81 (6. Dezember 2008)

Baut Nox denn seine Rahmen in Deutschland?
Kann ich mir bei den Preisen gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Slash_93 (6. Dezember 2008)

Raccoons#81 schrieb:


> Baut Nox denn seine Rahmen in Deutschland?
> Kann ich mir bei den Preisen gar nicht vorstellen.



nein, im nachhinein hätt ich auch nicolai geschrieben


----------



## don-rock (7. Dezember 2008)

> so ich hab das jetzt nicht auf mir sitzen lassen mit votec , hab einfach mal ne e mail geschickt:
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...



Find ich gut, einfach mal nachfragen.
Nox, die ich auch ziemlich sexy finde, lassen Ihre Rahmen in Italien bauen. Hat mir ein Nox Mitarbeiter auf der kölner IFMA Messe erzählt.

Finde allerdings sehr arm, dass Nox mit "made in Berlin" wirbt.
Genauso wie Focus, die Handmade (oder so ähnlich) in Germany Aufkleber auf ihre Rahmen kleben, mit Deutschland Fähnchen. Die Rahmen kommen aber aus den Derby Werken, welche in Taiwan produzieren lassen. Ist ja alles nicht so schlimm, aber dieses ständige "made in Germany"vorgaukeln ist verarsche pur, daher kaufe ich sowas niemals.

Zonenschein beispielsweise ist auch made in Germany, neben Nicolai und wenigen anderen.


----------



## don-rock (7. Dezember 2008)

> Da bin ich froh, daß es anderen auch so geht. Der MK fordert schon ordentlich die Beine, ganz zu schweigen von der Pannenanfälligkeit. Das kann einem schon den Spaß und die Laune verderben.



Gibt noch einen extra MK Thread hier irgendwo, da findet man noch weitere Leidensgenossen. 

Liebe Reifenhersteller: Ich frage mich, nach wochenlanger Rechereche bei allen möglichen Reifenherstellern, warum es nur "dünne Reifen" (bis 2.25) mit Pannschutzeinlagen a la Schwalbe Double Defense etc. gibt. Dann würde das Ding halt etwas mehr wiegen, na und. Nehme ich lieber in Kauf, als irgendwo in der Wallachei fern ab der Heimat mit ´nem Platten liegen zu bleiben oder ständig 500 Gramm Werkzeug und Ersatzteile mit zu schleppen.

Glaube die Hersteller denken, dass alle Biker Ihre Bikes mit Autos an Zielort X bringen, ein wenig rumfahren und danach wieder ins Auto laden um Heim zu fahren.


----------



## don-rock (7. Dezember 2008)

Habe nach Vorbild von Slash 93 einfach mal an Schwalbe gemailt:


Liebe Reifenhersteller: Ich frage mich, nach wochenlanger Rechereche bei allen möglichen Reifenherstellern, warum es nur "dünne Reifen" (bis 2.25) mit Pannschutzeinlagen a la Schwalbe Double Defense etc. gibt. Dann würde das Ding halt etwas mehr wiegen, na und. Nehme ich lieber in Kauf, als irgendwo in der Wallachei fern ab der Heimat mit ´nem Platten liegen zu bleiben oder ständig 500 Gramm Werkzeug und Ersatzteile mit zu schleppen.

Denken die Hersteller etwa, dass alle Biker Ihre Bikes mit Autos an Zielort X bringen, ein wenig rumfahren und danach wieder ins Auto laden um Heim zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolbox (8. Dezember 2008)

don-rock schrieb:


> Find ich gut, einfach mal nachfragen.
> Nox, die ich auch ziemlich sexy finde, lassen Ihre Rahmen in Italien bauen. Hat mir ein Nox Mitarbeiter auf der kÃ¶lner IFMA Messe erzÃ¤hlt.
> 
> Finde allerdings sehr arm, dass Nox mit "made in Berlin" wirbt.
> ...



guckst du hier: 

http://www.heilbronn.ihk.de/upload_dokumente/infothek/pdf/7311.pdf

und guckst du da: 

http://www.ihk-aachen.de/de/recht_steuern/download/kh_144.htm

ums kurz zu machen, hier drauf kommt es an:

FÃ¼r den geschÃ¤ftlichen Verkehr zu Zwecken des Wettbewerbs - zum Beispiel in der
Werbung - ist, verschiedenen EG-Verordnungen und der Rechtsprechung nach, ein
WertschÃ¶pfungsanteil von 45 % in Deutschland erforderlich, um die Herkunftsbezeichnung
eines Produktes aus Deutschland zu rechtfertigen. Allerdings ist jeder Einzelfall
Ã¼berprÃ¼fbar, sodass auch ein deutlich geringerer WertschÃ¶pfungsanteil in Deutschland
die Kennzeichnung mit âMade in Germanyâ noch rechtfertigen kann!


----------



## Slash_93 (8. Dezember 2008)

don-rock schrieb:


> Habe nach Vorbild von Slash 93 einfach mal an Schwalbe gemailt:
> 
> 
> Liebe Reifenhersteller: Ich frage mich, nach wochenlanger Rechereche bei allen möglichen Reifenherstellern, warum es nur "dünne Reifen" (bis 2.25) mit Pannschutzeinlagen a la Schwalbe Double Defense etc. gibt. Dann würde das Ding halt etwas mehr wiegen, na und. Nehme ich lieber in Kauf, als irgendwo in der Wallachei fern ab der Heimat mit ´nem Platten liegen zu bleiben oder ständig 500 Gramm Werkzeug und Ersatzteile mit zu schleppen.
> ...




im nachhinein hätte ich mir mehr zeit genommen  das ganze war etwas unüberlegt^^ 2 min aktion


----------



## Slash_93 (8. Dezember 2008)

achja, noch keine antwort!!


----------



## perponche (8. Dezember 2008)

don-rock schrieb:


> Liebe Reifenhersteller: Ich frage mich, nach wochenlanger Rechereche bei allen möglichen Reifenherstellern, warum es nur "dünne Reifen" (bis 2.25) mit Pannschutzeinlagen a la Schwalbe Double Defense etc. gibt. Dann würde das Ding halt etwas mehr wiegen, na und. Nehme ich lieber in Kauf, als irgendwo in der Wallachei fern ab der Heimat mit ´nem Platten liegen zu bleiben oder ständig 500 Gramm Werkzeug und Ersatzteile mit zu schleppen.
> Glaube die Hersteller denken, dass alle Biker Ihre Bikes mit Autos an Zielort X bringen, ein wenig rumfahren und danach wieder ins Auto laden um Heim zu fahren.


Liebe Biker: fasst euch an die eigene Nase, vor einigen Jahren hat Specialized die praktische unplattbare Armadillo-Serie auf den Markt gebracht, in der Werbung hieß es, dass sie auch Messerattacken widerstand. Vor allem für den US-Markt, Kaktusstacheln und Dornen in vielen bei den Bikern beliebten Gebieten waren der Anlass. Ende vom Lied: Absatz war zu gering, Produktion eingestellt...


----------



## Montana (8. Dezember 2008)

Zum Thema Conti MK bzw. Pannenschutz allgemein :

Es sollte ja eigentlich was Breites und Stabiles geben.

Ich habe mal die Gewichte der drei Varianten herausgesucht.
Alle Modelle 26 x 2,4  und als Faltreifenausführung

Mountain King _normal_  -  670 g 
Mountain King _Supersonic_ -  530 g 
Mountain King _Protection_  -  750 g  (Duraskin)

Ich habe wie schon beschrieben die Protection Ausführung und bisher noch keinen Platten  ... toi, toi, toi. Dafür ist der Reifen aber auch recht schwer und braucht kräftige Beine. Ich meine manchmal regelrecht am Boden zu kleben 

Das war aber bei der Big Betty auch nicht viel anders ... jedoch war das hardtail deutlich leichter wie das V.XR 

Gruß _Guido_




don-rock schrieb:


> Gibt noch einen extra MK Thread hier irgendwo, da findet man noch weitere Leidensgenossen.
> 
> Liebe Reifenhersteller: Ich frage mich, nach wochenlanger Rechereche bei allen möglichen Reifenherstellern, warum es nur "dünne Reifen" (bis 2.25) mit Pannschutzeinlagen a la Schwalbe Double Defense etc. gibt. Dann würde das Ding halt etwas mehr wiegen, na und. Nehme ich lieber in Kauf, als irgendwo in der Wallachei fern ab der Heimat mit ´nem Platten liegen zu bleiben oder ständig 500 Gramm Werkzeug und Ersatzteile mit zu schleppen.
> 
> Glaube die Hersteller denken, dass alle Biker Ihre Bikes mit Autos an Zielort X bringen, ein wenig rumfahren und danach wieder ins Auto laden um Heim zu fahren.


----------



## dirkli (8. Dezember 2008)

perponche schrieb:


> Liebe Biker: fasst euch an die eigene Nase, vor einigen Jahren hat Specialized die praktische unplattbare Armadillo-Serie auf den Markt gebracht, in der Werbung hieß es, dass sie auch Messerattacken widerstand. Vor allem für den US-Markt, Kaktusstacheln und Dornen in vielen bei den Bikern beliebten Gebieten waren der Anlass. Ende vom Lied: Absatz war zu gering, Produktion eingestellt...



Ich glaube, da liegt der Hund begraben!
Wenn Du heute die B..ke oder das MM liest, dann geht es um Gewicht, Gewicht und leichter, leichter......
Der Hype steckt das Volk an!
Ob dann da die 500g zuviel aufm Bauch rumgestrampelt werden, das ist dann wurscht. Aber Hauptsache, die Parts sind leicht!
Muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn dann entsprechende Produkte aufm Markt sind.....

Gruss
ein DoubleDefense-Fahrer!


----------



## supasini (8. Dezember 2008)

ich fahr den MK Prot. - und habe schon eine ganze Menge Platte damit gehabt (Durchstiche und Durchschläge  - wesentlich mehr als mit (dem leichteren) alten FAt Albert.
Für mich ist der Reifen nix, kann ihn nicht weiterempfehlen. wenn, dann konsequenterweise nur die supersonic-Variante, mit der fahre ich auf dem Racebike in 2,2" auch nicht öfter platt.


----------



## don-rock (8. Dezember 2008)

> Liebe Biker: fasst euch an die eigene Nase, vor einigen Jahren hat Specialized die praktische unplattbare Armadillo-Serie auf den Markt gebracht, in der Werbung hieß es, dass sie auch Messerattacken widerstand. Vor allem für den US-Markt, Kaktusstacheln und Dornen in vielen bei den Bikern beliebten Gebieten waren der Anlass. Ende vom Lied: Absatz war zu gering, Produktion eingestellt...



soweit ich informiert bin, gab und gibt es keinen armadillo bzw. armadillo elite welcher fetter ist als 2.1, und genau dass bemängel ich ja. geht bei pannenschutz meist ausschließlich um tourenreifen. möchte aber wie einige andere evtl. ebenfalls auch mit fetten schluffen pannensicher unterwegs sein.
specialized ist aber auch ein paradebeispiel. man ziehe sich mal diese produktpräsentation (reifen) auf deren HP rein.....mehrheitlich keine gewichtsangaben, teilweise nicht mal größenangaben, leicht machen sie es einem nicht gerade. vielleicht müssen sie ja nix verkaufen. nach ellenlanger registrierung beim großen S, was notwendig ist um online eine anfrage zu starten, dann nach 3 wochen die nachricht, dass dieses online support forum eingestellt ist....hmmm


----------



## don-rock (8. Dezember 2008)

> im nachhinein hätte ich mir mehr zeit genommen  das ganze war etwas unüberlegt^^ 2 min aktion



geht mir genauso

wobei, du wirst ein feedback bekommen.
bei votec meist inerhalb 2-3 tagen.
bei meiner mail an schwalbe bezweifel ich das, mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy-klein (8. Dezember 2008)

don-rock schrieb:


> geht mir genauso
> 
> wobei, du wirst ein feedback bekommen.
> bei votec meist inerhalb 2-3 tagen.
> bei meiner mail an schwalbe bezweifel ich das, mal schauen



Nachdem ich vergangenen dienstag für eine Reparatur und die Erstinspektion bei Votec war und dann mittwochs hier das Gerücht über Taiwanrahmen gelesen habe, hab ich auch direkt eine Mail an Votec geschrieben und nachgefragt.
Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Antwort. Und eigentlich ging es mit Antwortmails oder einem Rückruf immer recht flott. Ich befürchte, da kommt nichts mehr.
Sollte jetzt aber kein schlechtes Zeichen sein.


----------



## don-rock (8. Dezember 2008)

an meinem HT, mit dem ich täglich zum Büro und einige kleine Touren fahre, habe ich die Marathon Plus ATB, maximal 2.o breit, wiegen 1100 gr. Stk. Mit den Teilen kann man überall durchfahren, seit 3 Jahren keinen Platten gehabt. Gestern noch ´nen Scherbenspitter rausgezogen, nix passiert. Aber sowas kann ich mir doch nicht auf ein Enduro Bike bauen. Weder von der Funktionalität her noch aus optischen Gründen.

@dirkli
wie schaut es denn aus mit den double defense, sind die so safe wie Schwalbe es beschreibt? 
Die gibt zumindest es bis 2.25.


----------



## dirkli (8. Dezember 2008)

don-rock schrieb:


> @dirkli
> wie schaut es denn aus mit den double defense, sind die so safe wie Schwalbe es beschreibt?
> Die gibt zumindest es bis 2.25.



Hi,

bisher nur gute Erfahrung gemacht, ist natuerlich kein RacingRalph.
Finde ihn auch nicht so schwergaengig, ist aber natuerlich ne Subjektive Sicht.

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## don-rock (8. Dezember 2008)

> Nachdem ich vergangenen dienstag für eine Reparatur und die Erstinspektion bei Votec war ....



Hi Andy,
ging aber schnell mit der Erstinspektion, hast dein Bike doch auch noch nicht so lange. Kilometerfresser wa?



> Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Antwort. Und eigentlich ging es mit Antwortmails oder einem Rückruf immer recht flott. Ich befürchte, da kommt nichts mehr.


Hmm, mal schauen. Vielleicht haben die auch Weihnachtskaufrauschansturmalarm und sind daher im Stress. Bin aber trotzdem sehr gespannt - und ziemlich sicher, dass Votec dieses Thread im Auge hat!


----------



## andy-klein (8. Dezember 2008)

don-rock schrieb:


> Hi Andy,
> ging aber schnell mit der Erstinspektion, hast dein Bike doch auch noch nicht so lange. Kilometerfresser wa?



Neeee, nicht wirklich! Ich habe mein Bike seit dem 15.08. und bin jetzt knapp über der 1.000 km Marke.
Erfreulicher Nebeneffekt ist, daß ich ca. 8 KG abgenommen habe. 
Noch ein paar tausend Kilometer und mir passen meine alten 80er Jahre Klammotten wieder.


----------



## don-rock (9. Dezember 2008)

> wobei, du wirst ein feedback bekommen.
> bei votec meist inerhalb 2-3 tagen.
> bei meiner mail an schwalbe bezweifel ich das, mal schauen



yo, da habe ich heute tatsächlich schon ein Feedbackvon Bohle/Schwalbe erhalten.
Allerdings haben die meine Frage bzw. das Problem nicht verstanden und nur noch mal nachgefragt, was genau ich meine.

War ja auch echt platt formuliert in meiner Mail.

Habe also noch mal in neuer Formulierung angefragt, ob Aussicht auf Durchstich resistentere Schluffen im größeren Format besteht, so 2.4er beispielsweise NN 2.4 DoubleDefense, BB 2.4 DoubleDefense o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## California81 (10. Dezember 2008)

So, konnte gestern mein V.XC abholen. (Ausstattung steht ja schon weiter oben) Gewicht inkl. Pedale: 11 kg

Probefahrt habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Die Wetter und die Lichtverhältnisse waren gestern gegen mich. 
Übrigens sind die Votec-Mitarbeiter total nett und absolut bemüht jeden Kundenwunsch zu erfüllen. (z.B. bei mir: Weglassen der Cantisockel und nachträgliche Änderung der Reifenwahl)


----------



## andy-klein (10. Dezember 2008)

Raccoons#81 schrieb:


> So, konnte gestern mein V.XC abholen. (Ausstattung steht ja schon weiter oben) Gewicht inkl. Pedale: 11 kg
> 
> Probefahrt habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Die Wetter und die Lichtverhältnisse waren gestern gegen mich.
> Übrigens sind die Votec-Mitarbeiter total nett und absolut bemüht jeden Kundenwunsch zu erfüllen. (z.B. bei mir: Weglassen der Cantisockel und nachträgliche Änderung der Reifenwahl)



Als erstes einmal Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike 
Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur falsche Kleidung.   
Hast Du mal bezüglich des Gerüchts um die Taiwanrahmen nachgefragt? Anscheinend bekommt niemand eine Antwort per Mail.


----------



## Loehr (10. Dezember 2008)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Als erstes einmal Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike
> Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur falsche Kleidung.
> Hast Du mal bezüglich des Gerüchts um die Taiwanrahmen nachgefragt? Anscheinend bekommt niemand eine Antwort per Mail.



Ich habe gestern mit Votec telefoniert und unter anderen wegen Taiwanrahmen nachgefragt. Entschieden ist in dieser Richtung noch gar nichts. Man liebäugelt mit Rahmen aus Taiwan in Hydroform, weil die Herstellungkosten für solche Rahmen in Germany unbezahlbar sind. Und um auf dem Markt mithalten zu können, muß man momentan wohl oder übel Hydrorahmen im Sortiment anbieten. Der andere Weg wäre der, daß sich genug Leute für ein Bike mit Handmaderahmen aus Germany entscheiden. Dann wird sich das Problem Taiwan von selbst erledigen. Des weiteren plant Votec für nächstes Jahr mit Treckingräder den Markt zu erobern.


----------



## California81 (10. Dezember 2008)

Und so sieht es aus:





(Leider nur in der Kelleransicht - nach der Arbeit war es schon wieder dunkel draußen)


----------



## NOXY (11. Dezember 2008)

Das BIke rockt. NIcht Schlecht.

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Sieht ja so aus wie das von RoLe52. 
Nur kleiner vielleicht????


Aber sehr schön.................................


----------



## Zelle (11. Dezember 2008)

Loehr schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mit Votec telefoniert und unter anderen wegen Taiwanrahmen nachgefragt. Entschieden ist in dieser Richtung noch gar nichts. Man liebäugelt mit Rahmen aus Taiwan in Hydroform, weil die Herstellungkosten für solche Rahmen in Germany unbezahlbar sind. Und um auf dem Markt mithalten zu können, muß man momentan wohl oder übel Hydrorahmen im Sortiment anbieten. Der andere Weg wäre der, daß sich genug Leute für ein Bike mit Handmaderahmen aus Germany entscheiden. Dann wird sich das Problem Taiwan von selbst erledigen. Des weiteren plant Votec für nächstes Jahr mit Treckingräder den Markt zu erobern.



Oh nein ... ich hoffe Votec bleibt bei handgemachten deutschen nicht-hydrogeformten Rahmen! Mir gefallen diese ganzen krummen Rahmen überhaupt nicht. Mit geraden und in deutschland handgemachten Rahmen sollte Votec weiter machen


----------



## Zartbitter (11. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Oh nein ... ich hoffe Votec bleibt bei handgemachten deutschen nicht-hydrogeformten Rahmen! Mir gefallen diese ganzen krummen Rahmen überhaupt nicht. Mit geraden und in deutschland handgemachten Rahmen sollte Votec weiter machen




Votec sollte wissen warum der Name noch Heute das Zugpferd für den Verkaufserfolg ist. Die Philosophie stimmt.
Die Klientel die auf Votec fährt weiß warum
"Handmade in Germany"
Die Fragen lauteten:"
Sind hydrogeformte Rahmen technisch überlegen?
Können dadurch die Rahmengeometrien noch verbessert werden?
Oder ist es nur ein Mode-Trend den man einfach nur nur mitmachen muß?
Wenn Votec diesen Schritt geht sollten Sie eine Aufklärungs-Kampagne starten in der Sie Ihre Kunden aufklären die Vorteile für den Kunden herausstellen und wie der bisherirge Quallitätsstandard sicher gestellt wird.
Meine Frau fährt noch die alten Typen F7 als all-round bike.
Das Tox für Cross Marathon. 
Ich fahre das V8 im Einsatz als freerider und down hill (Bike Parks)
Das NC1 carbon als Enduro. 
Bei einem Neukauf würden wir wieder auf VOTEC "Handmade Germany" zurückgreifen, aber bis Dato sind sie unkaputtbar.
Zartbitter
.


----------



## Timo86 (12. Dezember 2008)

meine erfahrungen:
habe mir im jahr 2002 ein tox light aufgebaut: nach 8 wochen plätterte der lack: falsch entfettet. 6 wochen später war der rahmen neu gepulvert, auf kulanz ich nenne sowas ja eigentlich garantie...
2 jahre später ist der rahmen an der kettenstrebe gerissen. nach etlichen telefonaten und e-mails stand fest, das mir keiner meinen rahmen ersetzt. hab den bis heute hier liegen.
vor 2 wochen dann habe ich einen ehemaligen mitarbeiter aus der montage getroffen, der mir erzählt hat,dass die firma votec die halbe belegschaft entlassen hat, aus kostengründen.
auch weitere sachen wurden besprochen, die gehören hier aber nicht hin. ich würde nie wieder ein votec kaufen oder fahren


----------



## andy-klein (12. Dezember 2008)

Timo86 schrieb:


> meine erfahrungen:
> habe mir im jahr 2002 ein tox light aufgebaut: nach 8 wochen plätterte der lack: falsch entfettet. 6 wochen später war der rahmen neu gepulvert, auf kulanz ich nenne sowas ja eigentlich garantie...
> 2 jahre später ist der rahmen an der kettenstrebe gerissen. nach etlichen telefonaten und e-mails stand fest, das mir keiner meinen rahmen ersetzt. hab den bis heute hier liegen.
> vor 2 wochen dann habe ich einen ehemaligen mitarbeiter aus der montage getroffen, der mir erzählt hat,dass die firma votec die halbe belegschaft entlassen hat, aus kostengründen.
> auch weitere sachen wurden besprochen, die gehören hier aber nicht hin. ich würde nie wieder ein votec kaufen oder fahren



Erstens ist Dein Votec Tox noch aus der alten Votec-Schmiede, die mit der neuen, heutigen nichts mehr zu tun hat!
Dann stelle ich mir die Frage, wann der Ex-Mitarbeiter bei Votec gearbeitet hat und warum er nicht mehr dort arbeitet. Ich kann Dir auch viele negative Punkte an einem meiner Ex-Arbeitgeber aufzählen. Und wenn ich das an einem Tag mache, an dem ich richtig sauer bin,wird's ekelig! 
Ach ja, ich bin bislang mit dem Bike und auch mit dem "After-Buy-Service" von Votec sehr zufrieden - wie viele andere hier auch; und ich würde mir mein Votec jederzeit wieder kaufen!


----------



## Crazyhorse (12. Dezember 2008)

Das war doch noch vor dem Konkurs der alten Schmieder oder etwas nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hydroforming ist an sich ne klasse Sache, auch wenns mir persönlich optisch oft nicht gefällt. Aber man kann halt durch die Anderen Formen ein besseres Verhältnis zwischen Stabilität und Gewicht erreichen, und das machts attraktiv. Natürlich ist es auch ein bisschen Trend  Bin gespannt was kommt, aber grad bin ich noch volleds zufrieden mit meinem v.Fr, wer braucht da schon was neues *G*


----------



## don-rock (12. Dezember 2008)

@Racoons#81

Cooles Bike, Glückwunsch!
Habe bei Votec angefragt, ob es auch gegen mitte 09 noch möglich sein wird, ein V.XC der aktuellen Bauform zu ordern. Hoffentlich ist es möglich, denn wie ich vorher irgendwo in diesem Thread schon mal geschrieben habe, sehe das genauso wie Zelle



> Oh nein ... ich hoffe Votec bleibt bei handgemachten deutschen nicht-hydrogeformten Rahmen! Mir gefallen diese ganzen krummen Rahmen überhaupt nicht. Mit geraden und in deutschland handgemachten Rahmen sollte Votec weiter machen



Glaube manchmal, wenn man mal berücksichtigt welche Firmen Hydroforming Bikes etabliert haben, dass Hydroforming allein aus marketingseitigen Gründen im Bike Markt eingepflanzt wurde. Um Mitbewerber, die kein Hydroforming können, einfach "auszuschalten". Denn, bei allen Respekt gegenüber den Fahrkünsten der Biker: wer, außer vielleicht Profi-Fahrer, kann diese Nuancen an technische Vorteilen (falls diese existieren) denn spürbar ausreizen/ausfahren?


----------



## don-rock (12. Dezember 2008)

> Hydroforming ist an sich ne klasse Sache, auch wenns mir persönlich optisch oft nicht gefällt. Aber man kann halt durch die Anderen Formen ein besseres Verhältnis zwischen Stabilität und Gewicht erreichen, und das machts attraktiv.



Ok, dat stimmt. Gewicht ist natürlich auch für non-Prof´s spürbar


----------



## Slash_93 (16. Dezember 2008)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich finde es erschreckend, wie ein äußerst wages Gerücht so ganz lapidar in den Raum geworfen wird.
> Sogar als gefährlich würde ich das bezeichnen, das kann so einer Firma mal eben ein paar Bikeverkäufe kaputt machen.
> ...



dann hätten sie stellung zu meiner e mail nehmen können und genau das haben sie nicht gemacht


----------



## Flyhigh26 (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
habe gestern mein neues Votec V.XC bekommen. Es stammt aus einem Gewinnspiel und der Vorbesitzer meinte es wäre Rahmengröße 46. Laut der VOTEC Homepage ist 46 auch die richtige Größe für mich, aber ich werd das Gefühl nicht los, dass das DIng zu klein für mich ist. Muss die Sttelstütze komplett rausziehen damit ich das Bein zum Pedal durchstrecken kann und so soll man ja sitzen können. Zudem finde ich das bei meinem Rad die Sttelstreben und das Oberrohr fast eine Linie bilden, was man bei euren VXC Rädern so nicht sieht. da ist das Oberrohr gerader und die STreben steiler abfallend.
Vielleicht habt ihr die Geometriedaten von Votec zur Hand. Wie lange muss welches Rohr sein bei Rahmenhöhe 46????
Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen!

Hier das Rad:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/243225

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/243224


----------



## amg 2 (16. Dezember 2008)

mach mal bitte ein bild vom lenker.
mir kommt es vor als sei dein lenker zu  hoch , der vorbau sehr kurz.
was für eine gabel hast du , und wie gross bist du.
ist es eine 100er gabel ??


----------



## Flyhigh26 (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
also das is so alles einigermaßen ok mit dem Lenker bezüglich vorbau und lenker. Fahre auch schon seit einigen Jahren recht viel Rennrad und ist jetzt nur mein erstes MTB. 
Ist einer 100er Magura Menja. 
Mir geht jetzt nur um die Angaben zur Rahmengeometrie. Der sieht halt so extrem anders aus als die Rahmen die man hier im Forum von Votec sieht bzw auf deren Homepage.
Ich bin 178cm groß und hab 83cm schrittlänge.


----------



## andy-klein (16. Dezember 2008)

Das abfallende Oberrohr resultiert natürlich aus der kleinen Rahmenhöhe. Stell dir z.B. ein 2cm höhere Oberrohr vor, dann ist es schon nicht mehr so stark abfallend.
Ich habe bei 186cm und einer Schrittlänge von 87cm ein V.XM in 48er Rahmenhöhe. Ich musste die Sattelstütze auch bis zum Ende rausziehen und hatte das Gefühl, daß es noch weiter gehen könnte. Ich habe dann die Sattelstütze gegen eine RaceFace in 400mm Länge (die ich abder nicht wesentlich weiter rausziehe als die alte) mit Versatz nach hinten getauscht. Jetzt ist es perfekt. 
Vielleicht liegt es ja nicht nur an der Länge, sonden (ähnlich wie bei mir) an der fehlenden Kröpfung nach hinten. Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, tausche doch einfach mal die Stütze gegen eine gekröpfte. Vielleicht klappt es ja.


----------



## Flyhigh26 (16. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir denn jemand sagen von wo bis wo man beim V.XC messen muss um rauszufinden ob es sich wirklich um einen 46er Rahmen handelt? Will ja auch nicht sagen dass ich schlecht drauf sitze, aber ich finde dass daer Rahmen nunmal sehhhr viel kleiner wirkt als die anderen V.XC die man hier auf den Bildern sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (16. Dezember 2008)

> Vielleicht habt ihr die Geometriedaten von Votec zur Hand. Wie lange muss welches Rohr sein bei Rahmenhöhe 46????
> Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen!



hi,
also erst mal muss ich sagen: dein XC gefällt mir sehr gut!!!
vor allem wegen der -in der tat etwas anders ausschauenden- geometrie.
diese geo ähnelt meiner meinung nach enorm der des V.Dirt!
ist es möglich, dass du da einen prototypen (des V.Dirt) hast?
wieviel möchtest du dafür haben?

die XC geo daten für rahmenhöhe 46 in mm lauten:
sattelrohr: 460
oberrohr: 584
hinterbau: 425 (bei allen XC größen identisch)
steuerrohr: 139 (bei allen XC größen identisch)
lenkwinkel: 71 (bei allen XC größen identisch)
radstand: 1071

du kannst aber auch gerne mal bei votec anrufen, die sind sehr hilfsbereit!


----------



## don-rock (16. Dezember 2008)

> Kann mir denn jemand sagen von wo bis wo man beim V.XC messen muss um rauszufinden ob es sich wirklich um einen 46er Rahmen handelt? Will ja auch nicht sagen dass ich schlecht drauf sitze, aber ich finde dass daer Rahmen nunmal sehhhr viel kleiner wirkt als die anderen V.XC die man hier auf den Bildern sieht.



achso, von wo bis wo man messen muss ist umständlich zu erklären.
aber lass die einfach von votec einen katalog 2008 schicken, da steht es anhand einer skizze drin.


----------



## RoLe52 (16. Dezember 2008)

Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sitzrohr ergebt die Rahmenhöhe


----------



## andy-klein (16. Dezember 2008)

Die Geometriedaten findest Du auch hier.
Solltest Du diese mit einer anderen Rahmengröße vergleichen wollen, einfach beim V.SX unter irgendeiner Konfiruation die entsprechende Rahmengröße auswählen und dann die Geometriedaten aufrufen.


----------



## Flyhigh26 (16. Dezember 2008)

Super!!!
Erstmal vielen Dank. 
Kann es jetzt leider nicht mehr nachmessen da das Bike bei meiner Freundin steht, aber werde morgen direkt messen. 
Das es aussieht wie ein Dirtbike hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Aber warum??? Seht euch das Foto des VXC auf der Votec Homepage an, der Rahmen sieht absolut anders aus!

Sollte ich mich nicht mit der Optik anfreunden können oder die Rahmenhöhe zu klein sein, dann werd ich es wohl wirklich direkt weiterverkaufen. Habe bis jetzt deshalb auch auf eine Probefahrt verzichtet und es nur für die Fotos aufgebaut.

Also wenn da schon Interesse besteht könnt ihr euch gerne schonmal melden.....obwohl ich mich seit Monaten auf ein Votec gefreut hab....


----------



## don-rock (17. Dezember 2008)

> Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sitzrohr ergebt die Rahmenhöhe


achja stimmt. hab es verwechselt mit dem oberrohr, dass misst man ja so merkwürdig.



> Die Geometriedaten findest Du auch hier.


bin da schon so oft rumgesurft und hab mich trotzdem nicht mehr dran erinnert das die geo´s da abgelegt sind 



> Das es aussieht wie ein Dirtbike hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Aber warum??? Seht euch das Foto des VXC auf der Votec Homepage an, der Rahmen sieht absolut anders aus!


evtl. hast du ein vorserienmodell, aus dem dann später das aktuelle DIRT abgeleitet wurde. oder es war der versuch ein 4x bike zu bauen. oder ein kundenwunsch und der kunde hat es doch nicht genommen. habe auch schon ein V.SX gesehen, welches minimal anders ausschaute als meines.




> Also wenn da schon Interesse besteht könnt ihr euch gerne schonmal melden.....


ja, kannst mich gerne kontakten wenn du dich für einen verkauf entscheiden solltest. dann wäre es prima, wenn du ein foto wie dieses http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/243224 (also seitenansicht) machen könntest, jedoch nicht von oben stehend herab fotografierend sondern kniend, (in einer deinem bike würdigen position ) damit der blickwinkel nicht so verzerrt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flyhigh26 (20. Dezember 2008)

@don-rock:

Bin leider erst Montag wieder zuhause und mach dann direkt mal ein paar Fotos. Bin noch hin und her gerissen ob ichs behalte oder nicht....


----------



## don-rock (21. Dezember 2008)

Bis zum 31.12. gibt es bei Votec auf alles 15% 

@Flyhigh26

Da ich mir ja evtl. auch ein XC kaufen möchte, jedoch bis zum 31.12. leider nicht bei Votec vor Ort zwecks Probefahrt und Größenauswahl vorbeischauen kann, habe ich mich noch mal mit den Rahmengrößen auseinander gesetzt und auch an meinem 46er HT gemessen. Dabei ist mir etwas aufgefallen.

1) Viele Frauen sind im Unrecht, es kommt doch auf die Größe an
und
2)
Ich denke mittlerweile ebenfalls, laut deiner Fotos, dass dein Bike kein 46er ist sondern ein kleineres.

Denn, (vielleicht mache ich auch einen Denkfehler):
Mein altes Hardtail ist definitiv ein 46er. Hat also somit ein 460mm langes Sitzrohr - und natürlich 26" Reifen.
Wenn ich ausgehend von dem Punkt, an dem sich Sitzrohr, Oberrohr und Hinterbau treffen (also oben, dort wo die Sattelstange eingeführt wird) eine gerade waagerechte Linie nach hinten ziehe, liegt diese bei meinem 46er deutlich über dem Hinterreifen.

Wenn die Persepktive deiner Fotos nicht enorm täuscht, liegt diese Linie bei deinem Bike deutlich tiefer, läuft "durch die Felge". 
Wenn dem so ist, dann ist dein Sattelrohr deutlich kürzer als 460mm und somit hast du einen kleineren Rahmen.

Oder ist das zu abgefahren?




Dann hat der Andy-Klein wohl sofort richtig geantwortet


> Das abfallende Oberrohr resultiert natürlich aus der kleinen Rahmenhöhe. Stell dir z.B. ein 2cm höhere Oberrohr vor, dann ist es schon nicht mehr so stark abfallend.



Bin mal gespannt was du ausgemessen hast.


----------



## andy-klein (21. Dezember 2008)

don-rock schrieb:


> Bis zum 31.12. gibt es bei Votec auf alles 15%
> 
> @Flyhigh26
> 
> ...



ich habe mal (gaaaaanz grob) das Bike mit dem Lineal am Monitor vermessen.  Wenn ich mich nicht total verhauen habe, komme ich auf eine 42er Rahmengröße. Bin mal gespannt, was bei *richtigem* messen rauskommt.


----------



## k.wein (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
Da ich im Tech Talk Federung keine Antwort bekommen habe , versuche ich es mal hier bei euch.
Ich habe mir einen Votec NC1 ersteigert. Beim Zerlegen ( zum Pulvern ) kamen Gleitlager im Hinterbau zum Vorschein. Bei e-bay werden zur Zeit Kugellager für NC 1 Hinterbauten angeboten. War das Baujahr abhängig oder abhängig von der Ausstattung ? Wenn Baujahr abhängig, welches Baujahr habe ich ungefähr ?
Gruß.
Karsten


----------



## Schildbürger (22. Dezember 2008)

k.wein schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Da ich im Tech Talk Federung keine Antwort bekommen habe , versuche ich es mal hier bei euch.
> Ich habe mir einen Votec NC1 ersteigert. Beim Zerlegen ( zum Pulvern ) kamen Gleitlager im Hinterbau zum Vorschein. Bei e-bay werden zur Zeit Kugellager für NC 1 Hinterbauten angeboten. War das Baujahr abhängig oder abhängig von der Ausstattung ? Wenn Baujahr abhängig, welches Baujahr habe ich ungefähr ?
> Gruß.
> Karsten



Ähem...
ein Foto wäre nicht schlecht, damit man sieht um was für ein Baujahr es geht. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=372697
Dürfte doch nicht so schwer sein?


----------



## k.wein (22. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal die Bilder meines Rahmens vor dem Pulvern. Ich dachte , das Baujahr könnte ungefähr man am Verbau der verschiedenen Lagersorten festmachen.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## k.wein (22. Dezember 2008)

Hier der Rest des Hinterbaus. Bessere Bilder habe ich zur Zeit leider nicht, da der Rahmen gerade bei der Fa. Götz ist.


----------



## Flyhigh26 (22. Dezember 2008)

@andy-klein und don-rock:

Habe jetzt mal gemessen.....ist ein 42er Rahmen, wie ihr auch vermutet hattet.

Jetzt muss ich mir mal überlegen was ich mache. Einen 42er Rahmen fahren mit ner längeren Sattelstütze oder ich verkaufe es jetzt direkt wo es noch neu und ungefahren ist.

Was meint Ihr???

Wüsstet Ihr jemanden der Interesse an diesem Rad hätte? 

Laut dem Rahmenfinder auf der Homepage von Votec wird ab Schrittlänge 80cm ein 46er Rahmen empfohlen. Die eingegebene Körpergröße ist da scheinbar egal. 
Ich hab Schrittlänge 82 bei 178cm. Denke dass ich mit der Rahmenhöhe mit ner langen Sattelstütze auch noch hinkommen würde.....was mach ich jetzt nur.....


----------



## andy-klein (22. Dezember 2008)

Flyhigh26 schrieb:


> @andy-klein und don-rock:
> 
> Habe jetzt mal gemessen.....ist ein 42er Rahmen, wie ihr auch vermutet hattet.
> 
> ...



Strrrrrriiiiike ;-)
Meine Messmethode am PC scheint ja gar nicht mal so übel zu sein.
Aber das wird Dir jetzt auch nicht weiterhelfen. Wenn eine 46er Rahmenhöhe bei der Berechnung rauskommt, solltest Du nur dann von der vorgeschlagenen Empfehlung abweichen, wenn Du der Meinung bist, daß Du Dich wirklich auf dem Rad wohlfühlst. 
Wichtig ist aber auch noch, daß andere Faktoren, wie die Rahmenhöhe eine wichtige Rolle spielen. Die Oberrohrlänge muß da auch zu Dir passen.
Eine entsprechende Berechnung findest Du z.B. hier:

http://www.fahrrad-gruber.de/technik/technik01c.htm

Unabhängig von allen Messergebnissen solltest Du Dich für einen anderen Rahmen entscheiden, wenn Du ein schlechtes Gefühl auf dem Bike hast.
Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, fahr am besten mit dem Bike direkt zu Votec und vergleiche es mit einem 46er. Dann kannst Du 100%ig sicher sein, welches besser ist.


----------



## don-rock (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo k.wein,
kann dir zwar deine frage leider nicht beantworten. denke aber, dass du bei votec mal anfragen solltest. die haben noch viele "neue" parts von den älteren serien vorrätig. glaube nicht das die dafür viel geld haben möchten. zumindest können sie dir deine frage sicherlich qualifiziert beantworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (22. Dezember 2008)

> Habe jetzt mal gemessen.....ist ein 42er Rahmen, wie ihr auch vermutet hattet.


der andy, ich schmeiss mich wech
du hast somit die unglaubliche "internet real dimensions" mess-methode erfunden!

@Fliyhigh26


> Jetzt muss ich mir mal überlegen was ich mache. Einen 42er Rahmen fahren mit ner längeren Sattelstütze oder ich verkaufe es jetzt direkt wo es noch neu und ungefahren ist.
> 
> Was meint Ihr???


ist es dir denn nur zu klein im sinne von zu tief - oder auch zu kurz (und zu klein/tief)? 
vom orthopädischen faktor mal abgesehen ist da auch viel geschmackssache bei. viele leute kaufen sich absichtlich ein "etwas zu kleines" bike, da sie damit mehr sicherheit -im sinne von beherrschbarkeit- empfinden. ich würde dir aber den gleichen tipp geben wie andy oben.


> Unabhängig von allen Messergebnissen solltest Du Dich für einen anderen Rahmen entscheiden, wenn Du ein schlechtes Gefühl auf dem Bike hast.
> Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, fahr am besten mit dem Bike direkt zu Votec und vergleiche es mit einem 46er. Dann kannst Du 100%ig sicher sein, welches besser ist.



ich stehe gerade vor einem ähnlichen dilemma.
möchte mir ein XC zulegen. und da es bei Votec gerade 15% gibt, möglichst schnell.
dilemma: alle messmethoden kommen zu den ergebnis, dass ich ein 38 oder 42er benötige.
mein momentanes hardtail ist aber ein 46er und ich hatte eigentlich 8 jahre lang den eindruck, dass es gut passt. evtl. sogar etwas zu kurz ist.
na prima. 
die rabattaktion geht bis zum 31.12. und bis dahin komme ich nicht mehr zu votec zum probesitzen. also habe ich jetzt ein kleines luxusproblem.



> Wüsstet Ihr jemanden der Interesse an diesem Rad hätte?



naja, zu 95% wird es bei mir genauso eines wie du hast, wobei meine wunschfarbe schwarz ist, silber auch auch gut gefällt. aber schon ein 42er V.XC 1.1 mit DT Swiss1800 laufrädern und magura menja gabel, louise bremsen.
wenn du es jetzt verkaufen möchtest, musst du berücksichtigen, dass es genau dieses teil gerade für minus 15% gibt. also 1170 euro in nigelnagelneu inkl. garantie.
wird also ersteinmal eine preisfrage sein

wohnst du zufällig im kölner raum?


----------



## Flyhigh26 (22. Dezember 2008)

Hey Don-Rock,
das klingt doch genau so, als wenn wir uns da eventuell einig werden könnten!!!

Ich wohne in Siegen-Oberschelden was ja nicht allzuweit weg von Köln ist. Und mein Bike ist ja das V.XC 1.1 mit der Magura Louise, Magura Menja und den DT Swiss 1800 in RH42.

Das Rad wurde am 19. September ausgeliefert und seitdem stand es bis letzte Woche unaufgebaut im Karton.
Also fast noch volle Garantie.

Ich hab eben nochmal gemessen, hab Schrittlänge 84cm, das ist insgesamt vielleicht doch zu klein. 

Wenn Du Lust auf ne Probefahrt hast, dann sag einfach bescheid


----------



## Fortification (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi Flyhigh26,
ich möchte mich ja nicht in eure Verhandlungen einmischen, such aber gerade auch ein V.XC für meinen Sohnemann.
Falls ihr euch nicht einig werdet, kannst du dich ja mal bei mir melden.
Bis denn,
Carsten


----------



## Montana (24. Dezember 2008)

_Ich wünsche allen VOTEC Fans

ein schönes Weihnachtsfest

Feiert nett und lasst euch reich beschenken


Gruß Guido
​_


----------



## k.wein (25. Dezember 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ähem...
> ein Foto wäre nicht schlecht, damit man sieht um was für ein Baujahr es geht.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=372697
> Dürfte doch nicht so schwer sein?



Hallo Herr Schildbürger,
Ich habe mir einen abgerungen mit den Bildern und jetzt hat immer noch keiner eine Antwort.
Die Jungs von Votec konnten nicht weiterhelfen, nach den Feiertagen versuche ich`s noch bei Herrn Steiner.
Gruß.
      Karsten


----------



## dirkli (27. Dezember 2008)

Gute Idee,

Meister Steiner kann Dir sicher helfen!

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## Schildbürger (27. Dezember 2008)

k.wein schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Schildbürger,
> Ich habe mir einen abgerungen mit den Bildern und jetzt hat immer noch keiner eine Antwort.
> Die Jungs von Votec konnten nicht weiterhelfen, nach den Feiertagen versuche ich`s noch bei Herrn Steiner.
> Gruß.
> Karsten



Ich kenne mich Votec nicht aus. Und wenn sonst keiner das Bike erkennt. 
Vielleicht wäre es im anderen Thread besser aufgehoben?
Die "neue" Firma Votec hat, so wie ich das verstanden habe, mit der alten (die wohl mehrfach Pleite gegangen ist) nichts zu tun.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=183301

Im allgemeinen ist es hier im Forum wichtig so viele (technische) Angaben zu machen wie man kann.  Besonders wenn sich im Laufe der (Bau-)Jahre Teile geändert haben. Und Fotos helfen da oft weiter.
(Es fehlt ein Bild vom Lager am Hauptrahmen mit den dazugehörenden Schrauben.)

Gleitlager, wie auch Kugellager, sind oft Normteile, da helfen Tabellen von Herstellern.
Oder man gibt die Beschriftung, die auf dem Lager steht, bei Google ein.  (Z.B.  "6900 RS NBK", Ein Lager von meinem Fully, aus China) 
Guck mal nach ob nicht irgendwas auf dem Lager draufsteht.
Sonst nimm die Maße vom alten Lager und sieh in den Normtabellen nach.
Außen-/ Innendurchmesser, Breite.

http://www.skf.com/portal/skf/home/products?maincatalogue=1&newlink=first&lang=de
http://medias.ina.de/medias/de!hp.ec/1_R*0*63_R*3700_R;apW-8EYP6Shc

Sorry fürs OT, aber vielleicht hilft es dem ein oder anderen.


----------



## b00m (28. Dezember 2008)

Wie lange haben bei Euch eigentlich so die Lieferungen von Votec gebraucht? Hab noch 2 Wochen frei und das Wetter hier ist Bombe, jetzt sind über 2 Wochen rum und ich halte es nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Montana (28. Dezember 2008)

b00m schrieb:


> Wie lange haben bei Euch eigentlich so die Lieferungen von Votec gebraucht? Hab noch 2 Wochen frei und das Wetter hier ist Bombe, jetzt sind über 2 Wochen rum und ich halte es nicht mehr aus.



Also meins hatte ich schon nach zwei Wochen ... und es war eine Sonderbestellung mit Rohloff ... ich habe aber auch schon von Lieferzeiten von 4-5 Wochen gelesen ... das kommt wohl immer auf die Ausstattungswünsche und die Auftragslage an ... jetzt haben wohl auch etliche Mitarbeiter Urlaub. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (28. Dezember 2008)

> Wie lange haben bei Euch eigentlich so die Lieferungen von Votec gebraucht? Hab noch 2 Wochen frei und das Wetter hier ist Bombe, jetzt sind über 2 Wochen rum und ich halte es nicht mehr aus.



mein SX war so nach ungefähr 4 wochen fertig. diese waren allerdings auch vorher vereinbart. geduld, so kannst du dich länger freuen


----------



## don-rock (28. Dezember 2008)

> Ich wohne in Siegen-Oberschelden was ja nicht allzuweit weg von Köln ist. Und mein Bike ist ja das V.XC 1.1 mit der Magura Louise, Magura Menja und den DT Swiss 1800 in RH42.
> 
> Das Rad wurde am 19. September ausgeliefert und seitdem stand es bis letzte Woche unaufgebaut im Karton.
> Also fast noch volle Garantie.



glaube die garantie gilt nur für den erstbesitzer

aber sag mal, hast du schon eine ungefähre preisvorstellung? kannst du mir gerne per privatnachricht zuschicken


----------



## Nackskopp (31. Dezember 2008)

*Allen einen schönen Übergang und ein Tolles 2009*


----------



## don-rock (1. Januar 2009)

hallo leute, 
ein gesundes neues wünsche ich euch allen!

sagt mal, welche drehmomentschlüssel benutzt ihr bzw. könnt ihr empfehlen?

die in den bike-onlineshops angeboten werden, kosten meist 70-120 euro.
wenn ich bei den autowerkstatt werkzeug shops schaue, dann kosten diese (also mit vergleichbaren eigenschaften, 3-20NM einstellbereich, +/-4% genauigkeit, nicht digital etc.) deutlich weniger. meist zwischen 25 bis 50 euro.

natürlich gibt es qualitätsunterschiede. jedoch denke ich mir, dass die autoschrauber in den werkstätten keinen schrott benutzen. habe den eindruck, dass die in den bike shops angebotenen schlüssel völlig überteuert angeboten werden.

was sagt ihr?

danke und gruß


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo Don Rock,
ich benutze am Bike (wie auch in der Firma) einen Proxxon Drehmo. Der geht von 4 - 20Nm. Reicht völlig. Hat eine normale Vierkantaufnahme , so passen alle Nüsse aus meinem Proxxon Kasten dran und Rechts und Linksanzug. Er macht einen feinen  Eindruck, ist kalibriert mit Prüfzertifikat und knackt deutlich hörbar / fühlbar bei erreichen des eingestellten Wertes. 

Ich habe ihn aus der Bucht für lockere 49,- Teuronen. Im Handel sollte er nicht mehr zu haben sein, kostete aber so um 79,-!
Auch sehr gut, ist der von "Stahl Wille ". Kostet ebensoviel, ebenso in der Bucht zu kriegen.
Eine lohnenswerte und beruhigende Anschaffung, die das Schrauben am Bike proffessionell macht!
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## strassenfahrer (2. Januar 2009)

moin ihr fans. frohes neues hat irgendeiner von euch noch eine quelle für den carbon sitzdom für das oldschool c9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurbelmaxe (2. Januar 2009)

Meine , da gerade was auf Ebay gesehen zu haben!


----------



## hopfer (2. Januar 2009)

Was wiest ihr über die Neuen Votec Modele?
mich Interessiert besonders das neue Enduro (160mm)
im Bike Workshop (das ist der dicke Teile Katalog) ist eine Skizze von mehreren neuen Votec Bikes drin sie sollen ab März Kommen?

LG hopfer


----------



## jan84 (2. Januar 2009)

Hi Hopfer, 

riskier mal einen Blick in den letzten Newsbeitrag auf der Startseite. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## don-rock (5. Januar 2009)

jaja, so geht´s.

bei meinen regelmäßigen "reifen-studien" hab ich bei der abteilung spike-reifen immer gedacht "spike reifen für´s bike? wieso weshalb warum?"

heute, bei der schnee- und eispracht habe ich dann gedacht "spike reifen für´s bike, dass wär ja jetzt goil".

morgen, nachdem das ganze zeug knüppelhart gefroren sein wird, werde ich sicherlich denken: protector-jacket, wie cool......



@kurbelmaxe:
danke für deinen tipp bzgl. des drehmo!
ebay hatte ich vorher gar nicht berücksichtigt...

grüße an alle


----------



## don-rock (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute, alles kloar? 

Nachden mich mein SX so ziemlich von den Socken gehauen hat, also im positiven Sinne - habe ich mir tatsächlich noch ein XC bestellt.
(Solange es noch gerade Rohre hat)

Frage an alle:
Welche Dämpferpumpe benutzt ihr bzw. könnt ihr empfehlen?
Die Preisunterschiede sind enorm, ich frage mich ob das qualitätsbedingt oder lediglich markenbedingt ist?

Und noch eine Frage an alle
Magura schreibt, dass man UNBEDINGT seine Bremsen einbremsen soll. Und zwar indem man vor der ersten Fahrt 30 x ! auf ca. 30KMH beschleunigt und dann bis zum Stillstand abbremst.
Habt ihr das so gemacht?
Oder denkt ihr 30 x ist übertrieben?
Meine hintere Louise quitscht nämlich ziemlich stark, die vordere überhaupt nicht. Frage mich ob es damit zu zun hat, dass ich diese Einbremsprozedur nur 28 x durchgeführt habe......


Für Eure Antworten vielen Dank vorab!
Grüße


----------



## Crazyhorse (7. Januar 2009)

Hast du vielleicht Öl auf deiner Scheibe?
Passiert beim Kettenölen leider recht schnell, vor allem Sprays sollte man hier meiden!

Einbremsen geht bei mir mit der Hausrunde überein, diese 30 mal hin und her sind irgendwie ein wenig gaga wenn du mich fragst. So lange man in der Ebene unterwegs ist, kann man das nebenbei erledigen. Willst dich gleich von einem Felsen stürzen, dann ist das spezielle Einbremsen sicherlich keine schlechte Idee.
Meine Scheiben jedenfalls packten schon vom Werk aus so gut das da um mein Leben fürchten musste, langte ich wie bei den HS 33 gewohnt rein.

Weiß einer wo ich für mein 10 Jahre altes Tox mit der GS4 Classic einen neuen geraden Lenker herbekomme, das teil hat noch den Votec Vorbau verschraubt.


----------



## b00m (7. Januar 2009)

Sicher ist alles Kloar! Habe gestern den Anruf bekommen das mein V.FR fast fertig ist! Hoffe also auch auf spätestens nächste Woche mit ner Lieferung!


----------



## dirkli (7. Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich hab noch nen geraden Lenker, den ich damals direkt abgebaut habe und gegen einen gekroepften ersetzt habe.
Wenn wir uns einig wuerden.........mach mal nen Vorschlag!

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## Ghostrider_avi (7. Januar 2009)

Hi,
habe Ã¼ber die Weihnachtsfeiertage ein Votec V.FR 1.2 bestellt.
Heute kam ein Anruf von Votec, die meinten es gÃ¤be ein kleines Problem.
Unzwar: Ãber Weihnachten haben die Leute uns die Bude eingerannt wegen der 15% auf alles Aktion, jetzt haben wir kein Marzocchi Rocco DÃ¤mpfer mehr fÃ¼r dein Bike(meins) und Marzocchi will uns auch nicht mehr beliefern meinte er. Ich fragte nach einer Alternative, und er meinte er kÃ¶nne mir ein Fox DHX 5.0 fÃ¼r 90â¬ Aufpreis anbieten. Ich natÃ¼rlich gleich zugeschlagen, da ich sowieso nicht die besten Kommentare Ã¼ber den Rocco gehÃ¶rt habe. Naja mal schauen wann das Bike ankommt, is ja zum GlÃ¼ck beschissenes Wetter.


----------



## Ghostrider_avi (7. Januar 2009)

Sehe gerade das der Aufpreis normalerweise für den Fox 170 beträgt.
Naja 80 gespart, geht doch mit denen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (7. Januar 2009)

na dann


----------



## b00m (8. Januar 2009)

Jepa hier ebenfalls!!! Heute hat mich noch eine nette Dame von Votec angerufen, ich bekomme ebenfalls den DHX 5.0 und die 15%, das nenne ich mal super Service! 

MFG Marc


PS: Mal eine Frage in den Raum rein = Wird es eigentlich hier irgendwann ein Votec-Firmenforum geben? Wäre doch langsam an der Zeit, boomt doch so schön und ist ja ne Deutsche Firma. Da hier wohl auch wirklich einige Fahrer langsam Votecs fahren wäre es doch super einen eigenen Bereich zu haben für Probleme, Diskussionen und Bilder. Oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## DerKeiler (8. Januar 2009)

Jau, auch ich hab den FOX DHX 5.0 statt des Roco gewählt. Hoffe jetzt, daß die bei Votec schnell die 2009er Marzocchi 66 RCV reinbekommen; bei mir hieß es nämlich 4-6 Wochen Wartezeit :-(

Votec Herstellerforum wär geil!


----------



## b00m (8. Januar 2009)

DerKeiler schrieb:


> Hoffe jetzt, daß die bei Votec schnell die 2009er Marzocchi 66 RCV reinbekommen; bei mir hieß es nämlich 4-6 Wochen Wartezeit :-(



Hmm, aber die 4-6 Wochen haben sie mir auch genannt und ich habe vorne nur die Domain drinne. Denke also selbst wenn die 66er kommt das du sicher auch mit min. 4 Wochen rechnen solltest. Ich glaube die haben gerade sehr hohen Andrang über Weihnachten bekommen,warum nur. 

Schätze meines kommt auch erst in 2 Wochen hier unten in Stuttgart an und dann habe ich insgesamt auch an die 5 Wochen gewartet.


----------



## DerKeiler (8. Januar 2009)

Es ist ja nicht gerade Bike-Hochsaison und ich sehe das dank der 15% schon als Schnäppchen, was wir da bestellt haben, insofern macht die Wartezeit ja nichts...


----------



## b00m (9. Januar 2009)

Ja stimmt, ich habe zwar jetzt genau 3 Wochen Urlaub hinter mir und das Wetter war halbwegs ordentlich aber aktuell haben wir hier unten auch viele Minus Grade und 15 cm Schnee, da fährt es sich dann doch nicht so angenehm.


----------



## endurowilli (10. Januar 2009)

DerKeiler schrieb:


> Jau, auch ich hab den FOX DHX 5.0 statt des Roco gewählt. Hoffe jetzt, daß die bei Votec schnell die 2009er Marzocchi 66 RCV reinbekommen; bei mir hieß es nämlich 4-6 Wochen Wartezeit :-(
> 
> Votec Herstellerforum wär geil!




hat nicht ein vorposter geschrieben das marzocchi votec nicht mehr beliefert? da wirst du ja lange auf deine 66 warten können.

aber by the way. sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört das einer der grössten dampfer lieferanten eine bike firma nicht mehr beliefert. den grund wüsste ich ja gerne


----------



## saturno (10. Januar 2009)

endurowilli schrieb:


> hat nicht ein vorposter geschrieben das marzocchi votec nicht mehr beliefert? da wirst du ja lange auf deine 66 warten können.
> 
> aber by the way. sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört das einer der grössten dampfer lieferanten eine bike firma nicht mehr beliefert. den grund wüsste ich ja gerne





spekulation wie immer, man weiß ja nicht genau wie es der mitarbeiter ausgedrückt hat. kann ja sein das narz. im moment nicht liefern kann!!!!


----------



## endurowilli (10. Januar 2009)

kann natürlich sein, obwohl der kollege ja schreibt das der mitarbeiter gesagt hätte marz "will" uns nicht mehr beliefern. klingt realtiv eindeutig aber wer weiss....

im beitrag von thomas zum bike mailorder hausbesuch kam auf jedenfall ein grosser marz. karton bei denen an....also scheinen die mal wenigstens noch gabeln zu haben ;-)

hab auch schon ähnliches von anderer seite gehört. aber das kann natürlich ebenso ein gerücht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (10. Januar 2009)

> kann natürlich sein, obwohl der kollege ja schreibt das der mitarbeiter gesagt hätte marz "will" uns nicht mehr beliefern. klingt realtiv eindeutig aber wer weiss....



es kann viele gründe geben, warum ein hersteller oder vertrieb eine firma nicht mehr beliefern "will" (wenn es denn seitens marzo so sein sollte).

bspw.:
- vielleicht sind zuwenig marzocchi´s an votecs verbaut worden wegen zur geringer kundenseitiger nachfrage nach marzocchi. bei votec kann man ja zum glück die parts wählen. halte ich sogar für möglich, da besonders viele marzocchi fahrer ernste probleme hatten/haben, marzo zurzeit ein echtes image problem hat. kann man nachweisbar googeln und auch hier im forum nachlesen ohne lange suchen zu muessen.

- oder evtl. hat ein marzocchi großkunde etwas dagegen, dass ein mitbewerber wie votec marzo´s anbietet und daher die "entweder wir oder die" entscheidung an marzo verhängt.

- evtl. hat marzocchi seinen kundenstamm aus kostengründen gereinigt und votec ausgelistet, da votec sicherlich zu den kleineren kunden gehört(e). 

all sowas passiert täglich - und zwar in ziemlich jeder branche.
und erst recht in dieser momentanen wirtschaftlichen allgemein situation.
auch meine firma hat zum jahresbeginn viele kunden ausgelistet, da diese aufgrund ihrer geringen abnahmemengen für uns unwirtschaftlich sind.

könnte aber auch sein, dass votec gar kein marzo mehr verbauen möchte. habe bei votec auch einige mit fox ausgerüstete bikes gesehen.

aber ich denke eher, du WILLST es nur so negativ deuten 
(negativ hinsichtlich deiner kommentare richtung votec) wie du es bisher ausschließlich getan hast.

mir fällt nämlich da mittlerweile etwas auf.
du hast auf dieser plattform 7 statements abgegeben, alle merkwürdiger weise contra-votec und diese nur in votec betrefflichen threads. und alle doch eher sehhhhhhr spekulativ.
man überzeuge sich -in nicht chronologischer reihenfolge- selbst:



> hab auch schon ähnliches von anderer seite gehört. aber das kann natürlich ebenso ein gerücht sein.





> hat nicht ein vorposter geschrieben das marzocchi votec nicht mehr beliefert? da wirst du ja lange auf deine 66 warten können.
> 
> aber by the way. sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört das einer der grössten dampfer lieferanten eine bike firma nicht mehr beliefert. den grund wüsste ich ja gerne





> zzz
> Geändert von endurowilli (07.01.2009 um 23:39 Uhr).



!! vor deiner änderung stand dort in etwa:
 "..also dann doch noch made in germany...." 
aber das war wohl zu positiv und daher hast du es nachträglich geändert?



> wurde denn auch über auslagerung der produktion nach taiwan geredet?





> wenn mann mal alle fakten zusammen trägt verstärkt sich doch der eindruck das sich da was verändert.... ein ausverkauf mit grossen rabatten,neue rahmen erst im märz plötzlich hydroforming statt dickes unterrohr. wohl doch nicht nur ein böswillig gestreutes gerücht eines konkurenten was? ;-)





> votec + taiwan..-.....ihr werdet schon sehen. wenns schon nen link dazu gäbe wäre es ja keine neuheit mehr.aber mittlerweile pfeifen es die spatzen von den dächern.
> 
> vielleicht einfach mal bei votec anfragen.





> tja so wie es ausschaut ist es mit handmade in germany nun bald vorbei. aus gut unterrichteten kreisen ist zu erfahren das der rahmenbau nun bald nach taiwan verlegt wird.... schade um diese alt eingesessene marke



JETZT SPEKULIERE ICH
und behaupte mal, dass du aus irgendwelchen gründen diesen (zweit- ?) account angelegt hast (seit Dez.08 ist dein account angemeldet) mit dem alleinigen ziel, STIMMUNG GEGEN votec zu machen.
vielleicht arbeitest du für irgendeine "made in germany" bike firma 
(fährst liteville, nä? zumindest laut dem pic in deinem album. geile bikes übrigens) 
die sich von votec verdrängt fühlt oder vielleicht hast du eine absage zu einer bewerbung von votec erhalten  oder weiß der kuckuck warum. 
ich finde es mittlerweile doch eher offensichtlich.

jedenfalls hast du ausser deinen contra-votec beiträgen nicht eine technische oder sonstige frage oder antwort oder bemerkung in diesem gesamten forum hinterlassen.
selbst wenn all deine mutmaßungen bezüglich votec eintreffen sollten, ist das was du hier veranstaltest nichts anderes als übelstes mobbing.

ich meine, selbstverständlich leben wir in einem freien land  und du darfst hier deine meinung und so weiter reinschreiben - ich aber auch
und das habe ich jetzt mal getan, thank you and good night


----------



## DerKeiler (11. Januar 2009)

Respekt Don-Rock! Das nenne ich mal ne saubere Aufbereitung!
Also mir wurde das im Rahmen meiner Bestellung bei Votec letzte Woche so erklärt, daß die 08er Marzocchi 66 schlichtweg ausverkauft sind und die Lieferung der 09er 66 noch aussteht. Ein auf den Tag genauer Liefertermin kann nicht genannt werden, da ist man vom Zulieferer abhängig. Daher die Angabe 4-6 Wochen.
Votec hat sogar angeboten ich könne selbst ne Gabel meiner Wahl besorgen und ihnen hochsenden, dann bauen sie die ein.
Wenn BMO ne Kiste Gabeln bekommt ist das was anderes, das dürften keine OEM- (Erstausrüster-) Gabeln sein.
Aber wir werden ja sehen, wie sich das entwickelt; auf jeden Fall dürfte es schon aufgrund derartiger Spekulationen im Sinne von Votec sein, hier ein Votec-Herstellerforum mit Infos und Stellungnahmen aus eigener Hand einzurichten...


----------



## b00m (11. Januar 2009)

Sou, hier ist es! Frisch nach dem ersten Ride auf nem Hometrail abgelichtet. Ein Traum, super Geo, super Fahrgefühl.


----------



## Ghostrider_avi (12. Januar 2009)

sieht hübsch aus, wasn das für ne rahmenhöhe wenn ich fragen darf?
ps. meins is auch weiß


----------



## Ghostrider_avi (12. Januar 2009)

endurowilli schrieb:


> hat nicht ein vorposter geschrieben das marzocchi votec nicht mehr beliefert? da wirst du ja lange auf deine 66 warten können.
> 
> aber by the way. sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört das einer der grössten dampfer lieferanten eine bike firma nicht mehr beliefert. den grund wüsste ich ja gerne




kann dazu nur sagen das ich das gespräch so gut wie es geht hierher übernommen habe, er sprach aber nur speziell die rocco dämpfer mit verlegbarem ausgleichsbehälter an, mehr hat er mir auch nicht erzählt, war mir auch relativ wurscht...
vielleicht hat er sich falsch ausgedrückt oder ich habs falsch verstanden...
wie daraus gleich immer ne tratsch runde wird, unglaublich, schlimmer wie die weiber
hauptsache die bikes halten/fahren und der schuppen lebt noch, alles andere ist (für mich) nebensache...


----------



## b00m (13. Januar 2009)

Das ist Rahmengröße 45, also quasi M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (15. Januar 2009)

> Respekt Don-Rock! Das nenne ich mal ne saubere Aufbereitung!
> Also mir wurde das im Rahmen meiner Bestellung bei Votec letzte Woche so erklärt, daß die 08er Marzocchi 66 schlichtweg ausverkauft sind und die Lieferung der 09er 66 noch aussteht. Ein auf den Tag genauer Liefertermin kann nicht genannt werden, da ist man vom Zulieferer abhängig. Daher die Angabe 4-6 Wochen.
> Votec hat sogar angeboten ich könne selbst ne Gabel meiner Wahl besorgen und ihnen hochsenden, dann bauen sie die ein.
> Wenn BMO ne Kiste Gabeln bekommt ist das was anderes, das dürften keine OEM- (Erstausrüster-) Gabeln sein.
> Aber wir werden ja sehen, wie sich das entwickelt; auf jeden Fall dürfte es schon aufgrund derartiger Spekulationen im Sinne von Votec sein, hier ein Votec-Herstellerforum mit Infos und Stellungnahmen aus eigener Hand einzurichten...



 yo, die "aufbereitung" musste mal sein. 
sehe das ansonsten genauso wie du. die kundenbetreuung-/ beratung bei kontakt mit votec empfinde ich als perfekt, sicherlich haben die jungs zurzeit keine luft mehr um zusätzlich noch hier aktiv zu sein. denke aber, sobald votec die manpower hat, werden sie hier im forum vertreten sein. 

eine solch angenehme und vertrauenswürdige kommunikation wie mit votec (direktvertrieb/versender/2 flagship stores) habe ich bisher im stationären handel noch nicht erleben dürfen.



> ....wie daraus gleich immer ne tratsch runde wird, unglaublich, schlimmer wie die weiber
> hauptsache die bikes halten/fahren und der schuppen lebt noch, alles andere ist (für mich) nebensache...



naja, wenn eine neue kleine, sich im aufbau befindende company doof anstellt und deswegen geschäftsschädigend handelt, dann ist das die eine sache. nämlich ihre eigene.
wenn aber ein anonymer dritter alleinig mittels spekulationen ein geschäftsschädigendes image herbeiführen möchte, sehe ich das etwas anders. da erlaube ich mir -insbesondere als fan- entgegen zu wirken.

aber viel wichtiger:


> Sou, hier ist es! Frisch nach dem ersten Ride auf nem Hometrail abgelichtet. Ein Traum, super Geo, super Fahrgefühl.



sehr sehr sehr schön! gratulation!

peace love and happieness


----------



## endurowilli (18. Januar 2009)

wirklich gute arbeit. hast dir echt mühe gegeben "don rock".  muss dich aber leider enttäuschen. keine deiner vermutungen zu meiner person trifft zu. 
hoffe das ihr alle lange spass an euern rädern habt und auch votec sich lange genug hält um eure eventuellen garantie fälle zu regeln.

 über die preisgestaltung der votec räder macht sich hier keiner gedanken oder? hauptsache billig

german handmade bikes billiger anbieten als in grosserie produzierte taiwan räder...
dazu ständig rabatt aktionen
bitte

aber für den endkunden sicher ne tolle sache


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo endurowilli,
nun muß ich auch mal...  mit "in Großserie gefertigten Taiwan Rädern" meinst Du sicherlich die Rahmen Made in Taiwan. Da kannste mal sehen wie sich z.B. Kunden von Liteville schön abzocken lassen. Der 101 er Rahmen kostet in etwa soviel wie der VOTEC XC.   Ein Rahmen Made in Taiwan soll so um die 50  kosten, (habe ich an anderer Stelle schonmal berichtet). Da ist die Marge für die "Dranverdiener" doch viel leckerer oder?
Hin oder Her, der Rahmen wird im Sauerland gefertigt und ist gut und sauber garbeítet. Die Komponenten kommen, klar auch "einen weiten Weg."
Also was solls, schade nur das der ehemalige Technologieträger VOTEC bei einigen hier so richtig untendurch ist und sich davon nicht lösen kann.
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## b00m (19. Januar 2009)

Wieso Gedanken über Preissekungen machen wenn ich mein Rad hier stehen habe und weis was es kann? Verstehe nicht wie man so nen Top Unternehmen ständig versucht schlecht zu reden obwohl man 0,0 Gründe hat.
Habe die dir was getan? Wurdest du schlecht Beraten oder hattest Probleme mit einem VOTEC Produkt? Dann erzähl uns doch einfach mal davon! Wäre aufjedenfall besser als hier immer nur unnötig Wind zu machen.

Mein VOTEC fährt, ist top verarbeitet und kommt aus Detuschland, was will ich mehr?


----------



## Montana (26. Januar 2009)

Kurze Frage in die Runde 

Es geht um die Kettenspannung bei meiner Rohloff Einheit am V.XR

Beim Rückwärtstreten schleift seit einiger Zeit die Kette auf der Kettenstrebe.  Das ist bei fast allen Gängen der Fall. 

Woran kann das liegen? Kette zu lang? Kettenspanner nicht OK?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## don-rock (26. Januar 2009)

> wirklich gute arbeit. hast dir echt mühe gegeben "don rock"...


geht so, 5 klicks und 3 minuten tippen....


----------



## don-rock (26. Januar 2009)

> Kurze Frage in die Runde
> Es geht um die Kettenspannung bei meiner Rohloff Einheit am V.XR
> Beim Rückwärtstreten schleift seit einiger Zeit die Kette auf der Kettenstrebe. Das ist bei fast allen Gängen der Fall.
> Woran kann das liegen? Kette zu lang? Kettenspanner nicht OK?



Hallo Montana!
Da kann ich leider nicht wirklich einen Hinweis geben.
Wollte aber mal Hallo sagen

Du hast doch diesen Kettenspanner verbaut, der aus der Ferne ausschaut wie ein Schaltwerk? (Fällt der Name jetzt nicht ein....)
Falls dem so ist, würde ich auf diesen Kettenspanner tippen.


Schönne Jroos


----------



## i-men (30. Januar 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde
> 
> Es geht um die Kettenspannung bei meiner Rohloff Einheit am V.XR
> 
> ...



Ich habe zwar von Rohloff keine Ahnung, aber ich würde eher auf etwas schwergängiges im Bereich Freilauf oder Kettenspanner tippen.

Den selben Effekt gibt es ohne Rohloff nämlich auch und meist sind es die kleinen Röllchen am Schaltwerk. Da braucht nur nen bischen Wasser in die Lager (wenn überhaupt vorhanden) kommen und die werden schwergängig. 

Bei meinem Stadtrad war es letzte Woche der Freilauf. Die Schneefahrten haben ihm zugesetzt. Lies sich von aussen mit 5 Tropfen WD40 aber wieder komplett beheben.

Also am besten mal die einzelnen Teile ohne Kette mit der Hand rückwärts drehen.


----------



## Montana (8. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Tipps, Ingo Habe ich erst jetzt gelesen 

Ich habe den Antrieb mal mit WD40 behandelt, alles ist gut frei gängig.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Kette ein paar Glieder zu lang und daher kann der Kettenspanner nicht gut genug zurückziehen. Es funktioniert ja prinzipiell rückwärts, jedoch schleift die Kette dann ein wenig auf dem Rahmen.

Ich werde die Kette mal entfernen, ist ja ein Sram Schloss drin, und dann mal schauen wie die Funktion ist, ggf. werde ich die Kette noch ein wenig kürzen.

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder.

Gruß Guido




i-men schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar von Rohloff keine Ahnung, aber ich würde eher auf etwas schwergängiges im Bereich Freilauf oder Kettenspanner tippen.
> 
> Den selben Effekt gibt es ohne Rohloff nämlich auch und meist sind es die kleinen Röllchen am Schaltwerk. Da braucht nur nen bischen Wasser in die Lager (wenn überhaupt vorhanden) kommen und die werden schwergängig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (8. Februar 2009)

*@ all*

Gibt es was Neues zum Thema VOTEC?  Was machen die neuen Modelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b00m (8. Februar 2009)

Hmmm also von mir eigentlich nur eins: Ich bin verliebt und wir werden heiraten. (Ich und mein V.FR). 

Denke mein Dirt-Bike im Sommer wird auch ein Votec. Die Marke rockt einfach und ich liebe diese massiven Rahmen.


----------



## Crazyhorse (8. Februar 2009)

@Montana
Hängt bei dir vielleicht der Freilauf, kommt in letzte Zeit ja öfters vor wie man hier immer wieder lesen muss.
Hatte vor kurzem leider auch dieses Pech, nur beimir dreht sich schon fast gar nix mehr.


----------



## Slash_93 (8. Februar 2009)

@ Boom 

Sind denn Kinder in Aussicht?


----------



## Montana (9. Februar 2009)

Meinst Du das hier :





ist schon goil  Moritz war begeistert 




b00m schrieb:


> Hmmm also von mir eigentlich nur eins: Ich bin verliebt und wir werden heiraten. (Ich und mein V.FR).
> 
> Denke mein Dirt-Bike im Sommer wird auch ein Votec. Die Marke rockt einfach und ich liebe diese massiven Rahmen.


----------



## i-men (9. Februar 2009)

Ich war am 2. Januar mit nem Bekannten bei Votec. Er hat sich dort zu nem VXS entschieden. Lieferzeit sollte so 2-4 Wochen sein. Jetzt sind 5 Wochen um und noch immer gibt es keinen Liefertermin. Ne Auskunft zu bekommen war auch nicht einfach. Ich denke daran muss man noch arbeiten. Hat noch jemand nen Bike in der Zeit bestellt oder wie sind die Erfahrungen in Sachen Lieferzeit?


----------



## California81 (9. Februar 2009)

Hier ist ja gar nichts mehr los - scheinen alle sehr zufrieden mit ihren Votec-Bikes zu sein.

Ich wollte mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht loslassen, um hier wieder etwas Bewegung rein zu bringen. 

Am Votec-Day hab ich folgendes Bike bestellt:

*Votec V.XC*
Farbe: Weiss
Gabel: Magura Durin
Laufräder: DT Swiss X 1800
Reifen: Mountain King 2.2
Bremsen: Magura Marta SL
Lenker: Syntace Vector lowrider carbon
Vorbau: Syntace Force 99
Griffe: Syntace
Steuersatz: FSA
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 carbon
Antrieb: Komplett XT

Pedale sind meine alten XTR wieder dran gekommen. Die Reifen und Schläuche hab ich mittlerweile gegen Race King 2.2 Supersonic und Schwalbe SV14 getauscht, da ich die Mountain King auf mein Canyon gepackt habe.

Die Waage zeigt nach dem Reifenwechsel 10,7 kg (inkl. Pedale und Tacho). Kein absolutes Leichtgewicht, aber für ein solides Marathonbike vollkommen i.O.

Mit dem Bike bin ich rundum zufrieden. Die Schaltung ist super eingestellt und die Bremsen sind absolut schleiffrei. War bei meinem Canyon damals nicht so. Mit den Race Kings geht das Bike wie eine Rakete, auf Asphalt absolut lautlos. Kein Knacken oder Rasseln.

Auf technischen Trails bin ich diesen Winter leider noch nicht unterwegs gewesen. Wie sich das V.XC da bewährt kann ich also erst später schreiben.


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (9. Februar 2009)

Hi Raccoons,
wieviel KM hast Du mit Deinem weissen Renner inzwischen runter?  Ist doch ein entscheidender Parameter für eine Zufriedenheitsbeurteilung.
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## don-rock (9. Februar 2009)

> Ich war am 2. Januar mit nem Bekannten bei Votec. Er hat sich dort zu nem VXS entschieden. Lieferzeit sollte so 2-4 Wochen sein. Jetzt sind 5 Wochen um und noch immer gibt es keinen Liefertermin. Ne Auskunft zu bekommen war auch nicht einfach. Ich denke daran muss man noch arbeiten. Hat noch jemand nen Bike in der Zeit bestellt oder wie sind die Erfahrungen in Sachen Lieferzeit?



Hi i-men,

also bei meinem V.SX war die Lieferzeit im vorab vom Votec genannten Bereich. Und bei meinem bestellten V.XC liegen wir auch noch absolut im grünen Bereich, 4-6 Wochen wurden mir genannt. Allerdings nur, weil ich den Rahmen ohne Canti-Sockel bestellt habe, sonst wäre es laut Vorec deutlich schneller gegangen. Mich würde es auch nicht so stören, wenn es etwas länger dauert. Ich denke, die haben gerade richtig viel zu tun. Ist halt ´ne coole kleine Custom-Made Schmiede, da sind Verzögerungen nichts seltenes. Rock´n Roll 



> @ all
> Gibt es was Neues zum Thema VOTEC? Was machen die neuen Modelle?


Ein paar Fotos der ersten Prototypen würden mich ja auch brennend interessieren! 

@ b00m
jau! Das Dirt finde ich auch seit dem ersten Blick absolut mega-sexy!
Ich hoffe, dass es so wie es ist noch lange im Programm bleibt, da ich leider mein Budget erstmal leergezapft habe


----------



## don-rock (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo Raccoons#81,

schöne Zusammenstellung! 
Ich habe es ein wenig massiver (also schwerer ) belassen, mit Menja, Louise, VRO, jedoch ebenfalls mit den X1800. Die X7 mit Truvativ Firex Kurbel werde ich mal ausprobieren.
Meine erste Sram - oje, bin echt mal gespannt. Im Verhältnis zu der XT an meinem V.SX wird die X7 vermutlich wohl nicht so gut abschneiden
Wird gesamt so auf knapp über 12KG kommen.

Aber sach mal,



> Die Reifen und Schläuche hab ich mittlerweile gegen Race King 2.2 Supersonic und Schwalbe SV14 getauscht,



hast du damit kein Pannenalarm? Wieviele KM hast du damit (ungefähr) schon druff? Würde mich sehr interessieren, da die Reifenauswahl in absehbarer Zeit auf mich zukommt. Und die standardmäßig verbauten Mountain King kleben mir zu sehr, daher wären die RK evtl. eine Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## California81 (9. Februar 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> Aber sach mal, hast du damit kein Pannenalarm? Wieviele KM hast du damit (ungefähr) schon druff? Würde mich sehr interessieren, da die Reifenauswahl in absehbarer Zeit auf mich zukommt. Und die standardmäßig verbauten Mountain King kleben mir zu sehr, daher wären die RK evtl. eine Alternative.



Die Reifen hab ich noch nicht lange drauf. Haben erst 36 km gesehen. Zu der Pannenanfälligkeit kann ich also erst später was sagen.


----------



## b00m (10. Februar 2009)

Ja geht mir ähnlich, werd mir das zwote Bike auch erst im Sommer gönnen wenn wieder was angespart ist. Mal schauen was sich bis dahin an dem Rahmen so ändert, ich bin aber zuversichtlich das WENN was am Dirt-Rahmen gemacht wird er trotzdem schick wird.


----------



## warpax (10. Februar 2009)

Ab heute gehöre ich dann auch mal zur "Gemeinde". Hab nun endlich bestellt und warte jetzt sehnsüchtig auf mein V.SX


----------



## b00m (11. Februar 2009)

Na dann, geduldige Zeit. ^^


----------



## don-rock (11. Februar 2009)

> Ab heute gehöre ich dann auch mal zur "Gemeinde". Hab nun endlich bestellt und warte jetzt sehnsüchtig auf mein V.SX



Gratulation, kannst´e dich wirklich drauf freuen!
Ich bereue keinen einzigen Euro und freue mich schon stundenlang vorher auf jeden Ausritt mit meinem V.SX!

Die Jungs haben zurzeit wohl echt viel zu tun, wie ich heute erfahren habe. Könnte daher also sein, dass du tatsächlich etwas Geduld haben musst.

Gruß


----------



## stahlross1972 (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mein V.XC, welches ich am 31.1. im Stuttgarter Votec-Shop bestellt habe konnte ich nach 7 Tagen abholen . War allerdings in der Standardlackierung schwarz + X9-Austattung auch nicht sonderlich exotisch.

Auch wenn ich die Hemmschwelle "im Schlamm fahren" (bin eigentlich Sonnenschein-Rennradfahrer) noch nicht überschritten habe und erst knapp über 20 km mit gefahren bin bin ich hin- und weg von dem Bike 

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b00m (13. Februar 2009)

Also Schlamm würde mir und meinem V.FR ja noch schmeicheln. Aber dieser beschissene Tiefwinter geht ja mal  garnicht... 

ICH WILL FRÜHLING/SOMMER !


----------



## don-rock (13. Februar 2009)

> Also Schlamm würde mir und meinem V.FR ja noch schmeicheln. Aber dieser beschissene Tiefwinter geht ja mal garnicht...
> 
> ICH WILL FRÜHLING/SOMMER !



da stimme ich ein!
ich fahre ja echt bei jedem wetter, meine saison dauert immer 12 monate (positive bei schlechten wetter ist ja, dass weniger spaziergänger und hunde unterwegs sind
aber mittlerweile geht mir dieses wetter auch voll auf´m pinsel.


----------



## warpax (13. Februar 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> aber mittlerweile geht mir dieses wetter auch voll auf´m pinsel.



Ich gestehe... Ich habs bestellt, um mir das Warten nicht allzu schlimm werden zu lassen


----------



## Montana (17. Februar 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Also Schlamm würde mir und meinem V.FR ja noch schmeicheln. Aber dieser beschissene Tiefwinter geht ja mal  garnicht...
> 
> *ICH WILL FRÜHLING/SOMMER *!



Stimme voll zu 

Mein V.XR mit Rohloff ist ja extrem _Matschresistent_, aber ich habe kaum Bock bei diesem Schei$$ Wetter nachts im Wald herum zufahren. Ich meine auch, dass die letzten 2 Jahre nicht soooo schlimm waren, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## b00m (19. Februar 2009)

DIe letzten 2 Jahre??? Ich meine das es schon einige Jahre keinen deutschen Winter mehr wie diesen gab oder irre ich mich? Vorallem die lang anhaltende Kälte wodurch alles liegen bleibt und fest friert ist für jede Waldstrecke tödlich.

MFG b00m


----------



## Bloodhound5 (19. Februar 2009)

wobei es wenig griffigeres gibt als Gefrorene Erde, zumindest wenn sie vorm frieren ein schön ausgefahrener Trail war 
Aber grad ist schon ein bisschen kalt, das stimmt. Hab heute morgen aufm Weg zur Arbeit auch beschlossen mit mal wieder neue Handschuhe ohne Löcher zu gönnen. Echt blöd dass man mit Votecs nicht langsam und gemütlich fahren kann, da ziehts dann immer so 
Seit heute morgen hab ich jetzt auch rote Twenty6 Pedale am v.FR, optisch die Wucht, passt sehr schön zum roten Marzocchi Dämpfer un dem Votec Logo... *träum*


----------



## Nackskopp (19. Februar 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Seit heute morgen hab ich jetzt auch rote Twenty6 Pedale am v.FR, optisch die Wucht, passt sehr schön zum roten Marzocchi Dämpfer un dem Votec Logo... *träum*



Mach doch bitte mal Fotos. Dann wird uns warm ums Herz , wenns schon draussen so kalt ist.


----------



## Schlucker36 (20. Februar 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Meinst Du das hier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde "Moritz" ist ein bloeder Name fuer ein Maedchen.

Votec ist genial.

Gruss S36


----------



## b00m (20. Februar 2009)

Hi Aaron,

ja stimmt, gefrorene Erde ist schon ein schöner Untergrund. Das Problem auf meinen zwei Trails hier ist aber das sich in jeder kleinen Kuhle und unter jeder zweiten Laubansammlung ne Eisplatte befindet, das ist dann halt nicht so lustig. Vorallem nervt es "wenn" man eigentlich nen ganz guten Ride gehabt hätte wären da nicht 2 Eisplatten gewesen die man zu spät gesehen hat und einem einmal das Hinterrad und einmal das Vorderrad entglitten ist. 

Zudem fahre ich auf den Hometrail einigee Uphill passage im Wald und sobald dort Schnee/Eis ist tu ich mir unheimlich schwer mit meinem 20KG V.Fr und  durchdrehenden Reifen da gemütlich hoch zu cruisen.

Naja, der Sommer kommt - Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

Gruß Marc


----------



## Bloodhound5 (21. Februar 2009)

Nackskopp schrieb:


> Mach doch bitte mal Fotos. Dann wird uns warm ums Herz , wenns schon draussen so kalt ist.



Hab leider grad keine Kamera zur Hand, aber wird nachgeholt. Dafür hab ich noch etwas viel schöneres für euch 

http://www.soulbiker.com/de/news/newsticker/article/erste-bilder-der-neuen-votecs/

Was meint ihr?  
Das Doppelbrücken v.Fr ist der Hammer,  blöd dass ich schon eins Hab 

Bye
Aaron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (21. Februar 2009)

Das V.SX sieht interessant aus, aber ne weiße Fox 40 wär um Längen schöner.


----------



## visualex (21. Februar 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Hab leider grad keine Kamera zur Hand, aber wird nachgeholt. Dafür hab ich noch etwas viel schöneres für euch
> 
> http://www.soulbiker.com/de/news/newsticker/article/erste-bilder-der-neuen-votecs/
> 
> ...



Uiuiuiuiu. Na das sind ja schöne Aussichten. Stand schon kurz vor der Bestellung eines V.SX, aber damit warte ich wohl noch ein Weilchen. Hat Votec denn schon ein Datum genannt, wann sie die Katze aus dem Sack lassen wollen?

gruss
visualex


----------



## dkc-live (21. Februar 2009)

die neuen votecs sind ja der hammer! ich drück denen die daumen!


----------



## jonk0815 (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

wow, sind das die Räder für 2009 oder schon ein Ausblick für 2010 die dann im Spätsommer/Herbst kommen?

Was haben sie beim V.SX / V.XM für nen Hinterbau gemacht? Ist das ein VPP? 

Grüsse


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. Februar 2009)

coole bikes.
Echter Sprung nach vorne da wirken die momentanen Modelle ja schon fast alt.
Schade nur, dass das Design bei allen Modellen fast gleich ist.

Habe mir zwar gerade ein Rotwild R.C1 bestellt, aber vieleicht ist ja was für mein Mädel dabei.
Wann werden die Neuen denn ausgeliefert??


----------



## Bloodhound5 (21. Februar 2009)

jonk0815 schrieb:


> wow, sind das die Räder für 2009 oder schon ein Ausblick für 2010 die dann im Spätsommer/Herbst kommen?



Sind die 2009er Modelle, erhältlich wohl so ab Mitte März.


----------



## California81 (21. Februar 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass das Design bei allen Modellen fast gleich ist.



Wenn die Bikes, wie im Artikel geschrieben, wieder frei konfigurierbar sind, kann man bestimmt auch wieder die Farbe wählen.

Mir persönlich gefallen die 2008er Modelle allerdings besser, irgendwie aufgeräumter und nicht so unruhig.


----------



## jonk0815 (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ist das beim V.SX und V.XM nicht der gleiche Hinterbau wie bei den Fusion Bikes?

Grüsse


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Februar 2009)

Raccoons#81 schrieb:


> Wenn die Bikes, wie im Artikel geschrieben, wieder frei konfigurierbar sind, kann man bestimmt auch wieder die Farbe wählen.
> 
> Mir persönlich gefallen die 2008er Modelle allerdings besser, irgendwie aufgeräumter und nicht so unruhig.



Wäre schön. 
Trotzdem wird man ein SX kaum von einem XM oder CS entscheiden können, egal ob blau, rot oder schwarz.
Egal, bin auf den neuen Katalog gespannt, dann schaun mer mal ob der Familien Zuwachs statt noch nem  Rotwild ein Votec wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (22. Februar 2009)

uiiuiuii, die schauen ja mega-sexy aus!
das doppelbrücken V.FR, boah!

das finish ist echt mutig - aber dennoch sehr gelungen nach meinem geschmack. da wird es sicherlich farbvarianten geben. ich vermute sogar, dass es alternativ uni-farbende finishes geben wird.
sind die schriftzüge wirklich halbiert oder schaut das auf den pics nur so aus?

bisschen schade, dass das dirt nicht mehr in diesem oversized look daher kommt. da musste man sich wahrscheinlich am markt und dessen bestsellern orientieren.
ich finde bemerkenswert, wie trotz all dieser veränderungen, die ja schon einen neuen rundum-look bewirken, das 2008er line-up (optisch) nicht in den schatten gestellt wird. cool!
bin jetzt gespannt, wie die HT daherkommen werden.


----------



## don-rock (22. Februar 2009)

ganz vergessen: 
das sich die preise für die neuen maschinen anscheinend anscheinend im 2008er rahmen bewegen, nach wie vor made-in-germany geschweisst wird, der kundenservice hoffentlich so 1A bleibt (mit fettem gruß an m.rose!) - ist natürlich weltklasse!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Februar 2009)

Hi Don-Rock,

woher die ganzen Infos.
Bist Du Votec Mitarbeiter?!


----------



## visualex (22. Februar 2009)

Also mit der Entscheidung von Votec, beim V.SX nicht mehr eine light Version des V.FR zu nehmen, sondern anscheinend eine "robustere" Version des V.XM, bin ich irgendwie nicht so glücklich. Der Hinterbau sieht mir sehr filigran aus. Ok, Enduro ist eine Kompromissklasse. Die einen wollen auf Touren auch mal eine heftige Abfahrt nehmen können, ohne sich dabei Sorgen ums Material zu machen. Denen kommt die Entscheidung bestimmt entgegen. Ich persönlich suche aber eher etwas Robustes, ohne 17 oder 18 kg den Berg hochbringen zu müssen und damit der Letzte auf dem Gipfel zu sein.

Ein Detail gefällt mir beim V.SX allerdings so gar nicht. Durch die neue Position des Dämpfers ist der Blick auf den Hinterreifen ja quasi frei und man schmeißt sich beim Fahren ständig Dreck drauf. Ziemlich ungesund für die Dichtungsringe. Da wird die Anschaffung einer "schicken" Neoprenhülle quasi unabdingbar.

Preislich kann man bei Votec ja nun wirklich nicht meckern. Ein V.SX z.B. mit einer Wotan Gabel und XTR Ausstattung für deutlich unter 3000,- Euro anzubieten ist schon eine Ansage. Überlege nun angestrengt, ob ich nicht noch schnell ein altes Model nehmen sollte.

gruss
visualex


----------



## Bloodhound5 (22. Februar 2009)

soweit ich weiß hat sich am Dirt-Rahmen nicht viel verändert, glaub eher dass es ne Art optische Täuschung ist, dass er so schmal ausschaut. Das Schwarz vor dunklem Hintergrund in Kombination mit dem abgeschnittenen Schriftzug lässt das glaub nur so aussehen. müsste man mal nachmessen


----------



## don-rock (22. Februar 2009)

> Hi Don-Rock,
> 
> woher die ganzen Infos.
> Bist Du Votec Mitarbeiter?!



hallo alex_RCC03,
nee, ich bin kein votec mitarbeiter, nur extrem-fan. meine "infos" sind schlichtweg vermutungen (oder hoffungen), habe aber auch versucht das so zu formulieren  

finde das, was diese schmiede macht und wie sie es machen, sehr gut.
die bikes natürlich ebenso (die internet präsenz nicht so ). 

beispielsweise ist mein 2008er SX zu 100% technisch, optisch und preislich das bike, nachdem ich ungefähr 3 jahre ausschau gehalten habe. 
quasi liebe auf den ersten blick.
straighte oversized rohre, der harmonisch vom rahmen übergehende robuste "chevy-artige" hinterbau mit der schönen Wippe, ca. 15KG für knapp über 2000 Eu mit Top-Parts wie Wotan, DT-Swiss Dämpfer, XT Komplett, Louise, made-im-sauerland....wo gibt es das sonst?

aber bzgl. des V.SX sehe ich das fast ähnlich wie visualex;


> Also mit der Entscheidung von Votec, beim V.SX nicht mehr eine light Version des V.FR zu nehmen, sondern anscheinend eine "robustere" Version des V.XM, bin ich irgendwie nicht so glücklich....



allerdings finde ich die bis dato vorgestellten neuerungen auch sehr gelungen, sind halt anders - aber auch cool, soweit ich das anhand der pics beurteilen kann. technisch muss man mal abwarten, denke aber da lasst sich votec nicht lumpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (22. Februar 2009)

> soweit ich weiß hat sich am Dirt-Rahmen nicht viel verändert, glaub eher dass es ne Art optische Täuschung ist, dass er so schmal ausschaut. Das Schwarz vor dunklem Hintergrund in Kombination mit dem abgeschnittenen Schriftzug lässt das glaub nur so aussehen. müsste man mal nachmessen



hallo Bloodhound5,
wenn dem so wäre würde mich das sehr freuen.
wir müssen den Andy-Klein mal fragen, der kennt eine revulotionäre _internet-pic auf real-abmaße_ messmethode, siehe beitrag #201 
andy, wooo bist duuuu??


achso, einen hammer noch.
meine alte "damit-fahre-zur-arbeit" HT stadtschlampe (8 jahre altes bulls mit judy 2 und LX und 1100 gr. stk. reifen) wiegt mittlerweile 15,5KG. 
mein V.SX fast auch, 14,7KG. 
aber das V.SX im verhältnis fühlt sich beim pedalieren nach 12 KG an.
das kann ich bis heute nicht kapieren. ich fahre mit dem V.SX auch locker 5,6,7, stunden dauernde touren, kein problem.


----------



## b00m (23. Februar 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> http://www.soulbiker.com/de/news/newsticker/article/erste-bilder-der-neuen-votecs/
> Was meint ihr?
> Das Doppelbrücken v.Fr ist der Hammer,  blöd dass ich schon eins Hab





WOW, einfach nur der Hammer. Auch das Design und die neuen (?)  Decals, 1A!!  Finde die Bike sind sehr gelungen und Votec geht vom Stil her zwar einen moderneren jedoch weiterhin seinen eigenen Weg. SEHR GUT!

Geschmacklich sehe ich es genau gleich, das 1.3 mit Doppelbrücke ist einfach der Hammer! 

MFG Marc


PS: Ich glaube ich muss mein V.Fr irgendwann umlackieren und muss mir welche von den neuen VOTEC-Decals besorgen, mir gefallen die größeren, halbierten Züge.


----------



## uphillking (23. Februar 2009)

Wow!

Optisch Hammermäßige Bikes.

Schwarz, rot, weiss. Preußens Gloria 

Wenn sie jetzt noch gut funktionieren kann sich Canyon warm anziehen.

V.SX und V.XM haben, so wie es aussieht, Float-Link Hinterbauten ala Fusion. Designt Bodo jetzt für Votec?

Das V.CS dürfte ein abgestützer Eingelenker sein.


----------



## dirkli (23. Februar 2009)

Hmm, ich wuerde mir gerne mal die Rahmen in einer groesseren Size anschauen, sehen ja so ein bischen gleich und verzogen an.

Der Schriftzug ist witzig, finde ich aber aufm Produkt als fuer aussenstehende nicht lesbar und daher unterm strich nicht gelungen.
Der "neue" Canyon-Schriftzug ist m.E. genauso daneben.

Aber geile Modelle, stimme zu! 
Und unterstuetzt die neue Votec lieber statt alles zu Tode zu kritisieren!

Freue mich auf jeden Fall auf die neue Saison mit meinen alten und ganz alten Votecs......

Dirk


----------



## dirkli (23. Februar 2009)

F...ck!

Hmm, ich wuerde mir gerne mal die Rahmen in einer groesseren Size anschauen, sehen ja so ein bischen gleich und verzogen AUS.  <--


----------



## dkc-live (23. Februar 2009)

dirkli schrieb:


> 0
> Der "neue" Canyon-Schriftzug ist m.E. genauso daneben.



die wissen halt das es besserer ist wenn man er auf den 2. erkennt


----------



## Montana (23. Februar 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Hab leider grad keine Kamera zur Hand, aber wird nachgeholt. Dafür hab ich noch etwas viel schöneres für euch
> 
> http://www.soulbiker.com/de/news/newsticker/article/erste-bilder-der-neuen-votecs/
> 
> ...



Zunächst mal das Wichtigste : *Kölle Alaaf* zusammen 

Dann das zweit Wichtigste :

Sehr schöne *gerade* Rohre bei den neuen geilen VOTEC bikes  
Ich finde das Design gelungen, die Standard Farben lenken jedoch noch etwas ab

Soviel zum Thema Hydroforming  Was da so alles spekuliert worden ist


----------



## warpax (23. Februar 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Hydroforming  Was da so alles spekuliert worden ist



Hm, abgesehen vom V.Fr und dem neuen Dirt scheinen zumindest die Oberrohre ein wenig Wasser abbekommen zu haben. Kann aber auch an der Lackierung liegen, daß mir das so vorkommt. Wenn, dann ist es jedenfalls sehr dezent.


----------



## b00m (23. Februar 2009)

Hmm, also ich sehe da auch ganz klar Hydroforming. Lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren. Finde das Ganze so dezent auch okay.


----------



## raven2005 (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

wir freuen uns auch schon wahnsinnig auf die neuen VOTEC Bikes ;-)

Viele Grüße
Ralph

www.team-votec.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonk0815 (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo,



> Hmm, also ich sehe da auch ganz klar Hydroforming.



Wie sollte man sonst soche Rahmenformen zustande bringen?
Dann würden die Rahmen aber wohl aus Asien kommen?

Grüsse


----------



## nightprowler (23. Februar 2009)

In 2 Wochen kommt AC DC; im März giebts neue Votec Bikes.

Alles wird gut!


----------



## Slash_93 (23. Februar 2009)

nightprowler schrieb:


> In 2 Wochen kommt AC DC; im März giebts neue Votec Bikes.
> 
> Alles wird gut!



Ich hab beim ersten mal 8 Tickets ergattert, obwohl ich nur 2 gebraucht hätte... und gleich gut verkauft


----------



## dirkli (23. Februar 2009)

hab auch noch 2 fuer frankfurt zu verkaufen weil ich da nicht kann.
hab aber noch 2 fuer d'dorf bekommen....

quatsch, das war depeche mode. ac dc seh ich auf schalke! hurrah!

tja, das alter......weih.....


----------



## fs-rider (24. Februar 2009)

Hmm im März bin ich in schonmal wieder für kurz in Stuttgart...
ob die dann wohl schon zu bestaunen sind? 
Ich spiel nämlich auch seit 2-3 monaten mit dem gedanken mir eins zu holen...
Bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Montana (24. Februar 2009)

jonk0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da sind wir dann wieder bei der berühmten Frage 

Ich habe nur kurz auf die Bilder geschaut und auf den ersten Blick sahen die Rahmen für mich relativ normal d.h._ handmade in D_ aus 

Kann natürlich sein, dass diese schwarzweiß Lackierung täuscht 

Edith : Mein V.XR sieht auf den ersten Blick auch _gebogen_ aus, ist es aber nicht


----------



## juchhu (24. Februar 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Da sind wir dann wieder bei der berühmten Frage
> 
> Ich habe nur kurz auf die Bilder geschaut und auf den ersten Blick sahen die Rahmen für mich relativ normal d.h._ handmade in D_ aus
> 
> Kann natürlich sein, dass diese schwarzweiß Lackierung täuscht



Tach,

handmade hin oder her,

sage mal, hast Du Dein Bike denn zz. schon artgerecht auf S2 (und mehr) ausprobiert? Habe was Neues auf dem Lüderich und Umgebung (Untereschbach) gefunden. Lust auf eine Runde? Kann Dich jetzt adäquat begleiten.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (24. Februar 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> handmade hin oder her,
> 
> ...



Hi Martin 

Nööö S2 war noch nicht ... entweder war's bisher zu kalt oder zu rutschig dafür oder Beides 

Übrigens : Netter Testbericht  eben typisch juchhu  Schickes Rad  ... leider nicht von VOTEC

Wir können sehr gerne im Frühjahr mal wieder was ausmachen

Hier nochmal ein Bild des geraden V.XR Rahmens







Gruß Guido

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## juchhu (24. Februar 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Hi Martin
> 
> Nööö S2 war noch nicht ... entweder war's bisher zu kalt oder zu rutschig dafür oder Beides



Da schreibst Du was. Ich hatte mit mit dem Donnerstagnachmittag auf Weiberfachtnacht richtig Glück gehabt. Heute scheint es trocken zu bleiben, aber leider ruft die Arbeit.



> Übrigens : Netter Testbericht  eben typisch juchhu  Schickes Rad  ... leider nicht von VOTEC



Danke für die Blumen. Wg. VOTEC: Tja, man kann nicht alles haben.  



> Wir können sehr gerne im Frühjahr mal wieder was ausmachen



OK, gebucht, Herr Montana.



> Hier nochmal ein Bild des geraden V.XR Rahmens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Übrigens, der abgebildete DT Swiss EX 200 HPR im VOTEC-Rahmen ist der Knaller. Ich habe ihn auf einer ersten Testfahrt ausgiebig Probe fahren können. Er hat mich restlos überzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris112 (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

wollte mich und mein Bike auch mal Vorstellen.
Mein Name ich ist Christian und komme aus Schwelm(Raum EN). Habe mir im Dezember 
das V.XS gekauft womit ich bisher mehr als super zufrieden bin.
Konnte leider bisher, krankheitsbedigt nur 220 km fahren was sich 
schnellstens ändern soll  ;  )
Hatte gesehen das einige von euch auch aus meiner Umgebung kommen,
würde mich darüber freuen wenn wir vielleicht ein paar Touren zusammen
fahren könnten.

Gruß Chris


----------



## don-rock (24. Februar 2009)

> Wie sollte man sonst soche Rahmenformen zustande bringen?
> Dann würden die Rahmen aber wohl aus Asien kommen?



 unglaublich wie dieses thema immer wieder polarisiert
auch bei mir.
also bis dato wurde das alu von einer firma aus unna bezogen. 
zumindest war dieser hinweis auf den verpackungen der langen rohlinge im lager aufgedruckt.
da hydroforming aber in der BRD selten bis unbezahlbar zu beziehen ist (daher eine tolle marketingstrategie der asiaten), kommen die hydro "rohlinge" aus asien. steht so in irgendeinem vorherigen beitrag, daher ohne gewähr.
diese werden aber nach wie vor im sauerland zu einem bikerahmen zusammengeschweißt. 
für mich ist das nach wie vor 100% made in germany.
für endurowilli wahrscheinlich nicht 

(ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob die schweißgeräte made in germany sind)

@juchu


> Übrigens, der abgebildete DT Swiss EX 200 HPR im VOTEC-Rahmen ist der Knaller. Ich habe ihn auf einer ersten Testfahrt ausgiebig Probe fahren können. Er hat mich restlos überzeugt.



hallo juchu, 
da schließe ich mich an! das teil ist hammermäßig! 
wollte vorher unbedingt den magura MX, was leider nicht möglich war. jetzt bin ich total froh das es nicht möglich war 
ohne dabei den magura abwerten zu wollen!!!!


@chris112
hi chris,
leider komme ich nicht aus deiner gegend, aber trotzdem meinen glückwunsch zu dem schönen XS! die wälder da im hintergrund des fotos sehen nach spaß aus.
ursprünglich hatte ich mir das XS auch ausgesucht. 
da ich aber unbedingt die magura menja und die DT 1800 rims haben wollte, ist es dann doch ein XC geworden. 
ende februar soll es fertig sein, uuaahh


----------



## uphillking (24. Februar 2009)

Also ob made in Germany oder nicht: die neuen 2009er Modelle sind super gemacht. "Früher" hat ja schon die Ausstattung gestimmt, aber jetzt passt auch die Optik!
Ich hoffe (und glaube) die 2009er Votecs werden ein voller Erfolg. Meiner Meinung nach hat Votec damit den übermächtigen Konkurenten Canyon hinter sich gelassen. Wenn jetzt noch Lieferzeit, Verfügbarkeit sowie Support passen dann könnte das eine richtig tolle Erfolgsgeschichte werden.


----------



## LuisWoo (24. Februar 2009)

Warum soll es so unmöglich sein, vorgeformte Rohrsätze einzukaufen und hierzulande weiterzuverarbeiten? Bei bestimmten Abnahmezahlen sollte das kein Problem sein. Geschäft ist Geschäft. 
Bei uns im Fassadenbau kostet das Kilo Aluminium grad 1.90 Euro. Da lässt sich auch in D rentabel arbeiten.


----------



## juchhu (25. Februar 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> ...
> @juchu
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe die Diskussion um den Magura MX Dämpfer verfolgt.
Konnte aber mangels Erfahrung nichts beisteuern (fahre ja weder VOTEC noch MX-Dämpfer ). Wenn ich mir die Abstimmungsprobleme beim MX noch mal anschauen, kann ich wirklich jedem nur empfehlen, eine Probefahrt mit einem DT Swiss EX 200 HPR zu machen. Am besten auf einem AM oder Enduro. Und idealerweise dann mit einem MX-Dämpfer.

Ich habe ja den DT Swiss EX 200 HPR in einem Curare (VR RS Lyrik UT 115-160 mm, HR 150 mm) von POISON getestet. Die Abstimmung war kinderleicht. Ich wollte 25% SAG. Bei 95 kg Bruttofahrergewicht musste ich 9 bar auf dem Dämpfer geben. Zugstufe schnell eingestellt.
Auf der Testfahrt habe ich dann auf der Straße, S0-Trail, S0-S1 Uphill und S1-S2 Downhill die Plattformsteuerung ausgiebig getestet.
Ganz klarer Kauftipp.


----------



## supasini (25. Februar 2009)

Oh Herr, schmeiß technischen Sachverstand vom Himmel!
eine 30 km Probefahrt sagt noch seeehr wenig über nen Dämpfer aus. Und wenn das Seup bei einem neuen Rad zufällig auf der ersten Runde passt: schön, aber unwahrscheinlich, dass es schon perfekt ist (oder man ist mit wenig zufrieden...)
Ob der Dämpfer mit seiner Charakteristik in ein bestimmtes Rad passt ist dann nochmal ne andere Frage.
Warum gibt es den MX denn nicht als Aftermarket-Dämpfer? 

Zitat Magura-HP ===================================================

Das MX Federbein wird NICHT in der Nachrüstung, sondern nur für Fahrradhersteller angeboten!
Eine ideale Funktion ist nur dann gewährleistet, wenn das Federbein optimal auf die Hinterbau-Kinematik des Rahmens angepasst ist. Ein für den Aftermarket erforderliches Universal-Setup für alle auf dem Markt befindlichen Hinterbauten ist nahezu unmöglich. Auf magura.com kommunizieren wir die Fahrradhersteller, die auf die innovative MX Technologie vertrauen.

Ende Zitat ========================================================

Für den HVR gilt vergleichbares. Schön, dass er (zufällig) ins Poison passt, aber das heißt noch nix. (und damit keine falschen Ideen kommen: ich fahre selber viel DT Swiss-Kram incl eines Dämpfers und bin mit den Sachen recht zufrieden, insbes. mit mmeinem Dämpfer. Aber auch dieser ist speziell auf mein Rad abgestimmt! Der Seriendämpfer wäre überdämpft.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (25. Februar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Oh Herr, schmeiß technischen Sachverstand vom Himmel!
> eine 30 km Probefahrt sagt noch seeehr wenig über nen Dämpfer aus. Und wenn das Seup bei einem neuen Rad zufällig auf der ersten Runde passt: schön, aber unwahrscheinlich, dass es schon perfekt ist (oder man ist mit wenig zufrieden...)
> Ob der Dämpfer mit seiner Charakteristik in ein bestimmtes Rad passt ist dann nochmal ne andere Frage.
> Warum gibt es den MX denn nicht als Aftermarket-Dämpfer?
> ...



Mein lieber Supasini,

ich fahre ja nicht erst seit der besagten Testfahrt mit dem Mountainbike rum. Außerdem habe ich natürlich nicht das ganze Setup-Verfahren im Vorfeld dargestellt. Da ich aber mein Gewicht und Fahrweise kenne, ging es trotzdem beim DT-Dämpfer und bei der RS Lyrik schnell. Ich habe ja hier noch einige andere Dämpfer/TestBikes rumliegen. Zugegebenermaßen passt der DT Swiss EX 200 HPR in das von mir getestete Curare sehr gut.

Die Kernaussage ist auch nicht, dass der MX-Dämpfer schlechter ist, sondern dass man ausgiebig testen soll. Letztlich ist entscheidet jede(r) selber, was richtig ist.


----------



## Montana (25. Februar 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Die Kernaussage ist auch nicht, dass der MX-Dämpfer schlechter ist, sondern dass man ausgiebig testen soll. Letztlich ist entscheidet jede(r) selber, was richtig ist.



Ich habe die MX Diskussion ja mit _angeworfen_ 

Es ist ganz einfach mit dem Ding, es passt nur auf wenige Räder und muss von den _elitären_ Fahrern - innen nur noch auf den passenden Luftdruck gebracht werden. Bei meiner V.XR MX200 Ausstattung fehlte etwas Luft, diese habe dann ich portionsweise nachgefüllt und nun habe ich das Ding *vergessen*  egal ob total verschlammt oder sonst sowas ... es funktioniert einfach immer prima  es kann ja nichts daran kaputt gehen 

Meine Kritik am MX200 :

Immer noch keine technische Dokumentation bzw. Anleitung für Luftdruckeinstellung. Weiterhin sollten zumindest die bike Hersteller genaue Infos von Magura bekommen um die Räder optimal auf den Käufer einzustellen. Diese Hinweise gibt es wirklich (noch) nicht, das habe ich im Gespäch mit *meinem* V.XR Monteur beim VOTEC day erfahren. Er hat mir aber gute Tipps gegeben und nun bin ich restlos zufrieden mit dem Teil. Man hat halt so 'ne Art Prototyp feeling


----------



## juchhu (25. Februar 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> *Ich habe die MX Diskussion ja mit angeworfen*
> 
> Es ist ganz einfach mit dem Ding, es passt nur auf wenige Räder und muss von den _elitären_ Fahrern - innen nur noch auf den passenden Luftdruck gebracht werden. Bei meiner V.XR MX200 Ausstattung fehlte etwas Luft, diese habe dann ich portionsweise nachgefüllt und nun habe ich das Ding *vergessen*  egal ob total verschlammt oder sonst sowas ... es funktioniert einfach immer prima  es kann ja nichts daran kaputt gehen
> 
> ...





Und was lernen wir daraus?
Probieren geht über Studieren.


----------



## Montana (25. Februar 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Und was lernen wir daraus?
> Probieren geht über Studieren.



Das war aber jetzt nicht gegen jemanden Bestimmten gemeint  , oder? 

MX Federbein Werbefilm gefällig  ?  Klick 

Gruß _Guido_

P.S. Ich werde *nicht* von Magura, Votec und auch nicht von den KFLern bezahlt, alles reine Amateurerei


----------



## juchhu (25. Februar 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> *Das war aber jetzt nicht gegen jemanden Bestimmten gemeint  , oder? *
> 
> MX Federbein Werbefilm gefällig  ?  Klick
> 
> ...



Nein, natürlich nicht.

Und wenn wir hier Meinung abgeben, dann ist es Selbsterfahrenes und dient hoffentlich dazu, dass sich andere eine Meinung bilden können.
Auch ich werde nicht von DT Swiss, POISON oder vom MTBvD bezahlt.
Ich betreibe es zwar nicht als 'Amateurerei' aber dennoch ehrenamtlich.

Das Beste wäre doch, wenn man Bikes aus der gewünschten Kategorie (CC, Tour, AM, ...) von verschiedenen Herstellern mit 'vergleichbarer' Ausstattung auf derselben Teststrecke Probe fahren könnte.
So dass möglichst sich der Handlingunterschied nur noch durch das jeweilige Rahmenkonzept ergibt.


----------



## andy-klein (25. Februar 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Das war aber jetzt nicht gegen jemanden Bestimmten gemeint  , oder?
> 
> MX Federbein Werbefilm gefällig  ?  Klick
> 
> ...



Na toll - Danke!
Nach der Diskussion und dem Werbefilmchen denke ich, daß die restliche Arbeit auch morgen noch erledigt werden kann.
Ich schwinge mich dann gleich lieber auf mein Bike und versuche den MX bei einer schönen Tour nochmals zu testen.
Grundsätzlich bin ich sehr zufrieden. Allerdings fehlen mir Vergleichsmöglichkeiten und Fullyerfahrung. Wippt er jetzt übermäßig, oder nicht? Keine Ahnung, aber dämpfen und federn tut er hervorragend.
Nach ca. 1.500 km werde ich in nächster Zeit mal einen ersten Erfahrungsbericht schreiben.
So, und jetzt geht's ab in den Wald


----------



## juchhu (25. Februar 2009)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Na toll - Danke!
> Nach der Diskussion und dem Werbefilmchen denke ich, daß die restliche Arbeit auch morgen noch erledigt werden kann.
> Ich schwinge mich dann gleich lieber auf mein Bike und versuche den MX bei einer schönen Tour nochmals zu testen.
> Grundsätzlich bin ich sehr zufrieden. Allerdings fehlen mir Vergleichsmöglichkeiten und Fullyerfahrung. *Wippt er jetzt übermäßig, oder nicht? Keine Ahnung, aber dämpfen und federn tut er hervorragend.*
> ...



Ja, dann lasst uns doch zusammen eine Ausfahrt machen.
Mein TestBike darf auch von anderen geritten werden.
Vielleicht darf ich dann solange ein VOTEC festhalten und streicheln?
OK, fahren wäre mir lieber, damit ich endlich VOTEC- und MX-Erfahrung sammeln kann.
Kann auch noch ein paar andere Modelle zum Testtausch anbieten.


----------



## andy-klein (25. Februar 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht darf ich dann solange ein VOTEC festhalten und streicheln?
> ...



*Nur gucken, nicht anfassen!* 
Nein, hört sich grundsätzlich gut an. Wenns zeitlich passt, bin ich dabei. Wenn die Tage jetzt bald wieder etwas länger werden, lässt sich bestimmt zeitlich auch was einrichten. 
Ich denke wir sollten am Ball bleiben.


----------



## juchhu (25. Februar 2009)

andy-klein schrieb:


> *Nur gucken, nicht anfassen!*



, ich habs befürchtet.



> Nein, hört sich grundsätzlich gut an. Wenns zeitlich passt, bin ich dabei. Wenn die Tage jetzt bald wieder etwas länger werden, lässt sich bestimmt zeitlich auch was einrichten.
> *Ich denke wir sollten am Ball bleiben.*



Im März werde ich einen regelmäßigen Biketreff und wieder Fahrtechnikkurse anbieten. Da wird sich bestimmt eine Gelegenheit finden, dass Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen zu verbinden.


----------



## Montana (25. Februar 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> , ich habs befürchtet.
> 
> 
> 
> Im März werde ich einen regelmäßigen Biketreff und wieder Fahrtechnikkurse anbieten. Da wird sich bestimmt eine Gelegenheit finden, dass Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen zu verbinden.



Liest sich sehr gut, wird auch langsam mal wieder Zeit  ... wäre nett wenn es unter 100 km / 1000 hm würden ...


Kannst dann auch mal über den MX Dämpfer streicheln ...stehen ja evtl. mehrere zur Verfügung und das auch noch mit unterschiedlichem Druck drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (26. Februar 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Liest sich sehr gut, wird auch langsam mal wieder Zeit  ... *wäre nett wenn es unter 100 km / 1000 hm würden* ...



Finde ich auch nett. Für den Anfang möglichst deutlich darunter.



> Kannst dann auch mal über den MX Dämpfer streicheln ...stehen ja evtl. mehrere zur Verfügung und das auch noch mit unterschiedlichem Druck drin



Du bist so gut zu mir.


----------



## Lenkfix (26. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn der Schlenker über den MZ-Dämpfer ja ganz elegant erscheint - 

Dies ist ein VOTEC Thread!

Hier sollten schreiben:
- Votec-Fahrer
- Votec-Fans
- Votec-Interessierte
- alle Anderen ohne komische Absichten

Hier brauchen wir nicht:
- POISON-Hobbyverkaufsberater

Juchhu, mach Deine Werbung bitte woanders!

Lenkfix


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (26. Februar 2009)

Richtig!!!
Das habe ich auch  gedacht...
Sagt mal, wo seht Ihr die neuen VOTEC Bikes? Ich find da auf deren Seite nix.
Mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht:
Mein roter Renner läuft jetzt seit einem halben Jahr unter meinem Hinterm. Wirklich vom Feinsten das Gerät! Mittlerweile hat es 3800km auf dem Tacho
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## Bloodhound5 (26. Februar 2009)

guckst du hier http://www.soulbiker.com/de/news/newsticker/article/erste-bilder-der-neuen-votecs/ und im newseintrag auf der mtb-news.de startseite...  auf der votec seite sollen sie wohl so ab mitte märz zu finden sein, ab da gibts sie dann auch schon zu kaufen


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo Bloodhound,
vielen Dank!   das ist ja interessant! Sehen lecker aus , besonders diese Rennfeile da am Schluss, (Rennfully, nennt man das so?)

Bei angehängtem Foto gab's hinterher richtig Stress mit Frauchen.
Habe mir mal nen gemütlichen Abend mit der Bike Bravo, ner Flasche Roten usw. gemacht. Sie war zum Elternabend. ...alles wieder rechtzeitig aufgeräumt, aber leider hat sie die Kamera in die Finger gekriegt.
Kurbelmaxe


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (26. Februar 2009)

na wo isses denn nun?  2. Versuch


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (26. Februar 2009)

Oh Gott, ich bin zu blöd.  Er sagt gerade er kann sie nicht hochladen (die Datei). jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr. Jedenfalls steht das schöne Teilchen in der Küche auf der Arbeitsplatte. Eigentlich ein geiler Platz, man kanns so schön anschauen...
Kurbelmaxe


----------



## dirkli (27. Februar 2009)

Jetzt hast uns aber neugierig gemacht!

Stell's doch bitte nochmal ein!

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (27. Februar 2009)

So Leute, 3. Versuch
wenns jetzt nicht klappt, wisst Ihr , das ich nur Radfahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (27. Februar 2009)

Meine Mutter würde mich steinigen


----------



## dirkli (28. Februar 2009)

Hehe, ich kanns mir vorstellen, dass der Blick auf die Bilder bzw. die Kamera sie nicht in Entzueckung versetzt hat......

*grins*

Aber: geiles Bike!


----------



## b00m (28. Februar 2009)

Das Bild hat die einzig wahre, typische und kompakte Antwort verdient: LOL. ^^


----------



## don-rock (2. März 2009)

Kurbelmaxe schrieb:


> So Leute, 3. Versuch
> wenns jetzt nicht klappt, wisst Ihr , das ich nur Radfahren kann



hui, schönes bike kurbelmaxe! 
kommt wirklich schön daher in diesem rot!
so stehend auf der spüle, ist ja schon rock´n roll, find ich gut 
ohne canti-sockel, was so eine minimale veränderung doch schon bringen kann.
mein XC wird auch ohne sockel gebaut.
sach ma, die rote tasse unter´m bike, hat die als farbvorlage gedient?


----------



## California81 (2. März 2009)

Die Canti-Sockel sind sowieso unnötiges Gewicht.
Meins ist ja auch ohne:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/1/9/2/_/large/IMGP1582.jpg


----------



## visualex (2. März 2009)

So, es ist März. Wo bleiben die neuen Räder, lieber Herr Heyden? Oder ist die neue Webseite noch nicht fertig geworden? Es gibt doch eine neue Webseite, oder? Diese Reloads nach abgelaufener Session gehen mir nämlich langsam auf den Zeiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy-klein (7. März 2009)

Für alle, die es nicht abwarten können:
Im neuen Mountainbike-Magazin ist ein Test des V.XM 1.2. Lt. Testergebnis, handelt es sich um ein sehr harmonisches, top ausgestattestes Bike, welches mit der Gesamtnote "Sehr gut" abschneidet. Jetzt müssen die neuen Teile nur noch auf der Votec-HP erscheinen und lieferbar sein.


----------



## biker-wug (8. März 2009)

Wollte mir auch gerade mal die neuen Bikes anschauen, aber Satz mit X war wohl nix!!


----------



## endurowilli (10. März 2009)

nur um noch mal ein bisschen zu hetzen die bikes kommen sicher erst wieder dann wenn die andern ihre schon wieder reduzieren, dafür dann direkt mit irgendeinem tollen rabatt angebot


----------



## don-rock (10. März 2009)

endurowilli schrieb:


> nur um noch mal ein bisschen zu hetzen die bikes kommen sicher erst wieder dann wenn die andern ihre schon wieder reduzieren, dafür dann direkt mit irgendeinem tollen rabatt angebot



jau wahrscheinlich. gut ding will weile haben, oder wie das heisst....
ey, du wirst auch noch mal ein votec fahren, warte mal ab

und wenn ich persönlich ´nen superspezialendurowillisonderaktionsrabatt für dich aushandeln muss


----------



## endurowilli (10. März 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> jau wahrscheinlich. gut ding will weile haben, oder wie das heisst....
> ey, du wirst auch noch mal ein votec fahren, warte mal ab
> 
> und wenn ich persönlich ´nen superspezialendurowillisonderaktionsrabatt für dich aushandeln muss



kommst in winterberg mal zu uns an den stand, dann kannst du mal ein richtiges rad fahren 

aber auf dein verhandlungsgeschick komme ich noch zurück


----------



## endurowilli (11. März 2009)

endurowilli schrieb:


> kommst in winterberg mal zu uns an den stand, dann kannst du mal ein richtiges rad fahren
> 
> aber auf dein verhandlungsgeschick komme ich noch zurück



p.s.  habe nie behauptet das die "räder" schlecht sind ;-)


----------



## agnes (12. März 2009)

gestern bin ich per zufall an votec in olpe vorbei gefahren...war richtig erstaunt das es in meiner nähe war.


----------



## Nackskopp (12. März 2009)

Ich fasse es nicht - die neuen Modelle sind online!!

Es gibt noch Wunder.

Edit: OK,  nur auf der Startseite, aber immerhin.


----------



## dirkli (12. März 2009)

Sowas.......

die ganze Aufregerei und Sprücheklopperei umsonst.....

Hehe 
Und wir haben gerade mal den 12.03.!


----------



## dirkr (12. März 2009)

Nackskopp schrieb:


> Ich fasse es nicht - die neuen Modelle sind online!!
> 
> Es gibt noch Wunder.
> 
> Edit: OK,  nur auf der Startseite, aber immerhin.



NIX ONLINE.

Eine Flash Animation, sonst gar nichts! Kein Modell oder Ausstattung ist da zu sehen bzw. anzuklicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b00m (12. März 2009)

^^ ... son mist, hab michach grade total gefreut ... najawenigstens haben Sie uns nicht vergessen und haben "im Nacken" das Sie jetzt dannn releasen sollten. Denke dassie inden nächsten 7-10 Tagen online sind.


----------



## dirkli (12. März 2009)

Bin mal gespannt, wer von den Ungeduldigen, die es kaum aushalten, direkt nach dem Launchen der Seite dann ein Bike ordern.

Oder isses vielleicht einfach nur wieder Gemeckere?


----------



## endurowilli (13. März 2009)

würde mal prophezeien das die räder nicht vor ende april in den versand gehen. wenn doch würde mich das echt wundern und ich würde alles zurück nehmen;-) die waren bisher immer viel zu spät dran.


----------



## don-rock (16. März 2009)

endurowilli schrieb:


> kommst in winterberg mal zu uns an den stand, dann kannst du mal ein richtiges rad fahren
> 
> aber auf dein verhandlungsgeschick komme ich noch zurück



wollte schon so oft mal nach winterberg, immer kommt was dazwischen. aber wenn ich es tatsächlich mal schaffen sollte, geb ich dir vorher bescheid. coole sache 
proberündchen find ich immer spannend



> p.s. habe nie behauptet das die "räder" schlecht sind ;-)



bei den a-marken und größtenteils sogar bei den b-marken gibt es in der tat preis-/leistungstechnisch keine wirklich schlechten bikes mehr. kleinere unterschiede gibt es natürlich schon. aber die als gut oder schlecht zu bewerten ist sicherlich oft geschmacks- und nutzungs- abhängig. klar, der ein- oder andere vaux-pas passiert jeder company mal. 

aus sicht der bike händler und hersteller kann ich eine gewisse abneigung gegenüber votec nachvollziehen, da votec schon enorm preisagressiv in den markt gestürmt ist. und dies dann auch noch in das premium segment, wo das geld verdient wird. aber das ist halt wettbewerb. 
gut für die konsumenten, oft (erstmal) schlecht für die gewinnspanne der anderen, wenn sie denn ihre preise anpassen (evtl. müssen). 
sowas ist oft aber auch ein positiver weckruf für die marktbegleiter, wenn so ein "preis-agressor" eintritt.
da wird dann plötzlich z. bsp. der servicegedanke wieder aktualisiert, oder technologien schneller vorangetrieben. dieser spruch, konkurrenz belebt das geschäft, da ist meiner meinung nach schon etwas dran.

bis später mal


----------



## endurowilli (16. März 2009)

oft war es in der vergangenheit aber auch so das ein billig anbieter die preise kaputt gemacht hat und über die tour dann aber selber pleite gegangen ist weil er um jeden preis marktanteile haben wollte. hats oft zb in der bau branche gegeben.
und der, der da chef ist macht es scheinbar genauso "schlau"

da war wohl die einzige möglichkeit eben in taiwan schweissen zu lassen um die preise halten zu können

aber unternehmerisches risiko einzugehen das muss man schon anerkennen. sein hart verdientes geld in eine sache zu investieren von der man keine ahnung hat ob es funktioniert macht nicht jeder


p.s. Das mit Winterberg war aufs Dirtmasters Festival bezogen, das im Mai stattfindet


----------



## b00m (17. März 2009)

Naja aber als "Billig-Anbieter" würde ich Votec nun nicht hinstellen, ich bin mit meinem V.Fr immer noch ends zufrieden und ich finde das die Bikes schon einen sehr edlen Look haben. Zudem sind die Preise sicherlich gut, aber trotzdem noch saftig bzw. dem Premium-Segment angepasst, wie ich finde.


----------



## endurowilli (18. März 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Naja aber als "Billig-Anbieter" würde ich Votec nun nicht hinstellen, ich bin mit meinem V.Fr immer noch ends zufrieden und ich finde das die Bikes schon einen sehr edlen Look haben. Zudem sind die Preise sicherlich gut, aber trotzdem noch saftig bzw. dem Premium-Segment angepasst, wie ich finde.




sorry aber da du scheinbar erst seit 5 monaten rad fährst glaub ich nicht daß du das hier alles beurteilen kannst.

nicht persönlich nehmen.


----------



## b00m (18. März 2009)

Hm also für so ne hoch "anspruchsvolle" Beurteilung braucht man sicher kein Studium in Bikekunde.

Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber jeder Idiot sieht das die Votecs keine Billig-Bikes sind.


----------



## dirkli (18. März 2009)

Lass dich nicht provozieren, schau dir mal seine Beiträge an, dann weisste allet..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (18. März 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber jeder Idiot sieht das die Votecs keine Billig-Bikes sind.


----------



## endurowilli (18. März 2009)

die stuttgarter fraktion um onkel J mischt sich also auch ein 

Da Billig immer relativ ist kann auch ein mercedes billig sein wenn ihn jemand unter dem marktüblichen preis verkauft.

aber das meinte ich ja mit meiner aussage. versteht dann eben doch nicht jeder idiot ;-)


----------



## kungfu (18. März 2009)

Irgendwie komische Austsattungen werden bei Votec angeboten..........
Da kostet ein Hardtail mit X7 Komp. und ansonsten auch nicht gerade Knallerausstattung knappe 1400,-- Euro`s..... für eine Versendermarke etwas hochpreisig......
Und ja, können jetzt wieder alle maulen........ immerhin fahre ich noch eine ECHTE GS4 am Cube.

Gruss
k.


----------



## dkc-live (18. März 2009)

kungfu schrieb:


> Irgendwie komische Austsattungen werden bei Votec angeboten..........
> Da kostet ein Hardtail mit X7 Komp. und ansonsten auch nicht gerade Knallerausstattung knappe 1400,-- Euro`s..... für eine Versendermarke etwas hochpreisig......
> Und ja, können jetzt wieder alle maulen........ immerhin fahre ich noch eine ECHTE GS4 am Cube.
> 
> ...



bei mir kostet das 980


----------



## don-rock (19. März 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> bei mir kostet das 980



inkl. Menja, DT Swiss 1800er und Louise und Truvativ Parts?


----------



## saturno (19. März 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Hm also für so ne hoch "anspruchsvolle" Beurteilung braucht man sicher kein Studium in Bikekunde.
> 
> Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber jeder Idiot sieht das die Votecs keine Billig-Bikes sind.



ah, selbsterkenntnis ist der erste weg zur bessserung. gut das du erkannt hast "wer" alles ein idiot ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (24. März 2009)

endurowilli schrieb:


> wenn ihn jemand unter dem marktÃ¼blichen preis verkauft.



Wenn das die Kritik sein sollte, ist das zwar schade fÃ¼r Dich (einem Deiner anderen Posts entnehme ich, daÃ Du HÃ¤ndler oder Hersteller bist), aber warum das nun gegen Votec sprechen sollte, will mir nicht so recht einleuchten. Ãben wir doch noch mal den Unterschied zwischen "billig" und "gÃ¼nstig". Wobei: ein V.SX-Rahmen kostete 2008 mit DÃ¤mpfer auch nur etwa 300 â¬ weniger als das hiesige goldene Kalb Nicolai Helius FR. Ist das billig?

Und daÃ jemand gerade beim (Re-)Launch einer Marke die Preise vielleicht etwas 'knapper' kalkuliert (wenn das so sein sollte, ich kenne die dortigen Rabatte auf OEM-Parts nicht), klingt mir auch nicht dumm, sondern ist (zumindest in anderen Branchen) eher Ã¼blich.

Aber seis drum. Eigentlich wollte ich mich nur mit den anderen Schreibern in diesem Thread freuen, daÃ ich heute angemailt wurde, weil mein V.SX abholbereit in Wenden steht. Bis zum Wochenende muÃ es da allerdings noch warten.


----------



## fs-rider (25. März 2009)

Verdammt  
Wann hastn deins bestellt? 

Ich hab zwar erst in 2 wochen Zeit zum abzuholen.. 
aber es darf auch ruhig ne woche auf mich warten



und zu endurowilli...
siehe signatur


----------



## Slash_93 (25. März 2009)

Ich finde es grundsätzlich gut, wenn sich die Preise ins Positive entwickeln. Ich finde Votec extrem interessant, made in Gemany, Baukasten und erträgliche Preise.


----------



## Slash_93 (25. März 2009)

Ich hab da ne E Mail bekommen, die fÃ¼r euch wohl interessant ist:

Sehe geehrter Herr ZENSIERT ,
 

herzlichen Dank fÃ¼r Ihr Interesse an unseren RÃ¤dern.
Wir arbeiten auf Hochtouren an der PrÃ¤sentation der neuen Modelle.
Bestellungen kÃ¶nnen voraussichtlich bis zur Umstellung der Website zum Monatsende nur telefonisch mÃ¶glich sein.
Weitere Bilder und Infos zu den neuen Modellen werden in KÃ¼rze auf der Website einzusehen sein, beraten und informieren zu Technik und Preisen kÃ¶nnen wir Sie gerne telefonisch oder via Email.
Auf unserer Website sehen Sie die neuen RÃ¤der nur im Flash, evtl. mÃ¼ssen Sie Ihren Browser aktualisieren (âAktualisierenâ-Button in der Leiste oben anklicken). Sollten Sie den Flash anhalten wollen, um sich ein Modell anzuschauen, ist aus technischen GrÃ¼nden zzt nur ein Screenshot mÃ¶glich ( Shift & Druck, dann EinfÃ¼gen in Word-Dokument, Bildbearbeitungsprogramm o.Ã¤.).
 

Das V.FR gibt es auch 2009 in 3 verschiedenen geÃ¤nderten Basisausstattungen, und bleibt frei konfigurierbar, d.h. Sie kÃ¶nnen sich das Rad aus den angebotenen Komponenten selbst zusammenstellen.
Das V.FR 1.1 kostet 2.169 â¬, das 1.2 2.649 â¬, und das 1.3 3.489 â¬.
  <font face="Arial"><font size="2"><font color="blue"><font color="blue"><font face="Arial">Neu im Programm sind Fox 40 RC2, DÃ¤mpfer X-Fusion Vector DH, Shimano XT LaufrÃ¤der, Schwalbe Re


----------



## warpax (25. März 2009)

fs-rider schrieb:


> Verdammt
> Wann hastn deins bestellt?



Genau vor sechs Wochen. Jetzt muß nur noch der April vom letzten Jahr endlich mal enden, dann bin ich glücklich


----------



## DerKeiler (25. März 2009)

Zum Thema Lieferzeit:
Ich hatte mein V.FR zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr bestellt. Letzte Woche ist es nun endlich geliefert worden.
Ist prinzipiell ne sehr lange Wartezeit. Allerdings wurde das Bike ursprünglich mit 08er Komponenten bestellt; dann waren erst der Dämpfer, dann die Federgabel und später die Bremsscheiben nicht mehr auf Lager. Ärgerlich, aber da Januar/Februar nicht grad Bike-Zeit ist, zu verschmerzen. Ich hatte dann die Wahl, auf jeweils andere Komponenten auszuweichen, oder auf die 09er Lieferungen zu warten.
Jetzt habe ich aktuellere bzw. hochwertigere Komponenten am Bike und bin sehr zufrieden.
Daumen hoch für Votec!


----------



## fs-rider (26. März 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Genau vor sechs Wochen. Jetzt muß nur noch der April vom letzten Jahr endlich mal enden, dann bin ich glücklich



Uiuiui... 6 Wochen...allzuviel länger halt ichs mitm Warten auch nicht aus  

Du hast auch n neues Modell nehm ich mal an oder? 
Wenn Du es in den Fingern hast, schieß doch mal n Foto und lass es mich sehen


----------



## b00m (26. März 2009)

DerKeiler schrieb:


> Ich hatte dann die Wahl, auf jeweils andere Komponenten auszuweichen, oder auf die 09er Lieferungen zu warten.
> Jetzt habe ich aktuellere bzw. hochwertigere Komponenten am Bike und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Daumen hoch für Votec!



Hört sich gut an, war bei mir ähnlich wobei ich noch vor Weihnachten bestellt habe und mein bike noch im Januar bekommen habe. Waren bei mir ca. 4-5 Wochen glaube ich.

Mach doch mal ein paar Pics von deinem neuen F.VR, würde mich interessieren. 

MFG


----------



## don-rock (26. März 2009)

mal ´ne frage an alle:

hat jemand eine idee, wo ich diese "gummi-pfropfen" bekommen kann?
die kommen anstelle der flaschenhalter-schrauben in den rahmen.
danke und grüße


----------



## warpax (26. März 2009)

fs-rider schrieb:


> Du hast auch n neues Modell nehm ich mal an oder?
> Wenn Du es in den Fingern hast, schieß doch mal n Foto und lass es mich sehen



Ich hab noch das V.SX vom letzten Jahr bestellt. Ist einfach ein schickes Gerät und hat bei der Probefahrt voll überzeugt. Was ist es denn bei Dir geworden? 

Fotos werden mangels Kamera schwierig. Ich guck mal, was ich organisieren kann. Lange wirds aber nicht sauber sein, auch wenn ich gerade nicht so wirklich ins Gelände darf und nur Kilometer fressen kann *hmpf*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fs-rider (27. März 2009)

Sauber is eh langweilig  
bei mir wirds auch n .SX

Bin relativ leicht, und da ich mich in das Neue so ein bisl verliebt hab, hoffe ich einfach das es zum Freeriden und für die ein oder andere Tour zwischendurch taugt  
Hat auch länger gedauert die entscheidung zwischen alt und neu..
War eben irgendwie ne Bauchentscheidung.

Hast Du Dich letztes jahr schwer abgelegt und musst jetzt Aufbautraining machen?


----------



## warpax (27. März 2009)

Das Neue ist schon ein schickes Bike. Wie hast Du es Dir denn zusammengestellt? Meins ist ja recht freeridelastig geworden. Wär das FR vom Gewicht her etwas bergauffreundlicher, wäre es vielleicht sogar direkt das geworden. Bei mir hat letzten Endes das Design den Ausschlag zwischen 08er und 09er SX gegeben. Am 'alten' gefällt mir besonders das bullige Erscheinungsbild mit dem fetten Unterrohr und dem an das FR angelehnten Hinterbau.



fs-rider schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich letztes jahr schwer abgelegt und musst jetzt Aufbautraining machen?



Jep, hab mir die Schulter in ein lustiges kleines Puzzle verwandelt und darf zwar laut Arzt wieder biken, aber solange ich den Arm nicht ausreichend bewegen kann, werd ich mich nicht ins richtige Gelände begeben... Und damit ich dann das Bike kenne und nicht die totale Konditionshupe bin, wenn ich mir den eigentlichen Spaß wieder zutraue, reiß ich eben ein paar Kilometer ab. "Aufbautraining" wäre aber wahrscheinlich zuviel gesagt, ist für mich ein Ausgleich und kein Leistungssport.

So, und jetzt gehts ab ins Bett, muß ja morgen früh raus, um mein neues Spielzeug abzuholen


----------



## warpax (30. März 2009)

@FS-Rider

Hab mir einen Fotoapparat organisiert und ein paar Pics ins Fotoalbum hochgeladen. Mußte auch gleich die 15 km vom Werk nach Olpe zum Bahnhof fahren, weil ich es nicht mehr abwarten konnte. Saugeiles Bike  Nur das Hochtragen in den ersten Stock war fies...


----------



## chris112 (30. März 2009)

sehr geiles bike  

wünsche dir damit viel freude, was bestimmt kein problem sein wird

Votec forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## don-rock (30. März 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> @FS-Rider
> 
> Hab mir einen Fotoapparat organisiert und ein paar Pics ins Fotoalbum hochgeladen. Mußte auch gleich die 15 km vom Werk nach Olpe zum Bahnhof fahren, weil ich es nicht mehr abwarten konnte. Saugeiles Bike  Nur das Hochtragen in den ersten Stock war fies...




kommt superschön daher in diesem blau, gratulation!
die moto scheiben wirken echt brachial gegen meine XT scheibchen.

habe mir auch die wotan und den HVR dranmachen lassen, bin total zufrieden damit. der HVR, oder EX200 wie er heute heisst, ist phänomenal.

aber die sattelfrage kann ich dir jetzt schon beantworten:
die günstigen selle italia sind härter als das leben 

viel spaß mit dem teil! (wirst du aber haben....)


----------



## fs-rider (31. März 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> @FS-Rider
> 
> Hab mir einen Fotoapparat organisiert und ein paar Pics ins Fotoalbum hochgeladen. Mußte auch gleich die 15 km vom Werk nach Olpe zum Bahnhof fahren, weil ich es nicht mehr abwarten konnte. Saugeiles Bike  Nur das Hochtragen in den ersten Stock war fies...




Gar nicht schlecht!  
Denn hoff ich mal das der Bock gut läuft!
Ich werd meins mal zeigen sobalds da ist  
Hab auch FR-lastig aufgebaut, wirste dann sehen


----------



## warpax (31. März 2009)

fs-rider schrieb:


> Gar nicht schlecht!
> Denn hoff ich mal das der Bock gut läuft!
> Ich werd meins mal zeigen sobalds da ist
> Hab auch FR-lastig aufgebaut, wirste dann sehen



Vielen Dank für die vielen Komplimente (an alle). Soweit ich das bisher beurteilen kann, fährt es sich prima. Aber der Härtetest wird noch etwas auf sich warten lassen müssen. Sonntag geht es erstmal zum Touren ins Freie 

Bin auf jeden Fall auf Dein 2009er gespannt. 

@Don Rock
Na, mach mir noch Mut. Ich schau schon heimlich nach Sätteln, die vielleicht noch das Gelb von den Deemax ergänzen. Aber außer einem dann doch etwas knalligen (und vermutlich viel zu harten) BMX-Sattel hab ich bisher nichts gefunden. Ist aber auch noch nicht so dringend.


----------



## visualex (3. April 2009)

Hey, die neuen Modelle sind endlich online


----------



## b00m (3. April 2009)

Jooouuu ... schlagen echt ein wie eine Bombe, Designtechnisch und auch die Preise sind echt gut. Richtig gute Serie. Das V.Fr 1.3 ist ech ein Hingucker, habs ja schon live gesehen .... überzeugt auf ganzer Linie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (3. April 2009)

Das bischen Hompage hat jetzt so lang gedauert?


----------



## Hopi (3. April 2009)

Ja die neuen sind echt schön geworden, jetzt können Einsteigen endlich mal etwas anders als das Canyon Zeug kaufen  Ich wünsche den Jungs von Votec viel Erfolg


----------



## Slash_93 (3. April 2009)

Was ist eig von dem X-Fusion Vector DH zu halten?


----------



## jonk0815 (4. April 2009)

Hallo,

habe gerade bemerkt, dass die neuen Votec Bikes jetzt endlich auf der HP online sind....

Und gleich eine Überraschung... warum ist keine Rahmengrösse 48 im Sortiment? Es gibt nur 46 und 50. 

Grüsse


----------



## b00m (4. April 2009)

Ja sind wohl einige größen rausgeflogen ... beim V.Fr gibts auch nur noch 2.


----------



## Slash_93 (4. April 2009)

Sie haben wohl eingesehen, dass kein Mensch solche XXXXL Rahmen braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (4. April 2009)

die preisgestalltung ist echt mal ein traum. die scheinen rechnen zu könnnen.


----------



## marcossa (4. April 2009)

moahhh das neue v.sx fixt mich ja echt an 

rein optisch dürfte das auch für ne längere tour taugen, bei der mans zwischendurch mal etwas mehr krachen lassen kann. was meint ihr?

was ist denn von den shimano laufrädern zu halten?


----------



## Slash_93 (4. April 2009)

Ich bin auch vom extrem vom V.FR und dem Preis angetan, zu hoher warscheinlichkeit werde ich auch eins fahren


----------



## dkc-live (4. April 2009)

auf jeden! und das für 1999 in einer geilen ausstattung. mein nächstes bike wird ein votec


----------



## Slash_93 (4. April 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> auf jeden! und das für 1999 in einer geilen ausstattung. mein nächstes bike wird ein votec




Und dann noch Handmade in Germany, der Himmel heißt wohl Votec


----------



## marcossa (4. April 2009)

joa also um die 2K beim v.sx mit echt guter ausstattung, gefällt 

ich denke das ist ne gute und flexible ergänzung zu meinem eher racigen HT 

leider gibts aber keinen VRO vorbau mehr.

btw, den dt ex200 hätte ich ja lieber, gibts auch beim rahmenset. ich frag mal nach was der kosten soll.

bei fox bin ich zwecks der service sache, also weniger freund


----------



## DerKeiler (4. April 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein paar Pics von deinem neuen F.VR, würde mich interessieren.



Da isses endlich:




OK; hier also mein "neues" Votec V.FR im alten Rahmendesign.
Bin grad am überlegen, noch die Aufkleber auf der Marzocchi Gabel abzukratzen, dieser Graffiti-Style nervt mich etwas ;-)
Jetzt kommt nur noch ein anderer Sattel drauf (natürlich schwarz-weiß), und dann isses fertig.
Ich bin noch am "feintunen des "Fahrwerks", aber erste Ausfahrten zeigen schon, daß sich das Teil in der Ebene und auch bergauf trotz des Gewichts erfreulich leicht treten läßt.


----------



## b00m (4. April 2009)

Sehr geiles Teil. Die Geo ist einfach edel! Auch schicker Aufbau, die  08er deemax sehen schon geil aus, nach wie vor an jedem Bike. ^^


----------



## marcossa (5. April 2009)

hat eigentlich schon jemand nen bike aus der neuen serie?


----------



## warpax (5. April 2009)

@Keiler Sehr schicker Aufbau. Aber ich hoffe, so sauber bleibts nicht lang 

@Marcossa Bei FS-Rider müßte es jeden Tag soweit sein. Hat ein 09er SX bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcossa (5. April 2009)

geschmeidig 

das 09er sx find ich auch super geil. werd demnächst mal vor ort vorbei schaun.

macht auf mich einen extrem flexiblen eindruck was den einsatz angeht. zumindest scheint das 09er eher ein "aufgebohrtes" AM zu sein. in 08 wars ja eher nen abgespecktes FR.

das v.sx 1.1 find ich echt ordentlich von der ausstattung, nur den ex200 würd ich gern rein haben


----------



## warpax (6. April 2009)

marcossa schrieb:


> zumindest scheint das 09er eher ein "aufgebohrtes" AM zu sein. in 08 wars ja eher nen abgespecktes FR.
> 
> das v.sx 1.1 find ich echt ordentlich von der ausstattung, nur den ex200 würd ich gern rein haben



Jep, das mit dem abgespeckten FR war auch für mich der ausschlaggebende Grund. Und wenn man bedenkt, daß die neuen SX schon mit der Wotan anfangen, sind die Preise nochmal um einiges besser. Der EX200 macht übrigens wirklich Spaß  Ruf am besten für die Bestellung an, da sind eine Menge Sonderwünsche möglich.


----------



## marcossa (6. April 2009)

ich werd mal vorbei fahren und probe reiten 

der ex200 müsste ja nen ähnlichen preisaufschlag wie der rp23 haben, im vergleich zum xm180.

tendenziell werd ich auch den conti mking nehmen in 2,4.

der nobby nic is nich so mein reifen ^^

die P/L des sx 1.1 find ich echt gut. da bekommt man schon einiges an bike und sinnvoll ausgestattet. die slx soll ja recht robust sein.


----------



## don-rock (7. April 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Jep, das mit dem abgespeckten FR war auch für mich der ausschlaggebende Grund. Und wenn man bedenkt, daß die neuen SX schon mit der Wotan anfangen, sind die Preise nochmal um einiges besser. Der EX200 macht übrigens wirklich Spaß  Ruf am besten für die Bestellung an, da sind eine Menge Sonderwünsche möglich.



hab meine beiden jetzt auch noch mal nach-konfiguriert und es stimmt, die preise sind nochmals etwas niedriger als in 08.

sach mal warpax, du fährst doch auch die wotan.
beim schnellen einfedern, also wenn man über wurzeln oder bspw. diese getrockneten traktor reifenspuren holzt, entstehen solche klack-geräusche in der gabel.
hast du das an deiner wotan auch?


----------



## marcossa (7. April 2009)

hallo don-rock,

ich habe eine 08er laurin am HT. das klackende geräusch entsteht beim schnellen ausfedern der gabel. bei mir hat es sich nach dem einfahren noch etwas gelegt. hab dazu auch magura angeschrieben.

die aussage war, dass manche gabeln etwas klacken, andere nicht. beinträchtigt die funktion aber nicht. mir wurde angeboten die gabel einzuschicken und dann würden sie kostenfrei nen service mitmachen. du zahlst nur den versand 

was service angeht sind die echt top.

aber frag doch am besten mal direkt, evtl. ist das bei der wotan ja anders.


----------



## warpax (7. April 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> sach mal warpax, du fährst doch auch die wotan. beim schnellen einfedern, also wenn man über wurzeln oder bspw. diese getrockneten traktor reifenspuren holzt, entstehen solche klack-geräusche in der gabel.
> hast du das an deiner wotan auch?



Hallo Don,

bisher ist mir nichts Klackeriges aufgefallen. Ich kann das Bike aber auch noch nicht in ruppigem Gelände testen. Im Zweifel würde ich wohl den Tipp von Marcossa befolgen.

Was mir auf jeden Fall aufgefallen ist: am Anfang hat sie beim Ausfedern nicht den ganzen Federweg wieder freigegeben, sondern die letzten paar Millimeter mußten gezogen werden. Das geht aber mittlerweile auch besser. Liegt wohl entweder daran, daß die (oberen) Dichtungen etwas Öl brauchen, um vrenünftig zu laufen oder vielleicht auch daran, daß ich sie mit etwas zu wenig Druck fahre. Ich probier da mal weiter rum und melde mich, wenn es nicht weggeht.

warpax


----------



## marcossa (7. April 2009)

zum ausfedern hab ich da auch ne info von magura bekommen.

man kann ruhig etwas mehr von dem gabelöl einfüllen. der servicetyp meinte so 5-10ml ... kann man wohl nachkaufen.

und am anfang während des einfahrens das bike nachts "aufn kopf" stellen.
dann saugen sich diese ölschwämmchen oben wieder mit öl voll 

ich mach das einmal pro woche für paar stunden. die standrohre sind dann immer super geschmiert


----------



## warpax (8. April 2009)

Danke für die Tipps. Dann muß wohl am Wochenende endgültig der (meist ungenutzte) Küchentisch raus, damit ich mehr Platz zum Rangieren habe


----------



## don-rock (8. April 2009)

marcossa schrieb:


> hallo don-rock,
> 
> ich habe eine 08er laurin am HT. das klackende geräusch entsteht beim schnellen ausfedern der gabel. bei mir hat es sich nach dem einfahren noch etwas gelegt. hab dazu auch magura angeschrieben.
> 
> ...



ok, danke schonmal für euer feedback.
also bei mir ist das nicht beim aus-, sondern beim einfedern.
meine ich zumindest.
habe bei magura nachgefragt und die meinen, dass meiner beschreibung nach alles ok sein müsste. das geräusch hört sich auch nicht nach "kaputt" an. war nur verwundert, warum es unregelmäßig auftritt und manchmal so oft hintereinander.




> Hallo Don,
> 
> bisher ist mir nichts Klackeriges aufgefallen. Ich kann das Bike aber auch noch nicht in ruppigem Gelände testen. Im Zweifel würde ich wohl den Tipp von Marcossa befolgen.
> 
> Was mir auf jeden Fall aufgefallen ist: am Anfang hat sie beim Ausfedern nicht den ganzen Federweg wieder freigegeben, sondern die letzten paar Millimeter mußten gezogen werden. Das geht aber mittlerweile auch besser. Liegt wohl entweder daran, daß die (oberen) Dichtungen etwas Öl brauchen, um vrenünftig zu laufen oder vielleicht auch daran, daß ich sie mit etwas zu wenig Druck fahre. Ich probier da mal weiter rum und melde mich, wenn es nicht weggeht.



das mit dem federweg wieder freigeben hatte ich anfangs auch. 
legt sich aber im laufe der kilometer. 
anfangs war die gabel eh etwas zäh, ist aber nun schon viel geschmeidiger geworden.
das mit dem auf-den-kopf-stellen hilft in der tat enorm. 
da reichen 5-10 minuten sogar schon aus.
die wotan (und auch die menja von meinem HT) finde ich weltklasse. 
bin echt froh das ich mich für die beiden entschieden habe.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## venom_vc (14. April 2009)

hallo gemeinde,
ich fahre einen klassisches T5.  panzer.
sagt mal, habt ihr noch zufällig irgendwo ein F7 rahmen rumliegen? 46er größe wäre toll. die neuen modelle sind richtig schick geworden.

spiele auch mit dem gedanken mir eins zu holen.


----------



## don-rock (14. April 2009)

venom_vc schrieb:


> hallo gemeinde,
> ich fahre einen klassisches T5.  panzer.
> sagt mal, habt ihr noch zufällig irgendwo ein F7 rahmen rumliegen? 46er größe wäre toll. die neuen modelle sind richtig schick geworden.
> 
> spiele auch mit dem gedanken mir eins zu holen.



hallo venom-vc

weiss nicht ob der aktuell ein F7 da hat, aber er bietet immer wieder mal alte votecs an.....http://www.dib.ch/
evtl. kennt er jemanden...


----------



## Cenorider (14. April 2009)

Hi,

weis einer ob die Preise fix sind, oder ob man in den Flagshipstores auch noch was preismäßig machen kann?


----------



## Montana (15. April 2009)

Hat schon einer bemerkt, dass aus ...

_*Handmade in Germany*_

_*Made in Germany*_

... geworden ist


----------



## juchhu (15. April 2009)

Und dann wird aus

_*Made in Germany*_

_*Made in Germany w.h.b.o.n.*_

(wie es ürbigens bei fast allen Bike'herstellern' in Deutschland heißen müßte.)


----------



## Cenorider (15. April 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen,

will mir demnächst evtl. das V.XM 1.2 (allerdings mit Fox Dämpfer) holen. In der MB wurde es ja letzten Monat getestet und als "sehr gut" befunden.

Fährt das Bike zufällig einer von euch und hat schon Erfahrungen damit? Wenn ja welche? Wie ist die Qualität? Ist der Rahmen antriebsneutral? Für jeden Erfahrungsbericht bin ich dankbar 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (17. April 2009)

hello votec-liebhaber.
hab mir vor 4 wochen das vxcr bestellt und warte natürlich sehnsüchtigst auf die lieferung.
gestern hab ich von m.rose ne e-mail bekommen, dass mein bike durch den hohen krankenstand etwas in verzug gekommen ist und nur falls alles gut geht, es nächste woche fertig wird. der service, besonders der von m.rose ist super, auch wenn ich die warterei fast nicht mehr abkann.
was mich etwas gestört hat, ist dass votec keine 48er rahmen mehr im sortiment hat, da ich mit 178cm und 85er schrittlänge auf ne rahmenhöhe von 49cm komme, musste ich mir das 50er bestellen, was in der xc-ausführung dann trotz meiner langen arme ein riesen oberrohr von 615cm hat. bin echt mal gespannt, wie ich mich nach der ersten längeren tour mit dem bike fühle...
für mich war vom anbeginn klar, dass ich mich für ein votec entscheiden werde, als ich dann auch noch die rohloff auswählen konnte erstrecht. allerdings warnten mich einige user, die schon rohloff fahren vor dem votec, da die ausfallende keine rohloff-ausfallende sei, würde ich keine freude an einem 50%-sorglos-bike haben...
hab mich schwer und lange reingelesen und den einzigen nachteil den ich fand war, dass der hinterradwechsel wohl etwas schwerer durchzuführen sei.
was mir relativ egal ist...darum hab ich dann auch das xcr gekauft.
hier gibts doch bestimmt den ein oder anderen, der schon ein xcr fährt!?
gibts hier erfahrungen über die rohloff ohne entsprechdem ausfallende mit kettenspanner?
würde mich als forenneuling natürlich besonders freuen, wenn der ein oder andere votecer mich mit seinen erfahrungen beglücken könnte.

bis dahin nen fröhlichen!


----------



## Montana (21. April 2009)

Hallo armor,

ich weiiss jetzt nicht wo Du das Problem siehst

Ich habe das *VOTEC V.XR Modell 2008 *     -   Ausstattung siehe hier  Bilder siehe hier

Für ein Fully brauchst Du immer den Rohloff Kettenspanner, das bringt das Prinzip der Hinterbaufederung so mit sich  

Meine _Maschine_ funktioniert immer bestens, ob sie sauber, verschmutzt oder absolut versifft ist . Lediglich bei < 0°C ist der Rücktritt durch das dann höher viskosere Öl leicht beeinträchtig, aber das ist auch kein Problem, war mir nur neu.

Vorteile: Die Rohloff schaltet *immer* wie eine Nähmaschine, fährst z.B. durch eine tiefe Senke mit hohem Gang runter, dann unten kurz Druck vom Pedal und Du kannst soviele Gänge auf einen Schlag duchschalten, dass Du problemlos auf der anderen Seite wieder hochkommst.

Nachteil : Gewicht (mir egal  )

Ich würde nie wieder tauschen 

Gruß Guido



armor schrieb:


> hello votec-liebhaber.
> hab mir vor 4 wochen das vxcr bestellt und warte natürlich sehnsüchtigst auf die lieferung.
> gestern hab ich von m.rose ne e-mail bekommen, dass mein bike durch den hohen krankenstand etwas in verzug gekommen ist und nur falls alles gut geht, es nächste woche fertig wird. der service, besonders der von m.rose ist super, auch wenn ich die warterei fast nicht mehr abkann.
> was mich etwas gestört hat, ist dass votec keine 48er rahmen mehr im sortiment hat, da ich mit 178cm und 85er schrittlänge auf ne rahmenhöhe von 49cm komme, musste ich mir das 50er bestellen, was in der xc-ausführung dann trotz meiner langen arme ein riesen oberrohr von 615cm hat. bin echt mal gespannt, wie ich mich nach der ersten längeren tour mit dem bike fühle...
> ...


----------



## armor (21. April 2009)

> *AW: VOTEC - German Handmade Bikes*
> Hallo armor,
> 
> ich weiiss jetzt nicht wo Du das Problem siehst
> ...



Hallo Guido,

danke für dein ehrliches Feedback zur Rohloff. Ich sah hier auch kein Problem, nur meine Ferunde und Bekannten meinten wohl sie könnten mich verunsichern, was ich aber natürlich nicht zulies.
Geiles Bike hast du da.
Ich werd auch Fotos von meinem machen und dir diese dann mal zeigen, sobald es da ist und ich nach ausgiebiger Tour mal Zeit dafür finde.
Ich hab heute Nachricht von Michael Rose bekommen, dass ich gute Chancen habe, dass mein Bike bis Samstag bei mir ist. Morgen weiss ich es definitiv!
Endlcih! Und ne längere Tour ab Montag steht dann auch an. Ich hoffe es kommt auch rechtzeitig, ansonsten muss ich mir teuer eins mieten...

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Montana (22. April 2009)

Hallo Armin,

ich wünsche Dir, dass Dein bike möglichst bald ankommt und mache bitte ein paar Fotos für die Leute hier im Thread.

Noch was zur Rohloff:

VOTEC hat den passenden Fully - Hinterbau für die Nabe sonst würden sie diese nicht verbauen. Klar sieht ein Hardtail mit der Rohloff (ohne Kettenspanner) noch eine spur cooler aus  man kann eben nicht alles haben. Prüfe übrigens mal beizeiten Deine Kettenlänge, meine ist 2-3 Glieder zulang. Stört nicht groß, die Kette schlägt bei hohen Stufen halt auf die geschützte Strebe. Ich werde sie aber in den nächsten Tagen mal kürzen. 

Dás Hinterrad ist in paar Sekunden ausgebaut. Einfach die Schrauben von der _Schaltungsdose _lösen, Hinterrad ausbauen und danach bitte nicht mehr schalten. Später dann wieder HR einbauen und die Dose wieder befestigen. 

Gruß Guido




armor schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> danke für dein ehrliches Feedback zur Rohloff. Ich sah hier auch kein Problem, nur meine Ferunde und Bekannten meinten wohl sie könnten mich verunsichern, was ich aber natürlich nicht zulies.
> Geiles Bike hast du da.
> ...


----------



## armor (22. April 2009)

siehe unten, sorry...


----------



## armor (22. April 2009)

Hallo Guide,

danke für den Hinweis. Tipps um die Wartung kann ich immer gut gebrauchen...
Ich hab heute ne neue Nachricht bekommen von Votec:
Es wurde wohl vergessen die hinteren Zuganschläge für die Rohloff an den Rahmen zu schweissen...Dies ist wohl heute bei der Endmontage erst aufgefallen...das ist natürlich super bitter für mich, da das Bike nun Lieferverzug bekommt. Aber für Votec ists natürlich auch echt übel, da der Rahmen nun nur noch verschrottet werden kann.
Der neue Rahmen für mich ist wohl schon am neu zusammenschweissen und wird wohl morgen schon gepulvert...danach wird er sofort lackiert etc.
M.Rose war really not amused...und meinte so ca. 3 Tage Verzug wirds wohl geben.
Da ich am kommenden Montag gerne mit dem neuen xcr in den Bayrischen Wald gefahren wäre um es dort 3 Tage lang ausgiebig zu testen hat mir M.Rose angeboten die Zuganschläge anzukleben mir das Bike zuzustellen, Votec mir dann auf eigene Kosten das bike wieder abholen lässt, den neuen Rahmen montiert und gleich den Erstcheck durchführt um es mir dann wieder zuzusenden...
Andres Angebot war mir den neuen Rahmen in den Bayrischen Wald sozusagen hinterherzuschicken...so ca. 2 bis max. 3 Tage...
War mir alles zu aufwendig...ich leih mir nun en Scott beim Händler aus (hoffe er macht mich net arm!) und freu mich dann wenn ich nächsten Mittwoch heimkomme und mir meine Freundin mit dem Bike im Hintergrund die Türe öffnet...

Ich selbst hab die Führung über 20 Mitarbeiter und kann nur sagen: "Wenn das mein Angestellter wäre, dem würd ich mal aber so was von die Hammelbeine lang ziehen!"...der würd mir keinen Rahmen mehr verschrotten, soviel wäre sicher...

Und dennoch: der Service von M.Rose bleibt spitzenklasse...jeder andere Versender von Bikes hätte wohl gar nicht erst versucht mich zu erreichen bzw. falls doch hätte man wohl viel erzählt, aber so einen Fahler hätte glaube ich keiner zugegeben...

Hatte mir extra diese Woche neue Pedale (CrankBrothers EggBeater), Schuhe(Spezialized Trail 110) einen neuen Helm(Giro XEN`09) und den Garmin Edge305 per Express nach Hause bestellt um meines neue xcr entsprechend "edel" auszustatten und im Bayrischen Wald einzufahren...naja, dann eben nächste Woche auf der Heimstrecke auf der Schwäbischen Alb - micht halb so anspruchsvoll, aber man kann wohl eben nicht alles haben...

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Loehr (23. April 2009)

Hallo Armin,
mir ging es letztes Jahr ähnlich wie Dir. Wollte mein neues Votec auch mit in Urlaub nehmen, aber leider hat sich die Auslieferung auf Grund des Umzuges bei Votec um einiges verzögert. Anfangs habe ich mich schon geärgert, aber wie ich dann nach dem Urlaub mein Rad abgeholt habe, hatte ich nur noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht und mir ging es richtig gut. Das lange Warten hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Von daher locker bleiben. Der gute Herr Rose wirds schon richten. 
Gruß
Lorenz


----------



## marcossa (23. April 2009)

ist denn das v.sx schon eingetroffen?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. April 2009)

Was issn jetzt?
Gibt es die neuen Bikes oder nix als nette Bilder auf der Homepage.
Mein Mädel braucht dringend ein neues Bike.
Hätte gern ein bischen Abwechslung in meinem Rotwild Fuhrpark.
Aber wenn die nicht liefern können, wird es halt wieder ein Rotwild, was auch ok ist.
Aber diesmal ein C1

Wäre schön wenn einer was über die wahre Lieferzeiten der 2009er Modelle sagen könnte.
Habe nämlich keine Lust eins zu bestellen und dann ewig darauf zu warten.
Die Saison hat nämlich schon begonnen!!!


----------



## b00m (23. April 2009)

Naja also so 3-4 Wochen dauerts denke ich eigentlich immer bis das Bike dann fertig ist, kommt halt drauf an wie lange du warten kannst. Ich hatte mein V.FR damals über Weihnachten bestellt und es war trotzdem nach 4 Wochen da, also wenn alles glatt läuft passt es meistens. Aber wenn du dich wirklich für ein Votec interresierst, warum nicht einfach anrufen und dort dein Anliegen bezüglich Lieferzeit vortragen. Mit Votec kann man sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firstlight (24. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin zwar neu hier und dies ist mein erster Bericht, dennoch wollt ich gern meinen Senf zum Thema Votec dazutun.

Also ich hab mein altes Bike veräußert und habe lange überlegt von welchem Hersteller mein neues Bike kommen soll.
Mir war vor allem ein solides Grundgerüst und ein wenig Exclusivität wichtig.Es sollte diesmal kein reines All-Mountain werden, da mein letztes Rad ein Giant VT2 mir eine viel zu aufrechte Sitzposition bescherte.
Viel mehr sollte es ein Tourer werden der aber auch im Gelände genug Reserven bei kleinen netten Downhills hat.

Nach langem hin und her hab ich mir dann vor 3Wochen das V.MR 1.1 bestellt in Rahmengröße 50 (Natürlich in dem ultrageilen blau).Ich bin 182cm Groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 81-82cm.Ich habe bewusst die größere Geometrie gewählt weil ich lieber lange Touren fahre als knifflige Trails.
Der Rahmenrechner spuckte mir nen 48er aus, aber es gab nur 46 oder 50..also die nächst größere Nummer .
Der letzte Test in der BIKE viel dann auch sehr positiv aus, so das ich ein rundum gutes Gefühl habe.

Ich hatte nach der Bestellung angefragt, ob ich das Rad nicht eine Woche später im Sauerland abholen könnte, da ich das Rad gern mit in den Urlaub nehmen wollte, aber da wurde mir leider geantwortet das die Lieferzeiten zwischen 2-4 Wochen liegen würden. 

Also noch die Versandkosten überwiesen und weiter *händereibend* warten. 

Wenn man dann so vor dem Rechner sitzt und aufs Bike wartet, kamen dann doch die einen oder anderen Fragen auf, die man hätte eigentlich vor der Bestellung hätte abgeben können...egal shit happens und den M.Rose einfach mal anrufen.
Der war ja beim E-Mail verkehr schon sehr nett.
Ich wollte wissen ob man die 180er Oro Scheibe vorne gegen eine 200er tauschen könnte *Garantietechnisch*, da die Option 200er leider nicht angeboten wird.Bei meinen 100KG fühl ich mich da doch sicherer auf längeren Abfahrten. M.Rose sagte das das kein Problem ist, und gab mir direkt den Tipp die 180er einfach dann nach hinten zu setzen, so würde ich dann zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen.Guter Tipp so werd ich es auch umsetzten.
Zur Lieferung sagte er mit ganz viel Glück ende des Monats, spätestens Anfang nächsten Monats.

WIr haben zwischenzeitlich nochmal gemailt und ich muss sagen das der Support wirklich nett ist.

Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt wann das Rad kommt...ich hoffe und wünsche es mir nächste Woche, da ich da Schichttechnisch das Rad direkt voll auskosten könnte.

Wenn das Rad da ist kann ich gern hier berichten wie es mir gefällt usw.....

wenn Ihr wollt....

Viele Grüße
Firstlight


----------



## fs-rider (24. April 2009)

Falls das mit dem SX an mir gerichtet war...
Leider noch nicht 
Aber ich warte geduldig und hoffe einfach das es nächste Woche kommt.
Vorfreude ist ja angeblich die schönste Freude


----------



## junkyjerk (24. April 2009)

natürlich wollen wir...also immer her mit bildern und berichten


----------



## kupfermark (24. April 2009)

Dann kann man ja hier so langsam das VOTEC-Wartezimmer aufmachen!

Ich hab mir am Montag mal die Bikes im Shop angeschaut und mich von den Mitarbeitern beraten lassen. Die waren sehr freundlich und haben einen kompetenten Eindruck vermittelt. Entschieden habe ich mich dann für ein konfiguriertes weißblaues V.XM, was ich auch gleich bestellt habe. 

Zu Lieferzeiten konnten die mir noch nix konkretes sagen, so 4-6 Wochen. Ich hoff mal das verzögert sich nicht allzu sehr.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. April 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Dann kann man ja hier so langsam das VOTEC-Wartezimmer aufmachen!
> 
> Ich hab mir am Montag mal die Bikes im Shop angeschaut und mich von den Mitarbeitern beraten lassen. Die waren sehr freundlich und haben einen kompetenten Eindruck vermittelt. Entschieden habe ich mich dann für ein konfiguriertes weißblaues V.XM, was ich auch gleich bestellt habe.
> 
> Zu Lieferzeiten konnten die mir noch nix konkretes sagen, so 4-6 Wochen. Ich hoff mal das verzögert sich nicht allzu sehr.



Finde die neuen Bikes wirklich gut und haben ein V.XM in die nähere Wahl genommen.

Nur genau darauf habe ich keinen Bock.
Wenn es jetzt schon heisst, so 4-6 Wochen und dann sorry dauert noch ein wenig länger....
Kenne die Story zu genüge.........
Würde gerne wissen, wer hat den jetzt schon ein 2009er bike bekommen und wie lange hat es gedauert? Will mich einfach nicht nur auf die nette Telefonauskunft verlassen.


----------



## b00m (24. April 2009)

Das ist immer unterschiedlich wieviel Aufträge die grade daham, logisch oder? Deswegen, wie oben schon mal von mir geschrieben, in deinem Speziellen Fall einfach anrufen und denen Sagen bis wann du das Ding unbedingt bräuchtest, wenn das dann für die zu realisieren ist werden sie das schon tun. Die wollen ja schließlich verkaufen oder? Wenn sie jedoch gleich sagen das es gerade zu viele Bestellungen gibt und sie deinen Wunschtermin nicht bedienen können einfach nicht bestellen. 

Gruß


----------



## Slash_93 (24. April 2009)

Wenn man auf ein schönes Bike nicht doch nochmal ein oder zwei Wochen länger warten kann, dann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## marcossa (24. April 2009)

was haltet ihr denn vom xm180 im enduro aka v.sx ... ist ja laut dt swiss eher nen "cross country" dämpfer?


----------



## don-rock (24. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Finde die neuen Bikes wirklich gut und haben ein V.XM in die nähere Wahl genommen.
> 
> Nur genau darauf habe ich keinen Bock.
> Wenn es jetzt schon heisst, so 4-6 Wochen und dann sorry dauert noch ein wenig länger....
> ...



hallo alex_RCC03,

das V.XM ist wirklich sehr fein.
bei meinen beiden bestellungen haben die angaben zu den lieferzeiten jedesmal genau gepasst. da wurde auch nichts schöngeredet im vorfeld.
bei dem V.XC beispielsweise, bei dem ich weder canti-sockel noch flaschenhalter bohrungen haben wollte, wurde mir gleich gesagt, dass es nur deswegen 3-4 wochen länger dauert. 
hat letztlich dann auch genau gestimmt.

votec baut nur die gängigsten rahmen vor, auf halde sozusagen.
da die neue serie noch recht jung ist, wissen die wahrscheinlich noch nicht welche die beliebtesten sein werden.
wenn ich mich recht erinnere, (bin diesbzgl. kein spezi) dann brauchen frisch gefertigte rahmen schon alleine wegen der material-aushärtung eine gewisse zeit bis diese verwendbar sind.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=235907&highlight=aush%E4rten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (24. April 2009)

marcossa schrieb:


> was haltet ihr denn vom xm180 im enduro aka v.sx ... ist ja laut dt swiss eher nen "cross country" dämpfer?



den wollte ich ursprünglich auch in meinem V.SX haben.
Allerdings hat man mir seitens votec davon abgeraten.
nicht weil der magura schlecht ist, sondern weil er vom charakter her im 08er SX überhaupt nicht gepasst hat - die haben das wohl mal ausprobiert.
schau mal auf der magura page nach, die sprechen als empfehlung nur ganz wenige bike aus.
http://www.magura.com/de/produkte/federbeine-2009/prod/mx-federbein.html

ob das beim neuen V.SX möglich bzw. sinnvoll ist? keine ahnung.
votec kann dir da bestimmt ´ne qualifizierte auskunft geben.

habe mich dann für den DT ex200 entschieden und bin echt froh darüber  top-teil!


oder meinst du den XM von DT ???
hab mich voll verlesen


----------



## marcossa (24. April 2009)

ahso sorry, ich meinte den xm von dt swiss 

tendier aber auch eher zum ex200, beim aufpreis dürfte der ja dem rp von fox ähnlich sein. da er aktuell nicht mehr in der konfig ist hab ich mal ne mail geschrieben, aber noch keine antwort.

würd das bike gern frei von füchsen lassen


----------



## ikky (24. April 2009)

Hallo an alle,

hab mir vor 5 Wochen ein V.XM 1.2 bestellt. Ich wohne in Stuttgart und kann es in 12 Stunden ( endlich das warten hat ein Ende) 
beim Shop abholen
So bald ich kann werde ich mal ein paar Fotos machen und hier ins Forum stellen.


----------



## armor (25. April 2009)

> Nach langem hin und her hab ich mir dann vor 3Wochen das V.MR 1.1 bestellt in RahmengrÃ¶Ãe 50 (NatÃ¼rlich in dem ultrageilen blau).Ich bin 182cm GroÃ und habe eine SchrittlÃ¤nge von 81-82cm.Ich habe bewusst die grÃ¶Ãere Geometrie gewÃ¤hlt weil ich lieber lange Touren fahre als knifflige Trails.
> Der Rahmenrechner spuckte mir nen 48er aus, aber es gab nur 46 oder 50..also die nÃ¤chst grÃ¶Ãere Nummer
> 
> 
> ...


@firstflight:
mir gings beim bestellen Ã¤hnlich. ist nun heute auf den tag genau 5 wochen her. ist allerdings ne konfigurierte anfertigung mit rohloff. von daher war die aussage schon 4 wochen lieferzeit. das hÃ¤tte auch geklappt, wenn nicht so ein dÃ¶sel vergessen hÃ¤tte die hinteren zuganschlÃ¤ge anzuschweisen...ist eben wegen der rohloff ein besonderer anbau der zuganschlÃ¤ge...
ich bin 178cm groÃ und habe genau 85,5cm schrittlÃ¤nge. auch ich hÃ¤tte von daher einen 48er/49er rahmen gebraucht. bin auch eher tourenfahrer und hab mich daher fÃ¼r den 50er entschiedern. die dt-swiss xcm 100 gabel dran und die marta bremsen...allerdings wÃ¤hlte ich das 08er modell...gefÃ¤llt mir einfach besser-ist aber geschmackssache...beim xcr ists auch bis aufs design der gleiche rahmen. 
ich fahr am montag auf ne lÃ¤ngere tour von 3 tagen und hÃ¤tte das bike natÃ¼rlich gerne mitgenommen-votec setzte alles in bewegung-hÃ¤tte ja auch fast geklappt 
jetzt hab ich mir so en schrottiges `07er scott ausgeliehen...ich wollt einfach nicht mein xcr fahren ohne dass es in der top-qualitÃ¤t von votec bei mir steht...ansonsten hÃ¤tt ich das ja machen kÃ¶nnen, da mir votec die zuganschlÃ¤ge angeklebt hÃ¤tte, mir das bike gestern zugeschickt und ich nach der tour hÃ¤tte abholen lassen um den neuen, kompletten, rahmen anzubauen...aber ne, ich warte lieber noch eine weitere woche. der rahmen mÃ¼sste heute in die lackierung. also denke ich am donnerstag, also vor dem feiertag steht das teil bei mir.

ich kann jedem nur raten sich ein votec zu holen. hab 2 freunde, die sich ein canyon bestellt haben. vor 5 wochen. und die haben noch keine einzige auskunft bekommen wie der stand ist. 20min warteschleifen am tel., bis dann gesagt wird wir kÃ¶nnen nichts genaues sagen...und das bei einem bestellwert pro bike bei 3,6kâ¬...das wÃ¼rd mich zum stonieren treiben, soviel steht fest.

der service von votec ist einfach top...sozusagen unschlagbar. un das gehÃ¶rt fÃ¼r mich gleich nach dem "handmade in germany" und der topqualitÃ¤t zum absolut wichtigsten kriterium...

so long...


----------



## Firstlight (26. April 2009)

@Ikky ist das Rad da?
erzähl mal.....wie fährt es sich? Verarbeitung?

Vielleicht nen Foto...ich denke das macht allen hier das warten leichter *grins*

Man ich hätt das Rad so gern nächste Woche...So könnte ich es am langen Weekend schön ausfahren.

gruß First


----------



## don-rock (26. April 2009)

ikky schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> hab mir vor 5 Wochen ein V.XM 1.2 bestellt. Ich wohne in Stuttgart und kann es in 12 Stunden ( endlich das warten hat ein Ende)
> beim Shop abholen
> So bald ich kann werde ich mal ein paar Fotos machen und hier ins Forum stellen.




hi ikky,

wir singen:..."wir wollen bilder sehn wir wollen bilder sehn, wir woll´n wir woll´n, wir wollen bilder sehn..."

find ein diesem fred sind überhaupt ziemlich wenige bilder, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (26. April 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> hi ikky,
> 
> wir singen:..."wir wollen bilder sehn wir wollen bilder sehn, wir woll´n wir woll´n, wir wollen bilder sehn..."
> 
> find ein diesem fred sind überhaupt ziemlich wenige bilder, oder täusche ich mich?


Genau.....
Ich will auch mein zukünftiges Bike hier sehen. Hab vor einer Woche bestellt und muß noch rund 3-4 Wochen warten.
Dann kann man ja im Herstellerbereich mal einen VotecBereich aufmachen.


----------



## ikky (26. April 2009)

Also ich hab gestern das Bike im Shop abgeholt und bin anschließend sofort eine Tour gefahren. Das Bike ist für mich der absolute Hammer. Ich muss allerdings sagen,
das mein altes Mountainbike aber auch schon 10 Jahre alt ist. Allein der Unterschied zwischen den Bremsen und der Federung ist schon ein Quantensprung.
Mit dem V.XM bin ich gestern einen Weg gefahren, da wäre ich mit meinem alten Bike nach 10 Metern gestürzt
Aber genug von der Laberei erstmal.

Fotos gibts in meinem Album


----------



## Firstlight (27. April 2009)

*WOW* ist das geil *Händereib* ich denke Du wirst noch viele schöne Stunden im Sattel verbringen.........Ich bin fest überzeugt davon, das alle aus dem VOTECWARTEZIMMER viele Stunden voller Freude im Sattel verbringen werden.

Bei mir läuft die 4te Woche an wer weiß ob´s nicht die Tage vor der Tür steht. 

Gruß First


----------



## dkc-live (27. April 2009)

ja doch sehr schick


----------



## gabs (27. April 2009)

saugut!   kannst du schon was zur gabel sagen?


----------



## pixelquantec (27. April 2009)

Sehr geil, auch wenn Rot nicht so meine Farbe ist. Gibts noch einen Carbonspritzschutz für den Dämpfer wie beim Cube Sting? Denk mal das der sonst bei Schlammschlachten etwas leiden wird.


----------



## ikky (27. April 2009)

@gabs

Die Gabel arbeitet meiner Meinung nach sehr gut, aber wie gesagt mein altes MTB ist ja viel älter und daher bin ich jetzt nicht so der Spezialist, der dir sagen kann ob sie besser oder schlechter als eine Fox oder Sonstiges ist.
Sie gibt jedenfalls schön viel Federweg frei und ich bin froh, dass ich doch ein Bike mit 140mm geholt habe.
Was allerdings etwas nervt ist der Hebel für die Absenkung; der ist doch recht schwer gängig.
Hab die Absenkung gestern ein paar mal betätigt und heute tut mir der Daumen etwas weh, weil ich den so stark abspreizen musste 

@pixelquantec

wegen des Spritzschutzes muss ich noch mal sehen. Weißt du wo es sowas gibt?


Zum Shop wollte ich noch sagen, dass die da echt sehr nett waren und mich gut beraten haben. Ich hab auch mal, weil ich so ungeduldig war eine Mail an Votec geschrieben wann das Bike kommt. Die haben mir am nächsten Tag geantwortet das es am evtl. Samstag oder am Anfang der darauffolgenden Woche kommt. Es kam dann echt schon am Samstag! Das fand ich echt toll, nachdem ich gehört habe was bei Canyon und Cube so los ist.
Von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung hats 5 Wochen gedauert. 4-6 Wochen hatte man als Lieferzeit genannt.

PS: wer sich für das grüne V.XM interessiert sollte mal im Shop vorbeischauen, sieht in Natura viel besser aus als auf der Website.


----------



## Groudon (27. April 2009)

hat denn jemand schon as V.CS life gesehen und gefahren??? mich interessiert der Magura-Dämpfer wie der so is ... weeß nur ne ob 100mm reichen xD


----------



## pixelquantec (27. April 2009)

ikky schrieb:


> @pixelquantec
> 
> wegen des Spritzschutzes muss ich noch mal sehen. Weißt du wo es sowas gibt?


 
Nee, aber bei Conrad gibt es Carbon als Plattenware ( glaub so 30 x 30 cm ) in verschiedenen Dicken. Das ist thermisch verformbar ( mit Fön oder ähnlichem ). Ich bin noch am suchen, was man da am besten nehmen könnte. Aber da bei mir der "Voteccountdown" noch läuft, habe ich noch Zeit zum suchen. Es sollte auf jeden Fall keine Geräusche von sich geben. Ich hasse es, wenn am Rad irgendwas klappert, quietsch, knarzt, vibriert...........
Vielleicht hat Votec sogar sowas im Petto?


----------



## gabs (27. April 2009)

wie wärs mit so einem "sack" für dem dämpfer?    ich weiß dass sowas nicht sehr gut ausschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (27. April 2009)

sehr schönes bike, interessiere mich auch für das v.xm. 
was fährst du denn damit, auch mal lange touren? 
wäre super wenn du nen bericht in nächster zeit posten könntest, wie sich das bike so im uphill und downhill/ trail verhält. 

gruß


----------



## pixelquantec (27. April 2009)

gabs schrieb:


> wie wärs mit so einem "sack" für dem dämpfer? ich weiß dass sowas nicht sehr gut ausschaut


 
Warum eigentlich nicht? Ist sowas mit einem Handgriff abnehmbar? Dann könnte man den doch bei miesen Wetter überziehen und bei schönen Wetter machen wir es ohne.


----------



## marcossa (27. April 2009)

öhm ist das sattelrohr nach unten offen?

wenn ja könnt man ja nen SKS shockboar entfremden. da liegen ja so klemmen / dübel bei - welche ansich in die gabelkrone passen.

somit dübel rein, shockboard ablängen, anklippen und fertig 

schick is anders  ok

btw. gibts da nich evt was von fusion?

von specialized gibts auch nen fertigen schutz, kein plan ob der irgendwie passt.


----------



## gabs (27. April 2009)

es ginge auch, wenn man ein stück vom schlauch mit kabelbinder fest macht dass er von hinten geschützt ist

ganz geschlossen wäre es, wenn man frisch einen schlauch (noch in rohrform)  über den dämpfer zieht

edit: die 1. variante: http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/19505/p2.jpg  (nicht ganz leicht zu entschlüsseln)


----------



## Montana (28. April 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> hat denn jemand schon as V.CS life gesehen und gefahren??? mich interessiert der Magura-Dämpfer wie der so is ... weeß nur ne ob 100mm reichen xD



Kurzer V.XR Fahrbericht aus dem Spätherbst 2008 nach 3 nightrides durch feuchtes sogar sehr feuchtes  leicht hügeliges Gebiet 

Meine Bedingungen : 1,78 cm / 68 kg 

*nightride 1*

MX200 Dämpfer auf 6 bar ... sehr schwammige Fahrweise ... Probleme im uphill durch starkes Wippen -  dazu hatte ich das Gefühl steilere Anstiege nicht fahren zu können ... 

*nightride 2*

MX200 Dämpfer auf 7,5 bar ... deutlich bessere Fahrweise ... weniger Probleme im uphill duch starkes Wippen 

*nightride 3*

MX200 Dämpfer auf 8,5 bar ... kaum Probleme durch Wippen ... diesmal ging es regelrecht durch Sümpfe
*
Mittlerweile* habe ich vergessen, dass ich überhaupt einen Dämpfer besitze ,  dieser ist ein absolutes Sorglosteil, muss weder besonders gereinigt noch gewartet werden und funktioniert nach mittlerweile ca. 1000 km Gelände _(überwiegend Matsch )_ problemlos, sehr zu empfehlen das Teil


----------



## dkc-live (28. April 2009)

gabs schrieb:


> es ginge auch, wenn man ein stück vom schlauch mit kabelbinder fest macht dass er von hinten geschützt ist
> 
> ganz geschlossen wäre es, wenn man frisch einen schlauch (noch in rohrform)  über den dämpfer zieht
> 
> edit: die 1. variante: http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/19505/p2.jpg  (nicht ganz leicht zu entschlüsseln)



machste mehr kaputt als das hilft.

sobald dreck drunter kommt ist es wie schleifpapier


----------



## Groudon (28. April 2009)

heißt das, dass man den Dämpfer auch in den anderen Votec-Rädern bestelln kann? Und hast du vlt einen Vergleich zu nem FoxRP23 Dämpfer wie sensibel sich da der Magura im Vergleich fährt?


----------



## don-rock (28. April 2009)

ikky schrieb:


> Also ich hab gestern das Bike im Shop abgeholt und bin anschließend sofort eine Tour gefahren. Das Bike ist für mich der absolute Hammer. Ich muss allerdings sagen,
> das mein altes Mountainbike aber auch schon 10 Jahre alt ist. Allein der Unterschied zwischen den Bremsen und der Federung ist schon ein Quantensprung.
> Mit dem V.XM bin ich gestern einen Weg gefahren, da wäre ich mit meinem alten Bike nach 10 Metern gestürzt
> Aber genug von der Laberei erstmal.
> ...




sehr schönes teil ikky! damit wirst du viel spaß haben!

@alle
freut mich, dass so viele neue votec fahrer dazugekommen sind.
das alle sehr zufrieden sind, spricht für sich!

nachdem ich nun meine beiden bikes ein paar monate gefahren bin, habe ich kürzlich eine mail an votec geschrieben. 
inhaltlich ging es um pro und contra. 
ok, es war nicht wirklich ein contra dabei. 

aber die votec leute haben sich sehr gefreut über das feedback und darauf hingewiesen, dass sie leider viel zu selten feedback nach dem kauf erhalten. 

denn nur so können sie ja beurteilen, was verbesserungswürdig bzw. nicht mehr verbesserungswürdig ist.

daher: schreibt den jungs nach einiger zeit mal ein feedback!

denn es wäre ja schön, wenn bspw. auf ´nen spritzschutz für den dämpfer VOTEC steht - und nicht fusion oder sowas

übrigens: 
auch monate nach meinem kauf werden anfragen von mir noch schnell, informativ, hilfreich und geduldig beantwortet.
die haben es auf jeden fall verstanden, mein kompliment.


----------



## armor (29. April 2009)

ich warte noch immer auf mein xcr...

heute hies es in der mail von m.rose:
wir mussten den rahmen bei einem unserer Schweißer in Pforzheim fertigen lassen und warten noch auf die Lieferung. Müsste heute kommen, dann wird der Rahmen sofort montiert. Wenn er heute noch ankommt, wird morgen ausgeliefert...
???
Pforzheim? Seit wann denn das? Pulvert und lackiert der auch? 
Ist die Qualität der Schweißnaht auch die von Votec gewohnte?
Bin mal auf die Antwort von M.Rose morgen gespannt.

warten, warten und nochmals warten...ich werd in Anbetracht der Umstände immer ungeduldiger...

ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden. Am Samstag sind 6 Wochen seit der Bestellung rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (29. April 2009)

Ich hab gehört, dass Votec sehr viele Bestellungen hat. Mehr als erwartet, aber kein Lieferengpass in Sicht ist. Lediglich wird die Lieferzeit etwas überschritten. Daraufhin habe ich bestellt. ich wollte erst ein Rad eines anderen Herstellers. Nur die haben richtig Probleme und liefern fast garnichts aus.
Aber wenn ich höre, daß inzwischen einige Hersteller massive Probleme haben, dann hoffe ich doch, dass meins evtl mit 1 oder 2 Wochen Verspätung kommt. Die meisten Hersteller hatten wegen der komischen Finanzkrise mit einem deutlichem Rückgang der Kauflaune gerechnet. ( Haben ihnen sicher "Experten" vorgerechnet ) Leider ist genau das Gegenteil eingetreten. Warum weiß keiner. Jedenfalls ist eine Erweiterung der Produktion in unser schönen globalisierten Welt nicht so einfach, da die meisten Komponenten ja aus Asien kommen und dann noch auf dem Seeweg hierher kommen müssen. Das dauert...........Ich hoffe Votec hat genug auf Lager.


----------



## don-rock (29. April 2009)

armor schrieb:


> ich warte noch immer auf mein xcr...
> 
> heute hies es in der mail von m.rose:
> wir mussten den rahmen bei einem unserer Schweißer in Pforzheim fertigen lassen und warten noch auf die Lieferung. Müsste heute kommen, dann wird der Rahmen sofort montiert. Wenn er heute noch ankommt, wird morgen ausgeliefert...
> ...



Hi Armor,

der schweisser aus pforzheim hat auch meinen XC rahmen geschweisst - top!
ist ein schweisser, der bereits damals (bevor heydenbike votec übernahm) für votec die XC bikes geschweisst hat. 
er hatte keine lust umzuziehen und daher schickt er die rahmen nach fertigstellung halt immer ins sauerland. home-office sozusagen.


----------



## kupfermark (29. April 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Gibts noch einen Carbonspritzschutz für den Dämpfer wie beim Cube Sting? Denk mal das der sonst bei Schlammschlachten etwas leiden wird.



Danach hab ich im Votec-Shop auch gefragt, so ein Fender kommt noch.

Der wird dann am Hinterbau hinter der Wippe an den beiden Löchern angebracht, dafür sind die da.

Ab wann der lieferbar sein wird, konnte er mir allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## armor (30. April 2009)

> Hi Armor,
> 
> der schweisser aus pforzheim hat auch meinen XC rahmen geschweisst - top!
> ist ein schweisser, der bereits damals (bevor heydenbike votec übernahm) für votec die XC bikes geschweisst hat.
> er hatte keine lust umzuziehen und daher schickt er die rahmen nach fertigstellung halt immer ins sauerland. home-office sozusagen.


Heho, don-rock,

danke für die Info. Die hat mir m.Rose heute auch geschrieben:
Herr Nagel der Firma Nagel Schweißtechnik ist ein Votec- "Urgestein", und hat bereits für Votec in Bretten geschweißt. Er ist der einzige Mitarbeiter, der bei der Übernahme der Firma 2005 "mitgenommen" wurde. Er schweißt noch regelmäßig für uns, und liefert die besten Resultate. Er hatte noch vorbereitete Rohre und Frästeile vorrätig, daher ist die Abwicklung über ihn in diesem Fall zügiger. Gepulvert werden die Rahmen hier bei uns.
Sie nerven nicht, ich kann Ihre Situation bestens nachvollziehen. Wir alle hier sind Bike-süchtig, und würden genauso wie Sie auf heißen Kohlen sitzen. 
Trotzdem schöne Feiertage.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

ihr Votec Team

-----------------------------------------------------------
Ich war nur verunsichert, als es letzte Woche nach dem fauxpas mit den Zuganschlägen (versemmelter Rahmen) hieß, der neue Rahmen sei schon beim Schweissen und wird in 3 Tagen fertig sein...und nun hiess es dann eben nach 7Tagen, man warte auf die Lieferung des Schweißers aus Pforzheim...
jetzt wird noch gehärtet, gepulvert, lackiert und montiert...ich glaub ich muss noch ne Ewigkeit warten...

hoffe ja, dass es nächste Woche wenigstens da ist...dann sind 7Wochen rum...


----------



## Firstlight (1. Mai 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## dkc-live (1. Mai 2009)

bla bla bla ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. Mai 2009)

Das ist mir hier alles zu unsicher.
Es wird wohl doch wieder ein Rotwild.
Ein C1 steht fertig aufgebaut beim Händler und wird am Samstag abgeholt.
Die neuen Votec sehen echt nett aus, aber mein Mädel will jetzt Biken.
Sorry Gemeinde, vielleicht das nächste Mal


----------



## kupfermark (1. Mai 2009)

Na wenn Lieferzeiten von 4-6 Wochen angeben werden, sollte man auch in der Lage sein, 6 Wochen warten zu können. 

Wenn ich mir schon mal ein neues Bike gönne, möchte ich auch keine Kompromisse eingehen und für mich kam in Sachen Preis/Leistung und Optik keine Alternative in Frage. Dafür warte ich gerne.


----------



## svs (1. Mai 2009)

Nach langen Überlegungen darf ich mich hoffentlich in 4-6 Wochen auch Besitzer eines Votecs (V.FR) nennen ;-)


----------



## armor (1. Mai 2009)

sehe ich auch so. nur kann warten sowas von hässlich sein...allerdings ist die freude wenns dann endlich kommt umso größer!
nur wegen einer etwas längeren wartezeit würde ich mir kein anderes bike holen und kompromisse eingehen...votec, what else!


----------



## don-rock (4. Mai 2009)

XnS schrieb:


> Nach langen Überlegungen darf ich mich hoffentlich in 4-6 Wochen auch Besitzer eines Votecs (V.FR) nennen ;-)



gute entscheidung 
welches wird es denn, bzw. welche zutaten?


----------



## svs (4. Mai 2009)

Das V.FR1.1 mit DHX5 und Deetracks Laufrädern.
Für das erste FR/DH Bike sollte es genügen.


----------



## Cenorider (4. Mai 2009)

Am Donnerstag ist es jetzt 3 Wochen her das ich mein Votec bestellt hab.....VERDAMMT FREU ICH MICH AUF DAS BIKE!!!!! Kanns kauf noch abwarten damit den Wald unsicher zu machen....

Hoffentlich bleibt es bei 4 Wochen Lieferzeit....


----------



## Bloodhound5 (4. Mai 2009)

anscheinend ist das V.SX in der neuen Freeride mit 10/10 Punkten bewertet und bekamm das Prädikat "Freeride-Tipp", d.h. Testsieger. kann das jemand bestätigen?, hab die Ausgabe selbst noch nicht 

Wäre ja Klasse


----------



## cipo (4. Mai 2009)

Meine 10 Jahre alte Votec-Erfahrungen sind leider nicht die Besten. Trotzdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, exakt dieses Hardtail-Bike *Votec V.XC* (2009er Modell) zu fahren. 
Wer hat bereits Erfahrungen mit dem Bike? Wie lange ist die Lieferzeit? Danke sehr.


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Cipo,
ich fahre mein XC seit einem halben Jahr oder seit fast 6tsd Kilometern. Leckeres Teilchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (5. Mai 2009)

nimm aber keinen mavic lrs


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (5. Mai 2009)

So jetzt habe ich mehr Zeit:

Acht Wochen Lieferzeit mit einigen kleinen Sonderwünschen fand ich in Ordnung. Rahmen sehr gut verarbeitet, Montage von Bremse und Steuersatz eher schwach. Erst nach meheren Anläufen gabe es eine dünne Stellungnahme von VOTEC dazu.
Komplett XTR, Laufradsatz DT X1800, reicht mir und meinem Geldbeutel völlig aus. Gabel1: Magura Durin, absolute Katastrophe!!!, Gabel 2: Rock Shox Reba, viel bessere Performance.

Für mich die wichtigsten Vorteile: Rahmen in Deutschland hergestellt, gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis und Carbon kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## svs (5. Mai 2009)

Gibt's eigentlich eine Bestätigung bei Geldeingang und Versand des Bikes?


----------



## Bloodhound5 (5. Mai 2009)

hab eigentlich nen ganz guten Eindruck von der Durin, sie braucht halt einiges an Einfahrzeit. 
Was war mit Bremse und Steuersatz bei dir?
Eine bestätigung hab ich damals direkt nach dem Bestellen bekommen, und dann eben bescheid gekriegt als das Rad fertig war.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und interessiere mich auch für das 2009er Votec V.XC jedoch mit Magura Menja, Magura Louise BAT und voll-SLX. Hat jemand von euch schon mit dem 2009er Erfahrungen gemacht? Wäre echt nett, wenn ihr Bilder und Infos hättet. Und ist diese Entscheidung richtig?

Gruß Karl


----------



## don-rock (5. Mai 2009)

cipo schrieb:


> Meine 10 Jahre alte Votec-Erfahrungen sind leider nicht die Besten. Trotzdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, exakt dieses Hardtail-Bike *Votec V.XC* (2009er Modell) zu fahren.
> Wer hat bereits Erfahrungen mit dem Bike? Wie lange ist die Lieferzeit? Danke sehr.





> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin neu hier im Forum und interessiere mich auch für das 2009er Votec V.XC jedoch mit Magura Menja, Magura Louise BAT und voll-SLX. Hat jemand von euch schon mit dem 2009er Erfahrungen gemacht? Wäre echt nett, wenn ihr Bilder und Infos hättet. Und ist diese Entscheidung richtig?




hallo cipo, hallo karl,


ich fahre seit ca. 3 monaten das 08er XC.
wieviele KM weiss ich nicht, schon einige.

soweit ich weiss, ist an diesem modell für 09 keine änderung vorgenommen worden. 
glaube, es handelt sich bei dem XC sogar noch um eine konstruktion aus ur-votec zeiten. ein klassiker sozusagen.

ich habe an komponenten folgendes gewählt:
gabel: magura menja
laufräder: DT X1800
bremsen: magura louise
cockpit: VRO
schaltung: X9
kurbel: truvativ firex

für meine körpergröße habe ich die kleinere version für den rahmen gewählt. 
denn wie die meisten votec´s, (meiner meinung nach), so baut auch das XC vorne etwas hoch auf.

ich bin von dem bike vollkommen positiv beeindruckt, weil es hardtail feeling pur vermittelt. geometrisch passt es (mir) wie maßgeschneidert.
sowohl für sportliche, als auch für tourenorientierte ambitionen perfekt.

obwohl es ziemlich leicht ist, ca. 11,2 KG für vergleichsweise so "wenig" geld, habe ich nicht das gefühl, dass es in irgendeiner weise instabil ist.

die louise bremsen machen einen tollen job, ohne das etwas rumquietscht. 
ich habe nicht die BAT, wo man den druckpunkt einstellen kann. 
bis dato ist dieser aber auch absolut ok.
ganz selten, bei vollgas , schleifen die scheiben schonmal ein wenig.
flexen ist jedoch bei solch leichten laufrädern absolut normal.

die X9 schaltung, meine erste SRAM schaltung in diesem leben, hat mich ebenso megamäßig überzeugt. 
präzise, knackig und ohne fehlverhalten.
bei probefahrten mit anderen bike empfand ich die lauten schaltgeräusche immer als merkwürdig.
jetzt, viele KM später, sehe ich das so: man bekommt bei der X9 halt eine exakte rückmeldung, dass der gewünschte schaltvorgang auch ausgeführt wurde.
das kann ich von meiner XT schaltung (an meinem SX) nicht behaupten.
leider. ansonsten ist die XT aber schon sehr gut.

was mich bei den komponenten jedoch wirklich positiv von den socken gehauen hat, ist die performance der magura menja gabel. 
ich habe wirklich viele bikes mit vielen verschiedenen gabeln - teilweise tagelang - probe gefahren. 
aber diese gabel übertrifft absolut meine vorstellung.
sie vermittelt einen sehr stabilen und steifen eindruck, obwohl sie mit ca.1695 gramm eher leicht ist. zum lockout möchte ich nur sagen, dass er funktioniert
ich fange jetzt hier nicht mit "progressiv.... linear..." etc. gequatsche an, sondern sage einfach mal pragmatisch: diese gabel federt wenn sie es soll und zwar so weit wie sie es soll. 
egal in welcher situation.

die verstellmöglichkeiten des VRO finde ich genial. 
bin nur nicht sicher, ob votec es in 09 noch anbietet. 
falls nicht, dann ist es meiner meinung nach sehr schade.

mein gesamteindruck ist, dass die komponenten sehr gut mit dem bike harmonieren. 
meine damit, dass es sehr ausgewogen und stimmig ist und in allen fahrstilen, die man mit einem hardtail so fahren kann, ein gutes fahrgefühl vermittelt. mir zumindest 

der kürzlich in einem magazin erschienen test ist zwar mit sehr gut bewertet worden, jedoch hat mich das fazit des testers schmunzeln lassen.
"...solange ich damit kein rennen gewinnen muss...".
blödsinn, wer will denn ernsthaft mit einem bike in dieser preisklasse rennen gewinnen 
da sind eher die 7,8 bis 8 KG teile für 7-8000 euro gefragt.
dann schreiben die noch "gabel relativ schwer". 
auf dem foto ist eine magura, im text wird die magura erwähnt, aufgelistet ist allerdings eine RS reba 
die gabel kommt im test nicht gut weg, ich habe da eher das gegenteil erfahren. vielleicht hat der tester ja seine dämpfer/gabelpumpe vergessen. die menja gilt nicht nur bei mir als echter geheimtipp.

was ich noch erwähnen möchte:
als das bike geliefert wurde, mussten beide laufräder eingesetzt und der lenker im vorbau festgeschraubt werden.
fertig.
dann wollte ich schnell mal ´ne halbe stunde fahren, um das fine-tuning zu machen. bremsen, gabel, schaltung etc.
nach ca. 5 stunden war ich dann wieder zurück.
bis heute absolut kein fine-tuning notwendig - das bike war/ist in einem perfekten set-up geliefert worden. 
das mag zufall sein, oder vielleicht auch eine perfekte vormontage, ich weiss es nicht.

falls das jemand als lobhudelei wertet, muss ich abwinken.
ich arbeite nicht für votec, bin zwar fan aber trotzdem objektiv.
wenn ich etwas negatives erlebt hätte, ich würde es hier schreiben.
aber ich bin mit beiden bikes total zufrieden und daher sage ich: votec,  immer wieder gerne.

die lieferzeiten hängen von vielen dingen ab, sollte man daher anfragen.
zumindest sind die angaben die man dann bekommt ziemlich verlässlich.


----------



## b00m (6. Mai 2009)

Also bei mir war der Kauf-Vorgang damals auch relativ locker.

War dazu 2 mal im Stuttgarter-Shop. Wurde da erst gut beraten ob V.SX oder V.FR, habe mich dann nach einer Probefahrt fürs V.FR entschieden da ich definitiv hauptsächlich Gravity lastig biken wollte, zu dem war ich damals noch einige KGs schwerer, da sprach mich die bullige Erscheinung des V.FR gleich doppelt an. 

Nach der Bestellung im Shop hab ich schon am nächsten oder Übernächsten Tag eine Bestätigungs-Email bekommen und das obwohls in der Woche vor Weihnachten war. Geld hab ich noch vor den Feiertagen überwiesen. Da ich etwas "ungeduldig" war und mehrmals nachgehakt habe war mein V.Fr inklusive der Feiertage nach ca. 4 Wochen im Shop unten bereit.

MFG


----------



## b00m (6. Mai 2009)

Da es hier noch keiner Geschrieben hat:

V.SX lässt im aktuellen Enduro-Test der Freeride alles hinter sich bis auf das Trek Remedy, beide Zusammen 10/10 ... egal was die Masse von den Testberichten der Einschlägigen Zeitschriften hält ... gute Leistung Votec!

Sieht zu dem auch einfach Sahne aus, gewohnte deutsche Edel-Optik eben.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo don-rock,
vielen Dank für die schnelle und ausführliche Nachricht.
War bei deinem V.XC bereits eine Magura-Federgabelpumpe beigelegt?
Und welche Rahmenhöhe würdest du mir bei einer Körpergröße von ca.1,75m empfehlen?
Und wenn etwas an deinem Fahrrad gemacht werden muss, z.B. die Tretlager fetten/wechseln, schickst du es dann zu Votec zurück oder lasst du das vielleicht auch deinen Händler vor Ort machen?

Gruß Karl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (6. Mai 2009)

hello karl,

die rahmengeometrie, sprich die hÃ¶he berechnet sich aus der schrittlÃ¤nge. allerdings ist eigentlich mindestens genauso wichtig, dass das oberrohr nicht zu kurz, bzw. zu lang fÃ¼r dich ist.
hier mal ein link zur berechnung deiner perfekten rahmengeometrie:
http://www.1abiker.ch/user_files/downloads/die optimale bike-geometrie.pdf

ich z.b.: hab 85cm schrittlÃ¤nge bei 178cm kÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe und 67cm armlÃ¤nge, hier ergab sich beim xcr bei mir eine rahmenhÃ¶he von 50. eigentlich wÃ¤ren es 19" gewesen, also 48,56cm rahmenhÃ¶he. da ich aber eher tourenlastig fahre, aber trotzdem sportlich, habe ich mich anstatt nen 46er zu nehmen (48er hÃ¶he bietet votec beim xc und xcr nicht an) fÃ¼r die etwas grÃ¶Ãere geo mit 50er rahmen und somit 615cm oberrohr entschieden...musst du aber selbst entscheiden, falls du dazwischen liegst...ansonsten kann ich nur den tip geben:
es kommt beim rahmen nicht auf jeden cm bei hÃ¶he und oberrohr an, ausser du willst 7kâ¬ fÃ¼r en racer ausgeben und fÃ¤hrst definitiv rennen mit. das ist aber nur meine bescheidene meinung. man muss sich wohlfÃ¼hlen auf dem bike. 
bin vorher en klein-bike mit 46cm rahmenhÃ¶he gefahren und das war mir definitiv viel zu klein!


----------



## Karl der Grosse (6. Mai 2009)

Hi armor,
danke für die Infos, dann werd ich wohl auch einen 50er Rahmen nehmen (ich denke, ich wachse auch noch).

Karl


----------



## andikue (6. Mai 2009)

für mich stellt sich die Frage:

v.xc oder v.cr.

optisch gefällt mir das v.cr um weiten besser... aber das v.xc ist halt entsprechend günstiger


----------



## armor (6. Mai 2009)

das sind nicht nur optisch zwei völlig unterschiedliche bikes...


----------



## andikue (6. Mai 2009)

armor schrieb:


> das sind nicht nur optisch zwei völlig unterschiedliche bikes...



inwiefern? außer dass das XC mehr Race-orientiert ist...


----------



## armor (6. Mai 2009)

z.B. ist der cr rahmen hydroformed und der xr rahmen external butted.
plus, komplett unterschiedliche geometrie, was auch das sportlichere fahrverhalten des cr ausmacht.
aber klar, beides sind HTs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andikue (6. Mai 2009)

armor schrieb:


> z.B. ist der cr rahmen hydroformed und der xr rahmen external butted.
> plus, komplett unterschiedliche geometrie, was auch das sportlichere fahrverhalten des cr ausmacht.
> aber klar, beides sind HTs....



das ist ja nur ein unterschied in der Formgebung der Rohre - mehr nicht


----------



## Bloodhound5 (6. Mai 2009)

Dämpfungsverhalten ist das CR etwas softer soweit ich weiß, flacherer Lenkwinkel und kürzeres Oberrohr. Rahmengewicht ca 200 g leichter laut Homepage.


----------



## andikue (7. Mai 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Dämpfungsverhalten ist das CR etwas softer soweit ich weiß, flacherer Lenkwinkel und kürzeres Oberrohr. Rahmengewicht ca 200 g leichter laut Homepage.



laut Homepage wiegt der Rahmen 1690 Gramm


----------



## andikue (7. Mai 2009)

gibts schon fotos vom V.CR Rahmen - außer die auf der Homepage von Votec?

Konnte nirgends welche finden


----------



## Montana (7. Mai 2009)

Karl der Grosse schrieb:


> .....War bei deinem V.XC bereits eine Magura-Federgabelpumpe beigelegt?
> ....
> 
> Und wenn etwas an deinem Fahrrad gemacht werden muss, z.B. die Tretlager fetten/wechseln, schickst du es dann zu Votec zurück oder lasst du das vielleicht auch deinen Händler vor Ort machen?
> ...



Hi Karl,

eine Dämpferpumpe ist leider keine dabei. Die bekommst Du nur wenn Du Magura Gabeln einzeln kaufst. 

Du *musst* um die Garantie zu wahren einen *Fachhändler* mit einer *jährlichen Wartung* beauftragen. Die Erstinspektion ist kostenlos. Kannst Du natürlich auch bei VOTEC machen lassen, aber wenn Du nicht in der Nähe wohnst, dann bringt das nichts. Tipp: Suche Dir einen kleinen versierten Schrauber in Deiner Nähe, der wird sich 100%ig auf Dein VOTEC bike freuen.

Zu den Magura Gabeln: Verstehe nicht wie der Kurbelmaxe zu seinem negativen Eindruck über die Durin gekommen ist, das muss ein Montagsmodell gewesen sein.

Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren die Odur auf meinem hardtail. Erste Klasse, obwohl nur Stahlfederung, ich habe nie ein Problem gehabt und die Gabel funktioniert immer einwandfrei. Ich hatte zunächst die mitlellharte Feder und seit 1,5 Jahr die Weiche, das Ganze habe ich mit ein paar Spacern auf mein Gewicht und meine Fahrweise optimiert.

Die Menja ist eine Odur mit Luftkammer, also noch einfacher auf die eigene Person einzustellen. Geniales Ansprechverhalten. 

Zum MX200 Dämpfer schreib ich jetzt nix Grosses mehr. Manchmal guck ich nach ob er überhaupt noch am bike ist , er funktioniert immer und nach dem Einbau kannst Du das Teil einach vergessen und biken gehen und Spaß haben. Null Wartung nötig. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Firstlight (7. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen zusammen

Vorgestern bekam ich Antwort von Herrn Rose.
Ein Teil der Crew ist am Dienstag erst vom Gardasee zurück und mein Bike wird mir höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit nächste Woche in den Versand gehen.
Das wäre natürlich schön.......

@Montana

Liegen dem Bike Anleitungen für die Dämpfer bei? Woher bekommt man die Info mit der Garantie (auf der Page finde Ich leider nix)?

Gruß
First


----------



## Bloodhound5 (7. Mai 2009)

andikue schrieb:


> laut Homepage wiegt der Rahmen 1690 Gramm



hab die kompletträder verglichen, da ists bei gleicher Ausstattung 200g Unterschied. hm...


----------



## Montana (7. Mai 2009)

Firstlight schrieb:


> Hallöchen zusammen
> 
> Vorgestern bekam ich Antwort von Herrn Rose.
> Ein Teil der Crew ist am Dienstag erst vom Gardasee zurück und mein Bike wird mir höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit nächste Woche in den Versand gehen.
> Das wäre natürlich schön.......


Na dann eine möglichst kurze Vorfreude und schon mal viel Spass mit dem dem neuen bike.




Firstlight schrieb:


> @Montana
> 
> Liegen dem Bike Anleitungen für die Dämpfer bei?


Nöö ... das ist das einzige Problem, Du musst das Ding leider selbst und ohne Anleitung tunen. Ist aber ganz easy, Du musst den Luftdruck des eingebauten Dämpfers zunächst mal messen und Dein Fahrverhalten prüfen. Laut VOTEC kommt der Dämpfer nahe luftlos an und wird dann von denen auf einen Standartdruck eingestellt. Es waren nur 6 bar drin und daher wippte der Hinterbau schon ordentlich, ich habe dann nach und nach den Druck erhöht bis es passt. Das kommt auf Dein Gewicht an. Ich bin nun bei 8,5 bar bei 68 kg angekommen. Andy aus Köln hat 13 bar drin, ist aber auch etwas schwerer wie ich. Der Dämpfer hält bis zu 20 bar aus. Wenn Du den Dämfer einmal eingestellt hast dann hast Du ein absolutes Sorglosteil.

Ich kapiere es aber nicht warum Magura *nichts* (keine Anleitung, kein Faq) auf die website stellt. 



Firstlight schrieb:


> Woher bekommt man die Info mit der Garantie (auf der Page finde Ich leider nix)?


Vor einem Jahr stand das noch auf deren website, ich habe die Infos aus meinem Kaufvertrag. 



> Zur Garantie : Da VOTEC ja ein Direktvertrieb ist muss man Folgendes beachten. Es gibt eine 2 jährige Garantie die auf 5 Jahre verlängert werden kann. Das läuft so: Man bringt sein Rad jährlich zu einer Inspektion bei einer lokalen Werkstatt. Die Erstinspektion wird von VOTEC übernommen. Rechnung dahin schicken. Danach zahlt man selbst, hat dann aber auch 5 Jahre Garantie.



Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Firstlight (7. Mai 2009)

Danke Guido für die schnelle Antwort...

Ja Vorfreude hab ich bereits seit 5 Wochen *ggg*

Bin ja mal gespannt vorher fuhr ich ein Giant VT welches einen Manitou 3Way SPV Dämpfer verbaut hatte, der nach vielem einstellen auch nicht mehr großartig gezickt hatte.
Wippfrei hat man den absolut nicht bekommen aber es war okay...

Von daher bin ich riesig auf den DT-Swiss Dämpfer gespannt.......zumal der auch eine Lockout Funktion hat.

Gruß First


----------



## Karl der Grosse (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Guido,
du hast genau die Frage beantwortet, die ich wissen wollte, danke! 
Also kann ich mit meinem Votec (welches ich leider noch nicht besitze) einfach zu einem kleineren Schrauber gehen. In meiner Gegend gibts einen Mann, der neben seinem kleineren Fahrradgeschäft auch noch zur Arbeit geht und ich denke, der wäre nach deinen Beschreibungen genau richtig. Also spreche ich ihn mal drauf an.

danke, Gruß Karl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (7. Mai 2009)

Firstlight schrieb:


> Danke Guido für die schnelle Antwort...
> 
> Ja Vorfreude hab ich bereits seit 5 Wochen *ggg*
> 
> ...



Zur Zeit ist die Wartezeit natürlich lang, aber das bike entschädigt für Alles. Viel Spass mit dem Dämpfer, Lockout ist natürlich nie schlecht 



			
				Karl der Grosse schrieb:
			
		

> AW: VOTEC - German Handmade Bikes
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hi Guido,
> ...



Gerne geschehen, Karl  genau so kannst Du das machen, der Schrauber sollte nur eine offizielle Rechnung ausstellen können, das reicht dann. Du bekommst auch einen Fahradpass mit Inspektionsheft mitgeliefert. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## andikue (7. Mai 2009)

hab irgendwie noch gar keines der 2009er Modelle auf nem Foto gesehen


----------



## svs (7. Mai 2009)

V.SX 09


----------



## Karl der Grosse (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin gerade vor der Entscheidung, ob ich für das V.XC eher eine Magura Louise BAT oder doch eher eine Formula Oro K18 nehmen soll (die Formula ist beim V.XC 17 teurer). Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Gruß Karl


----------



## don-rock (7. Mai 2009)

Karl der Grosse schrieb:


> Hallo don-rock,
> vielen Dank für die schnelle und ausführliche Nachricht.
> War bei deinem V.XC bereits eine Magura-Federgabelpumpe beigelegt?
> Und welche Rahmenhöhe würdest du mir bei einer Körpergröße von ca.1,75m empfehlen?
> ...



hallo karl,
sorry bin etwas spät dran, aber der guido hat ja schon alles beantwortet.

in dem aktuellen freeride-magazin hat das neue SX ja mächtig abgeräumt.
(bin zwar nicht so der magazin-testberichte-fan, aber das freeride-magazin und die bike sport news finde ich noch ziemlich objektiv).




> Danke Guido für die schnelle Antwort...
> 
> Ja Vorfreude hab ich bereits seit 5 Wochen *ggg*
> 
> ...




hi first,

der DT ist spitze, bin sehr froh das ich mich für diesen dämpfer entschieden habe. 
seit ich ihn fahre, ca.6 monate, erst 1 x luft nachgepumpt.
nutzt man die einstellmöglichkeiten, dann bemerkt man auch wirklich einen wirkungsgrad. ist bei dämpfern ja nicht immer so
ausserdem schaut er sexy aus


----------



## don-rock (7. Mai 2009)

Karl der Grosse schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin gerade vor der Entscheidung, ob ich für das V.XC eher eine Magura Louise BAT oder doch eher eine Formula Oro K18 nehmen soll (die Formula ist beim V.XC 17 teurer). Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> 
> Gruß Karl



hallo karl,

die k18 kenne ich leider nicht aus der praxis.
aber weil die louise an meinem SX so gut funktionieren, habe ich diese auch für mein XC genommen. made in germany und die 5 jahre dichtheits-garantie von magura haben da sicherlich auch eine rolle gespielt.

witzig ist die bedienungsanleitung von magura,
"...auf jeden fall vor inbetriebnahme einbremsen, indem sie 30 x auf 30 km/h beschleunigen und abbremsen....."(oder so ähnlich).

also, sauerstoffzelt einpacken und ab zum einbremsen


----------



## Karl der Grosse (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo don-rock,
der einzige Nachteil der Louise ist eben, dass sie (so) schwer ist. Aber ich setze auch auf made in germany.Werd sie wohl auch nehmen.

Gruß Karl


----------



## marcossa (7. Mai 2009)

oder die neue marta, laut magura soll die in 2009 breit einsetzbar sein. sofern man nicht die marta sl rotoren dran baut geht die auch als endura bremse 

hab ich allerdings nur gelesen, frag doch mal bei votec nach.


----------



## don-rock (7. Mai 2009)

Karl der Grosse schrieb:


> Hallo don-rock,
> der einzige Nachteil der Louise ist eben, dass sie (so) schwer ist. Aber ich setze auch auf made in germany.Werd sie wohl auch nehmen.
> 
> Gruß Karl



hallo karl,

das stimmt schon, etwa 100-120 gramm ist das paar schwerer.
ist jetzt nicht soooo viel.
ok, letztlich  aber auffassungssache. 

ich finde etwas mehr material an den richtigen stellen manchmal beruhigend.

die marta ist dann gleich über 70 euro teurer.
bin mir nicht sicher, glaube die k18 hat keine druckpunkteinstellung, die louise BAT schon.
gute produktbeschreibungen zum vergleich findest du meist 
bei TNC-hamburg.com.
die schreiben nicht einfach die hersteller infos ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (7. Mai 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> der DT ist spitze, bin sehr froh das ich mich für diesen dämpfer entschieden habe.
> seit ich ihn fahre, ca.6 monate, erst 1 x luft nachgepumpt.



Meiner hatte sich in kürzester zeit verabschiedet. Aber nachdem ich ihn an Votec zurückgeschickt habe, habe ich jetzt innerhalb von zwei Wochen Antwort, daß er morgen wieder auf den Weg zu mir geht  Hoffentlich schafft er es bis Samstag...


----------



## Firstlight (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo Jungs

Hab ne kurze Frage

Ich möchte die Bremse an dem V.MR Formula Oro k18 umbauen wenns Radl da ist.Geliefert wirds mit 180/160

Ich will die 180er nach hinten und vorne eine 200er Scheibe montieren.Weiß jemand von Euch was ich dafür benötige?

200er Scheibe wird für dies Model von Votec leider nicht angeboten.
Mit etwas über 100kg hab ich da denke ich auf längeren Abfahrten evtl. Problemchen

Fühl mich dann wohler glaube ich.

Gruß First


----------



## warpax (8. Mai 2009)

Firstlight schrieb:


> 200er Scheibe wird für dies Model von Votec leider nicht angeboten.



Hallo First,

hast Du online bestellt? Ich frage, weil ich aus eigener Erfahrung vermuten würde, daß Alles, was Du brauchst, ein Anruf bei Votec ist. Da sind immer einige Sonderwünsche möglich, die online nicht konfigurierbar sind. Ich wollte zum Beispiel bei meinem V.SX auch gerne vorne und hinten 203er Scheiben und hab sie anstandslos bekommen.

Ansonsten brauchst Du Adapter, so eine Art Abstandshalter. Genaueres sollte Dir da aber lieber wer sagen, der sich mit der Technik besser auskennt. "Ich bin nur der Fahrer"


----------



## Firstlight (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo Warpax

Ich hatte mit Herrn Rose von VOTEC telefoniert ob eine 200er Scheibe freigegeben ist.......und das es schade ist das diese nicht angeboten wird...........aber er sagte das der Umbau kein Problem ist und auch freigegeben ist......Ich denke er hätte mir es angeboten wenn es möglich gewesen wäre.......


Aber ich denke und hoffe das Umbau keine großen Probleme mit sich bringt.

gruß First


----------



## armor (8. Mai 2009)

Du bekommst dein bike schon nach 5 wochen. 
Bei mir sind 7 Wochen vorbei und der Rahmen ist noch nicht mal gepulvert...liegt wohl immernoch in Pforzheim und wer weiss, vielleicht ist der noch nicht mal geschweißt...
tja, was soll man machen...ich hab wohl die Arschkarte gezogen....ich kann langsam bei den jungs die bei canyon bestellt haben mitheulen...dort wird am laufenden Band storniert...

ich weiss, auf ein votec wartet man ja auch mal 1-2wochen länger...ich will auch kein anderes bike...aber langsam wirds Zeit, schliesslich hab ich vor 7 Wochen fast drei Scheine abgeliefert...

Rückt endlich mein XCR raus ich hab kein anderes Bike mehr und will endlich in die bikesaison starten...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Mai 2009)

armor schrieb:


> Du bekommst dein bike schon nach 5 wochen.
> Bei mir sind 7 Wochen vorbei und der Rahmen ist noch nicht mal gepulvert...liegt wohl immernoch in Pforzheim und wer weiss, vielleicht ist der noch nicht mal geschweißt...
> tja, was soll man machen...ich hab wohl die Arschkarte gezogen....ich kann langsam bei den jungs die bei canyon bestellt haben mitheulen...dort wird am laufenden Band storniert...
> 
> ...



Das ist jetzt nicht wahr, oder
Du hast 3.000 Euro bezahlt um ein Bike zu bestellen?!
Ist das normal?
Würde immer nur bei Übergabe zahlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (8. Mai 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Meiner hatte sich in kürzester zeit verabschiedet. Aber nachdem ich ihn an Votec zurückgeschickt habe, habe ich jetzt innerhalb von zwei Wochen Antwort, daß er morgen wieder auf den Weg zu mir geht  Hoffentlich schafft er es bis Samstag...



upps, hört man aber selten von DT dämpfern.
normalerweise erwische ich immer die montagsmodelle
aber ´ne reklamationsabwicklung innerhalb 2 wochen finde ich absolut ok.


----------



## armor (8. Mai 2009)

doch, ja, ist wahr. bei votec bezahlt man ab einer summe bei nem bike von 2500â¬ nur mit vorkasse...so ist das mein feund...


----------



## pixelquantec (8. Mai 2009)

armor schrieb:


> doch, ja, ist wahr. bei votec bezahlt man ab einer summe bei nem bike von 2500 nur mit vorkasse...so ist das mein feund...


 
Hab ich bei Votec vorher nie gelesen. Ist aber etwas eigenartig und nicht ganz easy.
Ich bin auch noch in freudiger Erwartung. Warte aber erst 2,5 Wochen. Mir reicht es, wenn es Ende Mai / Anfang Juni da ist. Per NN natürlich. Sollte es später kommen, werde ich dann auch echt hibbelig.

Mal was anderes: Wo sind denn hier die Bilder von den 09er Modellen in ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum???????????


----------



## armor (8. Mai 2009)

stimmt, daran wirds liegen, dass hier alle ihr bike schon haben, während ich noch warte...die bezahlen alle erst bei übergabe und ich hab schon bezahlt, also verdienen die bei mir nicht mehr...

ich denks so langsam aber echt auch schon: wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein? normalerweise ist das auch nicht meine art eines deals...was ich für das bike schon alles im vorfeld auf mich nehme ist langsam grenzwertig!
Naja, wir werden sehen wies weitergeht...alles hat irgendwann seine Grenzen...

wer weiss, nicht dass ich bald doch en rotwild fahre...


----------



## Montana (8. Mai 2009)

armor schrieb:


> doch, ja, ist wahr. bei votec bezahlt man ab einer summe bei nem bike von 2500 nur mit vorkasse...so ist das mein feund...


Sorry, lieber Amor, das höre ich jetzt echt das erste Mal. 

Ich weiß nur von Zahlung bei Abholung, so war das zumindest bei mir. Du brauchst Dir aber bestimmt keine Sorgen zu machen, das geht mit Sicherheit in Ordnung.


----------



## armor (8. Mai 2009)

azszug aus den versandbedingungen auf der votec-seite:

- Nachnahme, die nur bis zu einem Betrag von 2.500 EUR maximal möglich ist und durch DPD Geopost Deutschland GmbH & Co. KG. für den Gesamtbetrag der Ware bei der Auslieferung erhoben wird.

nicht ganz easy? wie meinste das? 
rein rechtlich kein thema...ich könnte trotzdem jederzeit noch stornieren...


----------



## armor (8. Mai 2009)

na, auf der votec-seite bereits gelesen?


----------



## pixelquantec (8. Mai 2009)

armor schrieb:


> azszug aus den versandbedingungen auf der votec-seite:
> 
> - Nachnahme, die nur bis zu einem Betrag von 2.500 EUR maximal möglich ist und durch DPD Geopost Deutschland GmbH & Co. KG. für den Gesamtbetrag der Ware bei der Auslieferung erhoben wird.
> 
> ...


 
Da hätte man aber auch 500 anzahlen können und den Rest per NN machen können.

Mit nicht ganz easy meine ich, daß ich mich echt unwohl fühlen würde, wenn ich 3 Riesen rausschicke und dann wochenlang auf die Gegenleistungg warte. Selbst bei normalem Verlauf würde ich das nicht machen. Vielleicht bei Beträgen bis 20 und Sachen die nicht so wichtig sind. Die Interessenslage beider Seiten ist bei Vorauskasse um einiges anders, als bei Lieferung per NN. Das "Druckpotenzial" natürlich auch. Aber dazu hattest Du Dich ja schon geäusert.


----------



## pixelquantec (8. Mai 2009)

achso da fÃ¤llt mir ein: Die 2500â¬ sind eine BeschrÃ¤nkung von DPD und nicht von Votec. Die wollen wohl ihre Fahrer vor ÃberfÃ¤llen schÃ¼tzen.


----------



## fs-rider (8. Mai 2009)

So denn... es ist da 

Ich konnte leider noch nicht richtig fahren, daher gibts noch keine aufschlussreichen Eindrücke.
Auf den ersten Blick muss ich sagen, sehr geil.
Bezüglich der Statusinformationen und vor allem bezüglich dem Aufwand den die Votec-Jungs betreiben muss ich sagen, dass ich da auch einfach nur begeistert bin. daumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (8. Mai 2009)

ab in den prornicous thread für longtravel!!  :O


----------



## Firstlight (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo Mädels..........nach 4,5 Wochen warten bekam ich heute diese Mail.:

Anrede,
das von Ihnen bestellte BIKE wurde heute an DPD übergeben. Unter
Berücksichtigung einer Laufzeit von ca. 2  3 Tagen müsste das Rad
spätestens am 12.05.2009 bei Ihnen eintreffen.



Für weitere Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen gern jederzeit zur Verfügung.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Gaby Nehm 


Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa nächste Woche habe ich Frühschicht und das Rad kommt *freu,freufreu*


Dann gibts Bilder undn nen Fahrbericht..


----------



## Kalle0815 (8. Mai 2009)

V.SX an Plattenherd, damits auch ja nicht friert in der Nacht...das muss Liebe sein!  


Was sind das denn für Felgen/Laufräder? Crossmax Sx?

Die passen so in der Farbe aber z.B. nicht zum blau-weiss lackierten Rahmen!...


----------



## Bloodhound5 (9. Mai 2009)

sind die Deemax von 2008 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht  schickes Rad, durchaus. und fährt sich sicher klasse


----------



## warpax (9. Mai 2009)

fs-rider schrieb:


> So denn... es ist da



Da hats ja endlich hingehauen  Viel Spaß damit. Nach dem letzten Testbericht scheint es ja mal ein echter Knaller zu sein. Sobald mein Dämpfer wieder da ist, werde ich meins mal ein wenig fordern. So langsam gehts ja auch mal wieder ins Gelände.

@Kalle/Bloodhound: Ja, sind die 08er Deemax.

@armor: Daß da was bei Dir schief gelaufen ist, sehe ich ja ein, aber den Leuten bei Votec deshalb nachzusagen, daß die sich nicht kümmern, finde ich etwas übertrieben. Nach meiner Erfahrung reißt man sich dort beim Thema Kundenservice echt den Allerwertesten auf.

@don-rock: vielleicht hab ich ja den Dämpfer erwischt, dre eigentlich für Dich bestimmt war... Sag das nächste Mal doch bitte rechtzeitig bescheid, was Du orderst, damit ich nicht zufällig das Gleiche bestelle


----------



## armor (9. Mai 2009)

> @armor: Daß da was bei Dir schief gelaufen ist, sehe ich ja ein, aber den Leuten bei Votec deshalb nachzusagen, daß die sich nicht kümmern, finde ich etwas übertrieben. Nach meiner Erfahrung reißt man sich dort beim Thema Kundenservice echt den Allerwertesten auf.


heho warpax:
ich beschwer mich nicht über den kundenservice. Herr rose ist stets nett und gibt auskunft. der service von seiten m.rose ist top!

was allerdings nicht sein kann ist, dass seit dem verpfuschten rahmen 3 wochen ins land gezogen sind und der rahmen noch in pforzheim liegt ob geschweißt oder nicht, weiss noch keiner...

man hatte mir den rahmen nach dem fehler in rekordzeit zugesichert (zitat von votec!) und nun ist der noch nicht mal gepulvert...wer weiss, ob der überhaupt schon geschweißt ist...

und nun sag mir, wenn du hörst, dass andere, die drei wochen nach mir bestellt haben, ihr bike schon haben oder demnächst bekommen, würdest du dir nicht auch verarscht vorkommen?

da kann der service und die auskünfte von m.rose noch so prompt und ausführlich sein, da scheiss ich demnächst drauf...ich bin stink sauer sag ich euch!

ich führ ne abteilung mit 30 leuten, da passiert schon auch ab und an mal ein fehler, das gehört dazu. Nur wollen meine kunden ob intern oder extern ihre ware auch termingerecht. da kann ich auch nicht antworten: "aus mir zur zeit noch unbekannten gründen... a.s.o.!" und das 3 wochen nachdem ich nach dem fehler dem customer ne versprechung abgeliefert hab...

ne, mal ernsthaft, was würdet ihr an meiner stelle tun, wenn eure bereits bezahlte ware nach 7 wochen noch immer nicht da ist, die fehler passiert sind, man euch die fehlerkorrektur in rekordzeit (max. 3Tage!!) zusichert, ihr dann 3 wochen später die auskunft erhaltet, der rahmen sei noch nicht im hauptwerk angekommen, aus zur zeit noch unerklärlichen gründen, dies nun auch schon wieder 4 tage her ist, und keine info kommt, ob er nun wenigstens mal da ist? zusätzlich lest ihr hier, dass andere glückliche, die 3-4 wochen später orderten ihr teil schon haben.
wie reagiert ihr?

würdet ihr da nicht auch denken, dass weil ihr schon bezahlt habt, der druck auf eine schnelle fertigstellung und auslieferung geringer ist?


nix gegen den kundenservice von m.rose und die qualität dr votec-bikes. aus diesen gründen hab ich uner anderem ja auch ein votec geordert.
Ich will genau dieses bike und kein anderes...aber meine geduld ist am ende, weil ich mir voll verarscht vorkomme...

Ich hab kein bike und bin auf eine schnelle auslieferung angewiesen. die bíkesaison ist in vollem gange, meine kumpels biken schon jedes wochenende...und diese ständige ausleiherei von bikes ist nervig ohne ende...

jetzt muss hier butter bei die fische oder ich zieh die reißleine, leider!


----------



## Skeletor23 (9. Mai 2009)

grad mal zufallig das Votec Freak ... äh SX entdeckt 

sieht echt gut aus...arbeitet Bodo Probst jetz noch weiter für Votec oder war das nur eine einmalige Geschichte??
Vielleicht kommt ja dann auch noch eine art Whiplash mit 180-190 mm Floatlink von Votec!?


----------



## Montana (9. Mai 2009)

fs-rider schrieb:


> So denn... es ist da
> 
> Ich konnte leider noch nicht richtig fahren, daher gibts noch keine aufschlussreichen Eindrücke.
> Auf den ersten Blick muss ich sagen, sehr geil.
> Bezüglich der Statusinformationen und vor allem bezüglich dem Aufwand den die Votec-Jungs betreiben muss ich sagen, dass ich da auch einfach nur begeistert bin. daumen:



Schickes bike  

... aber warum fotografieren so viele Leute ihren neuen Schatz in der Küche. Da ist bestimmt irgendwie der alte Herr Freud im Spiel 

Viel Spaß und poste doch mal ein paar Fahrberichte 

*
@ amor*

Ich kann, bei aller Liebe zu VOTEC, Deinen Ärger vollkommen nachvollziehen und berechtigte Kritik an unserem Lieblings bike Hersteller muss auch mal erlaubt sein. 

Ich habe mein V.XR. *2 Wochen*  nach Bestellung abholen können, das war im Oktober 2008. Klar ist jetzt Saison und das dauert alles länger, aber an Deiner Stelle wäre ich jetzt auch stinksauer. 

Cool down ... schreib Denen (noch) mal ein paar klare Sätze  und dann hilft leider nur abwarten  

Gruß Guido


----------



## armor (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo Guido,

danke für dein Verständnis.
Ich werd da nachher anrufen und nochmal freundlich, aber diesmal auch bestimmt nachfragen.
Votec ist mein absoluter Traumfabrikant und wird es wohl auch immer bleiben...nur bewegt sich da noch immer nix in meine Richtung, so werd ich wohl vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen.
Warten geht jetzt nicht mehr...ich dreh langsam am Glücksrad nach dem ganzen unkoordinierten Hin und Her nach dem fehlerhaften Rahmen...

Ich seh mich im Moment schon nach anderen Bikes um...das ist kein gutes Zeichen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (9. Mai 2009)

Armin,

ich würde in jedem Fall von VOTEC d.h. Herrn Rose eine kleine Entschädigung fordern. Am Preis werden sie nichts mehr machen aber etwas an Zubehör oder Klamotten sollte schon drin sein.  Ich weiß nicht ob von denen hier jemand mit liest, aber Dein Ärger sollte schon angekommen sein.

Blöd ist es natürlich wenn man nur ein bike hat bzw. auf das *eine* bike wartet. Ich hatte noch das gute alte S6 , das ich jetzt wieder richtig fit gemacht und zu einer _Cross- City- Forstwegmaschine_ umgebaut habe. Ich sehe auch nicht ein die Conti MK auf Asphalt o.Ä. zu ruinieren. 

Aber das hilft Dir jetzt leider nicht weiter. Ich wünsche Dir eine möglichst kurze Rest Wartezeit  und einen guten Abschluss dieser Geschichte. 




armor schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> danke für dein Verständnis.
> Ich werd da nachher anrufen und nochmal freundlich, aber diesmal auch bestimmt nachfragen.
> ...


----------



## armor (9. Mai 2009)

Och Guido,

ich will doch eigentlich nix anderes, als mein bike. zusätzlich eine Entschädigung einzufordern entspricht nicht meinem Typ.
Das wäre von Votec eine feine Geste, aber einfordern werd ich nur mein Bike.
Hier liest bestimmt einer von Vote mit. Hatte Hr. Rose von dem thread hier erzählt und auch erwähnt, wie positiv nicht nur ich seinen Kundenservice sehe...
Das hat ihn natürlich gefreut, nur leider bringt mir das Alles im Moment herzlich wenig...


----------



## armor (9. Mai 2009)

hab eben nochmals mit herrn rose telefoniert. freundlich wie immer und auch voller einsicht meines unmutes konnte er mir heute am samstag auch nichts beantworten, da er alleine im werk sitzt und er heute in der herstellung nichts in erfahrung bringen kann.
am montag wird er sich nochmals bei mir melden...
da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## warpax (9. Mai 2009)

armor schrieb:


> heho warpax:
> ich beschwer mich nicht über den kundenservice. Herr rose ist stets nett und gibt auskunft. der service von seiten m.rose ist top!
> 
> was allerdings nicht sein kann ist, dass seit dem verpfuschten rahmen 3 wochen ins land gezogen sind und der rahmen noch in pforzheim liegt ob geschweißt oder nicht, weiss noch keiner...



Okay, dann hab ich Dich falsch verstanden, als Du was von Im-Voraus-Zahlen-und-dann-nichts-Kriegen sagtest. Wie gesagt, ärgerlich ist die Sache auf jeden Fall. Gerade, weil endlich das Wetter besser wird. Ich drück Dir jedenfalls die Daumen, daß Du am Montag hörst, daß es schnell da ist


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Mai 2009)

armor schrieb:


> heho warpax:
> 
> ne, mal ernsthaft, was würdet ihr an meiner stelle tun, wenn eure bereits bezahlte ware nach 7 wochen noch immer nicht da ist, die fehler passiert sind, man euch die fehlerkorrektur in rekordzeit (max. 3Tage!!) zusichert, ihr dann 3 wochen später die auskunft erhaltet, der rahmen sei noch nicht im hauptwerk angekommen, aus zur zeit noch unerklärlichen gründen, dies nun auch schon wieder 4 tage her ist, und keine info kommt, ob er nun wenigstens mal da ist? zusätzlich lest ihr hier, dass andere glückliche, die 3-4 wochen später orderten ihr teil schon haben.
> wie reagiert ihr?
> jetzt muss hier butter bei die fische oder ich zieh die reißleine, leider!



Aufpassen Gemeinde.!!
Kann nicht glauben, dass es Leute gibt die bei Bestellung schon Ihr Rad zahlen. 
Es gibt genügend Beispiele, auch aus der Autobranche, wo Händler diese Praxis anwenden, um mit der Vorkasse Ihr "laufendes" Geschäft zu finanzieren. 
Nur wenn die Mal hops gehen, guckst Du mit Deiner Anzahlung ganz schön in die Röhre

Votec hat echt geile neue Bikes. Wenn die Lieferzeit nicht so ungewiss gewesen wäre hätte sich mein Mädel selbst ein V.MR geholt.
Nur Vorkasse geht gar nicht.
Kauft bitte jede Menge Votecs, unterstützt unter anderem auch Made in Germany.
Zahlung aber nur bei Übergabe!!


----------



## Montana (9. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Aufpassen Gemeinde.!!
> Kann nicht glauben, dass es Leute gibt die bei Bestellung schon Ihr Rad zahlen.
> Es gibt genügend Beispiele, auch aus der Autobranche, wo Händler diese Praxis anwenden, um mit der Vorkasse Ihr "laufendes" Geschäft zu finanzieren.
> Nur wenn die Mal hops gehen, guckst Du mit Deiner Anzahlung ganz schön in die Röhre
> ...



Es geht um den Versand nicht die Abholung, lieber _Rotwildfahrer_ . Weiter oben sind die Versandbedingungen bei Beträgen >2500  nach zu lesen. Ist vielleicht wirklich ein Schutz der anliefernden Fahrer

Ansonsten gebe ich Dir natürlich recht, Vorkasse geht eigentlich gar nicht. Ich habe gerade vor Kurzem einen Neuwagen gekauft und den zahle ich selbstverständlich erst bei Abholung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Mai 2009)

Sorry, aber schreibt Amor nicht:

"wenn eure bereits bezahlte ware nach 7 wochen noch immer nicht da ist"


----------



## armor (9. Mai 2009)

nun, klar, im nachhinein kÃ¶nnt man sich schon denken, wer um Himmels Willen gibt nem bereits schon einmal insolvent gegangenen fahrradfabrikant 2800â¬...nun, ich habs getan, weil ich an die QualitÃ¤t und ZuverlÃ¤ssigkeit glaube. gut, insolvent wÃ¤r der genickbruch, wenns um die kohle geht...ansonsten ists rechtlich kein thema zu stornieren.

ich denk nicht, dass votec das risiko eingeht wegen den paar krÃ¶ten in Ã¶ffentlichen miskredit zu fallen...
also, das teil wird schon kommen...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Mai 2009)

Hi Amor,
glaube auch nicht das beim Hersteller was anbrennt. Würde eine solche Transaktion mit einem Händler allerdings nicht machen.
Das Bike kommt bestimmt bald. 
Viel Spass


----------



## fs-rider (10. Mai 2009)

Um den ganzen "Verzögerungs/Geld schon bezahlt" Wahnsinn mal zu unterbrechen-

Ich bin heut das Rädchen mal ausgefahren soweit meine lädierten Oberschenkel es zugelassen haben und ich bin stark begeistert.
Ausser beim Wiegetritt wippt und schaukelt da nix, und selbst dann nur sehr bedingt. 
Wenns soll arbeitet das Fahrwerk aber genial gut (was ich so beurteilen kann), 
Lenkwinkel/Oberrohrlänge passen mir sowohl bergauf mit sattel raus als auch bergab super (180cm groß, 46er Rahmen).
Und das die Deemax so ruhig sind hab ich nicht erwartet..das rad flüstert so vor sich hin. nix klappert-nix rasselt. Auch mal was neues für mich  
Lockout is auch allererste sahne  hat man eben n hardtail und ne starrgabel wenns bergauf geht 

Das einzige was ich festellen musste war, dass die Big Bettys nicht so richtig schlammtauglich sind 
Was mich auch begeistert sind die kleinen Details..kA obs immer so ist, aber das an den schaltzügen an den richtigen stellen diese lustigen "anti-Verschramm" überzüge drauf sind, das alles richtig eingestellt war und das die Verarbeitung wo man auch hinguckt echt sauber ist begeistert mich erstmal.

Meine 6 Wochen Wartezeit (hab auch bei Bestellung bezahlt,  Anzahlung und den Rest bei Lieferung wäre auch mögl. gewesen) haben sich jedenfalls gelohnt und ich bin im Jetzt glücklich.
Allen Wartenden wünsche ich das es bald vorbei ist


----------



## tetze (10. Mai 2009)

so, ich geselle mich dann mal dazu 

habe am freitag mein v.sx im laden bestellt.
ich kann bisher nur sagen super beratung im shop !
jetzt wünsche ich mir eine möglichst kurze wartezeit, auf dass ich nicht zu viel geld für schlaftabletten ausgeben muss


----------



## armor (10. Mai 2009)

> Hi Amor,
> glaube auch nicht das beim Hersteller was anbrennt. Würde eine solche Transaktion mit einem Händler allerdings nicht machen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist normalerweise auch nicht meine art. ich hab mir zum neuen bike auch gleich noch neue schuhe, pedale und helm bestellt. die schuhe und die pedale hab ich auch auf nachnahme bestellt, da ich die händler nicht kannte...
aber bei votec bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass die vorschusslorbeeren sicher sind.

ich hoffe, ich kann morgen abend hier meine freude auch mal wieder kundtun, da mir der liefertermin genannt wird.
hoffe nur es gibt keine schwammigen nachrichten, so ala "wir können noch gar nichts genaues sagen" oder "aus mir zur Zeit noch unerklärlichen gründen"...

ich wünsch euch allen einen schönen sonntag und vergesst heut eure mütter nicht!


----------



## warpax (10. Mai 2009)

fs-rider schrieb:


> Und das die Deemax so ruhig sind hab ich nicht erwartet..das rad flüstert so vor sich hin. nix klappert-nix rasselt. Auch mal was neues für mich



Ja, das hat mich am Anfang auch irritiert. Nicht mal den Freilauf habe ich sonderlich gehört. Aber zumindest der ist mittlerweile  bei einer einigermaßen normalen Lautstärke angekommen.


----------



## marcossa (10. Mai 2009)

@fs-rider:

was hast du denn für die deemax an aufpreis gezahlt?  ... im konfigurator sind die ja nicht mehr drin. ich vermute votec hat noch welche aus 08 über?


----------



## fs-rider (10. Mai 2009)

Was ich an Aufpreis gezahlt hab weiß niemand so genau  
damals waren auf jeden fall noch 08er da  
Würde sowieso empfehlen telefonisch zu bestellen und dann mal nachzufragen.

-Das der Freilauf lauter wird fänd ich aber uncool...der soll mal schön so weiterflüstern! 

- so und nu, auf in den Wald


----------



## don-rock (10. Mai 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Ja, das hat mich am Anfang auch irritiert. Nicht mal den Freilauf habe ich sonderlich gehört. Aber zumindest der ist mittlerweile  bei einer einigermaßen normalen Lautstärke angekommen.




leise? merkwürdig.
habe zwar die deetraks drauf, die sollen aber angeblich bis auf die nicht vorhandene tubeless möglichkeit ziemlich identisch sein.
und ich finde die deetraks echt laut. hätte es schon gerne leiser.


übrigens:
ich habe beide bikes mit 50% angezahlt und den rest kurz vor versand bzw. bei der abholung gelatzt. war kein thema.

@armor
kann deine stimmung echt verstehen, würde mich genauso ärgern.
aber du weisst ja wie das dann leider ist. alle kunden sind hoch zufrieden. bei einem geht was schief, dann will man es rausreissen und gibt sich alle mühe, aber trotzdem läuft weiter alles schief und die unmöglichsten situationen treten ein. murphys law.
ich drück dir auf jeden fall die daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (11. Mai 2009)

ja, du scheinst recht zu haben. bei mir läuft die kacke bei dem bike wohl bergab.
aber gut, jetzt wart ich mal bis sich heute der rose meldet...vielleicht hat er ja mal ne gute nachricht für mich zur abwechslung.

bin vor 3 montane aus jamaica zurückgekommen und drei räume meines hauses waren verschimmelt. waserschaden. das ist jetzt seit samstag wieder komplett saniert. hat also auch sehr lange gedauert. dafür ists jetzt wieder tip top. sogar mit noch hochwertigeren böden...

hab ein zimmer extra fliesen lassen, um einen raum nur für mein bike und die montage/wartung zu haben...nun, der raum ist nun fertig und irgendwas fehlt darin.
ich werd heut abend abend dann mal die news von m.rose posten...

bis dann


----------



## stahlross1972 (11. Mai 2009)

ich habe die gleiche Ausstattung am gleichen Rahmen (V.XC) und kann deine Meinung ABSOLUT unterschreiben.

eigentlich wollte ich ja nur ein vernünftiges "Winter- und Schlechtwetterrad", da ich ansonsten mit dem Rennrad unterwegs bin, aber mit dem V.XC über Wald- und Feldwege zu preschen macht dermaßen viel Spaß das ich vermutlich nie wieder aufs Rennrad steige... 

ich habe den Kauf bisher keine Sekunde bereut und werde es wohl auch nie!



don-rock schrieb:


> hallo cipo, hallo karl,
> ...
> mein gesamteindruck ist, dass die komponenten sehr gut mit dem bike harmonieren.
> meine damit, dass es sehr ausgewogen und stimmig ist und in allen fahrstilen, die man mit einem hardtail so fahren kann, ein gutes fahrgefühl vermittelt. mir zumindest


----------



## Karl der Grosse (11. Mai 2009)

Hi, 
welche Gabel hast du? Und merkt man wirklich jeden kleinen Schlag, also ist der Hinterbau wirklich so steif und straff, wie in der Mountainbike (4/09).


----------



## Karl der Grosse (11. Mai 2009)

Und ist das Ausfallende am V.XC auswechselbar?


----------



## don-rock (11. Mai 2009)

Karl der Grosse schrieb:


> Hi,
> welche Gabel hast du? Und merkt man wirklich jeden kleinen Schlag, also ist der Hinterbau wirklich so steif und straff, wie in der Mountainbike (4/09).



hallo karl,
ich finde den genannten testbericht ein wenig merkwürdig.
es ist halt ein hardtail, insofern gibt es natürlich die schläge von hinten weiter. warum der tester das so explizit betont verstehe ich nicht so richtig.

falls der testmeister diesbezgl. einen unterschied von hardtail zu hardtail spüren sollte, dann ist meiner meinung nach ein steifer hinterbau von vorteil. 
die magura, in meinem fall menja, ist nach meinem geschmack DIE xc gabel schlechthin. neue gabeln haben natürlich erstmal einen enorm hohen losbrechmoment. der legt sich aber im laufe der KM meist ziemlich enorm.

ich bin von der menja absolut begeistert und kann sie nur mittels veränderung des luftdrucks von sanft bis hart justieren.

das die gabel bei sportlicher gangart schnell an ihre grenzen kommt, wie der tester schreibt, kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen.
vielleicht spielt es eine rolle, dass ich mit 68 KG nicht der schwerst bin. vielleicht hat der tester aber auch vergessen, dass man mittels einer dämpferpumpe sowas vorher oder nachher oder auch mittendrin "justieren" kann.

das fazit vom tester "solange ich damit keine rennen gewinnen muss"  ist besonders lustisch.
nee herr tester, mit ´nem 999 euro bike muss man keine rennen gewinnen.
das minus mit dem grund "relativ schwer" ist ebenso ein witz.
ein a-marken bike mit 11,7 KG und so ´ner qualitativ hochwertigen ausstattung für 999 euro ist absolut top!
also wenigstens stimmt di eendnote - sehr gut


----------



## don-rock (11. Mai 2009)

Karl der Grosse schrieb:


> Und ist das Ausfallende am V.XC auswechselbar?



du meinst sicherlich das schaltauge. 
yepp, ist es.
ist es allerdings bei allen mir bekannten MB´s.


----------



## Firstlight (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo Mädels.....

Yezzz
Heute von der Frühschicht Heim gekommen und was steht da vor meiner Tür......richtig....nen fetter schwarzer Karton......."German Handmade Bikes VOTEC"....steht drauf....schlagartig bekomm ich feuchte Finger mein Puls rast..............Also ab in den Keller und auf das "Päckchen *g*".....

Klar ich hab das Rad im Netz bereits stundenlang betrachtet...und mich für die blaue Variante entschieden......aber als die ersten Lichtstrahlen den Rahmen erreichen geht mir fast einer ab......das Blau ist in natura viel schöner als im Netz...und das Weiß einfach nur Pornös......

Die Verpackung des Rades war forbildlich.

Felgen eingesetzt und den Lenker leicht in den Vorbau verbaut um ihn noch der richtigen Sitzposition anzupassen.....


Der Zusammenbau war Kinderleicht............Dann gings ab in den Garten um ein grobes Setup der Sitzposition sowie der Dämpferlemnte einzustellen....

Das Ganze ging ebenfalls flott ................Wie gesagt Feintuning kommt später-.....

Schnell den Trinkrucksack auf den Rücken und los gings.......

Flachetappe 35 km<-----hatte nicht soviel Zeit.....


Ja was soll ich sagen.....

Man setzt sich drauf und irgendwie hat man das Gefühl das man nie was anderes gefahren hat......Alles passt bis auf ein Paar Klitz-Kleinigkeiten auf Anhieb......Die Sitzposition ist angenehm leicht sportlich.......aber nicht zu gemütlich...........Das Rad geht für ein Fully mächtig gut vorwärts.....

Mein Giant VT mit 140mm Federweg war dagegen ne träge Sänfte.

An kleineren Steigungen hab ich im Sitzen mal ein wenig härter reingetreten um den Hinterbau zu beobachten....tja und obwohl das Feintuning noch fehlt wippt da hinten mal gar nüschts...........TOP!

Die 50er Rahmengeometrie passt super.Bin nach vorheriger Skepsis erleichtert und begeistert.

Alles am Rad Schaltung,Bremsen etc...sind super eingestellt.....
Und auch meine Zweifel ob die Oro K18 mit 180er Scheibe vorn für mich ausreicht, haben sich ebenfalls erledigt....Die Bremse packt gut und hat eine gute Dosierbarkeit.......

Hatte vorher ne Louise FR mit 200er scheibe...die war halt einfach nur brutal und schlecht zu dosieren.........


Mein Fazit........120mm Federweg reichen für meine Zwecke mehr als aus......das Rad bietet genug Komfort hat aber gleichzeitig ein sportliches Feeling.
Lange Touren werden wohl demnächst zur kleinen Entspannungsrunde..hehe

So und die Verarbeitung des Rahmens ist einfach geil.....

Ich arbeite in einer Firma für Präzisionsblechkomponenten und kann unterscheiden ob schlecht oder gut geschweißt bzw gepulvert wurde
Kann einfach auch hier nur sagen TIPTOP!

Es ist zwar ein Risiko ein Rad beim Versender zu bestellen ohne das man mal damit gefahren ist, in meinem Fall aber hat alles gepasst.

Wiederholungsfaktor garantiert!
VOTEC Rulez


Da ich denke das hier bestimmt auch Leute von VOTEC mitlesen möcht ich auf diesem Weg kurz ein Paar Worte loswerden.

Jungs ich denke Ihr seit auf dem richtigen Weg...Danke für Eure saubere Arbeit.Herr Rose sagte mir in einer Mail, das das warten zwar schwer fällt, man aber sich umso mehr freut wenns endlich da ist. Da stimme ich Ihm voll und ganz zu.
Der Service war schnell, unkompliziert und vor allem sehr nett.

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch eine Votec-Fahne für meinen Garten organisieren, damit ich rund um glücklich bin.
*NACHVOTECRÜBERWINK* 

So...wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten, denn ich bin seit halb 4 wach und totmüde...

Fotos gibbet natürlich auch...

Gruß Timo aus Oberhausen


----------



## pixelquantec (11. Mai 2009)

Gratuliere.
Das gleiche kommt bei mir hoffentlich auch bald an. In XTR und s/w. *freufreufreu*
Gut zu wissen, daß es Spitze sein wird.


----------



## kupfermark (12. Mai 2009)

@firstlight:
Danke für Bericht und Bilder! Schön, solche positiven Berichte zu lesen,  steigert deutlich die Vorfreude!!

Ich hab mein xm auch in blauweiss bestellt, muss aber noch bis Juni warten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (12. Mai 2009)

Heho,
der Rahmen ist nun wohl aus Pforzheim eingetroffen und in Arbeit. Nun gehts hoffentlich in die Endphase und zu baldigen Auslieferung. Morgen will mir M.Rose den Auslieferungstermin nennen. Vielleicht hab ich ja richtig Glück und das Bike wird mir noch diese Woche zugestellt...ich würd Freudentänze abfeuern, die seines Gleichen suchen würden.
@firstflight: was für schritt-, torso-, und armlänge hast du denn, dass du bei deinem fully en 50er Rahmen genommen hast?

Grüße
an alle glücklichen bereits Votec Fahrenden...


----------



## ikky (12. Mai 2009)

@firstlight:
Glückwunsch zum geilen Bike!! Viel Spaß beim austesten.
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald mal besser, obwohl scheiß drauf! 
Ab durch den Matsch!!


----------



## Firstlight (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen......Danke für Euer Lob...

Habe gerade keinen Zollstock zus Hand werde aber meine genauen Maße in den nächsten _Tagen posten...

Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von knapp 80 und wenn ich mit meinen Addidas SPD Tretern entspannt über dem Oberrohr stehe kitzelt das Oberrohr sanft meine Büzantiner Königsnüsse.soll heißen es dürfte auch nicht größer ausfallen.

Ich hatte vorher ein 48er mit All-Mountain Geometrie........und das war mir zu klein..................Bei dem VOTEC wäre auch eine 48er Rahmenhöhe ideal gewesen, jedoch gab es nur 46 oder 50 für mich...daher habe ich mich bewusst fürs größere Modell entschieden.
Ich bin mehr ein Tourenfan......Cross Country.........der aber ab und an mal im Wald Querfeldein die Sau rauslassen will hehe......und daher bin ich auch vom All-Moutain mit 140mm Federweg zum Gran-Tourismo mit 120 umgestiegen.......

Bin heute wieder gefahren und alles war wieder total geilo.........
Jedoch werde ich die Position Bremshebel/Schaltung tauschen weil ich mit meinen Fingern nicht so gut an die Schaltung komme.

Was ich noch nicht erwähnt hatte ist das das Rad total leise läuft...hab sowas hier im Forum bereits gelesen...ist total ungewohnt .....aber irgendwie auch total schön bei Rückenwind einfach nichts vom Rad zu höhren 

Ich kann allen Wartenden nur sagen das es sich absolut gelohnt hat.

und @Icky Dein Rotes XM ist auch geilo.......Ein XM war auch mein erster Gedanke......aber nach den o.g. Gründen hab ich mich für ein V.MR entschieden............

..,,,sodele wenn ich morgen was zum Messen finde schreib ich kurz meine genauen Maße

Gruß TImo


----------



## pixelquantec (12. Mai 2009)

@firstlight: Wie lange hast Du insgesamt gewartet?


----------



## Firstlight (12. Mai 2009)

ca 4,5 Wochen..........kam sogar etwas früher als angekündigt


----------



## armor (12. Mai 2009)

Freut mich für dich, wenns so gut läuft bei dir und deinem neuen MR.
50er Rahmen mit 80er Schrittlänge war allerdings mehr als mutig. Zudem das lange Oberrohr von 608mm...krass.
Glaub aber du dürftest mehr Schrittlänge haben, wenn dich das Oberrohr grad mal leicht kitzelt...
War auch in ner ähnlichen Entscheidung. Allerdings habe ich 85cm Schrittlänge und 67cm Armlänge. Von daher wars eigentlich klar den 46er nicht zu nehmen und den 50er zu kaufen. War aber lange sehr skeptisch.
Aber wenn du dich wohl fühlst, dann kann ich ja ganz unbesorgt sein...mein altes bike war en 48er Rahmen und ich hatte das Gefühl, bei nem oberrohr von 590, dass das bike bei zunehmender Steigung zu schnell den Kontakt Vorderrad zum Boden verliert...
Hast du nicht das Gefühl als tourenlastiger Fahrer zu sportlich draufzusitzen? Wie lange ist denn dein Vorbau? 120mm?

Viel Spass noch weiterhin beim Einfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_T_B (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo ihr VOTEC-Biker,

wenn alles glatt läuft kann ich mich auch bald über ein VOTEC XM aus dem Konfigurator freuen. Mal schauen, ob ich es tatsächlich in 6 Wochen kriege.
Falls mir dieser Termin nicht bestätigt wird, klappt's nicht.

Meine Konfiguration ist: 
RAHMEN V.XM, WeissSchwarz, 48.0 
GABEL Magura Thor 140-100 FCR (Flight Control Remote), Albert Select, QR20 Maxle 
DÄMPFER Fox Float RP 23 
LAUFRAD DT Swiss EX 1750 
REIFEN Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 
BREMSEN Formula The One 200/180 
COCKPIT Lenker: Syntace Vector 31,8 Carbon / Vorbau: Syntace Superforce / Griffe: Syntace / Steuersatz: FSA 
SATTEL Selle Italia NT1 
SATTELSTÜTZE Kindshock 1900 
COMBO Shimano XTR komplett

Mit dem LRS gab's ein paar Unstimmigkeiten - VOTEC empfahl den CROSSMAX aber hier und in anderen Berichten gilt der EX 1750 als der bessere.

@armor: das ist wirklich dumm gelaufen - allerdings wäre es ja kein Problem, trotz der Vorauszahlung, vom Kaufvertrag zurück zu treten. Aber hilft Dir ja auch nichts - Du wilst einfach nur Dein Bike - verständlich.

Ich habe meins per NN geordert und in die BEstellung geschrieben, dass der Vertrag nichtig ist, wenn mir der Liefertermin von 6 Wochen nicht bestätigt wird. Aber dann habe ich auch kein neues Bike.

Am besten ist zur Zeit CANYON. Die haben für ein NERVE AM 9.0 in black eine Lieferzeit von 4,5 Monaten. Ein hoch auf deren Disponenten

Servus


----------



## ikky (13. Mai 2009)

@M T B:
deine V.XM Kombo hört sich doch schon mal sehr gut an
Hab mal eine Frage, hast du für dein Albert Select eine Lenkerfernbedienung geordert,
oder musst du am Knöpfchen drehen?
Bei mir war die Fernbedienung einfach dran, obwohl ich sie nicht extra bestellt habe.
Bin aber sehr glücklich damit, sie ist nämlich schnell zu bedienen und effektiv.


----------



## M_T_B (13. Mai 2009)

ikky schrieb:


> @M T B:
> deine V.XM Kombo hört sich doch schon mal sehr gut an
> Hab mal eine Frage, hast du für dein Albert Select eine Lenkerfernbedienung geordert,
> oder musst du am Knöpfchen drehen?
> ...



Nein, habe dort nix extra bestellt, gehe davon aus, dass die am Lenker sitzt.
Schließlich wurde im Test gesagt, dass der Lenker mit den vielen Knöpfen etwas überfrachtet ist.  Der Tester saß halt noch nie in einem Formel 1 -Cockpit, sonst wüßte er wohl, was wirklich viele Knöpfe sind


----------



## Karl der Grosse (13. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube die Thor kann gar nicht am Gabelholm abgesenkt werden.


----------



## M_T_B (13. Mai 2009)

Doch:
Technik | Einzigartiges Albert Select+ System, das eine zuschaltbare Plattform in der Druckstufendämpfung ermöglicht. Supersteife 32mm Standrohre. Kaltgeschmiedete Gabelbrücke aus Aluminium 6082 T6 mit integrierten Kabelstopps für die serienmäßig mitgelieferte Fernbedienung RCL für FCR. Maxle360 Steckachsensystem mit Schnellspanner. Alle Verstellknöpfe aus hochwertigem Aluminium.
Einstellmöglichkeiten | Komfortables Flightcontrol Remote System, das vom Lenker aus eine stufenlose Federwegverstellung von 140 mm bis auf 100mm ermöglicht. Druckstufe mit zuschaltbarer Plattform (Albert Select+), Zugstufe, Vorspannung (Luftdruck).
Federweg, Gewicht | 140 mm, absenkbar auf 100mm, 1.785 g (ohne Maxle 360 Achse und FCR Remote).


----------



## Karl der Grosse (13. Mai 2009)

Ja sorry hab mich falsch ausgedrückt, sie kann nur mit Lenkerfernbedienung abgesenkt werden. Oder?


----------



## M_T_B (13. Mai 2009)

Karl der Grosse schrieb:


> Ja sorry hab mich falsch ausgedrückt, sie kann nur mit Lenkerfernbedienung abgesenkt werden. Oder?



Gehe ich von aus. Die Fernbedienung wie am Fernseher ist auch etwas unhandlich, oder

Nur ein Joke, was meintest Du? Noch zusätzliich an der Gabel?

Servus


----------



## Karl der Grosse (13. Mai 2009)

Nein, habe dort nix extra bestellt

Ich meine nur, weil du sagtest, du hattest die Fernbedienung nicht extra bestellt. Das geht ja auch nicht, da serienmäßig eine Lenkerfernbedienung bei der Thor dabei ist.

servus


----------



## ikky (13. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob das bei meinem Post richtig rüber gekommen ist,
ich meinte nicht die Absenkfunktion, sondern das Lockout für die Gabel das
mit Fernbedienung eingestellt werden kann.
Ursprünglich dachte ich, dass es da gar nicht für die Thor gibt.


----------



## PioneerPixel (13. Mai 2009)

HAllo lieber VOTEC Fans,

 ich bin ebenfalls sehr interessiert an den Votec Bikes. Hat zufälllig einer Bildmaterial von dem grünen Rahmen des XM. Da ich lieber eine etwas einzigartiger Farbe haben würde solls das Grün sein. Aber auf der Website sieht die Farbe sehr unnatürlich aus. 

Zudem bin ich mir bei der Konfiguration von Dämpfer, Lenker, Sattelstütze und Sattel unsicher was das XM angeht. Kann mir hier evtl einer freundlicher weise tipps geben ?

Momentan würde ich die Konfiguration des XM 1.2 um den Dämpfer ( Fox Dämpfer ) verändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ikky (13. Mai 2009)

@PioneerPixel:
das grün sieht viel besser aus als auf der Website. 
In Stuttgart steht ein grünes V.XM im Laden. Wenn du was besonderes magst dann nimm ruhig grün.
Bei meinem hab ich als Zusatzausstattung nur den Fox rp23 geholt( nur 30 Euro Aufpreis gegenüber dem dt swiss).
Die restlichen Anbauteile sind Truvativ Team und FSA Steuersatz, bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Als Sattel hab ich den Selle Italia SLR, das ist wohl Geschmacksache
der ist schon sehr hart, aber nach ein paar Touren sitze ich nun perfekt darauf. 
Gewichts mäßig ist der ja eh top!
Bisher bin ich echt begeistert vom Bike


----------



## kupfermark (13. Mai 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> HAllo lieber VOTEC Fans,
> 
> ich bin ebenfalls sehr interessiert an den Votec Bikes. Hat zufälllig einer Bildmaterial von dem grünen Rahmen des XM. Da ich lieber eine etwas einzigartiger Farbe haben würde solls das Grün sein. Aber auf der Website sieht die Farbe sehr unnatürlich aus.
> 
> Zudem bin ich mir bei der Konfiguration von Dämpfer, Lenker, Sattelstütze und Sattel unsicher was das XM angeht. Kann mir hier evtl einer freundlicher weise tipps geben ?



Habs in Grün im Laden gesehen, ich hab es etwas froschiger in Erinnerung als es auf der HP ist. 

Dämpfer stehen ja nur 2 zur Auswahl, da kennen sich andere bestimmt besser aus. 

Lenker und Sattelstütze hab ich die Truvativ Team. Sieht besser aus als die Basis Truvativ Stylo und Carbon musste nicht sein. 

Satteltipps kann ich keine geben, muß halt zum Hintern passen. 



Bei wem kommts eigentlich als nächstes? Armor und dann pixelq.? Bei mir wirds Anfang Juni..


----------



## PioneerPixel (14. Mai 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 

Ich denke ich werde morgen telefonisch das Xm 1.2 mit Fox Dämpfer in grün bestellen.

Habe ich das eigentlich richtig verstanden, dass bei Zahlung per Kreditkarte der entsprechende Betrag erst bei Warenversendung abgebucht wird und ich somit nicht in Vorleistung trete ?

Bin ich eigentlich richtig in der Annahme, dass mir der 52er Rahmen mit einer Schrittlänge von 94cm (Barfuß) zu klein wäre und der 56er die besser Wahl ist ?

@ikky würdest du sagen, dass das XM in Grün so ein Farbton ist wie das Grün des FR auf der Votec Page ?


----------



## Cenorider (14. Mai 2009)

Ich werde mein XM hoffentlich nächste Woche bekommen,

Hab die 1.2er Konfig mit FOX rp23 genommen....Heute warte ich genau 4 Wochen aufs Bike


----------



## M_T_B (14. Mai 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
> ...
> Bin ich eigentlich richtig in der Annahme, dass mir der 52er Rahmen mit einer Schrittlänge von 94cm (Barfuß) zu klein wäre und der 56er die besser Wahl ist ?
> ?



Tendenz geht zum 56. Nehme an, dass Du dann ca. 195 groß bist.
Der 52-Rahmen wird bis zu einer Schrittlänge bis 91 cm empfohlen.

Ich habe selber Schrittlänge 86 und da geht die Tennden zum 52.
Allerdings fahre ich ein 20 Zoll Hardtail (also 50cm) und das ist recht
groß für mich. Für die Straße ist es o.k. - aber für das Gelände ist es
nicht so toll. Daher habe ich mich bei meinem XM für den 48 Rahmen entschieden.
(Wenn alles klappt kommt es Ende Juni)

Aber wenn ich mich bei Deiner Größe nicht ganz verschätzt habe, ist der 56 wohl besser.

Servus


----------



## PioneerPixel (14. Mai 2009)

Ich hab z.b. das Cube AMS als 20" probegesessen und dort festgestellt, das mir 20" nicht reichen um eine pefekte Sattelhöhe zu haben. 

Wenn du den 48iger mit 86er Schritt nimmst passt es jagenau mit 56 zu 94 bei mir da jeweils + 8cm. Körpergröße ist bei mir 192.


----------



## armor (14. Mai 2009)

Wichtiger ist imho die Oberrohrlänge...die sollte je nach Fahrstil passen...eher kürzer für gemütliche fahrer, die auf Komfort wert legen und eher länger bei sportlicherem Gebrauch des Bikes...


----------



## M_T_B (14. Mai 2009)

Oberrohlänge auch wichtig, klar. Aber da kannst Du mit dem Vorbau "spielen". Ich habe an meinem 20 Zoll einen 130 dran und der ist viel zu lang. Habe dann auf langen Touren immer Nackenschmerzen bekommen. Warte gerade auf eine (schöne) 90 Version. Leider kommt H&S zur Zeit überhaupt nicht aus den Schuhen. Bestellung ist schon 1 Woche her und noch kein Feedback.

Servus


----------



## HumanOfTheWeek (14. Mai 2009)

Hi!

Ich wollte eigentlich schon im letzten Jahr ein MTB - als "Ausgleich" zum RR kaufen, bin aber durch verschiedene UmstÃ¤nde nicht dazu gekommen und habe das ganze bis jetzt (!) aufgeschoben.

Was nicht aufgehoben ist, so dass es nun ernst wird. Im Grunde der Klassiker: Einsteiger HT in der 1000,- Klasse. Bei Votec gibt es da ja einige MÃ¶glichkeiten; mich reizen vor allem die Magura-Komponentenâ¦

Vor allem im Vergleich zur Alternative Canyon GC 6.0 als direktem Konkurrenten, welches mir vor allem aufgrund des genialen Rahmens sehr zusagt.

Mein eigentliches "Problem" wÃ¤re die RahmengrÃ¶Ãe: Mein RR ist ebenfalls von Canyon, damals habe ich mich dort fÃ¼r die kleinere, "sportlichere" Variante entschieden, da ich mit 192cm und 92,5er SchrittlÃ¤nge in allen gÃ¤ngigen Berechnungen "zwischen" den GrÃ¶Ãen liege. 21" wÃ¤ren beim MTB ideal. Sind aber kaum zu bekommen und auch nicht kriegsentscheidend, da imho das Oberrohr wichtiger ist.

So wÃ¼rde ich beim Grand Canyon den 52er Rahmen (20,5", 615er OR) nehmen. Bei Votec wÃ¤re das Ãquivalent ein 50er (ebenfalls 615er OR) - der Sprung zum 54er ist mir (vor allem wegen des mega-langen OR) zu groÃâ¦

Meine Frage nun: WÃ¼rde das passen? Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte?

Und als "cherry on the top": WeiÃ zufÃ¤llig jemand aus dem Stehgreif, ob es mÃ¶glich ist, Ã¼ber die online angegeben Optionen hinaus die Komponenten (Antrieb!) zu konfigurieren? Ich wÃ¼rde einen Mix aus SLX und X.9/X.7(X.9) (Schaltwerk/Trigger) oder SLX und XT (Schaltwerk/Trigger) bevorzugenâ¦ AuÃerdem die Louise BAT Bremse und ggf. andere LaufrÃ¤der (wiege 82kg).

Vielen Dank fÃ¼rs Lesen und auf jeden Fall auch fÃ¼r jede (brauchbare) Antwort. Vielleicht kÃ¶nnt ihr helfen, sonst wende ich mich direkt an die Jungs bei Votecâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (14. Mai 2009)

mein tip: nimm den 54er rahmen. der 50er ist zu klein für dich!
und ruf dort an für die konfi, falls die komponenten nicht ausreichen die online zur wahl stehen.
*Herr Rose ist super nett und äusserst kompetent. Da wird dir Bestens geholfen auch in Fragen der Rahmengröße.*
ich hab 86er schrittlänge bei 178cm körpergrösse und 67cm armlänge, da nehm ich ja schon den 50er...


----------



## M_T_B (14. Mai 2009)

Also bevor viel spekuliert wird - ruf einmal bei Michael Rose von VOTEC an (unter der normalen Hotline-Nummer). Der wird's wissen. Evtl. kommst Du auch bei der Konstruktion oder einem anderen Mitarbeiter raus. Die kennen sich alle aus und sind super nett. Und leiten dann an Herrn Rose weiter bzw. ruft er Dich zurück. 

Der Einsatz der Mitarbeiter ist echt klasse. 

Servus


----------



## M_T_B (14. Mai 2009)

armor schrieb:


> mein tip: nimm den 54er rahmen. der 50er ist zu klein für dich!
> und ruf dort an für die konfi, falls die komponenten nicht ausreichen die online zur wahl stehen.
> *Herr Rose ist super nett und äusserst kompetent. Da wird dir Bestens geholfen auch in Fragen der Rahmengröße.*
> ich hab 86er schrittlänge bei 178cm körpergrösse und 67cm armlänge, da nehm ich ja schon den 50er...



Du hast einen 50er Rahmen, bei 178cm? Ich bin 183 bei Schrittlänge 86,5 (ich habe offenbar kurze Beine ) und mir wurde bei Canyon, H&S und auch VOTEC zum "M" -Rahmen bzw. 19 Zoll geraten.
Und bei Fullys in Verbindung mit sportlicher Fahrweise im Gelände dann immer den kleineren Rahmen da agiler und steifer.
Daher habe ich mein XM mit 48-Rahmen bestellt.

Körpergröße  Rahmenhöhe  (entspricht ca. in cm: )  
155 - 165 cm 14 - 15" 35 - 38 cm 
165 - 170 cm 15 - 16" 38 - 41 cm 
170 - 175 cm< 16 - 17" 41 - 43 cm 
175 - 180 cm 17 - 18" 43 - 46 cm 
180 - 185 cm 18 - 19" 46 - 48 cm 
185 - 190 cm 19 - 21" 48 - 53 cm 
190 - 195 cm 21 - 22" 53 - 56 cm 
195 - 200 cm 22 - 23" 56 - 58 cm 


Du hast das XCR - da gibt's kein 48, oder?

EDIT: @armor - habe gerade bei VOTEC geschaut - XCR ist das RACE-Hardtail, dann ist die Tabelle oben natürlich falsch, weil für Fullys. Dann dürfte es mit dem 50 Rahmen bei Dir passen. 
Uff, dann haben wir beide wohl doch richtig bestellt. So ganz genau weiß man das ja nie bei den Versender-Bikes. Also schau'n mer mal 

Servus


----------



## Karl der Grosse (14. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute,
wenn wir schon mal bei den Rahmengrößen sind:
Meine Körpergröße: 1,74m
Schritt: 85cm
Armlänge: 62cm
Und ich würde mich fürs V.XC 1.1 interessieren. Ich fahre im Moment das Cube Acid 20" (51er Rahmenhöhe) und das passt eigentlich. Beim V.XC (50er) ist das Oberrohr 1,9 cm länger, aber sonst gibt es eben das mit 46er Rahmenhöhe und das ist wohl zu klein, oder? Shreibt bitte eure Empfehlungen und Meinungen.
Würde also der 50er Votec-Rahmen passen?

Gruß Karl


----------



## M_T_B (14. Mai 2009)

Ich stelle einmal die Liste für Hardtails ein:

Körpergröße Rahmengröße (entspricht ca. in cm: ) 
150 - 160 cm 14" 35 cm 
160 - 170 cm 16" 41 cm 
170 - 180 cm 18" 46 cm 
180 - 190 cm 20" 51 cm 
190 - 200 cm 22" 56 cm 

Offenbar habe ich wirklich kurze Beine
Messt ihr wirklich alle barfuß mit Wasserwaage? Bisher dachte ich immer, ich bin normal-wüchsig

EDIT: mein Junior hat ein 46 Rahmen auf seinem Hardtail mit einem 90 Vorbau. Ich sitze da wirklich gut drauf,
ist für das Gelände sicherlich besser als mein 50er Rahmen.

Servus


----------



## Karl der Grosse (14. Mai 2009)

Die Tabellen haben für mich dummerweise keinen Wert, da ich recht lange Beine habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (14. Mai 2009)

Karl der Grosse schrieb:


> Die Tabellen haben für mich dummerweise keinen Wert, da ich recht lange Beine habe...



Na dann mach Dir doch einen schönen Samstag und fahr nach Stg zum Shop und setz Dich drauf. Die Mitarbeiter helfen auf jeden Fall und haben in der Regel auch jedes Modell da. 

So hab ichs auch gemacht. Hab mein xm dann bei ner 89er Schrittlänge in 52 bestellt.


----------



## M_T_B (14. Mai 2009)

Karl der Grosse schrieb:


> Die Tabellen haben für mich dummerweise keinen Wert, da ich recht lange Beine habe...



Lange Beine -> Sattelstütze hoch.

Kurzer Oberkorper -> kurzes Oberrohr oder sehr kurzer Vorbau.

Also bei Deinen Angaben, insbesondere weil es ein Hardtail werden soll,
könnte das 50" noch passen, allerdings schauen, dass Du einen sehr kurzen Vorbau nimmst (75).

Allerdigs habe ich Zweifel, ob Du damit glücklich wirst - Dur sitzt dort m.E. vie zu gestreckt und Dein Nacken wird evtl. Probleme machen. insbesondere im Gelände könnte Dir der Spaß vergehen.

Also besser wie hier gerade gesagt vorbei fahren oder mit den Geodaten ein anderes Radl suchen, bei einem Haändler in Deiner Nähe Probesitzen und -fahren und dann bei VOTEC bestellen.

Servus


----------



## Karl der Grosse (14. Mai 2009)

Ok ich schau, dass ich demnächst mal nach Stuttgart komme und dort probesitze.
Das neue Rad soll ja keine Probleme mit sich bringen. Und meinst du, 2 cm Oberrohrlängenunterschied zwischen Acid und V.XC sind spürbar mehr?
Acid-Geo 20": http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ACID_id_30639_.htm#geo3
V.XC Geo 50cm: http://www.votec.com/votec/?rvn=1
Schaut´s euch mal an
danke, Gruß karl


----------



## armor (14. Mai 2009)

Juhu...heute kam die Nachricht, dass mein XCR morgen ausgeliefert wird. 
Nach der kaum auszuhaltenden Warterei werd ichs nun in wenigen Tagen zum ersten Mal ausfahren können.

Ich bin soooo glücklich!!


----------



## hands diamond (14. Mai 2009)

@armor: Freut mich!  Wie lange hast Du dann insgesamt gewartet? Welches Lieferdatum war bei Bestellung angegeben worden?


----------



## pixelquantec (14. Mai 2009)

Meins wird Mitte/Ende nächste Woche fertig und ab gehts.
Ich werde es also in KW 22 bekommen. Dummerweise kann ich ausgerechnet in dieser Woche nicht biken. Da werd ich es nur zusammenbauen, einstellen und streicheln........


----------



## armor (14. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte am 22.03 bestellt. Der Liefertermin war 2-6 Wochen. Allerdings lief bei mir beim ersten Rahmen etwas schief. Die Zuganschläge für meine Rohloffschaltung waren vergessen worden anzuschweissen. Ich hatte dann die Wahl mit angeklebten Anschlägen zu fahren (das Bike wurde mir versehentlich zugestellt!) und es dann bei der Fertigstellung des richtigen Rahmens abholen zu lassen, den Erstcheck der Parts durchzuführen, umbauen und zurückschicken lassen...ich wollt aber nicht und hab die Annahme verweigert.
Das heisst, das bike wäre eigentlich schon am 20.04 fertig bei mir gewesen, ja, wenn da nicht...aber nun ist gut und Schwamm drüber...

Den Service kann ich nur loben, der ist unschlagbar gut. Es wird auf jede Kleinigkeit eingegangen...ich hatte schon das Gefühl ich nerv den Rose zu tode. Der blieb aber immer locker und freundlich und gab stehts Auskunft...

thumbs up!!!


----------



## armor (14. Mai 2009)

he karl,

es kommt auch auf Lenkwinkel, Sitzwinkel und Steuerrohrhöhe an...also sitz auf eins drauf und gut.
mein tip: der 46er Rahmen passt dir besser!


----------



## kupfermark (14. Mai 2009)

@armor:

Nach alledem was wir hier mit Dir durchmachen mussten, freut sich glaub jeder hier über Dein Bike (und dann auch Fotos davon)


----------



## Firstlight (14. Mai 2009)

Nabend,

Also wer aus der Nähe von Oberhausen kommt, und auf einer 50er V.MR-Rahemnhöhe einmal Platz nehmen möchte...der möge sich kurz bitte bei mir melden......ich denke dadurch kann man evtl. eine längere Autofahrt in einen der VOTEC-Shops vermeiden.
Die Rahmen fallen meiner Meinung nach groß aus.............

Gruß
FIrst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (14. Mai 2009)

@kupfermark:
 ihr freut euch nur deswegen mit mir? glaubt ihr etwa ihr hättet nun ruhe? jetzt gehts erst richtig los!! 

Ich werd natürlich fotos machen...aber erst wird ausgiebig getestet!

Und zudem, noch ists nicht hier...wer weiss, was noch alles kommt...


----------



## PioneerPixel (14. Mai 2009)

Schade ich komme aus der nähe Oberhausen aber interessiere mich für das V.XM was nun eine etwas andere Geometrie hat. 

Ich habe eine 94rer Schrittlänge und habe nach Absprache mit dem sehr freundlichen Herrn Rose ein 56er Rahmen mit 75iger Vorbau bestellt. Der 52 Rahmen wird mir sicher zu klein sein vom Sitzrohr. So war es  zumindest bei einem Vergleichbaren AllMountainbike.


----------



## armor (15. Mai 2009)

da die ramengeo hier wohl immer ein thema ist, hier mal zwei links:
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO

http://www.1abiker.ch/user_files/downloads/die%20optimale%20bike-geometrie.pdf




gruß
armin


----------



## armor (15. Mai 2009)

jo, der Rose ist en Servicewunder...


----------



## Cenorider (15. Mai 2009)

sind eigentlich Pedale bei den Bikes dabei? Nein oder?


----------



## b00m (15. Mai 2009)

Keine Pedale.


----------



## M_T_B (15. Mai 2009)

Welche Pedale plant ihr denn?

Eigentlich hatte ich wieder an eine mit 1-Seite-Klick andere Seite "normal"
geplant - habe ich so auch an meinem Hardtail - finde ich ganz praktisch.

Servus


----------



## ikky (15. Mai 2009)

@M T B:
bei mir hab ich eggbeater sl montiert. Man kann echt super leicht ein und ausklicken.
Wollte ursprünglich auch erst ein Kombipedal; aber da ich mir eh neue Fahrradschuhe gekauft habe, fahre ich immer eingeklickt und brauch keine normale Seite.
Deutlich leichter sind die eggbeater ja dann auch noch.


----------



## kupfermark (15. Mai 2009)

Gute Frage, beim RR und beim Marathon-Fully hab ich die Eggbeater SL. Die passen aber nicht zum XM (find ich).

Da ich aber bei dem System bleiben will, wirds wohl das Acid 1. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung? Gibts bei bike-components.de in schwarz grad fÃ¼r 39,95â¬. 

Das Mallet ist mir etwas zu schwer und auf dem Candy ist mir zuwenig StandflÃ¤che, sollte ich mal nicht eingeklickt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (15. Mai 2009)

Ich fahr an meinem neuen Teil dann ab Monzag (hoffentlich!) auch meine neuen CrankBrothers Eggbeater C Cleats (gibts schon fÃ¼r 40â¬-unschlagbar geil die Teile fÃ¼r den Preis)...hatte an meinem letzten auch side to side pedale. habe die seite ohne click aber nie benutzt...bin aber auch en straighter HT fahrer...


----------



## PioneerPixel (15. Mai 2009)

Ich fahre der zeit SPD Pedale von Shimano. Um auch mit normalen Schuhen fahren zu können, habe ich auf der anderen Pedalseite ein Plastikfläche zum reinklicken bekommen. Gewicht ist kaum spürbar und wenns irgendwann mal stört klickt man die dinger raus 

Meine sehen anders aus aber das Prinziep ist das selbe http://www.veloplus.ch/images/shop/artikelimg_popup/206193_1_99.jpg


----------



## andy-klein (15. Mai 2009)

Ich fahre bei meinem '08er V.XM Shimano XT-Pedale und bin rundum zufrieden - sowohl mit dem Bike als auch mit dem Pedal. Allerdings fahre ich nur "normale" Touren. Ging bislang eigentlich immer alles eingeklickt.


----------



## don-rock (15. Mai 2009)

das passt ja prima.
ich forsche schon seit ein paar tagen, weil ich neue pedale für´s SX brauche.

die notlösung ab werk ist furchtbarer als vorab vermutet.
die gegossenen pins haben null grip.

sollen aber plattform-pedale mit austauschbaren pins werden.
nicht mehr als 450 gr. wiegen und nicht soooo teuer sein.
(wunder mich, dass hier so viele klickis fahren....)

bin da bis jetzt -nur bei NC-17 fündig geworden.

NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro (doch schon eher teuer....)
http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/pedale/pedal-sud-iii/

oder

NC-17 STD II 
http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/pedale/pedal-std/

kann jemand eine alternative empfehlen?

der selle italia NT1 und mein hintern werden übrigens auch keine freunde.
falls satteltechnisch jemand eine empfehlung hat...?

danke vorab und grüße an alle


----------



## marcossa (15. Mai 2009)

was hälst du von den truvativ holzfeller pedalen?

kosten glaub ich um 50 euro.

aber das gewicht ist bei 500 gramm oder so, meine ich.


----------



## don-rock (15. Mai 2009)

die schauen cool aus aber 590 gramm, uiuiui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_T_B (15. Mai 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> der selle italia NT1 und mein hintern werden übrigens auch keine freunde.
> falls satteltechnisch jemand eine empfehlung hat...?
> 
> danke vorab und grüße an alle



na, da bin ich gespannt - der NT1 wurde mir wärmstens empfohlen - aber da habe ich noch Alternativen.

Leider habe ich immer noch keine schriftliche Zusage für Ende Juni für das V.XM. Ich befürchte langsam, dass es nichts mehr wird...


----------



## don-rock (15. Mai 2009)

von der form her ist der NT1 schon passend und gut gemacht. 
aber total dünn gepolstert und das hat bis jetzt immer für aua gesorgt, so nach ´ner gewissen zeit.
vllt. muss ich den noch etwas einsitzen, dauert bei sätteln ja meist eine gewisse zeit.


----------



## b00m (15. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie hat das Forum grade mein Post verschluckt. 

Naja hier die Kurzform:

Auf NC-17 umgestiegen von Atomlab und nun super Grip, genau das was ich gesucht habe, fahre die MG II.

NC-17 Pedale = Kaufen.


----------



## marcossa (15. Mai 2009)

für 50 euro, wellgo mg-1, 370 gramm


----------



## Bloodhound5 (16. Mai 2009)

der nt1 dünn gepolstert? sicher dass du nicht den slr meinst? mir fällt spontan kein dicker gepolsteter "Sport"-Sattel ein. 
Hab mich inzwischen so sehr an den SLR gewöhnt, will ihn nicht mehr missen.... NT1 sieht mir da zu klobig aus.


----------



## M_T_B (16. Mai 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> der nt1 dünn gepolstert? sicher dass du nicht den slr meinst? mir fällt spontan kein dicker gepolsteter "Sport"-Sattel ein.
> Hab mich inzwischen so sehr an den SLR gewöhnt, will ihn nicht mehr missen.... NT1 sieht mir da zu klobig aus.



"Klobig" schaut er aber auch nicht aus. Ist auch der Abbildung im V.XM doch ganz gut sichtbar. Die Nase scheint mir etwas dicker als z.B. beim SLR.
Aber an der Stelle sitzen bei uns auch ja ein paar wichtige Körperteile . 
Finde er passt otisch ganz gut zu dem Radl.
Die Sitzqualität wird sich dann (hoffentlich) herausstellen.

Schönes Wochenende.

Servus


----------



## kupfermark (16. Mai 2009)

Mir gefällt der SLR auch besser, aber ich bin eh härtere Sättel gewöhnt. Nach ein paar hundert km gewöhnt sich der der Hintern schon dran


----------



## Montana (16. Mai 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> "Klobig" schaut er aber auch nicht aus. Ist auch der Abbildung im V.XM doch ganz gut sichtbar. Die Nase scheint mir etwas dicker als z.B. beim SLR.
> Aber an der Stelle sitzen bei uns auch ja ein paar wichtige Körperteile .
> Finde er passt otisch ganz gut zu dem Radl.
> Die Sitzqualität wird sich dann (hoffentlich) herausstellen.
> ...



Für ein VOTEC _allmountai_n passt meiner Meinung nach dieser *Satte*l optimal Sq-lab 610 







*Pedale* dafür: NC - 17 Plattform Pedale STD II  schwarz 










_Das Gewicht ist bei meinem *V.XR* nicht das Entscheidende_ ​


----------



## Cenorider (16. Mai 2009)

Hab mir das XM auf mit dem NT1 Sattel bestellt. Wenn der nix sein sollte wechsel ich den Sattel mit meinem alten Bike aus. Dort hab ich nen Selle Italia FLITE Gel Flow drauf....SUPER TEIL!

Pedale werd ich die Shimano PD-M 520 dran machen...Damit bin ich schon jetzt sehr zufrieden.


----------



## juchhu (16. Mai 2009)

Cenorider schrieb:


> Hab mir das XM auf mit dem *NT1 Sattel *bestellt. Wenn der nix sein sollte wechsel ich den Sattel mit meinem alten Bike aus. Dort hab ich nen Selle Italia FLITE Gel Flow drauf....SUPER TEIL!
> 
> Pedale werd ich die Shimano PD-M 520 dran machen...Damit bin ich schon jetzt sehr zufrieden.



Habe jetzt an meinem Curare TestBike einen Selle Italia NT1 Modell:2009.






Bin sehr zufrieden mit NT1. Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (16. Mai 2009)

marcossa schrieb:


> für 50 euro, wellgo mg-1, 370 gramm



die schauen total identisch aus wie die NC-17 MG-1 S-Pro
weego´s sind aber günstiger, cool.


----------



## don-rock (16. Mai 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> der nt1 dünn gepolstert? sicher dass du nicht den slr meinst? mir fällt spontan kein dicker gepolsteter "Sport"-Sattel ein.
> Hab mich inzwischen so sehr an den SLR gewöhnt, will ihn nicht mehr missen.... NT1 sieht mir da zu klobig aus.



nee ist schon ein NT1.
an der nase ist der in der tat fett gepolstert, zur mitte wird die polsterung dünner und hinten an den sitzknochen ist fast gar keine polsterung mehr vorhanden.
verstehe ich auch nicht, warum da wo meist das gewicht ist kaum polsterung vorhanden ist und vorne wo überhaupt kein gewicht ist total fett gepolstert ist
klar verlagert sich das gewicht je nach fahrsituation nach vorne, aber bis nach ganz vorne zur nase...? eher selten und wenn dann nicht für lange zeit würde ich behaupten.


----------



## juchhu (16. Mai 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> nee ist schon ein NT1.
> an der nase ist der in der tat fett gepolstert, zur mitte wird die polsterung dünner und hinten an den sitzknochen ist fast gar keine polsterung mehr vorhanden.
> verstehe ich auch nicht, warum da wo meist das gewicht ist kaum polsterung vorhanden ist und vorne wo überhaupt kein gewicht ist total fett gepolstert ist
> *klar verlagert sich das gewicht je nach fahrsituation nach vorne, aber bis nach ganz vorne zur nase...? eher selten und wenn dann nicht für lange zeit würde ich behaupten.*



Kennst Du die Ausrichtung des Sattel NT1?
Er wurde speziell für Freeride und Triathlon-Beanspruchungen gebaut.
Klingelt's?


----------



## don-rock (16. Mai 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat das Forum grade mein Post verschluckt.
> 
> Naja hier die Kurzform:
> 
> ...



heute wieder 2 x abgerutscht, echt gefährlich.

die NC-17 MG2 habe ich an meinem V.XC. - die finde ich super.

werde die jetzt erstmal an das SX schrauben - und dann die gleichen nochmal nachkaufen für das XC. aber in rot
oder die NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro, mal schauen.
kosten und wiegen fast das gleiche.

boah ey, ist das alles teuer


----------



## don-rock (16. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Kennst Du die Ausrichtung des Sattel NT1?
> Er wurde speziell für Freeride und Triathlon-Beanspruchungen gebaut.
> Klingelt's?



nee klingelt nicht, bitte hilf mal.
also das die polsterung vorne und mitte vorhanden ist, ist schon sinnvoll das verstehe ich. aber warum man hinten fast gar keine gemacht hat verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (17. Mai 2009)

Ich wollt auch gerade schreiben, daß der NT1 eher was fürs freireiten ist - für meine leichten Bikes bevorzuge ich derzeit Specialized Sättel -> Toupe 130. Auf dem V8 damals war ein Rival montiert und der hat im Gegensatz zum NT1 auch auf Touren richtig gepasst. Beim NT1 kann es beim hochkurbeln schon passieren (und ich meine jetzt längere Passagen), das das war wichtiges einschläft 

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## don-rock (17. Mai 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Ich wollt auch gerade schreiben, daß der NT1 eher was fürs freireiten ist - für meine leichten Bikes bevorzuge ich derzeit Specialized Sättel -> Toupe 130. Auf dem V8 damals war ein Rival montiert und der hat im Gegensatz zum NT1 auch auf Touren richtig gepasst. Beim NT1 kann es beim hochkurbeln schon passieren (und ich meine jetzt längere Passagen), das das war wichtiges einschläft
> 
> Grüße,
> sunday



hi sunday,
sach mal bitte, welche RH hat das Tox das du da im bikemarkt anbietest?
bestimmt ein 48 oder 50er?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (17. Mai 2009)

JA, 48 ist das - fällt mir allerdings auch sehr schwer mich von dem Rad zu trennen, ist einfach unverwüstlich das gute Votec, früher bin ich es auch mit Spinergys gefahren, das sah auch wirklich nen Hammer aus...


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (17. Mai 2009)

Hi Folks, 
bin schwer am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Votec V.SX zulegen soll (Alternative wäre ein Trek Remedy 7, ist aber ausstattungsmäßig natürlich nicht so dolle).

Hier meine Konfiguration: 

RAHMEN V.SX, WeissSchwarz, 46.0 
GABEL BASIS: Magura Wotan 120-160 FCR (Flight Control Remote), Albert Select, QR20 Maxle 
DÄMPFER BASIS: DT Swiss XM 180 
LAUFRAD DT Swiss EX 1750 
REIFEN BASIS: Schwalbe Nobby Nick 2.4 
BREMSEN Elexir CR Carbon 203/203mm 
COCKPIT Lenker: Truvativ Stylo Team Race Riser 31,8 / Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo Team / Griffe: VOTEC / Steuersatz: FSA 
SATTEL Selle Italia NT1 GEL 
SATTELSTÜTZE Truvativ Team 
COMBO Kurbel: Shimano XT Hollowtech II FC-M  

Bei der Gabel bin ich mir noch unsicher, fahre derzeit eine Fox Talas mit 130mm Federweg und bin total begeistert, allerdings ist die Fox, die Votec anbietet ohne Absenkung und dies ist für mich ein "must". Die Lyrik würde mir auch gefallen, scheint wohl aber nicht so zuverlässig zu sein, gewichtsmäßig geben sich die Gabel wohl nicht viel.
Fahre auch einen Fox Dämpfer, aber der DT Swiss scheints auch zu tun. 
und die weissen Laufräder von DT Swiss müssen allein von der Optik her sein. Hat jemand zufällig ein Bike mit dieser oder ähnlicher Spezifikation ? 
Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar, ich fahre Mitte Juli nach Alta Rezia, um die FR Runde von no way Rey und Frischi nachzufahren, da wäre dieses Teil ideal. Werde nächste Woche mal beim Stuttgart Shop reinschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firstlight (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen...

Mir ist gestern beim durchlesen aller mitgelieferten Unterlagen von Votec etwas Unangenehmes aufgefallen.

Votec gibt Garantie nur aufs Fahrrad wenn ein Gesamtgewicht von Fahrer+Fahrrad nicht 110 Kg überschritten wird.

Find ich sehr interessant das man das vorher auf der Page nicht zu lesen bekommt.

Das Rad wiegt 13Kg inkl Pedale....+nen Deuter-Rucksack inkl 3 Liter Streamer mit Ersatzschlauch+Mantel+Werkzeug+Erstehilfepack+Handy+Schlüssel+Geldbörse<--------sind dann nochmal 7Kg.............Kleidung inkl Schuhe sind mit Helm etc nochmal ca 4-5kg....sind dann ca 24-25kg................zieht man diese Summe von den 110kg ab bleiben lächerliche 86kg Fahrergewicht.
Wir sprechen hier von einem Alurahmen kein Carbon!

Finde das extrem mies, das man das erst erfährt wenn man den Karton zu Hause vor der Tür stehen hat.

Wie seht Ihr das ?

Stell mir das lustig vor wenn sowas mal vor Gericht gehen würde und man sich nackt vor dem Richter auf die Waage stellen müsste.

Will hier keine Schwarzmalerei betreiben, hab das Rad, bin nach wie vor extrem zufrieden, nur ist das eine Klausel die irgendwie gar nicht geht, oder auf die man ausdrücklich hinweisen sollte!

Gruß First


----------



## M_T_B (18. Mai 2009)

Interessante Information, da werde ich auch noch einmal nachhaken...

Allerdings halten die Felgen in der Regel auch nur 110 KG....


----------



## miatamichl (18. Mai 2009)

FreeFlowFusion schrieb:


> Hi Folks,
> bin schwer am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Votec V.SX zulegen soll (Alternative wäre ein Trek Remedy 7, ist aber ausstattungsmäßig natürlich nicht so dolle).




Hallo,
schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396538&highlight=votec

hier findest du ein ähnlich aufgebautes V.SX...ich habe mir ebenfalls ein V.SX bestellt aber vorne und hinten letztendlich für FOX entschieden...jedoch kann ich noch keinen Berich abgeben, da ich mein Radl noch nicht habe....


----------



## ikky (18. Mai 2009)

@Firstlight:

hab grad mal auf der Rechnung nachgelesen ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.
Naja mich betrifft das nicht wirklich (wiege 68 kg), aber schon ärgerlich für diejenigen,
die gerade das Bike auspacken und dann feststellen das sie eigentlich gar nicht fahren dürften.
Ich denke jetzt aber nicht, das das Bike gleich kaputt geht, wenn man 90 kg wiegt.
Da gibts bestimmt noch genug Sicherheitsreserve. Hoffentlich


----------



## Firstlight (18. Mai 2009)

Naja...

nen Kollege hatte nen Ghost Lektor Carbon und selbst das war bis 130kg freigegeben.´

Egal......

bis bald.


----------



## PioneerPixel (18. Mai 2009)

Weiß zufällig jemand die maximale Sattel/Sitzhöhe am Votec XM in L (52cm) ? 
Laut Formel (SL * 0.88) brauche ich gute 84cm.  
Ich bin mir echt unsicher ob ein Rahmen in L nicht ausreichend wäre. 
Am Telefon wurde mir sicherheitshalber zum XL und dazu kürzeren Vorbau geraten.
Aber hier ist der Radstand ja auch wieder 2cm länger was der Wendigkeit nicht gerade zugute kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenTec (18. Mai 2009)

Firstlight schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> Mir ist gestern beim durchlesen aller mitgelieferten Unterlagen von Votec etwas Unangenehmes aufgefallen.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, ich zitiere richtig...

Also ich hatte das Problem auch...ähm zu schwere Klamotten natürlich.
Bei Votec sagte man mir, dass nur für die leichten Cross Country Dinger gilt. Die bestätigen einem alles, was man will. Anrufen, Gesamtgewicht ändern und zufaxen. Es wird einem Bestätigt und fertig.

Grüße


----------



## Cenorider (18. Mai 2009)

Mein Bike ist fertig mein bike ist fertig *dreifacher salto*


Morgen darf ichs abholen 

hat jetzt 4,5 Wochen gedauert bis es fertig war....


----------



## kupfermark (18. Mai 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand die maximale Sattel/Sitzhöhe am Votec XM in L (52cm) ?
> Laut Formel (SL * 0.88) brauche ich gute 84cm.



Demnach müsstest Du die Sattelstütze knapp 30cm ausfahren. Die Truvativ Sattelstützen sind aber nur 35cm lang und Kindshock und Syntace 40cm. 

Ist alles etwas knapp, nimm das Bike lieber in XL.

@cenorider:
Glückwunsch!! Schon der zweite, ders nach 4,5 Wochen hatte!!! Am Freitag sinds bei mir 4 Wochen, so langsam steigt die Spannung..


----------



## PioneerPixel (18. Mai 2009)

@kupfermark:  danke dann bin ich ja beruhigt die richte Entscheidung getroffen zu haben. Bestellt habe ich schon vor ein paar Tagen. 

@cenorider: Glückwunsch. Viel Viel spaß damit. Und schön Fotos machen


----------



## bikerunner65 (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Votec V-XM zugelegt.
Gestern gab es die erste Ausfahrt.

Hier gibt es dann einen Erfahrungsbericht.







[/URL][/IMG]

Ausstattung:

SRAM XO
Gabel: Magura Thor
Dämpfer: DT-Swiss XM 180
Laufrad: DT Swiss EX1750
Bremse: Magura Louise BAT
Sattelstütze: Kindshock
Sattel: WTB
Pedale: Exustar

Ausfahrt: 62 km mit 1900 Höhenmetern

Die Strecke (Bad Dürkheim - Neustadt - Bad Dürkheim) hatte einen Singletrailanteil von ca. 60 %. Breite Waldwege waren mit 38 % vertreten. Der Rest war Asphalt.

Wie hat es sich angefühlt? Geil!!
Treppen oder auch hohe Stufen lassen sich abwärts mit einem grossen Gefühl der Sicherheit fahren.
Meine Performance bei flowigen Singletrail-Downhills ist deutlich besser geworden (bin immer noch nicht der Schnellste, war vorher aber auch nicht der Langsamste).
Das V-XM bewegt sich ruhig immer dorthin, wohin man auch fahren will. Dabei bleibt es aber agil genug um auf die Strecke (Steine, Wurzeln) reagieren zu können.
Die Bremsen lassen sich jederzeit gut dosiert einsetzen (Hatte nur mit der Griffweite der Bremsen zu kämpfen. Die Griffe waren auf Maximalabstand gestellt. War mir vor der Tour nicht aufgefallen. Habe erst heute die Griffe eingestellt. War ein Kinderspiel.)
Aufwärts geht es auch bei steilen verblockten Singletrail-Einstiegen gut voran.
Rampen lassen sich mit der abgesenkten Gabel gut fahren. Wenn es aber ganz heftig wird, ist mir das Vorderrad dann doch irgendwann mal zu leicht geworden. (Ich rede hier aber von Steigungen > 25%). Habe daher den Spacer unterm Vorbau auf den Vorbau gesetzt. Die dadurch abgesenkte Position um 5 mm sollte das Problem lösen.

Fazit: Ich bin sehr zufrieden und kann das Rad nur empfehlen.

Gruss


----------



## bikerunner65 (18. Mai 2009)

@pioneerPixel


Ich hoffe, dass Dir der XL Rahmen passt.

Allerdings bin ich 190 cm gross und habe ebenfalls eine Schrittlänge von 88 cm.

Bei meiner Kindshock ist der Abstand Mitte Sattelrohrklemme bis Sattelklemme 29 cm.
Das heißt, dass ca 11 cm im Rahmen eingetaucht sind.
Der Abstand Mitte Tretlager bis Satteloberfläche besträgt 84 cm.

Die Position auf dem Rad habe ich als angenehm empfunden. Sie war aber nicht sehr kompakt. Eher war da schon viel Platz. Aber angenehm. 
Für mich wäre ein XL Rahmen aber definitiv zu gross.


----------



## pixelquantec (18. Mai 2009)

Cenorider schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist fertig mein bike ist fertig *dreifacher salto*
> 
> 
> Morgen darf ichs abholen
> ...


 
Tataaa. Meins auch. 
Ist am Freitag verschickt worden. Macht 23 Tage seit Bestellung.
Leider an die falsche Adresse verschickt.  M.Rose versucht das noch zu switchen. Ich hoffe er kriegt das noch hin......


----------



## Karl der Grosse (18. Mai 2009)

Hi bikerunner,
schönes Fahrrad hast du. Auch Magura Bremsen! Da ich mich auch für die Louise BAT interessiere, könntest du vielleicht ein Bild von der Bremspumpe machen und reinstellen, wäre echt nett. 

Danke, Gruß Karl


----------



## don-rock (18. Mai 2009)

FreeFlowFusion schrieb:


> Hi Folks,
> bin schwer am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Votec V.SX zulegen soll (Alternative wäre ein Trek Remedy 7, ist aber ausstattungsmäßig natürlich nicht so dolle).
> 
> Hier meine Konfiguration:
> ...



hi freeflowfusion,
fahre zwar das vorjahresmodell, jedoch mit einigen parts aus deiner wunschliste. 

die wotan zum beispiel.
eine megasuperspitzen forke meiner meinung nach.
anfangs ging so noch ziemlich zäh. 
und da dachte ich mir schon: oje, ob das ´ne gute entscheidung war....

aber nun, x-KM später bin ich so dermaßen froh, dass ich sie habe.
bügelt alles weg ohne dabei irgendwie schwammig zu wirken.
hatte noch nie ein unsicheres gefühl, egal in welchen terrain, egal mit welchem speed.
die absenkung auf 120 funktioniert super, der albert select ebenfalls.

das gleiche gilt für den DT dämpfer.
aber bei der wahl der komponenten, da ist sicherlich auch viel geschmackssache bei. mich stört z. bsp. sowas wie der service - zwanf bei fox. nicht billig, und machste ihn nicht, droht garantieverlust.

magura ist halt made in germany, funktioniert super -habe auch bremsen von denen - und was man so hört stimmt der service auch.
2 meiner bikes sind maximal magura equipt und alles funktioniert traumhaft.

die XT, naja - schon geil. habe ich am SX.
wobei die X9 an meiner anderen kiste genauso tadellos funktioniert. 
die rückmeldung, also dieses mechanische geräusch was aussagt "ja, ich habe den schaltvorgang präzise ausgeführt" finde ich bei SRAM schon cool.
aber auch hierbei ist sicherlich viel persönlicher geschmackgefragt bei der auswahl.
probieren geht über studieren 


bis denne, gruß


----------



## don-rock (18. Mai 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Tataaa. Meins auch.
> Ist am Freitag verschickt worden. Macht 23 Tage seit Bestellung.
> Leider an die falsche Adresse verschickt.  M.Rose versucht das noch zu switchen. Ich hoffe er kriegt das noch hin......



ohhhh hoffentlich an meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerunner65 (18. Mai 2009)

Here they are:


----------



## don-rock (18. Mai 2009)

bikerunner65 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir ein Votec V-XM zugelegt.
> Gestern gab es die erste Ausfahrt.
> ...



ja sehr schick!
sach mal bitte, welcher WTB sattel ist das und wieviel wiegt er und hat er polster an den sitzknochen?
denn mein selle NT1 ojeoje....

danke schonmal,
gruß


----------



## M_T_B (18. Mai 2009)

@bikerunner65: das Rad - völlig genial - Glückwunsch.

2 Fragen:

a) welcher Sattel ist das - finde ich optisch nicht ganz gelungen
b) welcher Rahmen 48, oder?

@don-rock: ich kriege auch den NT1 - was heißt ojeohje??

Servus


----------



## pixelquantec (18. Mai 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> ohhhh hoffentlich an meine


 
Nö. 
Sollte an meine Arbeitsstelle geliefert werden. Nun ist es an meine Wohnanschrift unterwegs  und ich bin am Tag logischerweise nicht zu Hause.


----------



## bikerunner65 (18. Mai 2009)

Hi MTB,

der Sattel ist ein WTB Rocket.
Habe lange nach nem Sattel gesucht, mit dem mein Allerwertester klarkommt.
Der Sattel und ich - wir passen zusammen. 
Das Teil gibt es ggf. auch noch in anderen Farben - habe ne schöne Titanversion letztens gesehen.
Der eingebaute Sattel stammt aber von meinem alten Bike, dass demnächst auf leicht umgebaut wird.

Rahmengrösse? L = 52

Grusss


----------



## PioneerPixel (18. Mai 2009)

bikerunner65 schrieb:


> @pioneerPixel
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass Dir der XL Rahmen passt.
> ...



Erstmal Glückwunsch zum wahnsinns geilen Bike 

Kann es sein das du dich irgendwo vertan hast ? Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von fast 95cm und demnach eine Sattelhöhe ( Satteloberkante bist mitte Tretlager ) 95*0,88 von 84cm.  
Es hört sich aber so an, als ob mit 88cm Schrittlänge und nur noch 11cm Sattelstützenreserve keine 95cm SL beim 52iger Rahmen drinne sind.


----------



## bikerunner65 (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo PioneerPixel,

habe mich tatsächlich geirrt.
Also meine Schrittlänge ist 92 cm (keine Ahnung, wie ich vorhin auf die 88 cm kam. Ich vermute es lag an dem Faktor 0,88 und meiner beginnden Altersdemenz   ).

Von Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Sattelklemme sind es ca. 51 cm. Da die Sattelrohrklemme ja noch etwas über den Rahmen gestülpt ist, ist das wohl identisch mit dem was unter den Geometriedaten auf der Votecseite für den 52er V-XM Rahmen steht.(nämlich 52 cm  - daher 52er Rahmen)
Von der Mitte der Sattelklemme bis zur Oberseite meines Sattels sind es weitere 33 cm.
Der Sattel hat eine Bauhöhe von ca. 4 cm. 

Die ausgebaute und ausgefahrene Sattelstütze hat eine Maximallänge von 44 cm. Gemessen habe ich vom unteren Sattestützenrohr bis zur Oberseite des Sattels.
Da wie oben angegeben der Teil oberhalb der Mittel der Sattelstützenklemme 33 cm rausschaut, steckt der untere Teil 11 cm tief im Sattelrohr.

So wie es aussieht fährst Du mit etwas längeren Beinen ansonsten die gleiche Sattelposition wie ich. Ich mag es, wenn ich nicht zu tief sitze, weil ich so besser ziehen kann. 
Die bequemste Sitzposition muss aber wohl jeder für sich selbst herausfinden.

Hoffe die Sache aufgeklärt zu haben.


----------



## bikerunner65 (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo Don-Rock,

habe Deine Frage erst recht spät gesehen.

Also - habe ja schon geschrieben, dass es eine WTB Rocket ist.
Habe ihn seit mehr als 3 Jahren. Langsam löst er sich auf. 
Wenn ich einen neuen brauche besorge ich ihn mir wohl hier:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=211&CurrentPageIndex=5

Da gibt es massenhaft ähnlich gebaute Sättel.
Die Titanversionen sind recht leicht.
Sie sehen allerdings nicht sehr sportlich aus.
Ich habe aber kein Problem hinter den Sattel zu kommen.
(Okay - seitdem ich absenkbare Sattelstützen fahre (Maverick Speedball auf mein AMR9500 und Kindshock auf dem Votec) ist das eh kein Problem mehr.
Aber es funktioniert auch, wenn die Sattelstütze mal nicht funktioniert. Ist bei der Maverick im Winter schon mal vorgekommen.
  Jetzt bin ich wohl etwas vom Thema abgekommen.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## PioneerPixel (18. Mai 2009)

@bikerunner65: Danke für deine Auskunft! Sind die 84cm absolutes Maximum was die Sitzhöhe angeht oder ist da noch etwas Spielraum. Ohne weiteren Spielraum wäre ich doch sicherer mit dem XL Rahmen.

Es ist echt ärgerlich dass in Wenden-Hünsborn keine Bikes zum testen bereit stehen. Die sind wohl alle an die Shops rausgegangen =(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerunner65 (18. Mai 2009)

Also - wenn ich die Kindshock bis zur Marke der Mindesteinstecktiefe nach oben ziehe und dann messe komme ich von Mitte Tretlager bis Satteloberkante auf 86,5 cm.
Die Geschichte mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe muss man aus meiner Sicht auch nicht zu eng sehen (Das ist meine Meinung - die Entscheidung muss aber jeder für sich selbst treffen).
Daher würden dann ggf. auch noch 1 oder 2 cm mehr gehen.

Gruss


----------



## PioneerPixel (18. Mai 2009)

Das hört sich aber echt so an als ob mir der L rahmen viel besser passt. Denn von der Oberrohrlänge gefällt mir der XL überhaupt nicht. 

Vielen vielen Dank. Ich gehe jetzt sofort an meinem Bike messen welche Sitzhöhe ich wirklch fahre. Morgen rufe ich dann bei Votec an. Die Sitzhöhe müsste sich ja auch errechnen lassen wenn Herr Rose einfach nur die Maximale Stützenlänge bis Satteloberkante misst und mit 52 Addiert.

Kleine Frage noch: Welche Vorbaulänge hast du ? Bei welcher Armlänge =) ?


----------



## bikerunner65 (18. Mai 2009)

Vorbaulänge = 90 mm
Armlänge? Jetzt wirds schwierig. Die Frage ist, von wo nach wo man misst.
Auf der Canyon Homepage ist glaube ich ne Defintion wie folgt:
Man sucht mit der linken Hand auf der rechten Schulter den äußersten Punkt des Knochens.
In der rechten Hand hält man einen Stift. Dann hebt man den rechten Arm in die Vertikale, und dreht den Stift nach oben. Wenn man jetzt mit nem Zollstock den Abstand zwischen Stift und Knochen misst, hat man die Armlänge bestimmt.

Bei mir kommen da roundabound 70 cm raus.

Jetzt schalte ich den Rechner ab, sonst bin ich morgen unentspannt bei der Arbeit.
n8


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (18. Mai 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> hi freeflowfusion,
> fahre zwar das vorjahresmodell, jedoch mit einigen parts aus deiner wunschliste.
> 
> die wotan zum beispiel.
> ...



Thx don-rock, 

bin heute mal spasseshalber ein Cube Fritzz probegefahren mit der Lyrik 2step, der Händler hat auch nur leicht gegrinst bzgl. Zuverlässigkeit, 
daher ist dein Tip mit der Wotan Gold wert, bei der Schaltung werde ich eh noch meine alten SRAM.XO Grip-Shifter mit SRAM XO Schaltwerk tauschen, ich mags auch eher "knackig"; auch wenn mich jeder ob meiner old fashioned Grip-Shifties belächelt, bei den Bremsen gibts definitiv keine Maguras, fahre derzeit eine Louise FR, bin ich nicht zufrieden, da sind die Formula Oro K18 auf meinem Hardtail deutlich besser, auch die Bremsbeläge halten wesentlich länger, hatte auch schon mal Avid Juicy 7, die waren von der Dosierbarkeit top, aber die Bremsleistung war eher entäuchend, die Elixir soll da aber wesentlich besser sein. Am Mittwoch gehe ich in den Shop, News folgen....


----------



## PioneerPixel (18. Mai 2009)

Vielen dank für deine große Unterstützung. 
Ich habe auch eine 44cm Stütze ( Satteloberkante bis Rohrende ) 10cm müssen versenkt sein. Also 34 + 52 = 86cm. Demnach sollte ich mit 84cm gut fahren können. 

Ich habe gerade auf dem 21" meines Bruders gesessen. Er hat sogar eine 50cm Stütze. Zur not tausch ich die mit der am Votec und dann sollte alles passen.
Mein derzeitiges Oberrohr hat auch 620 wie das V.XM in L  und mir ist es gefühlt zu lang. Also ruf ich morgen an und ändere meine Bestellung von XL auf L. Sollte ja 4 Tage nach bestellbestätigung locker machbar sein. 

Vielen vielen dank noch mal du hast mich sicher vor einem zuuuu langen Rahmen bewahrt.


----------



## M_T_B (19. Mai 2009)

@bikerunner65: Schrittlänge 92 und 52 Rahmen und alles sitzt perfekt.

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich mit meinem 86er Schritt mir den 48 Rahmen geordert habe

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass mir der Termin für mein V.XM nun offiziell für Ende Juni bestätigt wurde und ab sofort die Vorfreude beginnt?

Aber es ist noch sooo lange 

Besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit, dass man vor dem Verpacken die Konfiguration noch einmal gemeinsam mit dem Mechaniker durchgeht? Ich habe mein V.XM im Konfigurator gebastelt und noch diverse Änderungen per Mail vorgenommen. Habe jetzt natürlich etwas Bammel, dass das Radl nicht so kommt, wie ich will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (19. Mai 2009)

@FreeFlowFusion:
Der Shop in Stuttgart macht evtl wegen den Dirtmasters zu am Mittwoch, also lieber vorher nochmal anrufen bevor du vor verschlossenen Türen stehst. Auf jedenfall sind viele Räder weg, ebenfalls wegen Winterberg. Hieß es zumindest.


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. Mai 2009)

Heute morgen habe ich an einem 21" Bike ( Sitzrohr 53.5cm ) und 50cm Stütz gute 90 - 92cm max Sitzhöhe gemessen. Wenn man davon 1" also grob 3 cm wegnimmt reicht mir die Sitzhöhe immer noch aus. Zur nur eben mit der langen stütze die ich am 21" Bike habe.
Vorhin habe ich dann auch von XL auf L umbestellt. Die Vorbaulänge hatte ich zuvor auf 75mm und jetzt erstmal nicht geändert. Da ich es selbst abhole kann man sowas ja noch ändern.


----------



## M_T_B (19. Mai 2009)

@PioneerPixel - also den Vorbau solltest Du mit 90 nehmen (ist Standard beim L, glaube ich).

 Ich bin aktuell noch am Ã¼berlegen ob ich von 75 (standard bei 48er Rahmen) auf 90 erhÃ¶hen sollte. Wenn man den dann neu kaufen mÃ¼Ãte, wird's teuer - kostet rund â¬80,- und mauft man (bzw. ich) nicht einfach mal so nebenbei.

...und ich hole nicht selber ab


----------



## bikerunner65 (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo.

ich habe den 90er Vorbau als angenehm empfunden.
Ein kürzerer Vorbau führt unwillkürlich dazu, dass man etwas weiter hinten sitzt.
Bei Rampen kann sich das dann negativ bemerkbar machen.

Allerdings sind am Bike doch mehr Reserven da als ich noch gestern Mittag dachte.

Denn ich habe in meinem Fahrbericht geschrieben, dass ich Probleme an manchen Rampen bekommen habe. Das war im zweiten Teil der Tour der Fall.
Als ich gestern spät noch mal auf mein Rad blickte ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Sattel, der vorher weit vorne geklemmt war ganz hinten saß.
Wahrscheinlich habe ich bei der Montage nicht fest genug angezogen. So ist er wohl langsam nach hinten gewandert. Er war aber nicht so locker, dass ich es auf der Tour bemerkt hätte.
Auf jeden Fall saß ich im Vergleich zum Anfang der Tour später gut 80 mm weiter hinten.
Dann wundert es mich jetzt auch nicht mehr, dass ich dann Probleme hatte.

Die beste Position muss aber jeder für sich selbst herausfinden.


----------



## M_T_B (19. Mai 2009)

bikerunner65 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> ich habe den 90er Vorbau als angenehm empfunden.
> Ein kürzerer Vorbau führt unwillkürlich dazu, dass man etwas weiter hinten sitzt.
> ...


Welche Länge hast Du denn? Wenn ich von 75 auf 90 wechsel wird er doch länger. Also sitze ich etwas tiefer bzw. nach vorne gestreckter.


----------



## bikerunner65 (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe den 90er Vorbau auf dem 52er Rahmen.
Das passt.

Auf dem 48er Rahmen wird der 75er Vorbau wohl gut passen.

Wenn der Vorbau zu lang wird hat das bei mir schon dazu geführt, dass ich Probleme mit den Händen (Druckschmerzen) und Rücken bekommen habe.
Außerdem fällt einem dann irgendwann bei engen Serpentinen, die zusätzlich noch ein bischen steil abfallen das Lenken schwer.
Wenn er zu kurz ist, dann gibt es ggf. Probleme mit dem Bergauffahren, oder aber wenn der Rahmen insgesamt schon zu kurz ist, schlägt man evtl. mit dem Lenker gegen die Knie (wenn man stark einlenkt und sich ein bischen ungeschickt anstellt)

Wie gesagt: man muss sich drauf wohl fühlen.

Wenn der Vorbau nicht passt bleibt einem immer noch die grosse Bucht zum Verscherbeln.


----------



## M_T_B (19. Mai 2009)

bikerunner65 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn der Vorbau nicht passt bleibt einem immer noch die grosse Bucht zum Verscherbeln.



Stimmt, dann hat man nur ca. 15 Euro in Sand gesetzt - hält sich noch im Rahmen. Bist Du mit der Sattelstütze zufrieden?

Servus


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. Mai 2009)

Die Vorbaulänge wir sich ja sicher bei Selbstabholung noch ändern lassen.
Ich fahre derzeit ein 63cm Oberrohr + 11cm Vorbau. Das find ich schon sehr lang und habe den Sattel ganz ganz vorne.  Den Sattel mittig stellen würde also gute 4cm Länge ausmachen. Das V.XM in L ist 1cm Kürzer und der Vorbau 3.5 cm. Also denke ich mit dem 75mm Vorbau und einem leicht hinter Mitte positioniertem Sattel klar zu kommen. 

Aber mal sehen wird sich alles zeigen.

Ich werd heute Abend noch mal ein paar Sitzpositionen testen und drüber nachdenken  

Sobald ein V.XM zum Probesitzen in Wenden-Hünsborn verfügbar ist werde ich dort mal vorbeifahren. Spätestens aber wenn meins fertig ist


----------



## Karl der Grosse (19. Mai 2009)

Hi Bikerunner,
vielen Dank für die Fotos. Die Bremse sieht in weiß echt klasse aus!

Danke, Gruß Karl


----------



## M_T_B (19. Mai 2009)

Das ganze Rad sieht einfach nur klasse aus.

Noch sechs Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerunner65 (19. Mai 2009)

@ MTB

Die Kindshock ist ein wenig hakelig. Sie soll aber insgesamt solider als die Maverick (bzw. jetzt Crankbrother) sein.
Die Maverick hat in meinem Bekanntenkreis schon öfters Probleme bereitet.
Von der Kindshock habe ich bis dato nichts Negatives gehört.

Aber wie gesagt: Bei mir ist sie ein wenig hakelig. Das heißt, dass sie teilweise klemmt und erst durch Gewichtsverlagerung (Kraft entlang des Sattelrohres lenken) sich absenken lässt (natürlich bei gleichzeitig gezogener Lenkerfernbedienung).
Ich hoffe aber, dass das noch Einfahreffekte sind und durch den Gebrauch gangbarer wird.

Im Übrigen sieht das Bike nicht nur klasse aus - es fährt auch so!

;-)

Das warten lohnt sich aber. 
Und immerhin ist die Wartezeit im Vergleich zu anderen Lieferanten durchaus erträglich.


----------



## M_T_B (19. Mai 2009)

@bikerunner65: der Lenker ist ja recht voll. Passt da noch der Bike Computer vernünftig hin? Kannst Du vielleicht einmal ein Bild des Lenkers einstellen? Merci

Servus.

Muss heute noch einmal Herrn Rose anrufen, ob mein Bike nicht vielleicht doch schon fertig ist 

Servus


----------



## bikerunner65 (19. Mai 2009)

Hier sind die Bilder vom Lenker:



 

 


Wie zu sehen ist, ist neben Brems- und Schalthebeln auch noch Platz für die Gabelfernbedienung (links) und die Sattelstützenfernbedienung (rechts).
Der Garmin hat auch ein sicheres Plätzchen gefunden.
Habe (nicht auf den Fotos zu sehen) mal ne Nightridelampe montiert. Ne zweite lässt sich auf der anderen Seite ebenfalls montieren.
Den Lenker habe ich gekürzt (jetzt 640 mm - die Bäume im Pfälzer Wald stehen bisweilen recht eng nebeneinander. Kontakt mit dem Lenker bei Singletraildriften versuche ich zu vermeiden)
Geht auch noch problemlos.


----------



## pixelquantec (19. Mai 2009)

So Leute: Meins ist DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
V.MR in XTR und Magura Durin.
Habs heute dem DHL-Fahrer aus den Händen gerissen, nach der Arbeit montiert und noch ne kleine Kennenlernrunde gedreht. Der erste Eindruck: Fährt sich super. Geometrie passt 1a. Sattel mit Zollstock auf Höhe eingestellt...passt. Die gabel begeistert schon beim ersten Ausritt. Den Hinterbau muß ich noch ein bissl einstellen, aber der Werkssetup ist auch schon ganz ordentlich.
Und nun die Bilder:


----------



## armor (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo Votecer,

mein XCR ist heute angeliefert worden. Kurz die Laufräder angeschnallt, den Lenker justiert und abgings für ne Stunde.
Hammer geiles Teil!
Alles perfekt eingestellt, musste nix verändern. Tolle Arbeit von Votec.
Die Rohloff schaltet wie ein Uhrwerk. Beeindruckend diese Dose!!
Die DT Swiss XMC 100 RTLC ist ne Traumgabel. Die Magura Marta greift als gäbs kein morgen mehr...
aber das Beste:
*Der super geil verarbeitete Rahmen!* Feinste Nähte, Edelster look. Besonders das Oversize Unterrohr kommt in natura saumäßig bullig rüber. Sieht einfach Sahne aus. Das Fahrgefühl des Rahmes ist wie erwartet sehr laufruhig, direkt und äusserst sportlich.

Das Warten hat sich mehr als gelohnt!!

Ein fettes Lob an die Crew von Votec! Tolle Arbeit Jungs!

Bilder gibts später auch noch!

Bis dann!


----------



## Cenorider (19. Mai 2009)

So meins hab ich auch heute abgeholt und gleich mal kurz eingefahren...GEIL GEIL GEIL 

Hab ein paar Fotos gemacht und hochgeladen....

Das ding sieht live sowas von fett aus! Kommt auf den Bildern garnicht so rüber...


----------



## kupfermark (19. Mai 2009)

@bikerunner65: Wie breit war denn der Lenker vor dem Kürzen?

@pixelquantec und armor:
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und Danke für Bilder und Berichte! Macht das warten jetzt nicht wirklich einfacher


----------



## bikerunner65 (19. Mai 2009)

@kupfermark

müssten ca 25 mm auf jeder Seite gewesen sein.

Somit müsste der Lenker 690 mm breit gewesen sein.

@ alle neuen, stolzen Bikebesitzer: Ihr werdet Spaß haben


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. Mai 2009)

Nach Anfrag zum Team-Lenker hatte Herr Rose mir 68cm breite genannt. Kommt also gut hin.

Auch von mir alles Gute und viel viel Spaß an die neuen Bikebesitzer!!!

PS: Wir brauchen mehr Fotos der frischen Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_T_B (20. Mai 2009)

@pixelquantec : starkes Teil, Glückwunsch und gute Fahrt!


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Mai 2009)

@pixelquantec: welchen sinn macht denn diese reifenkombi? da hat einer der monteure gepennt, der rocket ron muss nach vorne und der racing ralph nach hinten!


----------



## Firstlight (20. Mai 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> So Leute: Meins ist DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> V.MR in XTR und Magura Durin.
> Habs heute dem DHL-Fahrer aus den Händen gerissen, nach der Arbeit montiert und noch ne kleine Kennenlernrunde gedreht. Der erste Eindruck: Fährt sich super. Geometrie passt 1a. Sattel mit Zollstock auf Höhe eingestellt...passt. Die gabel begeistert schon beim ersten Ausritt. Den Hinterbau muß ich noch ein bissl einstellen, aber der Werkssetup ist auch schon ganz ordentlich.
> Und nun die Bilder:


 

Ja fette Kare!

Glückwunsch....

Mit der XTR gefällt es mir noch ein wenig besser.......wie bist du an die Magura Gabel gekommen?Im Konfigurator wurde die doch gar nicht angeboten?
Feines Teil......die Laufräder sind total leise...empfindest Du das auch so?

Hab mein Rad am Samstag auch mal ein wenig härter ranngenommen...38km 400hm in 2,30std......da ging es Bergab teilweise ganz schön zur Sache........Mein Gesamteindruck im Wald sicher und gut gerüstet für flotte Downhills.....aber auf befestigten Wegen bzw. Straßen ne kleine Rennmaschine........

Darf ich fragen was du für Dein Setup gesamt gezahlt hast?

Gruß First


----------



## pixelquantec (20. Mai 2009)

Firstlight schrieb:


> Ja fette Kare!
> 
> Glückwunsch....
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Blumen. In echt sieht es noch etwas aggressiver aus. Die Gabel gabs es im Konfigurator einfach zum anklicken. Alles zusammen für knapp 2500 plus XTR-Pedale. Und ja, auf der Straße ist es ne echte Rennmaschiene. Zumal hier in HH viele Radwege nem Wurzeltrail recht nahe kommen. Das Fahrwerk bügelt alles einfach weg. So macht biken richtig Spass. Bin nur mal ne Runde zum Checken gefahren und war schon begeistert. Jetzt kommt noch die dicke Schutzfolie an die eponierten Stellen und dann kann es ( leider erst am Sonntag ) mal richtig zur Sache gehen. Ich freu mich schon. Die Reifen sind eher was für Forstwege und Stadt. Ich werde sie etwas agressiver runterfahren, denn ich hab die Fat Albert schon hier liegen.

Und dann ist erstmal Schluß mit Geldausgeben.


----------



## pixelquantec (20. Mai 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @pixelquantec: welchen sinn macht denn diese reifenkombi? da hat einer der monteure gepennt, der rocket ron muss nach vorne und der racing ralph nach hinten!


 
Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Hatte allerdings keine "Zeit" zum wechseln. Mußte unbedingt mal mit dem Teil fahren. Die Reifen müssen eh nochma raus, da die Schläuche mit RR-Ventilen montiert haben. 
Ist mir auch neu sowas. 

Der Rocket Ron am HR ist einfach nur ne Lusche. Und da war es gestern trocken!


----------



## Firstlight (20. Mai 2009)

Ja das freut mich das es Dir auch so gefällt.....

Ja ich dachte damals die Gabel gibts nur in schwarz..daher hab ich mich für die Reba entschieden.....Bin aber mit der auch wiklich sehr zufrieden....

...viel spaß noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (20. Mai 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> .... Die Reifen müssen eh nochma raus, da die Schläuche mit RR-Ventilen montiert haben.
> Ist mir auch neu sowas.
> ....



Wo ist denn da das Problem  

Ist eigentlich üblich so, Du musst mal nachsehen ob Du einen Ensatz in der Felge hast, den Du rausnehmen kannst. Sonst kriegst Du ein Autoventil ohne Aufbohren nicht rein.

Ich habe übrigens in meinem V.XR auch S-Ventil Schläuche in Mountain King 2.4. Bisher kein Problem mit Platten usw. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## M_T_B (20. Mai 2009)

bikerunner65 schrieb:


> Wie zu sehen ist, ist neben Brems- und Schalthebeln auch noch Platz für die Gabelfernbedienung (links) und die Sattelstützenfernbedienung (rechts).
> Der Garmin hat auch ein sicheres Plätzchen gefunden.
> Habe (nicht auf den Fotos zu sehen) mal ne Nightridelampe montiert. Ne zweite lässt sich auf der anderen Seite ebenfalls montieren.
> Den Lenker habe ich gekürzt (jetzt 640 mm - die Bäume im Pfälzer Wald stehen bisweilen recht eng nebeneinander. Kontakt mit dem Lenker bei Singletraildriften versuche ich zu vermeiden)
> Geht auch noch problemlos.



Schaut gut aus. Ich habe mich allerdings für die Syntace-Variante entschieden. Der hat auch 68cm und darf laut Syntace nicht gekürzt werden. Allerdings sollte auch dies machbar sein. Da habe ich schon genügend drüber gelesen.

Ich hoffe, der deutliche Mehrpreis macht sich bezahlt. Die beiden Truvativ-Komponenten kostet zusammen gerade mal  40,-, Syntace-Vorbau und Lenker gut  200,-.

Aber wenn es nicht passt, weiß ich durch dich zumindest schon einmal, auf was ich sinnvoll umsteigen könnte und der Rest wird dann mit leichtem Verlust verkauft oder an anderen Rädern in meiner Familie verwendet. Meine Jungs würden sich nach solchen Komponenten bestimmt die Finger lecken 

Servus


----------



## M_T_B (20. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da das Problem
> 
> Ist eigentlich üblich so, Du musst mal nachsehen ob Du einen Ensatz in der Felge hast, den Du rausnehmen kannst. Sonst kriegst Du ein Autoventil ohne Aufbohren nicht rein.
> 
> ...


Da gebe ich Montana recht. Hat auch nichts mit RR-Ventilen zu tun. Die SV-Ventile werden z.B. auch bei Fulcrum-Felgen benötigt. Oder auch bei UST-Felgen, die mit Schlauch zu fahren sind. Habe die XM819 UST. Wenn ich bei denen einen Platten kriege, kommt die weiße "Suppe" rein oder ein SV-Schlauch. Die Qualität der AV- und SV-Schläuchen ist m.E. identisch und kosten auch das gleiche. Z.B. von Schwalbe AV13 oder SV13.

Servus


----------



## kupfermark (20. Mai 2009)

In der aktuellen BSN wird ein konfiguriertes V.XM getestet und schneidet mit "Prädikat sehr gut" ab. 

Der Aufbau ist meinem Bestelltem recht ähnlich, blauweiß mit Fox Gabel und Dämpfer, ich hab nur statt dem Shimano LRS den DT Swiss genommen, und mich statt der XT-Combo für SLX entschieden. 

Im Test wird am Schluss erwähnt, daß "die Druckstufenabstimmung des Fox-Dämpfers nicht perfekt auf die Hinterbaukinematik getrimmt wurde - hier hat Votec aber bereits reagiert und erarbeitet aktuell ein passenderes Set-up."

Ist jetzt natürlich etwas ärgerlich, weil ichs ja schon vor knapp 4 Wochen bestellt hab. Fährt jemand mit dem Fox-Dämpfer und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## M_T_B (20. Mai 2009)

Grundsätzlich machst Du dein SET-UP selber. Es gibt natürlich eine Grundeinstellung der Dämpfer - aber auch hier kann man Pech haben. Gab gerade einen Bericht in der aktuellen BIKE oder MOUnTAIN-BIKE, dass eine Tuning-Firma in England die Dämpfer perfekt auf Dich abstimmt. Kostet zwar etwas aber dauert nur 1 Woche und soll genial sein.
Und nebenbei gesagt: auch Testsergebnisse sind subjektiv. Die Zeitschriften suggerieren einem immer gerne absolute Neutralität. Aber auch die Tester, die die Räder wahrscheinlich ganz anders bewegen als der ONB (Otto-Normal-Verbraucher), haben ihre Vorlieben. Und von Repräsentativität kann da aus meiner Sicht keine Rede bleiben.

Also locker bleiben, ich kriege auch den FOX, stelle ihn mir für mich ein und dann geht's los.

Servus


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich lese hier schon längere Zeit interessiert mit und finde vor allem das Votec XC, sowie SX sehr interessant.

Hat denn jemand von euch schon eines der aktuellen Race Hardtails ausgeliefert bekommen und kann näher darüber berichten?

Zum Thema überdämpfter Hinterbau:

Hauptproblem der Fox Dämpfer dürfte die zu hohe Druckstufendämpfung sein. Diese benötigt ein Float Link Rahmen nicht, da er schon von Haus aus gegenüber Antriebseinflüssen immun ist und die zusätzliche starke Druckstufe nur zu Lasten der Sensibilität geht.

Allen Leuten mit Problemen würde ich zu tftuned mit Sitz in England raten. Die können den Dämpfer exakt entsprechend den gewünschten Anforderungen an das Rad anpassen und die hohe Druckstufe entfernen -> http://www.tftunedshox.com/

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## blobbyvolley (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem Fully und war bisher voll auf ein Canyon Nerve XC eingeschossen. War nun am Wochenende in Koblenz und hab eines in XL Probegefahren und gemerkt, dass mir das Oberrohr irgendwie zu lang ist (ich möchte lieber entspannt und aufrechter sitzen aber L ist zu klein). Habe nun überlegt einen kürzeren Vorbau zu montieren um das vielleicht hinzubekommen aber sicher bin ich nicht.
Dann ist mir Votec aufgefallen und die Bikes finde ich um einiges schöner. Speziell geht es um ein V.MR. Das Oberrohr scheint auch deutlich kürzer zu sein (etwa 2,5cm). 
Nun meine Fragen: Macht der Unterschied von 2,5cm was aus? Sitzt es sich dann auf dem Votec deutlich entspannter oder lässt sich das auch mit einem anderen Vorbau ausgleichen? Hat jemand von euch ein V.MR in Größe 54 und könnte mal ein Foto reinstellen? Bei dem Canyon hat mir nämlich der Rahmen auf Grund der Größe nicht so gut gefallen. Das Oberrohr hatte im Bereich des Steuerrohrs einen deutlichen Abstand zum von unten kommenden Rohr. Also wenn jemand ein Foto davon machen könnte wäre das echt super. Wie ist ansonsten die Kinematik nach eurer Erfahrung? In dem einen Test steht es wippt leicht und im anderen steht es hat keine Antriebseinflüsse. Wie ist euer Empfinden? Kann man z.B. auch den Lock Out gut erreichen? Sieht mir ziemlich tief gelegen aus!?
Sorry für die vielen Fragen!

Gruß Blobby


----------



## PioneerPixel (20. Mai 2009)

2,5cm machen sicher was aus. Teste es doch einfach mal an irgendeinem deiner Bikes indem du den Sattel um die besagten 2.5cm vor oder zurück verstellst.

Nenne doch mal deine Schrittlänge, Armlänge, Rumpflänge usw. Dann können dir V.MR besitzer sicher besser Auskünfte geben.


----------



## pixelquantec (20. Mai 2009)

blobbyvolley schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem Fully und war bisher voll auf ein Canyon Nerve XC eingeschossen. War nun am Wochenende in Koblenz und hab eines in XL Probegefahren und gemerkt, dass mir das Oberrohr irgendwie zu lang ist (ich möchte lieber entspannt und aufrechter sitzen aber L ist zu klein). Habe nun überlegt einen kürzeren Vorbau zu montieren um das vielleicht hinzubekommen aber sicher bin ich nicht.
> Dann ist mir Votec aufgefallen und die Bikes finde ich um einiges schöner. Speziell geht es um ein V.MR. Das Oberrohr scheint auch deutlich kürzer zu sein (etwa 2,5cm).
> ...


 
Ich habe bei 1,78m den 46er Rahmen und der passt super. 
An den Lockout der Gabel komme ich auch spielend ran ohne akrobatische Aktionen. Den Dämper während der Fahrt zu blocken ist etwas schwieriger, aber es geht auch recht easy. Zumal ich bisher keine Notwendigkeit verspürt habe, den Dämper zu sperren. Der Hinterbau wippt eigentlich bei nem runden Tritt garnicht und im Wiegetritt sehr wenig.


----------



## armor (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo Kalle,

ich hab nun seit 2 Tagen das XCR, also im Prinzip das XC nur eben mit der Rohloffdose.
Hab mir allerdings das Teil konfiguriert. 
Zum Rahmen kann ich nur sagen, top verarbeitet, geile geo, klar, sehr racig. Ich bin 178cm, 86cm SL und 64cm Armlänge. Hab mir obwohls grenzwärtig war den 50er Rahmen geholt, sprich mit eigentlich sehr langem 615mm Oberrohr, dazu nen 90er Vorbau. Sitze sehr sportlich drauf, allerdings nicht gestreckt. Die Arme sind leicht angewinkelt.
Hab heute meine erste 3h Ausfahrt mit dem wahnsinns Teil gemacht und bis auf meinen leicht schmerzenden Hintern wars rund rum geil! Mit dem Teil lässt sichs auch richtig geil touren, so viel kann ich jetzt schon am 2. Tag sagen.
Ich kann das Teil nur empfehlen. Ist allerdings nichts für Bewegungsmuffel!

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. Mai 2009)

*Doppelpost*


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo Armin,

danke, für deine Antwort.

Das XCR gefällt mir auch sehr gut - sprengt aber wohl leider mein geplantes Budget für das Race Hardtail Projekt.

Bist du denn vorher auch mal das XC probe gefahren? Es soll laut "Mountain Bike Magazin" ja nicht sehr racelastig sein.

Gibts auch ein Foto von deinem Aufbau?

Viele Grüße
Kalle


----------



## armor (21. Mai 2009)

> *AW: VOTEC - German Handmade Bikes*
> Hallo Armin,
> 
> danke, für deine Antwort.
> ...


Ne, noch hab ich es irgendwie noch nicht geschafft en photo zu machen...kommt aber dieses lange Wochenende noch...
Probegefahren bin ich es im Vorfeld nicht. Hab mich beim Händler in der Nähe ein paar mal auf ähnliche Geometrien gesetzt...und für mich war klar, als Windfang fahr ich nicht durch die Wälder!
Es ist durchaus sehr racelastig, das stimmt. Nur eins ist mal klar: Du machst imho eher en Racer durch diverse Einstellungen/Anbauten zu nem "Tourer" als en Tourer zu nem Racer...

Welches steht denn für dich zur Wahl? Das XC 1.1?
Ich kann jedem der ein bischen was ausgeben will nur raten, holt euch die Rohloff...diese Dose bringts! Schaltet wie ne Nähmaschine! 

greetz


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo Armin,

da bin ich gespannt. Wenn ist für mich das XC 1.1 von Interesse. Ich habe jetzt ersteinmal ein Canyon bestellt - sollte das nichts werden, ist das Votec mein Favorit.

Eine Rohloff gefällt mir auch gut - kommt aber wenn ins Fully 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Karl der Grosse (21. Mai 2009)

Hi Kalle,
welches Canyon hast du bestellt? Und warum hast du dann nicht gleich das V.XC genommen? Was findest du am Canyon so viel besser, als am Votec?

Gruß Karl


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo Karl der Grosse,
ich habe das Einstiegs-Grand Canyon bestellt: Al 6.0

Von den Geometriedaten her ist das Canyon um einiges Race-lastiger, als das Votec XC.

Hinzu kommt noch der leichtere Rahmen und so clevere Detaillösungen, wie innenverlegte Schaltzüge und Tapered Steerer. Im Gegensatz zum Votec (außer vor Jahren das Tox) habe ich das Canyon erst vor einer Woche probe gefahren.

Das sind die Hauptgründe, die mich dazu bewogen haben. Ausstattungstechnich sind beide Bikes ja vergleichbar.

Handmade in Germany spricht aber natürlich ganz klar für das Votec. Ich werde die Marke so schnell auch nicht aus den Augen verlieren 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## armor (21. Mai 2009)

Oh mann, Kalle, mal bestellt sich doch kein Canyon. Nicht wenn es VOTEC gibt.
Was haste dir denn da für eins bestellt? Das Gran Canyon, oder was?

Meine Freundin hatte sich erst vor wenigen Tagen mal über ein Lady Canyon informiert.

Wollt ihr wissen, was die Dame am anderen Ende der Leitung zu meiner Freundin gesagt hat?

ACHTUNG! Ich zitiere:
"Bauen wir nicht mehr!" -->Ende
Als meine Freundin dann zu ihr meinte, dass es aber auf der Homepage noch zum Kauf angeboten wird kam dann die Antwort: " Wir bauen es aber nicht mehr!" wieder kam dann nix weiteres mehr von der unfreundlichen Dame am Servicephone...

Darauf hin hat meine Freundin das Gespräch beendet.

Kalle, haste schon mal hier im Forum ins Canyon Wartezimmer geschaut?
Ich finds teilweise unverschämt, wie die mit ihren Kunden umgehen...
Grund genug das nicht auch noch zu unterstützen.

Bestells ab und hol dir das XC1.1, glaub mir, da fährst du besser mit. Da haste deutsche Handarbeit und unterstützt keine Firma die meint auf nem hohen Ross sitzen zu müssen und die Rahmen in Asien fertigen lässt. Unterstütz die deutsche Wirtschaft!

Schon gesehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=373781
?
sowas gehört gefördert! Nicht die für en Appel und en Ei gefertigten Rahmen von Canyon aus Asien! 

Und ausserdem baut Votec natürlich auch die viel besseren Bikes, is ja eh klar!


----------



## Karl der Grosse (21. Mai 2009)

Hi Kalle,
das mit der Geometrie stimmt schon, deshalb bin ich auch noch ein bisschen stutzig mit dem Kauf. Irgendwie sieht das V.XC auf dem Bild eher wie ein Crossrad aus (aber vielleicht ist das auf dem Bild ja ein sehr großer Rahmen?). Ich sollte es einfach mal in echt sehen vor dem Kauf, aber ich hab gerade einfach keine Zeit, nach Stuttgart zu fahren. 
*Oder hat jemand das V.XC mit nem 50er/46er Rahmen? Wenn ja, könntet ihr bitte ein gutes Bild von der Seite reinstellen?

*Wäre echt nett, Gruß Karl


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (21. Mai 2009)

Na.. da muß ich aber auch mal kurz:
Also ich fahre mein XC jetzt seit 6500km. Das soll nicht racelastig sein??  Das Oberrohr ist sehr lang! Sonst mach es racelastiger (längerer Vorbau etc!).
Ich fahre oft mit Jemandem, der ein Canyon (so eins wie Du best. hast) fährt. auch ein lecker Bike, aber da liegen von der Philosphie doch einige kleine Weltkugeln dazwischen! Siehe meine Vorredner!
Ich sage: deutscher Rahmenbau, mit Sonderwünschen 8 Wochen Lieferzeit, sehr gut verarbeitet, sehr steif und geht wie die Sau! 
Schau mal auf meine Bilder!
Gruß Kurbelmaxe  (falls Du bei Canyon durchkommst, bestel es ab!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Mai 2009)

Nabend,

noch ist ja nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen und Berlin ist wegen einer Probefahrt auch nur 250km entfernt 

Amor: ich besaß schon mal ein Canyon und war bisher mit dem Service zufrieden. Dass es dort momentan drunter und drüber geht ist ja allgemein bekannt. 

Kurbelmax: was heißt denn "Sonderwünsche" für dich und welche Rahmengröße fährst du?

Der Herr Rose zeigte sich mir am Telefon nicht sonderlich "entgegenkommend", was auch nur minimalste Abweichungen des XC 1.1 anbelangte. Manchmal ist der erste Eindruck ja nunmal entscheidend. Von daher muss ich das noch ein bisschen überdenken 

Viele Grüße
Kalle


----------



## armor (22. Mai 2009)

Hy Kalle,
ich mach morgen Bilder von meinem XCR! Hat Rahmengröße 50, also 615mm Oberrohr. Und mit nem Crossbike hat das XC gar nix zu tun, glaub mir! Hab heut ca. 100km mit dem Teil gerissen. Über Schotterpisten, Wiesen, Äcker, Wald, Teer etc...en echter X-Country-Racer, bis aufs Gewicht, aber das ist mir egal, da ich nicht vorhabe den Weltcupsieg zu holen!
greetz!


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (22. Mai 2009)

Genau!
Sehe ich so wie armor. Treten musste ja bei allen Eseln. Aber einen schnuckeligen Alurahmen, noch dazu Made in G., leicht und schnell und steif. Sooviel Auswahl haste da nicht. Und da finde ich die Votec Nummer gar nicht schlecht.

Sonderwünsche. andere Farbe, keine Cantisockel, weniger Aufkleber unter dem Lack, alles kein Problem. Herr Rose ist sehr freundlich gewesen. Ich hatte nur Mängel an der Montage (siehe vorherige Beiträge von mir)
Kurbelmaxe


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen,

der Crossrad Kommentar kam nicht von mir. Ich bin auf die Fotos gespannt - wenn, dann würde ich mich auch für die Rahmenhöhe 50 entscheiden. 

Vorzugsweise in blau 

Schaun wir mal. 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (22. Mai 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> @FreeFlowFusion:
> Der Shop in Stuttgart macht evtl wegen den Dirtmasters zu am Mittwoch, also lieber vorher nochmal anrufen bevor du vor verschlossenen Türen stehst. Auf jedenfall sind viele Räder weg, ebenfalls wegen Winterberg. Hieß es zumindest.



Tja, das kommt davon, wenn man nicht täglich ins Forum schaut, bin heute vor verschlossenen Türen gestanden, Shop hat zu bis nächste Woche Dienstag wg. Dirtmasters. 

Aber zumindest waren ein paar Bikes im Schaufenster und selbst das wars
wert,  , sehen in natura noch viel besser aus. 

Nächste Woche Dienstag folgt nächster Anlauf...


----------



## Karl der Grosse (22. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute,
ich gebe es zu, das mit dem "Crossrad" war ich. Ich nehme dies natürlich zurück. Nachdem ich armors Erfahrungsbericht durchgelesen hatte, war für mich klar, dass das V.XC ein Race-Hardtail ist. Sah halt auf der Homepage ein bisschen so aus, aber in Natura ists bestimmt viel besser. 
Armor: Ich bin schon voll auf deine Bilder gespannt!

Gruß Karl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karl der Grosse (22. Mai 2009)

Hi Kurbelmaxe, 
dein V.XC sieht ja extrem cool aus. Welche Rahmenhöhe hat deins und ist der 2008er Rahmen gleich wie der 2009er?  Ich persönlich bevorzuge den weißen Rahmen, aber rot sieht aber auch klasse aus.

Gruß Karl


----------



## armor (22. Mai 2009)

Weils heute morgen hier bei mir noch regnet hab ichs nun endlich geschafft die Fotos reinzustellen. Sind natürlich wie ihr seht keine fotographische Meisterleistung, dürfte aber erstmal genügen um sich ein Bild von meinem Traumbike zu machen.
Wenn ihr Fragen zu den Komponenten habt, die ich anbauen lies, dann bitte einfach melden.
Auf euer feedback bin ich natürlich echt gespannt...


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo Karl d. Grosse,
ich finde das hier im Forum die Optik und das Aussehen generell viel zu hoch angesetzt wird. Klar schaue ich auch auf ein lecker Teichlen, aber wichtiger wäre mir wie & wo gefertigt (Co2 Bilanz!!), vor allem aber, wie fährt es sich!!  Und das XC geht gut, sehr gut sogar. Ich habe da schon so einiges durch. Da kannste z.B. ein Storck Alurahmen komplett vergessen, der ist dagegen butterweich!!
Ich habe die Rahmengrösse 50, bei 186cm und 88cm Schrittmass. Die Geo ist übrigens die gleiche wie das alte Tox und ich würde mal behaupten die löten den Rahmen auf der gleichen Lehre wie früher.
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## armor (22. Mai 2009)

Hi Kurbelmaxe,

ich hab mal ne Frage zu deiner Vorbaulänge. Ich fahr ja den gleichen Rahmen wie du, gleiche Maße. Bin aber nur 178cm und 86cm SL.
Hast du nen 120er dran?

Gruß
armor


----------



## Karl der Grosse (22. Mai 2009)

Hi armor,

verdammt cooles Fahrrad hast du. Der schwarze Rahmen sieht ja auch echt heiß aus.
Die DT Swiss Gabel fasziniert mich, aber bloß hast du als hintere Bremsscheibe keinen Magura SL Rotor? Aber sonst insgesamt gefällt mir dein Rad total, ich bin begeistert! Natürlich hat es wohl auch dementsprechend gekostet, aber wer Wert auf gute Qualität legt, dem ist dies irgendwo nicht so wichtig. Aber insgesamt: Wirklich tolles Fahrrad und das Warten hat sich wohl sehr gelohnt.
Kurbelmaxe: Ich bin zwar 12cm kleiner als du und meine SL ist 3cm kleiner als deine. Findest du, das kann ich bei nem 50er Rahmen mit nem 80er Vorbau ausgleichen?

Gruß Karl


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (22. Mai 2009)

Wat für schwierige Fragen...
Ihr müsst es ausprobieren, man kann ja über den Vorbau viel machen.

Ich fahre einen 120mm Vorbau, weil ich das Streckbankmässige mag. Dazu den Vorbau/ Lenker runter bis zum Knacken im Rücken... und sollst mol kieken, dat Ding löpt!
Kurbelmaxe


----------



## armor (22. Mai 2009)

He, Karl,
ich hab meine Maße ja schon gepostet. Fahr das Teil mit nem 90er Vorbau und das passt genau. Du hast fast die gleichen Maße wie ich...also ich würd dir zu nem 90er raten.
Jo, die DT Swiss ist ne hammer Gabel. Nö, die Bremsen sind "nur" Marta mit 2 180er Scheiben. Reicht für mich dicke, zumindest jetzt noch!


----------



## Karl der Grosse (22. Mai 2009)

Hi Armor,
danke für die Auskunft, dann werd ich wohl nen 90er Vorbau für den 50er Rahmen nehmen. Und das mit der Bremse: Ich meinte, dass die hintere Bremsscheibe keine gewöhnliche Magura ist, oder? Für mich kam sie eher wie eine Schimano vor. Aber sonst ist dein Bike echt der Traum. Und ich glaub, ich nehm auch das schwarze, sieht in natura um Welten besser aus als das schwarz auf der Homepage.

Gruß Karl


----------



## armor (22. Mai 2009)

doch, ist ne echte, reine magura marta...an mein bike kommt niemals nicht schimano...


----------



## Nackskopp (22. Mai 2009)

Ich war gesten auf dem Dirtmasters in Winterberg und habe mir am Votec Stand die neuen Modelle angesehen.

Als ich muss schon sagen....

Auch die Farben sehen in natura alle echt klasse aus. Da ist ihnen ein großer Wurf gelungen. Echte Hingucker.

bleibt zu hoffen das sie nicht von Ihrem Erfolg überholt werden und die Individualität, Lieferzeit, Qualität und Beratung künftig verloren geht.

Nicht das wir dann ein Canyon double bekommen.


Die Jungs am Votec Stand waren übrigens sehr nett auch wenn sie nicht Rose hießen   und das Stake vom Grill war lecker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic00 (22. Mai 2009)

Puh,
die aktuellen Votecs sehen ja HAMMER aus!
Bin momentan auf der Suche nach nem Marathon/Race Fully und da ist mir das V.CS ins Auge gestochen.
Gibts da schon Erfahrungen mit?

Wollte bis vor wenigen Minuten ein Canyon NErve MR 9 bestellen...aber jetzt


----------



## kupfermark (22. Mai 2009)

sonic00 schrieb:


> Wollte bis vor wenigen Minuten ein Canyon NErve MR 9 bestellen...aber jetzt



Nimm Dir ein paar Minuten Zeit, lies Dir den Thread hier durch und danach den Canyon-Wartezimmer Thread. Danach dürfte die Entscheidung leichter fallen


----------



## Nackskopp (22. Mai 2009)

Solltest Du dann der Überzeugung sein, das die Bikes aus dem Sauerland genauso gut sind, dir nur ein tick zu deiner Entscheidung fehlt; guck doch mal in dein Profil unter Wohnort und Beruf


----------



## DrecksBecks (22. Mai 2009)

jetzt mal erlich - wer fährt am Gardasee schon die richtig harten Mosertouren, Prio ist die Windsbar oder Meckies, dazu die obligatorische Cambelbackrunde von Torbole nach Riva1

Ich bin immer alleine auf den Trails!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Mai 2009)

Nabend Freunde des deutschen Rahmenbaus 

Vielen Dank Amor, fürs Hochladen der Fotos. Jetzt habe ich den Rahmen auch noch aus Perspektiven gesehen, die mir bislang nicht bekannt waren. Sieht klasse aus.

Ich werde morgen mal die Telefonleitung bis nach Koblenz (Canyon) zum Glühen bringen und - sofern alles klappt - blind ein XC 1.1 bestellen.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## armor (22. Mai 2009)

Danke, Kalle!
Du stornierst also...sauber...machs aber auch noch per e-mail und las dir das Storno schriftlich bestätigen!
 Gute Wahl das V.XC 1.1 sach ich da nur!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Mai 2009)

Servus,

oh man - ich kann mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden: entweder das günstige 1.1, oder dank Konfigurator noch Durin, XT und ein bisschen Carbon mit leichteren Laufräder dran. Damn - eigentlich soll das doch nur ein günstiges Race-Hardtail neben den Fullys werden 

Die Aufpreispolitik ist ganz fair, wie ich finde...

Sollte mich dann doch mal wieder der Verstand einholen: hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Einstiegs-Laufradsatz gemacht? 

-> Mavic Crossride

Und um welche Sattelstütze handelt es sich bei der "Votec"? 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## armor (23. Mai 2009)

Servus,

soeben hab ich meiner Freundin das XC Konf. bestellt mit dem Lady-Sattel von Selle...
Herr Rose gab mal wieder nett Auskunft.
In 6 Wochen sollts hier sein...genau richtig zum Geburtstag meiner Freundin.

Und ich werd mich nun erstmal in die Wälder Oberschwabens begeben.

So long
armor


----------



## Karl der Grosse (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo armor,

da du ja jetzt Besitzer des V.XCR bist, habe ich eine Frage: Ist an deinem Rahmen 
auch am Unterrohr wie auf dem Bild des V.XCR oder des V.XC auf der Homepage ein Strich zu erkennen, der das ganze Unterrohr umfasst? Wie hier z.B. ich glaub am 2008er V.XC unter Bikesport News: http://www.bikesportnews.de/test-te...r-einpeitscher-die-race-rakete-votec-vxc.html
Interessiert mich halt nur, weil es ziemlich auffällt. Es befindet sich beim 2009er beim "C" von Votec auf dem Unterrohr.

danke,Gruß Karl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

das Bike ist bestellt. Ich habe mich für das XC 1.1 in Blau und der Serienausstattung entschieden. Ich hoffe, die Farbe sieht genau so aus wie bei den anderen Votec Modellen.

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung "pro Votec".

Das Canyon gefällt mir zwar nach wie vor auch gut aber a) stört mich dann doch die lange Wartezeit und b) muss man ja nicht zweimal drüber nachdenken, wenn man zu fast identischem Preis ein Votec Made in Germany bekommen kann. Das höhere Gewicht werde ich wohl irgendwie verschmerzen können 

Gruß
Kalle

@ Armor: gute Entscheidung. Ist es für deine Freundin auch ein 1.1 geworden?


----------



## don-rock (23. Mai 2009)

heute fast 5 stunden im sattel meines XC gesessen und - es war sooo schöööön


----------



## armor (23. Mai 2009)

He, Karl, ich wollt den Strich immer vermeiden...hab extra en schwarzes gekauft...

Aus Protest musste die Farbe des XC für meine Süße weiss sein...

Aber wahrscheinlich liegts eh nur an den Farben, dass bei diesen XC immer en Strich am Unterrohr ist^^

Ich werd mich bei votec mal beschweren...so gehts ja nich hier 
Edit: (Votec Homepage geöffnet)
Ich seh morgen mal nach...Fiel mir nie auf...*duckundweg*


----------



## armor (23. Mai 2009)

He don-rock,

nette Einstellung der Sattelhöhe...scheint en verspielter Tag gewesen zu sein...


----------



## armor (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo Karl,

jawoll, ein kleines, feines konf. Kostenpunkt 894â¬!
Sie freut sich schon drauf...und das obwohl sie es selbst bezahlen muss. Von mir gibts nur ne Trinkflasche zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Mai 2009)

Schönes Rad, don-rock. Es scheint auf dem Foto so, als würdest du dein XC als Dirtbike missbrauchen, was den Sattelauszug anbelangt 

Der genannte "Strich" am Unterrohr scheint eine externe Konifizierung zu sein, ähnlich wie bei Rotwild. 

*Edit*: ich muss mich korrigieren: das Unterrohr wurde einfach nur ein wenig abgedreht:





@ Karl der Grosse: wann ist es bei dir soweit? 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maximalmax (23. Mai 2009)

So, setz mich auch mal ins "Wartezimmer" nach 12 Jahren Hardtail, gönn ich mir mal etwas Komfort. Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, kann ich in 6-7 wochen ein v.xm mein eigen nennen, und n kolleg von mir ein v.sx.   

An dieser stelle, danke an ikky...      Ich hoffe du bist mir nicht böse, das dein Rad für die nächste Zeit meinen Desktop einnimmt .....
Bekomms auch in rot...

Gruß max


----------



## EllisDee81 (24. Mai 2009)

Servus Leute,

als sehr zufriedener Votec Kunde (V.Fr) möchte ich euch mal an meinen Erfahrungen mit der Firma teilhaben lassen.

Angefangen hat alles so ziemlich vor einem Jahr, endlich Studium fertig, das erste eigene Geld aufm Konto... Klar ein neues Bike musste her, mit was mehr Federweg, etwas robuster als mein altes...

Doch was nehmen? Foren rumlesen hat irgendwann mehr verwirrt als geholfen, also Teste in Zeitschriften gelesen. In der Freerider gabs dann nen Test der 180mm Klasse. Gewonnen hatte damals das "Canyon Torque irgendwas"; ein Kumpel von mir hat auch ein neues Bike gebraucht, also bei Canyon vormittags angerufen. 

Die Dame am Telefon: ja kein Thema ist vorrätig... nee billiger bei 2 geht nicht, erst ab 5 gibts das Bike versandkostenfrei (wow!). Okay mit Kumpel beraten, nachmittags wieder angerufen um zu bestellen. Der Typ am Telefon: nee nee, das ist ausverkauft (ca 3h später!) aber nimm doch das oder das oder das, wie aufm Basar *kopfschüttel*

Also wieder den Test angeschaut. Zeitgleich haben mein Kumpel und ich gemeint, dass das Votec doch auch sehr zusagt... also mit Herrn Rose telefoniert, alle möglichen Fragen gestellt, hin und her konfiguriert, und im Endeffekt bestellt (ohne Anzahlung, Barzahlung bei Abholung). Ich muss sagen, wir sind wirklich gut beraten worden, vor allem auch ehrliche Antworten, wir hatten nie das Gefühl, etwas aufgeschwätzt zu bekommen.

Wir konnten die Bikes dann wie versprochen 4 Wochen später abholen, Liefertermin wurde eingehalten.

Nach den ersten Bikeparkbesuchen zeigten sich dann Mängel an Federgabel und Dämpfer (Mz 66, Rocco), beide haben Öl verloren. Also Herr Rose angemailt, ca 1h später war Antwort da (länger musste ich bei keiner Mail warten). Ich hab schon befürchtet, oh Gott, das Bike ab ins Sauerland, die nächsten 6 Wochen ist nix mit radeln... aber nein, GAbel und Dämpfer ausbauen, direkt zu CosmicSport (die importieren Mz in D und kümmern sich um die Garantie) schicken, das geht schneller, Herr Rose hat alles für uns geregelt.  

Will heißen: Ich bin mit dem Support von den Jungs mehr als zufrieden, man ist wirklich in guten Händen, man kümmert sich um einen auch nach Zahlung des Kaufpreises..da sollten sich andere ne dicke Scheibe von abschneiden!

Und die Bikes selbst... mittlerweile gibts viele Testberichte die nur gutes berichten, die haben alle recht. Die 18 kg spürt man überhaupt nicht, das Rad fährt sich verspielt und laufruhig zugleich, ich kann nichts negatives berichten.

Und zur Frage der 5 Jahre Garantie: Wir mussten nur unsere Adresse hinterlegen (sowas wie registrieren) das wars. Nix mit Inspektion machen lassen und Belege hinschicken...bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Firma weiterhin bestehen bleibt, und dass sie den Umzug in die neue Produktionshalle zusammen mit der Wirtschaftskrise übersteht.

Ich kann Votec und besonders das V.Fr nur empfehlen!

Bg Ellis


----------



## Karl der Grosse (24. Mai 2009)

Hi Kalle,

Wie lange es noch bei mir dauert? - Ich habe es noch nicht bestellt, da ich nochmal darüber nachdenken muss und ich würde es davor noch gerne in echt sehen. Und welche Zahlungsmethode ist zu empfehlen ?( ich würde Überweisung bevorzugen)
Aber ansonsten will ich noch alle Dinge vor dem Kauf klären (z.B. wo ich den Service machen lasse usw.).

Gruß Karl


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo Karl,

ich kann dich absolut verstehen. 

Als Zahlungsmethode würde ich ab 1000 Euro auf jeden Fall Nachname empfehlen. Das kostet bei Votec 8 Euro aufpreis - dafür zahlst du aber auch erst für die erhaltene Leistung Zug um Zug bei Warenübergang. 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## don-rock (24. Mai 2009)

armor schrieb:


> He don-rock,
> 
> nette Einstellung der Sattelhöhe...scheint en verspielter Tag gewesen zu sein...



hi armor,
ja da hast´e recht, 

das schöne an dem XC ist, dass du alleine mit der sattelhöhe  - und dem VRO vorbau - innerhalb 1 minute vom trickser zum tourer zum racer umstellen kannst.


----------



## don-rock (24. Mai 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, don-rock. Es scheint auf dem Foto so, als würdest du dein XC als Dirtbike missbrauchen, was den Sattelauszug anbelangt
> 
> Der genannte "Strich" am Unterrohr scheint eine externe Konifizierung zu sein, ähnlich wie bei Rotwild.
> 
> ...



hi kalle, yo danke - in der tat hüpfe ich immer häufiger bei jedem kleinen hügel der sich anbietet.
muss ich mir aber wieder abgewöhnen, glaube das ist nicht so gut für die DT felgen

feines foto übrigens!

@karl

jetzt weiss ich was du mit "strich" meinst.
kalle hat recht.
handelt sich um external butted tubeset.
aufgrund des megagroßen durchmesser des unterrohres (= enorme steifigkeit) kann man noch etwas material abdrehen.
so habe ich das mal erklärt bekommen.
kann auch sein, dass es sich um eine "spiegelverkehrte" muffenbauweise handelt.

auf jeden fall sieht es hammermäßig individuell aus.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (24. Mai 2009)

Ist am XC jedes Rohr (außer Hinterbau) normal rund im Querschnitt oder ist z.B. das Oberrohr etwas oval im Querschnitt?


----------



## don-rock (24. Mai 2009)

also bei meinem, eines aus ende 2008 - XC´s haben sich aber zu 09 soweit ich informiert bin nicht verändert - sind alle rohre rund, nix ovales oder hydrogeformtes dran.


----------



## armor (24. Mai 2009)

Wahrscheinlich ist mein XCR Rahmen individuell, denn da gibts diese Kerbe zwischen dem C nicht...naja, jedenfalls läuft das Teil bestens.


----------



## pixelquantec (24. Mai 2009)

Mal wieder ein Bild für alle Wartenden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (24. Mai 2009)

@karl

bevor ich mich entschieden hatte, hatte ich auch die gleichen fragen wie du.
wie groß sind die rohre, wo mache ich meinen service, ist komponente x besser oder schlechter als y, etc tec.
ist immer schwierig, man kauft sich ja nicht alle paar monate ein bike.

zwischen besser und schlechter bei den komponenten entscheidet oft der persönliche geschmack, wenn man sich in ein- und der gleichen preiskategorie bewegt.

was service angeht:
du kannst jederzeit - auch monate nach deinem kauf - bei votec anrufen (oder mailen) und bekommst eine qualifizierte auskunft.

die haben es verstanden und einen wirklich guten support.
die möchten kunden halten und sind nicht nur auf den schnellen deal aus.
diese "buy and/or die" (kauf und stirb) was man besonders in deutschland leider so oft vorfindet, dass existiert dort nicht.

was den service angeht.
ich habe mir mal 3 lokale bike händler rausgesucht und einfach mal angefragt, wie es ausschaut mit service an nicht dort gekauften bikes.
die antworten waren alle gleich.
"wir machen pauschalpreise für jedes bike, egal welche art von bike und wo es gekauft wurde".
ablehnung dürftest du nur noch von wenigen konservativen händlern bekommen - und da sollte man mit einem solchen bike eh nicht hin.

übrigens: den 1. service erstattet dir votec nachträglich bis zu (glaube) 55 euro.
einfach rechnung und bankverbindung einschicken, evtl. vorher ankündigen.

mir hat ein besuch bei votec schon zur schnelleren entscheidungsfindung geholfen.
da musste ich zwar mal ´nen freien tag opfern, aber es war u.a. auch ein erlebnis da mal hinter die kulissen schauen zu können.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (24. Mai 2009)

Ok, danke don-rock, also ist der Rahmen des XC zwar recht schlicht, aber dennoch sehr steif.


----------



## don-rock (24. Mai 2009)

armor schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist mein XCR Rahmen individuell, denn da gibts diese Kerbe zwischen dem C nicht...naja, jedenfalls läuft das Teil bestens.




jetzt bin ich mir wieder unsicher ob ich das meine was karl und du meint.
vllt. sind die 09er tatsächlich anders.
ich meine das hier


----------



## don-rock (24. Mai 2009)

Karl der Grosse schrieb:


> Ok, danke don-rock, also ist der Rahmen des XC zwar recht schlicht, aber dennoch sehr steif.



joah also schlicht, der ist schon schön gemacht
hinterbau schön geschwungen und die cnc gefrästen ausfallenden machen cshon was her
steif isser in jedem fall


----------



## don-rock (24. Mai 2009)

karl,
ich hau in mein album noch ein paar fotos vom XC rein, vielleicht hilft dir das etwas.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (24. Mai 2009)

Hi don-rock,

ja genau diesen Streifen am Unterrohr meinen wir. Und du hast alle meine Fragen auf den Punkt gebracht, echt toll. Das mit dem Service ist mir jetzt viel klarer geworden. Danke, dass du noch mehrere Bilder in dein Album gestellt hast. Und welche Rahmengröße hast du (46,48???). Vielen Dank, dass du dich so für meine Kaufentscheidung interessierst. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mal einen eher kleineren Fahrradhändler auf das Thema ansprechen. Aber irgendwie habe ich ein schlechtes Gefühl.... Wenn man dem Händler ein Fahrrad bringt, das man nicht bei ihm gekauft hat. Aber ich wohne ca. 250 km von Votec entfernt, deshalb lohnt sich es nicht, wegen dem Service extra hinzufahren. Oder ich könnte es ja dann verschicken, wenn das geht.?! Naja ich weiß es nicht...  Aber insgesamt gefällt mir Votec und ich unterstütze sehr gerne den Deutschen Markt. Ich schlafe am Besten noch n paar Nächte drüber.

Gruß Karl


----------



## armor (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Don-Rock,

jo, wir meinten das im c, oder vor dem c oder wie auch immer...jedenfalls habe ich diese Kerbe nicht.
Kannst du mir sagen warum? Nicht, dass ich mich darüber beklagen werde, aber die restlichen XC(R) Bikes scheinen diese Kerbe zu haben...

Gruß
Armin


----------



## kupfermark (25. Mai 2009)

Hab grad ne mail von Herrn Rose gekriegt:
"Ihr Rad sollte Anfang nächster Woche versandbereit sein"


----------



## pixelquantec (25. Mai 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Hab grad ne mail von Herrn Rose gekriegt:
> "Ihr Rad sollte Anfang nächster Woche versandbereit sein"


 
Zielgerade erreicht.
Ziel in Sicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_T_B (25. Mai 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Hab grad ne mail von Herrn Rose gekriegt:
> "Ihr Rad sollte Anfang nächster Woche versandbereit sein"



Du Glücklicher...bei mir sind's noch ca. 5 Wochen


----------



## don-rock (25. Mai 2009)

Karl der Grosse schrieb:


> Hi don-rock,
> 
> ja genau diesen Streifen am Unterrohr meinen wir. Und du hast alle meine Fragen auf den Punkt gebracht, echt toll. Das mit dem Service ist mir jetzt viel klarer geworden. Danke, dass du noch mehrere Bilder in dein Album gestellt hast. Und welche Rahmengröße hast du (46,48???). Vielen Dank, dass du dich so für meine Kaufentscheidung interessierst. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mal einen eher kleineren Fahrradhändler auf das Thema ansprechen. Aber irgendwie habe ich ein schlechtes Gefühl.... Wenn man dem Händler ein Fahrrad bringt, das man nicht bei ihm gekauft hat. Aber ich wohne ca. 250 km von Votec entfernt, deshalb lohnt sich es nicht, wegen dem Service extra hinzufahren. Oder ich könnte es ja dann verschicken, wenn das geht.?! Naja ich weiß es nicht...  Aber insgesamt gefällt mir Votec und ich unterstütze sehr gerne den Deutschen Markt. Ich schlafe am Besten noch n paar Nächte drüber.
> 
> Gruß Karl



hi karl,
ja prima wenn dir damit etwas geholfen ist.
ich stand ja vor dem gleichen berg und habe mir auch hier aus dem forum viele meinungen geholt, denke dafür ist es auch da.

übrigens: manche händler/schrauber sind froh, wenn sie mal an ein solch ordentliches bike ran dürfen!
aber recherchier mal besser, ob in deiner nähe nicht eine werkstatt ist, wo leute arbeiten die sich auch mit hochwertigen bikes und dem entspr. sport auskennen, ihn vllt. selbst ausüben. ist erfahrungsgemäß meist besser.
die werkstätten, auch in anderen branchen, sind heutzutage meist kaufmännisch abgekapselt vom handel. müssen also schwarze zahlen schreiben und sind nicht mehr nur für service-leistungen dort gekaufter artikel zuständig. daher ist es wirklich kein problem mehr.

aber falls du mal an votec schicken musst:
(denke aber das wird nicht notwendig sein, wirst sehen)
solche riesenkartons zu versenden, ist heutzutage für privatleute auch viel einfacher und günstiger geworden. denn die logisitk unternehmen haben sich dem versand-boom der letzten jahre doch ganz gut angepasst.


meine rahmengröße ist übrigens 42.
habe mich absichtlich für das kleinere entschieden, weil ich es möglichst wendig haben wollte.

schönen gruß


----------



## don-rock (25. Mai 2009)

armor schrieb:


> Hallo Don-Rock,
> 
> jo, wir meinten das im c, oder vor dem c oder wie auch immer...jedenfalls habe ich diese Kerbe nicht.
> Kannst du mir sagen warum? Nicht, dass ich mich darüber beklagen werde, aber die restlichen XC(R) Bikes scheinen diese Kerbe zu haben...
> ...



hallo armin,

ja das ist merkwürdig.
in der aktuellen produktbeschreibung wird schon noch auf dieses external butted verfahren hingewiesen, siehe ausstattung. möglich, dass dies für 2009 geändert wurde, noch "alte fotos" online sind, die anderen evtl. noch bereits 2008 fertiggestellte rahmen erhalten haben...
nee, macht alles keinen sinn


was mir noch einfällt.
in dem 2008er line up existierte noch das V.XS.
bei dem V.XS handelte es sich um exakt den gleichen rahmen, jedoch ohne external butted.
das XS war mit deutlich günstigeren komponenten ausgestattet (und wenn ich mich recht erinnere nicht konfigurierbar). 

aber es war nicht deutlich günstiger. man hat also für ein wenig mehr geld sehr viel bessere komponenten bekommen, wenn man sich für das XC 1.1 entschied. 
daher denke ich, hat es sich nicht so gut verkauft - ist ja auch nicht mehr im programm.

falls du so ein XS rahmen hast, dann besitzt du also jetzt schon eine art rarität.

frag mal den michael rose, der kann dir dazu sicherlich was sagen.


----------



## don-rock (25. Mai 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Bild für alle Wartenden:



respekt, wie geil ist das teil denn!!!


----------



## r0ckZ (25. Mai 2009)

ist beim v.sx ein 1.5" steuerrohr reingebrutzelt worden?
und was fürn ebm hat der dämpfer? 200x50 oder 57mm?


----------



## Alamanne1 (25. Mai 2009)

Hi,
leider hat wohl noch keiner Erfahrungen mit dem v.cs. gesammelt  (hänge gerade nochmal meine Email von gestern hier an). 

Wie seid Ihr eigentlich zur passenden Rahmenhöhe gekommen?

Am Telefon sagte man mir heute, dass man gerade nicht zum Aufbau von Ausstellungs-/Testrädern komme, weil so viele Bestellungen eingehen. Gönne den Jungs ja den Erfolg (zumindest die im Stuttgarter Shop sind supernett), aber obwohl ich in den nächsten drei Wochen sowohl beim Fabrikverkauf als auch beim Berliner Shop vorbeischauen könnte, kann mir keiner sagen, ob ich vorher auch mal auf der passenden RH sitzen kann. Bei einem Bike für über 2000 müsste das doch möglich sein, wenn man bereit ist, einmal durchs halbe Bundesgebiet zu fahren. Auch wenn ich canyon nicht mag und die Typen am Testtag teilweise ziemlich arrogant schienen: Da müsste ich nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen. Hinzu kommt, dass die Rahmen ja neu konstruiert sind und in der Vergangenheit wohl nicht immer vom Feinsten waren. Die die ein v.mr haben wollen haben ja immerhin einen Test. Ob es einen für das v.cs geben wird, ist votec auch nicht bekannt. Dafür können die zwar nichts, aber wie glauben die soll man sich da für so ein Bike entscheiden???
Grüße
Alamanne1



Von gestern:
nachdem das Giant Anthem X2 so gut wie ausverkauft ist, wär evtl. das Votec v.cs meine Wahl. Konnte es nur in RH 46 in Stuttgart probesitzen, für mich (1,79cm, Schrittlänge 89cm) zu klein. 
Leider gibt es ja immer noch keinen Test. Das v.mr hatte in der Bike 4/09 ja nicht die besten Steifigkeitswerte. Bin daher etwas am Zögern, zumal ich die Sitzposition erst noch bei RH 50 ausprobieren muss.
Also, wer irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit dem Rahmen hat (insbesondere was Steifigkeit/Wippen/Pedalrückschlag/Sitzposition/tatsächliches Gewicht angeht), ich bin dankbar dafür. Erfahrungen mit den dazu erhältlichen Gabeln (insb. Magura Durin bzw. Fox) interessieren mich auch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (25. Mai 2009)

Alamanne1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> nachdem das Giant Anthem X2 so gut wie ausverkauft ist, wär evtl. das Votec v.cs meine Wahl. Konnte es nur in RH 46 in Stuttgart probesitzen, für mich (1,79cm, Schrittlänge 89cm) zu klein.
> Leider gibt es ja immer noch keinen Test. Das v.mr hatte in der Bike 4/09 ja nicht die besten Steifigkeitswerte. Bin daher etwas am Zögern, zumal ich die Sitzposition erst noch bei RH 50 ausprobieren muss.
> Also, wer irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit dem Rahmen hat (insbesondere was Steifigkeit/Wippen/Pedalrückschlag/Sitzposition/tatsächliches Gewicht angeht), ich bin dankbar dafür. Erfahrungen mit den dazu erhältlichen Gabeln (insb. Magura Durin bzw. Fox) interessieren mich auch!!!


 
mmh, also ich hab das MR in 46 bei 1,78m Körpergröße. Ich hab den Sattel mit Stütze aus dem Versandkarton genommen und auf die gleiche Höhe ( Tretlager - Satteloberkante ) wie bei meinem Cube eingestellt. Fertig. Alles passt und sitzt wunderbar. Allerdings hab ich eine Schrittlänge von 82 cm und kann nicht sagen, ob deine Schrittlänge mit einem Verschieben des Sattels ausgeglichen werden kann.

Zum CS kann ich von wegen Wippen nichts sagen. Mein MR wippt jedenfalls nur ( aber nicht störend ) im harten Wiegetritt. Zur Not gibts halt noch den Lockout.


----------



## Rischar (26. Mai 2009)

Hey,
ich habe zwei Fragen, die ihr mit bestimmt beantworten könnt:

Was sind die Öffnungszeiten vom Votec Factory Store in Stuttgart? 
Haben sie alle Modelle zum Probefahren vor Ort?
Auf der Votec-Homepage werde ich nicht fündig...


----------



## svs (26. Mai 2009)

Öffnungszeiten:
Montag - Freitag: 10-19Uhr
Samstag: 10-16Uhr

Räder: Wahrscheinlich ja. Von einigen sind's allerdings Vorserienmodelle.


----------



## warpax (26. Mai 2009)

Rischar schrieb:


> Was sind die Öffnungszeiten vom Votec Factory Store in Stuttgart?
> Haben sie alle Modelle zum Probefahren vor Ort?
> Auf der Votec-Homepage werde ich nicht fündig...



Zu Deiner ersten Frage spuckt Google das hier aus (Öffnungszeiten stehen unten):

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...ffnungszeiten&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&client=opera

Hätte bei Dir sicherlich auch nicht länger gedauert als bei mir 

Was die zweite Frage angeht, sind die kompetentesten Ansprechpartner wohl die Leute aus dem Shop selbst. Also am besten Mail oder Telefon bemühen.


----------



## b00m (26. Mai 2009)

So habe nun auch ma ne Frage an die V.FR Fahrer hier (Hoffe ich bekomme genug  Feedback, möchte nämlich keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen müssen):

Ich fahre mein V.FR ja nun auch schon einige Monate und spiele immer wieder etwas an den Dämpfer-Einstellunge rum. Rebound empfinde ich so langsam auch ganz gut, für die Trails die ich hier so fahre. Trotzdem glaube ich das ich ne etwas zu harte Feder drinne habe und möchte diese, wenn dem so ist, gerne tauschen. Bin leider nicht ganz sicher deswegen wollte ich hier mal abgleichen welche Feder ihr hier so fahrt und wieviel Sag ihr damit habt.

*Zu Mir:*
Gewicht = 80 KG nackisch
Dämpfer = DHX 5.0
Feder = 500 x 2.8
Sag = ca. 19 mm (von 190 wären das dann ja 10%)

So nun hab ich schon mehrmals gelesen das der Sag beim Fr/Dh ja eigentlich schon um die 25-35% des gesamten Federwegs betragen sollte, kann das wer bestätigen? Demnach wäre er bei mir viel zu gering und somit gleich zur nächsten Frage:
Ich habe noch keine Däpfer-Pumpe, würde es etwas bringen aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter erstmal etwas Druck rauszulassen um so mehr Sag zu erhalten oder hat das damit garnichts zu tun und ich sollte gleich die Feder tauschen?

Hoffe ich bekomme hier paar Antworten, und nicht gleich schimpfen wenn ich hier wo Bockmist geschrieben habe, bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger was das Setup des Dämpfers angeht. 

MFG


----------



## Rischar (26. Mai 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Zu Deiner ersten Frage spuckt Google das hier aus (Öffnungszeiten stehen unten):
> 
> http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...ffnungszeiten&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&client=opera
> 
> Hätte bei Dir sicherlich auch nicht länger gedauert als bei mir




Danke!
Ich dachte mir nur, wenn die Öffnungszeiten schon nicht auf der offiziellen Hompage stehen, dann macht auch Google keinen Sinn...


----------



## hands diamond (26. Mai 2009)

@b00m
Schau mal hier:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...cks/DHX_50.htm#FLOAT_Fork_Air_Spring_Settings
http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/

Wenn Du ne andere Feder brauchen solltest: Evt. passen Manitou-Federn. Ich hatte letztes Jahr für meinen 5th Element eine für <15EUR bei bike-components gekauft. Das ist ein Bruchteil von den Preisen, die Fox oder andere Hersteller verlangen.

Ansonsten findest Du über die Suchfunktion bestimmt viele Infos.


----------



## armor (26. Mai 2009)

hi, don rock,

kann eigentlich nicht sein, da ich eine rohloff fahre und hier ja die hinteren zuganschläge anders sind als z.b. beim xc oder beim damaligen XS...es kann also definitiv kein rahmen der XS-Klasse sein...

eigentlich ists ja auch egal, da die kerbe ja vom abdrehen des unterrohres kommt...dürfte also nix mit external butted zu tun haben, denke ich...
und schaust du mal auf der homepage genau das sattelrohr an den xc(r) an, dann wirst du feststellen, dass es oberhalb dem made in germany auch ne kerbe gibt...die wiedrrum auch auf den ganzen fotos der xc-bikes hier im forum fehlt...

ich schreib den m.rose demnächst mal an....


----------



## b00m (26. Mai 2009)

@ hands diamond:

Danke für deine Hilfe. Naja ich hab extra hier geschrieben und nach Anderen V.FR'lern gefragt weil ich dachte das sich Dämpfer und dazugehörige Federn je nach Hinterbaukinematik unterschiedlich verhalten!? Kurz um was bringt mir die Erfahrung von jemandem mit nem DEMO oder A-Line zum Beispiel?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Mai 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> So habe nun auch ma ne Frage an die V.FR Fahrer hier (Hoffe ich bekomme genug  Feedback, möchte nämlich keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen müssen):
> 
> Ich fahre mein V.FR ja nun auch schon einige Monate und spiele immer wieder etwas an den Dämpfer-Einstellunge rum. Rebound empfinde ich so langsam auch ganz gut, für die Trails die ich hier so fahre. Trotzdem glaube ich das ich ne etwas zu harte Feder drinne habe und möchte diese, wenn dem so ist, gerne tauschen. Bin leider nicht ganz sicher deswegen wollte ich hier mal abgleichen welche Feder ihr hier so fahrt und wieviel Sag ihr damit habt.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

ein SAG von 10% ist viel zu wenig an einem Freerider. Ich fahre an meinem Demo ca. 25% - je nach Kinematik ist da aber auch noch mehr möglich.
Ich würde dir zu mindestens 25% raten - wenn nicht sogar noch mehr. Dies erreichst du nur mit einer weicheren Feder.

Wichtig ist auch, dass du den Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter nicht zu niedrig einstellst (laut Anleitung min. 125 PSI meine ich) da andernfalls Luft in deine Dämpfung kommen kann.

Einen guten Federhärtenberechner findest du hier:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Wenn du dir noch nicht wegen der richtigen Federhärte sicher bist, so würde ich mit verschiedenen Manitou Federn experimentieren - diese sind zwar schwerer - dafür aber wesentlich günstiger als die Fox Federn.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b00m (26. Mai 2009)

Ah super, danke Kalle. Noch ne Frage: Was ist denn da mit Wheel Travel gemeint?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

damit ist der Federweg des Reifens gemeint - sprich vereinfacht gesagt: der Federweg, den der Hersteller für deinen Rahmen angibt - 190mm.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## hands diamond (27. Mai 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> @ hands diamond:
> 
> Danke für deine Hilfe. Naja ich hab extra hier geschrieben und nach Anderen V.FR'lern gefragt weil ich dachte das sich Dämpfer und dazugehörige Federn je nach Hinterbaukinematik unterschiedlich verhalten!? Kurz um was bringt mir die Erfahrung von jemandem mit nem DEMO oder A-Line zum Beispiel?



Wenn Du meinen Post mit den Links noch mal duchliest wirst Du feststellen, dass dort vom min. Druck (125 Psi ist korrekt) über den Sag und Spring Rate Calculator (der von Kalle sieht präziser aus) und den Hinweis mit den Manitou-Federn bereits alle Infos enthalten sind. 

Noch ein Tip: Über die Einstellungen am Dämpfer kann man ein Stück weit eine falsche Federhärte ausgleichen. Davon würde ich Dir aber abraten, weil man die optimale Performance immer nur mit der korrekten Feder rausholen kann.


----------



## b00m (27. Mai 2009)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Noch ein Tip: Über die Einstellungen am Dämpfer kann man ein Stück weit eine falsche Federhärte ausgleichen. Davon würde ich Dir aber abraten, weil man die optimale Performance immer nur mit der korrekten Feder rausholen kann.



Ja habe ich schonmal gehört, danke für den Tipp, deswegen will ich das mit der Feder ja heraus finden, eben genau weil ich nicht einfach was falsch einstellen möchte, auch wenns sich gut anfühlt. ^^

EDIT:
So bin nun mit der Feder aufjedenfall mal weiter, musste aber leider mit nem 2.75 inch Stroke berechnen da es den wie von FOX eigentlich angegebenen 2.8er nicht im Rechner gab. Er spuckt mir nun für ca. 85-90KG (geschätztes Gewicht mit Klamotten) ne Feder für 4-Gelenker mit 377-399 Härte aus. Denke also ich werde mal ne 400er bestellen und diese testen und schauen wo dann mein SAG liegt.

Danke für Eure hilfe, MFG


----------



## hands diamond (27. Mai 2009)

Poste dann mal, wie die 400er funktioniert. Und achte nicht nur auf den Sag sondern auch darauf, wieviel Federweg Du tatsächlich nutzt.
Der Rest hängt dann vor allem vom Fahrstil, der Strecke und persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Das ist dann ziemlich knifflig, Boost Valve, Bottom Out, Pro Pedal und die Feder aufeinander abzustimmen. Wie sich das alles gegenseitig beim DHX 5 beeinflusst, findest Du bestimmt irgendwo im Forum erklärt.


----------



## hands diamond (27. Mai 2009)

Nachtrag:
Hier gibt es das Manual auch auf Deutsch
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/09/Ger/Content/D%E4mpfers/DHX_50.htm


----------



## b00m (27. Mai 2009)

Danke nochmals für die Bemühungen. 
Ja ich werde nun die Feder + gleich ne Pumpe für den Ausgleichsbehälter bestellen. Wenn die dann da ist wird diese eingebaut und mit der Pumpe checke ich dann erstmal den Druck im behälter und schau was max/min zugelassen ist, damit stimme ich den SAG dann n tick feiner ab und dann gehts erstmal ab auf die Piste für Feintuning mit den von dir genannten Eisntellungsmöglichkeiten!

MFG


----------



## chris112 (27. Mai 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich mir wieder unsicher ob ich das meine was karl und du meint.
> vllt. sind die 09er tatsächlich anders.
> ich meine das hier
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 163868



Hi Leute,

das mit dem Strich hinter dem C hat was mit der Gewichtsreduzierung zu tun.
Wenn ich das auf dem Bild richtig erkenne ist vor dem V auch dieser Strich.
An der stelle des Unterrohres worde einfach ein bissl mehr Material 
abgetragen genauso wie vorne am Steuerrohr.
Das Steuerrohr ist in etwa der Mitte vom Rohr verjüngt  worden, wie oben schon gesagt aus Gewichtsgründen.
Den Unterschied sieht man sehr gut bei den 08´Modellen V.XS und V.XC. In meinem Profil seht ihr im Vergleich mein V.XS das diese Striche nicht hat

Gruß Chris


----------



## Nowide (27. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute, ich schieb mal kurz einen belanglosen Beitrag hier rein.
mein Bruder hat vor 2 Wochen einen super Oldtimer ergattert.

ein Votec Cougar, 







ist ziemlich verdreckt angekommen, aber nach der ersten Waschung enpuppte sich das "gemacht im Heimatland" -Fahrrad als super Kauf.

Alles, wie die metallenen Felgen glänzen wieder auch der Hinterbau.

Seitdem ist mir Votec wieder nahe gerückt. Tolle Qualitätsarbeit.
Nun sind wir auf der Suche nach den Aufklebern, Haben die Votec-Nachfolger leider nicht mehr zu verkaufen.

Für mich käme derzeit nur das Votec V.cs in Frage... naja mal sehen.
Grüße an Alle n.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_T_B (27. Mai 2009)

Kontrolliert ihr eigentlich nach Erhalt des Bikes alle Schrauben oder Rad rein, Lenker ran, Sattelstütze rein und los geht's -unabhängig vom Dämpfer-Setup


----------



## simdiem (27. Mai 2009)

@ boom

Wo ließt du deinen Sag ab?
soviel ich weiss, musst du schauen wieviel mm dein DÄMPFER (nicht der Hinterbau) Federweg hat. Dann setzt du dich auf dein Bike und schaust, wieviel mm dein Dämpfer einfedert. Jetzt nimmst du den abgelesenen Wert in mm, teilst durch den Dämpferhub in mm und multiplizierst das Ergebnis mit 100. Nun hast du deinen Sag in %.

Gruß


----------



## Firstlight (27. Mai 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Kontrolliert ihr eigentlich nach Erhalt des Bikes alle Schrauben oder Rad rein, Lenker ran, Sattelstütze rein und los geht's -unabhängig vom Dämpfer-Setup


 
Mahlzeit´s

Votec schickt Papiere mit, auf denen der Mechaniker alles was er am Rad gemacht hat,  abgehakt hat.

Nach 300km ist eine Erstinspektion vorgeschrieben, die bis 49,90Euro von Votec übernommen wird.

Schrauben sollt man immer mal ab und überprüfen.

Aber ich denke man kann den Jungs von Votec vertrauen, weil auf dem Brief der Teil "Probefahrt durchgeführt" vom Mechaniker unterschrieben wurde.

Gruß First


----------



## EllisDee81 (27. Mai 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Ja habe ich schonmal gehört, danke für den Tipp, deswegen will ich das mit der Feder ja heraus finden, eben genau weil ich nicht einfach was falsch einstellen möchte, auch wenns sich gut anfühlt. ^^
> 
> EDIT:
> So bin nun mit der Feder aufjedenfall mal weiter, musste aber leider mit nem 2.75 inch Stroke berechnen da es den wie von FOX eigentlich angegebenen 2.8er nicht im Rechner gab. Er spuckt mir nun für ca. 85-90KG (geschätztes Gewicht mit Klamotten) ne Feder für 4-Gelenker mit 377-399 Härte aus. Denke also ich werde mal ne 400er bestellen und diese testen und schauen wo dann mein SAG liegt.
> ...


Mensch leute,

ich glaub ich bin echt zu doof für den Federrechner. Ich bekomm immer nur Werte über Tausend bzw Zehntausend raus, und so schwer bin ich jetzt auch wieder nicht. Ich trag also meine 90 kg ein, auf meiner Rocco- Feder steht M475x2,5 -k83.2. Also geh ich mal davon aus, dass ich nen Shockstroke von 2,5 hab. Beim Wheel- Travel hab ich keine AHnung welche Einheit die von mir wollen, wenn ichs in Zoll umrechne kommt "Ungültiger Wert", wenn ich 18 reinschreibe kommt 1273 raus, wenn ich 180 reinschreibe 12730... bitte um Hilfe an welcher Stelle ich doof bin.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Mai 2009)

Wichtig ist, dass du statt einem Komma einen Punkt setzt.

Bei tftuned musst du außerdem den Federweg in INCH - also Zoll angeben.

2,54 cm sind 1 Zoll

Als Beispiel: bei meinem Demo mit einem Dämpferhub von 2.5 Zoll und einem Federweg von 195mm sehen die Eingaben wie folgt aus:

84 kg 
2.5 INCH Shock Stroke
7.7 Wheel Travel (195mm/25,4mm)



Gruß
Kalle


----------



## EllisDee81 (27. Mai 2009)

auf die Idee mit den Zoll bin ich ja auch schon gekommen, aber nicht auf die Idee mit Punkt statt Komma ;-) Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. Mai 2009)

No problemo 

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Laufradspezis hier:

Bestellt habe ich das XC momentan mit den serienmäßig verbauten Mavic Crossride Laufrädern.

Gegen Aufpreis könnte ich aber auch die Dt X 1800 oder die Shimano Xt WH-M 775 bekommen.

Momentan liebäugel ich mit dem XT Laufradsatz. Dieser würde im Vergleich zum Mavic 300g einsparen.

Hat jemand von euch an seinem Bike den XT WH-M 775 verbaut und kann mir seine Erfahrungen dazu mitteilen?

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## mop rocka (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo erstmal,

wollt mal fragen ob es in den Shops eigentlich ab und zu "spezial Angebote" gibt oder die preise 1:1 zu den Internetpreisen sind.

Danke


----------



## armor (28. Mai 2009)

http://einestages.spiegel.de/external/ShowTopicAlbumBackground/a4205/l19/l0/F.html#featuredEntry


----------



## M_T_B (28. Mai 2009)

@armor: man merkt, dass Du Dein Bike hast - bist sehr kurz angebunden 

@mop rocka: im Shop keine Ahnung, aber unter www.votec.de gibt es unter dem Outlet-Button Angebote - denke aus der 2008-Serie
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es andere Angebote im Shop gibt. Die haben Aufträge ohne Ende - da gibt es nichts zu verhandeln (weder zeitlich noch preislich).


----------



## M_T_B (28. Mai 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> No problemo
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Laufradspezis hier:
> 
> ...



Bin eigentlich MAVIC-Fan. Bin aber bei der Bestellung meines XM von den Crossmax ST weg zu den DT EX1750.

Kenne die DT's, allerdings die Shimanos WH nicht. Die Crossride sind auf jeden Fall nicht so toll. Würde an Deiner Stelle zu den X1800 tendieren.

Was macht das preislich?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. Mai 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich MAVIC-Fan. Bin aber bei der Bestellung meines XM von den Crossmax ST weg zu den DT EX1750.
> 
> Kenne die DT's, allerdings die Shimanos WH nicht. Die Crossride sind auf jeden Fall nicht so toll. Würde an Deiner Stelle zu den X1800 tendieren.
> 
> Was macht das preislich?



Hallo M_T_B,

die DT X 1800 kosten 72 Euro Aufpreis und der Xt Laufradsatz noch 2 Euro mehr.

Ich habe lange hin und her überlegt aber die Dts lohnen sich bei der Gewichtsersparnis nicht sonderlich für mich.

Mit Abstand am leichtesten sind die Xt Laufräder, für die ich mich nun auch entschieden habe. 

Zusammen mit ein paar anderen leichten Änderungen konnte ich das Bike noch gut abspecken 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## M_T_B (28. Mai 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hallo M_T_B,
> 
> die DT X 1800 kosten 72 Euro Aufpreis und der Xt Laufradsatz noch 2 Euro mehr.
> 
> ...



Ja, sorry - ich hatte das Modell verwechselt. Das XC ist das geniale Racer-Hardtail 
Also geht's Dir logischerweise um's Gewicht. Dann nimm die XT. Damit kannst Du nix verkehrt machen. Wenn Du aber trotzdem ein paar Sprünge machen willst, dann sollte etwas mehr Stabilität nicht schaden.

Ich fahre auf meinem Race-Hardtail Mavic XM819 UST mit XTR-Naben.
Vorne Nobby- hinten Racing-Reifen. Völlig genial.

Aber wie gesagt, Gewicht/Qualität sprechen für XT (bei Deinen Anforderungen).

Servus


----------



## Karl der Grosse (28. Mai 2009)

@M_T_B: Aus welchen Gründen ist der Mavic Crossride Laufradsatz "nicht so toll"?

@Kalle: Welche "paar anderen leichten Änderungen" hast du vorgenommen?

danke, Gruß Karl


----------



## M_T_B (28. Mai 2009)

Karl der Grosse schrieb:


> @M_T_B: Aus welchen GrÃ¼nden ist der Mavic Crossride Laufradsatz "nicht so toll"?
> ....
> danke, GruÃ Karl



Bei "Leichtgewichten" und StraÃeneinsatz mag er funktionieren - aber ab 80 Kilo (hatte den Reifen, da wog ich 84 kg) verkraftet die Felge keine hÃ¤rteren SchlÃ¤ge und tentiert zu HÃ¶henschlÃ¤gen. Auch extreme Belastung in Kurven, z.B. verbunden mit ein paar Wurzeln im Wald nimmt er sehr schnell krumm (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).

Da man aktuell die Felgen mit Disc nicht mehr als VerschleiÃteil, sondern als langfristige Investition sehen sollte, empfehle ich hochwertige Felgen, je nach Einsatzgebiet, zu kaufen. Lieber â¬ 100,- - â¬ 200 mehr zahlen und alles passt, als nach den ersten paar Kilometern schon mit dem Nippelspanner unterwegs sein.

Servus


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. Mai 2009)

@ M_T_B: ich denke auch: Preis/Gewichtsmäßig ist das die absolut beste Wahl. Optisch hätte mir aber auch der "schwere" Crossride Satz zugesagt. Bei der guten Aufpreispolitik von Votec überlegt man aber natürlich nicht lange 

Zu den Xt Laufrädern: Im letzten Jahr wurden im Forum viele Freilaufprobleme geschildert. Bisher konnte ich aber nichts weiter dazu aktuell finden. Shimano hat keine Gewichtsbeschränkung - das finde ich auch schonmal sehr gut.

Springen möchte ich mit dem Bike nicht. Dafür habe ich andere Geräte. Das Bike soll ein reines Racehardtail werden, mit dem ich auch noch ein paar Touren unternehmen kann.

@ Karl der Grosse: ich habe das XC 1.1 bestellt. 
Getauscht habe ich noch auf folgende Teile:

- Syntace P6 Sattelstütze
- Syntace F99 Vorbau mit Duraflite
- Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,25"
- XT WH-M 775 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_T_B (28. Mai 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> @ M_T_B: ich denke auch: Preis/Gewichtsmäßig ist das die absolut beste Wahl. Optisch hätte mir aber auch der "schwere" Crossride Satz zugesagt. Bei der guten Aufpreispolitik von Votec überlegt man aber natürlich nicht lange
> 
> Zu den Xt Laufrädern: Im letzten Jahr wurden im Forum viele Freilaufprobleme geschildert. Bisher konnte ich aber nichts weiter dazu aktuell finden. Shimano hat keine Gewichtsbeschränkung - das finde ich auch schonmal sehr gut.
> 
> ...



Also Freilaufprobleme kenne ich bei den XT-Naben überhaupt nicht. Benutze ich seit 5 Jahren. Meine aktuellen XTR waren viel schlimmer  
Das Geraäsch war ungleichmäßig und klang als wäre der ganze Reifen krumm und schief. Es lag allerdings nur am Fett, das noch nicht richtig verteilt war. Nach rund 150 km schnurrt der Freilauf perfekt.

Ansonsten - gute Wahl!

Servus


----------



## Karl der Grosse (28. Mai 2009)

@M_T_B: Ich will einen zuverlÃ¤ssigen Laufradsatz, der lange hÃ¤lt. Ich wollte eigentlich immer den Crossride Laufradsatz, aber wenn die sich so schnell verbiegen....?? Die Konfiguration mit den Shimano-LaufrÃ¤dern scheint sehr sinnvoll zu sein, da der Shimano-Laufradsatz etwa doppelt so teuer ist wie der Crossride Laufradsatz. Bei Votec liegt der Aufpreis bei etwa 74â¬, das ist doch ein Angebot!


----------



## Karl der Grosse (28. Mai 2009)

Zusatz: Ich wöllte den Crossride-Laufradsatz nicht mit üblen Sprüngen missbrauchen, aber so der eine oder andere kleine Sprung sollte schon drin sein. Aber ich glaub schon, das die Crossride schon deutlich stabiler sind, als der Laufradsatz meines 08er Acids. Das würde mir schon ausreichen.


----------



## xms (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Da dieses Forum die Auswahl meines neuen Bikes mit beeinflusst hat habe ich mich jetzt doch auch mal registriert.
Letzte Woche Dienstag durfte ich (exakt 4 Wochen nach Bestellung!) mein neues V.XM in Stuttgart in Empfang nehmen. 
Zur Tauglichkeit kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich noch ziemlich am Anfang meiner Karriere als Mountainbiker stehe und deshalb noch nicht sehr viele Modelle gefahren bin um einen Vergleich zu haben.
Nachdem mein altes Rockhopper dann aber doch an seine Grenzen kam (gefatzte Speichen, überforderte Federgabel, Bremse mit sehr grenzwertiger Wirkung) habe ich mich mal nach etwas neuem umgesehen.

Auf Votec aufmerksam wurde ich durch diverse Tests in Zeitschriften. Der Name kam mir sofort bekannt vor, allerdings konnte ich trotzdem nicht viel damit anfangen. Die Räder gefielen mir zwar auf anhieb richtig gut. Alsls Direkversender schied Votec dann aber erstmal aus der engeren Auswahl aus, da ich auf keinen Fall ein Bike fahren wollte auf dem ich noch nie gesessen bin.
Erst hier im Forum habe ich gelesen, dass es in Stuttgart einen Shop gibt. Auf der Hompage stand zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nichts davon. Bin dann am selben Tag noch total happy nach Stuttgart gefahren... da hing dann ein Schild an der Tür.... geschlossen wegen irgend einer Messe oder so.... juhuu... ich konnte das XM nur durch die Glasscheibe begutachten.

Ein paar Tage später hat es dann doch geklappt und nach dem ersten Besuch im Shop  war mir Votec sofort symphatisch. Auf den Tag genau, vier Wochen nach Bestellung, bekam ich dann einen Anruf, ich solle das Bike doch bitte heute noch abholen, da jetzt erst mal eine Woche geschlossen ist (wegen Dirtmasters). Alles in allem bin ich von der Kundenfreundlichkeit mehr als positiv überrascht!

Jetzt hoffe ich, dass sich mein Fahrstil mit dem neuen Bike ein gutes Stück weiterentwickelt. Mein Arsch freut sich aber auf jeden Fall schonmal darüber, dass sich mein Gehirn für ein Fully entschieden hat


----------



## Nackskopp (28. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike 

Und mach bei gelegenheit mal ein Foto. Wir sehen hier alle gerne Bilder


----------



## warpax (28. Mai 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Zu den Xt Laufrädern: Im letzten Jahr wurden im Forum viele Freilaufprobleme geschildert. Bisher konnte ich aber nichts weiter dazu aktuell finden.



Ich hab an meinem CC-Bike zumindest die XT-Naben. die funktionieren da soweit gut, sind aber auch sackschwer. Ich meine, daß ich im Forum zu den XTR-Naben jede Menge Probleme mit dem Freilauf gelesen habe, als ich wegen eines anderen LRS geschaut hatte, der die verbaut hat. Kann mich da allerdings auch vertun.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. Mai 2009)

Nabend,

danke, für euer Feedback.

Die normalen Xt Naben bin ich vor einiger Zeit auch ohne probleme gefahren. Problematisch scheint vor allem die in dem Systemlaufradsatz verbaute Version gewesen zu sein. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass das nun behoben worden ist. Von Sackschwer kann bei dem Laufradsatz auf jeden Fall nicht die Rede sein 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## warpax (28. Mai 2009)

Den LRS kenn ich nicht, aber die VR-Nabe wiegt 300g und die HR-Nabe 500g (jeweils 6-Loch). Das find ich schon eine Menge, wenn man es mit anderen Anbietern vergleicht. Und sogar die schwere Saint ist da leichter (225g VR).


----------



## M_T_B (29. Mai 2009)

@XMS: wie, nur 4 Wochen für ein XM? Ich habe vor 3 Wochen bestellt und man sagte mir, es dauert mind. 8 Wochen. Wann hast Du genau bestellt?

Da muss ich doch gleich einmal bei Herrn Rose anrufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. Mai 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Den LRS kenn ich nicht, aber die VR-Nabe wiegt 300g und die HR-Nabe 500g (jeweils 6-Loch). Das find ich schon eine Menge, wenn man es mit anderen Anbietern vergleicht. Und sogar die schwere Saint ist da leichter (225g VR).



Dass die Xt Naben ansich schwer sind, hat doch auch niemand bestritten.

Es geht um den (System-)Laufradsatz und der ist gewichtsmäßig voll in Ordnung:

http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/shimano/mtb/laufradsaetze_mtb_/WH-M775_776/

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-Disc--Vorder---Hinterrad--Modell-2008-9.html

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## M_T_B (29. Mai 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Dass die Xt Naben ansich schwer sind, hat doch auch niemand bestritten.
> 
> Es geht um den (System-)Laufradsatz und der ist gewichtsmäßig voll in Ordnung:
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so - und bei den UST sparst Du ja 2x ca. 190 Gramm Schlauch


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. Mai 2009)

@ M T B: das stimmt natürlich - aber dafür sind die UST Reifen schwerer. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Votec normale Reifen mit Schläuchen verbauen wird... aber lassen wir uns überraschen 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## PioneerPixel (29. Mai 2009)

Wie sieht das eigentlich bei dem V.XM aus. Dort steht als Laufrad Shimano XT WH-M 776/WH-M 778. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin sind die 776 im Gegensatzt zu den 778 etwas schwerer aber auch stabiler. 
Ist die 778 dann vorne montiert ?


----------



## M_T_B (29. Mai 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> @ M T B: das stimmt natürlich - aber dafür sind die UST Reifen schwerer. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Votec normale Reifen mit Schläuchen verbauen wird... aber lassen wir uns überraschen
> 
> Gruß
> Kalle



Ja, meines Wissens verbauen die Jungs bei VOTEC die Räder mit Schläuchen. Aber bei meinen stellt sich die Frage ja sowieso nicht.

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...0-Disc--Vorder----Hinterrad--Modell-2009.html


----------



## warpax (29. Mai 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Dass die Xt Naben ansich schwer sind, hat doch auch niemand bestritten.
> 
> Es geht um den (System-)Laufradsatz und der ist gewichtsmäßig voll in Ordnung:



Keine Sorge, wollte (ausnahmsweise?) nicht rumnörgeln  Der LRS sieht vom Gewicht her wirklich okay aus. Kannte ich wie gesagt bisher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (29. Mai 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Ja, meines Wissens verbauen die Jungs bei VOTEC die Räder mit Schläuchen. Aber bei meinen stellt sich die Frage ja sowieso nicht.



Ja, machen sie. Oder haben sie zumindest letzte Saison. Ich hab am Enduro die Deemax, die auch UST-kompatibel sind. Das bei der Felge enthaltene UST-Kit (Ventil, Dichtungen usw, nicht Dichtmilch oder Ähnliches) habe ich aber mitbekommen, falls ich umrüsten möchte.


----------



## M_T_B (29. Mai 2009)

hat hier eigentlich noch jemand, außer XMS, sein Bikeauch  innerhalb von 4 Wochen bekommen

Ich hätte dann die Hoffnung, dass meins auch in 2 Wochen da ist - das wäre genial


----------



## Bloodhound5 (29. Mai 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich bei dem V.XM aus. Dort steht als Laufrad Shimano XT WH-M 776/WH-M 778. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin sind die 776 im Gegensatzt zu den 778 etwas schwerer aber auch stabiler.
> Ist die 778 dann vorne montiert ?



hängt davon ab welches Achssystem die Gabel hat. Die 15mm Fox-Geschichte kriegt einen anderen XT-LRS als die 20mm Gabeln (Magura, RockShox). Vorne und hinten immer passend, natürlich.

Gruß


----------



## PioneerPixel (29. Mai 2009)

Ok Danke.
Dann müsste ich ja mit der Magura Thor den WH-M 776er LRS haben da die eine 20mm Steckachse hat.


----------



## ikky (29. Mai 2009)

@PioneerPixel

ja es ist der Wh-M 776 verbaut; den hab ich nämlich auch
Bin sehr zufrieden damit und einiges aushalten kann der anscheinend auch, da er ja oft auch bei Enduros verbaut ist.
optisch ist der natürlich auch sau geil


----------



## mop rocka (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde bzw. Votec-Bike-Besitzer,

Ich habe mich nun entschlossen ein v.xc zu kaufen nur bin ich mir über die Komponenten noch nicht ganz schlüssig bzw. fehlt mir das nötige Fachwissen.

Ich möchte mir aller Voraussicht nach ein xc 1.1 kaufen und dabei statt der Menja, die Durin Gabel und statt der Formula Oro K18 180/160, die Magura Marta 180/160 Bremse haben.

Nun weiss ich ehrlich gesagt aber gar nicht ob diese Änderungen überhaupt sinnvoll sind oder ich damit eigentlich "nur" Gewicht einspare.
Da ich damit keinen Rennen fahren werde und mein Gewicht immer zwischen 79 kg (Weihnachten ) und 74 kg (bei 189) schwankt ist mir ein Unterschied beim Gewicht von 1-1.5 kg relativ egal.

Ich weiss eigentlich sollte diese Post in das Subforum:Kaufberatung aber da ich kein anderes Bike möchte habe ich gedacht, dass ich hier besser aufgehoben bin.

Falls das sinnlos ist was ich vorhabe, kann mich vielleicht jemand beraten was ich mit den 200, die ich zusätzlich zu dem Standart xc1.1 ausgeben würde, nehmen sollte

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## M_T_B (29. Mai 2009)

nimm auf jeden Fall eine Formula: entweder K24 oder THE ONE - Du wirst Deine Freude an der Bremse haben...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
Du kannst dir ja mal meine Konfiguration anschauen. Ich bin die beiden magura Gabeln noch nicht gefahren - laut Forum soll die menja allerdings komfortabler sein. Wenn du Geld ausgeben möchtest, wuerde ich an deiner Stelle ueberlegen, entweder die rotierende Masse durch leichtere Laufräder zu verringern oder aber die schwere Lenker-Vorbau Kombi zu tauschen.

Gruß 
Kalle

Ps: ich wuerde auch bei der oro bleiben


----------



## mop rocka (29. Mai 2009)

Alles klar, Dankeschön!

Also also sind die Änderungen die ich vorhatte nicht wirklich sinnvoll.

Werde mich dann wohl direkt im Shop über die verschieden Cockpits und Laufräder informieren.



Gruß


----------



## Bloodhound5 (29. Mai 2009)

Laufräder sind die XT net schlecht von Preis Leistung her, also leichtes Lr für wenig Geld.

Bremsen würde ich über die Dosierbarkeit gehen: Formula sind recht knackig, gehen richtung an/aus. Steh ich voll drauf. Die Magura sind etwas weicher vom Druckpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (29. Mai 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> hat hier eigentlich noch jemand, außer XMS, sein Bikeauch  innerhalb von 4 Wochen bekommen
> 
> Ich hätte dann die Hoffnung, dass meins auch in 2 Wochen da ist - das wäre genial



Wenns bei mir nächste Woche kommt, sind es genau 6 Wochen. Angekündigt waren 3-6 Wochen. Aber die Auftragslage wird glaub nicht weniger..


----------



## M_T_B (29. Mai 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Wenns bei mir nächste Woche kommt, sind es genau 6 Wochen. Angekündigt waren 3-6 Wochen. Aber die Auftragslage wird glaub nicht weniger..



Soche Aussagen wil ich nicht hören - ich will mein Bike 

Werde heute mal bei Herrn Rose anrufen. Glaube, der kriegt die Krise, wenn er mich wieder dran hat... 

Servus


----------



## pixelquantec (29. Mai 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> hat hier eigentlich noch jemand, außer XMS, sein Bikeauch innerhalb von 4 Wochen bekommen
> 
> Ich hätte dann die Hoffnung, dass meins auch in 2 Wochen da ist - das wäre genial


 
Bei mir waren es *exakt* 4 Wochen.


----------



## M_T_B (29. Mai 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es *exakt* 4 Wochen.



Das wollte ich hören -schnell die Nummer von Hern Rose ....

Wann hast Du bestellt?


----------



## pixelquantec (29. Mai 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Das wollte ich hören -schnell die Nummer von Hern Rose ....
> 
> Wann hast Du bestellt?


 
Am 21.04 und am 19.05 kam das hier:


----------



## M_T_B (29. Mai 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Am 21.04 und am 19.05 kam das hier:



So ein Paket 

uhhhhhh ich habe Schmerzen ohne Ende... Du willst mich ärgern.

Kurze Pause, ich rufe den Rose an.


----------



## M_T_B (29. Mai 2009)

Wie immer sofort durchgekommen und Herrn Rose am Telefon gehabt.

Aber es schaut bezüglich Termin nicht so gut aus - er muss erst einmal bei einer Kollegin nachfragen. 

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## xms (29. Mai 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> @XMS: wie, nur 4 Wochen für ein XM? Ich habe vor 3 Wochen bestellt und man sagte mir, es dauert mind. 8 Wochen. Wann hast Du genau bestellt?
> 
> Da muss ich doch gleich einmal bei Herrn Rose anrufen....



Bestellt habe ich am Dienstag 21.04.09, und in Stuttgart abgeholt habe ich es am Dienstag 19.05.09.
Also exakt wie bei pixelquantec.
Das Bike kommt aus dem Konfigurator, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass das die Sache beschleunigt hat.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe wegen diverser Modifikationen eigentlich täglich mit Herrn Rose telefoniert. Er meinte, sie haben im moment mehr als genug zu tun. Von daher würde ich mich nicht zu früh freuen. Vorfreude ist nunmal die schönste Freude - also so what. Ist ja nicht wie bei der Liteville Erstbestellung hier 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_T_B (29. Mai 2009)

xms schrieb:


> Bestellt habe ich am Dienstag 21.04.09, und in Stuttgart abgeholt habe ich es am Dienstag 19.05.09.
> Also exakt wie bei pixelquantec.
> Das Bike kommt aus dem Konfigurator, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass das die Sache beschleunigt hat.



Gleicher Termin wie bei PIXEL....

Ihr hattet Glück! Das war ein guter Tag! Ich warte noch auf die Rückmeldung von Rose!


----------



## kupfermark (29. Mai 2009)

mhm.. So ein Mist, ich hab erst am 22.04. bestellt. Wenn ich das gewußt hätte 

Hab allerdings per Vorauskasse bestellt, und der Auftrag wird dann erst bearbeitet, wenn die die Kohle haben.

Hab mich beim LRS für mein V.XM übrigens auch für den DT Swiss entschieden. Könnte schon sein, daß der für meine 65kg etwas überdimensioniert ist, aber der sieht einfach fett aus


----------



## M_T_B (29. Mai 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> mhm.. So ein Mist, ich hab erst am 22.04. bestellt. Wenn ich das gewußt hätte
> 
> Hab allerdings per Vorauskasse bestellt, und der Auftrag wird dann erst bearbeitet, wenn die die Kohle haben.
> 
> Hab mich beim LRS für mein V.XM übrigens auch für den DT Swiss entschieden. Könnte schon sein, daß der für meine 65kg etwas überdimensioniert ist, aber der sieht einfach fett aus



Die Geschichte mit der Vorkasse ist falsch. Habe bestellt und erst 14 Tage später, entgegen meiner Einstellung, per Vorkasse gezahlt. Bei 65 kg kannst Du sogar den ZAC19 meiner Kinder fahren 

Allerdings machen meine Jungs die Felgen schneller platt als man gucken kann. Daher sind hochwertige Räder ein MUST


----------



## xms (29. Mai 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> mhm.. So ein Mist, ich hab erst am 22.04. bestellt. Wenn ich das gewußt hätte
> 
> Hab allerdings per Vorauskasse bestellt, und der Auftrag wird dann erst bearbeitet, wenn die die Kohle haben.
> 
> Hab mich beim LRS für mein V.XM übrigens auch für den DT Swiss entschieden. Könnte schon sein, daß der für meine 65kg etwas überdimensioniert ist, aber der sieht einfach fett aus



Habe auch per Vorkasse bestellt und das Geld erst nach zwei bis drei Wochen überwiesen. 4 Tage bevor das Bike im Shop abholbereit war
bekam ich dann einen netten Anruf in dem ich darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass das Bike fast fertig ist, innerhalb der nächsten zwei Tage zum Shop geschickt wird, aber noch kein Geld eingegangen sei. Ich bekam erst mal nen Schock. Aber am Telefon hat sich dann doch alles geklärt, und das Geld war doch schon eingegangen. Sprich, das Ding wurde gebaut in dem Glauben dass es noch nicht bezahlt ist. Sollte also nicht so wild sein.

Vielleicht liegt die längere Wartezeit auch an den verschiedenen Komponenten. Oder ich hatte einfach sau mäsig Glück, dass ich vor dem großen Ansturm bestellt habe


----------



## pixelquantec (29. Mai 2009)

xms schrieb:


> ...Oder ich hatte einfach sau mäsig Glück, dass ich vor dem großen Ansturm bestellt habe


 
Das glaub ich auch. Andere Hersteller haben ihre Kunden immer wieder mit neuen Lieferterminen vertröstet. Nun springen die reihenweise ab und bestellen sich ein anderes ( z.B. Votec ) Bike. So war es jedenfalls bei mir und ich habe die Entscheidung bisher nicht bereut.


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo Votec Freaks, , 

ich war heute im Shop in Stuttgart, nette leute, kompetente Beratung. 
Will mir ein v.sx zulegen und bin kurz ein 46er probegefahren, passt optimal (bin 1,78m gross). Bei den Komponenten hat der Verkäufer mich ausführlich beraten. Beim LR-Satz war ich eigentlich für den DT Swiss Satz, ist aber nicht UST-tauglich, denke ich werde bei den Shimanos bleiben, auch wenn es 250g Mehrgewicht sind, aber UST bin ich absolut überzeugt von. Fahre auf meinem Fusion Raid einen Mavic Crossmax Enduro mit Nobby Nic UST, seit drei Jahren ohne Platten (habe allerdings auch mit Doc Blue von Schwalbe nachgeholfen ). 
Bie der Gabel hat mir der Verkäufer zur Lyrik geraten und gemeint, dass die Probleme mit 2-step nicht mehr auftreten. Von der Magura war er nicht so überzeugt und ehrlich gesagt, soviele Schalter am Lenker (für Lockout und Absenkung jeweils einer) sind auch nicht mein Ding.   
Also daher Lyrik, Shimano XT Laufradsatz, XT-Komponenten und Avid Elixir Bremse (top Dosierbarkeit). 
Lieferzeit hat er mit 6-7 Wochen angegeben, hoffe dass klappt dann noch mit meinem Alta Rezia Freeride Trip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grayses (29. Mai 2009)

Oh mein Gott,

mir wird ganz schlecht wenn ich die Lieferzeiten hier lese 
Bin grad am Bike verkaufen und dachte "kurzfristig" zuschlagen zu können...

Frage, bekommt man denn die Rahmen (z.B. das V.MR) auch eloxiert/anodisiert etc. statt pulverbeschichtet? 

mfg Karl


----------



## Bloodhound5 (30. Mai 2009)

es gibt eine Kleinauflage von schwarz anodisierten Rahmen, sieht recht edel aus was ich auf Bildern gesehen hab. 

Um in "Zeiten wie diesen"  kurzfristig ein Radl zu kriegen, muss man schon Glück haben - zumindest wenn man Ansprüche hat


----------



## M_T_B (30. Mai 2009)

mein XM - Fertigstellung erst in KW 25


----------



## Nowide (30. Mai 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Um in "Zeiten wie diesen"  kurzfristig ein Radl zu kriegen, muss man schon Glück haben -



wie meinst Du denn das ?
ich versteh nicht wieso solche Firmen einerseits ums Überleben kämpfen und anderer Seits dann die Sachen nicht her bringen die die Leut kaufen würden.

ob die Leut noch soviel sind, die 2-4tausend euro ausgeben ist die Frage...
Grüß n.


----------



## Fhal (30. Mai 2009)

Wir haben grad Hauptsaison, neben dir haben viele andere gleichzeitig die gleich Idee sich ein Bike anschaffen zu wollen. Daher die fiesen Lieferzeiten  Zusätzlich könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Zahl der Reklamationen in dieser Zeit auf höher ausfällt, da momentan ja mehr Leute biken, bei denen dann irgendwas defekt sein könnte.


----------



## pixelquantec (30. Mai 2009)

Nowide schrieb:


> wie meinst Du denn das ?
> ich versteh nicht wieso solche Firmen einerseits ums Überleben kämpfen und anderer Seits dann die Sachen nicht her bringen die die Leut kaufen würden.
> 
> ob die Leut noch soviel sind, die 2-4tausend euro ausgeben ist die Frage...
> Grüß n.


 
Wir haben ja angeblich diese Krise und alle Wirtschaftspropheten haben die Weisheit mit Löffeln gegessen und danach Prognosen abgegeben. Sie haben festgestellt, daß in diesem Jahr viel weniger verkauft wird. Enstprechend kalkulieren Hersteller und Lieferanten. Dummerweise werden in diesem Jahr gerade in dem Bereich 2-4 k mehr Räder verkauft. Wenn dann noch technologische Probleme ( will ja keine Hersteller nennen ) dazukommen, dann ist eine starke Verzögerung nur logisch. 
Es soll ja Hersteller geben, die jetzt die im Oktober bestellten Bikes schon ausliefern.

Und 4-6 Wochen Lieferzeit für ein Bike, welches nur für Dich zusammengebaut ist doch o.k.. Zumal das ja vor einer Bestellung klar ist.

Und JA, es gibt genug Leute die soviel Geld für ein vernünftiges Bike ausgeben. Der MTB-Sport ist seit ein paar Jahren eine richtige Boombranche


----------



## Nowide (30. Mai 2009)

ja kann schon sein, ich gehör ja auch dazu.
man legt derzeit die tausender eben lieber in Alu an als auf die bank


----------



## visualex (30. Mai 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> es gibt eine Kleinauflage von schwarz anodisierten Rahmen, sieht recht edel aus was ich auf Bildern gesehen hab.
> 
> Um in "Zeiten wie diesen"  kurzfristig ein Radl zu kriegen, muss man schon Glück haben - zumindest wenn man Ansprüche hat



Habe vorhin bei Votec in Wenden das XM mit schwarz anodisiertem Rahmen gesehen. Schlecht siehts nicht aus. Der komplette Rahmen ist halt matt und nur die Schriftzüge glänzen. Optisch wirkt es allerdings schon deutlich anders als die Zweifarbigen. Aufpreis ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre, 90 Euro.

Votec hat sich übrigens selbst 8 Wochen als maximale Lieferzeit gesetzt und laut Herrn Rose musste bisher noch keiner so lange warten. Für ein individuell zusammen- und hergestelltes Rad find ich solche Lieferzeiten ok, zumal die momentanen Anfragen wohl ca. dreimal so hoch sind wie anfangs prognostiziert.

Und jetzt heißt es warten, bis mein SX fertig ist. ;-)


----------



## b00m (30. Mai 2009)

Da die Aktivitäten hier im Thread langsam aber sicher Überhand nehmen frage ich mich was passierne muss das wir ein eigenes Unter-Forum bekommen für Votec. 

Die Diskussion ansich gabs ja wohl vor einiger Zeit schonmal am Anfang des Threads. Können wir Votec-Fahrer nur ein eingenes Unterforum bekommen wenn das von Votec selbst angeleiert und betreut wird oder kann es das auch so geben? 

Hat da wer Ahnung davon? Oder eventuell ließt ja diesen Post ein Moderator und kann mir darüber eine Auskunft geben. Ich denke ja das diese Forum den Votec-Jungs sicher ein Begriff ist, ist ja die größte deutsche MTB Internetcommunity.

MFG


----------



## visualex (30. Mai 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Da die Aktivitäten hier im Thread langsam aber sicher Überhand nehmen frage ich mich was passierne muss das wir ein eigenes Unter-Forum bekommen für Votec.
> 
> Die Diskussion ansich gabs ja wohl vor einiger Zeit schonmal am Anfang des Threads. Können wir Votec-Fahrer nur ein eingenes Unterforum bekommen wenn das von Votec selbst angeleiert und betreut wird oder kann es das auch so geben?
> 
> ...



Ja, da wäre ich auch stark für. Spätestens mit der Neuauflage der Modelle finde ich, dass Votec wieder voll etabliert ist am Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (30. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte den M. Rose daraufhin schon mal per Mail angefragt. Ich denke das da schon was in Arbeit ist. Wär jedenfalls nur logisch.


----------



## don-rock (30. Mai 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> es gibt eine Kleinauflage von schwarz anodisierten Rahmen, sieht recht edel aus was ich auf Bildern gesehen hab. ....



bilder?
darfst du die hier posten? 
oder auf deiner page?
biiiittttäääää


----------



## don-rock (30. Mai 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Ich hatte den M. Rose daraufhin schon mal per Mail angefragt. Ich denke das da schon was in Arbeit ist. Wär jedenfalls nur logisch.



finde diesen fred saustark, hat ´ne unglaubliche popularität.
existiert erst seit november 2008 und bis jetzt schon fast 50.000 hits, wow!

ein herstellerforum ist immer sehr aufwendig, dafür muss man schon extra manpower bereitstellen - andernfalls kann es nach hinten losgehen.
aber wenn es klappen würde, fände ich das auch spitze.

was anderes:
leute, ich habe ein riesen problem.

hatte ja von meinen problemen mit dem selle italia NT1 kurz berichtet.
mein neuer sattel für das SX ist super, hat sich heute beim 1. ausritt echt prima mit meinem hintern verstanden.
aber er ist sau-hässlich.
was meint ihr, funktionalität vor style? oder weitersuchen?


----------



## marcossa (31. Mai 2009)

also der sattel wär aus meiner sicht das einzige bauteil am bike, bei dem ich aufgrund von passform ein sauhässlich als völlig ok einstufen würde


----------



## warpax (31. Mai 2009)

Engel links, Teufel rechts: Ach Quatsch, der Hintern gewöhnt sich an alles. Wer schön sein will, muß leiden 










Ne, im Ernst: marcossa hat recht.


----------



## xms (31. Mai 2009)

Ich würde sagen Funktionalität geht ganz klar vor. Es gibt nix schlimmeres als sich mit schmerzendem Gesäß nen Berg hoch zu quälen.
An meinem neuen Bike habe ich auch den NT1 dran. Gefallen tut der mir auch nicht wirklich. Aber ich komm ganz gut mit ihm zurecht. Also bleibt er erstmal dran.

Hier mal ein Bild vom Bike als es noch sauber war:


----------



## kupfermark (31. Mai 2009)

@xms: immer wieder schön, aber sieht im verdreckten Zustand bestimmt nicht schlechter aus  
In ein paar Tagen kann ich endlich ein ähnliches Foto hier reinstellen. Nur etwas schade, daß es die Talas nicht in Weiß gibt.


----------



## pixelquantec (31. Mai 2009)

xms schrieb:


>


 

Sieht in Blau/Weiß absolut geil aus. Besser als auf der HP von Votec.
Ist das Blau etwas "metallic"?


----------



## xms (31. Mai 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @xms: immer wieder schön, aber sieht im verdreckten Zustand bestimmt nicht schlechter aus
> In ein paar Tagen kann ich endlich ein ähnliches Foto hier reinstellen. Nur etwas schade, daß es die Talas nicht in Weiß gibt.



Ganz im Gegenteil, richtig zur Geltung kommt ein Mountainbike doch erst, wenn es ein Kleid aus Dreck an hat 
Ja, der Hauptgrund weswegen ich mich für blau entschieden habe ist die Talas. Das passt einfach am besten zusammen. Hätte ich mich für die Magura entschieden wär das Bike grün geworden. Zugegeben sieht das grün auf den ersten Blick etwas eigentartig aus, aber ich hab den grünen Ramen im Shop gesehn, das kommt richtig gut. Und es hätte top zu meinen braunen Klamotten gepasst. Aber man kann nicht alles haben.



pixelquantec schrieb:


> Sieht in Blau/Weiß absolut geil aus. Besser als auf der HP von Votec.
> Ist das Blau etwas "metallic"?



Ja, also "etwas metallic" triffts ganz gut. Es glizert nicht wie ein metallic lackiertes Auto. Aber es kommt echt top raus. Aus dem "metallic" wird eh recht schnell "dreckig".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (31. Mai 2009)

Freut mich immer wieder wenn man hier Bilder von frischen Votec Bikes sieht 

Ich werde sicher noch 3 - 4 Wochen auf mein V.XM warten müssen. Wie das so ist macht man sich in der warterrei ja um einiges gedanken.

Kann mir ein stolzer V.XM besitzer sagen welche Ventile verbaut sind ? 

Außerdem grübel ich über die Unterbringung des Bikes wenn es mal nicht gefahren wird. Mein aktuelles Hardtail hänge ich immer am Hinterrad auf um Platz zu sparen. Geht das am Fully auch ohne weiteres. Ich habe hier auch einen älteren Thread gefunden in dem über das Aufhängen am Vorderrad gesprochen wird und das dies sogar gut für die Gabel sei da das Öl dann auch mal nach oben an die Dichtungen fließt. 

Kann das jemand bestätigen ?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Juni 2009)

@ xms: sehr schönes Bikes. das blau ist top 

@ PioneerPixel: die Aussage mit dem "Auf-den-Kopf-stellen" des Radels ist richtig: Zwischen Stand- und Tauchrohren befindet sich neben der Dichtung auch ein Schaumstoffring. Wenn die Gabel nun auf dem Kopf steht, wird der Schaumstoff wieder mit Schmieröl getränkt, was für ein sensibleres Einfedern sorgt, da die Standrohre mit einem feinen Schmierfilm benetzt werden.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Letscho (1. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute!

Hab grad zufällig die neuen Räder von Votec gesehen, und muss sagen die sehen ja echt geil aus. Da stellt sich bei mir natürlich sofort ein Besitzwunsch ein. Konkret hab ich es aufs XM in rot mit Talas, RP23, XT und Truvativ Team ausgestattet abgesehen.
Ich hab ein paar Fragen dazu, die mir noch ein weing im Weg stehn, vielleicht könnt ihr mir dabei helfen.

1. Ich bin 194cm und wiege 95 kg, würde RH56 nehmen, denkt ihr gibts bei meinem Gewicht irgendwelche Probs bezüglich Rahmen oder Laufräder (Shimano ALL Mountain LRS, kA wie der heisst), fahre ambitioniert aber nicht extrem.
2. der Dämpfer ist ziemlich exponiert, was macht ihr gegen Steinschlag vom Hinterrad? selbst was basteln?
3. gibts die Talas eigtl. nur in grau? mir kommt vor ich hab die auch schon in schwarz gesehen...

ja, das wärs.... 

mfg
Letscho


----------



## ssirius (1. Juni 2009)

Letscho schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 3. gibts die Talas eigtl. nur in grau? mir kommt vor ich hab die auch schon in schwarz gesehen...



Hi,

bisher war ich wegen des P/L-Verhältnisses nur auf Canyon u. Radon fixiert. Habe eher durch Zufall hierher gefunden und finde die Votecs echt klasse. 

Soweit mir bekannt ist die Talas in grau ein 2008er Modell. Bei Canyon wird die 2009er Talas (in schwarz) verbaut. In schwarz würde sie mir auch besser gefallen. 

Gruss


----------



## b00m (1. Juni 2009)

Mann muss ja hier langsam vom regelrechten Votec-Boom sprechen! O_O

Wo ist denn die "Wirtschaftskriese" abgeblieben?
Ist die neue Art der Kriese jetzt "schnell alles Geld ausgeben, damit ich keines mehr verlieren kann?" $_$

Oder liegt es langsam aber sicher einfach am MTB-Boom der von Amerika/Kanada zu uns rüber schwappt?


PS: Ich will unser HERSTELLER-FORUM *quengel* !!!


----------



## kupfermark (1. Juni 2009)

Letscho schrieb:


> 1. Ich bin 194cm und wiege 95 kg, würde RH56 nehmen, denkt ihr gibts bei meinem Gewicht irgendwelche Probs bezüglich Rahmen oder Laufräder (Shimano ALL Mountain LRS, kA wie der heisst), fahre ambitioniert aber nicht extrem.
> 2. der Dämpfer ist ziemlich exponiert, was macht ihr gegen Steinschlag vom Hinterrad? selbst was basteln?
> 3. gibts die Talas eigtl. nur in grau? mir kommt vor ich hab die auch schon in schwarz gesehen...
> o



1. würde ich bei Votec direkt anfragen, aber soweit ich weiß, halten die DT Swiss mehr aus.

2. Dafür gibts bald von Votec selbst einen Spritzschutz, der am Hinterbau angebracht wird. Hab letzte Woche mal danach gefragt: "...zzt. befinden sich die Pläne noch bei den Konstrukteuren." 
Bis dahin bastel ich mir erstmal selber was mit Plastik und Kabelbinder.

3. Andere Hersteller verbauen die Fox 32 Talas RLC auch in Weiß und Schwarz. Müsste also schon möglich sein, wenn man bei der Bestellung danach fragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (1. Juni 2009)

Hi,

wie schon erwähnt gefallen mir die Votecs sehr sehr gut. Sie sind viel mehr als eine gute Alternative zu den üblichen Verdächtigen, wie Canyon u. Radon.

Leider kann ich mich einfach nicht zwischen dem V-MR und V-XM entscheiden. 

Ich suche den besten Kompromiss zwischen Tourentauglichkeit, gutem schluckfreudigen Fahrwerk und nicht zu gestreckter Sitzposition. 

Beim V-MR hab ich Bedenken, dass mir die Sitzposition eben zu gestreckt ist und zu sehr in Richtung CC geht. Mit dem Begriff Marathon kann ich nichts anfangen.  

Beim V-XM könnte es wiederum sein, dass ich zu aufrecht sitze u. die Geometrie nicht für längeres Fahren auf gerader Strecke geeignet ist. 

Ich muss halt auch erstmal eine Strecke Asphalt zurücklegen um ins Gelände zu kommen. 

Ich bin 186cm bei einer Schrittlänge von 88cm. 

Ich werde wohl oder übel nicht drum rumkommen einen der Shops zu besuchen um die beiden probezufahren, vor allem aber um die Räder mal live zu sehen. Überhaupt, mMn werden hier viel zu wenig Bilder gepostet. 
Ich glaube aber kaum, dass mir eine 15min Probefahrt da grossartig helfen wird.
Deshalb die Frage an Euch, welche Gründe ausschlaggebend für Eure Entscheidung war.

Sehr schade finde ich, dass Votec keine eloxierten bzw. anodisierten Rahmen im Programm hat. Auch wenns vielleicht nicht ganz so hübsch ausschauen mag, im täglichen Gebrauch wären die einfach viel unempfindlicher. Hier sehe ich Vorteile bei Canyon u. Radon, die bieten das an. 

Falls ich mich für ein V-XM entscheiden sollte.
Welche Gabel würdet Ihr da bevorzugen ? Magura Thor oder Fox Talas ? Die Talas käme für mich aber nur in der schwarzen 2009er Version in Frage, falls das überhaupt möglich ist. 

Beim V-XM von "xms" passt die graue Talas aber sehr gut zum Gesamtbild des Rades. 

Mein Rad soll allerdings schwarz werden und da passt mMn ein graue Gabel nicht dazu. Das Auge isst eben mit. 
Wird denn die Magura Thor von Votec auch in schwarz angeboten ? 

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber vielleicht hast sich der ein oder andere auch schon mit den gleichen Fragen beschäftigt und kann was dazu sagen.

Gruss
ssirius


----------



## PioneerPixel (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo ssirius

ich hatte zwar nich die frage welches Votec es wird, da ich mir sicher war mehr Federwerg heißt irgendwo und irgendwann mal mehr spaß. Rennen fahre ich keine also wirds mir nur zu gute kommen.

Wegen der Sitzposition hatte ich auch lange lange gegrübelt. Ich bin deshalb hingegangen und habe an meinem akutellen Bike das Oberrohr (Horizontal) + Vorbaulänge gemessen. Anschließend hab ich das mit den Längenangaben der Votecbikes verglichen.
Das V.XM hat in Rahmen L ein 620mm Oberrohr was eigentlich recht lang ist. Daher hab ich mich zum 90mm Vorbau entschieden. Am Telefon konnte ich mich zwischen 75mm 90mm und 100mm Vorbaulänge entscheiden. Allerdings sollte der 75mm nur im Notfall genutzt werden.

Also ermittle mal deine aktuelle Sitzposition am Bike und vergleiche das mit den Votecs.
Evtl. bringt dich das ja ein Stück weiter um einschätzen zu können wie die Geometrie der Votec Bikes ist.

Bezüglich des eloxierten bzw. anodisierten Rahmen meine ich hier im Forum gelesen zu haben das dies für einen kleinen Aufpreis möglich sei.



visualex schrieb:


> Habe vorhin bei Votec in Wenden das XM mit schwarz anodisiertem Rahmen gesehen. Schlecht siehts nicht aus. Der komplette Rahmen ist halt matt und nur die Schriftzüge glänzen. Optisch wirkt es allerdings schon deutlich anders als die Zweifarbigen. Aufpreis ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre, 90 Euro.




Als Gabel hab ich mich zur Magura entscheiden. Zum einen dachte ich mir das sich der Aufpreis von fast 200 sicher woanders mehr lohnt und zum anderen hat die Talas mit der 15mm Steckachse den WH-M 778 und die Magura mit der 20mm Steckachse die WH-M 776 XT Laufräder. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, sind die 776er LRS die breiteren ( ca 3mm ) und auch stabieleren.


----------



## xms (1. Juni 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Beim V-XM könnte es wiederum sein, dass ich zu aufrecht sitze u. die Geometrie nicht für längeres Fahren auf gerader Strecke geeignet ist.
> 
> Ich muss halt auch erstmal eine Strecke Asphalt zurücklegen um ins Gelände zu kommen.
> 
> Ich bin 186cm bei einer Schrittlänge von 88cm.



Das ist bei mir genau das selbe. Deine Zweifel hatte ich also auch. Ich fahre jetzt Ramengröße 48. Da sitze ich schon sehr entspannt und gemütlich. Das war zuerst recht ungewohnt, da meine Sitzposition auf meinem alten Rockhopper deutlich gestreckter war. Ich habe meinen Sattel jetzt ganz oben (bis zur Markierung der Sattelstütze). Auf gerader Strecke hege ich manchmal den Wunsch den Sattel noch höher zu machen. Bergab ist er so allerdings optimal, da ich mich ohne hängenzubleiben schön nach hinten lehnen kann. Also denke ich das ist der perfekte Mittelweg, ohne den Sattel vor Abfahrten im Gelände ständig verstellen zu müssen.
Und nun zur Absenkfunktion der Federgabel. Ich hätte es nie gedacht, aber selbst wenn man nur 20mm vorne runter geht merkt man das erheblich. Es kommt gleich ein viel sportlicheres Fahrgefühl auf, auch wenn man sich nicht weiter streckt. An steilen Anstiegen bin ich echt froh 40mm runter zu können.
Also alles in allem würde ich sagen, dass das XM auch ausserhalb des Geländes durchaus fahrtauglich ist. Aber das ist natürlich alles subjektiv.

Für meine Entscheidung (pro XM) war mit der Federweg ausschlaggebend. Ich wollte definitiv ein Bike mit dem ich abwärts durchs Gelände meinen Spass habe. Und nach den ersten rund 350 Kilometern kann ich sagen, dass diese Anforderung erfüllt ist. Und die schwäbische Alb hoch zu kommen läuft doch besser als erwartet, egal ob auf der Straße oder auf Feldwegen oder abseits von beidem 

Wenn du dir wirklich sicher sein willst wirst du um eine Probefahrt nicht herum kommen. Vielleicht wäre der Ramen eine Stufe größer auch geeigneter.


----------



## ssirius (1. Juni 2009)

@ Pioneer Pixel

Ich habe z.Zt. leider nur ein Trekkingrad, kann deshalb keine Vergleiche machen.

Das mit der Möglichkeit gegen Aufpreis einen anodisierten Rahmen zu bekommen, lässt mich hoffen.

Wenn man bei der Magura keine deutlichen Abstriche machen muss, würde ich auch zu der greifen. Bis jetzt habe ich allerdings noch nicht allzuviel über die gehört, weder positiv noch negativ.

@ xms

Eure Aussagen lassen mich schon eher in Richtung XM tendieren. Das alles hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr vielversprechend an. Mehr Federweg im Wald würde sich schon gut machen.

Bist Du mit der Talas zufrieden ?

Probesitzen -und Fahren sehe ich auch als Pflicht an.

Vor der Bestellung möchte ich mir die Bikes sowieso live anschauen um zu sehen, wie die verschiedenen Farben und Ausstattungen wirken. Evtl. bekomme ich ja auch eine anodisierten Rahmen zu sehen.


----------



## M_T_B (1. Juni 2009)

Die Talas wird bei den VOTECs nur in der Farbe Titanium verbaut, guckst Du hier:http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/forks 

Ich habe mich aus optischen Gründen und den guten Argumenten von Herrn Rose für die Magura entschieden. Beide Gabeln sind super und verkehrt macht man mit keiner etwas. 

Servus


----------



## ssirius (1. Juni 2009)

Oh, danke für den Hinweis. Dachte tatsächlich, die verbauen die 2008er Version. Um so besser, dass das nicht so ist. 

Die schwarze Ausführung der Talas zur Auswahl würde mir aber besser gefallen.

Dann werde ich mal mit Herrn Rose sprechen und mich vielleicht, falls es das XM wird, von der Magura überzeugen lassen. 

Gruss
ssirius


----------



## pixelquantec (1. Juni 2009)

Letscho schrieb:


> ....2. der Dämpfer ist ziemlich exponiert, was macht ihr gegen Steinschlag vom Hinterrad? selbst was basteln?.....


 
Ich hab mir erstmal sowas aus einer alten Trinkflasche gebastelt. Sieht nicht sonderlich schön aus, aber wenn genug Dreck dran ist passt das.
Ich hoffe der Orginalspritzschutz kommt bald und vor allem: Er sollte cool aussehen.


----------



## pixelquantec (1. Juni 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> ...
> Leider kann ich mich einfach nicht zwischen dem V-MR und V-XM entscheiden.
> 
> Ich suche den besten Kompromiss zwischen Tourentauglichkeit, gutem schluckfreudigen Fahrwerk und nicht zu gestreckter Sitzposition.
> ...


 
Mir ging es ähnlich, nur das ich auch Tages- und Mehrtagestouren fahren will. Genauso aber auch Trails und auch mal mit Vollspeed die Waldautobahn langbrettern. Hab mich dann für das MR mit der Maguragabel entschieden und bin voll zufrieden. Die Sitzposition ist doch sehr aufrecht und geht schon in Richtung Enduro. Bei 1,78m hab ich das 46er genommen und man sitzt schön kompakt drauf. Die Absenkung bei der Magura mach beim uphill richtig Spass. Im Stadtverkehr kann man die Plattform auch noch einstellen, sodaß etwas Federweg freigegeben wird. Hab gerade Intervalle damit gefahren, also steil Berghoch, dann flach und Puls runterfahren-bergab und wieder Steil hoch. Das Absenken geht beim 3ten mal schon fast wie von "allein". Und die Sitzposition ist für steile Anstiege mMn optimal. Bergab ist es für mich etwas ungewöhnlich, da man doch recht nah am Lenker sitzt. Aber auch das ist Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## Letscho (1. Juni 2009)

also wenns die Talas nur in grau gibt dann bleib ich glaub ich bei der Thor.

Wobei ich bei Magura irgendwie kein 100% Vertrauen hab, ist vielleicht unterbewusst. Ich fürchte dass irgendetwas an der Gabel kaputt gehen könnte, und auf sowas hab ich keine Lust. Ich hatte bis jetzt immer Sorglosgabeln (frühere Marzocchi und Fox) und will das auch beibehalten.

Welche Bremsen würdet ihr empfehlen, ich glaub die Elixir ist ganz okay, welche habt ihr drauf?


----------



## M_T_B (1. Juni 2009)

Die guten Zeiten von Marzocchi sind ja vorbei - die wollen jetzt alles komplett überarbeiten, da es nur noch Probleme gab. Mal schauen wie die 2010-Modelle werden.
Magura bin ich überzeugt von (Thor) - habe ich mich nach der BeEsprechung mit Herrn Rose natürlich noch bei Freunden und im Netz informiert.
Bremsen kommen bei mir nur Formula ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (1. Juni 2009)

Salut liebe Votec-Gemeinde,

hier sammelt sich die letzten Tage ja ein Post an das andere...

Komm ja kaum noch hinterher. Liegt wohl aber eher daran, dass ich nun seit 2 Wochen mein Custom XCR habe und gar nicht mehr runter will vom dem Teil.
Das XM und das MR scheinen diese Saison bei Votec ja die wahren Blockbuster zu sein. Komisch finde ich nur, dass keiner an eine Rohloff denkt. Die Dose würd doch hammermäßig zu nem XM oder MR passen.
Seltsam...
ich schwör auf dieses Teil!

Fährt denn hier keiner die Dose?


----------



## ssirius (1. Juni 2009)

Wo wird denn die Rohloff auf deren HP angeboten ?

Ich finde da nichts.


----------



## don-rock (1. Juni 2009)

marcossa schrieb:


> also der sattel wär aus meiner sicht das einzige bauteil am bike, bei dem ich aufgrund von passform ein sauhässlich als völlig ok einstufen würde



warpax  	
AW: VOTEC - German Handmade Bikes
Engel links, Teufel rechts: Ach Quatsch, der Hintern gewöhnt sich an alles. Wer schön sein will, muß leiden
Ne, im Ernst: marcossa hat recht. 

xms
Ich würde sagen Funktionalität geht ganz klar vor. Es gibt nix schlimmeres als sich mit schmerzendem Gesäß nen Berg hoch zu quälen.
An meinem neuen Bike habe ich auch den NT1 dran. Gefallen tut der mir auch nicht wirklich. Aber ich komm ganz gut mit ihm zurecht. Also bleibt er erstmal dran.
Hier mal ein Bild vom Bike als es noch sauber war:

danke männers,

dann bleibt er jetzt erstmal drauf.
schließlich hat mein hintern keine augen - aber nerven
aber dieses asch-grau...naja.






@xms
das blau ist der knaller!! 
kommt auf deinen foto ganz anders raus als auf der votec page.

"
M_T_B 
Die guten Zeiten von Marzocchi sind ja vorbei - die wollen jetzt alles komplett überarbeiten, da es nur noch Probleme gab. Mal schauen wie die 2010-Modelle werden.
Magura bin ich überzeugt von (Thor) - habe ich mich nach der BeEsprechung mit Herrn Rose natürlich noch bei Freunden und im Netz informiert.
Bremsen kommen bei mir nur Formula ran."

da kann ich nur beistimmen.
fahre die 160mm version der magura thor, also die wotan - und werde sie nie mehr hergeben.
am anderen bike die magura menja, auch top!!
bei fox nerven die -wie ich finde teuren- jährlichen zwangs-inspektionen.
macht man die nicht, droht garantieverlust.
solche regelungen finde ich absolut nicht zeitgemäß.

grüße


----------



## don-rock (1. Juni 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Wo wird denn die Rohloff auf deren HP angeboten ?
> 
> Ich finde da nichts.



votec hat ein - bzw. mehrere - homepage "probleme".
die page ist, besonders für einen direktvertrieb, eine absolute katastrophe.
das wissen die aber auch

will sagen: 
bei einem anruf/besuch ist bei votec noch viel möglich, was auf deren page gar nicht dargestellt/angeboten wird.
die erfüllen wirklich jeden (sonder-)wunsch, sofern er technisch sinnvoll und möglich ist.


----------



## armor (1. Juni 2009)

@ssirius:

wie don-rock schon sagte, die hompage gibt viel zu wenig her. Die Jungs von Votec verbauen dir die Rohloff sicher gerne ans XM oder MR...

hier im thread gibt es doch einen der beim XM (oder wars en anderes Fully?) der sich die Rohloff anbauen lies.
Anscheinend ist der auch voll begeistert...


----------



## ssirius (1. Juni 2009)

Jo, dann werd ich da mal durchklingeln und meine bis jetzt aufgekommenen Fragen stellen. Die muss ich aber vorher alle aufschreiben, sonst vergess ich die Hälfte. 

In einer Woche fahre ich mal zu einen Votec-Shop.

Dazu noch eine Frage.
Welchen Shop würdet Ihr empfehlen ? Stuttgart oder Wenden (Werksverkauf). Wo bekommt man mehr zu sehen u. gute Beratung. 

Meine Anfahrt zu den beiden Shops ist in etwa gleich weit.


----------



## xms (1. Juni 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> @ xms
> 
> Eure Aussagen lassen mich schon eher in Richtung XM tendieren. Das alles hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr vielversprechend an. Mehr Federweg im Wald würde sich schon gut machen.
> 
> Bist Du mit der Talas zufrieden ?



Also bis jetzt auf jeden Fall. Hab noch nichts zu bemängeln. Bis jetzt hat sie alles geschluckt. Allerdings sehe ich keinen Grund warum die Thor (falls du dich  für ein XM entscheiden solltest) nicht genauso gut sein soll. Im nachhinein denk ich mir ich hätte vielleicht doch die Thor nehmen sollen. Die hat den Vorteil dass sie 125 Euro billiger ist, ich glaube auch ein wenig leichter, und dass Magura bei mir quasi um die Ecke sitzt. Ich hatte nur mal auf der Eurobike das Innenleben einer Fox Gabel gesehen. Damals hab ich mir wohl irgendwie in den Kopf gesetzt, dass meine nächste Gabel ne Fox werden muss 

Was man noch wissen sollte:
Die Talas kommt ohne Fernbedienung (was mir gefällt)
Es gibt zwar eine, aber ich glaube nicht für die Höhenverstellung.
Desweiteren kann man die Talas nur stufenweise verstellen. 100mm 120mm oder 140mm.

Bei der Thor ist es auch möglich die Höhenverstellung vom Lenker aus zu betätigen. Ob die Fernsteuerung bei Votec standartmäsig verbaut wird weiß ich allerdings nicht. Ebenfalls ist die Höhenverstellung stufenlos.
Was jetzt aber nicht unbedingt ein rießen Vorteil ist.




ssirius schrieb:


> In einer Woche fahre ich mal zu einen Votec-Shop.
> 
> Dazu noch eine Frage.
> Welchen Shop würdet Ihr empfehlen ? Stuttgart oder Wenden (Werksverkauf). Wo bekommt man mehr zu sehen u. gute Beratung.
> ...



Dann fahr nach Wenden. In Stuttgart hatten sie, als ich dort war, nicht jedes Modell in jeder Größe da. In Wenden wirst du bestimmt mehr zu sehen bekommen. Über die Beratung in Stuttgart kann ich allerdings nicht meckern


----------



## PioneerPixel (1. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte auch nach Wenden fahren. Hatte zum glück vorher angerufen. Es gibt dort derzeit keine Testbikes da diese alle an die Shops rausgegangen sind. Man wollte mir bescheid geben sobald Bikes verfügbar sind. Das ist bisher nicht erfolgt.
Mir wurde lediglich vor kurzem angeboten ein XM in Größe M begutachten zu können.

Also am besten vorher anrufen und nachfragen ob deine Wunschbikes auch da sind.


----------



## ssirius (1. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube, ich werde mich für die Magura entscheiden. Ich hoffe mal, dass die gegenüber der Fox nicht grossartig abfällt. 
Bei der stufenlosen Absenkung stört mich auf dem ersten Blick, dass die Positionen nicht reproduzierbar sind. Ich habe aber ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, ob mich das in der Praxis irgendwie stört. Wahrscheinlich nicht. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Magura zuverlässig ist.

Aber mal hören, was der Berater von Votec zu erzählen hat.

Dachte mir schon, dass der Shop mit Werksverkauf evtl. doch mehr Räder zur Ansicht haben könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (1. Juni 2009)

Unsere Antworten haben sich gerade überschnitten.

Danke für den Tipp, dann werde ich mal vorher lieber anrufen.


----------



## xms (1. Juni 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> dann bleibt er jetzt erstmal drauf.
> schließlich hat mein hintern keine augen - aber nerven
> aber dieses asch-grau...naja.



So schlimm sieht er doch gar nicht aus. Da hab ich schon durchaus hässlichere Sättel gesehen.
Bei den langen Tauchrohren kann man als MX Fahrer aber durchaus neidisch werden 




Letscho schrieb:


> Welche Bremsen würdet ihr empfehlen, ich glaub die Elixir ist ganz okay, welche habt ihr drauf?



Ich fahre die Elixir. Kann nicht meckern, das Ding bremst so stark, dass ich echt aufpassen muss um nicht zu stark am Hebel zu ziehen. Gut, dass sich die Elixir so wunderbar dosieren lässt. Langzeiterfahrungen gibt es halt leider noch nicht.
Mal abgesehen von der Formula The One sind die restlichen Bremsen die für das XM angeboten werden auch ein gewaltiges Stück teurer als die Elixir. Ich glaube für die Magura Marta zahlt man 200 Euro mehr als für die Avid.
Die Elixir hatte ich mir aber auch schon in den Kopf gesetzt als ich nur auf der Suche für eine neue Bremse für mein altes Bike war, und noch nicht den Entschluss gefasst hatte den Esel komplett auszutauschen.
Ich kam zu dem Schluss, dass die Elixir preis-/leistungsmäßig so ziemlich unschlagbar ist. Klar, besser geht immer.


----------



## b00m (2. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte die Elixir viel gerner als die Louise, die noch b ei den 08er Modellen verbaut wurde! 

Man ließt eigentlich NUR gutes von der Elixier, sie wird ja teilweise sogar Serienmässig an DH-Bikes verbaut, siehe Session 88 DH von Trek.


----------



## fs-rider (2. Juni 2009)

Also so richtig überzeugt bin ich von der elixir noch nicht...
Macht nervige Geräusche, Bremspower ist so lala...
Also...ich bin echt grad am überlegen meine alte Saint wieder dranzubauen....
Entweder hab ich beim einbremsen was falsch gemacht  (?)  oder ich hab pech gehabt mitm montagsmodell..

Ansonsten bin ich topzufrieden mit meinem v.SX
Gleich mal wieder los ;-)


----------



## warpax (2. Juni 2009)

Zur Bremsendiskussion: wie stehts denn mit der Code? Ist auch ein echter Anker, aber nicht ganz so garstig wie eine Hope. Und relativ günstig ist sie auch noch.


----------



## dise (2. Juni 2009)

Naja beim V.SX stehen im Konfigurator nur
-Magura Louise BAT
-Elixier CR Carbon
-Formular The One 
zur Verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svs (2. Juni 2009)

Anrufen und fragen. Sind offen gegenüber Wünschen.


----------



## dise (2. Juni 2009)

Ah ok... gut zu wissen ich spiele nämlich auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein V.SX zuzulegen.
Ein paar Sonderwünsche (zusätzlich zum Konfigurator) hätte ich schon.


----------



## Nofaith (2. Juni 2009)

Hatte schon in 'nem anderen Thread gepostet, aber leider bisher kein Info, vielleicht kann mir hier jeman weiterhelfen. 


Hi!

Interessiere mich für das V.SX Hab zu dem Bike noch zwei Fragen:

Welche Grösse fahrt ihr?
Wie hoch ist das Oberrohr bei Eurem Bike? 

Die Schrittfreiheit ist leider auf der Homepage nicht angegeben. 

Thanx,

Uwe


----------



## M_T_B (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo ihr VOTEC'ler 

muss noch einmal auf das Thema PEDALE zurück kommen. Evtl hat sich nach den neuesten Erkenntnissen hier etwas ergeben. Bin mit dem Warten auf mein XM in den letzten 3 Wochen angekommen und habe immer noch keine (perfekte) Pedale.Neu und verpackt liegt eine Shimano M324 hier. Fahre ich auch an meinem Hardtail aber ist eigentlich sehr schwer und schaut auch für das XM in Verbindung mit XTR nicht so toll aus. Was ich suche ist wieder einmal die eierlegende W***.

Click-Pedale, Plattform und trotzdem ohne Click fahrbar, da mit entsprechenden Pins versehen und wenn möglich SPD-kompatibel und rot wäre g*** !

Passt soweit alles auf die CB Wallet - bis auf SPD und wie sie sich ohne Click fährt weiß ich auch nicht.

Auf einer Werbeseite ist das XM mit völlig genialen rot leuchtenden Pedalen abgebildet. Die haben m.E. aber keine Clicks.

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp - auch ja, bitte nix in die Richtung "kauf die CB und ein zweites Paar Schuhe"


----------



## pixelquantec (2. Juni 2009)

Entweder Clicks oder Plattform. Beides gibt es mMn noch nicht in einer perfekten Kombi. Eine Seite Clickk und die ander Plattform ist jedenfalls so ziemlich das allerletzte, da im Zweifel immer die "falsche" Seite oben ist.


----------



## pixelquantec (2. Juni 2009)

achso: von Shimano gibt es noch diese hässlichen Adapter:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18181_Pedalplatte-SM-PD22-mit-Reflektor.html


----------



## M_T_B (2. Juni 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> achso: von Shimano gibt es noch diese hässlichen Adapter:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18181_Pedalplatte-SM-PD22-mit-Reflektor.html



uuuaaaahhhhh, dann fahre ich ohne Pedale


----------



## pixelquantec (2. Juni 2009)

naja, wenn jemand mal auf die Idee käme die aus Alu oder was ähnlichem zu fräsen...
In nem coolen Design würde die sicher auch gekauft werden. Ist ja nur ne Platte mit Cleat unten dran.


----------



## M_T_B (2. Juni 2009)

Na gut, noch eine andere Variante. Welche anderen Marken sind denn kompatibel zu den CBs. Notfalls würde ich die Pedale ja am Hardtail tauschen, aber meine Schuhe müssen in beide passen. 

Ach ja, wer wissen will, welche Schuhe ich habe: die SH-MT90. Die trage ich im Sommer und im Winter, völlig genial und gibt für mich nix anderes. 

Aslo zurück zu den Pedalen: sind die die CB Wallet 2 auch ohne Clicks gut fahrbar und wenn ja, welche günstige Kombipedale gibt es dann, die ich an mein Hardtail schrauben könnte. Ich gehe auch schon einmal auf die Suche.

Habe ich eigentlich schon gesagt, dass ich mein XM in ca. 3 Wochen bekomme


----------



## ssirius (2. Juni 2009)

Kann die Vorfreude gut nachvollziehen. 

Erzähl mal, wie deine Config ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (2. Juni 2009)

Die Pedalfrage steht bei mir auch noch an.

Zur Zeit fahre ich die einsteiger Klicks mit diesen hässlichen Adaptern. Der Vorteil an den einsteiger Klicks ist, das sie nun nach gut 6000 km zwar immer noch genauso gut ein und ausklicken aber sich beim Ausklicken nicht rumdrehen und somit die Klickseite immer oben bleibt.  Die dinger waren damals dabei und ich hab sie drauf gelassen.

Am neuen Bike brauch ich sowas aber nicht. Welche SPD Pedale würdet ihr empfehlen ?


----------



## pixelquantec (2. Juni 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> ...
> Am neuen Bike brauch ich sowas aber nicht. Welche SPD Pedale würdet ihr empfehlen ?


 
Also bei meinem neuen Votec kamen nur die XTR in Frage. Hab an meinen anderen Bikes seit Jahren die billigen NoName-Teile von B.O.C. und die gehen auch ganz gut. Wegen der Kompatibilität auch am Rennrad. Manchmal machen die Schuhe allerdings Geräusche ( reiben warscheinlich irgendwo am Pedal ) und bei viel Schlamm ist das Einklicken manchmal schwierig. Ganz im Gegensatz zu den XTR. Im Gebrauch bisher 1a und vor allem passen sie zu meiner Austattung.

Andere Clickpedale habe ich nie getestet, aber warscheinlicht tun es die XT genauso.


----------



## PioneerPixel (2. Juni 2009)

Da werd ich mir wohl die XT mal genauer angucken. Zur Not kann ich die Adapter ja noch umklipsen. Ok das lass ich dann doch lieber ^^


----------



## kupfermark (2. Juni 2009)

Bevor ich vor 5 Jahren CB umgestiegen bin, war ich jahrelang mit denen von Ritchey ganz zufrieden.

Mann, die Warterei wird immer zäher je näher der Liefertermin rückt. Ende dieser oder nächste Woche müsste es endlich da sein.


----------



## PioneerPixel (3. Juni 2009)

Habt ihr auf Anfrage einen realistischen Liefertermin gennannt bekommen ? 
Hmm ob ich auch mal eine nervige eMail mit dieser Frage schreibe


----------



## M_T_B (3. Juni 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Kann die Vorfreude gut nachvollziehen.
> 
> Erzähl mal, wie deine Config ist.



Hier noch einmal meine Config. für alle Interessierten 

RAHMEN V.XM, WeissSchwarz, 48.0 
GABEL Magura Thor 140-100 FCR (Flight Control Remote), Albert Select, QR20 Maxle 
DÄMPFER Fox Float RP 23 
LAUFRAD DT Swiss EX 1750 
REIFEN BASIS: Schwalbe Nobby Nick 2.4 
BREMSEN Formula The One 200/180 
COCKPIT Lenker: Syntace Vector 31,8 Carbon / Vorbau: Syntace Superforce / Griffe: Syntace / Steuersatz: FSA 
SATTEL Selle Italia NT1 
SATTELSTÜTZE Kindshock 1900 
COMBO Shimano XTR: Kurbel: Shimano XTR Hollowtech II FC-M 810, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR, Schalthebel: Shimano XTR, Umwerfer: Shimano XTR, Kassette: Shimano XTR, Kette: Shimano XTR




PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Habt ihr auf Anfrage einen realistischen Liefertermin gennannt bekommen ?
> Hmm ob ich auch mal eine nervige eMail mit dieser Frage schreibe


JA - sogar per Mail 

Außerdem wieso nervige Anfrage - ich gebe da einen Haufen Geld aus und bin daher alle 3-4 Tage mit Herrn Rose in Kontakt und Frage nach, ob es nicht etwas schneller geht


----------



## M_T_B (3. Juni 2009)

Um auf das Thema Pedale zurück zu kommen  Ich finde zum All-Mountain (XM) passen einfach keine kleinen Click-Pedale, sondern sollte auf jeden Fall etwas mit Käfig sein. Von den kleinen habe ich auch noch ein paar rumliegen, fand ich aber schon bei meinem Hardtail bei kleinen Sprüngen unangenehm am Fuß - und irgendwie instabil.

Bin also weiter auf der Suche...


----------



## ssirius (3. Juni 2009)

Moin,

wird ein tolles Bike. 



M_T_B schrieb:


> RAHMEN V.XM, WeissSchwarz, 48.0


Ist auch mein Favorit. Allerdings möchte ich mir erst noch den anodisierten Rahmen ansehen, wäre nicht so empfindlich wie normaler Lack. 



M_T_B schrieb:


> GABEL Magura Thor 140-100 FCR (Flight Control Remote), Albert Select, QR20 Maxle


Ebenso. Die Talas gibts nur in grau. Gefällt mir gar nicht am schwarzen bzw. schwarz/weissem Bike. Die Magura Thor soll ja auch nicht so schlecht sein.




M_T_B schrieb:


> DÄMPFER Fox Float RP 23


Tendiere auch zum Fox. Hab nun schon öfter gelesen, dass der DT Swiss zum Wippen neigen soll.




M_T_B schrieb:


> LAUFRAD DT Swiss EX 1750


 Ich bleibe bei der Basis, dem Shimano XT WH-M 776/WH-M 778. Gefällt mir einfach saugut. 




M_T_B schrieb:


> BREMSEN Formula The One 200/180


Entweder auch Formula The One oder Avid Elexir CR. Höchstwahrscheinlich aber die Formula. 



M_T_B schrieb:


> SATTELSTÜTZE Kindshock 1900


Ebenso



M_T_B schrieb:


> COMBO Shimano XTR: Kurbel: Shimano XTR Hollowtech II FC-M 810, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR, Schalthebel: Shimano XTR, Umwerfer: Shimano XTR, Kassette: Shimano XTR, Kette: Shimano XTR


XTR ist natürlich das Nonplusultra. 
Irgendwie ziehts mich aber zur Sram X0. Hab mal eine X9 probiert und fand das Schaltgefühl richtig schön knackig. Echt klasse. Hat mir richtig gut gefallen.
Wahrscheinlich wird aber die Vernunft gewinnen und ich entscheide mich doch für XT. In der Hoffnung die gibt mittlerweile auch besser Rückmeldung und ist knackiger, als die XT an meinem 6 Jahre alten Trekker. Immerhin wäre dann alles durchgehend XT, incl. der Laufräder.
Ich werde mir das aber vor Ort nochmal genauer ansehen und probefahren. Das wird bei mir aber ganz sicher eine Spontanentscheidung.  

Gruss
ssirius


----------



## PioneerPixel (3. Juni 2009)

Wie wäre es denn mit folgenden Pedalen. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher welche die besseren sind. 

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...nuid2=142;ID=8b9d39e7a49f7efec58c433d4a5e8b27

oder 

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...nuid2=142;ID=8b9d39e7a49f7efec58c433d4a5e8b27

Ob ich da mit meinen Schuhen bei denen die Clickplatte in der Schuhsole vertieft sitzt noch gut ein Clicken kann und man auch ohne einzuklicken fahren kann werde ich noch herausfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_T_B (3. Juni 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit folgenden Pedalen. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher welche die besseren sind.
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...nuid2=142;ID=8b9d39e7a49f7efec58c433d4a5e8b27
> 
> ...



Ja, so etwas in der Art - nur hübsch, evtl. noch rot und leichter 

z.B. http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...d=0;pgc=0;ID=8b9d39e7a49f7efec58c433d4a5e8b27

EDIT: wenn mir jetzt jemand sagt, dass man die auch gut ausgeklickt fahren kann, dann kaufe ich mir für mein Hardtail auch noch ein paar günstige CB und dann ist Ruhe. Die Shimanos kriegen dann meine Jungs...


----------



## pixelquantec (3. Juni 2009)

Kleiner Zwischenstand:
Der Fred hier hat in einem halben Jahr 52.000 Hits und über 900 Antworten. Top, oder?


----------



## Montana (3. Juni 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> finde diesen fred saustark, hat ´ne unglaubliche popularität.
> existiert erst seit november 2008 und bis jetzt schon fast 50.000 hits, wow!
> 
> ein herstellerforum ist immer sehr aufwendig, dafür muss man schon extra manpower bereitstellen - andernfalls kann es nach hinten losgehen.
> aber wenn es klappen würde, fände ich das auch spitze.





> Kleiner Zwischenstand:
> Der Fred hier hat in einem halben Jahr 52.000 Hits und über 900 Antworten. Top, oder?



Kurz was dazu: Die Idee mit dem Thread hier war eine Notlösung  Ein Hersteller Forum wäre zwar noch viel cooler  aber wie don rock schon schreibt, wäre das sehr aufwendig und wenn ich hier immer M.Rose und noch mal M.Rose lese, wer sollte wohl so ein Forum betreuen .... wenn nicht er.
Erstklassige Beratung und so sind bei ihm in absolut guten Händen, aber was soll er noch alles machen? Die Website müsste ja (von wem auch immer) auch dringend sowohl vom Inhalt wie auch vom Design überarbeitet werden. Es fehlt wohl dafür die manpower. 



armor schrieb:


> @ssirius:
> 
> wie don-rock schon sagte, die hompage gibt viel zu wenig her. Die Jungs von Votec verbauen dir die Rohloff sicher gerne ans XM oder MR...
> 
> ...



Ja, ich habe auch die Rohloff und mit den anderen Komponenten zusammen ist das auch der Grund warum man von der _generation of 2008_ wenig liest in der letzen Zeit. Die bikes laufen nach kurzem Anpassen problemlos und man vergisst fast, dass man überhaupt ein (zu wartendes) Fahrrad besitzt  Ich mache meins alle paar Wochen mal ein wenig sauber und tue was Öl dran  und dann war es das 

BTW: Allen viel Spass mit den neuen bikes und den Wartenden wünsche ich Geduld ... ihr werdet reich belohnt 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Boeser_Geist (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nun da ich mein V.CS endlich bestellt habe ist es an der Zeit in diesem echt geilen Fred mal zu posten. Tatsächlich unglaublich, was ich bis dato insg. in diesem Forum an Antworten gefunden habe. Respekt 

Konfiguration wie folgt:

RAHMEN
V.CS, WeissBlau, 50.0
GABEL
Magura Durin Race 100 Remote Control Dynamic Lockout
DÄMPFER
Fox Float RP 23
LAUFRAD
Shimano XT WH-M 775
REIFEN
BASIS: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25
BREMSEN
Elexir CR Carbon 180/160
COCKPIT
Lenker: Truvativ Noir Worldcup Flatbar / Vorbau: Truvativ Team / Griffe: VOTEC / Steuersatz: FSA
SATTEL
Selle Italia SLR XC Gel Flow
SATTELSTÜTZE
Syntace Team
COMBO
Kurbel: Shimano XT Hollowtech II FC-M 770, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Schaltwerk: Shimano XT, Schalthebel: Shimano XT, Umwerfer: Shimano XT, Kassette: Shimano XT, Kette: Shimano XT​

Bestellt habe ich direkt bei Jürgen im Stuttgarter Shop. Die Lieferzeit wurde mal mit 5-8 Wochen angesetzt.

...und ja, bei den Pedalen bin ich mir auch noch nicht schlüssig.

Greetz


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

na hier geht ja momentan die Post ab 

In der aktuellen "Bike Sport News" wird ein Votec V.XM getestet. Das Bike hat einen Blau/Weissen Rahmen. Ich bin richtig froh, mein XC in diesem blau geordert zu haben... sieht ja klasse aus.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## xms (3. Juni 2009)

So, dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder:

Nachdem ich jetzt 6 Tage lang mit meinem XM unterwegs war und nun auch schon zwei Abflüge hinter mir habe kann ich sagen: ".......  nein, eigentlich kann ich nur sabbern. Jetzt bin ich aber erst mal ein paar Tage weg, und muss mein Rad ganz allein im Keller stehen lassen. Keine artgerechte Haltung...

Allerdings ergab sich in den letzten Tagen auch ein kleines Problem. Da ich mich auf meinem neuen Bike im Gelände sehr viel sicherer fühle als mit der alten Kiste, lass ich es bergab doch ein ganzes Stück mehr krachen. Nach kurzer Zeit des über Wurzel und Stein Gebretters und Gehüpfens fangen meine Finger aber tierisch an zu schmerzen. Bekommt man das durch Training weg, oder kann das auch an den falschen Griffen liegen? Die Votecgriffe sind ja schon recht schlank und meine Finger eher lang.

Jetzt ist auch erstmal wieder Fahrradputzen angesagt. Immer diese Erstinspektionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (3. Juni 2009)

xms schrieb:


> ....Nach kurzer Zeit des über Wurzel und Stein Gebretters und Gehüpfens fangen meine Finger aber tierisch an zu schmerzen. Bekommt man das durch Training weg, oder kann das auch an den falschen Griffen liegen? Die Votecgriffe sind ja schon recht schlank und meine Finger eher lang.....


 
Die Griffe waren das erste was ich abgebaut habe. Die sind so schlank und dünn, mehr was für Kinderhände. hab die ergon von meinem Cube draufgemacht und alles ist gut.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Juni 2009)

@ xms: hast du vielleicht die Bremsgriffe zu nahe an den Griffen und im falschen Winkel ausgerichtet? 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Nackskopp (3. Juni 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Kurz was dazu: Die Idee mit dem Thread hier war eine Notlösung  Ein Hersteller Forum wäre zwar noch viel cooler  aber wie don rock schon schreibt, wäre das sehr aufwendig und wenn ich hier immer M.Rose und noch mal M.Rose lese, wer sollte wohl so ein Forum betreuen .... wenn nicht er.
> Erstklassige Beratung und so sind bei ihm in absolut guten Händen, aber was soll er noch alles machen? Die Website müsste ja (von wem auch immer) auch dringend sowohl vom Inhalt wie auch vom Design überarbeitet werden. Es fehlt wohl dafür die manpower.



Also ich habe da auf dem dirtmasters-festival am Votec Stand  ein par Jungs gesehen, die sich bestimmt in der Lage sind Ihre Firma hier zu vertreten.


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (3. Juni 2009)

xms schrieb:


> So, dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder:
> 
> Nachdem ich jetzt 6 Tage lang mit meinem XM unterwegs war und nun auch schon zwei Abflüge hinter mir habe kann ich sagen: ".......  nein, eigentlich kann ich nur sabbern. Jetzt bin ich aber erst mal ein paar Tage weg, und muss mein Rad ganz allein im Keller stehen lassen. Keine artgerechte Haltung...
> 
> ...



Ich fahre auf allen Bikes die Syntace Screw-On Gripz Moto, absolut verdrehsicher, gut zu montieren (keine kleinen Murks Inbus-Schrauben), top Ergonomie. Nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (3. Juni 2009)

hab die ergon von meinem Cube draufgemacht und alles ist gut.

Hi pixelquantec,
welche Ergon-Griffe hast du an dein Votec rangeschraubt?

danke, Karl


----------



## pixelquantec (3. Juni 2009)

Hab die GR2. Allerdings sind Hörnchen so ne Art von Braungrau. Passt nicht so richtig. Suche die noch in schwarz.


----------



## Nowide (3. Juni 2009)

Boeser_Geist schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nun da ich mein V.CS endlich bestellt habe ist es an der Zeit in diesem echt geilen Fred mal zu posten. Greetz



Gratulation, das V.CS sieht für mich am schönsten aus... in 1.3 huii.
dann wünsch ich Dir möglichst viel Ablenkung für die Warteschleife...   Grüße n.


----------



## Montana (4. Juni 2009)

Nackskopp schrieb:


> Also ich habe da auf dem dirtmasters-festival am Votec Stand  ein par Jungs gesehen, die sich bestimmt in der Lage sind Ihre Firma hier zu vertreten.



Wäre ja voll OK  lassen wir mal abwarten was passiert


----------



## Firstlight (4. Juni 2009)

In der Aktuellen Ausgabe der BIKE ist ja ein Foto zu sehen vom Festival. Darauf sieht man ein paar ganz entspannte Votec Jungs aber auch ein ganz süßes Votec-Girl........würd gern mal wissen wer da so entspannt im Sessel sitzt.......bestimmt nicht der Herr Rose *lach*........

Freu mich schon auf´s 24h von Duisburg denn da werden sie auch vertreten sein und da werd ich natürlich mit meinem frisch geputzten Bike mal vorbei schauen.....


----------



## M_T_B (4. Juni 2009)

Wir sind ja schon in KW 23 - wenn alles gut läuft sitze ich in 2 Wochen auf meinem Bike. 

Ist ja heute so ruhig hier - alle so viel zu tun oder seid ihr schon radeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mop rocka (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hab mir gestern im Stuttgarter Shop endlich das V.XC1.1 mit anderen Laufrädern und anderer Bremse bestellt.
Bei meinem Bike ist ja die Magura Menja verbaut, mir wurde zwar gesagt dass diese dann weiss ist aber auf der Magura Seite gibt es diese Gabel gar nicht in weiss.
Mir ist es zwar nicht so wichtig ob diese jetzt weiss oder schwarz ist aber interssieren würde es mich schon.
Genauso würde ich gern wissen ob dann am Lenker ein Schalter für das Dynamic Lockout ist oder man das direkt an der Gabel macht.

Grüße


----------



## svs (4. Juni 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Wir sind ja schon in KW 23 - wenn alles gut läuft sitze ich in 2 Wochen auf meinem Bike.



Ich hoffentlich nächste Woche.
Mal schaun ob sich Herr Rose heute nochmal meldet...dann weiß ich mehr =)


----------



## Karl der Grosse (4. Juni 2009)

Hi mop rocka,
meines Wissens nach ist die Menja am V.XC 1.1 mit Fernbedienung am Lenker ausgestattet. Leider stimmt auf der Website das Bild des V.XC 1.1 nicht: Hier ist eine RS Reba verbaut aber in Wirklichkeit, also in der Ausstattung steht, dass eine Magura Magura Menja 100 RCDL verbaut ist. Das "RCDL" bedeutet glaub ich, dass eine Fernbedienung dabei ist. Das Bild des V.CR ist jedoch richtig und wie in der Ausstattung ist auch auf dem Bild eine Magura Menja mit RCDL, also mit Fernbedienung verbaut. 
Auf der Magura Website ist dies auch aufgelistet unter Warum Magura/Suspension?: http://www.magura.com/de/warum-magura/suspension.html

Und welche Bremsen und welche Läufräder hast du bestellt? Und warum? Herr Rose sagte zu mir am Telefon, dass für mein Gewicht (60 kg) die Mavic Crossride völlig ausreichen würden. Und die Formula Bremsen hätten einen definierteren Druckpunkt, als die Maguras, aber trotzdem will ich die Louise BAT.

Und zur Farbe der Gabel: Am V.CR 1.1 ist ja die gleiche Gabel verbaut, wie am V.XC 1.1. Beim V.CR ist die Menja weiß.

Gruß Karl


----------



## Bloodhound5 (4. Juni 2009)

Jaja, das süße Votec-Girl  Hat am Gardasee so manchem den Kopf verdreht  Gab sogar Unfälle wegen Ihr *g*

Der entspannte Herr im Sessel ist meines Wissens der Produktmanager Jürgen. 

Die Menja kommt mit Lockout und in weiß, die Hersteller sind ja nicht auf die Standardfarben vom Einzelhandel angewiesen sondern kriegen ihre extra würschte...


----------



## mop rocka (4. Juni 2009)

Karl der Grosse schrieb:


> Und welche Bremsen und welche Läufräder hast du bestellt? Und warum? Herr Rose sagte zu mir am Telefon, dass für mein Gewicht (60 kg) die Mavic Crossride völlig ausreichen würden. Und die Formula Bremsen hätten einen definierteren Druckpunkt, als die Maguras, aber trotzdem will ich die Louise BAT.



Alles klar danke für deine Antwort.

Ich hatte noch einen Spielraum von ca 200 und habe gefragt für was ich die am sinnvollsten ausgeben sollte (hatte ich auch schon hier im Thread nachgefragt) und er hat mir dann gleich dieShimano XT WH-M 775 empfohlen (was mir auch hier empfohlen wurde) da der Aufbreis nicht sehr hoch ist aber die Räder dafür ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältniss haben.
Desweiteren habe ich auch die Louise BAT genommen (spart ca. 20) da diese, laut dem Votec-Mitarbeiter, besser zu dosieren sind für Anfänger und die Formula, wie du schon sagtest, gleich voll greifen.

Gruß


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch, mop rocka. Da hast du gleich an der richtigen Stelle Gewicht gespart 

Herr Rose hat schon recht: die Formula Oros beißen gleich recht brutal zu, wohingegen die Magura Louise gut zu dosieren sind.

Ich wusste garnicht, dass meine Menja weiss wird - im Mountainbike Magazin Test ist die Forke noch schwarz gewesen.

Egal - sieht sicher auch gut aus.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## mop rocka (4. Juni 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, mop rocka.



Danke !

Nur die 6 Wochen Lieferzeit regen mich jetzt schon auf.
Ich werd versuchen mein Jammern in grenzen zu halten, hilft ja nichts.
Bekommt man eigentlich eine Bestätigung wenn bei denen das Geld eingegangen ist?


----------



## Karl der Grosse (4. Juni 2009)

Ich bin grade auch noch am Überlegen, ob ich nicht doch auch die Shimanos nehmen sollte. Und ist im Stuttgarter Shop im Moment ein V.XC ausgestellt?
Welche Farbe hast du gewählt?


----------



## Karl der Grosse (4. Juni 2009)

Achso, hast du Vorkasse gewählt? Herr Rose hat mir Nachname empfohlen, da der Auftrag dann direkt und sofort bearbeitet wird. Er hat mir auch empfohlen, es per Internet zu bestellen, da man dann ständig mit e-mails auf dem neuesten Stand gehalten wird. Das mit dem Geldeingang weiß ich nicht, kannst ja mal anrufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mop rocka (4. Juni 2009)

Im Stuttgarter Shop ist ein V.XC  in weiß aber natürlich nur ein 1.4er (man will ja zeigen was man hat), dann stand da noch ein V.XCR ich glaube das war schwarz bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.
Ich hab meins ebenfalls in weiß genommen.
Ja hab per Vorkasse gezahlt, da ich es ja dann auch direkt im Shop abhole.


----------



## M_T_B (4. Juni 2009)

Hatte in der Bestellung Nachnahme angegeben, aber Ã¼ber â¬ 2500 gibt es sowieso bei Nachnahme Probleme, da nur bis â¬ 2500 versichert, also Anzahlung usw. Laut Aussage von Herrn Rose werden Bestellungen, die mit Vorkasse bezahlt werden, vorgezogen. Ist aus meiner Sicht ja auch logisch, da wissen sie, dass das Bike gewollt ist - bei Nachnahme kann ich ja noch die Annahme verweigern.

Daher macht mich jetzt die Aussage von Karl d. G. etwas stutzig.

Information Ã¼ber den Geldeingang habe ich nicht bekommen. Ich warte jetzt nur noch auf die Mail oder den Anruf von Herrn Rose, dass das Bike unterwegs ist


----------



## Karl der Grosse (4. Juni 2009)

Ja, bei Vorkasse, sagte Herr Rose, werde zwar schon alles vorbereitet werden, aber der Zusammenbau erfolge erst bei Geldeingang. Bei Nachname wird dann gleich begonnen, zusammen zu bauen. Aber ich persönlich bevorzuge auch Überweisung, also Vorkasse.


----------



## M_T_B (4. Juni 2009)

Karl der Grosse schrieb:


> Ja, bei Vorkasse, sagte Herr Rose, werde zwar schon alles vorbereitet werden, aber der Zusammenbau erfolge erst bei Geldeingang. Bei Nachname wird dann gleich begonnen, zusammen zu bauen. Aber ich persönlich bevorzuge auch Überweisung, also Vorkasse.



Was soll denn da vorbereitet werden? Der Geldeingang ist max. 3 Tage nach Überweisung. Mit der Montage wird frühestens nach 5 Wochen begonnen. Sonst hätte man keine Lieferzeit von max. 8 Wochen.

 So ein Bike ist schließlich für einen Profi in ein paar Stunden montiert. Wenn ich alle Teile da habe, dann baue ich mir als Laie so eine Kiste an einem (langen) Tag zusammen. Das ist ja nun kein Hexenwerk


----------



## hands diamond (4. Juni 2009)

Vermutlich ist gemeint, dass man sich schon mal beim Schweißer anstellen darf. Derjenige der früher bestellt hat bekommt auch zuerst sein Rad, solange das Geld halt da ist bis die Fertigung und Montage ins Rollen kommt. So verstehe ich das zumindest.


----------



## M_T_B (4. Juni 2009)

Wie auch immer, zumindest passen bei VOTEC die Terminzusagen - sollte ich es bereits in der Fertigstellungwoche bekommen, sind es nur 5 Wochen, kommt es die Woche später, sind es eben 6 Wochen Wartezeit gewesen. Wer sich bei der Bestellung mit den 8 Wochen angefreundet hat und es dann 2 oder evtl. sogar 3 Wochen früher bekommt,
freut sich doch ein Loch ins Knie 

Schönen Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svs (4. Juni 2009)

So, neuster Stand Anfang 25. Woche (Bestellt am 29.04).


----------



## M_T_B (5. Juni 2009)

XnS schrieb:


> So, neuster Stand Anfang 25. Woche (Bestellt am 29.04).


Fertigstellung - Versand oder Empfang bei dir?


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
war gestern im Werksshop in Wenden.
Bin ein V.SX probegefahren und habe mir ein blau-weißes V.SX 1.4, jedoch mit Crossmax-SX-Felgen, 2.4er Nobby-Nics und SLR-Gel-Sattel bestellt. Jetzt brauche ich ein Paar edle Plattformpedale bis Ende Juli zur Auslieferung.
Wer kann mir was empfehlen?
VG Werner


----------



## M_T_B (5. Juni 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ....Jetzt brauche ich ein Paar edle Plattformpedale bis Ende Juli zur Auslieferung.
> Wer kann mir was empfehlen?
> VG Werner



Wobei wir wieder beim Thema wären 

Ich bin auch immer noch auf der Suche.... habe bei mir neue PD-M324 liegen, sind aber weder optisch noch gewichtstechnisch besonders gut.
Grundsätzlich suche ich für mein XM auch etwas mit Plattform, allerdings mit Klickfunktion, die man aber auuch ohne Einklicken fahren kann...

Die oftmals gerühmte Wellgo finde ich auch nicht so prall. Aktuell finde ich fast die Mallet 2 in rot ganz gut...


----------



## hands diamond (5. Juni 2009)

Ich habe bisher mit den Plattformpedalen von Shimano (DX) gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Seit dieser Woche habe ich auch Klickpedale von Shimano, die 647. Habe natürlich noch keine Langzeiterfahrung, aber vom Klickmechanismus bin ich begeistert. Davor bin ich Time-Pedale gefahren, mit denen ich nicht so gut zurecht kam wie mit den Shimanos. Das ist aber vor allem eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Juni 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war gestern im Werksshop in Wenden.
> Bin ein V.SX probegefahren und habe mir ein blau-weißes V.SX 1.4, jedoch mit Crossmax-SX-Felgen, 2.4er Nobby-Nics und SLR-Gel-Sattel bestellt. Jetzt brauche ich ein Paar edle Plattformpedale bis Ende Juli zur Auslieferung.
> Wer kann mir was empfehlen?
> VG Werner



Wie wärs mit Crank Brothers Acid? Hab ein nagelneues Set da, schreib mir ne PN


----------



## M_T_B (5. Juni 2009)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher mit den Plattformpedalen von Shimano (DX) gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Seit dieser Woche habe ich auch Klickpedale von Shimano, die 647. Habe natürlich noch keine Langzeiterfahrung, aber vom Klickmechanismus bin ich begeistert. Davor bin ich Time-Pedale gefahren, mit denen ich nicht so gut zurecht kam wie mit den Shimanos. Das ist aber vor allem eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben.



wie gut fahren die sich ohne Einklicken?


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Juni 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Wobei wir wieder beim Thema wären
> 
> Die oftmals gerühmte Wellgo finde ich auch nicht so prall. Aktuell finde ich fast die Mallet 2 in rot ganz gut...



Mallet 2 habe ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen. 
Fahre schon seit 3 Jahren Crank Brothers Candy an meinem  Fusion Raid SL, jedoch ist zur Zeit auch schon wieder das 2. Paar in dem Fiberglaskörper ausgeschlagen, trotz Ti-Ausführung. Ansonsten komme ich mit dem Handling super zurecht.

Ich werde trotzdem ein reines Plattformpedal mit entsprechenden Schuhen wählen, nur welche harmonisieren mit einem Five-Ten-Schuh?

Werner


----------



## hands diamond (5. Juni 2009)

Zum Bäcker ist es ok, sonst nicht. Mir ist aber kein Pedal bekannt, das beides gut kann.


----------



## svs (5. Juni 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Fertigstellung - Versand oder Empfang bei dir?



Versand.



> Ihr Rad sollte uns Anfang 25. Kalenderwoche verlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_T_B (5. Juni 2009)

So langsam glaube ich, dass ich mir doch das XTR-Pedal kaufe. Zum Bäcker reicht das auch.   Außerdem habe ich ja noch mein HT mit der Kombipedale. Da komme ich noch ein paar Meter weiter als bis zum Bäcker.
Ud eigentlich komme ich mit den Klicks sehr gut klar. Habe aber immer die Sorge, dass es im steilen Gelände doch schöner wäre die Füße auf der Pedale zu haben und bei Bedarf einmal schnell rausnehmen zu können.

Na mal schauen - werde im Laufe des Tages auf jeden Fall etwas kaufen. Sooo teuer ist es dann ja auch nicht, dass bei Fehlkauf die Welt unter geht 

Notfalls geht's in die Bucht..

@XnS: Glückwunsch - die Mail brauche ich auch


----------



## Bloodhound5 (5. Juni 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war gestern im Werksshop in Wenden.
> Bin ein V.SX probegefahren und habe mir ein blau-weißes V.SX 1.4, jedoch mit Crossmax-SX-Felgen, 2.4er Nobby-Nics und SLR-Gel-Sattel bestellt. Jetzt brauche ich ein Paar edle Plattformpedale bis Ende Juli zur Auslieferung.
> Wer kann mir was empfehlen?
> VG Werner



Klingt gut 

Zu deiner Pedalfrage: Ich hab an meinem v.FR im Moment die Twenty6 Rallye Pedale dran und bin absolut begeistert. Optisch absolut klasse (gibts auch in Blau) und vom Grip bin ich noch nix besseres gefahren. Mit großem Abstand. Große Standfläche, frei positionierbare Pins (glaube 72 Möglichkeiten pro Pedal oder sowas krankes *g*) und mit 408g bzw 336g mit Titanachse schön leicht. Angenehm ist auch, dass sie so flach sind, dadurch steht man stabiler. 

Kostenpunkt sind ca 180,-  für die Normale und 220,- für die Titanversion. Nicht ganz billig, aber eine 1.4er Ausstattung hat auch edle Pedale verdient  Wenn du interesse hast, ich glaub ich könnt die auch günstiger auftreiben, PN.

http://www.twenty6products.com/products/


----------



## b00m (5. Juni 2009)

180-220 â¬ fÃ¼r Pedale ..... UFF. Das wÃ¤re mir zu brutal, aber jedem das seine. ^^
Also ichgfinde die NC-17 Pedale, wovon ich selbst nun das MG II fahre auch sehr gut und hatte bis jetzt Gripp-Technisch noch kein besseres Pedal. Die SudPin III sollten vom Gripp her sogar noch nen ticken besser sein. Also kann NC-17 im generellen auc nur empfehlen und die PEdale liegen alle zwischen 60-90 Euro, je nach Typ.


----------



## Nackskopp (5. Juni 2009)

_Twenty6 Rallye Pedale an einem _V.SX 1.4 -- Hammer.

Ich fahre auch NC-17 Pedale, für meine Zweck super. Aber wenn du die ~100Eur drauflegen kannst...


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Juni 2009)

Nackskopp schrieb:


> _Twenty6 Rallye Pedale an einem _V.SX 1.4 -- Hammer.
> 
> Ich fahre auch NC-17 Pedale, für meine Zweck super. Aber wenn du die ~100Eur drauflegen kannst...



Wäre eine Überlegung wert!

Danke an alle für die Infos.

VG Werner


----------



## mop rocka (5. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auch die NC-17 Pedale beim der Bestellung für 29.95 gleich mit gekauft. Für mich reichen die vollkommen.

Gruß


----------



## Montana (5. Juni 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war gestern im Werksshop in Wenden.
> Bin ein V.SX probegefahren und habe mir ein blau-weißes V.SX 1.4, jedoch mit Crossmax-SX-Felgen, 2.4er Nobby-Nics und SLR-Gel-Sattel bestellt. VG Werner



Hallo Werner,

herzlichen Glückwunsch  der erste _Bald-VOTEC-Fahrer _ den ich persönlich kenne. (natürlich weiss ich, dass auch Andi_klein und der Loehr aus unserem Kreis ein bike von dieser Firma fahren)

Dann zählst Du ja jetzt auch zur Gemeinde. 

Schade, dass _dirt metals _ nicht Votec Dealer sind  Ich war ja kurz davor dort ein Felt Redemption zu kaufen, da wusste ich jedoch noch nicht, dass Votec wieder im Rennen ist.  

Zu den Pedalen, ich habe am V.XR auch die NC-17 Pedale montiert. Ich habe das einfachste Modell bei H&S gekauft. Für mich reicht das dicke aus, die sind wirklich OK.

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Bloodhound5 (5. Juni 2009)

etwas verspätetet, hier noch ein paar Aufnahmen rund um den Votec Stand bei den Dirtmasters in Winterberg:

Der Stand







Das Votec Girl




Die Votec Küche


----------



## pixelquantec (5. Juni 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Das Votec Girl


 
Ich hoffe sie kommt zur Erstinspektion auch pünktlich.
Da verzichte ich auch gern auf den Gutschein von 50.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (5. Juni 2009)

Nackskopp schrieb:


> _Twenty6 Rallye Pedale an einem _V.SX 1.4 -- Hammer.
> 
> Ich fahre auch NC-17 Pedale, für meine Zweck super. Aber wenn du die ~100Eur drauflegen kannst...



boah ey, was´n hier für´n traffic - hammer

plattform ped. suche ich auch noch.
denke es werden aber die NC-17 sudpin lll in rot
gutes preis-leistungsverhältnis.

die twenty6 sind zwar der knaller, aber der preis, uiuiuiui

schaut euch mal die hier an
dieses superflat ding 
die schwarzen bzw. silbernen point ped. find ich megastark!
was die wohl kosten?


----------



## Nofaith (5. Juni 2009)

Gibt's denn hier keinen V.SX-Faherer der bitte mal die Höhe seines Oberrohrs vom Boden ausgehend messen kann?


----------



## Firstlight (5. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin 100 pro überzeugt davon das jeder Einzelne bei Votec sich auch mit dem Label und der Qualität der Bikes identifiziert.

Ohne zu übertreiben....alles vom Namen an bis über das Logo......der Auftritt......das alles hier Handmade in Germany.........das Grillen der Steaks...total stylo..sexy....

Also ich trage gern das Logo von Votec auf meinem Auto....

Votec ist für mich ganz klar der Posche unter den Deutschen Bikes!..Ich habe mein Bike 4 Wochen bin restlos glücklich..und sogar am überlegen mir noch ein weiteres dazu zu holen.......

Und wer mag es nicht von uns, wenn man den einen oder anderen gierigen Blick unterwegs erhascht.......

nicht falsch verstehen...ich fahre mein Bike nicht nur zur Eisdiele.............aber was ich mitunter an Resonance von Bekannten,Freunden und zufällig Getroffenen erhalten habe ist zu 150% Positiv!

ICh will unbedingt ne große Fahne für meinen Garten!!!!!

VOTEC RULEZ!

LADY`s Ich freu mich für jeden Einzelnen von Euch der in den nächsten Tagen nen fetten schwarzen Karton vor der Tür stehen hat!


----------



## M_T_B (5. Juni 2009)

Dachte bisher, dass wir VOTECs eine nette kleine ´Gemeinde' sind - wenn ich aber den letzten Artikel lese, kommen mir Zweifel...


----------



## Firstlight (5. Juni 2009)

Ich sage ja nicht das es keine kleine Gemeinde bleiben wird.....ich denke die Preiskalkulation momentan ist dafür da ne Menge aus der Vergangenheit gut zu machen......denn der Name war mal und wird wieder<------viel mehr Wert sein!

Ich bin seit meinem 14 Lebensjahr....also 17 Jahre Biker...damals war es immer ein Traum Votec auf dem Rahmen stehen zu haben.....<---Ubezahlbar.....selbst ne Doppelbrücke für mich unerreichbar......heute geh ich arbeiten verdiene gut.....und erfülle mir nach und nach jeden Traum.......


----------



## Firstlight (5. Juni 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Dachte bisher, dass wir VOTECs eine nette kleine ´Gemeinde' sind - wenn ich aber den letzten Artikel lese, kommen mir Zweifel...


 

kam evtl. nicht ganz zur Geltung......ABER

wenn die so weitermachen dann bin ich absolut bereit sogar das doppelte zu bezahlen...........!

Wir alle müssen mal wach werden was bringen uns die teuersten, besten Bikes wenn die irgendwo von unterbezahlten u.U. Kinderhänden produziert werden........


Also...

so what


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boeser_Geist (6. Juni 2009)

Was das Thema Pedale angeht, wurde mir bei der Bike Bestellung in Stuttgart zu den PD-A530 geraten, wenn man die Kombi aus Klick und Plattform haben möchte.





Hat die schon mal jemand getestet?


----------



## Firstlight (6. Juni 2009)

Boeser_Geist schrieb:


> Was das Thema Pedale angeht, wurde mir bei der Bike Bestellung in Stuttgart zu den PD-A530 geraten, wenn man die Kombi aus Klick und Plattform haben möchte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 genau die hatte ich an meinem Giant VT2

Für ne normale Runde auf Sandalen sind die gut...aber halt im Gelände wenn man lieber ausgeklickt fahren mag <-----grausam....die sind rutschig..........

Kann ich persöhnlich abraten....hab die beim Verkauf sogar dran gelassen....

Gruß First


----------



## b00m (6. Juni 2009)

So 400er Feder ist in den DHX meines V.FR verbaut, Hinterbau arbeitet nun viel sahniger. War noch nicht im Gelände, nur einmal kurz durch die Stadt, aber ich spüre NIX mehr am Hintern. ^^

Poste die Tage ma weitere Erfahrungen und noch paar Pics. Was mich jedoch trotzdem etwas wundert langsam, ich fahre im Ausgleichsbehälter nur noch die ca. 5,2 zugelassenen mindest Bar UND bin nun auf die 400er Feder (von 500) und bin immer noch nicht beim 100% richtigen SAG (25%-30%) den ich erreichen wollte. Durchschlagschutz habe ich dafür nun mal voll drinne, weil mit der Hinterbau schon arg weich vorkommt. Ebenfalls ProPedal hab ich ca. 10 klicks drinne damit das Wipen vom Pedalieren nicht so arg ist.


----------



## Extreme Rider (6. Juni 2009)

@ firtslight: haste dir n 09er modell bestellt gehabt?

@ all: Ich will nämlich auf auf votec umsteigen, 
1. preis/leistung
2. deutsche qualität, wie schon gesagt wurde keine unterbezahlten löhne etc.
3. der freeride test, auch wenns nur des V.SX war aber die schwärmen ja von allem. Egakl ob geo, parts, die hohe verarbeitungsqualität etc....also denk ich mal wird das auch auf das V.FR zutreffen oder? 

Was meint ihr zur 09er geo vom V.FR? Ist die echt der hammer weil so konkrete aussagen hab ich hier nochned gelesen, nur so begeisterung und zufriedenheit über alles.

Meine Bestellung wäre dann mit Totem und DHX 5.0 (Bremse und Felge würde ich basis beibehalten) was meint ihr zur Excalibur DH? Bis auf das Gewicht?

mfg, basti


----------



## b00m (6. Juni 2009)

Das V.FR war im 08er Test damals dabei, das Modell hat ja keine wirkliche Überarbeitng bekommen wie das V.SX. Aber ja, das V.FR hatte damals in der Freeride glaube ich auch 9,5 Punkte und gilt als Gehimtipp, ist ein super Bike. 


PS: Ich hatte mich wohl irgendwie mit der Nachgiebigkeit verrechnet. Habe nun ca. 9.5 Bar im Ausgleichsbehälter und mein SAG liegt bei 32% ... super plüschig, genau wie ich es mag. 

Also die 400er x 2.8 Feder für meinen DHX50 hat sich definitiv gelohnt, für DH viel angenehmer jetzt.


----------



## Extreme Rider (6. Juni 2009)

jo den test hab ich auch im heft gefunden...stimtt geo is wohl ziemlich die selbe nur der preis noch besser  mit 9,5 der favorit nach dem demo 7 im test!!!
Jetzt muss ich nurnoch mein morewood verkaufen...hat mir auch immer gute dienste geleistet..*schwärm* aber der umstieg auf single ist gut überlegt 

wegen den pedalen...hat einer von euch schonmal erfahrung mit den neuen:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../Crank-Brothers-5050-X-Pedal-2009::10170.html 
? 

mfg, basti


----------



## svs (6. Juni 2009)

Bei mir kommen die Sixpack Skywalker ans V.FR.
Vom äußeren her (gerade kein Rad zum Testen) gut verarbeitet. Mal schaun wie sie sich schlagen.


----------



## Joachim1980 (6. Juni 2009)

Hatte diese Woche Kontakt zu Votec zwecks Interesse an einem V.SX Rahmen:
Die haben zur Zeit ziemlich viel zu tun, dass es bis jetzt noch nicht möglich war ein V.SX Testbike mit der Rahmengröße L zu schweißen. Für das V.SX ist für 2010 eine ISGC Aufnahme geplant. Juhu! Also warten und dann ne Hammerschmidt ranschrauben.


----------



## Firstlight (7. Juni 2009)

Extreme Rider schrieb:


> @ firtslight: haste dir n 09er modell bestellt gehabt?
> 
> @ all: Ich will nämlich auf auf votec umsteigen,
> 1. preis/leistung
> ...


 

Guten morgen

Ja ich hatte mir ein 09´er V.MR bestellt.

Die Verarbeitung ist TOP...habe dazu hier schon ein wenig geschrieben gehabt.
Das bei VOTEC momentan der Busch brennt kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Ein Bekannter von mir will sich auch ein V.MR bestellen.....

Ich denke die neuen Bikes kommen sehr gut an und hinzu kommt der Engpass bei CANYON.............


obwohl man canyon generell verbieten sollte.......


So und nu geht es los.....zur Halde bissi abfahren...freu freu


----------



## Extreme Rider (7. Juni 2009)

jo gut danke schonmal, wie lange hastn du auf dein bike gewartet? so in etwa? weil canyon is ja n saustall mit den 3-8 monaten wartezeit, die könnten ja gleich vorproduziern^^

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b00m (7. Juni 2009)

Also normal wartest scon 3-4 Wochen auf ein Votec, da grade aber die Hölle los ist, rechne lieber mal mit 4-6, aber nur geschätzt!


----------



## Extreme Rider (7. Juni 2009)

naja hm...mal schaun ich such erstma nen käufer für mein Morewood


----------



## eme999 (7. Juni 2009)

hallo,
möchté mir das v.cr kaufen....
wie schwer sind nun wirklich die bikes???

rahmensteifigkeit...???


----------



## don-rock (7. Juni 2009)

eme999 schrieb:


> hallo,
> möchté mir das v.cr kaufen....
> wie schwer sind nun wirklich die bikes???
> 
> rahmensteifigkeit...???



hi,
kommt letztlich natürlich auf deine konfiguration an.
der rahmen alleine wiegt 1690 gramm.

habe mir seinerzeit vor dem kauf die gewichte meiner wunschkomponenten zusammen addiert.
hat sehr gut hingehauen.

rahmensteifigkeit ist bei den neuen votec bikes immer sehr hoch.
zum einen wegen der oversize bauweise, zum anderen weil einer der wichtigsten votec grundsätze angewandt wird "ein rahmen muss halten".


----------



## kupfermark (7. Juni 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Also normal wartest scon 3-4 Wochen auf ein Votec, da grade aber die Hölle los ist, rechne lieber mal mit 4-6, aber nur geschätzt!



Ist ganz unterschiedlich. Bei mir bricht jetzt die 7. Woche an, und versendet wurde es noch nicht, zumindest kam noch keine Nachricht.

Wenn es die Tage nicht kommt, muß ich mit meinem alten Bike nach Finale


----------



## JuranWiesbaden (8. Juni 2009)

Hi,
ich habe auch starkes Interesse an einem VOTEC V.SX. Nur bin ich etwas unsicher, was ich am 1.1er, also dem Basismodell, verändern/ergänzen soll  Taugt die Maguro Wotan oder sollte man doch lieber die 200 für die FOX Gabel hinblättern? 
Habe gehört, dass die Magura Luise nicht sooo der Burner sein soll... Stimmt das?

THX'n'GreetZ


----------



## eme999 (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo

mein votec V.CR kommt mit.
 kompletter XTR
Magura marta SL
DT Swiss XMC 100
DT XRC 1250
Syntace Carbon anbauteile....

was sagt Ihr dazu???
nur was sollte ich mir für pedale kaufen???
hat wer die eggbeater 4ti zu verkaufen...bzw wo bekomm ich sie günstig???

mfg eme


----------



## Bloodhound5 (8. Juni 2009)

"schön, schön" sagen wir dazu 

Pedale werden ja wohl noch drin sein ;P


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Juni 2009)

@ eme: klingt leicht, dein Aufbau 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (8. Juni 2009)

JuranWiesbaden schrieb:


> .... Taugt die Maguro Wotan oder sollte man doch lieber die 200â¬ fÃ¼r die FOX Gabel hinblÃ¤ttern?
> ..


ich sag mal so: Diejenigen, die eine Wotan fahren, scheinen sehr zufrieden zu sein. Also wenn ich mir ein V.SX holen wÃ¼rde, dann wohl auch mit Wotan.
Bei der Bremse wÃ¼rde ich wiederum eher zur Elixir greifen, aber wohl auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## M_T_B (8. Juni 2009)

Zum Thema Lieferzeit - morgen habe ich 4 Wochen Wartezeit voll und in Kw25 (also nächste Woche) soll's auf jeden Fall fertig sein  Geht doch


----------



## Limubai (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo an die Votec Gemeinde...

derzeit steht bei mir der Kauf eines Hartails an.
nach eher schlechten erfahrungen mit Canyon hatte ich eigentlich abgeschworen von Versendern.

nun aber bin ich Ã¼ber die Votec HP gestolpert und muss sagen, wow...
tolle bikes, tolle preise und fÃ¼r mich das aller beste - Konfigurations mÃ¶glichkeiten.

Naja den halben sonntag mit den Votec bikes verbracht und habe mich nun entschieden ( naja fast )

es wird ein V.XC 1.4 ( XTR - Mavic Crossmax SLR - Magura Marta SL - Syntace Carbon teile - DT Swiss XMC 100 ) fÃ¼r 2699â¬
ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig... 
rahmen steifigkeit 1a... ( fÃ¼r mich sehr wichtig )

Jetzt nur die Frage, Blau oder Schwarz????
hat hier jemand ein V.XC in schwarz oder blau?? 
ich tendiere derzeit mehr in blau aber wÃ¤re toll wenn ein besitzer seine erfahrungen teilen wÃ¼rde bzw. fotos vom rahmen...

grÃ¼sse 
Limubai


----------



## xms (8. Juni 2009)

Zum "Votec Girl" (Ist das jetzt ein offizieller Titel?):



Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Jaja, das süße Votec-Girl  Hat am Gardasee so manchem den Kopf verdreht  Gab sogar Unfälle wegen Ihr *g*



Halleluja, ich glaub da hätt ich mein Bike auch gegen den nächsten Baum gesetzt.



pixelquantec schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sie kommt zur Erstinspektion auch pünktlich.
> Da verzichte ich auch gern auf den Gutschein von 50.



Du würdest ihr also 50 anbieten? Ich glaube nicht, dass...... Spass beiseite 


Und am Schluss noch eine vemeindlich dumme Frage:

Wie lange dauert die Erstinspektion wenn ich die direkt bei Votec machen lasse? Muss ich damit rechnen, dass das Bike ein/zwei Tage weg ist? (Ich werd es direkt in Stuttgart vorbei bringen)


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (8. Juni 2009)

JuranWiesbaden schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe auch starkes Interesse an einem VOTEC V.SX. Nur bin ich etwas unsicher, was ich am 1.1er, also dem Basismodell, verändern/ergänzen soll  Taugt die Maguro Wotan oder sollte man doch lieber die 200 für die FOX Gabel hinblättern?
> Habe gehört, dass die Magura Luise nicht sooo der Burner sein soll... Stimmt das?
> 
> THX'n'GreetZ



Also ich habe mir die 1.2 Version bestellt, da ich unbedingt XT-Komponenten (SLX soll deutlich schwergängiger sein) plus DT Swiss LR-Satz und Elixir CR wollte. Bei der Gabel gibt es sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen, der Verkäufer im Stuttgart-Shop hat mir zur Lyrik geraten, da die Probleme mit 2-step wohl nicht mehr auftreten. Die Fox ist nicht absenkbar, daher für mich keine Alternative. Jetzt heißts warten.....


----------



## M_T_B (8. Juni 2009)

xms schrieb:


> Du würdest ihr also 50 anbieten? Ich glaube nicht, dass...... Spass beiseite



50 für "Made in Germany" - das geht gar nicht  

Inspektion kommt nach 300km. Also max. 3 Tage nach Auslieferung - wenn Du jetzt schon den Termin klärst, kannst Du "fast" warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (8. Juni 2009)

Wie funktioniert das denn mit der Erstinspektion wenn man keinen Votec Shop in der nähe hat, das Bike aber selbst abholen will und somit keinen Karton zum Versenden hat ?
Oder läuft die Inspektion an einem Tag ab, sodass man mit dem Bike und einem 2ten vorbeifährt und eben mit dem 2ten bisschen rumeiert bis das gute Stück fertig ist ^^


----------



## M_T_B (8. Juni 2009)

Die MÃ¶glichkeiten:

1: Du bist in der NÃ¤he von VOTEC, ok - alles klar
2: Du hast einen HÃ¤ndler deines Vertrauens (NON-VOTEC), der macht das und Du schickst die Rechnung an VOTEC und kriegst eine Erstattung Ã¼ber max. â¬ 50 - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe
3. *** zensiert *** (PN)

Servus


----------



## eme999 (8. Juni 2009)

hat eigentlich jemand mit den dt swiss laufrädern xrc 1250 erfahrung???

mfg


----------



## b00m (8. Juni 2009)

Sou meine neuen Teile sind nun auch so langsam alle am V.FR montiert. Nen Satz HighRoller liegt auch schon in der Garage, wird ende der Woche auch noch druff gezogen wenn ich Zeit habe und dann ist erstmal gut und ich Fahre mit dem guten Stück in Urlaub! 

Ist eigentlich auch ziemlich fertig jetzt erstmal, denke im Winter kommt dann ne 2010er BoXXer Race und evtl Formulas TheOne dranne, dann ists perfekt. 

Achso, Link wäre noch nich schlecht: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/380701 ^^


----------



## armor (8. Juni 2009)

> Jetzt nur die Frage, Blau oder Schwarz????
> hat hier jemand ein V.XC in schwarz oder blau??
> ich tendiere derzeit mehr in blau aber wäre toll wenn ein besitzer seine erfahrungen teilen würde bzw. fotos vom rahmen...
> 
> ...



schau mal in meine fotos. hab den rahmen in schwarz und auch die dt swiss xcm100 dran.
greetz


----------



## don-rock (8. Juni 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Sou meine neuen Teile sind nun auch so langsam alle am V.FR montiert. Nen Satz HighRoller liegt auch schon in der Garage, wird ende der Woche auch noch druff gezogen wenn ich Zeit habe und dann ist erstmal gut und ich Fahre mit dem guten Stück in Urlaub!
> 
> Ist eigentlich auch ziemlich fertig jetzt erstmal, denke im Winter kommt dann ne 2010er BoXXer Race und evtl Formulas TheOne dranne, dann ists perfekt.
> 
> Achso, Link wäre noch nich schlecht: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/380701 ^^



schaut sehr gut aus.
bitte sach mal, bei wieviel KG bist´e jetzt?


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (8. Juni 2009)

Nicht blau und nicht schwarz

Hauptsache, es geht nach vorne!!
Viel Spass bei den Konfigurations- und Farbauswahlgedanken. Das kenne ich. Nur ich hatte die knochen in Gips und viel Zeit zum überlegen und nochmehr Zeit zum drauf warten
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## don-rock (8. Juni 2009)

@b00m

bei BMO gibt´s die (rote) 09er boxxer team gerade für 619, statt 949.....
rein optisch, team hat wohl 32er statt 35er standrohre...


----------



## don-rock (8. Juni 2009)

öööööööööööööhhhhhhyyyyy, 1000ste beitrag gemacht, 
hab ich jetzt was gewonnen??


----------



## hands diamond (8. Juni 2009)

Ne Abmahnung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b00m (8. Juni 2009)

@ don-rock:

Ich habs heute nicht gewogen und muss noch was machen, habe leider vor Mittwoch keine Zeit, da wollte ich auch dann die neuen Reifen drauf ziehen und es wiegen. Werd dann nochmal hier posten. Zum Vorschalg mit der Boxxer: Ich hab genau die rote 09er Team bei BMO schon öfters angeschaut, der Preis ist echt verlockend, auch wenns das alte Modell ist, leider wirds mir vorm Winter Geld technisch für keine großen Anbauteile mehr reichen da ich auch noch in den Urlaub gehe. 
Mal schauen.


----------



## pixelquantec (8. Juni 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das denn mit der Erstinspektion wenn man keinen Votec Shop in der nähe hat, das Bike aber selbst abholen will und somit keinen Karton zum Versenden hat ?
> Oder läuft die Inspektion an einem Tag ab, sodass man mit dem Bike und einem 2ten vorbeifährt und eben mit dem 2ten bisschen rumeiert bis das gute Stück fertig ist ^^


 
Ich lass meine Erstinspektion hier in HH machen. Die Rechnung geht an Votec und die erstatten mir max. 50 davon. Mit hin und her schicken is nich mein Ding, da ich nicht tagelang ohne mein Baby sein will.


----------



## eme999 (8. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand eine AHNUNG wie sehr sich die Gewichtsangaben der Bikes mit den Angaben Votecs vertragen??
sind die angaben in Ordnung??oder spielt votec was vor??

wie schwer sind eure bikes??


----------



## Mr. Niceguy (8. Juni 2009)

hallo,

könnt ihr mir Erfahrungswerte über die RockShox Lirik geben?
Bin mir net sicher ob ich die nehmen soll, aber getestet wurde die nur super...!

Ob bei dem 09er Modell auch noch die probleme mit der Höhenverstellung auftreten!?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## -MIG- (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo VOTEC Gemeinde

Auch ich bin neu hier im Forum

Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen ein VCR 1.1 in Rot bestellt(Stanadart 1.1 Ausstattung,außer Sattel) und warte schon sehnsüchtig auf meine neue LIEBE

Mit großem Interesse habe ich in letzter Zeit alle Berichte über Votec hier im Forum gelesen,nein nicht vor dem Kauf-danach!!Ich hab mir das Rad nämlich aus Liebe auf den ersten Blick bestellt....Ich bin kein Radprofi, aber stolz bald VOTEC Besitzer zu sein.

Grüße an alle VOTEC fahrer und die es bald werden.

-MIG- >Made In Germany<


----------



## PioneerPixel (9. Juni 2009)

-MIG- schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Radprofi, aber stolz bald VOTEC Besitzer zu sein.



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das sich dies mit dem Besitz eines VOTEC sehr bald ändern wird 


Ich warte auch noch sehnsüchtig auf mein V.XM 


Weiß einer ob Votoc am kommendem WE beim Bike-Festival in Willingen vertreten sein wird. Da werde ich sicher vorbeischauen


----------



## Bloodhound5 (9. Juni 2009)

klar ist Votec in Willingen. Man darf gespannt sein was die Jungs diesmal auf die Beine Stellen - nachdem sie schon am Gardasee und in Winterberg angenehm auffielen mit ihrem Stand  Wer hingeht bitte Bilder machen!


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (9. Juni 2009)

Mr. Niceguy schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> könnt ihr mir Erfahrungswerte über die RockShox Lirik geben?
> Bin mir net sicher ob ich die nehmen soll, aber getestet wurde die nur super...!
> ...



Hallo, 
praktische Erfahrungswerte kann ich dir leider noch nicht nennen, warte noch auf mein v.sx 1.2, wie bereits gepostet, hat der Verkäufer im Stuttgarter Shop mir zur Lyrik geraten (wollte eine Absenkfunktion, die die angebotene Fox nicht hat). Bei Votec gab es mit den neuen Lyrik-Modellen auch keine Probleme mehr (sonst hätten sie es wahrscheinlich auch nicht im Programm ) . Werde hoffentlich im Juli meine Alta Rezia Freeride Tour schon mit dem Votec fahren können, dann gibt es die ersten Testberichte (incl. Photos, versprochen)


----------



## blobbyvolley (9. Juni 2009)

Halle Leute,

ich überlege mir ein V.MR zuzulegen und bin mir nicht sicher welche Gabel ich nehmen soll. Zur Auswahl steht einmal die Magura Durin Marathon mit Federwegsverstellung von 80 bis 120mm und die Rock Shox Reba Race. Die RS ist halt günstiger und hat keine Federwegsverstellung die ich glaube ich eh nicht wirklich benötige. Auch hat sie nur einen Lock Out Hebel am Lenker (Könnte mir das bei der Magura recht überladen vorstellen).
Ich möchte vor allem eine Gabel mit einem guten Ansprechverhalten und pflegeleicht sollte sie auch sein nicht so wie die Fox. Außerdem ist mir auch das Gewicht wichtig. Welche der Gabeln ist denn die leichtere? Bekomme ich mit der Rock Shox ne gute Gabel die auch mit dem Dämpfer (Fox RP23) harmoniert? Oder denkt ihr es ist nicht so eine gute Wahl?

Danke euch

P.S. wenn vielleicht mal jemand ein Foto von seinem Cockpit mit der Magura Gabel reinstellen könnte wäre das echt super (zwecks der ganzen Hebel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (9. Juni 2009)

die Magura Gabel hat nur einen Hebel, und zwar den von der Absenkung. Lockout aktiviert man am rechten Gabelholm.

Die RockShox kommt mir etwas straffer abgestimmt vor als die Magura. Vom Gewicht ist sie so ca 200-300g schwerer.


----------



## ikky (9. Juni 2009)

@blobbyvolley

also ich hab zwei Hebel am Cockpit für meine Thor,
die waren standardmäßig dran.
Fotos davon gibts in meiner Galerie.


----------



## PioneerPixel (9. Juni 2009)

Wegen der 2 Hebel am V.XM mit der Thor hatte ich Herrn Rose am Telefon gefragt. Er sagte mir, dass nur ein Hebel angebracht ist. Bei bildern anderer glücklicher V.XM Besitzern hab ich auch nur einen Hebel gesehen. 

Da hast du wohl Glück gehabt ikky


----------



## Firstlight (9. Juni 2009)

blobbyvolley schrieb:


> Halle Leute,
> 
> ich überlege mir ein V.MR zuzulegen und bin mir nicht sicher welche Gabel ich nehmen soll. Zur Auswahl steht einmal die Magura Durin Marathon mit Federwegsverstellung von 80 bis 120mm und die Rock Shox Reba Race. Die RS ist halt günstiger und hat keine Federwegsverstellung die ich glaube ich eh nicht wirklich benötige. Auch hat sie nur einen Lock Out Hebel am Lenker (Könnte mir das bei der Magura recht überladen vorstellen).
> Ich möchte vor allem eine Gabel mit einem guten Ansprechverhalten und pflegeleicht sollte sie auch sein nicht so wie die Fox. Außerdem ist mir auch das Gewicht wichtig. Welche der Gabeln ist denn die leichtere? Bekomme ich mit der Rock Shox ne gute Gabel die auch mit dem Dämpfer (Fox RP23) harmoniert? Oder denkt ihr es ist nicht so eine gute Wahl?
> ...


 

Moin

Ich hab die Reba Race an meinem V.MR und den DT-Swiss...einmal angestimmt fährt es sich absoult genial...

Gruß First


----------



## Groudon (9. Juni 2009)

hat die Reba Race eigentlih 100mm oder auch 120mm? richtig geil wäre ja die 120er Reba mit Maxel360 vorne =)


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (9. Juni 2009)

gibts auf dem Bikefestival in Willingen auch einen Votec Stand, ich will ein V.CS Probefahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firstlight (9. Juni 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> hat die Reba Race eigentlih 100mm oder auch 120mm? richtig geil wäre ja die 120er Reba mit Maxel360 vorne =)


 

120mm jedoch hat das Modell kein U-Turn


----------



## don-rock (9. Juni 2009)

ist schon jemandem aufgefallen, das dass V.FR im votec onlineshop mit "dieses modell ist zur zeit nicht erhältlich" gekennzeichnet ist..?
sind etwa die geilen fetten alurohre ausgegangen...?


----------



## don-rock (9. Juni 2009)

@DülmenerMTBer




Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> klar ist Votec in Willingen. Man darf gespannt sein was die Jungs diesmal auf die Beine Stellen - nachdem sie schon am Gardasee und in Winterberg angenehm auffielen mit ihrem Stand  Wer hingeht bitte Bilder machen!


----------



## don-rock (9. Juni 2009)

hier sind so viele interessenten neu angemeldet - falls ihr es zufällig noch nicht gefunden habt: unter folgendem link gibt´s bilder und videos von der votec production

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=373781&highlight=hausbesuch+votec

https://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/r...d=9720DC8360AAE3FC72F3DB40D1E171EE.mediathek2


----------



## don-rock (9. Juni 2009)

sorry für die ketten-posts.....
aber mir ist gerade was iaufgefallen.
bei dem WDR bericht von 2007!, sieht man ganz am anfang auf dem bildschirm des votec mitarbeiters die aktuellen 09er modelle


----------



## Karl der Grosse (9. Juni 2009)

Hey don-rock,
vielen Dank für das 2. Video. Echt genial!!!!!!!!!! Da sieht man ja alles, selbst wie das Unterrohr des V.XC abgedreht wird, echt klasse!, danke.

Gruß Karl


----------



## Firstlight (9. Juni 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> sorry für die ketten-posts.....
> aber mir ist gerade was iaufgefallen.
> bei dem WDR bericht von 2007!, sieht man ganz am anfang auf dem bildschirm des votec mitarbeiters die aktuellen 09er modelle


 
ist mir auch schon aufgefallen..........möcht nicht wissen was die schon auf dem Rechner haben für 2010 bzw 2011 hehe.......naja mal sehen vielleicht hol ich mir noch n zweites


----------



## kupfermark (9. Juni 2009)

Wie lange hats denn bei euch vom Versand (DPD) bis zum Erhalt des Bikes gedauert? 
Samstag früh gehts nämlich nach Finale und ich werd langsam unruhig obs noch reicht. Abgeschickt wurde es heut.


----------



## Firstlight (9. Juni 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Wie lange hats denn bei euch vom Versand (DPD) bis zum Erhalt des Bikes gedauert?
> Samstag früh gehts nämlich nach Finale und ich werd langsam unruhig obs noch reicht. Abgeschickt wurde es heut.


  bei mir hat es 3 tage gedauert....freitag gings raus und montag war es da...also hast du echt gute karten


----------



## kupfermark (9. Juni 2009)

Vor allem war bei Dir noch das WE dazwischen, das gibt Hoffnung. Bin so froh über den Thread hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (9. Juni 2009)

Freitag verschickt, Dienstag 11Uhr wars da. Und hab ca. die gleiche Entfernung vom Werk wie du... also morgen oder Freitag...


----------



## pixelquantec (9. Juni 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Wie lange hats denn bei euch vom Versand (DPD) bis zum Erhalt des Bikes gedauert?
> Samstag früh gehts nämlich nach Finale und ich werd langsam unruhig obs noch reicht. Abgeschickt wurde es heut.


 
Normal 1-3 Tage.
Meins wurde an einem Freitag abgeschickt und Dienstag war es da. DPD arbeitet Samstag nicht.
Also sollte es bei dir klappen.


----------



## PioneerPixel (9. Juni 2009)

Ich drücke dir die Daumen das es passt.

Ich glaube DPD liefert Samstags garnicht oder ? Nicht das du die Abfahrt umsonst verzögerst. Guck lieber mal nach.


----------



## eme999 (9. Juni 2009)

Mein VOTEC V.CR bekomm ich am FREITAG!!
Bin beim überlegen ob ich BILDER ONLINE stellen sollte.....
eggbeater sind auch schon bestellt...doch das dauert leider noch....
deshalb kommen vorerst nur meine alten scott rauf :-((

hat denn hier niemand noch ein V CR???warum denn das.....??laut votec sollte es noch spritziger und leichter als das  V XC sein...vorallem bergauf wie eine hyene


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Juni 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> ist schon jemandem aufgefallen, das dass V.FR im votec onlineshop mit "dieses modell ist zur zeit nicht erhältlich" gekennzeichnet ist..?
> sind etwa die geilen fetten alurohre ausgegangen...?



Na - ob da jetzt ein Freerider mit Float-Link, ähnlich dem Whiplash kommt? Würde mir sehr gut gefallen... 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## svs (10. Juni 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Na - ob da jetzt ein Freerider mit Float-Link, ähnlich dem Whiplash kommt? Würde mir sehr gut gefallen...
> 
> Gruß
> Kalle



Hoffentlich nicht...mein V.FR sollte ende dieser/anfang nächster Woche kommen. Wäre schade wenn's dann direkt ein neues Modell gibt...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (10. Juni 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> klar ist Votec in Willingen. Man darf gespannt sein was die Jungs diesmal auf die Beine Stellen - nachdem sie schon am Gardasee und in Winterberg angenehm auffielen mit ihrem Stand  Wer hingeht bitte Bilder machen!



Der Stand am Lago war wirklich gut, die Mitarbeiter auch, die Hostessen erst recht, ABER ich wollte mal nen V.SX Probe fahren... da mußten sie mich vertrösten - schade eigentlich, wurde mit der großen Nachfrage an Rädern von Votec begründet - so hatten sie keine Testräder aufbauen und mitnehmen können. Vielleicht ist das ja jetzt in Willingen anders.

Werde mal demnächst irgendwann die Chance ergreifen und ein V.SX hier im dicken B vom ansässigen Votec Store übers WE zu testen.

Grüße,
sunday, der allerdings mit seinem V.FR mehr als zufrieden ist


----------



## M_T_B (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo ihr VOTECler,

habe heute telefonisch eine gute Nachricht erhalten. Mein Bike geht heute in den DPD-Versand. Schade, dass morgen ein Feiertag ist, sonst hätte ich es bestimmt schon am Freitag. So wird es wohl Montag, spätestens Dienstag werden 

Damit wäre die Lieferung exakt 5 Wochen nach Bestellung


----------



## b00m (10. Juni 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Grüße,
> sunday, der allerdings mit seinem V.FR mehr als zufrieden ist



Hehe, sieht auch echt sau schick aus man!
Bin mit Meinem auch mehr als zufrieden, sehr geiles Bike. Wie fährt sich denn dass V.FR mit Luftdämpfer so? Ich fahre es mit meinem DHX5.0 nun suuuper soft, das Fahrwerk arbeitet wie ein Traum und bügelt einfach alles.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/380701

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Extreme Rider (10. Juni 2009)

Habt ihr die Lieferperrung beim V.FR gesehen? Ich wollt mir nächste woche meion V.FR bestellen...hoffentlich ist die sperre bald wieder weg^^

was meint ihr was der grund ist? einfach eine überbestellung??


----------



## b00m (10. Juni 2009)

Hm, habs auch gesehen, denke auch überbestellung. Irgend ein Frästeil o.Ä. das nur biem V.FR verbaut wird ist nur noch begrenz vorhanden doer sowas wirds sein. Denke aer nicht das das öange hält, die ein oder andere Woche vielleicht.


----------



## haske (10. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir am Sonntag das V.XM in blau bestellt (Thor, Fox-Dämpfer, Truvative Race Cockpit, Shimano-LR, Fat Albert, Kindshock, Elixir, XT-Parts).

 Hab gerade den Bericht in der bike sport news gelesen. Dort wird das Votec V.XM sehr gut bewertet. Wie schon in der MB wurde der etwas schlecht auf den Hinterbau abgestimmte Fox-Dämpfer bemängelt - Votec soll laut bsn aber aktuell an nem neuen Setup arbeiten. Weiss jemand was dazu (falls schon gepostet hab ichs überlesen - sorry)? Kommt evtl. mein Bike schon mit neuem Setup?

Außerdem interessieren mich auch eure Fahreindrücke. Bitte ganz viele Posts, so läßt sich die Wartezeit einfacher ertragen


----------



## Extreme Rider (10. Juni 2009)

so....*ungeduldig* ich hab mich ma schlau gemacht, es ist ein Frästeil, dass nicht geliefert werden kann weil der Hersteller-Betrieb voll ausgelastet ist! Hoffentlich dauerts nicht lang, aber solangs nur ein Frästeil ist und nicht das Erdöl für die Mantelherstellung ausgegangen ist  n kumpel von mir hat auch das V.MX aber das 08er (der hat mich auch auf Votec gebracht) und ist davon voll überzeugt! Hinterbau finde ich sehr geil...besonders kannste damit ma n single trail heitzen aber so geil bergauf racen^^

naja hoffmer ma dass das Frästeil bald wieder kommt...)))))

mfg basti


----------



## kupfermark (10. Juni 2009)

So, die Anspannung ist purer Freude gewichen


----------



## M_T_B (10. Juni 2009)

na dann hat es zeitlich ja gepasst - Glückwunsch - scharfes Gerät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nackskopp (10. Juni 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> So, die Anspannung ist purer Freude gewichen




Sehr schön - glückwunsch und viel spaß


----------



## Karl der Grosse (10. Juni 2009)

Hi pixelquantec,
ich habe gesehen, dass du an deinem V.MR die Mavic Crossride verbaut hast. Hast du schon etwas bemerkt, mit dem du nicht zufrieden bist und kannst du sie weiterempfehlen? Und hast du sie schon mal zentrieren müssen? Kommen sie dir eher nicht sehr verwindungssteif vor und eher weich und aus welchen Gründen hast du sie genommen?
Über Antworten wäre ich sehr erfreut.

Gruß Karl


----------



## don-rock (10. Juni 2009)

Extreme Rider schrieb:


> so....*ungeduldig* ich hab mich ma schlau gemacht, es ist ein Frästeil, dass nicht geliefert werden kann weil der Hersteller-Betrieb voll ausgelastet ist! .....
> 
> mfg basti



jottseidank,
ich spare nämlich für ein V.FR und das sicherlich noch einige zeit....
fände aber auch sonst echt schade, wenn es in anderer form re-launched werden würde.
könnte ich mir ein bike malen, es sähe exakt aus wie das V.FR.



> kupfermark
> So, die Anspannung ist purer Freude gewichen



glückwunsch! veryveryvery nice!


@alle

benutzt jemand diese steinschlagschutz-folie am unterrohr???

auf das fette unterrohr ballern permanent steinchen -und manchmal auch steine..... 1 superminidelle habe ich bereits am V.XC.


----------



## b00m (10. Juni 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Hm, habs auch gesehen, denke auch überbestellung. Irgend ein Frästeil o.Ä. das nur biem V.FR verbaut wird ist nur noch begrenz vorhanden doer sowas wirds sein. Denke aer nicht das das öange hält, die ein oder andere Woche vielleicht.





Extreme Rider schrieb:


> so....*ungeduldig* ich hab mich ma schlau gemacht, es ist ein Frästeil, dass nicht geliefert werden kann weil der Hersteller-Betrieb voll ausgelastet ist!



Hach, ich bin so gut!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (10. Juni 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Hehe, sieht auch echt sau schick aus man!
> Bin mit Meinem auch mehr als zufrieden, sehr geiles Bike. Wie fährt sich denn dass V.FR mit Luftdämpfer so? Ich fahre es mit meinem DHX5.0 nun suuuper soft, das Fahrwerk arbeitet wie ein Traum und bügelt einfach alles.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/380701
> ...



Es fährt sich wirklich echt genial, schluckt auch alles, noch keinen Durchschlag und macht wirklich Laune beim freireiten - der Federweg verzeiht auch mein Unvermögen  Was ich am genialsten finde, ist das ich das Rad auch locker den Berg hochkurbeln kann, das hätte ich bei einem 19kg Panzer nicht für Selbstverständlich gehalten, mein V8 lag in den besten Zeiten bei 14,2kg - da ist man z.B. locker zum Altissimo hoch gekurbelt - im April/Mai hab ich das V.FR bei einer Tour ohne Probleme 1700Hm gestemmt... Die 66 RC2 ist glücklicherweise auch absenkbar - das macht auch ne Menge aus.

Was Dein V.FR betrifft, den weißen Lenker sollte ich mir auch besorgen, das sieht wirklich optisch sehr gelungen aus - was ne Kettenführung betrifft, ich kann mich von meinem 22 Kettenblatt nicht so einfach trennen... auf jeden Fall ist die Farbe weiß immer noch extrem schick.

ED: Reifenwahl: Ich bin zuletzt beim V8 die Supertacky Variante des Maxxis Highroller (2.5 vorn/2.35 hinten) gefahren, wirklich genial auf den Strecken am Lago und hier in Brandenburg  Jetzt fahr ich beim V.FR vorn den Muddy Mary in 2.5 und hinten den Maxxis Ardent (60-er) in 2.4 - Luftdruck 3.0 Straße  und 1,8 im Gelände (oder auf den Treppen). Wovon ich allerdings insgesamt abraten kann - Nobby Nick - der kommt mir auch auf meinen anderen Bikes nicht rauf.

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## pixelquantec (10. Juni 2009)

Karl der Grosse schrieb:


> Hi pixelquantec,
> ich habe gesehen, dass du an deinem V.MR die Mavic Crossride verbaut hast. Hast du schon etwas bemerkt, mit dem du nicht zufrieden bist und kannst du sie weiterempfehlen? Und hast du sie schon mal zentrieren müssen? Kommen sie dir eher nicht sehr verwindungssteif vor und eher weich und aus welchen Gründen hast du sie genommen?
> Über Antworten wäre ich sehr erfreut.
> 
> Gruß Karl


 
Hab da, ehrlich gesagt, bei der Bestellung nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht. Wenn Votec die als Basis für so ein Bike anbietet, dann sollten die auch entsprechend belastbar sein.
Da ich mit dem Bike Ende Juni eine Dreitagestour machen will und im August damit durch die Alpen "brettern" will, habe ich es jetzt auch richtig rangenommen und muß sagen: Bisher alles top.
Nachgezogen habe ich noch keine Speichen, das lasse ich nächste Woche bei der Inspektion nochmal checken. Allerdings haben alle Speichen den gleichen Klang und die Felge ist noch absolut sauber zentriert und läuft ohne jegliches "eiern"

Mehr kann ich dazu noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Juni 2009)

Nabend,

@ sundaydrive+r: der Hinterbau kann dir so schnell auch nicht durchschlagen... der Pearl ist quasi unendlich endprogressiv  

Ich habe vor Jahren mal mit dem V8 geliebäugelt. Ist die Geometrie und Kinematik mit dem aktuellen V.Fr vergleichbar oder liegen doch Welten zwischen den Bikes?

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Extreme Rider (10. Juni 2009)

was meint ihr eigentlich zu der gabelwahl am V.FR? Arbeitet die Totem soooooo viel besser als die 66????


----------



## sundaydrive+r (11. Juni 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> @ sundaydrive+r: der Hinterbau kann dir so schnell auch nicht durchschlagen... der Pearl ist quasi unendlich endprogressiv
> 
> ...



Die Geometrie ist beim V.FR auf jeden Fall einige Evolutionsstufen weiter - das Fahrgefühl rein subjektiv gesehen (kann es direkt nicht mehr vergleichen, da das V8 leider nicht mehr existiert) beim V.FR um Längen besser - die Wippen/Hinterbau z.B. sind ja nun anders geformt/gebaut. Auch die Sitzposition ist im Vergleich zum V8 eine andere - es gab durchaus in manchen Situationen beim V8 mehr Kopflastigkeit, als beim V.FR.
Ich glaube evtl. sogar das das V.FR das legendäre V10 sein könnte - also zum Teil noch bei der alten Votec entwickelt wurde - ist reine Spekulation, aber ich vermute das mal - es sei denn ein Votec Mitarbeiter der neuen Votec sagt was anderes  Auch das V.SX bis 08 scheint ja ein Ableger des V8 zu sein - das täte ich im nachhinein auch gern mal fahren wollen - nur um den Vergleich zu haben.

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Juni 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Die Geometrie ist beim V.FR auf jeden Fall einige Evolutionsstufen weiter - das Fahrgefühl rein subjektiv gesehen (kann es direkt nicht mehr vergleichen, da das V8 leider nicht mehr existiert) beim V.FR um Längen besser - die Wippen/Hinterbau z.B. sind ja nun anders geformt/gebaut. Auch die Sitzposition ist im Vergleich zum V8 eine andere - es gab durchaus in manchen Situationen beim V8 mehr Kopflastigkeit, als beim V.FR.
> Ich glaube evtl. sogar das das V.FR das legendäre V10 sein könnte - also zum Teil noch bei der alten Votec entwickelt wurde - ist reine Spekulation, aber ich vermute das mal - es sei denn ein Votec Mitarbeiter der neuen Votec sagt was anderes  Auch das V.SX bis 08 scheint ja ein Ableger des V8 zu sein - das täte ich im nachhinein auch gern mal fahren wollen - nur um den Vergleich zu haben.
> 
> Grüße,
> sunday



Ist das Bike denn recht hecklastig oder fährt es sich doch gut ausgeglichen? 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (11. Juni 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ist das Bike denn recht hecklastig oder fährt es sich doch gut ausgeglichen?
> 
> Gruß
> Kalle



Ausgeglichen - wie ich schon schrieb, bergauf, kein Problem (Sattel rauf, Gabel runter) und bergab schon gar nicht - nun bin ich technisch nicht der beste Fahrer und auch mein A**** ist nicht sehr sensibel, aber den 601-er mal mit anständig Speed runter gibt einem richtig Sicherheit auf dem V.FR - da gibts kein Heck- oder Front-lastig. Für mich ist es perfekt!

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## don-rock (11. Juni 2009)

"lustig", dass ihr das alte V8 in´s thema bringt.
ich hatte es mir damals mal für ein paar tage ausleihen können und war restlos begeistert. 
konnte es mir aber nicht leisten.
aber das V8 galt für mich seit dem als benchmark.

als ich dann jahre später das V.FR entdeckte, war es  auf den ersten blick. 
aber das gewicht von knapp 20 KG war der knackpunkt.

da war klar, das die light version des V.FR, nämlich das 08er V.SX, genau für mich passend ist.
ich finde wirklich schade, ohne das aktuelle sehr gelungene V.SX diskriminieren zu wollen, das es nicht mehr als "V.FR light version" angeboten wird. 
denn die gesamtoptik finde ich persönlich sagenhaft.
das aktuelle V.SX ebenso - aber halt anders.

habe meine alte vergleichsliste noch gefunden.

leider waren die geo-daten des V8 nur für eine merkwürdige rahmengröße verfügbar. 
der testbericht mit dem V8 schwirrt jetzt noch immer im www herum.

aber der minimale, (durch den unterschiedlichen federweg bedingte??) geo-unterschiede des 08er V.SX vs. V.FR ist ersichtlich und somit abschätzbar. bei größe 42.


	                V.FR 08	V.FR 08	V.SX 08	V.SX 08	V8
Rahmenhöhe	     48	    42	            42	            46	       47,5
Sattelrohr	             480	    420	    420	    460	475
Oberrohr	             597	    565	    567	    588	570
Hinterbau	             434	    434	    435	    435	  ?
Steuerrohr	     132	    132	    132	    132         ?	
Lenkwinkel	    65,8	   65,8	   67,3	   67,3	68,7
Sitzrohrwinkel	       ?	      ?	               ?	     ?	        72,9
Radstand	            1160	   1125	   1119	  1140	1088
Gabeleinbaumaß    555	     555	     540	    540          ?	
Dämpferlänge	      216	     216	     200	    200          ?	
Tretlagerhöhe	      300	     300	     170	    170	345
Federweg V	160-203	160-203	140-165	140-165	149
Federweg H	      190	     190	     160	160	        160


----------



## don-rock (11. Juni 2009)

oje, die tabelle ist verrutscht....second try...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Juni 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Ausgeglichen - wie ich schon schrieb, bergauf, kein Problem (Sattel rauf, Gabel runter) und bergab schon gar nicht - nun bin ich technisch nicht der beste Fahrer und auch mein A**** ist nicht sehr sensibel, aber den 601-er mal mit anständig Speed runter gibt einem richtig Sicherheit auf dem V.FR - da gibts kein Heck- oder Front-lastig. Für mich ist es perfekt!
> 
> Grüße,
> sunday



Das klingt schonmal gut. Ich meine, die Freeride kritisierte im Test 2008, dass das Fr recht hecklastig sei - daher die Frage.

Ich muss das Bike bei Zeiten unbedingt mal probe fahren (sofern ein Shop es aufgebaut vor Ort hat). 

Was mich aber nach wie vor ein wenig wie don-rock schockt, ist das hohe Gesamtgewicht der 09er Modelle. Da scheint mein Demo 7 leichter zu sein  

Mit dem Bike bin ich sehr zufrieden... dem Fr unterstelle ich aber zusätzlich noch Tourenqualitäten.

Gruß
Kalle

Edit: danke, für die Geo-Daten, don-rock. Die Geo ist teilweise ja doch recht ähnlich. Von der Kinematik ist das Viergelenker Fr aber nicht mit dem Float-Link SX vergleichbar.


----------



## Extreme Rider (11. Juni 2009)

das schwere am V.FR ist meiner ansicht nach die standartmäßig montierten Excalibur DH, das sin backsteine zu Felgen gegossen^^
aber tourentauglich soll es trotzdem sein und hecklastig les ich nix davon


----------



## sundaydrive+r (11. Juni 2009)

Ich hab die Deetraks derzeit drauf und muss mal sehen, was ich noch alles optimieren kann - auf 18kg oder drunter krieg ich es bestimmt, aber erstmal muss ich alle Bike Urlaube noch bezahlen, im Winter kann ich dann tunen 

Btw. hab die Joplin noch dran (wirklich genial)... Lenker, Vorbau, Kurbel, Lager kommen auf jeden Fall ausgetauscht.

Das 09-er V.FR wiegt doch in der 1.4 (oder war es 1.3) 17kg - das geht doch.

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## don-rock (11. Juni 2009)

...die aktuelle 09er generation des V.FR ist schon deutlich leichter als die 08er.



> Edit: danke, für die Geo-Daten, don-rock. Die Geo ist teilweise ja doch recht ähnlich. Von der Kinematik ist das Viergelenker Fr aber nicht mit dem Float-Link SX vergleichbar.



nee, dass sind ja die daten der 08er serie, ausser das V8 natürlich.
das 08er SX ist auch ein viergelenker....das aktuelle 09er SX nicht mehr.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Juni 2009)

Extreme Rider schrieb:


> das schwere am V.FR ist meiner ansicht nach die standartmäßig montierten Excalibur DH, das sin backsteine zu Felgen gegossen^^
> aber tourentauglich soll es trotzdem sein und hecklastig les ich nix davon


Sorry. Es stand im Test 2007 (letzte Seite):
http://www.dk-content.de/freeride/pdf-archiv/tests/megatest-freerider-0207.pdf


sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Ich hab die Deetraks derzeit drauf und muss mal sehen, was ich noch alles optimieren kann - auf 18kg oder drunter krieg ich es bestimmt, aber erstmal muss ich alle Bike Urlaube noch bezahlen, im Winter kann ich dann tunen
> 
> Btw. hab die Joplin noch dran (wirklich genial)... Lenker, Vorbau, Kurbel, Lager kommen auf jeden Fall ausgetauscht.
> 
> ...


Die Deetraks sind natürlich auch bleischwer. Ich würde den Forenlaufradsatz nehmen: Hope Pro 2 mit Mavic Ex 721 

Das V.Fr 1.3 wird mit 17,4 kg angegeben. Ich würde allerdings keine DH40 (Doppelbrückengabel) im Freerider fahren wollen...



don-rock schrieb:


> nee, dass sind ja die daten der 08er serie, ausser das V8 natürlich.
> das 08er SX ist auch ein viergelenker....das aktuelle 09er SX nicht mehr.


In wiefern ist denn dein 2008er Sx Rahmen leichter als der Fr Rahmen? Oder hat Votec die Rahmen lediglich mit unterschiedlichen Federarten ausgeliefert (Stahl Fr - Luft SX)?
Die Unterschiede der Hinterbauten (Viergelenker vs. Float-Link) sind mir klar gewesen. Daher ja auch die Aussage, dass man das 09er Sx nicht mit den anderen Rahmen vergleichen kann.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## don-rock (11. Juni 2009)

laut katalog ist der SX 08 rahmen ca. 800 gramm leichter als das FR.
angaben jew. ohne dämpfer....

die schwinge ist deutlich weniger massiv als beim FR.
und dann noch so kleinigkeiten wie ausgefräste wippe,.... und wat noch...? 
gusset zwischen ober- und unterrohr fehlt, gußset an der sattelstange ist ausgefräst....
weiss nicht mehr

wenn die so nebeneinander stehen fällt das ein oder andere direkt auf.
habe pics vom 08er SX im album


die deetraks 08 hab ich auch drauf, sind echt ziemlich schwer...
09er sollen ja deutlich leichter sein, 300 gramm oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruedigold (12. Juni 2009)

Habe mal ein Frage, nirgends bisher gefunden: ist das Steuerrohr 1 1/8 oder 1.5" ?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Juni 2009)

ruedigold schrieb:


> Habe mal ein Frage, nirgends bisher gefunden: ist das Steuerrohr 1 1/8 oder 1.5" ?



Um welchen Rahmen geht es denn?

V.Fr 2009 -> 1.5
V:SX 2008?


----------



## don-rock (12. Juni 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Um welchen Rahmen geht es denn?
> 
> V.Fr 2009 -> 1.5
> V:SX 2008?




V.SX 2008 auch 1,5.


hilfe!
mein dämpfer -DT Swiss EX200- macht mucken.
er arbeitet zwar einwandfrei, aber:
wenn ich im stand einfeder, indem ich mich auf den sattel beuge, knirscht er ziemlich fies. 
klingt so wie..ähh...schwierig zu beschreiben...
so wie eine verdreckte sattelstütze die man im sattelrohr hin- und her bewegt. mit ein klein wenig schmatzen dabei. knirschen ist aber lauter als das schmatzen

kann ich den dämpfer einfach ausbauen oder muss ich vorher was beachten??
irgendwas festklemmen am hinterbau oder so?


----------



## warpax (12. Juni 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> kann ich den dämpfer einfach ausbauen oder muss ich vorher was beachten??
> irgendwas festklemmen am hinterbau oder so?



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob meiner nicht auch schon wieder Luft verliert. Das wär ja echt ärgerlich. Ausbauen kann man den aber zumindest beim SX ohne Probleme. Brauchst nur zwei passende Inbus-Schlüssel (einmal kontern, einmal schrauben) und etwas, um die Stange, an der der Dämpfer hängt, rauszudrücken. Und ich bin nun wahrlich kein Schrauber  Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, ist die Aufhängung beim FR identisch. Der Hinterbau steht auch ohne den Dämpfer fest. Nur beim Draufdrücken kommt er dann nicht mehr hoch. Und ich dachte, ich hätte einen Luftdämpfer... 

Heute hing mein Bike übrigens mal an der Waage und ich muß sagen, ich war etwas erschrocken: 17,3Kg! Erstaunlich, wie leicht es sich trotzdem fahren läßt - gerade auch bergauf. Wenn das FR "bloß" 800g schwerer ist, hätte ich ja doch das nehmen können bei gleicher Ausstattung.


----------



## ruedigold (13. Juni 2009)

sry, ja v.sx war gemeint....
Nun zum Dämpfer: 190er? 

(Habe ich auch nichts dazu gefunden bisher; ist doch wichtig, wenn man vorhandene Parts, die sich bewährt haben, einbauen will, bei mir wäre das zB zB ein Pearl 3.3 190er)


----------



## sundaydrive+r (13. Juni 2009)

Das mit den Luftdämpfer/Gabel hab ich gerade bei meinem Jekyll durch - mußte beides nicht nur gewartet, sondern auch repariert werden - aber es hat sich gelohnt, auch wenn da bei knapp 500 Euro über den Tisch gingen... aber ihr habt doch bestimmt noch Garantie drauf, oder?

Der Pearl am V.FR dagegen und die GS4 scheinen bisher unverwüstlich, genauso wie die GS 6 Air aus dem V8 bzw. dessen Pendant am Hinterbau der Fox Float RL - Wartung ja, aber ansonsten haben sie tadellos alles gemacht... JA, ich bin ein LUFT Fan 

Ein schönes WE noch,
sunday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

das Knirschen klingt nicht gut. Don-rock: bist du dir denn sicher, dass es definitiv am Dämpfer liegt? Eventuell ist auch die Sattelstütze nicht richtig fest oder verdreckt, die Kubel oder Kettenblätter locker... oder einfach nur eine der Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben locker.
Je nach Hinterbau kann ich euch absolut den Fox Float Rp23 empfehlen. Den gibt es manchmal auch günstig bei Ebay neu zu erwerben.
Der Rock Shox Pearl eignet sich meiner Meinung nach nur für sehr degressive Hinterbauten, da man andernfalls seeeehr viel Hub und somit Federweg verschenkt.

@ ruedigold: geht es um das 2008er oder 2009er Sx? Das 09er Modell hat einen 200er Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub verbaut - somit hätte dein Pearl (sofern in 200mm vorhanden) weniger Hub.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## fs-rider (13. Juni 2009)

Herrlich...es geht wieder los.
1Monat isses gut gegangen, und was stellt sich raus?
jawoll die Lyrik 2Step säuft immer noch ab! 
Hab noch ca 140mm Federweg übrig - isses nich schön? 
Werd dann gleich mal beim Shop vorbei...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Juni 2009)

Oh man ich dachte, Rock Shox hätte das Problem ein für alle mal in den Griff bekommen. Das würde zumindest auch erklären, weshalb es die Totem garnicht mehr als Two Step Variante gibt.

Viel Glück, fs-rider.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## don-rock (13. Juni 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob meiner nicht auch schon wieder Luft verliert. Das wär ja echt ärgerlich. Ausbauen kann man den aber zumindest beim SX ohne Probleme. Brauchst nur zwei passende Inbus-Schlüssel (einmal kontern, einmal schrauben) und etwas, um die Stange, an der der Dämpfer hängt, rauszudrücken. Und ich bin nun wahrlich kein Schrauber  Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, ist die Aufhängung beim FR identisch. Der Hinterbau steht auch ohne den Dämpfer fest. Nur beim Draufdrücken kommt er dann nicht mehr hoch. Und ich dachte, ich hätte einen Luftdämpfer...
> 
> Heute hing mein Bike übrigens mal an der Waage und ich muß sagen, ich war etwas erschrocken: 17,3Kg! Erstaunlich, wie leicht es sich trotzdem fahren läßt - gerade auch bergauf. Wenn das FR "bloß" 800g schwerer ist, hätte ich ja doch das nehmen können bei gleicher Ausstattung.



vielen dank warpax
werd mich trauen und ihn wohl gleich mal ausbauen.
in der hoffnung, dass es vllt. nur dreck in der dämpferaufnahme ist und er nach dem einbau wieder ok ist.
glaube aber nicht.
habe gestern mal die luft bis ca. 3 bar rausgelassen, da war dieses metallische kratzen weg.
dann wieder 6,5 - 7 bar rein - und zack war es wieder da.

mehr als den üblichen luftschwund/verlust hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.

übrigens, 17,3 KG hätte ich jetzt auch nicht geschätzt.
hast ja fast die gleiche ausstattung wie ich.
du müsstest mit den deemax und den hope sogar etwas leichter sein.
hatte meins noch nicht an der waage.
die summe der teile plus eine variable x für schmierstoffe und schräubchen ergeben bei meinem ca. 15,5.
oje, werde wohl mal bald mal nachwiegen.
wobei, es fährt sich -trotz der körnerfresser reifen- echt leichtfüßig.



> Kalle Blomquist
> AW: VOTEC - German Handmade Bikes
> Hallo,
> 
> ...



hallo kalle,
ja, bin mir schon ziemlich sicher.
leider.
auch ohne sattelstütze knirscht es.
aber auch weil es nicht knirscht, wenn ich ganz wenig luft im dämpfer habe. 
er funktioniert supergut, aber dieses metallische knirschen kann ja nicht normal sein.
ich würde den auch gerne weiter nutzen, möchte gar keinen anderen.
naja, ich mach mich mal an den ausbau, 

bis später


----------



## don-rock (13. Juni 2009)

@warpax

ganz vergessen zu fragen....
wie ist deine KFü befestigt?
hast du etwa ´ne aufnahme am rahmen oder am innenlager?
funktioniert die gut? also schalt-technisch gemeint....

und ausserdem, 
wo hast du den ant-zen sticker her


----------



## warpax (13. Juni 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> @warpax
> 
> ganz vergessen zu fragen....
> wie ist deine KFü befestigt?
> ...



Die KeFü ist am Innenlager befestigt und funktioniert super, soewit ich das beurteilen kann. Einzig der an der Rückplatte befestigte Umwerfer scheint sich immer mal wieder zu verstellen. 



don-rock schrieb:


> und ausserdem,
> wo hast du den ant-zen sticker her
> Anhang anzeigen 165393



Ich bestelle des öfteren bei einem gewissen Mailorder Tonträger und verweile auch noch regelmäßig bei obskuren Musikveranstaltungen, wo ebendieser einen Stand hat. Aber wie kommst Du denn daran? Insbesondere, wenn Du ihn auf eine Klampfe pappst? 

Edith sagt: wir sollten die Off-Topic Dinge per PN besprechen.


----------



## PioneerPixel (16. Juni 2009)

In der Warterei aufs Bike kommen einem irgenwie die komischten Gedanken 

Kann mir einer der glücklichen V.XM Besitzer sagen wieviel effektiven FW der FOX Dämpfer freigibt, welche Einbaulänge und Hub dieser hat ? 


Für die Infos schonmal danke im Voraus


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

der Fox Float nutzt den Hub komplett, was durch das Float Link und die daraus resultierende Dämpferanlenkung gelingt.

Meine Bestellung des XCs ist bald 3 1/2 Wochen her. Es kann also nicht mehr lange dauern 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## PioneerPixel (16. Juni 2009)

Welche Einbaulänge/Hub hat der Fox Float am V.XM ? Dazu konnte ich noch keine infos finden.

Meine Bestellung des V.XM ist jetzt 4 Wochen her und man sagte mir vor einer Woche das ich mich auf weitere 2 - 4 Wochen Wartezeit einstellen soll


----------



## richis (16. Juni 2009)

Na da hast du ja wenigstens noch eine Info bekommen. Ich sollte eigentlich letzte Woche eine  E-mail erhalten= nicht passiert. gestern angerufen antwort= ich ruf sie zurück= nichts passiert. Also irgendwie is da der Wurm drin :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (16. Juni 2009)

Die scheinen bei Votec wirklich sehr sehr viel zu tun zu haben. Die Zulieferer sind sicher auch ziemlich ausgelastet. 

In Willingen beim Bike-Festival hatten se auch nicht sonderlich viel aufgebaut. Testräder gabs leider auch überhaupt keine.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. Juni 2009)

..das fand ich auch ein schwaches Bild: ein Versender, der auf einer Messe keine Testbikes hat ist wie.....
Habe mal nachgefragt, Antwort: "Wir hatten keine Zeit Testräder auf zu bauen"

Scheinen dicke Auftragsbücher zu haben, die Burschen:

LG, G-K-R


----------



## richis (16. Juni 2009)

Mhhhh was soll man nun dazu sagen. Soll ich jetzt froh sein da ich es vor 4 wochen bestellt habe und nicht heute. Aber egal wenn es da ist dann is das alles vergessen. 
Welches Xm hast du dir bestellt?
Und hat ihr jemand ausser mir sein Bike einfarbig bestellt?


----------



## PioneerPixel (16. Juni 2009)

Ich habe das V.XM in 1.2 aber mit Fox-Dämpfer in Grün-Weiß.  Leider stand auch kein grünes Bike auf der Messe in Willingen. Hätte mich schon sehr interessiert wie das am XM aussieht. 
Mir wurde auch gesagt das die keine Zeit hatten Testbike einzupacken für Willingen. Ich denke das liegt daran, dass es in Wenden im Shop auch noch keine Testbikes zu geben scheint. Zumindest wollte man mir bescheid geben sobald man dort eins Probesitzen könne.


Weiß denn jemand welche Einbaulänge/Hub hat der Fox Float am V.XM hat ?


----------



## tetze (16. Juni 2009)

Ihr Rad wird in der kommenden Woche fertiggestellt.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
 ihr Votec Team

das ist dann in Woche 7. ich hoff, dasses dann nicht nur fertig ist, sondern auch versendet wird 
viel spaß den schon glücklichen fahrern  *wart


----------



## Extreme Rider (16. Juni 2009)

oO  das wird ja ne schöne wartezeit...naja falls das V.fr im nächsten jahrhundert mal wieder lieferbar ist werd ich sofort zugreifen^^


----------



## M_T_B (16. Juni 2009)

Meins ist jetzt da - allerdings wich die Freude schnell -
Bremsen weich (muss ich erst einmal entlüften), Teile nicht wie gewünscht montiert. Laufräder schief und krumm, die Bremsscheiben klingeln und rasseln.

Da wartet erst einmal eine Menge Arbeit auf mich bevor ich damit richtig loslegen kann. Es sieht zwar völlig genial aus aber der Zusammenbau und die Endkontrolle sind offenbar sehr dürftig ausgefallen. So etwas sollte eigentlich nicht sein...


----------



## Bloodhound5 (16. Juni 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Meins ist jetzt da - allerdings wich die Freude schnell -
> Bremsen weich (muss ich erst einmal entlüften), Teile nicht wie gewünscht montiert. Laufräder schief und krumm, die Bremsscheiben klingeln und rasseln.
> 
> Da wartet erst einmal eine Menge Arbeit auf mich bevor ich damit richtig loslegen kann. Es sieht zwar völlig genial aus aber der Zusammenbau und die Endkontrolle sind offenbar sehr dürftig ausgefallen. So etwas sollte eigentlich nicht sein...



mh, blöd Sowas. Aber könnten auch Kinderkrankheiten sein:

Vielleicht sind nicht die Laufräder krumm sondern der Reifen hat sich noch nicht richtig in die Felge gesetzt? 

Genauso die Bremsen: Richtig eingebremsen kann schon wunder vollbringen was scheppern und schleifen angeht.

War jedenfalls bei mir damals auch so und hat sich dann als halb so schlimm rausgestellt. 
Sind auf bilder gespannt!


----------



## svs (16. Juni 2009)

Meins ist nun auch in der 7. Woche und sollte eigentlich "Anfang der 25. Kalenderwoche" das Werk verlassen. Allerdings hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts von Votec gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (16. Juni 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Die scheinen bei Votec wirklich sehr sehr viel zu tun zu haben. Die Zulieferer sind sicher auch ziemlich ausgelastet.
> 
> In Willingen beim Bike-Festival hatten se auch nicht sonderlich viel aufgebaut. Testräder gabs leider auch überhaupt keine.



jau, die scheinen in der tat gerade überannt zu werden.
habe gestern mal kurz kontakt mit votec gehabt und die meinten 
"...oje, jeden tag über 12 stunden ohne pause und das 6 tage die woche, keine feiertage....."

aber trotzdem - so sachen wie bei dem bike von M_T_B sollten nicht passieren.

@M_T_B
machst ja noch ein paar fotos für uns, wah ?


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (16. Juni 2009)

XnS schrieb:


> Meins ist nun auch in der 7. Woche und sollte eigentlich "Anfang der 25. Kalenderwoche" das Werk verlassen. Allerdings hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts von Votec gehört



Oh je, ich warte auch auf mein vsx 1.2, wollte dies eigentlich für Mitte Juli für die Alta Rezia Freeride Tour haben


----------



## pixelquantec (16. Juni 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Meins ist jetzt da - allerdings wich die Freude schnell -
> Bremsen weich (muss ich erst einmal entlüften), Teile nicht wie gewünscht montiert. Laufräder schief und krumm, die Bremsscheiben klingeln und rasseln.
> 
> Da wartet erst einmal eine Menge Arbeit auf mich bevor ich damit richtig loslegen kann. Es sieht zwar völlig genial aus aber der Zusammenbau und die Endkontrolle sind offenbar sehr dürftig ausgefallen. So etwas sollte eigentlich nicht sein...


 
Das ist nicht schön. Auch wenn Votec extrem viel Druck und Aufträge haben. Da hab ich bei meinem ja noch ne "gute" Zeit erwischt. Allerdings sollte der Zeitdruck nicht zu Schlampigkeit verleiten. Naja, da arbeiten eben auch nur Menschen. Bei meinem MR hatte der Monteuer die beiden Schrauben vom Lager der Dämpferwippe vergessen. Bei der zweiten Ausfahrt gab es nach 30km plötzlich ein kräftiges metallisches Geräusch, so als wenn ein dicker Stein gegen den Rahmen donnert. Danach hatte ich so ein instabiles Gefühl am Hinterrad. Das metallische Geräusch war eines der beiden Lager, welches sich mit eben diesem Geräusch verabschiedet hat. Es liegt jetzt irgendwo im Wald.
Am nächsten Tag Herrn Rose kontaktiert und am übernächsten Tag lagen die Lager mit Schrauben im Briefkasten. Wenn Probleme so schnell und unkompliziert gelöst werden, dann ist alles im Lot.


----------



## pixelquantec (16. Juni 2009)

Achso: Ansonsten alles supi und toll. Bin immernoch schwer begeistert von meinem neuen Bike und hoffe, das bleibt auch so.


----------



## PioneerPixel (16. Juni 2009)

Das hört sich ja echt verdammt ägerlich an wenn das bike nicht stimmig eingestellt ist.

Ich werde es selbst abholen und auch dann erst bezahlen. 

Worauf sollte ich eurer Meinung nach genau achte, damit ich zuhause nicht eine ähnliche überraschung erleide.

Für mich ist das V.XM das erste Fully. Mein aktuelles Bike ist 7 Jahre alt also überbaupt nicht auf technische vergleichbaren Niveau was Bremsen etc. angeht.

Wie erkenne ich falsch eingesetllte Bremsen usw. am besten ?


----------



## bibi1952 (17. Juni 2009)

FreeFlowFusion schrieb:


> Oh je, ich warte auch auf mein vsx 1.2, wollte dies eigentlich für Mitte Juli für die Alta Rezia Freeride Tour haben



Hallo,
da könntest aber Glück haben. Mein bestelltes V.SX 1.4 sollte auch Mitte Juli fertig sein. Habe den Liefertermin aber wegen einer Schulter-OP auf  Mitte August verlegen lassen, damit sich andere früher freuen können.

Bei Votec brennt es. Die Auftrageingänge überschreiten die Fertigungskapazitäten. Als geduldet Euch.
Für *Handmade* braucht man fachkundige Hände und die sind rar in Deutschland.

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_T_B (17. Juni 2009)

Habe ein paar Bilder hoch geladen.

Laufräder habe ich heute im Zentrierständer gehabt - sind ok - liegt tatsächlich nur am Gummi. Schaut trotzdem total sch... aus.

Bremsen unverändert schlecht - Entlüftung brachte kein neues Ergebnis. Da werde ich neue anfordern... Naja, Wetter wird zum Wochenende sowieso schlecht und das Radl bleibt, allein schon wegen der Bremsen,  in der Garage

Servus M_T_B


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo M T B:
schönes XM 

Mach dir nichts draus. Die kleinen Fehler werde auch noch behoben und dann wird nach der ersten Ausfahrt die Freude überwiegen 

Schwalbe scheint wirklich probleme zu haben, rundlaufende Reifen zu bauen. Meine Nobby Nics eiern auch ohne Ende hin und her.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## svs (17. Juni 2009)

und noch eine Woche warten...


----------



## Bloodhound5 (17. Juni 2009)

also was bei mir bei den Reifen bis jetzt meistens geholfen hat:

Luft raus. Dann die Reifenflanken auf beiden Seiten komplett von der Felge lösen, d.h. nach innen Drücken. Die meisten Felgen haben innen ja noch einmal eine Einkerbung, da sollen die Reifenseiten rein. Wenn das überall der Fall ist den Schlauch aufpumpen. und Zwar min. Auf Maximaldruck. im Verlauf des Aufpumpen sollte es zweimal knacken, dann sitzt der Reifen richtig. Die Nobby Nic haben ja diesen grauen Streifen am Rand, der müsste bei der EX1750 ja zu sehen sein. Damit kann man gut kontrollieren ob der Reifen gut in der Felge sitzt. 

Kannst dir den ganzen Aufwand auch spaaren und einfach mal Fahren, da setzt sich der Reifen im Regelfall dann von alleine nach paar Ausfahren.

Gruß


----------



## M_T_B (17. Juni 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> also was bei mir bei den Reifen bis jetzt meistens geholfen hat:
> 
> Luft raus. Dann die Reifenflanken auf beiden Seiten komplett von der Felge lösen, d.h. nach innen Drücken. Die meisten Felgen haben innen ja noch einmal eine Einkerbung, da sollen die Reifenseiten rein. Wenn das überall der Fall ist den Schlauch aufpumpen. und Zwar min. Auf Maximaldruck. im Verlauf des Aufpumpen sollte es zweimal knacken, dann sitzt der Reifen richtig. Die Nobby Nic haben ja diesen grauen Streifen am Rand, der müsste bei der EX1750 ja zu sehen sein. Damit kann man gut kontrollieren ob der Reifen gut in der Felge sitzt.
> 
> ...



Das ist der passende Tipp für UST Aber für die Schläuche hilft das nix. Werde fahren, wenn ich neue Bremsen habe und dann schauen wir weiter.


----------



## corratec1234 (17. Juni 2009)

man ist das xm nen dolles rad. gefällt mir immer besser.

@M_T_B könntest du noch nen kleinen bericht schreiben nach deinen ersten touren? mich würde es vor allem interessieren wie es so bergauf geht. ach schreib einfach alles was dir so aufgefallen ist bei den touren. 
ich danke dir schonmal

gruß


----------



## M_T_B (17. Juni 2009)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> man ist das xm nen dolles rad. gefällt mir immer besser.
> 
> @M_T_B könntest du noch nen kleinen bericht schreiben nach deinen ersten touren? mich würde es vor allem interessieren wie es so bergauf geht. ach schreib einfach alles was dir so aufgefallen ist bei den touren.
> ich danke dir schonmal
> ...



wenn ich neue Bremsen von Votec bekomme, mache ich das gerne, auch per PN. Allerdings muss ich morgen die Zusage vom tech. Manager bekommen, damit mir neue Formulas geschickt werden.

Ich befürchte, dass sich meine ersten Ausflüge noch bis mind. nächste Woche ziehen. Bin bisher nur um die Blöcke gefahren und habe versucht, die Bremsen einzufahren. Allerdings ohne Erfolg. Daher heißt es trotz Bike für mich: warten, warten, warten.....

Bin schon am Überlegen, ob ich mir die K24 vom Hardtail ans VOTEC schraube. Die ist so genial - nach max. 1,5 cm Zug stehen alle Räder still.
Man(n) kann super dosieren - mit 1 Finger oder 2 Fingern - einfach perfekt.

Und jetzt ziehe ich "The One" mal bis zum Lenker, dann wieder 1 cm davor..., damit überhaupt etwas bremst...

Also mal schauen, ich werde berichten.

@all: nicht zapplig werden - es ist immer mal ein Gerät dabei, was Macken hat - diese Mal hat es mich erwischt und ich gehe davon aus , dass mir VOTEC kurzfristig neue Bremsen schickt bzw. eine schnelle Lösung gefunden wird.


----------



## corratec1234 (17. Juni 2009)

nur keinen stress auch wenn du lieber auf dem bock sitzen würdest, was ich verstehen kann. ich bin derzeit noch am sparen, aber man schaut sich ja schonmal um. und das xm ist mit in der favoriten liste vertreten. möchte halt nur nen paar infos bezüglich fahrverhalten und auch die uphill tauglichkeit. 
das mit den bremsen ist dumm gelaufen, ich habe mit meiner juicy3 am hardtail ähnliche probleme. aber votec scheint ja was an seinen kunden zu liegen was man so liest, die werden sich wohl was einfallen lassen. 

viel glück und trotzdem viel spaß

gruß


----------



## Firstlight (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo Mädels

Ich bin auch noch nach dem Kauf mit dem Herrn Rose ab und an noch in Kontakt per Mail.
Votec hat momentan viel zu tun 6 Tage Woche und oft 12std Schichten sowie keine Feiertage frei.

Das mich die letzte Mail um 19:51Uhr sagt ja schon genug aus.

Ein Bekannter hat jetzt auch bestellt und nimmt die Wartezeit gern in Kauf.

Ich kann nur sagen das ich auch nach dem Kauf immer noch sehr zufrieden bin, vom Bike wie vom Support.

Ich werd mir wohl noch ein zweites Votec kaufen, aber ich warte noch 2010 ab...


greeetz First


----------



## M_T_B (18. Juni 2009)

Habe gestern noch einmal entlüftet und werde bei dem herrlichen Wetter den ersten kleinen Ausritt in den Biergarten vornehmen . Mal schauen, ob sich bei den Bremsen und den krummen Gummis etwas verbessert.

Ja, Support ist super und ja, ich würde auch wieder bei VOTEC kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svs (18. Juni 2009)

Troztdem sollte man dann im vornherein die Lieferzeit besser abschätzen / berechnen und nicht Pauschal "4-6 Wochen" nennen...wenn es dann (wie sehr wahrsch bei mir) eher 8-10 Wochen werden ist das ärgerlich.

Ich hab jetzt angefragt ob sie mir das Bike nicht in Einzelteilen zuschicken wollen.
Die Teile sind wohl alle da, aber beim Montieren haperts derzeit.


----------



## M_T_B (18. Juni 2009)

XnS schrieb:


> Troztdem sollte man dann im vornherein die Lieferzeit besser abschätzen / berechnen und nicht Pauschal "4-6 Wochen" nennen...wenn es dann (wie sehr wahrsch bei mir) eher 8-10 Wochen werden ist das ärgerlich.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt angefragt ob sie mir das Bike nicht in Einzelteilen zuschicken wollen.
> Die Teile sind wohl alle da, aber beim Montieren haperts derzeit.



Klingt ja nicht so toll. Allerdings sagte man mir damals, dass es 8 Wochen dauern wird. Dass es dann nur 5 Wochen wurden, ist umso positiver.

Und von Herrn Rose habe ich schon Mails um 21:30 Uhr bekommen. Der ist zur Zeit echt "Land unter". Trotzdem möchte und sollte natürlich jeder Kunde vernünftig betreut werden.


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juni 2009)

ihr habt probleme


----------



## Extreme Rider (18. Juni 2009)

habe heute eine e-mail von votec bekommen was die Lieferzeit des V.FR betrifft, bin geschockt, lest selbst:

ich komme erst jetzt dazu Ihnen zu schreiben, da bei uns momentan die Luftbrennt - bedingt durch eine unfassbare Flut von Bestellungen und Anfragen,Shoperöffnung in Berlin, verspätetem Modellwechsel wegen Umzug, und Vorbereitungen für diverse Veranstaltungen.
Es werden Frästeile benötigt für das FR, welche zzt. nicht lieferbar sind.
Der Hersteller hält sich bedeckt, was einen Liefertermin angeht.
Da zur Eurobike ein neues FR vorgestellt wird und dann auch erhältlich sein
wird, besteht die Möglichkeit, dass die Produktion des FR ganz eingestellt
wird, sollten die Frästeile nicht bald eintreffen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

ihr Votec Team

Sieht schlecht aus fürs V.FR^^ naja villt sollten ich und alle anderen "V.FR In-nächter-Zeit-Besteller" uns schonmal aufs neue Modell freuen....


----------



## don-rock (18. Juni 2009)

Extreme Rider schrieb:


> habe heute eine e-mail von votec bekommen was die Lieferzeit des V.FR betrifft, bin geschockt, lest selbst:
> 
> ich komme erst jetzt dazu Ihnen zu schreiben, da ........
> ..........besteht die Möglichkeit, dass die Produktion des FR ganz eingestellt
> ...



neiiiiiiinn, bitte nicht!!!
ich möchte das aktuelle und kein anderes.


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (18. Juni 2009)

Hatte heute auch ein Telefonat zwecks Lieferzeit. DT Swiss hat wohl aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den LaufrÃ¤dern. Ist natÃ¼rlich auch kein Wunder, da die DT Swiss EX 1750 (fÃ¼rs V.Sx) weniger Aufpreis kosten als die Mavics Crossmax ST und SX obwohl der Einzelkomponentenpreis fÃ¼r die DT Swiss um mind. 200â¬ hÃ¶her liegt. Verkehrte Welt ! Um die Lieferung bis zu meiner Alta Rezia Tour nicht zu gefÃ¤hrden bin ich jetzt auf die Crossmax SX umgestiegen, sind ja gleich schwer/leicht und sehen auch gut aus, noch dazu sind sie im Gegensatz zu den DT Swiss UST-kompatibel. Bilder kommen sofort nach Lieferung und Alta Rezia Bericht natÃ¼rlich auch. Noch vier Wochen... Vorfreude ist die grÃ¶Ãte Freude (sowohl aufs Bike wie auch auf die Tour). Und Mitte August nach Saalbach Hinterglemm, denke dann werde ich genÃ¼gend FahreindrÃ¼cke haben, um zu wissen, ob die VorschuÃlorbeeren gestimmt haben.


----------



## svs (18. Juni 2009)

So, nächste Woche montag soll das V.FR nun fertig werden.
Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Michrat (18. Juni 2009)

Wenn ihr vom Herrn Rose auch in Zukunft noch was haben wollt, dann lasst den mal ein wenig in Ruhe Leute!
Jede Mail weniger entlastet ihn ein Stück mehr, der steht kurz vor dem Kollaps und wenn der so weiter macht ist er bald weg von Fenster.
Anrufen kann man den übriegens auch....

An XnS mein V.FR. ist gestern gekommen, da kannst du dich auf was freuen das sag ich dir.... das ist vieleicht eine Höllenmaschine wow An M T B ich musste allerdings auch drei Stunden nacharbeiten was ich aber angesichts der Direktversand Ersparnis gerne gemacht habe. Kontrolle ist bei so iner Maschine eh angebracht und man lernt das Teil gleich kennen. Zu bedenken ist auch, es sind eben nur und oder wenn  überhaupt, Handwerksgesellen die da schrauben und keine Meister oder Ing´s. die haben so wie ich und du auch mal kein Bock riskieren somit den eh schon aus früheren Tagen verpfuschten Ruf. Die Endkontrolle ist hier gefragt und sollte mehr in die Pflicht genommen werden.


----------



## kleinbiker (18. Juni 2009)

Michrat schrieb:


> Wenn ihr vom Herrn Rose auch in Zukunft noch was haben wollt, dann lasst den mal ein wenig in Ruhe Leute!
> Jede Mail weniger entlastet ihn ein Stück mehr, der steht kurz vor dem Kollaps und wenn der so weiter macht ist er bald weg von Fenster.
> Anrufen kann man den übriegens auch....




Andere Firma, anderer Zeitpunkt, gleiches Problem:

ich habe mal bei einer Firma wegen der Reparatur meiner Federgabel nachgefragt (bzw. vielleicht doch schon etwas genärft, in der Hoffnung, dass es dann schneller geht):

Antwort:
Wenn nicht alle ständig nachfragen würden, wann den endlich ihre Teile/Reparaturen etc. kommen, dann könnten wir viel mehr schaffen, und dann kommen sie auch früher.

Also schneller geht's wenn ihr geduldig abwartet und nicht nachfragt.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firstlight (19. Juni 2009)

kleinbiker schrieb:


> Andere Firma, anderer Zeitpunkt, gleiches Problem:
> 
> ich habe mal bei einer Firma wegen der Reparatur meiner Federgabel nachgefragt (bzw. vielleicht doch schon etwas genärft, in der Hoffnung, dass es dann schneller geht):
> 
> ...


 

Der Herr Rose ist Kundenbetreuer und seine Aufgabe ist es halt Kundenanfragen,Beschwerden, Bestellungen etc. per Mail und am Tele zu benatworten.Der hat nüschts mit dem Versand oder mit der Montage der Räder zu tun.Wird das Rad versendet bekommt man eine Mail von Frau Nehm.
Ich glaube es hat überhaupt keinen Einfluss darauf wie lange ein Bike braucht wenn man öfters mal nachfragt.

In kleinen Firmen wo solche Positionen von den Mechanikern nebenher besetzt werden müssen trifft das bestimmt zu.


Klar ist der Mensch momentan zu 150% ausgelastet, dafür macht er aber seinen Job perfekt.

Wenn ich ins Canyon Watezimmer gucke können wir VOTEC´S wirklich glücklich sein das es Leute wie den M.ROSE gibt.


----------



## svs (19. Juni 2009)

So ist es.
Und es ist sicher legitim wenn ich wissen möchte, was Votec derzeit mit meinem Geld macht


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (19. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe mein Bike im Votec Shop in Stuttgart bestellt und bin top zufrieden. 
Der Berater dort, H. Steinke, hat mir auch binnen drei Tagen geantwortet bzgl. Liefertermin, da es mir darum ging, dass Bike bis zu meinem Alta Rezia Urlaub zu haben. Lösung haben wir auch gefunden (siehe vorheriges Post), insofern zehntausendmal besserer Kundenservice wie bei Canyon etc. Asnonsten sehe ich es auch so, dass Druck nix bringt. 
Da ich das Bike über den Shop ausliefern lasse, hoffe ich, dass die sich das Bike auch nochmals ansehen bevor sie es ausliefern.


----------



## jeff_bridges (19. Juni 2009)

guten morgen.

habe das v.xm in schwarz/weiß bestellt und erfahren, dass es die bikes auch in schwarz anodisiert gibt. Hat denn hier jemand das bike in schwarz anodisiert und kann bilder davon hochladen. oder hat jemand das bike schon in schwarz anodisiert gesehen und kann berichten, wie's ausschaut (auch im vergleich zu schwarz/weiss)?

danke und gruß


----------



## ssirius (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe auf Anfrage von Votec ein paar Bilder vom schwarz anodisierten Rahmen mit Schriftzug bekommen. Keine Ahnung, ob ich die einfach so hier reinstellen darf.

Mir gefällt der Rahmen sehr gut, finde es aber schade, dass die Fox - oder Maguragabel nicht auch in schwarz bestellbar ist. Bei der Magura wäre es aber auch nicht ganz optimal, weil die schwarz glänzende lackiert ist, aber die Fox würde ich schwarz perfekt passen. 

Mittlerweile beträgt auch bei Votec die Lieferzeit 2 Monate u. mehr.


----------



## jeff_bridges (19. Juni 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> *
> ich habe auf Anfrage von Votec ein paar Bilder vom schwarz anodisierten Rahmen mit Schriftzug bekommen. Keine Ahnung, ob ich die einfach so hier reinstellen darf.
> *
> ...


*
Ich habe auch 2 bilder von Herrn Rose von einem komplett aufgebauten Rad in schwarz/anod. geschickt bekommen. So richtig kann ich mir's aber leider nicht vorstellen, wie das in natura rüber kommt. Dachte, ich kann mich eher entscheiden, wenn ich noch ein paar Bilder sehe, vielleicht auch mit der grauen Fox-Gabel, die ich dazu bestellt habe. Ich meine, dass Scott ein ganz ähnliches Finish bei ihrem Topmodel anbietet. Da sieht's eigentlich ganz gut aus.

grüzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (19. Juni 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach sieht das Votec, im speziellen das V.XM für das ich mich interessiert habe, in der zweifarbigen schwarz/weiss-Lackierung einfach am besten aus. Leider halt nur Lack und nicht anodisiert.

Der schwarz anodisierte Rahmen in Verbindung mit der grauen Foxgabel gefällt mir persönlich nicht. Die 2008er Canyon AM hatte diese Kombi auch, deshalb käme das so für mich nicht in Frage. Wenn ich soviel Geld ausgebe, dann muss das zu 100% passen.


----------



## M_T_B (19. Juni 2009)

Die ganzen Canyon-Kunden kommen wohl jetzt zu VOTEC und die Lieferzeiten nähern sich an - Canyon hatte damals bei mir 4,5 Monate avisiert....

BTW: Herr Rose hat meine Ersatz-/Tausch-/Ausprobier-Teile gestern noch in die Post gesteckt. Das ist einfach nur genial


----------



## warpax (19. Juni 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Die ganzen Canyon-Kunden kommen wohl jetzt zu VOTEC und die Lieferzeiten nähern sich an - Canyon hatte damals bei mir 4,5 Monate avisiert....



Naja, in der Hauptsaison 8 Wochen finde ich sehr human. Bei Canyon kriegen ja teilweise jetzt erst Leute ihr Bike, die es im Dezember bestellt haben.

Und der weitere Vorteil: bei Canyon erfährt man sowas erst nach der Bestellung. Sogar "Express-Bikes" haben lt. Canyon-Thread teilweise Wartezeiten von mehreren Monaten. Bei Votec kriegt man den Liefertermin im Vorfeld genannt (was bis auf zwei Ausnahmen hier im Forum ja auch immer gepaßt zu haben scheint oder sogar unterboten wurde).


----------



## ssirius (19. Juni 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Naja, in der Hauptsaison 8 Wochen finde ich sehr human.


Solange es dabei bleibt ist es ok ! 




warpax schrieb:


> Bei Canyon kriegen ja teilweise jetzt erst Leute ihr Bike, die es im Dezember bestellt haben.


Sowas würde ich niemals mitmachen. Canyon baut zwar gute Bikes, aber so toll sind sie nun auch wieder nicht. Bedenkt man noch, dass der Service nach dem Kauf, wenn man nicht gerade daneben wohnt, sogut wie gar nicht vorhanden ist. 

Wäre ich nicht zufällig auf ein Cube Stereo R1 getroffen, hätte ich mir wohl auch ein Votec V.XM bestellt.


----------



## jeff_bridges (19. Juni 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sieht das Votec, im speziellen das V.XM für das ich mich interessiert habe, in der zweifarbigen schwarz/weiss-Lackierung einfach am besten aus. Leider halt nur Lack und nicht anodisiert.
> *
> Der schwarz anodisierte Rahmen in Verbindung mit der grauen Foxgabel gefällt mir persönlich nicht. Die 2008er Canyon AM hatte diese Kombi auch, deshalb käme das so für mich nicht in Frage. Wenn ich soviel Geld ausgebe, dann muss das zu 100% passen.



Ok, danke für die einschätzung!

Habe gelesen, dass es hier auch einige gibt, die ca. so groß sind wie ich (191cm, SL 93cm), die sich auch das V.XM rausgelassen haben. Ich habe jetzt in RH 52cm bestellt. Meint ihr das passt für mich? Das Oberrohr vom Cube ist genauso lang allerdings RH 56cm, und da sitze ich sehr angenehm drauf. Falls jemand in meiner Größe schon Erfahrung hat, wäre ich über Infos sehr dankbar!!


----------



## M_T_B (19. Juni 2009)

jeff_bridges schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die einschätzung!
> 
> Habe gelesen, dass es hier auch einige gibt, die ca. so groß sind wie ich (191cm, SL 93cm), die sich auch das V.XM rausgelassen haben. Ich habe jetzt in RH 52cm bestellt. Meint ihr das passt für mich? Das Oberrohr vom Cube ist genauso lang allerdings RH 56cm, und da sitze ich sehr angenehm drauf. Falls jemand in meiner Größe schon Erfahrung hat, wäre ich über Infos sehr dankbar!!



Also der Rahmenfinder sagt eigentlich für deine Daten den 56er an. Allerdings habe ich den auch ignoriert und zur kleineren RH gegriffen (48).

Du musst für dich entscheiden, ob du lieber aufrechter oder gestreckter sitzt und ob du es lieber etwas wendiger und steifer magst. An meinem CC-Bike habe ich auch einen 50er-Rahmen und einen 130-Vorbau - da sitze ich schon sehr gestreckt. Für eine angenehmere Sitzposition auf dem XM würde ich immer zum kleineren Rahmen tendieren. Du bist mit deiner Schrittlänge auch an der Grenze bis 91 ist 52, dann 56.


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. Juni 2009)

@jeff_bridges  Ich bin sogar 1cm größer wie du und hab mich für den 52er entschieden.

Mit der Sattelstütze meines aktuellen Bikes kann ich gute 34cm rausholen ( Sitzrohroberkante - Satteloberkante ) D.h. bei 52cm Sitzrohr und 34cm Sattel hättest du eine Sitzhöhe von 86cm. Ich fahre selbt nur eine 84cm Sitzhöhe. 
Ich habe auch noch eine sattelstütze im Keller, mit der ich 40cm rausholen kann. 

Ich weiß den Nickname nicht mehr aber meine Berechnung wurde von einem V.XM mit 52cm Rahmen mal bestätigt.

Edit: Ich habe mich für den 90mm Vorbau entschieden da das Oberrohr mit 619mm ja schon recht lang ist.


----------



## jeff_bridges (19. Juni 2009)

Aha, dann hab ich wohl alles richtig gemacht! War etwas irritiert, weil der mann im stuttgarter-shop meinte, ich solle den 52er nehmen, der rahmenrechner auf der Votec-HP aber nen 56er Rahmen rausschmeisst.

@PioneerPixel: Du wartest auch noch auf dein bike, richtig?


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. Juni 2009)

Ja ich warte leider auch noch auf mein Bike.  Ich habe am 14.05. bestellt. 

Beim Bikefestival in Willingen konnte ich zwar kein Votec aber ein paar andere AM Bikes probefahren und habe nun gar keine Lust mehr mit meinem 7 Jahre alten Hardtail rumzufahren.


----------



## jeff_bridges (19. Juni 2009)

Ich hab das Fox-Fahrwerk, die Avid-Bremsen, Mavic-Crossmax und XT-Ausstattung genommen. Macht das Sinn? 

Werde evtl. noch auf den Gel-Sattel umsatteln (was'n Wortspiel).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (19. Juni 2009)

Ich habe das V.XM in 1.2 aber mit Fox Dämpfer und SLR Sattel. ( <- der ist ziemlich hart )

Ich denke die XT Laufräder reichen mit der Maguragabel, zudem bei der Magura die besseren XT Laufräder drauf sind. Der Preisunterschied ist ja auch nicht ohne für beide Komponenten (Fox Gabel und Crossmax Laufräder).


----------



## M_T_B (19. Juni 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Ich habe das V.XM in 1.2 aber mit Fox Dämpfer und SLR Sattel. ( <- der ist ziemlich hart )
> 
> ..., zudem bei der Magura die besseren XT Laufräder drauf sind.



Kannst Du mir einmal die schlechteren XT-Laufräder nennen?!


----------



## ikky (19. Juni 2009)

@PioneerPixel:

der Sattel ist zwar schon hart aber nach kurzer Zeit gewöhnt man sich dran 

Mit den XT Laufrädern bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Außerdem sehen die geil aus!


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. Juni 2009)

@M T B  ich meine mit der Fox Gabel werden durch die 15mm Steckachse die 23mm breiten und mit der Magura (20mm Steckachse) die 26mm breiten und etwas schwereren XT Laufräder verbaut.

@ikky  ich habe mir den SLR Sattel beim Bikefestival in Willingen genauer angesehen und auch einen vergleichbaren probegefahren. Ich denke auch das ich damit gut klar kommen werde.


----------



## M_T_B (19. Juni 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> @M T B  ich meine mit der Fox Gabel werden durch die 15mm Steckachse die 23mm breiten und mit der Magura (20mm Steckachse) die 26mm breiten und etwas schwereren XT Laufräder verbaut.



Dachte mir schon so etwas, aber schlechter sind die anderen deswegen auch nicht


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. Juni 2009)

Ne wirklich schlechter sind die nicht. Laut Shimano sind die 23mm breiten Laufräder für CC bis All Mountain und die 26,4mm breiten für All Mountain bis Enduro. 

Ist sicher mehr eine theoretisch als praktisch messbare Sache.

Ich finde die weißen DT Swiss sehen auf deinen Fotos sehr sehr schön aus M T B. Doch rein objektiv betrachtet habe ich es dann bei den XT belassen.


----------



## M_T_B (19. Juni 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Ne wirklich schlechter sind die nicht. Laut Shimano sind die 23mm breiten Laufräder für CC bis All Mountain und die 26,4mm breiten für All Mountain bis Enduro.
> 
> Ist sicher mehr eine theoretisch als praktisch messbare Sache.
> 
> Ich finde die weißen DT Swiss sehen auf deinen Fotos sehr sehr schön aus M T B. Doch rein objektiv betrachtet habe ich es dann bei den XT belassen.



Ist eigentlich auch die vernünftige Variante. Wollte selber einfach einmal schauen, ob eine XTR (Schaltung) den Preisunterschied wert ist und ob die Felgen besser sind als meine Mavic XM819 mit XTR-Naben.

Von der Optik sind XTR und die weißen Felgen wirklich der Hammer. Ist natürlich alles Geschmacksache und ob es für meine Aktivtäten mit dem Radl eine gute Entscheidung war, kann ich dann nach 3000-5000 km berichten. Aktuell schaltet die XTR wirklich butterweich - deutlich besser als meine XT. Aber meine XT hat auch schon über 4000 km ohne Probleme gearbeitet.

Um noch einmal auf die Optik zu kommen. Die XT-Felgen sehen ebenfalls klasse aus unddie VOTEC-Modelle sind einfach gelungen, da gibt es kein Wenn und Aber.

Für die schrecklichen eirigen Nobbys habe ich mir noch die FAT Albert bei H&S bestellt - vielleicht habe ich damit mehr Glück. Nur die Bremse macht mir noch Sorgen aber da bekomme ich ja die Tage noch 2 neue zum Testen...


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. Juni 2009)

Und ich dachte immer XTR sei einfach nur die leichtere Variante von XT und rein funktional gleichwertig. 

Ich habe das V.XM in Grün/Weiß bestellt und denke zudem Grün passen die schwarzen Laufräder optisch auch sehr gut.  Bisher hab ich aber noch kein foto eines Grün/Weißen V.XM hier im Forum gesehen. Ob ich damit der erste währe ? 

@ M T B    was genau hast du mit den Bremsen für Probleme ? Für mich ist das V.XM das erste Bike dieser technischn Klasse. Ich würde einen fehler bei der Bremse sicher nicht direkt bemerken.  Da ich es abholen werde könnte ich natürlich direkt vor Ort kleinere Mängel ( welche hoffentlich nicht auftreten ) beheben lassen.


----------



## M_T_B (19. Juni 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer XTR sei einfach nur die leichtere Variante von XT und rein funktional gleichwertig.
> 
> Ich habe das V.XM in Grün/Weiß bestellt und denke zudem Grün passen die schwarzen Laufräder optisch auch sehr gut.  Bisher hab ich aber noch kein foto eines Grün/Weißen V.XM hier im Forum gesehen. Ob ich damit der erste währe ?
> 
> @ M T B    was genau hast du mit den Bremsen für Probleme ? Für mich ist das V.XM das erste Bike dieser technischn Klasse. Ich würde einen fehler bei der Bremse sicher nicht direkt bemerken.  Da ich es abholen werde könnte ich natürlich direkt vor Ort kleinere Mängel ( welche hoffentlich nicht auftreten ) beheben lassen.



XTR leichter, logisch. Bei mir ist sogar das Carbon-Schaltwerk montiert. Gleichwertig naja, dann wäre die Preisdifferenz schon etwas sehr heftig. Man wird sehen. Bei den Bremsen bin ich seit Jahren Formula-Fan. Bin zuletzt die K24 gefahren und wollte das ganze am neuen Bike noch optisch und funktionell mit THE ONE überbieten. Optisch hat's funktioniert. Allerdings kein Vergleich mit mein bisherigen Formula-Erfahrungen. Der Druckpunkt der einen Bremse liegt fast am Lenker. Alle Einstellungen und Entlüftunggn haben nicht viel gebracht. Der Druckpunkt der zweiten Bremse ist auch nicht viel besser, liegt aber noch im Rahmen und ist wohl normal. Kriege jetzt 2 neue geschickt und dann kann ich vergleichen und 
mir jeweils die beste montieren.

Wenn das noch passt, habe ich ein absolut geniales Bike.... (Puhh jetzt stinkt es etwas.... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (19. Juni 2009)

Na dann drücke ich dir die Daumen das die neuen Bremsen deinen Erwartungen entsprechen   Der Service ist aber echt klasse wenn man dir einfach 2 neue Bremsen zuschickt !!!

Beim abholen ( was hoffentlich bald sein wird ) werde ich dann auf den Druckpunkt achten.


----------



## M_T_B (19. Juni 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Na dann drücke ich dir die Daumen das die neuen Bremsen deinen Erwartungen entsprechen   Der Service ist aber echt klasse wenn man dir einfach 2 neue Bremsen zuschickt !!!
> 
> Beim abholen ( was hoffentlich bald sein wird ) werde ich dann auf den Druckpunkt achten.



Ja, das ist absoluter Top-Service.

EDIT: ...und ich empfehle die Firma VOTEC überall weiter... ihr habt ja schon bestellt - wird daher euer Bike nicht mehr zeitlich negativ beeinflussen


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. Juni 2009)

Kannste nich noch nen paar coole Fotos aus sämtlichen Perspektiven von deinem heißen Bike reinstellen. Das warten ist doch soooooooooo langweilig


----------



## M_T_B (19. Juni 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Kannste nich noch nen paar coole Fotos aus sämtlichen Perspektiven von deinem heißen Bike reinstellen. Das warten ist doch soooooooooo langweilig



Schau mal bei den Fotos  Ein paar hatte ich noch. Ich war auch immer froh, wenn ich Bilder anschauen konnte, daher habe ich noch ein paar eingestellt.

Servus


----------



## xms (19. Juni 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Schau mal bei den Fotos  Ein paar hatte ich noch. Ich war auch immer froh, wenn ich Bilder anschauen konnte, daher habe ich noch ein paar eingestellt.
> 
> Servus



Die weiße Magura Gabel in Verbindung mit den weißen Felgen sieht einfach bombig aus. Da könnte man fast neidisch werden


----------



## PioneerPixel (20. Juni 2009)

Weiße Laufräder sehen echt klasse aus   Viel Spaß beim Putzen 

Wobei so ein schönes Stück putzt man doch gerne 

Danke für die Bilder - endlich mal ein paar Detailfotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (20. Juni 2009)

Wollte heute mit meiner Frau in Köln ein Liteville-bike begutachten,
da Liteville auch XS Grössen baut.

Laut Liteville(Internet )ein Shop der mindestens 3 Bikes aufgebaut hatt.
Liteville schliesst ja auch jeden Test mit hervorragend ab.

Tja,kein Bike und laut Verkäufer eine Lieferzeit von ca.bis Dezember aber 
seiner Erfahrung nach eher 2010.
Jetzt weiss ich warum man diese HERVORRAGENDEN Bikes so selten sieht.
Leider fliessen Atribute wie Lieferzeit und Service nie in die Testbewertungen mit ein.

Werde dieser Tage mal ein Wort mit Herrn Rose wechseln.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juni 2009)

Hat von euch noch keiner ein V.CS? Würd ich gerne mal auf Fotos sehen.


----------



## AH78 (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich habe Anfang Juni ein Votec V.XM bestellt â jetzt kommen mir Zweifel bzgl. meiner Bremsenwahl. Hab mich bei der Bestellung fÃ¼r die AVIDS entschieden und tendiere jetzt zur Formula "THE ONE". Gib es hier schon Fahrer eines XM die AVID oder Formula nutzen? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen? Die AVIDS sollen hier und da mal mÃ¤chtig quitschen â die FORMULA sind wohl bei der Auslieferung nicht immer so gut eingestellt. Freue mich auf Eure Antworten und noch mehr auf mein neues Bike


----------



## kupfermark (21. Juni 2009)

So, nach den ersten 300km und 6,5khm auf meinem V.XM kann ich auch mal nen kurzen Bericht abgeben. 

Kurz zur Ausstattung: Dämpfung: Fox; LRS: DTSwiss; Combo: SLX; Bremse: Avid; Sattel: SLR

Nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase fährt sich das Teil wirklich genial. Zum Vergleich hatte ich davor nur ein Race-Fully mit V-Brakes, von daher war wirklich alles anders als das was ich gewohnt war.

Schaltung: mußte nur einmal etwas nachgestellt werden, aber funktioniert super. Mal schauen wie die sich auf Dauer gibt. 

Sattel: stimmt, ist hart. Bin ich aber gewohnt.

Dämpfung: war kein Problem, einzustellen. Hab mich nur noch nicht mit den Propedal-Hebelstellungen beschäftigt.

Gabel: Genial, vor allem die Absenkfunktion bei langen Auffahrten.

Bremsen: Quietschen schon ab und zu, vor allem wenn der Trail staubig war. Ansonsten wirklich genial zu dosieren. Bin nur bei der ersten Ausfahrt über den Lenker gegangen, als die Beläge eingefahren waren. 

Fazit: Das V.XM macht auf dem Trail einen Heidenspaß, und dank der absenkbaren Gabel kommt man auch ganz gut den Berg hoch. 

Die Woche sollte ichs eigentlich zur Erstinspektion bringen. (Aber nur wenns regnet


----------



## PioneerPixel (21. Juni 2009)

Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht kupfermark. Jetzt freue ich mich noch mehr auf mein V.XM 

Ich finde ein paar vom neuen Bike Fotos würden deinen Bericht komplettieren 


Zu den Avid Bremsen: Ich hab auch diese gewählt. Ich hab bisher nur V-Brakes gefahren und wenig erfahrung mit solchen Bremsen. Beim Bikefestival in Willingen bin ich 2 Bikes jeweils mit der Avid Probegefahren. Da hat nie etwas gequitscht. Ein Kumpel fährt selbst diese Bremse und da hört man auch keine unangenehmen Geräusche.  
Wie sich die Bremse auf dauer bezüglich des Quitschen gibt kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Boeser_Geist (21. Juni 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hat von euch noch keiner ein V.CS? Würd ich gerne mal auf Fotos sehen.


 
...kommt in errechneten 3 bis 6 Wochen, wenn es bei der vor 2 Wochen getroffenen Aussage von 5 bis 8 Wochen Lieferzeit bleibt.

Dann in weiß/blau mit XT Laufrädern, Magura Gabel und Fox Dämpfer.


----------



## kupfermark (21. Juni 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht kupfermark. Jetzt freue ich mich noch mehr auf mein V.XM
> 
> Ich finde ein paar vom neuen Bike Fotos würden deinen Bericht komplettieren



Hab in Finale vor lauter Fahrfreude gar nicht mehr ans Bildermachen gedacht 

Deshalb erstmal (wieder) nur Indoor-Fotos, Pedale kommen morgen andere ran:


----------



## xms (22. Juni 2009)

AH78 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe Anfang Juni ein Votec V.XM bestellt  jetzt kommen mir Zweifel bzgl. meiner Bremsenwahl. Hab mich bei der Bestellung für die AVIDS entschieden und tendiere jetzt zur Formula "THE ONE". Gib es hier schon Fahrer eines XM die AVID oder Formula nutzen? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen? Die AVIDS sollen hier und da mal mächtig quitschen  die FORMULA sind wohl bei der Auslieferung nicht immer so gut eingestellt. Freue mich auf Eure Antworten und noch mehr auf mein neues Bike



Es scheinen ja ziemlich viele mit den neuen Elixir Bremsen unterwegs zu sein. Ich fahr sie auch, und sie quietschen schon, vorallem wenn ich auf nassem Gras unterwegs bin. Aber zeig mir mal eine Scheibenbremse die das nicht tut  Zur Not kannst du dir ja immernoch durch Austauschen der Bremsbeläge Abhilfe verschaffen.
Von der Bremsleistung bin ich überzeugt. Ich bremse auch nur noch mit einem Finger am Hebel, egal wie steil und auf welchem Untergrund.
Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren.

Was das Einstellen angeht: Es ist doch normal, dass man neue Scheibenbremsen und auch Schaltungen nach den ersten paar Touren eventuell neu einstellen muss, oder nicht?


----------



## PioneerPixel (22. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Bilder Kupermark. In der Wartezeit erfreut einem jedes Bild.

Ich bin nun schon in Woche 6 wie lange es wohl noch dauern wird ?


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juni 2009)

Boeser_Geist schrieb:


> ...kommt in errechneten 3 bis 6 Wochen, wenn es bei der vor 2 Wochen getroffenen Aussage von 5 bis 8 Wochen Lieferzeit bleibt.
> 
> Dann in weiß/blau mit XT Laufrädern, Magura Gabel und Fox Dämpfer.



Dann drück ich Dir die Daumen das es eher 3 Wochen werden, und freue mich auf schöne Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (22. Juni 2009)

AH78 schrieb:


> Hallo, ......Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen? Die AVIDS sollen hier und da mal mächtig quitschen....



hallo AH78,
als ich vor der auswahl der bremsen stand, habe ich auch den quietsch faktor einbezogen

meist ist nicht die bremse bzw. der bremsentyp/-hersteller alleine schuld, sondern die kombination mit.... - und genau das gilt es heraus zu finden.
ist natürlich ungünstig, da man das problem dann schon hat.

oft ist es einfach unsachgemäßer einbau.
aber übermäßige geräuschentwicklung bei disc brakes kann ganz viele verschiedene ursachen haben. 
wenn man das googelt und allem was man findet nachgeht, dann hat man echt viel zu tun

die hintere (louise) an meinem SX nervt total.
sie quietscht nicht - sie brüllt regelrecht.
habe an meinen XC genau die gleiche bremse und da hat sie weder VA noch HA jemals einen ton abgegeben, vollkommen ruhig.
in beiden befinden sich die gleichen beläge.

wollte erstmal eine zeit lang einbremsen, bevor ich mich auf die problemsuche mache. daher ist noch nix dran gemacht worden. 

also falls jemand einen tipp hat, dann gerne her damit - danke!

viele grüße


----------



## b00m (23. Juni 2009)

Zum Thema Louise: Meine Brüllt auch als gäbe es kein Morgen. 
Manchmal nervt es echt, ich wüsst auch nicht was tun um es weg zu bekommen, naja denke vorlm Urlaub gibts noch nen Satz neue Beläge, mal schauen ob das was bringt.

Einen Vorteil hat das Ganze ja:
Wenn ich mal im Strassenverkehr unterwegs bin, ersetzen die Discs die fehlende Klingel. Fußgänger springen regelrecht zur Seite.


----------



## bibi1952 (23. Juni 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> boah ey, was´n hier für´n traffic - hammer
> 
> die twenty6 sind zwar der knaller, aber der preis, uiuiuiui
> 
> ...



Hallo,
nach langem Suchen bin ich jetzt fündig geworden.

für mein blau/weißes V.SX 1.4 habe ich mir ein *NC-17 Magnesium II Ti S-pro Flatpedal in weiß* geordert. Gewicht 296 gr.

Twenty6 in blau ist mir zu teuer und diese Dinger sind zur Zeit nicht lieferbar.

Wenn alles Mitte August da ist, setze ich ein Bild rein.

VG Werner


----------



## Bloodhound5 (23. Juni 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> *NC-17 Magnesium II Ti S-pro Faltpedal in weiß* geordert. Gewicht 296 gr.



Sicher praktisch beim Transport


----------



## M_T_B (23. Juni 2009)

Mein XM ist jetzt endgültig einsatzbereit. Neue Formula The One VR-Bremse ist gekommen und hat einen perfekten Druckpunkt. Musste zwar etwas mehr am Bremssattel fummlen als üblich aber es passt. Die eiernden Nobbys habe ich gegen Fat Alberts getauscht (die sind trotz Snake Skin mal rund) und jetzt kann der Sommer kommen.
Zur Zeit hier in München ein echtes Trauerspiel...nur Regen


----------



## PioneerPixel (23. Juni 2009)

Sind die Fat Albert ebenfalls noch gut fahrbar auf festem Untergrund oder auf der Straße. 
Dann bestelle ich nämlich gleich um damit ich keine eiernden Pneus habe =)


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (23. Juni 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Sind die Fat Albert ebenfalls noch gut fahrbar auf festem Untergrund oder auf der Straße.
> Dann bestelle ich nämlich gleich um damit ich keine eiernden Pneus habe =)



Na ja, eiernde Pneus kannst du bei jedem Reifentyp haben, egal ob Nobby Nic oder Fat Albert. 

Bzgl. Pedals: Ich habe mir für mein schwarz/weisses vsx (welches hoffentlich Mitte Juli kommt) die Brave Airbase Pedale zugelegt, dazu gibts dann noch weisse schraubbare Griffe und einen weissen Selle Flite xc. 
Nach gefühlten hundert Jahren schwarz endlich wieder eine andere Farbe oder nach dem Motto: White is the new black. 
Zu den Flat pedals gehört dann natürlich noch der passende Schuh und das kann nur ein Five Ten Low Impact sein.


----------



## M_T_B (23. Juni 2009)

Stimmt, die eiernden Gummis gibt's sicherlich auch beim F.A. . Ich hatte nur das Glück, dass dieses Paar o.k. war  Über die Fahreigenschaften kann ich noch nicht so viel sagen. Laut den Tests sollen sie auch festen Untergrund super sein. Werde ich hoffentlich am Wochenende testen können.


----------



## nightprowler (23. Juni 2009)

Wenn die Louisebeläge auch nur den Hauch von Öl abbekommen(Kette ölen) geht die quitscherei los, hilft nur belagwechsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (23. Juni 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Sind die Fat Albert ebenfalls noch gut fahrbar auf festem Untergrund oder auf der Straße.
> Dann bestelle ich nämlich gleich um damit ich keine eiernden Pneus habe =)


 
Ja, mit den FA kann man auch mal auf der Straße fahren, ohne wie ein Traktor unterwegs zu sein. Ich hatte auch Bedenken, als ich sie drauf gezogen hatte, aber es geht erstaunlich gut auf Asphalt.


----------



## don-rock (23. Juni 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Zum Thema Louise: Meine Brüllt auch als gäbe es kein Morgen.
> Manchmal nervt es echt, ich wüsst auch nicht was tun um es weg zu bekommen, naja denke vorlm Urlaub gibts noch nen Satz neue Beläge, mal schauen ob das was bringt.
> 
> Einen Vorteil hat das Ganze ja:
> Wenn ich mal im Strassenverkehr unterwegs bin, ersetzen die Discs die fehlende Klingel. Fußgänger springen regelrecht zur Seite.



jau, ich nutze das auch manchmal als klingel 
falls der belagwechsel bei dir hilft, dann bitte posten - danke!
vermute aber, dass der hinterbau bei uns auch eine erhebliche rolle spielt, resonanzraum....



> bibi1952
> Hallo,
> nach langem Suchen bin ich jetzt fündig geworden.
> für mein blau/weißes V.SX 1.4 habe ich mir ein NC-17 Magnesium II Ti S-pro Flatpedal in weiß geordert. Gewicht 296 gr.
> ...



die finde ich auch sehr gut, haben aber auch ´nen stolzen preis.
ich werde mich wahrscheinlich für die NC-17 - Magnesium MG II S-Pro entscheiden. 90 euro für 369 gramm. in rot 



> M_T_B
> Stimmt, die eiernden Gummis gibt's sicherlich auch beim F.A. . Ich hatte nur das Glück, dass dieses Paar o.k. war Über die Fahreigenschaften kann ich noch nicht so viel sagen. Laut den Tests sollen sie auch festen Untergrund super sein. Werde ich hoffentlich am Wochenende testen können.



habe an meinem XC hinten seit ca. 3 wochen den marathon extreme 2.25 double defense drauf. 
vorne aus budget gründen (und weil ich den marathon erstmal probieren wollte) noch den NN in 2.25 evo. 
yepp, der NN eiert auch.
der marathon ist zwar noch nicht eingefahren, also noch etwas flutschig und hart - aber mittlerweile glaube ich da eine ziemlich gute kombi gefunden zu haben. 
zwar ist der bremsweg nun etwas länger aber der marathon ist sooo viiiieeel schneller als der NN und hat trotzdem noch stollen-artiges profil. also kein reiner straßen reifen. 
double defense gibt mir pannensicherheit auf tour.
snakeskin ist durchgehend.
soweit ich informiert bin, ist es der einzige mit durchgehendem snakeskin - bin aber nicht sicher.
obwohl triple comp. kommt mir der marathon sehr viel härter vor als andere triple comp. reifen.
ich vermute wie bei den anderen marathon auch üblich, eine sehr lange laufleistung.
den reflektor streifen finde ich etwas uncool.
der 2.25er wiegt 660 gramm, bezahlt habe ich 39 euro.









> nightprowler
> Wenn die Louisebeläge auch nur den Hauch von Öl abbekommen(Kette ölen) geht die quitscherei los, hilft nur belagwechsel.



die bremsleistung ist allerdings sehr gut. 
aber natürlich schon möglich, dass etwas öl draufgelaufen ist. 
ich lasse das bei der bevorstehenden inspektion diese woche mal mit checken. 
war bisher zu faul




eine, nein 3 fragen an alle:

mit welchem equipment entlüftet ihr eure bremsen?
besitzt ihr ein entlüftungs-kit?
welches?

danke und grüße


----------



## Firstlight (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo Lady´s

Ich hab heute den ganzen Tag in meinem Garten verbracht da ich 10n Meter Brunnenrohr dank 5 to. Winde aus dem Boden ziehen musste *heul*

Dabei hab ich in der Mittagszeit mein Rad von den Strapazen vom letzen Ausflug gereinigt...tonnenweise Lehm....ieh bah...

aber eins vorweg...der Fat Albert ist für Cross Country nüschts....der ist zwar pannensicher aber der läuft total träge.....<---Asphalt,Schotter, Wiese...etc......der ist zwar Robust aber mehr auch nicht...okay evtl. sieht der auch fett aus.......<....das zu der Frage vor meiner Antwort.

naja wie dem auch sei, ich hab heute mal ein Paar Bilder gemacht für all die Wartenden.......... aber seht selber....


die ersten 5 Bilder


----------



## Firstlight (23. Juni 2009)

die nächsten fünf.....


----------



## Firstlight (23. Juni 2009)

jetzt vorerst die letzten



will aber nochmal betonen das ich nach 6 Wochen immer noch höchst zufrieden mit dem Rad bin!!


Allen wartenden wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Eintreffen der Bikes..Ihr werdet sehr viel Spaß haben.

schönen Abend noch

gruß First


----------



## the.saint (23. Juni 2009)

Bin auch gerade am überlegen mir ein Votec anzuschaffen,

weiß jemand genaueres bei den Unterschieden vom v.sx und dem v.xm

scheinen ja eigentlich nur die unterschiedlichen federwege zu sein, und der rahmen des v.sx dürfte etwas stabiler gebaut sein
detailliert wäre das schon interessant, was da jetzt genau anders ist.

werde mich auch mal demnächst nach stuttgart begeben und das genauer anschauen, wär aber schon cool wenn mir das schon jemand vorher sagen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firstlight (23. Juni 2009)

saint" data-source="post: 6054222"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade am überlegen mir ein Votec anzuschaffen,
> 
> weiß jemand genaueres bei den Unterschieden vom v.sx und dem v.mx
> 
> ...


 
Sorry nen V.mx gibts gar nicht


----------



## the.saint (23. Juni 2009)

meinte natürlich v.xm


----------



## Firstlight (23. Juni 2009)

saint" data-source="post: 6054282"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> meinte natürlich v.xm


 
ahhh ok....die Geomtrie beim sx ist mehr Richtung Enduro.........

....xm =All Mountain.........sx= Enduro/All Mountain...

---Je mehr Federweg angeboten wird, je mehr Einbußen macht man beim UpHill

Dafür hat man beim Downhill natürlich mehr Spaßfactor.

Tourenbiker wie ich brauchen keine 2 Meter Federweg.....

Kann nur sagen das das V.MR zum V.XM im Vergleich 15mm weniger Federweg am Heck hat und trotzdem sehr feinfühlig reagiert.


Hoffe geholfen zu haben

gruß First


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (23. Juni 2009)

So, seit einer Woche bin nun auch ich stolzer Besitzer eines VOITL - für mich immernoch das WAHRE VOTEC ! 
Daten:

Rahmen:    VOITL MX III (Tox Nachfolger)
Gabel:        GS4 160mm (mit Steinertuning)
Bremse:     Magura Louise FR 2006 + VentiDisc
LRS:           Magura Comp/ DT Onyx mit Mavic X223
Reifen:       Conti Mountain King 2.4
Schaltung: Shimano  XT / XTR
Kurbel:       XT FC-M760
Pedale:      Eggbeater MXR (war nix anderes da  )
Sattelst.:   Procraft Pilar Carbon
Sattel:       Ritchey Pro

Gewich (geschätzt) ~ 11,5 Kg 
(kein Leichtbau, aber robust und freeridetauglich)


----------



## the.saint (23. Juni 2009)

jo , soweit schon klar, ich meinte jetzt speziell den rahmen, die geometrie des rahmens (also mal die geometrieveränderung durch die längere gabel weggelassen) scheint doch der rahmen des v.sx dem v.xm sehr gleich zu sein




Firstlight schrieb:


> ahhh ok....die Geomtrie beim sx ist mehr Richtung Enduro.........
> 
> ....xm =All Mountain.........sx= Enduro/All Mountain...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bloodhound5 (24. Juni 2009)

Das SX hat einen flacheren Lenkwinkel und v.a. ein kürzeres Oberrohr. Dadurch etwas verspielter und handlicher.


----------



## Ma.Tz (24. Juni 2009)

Tag auch zusammen!

Ich hab mich jetzt durchgerungen und mir mal ein Votec bestellt. Ein V.XM.
Mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis ich es mein bike nennen kann bzw. ich dann bei mir hab.

Dazu hab ich mal ein kurze Frage:
Ich hab mir das mit der Standart Gabel erworben. Die Rock Shox Revelation 426 Dual Air QR 20 Maxle. Ist die Gabel mit Steckachse oder nicht? Das würde mich mal Interesieren.

Schon mal mein Dank im Voraus für die Hilfe bzw. Auskunft!
bye


----------



## warpax (24. Juni 2009)

Ma.Tz schrieb:


> Die Rock Shox Revelation 426 Dual Air QR 20 Maxle. Ist die Gabel mit Steckachse oder nicht?



Die Maxle ist so eine Art Zwischending. DIe 20 gibt an, daß sie einen 20mm Durchmesser hat (wie eine Steckachse), das QR steht für Quick Release (Schnellspanner). Ist nach allem, was man so liest steif wie eine Steckachse aber eben einfacher rauszunehmen, wenn man mal das Rad lösen muß.


----------



## svs (24. Juni 2009)

Scheinbar will jemand nicht, dass ich mein Rad bekomme.
Auf Grund zweier Vorfälle verschiebt sich die Fertigstellung/Lieferung nochmals...


----------



## Ma.Tz (24. Juni 2009)

Danke für schnelle Antwort von dir warpax. Die Info reicht mir erstmal. Ich werds ja bald sehen hoffe ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_T_B (24. Juni 2009)

Kann einmal jemand an seinem XM schauen ob er trotz 200er Scheibe am  VR nur einen 180er Adapter montiert hat? Passt zwar, finde ich trotzdem etwas seltsam...
Gabel ist die Thor...

EDIT: Gabel dürfte egal sein. Bremse ist bei mir die Formula The One.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (24. Juni 2009)

hm, im Prinzip ist es recht wurscht welche Zahlen auf dem Adapter draufstehen. ist ja immer ne relative Angabe. in deinem Fall wohl +2 cm, würde man ihn auf eine Cross County Gabel montieren könntest du wohl 180er Scheiben damit fahren. Bei der Thor wären es ohne Adapter 180 und mit dann eben 200. Ich z.B. fahr an meinem V.FR die bremse komplett adapterlos auf 200er Scheibe. (Formula Oro Bianco / Marzocchi 66).

Kein Grund also sich sorgen zu machen würd ich sagen.


----------



## kupfermark (24. Juni 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Kann einmal jemand an seinem XM schauen ob er trotz 200er Scheibe am  VR nur einen 180er Adapter montiert hat? Passt zwar, finde ich trotzdem etwas seltsam...
> Gabel ist die Thor...
> 
> EDIT: Gabel dürfte egal sein. Bremse ist bei mir die Formula The One.



Nö, bei mir steht auf dem Adapter "203 POST". Hab aber auch FOX und Avids.


----------



## M_T_B (24. Juni 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> hm, im Prinzip ist es recht wurscht welche Zahlen auf dem Adapter draufstehen. ist ja immer ne relative Angabe. in deinem Fall wohl +2 cm, würde man ihn auf eine Cross County Gabel montieren könntest du wohl 180er Scheiben damit fahren. Bei der Thor wären es ohne Adapter 180 und mit dann eben 200. Ich z.B. fahr an meinem V.FR die bremse komplett adapterlos auf 200er Scheibe. (Formula Oro Bianco / Marzocchi 66).
> 
> Kein Grund also sich sorgen zu machen würd ich sagen.



Hast recht. Die Thor ist standardmäßig bereits auf 180 PM ohne Adapter ausgelegt. Also braucht's nur noch die 2 cm.
Sieht aber trotzdem etwas blöd aus.


----------



## nightprowler (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo Magura Newton,
das mit Voitl-bikes hab ich auch mal geglaubt,bis ich dann nach 600 km einen Rahmenbruch hatte. Wir erinnern uns an die Qualitätsprobleme die Votec zulest hatte.
Die alte Votec Schmiede natürlich.

Dies war wohl auch kein Einzelfall;wie mir andere Voitlfahrer berichtet haben.
Zitat: das ist schon mein 3 Rahmen.
Womit ich allerdings sehr zufrieden wahr ist die Steinerdesign Gabel die wohl bei dir verbaut ist.
Ich möchte dir denn Spass an deinem Bike nicht verleiden,und wünsche dir damit alles Gute.


----------



## pixelquantec (24. Juni 2009)

Nunja, ein Rahmenbruch kann Dir mit jedem Bike passieren. Wenn ich allerdings die Schweißnähte an meinem MR sehe, dann habe ich großes Vertrauen in das Bike. Die sehen nämlich echt sahnemäßig aus.


----------



## nightprowler (24. Juni 2009)

Stimmt, aber nach 600 km mitten im Oberohr.

Voitl mr ist mir unbekannt.


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (24. Juni 2009)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Hallo Magura Newton,
> das mit Voitl-bikes hab ich auch mal geglaubt,bis ich dann nach 600 km einen Rahmenbruch hatte. Wir erinnern uns an die Qualitätsprobleme die Votec zulest hatte.
> Die alte Votec Schmiede natürlich.
> 
> ...




der rahmen wurde mir unter anderem auch von herrn steiner empfohlen. es fragt sich dabei natürlich um welches modell es sich bei dir und deinen "gehörten" geschichten handelt (du weiß ja - stille post  ) Und Peter ist sicher nicht so dumm und macht die gleichen fehler ein 2. mal, das hätte ihn ja sonst in den ruin getrieben


----------



## nightprowler (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo pixelquantec,
wir reden über Voitl-bikes ,Peter Voitl, Mitbegründer von Votec.
Der alten Votec Schmiede.
Ich fahre z.Z. ein Votec xm und bin superzufrieden mit dem Teil.
Mein altes M6 habe ich geliebt,ich musste es nach 11 Jahren treuer pflichterfüllung erschiessen.(Beinbruch)

Es wurde an der Biegung des Flusse begraben.:heul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo Magura Newton,

mcVIII. 

Mir geht es wirklich nicht darum Voitl oder dein Bike schlecht zu machen.
Wie gesagt,auch mit Steiner super Kontakt gehabt,toller Service.
Ich hoffe du hast lange Spass an der Maschine.

Bin allerdings der Meinung das man mit Votec besser fährt.


----------



## PioneerPixel (24. Juni 2009)

Hmm nach meinem heutigem Ausritt auf dem alten Hardtail und deutlicher Überbelastung kommen mir Zweifel ob das V.XM mit den 140mm und 135mm am Heck ausreichend ist.

Ist das V.SX noch genauso touren tauglich wenn man mal von der Absenkbarkeit der Gabel absieht ?


----------



## warpax (24. Juni 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Ist das V.SX noch genauso touren tauglich wenn man mal von der Absenkbarkeit der Gabel absieht ?



Tourentauglich ist ja sehr relativ. Ich bin vor zwei Wochen eine ziemlich lange Tour mit meinem V.SX (08er mit 17,3 Kg) mitgefahren. Es ging durch die Elfringhäuser Schweiz und ich war mit Abstand mit dem schwersten Bike dabei. Ging alles, ich bin konditionell aber auch einigermaßen fit. Von der Geo her war das auch kein Thema. Einzig an einem sehr steilen Anstieg mit vielen Wurzeln gegen Ende der Tour mußte ich schieben, was aber eher an meinen Beinen lag. Und ich war auch bei weitem nicht der Einzige.

Einzig eine Vario-Sattelstütze hätte ich mir gewünscht. Die Gabelabsenkung habe ich weder da noch sonstwo bisher angewandt. Ist aber sicher praktisch, wenn man das Bike mal im Auto transportieren will


----------



## PioneerPixel (24. Juni 2009)

Konditionell bin ich eigentlich auch sehr fitt da ich auf eintänigen Forstwegen oder Feldautobahnen ehern im Raceniveau fahre. Unter 25kmh rumeiern wird mir bei solchem Untergrund zu langweilig 

Ich will eigentlich nur genug FW-Reserven haben um auch mal den ein oder andern einsteiger Freeridetrail mitnehmen zu können ohne den Chickenway fahren zu müssen.

Ich glaube aber auch das ich mit dem max. nur 50iger Rahmen meine Sitzhöhe von 84cm nicht erreichen würde 


EDIT: Umso länger ich darüber nachdenke umso mehr hats mir das V.SX angetan. Echt ärgerlich das man die Bikes nicht probefahren kann in Wenden.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich war heute im VOTEC Factory Shop in Stuttgart. Die Beratung war wirklich super!  
Ich durfte das V.XC und das V.XCR probefahren. Echt beide Bikes ein Traum. Jetzt zu den Bremsen: An alle *Magura Louise BAT 2009*-Fahrer: Der Bremshebel ist selbst bei weitester Druckpunkteinstellung trotzdem noch ziemlich nahe am Lenker. Kann man das deutlich durch Hebelweitenverstellung verändern?

Danke, Gruß Karl


----------



## don-rock (25. Juni 2009)

magura_newton schrieb:


> der rahmen wurde mir unter anderem auch von herrn steiner empfohlen. es fragt sich dabei natürlich um welches modell es sich bei dir und deinen "gehörten" geschichten handelt (du weiß ja - stille post  ) Und Peter ist sicher nicht so dumm und macht die gleichen fehler ein 2. mal, das hätte ihn ja sonst in den ruin getrieben



hi magura_newton,

nun ja, ob es die gleichen fehler waren weiß ich nicht.
aber die ALTEN votec jungs waren sogar 3 x insolvent.
siehe bspw. hier:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/news/bikes-parts/votec-pleite.34385.2.htm

mir ist bekannt, dass die jetztigen NEUEN votec jungs - sehr lange bevor sie ihr erstes 2008er und das 2009er line up aufgestellt haben - einiges hinsichtlich haltbarkeit verändert haben.
stabilität kommt an erster stelle, laut zitat des heutigen votec produktmanagers. es scheint sich zu bewähren.
aber die methoden und möglichkeiten, sowie das notwendige know-how heutzutage sind ja auch gewachsen. besonders in den letzten paar jahren.

die ALTEN votec´s haben zu ihrer besten zeit ca. 7000 bikes pro jahr gebaut. inkl. OEM wie z. bsp. für porsche.
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/kreuztal/2007/9/26/news-694282/detail.html
eine erstaunliche stückzahl für die damalige preisklasse.

das bei so einer menge der ein- oder andere rahmen mal bricht, 
damit hat wohl jede bike-firma irgendwann mal zu kämpfen.
seinerzeit war das thema leichtbau bei MB´s auch sicherlich nicht so ausgereift wie heute. da haben schon einige hersteller lehrgeld gezahlt.
nach meinen informationen waren auch primär carbon rahmen betroffen.
diesen werkstoff haben ja viele hersteller heutzutage noch nicht im griff, geschweige denn damals.
die besitzer der rahmen die nicht brechen schreiben das meist halt nicht in irgendwelche foren

hast auf jeden fall ein schönes bike ergattert.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (25. Juni 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Zum Thema Louise: Meine Brüllt auch als gäbe es kein Morgen.
> Manchmal nervt es echt, ich wüsst auch nicht was tun um es weg zu bekommen, naja denke vorlm Urlaub gibts noch nen Satz neue Beläge, mal schauen ob das was bringt.
> 
> Einen Vorteil hat das Ganze ja:
> Wenn ich mal im Strassenverkehr unterwegs bin, ersetzen die Discs die fehlende Klingel. Fußgänger springen regelrecht zur Seite.



habe heute bei der erstinspektion mal die beläge und deren ecken abschleifen lassen. ist leider nur ein wenig besser geworden.
schade, war ein versuch wert.

und mein DT swiss dämpfer muss zum service eingeschickt werden.
die geräusche sind laut techniker und dt swiss service nicht normal.
warum immer ich


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (25. Juni 2009)

@don-rock: danke für den beitrag. hab jedoch nur den rahmen ergattert, der rest wurde in 2 jahren mühselig zusammengetragen.

was die insolvenz der ehemaligen votecs angeht, war nur die erste von VOITL und STEINER. danach kamen andere leute (mole, frankindustries, etc...). Das der MC VIII nach 800km gebrochen ist, finde ich ist auch nicht unbedingt representativ, um gleich an der marke zu zweifeln. man weiß nicht wie es zustande kam und es gibt sicher einige modelle die mehr als 8000km (beachte 10er potenz) gehalten haben und immernoch halten. irgendwas wird also schief gelaufen sein (wo auch immer). von gebrochenen tox' habe ich unter anderem auch nicht so häufig gehört.

Greez Newton


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (25. Juni 2009)

Halo magura_newton!
... doch gerade auch das TOX light soll besonders betroffen gewesen sein!  Man hat Fehler beim Abdrehen des Unterrohres gemacht. Genau am Übergang (zwischen dicker und dünner Wandstärke) ist es dann gebrochen! (Hat mir ein ehemals glühender VOTEC Händler berichtet, und bei dem hat damals  - ca 2004- nicht jeder ein VOTEC kaufen dürfen!)
Ich habe mein V.XC aus 9/08 jetzt seit genau 8000km unter dem Hintern:  Rahmen top! Gabel (Durin MD ... eine Katastrophe und schon seit 3000km gegen eine Reba getauscht)). Bei genauem Check des Rahmens lässt sich an der gesamten Pulverbeschichtung (nur das Unterrohr habe ich abgeklebt) absolut nichts entdecken. Das nenne ich Top!
Der Rahmen ist schön steif und damit schnell. Was bin ich froh, keinen Plastikrahmen genommen zu haben...
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## sundaydrive+r (25. Juni 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Hmm nach meinem heutigem Ausritt auf dem alten Hardtail und deutlicher Überbelastung kommen mir Zweifel ob das V.XM mit den 140mm und 135mm am Heck ausreichend ist.
> 
> Ist das V.SX noch genauso touren tauglich wenn man mal von der Absenkbarkeit der Gabel absieht ?



Also getourt bin ich auch schon mit meinem V.FR (Tour Beispiel Baitoni (Lago d'Idro) - Monte Stino - Vesta - 1700Hm) - absenkbare Gabel sei Dank, aber das V.SX ist sicherlich (auch mit absenkbarer Gabel) noch wesentlich besser dafür geeignet beides zu haben, also Spaß beim downhill und uphill.

Gefahren bin ich es noch nicht, aber da es ungefähr in die Klasse meines ehemals geliebten V8 fällt, denke ich, das es kein Problem darstellen sollte (V8 Tour Beispiel - Torbole - Monte Altissimo - 2200Hm über 601-er und Sentiero de la pace wieder runter).

Stuttgart und Berlin bieten neben dem Firmensitz Möglichkeiten Probe zu fahren.

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## sundaydrive+r (25. Juni 2009)

Hab auch noch ein Tox im Stall und das ist noch nicht gebrochen, es ist aber kein Light:





Gehört habe ich persönlich von gebrochenen NC1 und M6 - persönlich ist mir leider mein V8 gebrochen, ein C8 im Bekanntenkreis gab es auch (da habe ich jedoch den Fahrer als Ursache in Verdacht (RG M - Fahrer 125kg). Mein M6 Enduro hat bis zum Verkauf durchgehalten, ich habe es jedoch nochmal mit einem verstärktem Hinterbau von Voitl ausgerüstet.

Wenn ich noch irgendwo preiswert einen Mole No. 5 bekommen könnte, würde ich auch nochmal zuschlagen.

@kurbelmaxe - kannst Du mir bitte nochmal von Deinem Tox eine Detailaufnahme von der hinteren Scheibenbremsaufnahme machen?

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## PioneerPixel (25. Juni 2009)

@sundaydrive+r    Danke für deine Einschätzung bezüglich des V.SX. Mit meinen 192cm Körpergröße ist mir das V.SX mit dem 50cm Rahmen wohl noch etwas zu klein. 
Da werde ich ehern beim V.XM bleiben. Ich hoffe nur das man dieses bergab auch noch gut rannehmen kann


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (26. Juni 2009)

Kurbelmaxe schrieb:


> Halo magura_newton!
> ... doch gerade auch das TOX light soll besonders betroffen gewesen sein!  Man hat Fehler beim Abdrehen des Unterrohres gemacht. Genau am Übergang (zwischen dicker und dünner Wandstärke) ist es dann gebrochen!
> Gruß Kurbelmaxe



ÄÄÄÄääähm, was heißt denn hier "DOCH"? - Ich sag jetzt mal: "EBEN NICHT", da ich von einem TOX und nicht einem TOX Light sprach, aber ist ja egal, zumal das nicht aus VOITLs Voteczeit stammt, sondern von dessen nachfolgern.also hier bitte mal nicht wie eine frau tatsachen verdrehen  und wer mein VOITL anschaut, wird feststellen, dass das Unterrohr alles andere als abgedreht ist.Und das beim abdrehen eines rohres fehler auftretten können, das kann ich mir als Maschinenbauer gut vorstellen, denn eine konstante wandstärke und einspannung zu realisieren ist bei den dingern nicht so leicht...


----------



## Bloodhound5 (26. Juni 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> @sundaydrive+r    Danke für deine Einschätzung bezüglich des V.SX. Mit meinen 192cm Körpergröße ist mir das V.SX mit dem 50cm Rahmen wohl noch etwas zu klein.
> Da werde ich ehern beim V.XM bleiben. Ich hoffe nur das man dieses bergab auch noch gut rannehmen kann



so Pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen. Klar - auf einem Enduro sitzt man immer etwas aufrechter und gedrungener, das ist aber normal. Ich bin so ca 187 cm groß und würde mir sogar Größe M zulegen...


----------



## PioneerPixel (26. Juni 2009)

Ich habe da ehern an die Sitzhöhe gedacht um beim Uphill und Touren die volle Kraft ausschöpfen zu können. 
Da fahre ich 84cm - 86cm und das ist bei einem 50iger Sattelrohr doch ehern schwierig zu erreichen oder irre ich mich da ? 

Hatte schonmal einer der stolzen V.XM Besitzer sein Bike an der Waage ?


----------



## M_T_B (26. Juni 2009)

Ich habe jetzt einmal eine Ergo-Frage. An dem XM sind Syntace Griffe montiert -denke, es sind SCREW-ON GRIPZ MOTO. Sind mir persönlich, selbst mit Handschuh, etwas zu dünn. Finde die Ritchey WCS True Grip eigenlich besser und werde bald umrüsten. Egal, zurück zur Frage: wohin mit dem Überhang/Stop auf den Außenseiten? Nach unten, nach vorne, nach hinten, seitlich vorne oder seitlich hinten? Gibt es dazu eine Vorgabe oder ist es, wie eigentlich fast immer, individuell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (26. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab sie seitlich nach hinten gebaut... ist aber wohl ne individuelle Geschichte.

greetz,
sunday


----------



## PioneerPixel (26. Juni 2009)

Warum haben eigentlich fast alle den Fox Float am V.XM ? 
Wie stehts denn mit dem DT Swiss habe gelesen dieser soll etwas sensiebler sein und querkräfte besser aufnehmen können. Wobei ersteres interessanter ist.  

Welchen würdet ihr für einen 75kg Fahrer empfehlen ?  Preislich nehmen die sich ja kaum was.


Edit: Irgendwie erhalte ich schon seit Tagen keine Antwort auf eMails und bekomme auch niemanden ans Telefon bei Votec =(  Würd gern mal meinen möglichen Liefertermin erfahren. Bin schon in Woche 7.


----------



## svs (26. Juni 2009)

Also erreichbar sind sie.
Mails dauern meiner Erfahrung nach derzeit ca. einen halben Tag, Telefon ist meist sofort jemand an der Strippe.


----------



## PioneerPixel (26. Juni 2009)

AH jetzt hab ich Herrn Rose am Telefon gehabt. Kann ja mal sein das das Telefon kurz nicht besetzt ist und ich diesen Zeitpunkt erwischt habe ^^

Herr Rose hat mir auch gleich beantwortet das der Fox Float eine gute wahl ist  
Später bekomme ich noch eine eMail mit dem möglichen Liefertermin  *froi*


----------



## don-rock (26. Juni 2009)

magura_newton schrieb:


> @don-rock: danke für den beitrag. hab jedoch nur den rahmen ergattert, der rest wurde in 2 jahren mühselig zusammengetragen.
> 
> was die insolvenz der ehemaligen votecs angeht, war nur die erste von VOITL und STEINER. danach kamen andere leute (mole, frankindustries, etc...). Das der MC VIII nach 800km gebrochen ist, finde ich ist auch nicht unbedingt representativ, um gleich an der marke zu zweifeln. man weiß nicht wie es zustande kam und es gibt sicher einige modelle die mehr als 8000km (beachte 10er potenz) gehalten haben und immernoch halten. irgendwas wird also schief gelaufen sein (wo auch immer). von gebrochenen tox' habe ich unter anderem auch nicht so häufig gehört.
> 
> Greez Newton



ahh verstehe.

wusste gar nicht das frank-industries da mal involviert war.
erklärt aber den angebotenen service für die alten gabeln.
deren DH bremssysteme sollen ja angeblich der knaller sein.

sach mal, hast du ´ne vorstellung was heutzutage die steinerdesign gabel mc-air in der FR version ungefähr kostet?

würde mich mal interessieren, auf der homepage finde ich keine preise.

aber die features hören sich gut an, ausschauen tut sie auch gut.
35er standrohre und 1930 gr. bzw. 2130 gr. (FR version) jew. inkl. steuersatz, steckachse und lagerschalen klingt auch gut.

gruß


----------



## nightprowler (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Don Rock.

ruf den Onkel Steiner ruhig mal an,der ist super nett und bietet einen Service wie er sein sollte.

Mit meiner Steinergabel war ich sehr zufrieden.
Und wenn doch mal ein Problem auftretten sollte,hast du gleich den 
Firmeninnhaber an der Strippe.
Von der geilen Optik mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (26. Juni 2009)

hey don-rock,

hab hier irgendwo die pdf mit den endverbraucherpreisen für alle tuningteile und mc airs. werd sie gleich mal suchen  und dann preise bekannt geben.


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (26. Juni 2009)

also hier mal die preise:
- tuningsystem 530â¬
- basis mc air 750â¬

die GS5 stammt Ã¼brigens aus der zeit von Frank Industries


----------



## AH78 (26. Juni 2009)

> =Herr Rose hat mir auch gleich beantwortet das der Fox Float eine gute wahl ist
> SpÃ¤ter bekomme ich noch eine eMail mit dem mÃ¶glichen Liefertermin  *froi*



Ich habe heute Anruf von VOTEC (Hr. Rose) bekommen, das der FOX Float extreme Lieferschwierigkeiten (min. Wartezeit 4 Wo. nur fÃ¼r den DÃ¤mpfer) hat :-( Ich habe mich aus diesem Grund fÃ¼r den DT DÃ¤mpfer entschieden (mein Bike wird in ca. 2 Wo. fertig sein) und hoffe das das ne gute Entscheidung war 

Hat hier jemand ein V.XM mit dem DT DÃ¤mpfer und kann was dazu sagen? Als Gabel wird die Thor die Kiesel dÃ¤mpfen â laut Herrn Rose sollen der DT und Magura sehr gut harmonieren... Falls jemand also Erfahrung mit dieser Konfiguration hat â*ich freue mich auf Antwort. SchÃ¶nes Wochenende an alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cic74 (26. Juni 2009)

Mein Votec SX ich endlich nach langem hin und her eingetroffen.....


----------



## M_T_B (26. Juni 2009)

Heute einen kleinen Trip mit meinem XM gemacht. Kabel vom Umwerfer unter Last gerissen und ich einen schönen Abflug am Berg gemacht. Das schöne Oberrohr hat jetzt totale Macken... So ein Mist. Jetzt muss ich erst einmal ein neues Kabel für den Umwerfer einziehen und neu einstellen. Ist das kleinere Problem. Nervig ist nur, dass das Oberrohr jetzt völlig demoliert ist. Mal schauen, wer mir das wieder richten kann.

Kennt einer von euch jemanden in MCH, der sich mit so etwas auskennt?


----------



## marcossa (27. Juni 2009)

da wirst du nicht allzuviel richten können, würde ich mal einschätzen.

das material ist an den stellen bereits verformt, dort mit nem mechanischen einfluss nochmal einzuwirken wird die gesamte stabilität beeinflussen.

typischerweise werden deformierte alubauteile immer getauscht.

bis zu einer gewissen wandstärke kann man mit unterdruck arbeiten.
dürfte aber an dem rohr kaum funktionieren.

alternativ erhitzen und dann versuchen die dellen zu "ziehen".
schätze ich auch als schwierig ein.

aus meiner sicht sind alle versuche eher frickelei :/


----------



## nitrous-20 (27. Juni 2009)

alu ist nicht elastisch wie stahl!besser du läßt das,gerade am oberrohr sonst hast du im schlimmsten fall ein klapprad


----------



## armor (27. Juni 2009)

@MTB: ui, du hast dein xm doch erst seit ein paar wochen...sehr bitter. ich kann dir nur raten, sofern die dellen im oberrohr nicht zu heftig sind, lass alles was die dellen rausdrückn, ziehen etc. soll sein. ists so stark verbogen, dass du nicht mehr wirklich fahren kannst, dann versuchs, aber alle versuche in dieser form, die ich bislang bei nem alu-teil gesehen hab sind missraten.
mein beileid


----------



## M_T_B (27. Juni 2009)

Ich habe es wahrscheinlich falsch formuliert. Ich habe keine Dellen oder sonstige Verformungen, sondern es ist nur der schöne Lack an zwei Stellen abgeplatzt und an vielen weiteren Stellen zerkratzt. 

Im Laufe der Zeit kommen logischerweise immer ein paar Kratzer aber die großen Stellen sind schon heftig. Und da suche ich jetzt eine Werkstatt, die das ausbessern kann...

Jetzt werde ich erst einmal etwas schrauben und das Radl wieder funktionstüchtig machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (27. Juni 2009)

lackschäden? na dann...das ist doch makulatur. da gibts die vielseitigsten möglichkeiten um dies ziemlich unsichtbar zu machen. 
von ganz billig bis sehr teuer. einfach mal googeln bzw. zum lackierfachbetrieb deines vertrauens gehen und dich informieren...

mein xcr hat auch schon zwei kleine steinschläge am unterrohr abbekommen...interessiert mich aber nicht die bohne. gehört im mtb-sport eben mit dazu. wer ständig en aufpoliertes mtb ohne dreck und kleine kratzerchen fährt, fährt nicht wirklich mtb

setz doch mal 1-2 bildchen von deinem oberrohr rein. interessiert mich wie groß der "schaden" ist.


----------



## Bacon (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo Votec-Fans,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike und dabei ist das V.SX in die nähere Auswahl gekommen. Also habe ich bei Votec angerufen und nachgefragt, ob das Bike in Wenden für eine Probefahrt bereit steht. Leider gibt es in Wenden im Moment und auch in naher Zukunft kein V.SX für eine Probefahrt. Bevor ich jetzt in die Shops nach Stuttgart oder Berlin fahre, frage ich einfach mal hier nach:

Gibt es in der Region Niederrhein / westliches Ruhrgebiet schon einen V.SX-Fahrer, bei dem ich mir das Bike mal kurz aus der Nähe betrachten kann?

Grüsse,
Marc


----------



## dussander (27. Juni 2009)

hallo alle zusammen.ich bin neu hier und habe da mal ne direkte frage???ich habe mir vor einiger zeit eine gebrauchte votec doppelbrückengabel gekauft.möchte wissen,welche es ist.steht nichts dran,an beiden rohren nur das votec-zeichen,unten nur ne nummer ohne bezeichnung.das einzige merkmal ist,das oben auf dem linken rohr ne stellschraube ist,die die gabel langsamer hochkommen lässt.habe schon im internet geschnüffelt,aber ohne erfolg.ich hoffe,das mir jemand helfen kann.gruss


----------



## Cic74 (27. Juni 2009)

Bacon schrieb:


> Hallo Votec-Fans,
> 
> ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike und dabei ist das V.SX in die nähere Auswahl gekommen. Also habe ich bei Votec angerufen und nachgefragt, ob das Bike in Wenden für eine Probefahrt bereit steht. Leider gibt es in Wenden im Moment und auch in naher Zukunft kein V.SX für eine Probefahrt. Bevor ich jetzt in die Shops nach Stuttgart oder Berlin fahre, frage ich einfach mal hier nach:
> 
> ...



Hallo Marc,

ich besitze das V.SX seit genau 3 Tage....komplette XTR Ausstatung, Gabel Rock Shox Lyrik 2 Step....Bremse Formula the One.... Wohne in der nähe von Lüdenscheid...sind von Wenden ca 45 Min.

Gruß


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (27. Juni 2009)

dussander schrieb:


> hallo alle zusammen.ich bin neu hier und habe da mal ne direkte frage???ich habe mir vor einiger zeit eine gebrauchte votec doppelbrückengabel gekauft.möchte wissen,welche es ist.steht nichts dran,an beiden rohren nur das votec-zeichen,unten nur ne nummer ohne bezeichnung.das einzige merkmal ist,das oben auf dem linken rohr ne stellschraube ist,die die gabel langsamer hochkommen lässt.habe schon im internet geschnüffelt,aber ohne erfolg.ich hoffe,das mir jemand helfen kann.gruss



könntest du bitte ein bild posten? denn es müsste eine GS OS sein, welches modell genau kann man sonst so nicht sagen

OK, habe mal ins Album geschaut. es ist eine GS4 OS, wobei der Dämpfer eigentlich auf der anderen seite montiert wird (ist aber im Grunde egal  )


----------



## sundaydrive+r (27. Juni 2009)

dussander schrieb:


> hallo alle zusammen.ich bin neu hier und habe da mal ne direkte frage???ich habe mir vor einiger zeit eine gebrauchte votec doppelbrückengabel gekauft.möchte wissen,welche es ist.steht nichts dran,an beiden rohren nur das votec-zeichen,unten nur ne nummer ohne bezeichnung.das einzige merkmal ist,das oben auf dem linken rohr ne stellschraube ist,die die gabel langsamer hochkommen lässt.habe schon im internet geschnüffelt,aber ohne erfolg.ich hoffe,das mir jemand helfen kann.gruss



Foto?

Die gängisten Modelle sind die GS4, 5 und 6 in den verschiedensten Varianten - vielleicht mal bei meinen Fotos schauen, ich hatte in meinem V8 ne GS 6 Air Quadrat und hab aktuell noch in meinem Tox ne GS4 Classic drin.

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## PioneerPixel (28. Juni 2009)

Kann mir  einer der V.XM und V.SX Besitzer den Durchmesser der Sattelstütze verraten.
Habe darauf spekuliert eine längere 480mm Stütze zu verwenden welche ich schon da habe. Aber ob diese auch passt ?


----------



## svs (28. Juni 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> 31,6mm wie bei allen Votecs.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5925221#post5925221


----------



## fs-rider (28. Juni 2009)

Cic74 schrieb:


> Hallo Marc,
> 
> ich besitze das V.SX seit genau 3 Tage....komplette XTR Ausstatung, Gabel Rock Shox Lyrik 2 Step....Bremse Formula the One.... Wohne in der nähe von Lüdenscheid...sind von Wenden ca 45 Min.
> 
> Gruß



Moin,

gib mal bitte Bescheid wenn deine Lyrik abpfeift, achte mal drauf ob die 160er Markierung anfängt zu verschwinden!

Gruß


----------



## don-rock (28. Juni 2009)

magura_newton schrieb:


> also hier mal die preise:
> - tuningsystem 530
> - basis mc air 750
> 
> die GS5 stammt übrigens aus der zeit von Frank Industries



 vielen dank
ich hätte deutlich mehr geschätzt für ´ne doppelbrücke mit diesen features.
kann auch nix schlechtes über das teil im net finden, im gegenteil.
ist ja laut homepage sogar inkl. syntace lenker (und vorbausystem?).

überlege mir, ggfls. im kommenden winter noch ein kleines fully aufzubauen. dafür wäre die dann gedacht, mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (28. Juni 2009)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Hallo Don Rock.
> 
> ruf den Onkel Steiner ruhig mal an,der ist super nett und bietet einen Service wie er sein sollte.
> 
> ...



hallo nightprowler,
ja, ich denke das ist wirklich eine gute idee.


----------



## simdiem (29. Juni 2009)

Cic74 schrieb:


> Hallo Marc,
> 
> ich besitze das V.SX seit genau 3 Tage....komplette XTR Ausstatung, Gabel Rock Shox Lyrik 2 Step....Bremse Formula the One.... Wohne in der nähe von Lüdenscheid...sind von Wenden ca 45 Min.
> 
> Gruß



Dann lad doch bitte ein paar Bilder hoch und poste uns deinen Fahreindruck!


----------



## Ma.Tz (30. Juni 2009)

Tag auch,
sag mal hat jemand in den letzten Tagen mit Herrn Rose geschrieben bzw. Telefoniert?
Ich hab jetzt schon zwei Emails geschrieben und bis jetzt noch keine Reaktion daruf.
Danke


----------



## svs (30. Juni 2009)

Letzte Woche das letzte mal Kontakt und soeben wieder ne E-Mail geschrieben...


----------



## PioneerPixel (30. Juni 2009)

Ich habe eben angerufen. Emails dauern derzeit gute 3 - 4 Tage. Die haben echt viel zu tun. 

Ich muss meine V.XM in 1.2 52iger Rahmen Bestellung leider aus persönlichen Gründen Stornieren. 
*
Wenn einer Interesse am V.XM in 1.2 52iger Rahmen hat kann man hier sicher schnell ans Bike kommen.*


----------



## Ma.Tz (30. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir vor 1 1/2 Wochen ein Fahrrad bestellt. Bis auf die Bestätigung das es Eingegangen ist die Bestellung noch keine Reaktion. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob noch was kommt in der nächsten Zeit. Wenn nicht muß ich wohl mal Anrufen dort.


----------



## DriverSFM (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin seit ein paar Wochen auf der Suche nach einem neuen Hardtail.
Heute hab ich mir ein V.CR 1.2 bestellt ;-)
Jetzt heisst es 6-8 Wochen warten....


----------



## M_T_B (30. Juni 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Ich habe eben angerufen. Emails dauern derzeit gute 3 - 4 Tage. Die haben echt viel zu tun.
> 
> Ich muss meine V.XM in 1.2 52iger Rahmen Bestellung leider aus persönlichen Gründen Stornieren.
> *
> Wenn einer Interesse am V.XM in 1.2 52iger Rahmen hat kann man hier sicher schnell ans Bike kommen.*



Schade, Du warst hier doch immer voller Elan dabei....


----------



## ikky (30. Juni 2009)

Ich muss echt noch mal den Service vom Votec Shop Stuttgart loben,
ich hatte in letzter Zeit nicht genau ortbare Knackgeräusche. Ich war ein paar mal dort und die haben obwohl teilweise auch gerade Kunden da waren sich um mein Problem gekümmert.
Schlussendlich hat sich heute rausgestellt, dass die Truvativ Team Sattelstütze und zwar die Einstellschrauben am Sattel dafür verantwortlich waren. 
Ich hatte vorher die Geräuschquelle viel weiter unten vermutet. 
Egal Hauptsache Ruhe jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (30. Juni 2009)

Hmm Votec weigert sich einer Stornierung bzw. Widerrufung des Kaufvertrags.
Ein Kaufvertrag ist noch ganicht mal erfolgt, da ich noch nicht gezahlt habe. 

Ist es nicht generell gesetzlich so, dass eine Onlinebestellung immer ohne Angaben von Gründen bis spätestens 2 Wochen nach erhalt der Ware widerrufen werden kann ?

Evtl. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Ich finde das sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## svs (30. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich ist es so.
Aber ich glaube, dass es bei auf Wunsch gefertigter Ware anders ausschaut.

Wirkliche Sicherheit kann dir hier nur ein Anwalt geben.


----------



## ikky (30. Juni 2009)

@PioneerPixel

das ist schon blöd. Allerdings hab ich wie XnS schon gesagt auch gehört, das auf Maß
gefertigtes (auch wenn man nur einen anderen Dämpfer gewählt hat)es mit dem Widerruf
komplizierter als sonst ist. Aber bin mir jetzt nicht 100 Prozent sicher.

Andererseits denke ich, dass du bei dem Ansturm bestimmt einen Käufer für das Bike findest.


----------



## pixelquantec (30. Juni 2009)

Der Widerruf gilt glaub ich 2 Wochen ab Bestellung.


----------



## svs (30. Juni 2009)

Nein, ab Erhalt der Ware.


----------



## vodoolein (30. Juni 2009)

hallo,

hab schon seit über einem monat mein v.sx hab wahrscheinlich zu einer guten zeit bestellt wo der herr rose nur für mich da war 

eine frage zu den laufrädern habe ich. habe die dt ex 1750 gewählt.

hat jmd erfahrung mit dem lrs oder im allgemeinen mit dt?
irgendwie klingt bei mir der freilauf nicht rund und auch nicht so richtig schön knackend
herr rose sagte mir das dt spezielles fett verwendet um die lager zu schmieren.dieses muss sich erst verteilen was unter umständen recht lange dauern kann...
aber jetzt habe ich gut 200 km drauf darunter einen besuch im bikepark.

wie wars bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (30. Juni 2009)

Der Widerruf kann bei Onlinebestellung gesetzlich immer ab erhalt der Ware inner halb 2 Wochen erfolgen. Erfolgt die Belehrung darüber nicht retzeitig verdoppelt sich diese Frist sogar.

Nun ein Anderer Dämpfer ist ja noch lange kein "nach Maß" finde ich, da dies ein sehr schnell austauschbares Bauteil von der Stange ist und auch also solches direkt und nicht mittels Sonderwunsch angeboten wird. Zudem muss der Vorbau immer individuell gewählt werden womit diese Klausel an Bedeutung verliehrt. 
Ein "nach Maß" wäre für mich ein 54cm Rahmen der so nicht angeboten wird, oder ein nicht in der Serie enthaltener Dämpfer da dies nicht anderweitig verkauft werden könne.  

Ich werd da noch mal mit Herrn Rose telefonieren evtl. findet sich ja doch eine Lösung.


----------



## janoschi (30. Juni 2009)

@PioneerPixel:
  Einen Kaufvertrag hast du auch ohne Bezahlung schon geschlossen. Diesen kannst du bei einer Online-Bestellung aber auch innerhalb von zwei Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware schriftlich oder durch Rücksendung der Ware widerrufen. Da die Frist erst mit der Ablieferung der Ware beginnt, kannst du erst recht widerrufen, wenn du diese noch nicht erhalten hast. Dies muss dann schriftlich geschehen.

  Die Voraussetzungen für einen Ausschluss des Widerrufrechts wegen Anfertigung auf Kundenspezifikation sind relativ hoch und nicht schon dann gegeben, wenn man von den standardisierten Möglichkeiten z.B. durch einen anderen Dämpfer abweicht. Dem Unternehmer muss durch den Kundenwunsch vielmehr ein erheblicher wirtschaftlicher Nachteil entstehen, wenn er solch eine auf Kundenwunsch angefertigte Ware zurücknehmen müsste. 

  Dies ist aber wohl in deinem Fall nicht so, da sich deine entsprechenden Wünsche wohl ohne größere Probleme und wirtschaftliche Nachteile wieder abmontieren und an anderen Bikes ohne Wertverlust wiederverwenden lassen.

  Also ruhig nochmal sachlich mit Hr. Rose drüber quatschen und dann schriftlich widerrufen.

  Übrigens schade, ich hätte doch auch gern mal das Grün auf Fotos gesehen.
Viele Grüße
  [FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## PioneerPixel (30. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine Meinung. Ich sehe das genauso und denke wenn man sachlich und freundlich darüber spricht hier eine Lösung zu finden. Ist ja klar das ein Vertriebsleiter zunächst versucht den Kunden zum Kauf zu überreden. Wer würde das nicht machen.

Ich weiß das Grün ist echt interessant und ich bin nach wie vor schwer begeistert vom Style der Votec-Bikes. Das grün gabs aber schon auf Fotos vom Bike-Festival am Gardasee zu bestaunen.

Ich habe übrigens Selbstabholung und Barzahlung vereinbart. Folgendes steht dazu in den AGB: Bei Selbstabholung erfolgt der Vertragsschluss mit der Aushändigung der Ware

Somit habe ich doch noch nicht einmal einen Kaufvertrag und damit verbundnen Pflichten oder ?


Und noch etwas ist merkwürdig. Beim bestellen muss man im Warenkorb die Geschäftsbedingungen sowie Versandbedingungen bestätigen. Die Widerrufsrechteinschränkung steht jedoch unter dem Punkt Kundeninformationen und nicht in den AGB. Somit wurde dies Klausel beim Bestellen auch nicht akzeptiert.


----------



## ikky (1. Juli 2009)

@Pioneer Pixel

also ich hab mal meine Freundin gefragt die in ihrem Studium auch ein paar Recht Vorlesungen hat. Sie hat gemeint, das auf Maß heißt, dass die Sonderwünsche einen Großteil also z.b 30 Prozent des Preises am Bike ausmachen müssten.
Das ist ja bei dir nicht der Fall.
Wo man höchstens noch darauf achten muss, ist die Farbe. Wenn es die eine Standardfarbe gibt und andere als Option kann das als Maßanfertigung angesehen werden. Inwieweit das bei den Votecfarben zutrifft, weiß ich jetzt nicht.
Allerdings ist sie auch der Meinung, wenn du noch mal mit Herrn Rose telefonierst,
dass man das auch so klären kann, ohne jetzt den Anwalt einschalten zu müssen.
Das klappt schon.


----------



## PioneerPixel (1. Juli 2009)

Wow echt cool hier die Votec-Gemeinde. Ist ja schon traurig dann nicht mit einem Votec unterwegs zu sein.
Ich berichte was herauskommt.


----------



## warpax (1. Juli 2009)

Könnte mir auch vorstellen, daß es damit zusammenhängt, daß der Rahmen ja quasi bei jeder Bestellung erst geschweißt wird (war zumindest bei mir so). Würde dann aber auch vermuten, daß ein 52er, da standardmäßig angeboten, keine Spezialanfertigung ist - wenngleich sicher schwieriger zu verkaufen, weil sehr groß. Ruf einfach mal an und berichte


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

schade, dass du doch kein Votec mehr möchtest, PioneerPixel.

Ich finde die Reaktion von Votec völlig unverständlich. Es handelt sich bei deinem Rahmen ja weder um einen Maßrahmen, noch um eine Speziallackierung. 

Du hast gem. Fernabsatzgesetz ein vierzehntägiges Rückgaberecht (anders sähe es aus, wenn du das Rad direkt vor Ort bestellt hättest). Wie hat Votec denn argumentiert?

Viele Grüße
Kalle


----------



## PioneerPixel (1. Juli 2009)

Votec hat noch garnicht argumentiert, lediglich gesagt das Bike sei schon fast fertig und mir mit einer Aufwandsentschädigung gedroht. 

Das man hier direkt so aggresiv vorgeht finde ich auch unnötig.  

Bestellt habe ich Online mit Selbstabholungsoption. Laut Votec AGB:

_Bei den Zahlungsweisen Nachnahme und Kreditkarte erfolgt der Vertragsschluss durch Übermittlung einer separaten Versandbestätigung per E-Mail und Versendung des bestellten Produkts an die von Ihnen angegebene Lieferanschrift. Bei Selbstabholung erfolgt der Vertragsschluss mit der Aushändigung der Ware.

_Habe ich wenn ich das richtig verstehe noch nichtmal einen Vertragsabschluss.

Naja bringt ja nichts hier groß weiter zu diskutieren   Ich ruf später an und werde sachlich und höflich versuchen die Sache zu klären.
Ich berichte später.


----------



## flowbike (1. Juli 2009)

ich sag's mal so. Die Jungs bei Votec reißen sich grade aller verfügbaren Beine raus um ihre Bikes dem Kunden liefern zu können. Da kann ich schon verstehen, daß die säuerlich reagieren. Außerdem weiß man ja nicht wie oft so eine Stornierung vorkommt. Sollte das nämlich öfter der Fall sein, bekommen die schon ein Problem, da ja jedes Bike nach Wunsch aufgebaut wird.
Bei dem Hype der da derzeit läuft kann ich mir nämlich gut vostellen, daß da doch mal voreilig bestellt wird um dann festzustellen, daß doch kein Geld da ist.
Wenn man das aber vernünftig am Fon bespricht, wird es schon eine Lösung geben.
Votec sollte sich aber über die Aussenwirkung bewußt sein, wenn so etwas wie hier im Forum besprochen wird, das gibt ganz schnell schlechte Publicity.


----------



## svs (1. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön...Rad kam gerade an.
Mal heute mittag testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mop rocka (1. Juli 2009)

XnS schrieb:


> Sehr schön...Rad kam gerade an.
> Mal heute mittag testen



Glückwunsch! 

Hast ja jetzt auch lang genug drauf warten müssen, wie lange denn insgesamt?

Hab jetzt 4 Wochen hinter mir und hoffe es dauert höchstens noch 2 bis mein v.xc kommt...


----------



## nightprowler (1. Juli 2009)

Hatt vielleicht jemand eine Idee,wo man die Votec-Racingteam Trikots, beziehen kann?

Was sonst von Votec an Klamotten angeboten wird,ist ja eher mau.


----------



## mammut oil (1. Juli 2009)

hallo,
habe auch grade ein mr bestellt, sind die rahmen größen vergleichbar mit cube

gruß oliver


----------



## richis (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute

hier ein paar Bilder von meinem zukünftigen XM in komplett weiß!!! Leider etwas unscharf da es mit dem Handy aufgenommen wurde. Ich frag mich immer wieder warum alle nur die Standartfarben nehmen??? Ich hab im Votec Shop in Berlin eins komplett schwarz gesehen(Foto) da war auch der Hammer. Ich hoffe meins trifft nächste Woche ein.


----------



## PioneerPixel (1. Juli 2009)

So habe eben mit Herrn Rose telefoniert.  Er sagte mir das ich ein V XM 1.2 aber mit Fox Float Dämpfer habe und das somit ein Individuelles Bike sei.  
Ich habe ihm dann ganz höflich gesagt, dass es sich hierbei ja nicht um einen speziellen sondern in der Produktpalette angebotenen Dämpfer handelt und sonst nichts verändert ist. Zudem Kommt lauf AGB bei Selbstabholung der Vertrag erst bei der Abholung zu stande. 

Seine Antwort war nur, dass er das lediglich weiterleiten aber nichts entscheiden kann. 

Ein wenig tut mir Herr Rose schon leid. Er muss sich jeden Kummer, Druck usw. aussetzen kann aber immer nur ausweichend handeln.  Das stellt natürlich auch die Firmenpolitik in frage wie ich finde.


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (1. Juli 2009)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Hatt vielleicht jemand eine Idee,wo man die Votec-Racingteam Trikots, beziehen kann?
> 
> Was sonst von Votec an Klamotten angeboten wird,ist ja eher mau.



Ich habe welche im Votec Shop in Stuttgart gesehen,sehen echt cool aus, allerdings Stückpreis 70. Müsstest du mal anrufen, ob die die Trikots auch versenden. Good Luck. 

und hoffentlich kommt nächste Woche mein vsx.....


----------



## pixelquantec (1. Juli 2009)

richis schrieb:


> ..... Ich frag mich immer wieder warum alle nur die Standartfarben nehmen??? Ich hab im Votec Shop in Berlin eins komplett schwarz gesehen(Foto) da war auch der Hammer.....


 
Ich hatte meins im Netz bestellt und da gab es nur die 4 Optionen. Allerdings gefällt mir meines so wie es ist und basta.


----------



## warpax (1. Juli 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Seine Antwort war nur, dass er das lediglich weiterleiten aber nichts entscheiden kann.
> 
> Ein wenig tut mir Herr Rose schon leid. Er muss sich jeden Kummer, Druck usw. aussetzen kann aber immer nur ausweichend handeln. Das stellt natürlich auch die Firmenpolitik in frage wie ich finde.



Naja, erstmal abwarten, bevor was in Frage gestellt wird. Noch ist ja nichts abgelehnt. Nur, weil er nicht derjenige ist, der entscheidet, heißt das ja nicht, daß jemand Anderes den Daumen senkt.


----------



## marcossa (1. Juli 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> So habe eben mit Herrn Rose telefoniert.  Er sagte mir das ich ein V XM 1.2 aber mit Fox Float Dämpfer habe und das somit ein Individuelles Bike sei.
> Ich habe ihm dann ganz höflich gesagt, dass es sich hierbei ja nicht um einen speziellen sondern in der Produktpalette angebotenen Dämpfer handelt und sonst nichts verändert ist. Zudem Kommt lauf AGB bei Selbstabholung der Vertrag erst bei der Abholung zu stande.
> 
> Seine Antwort war nur, dass er das lediglich weiterleiten aber nichts entscheiden kann.
> ...



die firmenpolitik in frage zu stellen halte ich - mal sachlich ausgedrückt - für äußerst anmaßend. du kennst weder die internen entscheidungsprozesse, noch die markt- und kommunikationsstrategie.

daneben noch ein zusätzlicher hinweis: der rücktritt von einem kaufvertrag ist nicht mit dem gesetzlich geregelten widerrufsrecht bei fernabsatzverträgen gleichzusetzen und zu verwechseln.

das sind 2 völlig unterschiedliche dinge mit unterschiedlichen pflichten und notwendigkeiten. im zweifel könnte man sich in dieser beziehung streiten, ob die barzahlung bei selbstabholung ein vertrag gemäß fernabsatz ist.

die regeln des FAG gelten bei einer abholung/ barzahlung im ladengeschäft - nach meiner interpretation des gesetzeslage - nicht.

vertragsanbahnung bzw./und angebot über fernkommunikationsmittel, vertragsabschluss aber persönlich. damit hast du keinen anspruch auf ein 14tägiges widerrufsrecht (gem. §§ 312b, 312d, 355 BGB).

insofern ist das verhalten von votec absolut OK. votec hat in den agb´s ganz klar geregelt, welcher vorgang als annahme anzusehen ist.

ergänzend dazu noch:

der zeitraum vor dem eigentlichen vertragsschluss ist keinesfalls "rechtsfrei". die rechten und pflichten sind weitaus umfangreicher als man meint. schon vor vertragsschluß gehen die partner nach "treu und glauben" ein vorvertragliches vertrauensverhältnis ein. wer diese pflicht verletzt, ist dem anderen zum schadenersatz verpflichtet.
insofern wäre ich mit solchen anschuldigungen sehr vorsichtig. die forderung auf schadensersatz ist somit - verständlicherweise - gerechtfertigt und nicht als überzogen anzusehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (1. Juli 2009)

marcossa schrieb:


> insofern ist das verhalten von votec absolut OK. votec hat in den agb´s ganz klar geregelt, welcher vorgang als annahme anzusehen ist.



Daß Votec im Recht ist, würde ich ebenfalls annehmen. Das ist aber glaub ich hier nur die Hälfte des Themas.

Aber auch an Deine Adresse: vielleicht sollten wir erstmal warten, wie das Ganze ausgeht, bevor wir mit Paragraphen und scharfen Worten um uns werfen


----------



## marcossa (1. Juli 2009)

der ton sollte in keinem fall scharf sein 

ich habe nur versucht die rechte und pflichten sachlich und verständlich darzustellen  , da PioneerPixel eine etwas andere sicht auf die dinge hatte.
die paragraphen eher als hinweis zum nachlesen


----------



## PioneerPixel (1. Juli 2009)

Gesetze werden eh immer leicht verschieden interpretiert. Am Telefon habe ich gegenüber Herrn Rose aber auch gesagt, dass ich nicht auf irgendwelchen Paragraphen herumreiten will sondern einfach darum bitte die Bestellung zu stornieren und den geänderten lediglich geänderten Dämpfer nicht als komplette Maßanfertigung zu sehen. 

Ich hoffe das Votec sich hier als so kulant erweist wie gut der Service sonst ist.

Zumindest kann man mit Herrn Rose völlig vernünftig am Telefon reden. Das ist - egal in welcher Branche - nicht unbedingt eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## svs (1. Juli 2009)

mop rocka schrieb:


> Hast ja jetzt auch lang genug drauf warten müssen, wie lange denn insgesamt?


Zwei Monate.

Kurzes Feedback zum V.FR: geil
Mehr gibt's vielleicht morgen....total fertig im Moment.


----------



## svs (2. Juli 2009)

Nun die etwas ausführlichere Version:

Aufbau
Das Rad wird bis auf Lenker, Laufräder und Sattel komplett zusammengebaut geliefert.
Die Montage des Bikes dauerte ca. 30 Minuten. Dank QR20 und Schnellspanner alles kein Problem gewesen.
Anleitungen sind fuer jedes Teil beigelegt.

Fahrspaß
Genial. Gabel und Dämpfer sind butterweich, die Geometrie passt (für mich) perfekt. Nur die Bremsen haben noch ihre anfängliche Schwächen. 
Das sollte sich die nächsten Tage aber geben.

Manko
- Mantel vom hinteren Rad wurde entgegen der Laufrichtung montiert
- Schwächen beim Lieferdienst (DPD)

Bilder kommen im Laufe des Tages.


----------



## svs (2. Juli 2009)

blah...blöde exif daten inkl. koordinaten.
Neue Fotos kommen nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fs-rider (2. Juli 2009)

Vermute mal das mit dem "falschrum" aufgzogenen ist absicht...?


----------



## eme999 (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo naja mein V.CR....
was soll man dazu noch sagen??
(habs jetzt noch mit schwarzen Tune hörner getuned )

mfg eme


----------



## Bloodhound5 (2. Juli 2009)

eme999 schrieb:


> Hallo naja mein V.CR....
> was soll man dazu noch sagen??
> (habs jetzt noch mit schwarzen Tune hörner getuned )
> 
> mfg eme



 Hammer, ein Traum! hätte nicht gedacht dass es einfarbig so klasse aussieht. Und die Laufräder... njam!


----------



## don-rock (2. Juli 2009)

eme999 schrieb:


> Hallo naja mein V.CR....
> was soll man dazu noch sagen??
> (habs jetzt noch mit schwarzen Tune hörner getuned )
> 
> mfg eme



uiuiui!
schaut echt spitze aus!

schade das votec auf deren homepage nur die seitenansichten abbildet.
auf deinem shot ganz rechts kommt der rahmen nochmal viel cooler rüber.


----------



## don-rock (2. Juli 2009)

Dt Swiss Service (= Whizz Wheels)

am 29.07. dämpfer eingeschickt - heute 02.07. zurück erhalten.
dämpfer komplett revidiert, gereinigt, gefettet - kulanz.


----------



## M_T_B (2. Juli 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> Dt Swiss Service (= Whizz Wheels)
> 
> am 29.07. dämpfer eingeschickt - heute 02.07. zurück erhalten.
> dämpfer komplett revidiert, gereinigt, gefettet - kulanz.



Völlig genial - die schicken Dir den Dämpfer schon zurück, bevor Du ihn eingeschickt hast. Besser geht nicht


----------



## markusunterwegs (2. Juli 2009)

eme999 schrieb:


> Hallo naja mein V.CR....
> was soll man dazu noch sagen??
> (habs jetzt noch mit schwarzen Tune hörner getuned )
> 
> mfg eme



Schönes Bike. Alles vom feinsten  Wieviel wiegt Dein Renner?
Wie fährt sich der Laufradsatz ? Mein Händler will 2 TEUR für den Satz! Eigentlich ganz fairer Preis


----------



## eme999 (2. Juli 2009)

Hmm...
das ist eine gute frage.....werd das bike morgen mal abwiegn und dann werd ich mal sehn ob ich noch was daran machen muss oder nicht....

möchte die teile mit der meisten stabilität im verhältnis zum gewicht haben...und da muss ich sagen ist syntace kaum zu schlagen.....
vielleicht einen anderen sattel....oder so kleinigkeiten....

Zu den DT-laufrädern muss ich sagen.... 1A... habe zwar 80kg und fahre sie skrupellos bergauf und ab... doch bis jetzt darf ich kein schlechtes wort über die wheels verlieren!!!

Hab mir das Bike einfach bestellt und gesagt...in rein schwarz bitte....
das problem war nur folgendes... wie würde dieserwuchtige rahmen in nur einer farbe aussehn??grrr---->muss aber sagen gar nicht mal so schlecht oder???

fahrt noch wer hier ein v.cr???
bzw kennt sich wer mit Pulsuhren aus RS800CX PTS ???

mfg eme


----------



## svs (2. Juli 2009)

fs-rider schrieb:


> Vermute mal das mit dem "falschrum" aufgzogenen ist absicht...?



Sinn? Außer dass er bremst und laut ist?


----------



## armor (3. Juli 2009)

hy eme999,

fahr zwar nur das xcr und ne reine pulsuhr isses auch nicht, aber ich kann dir den garmin edge 305 rad-pc nur empfehlen...fahr das ding nun seit 1200km und kann nur sagen: top!

greetz armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miatamichl (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo Allerseits,
ich habe heut mein Bike bekommen...ein V.SX individuell aufgebaut. Ich habe jetzt 9 Wochen darauf gewartet...wohl mit am längsten bis jetzt.
cu


----------



## mop rocka (3. Juli 2009)

miatamichl schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> ich habe heut mein Bike bekommen...ein V.SX individuell aufgebaut. Ich habe jetzt 9 Wochen darauf gewartet...wohl mit am längsten bis jetzt.
> cu



Mhhh 9 Wochen ist schon ein ganzes Stück, hab jetzt 4 Wochen hinter mir und mir wurde im Stuttgarter Shop gesagt höchstens 6 Wochen.
Glaub ihr da besteht ein unterschied bei den Lieferzeiten zw. Fully und Hardtail?
@eme999 wie lange hast du gewartet?


----------



## Maximalmax (3. Juli 2009)

Bin mittlerweile in Woche 6. Auf meine letze Mail mit der Frage nach dem Fertigstellungstermin kam seid 4 Tagen keine Antwort. Ansonsten ist bis jetzt alles super gelaufen, der Kontakt war vor einem Monat noch richtig schnell und kompetent.
Die haben sich da vileicht etwas übernommen im Moment. Zugesagt wurden mir von Herrn Rose 6-7 Wochen (bei Auftragseingang).        

cu


----------



## mop rocka (3. Juli 2009)

Maximalmax schrieb:


> Bin mittlerweile in Woche 6. Auf meine letze Mail mit der Frage nach dem Fertigstellungstermin kam seid 4 Tagen keine Antwort. Ansonsten ist bis jetzt alles super gelaufen, der Kontakt war vor einem Monat noch richtig schnell und kompetent.
> Die haben sich da vileicht etwas übernommen im Moment. Zugesagt wurden mir von Herrn Rose 6-7 Wochen (bei Auftragseingang).
> 
> cu



Hat nicht jemand geschrieben das Sie gerade Lieferprobleme bei den Foxdämpfern haben, vielleicht dauern die Fullys deshalb gerade etwas länger.
Ich hab echt keinen Lust noch 5 Wochen zu warten, da hab ich dann Prüfungen und kann nur mal zwischendurch ne Runde fahren.

Ok ok ich hör ja schon auf mit dem gejammere


----------



## DriverSFM (3. Juli 2009)

hey eme999,

ich fahre bald auch ein V.CR...aber das dauert noch...hab erst am Mittwoch bestellt. ;-)
Dein Rad sieht echt klasse aus und die Ausstattung ist 1A.

Viel Spass mit deinem V.CR


----------



## miatamichl (3. Juli 2009)

Als ich bestellt habe war von 3-5 Wochen Lieferzeit die Rede....dann hatte ich vor 2 Wochen schon mal einen Fertigstellungstermin, aber Aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten der DT Swiss Laufräder gab es wieder eine Verschiebung. Dafür habe ich das Rad, das ich wollte. Und was sind schon ein paar Wochen... Man fährt das Rad in der Regel dann ein paar Jahre...


----------



## Maximalmax (3. Juli 2009)

Fox Dämpfer kommt bei mir nicht rein, dafür aber auch der DT-Swiss ex-1750, auf den ich auf keinen fall verzichten will.
Falls jemand Infos hat bzgl. der Lieferprobleme, bitte hier reinschreiben.
Bei mir sollte es eigentlich direkt nach den Prüfungen da sein, mit den max. 7 Wochen.


----------



## svs (3. Juli 2009)




----------



## FreeFlowFusion (3. Juli 2009)

Maximalmax schrieb:


> Fox Dämpfer kommt bei mir nicht rein, dafür aber auch der DT-Swiss ex-1750, auf den ich auf keinen fall verzichten will.
> Falls jemand Infos hat bzgl. der Lieferprobleme, bitte hier reinschreiben.
> Bei mir sollte es eigentlich direkt nach den Prüfungen da sein, mit den max. 7 Wochen.



Hi , 
wie schon in diesem Thread gepostet, DT Swiss hat Lieferschwierigkeiten aufgrund der enormen Nachfrage, was bei diesem 
lächerlichen Aufpreis auch kein Wunder ist. Ich bin auf Crossmax SX umgestiegen, da ich ansonsten mein Bike nicht nächste Woche in Empfang nehmen könnte (vsx 1.2) um meine Alta Rezia Freeride Tour zu machen. Wer eine Kombi DT Swiss LR / Fox Dämpfer bestellt hat, sollte etwas Geduld mitbringen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (3. Juli 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Völlig genial - die schicken Dir den Dämpfer schon zurück, bevor Du ihn eingeschickt hast. Besser geht nicht



upps


----------



## vodoolein (3. Juli 2009)

Maximalmax schrieb:


> Fox Dämpfer kommt bei mir nicht rein, dafür aber auch der DT-Swiss ex-1750, auf den ich auf keinen fall verzichten will.
> Wochen.



hallo,
sei bitte so gut und poste nach ein paar km deinen eindruck des freilaufs!

@ miatamichl

gratulation zu deinem bike

eine probefahrt hats anscheinend nicht mehr gebraucht um dich zu überzeugen!

vllt erkennt man sich ja mal auf den trails


----------



## miatamichl (3. Juli 2009)

Zum Thema Freilaufgeräusch DT Swiss...also ich bin noch keinen Meter gefahren mit den DT EX 1750....aber das Freilaufgeräusch hört sich unrund an so wie du Voodlein das beschreibst. Aber ich denke mal das ist in Ordnung so, da ich auf meinen Stumpjumper ebenfalls die EX5.1 mit den S240 Naben fahren, was ja im Endeffekt dem EX 1750 entspricht. Die beiden hören sich identisch an. Ich hatte bislang auch noch keine Probleme am Stumpjumper.


----------



## vodoolein (3. Juli 2009)

na dann bin ich ja beruhigt....

mit welcher gabel hast dus jetzt genommen? wotan oder float? austattung?

viel spaß mit dem teil


----------



## miatamichl (4. Juli 2009)

@ Voodolein
Danke...ich kann kaum noch erwarten zu fahren..ich hoffe das Wetter lässt es heute zu....und wenn auch egal gefahren wird trotzdem  
wir werden unsere Bikes nicht verwechseln... ;-)

Mein Aufbau:
blau/weiss
Fox Float
Fox RP23
DT Swiss EX1750
XT-Ausstattung
Avid Elexir CR
Kindshock i900
Fat Albert
Holzfeller Lenker
NT1 Sattel

so hat alles gepasst...bis auf den Hinterreifen...hier haben sie mir aus Versehen einen 2.25 geschickt...sieht jetzt etwas komisch aus, der schmale Reifen hinten. Den werde ich aber heute gleich, sobald die Geschäfte aufmachen, austauschen. Den 2.25er werde ich dann auf meinen Stumpjumper fahren....da wird eh nächste Saison ein neuer Satz fällig......ausser ich fahre ab heute nur noch VOTEC


----------



## vodoolein (4. Juli 2009)

warum jetzt doch ne float?
was hat dch dazu bewegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miatamichl (5. Juli 2009)

Im Endeffekt haben die drei Dinge mich für die Fox Gabel entscheiden lassen:

1-Zusammenspiel Gabel+Dämpfer (beides Fox)
2-geringere Gewicht (komme jetzt fahrbereit mit Pedale auf 14,4 kg - was ich denke ein guter Wert ist)
3-die farbliche Abstimmung...ich konnte mich einfach nicht anfreunden bei einem blau/weiss eine schwarze Gabel zu haben.

Ich habe ein paar Bilder hinterlegt...ich glaube diese Zusammenstellung des V.SX hatte hier noch keiner gepostet.

Erster Fahreindruck: bin zufrieden, gerade uphill hatte ich nicht das Gefühl eine Absenkung zu brauchen...der Vorderreifen klebt immer sauber am Berg...besser als ich es von meinem Stumpjumper gewohnt bin. Ansonsten fehlt der Gabel noch das Feintuning...das wird sich wohl noch etwas hinziehen bis ich die passende Abstimmung gefunden habe.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (5. Juli 2009)

@miatamichl - schönes Bike - das V.SX reizt mich insbesondere wegen des geringeren Gewichts doch auch sehr - ich sollte es endlich mal Probe fahren hier in Berlin.

Ich komme zwar mit V.FR gut zurecht, aber mittlerweile denke ich, daß das V.SX völlig ausreichend gewesen wäre.

Darf man den Paketpreis von Dir erfahren?

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## vodoolein (5. Juli 2009)

kann das sein das du auf deinem v.sx klickpedale (crankbrothers eggbeater) fährst?


----------



## miatamichl (5. Juli 2009)

ich habe so etwas über 2.600.- ausgegeben.

@voodolein: richtig...es sind die Eggbeater SL montiert - nur im Bikepark kommen Flatpedals dran.


----------



## don-rock (5. Juli 2009)

miatamichl schrieb:


> Zum Thema Freilaufgeräusch DT Swiss...also ich bin noch keinen Meter gefahren mit den DT EX 1750....aber das Freilaufgeräusch hört sich unrund an so wie du Voodlein das beschreibst. Aber ich denke mal das ist in Ordnung so, da ich auf meinen Stumpjumper ebenfalls die EX5.1 mit den S240 Naben fahren, was ja im Endeffekt dem EX 1750 entspricht. Die beiden hören sich identisch an. Ich hatte bislang auch noch keine Probleme am Stumpjumper.



hatte das "eierende" geräusch anfangs auch bei meinen DT X1800.
hat sich aber dann im laufe der zeit gelegt.
manchmal meine ich das es wieder da ist.
ist aber je nach dem wie ich die ohren in den wind halte

mein bike mechaniker sagt, dass wäre nicht so schlimm.
die meisten LR würden das machen.

übrigens, bei meinen mavix-deetraks besteht das geräusch permanent.


----------



## fs-rider (6. Juli 2009)

XnS schrieb:


> Sinn? Außer dass er bremst und laut ist?



Naja meiner erfahrung nach unterscheidet sich halt je nach aufzugsrichtung der Grip den der Reifen hat.
natürlich auch abnutzung und rollwiderstand...

Ich hab z.B früher meinen Maxxis blingblingdual falschrum draufgezogen weil ich damit beser klargekommen bin..


----------



## Cruseman (6. Juli 2009)

hat das v.sx eine iscg aufnahme?


----------



## armor (6. Juli 2009)

Heho...
heute ist das xc custom für meine freundin angekommen...6,5 wochen LZ!
sieht schick aus das teil...bin mal gespannt, was sie sagt wenn sie heimkommt. 
leider ist das wetter nich so dolle...aber egal, eine runde muss sie mit, selbst wenn es hagelt...


----------



## M_T_B (6. Juli 2009)

Also ich bin am Wochenende sehr deutlich überzeugt worden, dass mein XM  keinerlei XC oder CR-Eigenschaften hat - was ja auch zu erwarten war 

Der Fat Albert ist dann allerdings doch zäher als erwartet - ich habe ja noch die eiernden Nobbys im Schrank  - und der Fox-Dämpfer arbeitet im Pedal-Modus immer, leicht nervig, mit. Da würde ich mir dann doch eine Lockoutfunktion wünschen. Also nix für die Straße....

So habe ich es ja auch gewollt . Wartet ihr alle 8 Std.  (bei Nässe) den Dämpfer bzw die Luftkammer gemäß Wartungs-Intervall? Müßte ich bei der aktuellen Regensituation in München mindestens 1x in der Woche machen.

Finde ich nicht so toll


----------



## xms (6. Juli 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> der Fox-Dämpfer arbeitet im Pedal-Modus immer, leicht nervig, mit. Da würde ich mir dann doch eine Lockoutfunktion wünschen. Also nix für die Straße....
> 
> So habe ich es ja auch gewollt . Wartet ihr alle 8 Std.  (bei Nässe) den Dämpfer bzw die Luftkammer gemäß Wartungs-Intervall? Müßte ich bei der aktuellen Regensituation in München mindestens 1x in der Woche machen.



Wieviel Druck hast du denn im Dämpfer?
Wenn ich am Dämpfer Plattform Stufe 2 reinhau, dann wippt da bei mir eigentlich nichts mehr.

Ja, das mit den 8 Stunden ist schon heftig. Ich putze eben die Standrohre der Gabel ab, und hau ein bisschen Öl drauf. Beim Dämpfer dann natürlich genauso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_T_B (6. Juli 2009)

xms schrieb:


> Wieviel Druck hast du denn im Dämpfer?
> Wenn ich am Dämpfer Plattform Stufe 2 reinhau, dann wippt da bei mir eigentlich nichts mehr.
> 
> Ja, das mit den 8 Stunden ist schon heftig. Ich putze eben die Standrohre der Gabel ab, und hau ein bisschen Öl drauf. Beim Dämpfer dann natürlich genauso.



Habe 13 bar bei 83 kg. Nachgiebigkeit passt mit 12,7mm zu den 50,8 Federweg. Die Unterschiede der ProPedal-Stellungen sind völlig marginal.


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (7. Juli 2009)

Hi Folks, 
das nenne ich Kundenservice. genannter Liefertermin bei Bestellung: 07.07.
und wann war das Bike da ? Heute. 
Ich habe schon einmal ein paar Bilder eingestellt, sind allerdings wg. Dunkelheit in der Garage aufgenommen. 
Das Bike ist ein V.Sx 1.2 , allerdings mit Nobby Nics und den Crossmax SX (hatte zuerst DT Swiss bestellt, dann hätte der Liefertermin aber nicht hingehauen), dazu noch Brave Machine Flatpedals in weiss und ein Satz weisse Griffe. Die Crossmax SX mit grauen Flanken und weissen Naben sehen in Natura echt hammer aus und nachdem so viele die DT Swiss bestellt haben vielleicht sogar etwas exclusiver
Bin total happy, morgen gehts auf die erste Probefahrt, wenn das Wetter mitmacht. 
Gewicht liegt bei 14,3 kg incl. Pedals. 
An dieser Stelle ein dickes Danke schön an Aaron vom Factory Shop in Stuttgart, der sich immer darum gekümmert, als ob es um sein eigenes Bike ginge. Ich war und bin wirklich top zufrieden. 
Und nächste Woche geht´s auf die Alta Rezia Freeride Tour, der erste Härtetest. 
Weitere Pics folgen.


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. Juli 2009)

FreeFlowFusion schrieb:


> Hi Folks,
> das nenne ich Kundenservice. genannter Liefertermin bei Bestellung: 07.07.
> und wann war das Bike da ? Heute.
> Ich habe schon einmal ein paar Bilder eingestellt, sind allerdings wg. Dunkelheit in der Garage aufgenommen.
> ...



Geiles Bike, viel Spaß damit

Gruss Marco


----------



## flowbike (8. Juli 2009)

FreeFlowFusion schrieb:


> Hi Folks,
> das nenne ich Kundenservice. genannter Liefertermin bei Bestellung: 07.07.
> und wann war das Bike da ? Heute. ..


na dann können wir das Ding ja morgen gleich mal richtig einsauen, wie es sich für ein Enduro gehört


----------



## Cic74 (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
bin jetzt gut  2 Wochen unterwegs mit meinem neuen V.SX und muß sagen tolles Bike. Das mit der Lyrik 2 Step war eine gute Wahl Bergauf ist in manchen Situationen eine absenkbare Gabel recht hilfreich. Ob die Lyrik irgend wann mal ausfällt wird sich im laufe der Zeit noch zeigen.
Die Abstimmung der Dämpfer muß noch verfeinert werden, aber sonst hat man das Bike im Downhillbereich recht gut unter kontrolle. 
Die Bremsen Formula the One sind Top man kann sie recht gut dosieren. Die Scheiben machen nur hin und wieder schleif bzw rasselgeräusche, das liegt aber denke ich daran das auch dort eine bessere Einstellung zur reduzierung der Geräusche führt.


Fotos folgen sehr bald.

grüsse aus dem Sauerland


----------



## ikky (8. Juli 2009)

@FreeFlowFusion:

schön, sehr schön dein Bike !!!


----------



## fs-rider (8. Juli 2009)

@freeflowfusion

Hey, dein altes Bike steht 3 Stockwerke tiefer bei nem Kumpel rum  
Was is n das für ne Gabel,  Is das ne Soloair?


Aber schick isses so auch muss ich sagen..
vor allem die weissen Griffe haben Style! Vllt rüste ich mir die auch noch nach


----------



## tetze (8. Juli 2009)

und ich krieg woche um woche "ihr rad wird in dieser woche fertiggestellt" zu hören 
bin jetzt in woche 9 

@FreeFlowFusion: dein bike ist echt sahne !


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (8. Juli 2009)

tetze schrieb:


> und ich krieg woche um woche "ihr rad wird in dieser woche fertiggestellt" zu hören
> bin jetzt in woche 9
> 
> @FreeFlowFusion: dein bike ist echt sahne !




Bei mir hätte es auch mind. drei Wochen länger gedauert, wenn ich nicht auf den Crossmax SX LR-Satz umgestiegen wäre. Good Luck, dass dein Bike bald kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeFlowFusion (8. Juli 2009)

fs-rider schrieb:


> @freeflowfusion
> 
> Hey, dein altes Bike steht 3 Stockwerke tiefer bei nem Kumpel rum
> Was is n das für ne Gabel,  Is das ne Soloair?
> ...



so klein ist die Welt, denke, dass wird dann mein Fusion sein 

Bei den Griffen bin ich übrigens "fremdgegangen", sind von Specialized die XC Griffe, da ich lieber dünne Griffe mag und das Gripgefühl klasse ist. 

Evtl. kommt noch ein weisser Sattel drauf, schwanke aber noch, ob dass nicht zu porn aussieht


----------



## fs-rider (8. Juli 2009)

FreeFlowFusion schrieb:


> so klein ist die Welt, denke, dass wird dann mein Fusion sein
> 
> Bei den Griffen bin ich übrigens "fremdgegangen", sind von Specialized die XC Griffe, da ich lieber dünne Griffe mag und das Gripgefühl klasse ist.
> 
> Evtl. kommt noch ein weisser Sattel drauf, schwanke aber noch, ob dass nicht zu porn aussieht



Jupp so ists, habs bisher nur angucken können.. aber wenn meine Hand zusammengewachsen ist können wir 3 ja mal ne runde fahren gehn.  
Weisser Sattel wär geil, aber der wird bestimmt schnell siffig(?)..was wieder nicht so schön wär --> ich glaub ich würd den schwarzen lassen.


----------



## tetze (8. Juli 2009)

hab gradn anruf bekommen, ich kann mein rad in berlin abholen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




kann aber leider erst freitag :|
morgen prüfung, da mal ich doch nur fahrräder hin


----------



## PioneerPixel (9. Juli 2009)

Nachdem meine Bitte um Stornierung bei Votec geprüft wurde habe ich heute das OK erhalten, dass meine Bestellug problemlos storniert wurde. 

Mal abgesehen davon das es bei mir zur Stornierung gekommen ist hat es echt Spaß gemacht hier mit einigen aufs Bike zu warten und über diverses zu diskutieren.


----------



## PetiWie (9. Juli 2009)

Moin allerseits,

kann mir denn jemand ´nen Erfahrungswert geben, wie lange es dauert, bis Votec ´ne Mail schickt oder ´ne andersartige Info mit dem voraussichtlichen Liefertermin? Bestellt hab ich am 28.06., die Bestätigung selbst kam umgehend.

Dankeschön


----------



## Cic74 (9. Juli 2009)

Also ich muß sagen das geht recht flott....ich hatte nach 4 Wochen das erste mal angefragt wann der Fertigstellungstermin wäre.
Am gleichen Tag haben ich die erste Mail bekommen wo drin stand wegen dem Feiertag hätte er keine Möglichkeit auf die Daten zuzugreifen....
Nach dem Feiertag hatten die sich sofort gemeldet und mir eine max Wartezeit von 6 Wochen zugesagt, dies hatte ich im Kaufvertrag aber auch rein schreiben lassen....
das Bike war nach 5,5 Wochen Fertig....Bekommen habe ich es aber erst nach 6,5 Wochen wegen einem internen Fehler bei denen...

Hast Du schon mal bei Votec angerufen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PetiWie (9. Juli 2009)

Danke herzlich für die Antwort! Angerufen hab ich noch nicht, werd das mal tun. Die 6,5 Wochen waren vom Bestellzeitpunkt aus gerechnet, oder?


----------



## Cic74 (9. Juli 2009)

Ja ich hatte am 09.05.09 bestellt war dafür sogar vor Ort...und nach 6,5 Wochen hatte ich das Bike in meinen Handen...Die haben es mir sogar morgens kostenlos in die Firma gebracht....


----------



## Boeser_Geist (9. Juli 2009)

mop rocka schrieb:


> Mhhh 9 Wochen ist schon ein ganzes Stück, hab jetzt 4 Wochen hinter mir und mir wurde im Stuttgarter Shop gesagt höchstens 6 Wochen.
> @eme999 wie lange hast du gewartet?


 
Dann haben wir wohl recht zeitgleich in Stuttgart bestellt. Bei mir sind das jetzt auch gut 4 Wochen und gestern und heute hab ich diese Mail bekommen:

"Hallo Norbert,

das Um-switchen auf schwarz/weiß hat geklappt, gerade noch so. Dein Rahmen steht schon zum Pulvern an, ist nächste Woche dran. 

Viele Grüße

Aaron"

...jetzt wüsste ich natürlich allzugerne wie lange es vom Pulvern bis zum "steht im Shop" dauert


----------



## Popeye34 (12. Juli 2009)

Boeser_Geist schrieb:


> Dann haben wir wohl recht zeitgleich in Stuttgart bestellt. Bei mir sind das jetzt auch gut 4 Wochen und gestern und heute hab ich diese Mail bekommen:
> 
> "Hallo Norbert,
> 
> ...




Welches hast du bestellt??


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich gehe morgen in die siebte Woche. Hoffentlich kommt mein XC bald 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## raven2005 (12. Juli 2009)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Hatt vielleicht jemand eine Idee,wo man die Votec-Racingteam Trikots, beziehen kann?
> 
> Was sonst von Votec an Klamotten angeboten wird,ist ja eher mau.



Hallo nightprowler,

die Votec Racing Team Bekleidung gibt es nur Ã¼ber unser Votec Racing Team unter www.team-votec.de oder eine Email an [email protected]

Kurzarmtrikot, Coolmax, durchgehender ReiÃverschluss â¬ 49.-
Kurze TrÃ¤gerhose, Lycra, hochwertiger Einsatz â¬ 49.-
Langarmtrikot, leicht wattiert, durchgehender ReiÃverschluss â¬ 59.-
Winterjacke, Windtex, dick, durchgehender ReiÃverschluss â¬ 99.-
Versand â¬ 6.-

Danke fÃ¼r Dein Interesse und viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Ralph Berner


----------



## tetze (12. Juli 2009)

habe mein grünes v.sx am freitag in woche 9 bekommen...es ist absolut sahne !
bilder folgen.


----------



## Cic74 (12. Juli 2009)

tetze schrieb:


> habe mein grünes v.sx am freitag in woche 9 bekommen...es ist absolut sahne !
> bilder folgen.



Welche Gabel hast du drin ?


----------



## tetze (12. Juli 2009)

lyrik 2step air


----------



## Boeser_Geist (12. Juli 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> Welches hast du bestellt??


 
VCS als 1.2 allerdings mit XT Laufrädern und dem RP23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Niceguy (12. Juli 2009)

Cic74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin jetzt gut 2 Wochen unterwegs mit meinem neuen V.SX und muß sagen tolles Bike. Das mit der Lyrik 2 Step war eine gute Wahl Bergauf ist in manchen Situationen eine absenkbare Gabel recht hilfreich. Ob die Lyrik irgend wann mal ausfällt wird sich im laufe der Zeit noch zeigen.
> Die Abstimmung der Dämpfer muß noch verfeinert werden, aber sonst hat man das Bike im Downhillbereich recht gut unter kontrolle.
> Die Bremsen Formula the One sind Top man kann sie recht gut dosieren. Die Scheiben machen nur hin und wieder schleif bzw rasselgeräusche, das liegt aber denke ich daran das auch dort eine bessere Einstellung zur reduzierung der Geräusche führt.
> ...


 

Tach auch,

wie kommst du mit den Einstellungen der Lyric zurecht?
Habe mich nach langem überlegen auch für die Lyric entschieden.
Habe gelesen dass es nicht enfach ist, die Einstellungen vorzunehmen.
(So auch der letzte BIKE-Test in 05/08 in dem dies Bemängelt wurde)

Hoffe das stellt kein Hindernis dar.. ;-)


----------



## tetze (12. Juli 2009)

Mr. Niceguy schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> wie kommst du mit den Einstellungen der Lyric zurecht?
> Habe mich nach langem überlegen auch für die Lyric entschieden.
> ...




nmjoa gerade wegen den vielen einstellungen muss man gut fummeln bis man zufrieden ist, aber sie funktioniert dafür wirklich gut (soweit ich das beurteilen kann).


----------



## Cic74 (12. Juli 2009)

Mr. Niceguy schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> wie kommst du mit den Einstellungen der Lyric zurecht?
> Habe mich nach langem überlegen auch für die Lyric entschieden.
> ...



Hi....
also die Einstellung war anfangs nicht so wichtig weil ich eh NEWBIE im MTB bin...
ich meine jetzt damit das ich nicht viel mit der Druck und Zugstufe rumgemacht habe...
ich merk auch nicht wirklich einen großen Unterschied wenn ich da was einstelle...


----------



## don-rock (12. Juli 2009)

raven2005 schrieb:


> Hallo nightprowler,
> 
> die Votec Racing Team Bekleidung gibt es nur über unser Votec Racing Team unter www.team-votec.de oder eine Email an [email protected]
> 
> ...



hallo ralph,

bei interesse - check doch mal ob die votec textilien die gerade auf ebay angeboten werden evtl. fakes sind.

meine meinung: finde es nicht gut für die marke, wenn sowas auf ebay verbimmelt wird....

grüße


----------



## Popeye34 (12. Juli 2009)

Boeser_Geist schrieb:


> VCS als 1.2 allerdings mit XT Laufrädern und dem RP23




Sehr schön, ich bin auch am überlegen, aber dann als "Konfiguration"...
Was denkst du wie es mit dem Gewicht hinhaut??


----------



## raven2005 (12. Juli 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> hallo ralph,
> 
> bei interesse - check doch mal ob die votec textilien die gerade auf ebay angeboten werden evtl. fakes sind.
> 
> ...



Hallo don-rock,

das ist alles Ware aus den vergangenen Votec Zeiten. Das sieht man an dem Logo (Gabel, Dreizack)...
Trotzdem danke für deine Info!

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Boeser_Geist (12. Juli 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> Was denkst du wie es mit dem Gewicht hinhaut??


 
Hmm... Keine Ahnung, werde das Teil - wenn es dann hoffentlich bald da ist - mal auf ne Waage stellen. Durch die 50er Rahmenhöhe aber sicher schwerer wie angegeben. Geschätzte 11,5-11,8.


----------



## Popeye34 (12. Juli 2009)

Boeser_Geist schrieb:


> Hmm... Keine Ahnung, werde das Teil - wenn es dann hoffentlich bald da ist - mal auf ne Waage stellen. Durch die 50er Rahmenhöhe aber sicher schwerer wie angegeben. Geschätzte 11,5-11,8.



Genau die Rahmenhöhe bräuchte ich dann auch....
Wie groß bist du, 1.86/87

Wäre nett wenn du es dann einmal auf die Waage stellst....

Möge es schnell bei dir sein!


----------



## Boeser_Geist (12. Juli 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> Genau die Rahmenhöhe bräuchte ich dann auch....
> Wie groß bist du, 1.86/87
> 
> Wäre nett wenn du es dann einmal auf die Waage stellst....
> ...


 
1,86 - Treffer, versenkt 

Der größere Rahmen wird sich negativ auf das Gewicht auswirken. Der RP23 wiegt im Gegensatz zu dem MX gerade mal 13g mehr, dafür die XT LR im Vergleich zu den X1800 130g weniger. An rotierender Masse macht sich das schneller bemerkbar als an anderen Komponenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hope4 (13. Juli 2009)

Nachdem uns im lezten Jahr die Bikes gezielt aus unserem Keller geklaut wurden, wir lange genug getrauert haben und die Versicherung alles zum Neupreis ausgezahlt hat, haben wir vor zwei Wochen nach einem überzeugenden Besuch in Wenden unsere neuen V.XM bestellt. Es vergeht jetzt kaum ein Tag, andem wir nicht sehnsüchtig an die neuen Räder denken und täglich hier im Forum stöbern. So vergeht wenigstens die Wartezeit, da wir hier mit vielen Gleichgesinnten "leiden" und von freudigen Neubesitzern Fotos und Berichte bekommen 

Eins steht nach dem Besuch in Wenden fest: Einmal Votec, immer Votec!!! Nachdem ich nun auf mein M6 verzichten muss, freu ich mich auf das neue V.XM und dass es bei Votec weitergeht.

Liebe Grüße
Hope4


----------



## richis (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Hope4 

hier ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Sahnestück welches mich gestern nach 7 wochen erreicht hat. Erster Fahreindruck  alles perfekt. Gabel und Dämpfer arbeiten wunderbar, nach der ersten Tour heute fällt mir nichts auf was mich stört. 


Viele Grüße


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Juli 2009)

Du hast die Fotos vergessen


----------



## hope4 (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Richis,

ich sabber gerade auf die Tastatur 
Ich habe  meins auch ganz in weiß bestellt und auf den ersten Blick eine ähnliche Konfiguration. Ich sehe Du hast Ahnung und Geschmack 

Dann werde ich wohl mindestens noch 5 Wochen warten müssen!!! 

@ TigersClaw: links beim Profil kann man auf Fotos klicken und da sieht man die Sahneschnitte.


----------



## Firstlight (14. Juli 2009)

NIZE


sieht in komplett white auch ziemlich geilo aus............ich frag mich ob auch nur Teillackierungen möglich sind....also z.B. nur " einen Teil vom Hinterbau" etc....weil Standart sind die auch nur Teillackiert.....

*frins*

Aber geilo ist es


----------



## DriverSFM (17. Juli 2009)

Drei Wochen sind schon seit der Bestellung rum....also fast Halbzeit.
Dann kann ich mein Cr in Wenden abholen   und ich kanns kaum noch erwarten. Ich werde nächste Woche mal anrufen und mich nach dem Fertigstellungstermin erkundigen. Vielleicht klappts ja schon etwas früher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hope4 (18. Juli 2009)

Wir haben nun fast drei Wochen Wartezeit rum und ich wollte auch in Woche 4 mal neugierig sein und fragen wie der Stand der Dinge ist. 

Kann es nämlich noch kaum noch aushalten 

Uns wude gesagt, dass wir zwischen 6-8 Wochen warten müssen. Ab der 8. Woche haben wir Urlaub und da müssen die Räder einfach sein!!! 
Natürlich würden wir uns auch nicht beschweren, wenn es 1-2 Wochen früher würde.


----------



## Boeser_Geist (18. Juli 2009)

Nun da möchte ich euch wirklich nicht euren Optimismus streitig machen, aber wenn doch 6-8 Wochen angesetzt sind, macht es reichlich wenig Sinn nach 4 Wochen einen Liefertermin zu erfragen. Wenn ihr euch die tatsächlichen Lieferzeiten anschaut, gibt ja doch genügend Beiträge dazu in diesem Fred, werdet ihr feststellen, dass man um die angegebene Wartezeit nicht drum rum kommt.


----------



## Cic74 (18. Juli 2009)

Da gebe ich meinen Vorredner Recht....
ich habe mein SX auch nur nach 6,5 Wochen bekommen weil ich in dem Kaufvertrag ausdrücklich 
darauf hingewiesen habe das ich sonst vom Kauf zurücktrette.
Ich denke mal 7-8 Wochen sind realistisch!!!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Juli 2009)

Bei mir sind es ab Montag 8 Wochen - für ein Hardtail, wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (18. Juli 2009)

8 Wochen?? Ist schon ein bisschen viel für ein Hardtail. Aber vielleicht kann ja Herr Rose Auskunft über den momentanen Status der Bestellung geben? Hast du dich nach der Bestellung schon mit Votec in Verbindung gesetzt (wg. Liefertermin)?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Juli 2009)

Herr Rose sagte mir vor knapp einem Monat:

"Hallo Herr xyz,

zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist noch kein konkreter Termin absehbar, wir rechnen mit der Fertigstellung frühestens ab der 28. Kalenderwoche (ab 6.7.)."

Da hätte man gleich bei Canyon bleiben können


----------



## hope4 (18. Juli 2009)

Herr Rose hat uns eine Lieferzeit von 6-8 Wochen in Aussicht gestellt. Da es zur Zeit bei einigen Teilen auch Lieferschwierigkeiten gibt, möchte ich lediglich nach dem Stand der Dinge fragen. Wenn jetzt schon abzusehen wäre, dass es wegen einem Teil zu Verlängerungen kommt, kann ich ja vielleicht entsprechend reagieren.

Und ich schätze Herrn Rose nach wie vor so ein, dass er für jeden Verständnis hat, der es kaum noch erwarten kann ;o)

Vielleicht schreibe ich auch eine e-mail, dann kann er entscheiden, wann und wie er antwortet, je nach Zeit.


----------



## knaegges74 (20. Juli 2009)

hope4 schrieb:


> Wir haben nun fast drei Wochen Wartezeit rum und ich wollte auch in Woche 4 mal neugierig sein und fragen wie der Stand der Dinge ist.
> 
> Hallo Hope4,
> 
> ...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (21. Juli 2009)

Ist ja richtig ruhig hier im Fred - sind alle in den Ferien oder Trails?

Um mal beim Thema zu bleiben, hab irgendwen vom Votec Team am Samstag in Bad Goisern (Salzkammergut Trophy) gesehen - ich glaub, er ist die 200-er Runde gefahren und nebenbei, das Wetter war übelst an diesem Tag - ich hab mich gleich 2x auf die Liege bei der Massage gelegt 

Grüße,
sunday

ED: Weiter oben ist ja ein Bild, es war der Mann in der Mitte, der in Bad Goisern gefahren ist.


----------



## venom_vc (21. Juli 2009)

Ich drücke mal allen die auf ihr bike warten die däumchen, dass es bald kommt.

Ich hab mir indes günstig einen T5 rahmen organisiert und werd den diese woche noch montieren. Klar ist der von der ergonomie weit vom heutigen standard entfernt, allerdings ist er immerhin ein klassiker.

wenns soweit ist werd ich mal ein paar bilder reinsetzen.

viele grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (21. Juli 2009)

@ knaegges74

Warum kein Canyon ? Ist ja immerhin gleich bei dir um die Ecke.

Das Votec V.XM ist natürlich tiptop.


----------



## hope4 (21. Juli 2009)

Weil Votec wirklich erste Sahne ist und Canyon zum Teil noch längere Lieferzeiten als 6-8 Wochen hat.


----------



## ssirius (21. Juli 2009)

Ich war selbst im Votec-Shop in Stuttgart und hab das V.XM probegefahren. Mir hat es auch sehr gut gefallen.

Die Situation bei Canyon hat sich anscheinend mittlerweile etwas entspannt. Bei Votec brennt dagegen gerade die Hütte. Die Wartezeiten werden länger.

Mich hätte nur mal die Meinung eines Koblenzers interessiert. Immerhin gibts Leute, die hunderte Km nur wegen einer Probefahrt dahin fahren.


----------



## revvot (21. Juli 2009)

Als sehr zufriedener Votec M6-light Ex Fahrer überlege ich zeit Zeit den Kauf eines VCS`s. Kann mir jemand über Erfahrungen von diesem Modell berichten ? 
In Willingen hatte ich mir ein Hardtail zugelegt merke aber insbesondere im Gelände das mir der Komfort eines Fully fehlt.


----------



## raven2005 (21. Juli 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Ist ja richtig ruhig hier im Fred - sind alle in den Ferien oder Trails?
> 
> Um mal beim Thema zu bleiben, hab irgendwen vom Votec Team am Samstag in Bad Goisern (Salzkammergut Trophy) gesehen - ich glaub, er ist die 200-er Runde gefahren und nebenbei, das Wetter war übelst an diesem Tag - ich hab mich gleich 2x auf die Liege bei der Massage gelegt
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das war schon der Ralph aber von uns Votec Fahrer war keiner auf der Ultra Strecke unterwegs. Unser Langstreckenfahrer Michael24 ist in Külsheim die 12h Kurzstrecke gefahren ;-)) und hat nach 10 Std. (Rennabbruch) gewonnen.
In Bad Goisern wurde nach 70 Kilometer das Rennen ebenfalls abgebrochen (Schneefall)! Die Ergebnisse wurden nach der ersten Zwischenzeit genommen. Ich wurde 10ter Gesamt und erster beiden Masters (Ü40)!

Gruß Ralph


----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. Juli 2009)

Ich hab heute nochmal die Ergebnislisten gecheckt - richtig Ralph war auf der 114-er unterwegs. Für mich war es der erste Marathon dieses Jahr, der 2. seit 19 Jahren und trotz des krassen Wetters hat es mir Spass gemacht. Selbst bin ich auch bis zum Knappenhaus gefahren und von den noch 860 gestarteten 417-er geworden.

Ich bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei und werde wohl die MME Tour komplett fahren. Dieses Jahr war ich mit dem Jekyll dort unterwegs, aber vielleicht versuche ich es Next Year mit dem Votec Tox, was noch hier steht.

BTW. die Team Klamotten gefallen mir sehr - sind die erschwinglich?

Grüße,
Sunday


----------



## raven2005 (22. Juli 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> die Team Klamotten gefallen mir sehr - sind die erschwinglich?
> 
> Grüße,
> Sunday



Hallo Sunday,

wegen den Klamotten kannst du ja mal eine Seite vorher schauen.
Dort findest du alle Infos! 
Wenn du noch fragen dazu hast kannst du dich gerne melden!

Gruß Ralph


----------



## knaegges74 (22. Juli 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> @ knaegges74
> 
> Warum kein Canyon ? Ist ja immerhin gleich bei dir um die Ecke.


 @ssirius
Na ja, ich habe mir den Laden und die Bikes dort angesehen...
1. Ich muß einfach sagen, dass mir die Votecs optisch um einiges besser gefallen 
2. Canyon war ja in den letzten Monaten stark in der Kritik durch Kunden, die mit der Lieferung etc. unzufrieden waren 
3. ich habe mir dann natürlich Votec in Wenden angeschaut und muß sagen, super Beratung, super Probefahrt, super Gefühl 
4. die Möglichkeit, mein VXM selbst zu konfigurieren ist natürlich auch lässig 

Insgesamt muß ich einfach sagen: Votec macht einfach mehr her, ist glaube ich echt ne geile Marke - aber das ist natürlich mein Bauchgefühl.

Gruß
knaegges74


----------



## hope4 (22. Juli 2009)

@knaegges:
 kann ich einfach nur zustimmen. Habe mir auch beide Shops/Firmen vor Ort angeschaut. Mit Votec bin ich eh schon vorbelastet und da hat es einfach mehr gefunkt  als bei Canyon 

Wobei Canyon mit Sicherheit auch gute Räder herstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (22. Juli 2009)

@ knaegges74

Alles klar. 

Wäre mir meines nicht über den Weg gelaufen, hätte ich mir wohl auch das Votec V.XM bestellt.


----------



## Boeser_Geist (23. Juli 2009)

revvot schrieb:


> Als sehr zufriedener Votec M6-light Ex Fahrer überlege ich zeit Zeit den Kauf eines VCS`s. Kann mir jemand über Erfahrungen von diesem Modell berichten ?
> In Willingen hatte ich mir ein Hardtail zugelegt merke aber insbesondere im Gelände das mir der Komfort eines Fully fehlt.


 

Liefertermin für mein VCS ist kw32 und entspricht somit ca. 9 Wochen Lieferzeit. Danach gerne mehr. Bei der Probefahrt konnte das Bike absolut überzeugen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Juli 2009)

So es gibt Neuigkeiten,

nächste Woche - also in der 31. Kalenderwoche und 9 Wochen nach Bestellung wird mein XC montiert... es bleibt spannend 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## xms (23. Juli 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> So es gibt Neuigkeiten,
> 
> nächste Woche - also in der 31. Kalenderwoche und 9 Wochen nach Bestellung wird mein XC montiert... es bleibt spannend
> 
> ...



Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude!
Also tut dir Votec ja sogar noch was Gutes


----------



## tetze (23. Juli 2009)

hier mal bildchen vom v.sx in grün...sorry, dass es so groß ist :'(

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/1861/5a5fhj5f_jpg.htm



P.S.: die pedale kommen noch weg


----------



## b00m (23. Juli 2009)

tetze schrieb:


> hier mal bildchen vom v.sx in grün...sorry, dass es so groß ist :'(
> 
> http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/1861/5a5fhj5f_jpg.htm
> 
> ...



hammer, ist für mich das schönste SX das ich bis jetzt gesehen habe!! ich stehe nämlich auch auf grün und suche seit wochen nach nem pic vom neuen votec grün, das sieht echt richtig saftig/frisch aus.

geiles bike, denke mein dirt wird auch grün dann, sollte ja das selbe sein oder was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (25. Juli 2009)

Weiß jemand, welches Innenlager der VSX Rahmen benötigt?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...nlager-Truvativ-Howitzer-Team-2009::4269.html
Würd gerne meine Husselfelt Kurbel wieder verbauen (2 fach mit Bashguard). Welches Howitzer Innenlager muss ich bestellen?
Und hat das VSX ein austauschbares Schaltauge? Kann das an dem Bild auf der Hp von Votec nicht so wirklich erkennen.
Schonmal vielen Dank....


----------



## revvot (25. Juli 2009)

Boeser_Geist schrieb:


> Liefertermin für mein VCS ist kw32 und entspricht somit ca. 9 Wochen Lieferzeit. Danach gerne mehr. Bei der Probefahrt konnte das Bike absolut überzeugen.


 
In welcher Konfiguration hast Du dein Rad bestellt ? Wie verhielt sich das Rad bei der Probefahrt bezgl. "Wippen"  ? Habe mein M6 insbesondere wegen den starken "Wippeffekt" verkauft


----------



## warpax (26. Juli 2009)

Erroll schrieb:


> Und hat das VSX ein austauschbares Schaltauge? Kann das an dem Bild auf der Hp von Votec nicht so wirklich erkennen.



Hallo,

zumindest beim 08er sind die Ausfallenden austauschbar. Es würde mich aber auch wundern, wenn es heute noch Bikes für den härteren Einsatz gibt, die das nicht bieten.

Auch die Achsinserts sind übrigens austauschbar, für den Fall, daß sich irgendwann mal ein anderes Hinterrad mit anderer Achse aufdrängt. Nette Idee, finde ich.

Was die Tretlagerbreite angeht, kann ich Dir aber leider nichts sagen.

Gruß,
warpax


----------



## Erroll (26. Juli 2009)

@ Warpax: Danke für die Info. War heute auf der Bike Expo auf einem VSX gesessen. Alle meine Fragen habe ich auch beantwortet bekommen. Zudem weiß ich jetzt endlich, welche Farbe ich nehme. Das Rot ist der Knaller in natura. Mal sehen, wann es los geht. 
Steh jetzt grad weng auf dem Schlauch. Wie meinst du das, die Achsinserts sind austauschbar? Heißt das, wenn man die Insertes wechselt, wäre sogar ne Maxle Achse hinten möglich? Das wäre ja ein Traum!


----------



## Bloodhound5 (26. Juli 2009)

Erroll schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das, die Achsinserts sind austauschbar? Heißt das, wenn man die Insertes wechselt, wäre sogar ne Maxle Achse hinten möglich? Das wäre ja ein Traum!



beim 2008er war das so, beim 2009er nicht. 2010 vielleicht. zumindest möglich.


----------



## Erroll (26. Juli 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> beim 2008er war das so, beim 2009er nicht. 2010 vielleicht. zumindest möglich.



Auch kein Weltuntergang. Wäre aber schön gewesen. Egal. Brauch die Maxle hinten eh nicht wirklich. Wäre halt ein schöner Bonus gewesen und ich hätte mein Laufrad nicht umspeichen müssen.


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (26. Juli 2009)

Hier noch ein Beitrag aus dem vsx thread für alle Interessierten, etwas genauerer Bericht über die Alta rezia Tour folgt in einem entsprechenden Touren-Thread demnächst.

ich war letzte Woche mit meinem Votec vsx12 (allerdings Crossmax SX LR und 2,4er Nobby Nics) auf der Alte Rezia Freeride Tour, wo man jeden Tag auch einige Höhenmeter zu bewältigen hat. Ging absolut easy, Gewicht mit Flat Pedals 14,3 kg und XT 27er Gänge hilft natürlich. Hatte davor ein Fusion Raid und der Gewinn an Fahrspass downhill mit dem vsx ist deutlichst höher zu bewerten wie etwas mehr Quälerei hochwärts. Bin in Summe megageil begeistert von meinem Bike. Avid Elixir CR Bremsen top, Lyrik funktioniert auch gut, fehlt noch etwas die Feinabstimmung, da ist die Absenkung auf 115mm auch uphill klasse, und das DT Swiss Federbein hinten mit viel Sag ist einfach nur megafluffy. Flatpedals mit Five Ten Schuhen sind auch nur zu empfehlen. In zwei Wochen gehts nach Saalbach Hinterglemm, nächstes Highlight, freue mich schon auf die Fünf Gondel Tour. 
Meine Lieferzeit war 6 Wochen, ging allerdings nur weil ich - wie schon gepostet - von DT Swiss LR auf Mavic Crossmax SX umgestiegen bin, habe ich bis dato aber nicht bereut. 
Ich würde mir das Bike auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Cic74 (26. Juli 2009)

nach 6 Wochen VSX fahren bin ich heute mal das erste mal durch unsere Wälder gestocht nach ca 550 hm mit abgesenkter Lyrik ging es dann endlich ab. Das SX läßt sich sehr gut im Downhillbereich bewegen. Die Formula The One Bremsen sind Top. Die Abstimmung der Dämpfer ist noch nicht optimal dafür gibt es einfach zu viel was man einstellen kann...Ich bin echt froh das Bike so in der Kompo Ausführung geauft zu haben.. Ein paar Bilder folgen....


----------



## Cic74 (27. Juli 2009)

....hier mal Bilder meiner Bella....


----------



## bibi1952 (28. Juli 2009)

Cic74 schrieb:


> ....hier mal Bilder meiner Bella....



schöne Bilder
Mitte August hole ich auch mein blau-weißes VSX1.4 in Wenden ab.
Nur schade, dass ich aufgrund meiner Schulter-OP erst in 4 Wochen meine Armbinde abnehmen und erst 5,5 Monaten mit dem Bike ins Gelände darf
Aber ich werde bis dahin meinen 2. Laufradsatz in weiß oder blau-weiß zusammengebastelt haben und kann mich dann voll ins Vergnügen stürzen.
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DriverSFM (28. Juli 2009)

da kann ich mich nur anschliessen.... schöne Bilder. Schönes Bike .
Ich habe auch erst an Blau Weiss als Farbe für mein CR überlegt. Hab mich dann aber für Schwarz Weiss entschieden. Seit der Bestellung sind nun 4 Wochen vergangen und bin gespannt, wann ich es mir in Wenden abholen kann. Also die nächsten 2-3 Wochen darf ich noch kein Rad fahren, weil ich noch Metall in der Schulter hab. Deswegen fällt mir das warten etwas leichter.


----------



## Cic74 (28. Juli 2009)

Mein lieber man  was stellt ihr eigentlich an ? Fahrt ihr wie die letzten Hänker ;-)....


----------



## warpax (28. Juli 2009)

Cic74 schrieb:


> Mein lieber man  was stellt ihr eigentlich an ? Fahrt ihr wie die letzten Hänker ;-)....



Sowas geht manchmal schneller, als man denkt  Nur, daß bei mir das Metall in der Schulter bleibt.


----------



## b00m (29. Juli 2009)

Hm, also bei mir geht auch eher was am Bike kaputt als an mir.


----------



## Kandeltrailer (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mich auch mal vorstellen ich war vor 5 Wochen mit nem Kollegen im Votec Shop stuttgart und wir ham uns jeweils ein VSX bestellt und warten jetzt schon ungedulig darauf 
Die posts hier find ich übrigens super und haben auch gut dabei geholfen die letzten 5 wochen rumzubekommen !
So hab auch gleich mal ne frage ich überlege ob ich nochmal von der lyrik auf die fox gabel wecheldn soll is ja jetzt noch möglich denk 9ich mal bin mir aber nicht sicher !
Weis wer wo den so die vor und nachteile beider gabeln liegen ?

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (29. Juli 2009)

Kandeltrailer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte mich auch mal vorstellen ich war vor 5 Wochen mit nem Kollegen im Votec Shop stuttgart und wir ham uns jeweils ein VSX bestellt und warten jetzt schon ungedulig darauf
> Die posts hier find ich übrigens super und haben auch gut dabei geholfen die letzten 5 wochen rumzubekommen !
> ...



Ich fahr die Lyrik und bin eigentlich ziemlich begeistert, auch vom Ansprechverhalten, nur das 2-step System hat den Ruf, nach einer Weile den Geist aufzugeben, in 2008 war dies die Megakatastrophe, soll aber (auch lt. Votec Shop Stuttgart) kein Problem mehr in 2009 sein. Bei mir funzt es bis dato super und ich denke, dass ist auch ein grosser Vorteil ggü. der Fox, sofern du eine Federwegsabsenkung brauchst. Ich bin eigentlich ein Fox-Fan, aber da Votec nicht die Talas Gabel verbaut, war dies für mich der Hauptgrund die Lyrik zu nehmen. So weit ich weiss, ist die Fox etwas leichter, aber bei dem Mehrpreis.....


----------



## mop rocka (29. Juli 2009)

Sodele hab mein XC jetzt genau 1 Woche und ich finds echt super, geht ab wie ne Rakete.

(Die Bilder wurden mit ner Handycam gemacht also ich bitte um Verständnis)


----------



## Karl der Grosse (29. Juli 2009)

Schön, schön!! 
Ich hab jetzt 3 Wochen rum und freu mich schon drauf. Ich habs bis auf die Laufräder (Mavic Crossride) genau gleich wie du bestellt. Danke für die Bilder, echt toll, dass man auch sieht, auf was man da wartet. Wie bist du mit der Menja und der Louise zufrieden? Interessiert mich brennend. Ich hab es auch schon im Stuttgarter Shop gesehen und das Unterrohr ist schon brutal dick, was ja auch cool aussieht.
Also dann noch viel Spaß damit und ich hoffe, meins kommt auch bald.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. Juli 2009)

Schick, mop rocka.

Wie gefallen dir die Laufräder bisher?
Kannst du was zu dem Gesamtgewicht deines Bikes sagen? 

Mein Bike soll diese Woche ja angeblich montiert werden.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Niceguy (30. Juli 2009)

Auch net verkehrt ;-)

Is des der Holzfeller- Lenker?
Weiß jemand ob der auc mit nem 90er Vorbau montiert wird??

Dank und gruß


----------



## KTM Driver (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo, weiß hier jemand, ob man bei Votec in Stuttgart oder über das I-net auch einzelne Rahmen erwerben kann, oder einen Shop der die neuen 2009er Modelle anbietet. Mir gefallen die Rahmen sehr gut, jedoch hab ich schon alle Komponenten für ein neues bike daheim.

mfg. Ktm Driver


----------



## Erroll (30. Juli 2009)

Schon mal auf die Votec Homepage geschaut?
Bestellen kannst den Rahmen aber auch im Votec Shop in Stuttgart. Geht beides.


----------



## mop rocka (30. Juli 2009)

Karl der Grosse schrieb:


> Schön, schön!!
> Wie bist du mit der Menja und der Louise zufrieden? Interessiert mich brennend.





Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wie gefallen dir die Laufräder bisher?
> Kannst du was zu dem Gesamtgewicht deines Bikes sagen?




hi,
also eigentlich ist das ja mein erstes gescheites MB von daher kann ich keine Vergleiche ziehen.
Die Louise packt ordentlich zu und das Gewicht ist laut ungeeichter, 15 Jahre alter Personenwaage ca. 11,6 kg.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (30. Juli 2009)

Wie lange musstest du auf dein XC insgesamt warten und dein Rahmen ist ein 50er oder?


----------



## b00m (30. Juli 2009)

KTM Driver schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß hier jemand, ob man bei Votec in Stuttgart oder über das I-net auch einzelne Rahmen erwerben kann, oder einen Shop der die neuen 2009er Modelle anbietet. Mir gefallen die Rahmen sehr gut, jedoch hab ich schon alle Komponenten für ein neues bike daheim.
> 
> mfg. Ktm Driver



Votec ist direkt Versender für Komplett-Bikes oder Rahmen, also einfach auf der Votec Homepage unter "Rahmen" bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eme999 (31. Juli 2009)

Verkaufe mein Votec v.cr in reinschwarz  RH 48
Shimano  XTR
Syntace carbon Anbauteile(lenker,sattelstütze,F99 Vorbau)
Laufradsatz DT Swiss1250xrc 
Gabel Dt Swiss xmc 100,
Bremsen Magura Marta Magnesium 
tunr rh1,eggbeater 3ti,keine 700km!!!aus gesundheitlichen gründen... 
[email protected]
0043 664 73763994


----------



## b00m (31. Juli 2009)

@ eme999:

Ist ja schön und gut und ich wünsche dir auch viel Glück, aber tu dir selbst ein gefallen und pack die Telefon-Nummer da lieber wieder raus. Bei aller Liebe, man packt nicht einfach ne Telefon-Nummer in ein öffentliches Forum das noch dazu so hoch frequentiert ist. Weis lieber Interresenten darauf hin das Sie dir wegen Kontaktdaten eine PM schreiben können und/oder stell das Bike hier in den Bikemarkt ein, da wirst du so ne gute Maschine sicher los. 

MFG


----------



## armor (31. Juli 2009)

heho mop rocka,

geiles teil bis auf die pedale...an en ht müssen definitiv klickies ran...meine empfehlung crank brothers eggbeaters c oder gar ti...

greetz armor


----------



## Karl der Grosse (31. Juli 2009)

Bei den EggBeaters muss man ja den Schuh hinten rausschwenken, damit man rauskommt, oder? Das System is ja echt simpel, aber doch genial. Und auf die Schuhe kommt es ja generell nicht an, hauptsache die Cleats stimmen, stimmt das?


----------



## ikky (31. Juli 2009)

@Karl der Grosse:

Schuhe sind egal . Ich hab Shimano Schuhe und die Eggbeater SL. Bis jetzt bin ich echt super zufrieden. Man kann super einfach aus und einklicken, kein Vergleich zu meinem Rennrad mit dem alten SPD-R System.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (1. August 2009)

Hi ikky,
ich will eben sorglose, leicht auszuklickende und günstige Pedale. Ich dachte an die Eggbeater C und an die Shimano PD M520/540. Und generell: wie klickt man bei den genannten Pedalen aus und ist dies einfach? Die Einstellung der Federhärte scheint sinnvoll zu sein, was ja bei den Eggbeaters nicht möglich ist. Ich will Pedale, aus denen man in heißen Situationen noch gut rauskommt.

P.S.: Dein XM sieht immernoch am besten aus .


----------



## feelFree74 (1. August 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Heute morgen habe ich an einem 21" Bike ( Sitzrohr 53.5cm ) und 50cm Stütz gute 90 - 92cm max Sitzhöhe gemessen. Wenn man davon 1" also grob 3 cm wegnimmt reicht mir die Sitzhöhe immer noch aus. Zur nur eben mit der langen stütze die ich am 21" Bike habe.
> Vorhin habe ich dann auch von XL auf L umbestellt. Die Vorbaulänge hatte ich zuvor auf 75mm und jetzt erstmal nicht geändert. Da ich es selbst abhole kann man sowas ja noch ändern.



@PioneerPixel
ich bin auch 192 groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 92cm. Und bin auch gerade bei hin und her überlegen ob ich nun Rahmenhöhe L oder XL nehmen soll. Ich hab mal bei meinem alten MTB gemessen, da hat ich das Maß von tretlager bis Sattel Oberkante von 82 cm. Ich habe bei dem L Rahmen bedenken, dass es nicht passt und die Sattelstütze ewig weit rausziehen muss. Ohne Probegesessen zu sein, haben mir die jungs von Votec den L Rahmen empfohlen. Wie bist du den mit deiner Wahl des L Rahmens zufrieden?


----------



## DriverSFM (1. August 2009)

@ feelFree74

Ich bin 197cm groß und hab eine Schrittlnge von 92 cm.
In Shop in Wenden hat man mir den L Rahmen empfohlen.
Ich hatte auch erst bedenken, hab dann anmeinem aktuellen Bike nachgemessen. Es sollte, wenn es in den nchsten Wochen kommte auch passen.


----------



## armor (1. August 2009)

Hi Karl,

aus den eggbeaters kommst du ganz, ganz leicht raus, sollte es mal eng werden...den riesen vorteil gegenüber den shimano-pedalen haste bei matsch und dreck...die eggbeaters klicken immer sauber ein, sei es noch so matschig...
ich würd keine anderen pedale mehr fahren wollen auf nem ht...

greetz


----------



## Karl der Grosse (1. August 2009)

Hi armor,
danke fÃ¼r die Infos. Wie ist es bei dir so mit dem CleatverschleiÃ? Leider sind die ja aus irgendwelchen GrÃ¼nden ja recht teuer (20â¬). Und ich habe gelesen, dass die "Pedalarme" (also da, wo man sich einhakt) recht schnell kaputt gehen sollen, z.B. bei einem Stein oder so. Da muss man dann wohl genauer aufpassen, dass sowas nicht passiert. Aber ansonsten gefallen mir die eggbeater sehr.

GruÃ Karl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (2. August 2009)

He,

also ich hab nun 3300km mit meinem xcr und den cb eggis drauf. und merke weder was von einem erhÃ¶hten cleatverschleiss noch von anfÃ¤lligkeit der pedalarme...im gegenteil: nach so 1000km klicken die dingern richtig sanft und easy...was ich mal bei einer 120km tagestour hatte, waren knackgerÃ¤usche bei zug auf dem rechten pedal. da hab ich im anschluss an die tour das pedal einmal zerlegt und gesÃ¤ubert, seitdem funktioniert es wieder im wahrsten sinne reibungslos...
ich fahr die billigversion cb eggbeaters c...die hab ich fÃ¼r 40â¬ neu erstanden...fÃ¼r die kohle kenn ich keine besseren pedale...

greetz


----------



## ikky (2. August 2009)

@Karl der Grosse:

Also ich finde das man echt gut aus den Pedalen wieder rauskommt, man kann indem man den Cleat andersrum montiert sogar den Auslösewinkel einstellen.


----------



## hope4 (4. August 2009)

5 Woche sind nun seit der Bestellung rum! Herr Rose sagte uns eine Lieferzeit von 6-8 Wochen voraus.

Nun mal ne kurze Frage an alle die die Wartei schon hinter sich haben: Habt Ihr nach nem Liefertermin / Abholung gefragt? Wenn ja, ab wann? Oder wurdet Ihr von Votec direkt benachrichtigt, wann die Sahneschnitte zur Abholung bereit ist.

Ich werde nämlich langsam hibbelig


----------



## M_T_B (4. August 2009)

Ich hatte mehrfach mit Herrn Rose Kontakt per Email. Insbesondere zum Thema Bezahlung. Habe zwischenzeitlich von Nachnahme auf Vorkasse umgestellt (sollte die Bestellung angeblich um 1 Woche beschleunigen) und
wurde einen Tag vor Auslieferung von einer netten Dame angerufen, dass das Radl heute verschickt wird und ich zuwenig Geld überwiesen hätte. Den fehlenden Restbetrag von 30,- haben wir dann per Nachnahme geregelt


----------



## hope4 (4. August 2009)

Da ich Abholung vor Ort vereinbart habe, wurde von mir mit Bestellung der gesamte Betrag beglichen. Ich wohne zwar nicht so weit weg von Wenden, muss aber trotzdem Jobmäßig die Abholung irgendwie einplanen. Und das gute Stück soll ja nicht länger als nötig in Wenden bleiben 

Ich warte einfach mal noch ein paar Tage und frage dann per E-Mail nach.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. August 2009)

Hallo,

die Montage in der 31. KW hat anscheinend nicht geklappt. Ich warte nun in der 10. Woche!!! auf mein Votec XC Hardtail.

Diejenigen, die erst 5 Wochen hinter sich haben, sollten sich nicht altzu große Hoffnungen machen 

Zum Glück habe ich per Nachname bestellt. Bei Zahlung per Vorasse wäre ich richtig sauer.

Bei den Lieferzeiten hätte ich doch bei Canyon bleiben können 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Erroll (4. August 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die erst 5 Wochen hinter sich haben, sollten sich nicht altzu große Hoffnungen machen



Na super! Ich warte gerade mal eine Woche. Das sind ja tolle Aussichten...


----------



## hope4 (4. August 2009)

Na da werde ich doch wohl mal Herrn Rose in den nächsten Tagen mit einer E-Mail nerven. Ich weiß nämlich nicht wie lange ich das noch aushalte  

Zudem das Rad fest für meinen Urlaub Ende August eingeplant ist. Das würde dann den 8 Wochen entsprechen und wenn es dann nicht da ist 

@ Kalle: 
Hat Votec Dir Gründe für die lange Liederzeit genannt? Oder einfach nur Überlastung und zu viel Arbeit? Bin ja sehr gespannt wie es weitergeht.

@ Erroll:
Na bei Woche 1 wollte ich ja jetzt auch nicht mehr stehen  Ne quatsch, ein bissel Vorfreude kann gar nicht schaden! Das erzähl ich mir zumindest jeden Tag selbst


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. August 2009)

Hallo hope4,


hope4 schrieb:


> Na da werde ich doch wohl mal Herrn Rose in den nächsten Tagen mit einer E-Mail nerven. Ich weiß nämlich nicht wie lange ich das noch aushalte
> 
> Zudem das Rad fest für meinen Urlaub Ende August eingeplant ist. Das würde dann den 8 Wochen entsprechen und wenn es dann nicht da ist
> 
> ...



ich habe bisher gar keine weitere Antwort bekommen. Herr Rose wollte sich bei einer Mitarbeiterin des "Controllings" schlau machen und sich dann bei mir melden (das war letzte Woche am 27.07). Nichts ist geschehen. 

Sollte ich das Radel nicht innerhalb dieser Woche bekommen, können sie es gerne behalten.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hope4 (4. August 2009)

@Kalle:
Das kann ich nachvollziehen. Wenn man dann wenigstens noch eine ordentliche Rückmeldung und Begründung erhalten würde, wäre es nur halb so schlimm. Kann Dich verstehen, dass Du überlegst vom Kauf zurück zu treten. Ich drücke auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass es doch noch gut ausgeht und Du bald glücklich mit Deinem Votec durch die Gegend radeln kannst! 
Grüße Hope


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. August 2009)

Danke hope4 

Ich möchte auch niemandem die Bikes madig machen. Vor allem auch die Fullys gefallen mir sehr gut. 
Nur irgendwann ist dann auch mal die Geduld zu Ende und vor allem: sehr Sommer vorbei 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## knaegges74 (4. August 2009)

Hallo hope4, hallo Kalle Blomquist,

ich drücke Euch auf jeden Fall auch die Daumen.
Auch ich bin ein Leidensgenosse von Euch und warte seit 5 Wochen auf mein XM.
Ich hoffe, dass ihr bald mit dem Fahrrad durch die Wälder heizt.

Ich persönlich kann das sehr gut nachvollziehen - habe schon daran gedacht eine Selbsthilfegruppe "Votec-Wartezimmer" zu gründen 
Ich halte es NÄMLICH NICHT MEHR AUS!!!!!!!!! 


@driverSFM und feelfree74
Sagt mal: Frag zu den Rahmengrößen: Ich komme etwas ins Straucheln - ich habe einen XL-Rahmen bestellt, bin 190cm, Schrittlänge 88.
Ihr seid leicht größer - für welche Menschen mit welcher Körpergröße sollen denn die XL-Rahmen sein???  
Ich habe auf einem L-Rahmen Probe gesessen und der war zu klein - ich war zwar an der Grenze - allerdings von meinem Gefühl klar XL!

Also Toi, Toi, Toi...

Gruß
knaegges74


----------



## hope4 (4. August 2009)

Hallo Knaegges,

die Selbsthilfegruppe hört sich ganz gut an. Sollten wir je nach Wartezeit-Verlängerung wirklich mal ins Auge fassen 

Scheinbar haben wir ziemlich zeitgleich bestellt? Mal sehen, wer sein Bike schneller bekommt


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. August 2009)

Hallo knaegges74,

danke erstmal. Ich würde aus dem Bauch heraus und ohne das V.Xm bisher gefahren zu sein, dir eher zu L bei deinen Maßen raten. Ich bin 1,93m groß und habe eine 91cm Schrittlänge und habe mich bei dem V.XC für L entschieden.

Edit:

So es gibt Neuigkeiten. Ich wurde von einer Dame von Heydenbike angerufen. Aufgrund meines doch nicht seltenen Nachnamens kam es zu einer Falschauskunft letzte Woche wegen der Lieferung in KW 31. Mein Bike geht Ende dieser Woche in Montage und ist dann nächste Woche bei mir. Es fehlten noch einige Teile, die jetzt nach Absprache getauscht werden. Na dann bleib ich doch am Ball 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## armor (4. August 2009)

heho...

ich bin 178cm bei 86cm SL und fahre bei meinem xcr den 50er (L) Rahmen. Passt wunderbar. bei 193 und 91cm SL ist der 50er aber gerade noch o.k. für en HT.
bei nem fully xm z.b. würd ich auch eher bei den maßen 193/91 den L nehmen für mich den 46er (m)

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feelFree74 (4. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe jetzt nach wiederholten Beratung für das V.XM mir den L (=52) Rahmen bestellt, weil sich bei dem XL ansonsten die ganze Geometie zu arg auseinanderdehnt, sagen die von Votec. Ich habe Schrittlänge 92 cm, is gerade hart an der Grenze zum XL Rahmen. Der Internetrechner spuckt bis 91 cm SL Rahmen L aus und ab 92 cm SL Rahmen XL. Das Rad wäre mit XL laut Votec einfach zu groß. XL wäre ausserdem nur für sehr große Fahrer zu empfehlen, so ab 200 cm.

Grüße

feelfree


----------



## LogoBob (4. August 2009)

Soo, Votec hat Wort gehalten und ich habe gestern dem Paketboten ein großes Paket aus den Händen reißen können, nachdem ich den ganzen Morgen an der Tür gelautert hab:





Drin war mein v.sx:









Und ich muss sagen: es ist das prototypische Mountainbike; fährt wie auf Schienen die Berge hoch und runter. 

Hoffe, dass die bikes, auf die der Rest hier wartet, auch zügig geliefert werden.

Viele Grüße,

Robert


----------



## Mirro (4. August 2009)

Ich hab nun vor ca. 6 Wochen ein V.SX bestellt, zum Glück per Nachname.
Nach zuerst eher geringen bis gar keinen Informationen hab ich heute den vorraussichtlichen Lieferzeitraum bekommen, 34/35 Kalenderwoche. Ich hab das warten langsam satt, naja immerhin hab ich nun endlich mal ne  Ansage bekommen. 

Allen Leidensgenossen wünsche ich eine nich allzu lange Wartezeit und denen die ihr bike schon haben, viel Spass mit eurem Votec.

Mirko


----------



## Mirro (4. August 2009)

Hi,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Kindshock I900 Sattelstütze? Ist der abzusenkende Bereich ausreichend oder war das ne dumme Idee dieses Extra mit zu bestellen und es ist nur nutzloses Gewicht? 


Mirko


----------



## miatamichl (4. August 2009)

Hi - ich hab die Kindshock am V.SX - ich bin damit zufrieden und finde sie definitiv sinnvoll. Die Höhe ist für mich ok, ich hab die Sattelstütze ca 1,5cm aus dem Sitzrohr herausstehen und somit immer den vollen Verstellweg bis zum Anschlag zur Verfügung. 
Das ist gut so...was mich wahrscheinlich nerven würde, wenn ich nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt ausfahren könnte. Auf meinem Stumpjumper hab die Sattelstütze ebenfalls, hier ist es die einzigste Möglichkeit, wegen dem kurzen Sitzrohr, überhaupt den Sattel nach unten zu verstellen - jedoch muss ich hier sagen das ich sie nicht unbedingt bräuchte, hier ist die Geometrie des Rahmen so gut das ich auch ohne Absenkung das Gewicht immer nach hinten bekomme. Allerdings ist es sehr praktisch um z.B. bei nem BunnyHop mehr "Luftraum" zu haben 
Ich würds einfach ausprobieren und wenn du sie nicht brauchst, dann verkauf sie und kauf dir eine aus Carbon...das ist zumindest meine Überlegung gerade beim Stumpjumper...


----------



## don-rock (4. August 2009)

LogoBob schrieb:


> Soo, Votec hat Wort gehalten und ich habe gestern dem Paketboten ein großes Paket aus den Händen reißen können, nachdem ich den ganzen Morgen an der Tür gelautert hab:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schick!
dieses blau ist echt immer wieder schön.
sach mal, ist das ´ne wotan?
hab ich in weiß noch nie gesehn....

gruß


----------



## don-rock (4. August 2009)

miatamichl schrieb:


> Hi - ich hab die Kindshock am V.SX - ich bin damit zufrieden und finde sie definitiv sinnvoll. Die Höhe ist für mich ok, ich hab die Sattelstütze ca 1,5cm aus dem Sitzrohr herausstehen und somit immer den vollen Verstellweg bis zum Anschlag zur Verfügung.
> Das ist gut so...was mich wahrscheinlich nerven würde, wenn ich nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt ausfahren könnte. Auf meinem Stumpjumper hab die Sattelstütze ebenfalls, hier ist es die einzigste Möglichkeit, wegen dem kurzen Sitzrohr, überhaupt den Sattel nach unten zu verstellen - jedoch muss ich hier sagen das ich sie nicht unbedingt bräuchte, hier ist die Geometrie des Rahmen so gut das ich auch ohne Absenkung das Gewicht immer nach hinten bekomme. Allerdings ist es sehr praktisch um z.B. bei nem BunnyHop mehr "Luftraum" zu haben
> Ich würds einfach ausprobieren und wenn du sie nicht brauchst, dann verkauf sie und kauf dir eine aus Carbon...das ist zumindest meine Überlegung gerade beim Stumpjumper...




hallo miatamichel,
habe ´ne frage bzw. bitte an dich
(damit geh ich gerade allen besitzern von vario-stützen auf´m pinsel )

der abstand zwischen oberkante sitzrohr und den sattel-rails in der weitmöglichsten abgesenkten einstellung beträgt wieviel cm bei deiner KS I900?
schonmal vielen dank vorab....

gruß


----------



## Mirro (4. August 2009)

Danke Miata, ich habs auf deinen Bildern sehen können.
Sieht auch ausreichend aus für mich .

Du hast, zumindest was ich so erkenne, die gleiche Konfiguration wie ich. Sieht Hammer aus.


----------



## DriverSFM (5. August 2009)

Also mir hat Herr Rose und der Konfigurator zum Rahmen in L geraten. Ich war persönlich in Wenden und habe dort dann bestellt. Dabei sagte Herr Rose XL sei zu groß für mich. Erst ab SL 94 ist beim V.CR der XL Rahmen die richtige Wahl. Ich bin jetzt aber schwer gespannt ob und wie es passt 

Ach ja ich habe heute 5Wochen Wartezeit hinter mir. Fertigstellung laut email KW 33-35 !! Das wäre genau im Zeitfenster von 6-8 Wochen.


----------



## Hunnimark (5. August 2009)

Hallo, weiß vielleicht jemand, ob die Carbonschwinge des V.GTC auch an das alte NC1 Carbon passt? Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vodoolein (5. August 2009)

@logobob:

endlich auch mal jmd der n deutsches rad mit ner deutschen federgabel fährt...aber wie hast dus angestellt die wotan in weiß zu bekommen? habe herrn rose gefragt ob dass auch möglich ist aber er verneinte...


bitte um aufklärung


----------



## LogoBob (5. August 2009)

@ vodoolein und don-rock:
Es ist tatsächlich ne weiße Wotan. Ich kann dazu auch leider keine spektakuläre Geschichte erzählen, hab weder nachgefragt oder bestellt noch sonst irgendwas, war einfach sehr positiv überrascht, als ich es gemerkt hab. 

Eigentlich hatte ich im Kopf, dass man bei Magura selber jede Magura Gabel in einer Farbe der Wahl ordern kann, aber auf der Homepage von Magura steht die Wotan auch nur mit "schwarz" angegeben. Also vielleicht ne special edition oder so???

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## b00m (5. August 2009)

Oder nen, zu deinem Glück, falsch lackierte Gabel.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. August 2009)

Meine Menja im XC soll wohl auch weiss sein


----------



## ikky (5. August 2009)

an alle:

mich würde jetzt doch mal interessieren, wer alles einen Lockout an der Magura Thor hat, welchen man mittels Lenkerhebel bedienen kann. Bin ich etwa der einzige ?


----------



## Popeye34 (5. August 2009)

@ikky

Gratuliere zum wunderschönen V.XM!
Was sagt denn die Waage?, kommt es auf das Gewicht von 12,9 KG ??

Danke im voraus


----------



## canyonero84 (5. August 2009)

ich bin auch noch stark am überlegen mir ein schönes v.xm zu ordern nur sind mir gut 8 Wochen recht viel bis zur Lieferung  

Würde sich jemand einmal bereit erklären einige gute Detailaufnahmen von seinem Bike zu machen?! v.sx oder v.xm wären echt super. Ich konnte mir das Bike bisher leider nicht in Natura ansehen, werde es aber wohl die nächste Woche schaffen. Trotzdem würden ein paar Bilder nicht schaden, denn die Farben und vor allem das weiss  sieht echt gut aus (neben der Rahmenoptik) 

Danke schonmal dafür...


----------



## Popeye34 (5. August 2009)

canyonero84 schrieb:


> ich bin auch noch stark am überlegen mir ein schönes v.xm zu ordern nur sind mir gut 8 Wochen recht viel bis zur Lieferung
> 
> Würde sich jemand einmal bereit erklären einige gute Detailaufnahmen von seinem Bike zu machen?! v.sx oder v.xm wären echt super. Ich konnte mir das Bike bisher leider nicht in Natura ansehen, werde es aber wohl die nächste Woche schaffen. Trotzdem würden ein paar Bilder nicht schaden, denn die Farben und vor allem das weiss  sieht echt gut aus (neben der Rahmenoptik)
> 
> Danke schonmal dafür...




Mein Tip:
Warte auf die Eurobike im September. Ich gehe davon aus, das Votec die Modelle für 2010 vorstellt! 
In 8 Wochen (Wartezeit) ist's ja schon fast November ....Die vorgestellten Modelle sollten dann aber auch ab Mitte/Ende November zu haben sein... Also Überlege es dir gut!!
Das V.CM zb, soll anscheinend 200g am Rahmen abspecken....

Ich würde mir jetzt kein Bike mehr bestellen, was so eine Elend Lange Lieferzeit hat..


----------



## canyonero84 (5. August 2009)

jop hab ich mir auch schon reichlich überlegt. Danke für den Tipp! Wusste nicht so genau die Termine 
aber nun kann ich wirklich noch so lange warten...

Also wenn die Bikes tatsächlich schon dieses Jahr zu haben sind is das dann für mich eh kein Problem mehr. Dachte irgendwie die würden erst so gen märz/april rauskommen :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feelFree74 (5. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab mein v.xm mit der Fox 32 Talas bestellt. 
Bin gerade beim überlegen ob ich nicht auf die Magura Thor umbestellen soll. Weil die Magura hier um die Ecke hergestellt wird, aus Service Gründen usw.

Für die Talas habe ich mich ursprünglich entschieden weil ich dachte, dass die Thor für meine 95 kg zu weich ist.

Was meint ihr dazu?

Grüße feelfree


----------



## ikky (6. August 2009)

@xzippo:

das mit den 12.9 Kilo kommt gut hin. Auf der Personenwaage sind es mit Pedalen knapp über 13kg.


----------



## ikky (6. August 2009)

@canyonero84:

ein paar Bilder findest du in meiner Galerie.


----------



## Popeye34 (6. August 2009)

ikky schrieb:


> @xzippo:
> 
> das mit den 12.9 Kilo kommt gut hin. Auf der Personenwaage sind es mit Pedalen knapp über 13kg.



Danke dir!


----------



## canyonero84 (6. August 2009)

ikky schrieb:


> @canyonero84:
> 
> ein paar Bilder findest du in meiner Galerie.



Jau! Super danke. was mich immernoch nen bisschen stört an dem Bike is der wirklich offene Dämpfer der den Dreck ja eigentlich an dieser Stelle direkt anzieht 

Habt ihr euch da schon Gedanken drüber gemacht? Schutz oder reicht da gute Pflege aus?


----------



## miatamichl (6. August 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> hallo miatamichel,
> habe ´ne frage bzw. bitte an dich
> (damit geh ich gerade allen besitzern von vario-stützen auf´m pinsel )
> 
> ...




also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe dann meinst du die Höhe zwischen Rails und dem Sitzrohr (Rahmen) bei voll abgelassener Stütze - das sind bei mir ca. 7,5 cm - würde ich die Stütze ganz in das Sitzrohr stellen dann halt noch 6 cm. Hoffe das hilft dir weiter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xms (6. August 2009)

canyonero84 schrieb:


> Jau! Super danke. was mich immernoch nen bisschen stört an dem Bike is der wirklich offene Dämpfer der den Dreck ja eigentlich an dieser Stelle direkt anzieht
> 
> Habt ihr euch da schon Gedanken drüber gemacht? Schutz oder reicht da gute Pflege aus?



Ich habe in Stuttgart im Shop nachgefragt. Anscheinend ist da was in der Mache. Genaueres weis ich aber auch nicht.

Hier im Forum hat aber auch schon jemand seine Eigenkonstrucktion gepostet. Ein kleines Schutzschild aus einer Plastikflasche war das glaube ich.

Eine Montagemöglichkeit ist am XM-Rahmen ja gegeben. Am SX vermutlich auch, und den Rest kenn ich nicht.


----------



## warpax (6. August 2009)

xms schrieb:


> Hier im Forum hat aber auch schon jemand seine Eigenkonstrucktion gepostet. Ein kleines Schutzschild aus einer Plastikflasche war das glaube ich.



é voila:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396538&page=3

(ab Beitrag 70)


----------



## don-rock (7. August 2009)

miatamichl schrieb:


> also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe dann meinst du die Höhe zwischen Rails und dem Sitzrohr (Rahmen) bei voll abgelassener Stütze - das sind bei mir ca. 7,5 cm - würde ich die Stütze ganz in das Sitzrohr stellen dann halt noch 6 cm. Hoffe das hilft dir weiter....



ja vielen dank, genau das wollte ich wissen.

grund meiner frage sind bedenken, dass für mich selbst die niedrigste einstellung nicht niedrig genug ist.
optimal für mich sind 5cm zwischen oberkante sitzrohr und den sattel-rails.
daher sind deine gemessenen 6 cm noch im rahmen.
die gravity dropper bspw. soll ca. 13cm haben.
die brauche ich mir daher erst gar nicht anzuschauen.

gruß


----------



## miatamichl (9. August 2009)

so...hab jetzt den Sattel und die Griffe ausgestauscht...beides in weiss


----------



## xms (9. August 2009)

und so sieht das beim xm aus wenn es ohne selbstgebasteltes schutzblech gefahren wird:


----------



## Popeye34 (10. August 2009)

xms schrieb:


> und so sieht das beim xm aus wenn es ohne selbstgebasteltes schutzblech gefahren wird:



Was für eine Sauerei!!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. August 2009)

Hallo

bei mir gibt es keine weiteren Neuigkeiten. Keine Info wegen "Warenausgang" bisher erhalten. Willkommen, in der 11ten Woche 

Wäre das Rad aus Plastik gewesen, dann hätte ich gesagt: "ok - so ist das nun mal mit der Lieferzeit von Trabbis" aber so...

@ xms: dein armer Dämpfer


----------



## hope4 (10. August 2009)

Oh je, 11te Woche und noch keine Nachricht über Fertigstellung? Das ist schon wahnsinn 

Ich habe auf meine Rückfrage die Nachricht erhalten, dass der Rahmen nun gepulvert wird, nächste Woche in Montage geht und daher eine Fertigstellung in Mitte KW 35 erfolgen soll. Das wären genau 8 Wochen.

Da ich ab Mitte der KW 35 Urlaub habe und mein Rad dort unbedingt brauche, soll ich mich auf Bitte von Frau Nehm spätestens am 18.08. nochmal melden.

Es bleibt spannend und ich werde immer hibbeliger


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. August 2009)

Hallo,

mea culpa  bei Punktgenau 11. Wochen sollte es auch bleiben.

Der DPD Lieferant war gerade da. Natürlich hatte ich nicht so viel Geld im Haus... somit ist er wieder abgezogen 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## hope4 (10. August 2009)

Na das ist doch mal was  Wenigstens ist es jetzt fertig und fast bei Dir!

Kannst Du es jetzt morgen erst irgenwo abholen, oder kommt der gute Mann nochmal vorbei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. August 2009)

Ja endlich 

Der gute Mann kommt morgen nochmal vorbei. Andernfalls wird es problematisch: ich müsste das Rad sonst aus 40 km Entfernung abholen, da dort DPD eine Abholstation hat. 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## hope4 (10. August 2009)

Na dann bin ich ja schon mal auf die ersten Fotos und Berichte gespannt und wünsche viel Spaß morgen beim Auspacken des riesigen Päckchens


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. August 2009)

Danke. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es bei mit deinem XM bis zum Urlaub klappt.

Wirklich ärgerlich, den Karton vor seinen Füßen stehen zu sehen und dennoch das Bike nicht auspacken zu können 

Das alte Votec Tox bin ich vor Jahren mal im Portugal Urlaub gefahren (damals in rot matt). Da bin ich wirklich auf die blaue Lackierung meines Xcs gespannt. Im Katalog (beim Rohloffmodell) sieht sie genial aus. Nicht, dass ich mich doch noch ärgere, kein rot (back to the roots quasi) geordert zu haben.

To be continued...

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## jeff_bridges (10. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte nochmal auf das problem der richtigen rahmengröße zurück kommen. Ich habe mein v.xm in rahmengröße L jetzt erhalten. Ich habe aber den eindruck, dass der rahmen zu klein für mich ist (1,92m, SL 92cm). Die rahmengröße wurde mir aber von votec empfohlen, obwohl der rahmenrechner xl ausspuckt.
Meine beine kriege ich nur bei ganz ausgefahrenem sattel annähernd durchgestreckt und der lenker ist dann aber etwas zu tief.
Ist die sitzposition auf nem allmountain generell ne andere als auf nem hardtail (xc)? Hat jemand, der etwa so groß ist wie ich erfahrung mit dem v.xm und kann seine einstellungen (sattel, lenker) mal posten?!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. August 2009)

Hallo jeff bridges,

die Sitzposition auf einem All Mountain oder gar Enduro ist insgesamt wesentlich entspannter, als auf einem Racebike. Ich hätte mich bei ähnlichen Maßen beim XM auch ganz klar für L entschieden.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Karl der Grosse (10. August 2009)

> Ich hätte mich bei ähnlichen Maßen beim XM auch ganz klar für L entschieden.



Hi Kalle, 

für welche Rahmenhöhe hast du dich fürs XC entschieden? Und L=50cm, oder?


----------



## armor (10. August 2009)

heho folks,

schon einer das neue mountain bike gelesen? ist 48 seiten für die eurobike drin.
votec stellt dort sein neues fr 2010 vor. und die neuen geos für das mr und xm. sollen wohl ne sportlichere geo bekommen...

ich fahr da auf jeden fall hin und schau mir die bikes mal an!

greetz


----------



## xms (10. August 2009)

armor schrieb:


> heho folks,
> 
> schon einer das neue mountain bike gelesen? ist 48 seiten für die eurobike drin.
> votec stellt dort sein neues fr 2010 vor. und die neuen geos für das mr und xm. sollen wohl ne sportlichere geo bekommen...
> greetz



Sportlicher? Also wenn das bedeutet, dass das Oberrohr länger wird bin ich ja froh noch ein 2009er Modell gekauft zu haben.


@Kalle:
Das ist bitter. Den Karton nach so langem Warten vor sich stehen zu haben, und dann mit ankucken zu müssen wie er wieder im Transporter verschwindet und davon fährt.
Das wird sicher eine ruhige Nacht


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. August 2009)

Hallo,

danke, für dein Mitgefühl xms 

Ich bin in diesem September auf jeden Fall auch _endlich_ mal auf der Eurobike.

@ Karl der Grosse: ja - ich habe bei 1,93m und einer 90cm Schrittlänge L geordert. Xl erschien mir vom Oberrohr viel zu lang. Da bei meiner Beinlänge die anderen Stützen aber nicht ausreichen (ich benötige 80cm Auszug) habe ich mich für eine P6 Carbon entschieden, da sie wesentlich länger ist.

@ armor: ist das V.Fr wie von mir vermutet auch ein Float-Link und sieht dem Fusion Whiplash sehr ähnlich? Mein Zeitschriftenhändler hatte die MB heute leider nicht da.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (10. August 2009)

das 2010er FR soll laut votec angeblich "futuristischer" werden.
was immer das bedeuten mag.
mehr konnte ich leider nicht entlocken.
denke mal, es werden hydro-geformte rohre verbaut
hoffentlich nicht so´n specialized oder giant abklatsch


----------



## joasn (10. August 2009)

hey leute 
ich habe mir letzten sommmer ein votec v.fr 1.3 komplettbike gekauft.
das ist ein freerider mit 180er gabel und dämpfer und jetzt möchte ich mir ein downhill bike zu legen. das heißt ich verkaufe meinen freerider. bei interesse meldet euch einfach. preis wäre 2.500 euro. neupreis war 3.700 euro.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (11. August 2009)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob es hier reinpasst, aber da ich gerade heute von einer wunderbaren Reise ins Freeride Traumland zurück kam, muss ich das noch schnell posten:






*Votec V.FR nähe Burtschakopf auf ca. 2100Hm - die 19kg lassen sich gut tragen*

...leider hatte ich das Gefühl, der einzige Votec Fahrer bei der Bike Attack zu sein - war vielleicht noch jemand da?

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. August 2009)

Schönes Bike, sunday 

Vor einer Stunde ist auch endlich mein XC vom DPD Mann gebracht worden.

Fotos folgen im Laufe des Tages. Ersteindruck: super 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Popeye34 (11. August 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, sunday
> 
> Vor einer Stunde ist auch endlich mein XC vom DPD Mann gebracht worden.
> 
> ...



Größe und Gewichtsangaben wären sehr nett!


----------



## Maximalmax (11. August 2009)

Da meine Thor bereits nach 90km an meinem neuen v.xm geplatzt ist, hab ich zumindest etwas zeit gefunden, ein paar Bildchen hochzuladen fuer die wartenden...

Das bike kam nach knapp 7 Wochen Wartezeit doch recht pünklich, auch kleine Veränderungen am Setup konnte ich waehrend der Bestellung noch machen lassen...
Leider wurden bei der Montage einige Fehler gemacht, beim v.xm wurden 2.25 FatAlberts aufgezogen, und der Lenker war etwas verkratzt. Beim V.xs von nem Kollegen wurden ebenfalls zu kleine 2.25er aufgezogen, und dazu noch Front mit Rear verwechselt. Die Hintere Disc war auch nur eine 180er anstatt der angegebenen 200er.
Zumindest wurde schnell eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden...
Übers Fahrverhalten kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, nur das es mit Lockout sehr gut klettert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. August 2009)

Hallo,

wie versprochen hier die ersten Fotos meines XCs in L:

Here we go...













Zum Probefahren komme ich leider erst morgen.

Gewicht: 10,89 kg ohne Pedale 





Meine Technischen Daten: 
1,93m, 90cm Schrittlänge und um die 80kg



Allen Wartenden drücke ich die Daumen.
Freut euch aufs Bike. Das Warten lohnt sich auf jeden Fall 

Gruß
Kalle

@ Maximalmax: dein rot weisses XM is richtig schick


----------



## BraS (11. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, bin kurz vorm bestellen eines V.CS, anbei malö noch kurz meine Wunschkonfiguration, bitte um Meinungen, vor allem zu dem MX-Dämpfer von Magura (bzw, die Frage wie häufig nutzt ihr wirklich den Lockout eures Luft-Dämpfers (z.B. Fox RP23)?).

RAHMEN
V.CS, WeissBlau, 50.0

GABEL
BASIS: Magura Menja 100 Remote Control Dynamic Lockout

DÄMPFER
BASIS: Magura MX165

LAUFRAD
Shimano XT WH-M 775

REIFEN
Schwalbe Racing Rocket Ron 2.25

BREMSEN
Elexir CR Carbon 180/160

COCKPIT
Lenker: Truvativ Noir Worldcup Flatbar / Vorbau: Truvativ Team / Griffe: VOTEC / Steuersatz: FSA

SATTEL
BASIS: Selle Italia Prolink

SATTELSTÜTZE
BASIS - Sattelstütze V.CS: Truvativ XR

COMBO
Kurbel: Shimano XT Hollowtech II FC-M 770, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Schaltwerk: Shimano XT, Schalthebel: Shimano XT, Umwerfer: Shimano XT, Kassette: Shimano XT, Kette: Shimano XT

Wird die Magura Menja in weiß oder schwarz am Bike verbaut (lt. Magura-HP gibts die nur in Schwarz?? Wodurch, außer Gewicht, würde sich der Upgrade auf eine Durin oder gar die Fox F100 bemerkbar machen?

Danke schonmal,
BraS


----------



## don-rock (11. August 2009)

@Maximalmax

das mit der thor ist ja mega-pech. hab ich noch nie gesehen.
das bike ist sehr schön



@Kalle Blomquist

sind bei deinem bike die rahmenrohre nicht aussen abgedreht?
sehr schöne farbe!


----------



## Karl der Grosse (11. August 2009)

Hi Kalle,
dein XC sieht ja echt klasse aus! Besonders der blaue Rahmen kommt sehr gut raus und ich dachte auch so auf den ersten Blick, dass die Rohre nicht abgedreht sind ?? Vielleicht sieht es ja nur so aus?
Aber ansonsten wirklich leicht  .


----------



## hope4 (11. August 2009)

Hallo Kalle,

super schöne Sahneschnitte. Das blau sieht wirklich klasse aus. Ich würde sagen, da sind mit einem mal die 11 Wochen vergessen, oder? 

Vor der Probefahrt würd ich aber noch die Pedale dranschrauben 

Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß mit dem Teil!
Hope


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. August 2009)

Hallo,

danke euch.

Das Bike gefällt mir auch super. Liebe auf den ersten Blick quasi 

Das mit den Pedalen ist ein guter Tip  - ich komme aber leider eh erst morgen zum Testen.

Das Unterrohr scheint in der Tat nicht konifiziert zu sein (habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch garnicht drauf geachtet). Ein Kollege von Herrn Rose wollte sich aber sowieso nochmal bei mir wegen ein paar Kleinigkeiten melden (fehlendes Votec Logo am Steurrohr, Lackkratzer).

Gruß 
Kalle


----------



## armor (11. August 2009)

bei der 50er rahmenhöhe scheint das unterrohr nicht konifiziert (abgedreht) zu werden. wohl ne stw geschichte. mein 50er ist auch nicht konifiziert, das 46er meiner freundin sehr wohl...

das fr wird in der mountainbike als fr/dh-hybrid bezeichnet. die zeichnung zeigt ein hydroformtes unterrohr und doppelbrückengabel. zudem ein im rahmen befindlicher dampferschutz...
es heisst auch das mr, mx und sx bekommen noch agilere geos und einen deutlich gesenkten schwerpunkt.

das fr ist mit 180er oder 200er gabel zu haben...und in der topausstattung wohl 17kg leicht...

man darf also gespannt sein...vielleicht hol ich mir ja das mr oder xm mit schöner rohloff...

auf jeden fall bin ich am 5.09. in friedrichshafen am start!!


----------



## pixelquantec (11. August 2009)

Nun will ich auch wieder mal hier melden. Bin zurück vom Alpencross ( Garmisch-Gardaseee ) und muß sagen: Mein Votec passt wie ne EINS. 
1400Hm uphill am Stück: Kein Problem.
Die gleichen Hömies am Stück auf Trails wieder vernichten: Auch kein Problem.
Bin absolut zufrieden. Einzig am 3. Tag gab es knarzende Geräusche von sich. Hab an alle Gelenke am Hinterbau einen Tropfen Öl gemacht und seit dem ist absolute Ruhe.
In Summe ein Spitzenbike.

Leider bewegen sich wohl die aktuellen Wartezeiten in eine komische Richtung. Ist etwas schade, da die Bikes einfach top sind. Kann man nur hoffen, daß das in der nächsten Saison besser wird. Für diese Saison wird sich Votec leider irgendwie durchbeisen müssen.


----------



## warpax (11. August 2009)

armor schrieb:


> das fr ist mit 180er oder 200er gabel zu haben...und in der topausstattung wohl 17kg leicht...



Da ist ja mein V.SX schwerer und ich hatte mit dem Gedanken an das Gewicht auf das V.FR verzichtet. Das nimmt ja Ausmaße wie bei Computern an, wo man sich auch immer im Nachhinein ärgert, daß man nur ein wenig länger hätte warten sollen. Andererseits hatten wir zwei dafür dieses Jahr schon einige wunderbare Tage zusammen


----------



## warpax (11. August 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Leider bewegen sich wohl die aktuellen Wartezeiten in eine komische Richtung. Ist etwas schade, da die Bikes einfach top sind. Kann man nur hoffen, daß das in der nächsten Saison besser wird. Für diese Saison wird sich Votec leider irgendwie durchbeisen müssen.



Naja, man könnte sagen, die Lieferzeiten normalisieren sich gerade  Aber ich würde gleichzeitig vermuten, daß Votec da um einiges lernfähiger ist als ein gewisses Konkurrenzunternehmen aus Koblenz. Zumindest liest es sich hier alles so, als wäre man sehr viel interessierter am Kunden als ebenjenes. Und das läßt ja deutlich hoffen. Ich drück jedenfalls die Daumen für die nächste Saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mop rocka (12. August 2009)

Hallo,

@Kalle Blomquist
Glückwunsch zu deinem Rad, sieht auch sehr schick aus.



Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Das Unterrohr scheint in der Tat nicht konifiziert zu sein.



könnte mir jemand das bitte erklären und sagen woran ich das erkenne, weiss leider nicht was ihr damit meint.




Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ein Kollege von Herrn Rose wollte sich aber sowieso nochmal bei mir wegen ein paar Kleinigkeiten melden (fehlendes Votec Logo am Steurrohr, Lackkratzer).



Hat er sich schon bei dir gemeldet? Schön das die sich da von alleine melden und du denen nicht hinterherlaufen musst.
Vielleicht bekommst nachträglich noch nen Rabatt oder irgendwas dazu

Gruß


----------



## Karl der Grosse (12. August 2009)

Hi mop rocka,
mit dem "außen konifiziert" meinen wir, dass das Unterrohr bzw. Sattelrohr im mittleten Teil des Rohres abgedreht wurde, also dass dort Material abgetragen wurde. Dies trägt zur Gewichtsersparnis bei. Aber armor hat festgestellt, dass alle bisherigen 50er Rahmen nicht abgedreht wurden, was ja bestimmt kein Zufall ist. 
Hier nochmal der Fernsehbericht über VOTEC. Etwa ab 01:05 min wird es beschrieben:

https://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/r...d=9720DC8360AAE3FC72F3DB40D1E171EE.mediathek2

Das ganze sieht dann aus, wie wenn am Unterrohr zwei Kerben wären. 
Ich hoffe, dies hat dir weitergeholfen.

Gruß Karl


----------



## mtb-buschi (12. August 2009)

GrÃ¼Ã Gott zusammen!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem....
Nachdem ich nun wieder in die MTB-Welt einsteigen will - genauer gesagt: All-Mountain soll es werden - bin ich auf der Suche nach einem adÃ¤quaten bike bei VOTEC gelandet....
Das V.XM hat es mir da im Speziellen angetan.

Drum habe ich Grade mal mit Votec telefoniert 
Wollte eigentlich am Freitag mal im Stuttgarter Shop vorbei schauen, um ein V.XM Probe zu fahren.
Da meinte er, dass die momentan leider keine TestrÃ¤der da haben. 
Aber ich kÃ¶nne mal vorbei kommen und mal auf einem Probesitzen und im Shop auf und ab rollen...........

*HÃ?????????????* 
Wie soll ich denn daraus eine Kaufentscheidung fÃ¼r ein 2.5kâ¬ bike ableiten 
Er meinte, die werden grade mit Bestellungen zubombardiert und haben Landunter.... 
Soll dass etwa heiÃen, dass die keine neuen Kunden mehr brauchen?!?
Echt schade, denn das ist leider mein momentaner Favorit  

Hat irgend jemand in der NÃ¤he von MÃ¼nchen (+/- 250km) zufÃ¤llig ein V.XM in 18" oder 20" und lÃ¤Ãt mich mal Probefahren, oder einen Tipp fÃ¼r mich?!?

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,
Alex.


----------



## KleinerHirsch (12. August 2009)

mtb-buschi schrieb:


> *HÄ?????????????*
> Wie soll ich denn daraus eine Kaufentscheidung für ein 2.5k bike ableiten
> Er meinte, die werden grade mit Bestellungen zubombardiert und haben Landunter....
> Soll dass etwa heißen, dass die keine neuen Kunden mehr brauchen?!?
> [/SIZE]



Ich hätte Dich mal hören wollen, wenn in einem Laden ein Probesitzenrad in der Dir passenden Größe dagewesen wäre, das Du hättest kaufen wollen, und dann sagt der Verkäufer: ist nicht, nur Probesitzenstück. Warten sie 2 Monate, bis Ihre Bestellung dran ist. 

Das ist ein ganz normales Phänomen wenn die "Produktion" ausgelastet ist. Neukunden hat man sicher gerne, aber es kann auch keiner bevorzugt werden, egal ab Neu- oder Altkunde. Das ist in jeder Branche so und kein spezifisches Problem von Votec.

Und nein, keine Sorge, ich habe mit Votec nichts zu tun, habe noch nicht mal ein Rad der Firma, obwohl mir das V.CS gut gefallen würde. Warum ist das hier so selten?

Grüße


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. August 2009)

Hallo,

hier gleich nochmal ein fahrfertiges Bild für die neue Seite 





Heute habe ich mehr Zeit und komme nachher trotz Mistwetters wohl hoffentlich noch zu einer ausgiebigeren Probefahrt.

@ mop rocka: Karl der Grosse hat es ja eigentlich schon erklärt. Ich werde aber dennoch mal nachfragen. 

Bisher hat sich leider noch niemand bei mir gemeldet. Es sind einige kleine Punkte inzwischen, die mir nicht so zusagen.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## mtb-buschi (12. August 2009)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Ich hätte Dich mal hören wollen, wenn in einem Laden ein Probesitzenrad in der Dir passenden Größe dagewesen wäre, das Du hättest kaufen wollen, und dann sagt der Verkäufer: ist nicht, nur Probesitzenstück. Warten sie 2 Monate, bis Ihre Bestellung dran ist.


 
Dann hätte ich ihm gesagt: Super! Ändere hier die Bremse, da den Dämpfer und dort die Farbe und bestellt ist der Hobel



KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Das ist ein ganz normales Phänomen wenn die "Produktion" ausgelastet ist. Neukunden hat man sicher gerne, aber es kann auch keiner bevorzugt werden, egal ab Neu- oder Altkunde. Das ist in jeder Branche so und kein spezifisches Problem von Votec.


 
Nun ja,
ein Vorführrad kaufen, bzw. die Tatsache, dass sie Vorführräder eben NICHT verkaufen, verstehe ich ja, damit sie eben das Modell da haben...

Beim Auto ists ja auch so, dass Du erst nen Vorführer fährst, und dann DEIN Auto bestellst...

Sehe da jetzt also nicht das Problem!


Grüße,
Alex.


----------



## b00m (12. August 2009)

Zum Thema nachträglichem Service:
Also Landunter hin oder her, ich musste dem guten Herrn Rose bis jetzt immer hinter her rufen, so ists ja nicht. Aktuelle Aussage letzte Woche Freitag war das man sich bei mir gleich diese Woche meldet, bis dahin hatte ich schon 2 mal angerufen und ne Email geschrieben. Ich habe heute immern noch keine Nachricht und komm mir schon etwas blöd vor jetzt dann ende der Woche nochmal anzurufen nur um dann wieder um ne Woche vertröstet zu werden und das nur, für ne Auskunft.

Warten wirs ab, aber sooo rosig ists definitiv nicht immer wies hier immer beschrieben wird, momentan geht dennen schon bisl der Hals zu finde ich.


----------



## mop rocka (12. August 2009)

Weils so schön ist und ich grad eh nichts besseres zu tun habe auch noch ein Foto von meinem Bike.
Letzte woche hats mich das erste mal böse reingehaun, rechter Arm geschient aber was noch viel schlimmer ist, bei der Remote Control ist das Blechrohr am Schalthebel stark gequetscht, funktionieren tuts aber immernoch.






[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/436201]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Karl der Grosse (12. August 2009)

> ...noch viel schlimmer ist, bei der Remote Control ist das Blechrohr am Schalthebel stark gequetscht, funktionieren tuts aber immernoch.



Naja, sooo schlimm ist das ja auch nicht. Das kann man ja evtl. wieder gerade drücken, also rund drücken oder natürlich das Ersatzteil kaufen. Aber solange es noch funktioniert, is ja gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mop rocka (12. August 2009)

Karl der Grosse schrieb:


> Naja, sooo schlimm ist das ja auch nicht. Das kann man ja evtl. wieder gerade drücken, also rund drücken oder natürlich das Ersatzteil kaufen. Aber solange es noch funktioniert, is ja gut.



Ich habe auch etwas übertrieben...


----------



## Karl der Grosse (12. August 2009)

Du könntest ja in Zukunft den Zug des RCL unten am Lenker vorbei legen, also dass der RCL nicht mehr über dem Lenker ist, sondern darunter. Dann kann er auch nicht so schnell abbrechen.


----------



## mop rocka (12. August 2009)

Karl der Grosse schrieb:


> Du könntest ja in Zukunft den Zug des RCL unten am Lenker vorbei legen, also dass der RCL nicht mehr über dem Lenker ist, sondern darunter. Dann kann er auch nicht so schnell abbrechen.



Abgebrochen ist er ja nicht und es passt schon so wie es ist.
Schlimm ist es nicht nur etwas ärgerlich, passiert halt wenn man nicht bremsen kann...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. August 2009)

Schick, mop rocka.

Ich wünsche deinem Arm gute Besserung.

Kamst du inzwischen mal dazu, dein Bike zu wiegen? Hast du eigentlich die NC 17 bzw. Wellgo Mg 1 Pedale montiert? Wären noch eine Option für mein Xc (in weiss natürlich und nur 20 Gramm schwerer als die 959 Klickies).

Wieviel Einfahrtzeit benötigt denn die Menja ca.? Kommt du mit den angegebenen Drücken auf der Gabel gut aus oder weichen die zu sehr von der Realität ab?


Wegen des Services kann man zweigeteilter Meinung sein. Zum einen finde ich es gut, dass der Laden Votec wieder ordentlich läuft - auf der anderen Seite erwartet man natürlich als Kunde ein perfektes Radel und vor allem, was viel wichtiger ist, eine gute nachträgliche Betreuung (aftersales). 
Ich bin absolut nicht abgeneigt, meinen Fuhrpark noch durch ein Sx oder Fr zu erweitern. Mir gefallen die Bikes richtig gut. 
Natürlich wird man nur zum wiederholten Käufer, wenn man mit dem Laden zufrieden ist.

Ich erwarte für mein Geld einen tadellosen Gegenwert. Wenn dann doch noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten nicht hunderprozentig stimmig sind, so erwarte ich die selbstverständliche, schnelle Nachbesserung.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh, dass ihr mich damals doch vom Canyon Al abgehalten habt und seitens Votec bekehrt. Das Al ist ein schönes Bike - das Votec gefällt mir aber besser.

In diesem Sinne. 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## mop rocka (12. August 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich wünsche deinem Arm gute Besserung.
> 
> Kamst du inzwischen mal dazu, dein Bike zu wiegen? Hast du eigentlich die NC 17 bzw. Wellgo Mg 1 Pedale montiert? Wären noch eine Option für mein Xc (in weiss natürlich und nur 20 Gramm schwerer als die 959 Klickies).
> 
> Wieviel Einfahrtzeit benötigt denn die Menja ca.? Kommt du mit den angegebenen Drücken auf der Gabel gut aus oder weichen die zu sehr von der Realität ab?



Danke, Freitag kommt die Schiene ab dann gehts hoffentlich wieder.

Wie schonmal gesagt hab ich nur ne Personenwaage die mir 11,6 kg mit Pedalen angezeigt hat. 
NC17 Pedale sind das.
Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen weil ich den Unterschied zu einer eingefahrenen und einer nicht eingefahrenen nicht kenne .
Der Druck wurde als ich es im Shop abgeholt habe auf mein Gewicht eingestellt, allerdings kann ich dir den momentanen nicht sagen, ich weiss ihn nicht und eine Pumpe habe ich (noch) nicht.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. August 2009)

Hallo mop rocka,

sorry - ich bin einfach zu vergesslich 

11,6 mit Pedale ist eine Ansage. Meins liegt mit den schweren XM30 bei 11,38 kg.
Laut Gabel-Aufkleber benötige ich 1 bar weniger, als momentan drin ist. Ich experimentiere dann erstmal mit den Werten.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (12. August 2009)

Echt schönes Bike Blomquist!  Da bereut man den Rücktritt von Canyon wohl nicht - auch wenn du dermaßen lange warten musstest 

Welche 'Kleinigkeiten' stören dich denn im Moment?


----------



## Tarl (12. August 2009)

Hallo mtb-buschi.
Ich kann deinen Ärger ja verstehen aber das Problem hat nicht nur Votec.
Die sogenannten Fachhändler in meiner Ecke taugen auch nicht fiel.
Was Ich mir ansehen wollte war meist nicht da,nicht in meinen Großen nicht lieferbar oder oder oder .

Habe mein Votec MR ohne Probefahrt direkt nach Willingen bestellt.
Dort konnte man sich die Bikes wenigsten ansehen und probe sitzen. 
  Fachhändler    

Gruß
Tarl


----------



## DriverSFM (12. August 2009)

@ mop rocka,
@Kalle Blomquist

Glückwunsch zu euern Rädern, sehen echt klasse aus.
Komplett Weiss bzw. Blau macht was her!!

Ich bin gespannt wann mein Cr in Schwarz/weiss fertig ist. Auf meine letzte Nachfrage bei Votec kam die Bestätigungsmail für KW 33-35. 
Kanns jetzt kaum noch erwarten ;-)

Gruß 
Driversfm


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. August 2009)

Nabend,

ich bin heute ausgiebiger mit dem Xc unterwegs gewesen. Fährt sich sehr gut. Schön steifer Rahmen und klasse Vortrieb.

Zum Aufbau: ich musste gestern lediglich Vorbau, Laufräder, Pedale und Sattelstütze montieren. Alles Weitere passte fürs Erste.

Zur Schaltung: 
Der Umwerfer war sehr gut eingestellt und bei dem Schaltwerk musste ich lediglich die Zugspannung leicht erhöhen und den äußeren Begrenzungsbereich vergrößern. Also auch nur eine Sache von ein paar Minuten.

Was Canyon besser kann: C. liefert die Bikes (in der Regel) mit einem Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz aus. Das schont den Lack und die Nerven. Apropos Lack: leider sind auch keine Gummischutzhüllen über den Schaltzugaußenhüllen. Gibt nach den ersten zwei Fahrten gleich unschöne Kratzer durchs Lenken.

@ stevenscrosser: an der rechten Sitzstreben befindet sich ein kleiner Lackschaden, es fehlt das Logo auf dem Steuerrohr und die Aufnahme des Flaschenhalters am Sattelrohr ist nicht mittig sondern leicht schräg nach links vorgenommen worden (sieht man mit bloßem Auge beim Anpeilen von Oben). 
Sicherheitsrelevant: die Scheibenbremsschrauben, die den Adapter mit dem IS Gabelcasting verbinden, scheinen mir vorne sehr kurz. Ich habe sie umgehend gegen längere ausgetauscht. Weniger schlimm aber dennnoch erwähnenswert: meine Oro K24 Bremsen wurden mit Magura Adaptern montiert. Formula weist in der Anleitung ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass bei Verwendung von Fremdadaptern keinerlei Haftung übernommen wird.

Lobenswert: da Votec die Formula Oro K18 gerade nicht da hatte, wurden mir aufpreisfrei K24 montiert. 

@ DriverSFM: danke. Schwarz/weiss sieht auch gut aus - ich habe ein Canyon in der Kombi probe gefahren.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Linus36 (12. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier und gerade ziemlich angefixt vom Thema MTB. Bin mittlerweile soweit mir ein neues zu gönnen. Habe mir vor 13 Jahren ein Bulls gekauft, wobei ich selbst zu dem Zeitpunkt null Ahnung hatte und die Beratung ******** war. Ergo - Rad gekauft - ein paarmal gefahren - alles andere als Genuss und dann verrotten lassen.
Hab mir vor 2 Jahren dann ein RR gekauft - vorher Grundwissen angeeignet und ne gute Beratung gehabt - Ergebnis Radfahren kann echt Spass machen.
Bin jetzt in den Kreis Böblingen versetzt worden und der Meinung dass man hier super MTB fahren kann. Hab in der Zwischenzeit mein altes Bulls etwas aufgewertet (neuer Sattel, neue Pedale - Klickies und Bärenkralle ) mehr lohnt sich da nicht mehr, zumal auch die Geometrie nicht wirklich das ist, was ich möchte. Ergebnis bin noch mehr angefixt und möchte jetzt ein richtiges MTB - grins.
Im Moment bin ich bei Votec. Zweifel zwischen dem xm und dem sx.
Ich weiss noch nicht genau, wie weit ich gehe - soll heissen, wo ich mich überall bewegen möchte. Ich weiss dass ich Bock auf Waldwege habe - gern auch mal mit Wurzeln, aber wer weiss, vielleicht gehts ja auch mal weiter wenn man sich sicher ist, oder auch mal nen Bikepark ausprobieren.
Meine persönlichen Daten sind jetzt auch nicht soooo berauschend - grins
184 cm - Schrittlänge 91 cm  Gewicht knapp 120 - das soll sich aber wieder ändern.
Jetzt die Frage - die Ihr vermutlich schon xxx-mal gehört habt:
Welches Votec-Model macht mehr Sinn. Packen die überhaupt mein Gewicht,
welche Rahmengröße sollte ich wählen, wenn ich es eher komfortabel mag und nicht zu gestreckt fahren will - dafür hab ich ja das Rennrad.
Worauf sollte ich noch achten. 
Mein Limit liegt so bei 2500.
Ich selbst hab relativ wenig Ahnung, aber Votec hat ja nen Store in Stuttgart, was machbar ist von der Entfernung. 
Danke im Voraus - oder sollte ich lieber sagen sorry für die xte frage


----------



## don-rock (12. August 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Schick, mop rocka.
> 
> ....Wieviel Einfahrtzeit benötigt denn die Menja ca.? Kommt du mit den angegebenen Drücken auf der Gabel gut aus oder weichen die zu sehr von der Realität ab?....



hi kalle,
ich fahre die menja 100 jetzt seit ca. anfang märz.
da hat sich seit dem schon etwas verändert.
habe seit ca. 2 monaten den eindruck, dass sie nun eingefahren ist, da ich seit her keine veränderungen mehr feststellen konnte.
bspw. sind veränderungen bei luftdruck- als auch zugstufe spürbar intensiver als vorher.
die angaben der aufgeklebten tabellen passen -zumindest bei mir- nicht.
bei der wotan übrigens nicht.
da empfehle ich auf jeden fall, im laufe der zeit etwas zu experimentieren. 
vor allem mit der zugstufe. das geht ja sogar spontan unterwegs.


----------



## ikky (12. August 2009)

@Linus36:

also in meinem Übergabeprotokoll steht, für Fahrrad+Fahrer+Gepäck maximal 110kg.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das eine pauschale Aussage ist oder speziell für das V.XM gilt.
Der Wert scheint mir schon etwas niedrig, da man wenn man das Gepäck noch mit einrechnet man nur ca 90 kg wiegen darf.Da würde ich einfach nochmal nachfragen.

Zur Frage xm oder sx: wenn du eh schon mit dem Gedanken spielts mal in den Bikepark zu gehen würde ich das sx nehmen. So ärgerst du dich dann später nicht wenn du etwas extremer fahren willst.


----------



## Linus36 (13. August 2009)

@ ikky - Danke für die prompte Antwort. Werde mich da auch nochmal schlau machen.Hätte noch ne Frage. Ich habe auf Deinen Fotos gesehen, dass Du ne ziemlich identische Ausstattung hast, wie die, die ich auch gewählt hätte, wenn es ein xm wird. Allerdings hat man mir bei meinem Erstbesuch im Store in Stuttgart gesagt, dass es am besten sei, wenn Gabel und Dämpfer aufeinander abgestimmt sind, weshalb bei ner ersten Konfiguration beide von Fox waren. Du hast aber, wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe ne Magura Gabel. Gibts dafür besondere Gründe??


----------



## ikky (13. August 2009)

@Linus36:
 es gab keinen besonderen Grund die war einfach standardmäßig dabei. Nur den Dämpfer hab ich getauscht, von dt swiss auf fox, da der Fox besser sein soll.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. August 2009)

Hallo don-rock,



don-rock schrieb:


> hi kalle,
> ich fahre die menja 100 jetzt seit ca. anfang märz.
> da hat sich seit dem schon etwas verändert.
> habe seit ca. 2 monaten den eindruck, dass sie nun eingefahren ist, da ich seit her keine veränderungen mehr feststellen konnte.
> ...



Weichen denn die Druckangaben bei dir nach oben oder unten ab? Ich habe den Druck jetzt mal auf 70 PSI abgelassen, was ich laut Aufkleber bei 85kg benötigen würde. Ab Werk waren über 80psi für die über 90kg Liga drin. Im Stand werkelte die Forke dann gleich wesentlich fluffiger. Mal schauen, wie sich das auf dem Trail verhält.

@ Linus36: kläre vorher auf jeden Fall noch ab, ob die Bikes für das Gesamtgewicht zulässig sind. Ich vermute mal, dass das SX eher eine höhere Gewichtsfreigabe hat. Dennoch solltest du bedenken, dass das Fahrverhalten der beiden Bikes unterschiedlich sein wird (Xm: allround und SX schon eher bergablastig).
Dass Gabel und Dämpfer vom selben Hersteller sein müssen, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Man sagt dem Dt Dämpfer nach, dass er überhitzen würde - ich kann fürs Heck da auf jeden Fall den Fox Float mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-buschi (13. August 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> - ich kann fürs Heck da auf jeden Fall den Fox Float mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen.
> 
> Gruß
> Kalle


 
Hallo Kalle.

Hat der FOX RP23 bei Votec auch die Pro-Pedal Einstellung, oder Lock-out?

Der Hi-Dämpfer wäre nämlich das Einzige, was ich abweichend vom V.XM 1.2 wählen würde.....

Ach nein - noch was: taugen die Shimano XT-Systemlaufradsätze, oder sollte man da leiber gleich auf DT Swiss gehen??

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Hilfe,

beste Grüße,
Alex.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. August 2009)

mtb-buschi schrieb:


> Hallo Kalle.
> 
> Hat der FOX RP23 bei Votec auch die Pro-Pedal Einstellung, oder Lock-out?
> 
> ...



Hallo Alex,

ich fahre den Rp23 in einem anderen Bike. Er hat drei unterschiedlich intensive Pro Pedal Stufen, die man zu oder abschalten kann.

Bei meinem Xc habe ich mich für die XT Systemlaufräder entschieden. Vor einem Jahr wurde hier öfter etwas über Freilaufprobleme berichtet. Seitdem habe ich aber nichts mehr diesbezüglich gehört. 
Taugen werden die Xt Laufräder auf jeden Fall. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich mich beim XM aber wohl für die DT 1750er Laufräder entscheiden 
(Die Steckachsversion der Xt Laufräder wiegt gut 300 Gramm mehr als meine Schnellspannerversion - mit den Ex 1750 könntest du nochmal 250 Gramm an rotierender, ungefederter Masse einsparen).

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Bloodhound5 (13. August 2009)

würde sagen dass Shimanos Enduro Laufräder das bessere Preis Leistungs verhältniss, die DT Sind aber das bessere Laufrad 

Die Shimanos liegen bei 2020 Gramm der Satz, DT Swiss bei 1750. Du spaarst also gegen einen Aufpreis von ca 200 Euro in etwa 270g am Rad. Hast dann allerdings keine Tubeless Option.

Anders verhält es sich wenn du die Fox Gabel wählst mit der 15mm Achse vorne, hier wird dann der Shimano XT All Mountain LRS verbaut, der wiegt schlappe 1744g, also etwas leichter als der DT EX1750. Hier würde der Aufpreis wohl eher einen Stabilitätsgewinn bedeuten.

Ganz anders angegangen: Im Schwarz weißen Rad sehen die XT-Enduros klasse aus (weil eben auch schwarz/weiß), nimmst du das Rad in Rot/weiß sind die DT Swiss eigentlich Pflicht. Zwar eine sehr weibliche Argumentation, aber vielleicht hilfts 

@Kalle:
Mach den Schnellspanner vorne mal parallel zum Boden, dann ists perfekt. Blau sieht klasse aus.


----------



## mtb-buschi (13. August 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> würde sagen dass Shimanos Enduro Laufräder das bessere Preis Leistungs verhältniss, die DT Sind aber das bessere Laufrad
> 
> Die Shimanos liegen bei 2020 Gramm der Satz, DT Swiss bei 1750. Du spaarst also gegen einen Aufpreis von ca 200 Euro in etwa 270g am Rad. Hast dann allerdings keine Tubeless Option.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Bloodhound5.

Ich bin da nicht so der Milligramm-Fuchser...
(dazu habe ich selber zu viele kg am Körper)

Der Preisunterschied hat mich da nur stutzig gemacht, sodass ich dachte, dass die Shimano LRs vielleicht nicht soo der Bringer sind....
Aber wenn man die Shimano's ohne Bedenken fahren kann, werden es die dann wahrscheinlich auch erstmal werden.

Farbe würde wohl das blau werden
Ist das eigentlich - wie es die Homepage vermuten läßt - metallic/eloxiert, oder "nur" Uni?!?


Grüße,
Alex.


----------



## Linus36 (13. August 2009)

Schon mal Danke für die hilfreichen Infos.Macht es preismäßig Sinn mit der Bestellung bis nach der Eurobike zu warten. Denke bei Votec eher nicht, da die ja ohnehin auf Bestellung arbeiten und so keine Lager leerbekommen müssen. Gibt es eigentlich nen besonders guten Zeitpunkt günstig ein Bike zu schießen??GrußLinus


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. August 2009)

Hallo,

@ Bloodhound5: schon längst geschehen

@ Alex: nein die sind schon gut. Die rotierende und ungefederte Masse kann aber nie gering genug sein 

@ Linus36: angeblich (liest man ja jedes Jahr) wurden die Preise von Shimano und Sram 2010 gut angezogen. So sind zum Beispiel die Specialized Bikes im nächsten Jahr 100-300 Euro teurer.  Ich denke kaum, dass Votec noch Bikes über hat - bei der Nachfrage im moment. Also wenn du mich fragst, würde ich lieber jetzt zum alten Kurs ordern, als sich dann eventuell im nächsten Jahr über den Aufpreis zu ärgern.

Wenn es kein Votec sein muss, dann gibt es im moment schon viele gute Angebote bei anderen Discountern. Aber wen interessieren die, wenn doch ein Votec zur Debatte steht? 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## stevenscrosser (13. August 2009)

> @ stevenscrosser: an der rechten Sitzstreben befindet sich ein kleiner Lackschaden, es fehlt das Logo auf dem Steuerrohr und die Aufnahme des Flaschenhalters am Sattelrohr ist nicht mittig sondern leicht schräg nach links vorgenommen worden (sieht man mit bloßem Auge beim Anpeilen von Oben).
> Sicherheitsrelevant: die Scheibenbremsschrauben, die den Adapter mit dem IS Gabelcasting verbinden, scheinen mir vorne sehr kurz. Ich habe sie umgehend gegen längere ausgetauscht. Weniger schlimm aber dennnoch erwähnenswert: meine Oro K24 Bremsen wurden mit Magura Adaptern montiert. Formula weist in der Anleitung ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass bei Verwendung von Fremdadaptern keinerlei Haftung übernommen wird.



- Kannst ja mal bescheid sagen, wie sich VOTEC dazu äußert. Flaschenhalter - Bohrungen schief? Logo fehlt  - das ja lustig


----------



## DerKeiler (13. August 2009)

Linus36 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich nen besonders guten Zeitpunkt günstig ein Bike zu schießen?



Letztes Jahr hatte Votec zwischen Weihnachten & Neujahr ne Abverkaufs-Aktion bei der es 15% gab. Hab Da ein Schnäppchen gemacht. Könnte mit schon vorstellen, daß es so was wieder geben wird...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich war gerade mit dem XC rumheizen. So geil. Fährt sich formidabel. In dieser Richtung also alles super und volle Kaufempfehlung.



stevenscrosser schrieb:


> - Kannst ja mal bescheid sagen, wie sich VOTEC dazu äußert. Flaschenhalter - Bohrungen schief? Logo fehlt  - das ja lustig



Na klar mache ich. Gestern Abend habe ich nochmal eine Mail an Herrn Rose geschickt - mal schauen.



DerKeiler schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hatte Votec zwischen Weihnachten & Neujahr ne Abverkaufs-Aktion bei der es 15% gab. Hab Da ein Schnäppchen gemacht. Könnte mit schon vorstellen, daß es so was wieder geben wird...



Daran kann ich mich auch noch schwach erinnern. Aber wurden da nicht ältere Modelle angeboten?

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linus36 (13. August 2009)

@ kalle b. Discounter fehlt mir die Ahnung. Darum eben Votec, da die in Stuttgart nen Laden mit Service haben oder alternativ nen Fachhändler. War heute in Calw bei Radax, die haben mir ein Enduro empfohlen auch wegen meinem Gewicht. Die haben da vor allem Specialiced aber die AM von denen haben nur 120 mm Federweg und die Enduros sehen schon sehr wuchtig aus. Daher glaube ich, dass das xm mit 140 mm eigentlich die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist. Damit sollten Trails möglich sein und der Bikepark bis auf heftige Sprünge wohl auch noch machbar sein. Ansonsten - je mehr Händler ich aufsuche desto verwirrter werde ich - grins. Allein der Unterschied an Gabeln - Lock out oder absenkbar - oder beides. Fox oder eigene Specialiced Gabel - ich werd irre


----------



## Linus36 (13. August 2009)

und nochmal ich - sorry im Voraus  - 
ich bin mir mit Votec eigentlich ja schon recht sicher. Allerdings kann man da ja nicht wirklich probe fahren, sondern bestenfalls probe sitzen. Reicht das. Erkennen die im Votecstore in Stuttgart ob mir das rad dann auch "passt" - Ihr seht ich bin mtb-mässig ein Pflegefall. Worauf muss ich achten


----------



## DriverSFM (13. August 2009)

Alsoletztes Jahr gab es im Oktober einen Votecday in Wenden. Da soll es wohl auch ein paar Prozente bei der Bestellung gegeben haben. Herr Rose sagte mir, das es dieses Jahr auch vermutlich wieder einen Votecday in Wenden geben wird. Aber genaues konnte er noch nicht sagen.


----------



## simdiem (13. August 2009)

sorry aber in den Bikepark mit 120kg würde ich dir auf gar keinen Fall empfehlen und schon gar nicht mit einem AM. Ich wiege fahrfertig 66 kg und habe ein AM (allerdings von Canyon, denke trotzdem, dass sich die Steifigkeit im Vergleich zum Votec nicht sonderlich unterscheidet). Und wenns im Bikepark ruppig wird, ist das Bike definitiv überfordert.

Ich würde dir wenn dann das V.SX empfehlen, aufgrund des steiferen Rahmens.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. August 2009)

Nabend,

@ linus36: ich habe mein Xc auch blind bestellt ohne das aktuelle Modell je gefahren zu sein  Ich würde allerdings an deiner Stelle mit dem XM nicht in den Bikepark gehen. Ist laut Votec nicht für Sprünge und Bikepark zugelassen.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Bikeskippy (13. August 2009)

Hallo werte VOTEC-Gemeinde,

habe vor einem Monat das v.xc 1.1 "von der Stange" in schwarz bestellt. Mir wurden 6-8 Wochen Lieferzeit in Aussicht gestellt. Hat jemand zufällig von Euch ein v.xc in schwarz und 46er Rahmen, der ein Foto des Bikes einstellen könnte. Meine Wartezeit würde dadurch subjektiv verkürzt werden)!

Besten Dank im Voraus!

Übrigens habe ich gehört, dass einige Mitarbeiter bei VOTEC krank waren und es dadurch zu den deutlich längeren Lieferzeiten gekommen sein soll!

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b00m (13. August 2009)

Man muss im Pikepark nicht zwangsläufig springen um sein Material an die Grenze zu bringen. Je nach Streckenzustand können einen Bremswellen, Wurzeln und Steine auch so schon gut von der Bahn ab bringen.


----------



## Linus36 (13. August 2009)

Danke Euch allen - mit Bikepark meine ich jetzt auch nicht zwingend die Mördersprünge - eher so Wellengeschichten etc. - ich vermute mit jeder Zeile merkt Ihr wie wenig plan ich von der Geschichte habe. Wie sieht es denn mit verwurzelten Trails aus - packt das das xm bei mir - vorausgesetzt natürlich votec gibt das Teil überhaupt für mein Gewicht frei. Komm ich mit dem sx auch noch einigermassen die Berge hoch???


----------



## Erroll (13. August 2009)

Nimm am besten ein VSX und gut is. Mit der Zeit wirst du aggressiver fahren und dann bist du froh, wenn du ein SX hast. Bergauf müsste mit einem VSX auch noch passabel gehen. Konnte es leider noch nicht selbst versuchen. Wie ich diese Warterei hasse....


----------



## Boeser_Geist (13. August 2009)

VCS ist endlich da! 
Seit einer Woche!  
Total tolles Teil!    

Leider wandert der Druckpunkt der vorderen Elixir CR. Trotz maximaler Verstellung vom Griff weg, komm ich beim Bremsen schon an die restlichen Finger. DOT tritt keins aus.  Dazu gibt es auch einige Freds im Forum, nur wo da genau der Fehler liegt, habe ich nicht rauslesen können... Ein Tipp wäre an dieser Stelle gigantisch (ohne den Tipp "dann schick/bring es doch wieder zurück zum richten") 

Bilder folgen...


----------



## Popeye34 (14. August 2009)

Boeser_Geist schrieb:


> VCS ist endlich da!
> Seit einer Woche!
> Total tolles Teil!
> 
> ...



Schämst du dich den gar nicht??

Seit einer Woche das V.CS unterm Arsch, und keine Bilder??
Also, schnell ein paar Fotos für uns, und bitte das Gewicht

Danke im voraus


----------



## stevenscrosser (14. August 2009)

Ich bin wirklich mal gespannt, ob die EuroBike wirklich schon realistische Ausblicke auf 2010 freigibt. Bei mir klappt es nämlich erst dann mit einem VOTEC - vorrausgesetzt ich verliebe mich in die 2010er Modelle genauso wie in die 2009er. Leider wird man denke ich mal mit höheren Preisen rechnen müssen. Aber wenn VOTEC seine letzten Macken auch noch abstellt, bin ich gerne bereit, das zu zahlen. *Crosser der schon vom 2010er VOTEC träumt*


----------



## don-rock (14. August 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hallo don-rock,
> Weichen denn die Druckangaben bei dir nach oben oder unten ab? Ich habe den Druck jetzt mal auf 70 PSI abgelassen, was ich laut Aufkleber bei 85kg benötigen würde. Ab Werk waren über 80psi für die über 90kg Liga drin. Im Stand werkelte die Forke dann gleich wesentlich fluffiger. Mal schauen, wie sich das auf dem Trail verhält.
> Gruß
> Kalle



hallo kalle,
bei der menja bin meist ich so mit 0,5-0,8 BAR drüber.
manchmal auch minimal unter der empfehlung.
je nach terrain.

bei der wotan in dem V.SX, mit dem ich häufiger unterwegs bin als mit dem XC, meist ebenfalls (0,5 - 0,8 BAR) drunter.

allerdings habe ich bei beiden forken noch keine "standard-einstellung" gefunden. ich probiere viel aus mit verschiedenen luftdruck bei verschiedenen zugstufen einstellungen.

glaube ich werde auch keine standard-einstellungen finden, 
da es nach meinem geschmack vom terrain abhängig ist.
welches ja teilweise enorm variiert.
bei der menja macht sich der wirkungsgrad einer veränderten einstellung meiner meinung nach deutlicher bemerkbar.

@linus36

hallo linus,
empfehlungen sind ja immer schwierig.
denke aber ebenfalls, dass du mit dem SX beser bedient bist.
lass dich von der KG zahl nicht primär beeindrucken.
die heutigen enduros sind erstaunlich gut zu pedalieren, trotz der vergleichsweise "hohen" gewichte - welche bei hoher stabilität immer gegeben sind. ich denke mit 120KG solltest du schon auf stabilität achten.


@Bikeskippy

ein 42er findest du in meinen fotoalbum.
sieht allerdings mittlerweile etwas anders aus.
vorbau umgedreht und alle spacer raus, lenker somit deutlich tiefer.
andere schluppen sind drauf und ein anderer sattel.


@Boeser-Geist
"wir
wollen
fotos sehn wir wollen fotos sehn, 
wir woll´n - wir woll´n, 
wir wollen fotos sehn..."


@alle

der vergangene votec day in wenden war ja im oktober.
wer würde denn gerne in diesem jahr von euch dort auflaufen?


----------



## kaycee (15. August 2009)

@stevenscrosser

"wesentliche Änderungen wird es bei den Hardtails in 2010 nicht geben.
Die ersten Infos wird es auf der Eurobike Messe geben.
Wir werden unsere Räder nicht mit der Lefty ausrüsten."

Ist ein Zitat aus ner supportanfrage von mir, da keine klaren Daten drin stehen und wohl auch keine Geheimnisse verraten werden denke ich mal, dass das kein Problem ist, das zu posten.

Für mich als Votec Tox Light Fahrer stellt sich schon kaum die Frage nach nem neuen Votec, die Rahmen sind einzeln zu teuer vor allem für das Gewicht, würde da wohl eher das Tox aus den guten alten Zeiten weiter fahren.

Evtl. kommt da nächste Saison ne schöne Lefty ran, dann geht die GS4 Air in Rente.

Finds ehrlich gesagt schade, dass die für die nächste Saison anscheinend kein neues Hardtail rausbringen werden, auch wenn das V.CR optisch sehr geil finde.

Auch sehr schade, dass Votec mittlerweile Versender ist, was wohl anscheinend der einzige Weg für sie war, das Unternehmen weiter zu führen.
Dadurch fallen sie mittlerweile leider bei mir raus, werde mein nächstes Bike wieder beim Local Dealer beschaffen.


----------



## achalm (15. August 2009)

Hallo,

pünktlich nach 8 Wochen Wartezeit ist mein V.XM endlich da! Habe es im Stuttgarter Shop abgeholt. Hatte zwischenzeitlich gezweifelt ob die titanfarbene Talas auch wirklich zum schwarz-weißen Rahmen passt, aber ich war dann doch positiv überrascht ... 

Am Bike ist soweit alles in Ordnung, traumhaft verarbeitet, mir sind keine Fehler aufgefallen. Die Gabel hatte etwas Spiel im Steuerrohr, was sich aber schnell beheben ließ. 

Habs gestern dann erstmal richtig dreckig gemacht (hoffentlich gibts bald diesen Spritzschutz für den Dämpfer).

Grüße
Marco


(... ja, die Mädchen-Pedale kommen noch ab)


----------



## warpax (15. August 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> der vergangene votec day in wenden war ja im oktober.
> wer würde denn gerne in diesem jahr von euch dort auflaufen?



Oh ja, wir könnten so eine Art Foren- bzw. Threadtreff machen. Dann aber bitte nicht am zweiten Oktober-Wochenende, da bin ich schon seit Monaten verplant.

@Kalle:
Sehr schönes Bike, vor allem dieses satte Blau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (16. August 2009)

Was war noch gleich der Grund, warum keine weißen bzw. schwarzen Fox-Gabeln mehr verbaut werden konnten?

Was sind eigentlich eure Wünsche/Träume für 2010 an Votec?


----------



## Erroll (16. August 2009)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich eure Wünsche/Träume für 2010 an Votec?



Ich glaub ich hab´s weiter oben schon mal geschrieben. Für mich ganz klar ne Talas 36 für´s VSX und ne ISCG Aufnahme für den Rahmen. Letzteres kommt wohl, was so gemunkelt wird.


----------



## DriverSFM (16. August 2009)

@ achalm
Da hast du ein echt schickes Bike. Ich hoffe meines kommt in der nächsten Woche.


----------



## Firstlight (16. August 2009)

Hallo nabend...

ich hab ja schon länger nix  mehr hier gepostet aber eine Kleinigkeit möchte ich Euch dennoch nicht vorenthalten.

Ich bin heute mit Freunden eine kleine Runde Baldeney-See in Essen gefahren...........unterm Strich 56km.............

ein Kollega fährt ein Specialized Enduro.........(der Jung ist Fit und mach in 3 Wochen seine 2te Alpencross)

dennoch sagte ich zu Ihm:


"Am ersten Tag fragte Gott die Steine------------""Steine, wollt ihr VOTEC-Fahrer werden ?""
Aber die Steine antworteten >nein Herr wir sind nicht hart genug!!!<

Ich muss zugeben da musste selbst er grinsen 

Ach ja an alle Marine Soldaten....ja ich weiß der Spruch gehöhrt den U-Boot Soldaten.


gruß First


----------



## Slash_93 (16. August 2009)

Wiso ist das V.FR mommentan nicht mehr verfügbar?


----------



## flowbike (16. August 2009)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> Wiso ist das V.FR mommentan nicht mehr verfügbar?


Da gab es wohl Lieferprobleme bei einem Zulieferer und da ja jetzt eh ein neues V.FR angekündigt ist, wird da wohl auch nix mehr kommen.


----------



## svs (16. August 2009)

Nach einer Woche PDS sind die ersten Spuren am V.FR sichtbar.
Die Lackqualität ist nicht sehr berauschend und bröckelt an einigen Stellen vom Rahmen (sehr wahrscheinlich durch kleinere Steinschläge). 
Beim Fahren im kleinsten Ritzel scheuert die Kette z.T. an der Strebe des Hinterbaus, so dass auch hier kein Lack mehr vorhanden ist.

Die eingebaute Elixir hat sich auch schon verabschiedet (kann Votec nichts dafür), mal schauen was sich hierbei ergibt.

Aber ansonsten super zufrieden damit =)


----------



## don-rock (16. August 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Oh ja, wir könnten so eine Art Foren- bzw. Threadtreff machen. ...



genau - das fände ich gut.
habe nur die befürchtung, dass leider viele sehr weit weg wohnen.



> stevenscrosser
> Was sind eigentlich eure Wünsche/Träume für 2010 an Votec?



hervorragende frage!

wünsche:
- ´ne neue homepage!
- langfristigen erfolg
- hydroforming nicht übertreiben
- rahmen günstiger anbieten
- VRO und SRAM X9 komponenten wieder in den konfigurator
- ein bezahlbares mini-"dirt"-fully
- RH 40 einführen, besonders beim V.FR
- mehr komponenten unter eigenen namen, mit eigenem design 
(griffe, sattelstangen, sättel, vorbauten, sattelklemmen, lenker....)
- (weiterhin?) möglichkeit auf custom optionen anbieten
(bspw. sonderfarben, rahmen ohne flaschenhalter-schrauben ermöglichen etc. .....)

träume:
- ´nen 800qm laden voller bikes 15 minuten von meiner wohnung entfernt


----------



## don-rock (16. August 2009)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> Wiso ist das V.FR mommentan nicht mehr verfügbar?



hi slash,
gut das du wieder mal hier reinschaust.
cool, hast dir in der zwischenzeit ein YT geschossen?
da war ich auch mal dran, sind faire preise und gute bikes.
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DriverSFM (16. August 2009)

> Oh ja, wir könnten so eine Art Foren- bzw. Threadtreff machen. ...


Also ich wäre dabei ! Ich habs nicht ganz so weit nach Wenden ;-)


----------



## don-rock (16. August 2009)

Firstlight schrieb:


> Hallo nabend...
> 
> ich hab ja schon länger nix  mehr hier gepostet ....
> dennoch sagte ich zu Ihm:
> ...



kannte ich noch nicht, find ich aber lustisch.
werde ich demnäxt mal auf rennrad fahrer um-münzen und dann hinterher rufen.
ist nämlich mein neues hobby.
bei rennrad fahrern, nachdem sie mich mit 1,0 cm seitenabstand überholt haben, mal für 10km in den windschatten hängen, mit surrenden stollenreifen...
(ja ok, nat. nur wenn die beine grad passen....)


----------



## achalm (16. August 2009)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Was war noch gleich der Grund, warum keine weißen bzw. schwarzen Fox-Gabeln mehr verbaut werden konnten?



Auf der Fox-Homepage wird die 2009er-Talas nur in titanfarben geführt - vermutlich gibts die dieses Jahr nur in dieser Farbe? Was mich dann aber stutzig macht, ist dass z.B. Canyon durchaus weiße und schwarze Modelle verbaut. Sind das ältere Modelle?!


----------



## ssirius (16. August 2009)

achalm schrieb:


> Auf der Fox-Homepage wird die 2009er-Talas nur in titanfarben geführt - vermutlich gibts die dieses Jahr nur in dieser Farbe? Was mich dann aber stutzig macht, ist dass z.B. Canyon durchaus weiße und schwarze Modelle verbaut. Sind das ältere Modelle?!



Das trifft wahrscheinlich nur für den Aftersales-Markt zu. An Hersteller liefert Fox die Gabel auf jeden Fall auch schwarz und weiss aus. 
Da müsste man mal die Disponenten fragen, ob da was schief gelaufen ist oder ob es einen anderen Grund dafür gibt.


----------



## M.Waiter (17. August 2009)

Hi
bin nun seit 1 Woche im Wartezimmer fürs V.CS
Hab ich im Votec Shop in Stuttgart bestellt. Super Beratung, kann ich absolut empfehlen hinzufahren !
Mein V.CS 
54er Rahmen in Rot/Weiß, XT LRS, XT Komponenten, Marta, Fox Fahrwerk, Truvativ Vorbau-Lenker. Getauscht wird noch auf SRam Drehgriffe, bin eingefleischter Gripshifter seit vielen jahren
Hoffe komme so um die 12,5kg, da währe spitze, mein Centurion Numinis bringt 14,3kg auf die Waage, für Marathons einfach etwas zu schwerfällig...

Grüße


----------



## b00m (17. August 2009)

XnS schrieb:


> Nach einer Woche PDS sind die ersten Spuren am V.FR sichtbar.
> Die Lackqualität ist nicht sehr berauschend und bröckelt an einigen Stellen vom Rahmen (sehr wahrscheinlich durch kleinere Steinschläge).
> Beim Fahren im kleinsten Ritzel scheuert die Kette z.T. an der Strebe des Hinterbaus, so dass auch hier kein Lack mehr vorhanden ist.



Jepa, mein Hinterbau hatte ähnlich wenig Lack mehr drauf nach den ersten Monaten.

Mein V.Fr liegt aktuell bei Votec, Rahmenbruch. Zudem hat man mir heute morgen, nach 3 Wochen warten auf eine Info, gesagt das kein V.Fr Rahmen mehr gebaut werden kann, da es keine Teile mehr gibt, ergo kann nichts repariert werden, super 
Ich erwarte heute noch nen Rückruf wie es weiter geht, hoffe Votec zeigt sich wenigstens irgendwie Kulant, momentan bin ich ziemlich gefrustet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (17. August 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> ....
> 
> @alle
> 
> ...



Hallo Zusammen ... hallo don-rock 

ich finde das eine sehr gute Idee. Ein VOTEC Fahrer _(-innen sind ja anscheind keine unterwegs  schade)_ Treffen beim nächsten VOTEC day in Wenden. Es werden wegen der Entfernung natürlich nicht alle kommen können, aber wer die Chance hat, dem kann ich das event nur empfehlen. Siehe auch Post 1 hier in diesem Thread. 

BTW : Warum man hier von mir und meinem bike so wenig liest, das lässt sich mit wenigen Worten beschreiben:  Es fährt einfach problemlos 

Nachdem das setup für die Menja und den MX200 fertig war, gab es für mich nichts grossartiges zum Basteln  Ich habe zwischendurch den Dämpfer mal ein wenig nachgepumpt. 

Doch eins war da doch: In den letzten Wochen knischte und knackte es im groben Gelände abundzu fürchterlich  Mir war es nicht so furchtbar wichtig aber dann nervte es mich doch. Überall mal ein wenig geölt. Das Geräusch blieb. Dann kam die Idee. Sattelstütze kräftig gefettet und alles war wieder ruhig und die Kiste schnurrt wieder wie ein _Rohloff _Kätzchen vor sich hin 

Bis bald

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## hope4 (17. August 2009)

@ Montana:

Na klar sind hier auch Mädels am Start  Naja, zumindest mal eine 

Ich war und werde wohl hoffentlich bald wieder eine Votec-Fahrerin sein. Mein geliebtes und lange zusammengespartes M6 ist mir vor ca. einem Jahr aus dem Keller geklaut worden. Nachdem die Versicherung aber alles anstandslos bezahlt hat und meine Trauer nun ein wenig versiegt ist, bin ich auch wieder bereit für ein neues Radl. Und das kann ja nur ein Votec sein 

Wenden ist nun auch nicht soweit von mir weg und ich denke, wenn es ab der 2. Oktober-Woche einen Votec-Day gibt, würde ich da auch hinkommen.

Nur mal so zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes


----------



## stevenscrosser (17. August 2009)

@ B00m

mein Mitgefühl  - ne Ahnung wie das passiert ist? Mikroriss beim Putzen bemerkt oder richtig krasser Bruch im Betrieb? Das wird wirklich interessant: - also die Sache mit dem Rahmen, der nicht mehr produziert wird


----------



## Linus36 (17. August 2009)

Guckuck - da bin ich wieder - und schon wieder ne Frage:
Ich wohne in der Nähe von Böblingen und habe, wie Ihr in der Zwischenzeit gemerkt haben solltet nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von der Materie.
Bin ich im Votec - Shop in Stuttgart Eurer Meinung auch als Anfänger gut aufgehoben, oder sollte ich lieber ein paar Euronen mehr investieren und zu nem Fachhändler gehen.
Danke 
Linus


----------



## Popeye34 (17. August 2009)

Genau das ist doch der "Fachhändler" !

Votec bekommst du sonst nirgends wo, nur in einem "Votec-Shop", in deinem Fall Stuttgart, oder dann über die Homepage...
...Und ja, du bist da gut aufgehoben, der Verkäufer macht einen Kompetenten Eindruck.

Also los, morgen ist Votec Tag !


----------



## stevenscrosser (17. August 2009)

Ich denke, dass du auch als 'Anfänger' eine auf dich zugeschnittene Beratung im Votec-Shop in Stuttgart erhalten wirst. Vorrausgesetzt du sagst dem Verkäufer das auch und erklärst ihm was für ein Bike du für welchen Einsatzzweck möchtest. Bisher habe ich in diesem Thread jedenfalls nichts negatives über den Stuttgarter Shop gelesen . Mir steht dort auch noch ein Besuch bevor, allerdings warte ich noch auf die 2010er Modelle


----------



## Linus36 (17. August 2009)

Das meine ich ja - aber die Frage ist, ob ich bei denen im Shop auch gut aufgehoben bin. Mir scheint es, dass hier alle - auch die im Shop kaufen - richtig Ahnung haben und wissen worauf es ankommt, was bei mir eben nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## kaycee (17. August 2009)

Im Endeffekt wollen die ja auch, dass du als glücklicher Kunde da raus gehst und das auch bleibst und villeicht dann bißchen mundpropaganda machst.
Ich kenne den Shop zwar nicht, aber ich denke mal, da ist man gut beraten egal ob Anfänger oder crack. 
Denke nicht, dass die da irgendwelches ehemaliges Supermarkt Kassenpersonal einsetzen, welches keinen Plan von der Materie hat.
Der Hauptaspekt, der sie von anderen fachhändlern unterscheidet wird wohl der Fakt sein, dass es dort wohl keine Herstelleralternative gibt ;-)


----------



## hope4 (17. August 2009)

Darum sind die Jungs in den Shops ja da. Die stehen einem mit Rat und Tat zur Seite und beantworten auch "Anfänger"-Fragen. Den Eindruck haben sie in Wenden auf jeden Fall auf mich gemacht. 

Frauen und Technik, da ist ja wohl klar, dass ich Hilfe gebraucht habe


----------



## Popeye34 (17. August 2009)

Linus36 schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja - aber die Frage ist, ob ich bei denen im Shop auch gut aufgehoben bin. Mir scheint es, dass hier alle - auch die im Shop kaufen - richtig Ahnung haben und wissen worauf es ankommt, was bei mir eben nicht der Fall ist.



Mach dir das Leben nicht schwer, geh einfach mal hin und du wirst schon sehen, das es nicht sooooo schlimm ist, jeder hat einmal ahnungslos angefangen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (17. August 2009)

Allgemeine Fragen kannst du ja sonst auch mal hier posten  Nur keine Scheu


----------



## Linus36 (17. August 2009)

OK - vielen Dank erstmal - dann wird wohl diese Woche ein Votec bestellt  und gehofft, dass die Warterei nicht zu lang wird - grins


----------



## DriverSFM (17. August 2009)

Jetzt habe ich inzwischen alles für mein neues Votec bereit liegen (Neue Pedale, Wandhalter, Montagepaste und natürlich Lust auf die erste Tour) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Was jetzt noch fehlt ist die Mail oder der Anruf von Votec, das ich mein V.Cr morgen abholen kann


----------



## Linus36 (17. August 2009)

Kann man bei Votec - bei Barzahlung - eigentlich noch was am Preis machen, oder Teile herausquatschen - oder sind die total fix, was den Bikepreis angeht.


----------



## hope4 (17. August 2009)

@ linus
Meine bessere Hälfte und ich haben direkt zwei V.XM bestellt und haben sofort den Gesamtbetrag gezahlt und selbst da war nix mehr am Preis zu machen. Ich denke den einzigen Rabatt kann man eventuell noch beim Votec-Day bekommen. Meines Wissens nach sind die Preise nämlich fix.

@driverSFM
Auf den Anruf oder die E-Mail warte ich auch täglich! Uns wurde ein Fertigstellungstermin ab Mitte KW 35 mitgeteilt. Heute Abend sollte ich nochmal nachfragen und nun warte ich auf die Rückmeldung!


----------



## DriverSFM (17. August 2009)

@hope4
Mir wurde ein Fertigstellungstermin zwischen KW 33 und 35 in Aussicht gestellt.
Ich bin ab morgen in der 7.Woche der Warterei


----------



## sundaydrive+r (18. August 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Jepa, mein Hinterbau hatte ähnlich wenig Lack mehr drauf nach den ersten Monaten.
> 
> Mein V.Fr liegt aktuell bei Votec, Rahmenbruch. Zudem hat man mir heute morgen, nach 3 Wochen warten auf eine Info, gesagt das kein V.Fr Rahmen mehr gebaut werden kann, da es keine Teile mehr gibt, ergo kann nichts repariert werden, super
> Ich erwarte heute noch nen Rückruf wie es weiter geht, hoffe Votec zeigt sich wenigstens irgendwie Kulant, momentan bin ich ziemlich gefrustet.



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, was und wo genau gebrochen ist - fahre ja auch so ein V.FR. Habe bisher nicht viel zu meckern, außer daß bei der Bike Attack ein Schraube am Hinterbau verlustig ging und das Lager für die Wippe etwas ausgeschlagen scheint uuuund die Joplin nach 3 Tagen den Geist wieder aufgab 

Also insgesamt hatte das V.FR wirklich 7 Tage lang in D-A-CH eine teilweise ruppige Freeride Woche zu bestehen - Sorge habe ich zwar keinen große, aber man kann ja nie wissen.

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## hope4 (18. August 2009)

@DriverSFM
War bei uns genau dieselbe Aussage. Wir sind nun auch in der 7. Wartewoche. Die nächste Woche ist damit hoffentlich die finale 8. und die lange Warterei hat ein Ende! Wird auch langsam Zeit!!!

Nun lese ich hier öfter was von Lack-Abplatzern! Ich habe leider schon mal die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei einem pulverbeschichteten Bike bei kleinster Berührung des Lenkers oder Steinschlägen der Lack abgeplatzt ist. Hat noch jemand hier die Erfahrung bei Votec damit gemacht? Sowas sollte ja eigentlich nicht unbedingt passieren, oder?


----------



## b00m (18. August 2009)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> @ B00m
> 
> mein Mitgefühl  - ne Ahnung wie das passiert ist? Mikroriss beim Putzen bemerkt oder richtig krasser Bruch im Betrieb? Das wird wirklich interessant: - also die Sache mit dem Rahmen, der nicht mehr produziert wird





sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, was und wo genau gebrochen ist - fahre ja auch so ein V.FR. Habe bisher nicht viel zu meckern, ...



Tjo, ich weis leider auch nicht genau wobei es passiert ist, wir waren im Bikepark in Leogang als ich es im Lift bemerkt habe. Ich hatte zuvor am Morgen nur einen kleinen Sturz, ich hab nen Wallride nicht mehr früh genug verlassen und bin quasi in der Luft raus geballert und leicht in den Hang gegenüber gebrettert, mich hat es dabei nicht mal vom Bike gelegt, aber wahrscheinlich wird es das gewesen sein. Das Unterrohr vom Hauptrahmen ist am Übergang ins Steuerrohr am Gusset leich eingeknickt, beim fahren hat man Anfangs garnichts gemerkt, war eben nur leicht. Im Lift kam dann das böse erwachen und mir war sofort klar das ich so nicht weiter fahren konnte.
Den Urlaub musste ich dann natürlich abbrechen, bin nach hause und gleich in den Shop in Stuttgart. Dort sagte man mir guten Wortes, eventuell weil man es nicht besser wusste (?), das ich mir keine sorgen machen bräuchte weil "Rahmen immer Garantie" sei. 

Mein Bike war nun ca. 3 Wochen bei Votec und nur durch eigene initiative habe ich nun Jemanden ans Telefon bekommen der mir gesagt hat das es KEIN Garantie fall ist und zu dem wohl keine V.Fr Hauptrahmen mehr gebaut werden können, mein Hinterbau ist ja voll in Takt. Zudem wurde schon angedeutet das ich eventuell auf den neuen 2010er Rahmen warten muss. 

Da ich Student bin und momentan kein Geld für einen komplett neuen Rahmen habe könnt Ihr euch vorstellen wie gefrustet ich aktuell bin. Ich sollte eigentlich gestern noch einen Rückruf von Votec bekommen wie es nun weiter geht. Nichts. 

Naja, ich werd heute wohl auch nichts hören und wieder mal von selbst anrufen müssen um nachzuhacken. Schade. 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (18. August 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, was und wo genau gebrochen ist - fahre ja auch so ein V.FR. Habe bisher nicht viel zu meckern, außer daß bei der Bike Attack ein Schraube am Hinterbau verlustig ging und das Lager für die Wippe etwas ausgeschlagen scheint uuuund die Joplin nach 3 Tagen den Geist wieder aufgab
> Grüße,
> sunday



Check mal die Vorspannung von dem Lager an der Wippe und - Geheimtipp  - hinter dem Dämpfer hast du nen kleines Schräubchen zur Achse Wippenachse hin, das kannste mal festziehen. hat bei mir immre geholfen wenns nach Spiel aussah.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (18. August 2009)

@b00m - mein Beileid hast Du - vor allem, weil das V.FR ein wirklich guter Freerider ist - hatte letztes Jahr, quasi ein ähnliches Problem, nur nicht von mir verursacht - mußte mein V8 einmotten  - schade, daß Votec sich da nicht etwas mehr hinterklemmt - allerdings sollte man auch bedenken, das bei denen gerade die Bude brennt (sinngemäß).

@Bloodhound5 - das ist in der Tat mal ein guter Tipp - werde ich morgen gleich mal das Rad noch etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.

@hope4 - Lack - also auf der Strebe ist untenrum so gut, wie kein Lack mehr drauf, aber ich denke bei artgerechter Haltung eines V.FR ist das auch normal, muss halt mal ein Reifen mit Kabelbindern drum oder ne Kettenführung dran - wobei ich auf das zweite Kettenblatt nicht verzichten will, kurbel auch gern mal hoch. Der restliche Lack sitzt allerdings noch gut, trotz Stürze, an Steinen rumgeschrabbel und anderen Bikes.

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## Schulter (18. August 2009)

Hallo b00m,
mein herzliches Beileid zu deinem Bike.
Hast du mal Kontakt zu den Jungs von Votec in Freudenberg aufgenommen? Bei meinem Bike (V.SX, altes Modell) hatte man den Verdacht, dass die Aufnahme des Dämpfers einen Riss hat. Bin direkt zum Werk in Freudenberg gefahren. Die haben es sich angeschaut und innerhalt von 3 Wochen hatte ich einen neuen Rahmen. Sie haben mir gesagt, dass es kein Riss war, aber man musste dazu die Stelle entlacken um sicherzugehen. Daher der neue Rahmen. Ich musste auch öfter anrufen und eine Woche länger warten als geplant - die Jungs bei Votec waren recht busy, aber das sollte keine Entschuldigung sein.
Hauptaussage bei den Jungs in Freudenberg war aber, dass bisher noch kein Rahmen gebrochen ist. Und es gab auch keine Probleme mir einen neuen Rahmen zu geben, obwohl es da alte Modell war.
Bist du denn schon ausserhalb der Garantiezeit? ist doch 24 Monate, oder? Jedenfalls beim V.SX. Aber das war in Freudenberg bei Votec nie ein Thema.


----------



## svs (18. August 2009)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> außer daß bei der Bike Attack ein Schraube am Hinterbau verlustig ging



Jo, Schraube hab ich auch eine Verloren. Nun wird wirklich vor jeder Fahrt geschaut ob alles sitzt.


----------



## Henning W (18. August 2009)

Wie fängt denn die Garantie an und wo hört sie auf ? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Votec Garantie gibt und schon gar keine 24 Monate! Das Wort Garantie sollten wir in diesem Zusammenhang mal vergessen.

Im Endkundengeschäft handelt es sich um eine "Gewährleistung", sprich "Sachmängelhaftung", und keine "Garantie". 

Die Sachmängelhaftung bezieht sich auf einen Mängel der zum Zeitpunkt des Verkaufs bereits bestanden hat und beträgt im b2c 24 Monate.
Bei einem "geknickten Unterrohr" sehe ich definitiv keinen Grund für den Hersteller den Rahmen zu tauschen, dass wäre dann ein Kulanzfall.

Eddie


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. August 2009)

Henning W schrieb:


> Wie fängt denn die Garantie an und wo hört sie auf ? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Votec Garantie gibt und schon gar keine 24 Monate! Das Wort Garantie sollten wir in diesem Zusammenhang mal vergessen.
> 
> Im Endkundengeschäft handelt es sich um eine "Gewährleistung", sprich "Sachmängelhaftung", und keine "Garantie".
> 
> ...



Hallo Eddie,

auch wenn hier im Forum oft Garantie und Gewährleistung miteinander verwechselt werden: in diesem Zusammenhang kann man durchaus von Garantie sprechen. Votec gewährt dem Kunden neben 2 Jahren Garantie (in dieser Zeit greift sowieso die Gewährleistung) eine Aufstockung auf 5 Jahre Garantie für den Rahmen, wenn man innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach Erhalt des Bikes die benötigten Unterlagen zurück schickt.
Ein geknicktes Unterrohr kann sehrwohl ein Mangel sein, da die Rohre nicht ausreichend dimensioniert worden seien könnten.

Mal by the way: langsam bin ich sauer - Herr Krebs hat sich wegen der Mängel an meinem XC immer noch nicht bei mir gemeldet. 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (18. August 2009)

> Mal by the way: langsam bin ich sauer - Herr Krebs hat sich wegen der Mängel an meinem XC immer noch nicht bei mir gemeldet.





> Naja, ich werd heute wohl auch nichts hören und wieder mal von selbst anrufen müssen um nachzuhacken. Schade.



- Selber noch ein wenig quängeln am besten - Also Votec in Ehren, aber am  Service muss 2010 noch ein bisschen gefeilt werden 

@ Linus: Schildere bitte deine Erfahrungen, sobald du im Votec-Shop warst und für welches Bike du dich entschieden hast und warum. 

Ach ja übrigens: Zum Thma Rahmen- und Lackschutz gibt es auch folgendes:

Unterrohr-Schutz gegen Steinschlag ( zugeschnitten sicher auch für das Sitzrohr verwendbar ):

Rose Tube Protector

Rahmenschutz-Aufkleber für die Stellen, die mit Brems- und Schaltzügen in Berührung kommen:

Xtreme Frame Protector

(Gibt's beides auch Carbon-Optik: Klick) und Klick

Alternativ gibs auch noch den Kabelhüllenüberzug


----------



## Henning W (18. August 2009)

Hi Kalle - 

ich habe mir eben mal kurz die Votec AGB durchgelesen und da steht nichts von 24 Monaten Garantie. 

Da wird von Sachmängelhaftung gesprochen ! 

Eddie

P.S.: Mal sehen was da rauskommt !


----------



## svs (18. August 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> wenn man innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach Erhalt des Bikes die benötigten Unterlagen zurück schickt.


Was fuer Unterlagen?


----------



## stevenscrosser (18. August 2009)

Aus dem Votec AGB:



> * § 5 Verjährung/Gefahrübergang
> 
> (1)  Die Verjährungsfrist für die Ansprüche aus Sachmängelhaftung beträgt 24 Monate und beginnt mit der Übergabe der Kaufsache. Ist der Kunde Unternehmer (§ 14 BGB), so beträgt die Frist 12 Monate ab Übergabe der Sache.



- Ist es das nicht?


----------



## Linus36 (18. August 2009)

@ Linus: Schildere bitte deine Erfahrungen, sobald du im Votec-Shop warst und für welches Bike du dich entschieden hast und warum. 
mach ich - werde heute nochmal zu einem Fachhändler in Stuttgart gehen, der vor allem Specialized Bikes führt, aber wohl vor allem guten Service und Beratung hat (ggf. incl. Vermessung) und nen grossen Leih/Testfuhrpark und wenn ich da auch noch der Meinung bin dass Votec zumindest vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar ist werde ich Freitag entweder das SX oder das XM bestellen. Allerdings machen mich die ganzen Mängelmeldungen hier schon etwas skeptisch. Rückmeldung gibts auf jeden Fall, das ist das mindeste was ich Euch hier zurückgeben kann.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. August 2009)

Hallo Votec-Fangemeinde,

@ stevenscrosser: dein Zitat bezieht sich lediglich auf die Gewährleistung. 



Henning W schrieb:


> Hi Kalle -
> 
> ich habe mir eben mal kurz die Votec AGB durchgelesen und da steht nichts von 24 Monaten Garantie.
> 
> ...




Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Mit dem Rad wird allerdings ein "Fahrrad-Handbuch" mit Betriebsanleitung ausgeliefert. 



XnS schrieb:


> Was fuer Unterlagen?



In den "Garantiebestimmungen" dieses Handbuchs steht: "Die Garantie für alle VOTEC Fahrrad-Rahmen kann auf 5 Jahre verlängert werden. Voraussetzung: Der Kunde schickt das separat beiligende Übergabeprotokoll mit Fahrradpass innerhalb von 30 Werktagen nach Versand des Rades vollständig ausgefüllt und unterzeichnet an Votec [...] zurück."


Zu meinem Problem: Herr Rose hat mich eben angerufen, da Herr Krebs nach wie vor sehr ausgelastet ist. Mein Bike wird nächste Woche von DPD abgeholt und ich bekomme dann einen neuen Rahmen 

Dadurch zieht sich das ganze Hardtail-Projekt natürlich weiter in die Länge - aber die Mängel sind dann wenigstens (hoffentlich) behoben.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## stevenscrosser (18. August 2009)

Du bist ein richtiger Pechvogel Kalle ! Naja, wenigstens weißt du jetzt was sache ist. Tausch also wegen dem KRatzer an der Sitzstrebe und dem fehlenden Logo vorn?

@ Linus: bedenke dabei, das kein Hersteller fehlerfrei ist. Ich will Specialized nicht schlecht machen - im Gegenteil: das sind Hammer Bikes! Aber wenn ich mir das Geld nehme und vergleiche, bekomme ich bei VOTEC unterm Strich wesentlich mehr für mein Geld als bei Specialized ( zumindest dieses Jahr noch  ) finde ich zumindest. Außerdem finde ich den Faktor, dass eben nicht jeder VOTEC fährt und ich den Shop direkt in meiner Nähe habe sehr ansprechend (komme ja auch ausm' Kreis Böblingen). Trotzdem erwarte ich die neuen Bikes 2010 mit Spannung  Aber Am besten überzeugst du dich wie gesagt selbst von den Bikes in den dazugehörigen Shops und dann wird dir dein Bauchgefühl schon das Richtige Bike aufzeigen ^.^


----------



## ka1saa (18. August 2009)

Linus36 schrieb:


> Kann man bei Votec - bei Barzahlung - eigentlich noch was am Preis machen, oder Teile herausquatschen - oder sind die total fix, was den Bikepreis angeht.


soweit ich weiß, gibts nur vorkasse (also schon vor der wartezeit löhnen) oder barzahlung dann bei abholung, von daher ist für die barzahlung wohl eher normal als ein handel-argument :I.

btw: ein freund hat sein votec vor kurzem abholen dürfen, und war - von der wartezeit abgesehen  - mit der persönlichen beratung sehr zufrieden. der betreffende verkäufer fährt (meiner meinung nach natürlich *g*) selber rad (votec, auch klar *löl*) und konnte damit auch zu komponenten und erfahrungen was sagen.

jaja bei mir dauerts leider noch mit bestellen, aber vielleicht ist bis dahin dann noch was zu den 2010er modellen bekannt !


----------



## hope4 (18. August 2009)

Habe eben einen Anruf von Votec erhalten. Unsere Räder sollten ja Mitte KW 35 nach 8 Wochen fertig werden, da wir die eigentlich für unseren Urlaub wollten.

Leider gibt es nun aktuell Probleme mit der Magura Thor  Magura hat wohl ein falsches Ventil eingebaut und alle Räder die mit der aktuellen Charge ausgestattet wurden sind mittlerweile wieder zurückgebracht worden.

Nun wartet Votec auf eine neue Lieferung, die für Ende dieser Woche zugesagt war. Sollte diese bis Dienstag eintreffen, können wir vermutlich Ende der nächsten Woche die Räder abholen. Wenn nicht, dann Urlaub ohne neue Bikes! 

Eine Alternative wurde uns noch angeboten von der Thor auf die Rock Shox Revelation umzusteigen, da diese wohl vorrätig ist. Wäre auch noch günstiger.

Was haltet Ihr davon? Finde auf jeden Fall das ausführliche Feed-Back gut, auch wenn es für uns eventuell längere Wartezeit bedeutet!


----------



## dkc-live (18. August 2009)

die revelation ist ne solide gabel. nimmt sich nicht viel zur thor würde ich behaupten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (18. August 2009)

Aus welchem Grund hattest du dich ursprünglich für die Magura Thor entschieden @ Hope?

Edit: Du hast um 21.19 gepostet und sagst, du hättest eben einen Anruf erhalten? - Machen die Jungs auch Nachtschicht?


----------



## Linus36 (18. August 2009)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Du bist ein richtiger Pechvogel Kalle ! Naja, wenigstens weißt du jetzt was sache ist. Tausch also wegen dem KRatzer an der Sitzstrebe und dem fehlenden Logo vorn?
> 
> @ Linus: bedenke dabei, das kein Hersteller fehlerfrei ist. Ich will Specialized nicht schlecht machen - im Gegenteil: das sind Hammer Bikes! Aber wenn ich mir das Geld nehme und vergleiche, bekomme ich bei VOTEC unterm Strich wesentlich mehr für mein Geld als bei Specialized ( zumindest dieses Jahr noch  ) finde ich zumindest. Außerdem finde ich den Faktor, dass eben nicht jeder VOTEC fährt und ich den Shop direkt in meiner Nähe habe sehr ansprechend (komme ja auch ausm' Kreis Böblingen). Trotzdem erwarte ich die neuen Bikes 2010 mit Spannung  Aber Am besten überzeugs du wie gesagt selbst von den Bikes in den dazugehörigen Shops und dann wird dir dein Bauchgefühl schon das Richtige Bike aufzeigen ^.^


Ja das habe ich auch mitbekommen. Andererseits kann ich bei Votec halt nicht Probefahren - aber die Frage ist, ob ich da überhaupt feststellen könnte worauf es ankommt. Naja die Tendenz geht derzeit zum xs bzw. xm - das zeigt sich noch. Specialized dient eher dem Vergleich bzw. der Absicherung. Aber vermutlich fällt Freitag oder Samstag die Entscheidung / wird bestellt. .... To be continued grins


----------



## stevenscrosser (18. August 2009)

Wieso kannst du Votec nicht probe fahren? Du gehst doch nach Stuttgart  oder ?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. August 2009)

Nabend,


stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Du bist ein richtiger Pechvogel Kalle ! Naja, wenigstens weißt du jetzt was sache ist. Tausch also wegen dem KRatzer an der Sitzstrebe und dem fehlenden Logo vorn?
> ...



da sagst du was 

Das ist allerdings nicht nur der Grund gewesen. Die Flaschenhalterbefestigungsbohrungen am Sattelrohr sind schräg und uneinheitlich nach links gesetzt worden. Sieht nicht so toll aus.

@ Hope4u: könnt ihr auch die Rock Shox Pike wählen? Falls ja - das wäre mein Favorit. Mit der Revelation machst du natürlich auch nichts verkehrt 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## hope4 (18. August 2009)

Ok, ich gebs zu der Anruf war nicht um 21.00 Uhr  Mir kam es aber so vor, als ob es eben erst gewesen wäre.

Hab aber auch nach 20 Uhr schon mal ne E-Mail von Herrn Rose erhalten, die machen wirklich Nachtschichten

Für die Thor hatte ich mich hauptsächlich nach Bauchgefühl entschieden. Magura ist mir grundsätzlich sympatischer und bisher habe ich nur gutes über die Gabel gehört. Bin aber für Erfahrungen mit beiden Gabeln sehr dankbar.


----------



## Linus36 (18. August 2009)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Wieso kannst du Votec nicht probe fahren? Du gehst doch nach Stuttgart  oder ?


Na ich dachte du kannst da nur probesitzen aber nicht wirklich ne vernünftige Runde fahren


----------



## DriverSFM (19. August 2009)

@hope4  Klasse das es bei dir nach 8 Wochen klappt. Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen mal eine Antwort auf meine Email bekomme und einen Fertigstellungstermin des Bikes erhalte.


----------



## b00m (19. August 2009)

Schulter schrieb:


> Und es gab auch keine Probleme mir einen neuen Rahmen zu geben, obwohl es da alte Modell war.
> Bist du denn schon ausserhalb der Garantiezeit? ist doch 24 Monate, oder? Jedenfalls beim V.SX. Aber das war in Freudenberg bei Votec nie ein Thema.



Nein, quark, mein Rad ist grade mal 8 Monate alt, habe es Anfang diesen Jahres gekauft. Das Problem ist aber das sie mir halt vorwerfen das der Sturz von einem Unfall zeugt, hab ja geschrieben das ich einmal nen Wallride nicht richtig verlassen habe und in die gegenüber seite geprallt bin, danach am Mittag hab ichs im Lift dann gemerk. Dazu kommt das halt das das V.Fr ein Auslaufmodell ist und der Rahmen nicht mehr produziert wird und auch nciht kann so wie es aussieht.
Zu meinem glück wurde mir gestern gesagt das sie noch nen V.Fr in M gefunden haben, das könnte eventuell demontiert werden und ich bekomme dann der Hauptrahmen davon. Ich soll heute Nachricht erhalten wie es weiter geht und was da Zeitlich und was für Kosten auf mich zu kommen.


----------



## Tarl (19. August 2009)

@hppe4
Ich glaube die Rock Shox Revelation lässt sich nicht verstellen, da würde ich genau nachfragen. Hab sie in Willingen an einem Bike gesehen.

Gruß

Tarl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (19. August 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Nein, quark, mein Rad ist grade mal 8 Monate alt, habe es Anfang diesen Jahres gekauft. Das Problem ist aber das sie mir halt vorwerfen das der Sturz von einem Unfall zeugt, hab ja geschrieben das ich einmal nen Wallride nicht richtig verlassen habe und in die gegenüber seite geprallt bin, danach am Mittag hab ichs im Lift dann gemerk. Dazu kommt das halt das das V.Fr ein Auslaufmodell ist und der Rahmen nicht mehr produziert wird und auch nciht kann so wie es aussieht.
> Zu meinem glück wurde mir gestern gesagt das sie noch nen V.Fr in M gefunden haben, das könnte eventuell demontiert werden und ich bekomme dann der Hauptrahmen davon. Ich soll heute Nachricht erhalten wie es weiter geht und was da Zeitlich und was für Kosten auf mich zu kommen.



selbst wenn ein sturz schuld ist. so ein leichter sturz gehört zum einsatzsprektrum. das find ich schwach von votec...
die bauen jetzt wohl freerider mit denen man nicht hinfallen darf -.-


----------



## warpax (19. August 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß, gibts nur vorkasse (also schon vor der wartezeit löhnen) oder barzahlung dann bei abholung, von daher ist für die barzahlung wohl eher normal als ein handel-argument :I.



Bis zu dem Betrag, den die Post erlaubt, ist auch Nachnahme drin (steht weiter oben im Thread, bin jetzt nur zu faul, den genauen Betrag rauszusuchen). Wenn es um ein Hardtail geht, sollte das meist kein Problem sein. Bei nem V.FR mit 17 Kg sieht das aber natürlich anders aus. In dem erwähnten Beitrag stand aber auch, daß eine Mischzahlung möglich ist, also quasi den maximal möglichen Betrag per Nachnahme und den Rest vorab - quasi als Anzahlung.


----------



## dkc-live (19. August 2009)

1600 euro


----------



## Schulter (19. August 2009)

Ja, sieh mal an. Die haben noch eins gefunden? in Freudenberg stand (steht?) noch ein V.FR im Showroom. ist - glaub ich - das aus dem Outlet. Das ist mal ne prima Logistik, wenn die noch eins "gefunden" haben.
Mir klingelt immer wieder der Spruch im Ohr, dass noch Kein V.SX und V.FR kaputt gegegangen ist. und dein V.FR ist ja absolut artgerecht ausgeführt worden. 
Wenn die sich querstellen, kannst du gleich mal nach einem Lenkerkörbchen fragen. 
Meiner Meinung nach sollten die dich mal nach deiner Wunschfarbe für den Hauptrahmen fragen und dir gefälligst in max. 3 wochen dein Bike ordentlich zusammengeschraubt wieder überreichen. Wenn du dir schon ein Bike von denen kaufst, sollten die sich ein bischen Mühe geben.


----------



## armor (19. August 2009)

Hallo Votec-Fans und auch der Rest...

mich würde mal interessieren wie viele bikes Votec dieses Jahr umgesetzt hat. Ziel waren glaub 3k, oder täusch ich mich?
Falls das die Planung mit dem vorhandenen Personal und der somit wohl begrenzten Logistik und Service (armer Rose) scheinen sie dies ja wohl deutlich überschritten zu haben...ausser der Chef kann nicht planen!?

Dann eine einzige Rahmenbruchmeldung, zumindest hier (wohl allein schon ca. 50 Kunden?), 2%...nunja...

Wird wohl auf en Kompromiss rauslaufen, und der Geschädigte zahlt en symbolischen Betrag(30-50%) und bekommt nen niegel, nagel, neuen VFR-Rahmen(kid)...

Meine Vermutung zur Kulanz von Votec - passt ja auch!

Zur Sicherheit wäre ne Großaufnahme vom Schaden natürlich erstmal wichtig...gibts da was?


----------



## DriverSFM (19. August 2009)

@ Hope4 
Ich habe heute eine Mail von Votec erhalten
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
Mein Bike wird auch Mitte nächster Woche (also KW 35) fertig.
Wenn´s klappt würde ich es Mittwoch in Wenden abholen. 
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja da ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (19. August 2009)

@b00m
mein beileid. 
das ich ja echt mal kacke.



> Meiner Meinung nach sollten die dich mal nach deiner Wunschfarbe für den Hauptrahmen fragen und dir gefälligst in max. 3 wochen dein Bike ordentlich zusammengeschraubt wieder überreichen. Wenn du dir schon ein Bike von denen kaufst, sollten die sich ein bischen Mühe geben.



so sehr ich votec auch immer verteidige, so muss ich "Schulter" hier leider zustimmen.

ich finde es sowieso etwas arm, dass wegen ein paar fehlender gussteile das aushängeschild aus dem repertoire nicht mehr produziert wird.
es muss doch möglich sein, diese woanders herzubekommen.
sind doch hier nicht auf ´ner insel die ausschließlich von landwirtschaft lebt.

ebenso sollte es doch möglich sein, einen neuen 08er FR rahmen nachzubauen.
(vorher hatte ich vermutet, dass für solche fälle ein paar rohre und ersatzteile eingelagert werden...).

ohne den sturz genau zu kennen, behaupte ich mal - dass ein FR mit 17-18 KG kampfgewicht da nicht brechen darf.
auch beim 10. mal nicht.

mein altes bulls hardtail hat es über 9 jahre so dermaßen richtig auf´m arsch bekommen - es fährt noch immer.
(ok, es wiegt auch über 15KG).

- die abwicklung dieser reklamation (wartezeiten der rückmeldungen, kein nachbau mögl.)
- die ablehnung des garantieanspruches (besonders in kombination mit der historie von votec) finde unter aller kanone.


----------



## don-rock (19. August 2009)

armor schrieb:


> Hallo Votec-Fans und auch der Rest...
> 
> Dann eine einzige Rahmenbruchmeldung, zumindest hier (wohl allein schon ca. 50 Kunden?), 2%...nunja...



hi armor,
hand aufs herz - meinst du nicht auch, dass gerade dann ohne wenn und aber ein garantieanspruch gewährt werden sollte?

da interessiert mich echt wie das ausgeht.


----------



## don-rock (19. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen ... hallo don-rock
> 
> ich finde das eine sehr gute Idee. Ein VOTEC Fahrer _(-innen sind ja anscheind keine unterwegs  schade)_ Treffen beim nächsten VOTEC day in Wenden. Es werden wegen der Entfernung natürlich nicht alle kommen können, aber wer die Chance hat, dem kann ich das event nur empfehlen. Siehe auch Post 1 hier in diesem Thread.
> 
> ...



hey guido

das ist prima - sobald der termin für den votec day steht, trommeln wir hier noch mal rund. 

vllt. bekommen wir ja ein paar leute zusammen.
(dann können wir ja einen "currywurst-forecast" zur verpflegung der forenmitglieder vorab an votec weiterleiten.
damit die wartezeiten an der imbiss-bude nicht so lang werden wie 2008....

das mit der sattelstütze hatte ich übrigens auch.
an beiden bikes.
m.rose hat mir empfohlen, die "böse" montagepaste bestmöglichst zu entfernen. das hat dann auch geholfen.


bis später
gruß


----------



## armor (20. August 2009)

He Don-Rock,

ja, Hand aufs Herz...ich muss ein Bild sehen, vorher kann ich es eigentlich nicht wirklich beurteilen.
Es ist immer so ne Sache mit Rahmenbrüchen...und hier scheint es sich ja wohl eher um eine Delle/Verformung zu handeln...
Wir sind Anfang der `90er ausschliesslich mit Hardtails teils ruppige DH gefahren...da gabs ein paar "Kollegen", die kurz vor Ende der Garantieleistung ihr bike absichtlich so lange maltretiert haben, bis sich der Rahmen verformte/brach um ein neues Teil zu bekommen...auch mit Versicherungsbetrügereien wurde nicht gegeizt...

Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich unterstelle hier keinem was!!

Das Ganze wird schon gut ausgehen...nach eingehender Prüfung des Schadens.


----------



## svs (20. August 2009)

Ich finde das Verhalten von Votec in dieser Situtation nicht ganz richtig.
Von Kona bzw. Speci bekomm ich 2009 noch immer Ersatzteile (sogar Rahmen) für Räder der vergangenen Jahre. Bei Votec gibt es scheinbar nicht mal Ersatzteile für den aktuellen Jahrgang.
Möchte nicht wissen was passiert, wenn da wirklich mal ein Garantiefall des V.FR eintrifft...
Hinterlässt einen komischen Beigeschmack.


----------



## ka1saa (20. August 2009)

XnS schrieb:


> Ich finde das Verhalten von Votec in dieser Situtation nicht ganz richtig.
> Von Kona bzw. Speci bekomm ich 2009 noch immer Ersatzteile (sogar Rahmen) für Räder der vergangenen Jahre. Bei Votec gibt es scheinbar nicht mal Ersatzteile für den aktuellen Jahrgang.
> Möchte nicht wissen was passiert, wenn da wirklich mal ein Garantiefall des V.FR eintrifft...
> Hinterlässt einen komischen Beigeschmack.


problem am fr ist wohl einfach, dass das so nicht mehr produziert wird und auch nicht allzu lange (im vgl. zu anderen votec-modellen und anderen herstellern) und quasi nur auf bestellung produziert wurde (im vgl. zu anderen herstellern), sonst wär das schätzungsweise nicht so ein act... und votec baut sich die rahmen zwar selber, aber für gewisse teile brauchts auch zulieferer, und wenn die wegfallen... aber dass es da nur noch _einen einzigen_ rahmen deutschlandweit gibt, der auch noch zurückgebaut werden muss... naja *hust*...
will damit nur sagen, dass ich auch die problematik aus sicht von votec verstehen kann, ärgerlich für den kunden ist das allemal, klare sache!

@linus zum thema service nochmal: mir wurde gesagt, dass der erste service nach ein paar 100km auch inklusive ist, nur so am rande... also sehr vergleichbar mit nem "gewöhnlichen fachhändler".


----------



## hope4 (20. August 2009)

@ Driver SFM
Hey schön, dass es auch mit Deinem Radl in der nächsten Woche klappt.

Bei mir wird Mittwoch nicht funktionieren. Ich denke es wird eher Donnerstag oder Freitag. Zudem muss ich ja Montag noch mit Votec klären, ob die neue Charge Magura Thor schon angekommen ist. Sonst kann ich die Sahneschnitte erst nach dem Urlaub abholen. Oder auf die Revelation umsteigen?!?


----------



## bibi1952 (21. August 2009)

Hallo,
habe gestern einen Anruf von Votec erhalten. Mein V.SX ist in der Montage und könnte am Montag abgeholt werden. Aber die bestellte Sattelstütze "Kindshock I 900" wäre wegen Materialprobleme nicht mehr lieferbar. Erst das neue überarbeitete Modell ist nach der Eurobike wieder verfügbar.
Habe mich dann für die leichtere Carbonstütze entschieden.
Werde mein Bike dann übernächste Woche nach meinem Urlaub in Wenden abholen. Foto kommt.
VG Werner


----------



## kaycee (21. August 2009)

Naja, eigentlich legt sich so gut wie jeder Hersteller eine gewisse Zahl an Rahmen auf Vorrat, damit im Falle eines Garantieanspruchs ohne weiteres ein Rahmen als Austausch rausgegeben werden kann, find ich schon komisch, dass sie das Bike auslaufen lassen und keine Rahmen mehr im Pool haben.
Scheint ja auch so, dass sie dort keinen Nachfolger mehr produzieren werden, sonst wäre es ja ein leichtes dem Kunden das Nachfolgemodell als Garantietausch geben zu können.
Hoffe, dass mein Tox Light noch ne Weile hält, kann mich mit dem "neuen" Votec Betrieb nicht so 100%ig anfreunden.


----------



## Linus36 (21. August 2009)

So da bin ich wieder Eure Gebete wurden erhört, ich habe mich entschieden und die Nerverei hat ein Ende - grins.
Ist jetzt allerdings doch kein Votec, sondern ein Specialized Enduro SL Comp geworden.
Ausschlagebend war einfach das gute Bauchgefühl beim Händler, der auch noch näher ist als der Votec Store. 
Auch gab es hier doch einige Posts, die mich nachdenklich werden ließen und zuletzt natürlich das Problem mit dem Gewicht. Specialized macht hier keine Vorgaben bezüglich der Garantie, die für den Rahmen sogar lebenslang ging.
Dafür habe ich eine etwas schwächere Ausstattung in Kauf genommen. Die 3malilge Pleite von Votec hat den letzten Ausschlag gegeben, da ich wirklich ne handwerkliche Niete bin und nicht viel selbst machen kann am Bike.
Aber wie gesagt letztlich hat einfach der Bauch entschieden.
Ich danke Euch aber trotzdem und hoffe ihr verachtet mich jetzt nicht wegen meiner Mainstreamentscheidung. (Falls doch würde ich es vermutlich aber doch auch überleben - grins)
Linus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (21. August 2009)

Eine Bauchentscheidung ist oft die bessere Entscheidung 
Du hast keinesfalls eine Mainstream Entscheidung getroffen - so ein Quatsch! Auch ein SL Comp steht nicht an jeder Straßenecke . Das der ein oder andere Post dich stutzig gemacht hast kann ich verstehen, aber wir hatten es ja wie gesagt schon vom 'Probleme hast du letztendlich bei allen Herstellern' - Jeder hat so seine kleinen Wehwehchen. Wenn der Shop (wo eigentlich?), wo du das Bike bestellt hast eher in deiner Nähe ist und du wie du sagst handwerklich nicht sonderlich begabt bist (was meiner Meinung eigentlich eine Kaufentscheidung nicht beeinträchtigen sollte) und du zudem noch mit den 'schwächeren' Komponenten auskommen kannst (fraglich, ob man als 'Leihe' - bitte nicht falsch verstehen  da überhaupt so den großen Unterschied merkt), so war deine Entscheidung meiner Meinung nach die Richtige. Vllt. entscheidest du dich ja mal in entfernter Zukunft für ein Zweitfahrrad - wer weiß... Vielleicht wird es dann ein VOTEC  Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Teil 

Ps.Ss: Lebenslange Garantie??? - Das wusste ich garnicht


----------



## Linus36 (21. August 2009)

@ stevenscrosser - der laden heisst radax ist in calw - mit dem leihen gibt es nichts falsch zu verstehen - das ist schon so - das war auch das was ich mir eben gesagt habe. wichtig sind für mich glaube ich vor allem der rahmen, laufräder und die dämpfer bzw. gabel - und ich glaub da bin ich auf der sicheren seite.
das mit der lebenslangen garantie auf den rahmen hat mir der händler gesagt. habe auch extra nochmal wegen meines gewichtes gefragt. ich darf mit dem bike alles machen - specialized macht da keine vorgaben.


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. August 2009)

Alles klar  - Dann sieht man sich vllt im Frühjahr beim MTB Treff BB . Viel Spaß mit dem Comp


----------



## Linus36 (21. August 2009)

ja - hoffe diesjahr noch ein wenig was zu lernen - auch ein technikkurs steht auf dem plan - aber diesjahr wird das eng - hab zu allem "übel" noch ne fernbeziehung - das heisst die wochenenden sind in der regel verplant


----------



## ka1saa (21. August 2009)

kaycee schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich legt sich so gut wie jeder Hersteller eine gewisse Zahl an Rahmen auf Vorrat, damit im Falle eines Garantieanspruchs ohne weiteres ein Rahmen als Austausch rausgegeben werden kann, find ich schon komisch, dass sie das Bike auslaufen lassen und keine Rahmen mehr im Pool haben.
> Scheint ja auch so, dass sie dort keinen Nachfolger mehr produzieren werden, sonst wäre es ja ein leichtes dem Kunden das Nachfolgemodell als Garantietausch geben zu können.


also zum einen gibts ab nächstem jahr nen nachfolger, aber halt noch nicht im moment (zumindest laut aussagen von herrn rose), und zum andern kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass bei plötzlichen zuliefererproblemen mal eben alle vorhandenen rahmen schon verkauft sind, grade bei ner firma, die die räder auf bestellung baut und auch nicht mit so vielen bestellungen (grad bei nem freerider) für dieses jahr gerechnet hat. daran, dass es ärgerlich ist, ändert das natürlich herzlich wenig und ich hoffe, dass es bei dem fall hier noch zu ner guten einigung kommt, aber kann leider halt auch dumm laufen ...


----------



## kaycee (21. August 2009)

Also das mit der lebenslangen Garantie gilt meines Wissens nach nur für den US Markt für den deutschen gelten nur 5 Jahre soweit ich weiß.
Habe das zumindest als Antwort auf ne Supportanfrage bekommen, weils in der FAQ und im deutschen Bereich unterschiedlich steht.

Das ist der original Kommentar

Hallo Carsten,

vielen Dank für Deine Anfrage. Deinen Annahme dass sich die Regelungen in den USA und in Europa unterscheiden ist richtig. Es ist in Europa verboten eine lebenslange Garantie für den Erstbesitzer auszusprechen. Zusätzlich handelt es sich bei der US-Lifetime Warranty um eine eingeschränkte Garantie. Um den ganzen Prozess EU-konform und übersichtlich zu halten ist die Garantiezeit in der EU auf 5 Jahr auf Rahmen beschränkt.

Viele Grüße,

David Heine

Specialized Europe B.V., Marketing

Nagel mal nochmal den Händler auf seine Aussage fest 
Vielleicht will der das dann ja begleichen.
Alles Gute mit dem neuen Bike.


----------



## kaycee (21. August 2009)

Meine negative Aussage zu Votec nicht falsch verstehen ansich bin ich ja schon nen Votec Fan, empfinde meinen Rahmen immer noch als einen der schönsten Alurahmen die auf dem Markt sind. (Geschmäcker sind natürlich verschieden)
Aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass sie nach der Neustrukturierung noch nicht da sind, wo sie eigentlich sein wollen/sollten. Wirkt für mich noch alles recht verbesserungswürdig auch wenn die Bikes immernoch recht schick sind.
Aber ich denke auch, dass das nu keine Probleme sind, die sich nicht mittelfristig lösen ließen, große Qualititäts- und Fertigungsprobleme scheinen sie nicht zu haben und den Support werden die auch noch in den Griff bekommen (hoffentlich).


----------



## ka1saa (21. August 2009)

kaycee schrieb:


> Aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass sie nach der Neustrukturierung noch nicht da sind, wo sie eigentlich sein wollen/sollten. Wirkt für mich noch alles recht verbesserungswürdig auch wenn die Bikes immernoch recht schick sind.
> Aber ich denke auch, dass das nu keine Probleme sind, die sich nicht mittelfristig lösen ließen, große Qualititäts- und Fertigungsprobleme scheinen sie nicht zu haben und den Support werden die auch noch in den Griff bekommen (hoffentlich).


ja so denk ich das auch, dass die votec'ler etwas überrollt vom neuen erfolg sind und den ansturm noch nicht so ganz im griff haben. aber ist ja nichts, wodraus man nicht lernen könnte. umso toller wärs, auch jetzt ne lösung für die vorhandenen probleme zu finden; bin mal gespannt, wie das ausgeht.


----------



## Daniel72 (22. August 2009)

Zudem sind einige Probleme importiert. Ich bekam kürzlich einen Anruf, aufgrund eines Rückruf's von Magura ist meine Gabel nicht mehr verfügbar. Magura hat die Lösung des Problems für spätestens Ende Oktober avisiert. Sollte sich der Liefertermin für's neue Rad'l tatsächlich bis in den Herbst verschieben? Aber a) Votec ruft den Kunden an, und b) bietet mehrere Alternativen. Und zwar nicht nur die aus dem Konfigurator. M.E. machen sie ihre Hausaufgaben ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hope4 (22. August 2009)

Ich habe da zwar noch keine Erfahrung und werde sie auch hoffentlich nicht machen, aber bei allen Problemen über die bisher hier im Forum gepostet wurde, gabs von Votec immer ne akzeptable Lösung, oder?

Die Mitteilung der Lösung dauert zwar etwas, aber daran sieht man ja, dass sie sich mit jedem neuen Problem erstmal auseinander setzen und Lösungswege suchen. Ist zumindest mein Eindruck hier im Forum.

@ Daniel
Welche Magura ist bei Dir das Problem? Ich habe eine ähnliche Nachricht erhalten. Mein Bike verzögert sich wegen der Thor. Allerdings wurde uns gesagt, dass wohl im Laufe der nächsten Woche die neue Lieferung kommen soll. Welche Alternativen hast Du angeboten bekommen?


----------



## b00m (22. August 2009)

So, hi an alle,

sorry das ich mich die Tage hier nicht an der hitzigen Diskussion um den Rahmen beteiligt habe, die ja mehr oder weniger auf meinem Rahmen-Problem beruht. Ich war auf einer Messe und quasi von Mittwoch bis gestern Abend weg.

Leider gibt es bis heute auch noch keine gute Neuigkeit in dem Fall, man wollte mich eigentlich am Mittwoch zurückrufen damit die Sache endgültig geklärt werden kann. Ich habe bis heute keinen Anruf erhalten, weder zuhause im Speicher des Festnetzanschlusses noch auf dem Handy. Neuigkeiten gibts dann also wohl erst am Montag wenn ich in Eigeninitiatve wieder selbst angerufen habe. 




Schulter schrieb:


> Ja, sieh mal an. Die haben noch eins gefunden? in Freudenberg stand (steht?) noch ein V.FR im Showroom. ist - glaub ich - das aus dem Outlet. Das ist mal ne prima Logistik, wenn die noch eins "gefunden" haben.



Ja mir wurde am Dienstag, nach dem ich nochmals angerufen hatte gesagt das noch ein V.Fr aufgetaucht wäre. Der Rahmen soll aber Anthrazit sein, müsste also entweder neu gelackt werden oder ich gebe mich damit zufrieden. Ich werde mir aufjedenfall erstmal Bilder zukommen lassen, denn das lacken kostet ja auch Zeit und eigentlich bin ich froh, wenn es jetzt doch noch nen "Ersatzteil" gibt, das Bike einfach nur so schnell wie möglich wieder zu haben. Zur Not eben in Anthrazit, kann ja auch ganz schön sein. Wie oben schon geschrieben, kann ich dann aber wohl erst nächste Woche mehr dazu sagen, da ich ja nicht zurückgerufen wurde die Woche.




Schulter schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollten die dich mal nach deiner Wunschfarbe für den Hauptrahmen fragen und dir gefälligst in max. 3 wochen dein Bike ordentlich zusammengeschraubt wieder überreichen. Wenn du dir schon ein Bike von denen kaufst, sollten die sich ein bischen Mühe geben.



Tja, ich dachte eigentlich auch Anfangs, als mir vor 3 Wochen im Shop in Stuttgart gesagt wurde "Rahmen ist immer Garantie", das es ganz gut geregelt ist bei Votec. War immerhin ein Lichtblick nach dem Frust des abgebrochenen Urlaubs. Jetzt siehts halt momentan Anderst aus, bin gespannt was Kostentechnisch auf mich zu kommt nächste Woche.
Achja Votec sagte mir Montag am Telefon ebenfalls das meine Gabel auch was hat. Was ich dabei aber nicht verstehe, wie kann eine Gabel und ein Rahmen was haben und die Laufräder haben nicht mal nur nen Mini-8er, garnichts, die sind 1A??

Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden.

MFG


----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. August 2009)

Moin!

Bin gerade über den Thread hier gestolpert. Interessant, interessant. Cool isses auf jeden Fall, daß Votec auch ein Hardtail mit dem Rohloff Speedhub anbietet. Das XCR in Rot wär meins, wenn ich mal genug Geld über hätte...  

Wenn man erstmal die Bike-Übersicht auf www.votec.de geschnallt hat, dann isses eigentlich recht einfach. Und beim Konfigurator bleiben ja eigentlich keine Fragen offen... 

Hmmm, wo konnte man gleich nochmal seinen Lottogewinn beantragen?   


Manuel


PS: Wenn es mal soweit ist und ich mir ein neues Bike zulegen kann, dann werde ich auf alle Fälle auch an Votec denken...


----------



## dkc-live (22. August 2009)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bin gerade über den Thread hier gestolpert. Interessant, interessant. Cool isses auf jeden Fall, daß Votec auch ein Hardtail mit dem Rohloff Speedhub anbietet. Das XCR in Rot wär meins, wenn ich mal genug Geld über hätte...
> 
> ...



.com


----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. August 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> .com



Ok, jetzt klick mal auf folgende Links:

www.votec.com

www.votec.de


...und sag mir dann, wo der Unterschied besteht...


----------



## Filmchen (22. August 2009)

Hallo, weiß eigentlich schon jemand, wann der Votec Day stattfinden soll?

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (22. August 2009)

is neu. bis letzten monat hat die de adresse nich funktioniert


----------



## Daniel72 (22. August 2009)

@hope4
eigentlich sollte ich mit der Marathon 120 AS rollen, aber die sind wohl alle hin. Alternative neben Rock Shox und Fox - eine Race-Version der Marathon. Ohne Absenkung aber leichter und mit dem selben Fw.


----------



## mtb-buschi (22. August 2009)

Nabend!



Linus36 schrieb:


> Na ich dachte du kannst da nur probesitzen aber nicht wirklich ne vernünftige Runde fahren



Ich hab da jetzt mal direkt an VOTEC ne Anfrage hin geschrieben, ob es nicht doch irgendwie möglich wäre, in Stuggi ne *ordentliche* Probefahrt zu machen...

Mal sehen, was die antworten.
Kann ja nicht sein, dass man nur in Wenden die Räder probefahren kann
Und ich kauf mir doch kein Rad für über 2k, ohne es gefahren zu sein....

Grüße,
Al.


----------



## don-rock (22. August 2009)

kaycee schrieb:


> Also das mit der lebenslangen Garantie gilt meines Wissens nach nur für den US Markt für den deutschen gelten nur 5 Jahre soweit ich weiß.
> Habe das zumindest als Antwort auf ne Supportanfrage bekommen, weils in der FAQ und im deutschen Bereich unterschiedlich steht.
> 
> Das ist der original Kommentar
> ...



mmmh, 
das eine lebenslange garantie in der EU verboten sein soll, ist mir neu.
man darf sie nicht als lebenslang betiteln, dass weiß ich.
und "lebenslang" bedeuted rechtlich 30 jahre lang.
naja, vllt. hat sich das ja zwischenzeitlich geändert....


----------



## hobbicon (23. August 2009)

Hallo, was haltet ihr davon ?


Votec.VXM.Konfigurator:

RAHMEN: 	V.XM, WeissRot, 48.0
GABEL: 	Fox 32 Talas RLC Lockout 100-140mm
DÃMPFER: 	Fox Float RP 23
LAUFRAD: 	DT Swiss EX 1750
REIFEN	BASIS: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4
BREMSEN: 	Formula The One 200/180
COCKPIT: 	BASIS: Lenker: Truvativ Stylo Race Riser Bar 31,8 / Vorbau: Truvativ XR / Griffe: VOTEC / Steuersatz: FSA
SATTEL: 	Selle Italia SLR XC Gel Flow
SATTELSTÃTZE	BASIS: Truvativ XR
COMBO: 	Shimano XT: Kurbel: Shimano XT Hollowtech II FC-M 770, KettenblÃ¤tter: 44/32/22, Schaltwerk: Shimano XT, Schalthebel: Shimano XT, Umwerfer: Shimano XT, Kassette: Shimano XT, Kette: Shimano XT​
*Preis: 2.651 â¬ â¬*


Edit: Ich glaube ich warte noch die aktuelle Eurobike ab.


----------



## dkc-live (23. August 2009)

de n aufpreis zu xt kannste dir wegen den 200 gramm auch sparen


----------



## kaycee (23. August 2009)

@ don-rock

Mich hat die Aussage durchaus auch verwundert, da Cannondale das ja auch durchzieht, kann mir nur vorstellen, dass die Formulierung lebenslang rein rechtlich nach EU-Recht eine zu schwammige Aussage ist.
Weiß aber nicht, was dann in Sachen Toleranz drin ist, ist halt wie gesagt recht komisch zu lesen auf deren HP und ich wollte das Linus 36 nur mit an die Hand geben, nicht dass er sich da dann nach 7 Jahren wundert, aber ist ja eh noch ne Zeit hin^^


----------



## mtb-buschi (23. August 2009)

hobbicon schrieb:


> Hallo, was haltet ihr davon ?
> 
> 
> Votec.VXM.Konfigurator:
> ...



Bis auf die Gabel und die LRS sähe "mein" XM auch so aus

Ich würde allein schon gefühlsmäßig auf XT bestehen - auch wenn es technisch kaum einen Unterschied macht!
Allein das Design der XT finde ich viiiiiieeeeel wertiger als bei der SLX


Was die Eurobike angeht bin ich ein bißchen zwie-gespalten.....
Könnte es nicht sein, dass nach der EB die Räder - wie vielerorts vermutet - alle teurer werden?!?
Grade bei VOTEC, wo ja auf "Zuruf" gebaut wird, wird es demnach doch nur kaum/wenige Vorjahresmodelle geben, die abverkauft werden müssen, oder?!?
Könnte also sein, dasss man nach der EB bei VOTEC nur noch die teureren 2010er Modelle ordern kann......

Bei Großserienherstellern wird es sicherlich noch was billiger werden....
(aber wer will schon Großserie???)

Grüße,
Al.


----------



## nightprowler (23. August 2009)

Hallo an Alle,

zu Thema Votec-Day und probefahren solltet Ihr mal auf www.veischedetal.de

nachschauen.

Dort giebt es ein Partnerhotel von Votec,die geführte Touren mit Votecbikes anbieten.

Vieleicht handelt es sich ja um die aktuellen Modelle.


----------



## djay13 (23. August 2009)

Guten Tag Alle !

Ich bin französe, und ich schreibe hier weil ich möchte ein Votec Kaufen (Votec V.SX 1.2) und es gibt keine Meinungen und Kommentare in Französisch-forum.
Ich mache schon viel MTB in Südfrankreich aber es gibt keine Berge hier ! Ich werde bald in Österreich für studieren (nicht weit von Innsbruck ) gehen, ich werde also in den Bergen. Deshalb muss Ich mein MTB ändern (Ich habe Cross-Country Bike).
Ich möchte wissen ob die V.SX 1.2 ist eher stabil und bequem oder scharf und handlich ? Ich mache gleich viel Aufstiege wie Abfahrt, aber meine Priorität ist Abfahrt. Der Mtb muss ein wenig springen und Stepups steigen können.
Glauben Sie, dass der V. SX eine gute Wahl ist ?
Ist das ein Problem für die Sicherheit, dass ich in Österreich (oder Frankreich) lebe ?

vielen Dank und entschuldigung für die Fehler (Ich bin nur 17 Jahre alt und ich habe nicht sehr viel Deutsch studiert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-buschi (24. August 2009)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> zu Thema Votec-Day und probefahren solltet Ihr mal auf www.veischedetal.de
> 
> ...


 

Fragt sich nur, 
wann genau dieser Votec-Day ist?!?

Warte jetzt erstmal auf eine Rückmeldung von denen - dann schauen wir mal weiter...
(sonst muss ich mir am Ende noch nen CUBE Stereo kaufen)


Grüße,
Alex.


----------



## svs (24. August 2009)

mtb-buschi schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also durch die Stadt kannste mit dem Rad kurz düsen.
Einfach Perso hinterlegen.


----------



## warpax (24. August 2009)

.


----------



## hope4 (24. August 2009)

@ warpax
Also scheinbar bin ich auch zu doof für den Link. Um über aktuelle Termine oder einen gelpanten Votec-Day was herauszufinden sind die dort angegebenen Termine von 2008 vielleicht nicht sonderlich hilfreich! Oder bin ich im falschen Jahr?!?


----------



## warpax (24. August 2009)

hope4 schrieb:


> @ warpax
> Also scheinbar bin ich auch zu doof für den Link. Um über aktuelle Termine oder einen gelpanten Votec-Day was herauszufinden sind die dort angegebenen Termine von 2008 vielleicht nicht sonderlich hilfreich! Oder bin ich im falschen Jahr?!?



Ähm, das ist mir jetzt tatsächlich etwas peinlich. Stimmt aber, die Termine passen genau auf Wochenenden des letzten Jahres. Mein Post wird entsprechend direkt gelöscht.


----------



## mtb-buschi (24. August 2009)

XnS schrieb:


> Also *durch die Stadt kannste mit dem Rad kurz düsen.*
> Einfach Perso hinterlegen.


 
Hmmmm - ne angemessene Probefahrt für ein All-Mountain Rad stell ich mir nen bißchen anders vor

Und hier die offizielle Aussage von Herrn Rose:

_Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXX,_

_wegen einer auftragsbedingten Auslastung unserer Kapazitäten in der_
_Produktion, konnten bislang keine reinen Testräder aufgebaut werden._
_Auch hier in Wenden sind Probefahrten derzeit daher nur an trockenen Tagen_
_auf den Ausstellungsrädern im Hof und auf der Strasse möglich._
_Es gibt noch keine offizielle Planung, wann Testräder aufgebaut werden_
_können._

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen,_

_ihr Votec Team_

Und nun???
Habt ihr alle Eure Votec's ohne ordentliche Probefahrt gekauft?!?
Stellt sich nach dieser Aussage von Hrn Rose jetzt leider so dar, dass Votec für mich leider gestorben ist 

Oder gibts im münchener Raum jemanden, der mich mal mit seinem XM einen Berg hoch und runter fahren läßt??


Beste Grüße,
Alex.


----------



## Linus36 (24. August 2009)

wie gesagt, darum wurde es jetzt bei mir das specialized.


----------



## Henning W (24. August 2009)

Was wollt ihr denn da "Probe" fahren 
Ob's Votec, Canyon, Cube, Specialized etc. ist, fährt sich doch eh alles gleich ! Die unterscheiden sich doch nur noch durch die Lackierung 

Eddie


----------



## don-rock (24. August 2009)

djay13 schrieb:


> Guten Tag Alle !
> 
> Ich bin französe, und ich schreibe hier weil ich möchte ein Votec Kaufen (Votec V.SX 1.2) und es gibt keine Meinungen und Kommentare in Französisch-forum.
> Ich mache schon viel MTB in Südfrankreich aber es gibt keine Berge hier ! Ich werde bald in Österreich für studieren (nicht weit von Innsbruck ) gehen, ich werde also in den Bergen. Deshalb muss Ich mein MTB ändern (Ich habe Cross-Country Bike).
> ...



willkommen djay13!

deine fragen sind nicht einfach zu beantworten, wenn einem das terrain unbekannt ist.
aber man kann schon sagen: das V.SX ist eher stabil und bequem.

wenn man an berge denkt, dann würde ich das V.MR oder das V.XM empfehlen. sind halt etwas leichter als das SX.

aber da du erwähnst, dass die priorität auf abfahrt, ein wenig springen und stepups liegt, dann ist ganz sicher das V.SX der favorit.
das XM und das SX sind ziemlich identisch, bis auf die gabel/federweg.
ob sich die rahmengeometrie unterscheidet, kann ich leider nicht beantworten.

schon in der günstigsten variante, dem V.SX 1.1, ist das gewicht von 14,2 kg absolut in ordnung, um (in kombination mit den 3 kettenblättern) auch mal längere und steilere anstiege pedallieren zu können.
die im V.SX 1.1 verbaute magura wotan gabel ist zwar etwas schwer, dafür aber sehr stabil bei abfahrten.
die wotan gabel ist auch von 160mm auf 120 mm absenkbar und hat einen lock-out zum arretieren.
auch der verbaute dt-swiss dämpfer hat einen lock-out.
die magura louise bremsen geben ebenfalls sicherheit, da sie sehr gut verzögern.
ich benutzte ebenfalls magura wotan und louise und bin sehr zufrieden.

dein deutsch ist sehr gut

ich lese jetzt erst das du an einem V.SX 1.2 interessiert bist.
da sind natürlich andere komponenten verbaut....sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. August 2009)

Nabend,

heute sollte eigentlich mein Votec abgeholt werden, da der Rahmen getauscht wird. Ist bisher noch nicht geschehen...

mal eine andere Frage an die SX-Fahrer (geht ein bisschen auch in die Fragerichtung von djay13). 

Ich bin am Überlegen, mein Big Bike Demo durch ein Enduro/Leichtfreeride, wie das Votec SX oder Sx Trail zu ersetzen. Wo seht ihr den Haupteinsatzbereich des SXs?

Für Touren habe ich ein Bike. Wenn man mit dem Sx auch gut bergauf fahren kann ist das gut - ist aber kein must have. 

Ist jemand der SX Fahrer schon im Bike Park gewesen? Genau für Späße wie Bike Park und Freeride Touren würde ich das Sx nutzen wollen.

Nebenbei: der Rahmen hat doch ein 1,5" Steuerrohr und eine ISCG Aufnahme, korrekt?

Kenne die Tests aus Freeride, Mountain Bike Magazin und MTB Rider schon.

Wäre schön, wenn sich die Fahrer des neuen Modells mal zu Wort melden könnten (gerne auch im Vergleich zu anderen, ähnlichen gefahrenen Modellen).

Schöne Grüße
Kalle


----------



## tetze (24. August 2009)

hoi kalle,

ich war bisher in hahnenklee und thale mit meinem SX und es fühlt sich da pudelwohl.
für freeride touren isses auch saugut geeignet, da es noch gut bergauf kommt.
vom federweg her hat es egtl. meiner meinung nach gute reserven.
es hatn 1,5" steuerrohr aber KEINE ISCG.

is iwie echt schwierig beim SX...steht halt irgendwo zwischen deinem DEMO und nem tourenfully, aber weit in richtung bergab.

grüße


----------



## ruedigold (24. August 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ist jemand der SX Fahrer schon im Bike Park gewesen?




5 intensive Tage bikepark ... 
Nur das Können des Fahrers war schuld, dass das Norco und das SX trail vorne waren ... Wendigkeit plus Steifigkeit plus Spurtreue Plus Dämpfungsverhalten.... alles Zutaten für ein geiles bike. Kauftip, recht habens gehabt,  die bikegazetten.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. August 2009)

Hallo,

vielen Dank euch beiden tetze und ruedigold für euer Statement.

Das klingt schonmal sehr vielversprechend  

Kommt jemand von euch aus dem Umkreis Braunschweig? Es wäre super, wenn ich irgendwo mal eine Runde mit dem SX drehen könnte.

Ich bin gestern mit dem Demo in Braunlage gewesen. Irgendwie ist mir der Federweg da schon ein bisschen too much und das Bike zu unagil für schnell Richtungswechsel. Sowas erfordert dann eine Menge Nachdruck.

Kommenden Sonntag geht es nach Schulenberg. Mal schauen, wie mir das Big Bike da gefällt. Ich habe gehört, dort würde man es eher benötigen 

Neben dem SX reizen mich wie gesagt noch Sx Trail und Torque FR.

Viele Grüße
Kalle


----------



## ka1saa (24. August 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> ..und eine ISCG Aufnahme, korrekt?


es wird gemunkelt, dass beim 2010er modell die iscg-aufnahme drann kommt (hammerschmidt...), nur so btw ...

@ruedigold: irgendwie ist das schwarz anodisiert schon ein bischen geil ^^!


----------



## ruedigold (25. August 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> @ruedigold: irgendwie ist das schwarz anodisiert schon ein bischen geil ^^!



Hi hi, seh ich auch so... im Moment überleg ich , ob und wie ich da mit Decals noch etwas Rotes ans bike bringe ... 

ROT auf SCHWARZ... das ist Kopfkino pur, da geht mir der Gaul durch.... 

Ideen?


Übrigens..... die Trendforscher haben gerade abgefragt, auf welcher Autofarbe die Käufer fürs nächste Jahr stehen .... es gabe eine fette Üerraschung.... --> SCHWARZ ist total im Kommen, weiss ist OUT.

Wir sind dem Trend voraus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (25. August 2009)

@ Kalle:

Wen Du was nur für den Bikepark oder Freeridetoure suchst würde ich eher zum FR greifen, schließlich ist es genau dafür gemacht.
Warte doch mal ab, wie das 2010er Modell aussehen wird.


----------



## RSR2K (25. August 2009)

-Mhh,das mit dem schwarz anodisiert macht die Sache wieder interessant.Da Cube es nicht auf die Kette bekommt mal zu liefern und ich schwarz anodisierte bikes bevorzuge,wäre das wirklich eine Option.Das einzige was mich etwas stört,das keine Talas erhältlich ist und die Laufräder.Gäbe es die Ex1750 in schwarz wäre das alles kein Thema.

@ruedigold was bringt dein bike momentan auf die Waage?

Mal schauen was die Eurobike so bringt!


Mfg


----------



## flowbike (25. August 2009)

RSR2K schrieb:


> ..Gäbe es die Ex1750 in schwarz wäre das alles kein Thema.
> ..


kein Problem: laß Dir Laufräder aus der EX 5.1 Felge und 240s Nabe bauen und du hast deine EX 1750 in schwarz


----------



## don-rock (25. August 2009)

ruedigold schrieb:


> Hi hi, seh ich auch so... im Moment überleg ich , ob und wie ich da mit Decals noch etwas Rotes ans bike bringe ...
> 
> ROT auf SCHWARZ... das ist Kopfkino pur, da geht mir der Gaul durch....
> 
> ...




das mit dem schwarz glanz-schriftzug&logo auf matt-schwarzem finish schaut ja mal megacool aus.


----------



## hope4 (25. August 2009)

So, wir haben nun definitiv die Rückmeldung, dass es vor unserem Urlaub mit den neuen Rädern nix wird 

Die Thor soll wohl diese Woche noch kommen, aber jetzt gibts wohl Engpässe mit den DT-Dämpfern und daher erst Fertigstellung nächste Woche und da sind wir schon im Urlaub, ohne Bikes!!!

Schade, uns wurde mehrfach die Lieferzeit von 6-8 Wochen bestätigt und nun ist die 8. Woche vorbei und es wird doch nix.

Naja, jetzt haben wir so lange gewartet und da werden wir jetzt nicht an den Komponenten rumändern nur um die Räder schneller zu bekommen. Aber ärgerlich ists schon.


----------



## DriverSFM (25. August 2009)

Morgen ist es dann soweit... Ab nach Wenden und das Bike in Empfang nehmen ;-)

Bilder folgen natürlich ;-)


----------



## hope4 (26. August 2009)

@Driver
Du Glücklicher! Bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt.


----------



## dkc-live (26. August 2009)

Diese Lieferegpässe sind schon "interessant"


----------



## Brickowski (26. August 2009)

Moin 

Bin seit KW 33 auch im Wartezimmer für mein SX. Jetzt hab ich was von wegen Lieferprobleme bei der Kindshock Stütze gelesen. Gibts da was neues? Fertigstellung meines Bikes dürfte ja sowieso erst nach der Eurobike sein...mal sehen ob´s dann gleich die "neue" wird, oder doch Syntace.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (26. August 2009)

Moin!

Weiß einer von euch zufällig die Überstandshöhe beim SX in Größe 42 & mit der Magura-Gabel? Ich bin halt mit kurzen Beinen gesegnet (SL 77cm bei 172cm Größe)... 


Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b00m (26. August 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich bin am Überlegen, mein Big Bike Demo durch ein Enduro/Leichtfreeride, wie das Votec SX oder Sx Trail zu ersetzen. Wo seht ihr den Haupteinsatzbereich des SXs?
> 
> Für Touren habe ich ein Bike. Wenn man mit dem Sx auch gut bergauf fahren kann ist das gut - ist aber kein must have.
> 
> Ist jemand der SX Fahrer schon im Bike Park gewesen? Genau für Späße wie Bike Park und Freeride Touren würde ich das Sx nutzen wollen.



Hallo Kalle,

also generell würde ich jetzt erstmal die Eurobike abwarten, da präsentiert Votec nämlich das neue V.Fr was ja eine komplett neue Geometrie bekommen soll und um einiges leichter. Eventuell ist ja dann sogar das was für dich.

MFG


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. August 2009)

Hallo,



ka1saa schrieb:


> es wird gemunkelt, dass beim 2010er modell die iscg-aufnahme drann kommt (hammerschmidt...), nur so btw ...



Ich habe vor einigen Tagen mit einem Votec Entwickler (Herrn Stark aus dem Votec Video) telefoniert. Das Sx bekommt nun auch eine ICSG Aufnahme, um die Hammerschmidt montieren zu können. Alle weiteren Features wurden ja schon genannt. In dem MTB Rider Test wurde beim aktuellen Modell aber noch etwas von "ISCG Aufnahme" geschrieben, daher die Fraghe.



flowbike schrieb:


> @ Kalle:
> 
> Wen Du was nur für den Bikepark oder Freeridetoure suchst würde ich eher zum FR greifen, schließlich ist es genau dafür gemacht.
> Warte doch mal ab, wie das 2010er Modell aussehen wird.



Meine Bedenken sind, dass ich dann wieder so einen schweren, soften Panzer, wie das Demo habe. Aber du hast Recht - abwarten schadet sicher nicht. Ein Bild kenne ich ja schon aus der Mountain Bike. Das Fr dürfte nun einen niedrigeren Schwerpunkt, wie mein Demo haben.



b00m schrieb:


> Hallo Kalle,
> 
> also generell würde ich jetzt erstmal die Eurobike abwarten, da präsentiert Votec nämlich das neue V.Fr was ja eine komplett neue Geometrie bekommen soll und um einiges leichter. Eventuell ist ja dann sogar das was für dich.
> 
> MFG



Servus. Ich las etwas von "17 kg beim Topmodell". Das klingt natürlich super. Mal schauen, was das beinhaltet. 

Mein Wunsch-SX läge bei ca. 15 kg.

Schöne Grüße
Kalle


----------



## warpax (26. August 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Mein Wunsch-SX läge bei ca. 15 kg.



Ach, was nix wiegt, ist auch nix (oder so). Sagte schon immer meine Omma und die muß es ja wissen


----------



## Mirro (26. August 2009)

Hallo,
Nach nun 9,5 Wochen Wartezeit habe ich mein V.SX nun storniert.

Gründe waren die lange Wartezeit (Das Bike wurde bisher nach den mir bekannten Infos und meiner Vermutung noch nicht mal angefangen), außerdem gabs auf meine Fragen meist gar keine Antwort oder nur dummes Zeug.

Ich werde  wohl nun ein Cheetah oder Specialized 2010er Modell kaufen.

Ich wünsche euch viel Glück und nich zu lange Wartezeiten bei euren Bestellungen.

Bye Bye


----------



## stevenscrosser (26. August 2009)

Schade @ Mirro 



> ...außerdem gabs auf meine Fragen meist gar keine Antwort oder nur dummes Zeug.



- kannst du das präzisieren?


----------



## b00m (27. August 2009)

Also Rückruf wird bei Votec derzeit wirklich nicht groß geschrieben, das muss ich nun auch mal sagen. Warte immerhin nun seit knapp 4 Wochen auf die Antwort bezüglich meiner V.Fr Reparatur, nach bestimmt 4-5 Anrufen habe ich nun gestern eine brauchbar Antwort per Mail bekommen. Brauchbar im Sinne von, nun weis ich wenigstens was genau auf mich zukommen würde. Tjo was soll ich sagen, kulant und Kundenfreundlich ist anderst. Dem aktuellen Stand nach wars das jetzt für mich mit Votec, mehr möchte ich bis hier her mal nicht sagen, schade.


----------



## jeff_bridges (27. August 2009)

ich habe seit ca. 3 wochen mein v.xm und habe das problem, dass die sattelstütze beim ein- und ausfahren verkratzt. Die sattelstütze sieht jetzt schon aus wie die sau.
Kennt jemand das problem und was kann man dagegen machen? Würde das mal bei votec reklamieren. Die sollten das abstellen und evtl. ne neue sattelstütze springen lassen, oder?


----------



## svs (27. August 2009)

Bisschen Fett dran und schon schmiert das.


----------



## flowbike (27. August 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> ... Tjo was soll ich sagen, kulant und Kundenfreundlich ist anderst. Dem aktuellen Stand nach wars das jetzt für mich mit Votec, mehr möchte ich bis hier her mal nicht sagen, schade.



Das ist schade so etwas zu lesen und wirft kein gutes Licht auf Votec.
Scheinbar ist manchen Herstellern nicht klar, daß sich so etwas in Zeiten des internets, in Foren wie hier, ruckzuck rum spricht und genau so schnell der Ruf einer Marke ruiniert ist.
Gerade so "kleine " Schmieden wie Votec leben letztlich vom guten Ruf was Qualität und Kundenservice angeht, wenn das nicht gegeben ist, sind die wieder ganz schnell weg von der Bildfläche (man schaue sich z.B. Fusion an).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (27. August 2009)

Mirro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Nach nun 9,5 Wochen Wartezeit habe ich mein V.SX nun storniert.
> 
> Gründe waren die lange Wartezeit (Das Bike wurde bisher nach den mir bekannten Infos und meiner Vermutung noch nicht mal angefangen), außerdem gabs auf meine Fragen meist gar keine Antwort oder nur dummes Zeug.



Ohje,kann nur hoffen, dass mein SX nich genauso lange auf sich warten lässt! Aber 9,5 Wochen würden meine Schmerzgrenze auch überschreiten,schließlich soll es ja dieses Jahr noch artgerecht bewegt werden! Hmmm,das SX ist halt perfekt für meine Bedürfnisse und alle anderen Mitbewerber waren schnell ausm Rennen....Naja,man wird sehen wie es kommt.


----------



## jeff_bridges (27. August 2009)

XnS schrieb:


> Bisschen Fett dran und schon schmiert das.


da is fett dran ohne ende. ich denke, da ist ein grat im sattelrohr, der mir die sattelstütze verkratzt. hab ich auch schon bei mehreren neuen votecs gesehen.
*


----------



## warpax (27. August 2009)

jeff_bridges schrieb:


> da is fett dran ohne ende. ich denke, da ist ein grat im sattelrohr, der mir die sattelstütze verkratzt. hab ich auch schon bei mehreren neuen votecs gesehen.
> *



Zu dem Problem gibt es mittlerweile sogar einen Thread - herstellerübergreifend: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=403346&highlight=kindshock+riefen


----------



## Mirro (27. August 2009)

- kannst du das präzisieren?[/quote]

Auf meine Anfrage wegen der Bezahlung und Lieferzeit wurde der zweite Teil meiner E-Mail ignoriert. Nach 6 Wochen wurde mir dann gesagt der Rahmen müsse noch gepulvert werden und dann  angeblich Ende 34. KW fertig sein. Ich habe letze Woche nochmal nachgefragt, keine Antwort.

Außerdem hatte ich fast alle Komponenten, die hier im Form genannt worden wegen Lieferschwierigkeiten, bei mir verbaut, u.a. auch die Kindshock. Da ja mein Bike angeblich  in der Fertigung sein sollte hätten sie mich ja deswegen auch informieren müssen, kam aber nix.

Jetzt will ich nur hoffen das ich meine angezahlte  Kohle schnell und einfach wiederbekomme.


----------



## jeff_bridges (27. August 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Zu dem Problem gibt es mittlerweile sogar einen Thread - herstellerübergreifend: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=403346&highlight=kindshock+riefen



ok, das ist aber nicht ganz dasselbe wie bei mir. In dem thread geht's ja nur um die kindshock. Bei mir wird die sattelstütze durch das sattelrohr verkratzt.
habe vor, mir ne neue zu kaufen, die man weiter ausfahren kann. wenn die dann auch gleich wieder verkratzt ist, wäre das nicht im sinne des erfinders.
bei mir müsste man dann wohl das innenrohr entgraten?!
*


----------



## warpax (27. August 2009)

jeff_bridges schrieb:


> ok, das ist aber nicht ganz dasselbe wie bei mir. In dem thread geht's ja nur um die kindshock. Bei mir wird die sattelstütze durch das sattelrohr verkratzt.
> habe vor, mir ne neue zu kaufen, die man weiter ausfahren kann. wenn die dann auch gleich wieder verkratzt ist, wäre das nicht im sinne des erfinders.
> bei mir müsste man dann wohl das innenrohr entgraten?!
> *



Oh, stimmt, hab mich verlesen. Hatte irgendwie das mit der KS noch im Hinterkopf, weil es auc in diesem Thread hier mal angesprochen wurde.

Ja, wenn die Sattelstütze verkratzt, ist das Innenrohr nicht vernünftig entgratet. Wenn Du handwerklich ein wenig bewandert bist, kannst Du das mit einer Rundfeile selbst beheben (aber eine neue Sattelstütze sollte auf jeden Fall drin sein, das stimmt).

Scheint so, als wäre Votec wirklich ein wenig sehr überrollt worden von der Nachfrage. Da gibts ja im nächsten Jahr einiges zu optimieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-dog (27. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele seit längerem schon mit Gedanken mir ein neues Bike für CC zu zulegen und Votec fand ich irgendwie schon immer geil also habe ich mir das V.XC ausgeguckt mit folgelden Optionen was meint Ihr?

IHRE AUSWAHL 	
RAHMEN

V.XC, Weiss, 42.0
GABEL

Magura Durin Race 100 Remote Control Dynamic Lockout
LAUFRAD

Shimano XT WH-M 775
REIFEN

BASIS: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25
BREMSEN

Magura Luise BAT 180/160
COCKPIT

BASIS: Lenker: Truvativ Stylo Race Riser Bar 31,8 / Vorbau: Truvativ XR / Griffe: VOTEC / Steuersatz: FSA
SATTEL

BASIS: Selle Italia Prolink Light
SATTELSTÜTZE

BASIS: Truvativ XR
COMBO

BASIS: Kurbel: Shimano SLX Hollowtech II FC-M 660, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Schaltwerk: Shimano SLX, Schalthebel: Shimano SLX, Umwerfer: Shimano SLX, Kassette: Shimano SLX, Kette: Shimano SLX

Preis: 1183 Euro


Ich hoffe nur das die Steuerrückzahlung bald kommt und die Frau nicht mault


----------



## mop rocka (27. August 2009)

Bis auf die Durin hab ich die gleiche Austattung, kannst dir ja mal meine  Bilder anschaun. Bin vollkommen zufrieden mit meinem


----------



## hope4 (27. August 2009)

Oh je, hier hören sich einige Probleme leider nicht richtig im Sinne des Kunden gelöst an. Irgendwie scheint es momentan recht chaotisch dort zu sein. Kann man mit dem unerwarteten Ansturm erklären, sollte aber schleunigst abgestellt werden.

Bei uns bleibt es spannend. Die Magura Thor wurde wohl geliefert und die Aussage mit den DT-Dämpfer Engpässen war wohl eine Falschaussage.

Laut aktueller Aussage soll ich morgen früh anrufen, ob alles geklappt hat und wir morgen die Räder abholen können 

Ich bin gespannt und halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## warpax (27. August 2009)

hope4 schrieb:


> Laut aktueller Aussage soll ich morgen früh anrufen, ob alles geklappt hat und wir morgen die Räder abholen können
> 
> Ich bin gespannt und halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.



Ich drück Euch jedenfalls beide Daumen


----------



## Mirro (27. August 2009)

Sooo, heute kam dann mal wieder ne E-Mail. 
"Ihr Bike steht bei uns versandbereit".

Ich solle mich nochmal wegen der Kindschock Sattelstütze melden, ham mich heute nicht erreicht.
Entweder war ich da wohl etwas vorschnellmit meiner beschwerde oder sie haben damit auf mein Storno reagiert.
Naja ich werd morgen mal anrufen und mich überraschen lassen.

Vielleicht hats doch noch nen happy end.


----------



## don-rock (27. August 2009)

jeff_bridges schrieb:


> da is fett dran ohne ende. ich denke, da ist ein grat im sattelrohr, der mir die sattelstütze verkratzt. hab ich auch schon bei mehreren neuen votecs gesehen.
> *



habe das ebenfalls an beiden bikes.
an einem stärker als bei dem anderen.
so zorro-artige Z bzw. zickzack kratzer.

bei mir war es die montagepaste schuld, welche den eindringenden schmutz (der sich beim verstellen der stütze dazwischen fummelt...) schön zu harten mini-klümpchen gebildet hat.
(was übrigens auch zu knarz-geräuschen geführt hat....).

ich habe dann die stütze und das sitzrohr von der montagepaste befreit, ganz wenig (!) gefettet, seit dem nicht ein einziger kratzer mehr dazu gekommen.

den tip hatte mir vorab m.rose/votec mitgeteilt.


btw, bzgl. schlechtem service zurzeit....:

ich erlaube mir die vermutung, dass der votec-chef personalkosten sparen möchte, (als ehemaliger personal-vermittler....) was sich natürlich negativ auf den kundenservice und somit zwangsläufig ebenso negativ auf umsatz und interne wie externe reputation auswirken wird.
wenn dem tatsächlich so ist sage ich dazu nur: 
sehr ungeschickt.


----------



## jeff_bridges (27. August 2009)

hi don-rock,

vielen dank für die info. das werd ich mal ausprobieren. aber meine sattelstütze ist schon total verkratzt. komisch, dass die diese paste verwenden, wenn sie wissen, dass die die stütze verkratzt... naja...


----------



## tetze (28. August 2009)

ist sehr schade zu lesen, wie einige probleme mit dem service haben, ich hoffe votec bekommt das langsam mal in den griff 

bei mir wieder was erfreuliches

ich habe heute völlig umstandsfrei 49,- euro für die erstinspektion meines v.sx beim händler meines vertrauens erstattet bekommen. 2 wochen nachdem ich die rechnung per mail an m.rose geschickt habe.


----------



## ka1saa (28. August 2009)

jeff_bridges schrieb:


> komisch, dass die diese paste verwenden, wenn sie wissen, dass die die stütze verkratzt... naja...


votec ungleich kindshock. geht doch um den absenkbaren teil oder? den wird votec wohl nicht nochmal schmieren, sondern da wird das zeug von werk aus drauf sein? wird ja angeblich grad überarbeitet, die kindshock-sattelstütze... (schon schwer, die montagepaste wegzulassen )


----------



## Mirro (28. August 2009)

Bei der Kindshock gabs ne Menge Reklamationen und technische Probleme, so das der Hersteller alle Lieferungen zurückgezogen hat.
Es gibt bei Votec keine Alternativen Vario Sattelstützen.
Bis vorraussichtlich Mitte September wird es wohl auch dauern bis die Sattelstütze überarbeitet wieder zu haben ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (28. August 2009)

> Also Rückruf wird bei Votec derzeit wirklich nicht groß geschrieben, das muss ich nun auch mal sagen. Warte immerhin nun seit knapp 4 Wochen auf die Antwort bezüglich meiner V.Fr Reparatur, nach bestimmt 4-5 Anrufen habe ich nun gestern eine brauchbar Antwort per Mail bekommen. Brauchbar im Sinne von, nun weis ich wenigstens was genau auf mich zukommen würde. Tjo was soll ich sagen, kulant und Kundenfreundlich ist anderst. Dem aktuellen Stand nach wars das jetzt für mich mit Votec, mehr möchte ich bis hier her mal nicht sagen, schade.



Wenn ich das schon wieder lese, komme ich wirklich schwer ins Grübeln ob ich die 3k im nächsten Frühling wirklich in ein Votec investieren soll. Das mit der Garantie bezüglich des Rahmens MUSS für mich geklärt sein und darf keinerlei Problem darstellen. Halte uns bitte auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufendem B00m. 

Da stürzt du irgendwann mal mit deinem V-SX oder deinem V.FR, hast anschließend ein paar Kratzer im Lack aber keinen Bruch/Riss, welcher sich dann erst nach einem Jahr zufällig auf Grund von was auch immer einstellt und bekommst dann zu hören:
"Nee Nee! Sie sind gestürzt - Nix Garantie!!!"

Mein Vertrauen, meine Euphorie und die Vorfreude auf das VOTEC Bike 2010 haben grade einen derben Dämpfer erlitten ...


----------



## hope4 (28. August 2009)

Wir haben heute endlich doch noch unsere beiden V.XM abholen können.

Die Übergabe in Wenden war sehr sympatisch und ist super verlaufen. Wir haben alles gemeinsam noch mal gecheckt und auch kleine Dinge wurden uns sofort noch eingestellt und ein paar Tipps mitgegeben. 

Zu Hause musste dann natürlich erst mal eine kleine Runde gemacht werden und der erste Eindruck hat sich absolut bestätigt 

Ich denke wir werden viel Freude mit den Bikes haben und auf mich machte das alles einen sehr guten Eindruck und daher hoffe ich, dass sich die schlechten Nachrichten hier im Forum nicht häufen.

Vielen Dank schon mal an das Team von Votec für die Traumbikes und den Service!!!


----------



## hope4 (28. August 2009)

@ Tetze
Ist die Erstinspektion im Preis bei Votec mit drin? Wir haben die Unterlagen noch nicht genau durchgeschaut und mich hat nun eben Dein Beitrag verwundert über die erstattete Rechnung der Erstinspektion.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. August 2009)

hope4 schrieb:


> @ Tetze
> Ist die Erstinspektion im Preis bei Votec mit drin? Wir haben die Unterlagen noch nicht genau durchgeschaut und mich hat nun eben Dein Beitrag verwundert über die erstattete Rechnung der Erstinspektion.



Laut Beiheftchen ja.

Du kannst das Radel zu Votec schicken oder aber auch zum seriösen Händler deines Vertrauens (im Wert von 50 Euro).

Mmm so ein SX oder Fr 2010 wäre schon was für mich... 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## jeff_bridges (29. August 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> votec ungleich kindshock. geht doch um den absenkbaren teil oder? den wird votec wohl nicht nochmal schmieren, sondern da wird das zeug von werk aus drauf sein? wird ja angeblich grad überarbeitet, die kindshock-sattelstütze... (schon schwer, die montagepaste wegzulassen )



nö, es geht gar nicht um die kindshock. es geht darum, dass bei mir die sattelstütze (Truvativ Team) schon komplett verkratzt ist, was anscheinend an der montagepaste liegt.


----------



## warpax (29. August 2009)

hope4 schrieb:


> @ Tetze
> Ist die Erstinspektion im Preis bei Votec mit drin? Wir haben die Unterlagen noch nicht genau durchgeschaut und mich hat nun eben Dein Beitrag verwundert Ã¼ber die erstattete Rechnung der Erstinspektion.



Ja, die Erstinspektion ist, wie Kalle schon schreibt, bis zu einem Maximalbetrag von 50â¬ bei jedem HÃ¤ndler machbar. MuÃt Du im Normalfall erst zahlen und dann einfach die Rechnung unter Angabe einer Kontonummer (fÃ¼r die Erstattung) zu Votec schicken/faxen. Ich hatte sogar das GlÃ¼ck, daÃ mein HÃ¤ndler wegen eines alten V8 noch bei Votec anrufen wollte und die haben das mit meiner Inspektion dann direkt untereinander geklÃ¤rt. MuÃte dem HÃ¤ndler nur die Rechnung bringen (damit der die Rahmennummer bei Votec angeben kann) und die haben ihm direkt das Geld Ã¼berwiesen. Absolut perfekter Service 

Euch auf jeden Fall viel SpaÃ mit den Bikes. SchÃ¶n, daÃ alles noch so gut geklappt hat.


----------



## Erroll (29. August 2009)

Hat jemand Ahnung, welche Kurbellänge Votec bei den 42er Rahmen verbaut? 170cm oder 175 cm?


----------



## kupfermark (29. August 2009)

Hallo, 

Ich hab jetzt mein V.XM seit 2 Monaten, richtig intensiv genutzt wurde es eine Woche in Finale und ne Woche auf nem Alpencross.

Inzwischen knarzt alles mögliche. Zum einen die Fox Talas an der Gabelkrone (das Problem scheint bei denen bekannt zu sein, die Gabel muß eingeschickt werden) und noch Tretlager oder Hinterbaulager, das muß ich mir noch genauer hinschauen.

Knarzt bei euch auch was und hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Service nach dem Kauf gemacht? 

Gruß
KM


----------



## pixelquantec (30. August 2009)

Bei meinem MR hat nach rund 600 km auch der Hinterbau geknarzt. Der Aufbau des Hinterbaus ist ja so ziemlich der Gleiche wie beim XM. Hab die Sattelstütze mit Montagepaste eingesetzt und alle Gelenke am Hinterbau mit einem Tropfen Öl versorgt. Danach war absolute Ruhe. Bin inzwischen wieder 400 km gefahren und habe lediglich nach einer größeren Putzaktion die Gelenke vorsorglich mit einem Tropfen Öl geschmiert. Alle Geräusche sind 100%ig weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (30. August 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mein V.XM seit 2 Monaten, richtig intensiv genutzt wurde es eine Woche in Finale und ne Woche auf nem Alpencross.
> 
> ...



anfangs war ich noch sehr sensibel gegenüber den auftretenden knarzgeräuschen. 
hab mir immer voll die sorgen gemacht.
kannte das nicht von meinem alten hardtail mit 3 oder 4 x so dicker rahmen-wandstärke

an meinem SX lag es ja wie vorab beschrieben am dreck im sattelrohr.
das da dreck reinkommt lässt sich bestimmt auch nicht dauerhaft vermeiden. aber kann man ja schnell beheben.

kürzlich am XC knarzte es enorm, sobald druck auf das linke pedal ausgeübt wurde. 
permanent.
war eine kettenblattschraube schuld. 
habe alle mal nachgezogen und das knarzen ist weg.

einige wochen davor knarzte es, wenn man druck auf das rechte pedal ausübte.
pedal abgeschraubt, gewinde gesäubert und ein wenig gefettet.
pedal montiert.
knarzen weg.

innerhalb der ersten paar monate "setzen" sich ja viele verschraubungen.
daher soll man auch möglichst innerhalb der ersten 3 monate zum erstservice - meinte votec damals zu mir. 
unabhängig davon, ob man in diesem zeitraum 80 oder 800 km gefahren ist.

den service mir gegenüber kann ich bis dato nur mit 1+ und der maximal anzahl an sternchen bewerten.
allerdings handelte es sich bis jetzt auch immer um unumständlich lösbare angelegenheiten.
und diese sind angefallen, als votec auslastungstechnisch noch nicht so unter strom stand.
aber wie hat der otto r. gesagt:"auf´m platz ist wichtig".

das generell montagepaste verwendet wird, liegt nach aussage von votec daran, dass die überwiegende mehrheit der besteller es möchte.
der votec mechaniker meinte zu mir, als ich fragte warum die das verwenden wenn´s doch zum knarzen verhilft: "ich mag das zeugs auch nicht, die suggerierte notwendigkeit beruht auf fachmagazin-bildung...."

naja, ich weiß nicht ob man das so drastisch formulieren kann.
montagepaste hat fallweise sicherlich seinen sinn.
wahrscheinlich gibt´s da auch enorme qualitätsunterschiede.
bei mir ist sie halt raus und kommt nicht mehr rein.


----------



## dkc-live (30. August 2009)

montagepaste sollte nur verwendet werden wenn das anzugsmoment nicht ausreicht und es trotzdem rutscht basta


----------



## don-rock (30. August 2009)

hab mir gerade hinten ´nen fat-albert 2.4 aufgezogen.
zwischen reifen und kettenstrebe liegen nur noch ca. 2mm....
war zwar bei dem conti MK 2.4 auch nicht viel mehr - aber das schaut jetzt schon echt knapp aus.
ist so wenig platz bedenklich?

dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen, s. fotos.

die schrauben der (schraub-)achse waren wirklich nur ganz leicht angezogen, trotzdem diese spuren....sind ziemlich tief....

ist das normal bzw. schlimm?


----------



## Limubai (31. August 2009)

schon gelesen??

Votec präsentiert zur Eurobike sein neuestes Big Bike

http://www.bikesportnews.de/produkt...iert-zur-eurobike-sein-neuestes-big-bike.html

lg, Limubai


----------



## Filmchen (31. August 2009)

Hallo,

war am Samstag in Berlin im Shop. Der dortige nette Mitarbeiter hat mir versichert, daß außer dem V.FR kein neues Modell für 2010 zu erwarten ist. In einem Artikel zur Eurobike las ich aber kürzlich, daß sowohl das V.MR als auch das V.XM neue Geometrien für 2010 bekommen sollen.
Was stimmt denn nun??
Wenn neue Modelle kommen, wie lange wird es denn die alten noch geben?

MfG Sven


----------



## warpax (31. August 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> hab mir gerade hinten ´nen fat-albert 2.4 aufgezogen.
> zwischen reifen und kettenstrebe liegen nur noch ca. 2mm....
> war zwar bei dem conti MK 2.4 auch nicht viel mehr - aber das schaut jetzt schon echt knapp aus.
> ist so wenig platz bedenklich?



Was fährst Du denn für eine Felge? Ich habe die 2,4er Rubberqueen, die nun wirklich nicht gerade eine der schlankesten ist und noch eine Menge Platz. Grundsätzlich sind 2mm wohl nicht bedenklich. Könnte mir nur vorstellen, daß es zu Kratzern kommt, wenn die Reifen Steinchen mitnehmen. Ich vermute mal, eng ist es unten an der Kettenstrebe und nicht so sehr oben an der Sitzstrebe?



don-rock schrieb:


> dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen, s. fotos.
> 
> die schrauben der (schraub-)achse waren wirklich nur ganz leicht angezogen, trotzdem diese spuren....sind ziemlich tief....
> 
> ist das normal bzw. schlimm?



Hm, das sieht echt nicht so toll aus. Bei den Achs-Inserts würde ich ja noch sagen, daß es egal ist. Die kann man ja im Zweifel austauschen. Und so schlimm, daß die in den nächsten Tagen durch sind, sieht es auch nicht unbedingt aus. Aber auf der anderen Seite finde ich das schon wieder anders. Das ist tiefer als der Lack, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (31. August 2009)

Filmchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war am Samstag in Berlin im Shop. Der dortige nette Mitarbeiter hat mir versichert, daß außer dem V.FR kein neues Modell für 2010 zu erwarten ist. In einem Artikel zur Eurobike las ich aber kürzlich, daß sowohl das V.MR als auch das V.XM neue Geometrien für 2010 bekommen sollen.
> Was stimmt denn nun??
> ...



Naja, eine Geometrieänderung ist ja noch kein neues Modell... Also: V.FR neu, der Rest ein bisschen überarbeitet.

Das V.FR sieht ja wirklich net ganz schlecht aus, könnte man fast ein Upgrade auf das neue überlegen 

Die Paar Kratzer an der Achse würden mich jetzt nicht besorgen. Sieht bei meinem V.FR nicht anders aus wenn ich mich recht erinnere...

Gruß


----------



## Mirro (1. September 2009)

Soo, nu hat es also doch noch geklappt. Mein V.sx ist heute angekommen, einfach geil und im nachhinein hat sich das warten doch gelohnt (10 Wochen).
Auf den ersten Blick keine Lackkratzer oder Fehler. Sattelstütze is ne Übergangslösung bis ich mir ne Kindshock oder Crankbrothers hole.
Bilder leider nur vom Handy andere Kamera mich ich erstmal zum laufen kriegen


----------



## Brickowski (1. September 2009)

Zum Thema Kindshock: Laut  Votec gibt es Ende Oktober Ersatz, bis dahin kein Aufzug :-( (e-mail von heute Mittag)
Bleibt die Frage, günstigere Übergangslösung oder schicke Syntace.....hmm,werd wohl drüber schlafen bevor ich die Bestellung ändere. Bin ja erst in Wartewoche 5 angekommen, hab also noch Zeit :-D


----------



## bibi1952 (2. September 2009)

Mirro schrieb:


> Soo, nu hat es also doch noch geklappt. Mein V.sx ist heute angekommen, einfach geil und im nachhinein hat sich das warten doch gelohnt (10 Wochen).
> Auf den ersten Blick keine Lackkratzer oder Fehler. Sattelstütze is ne Übergangslösung bis ich mir ne Kindshock oder Crankbrothers hole.



Hallo,
auch mein blau-weißes V.SX steht in Wenden zur Abholung bereit, leider auch ohne Kindshock. Jetzt brauche ich noch ein Zeitfenster, um es abzuholen. 
VG Werner


----------



## don-rock (3. September 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Was fährst Du denn für eine Felge? Ich habe die 2,4er Rubberqueen, die nun wirklich nicht gerade eine der schlankesten ist und noch eine Menge Platz. Grundsätzlich sind 2mm wohl nicht bedenklich. Könnte mir nur vorstellen, daß es zu Kratzern kommt, wenn die Reifen Steinchen mitnehmen. Ich vermute mal, eng ist es unten an der Kettenstrebe und nicht so sehr oben an der Sitzstrebe?



da sind die 08er deetraks drauf. die sind 32mm breit.
glaube deine deemax sind etwas schmaler.
aber spielt die felgenbreite wirklich ´ne rolle?
der reifen an sich sitzt schon mittig, finde das merkwürdig.
ja richtig, an der unteren strebe ist es eng. 
nur rechts.
links ist ca. 4 oder 5 mal soviel space.
oben an den sitzstreben (nennt man die so?) ist ´ne menge platz, 
an beiden seiten identisch viel.



warpax schrieb:


> Hm, das sieht echt nicht so toll aus. Bei den Achs-Inserts würde ich ja noch sagen, daß es egal ist. Die kann man ja im Zweifel austauschen. Und so schlimm, daß die in den nächsten Tagen durch sind, sieht es auch nicht unbedingt aus. Aber auf der anderen Seite finde ich das schon wieder anders. Das ist tiefer als der Lack, oder?



ja, ist schon ziemlich tief.
sind eher schon richtige furchen als kratzer.
also kosmetisch gesehen ist es mir ja vollkommen egal.
denke nur - wenn sich das weiter reinfrisst - das es für das material an der aufnahme innen ungünstig werden könnte.


@alle

neues V.FR
und, was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. September 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> @alle
> 
> neues V.FR
> und, was sagt ihr dazu?
> Anhang anzeigen 171464



Hallo,

ich wollte auch schon nachfragen. Richtig scharfer Hobel 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## flowbike (3. September 2009)

flowbike schrieb:


> @ Kalle:
> 
> Wen Du was nur für den Bikepark oder Freeridetoure suchst würde ich eher zum FR greifen, schließlich ist es genau dafür gemacht.
> Warte doch mal ab, wie das 2010er Modell aussehen wird.





Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte auch schon nachfragen. Richtig scharfer Hobel
> 
> ...


ich habs Dir doch gleich gesagt


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. September 2009)

@ flowbike:

Recht hast du 

Na mal schauen, ob mein Demo dafür weichen muss. Ich bin gespannt, was das Bike dann effektiv auf die Waage bringt. Weitere Fotos... immer her damit bitte

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## don-rock (3. September 2009)

die rahmen-/sitzrohr-größe interessiert mich brennend.
soll ja "nur" S und L geben.
das abgebildete müsste ein 42er sein, 
wenn meine "bildschirm-messmethode" hinhaut.
also somit ein S, wahrscheinlich.

funktionalität - werde ich bei zeiten auf jeden fall mal checken.
falls votec eins aufgebaut bekommt...

optisch - ob ich den knick im sitzrohr schön finde, mmh - schau´mer mal.
die übergänge am rahmen schauen ziemlich smooth-welded aus.
liegt aber bestimmt eher am foto.

irgendwie schaute das vorgängermodell "brachialer" aus.


----------



## Erroll (3. September 2009)

Ich find das aktuelle V.FR wesentlich schöner und stimmiger als den Vorgänger, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll. Also zumindest von den Bildern her. Der Knick im Sitzrohr ist das einzige Manko, dass mir jetzt daran auffällt. Für FR Touren wäre es mir allerdings zu wuchtig. Aber es wird das V.FR ja auch mit 180er Aufbau geben. Da müsste es dann passen. Im Park macht das Teil bestimmt ne Menge Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. September 2009)

Der Knick ist mir noch garnicht so aufgefallen. Da ist natürlich hinderlich für Fr Touren 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Erroll (3. September 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Der Knick ist mir noch garnicht so aufgefallen. Da ist natürlich hinderlich für Fr Touren
> 
> Gruß
> Kalle



Kommst halt um ne Vario-Stütze nicht rum.


----------



## Maximalmax (4. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, leider hab ich wiedereinmal Zeit gefunden ein paar unschoene Bildchen hochzuladen...
Nachdem sich meine erste Magura Thor nach 90km verabschiedet hat, kam gestern nach ca. 4 Wochen mein Bike aus Wenden zurück, unzwar mit einer nagelneuen Thor.

Auch wenns gestern zeitweise richtig heftig geschifft hat, konnt ichs nicht lassen, mir zumindest eine Königsstuhlabfahrt zu gönnen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Trotz rutschiger Verhältnisse, leisteten die Alberts einen super job, und ich hatte dementsprechend auch viel spass auf den eher souligen Trails richtung Schlierbach.
Mit einem lachen im Gesicht, und mit Vorfreude auf das bevorstehende Wochenende wurde ich aber mit einem lauten Knall aus meinen Traum gerissen. 











Der Tacho zeigt:  Km-Rad1   /  130 kM    (2te Thor Gabel -40km-)
es war meine Sage und Schreibe 2te Abfahrt von nichteimal 500Hm

Das ich n Hals hab bis sonst wo hin koennt ihr warscheinlich nachvollziehen.
Ich hab mich bewusst fuer Magura Komponenten entschieden, eigentlich NUR der Zuverlässigkeit und dem Services wegen.

Von Votec (was ich fuer sehr gut finde) wurde mir noch die Mazzochi 55 ata oder die Wotan als tausch angeboten. Leider habe ich Magura ein 2tes mal vertraut und wurde bitter entäuscht.

WEnn die sich nicht mindestens 10 Arme rausreißen, und ich nicht in 2 Wochen eine Thor fuer die Ewigkeit bekomme, ist Magura fuer mich gestorben!

Sorry das ich meinen Frust hier ablade... aber vielleicht kann ich dem ein oder anderem seine Gabelwahl erleichtern...


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. September 2009)

Na, das Problem hat aber nicht nur Magura. RS hat genauso wie Fox und andere damit zu kämpfen.

Sche_isse ists trotzdem .


----------



## dkc-live (4. September 2009)

wo ist da jetzt das problem? zurückdrücken und fertig. is doch bloß der staubabstreifer.


----------



## flowbike (4. September 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> wo ist da jetzt das problem? zurückdrücken und fertig. is doch bloß der staubabstreifer.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (4. September 2009)

flowbike schrieb:


>



Manchmal ist es wirklich nur der Staubabstreifer, dann hilft gut entfetten und wieder reindrücken. Auf den Bildern sieht das aber so aus als hätte sich die Gabel auch abgesenkt, das spricht dann eher für eine undichte Luftkartusche. Luft tritt aus, sammelt sich unter dem Abstreifring wo sie eigentlich nicht hingehört und  - Plopp - die Kacke ist am dampfen. Ärgerlich dass das Magura noch nicht so recht in Griff kriegt.

Eines muss man Ihnen aber lassen, vom Service sind sie weiterhin Klasse. Würde das an deiner Stelle direkt mit Magura abwickeln, du bist immer auf dem Laufenden und es gibt eine Station weniger wo es zu Verzögerungen kommen kann. Und 2 Wochen sollten sie schaffen


----------



## ikky (5. September 2009)

@Maximalmax:

oh man du hast echt mega Pech. Meine Thor läuft bisher ohne Probleme; ich hoffe, dass bleibt auch so.


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (5. September 2009)

Hallo Maximalmax,

ich kann mich sehr gut in Deine Gefühlswelt (bezügl. des Bikes) versetzen. Ich hatte mit meiner Durin auch nur Stress. (Hab ich mal an anderer Stelle aufgeführt).   Schmeiss das Ding raus, die Jungs  von MAGURA PACKENS NICHT!!   Leider!!
Mittlerweile hat mein Votec 11 tsd KM runter, davon mit der nervenden und dreimal zu Magura geschickten/ getauschten Durin 3tsd KM und seitdem mit einer völlig problemlos laufenden Reba Race! Die schnurrt jetzt seit 8000 Km!!!  Schade schade, aber die Jungs von M. kriegens nicht gebacken, das musste ich über Jahre mit mehreren Produkten feststellen. Dabei würde ich so gerne die deutschen Arbeitsplätze unterstützen!
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maximalmax (5. September 2009)

Mir wurde etwas von Tolleranzproblemen gesagt, von daher koennte bloodhound5 recht haben (warscheinlich schleicht bei jedem Federvorgang ein bischen Luft in die obere Kammer, und mit der Zeit wirds eben zu viel... ---Vermutung---). Der Fehler ist übrigens bekannt, und wurde im Magura-Forum auch schon öfters diskutiert.
Meine beiden Manitou Gabeln haben mich ueber 11 Jahre hinweg ohne Problemchen begleitet. 

Mir wurde von Votec auch geraten die Angelegenheit mit Magura direkt zu klären, um des ganze zu beschluenigen. Allerdings will und kann ich die Gabel nicht selbst ausbauen, und will des auch lieber den Fachleuten ueberlassen.

An einen Gabelherstellerwechsel hab ich auch schon gedacht, nur muss ich zugestehn, das WENN sie funktioniert, ich voll zufrieden mit ihr bin, vorallem weil sie so gut mit dem DT-Daempfer harmoniert, und die Absenkfuntion hat.

Bevor des Bike zurückgeht, kleb ich noch nen netten Brief auf die Gabel, und hoff eben auf eine schnelle Abwicklung, erfahrungsgemäß wird die Gabel nur 2-3 Tage bei Votec rumstehn, und dann hat Magura die heiße Kartoffel in der Hand. 

Btw.    Des Prob. mit der nichtentgateten Sattelstützenaufnahme hab ich auch. 
Sowie den andauernd abfallenden Leitungsbefestigungsklipps, sowie den fehlenden Herstellerunterlagen, und dem fehlenden Kabelscheuerschuetzern....


----------



## don-rock (6. September 2009)

@maximalmax

das ist ja leider mal echt ärgerlich.
das bike - und die kombination mit den komponenten - ist echt schön. 
naja, ok - funktionieren sollte es schon.
ich vermute, du hast da momentan einfach nur mal richtig ordentlich pech.

ich kann immer wieder nur wiederholen: 
meine magura menja, wotan und louise an beiden bikes laufen seit der anschaffung vollkommen stressfrei.
auch alle die ich kenne und magura benutzen haben keinerlei theater.

ganz im gegensatz zu 2 leuten welche bspw.´ne RS lyrik benutzen.
eine(r) von denen ist nichtmal halb soviel gefahren wie ich und die lyrik sieht schon geschätzte 3 mal abgerockter aus als mein stuff.
die lyrik klingt bei ein- und ausfedern, als wenn die tauchrohre mit schmirgelpapier ausgelegt wären.
(neeee, er bzw. sie fährt definitiv nicht krasser als ich im sinne von materialverschleiss.....).

an meinen bike waren auch keine scheuer-schützer dran.
habe mir für 4 euro ein set gekauft, hat für 2 bikes ausgereicht... 
das die ab werk nicht drauf waren fand ich im nachhinein positiv.

denn nachdem ich bspw. den lenker "in meine position" versetzt habe, sowie bei einem bike zusätzlich den vorbau ausgetauscht habe, rutschten die entspr. kabel/leitungen an ganz andere stellen.

edit:
habe, nachdem ich die kratzspuren an meinen sattelstangen festgestellt habe, mit einem papiertuch umwickelten stab die sitzrohre nach scharfen graden abgesucht. 
nix gefunden.
papiertücher sind heile geblieben.
es war die montagepaste in kombi mit dreck.
keine kratzer mehr nach dem entfernen der paste und des schmutzes


----------



## litefreak (6. September 2009)

Ich setze mich gerade etwas ausführlicher mit dem v.sx auseinander. Dazu einige Fragen:

Das Steuerrohr lässt Gabel mit einem Schaftdurchmesser von 1,5" zu. Macht es sinn dort einen Gabel (wie die Magura) mit 1,1/8" zu verbauen?
Ist das gerücht der Hammerschmidt tauglichkeit für das 2010er Modell schon beschtägt?


----------



## flowbike (6. September 2009)

1,1/8" ist für ne 160er Gabel, denke ich, ausreichend.
Votec verbaut solche Gabeln ja selber auch.
Wenn Du aber die Wahlmöglichkeit hast, würde ich wohl zu 1,5 greifen.

zu HS: am neuen FR ist es bestätigt, also kann man wohl davon ausgehen, daß das am SX auch kommt. Im Zweifelsfall mal direkt bei der Hotline nachfragen.


----------



## dkc-live (6. September 2009)

1.5 ist leichter als die 1 1/8 gabel


----------



## litefreak (6. September 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 1.5 ist leichter als die 1 1/8 gabel


leichter? warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (6. September 2009)

Hallo,
mein neues V.SX1.4 modifiziert habe ich heute auf der Strasse probegefahren, leider kann ich zur Zeit wegen der Schulter-OP nicht mehr.
Hier die Modifikationen:
-Laufräder: Crossmax SX mit Nobbv Nic 2.4
-Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
-Sattel: Selle italia SLR XC
-Pedale: NC17 MG II TI​Gewicht nachgewogen: 13,1 kg 
Anbei die Bilder:


 

 [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/460191]
	
[/URL]

VG Werner


----------



## svs (6. September 2009)

Mein neues V.FR:




Scherz....aber das Rad hat was. Sieht in Natur um einiges besser aus als auf den Fotos. Lack Quali scheint mir besser geworden zu sein.
Nur vertraue ich durch Hydroforming nicht mehr so ganz dem "Made in Germany" Sticker.
Macht aber auf jeden Fall etwas her (vom ersten Eindruck).


----------



## ka1saa (7. September 2009)

XnS schrieb:


> Mein neues V.FR...
> Scherz....aber das Rad hat was. Sieht in Natur um einiges besser aus als auf den Fotos. Lack Quali scheint mir besser geworden zu sein.


auf dem foto sieht das rahmen-gelb ja richtig gut aus , aber in natura (war auch auf der eurobike) fand ich das rahmen-gelb ziemlich hässlich (sehr pastellfarben, kommt hier jetzt garnicht rüber), absolut unpassend zu den mavic-felgen... kann man ja zum glück wählen .


----------



## dkc-live (7. September 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> leichter? warum?



viel weniger material da dünnere wandstärke


----------



## b00m (7. September 2009)

Jop, Gelb passt farblich überhauptnicht nicht zu dem Deemax-Gelb in echt. Die Lackierung Scharz-Silber, vom Freerider mit Totem war schöner.


----------



## don-rock (7. September 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Jop, Gelb passt farblich überhauptnicht nicht zu dem Deemax-Gelb in echt. Die Lackierung Scharz-Silber, vom Freerider mit Totem war schöner.



hallo b00m,
sach mal,
hat sich bei dir schon was ergeben wegen deiner rekla?
(oder hab ich was überlesen...?)

gruß


----------



## don-rock (7. September 2009)

XnS schrieb:


> Mein neues V.FR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast du vllt. auch ein foto von dem dunklen FR im hintergrund?
das mit der totem?

btw:
die lager sehen irgendwie total anders aus.
weiß jemand ob da was gewechselt wurde?


----------



## svs (7. September 2009)

Ne sorry. Hab nur dieses Bild.


----------



## b00m (7. September 2009)

Hallo don-rock,

danke der Nachfrage. Leider hat sich bei mir noch nichts ergeben. Aktuell warte ich, mal wieder, auf eine Antwort von Votec auf meine Stellungnahme zum "Angebot" für die Reperatur meines Bikes.
Stand der Dinge ist aufjedenfall das ich, laut des vorliegenden "Angebotes", weder Garantie anspruch habe (da eigenverschulden) noch jegliche Kulanz von Votec zu erwarten habe. Ärgerlich ist halt das es die ersten 3 Wochen unter "Garantie" lief, bis ich eben nachgehakt habe wie weit das Bike ist. Zusätzlich hat Votec im Werk oben herausgefunden das die Gabel auch einen leichten Knax hat und somit getauscht werden muss. Zudem soll ich laut des Schreiben ebenfalls Montage UND, sollte ich anspruch auf meine alte Rahmenfarbe (weiss) haben, Umlackierung selbst zahlen. Das alles beläuft sich dann auf so einen hohen Betrag das ich mich quasi gleich nach nem neuen Rahmen umschauen könnte, die Reparatur ist aufjedenfall so für mich nicht tragbar. 

Natürlich bin ich nach wie vor ziemlich enttäuscht, sollte die Gechichte so ihr Ende finden. Denn das würde bedeuten das ich mein Rad kaputt zurück bekommen würde und Votec demnach für mich gestorben wäre. 

MFG Marc


PS: Ich war ebenfalls auf der Eurobike, die Lackierung des V.FR mit Totem war wirklich sehr sehr edel. Schwarz + silberne Schriftzüge und die golden-schwarze Totem. Kein vergleich zum Gelb, das sah naherzu billig aus neben dem Schwarzen, naja Geschmäcker eben. Hilft mir leider alles nichts, beim aktuellen Service. :/


----------



## Dumens100 (8. September 2009)

Hallo 
hat von euch jemand ein aktuelles V.XM 
wollte nur wissen ob da jetzt wie im Bericht unten das Schutzblech über den Dämpfer verbaut wird
Gruß
Andreas

http://www.votec.de/votec/pdf/Test_vxm_BSNews_0609.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_T_B (8. September 2009)

Also bei meinen ist noch keins dran.

Habe allerdings selber ein paar Sorgen. Die Achsschrauben beim Lager am VR lösen sich häufiger (EX 1750). Anfangs dachte ich die Bremse klemmt, bis ich merkte, dass sich diese Schrauben mit drehen und sich das Vorderrad nur noch sehr schwergängig drehte. Habe dann die Schrauben wieder handfest nachgezogen. Hielt aber auch nicht lange. Habe im Internet noch nichts zu dem Thema gefunden. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Habe jetzt beide mit einem Maulschlüssel fest angezogen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob es so o.k. ist.

An der Hinterachse habe ich sporadisch Geräusche, als würde ein Stock zwischen den Speichen hängen. Die genaue Herkunft konnte ich bisher noch nicht ermitteln. 

In Summe habe ich in den wenigen Wochen, in denen ich das XM jetzt habe, doch sehr viele Probleme, die mein Vertrauen hinsichtlich der Stabilität und Haltbarkeit etwas erschüttern. Auf eine mehrtätige Tour würde ich mich aktuell nur mit einem gut gefülltem Werkzeugkasten wagen.


----------



## Dumens100 (8. September 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Also bei meinen ist noch keins dran.
> 
> Habe allerdings selber ein paar Sorgen. Die Achsschrauben beim Lager am VR lösen sich häufiger (EX 1750). Anfangs dachte ich die Bremse klemmt, bis ich merkte, dass sich diese Schrauben mit drehen und sich das Vorderrad nur noch sehr schwergängig drehte. Habe dann die Schrauben wieder handfest nachgezogen. Hielt aber auch nicht lange. Habe im Internet noch nichts zu dem Thema gefunden. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Habe jetzt beide mit einem Maulschlüssel fest angezogen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob es so o.k. ist.
> 
> ...



was hattest Du denn noch alles für Probleme 
üblege gerade mir ein V.XM anzuschaffen


----------



## M_T_B (8. September 2009)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> was hattest Du denn noch alles für Probleme
> üblege gerade mir ein V.XM anzuschaffen



Die meisten habe ich im Verlauf dieses Threads bereits geschildert. Formula (The One) ohne vernünftigen Druckpunkt, Reifen eiern, Sattelstütze (auto Absenkung/Erhöhung) funktioniert genau dann nicht, wenn man es braucht.
Permanentes Klingeln der Scheiben, seltsame Geräusche auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt.

Da ich bei anderen Bikern sehe, dass es ohne diese ganzen Probleme geht und dass mit einem Preis der deutlich unter meinem  3.100,- Flagschiff liegt, bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden.

Bei meinem alten Rabe (Cube-Rahmen) habe ich alle Anbauteile als Hobbybastler selber gewechselt. Magura HS33 auf K24-Scheibenbremse, und komplett von Deore bzw. LX auf XT die komplette Schaltung/Kurbel/Umwerfer ersetzt. 
Da habe ich bei ca. 20 km/h ein kurzes Klirren der VR-Bremse, ansonsten  läuft es tadellos.

Werde das Rad wahrscheinlich im Winter zurückschicken und nachbessern
lassen.


----------



## xms (8. September 2009)

mein XM macht mir eigentlich kaum probleme.
ab und zu klingeln zwar die bremsscheiben, aber probleme mit dem druckpunkt oder ähnlichem habe ich mit der elixir noch nie gehabt.

nach einer rießigen schlammschlacht bekam ich dann doch mal komische geräusche zu hören. aber nachdem ich das bike mal geputzt habe war alles wieder weg.

alles in allem fühle ich mich auf dem XM ziemlich sicher wenn ich mit 75 über die wiesen den berg runter rattere 
kann mich über das bike nicht beklagen.

aber so sachen wie eine hydraulische sattelstütze hab ich auch nicht dran.
dieses zeug scheint wohl doch noch ziemlich anfällig zu sein.


----------



## feelFree74 (8. September 2009)

ich hab mal ne andere Frage. Gibt es eigentlivh noch leute die aktuell ne Bestellung bei Votec am laufen haben. Ich warte jetzt schon 6 Wochen auf mein bike und bekomme auch nach mehreren anrufen dort kein feedback. Man sagt mir immer, man würde mich zurückrufen. Aber nichts passiert.

Wie ist denn da eure aktuelle Erfahrung?


----------



## M_T_B (8. September 2009)

feelFree74 schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne andere Frage. Gibt es eigentlivh noch leute die aktuell ne Bestellung bei Votec am laufen haben. Ich warte jetzt schon 6 Wochen auf mein bike und bekomme auch nach mehreren anrufen dort kein feedback. Man sagt mir immer, man würde mich zurückrufen. Aber nichts passiert.
> 
> Wie ist denn da eure aktuelle Erfahrung?


Evtl. macht Herr Rose auch ein paar Tage Urlaub. Den Ansturm in diesem Jahr hat sicherlich keiner bei VOTEC erwartet. Die Firma hat extrem profitiert, weil andere Firmen Lieferzeiten von 3-5 Monaten avisiert haben.
Aber auch einem Herrn Rose stehen ein paar freie Tage zu. Da wir uns bereits in der Nachsaison befinden (zumindest in Bayern) könnte es durchaus sein, dass es etwas träger wird. Nach den Ferien in BW und BY wird es bestimmt besser. Also ab nächster Woche.....


----------



## litefreak (8. September 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Evtl. macht Herr Rose auch ein paar Tage Urlaubâ¦


Gestern war er noch telefonisch zu erreichen 
(klang jedoch ziemlich gestresst - nahm sich dennoch Zeit all meine Fragen zu beantworten)


Nebenbei:
Er konnte inzwischen *eindeutig bestÃ¤tigen, dass V.SX in 2010 fÃ¼r die Hammerschmidt* gerÃ¼stet sein wird 
(Ob eine Talas, statt einer Float angeboten wird, konnte er noch nicht sagen)

Die neuen Modelle wird man aber wohl erst Januar/Februar 2010 bestellen kÃ¶nnen mit einer Lieferzeit von ca. 3-4 Wochen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. September 2009)

Hallo,

Herr Stark hat mir am Telefon damals auch zugesagt, dass das 2010er Sx eine ISXG Aufnahme bekommen wird.

Herr Krebs teilte mir heute per E-Mail mit, dass mein Hardtail noch auf sich warten lässt...

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Brickowski (8. September 2009)

feelFree74 schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne andere Frage. Gibt es eigentlivh noch leute die aktuell ne Bestellung bei Votec am laufen haben. Ich warte jetzt schon 6 Wochen auf mein bike und bekomme auch nach mehreren anrufen dort kein feedback. Man sagt mir immer, man würde mich zurückrufen. Aber nichts passiert.
> 
> Wie ist denn da eure aktuelle Erfahrung?




Jo,Bin auch in Woche 6 angekommen. Herr Rose meinte letzte Woche seine Kollegen werden mir Bescheid geben, wie lange mein Bike noch braucht. Kam aber noch nix...Naja war ja Eurobike und man sollte einfach ma abwarten können denk ich. Die werdens schon richten. Übrigens hab ich nur per email Kontakt, funktioniert bisher einwandfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (9. September 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Die meisten habe ich im Verlauf dieses Threads bereits geschildert. Formula (The One) ohne vernünftigen Druckpunkt, is ne formula, was erwartest du ...Reifen eiernnein wir werden alle sterben hiiiilfe, Sattelstütze (auto Absenkung/Erhöhung) funktioniert genau dann nicht, wenn man es braucht.is ne kindshock was erwartest du ... gibt genug probleme im forum
> Permanentes Klingeln der Scheiben, seltsame Geräusche auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt.das ist normal bei der xt / slx hättest du mal die sufu benutzt
> 
> Da ich bei anderen Bikern sehe, dass es ohne diese ganzen Probleme geht und dass mit einem Preis der deutlich unter meinem  3.100,- Flagschiff liegt, bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden.
> ...


..


----------



## Tarl (9. September 2009)

Hallo.
Ich habe 10 Wochen auf V.MR warten müssen.Habs dann in Wenden abgeholt.


----------



## M_T_B (9. September 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> is ne formula, was erwartest du
> ..



...was soll denn bitte an einer Formula schlecht sein?




dkc-live schrieb:


> is ne kindshock was erwartest du
> ..



...was soll denn bitte an einer Kindshock schlecht sein?



dkc-live schrieb:


> permanentes Klingeln der Scheiben, seltsame Geräusche auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt.
> 
> das ist normal bei der xt / slx hättest du mal die sufu benutzt
> ..



...habe aber kein XT oder SLX sondern XTR

Du haust hier einfach irgendwelche Aussagen in den Raum, ohne auch nur ein Argument zu bringen, warum etwas schlecht ist. Frage mich warum die ganzen Komponenten in den Tests gut bis sehr gut bzw. überragend abgeschnitten haben, wenn Du es besser weißt.
Offenbar hast Du die Weisheit mit Löffeln gegessen.

Allerdings kann ich auf solche Kommentare gut verzichten. Also entweder vernünftige Argumente vortragen oder die Finger von der Tastatur lassen .


----------



## dkc-live (9. September 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> ...was soll denn bitte an einer Formula schlecht sein?
> 
> 
> kenn genug die die probleme mit formula haben. und sich nie wieder eine kaufen würden
> ...


.


----------



## M_T_B (9. September 2009)

Na dann


----------



## hope4 (9. September 2009)

@ Dumens 100

Wir haben unsere XM vor knapp zwei Wochen in Wenden abgeholt und da waren noch keine Schutzbleche für den Dämpfer dran.

@ feelfree 74
Unsere XM haben wir nach 8 Wochen in Wenden abholen können! Haben da auch mehrfach Kontakt mit Frau Nehm und Herrn Rose gehabt. Wenn keine Antwort von Votec kommt, würde ich einfach anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (9. September 2009)

Hallo,
werde mich nächste Woche in Berlin mal auf ein Votec V.XM setzen.
Wenn ich mit flachem Lenker, ohne Spacer und entsprechendem Vorbau eine relativ restreckte sportliche Position erhalte (aufrecht Berge hoch fahren ist nicht mein Ding), dann werd ich es bestellen:
IHRE AUSWAHL 	
RAHMEN

V.XM, WeissGruen, 48.0
GABEL

Fox 32 Talas RLC Lockout 100-140mm
DÄMPFER

Fox Float RP 23
LAUFRAD

DT Swiss EX 1750
REIFEN

BASIS: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4
BREMSEN

Elexir CR Carbon 203/185
COCKPIT

Lenker: Syntace Vector 31,8 Carbon / Vorbau: Syntace Superforce / Griffe: Syntace / Steuersatz: FSA
SATTEL

Selle Italia SLR XC Gel Flow
SATTELSTÜTZE

Syntace P6 Carbon
COMBO

Shimano XTR: Kurbel: Shimano XTR Hollowtech II FC-M 810, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR, Schalthebel: Shimano XTR, Umwerfer: Shimano XTR, Kassette: Shimano XTR, Kette: Shimano XTR

Ich such ein Bike für alles, mit dem man zügig mit 30km/h (daher die sportliche Sitzposition) auf der Geraden, schnell bergab, über Trails, Wald, Wiese, Feld,Asphalt Berg hoch fahren kann.. Eigentlich würde ein Racebike eher in Betracht kommen, aber ich will ein Bike für alles.. und ein vor allem Steifgkeit und Robustheit, ohne einen Freerider nehmen zu müssen aber sportliche Ambitionen umsetzen zu können. Daher auch die paar Carbon-Anbauteile..

Ne recht steife Steckachsen-Gabel mit diesem Fox-Travel Adjust plus steife Laufräder sind wichtige Kriterien!


Das V.XM soll ja auch zum bergauf Pedalieren gescheit geegnet sein!


Was würdet ihr dran ändern?


----------



## M_T_B (9. September 2009)

Bei den angestrebten 30 km/h würde ich kein XM nehmen...


----------



## warpax (9. September 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Bei den angestrebten 30 km/h würde ich kein XM nehmen...



Wieso? Die fahr ich ja sogar mit dem SX. Und auch das nicht nur kurz oder bergab. Okay, bergauf dann nicht mehr


----------



## M_T_B (9. September 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Wieso? Die fahr ich ja sogar mit dem SX. Und auch das nicht nur kurz oder bergab. Okay, bergauf dann nicht mehr



Frage ist nur wie lange (im normalen Gelände)

Klar geht's, aber das XM ist nun einmal nicht dafür gemacht. Und jeder sollte im Vorfeld prüfen, für was er sich das Bike zulegt.


----------



## Mythilos (9. September 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Bei den angestrebten 30 km/h würde ich kein XM nehmen...



naja.. welches Bike dann? ..Vorausgesetzt mit eben stabilen Parts (Gabel+Steckachse(Talas), Laufräder..)!
auf der Ebene sollte dasss schon ein paar Meter drin sein (Kondi vorasugesetzt).. ich hoff die haben in Berlin irgendwo ein XM!


----------



## warpax (9. September 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Frage ist nur wie lange (im normalen Gelände)



Mußte es mal für eine GA-Einheit als Ersatz nehmen und hatte mit dem 17,3 Kg Klotz nach drei Stunden einen Schnitt von etwa 25 km/h. War ziemlich eben an der Ruhr entlang, also auch keine Waldwege. Dafür aber auch nur mit einem 32er Blatt vorne, was die Geschwindigkeit auf leicht abschüssigen Abschnitten deutlich nach oben begrenzt hat (man, freu ich mich auf mein Weihnachtsgeld). Und ich behaupte mal, daß ich jetzt nicht unbedingt übertrainiert bin.

@Mythilos
Insofern würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Gewicht sollte in Ordnung sein. Nimm Gabel und Dämpfer mit Lockout, dann sollte das auch vom Fahrwerk  her gehen. Mittlerweile werden ja aus irgendeinem seltsamen Grund auch Marathon-Fullies mit 120mm vorne und hinten angeboten. Wie das mit der Geo beim XM ist, weiß ich aber zugegebenermaßen nicht, da kennt sich MTB besser aus.


----------



## Mythilos (9. September 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Mußte es mal für eine GA-Einheit als Ersatz nehmen und hatte mit dem 17,3 Kg Klotz nach drei Stunden einen Schnitt von etwa 25 km/h. War ziemlich eben an der Ruhr entlang, also auch keine Waldwege. Dafür aber auch nur mit einem 32er Blatt vorne, was die Geschwindigkeit auf leicht abschüssigen Abschnitten deutlich nach oben begrenzt hat (man, freu ich mich auf mein Weihnachtsgeld). Und ich behaupte mal, daß ich jetzt nicht unbedingt übertrainiert bin.
> 
> @Mythilos
> Insofern würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Gewicht sollte in Ordnung sein. Nimm Gabel und Dämpfer mit Lockout, dann sollte das auch vom Fahrwerk  her gehen. Mittlerweile werden ja aus irgendeinem seltsamen Grund auch Marathon-Fullies mit 120mm vorne und hinten angeboten. Wie das mit der Geo beim XM ist, weiß ich aber zugegebenermaßen nicht, da kennt sich MTB besser aus.



Ja, Lockout ist Pflicht!... Steif solls sein und 10kg muß es nicht wiegen!.. wie gesagt.. wills durchaus sportlich haben, aber auf Wurzeltrails und bergab solls auf Schienen und Torsionssteif ohne Ende sein!! Felgen will ich auch nicht solche schmalen haben!!! Daher die DT Swiss in 28er Breite!
Bin das Specialized Epic S-Works mal gefahren und das war mir derbe zu weich, obwohl das von den Laufrädern und der speziellen Gabel her ein besonder steifer Racer sein sollte!!!

Ich bin 178 und wiege (nackt ;-) )77kg!

Das Problem ist, man bekommt häufig einen Rahmen mit einer bestimmten Gabel, der Rest ist austauschbar, aber bei der Gabel wirds eben schwierig!
- Rotwild R.C1 FS Cross
- Nicolai Helius (wahrscheinlich viel zu teuer!!!)
- Bergamont Threesome 9.8
- Stevens Glide ES/MAX
das sind so die Alternativen z.Z.!


----------



## don-rock (9. September 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Hallo don-rock,
> 
> danke der Nachfrage. Leider hat sich bei mir noch nichts ergeben. Aktuell warte ich, mal wieder, auf eine Antwort von Votec auf meine Stellungnahme zum "Angebot" für die Reperatur meines Bikes.
> Stand der Dinge ist aufjedenfall das ich, laut des vorliegenden "Angebotes", weder Garantie anspruch habe (da eigenverschulden) noch jegliche Kulanz von Votec zu erwarten habe. Ärgerlich ist halt das es die ersten 3 Wochen unter "Garantie" lief, bis ich eben nachgehakt habe wie weit das Bike ist. Zusätzlich hat Votec im Werk oben herausgefunden das die Gabel auch einen leichten Knax hat und somit getauscht werden muss. Zudem soll ich laut des Schreiben ebenfalls Montage UND, sollte ich anspruch auf meine alte Rahmenfarbe (weiss) haben, Umlackierung selbst zahlen. Das alles beläuft sich dann auf so einen hohen Betrag das ich mich quasi gleich nach nem neuen Rahmen umschauen könnte, die Reparatur ist aufjedenfall so für mich nicht tragbar.
> ...



ojeoje, klingt echt nicht erfreulich.
finde aber wirklich erwähnenswert und sehr respektabel, dass du bei all dem theater noch so sachlich bist, hier im forum - respekt 
auch wenn es zzt. nicht danach ausschaut, hoffe ich wirklich, dass dir da ebenso respektabel aus der nummer rausgeholfen wird, seitens votec.

@M_T_B

wollte mir auch unbedingt ´ne vario stütze besorgen.
aber nachdem ich den sattelstützen fred durchgeblättert habe, 
wurde der kaufwunsch erstmal verschoben.
hatte vor die eurobike abzuwarten - aber zu meinem sehr großen erstaunen ist da wohl nix gelauncht worden, was besserung versprechen könnte.

KS hat da wohl, über einen erstaunlich langen zeitraum - ziemlichen schrott produziert.
ist immer mal ´ne wurst dabei, jedoch scheint eine funktionierende KS die ausnahme zu sein. 
sind auch aus dem verkauf genommen worden.

selbst die user, die anfangs noch "...wieso, meine funktioniert einwandfrei...." geschrieben haben, revidieren ein paar einträge weiter. 
und meine notlösung-bastel ambitionen halten sich echt in grenzen.

die gravity dropper soll von den zzt. erhältlichen am besten funktionieren, da im vergleich noch mehr mechanisch aufgebaut.
leider passt die für meine größe nicht. 
abstand zwischen sattel-rails und oberkante sitzrohr ist viel zu lang, 
in der niedrigsten einstellung. 
optisch ist ´se auch nicht gerade ein high-light.

finde merkwürdig, dass bei so einem teuren aber populären zubehörteil und den prob´s der zzt. vorhandenen vario´s nix auf der eurobike vorgestellt wurde.


----------



## warpax (9. September 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> finde merkwürdig, dass bei so einem teuren aber populären zubehörteil und den prob´s der zzt. vorhandenen vario´s nix auf der eurobike vorgestellt wurde.



Das stimmt allerdings wirklich. Ich warte ja auch noch. Von Syntace kam vor Ewigkeiten mal eine Ankündigung, aber außer der üblichen Ekstase bei deren Jüngern ist bislang nichts passiert.


----------



## dkc-live (9. September 2009)

kindshock überarbeitet sein modell komplett. crank brother weiß wie immer das ist mist und ignoriert es und behauptet das gegenteil. speiseeis geht genausogut wie die gabeln -.-
viel mehr gibs da nicht. die syntace wird unbezahlbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_T_B (10. September 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Mußte es mal für eine GA-Einheit als Ersatz nehmen und hatte mit dem 17,3 Kg Klotz nach drei Stunden einen Schnitt von etwa 25 km/h. War ziemlich eben an der Ruhr entlang, also auch keine Waldwege. Dafür aber auch nur mit einem 32er Blatt vorne, was die Geschwindigkeit auf leicht abschüssigen Abschnitten deutlich nach oben begrenzt hat (man, freu ich mich auf mein Weihnachtsgeld). Und ich behaupte mal, daß ich jetzt nicht unbedingt übertrainiert bin.



17,3 kg ist aber sehr heftig für das XM. Meins hat sicherlich 3 Kilo weniger 
Mit Lockout kann man es natürlich gut auf normalen Straßen fahren, aber es ist eben deutlich anstrengender, da man durch die Geometrie ganz anders sitzt. Da ich mir den kleineren Rahmen (48) gekauft habe, sitze ich sehr aufrecht (zumindest gegenüber meinem Hardtail (50 Rahmen und 130 Vorbau). Auf der anderen Seite trainiert es natürlich , aber man
muss sich nicht wundern wenn die Zeiten doch etwas nach unten rutschen.

Die variable Sattelstütze ist jetzt nicht so schlecht, wie es evtl. rüberkam.
Wenn man rechtzeitig absenkt funktioniert es schon, aber wenn es einmal kurz vor knapp gebraucht wird, dann hat sich schon paar Mal gar nichts getan und ich musste aufstehen und mit Gewalt runterdrücken. Nach oben funktioniert es recht gut.

Man sollte sich vor dem Kauf sehr genau überlegen, was bzw. wo man mit dem Radl fahren will, sonst ist man später schnell enttäuscht.


----------



## warpax (10. September 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> 17,3 kg ist aber sehr heftig für das XM. Meins hat sicherlich 3 Kilo weniger



Ist ja auch ein XM, auf dem SX steht 

Aber Du hast insgesamt schon recht. Da wäre dann vielleicht die Frage an Mythilos, ob er mit "Racebike" meint, daß er damit Rennen fahren und gewinnen will oder ob er damit schnell fahren können will. Ersteres wird nach Deiner Beschreibung vermutlich schwierig, zweiteres geht mit Garantie (und so hatte ich ihn bisher verstanden).


----------



## Erroll (10. September 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> 17,3 kg ist aber sehr heftig für das XM. Meins hat sicherlich 3 Kilo weniger


Warpax hat ein VSX.

Edit: Da war einer schneller......


----------



## warpax (10. September 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> kindshock überarbeitet sein modell komplett. crank brother weiß wie immer das ist mist und ignoriert es und behauptet das gegenteil. speiseeis geht genausogut wie die gabeln -.-
> viel mehr gibs da nicht. die syntace wird unbezahlbar.



Die genannten Einschätzungen habe ich auch gelesen. Dazu noch die Rase, die ebenfalls kein Schnäppchen ist, aber dafür noch das beste Feedback bekommt; und die Gravity Dropper, die zumindest bezogen auf das Gewicht ein ziemlicher Trümmer ist.


----------



## don-rock (11. September 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings wirklich. Ich warte ja auch noch. Von Syntace kam vor Ewigkeiten mal eine Ankündigung, aber außer der üblichen Ekstase bei deren Jüngern ist bislang nichts passiert.



hatte darauf spekuliert, dass mit "tataaaa...effekt" so companys wie FOX, RS, vllt. sogar MAGURA da nach vorne preschen.
letztlich sind die vario stützen doch nur miniatur-ausführungen von 
-meist stufenlos- verstell- und arretierbaren "feder"beinen.

befürchte dkc-live liegt richtig mit der vermutung hinsichtlich der syntace ($$$$$$$$... toi-er toi-er wird sie sicherlich).

die GD mit remote hat leider so´n kästchen verbaut, da wo das kabel dann rein- bzw. rausführt.
durch dieses teil ist die tiefste einstellung für mich immer noch deutlich zu hoch. 
sonst hätte ich mich schon für die entschieden.

werde mal meinen bürostuhl auseinanderbauen.
vllt. kann ich dessen absenkung zweckentfremden

btw:
der fat albert haut mich bis jetzt nicht vom hocker.
hat zwar noch nicht so richtig bluten müssen.
aber gefühlt rollt er auf schotter, wiese, waldboden u asphalt merklich zäher als der conti-MC.


----------



## feelFree74 (12. September 2009)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Jo,Bin auch in Woche 6 angekommen. Herr Rose meinte letzte Woche seine Kollegen werden mir Bescheid geben, wie lange mein Bike noch braucht. Kam aber noch nix...Naja war ja Eurobike und man sollte einfach ma abwarten können denk ich. Die werdens schon richten. Übrigens hab ich nur per email Kontakt, funktioniert bisher einwandfrei



Naja, ich versteh ja das sie im Moment im Stress sind. Ich bin halt mittlerweile in der 7. Woche und möchte schon gerne mal wissen, wann ungefähr das Fahrrad fertig sein wird. Schliesslich haben die ja auch schon seit 6 Wochen mein Geld. Wenn man zu mir sagt, das man noch nicht genau sagen kann wann, dann wäre ich auch erst mal zurfrieden. Aber gar keine Aussage find ich schon doof.


----------



## Brickowski (12. September 2009)

Ich werd Montag auch nochmal nachfragen. Wollte es ja schon noch bevor der erste Schnee fällt :-D
Ich poste dann mal was dabei rauskam....


----------



## muffpants (14. September 2009)

moin moin
hat jemand ne ahnung wann die votec-days sind? leider sind die preise ja noch nicht gefallen. canyon und co. haben ja schon preissenkungen hinter sich....und die neuen modelle stehen teilweise auch schon parat. da lässt sich votec mal wieder ein wenig mehr zeit :-(
gruß kai


----------



## don-rock (14. September 2009)

muffpants schrieb:


> moin moin
> hat jemand ne ahnung wann die votec-days sind? leider sind die preise ja noch nicht gefallen. canyon und co. haben ja schon preissenkungen hinter sich....und die neuen modelle stehen teilweise auch schon parat. da lässt sich votec mal wieder ein wenig mehr zeit :-(
> gruß kai



interessiert mich auch.
wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann war im zeitraum august 08 der votec day schon umworben...vllt. vertue ich mich auch (?)...

was preissenkungen und neue modelle angeht, so hat votec da bis jetzt einen anderen rhythmus.

bis dato gibt es ja als neuvorstellung das V.FR.
und für alle anderen gibt´s wohl ein upgrade - tretlager tiefer.

was ich merkwürdig finde.
denn vor gut 1 bis 1,5 jahren, da konnten laut fachpresse-beurteilungen die tretlager -vor allem im enduro und freeride bereich- nicht hoch genug sein ("....schön viel platz für hindernisse....").
wofür ja u.a. auch die kleine bauart der hammerschmidt gelobt wurde.
jetzt haben alle die tretlager hoch gesetzt, da heißt es dann "wirkt stelzig.....
ich komme mit 360-365mm prima zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4bike (15. September 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Hallo don-rock,
> 
> danke der Nachfrage. Leider hat sich bei mir noch nichts ergeben. Aktuell warte ich, mal wieder, auf eine Antwort von Votec auf meine Stellungnahme zum "Angebot" für die Reperatur meines Bikes.
> Stand der Dinge ist aufjedenfall das ich, laut des vorliegenden "Angebotes", weder Garantie anspruch habe (da eigenverschulden) noch jegliche Kulanz von Votec zu erwarten habe. Ärgerlich ist halt das es die ersten 3 Wochen unter "Garantie" lief, bis ich eben nachgehakt habe wie weit das Bike ist. Zusätzlich hat Votec im Werk oben herausgefunden das die Gabel auch einen leichten Knax hat und somit getauscht werden muss. Zudem soll ich laut des Schreiben ebenfalls Montage UND, sollte ich anspruch auf meine alte Rahmenfarbe (weiss) haben, Umlackierung selbst zahlen. Das alles beläuft sich dann auf so einen hohen Betrag das ich mich quasi gleich nach nem neuen Rahmen umschauen könnte, die Reparatur ist aufjedenfall so für mich nicht tragbar.
> ...




mal ne frage. du hast geschrieben das du nen wallride gefahren bist den irgendwie nicht richtig getroffen hast und oben raus geflogen bist und dann in nen art gegenhang eingeschlagen bist. und du dabei auf dem rad geblieben bist !?

das bedeutet für mich das du mit schwung und deinen , ich schätze mal mindestens 75 Kg und dem bike (ca17kg) gegen ein stehendes nicht verrückbares hinderniss geflogen bist.

hier ist doch bestimmt wer der das ausrechnen kann was da für kräfte auftreten.

also wenn ich mit meinem gti auf der rennstrecke fahre und die krurve nicht treffe und danach in nen graben fahre oder in die leitplanke dann bin ich mal gespannt ob vw dann den schaden auf garantie repariert oder mir günstig nen neuen golf anbietet.....

was ihr euch immer vorstellt.......


----------



## M_T_B (15. September 2009)

Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich noch eine zweite Firma eröffne. Versicherung: Teil- und Vollkasko für Radl


----------



## 4bike (15. September 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich noch eine zweite Firma eröffne. Versicherung: Teil- und Vollkasko für Radl



keine schlechte idee.


----------



## dkc-live (15. September 2009)

@ 4 bike.

ein gti ist auch (nicht??) dafür gebaut in den straßengraben zu fahren. der muss dabei kaputt gehen!
ein enduro muss auch mal eine leicht verkackte ladung überstehen!


----------



## Mythilos (15. September 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ein XM, auf dem SX steht
> 
> Aber Du hast insgesamt schon recht. Da wäre dann vielleicht die Frage an Mythilos, ob er mit "Racebike" meint, daß er damit Rennen fahren und gewinnen will oder ob er damit schnell fahren können will. Ersteres wird nach Deiner Beschreibung vermutlich schwierig, zweiteres geht mit Garantie (und so hatte ich ihn bisher verstanden).



Ich fahre keine Rennen und hab dies vorerst nicht vor. Es sei denn mal aus Spaß an der Freude! "Race-ig" soll man hoch kommen, d.h. die Position aufm Bike und die Steifg- Leichtigkkeit mit der es sich eben bergauf und auf der Geraden voran treiben läßt.. Gas, Gas, Gas!


----------



## 4bike (15. September 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> @ 4 bike.
> 
> ein gti ist auch (nicht??) dafür gebaut in den straßengraben zu fahren. der muss dabei kaputt gehen!
> ein enduro muss auch mal eine leicht verkackte ladung überstehen!



eine landung die so verkackt ist das die gabel verbiegt und der rahmen sich verformt ist keine leicht verkackte landung ;-)  

das vfr ist schon ziemlich stabil im steuerrohr bereich. bei einem zu schwachen steuerrohr bereich wäre der rahmen krumm und  die gabel noch ganz ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b00m (15. September 2009)

4bike schrieb:


> was ihr euch immer vorstellt.......



Gut das du das Thema nochmal aufgreifst, ich warte nämlich schon wieder seit über 2 Wochen auf eine Antwort von Votec, naja morgen ist dann wieder der Anruf fällig. 

*Ums auf den Punkt zu bringen:*
Zu deiner ersten Frage: Ja es muss bei der verpatzten Landung ausm Wallride raus passiert sein, ich habs aber nicht gemerkt, mich hat es dabei nämlich NICHT vom Bike gehauen. Ich habs, wie schon mal erwähnt, Mittags im Lift am Unterrohr gesehen. Zudem hat das Vorderrad keinen 8er o.Ä. nichts, was mich auch sehr verwundert hat.

Nun aber zum auschlaggebenden Punkt meiner Verärgerung:
Nein, ich bin nicht mit der Erwartung zu Votec das ich das ganze Bike als Garantiefall oder Kulanz behandelt bekomme, jedoch wurde mir Wortwörtlich (sogar nach Rücksprache mit irgendwem), gesagt das "Rahmen immer Garantie" sei. Also hab ich mich natürlich riesig gefreut, mein Bike abgegeben und, tjo dann wars weg. 3 Wochen später und nach etlichen Anrufen meiner Seits hab ich dann endlich mal Jemand an der Strippe gehabt der mir sagte "Also da können wir keine Garantie machen" und überhaupt es gibt keine Ersatzteile mehr für mein Bike. Tjo so ist dann wieder ne Woche vergangen bis man mir dann doch nen Angebot per Email hat zukommen lassen in dem mir ein Schaufenster-Rahmen, inklusive neuer Gabel zum Vollenpreis anbietet, zudem soll ich natürlich Umlackierung und Montage auch komplett bezhalen, da der Rahmen sonderlackier ist (Grau). 

Tjo, vor 2,5 Wochen habe ich dann auf dieses Angebot geantwortet und seit dem wieder keine Antwort, kein Anruf, nichts. 

*So, muss ich nun noch irgendwas hinzufügen um dir zu verdeutlichen WAS mich an Votec momentan richtig ankotzt?*


MFG


----------



## don-rock (15. September 2009)

ist ja in der tat immer schwierig zu beurteilen, 
wenn man so ´nen abflug und den dadurch resultierenden schaden nicht live miterlebt hat.

trotzdem behaupte ich, rückblickend auf die bmx zeit und unzähligen sehr bösen crashs mit meinem alten (über 15KG) hardtail, 
dass ein FR / DH gerät zu so ´nem preis sowas zumindest ein paar mal aushalten muss.
klar, im vergleich sind bmx bikes kleiner und dadurch stabiler.
aber im steuerrohr bereich?
mmn nicht wirklich - dann noch verglichen mit der permanenten beanspruchung der bmx geräte, mmmhh....

die wallride aus holz?
falls ja, holz ist ja mal auch was anderes als beton.
b00m liegt ja nun auch nicht in voll-gips.
vorderrad soll ja auch keinen schaden genommen haben.

daher finde ich es - leider - schon merkwürdig.
aber noch merkwürdiger läuft anscheinend die abwicklung des schadens.

selbst ein einfaches "selbst schuld" auszusprechen, wäre sicherlich geschickter als alles in die länge zu ziehen.
ich kann mir deshalb schon fast vorstellen, dass intern bei votec pro und contra meinungen vertreten sind, und die versuchen intern überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten....
support gegen geschäftsführung oder so ähnlich

naja - zumindest habe ich bis dato noch von keinem weiteren bruch gehört. 
sind ja im laufe der zeit sicherlich einige bikes verkauft worden.

vllt. lohnt sich ja deine geduld b00m.
wünsche ich dir auf jeden fall.


----------



## stevenscrosser (15. September 2009)

Das ist wirklich sehr ärgerlich - vor allen Dingen dieses 'in Ungewissheit schwelgen lassen' - So eine Engelsgeduld wie du hätte ich garnicht B00m. Hört sich sehr nach 'Wir verkaufen das Bike, aber alles was danach kommt geht uns nichts an...' - sehr schade wenn man einen so lange warten lässt 

Alles gute B00m - halte uns auf dem Laufendem!


----------



## Mirro (15. September 2009)

Hi b00m,
vielleicht solltest du überlegen langsam einen Anwalt einzuschalten.
Ich kenne mich in der Materie überhaupt nich aus, aber wie Votec mit diesem Vorfall umgeht is absolut inakzeptabel. Obs nun Garantie is oder nich? Keine Ahnung, aber nen fähiger Anwalt wirds ja wissen und eine Beratung is sicher bezahlbar.

Für mich persönlich sind meine eigene Erfahrung und die hier im Forum geposteten Erfahrungen Grund genug kein weiteres Bike bei Votec zu kaufen, es gibt genug andere gute Hersteller.

Viel Erfolg bei deinem weiteren Handeln.
MfG Mirro


----------



## warpax (15. September 2009)

Mirro schrieb:


> Hi b00m,
> vielleicht solltest du überlegen langsam einen Anwalt einzuschalten.



So langsam nimmt das Ganze hier aber wirklich Ausmaße an...

Daß das Ganze ziemlich blöd gelaufen ist (bzw. immer noch läuft), sieht wohl jeder so. Aber jetzt gleich wegen zugesagter Anrufe, die nicht erfolgt sind, einen Anwalt einzuschalten, ist dann doch ein wenig happig. Denn daß ein Rahmentausch nach einem selbst verschuldeten schweren Crash wenn dann Kulanz wäre, ist wohl auch klar.

Also: immer den Ball flach halten.


----------



## Mirro (15. September 2009)

Ich sagte nicht das er Votec direkt Verklagen soll...
Ein Forum in dem man sich mitteilen kann und andere ihre Meinung dazu schreiben können is schön und gut, aber eine Fachliche Meinung und Beratung kann in diesem Fall nicht schaden.


----------



## stevenscrosser (15. September 2009)

Was war denn das Prob mit deinem V.SX?


----------



## Mirro (15. September 2009)

Mit dem Bike is alles in Ordnung, bin auch super zufrieden mit dem Teil.
Aber die Kundenbetreuung wärend und nach dem Kauf is Mist.
(Und extrem viele Aufträge sind da keine Entschuldigung). Zuerst einmal is es unschön nach dem Kauf nur eine maschinelle Bestätigungsmail zu bekommen, ich erwarte da eigendlich noch eine Folgemail mit zb. Lieferdatum/Lieferzeit. Um was zu erfahren muss man sich selbst bei ihnen melden. Dann kommt entweder keine Antwort oder man muss Wochen lang drauf warten. Grade bei einer Lieferzeit von 10 Wochen, was ja nich normal is, erwarte ich doch das man mich mal über den Status in Kenntnis setzt.

Achso und die Mail, dass mein Bike fertig ist kam 2 Tage nach meiner Stornierungsmail(die daduch ignoriert wurde). Ob das jetzt Zufall ist? Wer weiß.


----------



## b00m (15. September 2009)

Also direkt einen Anwalt anrufen will ich eigentlich nicht. Schon alleine weil ich Student bin und nicht einfach mal so alles zahlen kann was da evtl. auf mich zu kommt dann, sollte es schief gehen.

Ich ruf morgen bei Votec an und mehr als hoffen werd ich in dieser Sache sowieso nicht mehr können.


MFG


----------



## warpax (15. September 2009)

Mirro schrieb:


> Mit dem Bike is alles in Ordnung, bin auch super zufrieden mit dem Teil.
> Aber die Kundenbetreuung wärend und nach dem Kauf is Mist.
> (Und extrem viele Aufträge sind da keine Entschuldigung). Zuerst einmal is es unschön nach dem Kauf nur eine maschinelle Bestätigungsmail zu bekommen, ich erwarte da eigendlich noch eine Folgemail mit zb. Lieferdatum/Lieferzeit. Um was zu erfahren muss man sich selbst bei ihnen melden. Dann kommt entweder keine Antwort oder man muss Wochen lang drauf warten. Grade bei einer Lieferzeit von 10 Wochen, was ja nich normal is, erwarte ich doch das man mich mal über den Status in Kenntnis setzt.
> 
> Achso und die Mail, dass mein Bike fertig ist kam 2 Tage nach meiner Stornierungsmail(die daduch ignoriert wurde). Ob das jetzt Zufall ist? Wer weiß.



Ich finde es gut, daß Du den "Mist" etwas näher ausgeführt hast, damit sich jeder selbst ein Urteil bilden kann, ob das für ihn relevante Kriterien sind. Ich muß sagen, ich bin mit dem Service während und nach dem Kauf bestens zufrieden.

WÄHREND des Kaufes per Telefon bekam ich eine sehr ausführliche Beratung was Parts angeht. NACH dem Kauf wurde sich mit mir in Verbindung gesetzt, als eines der gewünschten Anbauteile nicht mehr lieferbar war und es wurden mir kulante Lösungen angeboten. Ein Garantiefall (kaputter Dämpfer) wurde bestens abgewickelt und die Erstattung der Kosten für die Erstinspektion lief mehr als vorbildlich.

Ganz ehrlich: dafür kann ich auf eine Mail, in der mein Name steht und in der unten der Name eines Absenders steht, verzichten. Und was die zehn Wochen angeht: Du hast Recht, das ist nicht normal. Mitten in der Saison gab es zum Beispiel bei Cube, Canyon und Bergamont diverse Räder gar nicht mehr, während man bei Votec immer noch im Konfigurator sein Wunschbike zusammenstellen konnte und eben ein paar Wochen gewartet hat.

Und nein, ich bin ganz sicher kein Fanboy und habe bei mehreren Kritikpunkten, die hier angesprochen wurden, auch zugestimmt, weil sie mir berechtigt erschienen; aber bei mancher Leute Erwartungen darf ich mich hoffentlich auch ein wenig wundern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hope4 (16. September 2009)

@ warpax
Da kann ich Dir weitestgehend nur zustimmen. Bestimmt hat Votec ein paar Probleme und der Kundenservice hinkt momentan ein bissel hinterher. Aber ich glaube man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die wirklich tolle Räder bauen.

@ mirro
Ob ich jetzt meine künftige Kaufentscheidung davon abhängig machen würde, wie mich der Kundenservice behandelt???  
Ich würde glaub ich lieber Wert auf das Rad legen. Und die Wartezeiten sind bei den meisten Versendern doch im Sommer explodiert. 

Wenn ich nicht zurückgerufen wurde, dann habe ich einfach angerufen und bin damit meistens auch weitergekommen und wurde immer gut beraten oder informiert.


----------



## ruFFa (16. September 2009)

schaut euch bitte mein "votec betrüger?" thread an... das verschafft euch einen tieferen einblick in die firmen politik!!!!!


----------



## impz (16. September 2009)

soo...hab den thread jetzt ausführlich gelesen und muss natürlich auch mal meinen saft dazugeben. ich habe mir vor nunmehr 11,14 wochen ein votec sx bestellt. da ich während der ersten 8 wochen der bearbeitung außer landes war machte ich mir keine großen sorgen darum. doch als ich zurückkam musste ich doch erstmal eine mail schreiben, was denn den status des auftrages betrifft und es kam ... nichts. dann hab ich mir gedacht nunja es kann ja nichts schaden mal anzurufen. erst in berlin im shop. der mensch aus dem shop sagte mir er ruft zurück sobald er nachgefragt hat....und es passierte wieder nichts. daraufhin folgte der 2te anruf...gleiche aussage seinerseits...gleiche aktion seinerseits...nichts. abermals dachte ich ich hätte einen ausweg gefunden...direkt beim herrn rose anrufen! gesagt getan. herr rose sagte mir jedoch, dass sich die leute direkt im shop in berlin darum kümmern...ich sagte ihm nicht nachdem was der mensch im shop mir gesagt hat. *erster größerer frust* naja jedenalls kümmert sich jetzt doch der herr rose um mich...vor circa 3 wochen sagte man mir dann der rahmen sei fertig. *juhu* nur würde noch auf die lyrik gewartet, weil lieferschwierigleiten bestehen...aussage von votec: "ende der woche kommen die gabeln. und dann wird montiert...nächste woche ist das bike dann fertig." denkste! in jeder darauffolgenden woche wurde ich mit der gleichen aussage vetröstet..."die gabeln sind bestellt....die gabeln sind jetzt im flieger. ... die gabeln sind spätestens in 2 tagen da..." und was ist bis jetzt aus diesen versprechen geworden...naja nichts halt. die gabeln fehlen immernoch (bin ich der einzige der denkt er wird belogen?) und der rahmen steht unmontiert irgendwo rum. langsam reichts mir echt....und das schlimme ist anstatt votec mich auf dem laufenden hält muss ich mich jedesmal rummachen und anrufen....von hervorragenden serviceleistungen kann man hier nicht mehr sprechen.  klar ist die bikebranche im boom und so weiter und sofort...aber ist das mein problem? wenn keine parts da sind kann halt nicht gebaut werden...dann kann man den kunden gleich vor vollendete tatsachen stellen und sagen: "es sind keine teile da bestell nächstes jahr..." bei dem fr klappte es ja schließlich auch... und wer richtig rechnen kann und sein inventar kennt, der weiß schon bei der bestellung "ohhh! wir haben nicht genug gabeln....nachbestellen!" (und innerhalb der 11 wochen wären die gabeln dann sicher auch da gewesen.....)  jedenfalls hätt ich schon lange storniert würde ich das fahrrad nicht unbedingt haben wollen .....  :-/


----------



## warpax (16. September 2009)

impz schrieb:


> (bin ich der einzige der denkt er wird belogen?)



Nein, bist Du nicht, nachdem sich der erste Troll-Account gerade in einem anderen Thread zerlegt. Ich mein, mal im Ernst: über Monate ist alles bestens. Dann gibt es ein paar berechtigte Kritikpunkte, die aber über einen längeren Zeitraum auftauchen und plötzlich an einem Tag fällt aller von Votec enttäuschter Welt ein, daß sie ja hier ihren Frust kundtun könnte? Aber vielleicht hast Du auch gerade nur unglückliches Timing so als nagelneuer Account mit einem Erstposting.


----------



## feelFree74 (16. September 2009)

also ich weiss nicht,  aber ich hab den Eindruck Votec verkrault sich gerade jede Menge Kunden. Und das obwohl votec schon 3 mal in Konkurs war. Ob das sie richtige Vorgehensweise ist. Ich weiss nicht....


----------



## tetze (16. September 2009)

an dieser stelle muss ich impz verteidigen. es stimmt was er schreibt, ich kenne ihn persönlich.

und: ich habe ein v.sx und bin bei mir vollends zufrieden, mit allem !


----------



## don-rock (16. September 2009)

so sehr ich mein bedauern für b00m hier schon angepriesen habe, 
so muss ich doch sagen:

faktisch sind alleine in diesem fred geschätzt über 1700 von ca. 1750 sehr gute/positive beiträge über votec service und material gepostet worden.
wage mich das so einzuschätzen, da ich von anfang an den fred lese.

alleine schon anhand dessen soll sich jeder mal selbst ein bild machen.

wenn zulieferern die ware ausgeht, was soll votec da machen?
votec wird doch von den zulieferern 100%ig selbst immer wieder auf´s neue mit liefertermin angaben vertröstet.

das dann angaben von votec zur vorher besprochenen 
(unverbindlich, richtig?) lieferzeiten abweichen, insbesondere wenn man noch dazu unvorhersehbar mit aufträgen überschüttet wird, 
ist absolut nachvollziehbar.
zumindest für leute die beruflich mit solchen dingen zu haben.

wenn das ganze zulieferer zeugs nicht 8-10 wochen über die ozeane schwimmen müsste und von übermotivierten zollbeamten container weise gecheckt werden müsste - dann wäre alles schon viel zuverlässiger planbar.

das ist halt der preis, wenn die meisten (zubehör-) teile nicht mehr im eigenen land gefertigt werden - schön weiter taiwan-kram kaufen, dann wird´s bald noch "besser"......


----------



## Flitsche (16. September 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> so sehr ich mein bedauern für b00m hier schon angepriesen habe,
> so muss ich doch sagen:
> 
> faktisch sind alleine in diesem fred geschätzt über 1700 von ca. 1750 sehr gute/positive beiträge über votec service und material gepostet worden.
> wage mich das so einzuschätzen, da ich von anfang an den fred lese.



ju, wenn dem so ist, warum muss man dann votec so sehr verteidigen? momentan scheint es nicht perfekt zu laufen, und das - finde ich - sollte man doch mitteilen duerfen. mehrfach mit der selben ausrede vertroestet zu werden finde ich nicht ok, und eine lieferzeit von mehr als 8 wochen waere fuer mich mit sicherheit ein grund, einen haendler auszuschliessen..

just my 2 cents


----------



## Fhal (16. September 2009)

Ich vermute die "Leute" verteidigen Votec so vehement weil sie der Meinung sind, dass durch einzelne eher "unsachliche Darstellungen" der Ruf einer passablen Firma beschädigt wird/werden könnte. Was ich bislang von Votec selbst gehört und gesehen habe war mehr als überzeugend. Daher auch mein (subjektiver) Glaube daran, dass sich die Firma in den letzten Monaten nicht signifikant geändert hat.

Von daher: ich will Preise für das neue V.FR. Und nach Möglichkeit ein bissl Spielgeld damit ichs mir direkt ordern kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. September 2009)

Hallo,

nicht schön, was man hier in letzter Zeit zu lesen bekommt. Man sollte bei der Problemschilderung auf jeden Fall so sachlich wie möglich bleiben und die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Zu bedenken ist natürlich, dass sich in einem Forum oder vielmehr generell nur diejenigen zu Wort melden, die unzufrieden sind. Die zufriedenen Kunden schweigen und genießen ihr Produkt  Dies hinterlässt subjektiv beim Leser den Eindruck, als sei es ein generelles Problem. 

Ich für meinen Teil kann aber nur sagen, dass ich immer noch auf mein reklamiertes Hardtail warte. Ich habe von Herrn R. letzte Woche (ungefragt) eine Mail bekommen, dass es diese Woche angehen werde. We will see.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## don-rock (16. September 2009)

Flitsche schrieb:


> ju, wenn dem so ist, warum muss man dann votec so sehr verteidigen? momentan scheint es nicht perfekt zu laufen, und das - finde ich - sollte man doch mitteilen duerfen. mehrfach mit der selben ausrede vertroestet zu werden finde ich nicht ok, und eine lieferzeit von mehr als 8 wochen waere fuer mich mit sicherheit ein grund, einen haendler auszuschliessen..
> 
> just my 2 cents



ja, kann und soll man ja.
hab ich ja selbst auch schon getan.

Fhal hat´s auf´n punkt gebracht.


----------



## b00m (16. September 2009)

So Leuts, jetzt muss ich aber auch nochmal Standpunkt beziehen. Ich habe hier niemals nicht die Produkte von Votec schlecht gemacht, im gegenteil ich finde das V.Fr nach wie vor nen ganz tollen Schlitten. Wer hier im Thread oft ließt weis eigentlich das ich von Anfang an eher mit Fan war. Trotzdem ist der Service in den letzten 2 Monaten wohl so dermaßen abgefallen das es so einfach überhaupt nicht funktioniert, tut mir leid.

Ich kann und will hier deshalb momentan Votec auch nicht mehr in den Schutz nehmen. Herrn Rose in allen ehren, der bemüht sich wirklich meistens, aber esm acht schon den Eindruck als werden GRADE Kunden mit Probleme regelrecht "verdrängt" und missachtet und DAS ist eben Service-Qualität Jungs.

Klar, jemandem anrufen und sagen alles ist dufte es wird geliefert ist immer leicht, vorallem wenn gar schon Geld auf dem Konto eingegangen ist. 

Service beginnt immer erst dann wenn Probleme auftreten. Glaubt mir, KEINER von euch hier wünscht sich momentan ein Problem mit seinem Bike, denn aktuell wollt ihr euer Gerät nicht dort wissen.


MFG


----------



## M_T_B (17. September 2009)

Man sollte sich auch noch einmal in Erinnerung rufen, dass viele von uns Neu-Bike-Käufern zu VOTEC gekommen sind, weil andere Hersteller bereits im März/April riesige Probleme mit den Teilen hatten. Wollte ursprünglich ein Canyon und die Lieferzeit betrug damals satte 4 Monate. Das sind mal eben 17 Wochen . VOTEC hat mit diesem Ansturm nicht gerechnet und da die Kauflust offenbar unverändert anhält gehen einem Unternehmen eben die Teile aus. Und das ein kleines Unternehmen wie VOTEC von den Herstellern in Asien bevorzugt wird, ist unwahrscheinlich. 

Und das in dieser Kette vom Hersteller bis zum Endkunden jeder den Liefertermin auf Nachfrage etwas nach vorne zieht, ist wohl "normales Geschäft". VOTEC kann also auch nur das weiter geben, was der Hersteller bzw. der Spediteur sowie die eigene Werkstatt erzählt.


----------



## Felger (17. September 2009)

wenn keine Räder gebaut werden können könnte man sich doch um die Reklamtionen kümmern  

ne jetzt mal im ernst:
Service und Garantie finde ich bei einem hersteller schon wichtig. hier präsentiert sich votec gerade schlecht. bin mal gespannt. mein rahmen ist gerade bei radon  mal warten was die sagen

@bOOm: ich finde bei einem freerider kann man eine landung schon mal verpatzen. da du auch noch lebst kanns ja nicht so schlimm gewesen sein. wo ist der rahmen genau gebrochen? für mich hört sich das eindeutig nach einem garantie/gewährleistungsfall an. ich versteh die firmen da nicht. der imageverlust zB schon hier im Forum wegen dem Fall ist imens. Werbung verschwindet wieder. Hier im Forum wirds noch ewig gelesen... und soviel werbung könnten die für den selbstkostenpreis eines rahmens gar nicht schalten. ich finde das ganze seltsam


----------



## dkc-live (17. September 2009)

solang es keine bilder gibt zweifel ich an boom.

und zu dicken (ka wie der heißt) wenn 110 kg gesammtgewicht bei votec steht und es geht kaputt, hat man pech gehabt und bezeichnet sie nicht als betrüger. nur weil der verkäufer es nicht wusste mit den 110 kg und du und die anderen 3 zeugen nicht lesen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (17. September 2009)

Jetzt mal keine Paranoia. Ich denke nicht, daß b00m ein Fake ist. Eine Firma kann es ja nicht immer jedem Recht machen und wir wissen alle nicht, wie hart der Sturz war und wie das Bike danach aussah. Und wenn man jeder öffentlichen Kritik nachgeht, nur um sie zu vermeiden, macht man sich irgendwann erpressbar.

Offenbar ist auch der Mensch aus dem anderen Thread kein Fake. Der hat halt nur ein paar wesentliche Details... vergessen.


----------



## M_T_B (17. September 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> solang es keine bilder gibt zweifel ich an boom.
> 
> und zu dicken (ka wie der heißt) wenn 110 kg gesammtgewicht bei votec steht und es geht kaputt, hat man pech gehabt und bezeichnet sie nicht als betrüger. nur weil der verkäufer es nicht wusste mit den 110 kg und du und die anderen 3 zeugen nicht lesen können.



Also, dass der Verkäufer es nicht wußte, glaube ich nicht. Die wissen sehr genau, was der Rahmen, insbesondere aber auch die Felgen, an zulässigem Gesamtgewicht verträgt. Ich kann mir allerdings auch nicht vorstellen, dass der leicht überwichtige junge Mann mit seinen 3 Spezln in den Laden geht und die ganze Zeit nur über sein Gewicht gesprochen wird. Erscheint mir alles sehr seltsam, zumal wir ja immer noch nicht wissen, was wirklich in Bad Wildbad vorgefallen ist.

Aber noch einmal zurück zum Service:

stimmt natürlich, dass man den Service erst beurteilen kann, wenn es Probleme gibt. Ich stand damals mit meinen Bremsen und Felgen/Reifen permanent mit Herrn Rose in Kontakt. Das hat alles super reibungslos funktioniert. 

Allerdings haben wir im Juli hier schon einmal befürchtet, dass der große Ansturm auf die VOTEC-Räder zu Lasten der Qualität beim Zusammenbau führen könnte. Da werden dann ggf. schon einmal Teile und Einstellungen abgenommen, die ohne den Stress evtl. eben nicht durch die Kontrolle gekommen wären.
Ich denke da nur an meine eiernden Reifen, die schlechte Einstellung der Schaltung, die Bremsen mit miesem Druckpunkt.

Wer dann selber keine Ahnung hat, wird das Radl natürlich schnell verfluchen...
Wir werden sehen wie es hier weiter geht.


----------



## dkc-live (17. September 2009)

ich kann dir sagen was passiert ist. er hat die stütze bis zum anschlag runtergemacht. den schnellspanner angezogen und ist losgefahren.
dann hat er einige drops gefahren ist ein paar mal auf den sattel geknallt. und schwups war ne pressung zwischen stütze und rahmen.


----------



## skask (17. September 2009)

@dkc-live:

der Verdacht liegt nahe.

Leider ist so eine "Vollkaskomentalität" oft vorhanden, immer müssen die anderen....


----------



## M_T_B (17. September 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich kann dir sagen was passiert ist. er hat die stütze bis zum anschlag runtergemacht. den schnellspanner angezogen und ist losgefahren.
> dann hat er einige drops gefahren ist ein paar mal auf den sattel geknallt. und schwups war ne pressung zwischen stütze und rahmen.



Klingt für mich recht logisch. Selbst wenn er die Stütze nicht ganz bis zum Anschlag eingestellt hat, könnte aufgrund des Gewichts das ganze reinrutschen und sich verziehen.  Möglicherweise den Schnellspanner noch richtig mit Gewalt rangeknallt und dann zieht sich das ganze schon verkantet in das Sitzrohr.
Da kann er dann eigentlich froh sein, dass ihm der Rahmen auf Kulanz zu einem, naja nicht ganz billigem Preis, erstattet wird. Aber ich hatte schon erwähnt, dass man über den Preis bestimmt noch reden kann.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. September 2009)

feelFree74 schrieb:


> also ich weiss nicht,  aber ich hab den Eindruck Votec verkrault sich gerade jede Menge Kunden. Und das obwohl votec schon 3 mal in Konkurs war. Ob das sie richtige Vorgehensweise ist. Ich weiss nicht....



Mensch Loide,

das hatten wir doch alles schon einmal.
LAnge Lieferzeiten kann ja mal passieren, aber bitte keine Vorabzahlungen.
Kann nicht glauben, dass es immer noch Leute gibt die das Bike voll anzahlen und dann wochenlang auf den Bock warten.
Zahlung erst bei Lieferung!!!


----------



## Filmchen (18. September 2009)

Hallo liebe V.XM Fahrer,

evtl. könnt ihr mir bei der Entscheidungsfindung helfen. Ich bin 185cm groß bei 89 cm Schrittlänge. Nun schwanke ich zwischen den Rahmengrößen 48 und 52. Der freundliche Herr Rose (vielen Dank nochmal für die gute Beratung) riet mir vorsichtig zu einem 48er Rahmen, der Bikefinder sagt eher 52.
Derzeit fahre ich ein XC Marathonbike schon sehr gestreckt und wollte die Sitzposition zugunsten der Bequemlichkeit verbessern ohne aber gedrungen fahren zu müssen. Ein V.MR in Rahmengröße 50 konnte ich in Berlin schon probieren und das hat von der Geometrie schon sehr gut gepasst. Leider war kein V.XM verfügbar. 
Was meinen Ihr, die das Bike bereits fahren, ist bei meiner Größe eine tourentaugliche Position auf einem 48er V.XM möglich? Wird der 52er Rahmen tatsächlich zu groß? Was machen die paar Zentimeter Größenunterschied wirklich aus. Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Grüße der Sven


----------



## M_T_B (18. September 2009)

Habe fast Deine Maße und war auch lange am überlegen 48 oder 52. Habe mich dann zum 48 entschlossen und nicht bereut. Der 48 kommt mit dem 75 Vorbau. Wenn Du doch ein paar cm mehr brauchst, dann kannst Du hier noch entsprechend verlängern (beim syntace-Vorbau solltest Du es aber schon vorher entscheiden, ein Austausch geht schwer ins Geld). 
Andersrum wird es mit dem Kürzen schwierig .


----------



## Filmchen (18. September 2009)

Hallo M T B,

danke für die Infos. Habe gerade gesehen, Du wohnst in München, wäre da mal ein Probesitzen auf Deinem Schätzchen möglich? Keine Angst ich haue nicht ab und ich würde mich auch erkenntlich zeigen. Ich denke dann könnte ich die Frage nach der Rahmengröße endgültig beantworten.

LG Der Sven


----------



## ka1saa (18. September 2009)

Filmchen schrieb:


> Hallo liebe V.XM Fahrer,
> 
> evtl. könnt ihr mir bei der Entscheidungsfindung helfen. Ich bin 185cm groß bei 89 cm Schrittlänge. Nun schwanke ich zwischen den Rahmengrößen 48 und 52. Der freundliche Herr Rose (vielen Dank nochmal für die gute Beratung) riet mir vorsichtig zu einem 48er Rahmen, der Bikefinder sagt eher 52.


hab bei 187 körpergröße ne schrittlänge von 90cm und bin das 48er vxm mal bei nem kumpel ein stückchen gefahren und hätte es gern ein bischen höher gehabt, vor allem am berg (klar ^^)... aber wie gesagt, nur mal kurz probe gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (18. September 2009)

glaube langsam, 
dass es in diesem jahr wohl keinen votec-day geben wird.....


----------



## muffpants (19. September 2009)

das glaube ich leider auch ....


----------



## b00m (20. September 2009)

Jop wieso auch, bei einem Service der, entschuldigt, zum kotzen ist? 

Am Mittwoch wieder von selbst angerufen, verkündigte mir Rose nach einem langen Gespräch bei dem es um die *Entlassungen *bei Votec ging *(wohl 2 Mechaniker und ein Service-Mitarbeiter, darunter der, der sich um mein Rad kümmerte)*, das er mich gleich morgen zurück rufe.

Tjo, aber ******** wars!
Samstag, Sonntag, 3 .... 4 Tage, kein anruf von Votec. Am Montag ruf ICH wieder von ALLEINE an, zum gefühlten 100 sten mal .... 

Votec ist nich schlecht im Service, Votec hat keinen! 

MFG


----------



## Filmchen (20. September 2009)

Hallo, Herr Rose meinte zu mir, letzter Stand wäre, daß es gute Chancen auch auf einen Votec-Day dieses Jahr gäbe. Hat denn keiner noch ne Meinung zur Rahmengrößen-Entscheidung meinerseits.

Gruß Der Sven


----------



## pedalix (21. September 2009)

hallo zusammen,

hab mir nun endlich auch ein votec gegönnt 

V.CS Weiß/Schwarz
Gabel: Fox F100 32 RL (Remote Lockout) weiß 
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23
Laufräder: DT Swiss XR 1450
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25
Bremsen: Elexir CR Carbon 180/160
Lenker: Truvativ XR Race Flat Bar 
Vorbau: Truvativ XR 
Griffe: VOTEC 
Steuersatz: FSA
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Team
Kurbel: Shimano XT 
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano XT 
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 
Kassette: Shimano XT 
Kette: Shimano XT

was haltet ihr von der zusammenstellung? lieferzeit wurde 8 wochen angegeben, na mal abwarten 

irgendwie sind die v.cs fahrer hier in der unterzahl


----------



## Brickowski (21. September 2009)

8 Wochen wären schön  Ich wünsch dir dabei viel Glück!
Wenn mir am Freitag (7 Wochen) immernoch kein ungefährer Fertigstellungstermin genannt werden kann,werd ich wohl stornieren.


----------



## Erroll (21. September 2009)

Brickowski schrieb:


> 8 Wochen wären schön  Ich wünsch dir dabei viel Glück!
> Wenn mir am Freitag (7 Wochen) immernoch kein ungefährer Fertigstellungstermin genannt werden kann,werd ich wohl stornieren.



Wird dir wohl nicht genannt werden. Bei mir fängt am Sonntag die 8. Woche an.


----------



## Bikeskippy (21. September 2009)

Nach acht Wochen wieder vertröstet, ähnlich wie bei b00m. Nach weiteren Nachfragen keine Nennung eines Lieferdatums -> Stornierung! Vielen Dank Votec, aufgrund des nicht vorhandenen Service konnte ich nun bei den Canyon Sparbuchwochen ein Schnäppchen machen!


----------



## Brickowski (21. September 2009)

Ich kann ja einiges verstehen bzw nachvollziehen. Leider waren einige der Gründe,weswegen im Moment keine Auskunft gegeben werden kann, bereits bei der Bestellung bekannt. Der Mitarbeiter im Shop gab dennoch 5-8 Wochen an. Jetzt nach über 6 Wochen scheint an meinem Rad noch nicht viel passiert zu sein und selbst eine ungefähre Auskunft ist lt. Serviceabteilung nicht möglich, was mich letztendlich dazu bewegt hat mir selbst eine Frist zu setzen. Sollte Freitag immernoch kein Termin genannt werden war das ein kurzer (oder eher langer?) Ausflug ins Votec-Wartezimmer.
Sehr ärgerlich das Ganze, da die Bikes wirklich klasse sind. Bin des öfteren ein Votec XM gefahren und hab mich letztendlich in das SX verliebt. Ich erwarte ja keine Lieferzeitenwunder, sondern nur,dass man nach über 6 Wochen uuuungefäähr sagen kann wann es denn fertig wird. Und das am Liebsten ohne ständige Nachfrage. Naja,wenn man mir nach 7 Wochen immernoch keine Auskunft geben kann, dann werde ich wohl auch bei der Konkurenz fündig :-(

Weiss jemand zufällig ob da ggf. Stornokosten auf mich zukommen? Das Bike habe ich (leider!) schon zu 50% angezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (21. September 2009)

6, 8, 10 Wochen ist alle noch im Rahmenâ¦ wenn ihr ein Neuwagen bestellt sind die Wartezeiten meist noch lÃ¤nger 
Bei anderen Herstellern sind die Lieferzeiten (wenn das Rad zufÃ¤lligerweise nicht gerade sofort Lieferbar ist) nicht wesentlich kÃ¼rzer oder gar genauer.
Dazu passend ein Zitat aus dem Hammerschimdt-Thema


idworker schrieb:


> â¦Die Lieferzeit von meinen (Ghost AMR) SQUARE war rund 1 Jahr, hatte es gleich nach der Eurobike 2008 bestelltâ¦


----------



## Brickowski (21. September 2009)

Klar,kein Thema. Es geht ja darum, dass vor der Bestellung eine Lieferzeit von 5-8 Wochen genannt wurde, die auch,als ich diese hinterfragt habe,nochmals bestätigt wurde!


----------



## Transalp-Udo (21. September 2009)

Mann Mann Mann... wenn ich mir das hier alles so durchlese scheint Votec ja nette Bikes zu bauen aber riesen Probleme mit dem Service zu haben. 

Da hat wohl wer am falschen Ende gespart.

Ich war selbst eine Woche vor der Eurobike im Sauerland bei Votec um mir das V.MR anzusehen und zu fahren und hätte am liebsten sofort bestellt. Fand und finde das Bike schon ziemlich gut. Zumal man sich die Karre auch noch zusammenstellen kann wie man mag. Ich war total geil auf eine Gabel von Magura...dann noch ne Marta SL.... 
Tja...dann bin ich doch zurück zum Specialized Epic Expert. Alles von der Stange, 10% Preisreduzierung und was soll ich sagen: Die Karre fährt! 

Votec sagte mir übrigens was von 6-8 Wochen Lieferzeit. Hätte damit Grundsätzlich kein Problem gehabt, wenn es vorher klar ist. Na ja, Vielleicht beim nächsten mal. Falls es Votec dann noch gibt.


Grüße 


PS: Lenker inzwischen gekürzt, Pedal wir noch auf Look Quartz Carbon Ti gewechselt, Vorbau eventl. von 120 auf 100 mm - dafür tiefer... Ab geht die Post


----------



## Erroll (21. September 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> 6, 8, 10 Wochen ist alle noch im Rahmen wenn ihr ein Neuwagen bestellt sind die Wartezeiten meist noch länger



Ich für meine Teil werde auch auf jeden Fall noch warten. Bis zu 10 Wochen würde/werde ich geduldig sein (hoffentlich liest das keiner von Votec.....). Mir wurde leider halt nur vor 2 Wochen bestätigt, dass ich mein Rad bis heute haben würde. Mir würde es ebenfalls erst einmal genügen, wenn man einen ungefähren Montagetermin erfahren könnte. Ich denke es lohnt sich wirklich auf das SX zu warten.


----------



## M.Waiter (22. September 2009)

Hi pedalix
Gibt schon ein paar die sich auch ins V.CS verliebt haben.....
bin mit meinem V.CS nun in der 7. Woche nach bestellen angelangt. 

Grüße
Keks


----------



## Firstlight (22. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich hab zwar länger nix merh hier in dem Fred gepostet aber dennoch will ich kurz meinen Senf abgeben.

Ich hatte damals 6 Wochen Lieferzeit, es sollten 7 werden aber ich hatte eben Glück. Die Kommunikation mit Herrn Rose verlief für mich vorbildlich. Auch vor 6 Wochen als ich die Erstinspektion machen lies und die Quittung hinschickte verlief alles problemlos.

Ich bin mit meinem V.MR immer noch höchst zufrieden.Alles funktioniert tadellos.

So nun meine Meinung:

Das bei Votec Leute rausgeschmissen wurden, kann ich mir nur so erklären, das da ein Paar Jungs entweder mehr Geld wollten, oder aber mit Überstunden nicht einverstanden waren.
Beides ist ein unangenehmes Thema...


Aber

wie gesagt alles meine Meinung

Votec hat mit den Rädern dieses Jahres und der knallhart kalkulierten Preise, wohl absolut den Schritt in die Oberliga zurückgewonnen.

Die Strategie , mit günstigen Preisen zunächst eine Masse an zufriedenen Kunden zu gewinnen, um darauf dann wieder in Oberpreisliga zu gehen, finde ich taktisch gut.
Nur hat Votec wohl nicht mit so einem enormen Ansturm gerechnet.

Ich bin für mich 100% überzeugt das Votec wieder teurer wird und somit halt nicht wieder für "jedermann" zu kaufen sein wird.

Der Name VOTEC muss halt erstmal wieder von dem Konkursdenken getrennt werden.

Dann verkaufen die halt 300 Räder weniger, aber der Kunde wird nicht vergrault, und die Kasse stimmt genauso.

Das ist meine Theorie.....

Ich hatte Glück mit meiner Lieferzeit und kann verstehen wie ätzend das warten für andere ist.....aber je mehr jetzt da Stress machen umsomehr passieren da auch Fehler...........

in diesem Sinne 

Gruß First


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (22. September 2009)

Firstlight schrieb:


> â¦Ich bin fÃ¼r mich 100% Ã¼berzeugt das Votec wieder teurer wird und somit halt nicht wieder fÃ¼r "jedermann" zu kaufen sein wird.â¦


Das Votec teuerer wird, wird bestimmt so seinâ¦ genau so wie alle anderen Hersteller auch. Ich habe bisher in keiner Branche feststellen kÃ¶nnen, das ein neues Model gÃ¼nstiger wurde als das aktuelle 

Wesentlich hÃ¶her (z.B. um Ã¼ber 10%) werden und kÃ¶nnen die Preise auch nicht werden, da schlicht der Wettbewerb bei den Versenderbikes zu stark umkÃ¤mpft ist. Des Weiteren wird es schwierig sein dies auch dem Kunden zu vermitteln.


----------



## hope4 (22. September 2009)

Ich möchte jetzt auch noch mal meinen Senf dazugeben, bezüglich der Wartezeiten. Wenn doch eine Wartezeit von 6-8 Wochen bei Bestellung angegeben wurde, warum droht man nach 7 Wochen mit Storierung?!? 

Bei Bestellung unserer beiden XM wurden uns auch 6-8 Wochen Lieferzeit angegeben. Ich habe nach der 5., 6. und 7. Woche nachgefragt, wann wir die Sahneschnitten abholen können. Bis zur 7. Wochen konnte uns auch kein genauer Termin genannt werden, nur dass es wohl klappen wird mit den 8 Wochen. Und was haben wir gemacht? Wir haben brav gewartet und dann konnten wir genau nach 8 Wochen unsere Räder abholen. Praktisch von Heute auf Morgen.

Pst, und nun verrate ich Euch allen noch ein Geheimnis: 8 Wochen können sehr lang werden, die Rädern sind es aber wert, dass ich sogar noch länger gewartet hätte!!!


----------



## M_T_B (22. September 2009)

Die VOTEC-Homepage ist leider down. Die werden doch nicht...


----------



## Brickowski (22. September 2009)

hope4 schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt auch noch mal meinen Senf dazugeben, bezüglich der Wartezeiten. Wenn doch eine Wartezeit von 6-8 Wochen bei Bestellung angegeben wurde, warum droht man nach 7 Wochen mit Storierung?!?
> 
> Bei Bestellung unserer beiden XM wurden uns auch 6-8 Wochen Lieferzeit angegeben. Ich habe nach der 5., 6. und 7. Woche nachgefragt, wann wir die Sahneschnitten abholen können. Bis zur 7. Wochen konnte uns auch kein genauer Termin genannt werden, nur dass es wohl klappen wird mit den 8 Wochen. Und was haben wir gemacht? Wir haben brav gewartet und dann konnten wir genau nach 8 Wochen unsere Räder abholen. Praktisch von Heute auf Morgen.
> 
> Pst, und nun verrate ich Euch allen noch ein Geheimnis: 8 Wochen können sehr lang werden, die Rädern sind es aber wert, dass ich sogar noch länger gewartet hätte!!!


 

Ich drohe ja niemandem  Mir würde ja eine Auskunft wie o.g genügen,sprich, dass es wohl dann oder dann fertig werden könnte. Zurzeit ist aber garkeine Auskunft möglich,nichtmal eine ungefähre. Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben ich erwarte keine Auskunft ala am 25.09.09 um 8:30 ist dein Rad fertig. Mir würde ja reichen wenn man mir Auskunft darüber geben könnte wann es ungefähr (selbst +/- 3 Wochen wären OK,ich will ja nur wissen wann!) fertig wird.
Wie gesagt mir wurde bis Ende dieser Woche eine Auskunft versprochen.
Im Prinzip bin ich wahrscheinlich nur genervt,weil ich eine Art Fernbeziehung zu meinem SX habe :-D ich will doch nur fahren


----------



## warpax (22. September 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Die VOTEC-Homepage ist leider down. Die werden doch nicht...



Dafür kann es viele Gründe geben, also erstmal wieder beruhigen  Wäre ja auch nicht überraschend, wenn jetzt nach der Eurobike die Neuheiten online gehen würden.

In einer Firma, in der ich gearbeitet habe, ging die Seite mal drei Wochen down, weil der Provider Mist gebaut hat. DAS hat für Gerüchte gesorgt


----------



## M_T_B (22. September 2009)

Ist mittlerweile auch wieder da - allerdings sehe ich keine Neuigkeiten.


----------



## Tarl (22. September 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe 10 Wochen warten müssen.Gesagt haben sie bei der Bestellung 6-8 Wochen.Nach der 8 Woche einmal nachgefragt.Dann sollten es 9-10 werden.
Da ich ein V.MR wollte und NIX anderes habe ich halt gewartet.Gelohnt hat es sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## warpax (22. September 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Ist mittlerweile auch wieder da - allerdings sehe ich keine Neuigkeiten.



Jep, stimmt. Dann war es wohl was Anderes. Wär ja auch zu schön gewesen. Das mit den Neuheiten dauert die kommende Saison hoffentlich nicht so lange, wie letztes (resp. dieses) Jahr.


----------



## Transalp-Udo (22. September 2009)

Tarl schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe 10 Wochen warten müssen.Gesagt haben sie bei der Bestellung 6-8 Wochen.Nach der 8 Woche einmal nachgefragt.Dann sollten es 9-10 werden.
> Da ich ein V.MR wollte und NIX anderes habe ich halt gewartet.Gelohnt hat es sich auf jeden Fall.



*Glückwunsch zu Deinem V.MR.
Welche Farbe hast Du denn genommen? Fotos?*


----------



## pedalix (22. September 2009)

hallo keks,

schön das es hier auch ein paar v.cs fahrer gibt 
was wurde bei dir denn als wartezeit angegeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (22. September 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Ist mittlerweile auch wieder da - allerdings sehe ich keine Neuigkeiten.



habe was entdeckt - neuer teaser auf der landing page.
die werden bestimmt für ihre neue page den ein oder anderen test im live system machen müssen. 
(so wie die online aufgestellt sind haben die sicherlich kein testsystem)
bis zum go-live der neuen page wird sie daher sicherlich häufiger kurz down sein.

aber mal was anderes.

ich spiele mit dem gedanken, mir evtl. einen 2. lrs für das SX zu besorgen.
die deetraks mit ihren 2635 gramm sind zwar schön stramm wenn´s ruppig wird.
jedoch wenn man einfach mal ein paar stündchen am stück cruisen möchte, dann sind ´se halt schon heavy.

soll ein möglichst "günstiger" lrs werden.
VA 20mm steckachse, HA 10mm (oder 12 mm ) schraubachse.

habe bis jetzt folgende sets angepeilt:
- hope hoops = 700 gramm ersparnis zu 369 euro
- crossline = 590 gramm ersparnis zu 250 euro

frage(n): 
wie verhält sich das mit den bremsscheiben?
erkennt die automatische belagnachstellung sofort die unterschiedlich abgefahrenen scheiben und passt sich an?
oder könnte das probleme geben, falls ja - welcher art?

bitte, kann da jemand technischen beistand leisten?
danke vorab!



edit:
bremsen sind die louise (OEM, also ohne BAT)


----------



## Cruseman (22. September 2009)

hab nun endlich mein V.SX - super gerät! 
näheres (fotos etc.) hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6361436#post6361436


----------



## Bloodhound5 (22. September 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> habe was entdeckt - neuer teaser auf der landing page.
> die werden bestimmt für ihre neue page den ein oder anderen test im live system machen müssen.
> (so wie die online aufgestellt sind haben die sicherlich kein testsystem)
> bis zum go-live der neuen page wird sie daher sicherlich häufiger kurz down sein.
> ...



Also wegen der Scheiben musst du dir glaub ich keine Sorgen machen, die nutzen sich ja im 10tel mm bereich ab. Wenn du die Transportsicherung reinmachst, drückst du die Beläge ja auch immer auf die Originaldicke zurück, spätestens das hilft. Aber glaube kaum dass es da Probleme gibt.

Bei den Laufrädern wären die DT Swiss EX1750 meine erste wahl, halt "etwas" teurer. zu den anderen kann ich dir net viel sagen.


----------



## M.Waiter (23. September 2009)

hi Pedalix

die erste Prognose waren beim Bestellen 5-7 Wochen. Habe aber inzwischen ein mail bekommen das man mir erst in der Woche 6-8 eine Aussage machen kann wie es mit dem Liefertermin aussieht, da Votec momentan mit Bestellungen überflutet wird. Nun klar, hätte das Bike liebend gerne heute als Morgen..... Für mich gibt es keine Alternative zum V.CS in Sachen Rahmengeometrie, individuellen Zusammenstellen und Preis.
Grüße


----------



## Tarl (23. September 2009)

@ Transalp-Udo

Hallo.
Mein V.MR ist graumetallic.Eigene Fotos habe ich noch nicht gemacht.
Aber die Fotos aus Willingen zeigen den Rahmen recht gut.

Gruß;
Tarl


----------



## pedalix (23. September 2009)

hallo keks,

bin jetzt erst in der dritten woche, noch so lange warten 
aber ich denke das warten lohnt sich. wenn du deins endlich hast, kannst du ja mal einen ersten fahrbericht abgeben. falls du dann noch zeit findest 

gruß 
pedalix


----------



## M.Waiter (23. September 2009)

hehe, ja klar mach ich, werd dann auch n paar Bildchen einstellen.
Meine Farbwahl war Rot/Weiß


----------



## litefreak (23. September 2009)

Ein kleiner Bericht über meinen Besuch bei Votec ist auf meinem neuen Blog online: Bergradler
(Kritik, Kommentare & Anregungen hier als auch im Blog werden gerne aufgenommen)


----------



## Hesse11 (23. September 2009)

Servus,
hab mir vor 3 Wochen mein V.XC 1.2 bestellt und wollte fragen was ihr von dem Bike haltet bzw. welche Erfahrungen ihr gemacht habt. 
Gruß     Hesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. September 2009)

Hesse11 schrieb:


> Servus,
> hab mir vor 3 Wochen mein V.XC 1.2 bestellt und wollte fragen was ihr von dem Bike haltet bzw. welche Erfahrungen ihr gemacht habt.
> Gruß     Hesse



Hallo,

ich habe nach 11 Wochen mein konfiguriertes XC erhalten (Bilder findest du in meiner Galerie). Wenn es denn endlich da ist, ist es schon ein klasse Bike mit schönen Details. Bocksteif noch dazu. 

Leider musste ich mein Xc aufgrund von einer paar Mängeln am Rahmen zurückschicken und erhalte die Tage mein Bike mit neuem Rahmen.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Daniel72 (24. September 2009)

So, nun ist es auch bei mir soweit - V.MR ist da.
Bilder sind schon eingestellt - s'ist ja noch ganz sauber.


----------



## Tarl (25. September 2009)

Daniel72 schrieb:


> So, nun ist es auch bei mir soweit - V.MR ist da.
> Bilder sind schon eingestellt - s'ist ja noch ganz sauber.



Hast ein schönes Bike. 
Mach es schmutzig,es lohnt sich. 
Gruß
Tarl


----------



## ohmtroll (25. September 2009)

Daniel72 schrieb:


> So, nun ist es auch bei mir soweit - V.MR ist da.
> Bilder sind schon eingestellt - s'ist ja noch ganz sauber.


Was wiegt das Teil?

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob Votec die Züge bei den 2010er Modellen wieder so verlegt oder ob man sich entschliessen kann, diese in die Rohre verschwinden zu lassen.


----------



## don-rock (25. September 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Also wegen der Scheiben musst du dir glaub ich keine Sorgen machen, die nutzen sich ja im 10tel mm bereich ab. Wenn du die Transportsicherung reinmachst, drückst du die Beläge ja auch immer auf die Originaldicke zurück, spätestens das hilft. Aber glaube kaum dass es da Probleme gibt.
> 
> Bei den Laufrädern wären die DT Swiss EX1750 meine erste wahl, halt "etwas" teurer. zu den anderen kann ich dir net viel sagen.



stimmt, denke du hast da recht mit dem scheibenverschleiß.
sollte keine auswirkung haben.
solange sich die beläge einigermaßen gleichmäßig abfahren, 
sollten auch die mit zweierlei scheiben-sets zurecht kommen.

die EX1750 finde ich auch prima. 
bei CRC momentan für unter 500.
aber ich warte noch etwas. 
vermute da passiert preislich noch was bis jahresende.

hope hoops set für unter 300 mit DT EX 5.1d
die hope naben sind so laut, ob das nicht irgendwann nervt....


----------



## Daniel72 (26. September 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Was wiegt das Teil?
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob Votec die Züge bei den 2010er Modellen wieder so verlegt oder ob man sich entschliessen kann, diese in die Rohre verschwinden zu lassen.


 
Ich hab's nicht gewogen, aber es sollten ca. 12kg. sein

Keine Ahnung ob die Verfahrensänderungen planen, das bleibt abzuwarten. M.E. sollten sie die bestehenden Prozesse leicht optimieren, damit NIEMAND MEHR 11 WOCHEN WARTEN MUSS.
Allerdings kann ich den Service nicht bemängeln,er war aus meiner Sicht kompetent und ergebnisorientiert.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (26. September 2009)

Immerhin,

Votec hat ne neue Startseite. Ich hoffe die werden nun endlich mal up to date mit ihrer einem Versender "unwürdigen" Homepage...
http://votec.com/votec/?rvn=1

naja, aber eigentlich fast egal bei den geilen bikes die die bauen


nach 6500km nur den rohloff-ölwechsel gemacht, sonst nix. einzig die dt swiss xmc gabel gurgelt seit heute irgendwie...da werd ich wohl mal ranmüssen...ansonsten trifft bei mir das wort sorglos zu 100% zu!


----------



## ChrisPi (27. September 2009)

Infos zum neuen V.FR fehlen auf der Homepage gänzlich... Zumindest eine Art Vorschau wäre angebracht.Immerhin wurde meine Anfrage per email gleich beantwortet,nämlich das es noch keine offizielle Stellungnahme zum Rahmengewicht gibt u. es vorauss. ab Dez. zu bestellen sein wird.Naja dann hilft wohl leider nur abwarten....


----------



## Daniel72 (28. September 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Infos zum neuen V.FR fehlen auf der Homepage gänzlich... Zumindest eine Art Vorschau wäre angebracht.Immerhin wurde meine Anfrage per email gleich beantwortet,nämlich das es noch keine offizielle Stellungnahme zum Rahmengewicht gibt u. es vorauss. ab Dez. zu bestellen sein wird.Naja dann hilft wohl leider nur abwarten....


 
Auf Youtube gibt's einen Bildbeitrag von der EB 2009, "Eurobike 2009 Votec Bikes". Da wird über's V.FR berichtet.


----------



## litefreak (28. September 2009)

Daniel72 schrieb:


> Auf Youtube gibt's einen Bildbeitrag von der EB 2009, "Eurobike 2009 Votec Bikes". Da wird über's V.FR berichtet.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=420201


----------



## ChrisPi (28. September 2009)

Ja den Beitrag kenn ich.Aber leider wird nix übers Rahmengewicht,Preise,Ausstattungsvarianten gesagt.Da wird man wohl bis Dez. warten müssen


----------



## Eadulf (28. September 2009)

Moin

Da ich nach mehrjähriger Rumfahrerei mit Trekkingrad incl. Kinderanhänger mit 2 Kindern jetzt mal wieder ins Gelände möchte habe ich hier eine Menge mitgelesen, aber wegen Unwissenheit nichts geschrieben.
Das alte MTB ist eher vorsintflutlich und nicht mehr geeignet.
Letztens hatte ich bei einem gemeinsamen Radfamilienausflug um den Sorpesee herum bei einem Bekannten die Rohloff gesehen und das hat mich angespornt ein neues HT anzuschaffen.
Bin dann aufgrund Leserei etc und Preis bei Votec gelandet.
Vor und Nachteile hab ich reichlich gelesen. Ich denke es passt für meine Anforderungen.
Hab die Leutchen dann auch in Wenden besucht und eine qualifizierte Beratung von Herrn Rose erhalten.
Meine anschliessenden vielen e-mails und Telefonate wurden von ihm mit Engelsgeduld prompt beantwortet.
Ich habe dann schliesslich bestellt und bekam die Standardantwort zur Lieferzeit 6-8Wochen.
Die sind irgendwann in 2 Wochen um. Also alles im grünen Bereich.
Anzahlung wurde nicht gewollt. Bezahlung bei Abholung.
Da ich hier mal wieder mitgelesen habe, hatte ich mich heute mittag entschlossen mal nachzufragen.
Ich habe also Herrn Rose angerufen und nach dem Liefertermin gefragt.
Ich bekam von ihm die ehrliche Antwort, dass er es nicht weiß und auch nicht schnell herausbekommen kann.
Diese Thematik sei bei dem Geschäftsführer der im Moment die Fertigungssteuerung selbst macht, aber er würde mich per mail informieren.
Heute abend hatte ich dann auch die mail, in der er mir mitteilte, dass der Geschäftsführer kurzfristig verreist ist, aber jemand anders kümmert sich drum und ich werde benachrichtigt.
So weit so gut. Ich glaube das mal und die Antwort kam wie versprochen prompt.

Ich habe selbst bei Unternehmen gearbeitet, die durch unerwartet hohen Auftragseingang überflutet wurden und dadurch auf einmal Einbrüche bei Lieferung und Service hatten. Dann hängt in solchen Situationen viel von Einzelpersonen ab.
Und, man kann dann wirklich mit vollen Auftragsbüchern den Bach runter gehen!
Im Service habe ich oft die Situation gehabt, dass Kollegen überhaupt kein Fingerspitzengefühl bewiesen haben.

Wenn es wirklich so ist, dass die bei Votec gerade in solch einer Situation sind, sollte man etwas Geduld aufbringen, wenn man das Produkt haben will und versuchen bei Serviceunstimmigkeiten eine höhere und hoffentlich vernünftigere Person zu finden.
Dabei gebe ich natürlich zu, dass ich im Moment kein Gedultsproblem habe, da ich die nächsten 2 Wochen eh verreist bin und ohne Rad auch kein Serviceproblem haben kann

Andererseits hat ein Händler 2 Jahre ohne meine Zufriedenheit herstellen zu können an meiner Schaltung vom Trekkingrad rumgebastelt...
Ein anderer hats jetzt beim ersten Mal geschafft.
Da war wieder das Personenproblem.

Also ich bleibe erstmal geduldig und optimistisch.

Greez


----------



## Daniel72 (29. September 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Ja den Beitrag kenn ich.Aber leider wird nix übers Rahmengewicht,Preise,Ausstattungsvarianten gesagt.Da wird man wohl bis Dez. warten müssen


 
Na er spricht von 16,? Kilo, murmelt was von 500g unterhalb dem alten V.FR und über die  Downhill-, Freeride- und Tour-Varianten sagt er auch etwas. Billiger wird's bestimmt nicht ;-) und die Komponenten werden sie wohl nicht neu erfinden, von daher rechne ruhig mit den gängigen Teilen aus dem aktuellen Konfigurator. Ich finde das grenzt die Daten doch schon recht gut ein. Aber stimmt, eine definitive Aussage bekommst du erst mit der neuen HP.


----------



## ChrisPi (29. September 2009)

Ja murmeln von 500g ist gut ausgedrückt... 500g weniger Rahmengewicht? Das wären dann ca.3800g (ohne Dämpfer) was nicht gerade leicht wäre.Das "alte" V.FR hatte ja 4300g Rahmengewicht u. kam deshalb für mich nicht in Frage weil damit ein einigermaßen leichter Aufbau mit dem Freeridetouren noch gut möglich sind kaum zu schaffen sind.
16.5kg für den Downhiller sind OK,aber für die FR-Version mit Hammerschmidt u. Totem wohl kaum zu schaffen.Preise u. Ausstattung sind wahrsch. in Ordnung,davon geh ich mal aus


----------



## armor (29. September 2009)

Moin Eadulf,

was für ein bike haste dir denn bestellt? Das XCR oder ein anderes mit der Rohloff?
Ich finds gut mehr über Votec-Rohlofffahrer zu lesen.
Die Dose ist echt der Hammer...ich fahr nie wieder was anderes!!

Greetz


----------



## kNiRpS (30. September 2009)

ich hab ne kurze frage an alle die vor ein paar tagen im shop in stuttgart waren. haben die noch die modelle V.XM und V.MR da? würde nämlich heute gerne hinfahren und mir die anschauen, aber leider geht bei denen niemand ans Telefon. da ich 100km einfach fahren muss möchte ich das eigentlich nicht umsonst machen und nachher sind die beiden bikes nicht vor ort. 
danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (30. September 2009)

Vor ca 8 Wochen warn beide da. Keine Ahnung ob dir das hilft


----------



## Eadulf (1. Oktober 2009)

armor schrieb:


> Moin Eadulf,
> 
> was für ein bike haste dir denn bestellt? Das XCR oder ein anderes mit der Rohloff?
> Ich finds gut mehr über Votec-Rohlofffahrer zu lesen.
> ...


 
Moin armor

Das XCR.
Ich wohn hier im märkischen Sauerland direkt neben dem Wald und da fahre ich auch rum.
Waldwege mehr oder weniger befestigt und kaputtgefahren von Holztransportern, oder matschiggetreten von Pferden... Dann auch ohne Weg auf Trampelpfaden über Wurzeln etc... aber auch Asphaltwege drin (Geht halt nicht anders).
Mit dem Trekkingrad fahre ich oft die Eric Zabel Route (Ist ein Teil vom Ruhrradweg)
Ich denke mit dem XCR komm ich da gut klar.

Leider bin ich jemand der putzen hasst. Dementsprechend ist meine Schaltung auch oft versaut. Dann hab ich die Rohloff gesehen, mit dem Bekannten über seine Erfahrungen gesprochen und bin zur Überzeugung gekommen, dass jetzt auch mal ein neues Bike gekauft werden kann.
Mein größtes Problem bei Votec war bis jetzt, dass ich das Rad komplett in Schwarz haben will. Also musste ich die DT-Gabel nehmen.
Aber weiß war für mich nicht akzeptabel. Da bin ich eigen.

Übrigens die versprochene Info habe ich gleich am nächsten Tag per mail von Herrn Rose bekommen, allerdings keine Terminauskunft.
Rahmen ist fertig und gerade beim Pulvern.


----------



## armor (2. Oktober 2009)

Das XCR in komplett schwarz, ja, so sieht mein bike auch aus. Hab auch die dt-swiss xmc dran in schwarz...
kann nur sagen gute wahl. ich geh steil auf die 7000km zu seit ich es im mai bekommen hab und musste ausser dem ölwechsel der rohloff nix, aber auch wirklich nix machen an dem bike...gut, ab und an mal putzen und etwas öl an die kette, das wars dann aber auch....
halt mich auf dem laufenden und stell bitte bilder rein, wenn du dein teil hast.

greetz


----------



## Eadulf (2. Oktober 2009)

Ja, wenn ich es dann habe, kann ich Fotos einstellen.
Jetzt fahr ich erstmal ne Woche in Urlaub und dann Geschäftsreise.
Danach muß ich erstmal andere Dinge erledigen und kann eh kaum fahren, ausser nachts. 
Da bräuchte ich dann aber eine gute Funzel. 
Dann ginge es auf unserem stillgelegten Truppenübungsplatz nebenan trotzdem. Ich denke das wird meine Option für den Winter.
Mal sehen.
Ich bin, wie ich bereits erwähnte also nicht besonders ungeduldig und warte mal ab.
Da ich regelmäßig quasi an Votec vorbeifahre, kann ich zur Not auch mal dort reinschauen.


----------



## kNiRpS (2. Oktober 2009)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Vor ca 8 Wochen warn beide da. Keine Ahnung ob dir das hilft


danke für deine hilfe. ich bin einfach mal auf gut glück hingefahren. leider war das V.XM nicht da. naja egal. bin dann mit dem V.MR gefahren und hab mir die 3-4cm die das v.xm vorne höher kommt vorgestellt


----------



## Brickowski (2. Oktober 2009)

bist nicht mal auf  dem SX gesessen? kommt ja vom Rahmen her recht ähnlich. Schade,dass keins da  war,als ich vor wie gesagt ca 8 Wochen da war, stand da eins in dem knalligen  rot. Saß auf dem und dem SX und hab mich dann für letzteres entschieden...is mit  der Lyrik ja vorne absenkbar. Wollte einfach bergab keine Kompromisse mehr  eingehen, und trotzdem noch gut den Berg hochtreten können.
Naja,es wär ja auch  soweit fertig; fehlen nurnoch die Formula und die DT swiss 1750er LR, was sich  wohl noch 2-3 Wochen hinziehen wird.

Wo wohnst du denn?  Mein Schwager fährt ein MR (2008er allerdings) in M. Vllt. lässt er dich ja mal  probesitzen


----------



## kNiRpS (2. Oktober 2009)

das SX war auch nicht mehr da. nur noch die HTs und eben das V.MR aber da bin ich ja schon drauf gesessen. das bike ist übrigens für meinen dad. als er dem verkäufer gesagt hat, dass er was ähnliches wie mein stevens glide es möchte, sagte der gleich V.XM

das bike is zwar noch nicht bestellt, aber im hinterkopf hat sich mein dad das v.xm schon gekauft


----------



## Brickowski (2. Oktober 2009)

Is ja auch n schönes Rad! wünsch ihm damit viel Spaß  Mein Schwager ist voll zufrieden. War noch eins in grün da? fand das damals viel schicker als auf den Bildern. Für mich wurds trotzdem Schwarz/weiss,da das mmn edler wirkt.
Stevens Glide is auch ne gute Sache, hab das fluent (2007er) und bin damit auch immernoch zufrieden auf Touren,einfach n Sorglos-Bike.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. Oktober 2009)

Habe neulich ein Voitel Bike gesehen. Von den Decals her sah das Votec gar nicht so unähnlich. 
Gehören die Marken irgendwie zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (4. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Habe neulich ein Voitel Bike gesehen. Von den Decals her sah das Votec gar nicht so unähnlich.
> Gehören die Marken irgendwie zusammen



Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, war Peter Voitl damals bei der ersten Votec-Schmiede entweder als Konstrukteur oder als Schweißer tätig. Ist aber nach dem ersten Konkurs dann seine eigenen Wege gegangen. Ich meine aber, daß er mittlerweile woanders untergekommen ist und Voitl-Bikes 'ruht' (bevor ich hier Gerüchte streue: das ist nur Halbwissen).


----------



## skask (4. Oktober 2009)

Peter *Vo*itl war sogar Mitgründer von *VO*TEC. Baut heute eben seine eigenen Räder (sehen komischerweise immer noch wie Votec aus) und repariert gebrochene Hinterbauten.


----------



## Firstlight (4. Oktober 2009)

Der ist momentan bei Carver Bikes.....kann man auf jeder Werbeseite in den Bike Magazinen lesen.
gruß timo


----------



## litefreak (4. Oktober 2009)

skask schrieb:


> Peter *Vo*itl


und hat hier sogar einen Account: Peter the "VO"


----------



## sundaydrive+r (5. Oktober 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> und hat hier sogar einen Account: Peter the "VO"



Das ist ja voll peinlich, was der eine Typ ihm da ins Profil geschrieben hat - manche Leute haben voll einen an der Klatsche - vor allem hat Peter nix mehr mit der neuen Votec zu tun.

Nebenbei sind beide Votec Gründer wirklich echt nette Leute - Peter Steiner baut ja noch quasi die GS4/5 als MC Air mit seiner Firma Steinerdesign und tunt alte Votec Gabeln. Peter Voitl hat mir vor ein paar Jahren auch einen neuen Hinterbau für mein damaliges M6 gebaut 

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## robertw (5. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

wann gibt es denn wieder ein Votec day vor Ort? Würde mir gern die Schmiede mir genauer anschauen und vielleicht auch ein bike bestellen.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muffpants (5. Oktober 2009)

robertw schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wann gibt es denn wieder ein Votec day vor Ort? Würde mir gern die Schmiede mir genauer anschauen und vielleicht auch ein bike bestellen.
> 
> ...


 
jau... da warten leider ne menge leute drauf
wenn du dir aber nur mal den schuppen angucken willst und dir dann vielleicht ein rad kaufen möchtest..... das kannst du zu den normalen öffnungszeiten machen. ich war auch schon da.... sind echt nette leute da und ne probefahrt ist auch immer möglich


----------



## robertw (5. Oktober 2009)

muffpants schrieb:


> jau... da warten leider ne menge leute drauf
> wenn du dir aber nur mal den schuppen angucken willst und dir dann vielleicht ein rad kaufen möchtest..... das kannst du zu den normalen öffnungszeiten machen. ich war auch schon da.... sind echt nette leute da und ne probefahrt ist auch immer möglich


 
Danke für die Antwort.
Ist das richtig, das bei dem VOTEC Tag auch Rabatte bei jeder Bestellung gibt?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## warpax (5. Oktober 2009)

robertw schrieb:


> Ist das richtig, das bei dem VOTEC Tag auch Rabatte bei jeder Bestellung gibt?



Letztes Jahr gab es einen Votec-Day und da dann auch Rabatte. Aber bislang ist für dieses Jahr noch nichts angekündigt und eingedenk der Notwendigkeit einer gewissen Vorlaufzeit für so ein Event und der Tatsache, daß es sicher auch nicht im Schnee stattfinden soll, wäre ich für dieses Jahr skeptisch. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, daß es irgendwann After-Season-Modelle mit Preisnachlaß geben wird - es sei denn, die sind alle ausverkauft


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. Oktober 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr gab es einen Votec-Day und da dann auch Rabatte. Aber bislang ist für dieses Jahr noch nichts angekündigt und eingedenk der Notwendigkeit einer gewissen Vorlaufzeit für so ein Event und der Tatsache, daß es sicher auch nicht im Schnee stattfinden soll, wäre ich für dieses Jahr skeptisch. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, daß es irgendwann After-Season-Modelle mit Preisnachlaß geben wird - es sei denn, die sind alle ausverkauft



Kommt von Votec in 2010 überhaupt etwas Neues ?
Soweit ich informiert bin gibt es nur ein neues FR.
Oder habe ich hier etwas verpasst?


----------



## litefreak (6. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Kommt von Votec in 2010 überhaupt etwas Neues ?
> Soweit ich informiert bin gibt es nur ein neues FR.
> Oder habe ich hier etwas verpasst?



Den andren Modellen werden nur kleine Veränderungen folgen und an das Modelljahr 2010 angepasste Teile.
Derart radikale Änderungen wie beim V.FR wird es bei den anderen Modellen nicht geben.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (11. Oktober 2009)

Kaum hängen die BLÄTTER nicht mehr an den Bäumen, ists hier ruhig, bestellt keiner mehr Bikes - bereiten sich schon alle auf den Winterschlaf vor? Jetzt fängt doch erst das MTB Wetter an und das schadet auch keinem Votec... mein Tox war heute mit mir trotz Sauwetter unterwegs auf ner Hausrunde.

Um nicht ganz Offtopic zu gehen, ich glaub, jetzt ist die beste Zeit zu bestellen - man bekommts schneller, als im Sommer!

greetz,
sunday


----------



## Brickowski (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich warte immernoch :-(
Fahren tut man trotzdem genug ;-)
Beider herbstlichen Aussicht: http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/3680/p1000213q.jpg


----------



## pixelquantec (11. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal ein Tip an alle stolzen Votecfullybiker:
Schaut doch mal bei euren Bikes an die Zugführung des Umwerfers. Ich hatte von einem Bekannten den Tip bekommen und mußte mit Erstaunen folgendes feststellen: Der Zug geht ja durch die Schwinge. An der Unterseite ist die Bohrung durch die Zughülle geschützt. An der Oberseite kommt der Zug ohne Hülle wieder raus. Das ist das Problem. Bei mir hat sich der Zug schon rund 0,5mm in die Schwinge gesägt. Auf lange Sicht hin, wird er sicher eine schöne "Sollbruchstelle" schaffen. Da sollte man sich irgendwas sicheres einfallen lassen.


----------



## Brickowski (11. Oktober 2009)

ouhw,mach da bitte mal n Bild von,wäre echt super.Danke schonmal


----------



## pixelquantec (11. Oktober 2009)

so sieht das dann aus:







Man sieht sogar etwas "Abrieb" am Bowdenzug. Ich hab allerdings noch keine richtige Idee wie man das abändern könnte, ohne das Loch etwas zu vergrößern um eine Hülse einzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (11. Oktober 2009)

Uh, das ist ja heftig... 

Da könnte man ein kleines Ratespiel machen: Was gibt zuerst nach, Schaltseil oder die Schwinge? 


Manuel


----------



## Bloodhound5 (12. Oktober 2009)

und wenn du das Rad dann 100 Jahre fährst ist es durch


----------



## lodusp (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
als passiver Leser möchte ich hier auch mal mienen Senf mit einbringen. Man hört schon seit Tagen nichts mehr aus dem Wartezimmer. Was ist los, alle Räder ausgeliefert????
Ich habe da noch einige Zeit vor mir. Warte erst knapp 2 Wochen.

Viele Grüsse
Pat


----------



## Brickowski (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich warte seit 10 Wochen :-(


----------



## lodusp (13. Oktober 2009)

Oh,
mir sagte man was von 6-8 Wochen. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Ich habe extra nochmal nachgefragt, und mir wurde fast "geschworen", das es 6-8 Wochen sein werden. Ich habe ein V.CS bestellt.
Brickowski, was hast Du denn für ein Rad bestellt?


----------



## Brickowski (14. Oktober 2009)

Jo,mir wurden auch 5-8 Wochen genannt. Jedoch kann man mir immernoch nicht sagen wann es fertig wird. Es handelt sich um ein V.SX und das Problem liegt wohl an den Dt Swiss 1750 Laufrädern.


----------



## pedalix (14. Oktober 2009)

hallo lodusp,

hab mein v.cs vor sechs wochen bestellt. mir wurde auch eine lieferzeit von 6-8 wochen gesagt. aber bis jetzt nix mehr gehört


----------



## lodusp (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi pedalix,
welche Ausstattung hast Du denn gewählt?


----------



## pedalix (14. Oktober 2009)

Habe folgende Ausstattung gewählt:

V.CS, WeissSchwarz, 46.0​ *     GABEL*​ 
Fox F100 32 RL (Remote Lockout) weiß​ 
*     DÄMPFER*​ 
Fox Float RP 23​ 
*     LAUFRAD*​ 
DT Swiss 1450​ 
* REIFEN*​ 
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25​ 
* BREMSEN*​ 
Elexir CR Carbon 180/160​ 
*     COCKPIT*​ 
Lenker: Truvativ XR Race Flat Bar / Vorbau: Truvativ XR / Griffe:     VOTEC / *

Steuersatz:*​ FSA​ 
* SATTEL*​ 
Selle Italia SLR​ 
*     SATTELSTÜTZE*​ 
Truvativ Team​ 
*     COMBO*​ 
Kurbel: Shimano XT Hollowtech II FC-M 770, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Schaltwerk: Shimano XT, Schalthebel: Shimano XT, Umwerfer: Shimano XT, Kassette: Shimano XT, Kette: Shimano X​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte mein VSX am 02.08. bestellt und habe gestern eine Mail bekommen, dass mein Rad fertig ist und zum Versand bereit steht. Die Zeit davor wurde ich auch immer wieder vertröstet (Teile nicht da, in 2 Wochen ist es bei ihnen, Mitarbeiter sind krank...blabla). Votec ist wohl einfach immer noch total überlaufen. Ich hoffe, dass sie ihr Problem mit dem Service für 2010 in den Griff bekommen. Auf der anderen Seite sollte man beachten, dass Votec ne wirklich kleine Firma ist. Sie hatten sich wohl einfach überschätzt, bzw. nicht mit so einer Flut an Aufträgen gerechnet.


----------



## lodusp (14. Oktober 2009)

Hört sich gut an.
Anbei meine Config:
*V.CS, WeissRot, 54.0*

Gabel: 
Magura Durin Race 100  

Dämpfer:  
Magura MX165

Laufrad: 
Mavic Crossmax SLR

Reifen: 
Schwalbe Racing Rocket Ron 2.25

Bremse:
Magura Marta SL 180/160

Cockpit:  
Lenker: Truvativ XR Race Riser Bar  
Vorbau: Truvativ XR / Griffe: VOTEC  

Steuersatz: 
FSA

Sattel: 
Selle Italia SLR XC Gel Flow weiss

Sattelstütze:
Truvativ XR

Kurbel: 
Truvativ Noir, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22 

Schaltwerk: 
Sram XO 

Schalthebel: 
Sram XO 

Umwerfer: 
Shimano XTR 

Kassette: 
Sram XO 

Kette: 
Sram XO

Farblich habe ich die SRAM Komponenten in redwin red geordert, da ich denke, das es in Kombination mit den Laufrädern geil aussehen wird.


----------



## lodusp (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss nochmal posten.
Ich sehe das eigentliche Problem nicht bei Votec.
Denn wenn ich auf Komponenten von meinen Lieferanten warten muss, kommt meine ganze Produktion durcheinander. Da spielt die größe einer Firma keine Rolle.
Und wenn ich dann von meinem Lieferanten immer wieder geänderte Lieferzeiten für die Einzelkomponenten bekomme, muss ich diese leider auch an den Kunden weitergeben. 
Was die Produktion der Rahmen anbetrifft kann man ja nicht unbedingt was sagen, oder denkt ihr, das es daran liegt, das sie die Rahmen nicht schnell genug gebaut bekommen? Das wäre ja ein Problem, was man eigentlich relativ einfach lösen könnte. 
Aber hätte,wenn und aber, es wird ja nichts an den Wartezeiten ändern.


----------



## warpax (14. Oktober 2009)

lodusp schrieb:


> Ich muss nochmal posten.
> Ich sehe das eigentliche Problem nicht bei Votec.
> Denn wenn ich auf Komponenten von meinen Lieferanten warten muss, kommt meine ganze Produktion durcheinander. Da spielt die größe einer Firma keine Rolle.
> Und wenn ich dann von meinem Lieferanten immer wieder geänderte Lieferzeiten für die Einzelkomponenten bekomme, muss ich diese leider auch an den Kunden weitergeben.



Das stimmt in jedem Fall. Und ich finde es gut, das auch mal von einem der Wartenden so einsichtig zu hören. Meines Wissens nach sind die von Votec genannten Lieferfristen ja auch "unverbindlich". Vielleicht sollte man nur auf den von Dir benannten Umstand auch bei der Bestellung etwas deutlicher hinweisen. Denn wenn ich hier lese, daß jemandem seiner Meinung nach fast geschworen wurde, daß es sechs bis acht Wochen dauert, bis er sein Rad hat, ist da unter Umständen schon der nächste Ärger mit einem unzufriedenen Kunden vorprogrammiert.

Wobei ich selbst wie gesagt weder zur Wartezeit noch zu sonstigen Servicedingen oder auch nur zur "Ware" irgendwas Negatives sagen kann.


----------



## pedalix (14. Oktober 2009)

@ lodusp
Interessante Zusammenstellung. Habe extra "nur XT" geordert, da an meinem jetzigen Bike komplett XTR verbaut ist. Wird dann einfach umgebaut.

@ warpax
Sehe ich genauso. Ich denke Votec wird schon alles daran setzen um die Bikes schnellstmöglich auszuliefern.


----------



## Erroll (14. Oktober 2009)

Meinem Post wäre dann nur noch hinzuzufügen, dass  ich 3 mal die Ausstattung meines Rades komplett geändert hatte, um die Auslieferung des Rades nach vorn zu treiben. Dies wurde mit mir am Telefon besprochen und mir auch so geraten. 
Ich denke aber auch, dass Votec bemüht ist, die Bestellungen schnellstmöglich auszuliefern. Und mit meinen 10 Wochen Wartezeit kann ich mich auch echt nicht beschweren. Diese Wartezeit wurde mir auch in etwa von Votec genannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LogoBob (14. Oktober 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> so sieht das dann aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und was, wenn Du die Position des Umwerfers um einige Milimeter variierst? Bei mir (oder vielmehr meinem sx) gibts dieses Problem nicht, vermutlich sitzt der Umwerfer einfach anders...


----------



## impz (14. Oktober 2009)

hiho. also gewartet habe ich suf mein v.sx 13 wochen.
hatte die formula the one geordert und verbaut wurden irgendwelche formula oros. bescheid gesagt hat deswegen keiner...obwohl klar war, dass bei den the one lieferschwierigkeiten bestanden.
bei der ersten ausfahrt hat sich dann ne tragende schraube ausm hinterbau verabschiedet. jetzt ist das bike also wieder zur reparatur. 
aber wenigstens werden jetzt auch die formula the one gleich verbaut.
die aber warscheinlich erst nächste woche geliefert werden.

alles in allem hatte ich wohl ziemlich viel pech (mit der schraube) und ansonsten hat votec auch so einiges verbasselt....aber wenigstens ist mein gesprächspartner am telefon immer sehr nett und zuvorkommend.
ich muss sagen der telefonkontakt mit diesem menschen ist die beste erfahrung die ich mit votec bis dato gemacht habe. 
hoffentlich ändert sich das und mein repariertes bike hält dann was votec verspricht. bis jetzt war ich jedenfalls enttäuscht. 

auf die eine art kann ich es ja (mittlerweile) verstehen, dass es so lang dauert. votec wartet ja auch auf die teile. 
aber bescheid geben, wenn's probleme gibt ist allemal besser als die wutentladung eines kunden beschwichtigen zu müssen, der eine ewigkeit ohne nachricht wartet. das geht besser


----------



## Brickowski (14. Oktober 2009)

da kann ich nur zustimmen....Fakt ist,dass Neuigkeiten nur ankommen,wenn man selbst nachfrägt. Das muss sicher besser möglich sein. Das mit der Schraube hört sich aber besch***** an!!! Kann deinen Ärger verstehen; da wartet man 13 Wochen und dann sowas,einfach nur ärgerlich.
Nach 13 Wochen,sollte doch wenigstens alles zufriedenstellend sein,genug Zeit um alles mal durchzuchecken hatte Votec ja wohl, zumindest am Rahmen,auch wenn Anbauteile fehlen!!


----------



## warpax (15. Oktober 2009)

impz schrieb:


> bei der ersten ausfahrt hat sich dann ne tragende schraube ausm hinterbau verabschiedet.



Das klingt wirklich fies. Ist sie denn gebrochen oder einfach nur rausgefallen?


----------



## M_T_B (15. Oktober 2009)

Was denn für eine tragende Schraube?


----------



## impz (15. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hatte da mal ein Bild gemacht. Die Schraube ist wahrscheinlich einfach rausgefallen. Der Hinterbau ist nicht verzogen oder so. Wie es passieren konnte kann sich  Votec nicht erklären.


----------



## M_T_B (15. Oktober 2009)

Autsch!! Echt übel. Aber deswegen hätte ich das Radl doch nicht wieder zu VOTEC geschickt? Foto machen, neue Schraube zuschicken lassen und weiter... Oder haben sie Dir explizit zu geraten?


----------



## impz (15. Oktober 2009)

naja...man weiß ja vorher nicht, ob was am hinterbau verzogen ist. und da wollte ich lieber auf nummer sicher gehen. die habens dann nochmal mit der rahmenlehre durchgemessen. wollt da kein risiko eingehen..


----------



## M_T_B (15. Oktober 2009)

Ist schon schade - habe ja selber bereits viel an dem Radl schrauben müssen. Ein Rundumsorglospaket mit Paket aufreissen, Räder ran, Lenker ran und los sind die VOTECs leider nicht....


----------



## Brickowski (15. Oktober 2009)

Schade ist da ja auch noch nett formuliert 
Naja,man muss auch immer bedenken, dass sich hier überwiegend die unzufriedenen Kunden äußern...Diejenigen die zufrieden sind sitzen mehr aufm Bike als hier rum. (red ich mir grad selbst ein um mir die Vorfreude aufs SX nicht vermiesen zu lassen :-D )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_T_B (15. Oktober 2009)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Schade ist da ja auch noch nett formuliert
> Naja,man muss auch immer bedenken, dass sich hier überwiegend die unzufriedenen Kunden äußern...Diejenigen die zufrieden sind sitzen mehr aufm Bike als hier rum. (red ich mir grad selbst ein um mir die Vorfreude aufs SX nicht vermiesen zu lassen :-D )



Ist meist so, aber nicht hier. Es gibt genügend, die zufrieden sind, also ruhig weiterhin (vor)-freuen 

Aber:
Es ist eben gekommen, wie es kommen musste. Durch die ganzen Lieferschwierigkeiten der anderen Händler ist VOTEC zu einen nicht erwartetem Bestellansturm gekommen. Darunter hat dann leider die Qualität bei der Abnahme gelitten und jetzt kommen auch noch Lieferschwierigkeiten hinzu!

Wenn ich sehe in welchem unterschiedlichen Zustand meine beiden Bremsen ausgeliefert wurden und dass sich auf der linken Seite meines vorderen Laufrads die Abdeckung zu dem Lager gelöst hat, was gleich auf den ersten 500m zu höllischen Geräuschen und fast zur völligen Blockade des Vorderrads führte, dann macht man sich schon ein paar Gedanken. Das darf einfach nicht sein.


----------



## armor (15. Oktober 2009)

moin moin...

nach meinem gestrigen 70km ausritt mit meinem xcr bei 3°C und ersten schneeflocken, die mir ins gesicht wehten bin ich nach wir vor nach einer gesamtleistung von über 5000km in 5 Monaten rundum sorglos zufrieden mit dem votec meiner wahl...
ich kann alle verstehen, die lange warten musste bzw. noch länger warten müssen...ging mir ähnlich, auch wenn meins nach genau 7 wochen da stand und ich nach dem anbau von lenker und laufrädern nichts ausser dem ölwechsel an meiner rohloff-dose nach 5000km machen musste.
warten ist immer übel, und wenns dann nicht so da steht, wie man erwarten kann, dann kommt frust hoch, ganz klar!

aber seid gewiss, andere hersteller haben genau das selbe problem. der bike-markt ist wider den erwartungen der wirtschaftskrise enorm gewachsen. 
kauft man kein versender-teil, hat man natürlich den vorteil wenn etwas rasselt oder gar wegfällt, dass man schnell zum händler geht, und dies (im normfall) gleich richten lassen kann. dafür zahlt man dann aber auch bei kauf gleich mal ein paar euronen mehr oder hat die schlechteren anbauteile....

ich jedenfalls bereue den kauf mal gar nicht und kann jedem votec nur empfehlen. 

eine frage hab ich aber dennoch: fährt hier aus dem votec-forum einer kommenden sonntag beim engel-cup (http://mountainbike.e-pix.de/)  mit?


----------



## don-rock (15. Oktober 2009)

impz schrieb:


> Also ich hatte da mal ein Bild gemacht. Die Schraube ist wahrscheinlich einfach rausgefallen. Der Hinterbau ist nicht verzogen oder so. Wie es passieren konnte kann sich  Votec nicht erklären.



evtl. war die schraube unbemerkt defekt/gebrochen...?
auf jeden fall strange

sach mal bitte, machst du auch kein öl mehr auf die kette?
ich gebe nur noch ein paar tropfen drauf - aber auch erst dann wenn´s noisy wird.
habe nicht den eindruck das der verschleiß dadurch größer ist....


----------



## impz (15. Oktober 2009)

hey...also ich benutze regelmäßig kettenspray vom motorrad. das kann nicht verkehrt sein, denk ich mir


----------



## xms (16. Oktober 2009)

So, ich habe auch mal wieder am Bike geschraubt. Allerdings war nichts kaputt, ich habe mich nur mal an einem Schutz für den Dämpfer versucht.
So sieht der erste Versuch aus:












Mit dem Nobby Nic hat es wunderbar funktioniert. Jetzt habe ich allerdings nen Ardent drauf. Nun hab ich deutlich weniger Luft zwischen Schutzblech und Reifen. Mal schauen ob ich es noch etwas flacher montiert bekomme.
Der Umwerfer der Schaltung begrenzt den Platz doch enorm.

Ich hab es dann auch gleich mal hier ausprobiert:





Der Dämpfer ist wunderbar sauber geblieben


----------



## Michrat (16. Oktober 2009)

Nach dem jüngsten Bericht üver das V.FR. in der Freeride bin ich  doch recht froh, das Modell 2009 zu besitzen, welches dann wohl doch einen "Tick" besser ist als das neue 2010er. *freu*


----------



## Michrat (16. Oktober 2009)

impz schrieb:


> Also ich hatte da mal ein Bild gemacht. Die Schraube ist wahrscheinlich einfach rausgefallen. Der Hinterbau ist nicht verzogen oder so. Wie es passieren konnte kann sich  Votec nicht erklären.



Na die Antwort ist doch nun wirklich einfach.
Du hast einfach nicht oft genug den richtigen Sitz der Schraube geprüft.

Das macht man nach JEDER Fahrt!


----------



## impz (17. Oktober 2009)

Michrat schrieb:


> Na die Antwort ist doch nun wirklich einfach.
> Du hast einfach nicht oft genug den richtigen Sitz der Schraube geprüft.
> 
> Das macht man nach JEDER Fahrt!



Na dann hab ich ja Glück...schließlich war das meine ERSTE Fahrt. Und auf dem Übergabeprotokoll steht außerdem das Fahrrad ist im fahrfertigen Zustand. Wer lesen kann ist hier klar im Vorteil. 

Des weiteren möchte ich hinzufügen, dass selbst Votec kein weiterer Fall bekannt ist, bei dem sich diese Schraube gelöst hat.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch Interesse an einem custom Votec XC Hardtail in Größe L (50)? 





Der Rahmen ist neu und ungefahren... die restlichen Teile wurden lediglich kurz probe gefahren - sind also auch neuwertig. Die Fotos zeigen noch den alten Rahmen ohne Steuerrohrlogo. Dieses ist bei dem zum Verkauf stehenden Bike selbstverständlich vorhanden.













Ich denke über einen Verkauf als Komplettbike oder in Teilen nach. Bei Interesse - am besten bei mir per E-Mail oder PN melden.


Konfiguration:

RAHMEN V.XC, Blau, 50.0 
GABEL Magura Menja 100 Remote Control Dynamic Lockout 
LAUFRAD Shimano XT WH-M 775 
REIFEN Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25 
BREMSEN BASIS: Formula Oro K24 180/160 
COCKPIT Lenker: Syntace Duraflite Carbon 25,4 / Vorbau: Syntace Force 99 / Griffe: Syntace / Steuersatz: FSA 
SATTEL BASIS: Selle Italia Prolink Light 
SATTELSTÜTZE Syntace P6 carbon 
COMBO BASIS: Kurbel: Shimano SLX Hollowtech II FC-M 660, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Schaltwerk: Shimano SLX, Schalthebel: Shimano SLX, Umwerfer: Shimano SLX, Kassette: Shimano SLX, Kette: Shimano SLX 


Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Truk (17. Oktober 2009)

Umwerferlösung am V.MR


Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Uh, das ist ja heftig...
> Da könnte man ein kleines Ratespiel machen: Was gibt zuerst nach, Schaltseil oder die Schwinge?



*Antwort von VOTEC:*
*"Diese minimale Abweichung ist technisch unbedenklich, dies haben mir auch die Konstrukteure bestätigt.
Die Bohrung ist mit Absicht klein gewählt, um das Eindringen von Schmutz zu verhindern. Der Zug verschränkt sich nur minimal in der Bohrung, ein weiteres Aufreiben ist nicht zu befürchten; ansonsten wäre dies bereits geschehen. Um eine Sollbruchstelle handelt es sich hier auch nicht, in diesem Bereich tritt keine Belastung auf, die zu einer Kerbwirkung führen könnten.
Bei Rädern mit Durchführungen dieser Art finden Sie oft solchen minimalen Materialabtrag in dem Bereich, da die Bohrungen immer bewusst klein gehalten werden, und die Stellung des Zuges sich je nach Stellung des Umwerfers ändert.  
*
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (17. Oktober 2009)

Truk schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?



Eindeutig Ignoranz des Problems. Es wäre noch ein Leichtes, in die Bohrung einfach eine kleine Hülse einzusetzen, damit sich der Seilzug nicht aufreiben kann...


Just my 0,02
Manuel


----------



## Truk (18. Oktober 2009)

impz schrieb:


> Die Schraube ist wahrscheinlich einfach rausgefallen. Der Hinterbau ist nicht verzogen oder so. Wie es passieren konnte kann sich  Votec nicht erklären.


Das ist nicht so ungewöhnlich! Dasselbe ist mir im Sommer an meinem CUBE AMS passiert. Grund: Bei der Montage wird zu wenig Locktite verwendet. Man sollte schon hin und wieder die Schraubenverbindungen checken!


----------



## armor (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Kalle,

warum verkaufste denn dein xc gleich wieder?

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Armin,

nach dem ganzen Hin und Her mit Votec habe ich festgestellt, dass ich doch zu sehr Fully-Fan bin  Hinzu kommt noch, dass ich meinen Fuhrpark radikal verkleinern möchte.

Sollte sich ein ernsthafter Kaufinteressent melden, werde ich das Bike hergeben.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## M.Waiter (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi
nach 10 Wochen Wartezeit am Samstag das V.CS in Stuttgart abgeholt.
Gestern noch etwas umgebaut, heut Morgen schnell n Bildchen gemacht,( ist in der Galerie ), und dann ab in den Wald zum panieren...Fährt sich toll, nun Feintuning angesagt, der Dämpfer ist doch sehr sehr weich und mit dem Vorbau muß ich noch etwas spielen nicht so einfach bei 2 Meter Körpergröße. 
10 Wochen waren schon lang,( zugesagt 5 Wochen...) Sattelstütze war ne andere drin als bestellt wird halt genommen was da ist wurde mir gesagt, hatte Pedale bestellt waren auch nicht da obwohl zugesagt, Griffe sind farblich daneben s gibt auch rote, Votec Handbuch fehlt.
Bei meinem Kumpel ist der Lenker zerkratzt und die Gabel wurde gekürzt obwohl schriftlich um mehr Spacer gebeten.
Alles in allem kann man aber damit leben ( etwas ist halt immer ) und die Freude über das tolle Bike überwiegt.
Grüße
Keks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (18. Oktober 2009)

He Kalle,

na dann hat das Hin und Her ja doch was gebracht...nun weisste wenigstens, dass HTs nix für dich sind.

@Keks: geiles Teil! 


greetz


----------



## Popeye34 (18. Oktober 2009)

M.Waiter schrieb:


> Hi
> nach 10 Wochen Wartezeit am Samstag das V.CS in Stuttgart abgeholt.
> Gestern noch etwas umgebaut, heut Morgen schnell n Bildchen gemacht,( ist in der Galerie ), und dann ab in den Wald zum panieren...FÃ¤hrt sich toll, nun Feintuning angesagt, der DÃ¤mpfer ist doch sehr sehr weich und mit dem Vorbau muÃ ich noch etwas spielen nicht so einfach bei 2 Meter KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe.
> 10 Wochen waren schon lang,( zugesagt 5 Wochen...) SattelstÃ¼tze war ne andere drin als bestellt wird halt genommen was da ist wurde mir gesagt, hatte Pedale bestellt waren auch nicht da obwohl zugesagt, Griffe sind farblich daneben s gibt auch rote, Votec Handbuch fehlt.
> ...




GRATULIERE, schÃ¶nes Bike (wollte es anfangs auch)

Aber sorry ich wÃ¼rde ausrasten,  warte 10 Lange Wochen auf mein Wunschbike, und nun das!!!
ZÃ¤hle einmal auf:​ 

_SattelstÃ¼tze war ne andere drin als bestellt wird halt genommen was da  ist wurde mir gesagt..._
_Pedale bestellt waren auch nicht da obwohl zugesagt_
_Lenker zerkratzt_
_Gabel wurde gekÃ¼rzt_
Man kann sich ja die Sache "schÃ¶n"  Reden, aber die RealitÃ¤t sieht anders aus, ist eine SAUEREI !
Hast du dein  V.CS geschenkt bekommen? 
Sorry fÃ¼r meine "Aufdringliche" Art, aber ihr  berappelt euch gegenseitig auf, fÃ¼r VOTEC? 
Schrauben fallen einfach raus  (wÃ¤hrend der Fahrt), SchaltzÃ¼gen bohren das Material auf, _*Antwort von  VOTEC:*
*"Diese minimale Abweichung ist technisch  unbedenklich*...... _HALLO?? 

Ok, die Megalange Wartezeit ist eine Sache,  aber alles andere 

VOTEC ?, mMn sehr schade aber NEIN DANKE ! Das 400â¬ CUBE MTB meiner Frau, lÃ¤uft ohne Probleme....

und nun kÃ¶nnt ihr mich Steinigen...


----------



## Schlucker36 (18. Oktober 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> GRATULIERE, schönes Bike (wollte es anfangs auch)
> 
> Aber sorry ich würde ausrasten,  warte 10 Lange Wochen auf mein Wunschbike, und nun das!!!
> Zähle einmal auf:​
> ...



Glaube nicht, das Du gesteinigt wirst. Votec erwartet 100% Bezahlung der Ware und so kann (muss) man als Kunde auch 100% Fahrrad erwarten.
Es gibt Hersteller, da wartest Du 1 Jahr auf Dein Rad. Weiss man ja vorher.
So lange das Produkt wert ist zu warten ist es ja gut, bei den aufgefuehrten Maengeln habe ich meine Zweifel.

Gruss S36


----------



## pedalix (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Keks,

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike! 

Gruß pedalix


----------



## M.Waiter (19. Oktober 2009)

@ xzippo
Eins sollte klar sein, wenn man diesen Weg des Bikekaufs wählt sind solche Dinge wie in meinem Fall nicht auszuschließen. Wenn man sicher gehen will muß man halt in den Radladen gehen und das Bike genau inspizieren und wie gesehen kaufen ( und bezahlen ). In meinem Fall gibts dieses Bike nach meinen Vorstellungen nicht zu kaufen nicht für das Geld und preislich ist in meinen Falle Votec unschlagbar.
Die Mängel + Wartezeit sind beschissen geb ich Dir völlig recht und man muß es sich auch nicht schönreden.
Werde heut bei Hr Rose durchklingeln, mal sehen ob wir da noch was hinbekommen.
Grüße


----------



## cyclo-dude (19. Oktober 2009)

also da muss man schon sagen geht garnicht finde ich.
du hast doch sicher nen zettel zuhause liegen auf dem steht was abgemacht war oder?
und sich da einfach nicht dran zu halten ist nicht in ordnung. außerdem hast du ja nicht für ungefähr ne lange stütze bestellt, und ohne pedalen kann das rad noch so schön sein, fahren wird schwer.
naja und wenn etwas beschädigt ist, einen kratzer zähle ich bei einem neurad dazu, ist ja keine zweite wahl oder?

da würde ich auf jeden fall hinterher


----------



## litefreak (19. Oktober 2009)

@xzippo:
Hast Du eigentlich schon Kontakt mit Votec aufgenommen bevor Du hier dein Post verfasst hast?


----------



## Popeye34 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich möchte den Jungs von VOTEC ja wirklich nichts Böses,

aber ob die  nun mit dem Ansturm gerechnet haben oder nicht, MÜSSTE / SOLLTE ein Unternehmen  wie VOTEC (das 1988 gegrünent wurde) gerade jetzt in der Lage sein, die Bike's so wie abgebildet  und vom Kunden Bestellt, ausliefern zu können!!
Wenn es an Personal mangelt,  stellt man halt welches ein (Befristet). Von QUALIFIZIERTEM/Qualitätsbewußtem   Personal kann ja hier sowieso nicht die Rede, wenn Schrauben wegfallen, Teile  zerkratzt sind und und und...

Die machen wirklich vorbildliche Werbung  für die kommende Saison!

Andere Anbieter kämpfen mit Sicherheit auch mit Problemen, aber am Ende machen sie es besser.




slackfreak schrieb:


> @xzippo:
> Hast Du eigentlich schon Kontakt mit Votec aufgenommen bevor Du hier dein Post verfasst hast?




*WARUM DEN DAS?? *

Ich werde doch in einem Öffentlichem Forum meine Meinung äußern dürfen??
Außerdem ist doch nichts gelogen!!


----------



## litefreak (19. Oktober 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> *WARUM DEN DAS?? *
> 
> Ich werde doch in einem Öffentlichem Forum meine Meinung äußern dürfen??
> Außerdem ist doch nichts gelogen!!


Das habe ich dir auch nicht unterstellen wollen!

Defekte, Irrtümer und sonstige Probleme sind menschlich menschlich ist es auch mit einander zu kommunizieren. Sinnvoller wäre es zuerst sich mit Votec auseinander zu setzen. Anschließend uns dann deine Erfahrung mitteilen.
Eine andere Reihenfolge ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Schlucker36 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo anton

Lese nochmal ganz in ruhe und Du wirst feststellen, das nicht xzippo ein
Problem mit einem Votec hat sondern er nur auf einen anderen Beitrag geantwortet hat in dem der Lieferzustand zweier Votecs beschrieben wurde.

Er hat ueberhaupt keinen Grund sich mit Votec in Verbindung zu setzen.

Gruss S36

PS: Beitrag 1917 ist der Ausgangspunkt....nur so als Tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (19. Oktober 2009)

Schlucker36 schrieb:


> Hallo anton
> 
> Lese nochmal ganz in ruhe und Du wirst feststellen, das nicht xzippo ein
> Problem mit einem Votec hat sondern er nur auf einen anderen Beitrag geantwortet hat in dem der Lieferzustand zweier Votecs beschrieben wurde.
> ...



  DANKE 

OK,

wenn du etwas aufmerksamer meinen erstem Beitrag lesen würdest,  würdest du jetzt wissen, das ich KEIN Votec habe!! 
So könnten wir evtl. auch  Menschlich(er) miteinander kommunizieren...Ich wollte dich und die anderen Votec  Fan's nicht Angreifen.

Egal, ich halte nun meinen Mund!

Finde es  nur sehr schade was da abgeht!


----------



## M_T_B (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde nicht Verwerfliches daran, dass man hier seine Meinung äußert. Egal ob vor oder nach dem Kontakt mit dem Versender. Die Aussage "Defekte, Irrtümer... sind menschlich" ist ja schön, aber wenn sich solche Fehler häufen, dann kann man als Inhaber die Firma über kurz oder lang schließen. Und bei der Tatsache, dass einfach mehrere falsche Teile angebaut wurden, könnte man schon fast Taktik unterstellen, um Zeit zu gewinnen.


----------



## litefreak (19. Oktober 2009)

Entschuldigung fÃ¼r das MissverstÃ¤ndnisâ¦ hatte die Zitate nicht als solche verstanden und daher falsche SchlÃ¼sse gezogen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Oktober 2009)

impz schrieb:


> hey...also ich benutze regelmäßig kettenspray vom motorrad. das kann nicht verkehrt sein, denk ich mir



Und? dreht sich noch was??? 

Auf die Idee kamen auch schon andere um dann festzustellen, dass Motorradkettenkram für ganz andere Fliehkräfte auf der Kette gedacht ist. Üblicherweise verbappt (wie die Hessen sagen) das alles und es wird "etwas schwergängig"

...macht schon Sinn, dass man was aus dem Fahrradzubehört verwendet ...aber das nur am Rande auch für andere Ketten außer an Votecs...


----------



## impz (19. Oktober 2009)

@Klein-Holgi
keine angst!
es handelt sich um "seilzug- und kettenspray" fürs motorrad...an seilzügen konnte ich bisher noch keine große fliehkraft feststellen 
daher gehe ich davon aus, dass ich es getrost verwenden kann. und bis jetzt laufen die ketten noch problemlos (auch auf den nicht-votecs )

im grunde denke ich eh, dass das ganze zeux vom gleichen kaliber ist wie wd40. eigentlich ist es vollkommen egal, was man nimmt....da ist eh immer das gleiche drin, nämlich diverse aliphatische kohlenwasserstoffe.


----------



## don-rock (19. Oktober 2009)

bis vor wenigen monaten habe ich mir auch immer diverse mittel auf die kette(n) gemacht.
man kennt es ja.
irgendwann sammelt sich alles mögliche darin, dreck, mini-steinchen, etc. 
es verklumpt, es knirscht - oder man muss häufig und regelmäßig sauber machen.
was allerdings echt zeitaufwendig und manchmal eine ziemliche "sauerei" ist.

habe mich nun dazu entschlossen, das material ohne regelmäßige schmierung "kaputt zu fahren". 
also kette, kassette und k.-blätter.
(ok, wenn´s zuuuu noisy wird, dann ein paar tröpfchen oil of rohloff...).

bis jetzt hält sich der verschleiß in grenzen, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
zeit- und geld aufwand für´s sauber machen und für schmierstoff entfällt.

bin mal gespannt wie´s endet


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Oktober 2009)

Auch wenns jetzt nicht mehr ganz mit Votec zu tun hat (aber immerhin fahre ich auch noch ein F7 ):

So bisschen kann man die Kette schon pflegen. Meistens reicht es einfach den gröbsten Schmodder mit nem Lappen abzuwischen, dann neues WD40, Caramba oder den Krempel (auch das Billigzeug vom Lidl W5 oder wie das heisst oder beim Real vom Jedes-Teil-1-Euro-Tisch) drauf und gut ist. Die Zeiten, dass ich die Ritzelpakete mit ner Zahnbürste gesäubert habe und alles zerlegt habe, sind bei mir auch vorbei. Eine neue Kette kostet im Versand 10-15 Euro. Runter mit dem alten Teil, neue drauf und gut ist...

Für die Putzteufel noch den Tipp, dass mit Diesel alles ziemlich gut runtergeht. Da braucht man keine Kettenreiniger und den ganzen Kram...danach aber richtig gut neu ölen, der Diesel schwemmt wirklich alles aus den Gelenken raus! Darf man natürlich nur machen, wenn man einen Ölabscheider unter der Garageneinfahrt hat!!! 

...und wenn man die Ketten rechtzeitig wechselt, macht man auch die Ritzel und die Blätter nicht so schnell kaputt!!!

"and now for something completely different": Votec...


----------



## Eadulf (23. Oktober 2009)

Moin

Also ich hab mal wieder Info über den LT eingeholt.
Mein VCR ist prinzipiell fertig, wartet aber auf die Speedhub, da Rohloff nicht geliefert hat. Soll dann nächste Woche passieren.
Waren dann 13-14 Wochen. Finde ich noch OK.

Ausserdem wundert mich das in der heutigen Zeit nicht.
Auf meinen neuen Firmenpassat habe ich 5 1/2 Monate warten müssen und das bei der Absatzkrise im Frühjahr. Anfang Januar bestellt und Mitte Mai geliefert. Die haben wohl lieber Kleinwagen gebaut. 
Der Händler hat einen auch nicht mit Infos versorgt...

Die bestellte Hope-Funzel kommt auch nicht wie versprochen innerhalb von 2 Wochen.
Na ja, passt dann zum LT des Rads.

Man braucht halt Geduld heutzutage.


----------



## M_T_B (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ist hier jetzt sehr ruhig geworden. Habt ihr, soweit die Radl schon bei euch stehen , alles winterfest gemacht?

Bzw. anders gefragt. Was macht ihr mit den Rädern, um sie bis zum Frühjahr zu lagern - Luftdruck 4 bar, große Reinigung mit fetten und schmieren oder einfach weg und erst wieder im Frühjahr alles fit machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (23. Oktober 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Entschuldigung für das Missverständnis hatte die Zitate nicht als solche verstanden und daher falsche Schlüsse gezogen.




Kein Thema


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Oktober 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist hier jetzt sehr ruhig geworden. Habt ihr, soweit die Radl schon bei euch stehen , alles winterfest gemacht?
> 
> Bzw. anders gefragt. Was macht ihr mit den Rädern, um sie bis zum Frühjahr zu lagern - Luftdruck 4 bar, große Reinigung mit fetten und schmieren oder einfach weg und erst wieder im Frühjahr alles fit machen?



Hallo,

Fahren heißt das Zauberwort 

Ansonsten würde ich darauf achten, dass das bike nicht zu sehr der Witterung oder dem Streusalz am Lagerungsort ausgesetzt ist.

Werde mein schönes XC nun doch behalten 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## pixelquantec (23. Oktober 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist hier jetzt sehr ruhig geworden. Habt ihr, soweit die Radl schon bei euch stehen , alles winterfest gemacht?
> 
> Bzw. anders gefragt. Was macht ihr mit den Rädern, um sie bis zum Frühjahr zu lagern - Luftdruck 4 bar, große Reinigung mit fetten und schmieren oder einfach weg und erst wieder im Frühjahr alles fit machen?


 
Hier im hohem Norden wird im Winter weitergefahren. Bis zu leichten Minusgraden ist das ok. Schnee ist hier eh Mangelware. 1-2 mal pro Woche mit dem Hardtail und am Wochenende werden dem Votec die Sporen gegeben. Nächste Woche kommt meine Gabel von Magura zurück ( Garantiereparatur ) und dann wird erstmal wieder artgerechte Haltung praktiziert.


----------



## don-rock (23. Oktober 2009)

ich fahre normalerweise auch immer das ganze jahr durch.
jedoch jahrelang immer mit meinem - zwischenzeitlich zur stadtschlampe degradierten - bulls hardtail.

allerdings frage ich mich mittlerweile schon, worauf man pflegetechnisch eigentlich acht geben sollte.
also bei extremerer kälte und streu-zeugs auf den straßen.
(die man ja leider fahren muß auf dem weg zum wald...).

was könnte unter welchen umständen passieren?
ist ein fully mit deinen vielen lagern da irgendwie anfälliger?
wie schaut es mit den gabeln, dämpfern u. scheibenbremsen aus?


----------



## don-rock (23. Oktober 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ........Werde mein schönes XC nun doch behalten
> 
> ...


----------



## don-rock (23. Oktober 2009)

hier findet ihr die antworten auf meine fragen....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=427593


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hesse11 (23. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
Herr Rose hat mir eben geschrieben, dass mein weißes V.XC Ende nächster Woche fertig ist. Hat dann 8 Wochen gedauert. Freu mich schon auf den schwarzen Karton und die erste Fahrt!
Grüße     Hesse


----------



## armor (24. Oktober 2009)

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/0,1518,656438,00.html


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Oktober 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Ist meist so, aber nicht hier. Es gibt genügend, die zufrieden sind, also ruhig weiterhin (vor)-freuen
> 
> Aber:
> Es ist eben gekommen, wie es kommen musste. Durch die ganzen Lieferschwierigkeiten der anderen Händler ist VOTEC zu einen nicht erwartetem Bestellansturm gekommen. Darunter hat dann leider die Qualität bei der Abnahme gelitten und jetzt kommen auch noch Lieferschwierigkeiten hinzu!
> ...




Was issn hier los? 
Echt doof, was man in den letzten Posts so liest.
Hoffe Votec nutzt die Winterpause und arbeitet an den Prozessen um die Liefer- und Qualitätsprobleme in den Griff zu bekommen.
Klasse wäre natürlich wenn die Jungs es für das Frühjahr doch noch hinbekommen, eine neue Palette für 2010 auf die "Räder" zu stellen.
Unsere Kleinste braucht dann nämlich Ihr erstes 26er


----------



## feelFree74 (24. Oktober 2009)

Gestern hat mich Herr Rose angerufen und bestätigt das die Lieferung der lang ersehnten Formular The One Bremsen endlich eingetroffen sind und mein V.XM nun endlich fertig gestellt werden kann. Nächste Woche werde ich es dann wohl bekommen (13. Woche) . Yippie. Ich lass dann auch mal ein paar Bilder folgen  

Jetzt kann ich getrost wohl mal meinen nächsten Aplencross nächstes Jahr planen


----------



## xms (24. Oktober 2009)

impz schrieb:


> Na dann hab ich ja Glück...schließlich war das meine ERSTE Fahrt. Und auf dem Übergabeprotokoll steht außerdem das Fahrrad ist im fahrfertigen Zustand. Wer lesen kann ist hier klar im Vorteil.
> 
> Des weiteren möchte ich hinzufügen, dass selbst Votec kein weiterer Fall bekannt ist, bei dem sich diese Schraube gelöst hat.



ab montag sieht das anderst aus 
die ganz genau selbe schraube war bei mir vorhin fast ganz herausgedreht.
ich weis nur nicht ob ich so gefahren bin, oder ob sie sich beim transport im auto erst so weit herausgearbeitet hat (ich wills hoffen). naja, immerhin ist die schraube noch da.


----------



## licht.t.richter (24. Oktober 2009)

So mein Vsx is jetzt endlich da und nun werde ich mich nur noch entscheiden müssen ob als Singelspeed oder nicht!


----------



## don-rock (25. Oktober 2009)

warum sind denn hier so wenig bilder....?


----------



## kaycee (25. Oktober 2009)

Wahrscheinlich, weils kein Bilder Threat ist, wobei das ja nicht ausgeschlossen ist ;-) 
Meins wird wohl nächstes Frühjahr gegen nen Race Fully getauscht, fahren eigentlich jedes Wochenende etwas längere Touren und da ist mir das HT auf den herben Baumwurzelstrecken auf dauer etwas zu unkomfortabel :-(

Da mir der Umbau eines Votec's auf Lefty (falls die überhaupt freigegeben sind) zu teuer wird, und ich den Rahmen nicht über meinen Local Dealer beziehen könnte, wirds wohl eh nen Cannondale Scalpel.

P.S.: vorne sollte das Laufrad eigentlich auch erneuert werden, Die GS4 Air sollte aber gegen ne Lefty ausgetauscht werden, 2mal neues Laufrad wäre mir dann doch zu teuer gewesen, was ich mir wohl aber sparen werde...


----------



## Popeye34 (25. Oktober 2009)

Wieso hast du Lenkerband anstelle von Griffen?


----------



## kaycee (26. Oktober 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> Wieso hast du Lenkerband anstelle von Griffen?


  Gehe mal davon aus, dass du mich meinst, das sind Moosgummi Griffe von Contec.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (26. Oktober 2009)

kaycee schrieb:


> Gehe mal davon aus, dass du mich meinst, das sind Moosgummi Griffe von Contec.



 hehe alles klar, sah so aus als wäre es Lenkerband.....


----------



## kaycee (26. Oktober 2009)

nach deinem Hinweis ist es mir auch aufgefallen ;-)
Aber wenn man die so sieht ist es halt doch was anderes, weil die Metallringe an den Enden haben, sieht man neben den Barends natürlich nur bei genauem Blick, bzw. wenn man es weiß.

Doofes Handypic halt


----------



## impz (26. Oktober 2009)

xms schrieb:


> ab montag sieht das anderst aus
> die ganz genau selbe schraube war bei mir vorhin fast ganz herausgedreht.
> ich weis nur nicht ob ich so gefahren bin, oder ob sie sich beim transport im auto erst so weit herausgearbeitet hat (ich wills hoffen). naja, immerhin ist die schraube noch da.



 das ist ja echt ne ganz miserable leistung von votec.
also mir wurde gesagt, da die schrauben senkkopfschrauben sind besitzen sie eine hohe "selbstsicherung". außerdem sollten sie (vom monteur) mit loctite (schraubenkleber) versehen sein. der kontakt mit dem ich bei votec zur zeit immer telefoniere meinte solche schrauben sollten sich niemals lösen.
jetzt fragt man sich natürlich was da schief läuft. die vermutung liegt nahe, dass kein schraubenkleber benutzt wurde...was nicht heißt, dass es wahr ist. ist nur ne vermutung von mir 

so oder so. ich denke nicht, dass sich eine solche schraube beim bloßen transport lösen sollte....dann würden ja fahrräder auf dem flug nach whistler in alle einzelteile zerfallen.  das darf noch weniger sein, als dass sich solche schrauben während der fahrt lösen. (ich hab mir durch meinen sturz genau deshalb zwei gelenkdistorsionen zugezogen...meine finger kann ich nach 3 wochen immer noch nicht richtig bewegen) 

konkret: solche schrauben dürfen sich nicht lösen..(außer man will es)...basta

wer sich mit dem spruch GERMAN HANDMADE BIKES brüstet sollte das eigentlich wissen. da kann man auch eine handvoll asiaten bezahlen. die können das genauso gut. und denen würde ich das für ihren hungerlohn auch nicht für übel nehmen.

PS @*xms:*was haben die leute bei votec zu deinem fall gesagt?


----------



## litefreak (27. Oktober 2009)

impz schrieb:


> wer sich mit dem spruch GERMAN HANDMADE BIKES brüstet sollte das eigentlich wissen. da kann man auch eine handvoll asiaten bezahlen. die können das genauso gut. und denen würde ich das für ihren hungerlohn auch nicht für übel nehmen


Selbst wenn andere Firmen ihre Rahmen im Osten schweißen lassen, dass zusammenschrauben der einzelnen Komponenten erfolgt weiterhin in D.

Nicht desto trotz darf *so* ein Fehler nicht passieren!


----------



## armor (28. Oktober 2009)

Was haltet ihr von spikereifen für den winter? einer erfahrung damit?

sowas z.b.:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...en-26-Schwalbe-Ice-Spiker-draht-21::4384.html


----------



## WKlerLocal (29. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
ich muss leider auch mal meinen Unmut zum Votec Service äußern. Ich warte nun seit 12 Wochen (gefühlten 52 Wochen) auf mein V.SX und werde nun seit mehreren Wochen mit äußerst fadenscheinigen Ausreden von Woche zu Woche vertröstet. Erst hieß es, es gibt Lieferschwierigkeiten bei Formula eine Woche später sollen die Bremsen angeblich erst sehr spät mit DHL geliefert worden sein. Diese spät gelieferten Bremsen sollen dann auch noch angeblich mit Iscg-Aufnahme geliefert worden sein. Das hat mich dann schon ein wenig irritiert. Als ich heute jedoch wieder mit Herrn Rose gesprochen habe und der irgend etwas von "Bremsleitungskürzer wurden nicht mitgeliefert" gefaselt hat habe ich gedacht der will mich ver*****en. Jetzt mal ehrlich so viel kann doch bei Formula garnicht schief laufen (auch wenn das Italiener sind). Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, dass Votec die Lieferantenprobleme nur vorschiebt um von der eigenen Unfähigkeit abzulenken. Wenns länger dauert ist ja die eine Sache aber da muss mann den Kunden doch nicht mit solchen Räuberpistolen kommen. Wenn das so weiter geht nehm ich das Rad ohne Bremsen. Bremsen ist ja sowieso was für Verlierer!!!


----------



## Blacky666 (29. Oktober 2009)

hallo zusammen. ich bin gerade über google auf dieses forum gestoßen, da ich wissen wollte wie es um votec steht.
ja, ich bin auch ein "glücklicher" besitzer eines neuen votec rades. alles was hier so geschrieben wurde kenne ich nur zu gut
habe mir anfang julie ein vsx bestellt. gesagt wurde mir eine lieferzeit von 6 wochen. ok, schon etwas lang aber man kann es ja nicht ändern.
nach 7 wochen habe ich mal freundlich per email nachgefragt, wo denn das rad bleibt. wie hier auch schon öfters geschrieben wurde, habe auch ich keine antwort erhalten. also angerufen: nach 7 wochen wurde der rahmen angeblich erst gepulvert aber das rad sollte in der 8ten woche aufjedenfall bei mir sein. denkste; wieder angerufen: angeblich ist das rad soweit fertig, nur der dt swiss dämpfer fehlt noch wegen lieferschwierigkeiten. also wieder nichts. nach 10 wochen wieder angerufen: obwohl das rad ja vorher schon bis auf dem dämpfer fertig war, konnte man es noch nicht schicken, da plötzlich der steuersatz fehlte
nach mehreren telefonaten und der androhung, dass ich vom kauf zurück treten würde kam das rad endlich nach nur 13 wochen.
jetzt steht es seit 4 wochen defekt bei mir rum, obwohl ich noch nie damit gefahren bin.
federgabel funktioniert nicht, dämpfer verliert nach 3 tagen die kpl. luft, bremsscheiben haben spiel am centerlock. ob noch mehr ist kann ich nicht sagen, bin ja noch nie damit gefahren und so wie es aussieht wird es vor dem nächstem frühjahr auch nichts.
aber hauptsache laut protokol eine probefahrt gemacht, wo man alle diese mängel hätte merken müssen wer`s glaubt; abharken ist ja auch einfacher als alles zu überprüfen.
nachdem ich die sachen bei votec telefonisch reklamiert hatte, kam die aussage, ich müßte die defekten teile zu den herstellern zwecks garantie einschicken. genau, ich lasse das rad auf meine kosten auseinander bauen und schicke dann die ganzen teile in die ganze welt. 
ich glaube die leute kennen sich dort nicht wirklich mit garantie/gewährleistung aus und sind froh wenn sie einen dummen käufer gefunden haben, dem sie die arbeit aufs auge drücken können.
hauptsache die haben schon das geld in der tasche.

so wie es zurzeit bei votec läuft, dauert es nicht mehr lange und die sind wieder pleite.
nur mit glück bekommt man antwort per email, am telefon hat keiner wirklich ahnung was denn der andere macht, bei wichtigen sachen (defekten) ist der chef plötzlich auf reisen oder auch sonst nicht zu erreichen,....
hätte ich das alles vorher gewußt, wäre es kein votec geworden.

wie auch immer, das rad wird nun endlich oder sagen wir besser erstmal angeblich abgeholt und dann noch 2 mal schlafen hab ich es wieder. na ja ich denke eher 10 wochen schlafen und dann steht es pünktlich zu weihnachten unterm baum


----------



## M_T_B (30. Oktober 2009)

WKlerLocal schrieb:


> .... Wenn das so weiter geht nehm ich das Rad ohne Bremsen. Bremsen ist ja sowieso was für Verlierer!!!



Wenn Deine Formula (The One?) genauso beschi...en greifen, wie an meinem XM bei der Auslieferung, kannst Du wirklich getrost darauf verzichten 

@blacky666 - klingt wirklich nicht gut.


Wenn bei VOTEC immer noch so viel los ist, schicke ich mein Radl jetzt zwecks Inspektion und Überarbeitung  wohl besser nicht ein. Ich werde es noch einmal reinigen und dann geht's ab in den Keller. Für meine letzten Ausflüge nutze ich dann lieber mein altes Hardtail und im Frühjahr werde ich dann schauen, wie es bei VOTEC läuft. 

Servus


----------



## svs (30. Oktober 2009)

Zwecks Garantie/Defekte Teile habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Votec hat sofort gesagt, dass ich diese zu ihnen statt zum Hersteller schicken soll.
Hat soweit auch alles funktioniert (bis auf eine extrem lange Wartezeit).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feelFree74 (30. Oktober 2009)

@MTB

echt ist das mit den Formula the one so schlecht? die wurde mir nämlich von allen Votec Mitarbeitern empfohlen. Ich kann heute mein v.xm mit der the one abholen.


----------



## warpax (30. Oktober 2009)

XnS schrieb:


> Zwecks Garantie/Defekte Teile habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Votec hat sofort gesagt, dass ich diese zu ihnen statt zum Hersteller schicken soll.
> Hat soweit auch alles funktioniert (bis auf eine extrem lange Wartezeit).



Als mein Dämpfer (übrigens auch der DT Swiss) zwischendurch das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, sollte ich den auch direkt zu Votec schicken. Und nach auf den Tag genau zwei Wochen war er wieder an meinem Rad. War im Mai, glaub ich. Zudem wurde ich gefragt, ob ich das Rad komplett verschicken will oder ob ich den Dämpfer alleine ausbauen könnte, wär beides möglich. Hab mich dann für die Variante "nur Dämpfer" entschieden, da weniger aufwendig.


----------



## Brickowski (30. Oktober 2009)

WKlerLocal schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich muss leider auch mal meinen Unmut zum Votec Service äußern. Ich warte nun seit 12 Wochen (gefühlten 52 Wochen) auf mein V.SX und werde nun seit mehreren Wochen mit äußerst fadenscheinigen Ausreden von Woche zu Woche vertröstet. Erst hieß es, es gibt Lieferschwierigkeiten bei Formula eine Woche später sollen die Bremsen angeblich erst sehr spät mit DHL geliefert worden sein. Diese spät gelieferten Bremsen sollen dann auch noch angeblich mit Iscg-Aufnahme geliefert worden sein. Das hat mich dann schon ein wenig irritiert. Als ich heute jedoch wieder mit Herrn Rose gesprochen habe und der irgend etwas von "Bremsleitungskürzer wurden nicht mitgeliefert" gefaselt hat habe ich gedacht der will mich ver*****en. Jetzt mal ehrlich so viel kann doch bei Formula garnicht schief laufen (auch wenn das Italiener sind). Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, dass Votec die Lieferantenprobleme nur vorschiebt um von der eigenen Unfähigkeit abzulenken. Wenns länger dauert ist ja die eine Sache aber da muss mann den Kunden doch nicht mit solchen Räuberpistolen kommen. Wenn das so weiter geht nehm ich das Rad ohne Bremsen. Bremsen ist ja sowieso was für Verlierer!!!



Habe exakt! das Selbe erhalten wie du....und ich warte bereits 14 Wochen :-(


----------



## pedalix (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich warte jetzt seit ca. 8 Wochen, seid dem nichts mehr von Votec gehört. Also auch nichts negatives


----------



## Blacky666 (30. Oktober 2009)

also mir wäre es auch lieber wenn ich nur die gabel und den dämpfer zurück schicken müßte aber laut herrn rose brauchen die das ganze mtb.


----------



## Truk (30. Oktober 2009)

WKlerLocal schrieb:


> ...Erst hieß es, es gibt Lieferschwierigkeiten bei Formula eine Woche später sollen die Bremsen angeblich erst sehr spät mit DHL geliefert worden sein. Diese spät gelieferten Bremsen sollen dann auch noch angeblich mit Iscg-Aufnahme geliefert worden sein. ...
> Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, dass Votec die Lieferantenprobleme nur vorschiebt um von der eigenen Unfähigkeit abzulenken. Wenns länger dauert ist ja die eine Sache aber da muss man den Kunden doch nicht mit solchen Räuberpistolen kommen.



Bei mir* waren es (angeblich) Lieferschwierigkeiten bei der *MAGURA Louise BAT*. Irgendwie gibt es wohl bei allen Bremstypen derzeit besondere Probleme...

*(V.MR bestellt, 12 Wochen Wartezeit)

P.S. VOTEC muss echt aufpassen, dass sie nicht gleich da anfangen, wo FUSION aufgehört hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (30. Oktober 2009)

zur Verteidigung von Votec:

die Zulieferer von Anbauteilen haben echte Lieferschwierigkeiten. Es geht nicht nur Votec so, auch die meisten anderen namhaften Hersteller, wie z.B. Canyon etc. haben dieses Problem, denn der Absatz an Fahrrädern ist wider erwarten dieses Jahr (Stichwort: Wirtschaftskrise) um 16% gestiegen und darauf waren die meisten wohl nicht vorbereitet.

also langsam mit so Aussagen, wie die gehen wieder insolvent etc...


----------



## pixelquantec (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mich nicht beklagen, außer das meine Maguragabel nach 6 Monaten defekt war. Das hat allerdings nichts mit Votec zu tun. Kurz bei Herr Rose per Mail den Ablauf geklärt und die Gabel zu Magura geschickt, da der Postweg über Votec nur Zeit gekostet hätte. Nach genau 2 Wochen war die Gabel wieder da.
Da meine anderen Räder ( Hardtail und RR ) auch bewegt werden wollen und das Votec nur artgerechte Haltung erfährt, hat das V.MR nur 1.200 km und 21.000 Hm weg. Ich bin bisher mit dem Bike und dem Service voll zufrieden.

Mein Bike war 4 Wochen nach Bestellung da, wobei ich zu einer Zeit bestellt habe, als andere Hersteller Lieferzeiten von 6-8 *Monaten* hatten. Aus diesem Grund sind eben viele auf Votec gekommen. Und da einige hier nicht so recht verstehen, wie im Handel die Vorlaufzeiten sind, kommt es zu Fehleinschätzungen. Ein Hersteller kann nicht einfach, wenn er merkt er braucht 500 Kurbeln mehr, bei Shimano anrufen und die liefern die. Da stellt man sich genau so an wie die 20 oder 30 anderen Hersteller und wenn dann statt 500 mal 50 zu haben sind, ist leider nicht sehr vielen wartenden Kunden geholfen. Da ein Bike nunmal aus diversen Teilen besteht und man bei Votec die Komponenten noch selbst zusammen stellen kann, kommt so ein ziemlich großer Haufen von möglichen Engpässen zusammen. Wenn dann noch die große Wirtschaftskrise ausgerufen wird und Hersteller die Produktion zurückfahren, jedoch die Kunden einfach mehr kaufen als vor der "Krise", dann wird es eng. Nicht nur bei Votec. Andere Bikeschmieden haben ähnliche Probs.


----------



## don-rock (30. Oktober 2009)

meinen defekten dämpfer habe ich nach vorheriger absprache mit votec direkt an den dt-swiss service (whizz-wheels ) geschickt. 
nach nur 2 oder 3 arbeitstagen war er wieder da!
das war im sommer, mitten in der "saison".

hatte diese woche kontakt mit votec.
da ist noch immer keine wirkliche entspannung, im sinne von arbeitsaufwand/aufträgen, zu bemerken.
haben einige neue leute eingestellt.

die meinten auch sowas wie "falls zukünftig noch mal so ein ansturm losbricht, sind wir auf jeden fall besser vorbereitet..."

natürlich, auf irgendwas warten ist immer total ärgerlich.
das ist auch bei votec und den komponenten herstellern bekannt.
daher beeilen sie sich - und daher passieren sicherlich gehäuft solche montage- und/oder produktionsfehler....

naja, hoffe für alle betroffenen, dass es sich schnell regelt.....


----------



## feelFree74 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

seid gestern 17 Uhr bin ich stolzer besitzer eines v.xm in blau. Hat zwar 13 Wochen gedauert, wegen der The One. 

Hier die Ausstattung:
Fox 32 Talas RLC Lockout 100-140mm
Fox Float RP 23
Shimano XT WH-M 776/WH-M 778
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4
Formula The One 200/180
Lenker: Truvativ Stylo Race Riser Bar 31,8 / Vorbau: Truvativ XR / Griffe: VOTEC / Steuersatz: FSA
Selle Italia SLR
Truvativ XR
Shimano SLX: Kurbel: Shimano SLX Hollowtech II FC-M 660, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Schaltwerk: Shimano SLX, Schalthebel: Shimano SLX, Umwerfer: Shimano SLX, Kassette: Shimano SLX, Kette: Shimano XT

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich ja auch ein bischen aufgeregt habe und genervt war während der wartezeit. Gestern jedoch warn die Votec Leute alle super nett im Laden in Stuttgart und ich muss sagen ich bereue es nicht das bike bestellt zu haben. Und alles war wie weggeblasen.
Das bike macht qualitativ einen sehr guten und hochwertigen eindruck und sieht einfach geil aus . Wie ich es von Votec gewohnt bin. 

Is ja auch schon mein drittes Votec  und ich denke auch wenn man einen Garantie Fall hat ist man bei Votec sicherlich gut aufgehoben.

Also liebe Votec Leute, bitte ein bischen an der Kundenkommunikation arbeiten und sonst weiter so 

Und jetzt starte ich gleich mit meiner ersten Ausfahrt 

Achja, hier noch wie besproche ein Bild -> gibts in meiner Galerie


----------



## M_T_B (31. Oktober 2009)

feelFree74 schrieb:


> @MTB
> 
> echt ist das mit den Formula the one so schlecht? die wurde mir nämlich von allen Votec Mitarbeitern empfohlen. Ich kann heute mein v.xm mit der the one abholen.



Nein, die sind natürlich nicht schlecht, aber bei der Probefahrt/Abnahme hätte man merken müssen, dass der eine Hebel fast ohne Wirkung bis zum Lenker gezogen werden konnte und auch der andere nicht wirklich passte. Selbst nach dem Einbremsen wurde es nicht besser. Eine habe ich dann getauscht, die andere selber entlüftet.

Jetzt passt es, obwohl ich mit der K24 an meinem Hardtail zufriedener bin.

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem Radl.

Servus


----------



## pixelquantec (31. Oktober 2009)

feelFree74 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> seid gestern 17 Uhr bin ich stolzer besitzer eines v.xm in blau. Hat zwar 13 Wochen gedauert, wegen der The One.
> 
> ...


 
Schönes Bike.

Wenn die Fox-Gabel noch weiß oder blau oder blauweiß wäre, dann wärs perfekt.


----------



## Hesse11 (31. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
habe gestern mein weißes V.XC 1.2 nach 8 Wochen Wartezeit ausgepackt und das erste was ich gesehen habe war, dass die billigeren Laufräder montiert waren. Dann habe ich den Rahmen herausgeholt und gesehen, dass die billigere Gabel,die billigere Schaltung und die billigeren Bremsen verbaut waren, also fast alles falsch. Habe dann Herrn Rose angerufen und er meinte sie hätten mir das falsche Bike zugeschickt und ich solle es zum Umbauen zurückschicken. Dem habe ich dann auch zugestimmt.
Heute habe ich mir dann nochmal den Rahmen genauer angeschaut und besonders im Raum um die große VOTEC Aufschrift und auf ihr kleine Dellen im Lack entdeckt.
Deswegen will ich euch fragen ob diese normal sind, oder ob ich Herrn Rose ein weiteres Mal auf Fehler aufmerksam machen soll.
Grüße   Hesse


----------



## Eadulf (31. Oktober 2009)

Moin

Also mein Bike wird Montag fertiggestellt. Genau wie letzte Woche per mail angekündigt. Hole ich dann wohl Mittwoch ab, wenn ichs zeitlich hinbekomme.
Hat dann 13 Wochen gedauert.
Ich finde man sollte die Lieferzeit mit etwas Gelassenheit betrachten.
Dass Lieferanten einen hängen lassen, kenne ich nur zu gut. 
Bestell mal im Juli Teile aus Italien. Da kommt nix vor Ende September, da ganz Italien im August Sommerferien macht.
Mir glaubt dann auch kein Kunde, dass ich nichts dafür kann.
Und im Vorfeld eine hohe Lagerhaltung kreieren kann sich auch keiner leisten.
Vor allem was lagert man ein? Heutzutage geht doch alls just in time...
Ein anderer Aspekt ist, dass man den Produzenten durch den hohen Druck zu überhasteter Produktion verleitet und dann passieren Fehler.
Auch nicht gut.
Defekte an Zukaufteilen sind traurig. Letztendlich kann man dann bei Häufung nur den Lieferanten abschiessen, vorausgesetzt es gibt eine Alternative.
Ich finde das A und O dabei ist Kommunikation. Die ließe sich sicherlich verbessern.
Wenn die Leute rechtzeitig informiert werden, sehen die Meisten es bestimmt lockerer.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. November 2009)

Eadulf schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Also mein Bike wird Montag fertiggestellt. Genau wie letzte Woche per mail angekündigt. Hole ich dann wohl Mittwoch ab, wenn ichs zeitlich hinbekomme.
> Hat dann 13 Wochen gedauert.
> ...




Man muss sich nur fragen, wieso einen die Lieferanten hängen lassen.
Auch andere Hersteller bauen mit Formula und Fox auf, die können einigermassen verlässlich liefern.
Die Ansage defekte Anbauteile mit dem Lieferanten abzuwickeln ist schon abenteuerlich. Votec verkauft ein Komplett Bike im Einrechnungsgeschäft an die Kunden, womit sie für alle an dem Bike verbauten Teile in der  Gewährleistungspflicht sind.

Wie schon gepostet, hoffe sehr Votec bekommt über die Winterpause seine Prozesse in den Griff. Evtl. kommt ja auch ein besseres Ranking bei den Zulieferern heraus. Viel Erfolg dabei! 
Dann wird es vielleicht klappen mit 'nem Votec für unsere Kleine. Das kaufe ich dann aber direkt im Votec Shop hier in Stuttgart. Und Bezahlung nur bei Abholung im Shop, wo ich dann noch mal checken kann, ob die die Komponenten so verbaut wurden, wie bestellt


----------



## Daniel72 (1. November 2009)

Eadulf schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Also mein Bike wird ...
> Ich finde man sollte die Lieferzeit mit etwas Gelassenheit betrachten.


 
Genau so sehe ich das auch. Sicherlich sind 13 Wochen lang, bei mir waren's 11. Aber wie schon richtig im Forum beschrieben, es melden sich i.d.R. vorwiegend die verärgerten Kunden. Lieferprobleme sind ein Grauen, aber der Hersteller trägt nicht immer die Schuld. Bei mir war's übrigens die Gabel.
Zeit wieder eine Lanze zu brechen für die Votec-Leute. ICK BIN ZUFRIEDEN - knack, somit geschehen. 
Im Votec-Laden in B. stehen übrigens ein paar sehr schöne V.CS Modelle, die warten auf Abnehmer (ab unter den Weihnachtsbaum). Sind wohl alle auf 1.4 Niveau aufgebaut.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (1. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Das kaufe ich dann aber direkt im Votec Shop hier in Stuttgart. Und Bezahlung nur bei Abholung im Shop, wo ich dann noch mal checken kann, ob die die Komponenten so verbaut wurden, wie bestellt




 Das ist eine gute Idee!!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. November 2009)

Daniel72 schrieb:


> Im Votec-Laden in B. stehen übrigens ein paar sehr schöne V.CS Modelle, die warten auf Abnehmer (ab unter den Weihnachtsbaum). Sind wohl alle auf 1.4 Niveau aufgebaut.
> 
> Daniel



Guter Tip 
Brauche nicht unbedingt  "Built to Order".........


----------



## feelFree74 (1. November 2009)

jepp so hab ichs auch gemacht. Im Internet bestellt und dann in der Bestellung im Kommentar Feld "Abholung in Stuttgart" eingetragen. Die haben dann noch alles zusammengebaut und eingestellt.

Viele hatten hier auch ne frage zur Rahmenhöhe. Also ich bin 193cm groß mit Schrittlänge 92cm. Hab mich für Rahmenhöhe 52cm aufgrund der Votec Beratung entschieden, und passt super.

Das Fahrrad wiegt 12,6 kilo inklusive luft 

Und die Formula arbeitet nach dem richtigen einfahren super. Mein altes Votec M6 Light war zwar schon 8 Jahre alt und ich kann andere Bremssystem nicht wirklich vergleichen. Aber gegenüber meiner alten XT Disk einfach genial. Schön dosierbar und super Bremsleistung.

Bin mit dem bike nach den ersten 20 km super zufrieden.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/502062 

@Hesse11
bei mir sind keine lackdellen drin. War alles astrein, nicht ein kratzer.

Grüße
feelfree


----------



## Eadulf (2. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Man muss sich nur fragen, wieso einen die Lieferanten hängen lassen.
> Auch andere Hersteller bauen mit Formula und Fox auf, die können einigermassen verlässlich liefern.
> Die Ansage defekte Anbauteile mit dem Lieferanten abzuwickeln ist schon abenteuerlich. Votec verkauft ein Komplett Bike im Einrechnungsgeschäft an die Kunden, womit sie für alle an dem Bike verbauten Teile in der Gewährleistungspflicht sind.
> 
> ...


 
Das sehe ich genau so.
Wenn ich etwas irgendwo kaufe und es gibt Probleme, habe ich keine Lust das mit einem Komponentenhersteller zu klären, sondern wende mich an meinen Verkäufer. Das ist doch normal.
Ich könnte da noch einen schöne Geschichte zu einer Calvin Kline Brille berichten... Da muss ich wohl doch bald den Anwalt einschalten, weil sebst meine Geduld und Toleranz dort nicht ausreicht...
Weiter möchte ich das haben, was ich bestellt habe.
Was anderes geht gar nicht. Deswegen hat man ja gewartet!


----------



## Popeye34 (2. November 2009)

feelFree74 schrieb:


> jepp so hab ichs auch gemacht. Im Internet bestellt und dann in der Bestellung im Kommentar Feld "Abholung in Stuttgart" eingetragen. Die haben dann noch alles zusammengebaut und eingestellt.
> 
> Viele hatten hier auch ne frage zur Rahmenhöhe. Also ich bin 193cm groß mit Schrittlänge 92cm. Hab mich für Rahmenhöhe 52cm aufgrund der Votec Beratung entschieden, und passt super.
> 
> ...




Also machst du nun die Schwäbische Alb unsicher! 
Wackerstein/Kalkofen/Übersberg & Co. werden gnadenlos platt gemacht!!
Viel Spass mit deinem Votec


----------



## don-rock (2. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> ......Die Ansage defekte Anbauteile mit dem Lieferanten abzuwickeln ist schon abenteuerlich. Votec verkauft ein Komplett Bike im Einrechnungsgeschäft an die Kunden, womit sie für alle an dem Bike verbauten Teile in der  Gewährleistungspflicht sind.



mir wurde die wahl angeboten.
entweder den dämpfer zu votec schicken.
oder direkt (mit kopie der rechnung des bikes) an DT.
was natürlich dann die versandzeit votec zu DT und nach reparatur DT zu votec spart.

aber da bin ich auch bei dir.
würde ich an stelle der händler auch nicht so machen.
da diese art von abwicklung die meisten verbraucher irritiert.
ausserdem kann man mit einer "ordentlichen" reklamationsabwicklung im sinne von dienstleistung kundenbindung betreiben.

wir hatten vor nicht allzu langer zeit ein gerichtsverfahren wegen so einer sachmangelhaftung/garantie angelegenheit. 
kann ganz schön verzwickt werden.

denn das mit der gewährleistung, bzw. seit 2002 sachmangelhaftung, kann je nach dem durch eine eventuell angebotene garantie seitens des herstellers ausgehebelt werden.
also falls der schaden über die angebotene garantie gedeckelt wird.

eine garantie kann vom hersteller frei definiert werden, solange sie nicht gegen gesetze verstößt.
daher durchaus möglich, dass der ein oder andere hersteller in seiner angebotenen garantie fälle einbaut, welche normalerweise der sachmangelhaftung (bsp. nachbesserung) zugeordnet sind. 
bestimmt eher selten, kommt aber vor.

es gibt auch vereinbarungen mit "garantie-charakter", welche den gar verbraucher nicht erreichen.
sondern sich nur zwischen hersteller (bspw. DT) und vertrieb (votec) abspielen.
("nee, billiger geht nicht, aber wir wickeln für euch die reklamationen innerhalb der ersten 2 jahre nach verkauf direkt und kostenlos mit dem verbraucher ab...").

´ne garantie läuft ja neben - nicht nach - der sachmangelhaftung.

wenn bspw. DT 2 jahre garantie anbietet, dann ein entsprechender schaden auftritt, kann ich mich als verbraucher entweder an den händler wenden (sachmangelhaftung geltend machen) oder -falls der schaden durch die angebotene garantie gedeckelt ist - wahlweise an den hersteller (garantie anspruch geltend machen).

das man daher in solchen fällen -selbst im stationären einzelhandel- direkt an den hersteller verwiesen wird, kommt mittlerweile oft vor.
senkt halt kosten - meiner meinung nach aber nur auf´m papier.


----------



## Eadulf (2. November 2009)

Bei DT kommt noch erschwerend hinzu, dass es sich um eine Firma in der Schweiz, also ausserhalb der EU handelt, es sei denn sie hätten eine deutsche Vertretung, die an Votec verkauft.
Dann ist Votec der Inverkehrbringer für den EU-Binnenmarkt und voll für das Produkt nach EU-Recht verantwortlich.
Ich bin jetzt nicht ganz informiert ob sich das inzwischen mit der Schweiz gelockert hat. Sie wollen ja Schengen beitreten.


----------



## Brickowski (3. November 2009)

Mein VSX kommt heute  in den Versand  Genau 14 Wochen nach Bestellung. Sollte also Donnerstag bei  mir sein, kanns auch kaum noch abwarten! Ich war zwischenzeitlich kurz davor zu  stornieren, da Terminauskünfte selbst nach 10 Wochen nicht möglich waren und mir  seit 3 Wochen gesagt wurde, dass das Rad jeweils Ende der Woche fertig werden  sollte.
Ich hoffe meine  Geduld lohnt sich jetzt...hatte mich damals im Sommer einfach in das VSX  verliebt. Ich werde dann, hoffentlich, freudig berichten und natürlich ein paar  Fotos machen.
Gott sei Dank hat  die Bike-Saison gerade erst angefangen


----------



## Erroll (3. November 2009)

Freu mich für dich. Aber glaub mir, die Saison wird dich wenig kratzen, sobald das Teil montiert vor dir steht. 
Bilder her und viel Spass mit dem Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (3. November 2009)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank hat  die Bike-Saison gerade erst angefangen [/SIZE]



Meinst Du sowas hier: http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-8012328101341788206# ?


----------



## Brickowski (3. November 2009)

hahaha,das kannte ich noch garnicht 
Natürlich fahre ich übern Winter, da führt nix dran vorbei, aber schöner isses doch bei 23 Grad und Sonnenschein ;-) Werd mir jetzt erstmal ne lange Hose zulegen müssen, wird langsam kalt mit der Kurzen. Naja,erstmal beim Chef nach Urlaub betteln :-D


----------



## garbel (3. November 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Meinst Du sowas hier: http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-8012328101341788206# ?



Lustig. Der ab 0:50 wird sich gefragt haben, was die Anderen bloß für Probleme haben!?


----------



## ruedigold (4. November 2009)

Zerkratzte KS Stütze ging Montag 18 Uhr zur Post .... 

Heute, Mittwoch,  14 Uhr,  liegt ein Paket  mit neuer Stütze in meiner Garage. 

Votec! That is it !


----------



## Brickowski (4. November 2009)

Mein VSX liegt immernoch beim DPD rum :-( Ich hoff mal der Status des Pakets ist auf der DPD Homepage nicht aktuell und mein Bike kommt morgen,oder spätestens Freitag,denn DPD liefert ja nicht am WE.....14 Wochen waren doch schon lang genug,jetzt muss das Teile einfach her!!!!!!!


----------



## Eadulf (4. November 2009)

Moin

Ich habe mein V.XCR heute abgeholt. Alles bestens. Hat zwar die besagten 13 Wochen gedauert...
Ausprobieren ging leider nicht, da meine Frau Geburtstag hat.
Wenn denn endlich mal meine Leuchte geliefert wird, werde ich abends ein paar Runden drehen. Am WE steht leider Gartenarbeit an :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Waiter (5. November 2009)

Hab auch noch eine Story zu besten zu geben.
Habe nach über 10 Wochen mit meinem Kumpel die Bikes V.CS in Stuttgart abgeholt.
Hatte vor 2 Wochen von einigen Mängeln hier berichtet.
Wir hatten extra mit Hr Rose schriftlich ausgemacht das die der Gabelschaft nicht gekürzt werden soll da wir das selber machen wollen. Zum entsetzen vor Ort, die Schafte waren gekürzt und zwar radikal kurz. Bei mir gings, beim Kumpel war sogar ein Kuckloch am Vorbau zu sehen. Wurde angeboten das Bike wieder einzuschicken. Da stehst Du nun nach 10 Wochen heiß wie Frittenfett und sollst das Bike zurückschicken weil die zu doof sind um sich an Abmachunge zu halten. Hin und her überlegt, Bike dann doch mitgenommen. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt hatte es sich bestätigt, Schaft zu kurz, ließ sich auch nicht mit Vorbau korrigieren, ein Ritchey zb hat nen höheren Klemmbereich und paßte null. Dazu festgestellt das falsche Bremsscheiben montiert wurden. Bei mir die richtigen der Marta, beim Kumpel die von der Louise. Brech zusammen, hat den LRS von DT 1450 und dann dickere Bremsscheiben dran (  40gramm mehr, da brauch ich auch keinen leichten LRS zu kaufen ) Mensch wo ist hier bitte die Endkontrolle bei Votec, das gibts doch alles nicht. Angerufen bei Hr Rose und mal richtig den Frust abgeladen. Hr Rose hat dann den Fall mit seinem Scheff besprechen müssen.....dann wurde ausgemacht Gabel + Scheiben ausbauen, einschicken, wird alles neu gesendet. Tasächlich nach 4 tagen waren die Teile bei meinem Kumpel. Na immerhin was. Aber nach dem ganzen Hickhack würd ich persönlich kein Bike mehr bei Votec bestellen.
Das Bike macht Spaß ohne Frage, aber der günstige Preis rechtfertigt diese Schlamperei
und den Ärger leider nicht. Hoffe Ihr habt mehr Glück
Grüße


----------



## lodusp (5. November 2009)

Ihr könnt froh sein,
denn ich hatte noch ein paar Dinge bezüglich meiner Bestellung zu klären. Es ging um das ein oder andere Teil am Rad. Habe ich per Mail angefragt.
Meine Mail wurde von Herrn Rose an eine Kollegin weitergeleitet, die sich nach mehreren Tagen noch immer nicht gemeldet hat. 
Ich warte mal, ob ich da eine Antwort bekomme.

So wie ich das hier lese, habe ich noch einiges an "Wartezeit" vor mir, denn ich warte erst 5 Wochen. Mal schauen, wie das alles ausgeht.


----------



## Brickowski (5. November 2009)

Also mein SX ist da und wie ich erwartet hatte ne Rakete ;-) Lässt sich auch noch super bergauf treten meiner Meinung nach. Beim Paket öffnen is mir als erstes die zu kleine Bremsscheibe hinten aufgefallen. Beim Zusammenbauen fiel auf, dass die Bremse vorne "zugemacht" hatte und das Rad sich nichtmehr drehen ließ. Handbücher gabs auch keine dazu...seltsamerweise.
Hab die genannten Sachen mal so An Votec geschickt,ich hoffe doch stark,dass ich meine bestellte 203er Bremsscheibe bekomme,schließlich hab ich sie auch bezahlt....

Alles in allem: von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung lange Wartezeit, ganze 6,5 Wochen länger als angepriesen. Das Rad ist Spitze und nach den ersten 40km/ca 1000hm kann ich sagen es ist jeden Pfennig wert. Agil,handlich und auch bergauf noch durchaus in ordnung,außerdem siehts geil aus.. ;-)
Anbei ein paar Bildchen für die Leute im Wartezimmer 

http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/2710/vsx1.jpg
http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/9030/vsx2.jpg
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/7707/vsx3.jpg


----------



## Blacky666 (5. November 2009)

meins wird wohl erst im nächsten jahr fertig wenn überhaupt
die von votec meinten, dass ich wegen der defekten gabel und des defekten dämpfers das ganze mtb zurück schicken muss. da kann man noch so oft sagen, dass das überhaupt keinen sinn macht und es einfacher und für die billiger sein würde wenn die mir die neuen sachen schicken würden und ich die dann austausche.
wie auch immer; ich hab das rad wieder zerlegt und in einen kleineren karton als den originalen von votec gepackt. paketdienst kam vorbei, sah den KLEINEREN karton und meinte nur: nehm ich nicht mit, da karton zu groß
also alles wieder raus und karton noch kleiner geschnitten (genau auf die größe wie es der paketheini will). problem ist nun, dass das hinterrad nicht mehr rein passt und ich auch noch das schaltwerk abbauen mußte
wenn der typ auch morgen meint, dass es zu groß sei dann schicke ich den ganzen mist unfrei zu votec.
desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen, dass die bremsscheiben am shimano centerlock radiales spiel haben (magura meint es sei normal, shimano dagegen meint, dass da nichts spiel haben darf) 
auch das problem sollte votec nochmal überprüfen. nur in dem kleinen karton passt ja alles garnicht rein.

bin noch nie damit gefahren und hab so die schnauze von votec voll


----------



## lodusp (5. November 2009)

Da hast Du ja nicht nur Pech mit Deinem Bike,
sondern auch noch mit dem "Postmann"


----------



## Blacky666 (6. November 2009)

wie ich es erwartet hatte: postmann sah den karton und meinte direkt - immernoch zu groß
also alles wieder raus und mal nur den rahmen mit gabel abgemessen = selbst rahmen mit gabel bekommt man nicht in ein paket wie es vom paketdienst maximal erlaubt ist

hat einer von euch eine schrottpresse? dann schick ich einen würfel zurück.


----------



## M_T_B (6. November 2009)

@blacky666: den Ärger mit VOTEC kann ich nachvollziehen - allerdings nicht das Problem mit dem Paketdienst. Wenn Du den original Karton von VOTEC nimmst und das Paket per DPD (wie es sicherlich auch gekommen ist !?) verschickst, bzw. abholen lässt, sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Brickowski (6. November 2009)

am Besten direkt in den Paketshop gehen von DPD oder DHL. Ich hab ein nicht-system-konformes Paket mit DHL nach Schottland geschickt, die machen das auch! Kostet halt was extra aber ankommen tuts genauso.
Wenn du nen DPD shop in der Nähe hast solltest du da mal vorbeischauen.
Falls du garkein Bock mehr hast schick mir ne PM wegen der Schrottpresse ;-)


----------



## M_T_B (6. November 2009)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Falls du garkein Bock mehr hast schick mir ne PM wegen der Schrottpresse ;-)



Nach der Presse wäre es dann im Päckchen-Format. Allerdings passt das Gewicht nicht für ein Päckchen. Aber bis 20 Kilo in einem Schuhkarton wird man bei DHL auf jeden Fall los


----------



## Whitey (6. November 2009)

Blacky666 schrieb:


> wie ich es erwartet hatte: postmann sah den karton und meinte direkt - immernoch zu groß
> also alles wieder raus und mal nur den rahmen mit gabel abgemessen = selbst rahmen mit gabel bekommt man nicht in ein paket wie es vom paketdienst maximal erlaubt ist
> 
> hat einer von euch eine schrottpresse? dann schick ich einen würfel zurück.



Schick es mit UPS ! Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacky666 (6. November 2009)

das problem liegt ja nicht bei mir, sondern bei votec. die stellen jedesmal einen abholauftrag.
haben uns jetzt endlich so geeinigt, dass ich nur die gabel und den dämpfer dahin schicke.
nicht, dass der postmann dann nächste woche kommt und sagt: nö, nehm ich nicht mit - paket ist zu klein


----------



## Brickowski (6. November 2009)

War heute nochmal auf ner Ausfahrt mit knapp 800hm,vielleicht warens auch 1000,wer weiss das schon so ganz genau ohne GPS. Jedenfalls läuft das VSX bergauf echt gut..bergab isses echt ne Macht, so viel Traktion bin ich nicht gewohnt. Wo ich mit meinem alten Bike schon in der Luft war,da klebt das SX am Boden. Hätte aber wirklich gerne ne absenkbare Sattelstütze,ich hoffe Syntace bringt da bald was vernünftiges


----------



## lukabe (6. November 2009)

Werde hier mal noch meine Frage ausm V.SX Thread posten:
An alle die den DT dämpfer fahren: Seit ihr zufrieden mit dem Teil?
Werde mir zu Weihnachten auch ein V.SX schenken und überleg, welchen Dämpfer ich nehm. Beim DT soll ja recht schnell die schwarze Beschichtung vom Kolben sein, was die Funktion anscheinend aber nich beeinträchtigt.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen über nen längeren Zeitraum? Wenn ja, wie schlägt sich das Teil so, wie spricht er an etc.?
Wäre dankbar für nen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht.

Außerdem noch was andres: Wann will Votec denn die 2010er Bikes rausbringen? 
Hab schon danach gesucht und auch bei denen angefragt, kam aber keine Antwort. 
Weiß da jemand was genaueres? Canyon z.B. hat ja die 2010er schon bestellbar auf der HP.
Will mir nämlich n V.SX holen und überlege ob ich noch bis nächstes Jahr warte, die Preise sollen ja allerdings angezogen werden.
Gruß
Lukas


----------



## warpax (6. November 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> An alle die den DT dämpfer fahren: Seit ihr zufrieden mit dem Teil?



Ich weiß nicht, welcher DT-Dämpfer an dem 2009er SX ist, aber der EX200 am 2008er macht seine Arbeit sehr gut. Der Hinterbau ist insgesamt schön plüschig. Von abgeriebener Farbe am Kolben kann ich nach einer Saison (in der ich aber auch nicht soviel fahren konnte, wie das wünschenswert gewesen wäre) nichts entdecken.

Er hat aber ganz am Anfang deutlich Luft verloren und mußte dann zurück zu DT. Seitdem ist alles bestens. Einziges Manko sind meiner Meinung nach die etwas dürftigen Einstellmöglichkeiten. Nicht mal ein Lockout, sondern nur eine Plattform und Rebound, dazu der Luftdruck. Das wars.



freak511 schrieb:


> Will mir nämlich n V.SX holen und überlege ob ich noch bis nächstes Jahr warte, die Preise sollen ja allerdings angezogen werden.



Da weiß ich auch nur, was man hier im Thread lesen konnte. Die Veränderungen von 2009 zu 2010 wären demgemäß eher ein Facelift und nichts Grundlegendes. Das mit dem höheren Preis würde ich aber auch vermuten. Was den Zeitpunkt angeht kann ich nur sagen, daß die Jungs diese Saison auch recht spät dran waren.


----------



## Blacky666 (6. November 2009)

und bleibt die frage was beim v.sx alles geändert wird bzw.ob es den rahmen dann noch so gibt.....

ich hab zwar den dt xm180 dämpfer verbaut aber ob er wirklich was taugt kann ich noch nicht sagen. meiner ist kaputt und wird hoffentlich bald getauscht


----------



## Goldemar (6. November 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Werde hier mal noch meine Frage ausm V.SX Thread posten:
> An alle die den DT dämpfer fahren: Seit ihr zufrieden mit dem Teil?
> Werde mir zu Weihnachten auch ein V.SX schenken und überleg, welchen Dämpfer ich nehm. Beim DT soll ja recht schnell die schwarze Beschichtung vom Kolben sein, was die Funktion anscheinend aber nich beeinträchtigt.
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen über nen längeren Zeitraum? Wenn ja, wie schlägt sich das Teil so, wie spricht er an etc.?
> ...



Ich hab genau diese Farbgeschichte an dem Bike (Rotwild Rcc05) meiner Freundin ist aber nur Optischer Natur,die Funktion ist in keinem fall beeiträchtigt Druckverlust fehlanzeige tadelos,allerdings ist das Losbrechmoment für meinen Geschmack etwas heftig ! Aber für das Rcc genau richtig,da es ja als race fully konzipiert wurde


----------



## lukabe (7. November 2009)

So wie sich das anhört werd ich dann doch n bisschen Geld drauflegen und mir nen RP23 leisten. 
Die Änderungen sollen etwas niedrigerer Schwerpunkt, ISCG Aufnahme, Fox Talas und Hammerschidt Option sein.
Brauch ich eig. alles nich, der Rahmen soll ja jetzt schon sehr gut sein, Kefü wird ans Tretlager montiert, ich will ne Lyrik fahren und Hammerschidt is mir auch zu teuer. 
Insofern spricht ja eigentlich nichts gegen dieses Jahr(außer den langen Lieferzeiten, aber wenn ichs bis zum nächsten Frühjahr hab wäre auch ok).
Ich denk ich geh einfach mal in Stuttgart Probe fahren. Werd mein Bike auch dann dort abholen um keine bösen Überraschungen zu erleben.


----------



## [email protected] (7. November 2009)

Maxle Steckachse steht auch auf dem Plan, macht auch Sinn...


----------



## litefreak (7. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Maxle Steckachse steht auch auf dem Plan, macht auch Sinn...


Steckachse auf dem Plan, jop.
Das es eine Maxle wird ist dein Wunsch oder Gewissheit? (Die X-12 steht ja auch als vernünftige Alternative zur Wahl)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobLetsDrop (7. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

so wie ich die Votec-Community hier einschätze wird es manchen von euch bestimmt nicht gefalen,was ich hier posten werde.
Bis vor wenigen Tagen hätte ich mich ebenso zu oben genannten Community gezählt, doch leider hat sich dies geändert. Mittlerweile bin ich sogar soweit,dass ich den Kauf bereue und mich darüber ärgere, dass nicht einen anderen Händler gewählt zu haben, als ich mich zu Beginn des Sommers dazu entschloss, ein neues Bike zu kaufen.

Das SX an sich ist gewiss ein gutes Bike und vielleicht, wie ja die Freeride urteilte, sogar ein super Teil mit top Komponenten und super Geometrie.
Im folgenden werd ich euch trotzdem kurz schildern, wie es mir mit dem Unternehmen Votec bisher ergangen ist.

Ich würde mir kein Votec mehr kaufen, da ich seit dem Kauf, mal abgesehen von der unverschämt langen Wartezeit von drei Monaten,obwohl mir großspurig 4-6 Wochen zugesichert wurden, das Bike dann nach etwa vier Wochen wegen gravierender Mängel zurückschicken musste.
Ich habe wirklich lange überlegt, ob ich denn eine schlechte Kritik hier posten kann und ob diese gerechtfertigt sei.
Viele Probleme die diverse Kunden hier im Thread geschildert haben, sind für mich ebenfalls nichts Neues(Bike in falscher Farbe geliefert,Kette 2x gerissen,falsche Bremsscheibe montiert,Bremsscheibe mangelhaft befestigt,Schaltzughülle gerissen, Laufräder haben "Spiel"...um mal ein paar Dinge zu nennen).
Daraufhin wurde mir angeboten das Bike zurückzusenden, was ich auch getan habe bzw tun wollte: Leider versuchte DPD das Paket nun schon das dritte Mal an der falschen Adresse abzuholen(wen hier die Schuld trifft, sei mal dahin gestellt: Votec oder dpd!?!Ärgerlich ist es dennoch) obwohl ich die richtige Adresse mehrmals durchgegeben habe. In diesem Zuge sei noch erwähnt, dass das Bike anfangs ebenfalls an die falsche Adresse geliefert worden ist und seinen Weg zu mir, auch nur durch meine ehemaligen äußerst netten Nachbarn, gefunden hat.

Als das SX dann vor drei Wochen endlich zur Reparatur abgeholt wurde, freute ich mich natürlich umso mehr,dass es im Laufe der letzten Woche schon wieder zurückkam. Leider kam es wirklich nur zurück, denn der Karton ist ungeöffnet an mich zurückgeschickt worden.
Nach einem kurzen Telefonat mit der Votec-Zentrale in Wenden versicherte man mir, dass dies nicht das Verschulden des Unternehmens, sondern des Paketdienstes ist.

Seit dem Erhalt des SX im September, fuhr ich es effektiv vier Woche. Die restliche Zeit verbrachte es zwischen anderen Kartons auf der Reise durch Deutschland, um im Endeffekt wieder verpackt im Keller zu landen...angeblicher Abholtermin: Montag. Ich bin gespannt...

Das größte Problem für mich ist, dass man mir bisher immer nur mit Ausflüchten kam und man der Firma Votec keinerlei Zugestandnisse abringen konnte.
Zwar wurde mir zugesichert, dass ich eine Gutschrift über einen gewissen Betrag erhalte, weil das Rad in der falschen Farbe verbaut wurde, diese jedoch seit Mitte September immer noch nicht auf meinem Konto eingegangen ist. Somit, da noch keine Zahlung eingegangen ist, hat dieses "Zugeständnis" keine Relevanz.

Für die Leute die überlegen sich ein neues Bike zu kaufen, würde ich bitten, darüber nach zu denken, ob sie nur ein Bruchteil der oben genannten Probleme auf sich nehmen wollen und sich so den Spass an einem neuen Fahrrad nehmen wollen.
Alle die schon Besitzer eines Votecs sind, viel Spass, viel Glück und viel Geduld.

Schöne Grüße

ROB

Ride!And let ride!

P.S. Als ich das Bike damals im Shop in Berlin konfigurieren ließ und gekauft habe, wurde mir vom Verkäufer ein Satz Flat-Pedale "für lau, on top"(Zitat) zugesichert, die ich jedoch trotz mehrmaligen Nachfragens nie erhalten habe...Ich habe es mittlerweile aufgegeben.


----------



## [email protected] (7. November 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Steckachse auf dem Plan, jop.
> Das es eine Maxle wird ist dein Wunsch oder Gewissheit? (Die X-12 steht ja auch als vernünftige Alternative zur Wahl)



Weder Wunsch noch Gewissheit, habe mich am Ende doch für eine andere Marke entschieden.

Als ich kurz davor war, mir ein V.SX zu kaufen, habe ich mit Votec telefoniert und da Herr Rose gerade im Gespräch war, hatte ich jemanden aus der Entwicklung dran. Der konnte mir dann auch recht genau Auskunft zu den Änderungen für 2010 geben. Zumindest zu dem was im September Stand der Dinge war. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wurde mir gesagt das man wohl auf Maxle setzen würde da es erprobt und kostenlos zu nutzen sei. X12 hingegen müsse sich erst bewähren und zudem würde das Lizenzgebühren kosten.

All das natürlich ohne Gewähr, aber genau so wurde es mir telefonisch gesagt


----------



## lukabe (8. November 2009)

@Rob: Hört sich ja verdammt ärgerlich an. Um einige der möglichen Probleme von Anfang an zu vermeiden, werd ich mein Bike direkt in Stuttgart(ist zum Glück nicht so weit weg) abholen. 
Da kann man dann so Sachen wie Bremsscheibe, Schrauben, Farbe etc. gleich checken und hat dann auch keinen Stress mit irgendwelchen Hin- und Hersendereien. 
Ich hab mich (auch nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen hatte) entschlossen, mir ein V.SX zu kaufen, weil ich denke, dass hier halt nur die negativen Sachen zur Sprache kommen, und wenn man so manche Sachen gleich vermeidet sollte das doch funktionieren.
Z. B. im Canyon-Thread sahs auch immer recht mau aus was so die Äußerungen und Probleme anging, n Kumpel von mir hat seins aber innerhalb von drei Wochen problemlos gehabt und ist bis heute glücklich. 
hingefahren - probegefahren - bestellt - nach 3 Wochen abgeholt. Hat wunderbar funktioniert, obwohl ja viele schon geklagt hatten dass Bikes als verfügbar da standen, aber nicht mehr vorrätig waren etc.


----------



## litefreak (8. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Weder Wunsch noch Gewissheit, habe mich am Ende doch fÃ¼r eine andere Marke entschieden.
> 
> Als ich kurz davor war, mir ein V.SX zu kaufen, habe ich mit Votec telefoniert und da Herr Rose gerade im GesprÃ¤ch war, hatte ich jemanden aus der Entwicklung dran. Der konnte mir dann auch recht genau Auskunft zu den Ãnderungen fÃ¼r 2010 geben. Zumindest zu dem was im September Stand der Dinge war. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wurde mir gesagt das man wohl auf Maxle setzen wÃ¼rde da es erprobt und kostenlos zu nutzen sei. X12 hingegen mÃ¼sse sich erst bewÃ¤hren und zudem wÃ¼rde das LizenzgebÃ¼hren kosten.
> 
> All das natÃ¼rlich ohne GewÃ¤hr, aber genau so wurde es mir telefonisch gesagt



FÃ¼r welches hast Du dich im Endeffekt entscheiden?

P.S. die LizenzgebÃ¼hren sollen wohl nur 1 â¬ pro Rahmen betragen


----------



## Brickowski (8. November 2009)

Ich schätz mal, dass er das Uncle Jimbo genommen hat,oder? auch ein schickes bike,aber das VSX gefiel mir einfach besser. Ich steh auf schwarz-weiss!


----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> FÃ¼r welches hast Du dich im Endeffekt entscheiden?
> 
> P.S. die LizenzgebÃ¼hren sollen wohl nur 1 â¬ pro Rahmen betragen



Will hier keine Fremdwerbung machen, schau dir einfach meine Bilder an, fÃ¼r eins mit Maxle und  ISCG 05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henning W (9. November 2009)

Wenn man sich das hier so durchliest gewinnt man den Eindruck das es bei der Firma Votec nur einen einzigen Mitarbeiter gibt !

Meiner Ansicht nach erfordert das Konzept "Direktvertrieb" eines technisch höherwertigen Produktes "Made in Germany" einen deutlich besseren Service ! Das was Votec hier bietet ist absolut schwach !

Das Canyon in Fernost Massenware produzieren lässt und hier mit viel Tam-Tam verkauft ist bekannt. Das man sich bei den billigen Einkaufspreisen in Fernost diesen Tam-Tam auch leisten kann, ist jedem klar !

Aber was macht Votec ! Produziert in Deutschland, setzt auf Direktvertrieb, beitet Preise wie Canyon und am Ende bleibt nichts übrig oder warum wird am Service/Qualität gespart ?

Sorry, meine Entscheidung steht fest !


----------



## Bergbremser (10. November 2009)

*MeinsNach 4 Wochen Wartezeit*


----------



## KTM-Tod (10. November 2009)

Ich hab letztens das V.SX ausgiebig im Erzgebirge testen können, und mich der DT-Swiss Dämpfer nicht voll überzeugen können. Eigentlich kann man Ihn nur offen fahren. Das funktioniert auch nach dem das richtige Setup gefunden wurde eigentlich ganz gut. Ich bin die steilsten Rampen hochgekommen, an denen auch schon einige CC-Racer sich die Zäne ausgebissen haben. Und bergab ist es meinem Nerve ES weit überlegen. Da man nur die Zugstufe zur Verfügung hat, muß man halt einen kleinen Kompromiss zwischen bergauf und bergab finden. Aber der liegt für 160mm auf schon sehr hohem Niveau. Die komplette Blockierung des Dämpfers war auf Asphalt sehr unangehm zu fahren. Irgenwie hatte ich das Gefühl selbst in der Trittfrequenz zu wippen, also Dämpfer wieder auf und dahingleiten. Und im Geländes ist diese Funktion sowieso überflüssig. Ich würde mich für den Fox Dämpfer entscheiden, da man hier mit der Plattform mehr Möglichkeiten hat die, das Rad an die persönlichen Vorlieben anzupassen.
Anstatt der verbauten Magura Wotan würde ich auch wieder meine Talas 36 einbauen. Die Performance an sich war nicht schlecht, aber die ganze Bedienung mit den erforderlichen Hebelagen find ich überflüssig und für ein Enduro viel zu sturzanfällig. Das Mehrgewicht der Gabel plus Hebel kommen auch noch hinzu.
Ansonsten hab ich den Rahmen schon ins Herz geschlossen und warte eigentlich auch nur auf die Änderungen die für 2010 anstehen sollen.

Gruß an alle !!!


----------



## MatzeRL (10. November 2009)

Ich hab gerade mein V.XC vom Shop in Stuttgart abgeholt und beim ersten betrachten ist mir sofort die Sattelstütze aufgefallen: Truvativ Team Carbon statt der bestellten XR.
Mir wars recht, zusätzlich noch ein Truvativ Aka anstatt dem XR.
Ansonsten aber alles wie geordert, ich bin grade ziemlich happy ;D

LG Matze


----------



## lukabe (10. November 2009)

@ Matze: Ich werd mein Bike auch in Stuttgart abholen, hätte dazu nochn paar Fragen:
Wie lang hast du auf das Bike gewartet? 
Wie is der Service in Stuttgart? 
Kann man dort richtig im Gelände Probefahren oder nur aufm Parkplatz rumeiern(sofern du probegefahren bist)?

Danke schonmal
LG Lukas


----------



## Brickowski (10. November 2009)

Shop in Stuttgart ist gut zu erreichen, hat nen guten Service (wurde vom Herrn Steinke beraten). Probefahrt hab ich auf der Straße gemacht. Gelände außen rum is da nich wirklich!


----------



## MatzeRL (10. November 2009)

Hey Freak (Lukas),
Ich antworte mal schön der Reihe nach :
Gewartet habe ich seit der ersten Woche nach den Sommerferien, müsste jetzt so 8 Wochen her sein (ohne Gewähr, rechne lieber selbst nochmal nach)

Den Service in Stuttgart kann ich nicht tadeln, 2 sehr nette Jungs arbeiten dort.
Beide haben Ahnung, von einem weiß ich das er selbst Biker ist, mit dem 2. hab ich mich kaum unterhalten. Auf jeden Fall wurde ich gut beraten und mir wurde auch die richtige Rahmengröße empfohlen.

Mit dem Probefahren ist das dort nicht sehr vorteilhaft, da der Shop eigentlich mitten in der Stadt ist (kein Gelände also). Ich habe mich mit Parkplatz eiern begnügt, mir kam es eher auf die Sitzposition an. Wenn du aber ein Fully richtig testen willst müsstest du es für einen Tag ausleihen dürfen, ruf am besten mal dort an und frag nach.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen,
LG Matze


EDIT: Mist, zu lahm, dafür ausführlich ;D


----------



## lukabe (10. November 2009)

Danke ihr beiden. Hatte gelesen dass man in Wenden-Hülsborn oder wie das heißt auch ins Gelände kann, ist aber nicht so tragisch wenn das in Stuttgart nicht geht.
Will im Grunde nur wegen der Sitzposition schauen, im Gelände ist das Bike ja nach einigen Tests und den Aussagen von hier spitze.


----------



## Brickowski (10. November 2009)

kann ich so bestätigen,es ist definitiv klasse  und das sag ich mit noch nicht mal  eingefahrenen bremsen+gabel+dämpfer...


----------



## MatzeRL (10. November 2009)

Wenn du Pech hast gibt es das Bike das du suchst gar nicht in der Rahmengroesse die du gern haettest da der Shop nur wenige Bikes im Laden hat.
Bevor du hinfaehrst solltest du dich auf jeden Fall telefonisch danach erkundigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (10. November 2009)

Beim Zoll wird grad n votec rahmen versteigert,falls einer ein schnäppchen machen will 
http://www.zoll-auktion.de/auktion/auktion.php?id=171312


----------



## lukabe (10. November 2009)

Ja anrufen würde ich auf jeden Fall vorher, bräuchte das V.SX in 42. 
Werde Ende November, wenn die Kursarbeiten vorbei sind, hinfahren(wenn sie das Bike da haben) und dann hoffen dass bei mir alles ohne Komplikationen verläuft.


----------



## cubeltdracestol (11. November 2009)

Der Votec Schop in Stuttgart ist doch der beim Ufapalast den man sogar sieht wenn man mit der S-Bahn nach stugi fährt oder?


----------



## MatzeRL (11. November 2009)

Genau, vom Ufapalast die Straße noch ein Stück hoch, ist eigentlich nicht zu übersehen.
Nur zum parken mit dem Auto ist es dort ein bisschen ungeschickt.


----------



## Brickowski (11. November 2009)

parkst am besten vom ufa-palast aus kommend, um die ecke rum links nachm shop, wenn da an der Straße nix frei is ;-)


----------



## lodusp (11. November 2009)

Oh Mann,
ich bin überwältigt.
Habe heute nach nicht ganz 5 Wochen Wartezeit mein V.CS in Wenden abgeholt.
Bilder folgen.
Super tolles Teil. Sieht geil aus, und nach einer kleinen Runde muss ich sagen, es ist einfach nur genial.


----------



## pedalix (12. November 2009)

Hab am Dienstag ebenfalls mein V.CS, wie angekündigt nach acht Wochen, bekommen und alle Teile wie bestellt verbaut. Heute hab ich dann noch einen Anruf von Votec erhalten, dass sich noch eine Gutschrift ergeben hat und ich doch bitte meine Bankverbindung mitteilen soll. Nachdem was man hier so in letzter Zeit gelesen hat, kann ich nichts negatives über Votec berichten.


----------



## pixelquantec (12. November 2009)

Bildaaaaa..bitte


----------



## litefreak (14. November 2009)

Ist es nur ein Fehler oder ist tatsächlich der neue Katalog schon druckreif?





(Screenshot von der Votec-Seite->Katalog)

Hab mir gleich mal eines vorbestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (15. November 2009)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/content/868714


----------



## Hesse11 (18. November 2009)

Servus
Unter meinen Fotos könnt ihr mein heute angekommenes V.XC 1.2 anschaun. Entschuldigt bitte die schlechte Qualität des Fotos.
Grüße   Hesse


----------



## eme999 (18. November 2009)

verkaufe v.CR.
anfragen 0043 664 53 00 283


----------



## Bloodhound5 (18. November 2009)

eme999 schrieb:


> verkaufe v.CR.
> anfragen 0043 664 53 00 283


ui, warum verkaufste? hast es ja erst paar monate.


----------



## eme999 (18. November 2009)

hallo,
naja verkaufe es, da ich mir einen traum aus titan zusammenbauen möcht...
chris king usw....
an dem bike is ansonsten wirklich gar nichts auszusetzen....
service wird auch noch am freitag gemacht.....(naja zahl eh nur mehr oder weniger fürs putzen;-) )


mfg em


----------



## lukabe (18. November 2009)

Am Samstag isses soweit: Fahre nach Stuttgart zum V.SX probefahren 
Ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind aufs Christkind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lodusp (19. November 2009)

So, endlich habe ich es geschafft, und die Bilder von meinem V.CS eingestellt. Fahren macht richtig Laune. Bin absolut begeistert


----------



## Popeye34 (19. November 2009)

lodusp schrieb:


> So, endlich habe ich es geschafft, und die Bilder von meinem V.CS eingestellt. Fahren macht richtig Laune. Bin absolut begeistert




Schickes Votec, für mich das schönste von der ganzen Votec-Palette! Der Lenker geht aber gar nicht, ein Flat-Bar wäre zumindest "Optisch" absolut Perfekt für das Sportliche Fully....
Was sagt die Waage und welche Rahmenhöhe ist das?

Danke im voraus


----------



## lodusp (19. November 2009)

Bis zur Waage habe ich es noch nicht geschafft. Hole ich am Wochenende nach. Rahmengrösse ist 54. Ja, wegen dem Lenker, muss leider so gehen,da ich sehr gross bin, und mein Rücken leider nicht mehr der Beste ist. Deshalb habe ich mich für diese Variante entschieden. Der Lenker musste so hoch wie möglich, um die Sitzposition zu verändern, und ein anderes Bike wollte ich nicht, da ich mich von Anfang an in das V.CS "verliebt" habe. So ist es halt individuell. Da spielte die Optik eine grosse Rolle, denn wenn ich ehrlich bin, bräuchte ich einiges an dem Bike in der Ausstattung nicht wirklich (Magura Marta SL, XTR, Mavic SLR...).Verzeiht mir bitte den Stilbruch!!!


----------



## spunkyjon (20. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

Wollte ganz kurz fragen was für ein Steuersatz in dem Votec x.cr Rahmen passt. Interne Durchmesser des Steuerohres ist etwa 44mm.

Wurde diese passen?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Stronglight-Semi...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4835b2f76a

Danke!
Jon


----------



## 19gerdi92 (20. November 2009)

Kurze Frage 
Der Katalog is ja kostenlos odder???
Da steht nix und bin a weng verunsichert weil mir so was in der art scho passiert is.


----------



## litefreak (20. November 2009)

19gerdi92 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage
> Der Katalog is ja kostenlos odder???
> Da steht nix und bin a weng verunsichert weil mir so was in der art scho passiert is.



Der 2009er war kostenlosâ¦ der 2010er wird es wohl auch sein.


----------



## 19gerdi92 (20. November 2009)

Danke für die schnelle antwort
ich versuchs etzt einfach 

Gruß gerdi


----------



## RobLetsDrop (21. November 2009)

@all:

leider gibt es schon wieder neuigkeiten von mir.
Hab mein Bike nun schon das zweite mal zurück nach wenden geschickt, jedoch ist das bike dort nie angekommen.das war vor zehn tagen...angeblich ist es wieder mal nicht das verschulden von votec.Leider konnte man mir letzte Woche keine auskunft über den vrbleib geben, da die zuständige mitarbeiterin erst kommende woche wieder im haus ist. ehrlich gesagt, habe ich den eindruck das es nur einen mitarbeiter bei votec gibt...
ich habe es schon mal eingescickt,weil diverse Teile mangelhaft, defekt oder falsch verbaut waren(was übrigens eine grundlage für den rücktritt vom kaufvertrag ist). das bike ist seit anfang oktober nur unterwegs zwischen meinem keller und der restlichen welt...

ich bin sowas von angepisst! so ein *********-verein! ich hoffe das bike wird geklaut oder geht verloren, dann habe ich keinen ärger mehr damit...


----------



## RobLetsDrop (21. November 2009)

arrrrshhhhlooch-verein


----------



## Blacky666 (21. November 2009)

meins steht auch seit september als dauerbaustelle im keller, ungefahren natürlich
habe vor kurzem eine neue wotan und den dt dämpfer getauscht bekommen. aber auch die neue wotan ist defekt.
irgendwelche kontrollen scheint es bei votec und magura nicht zu geben.
für mich steht fest, nie wieder "made in germany". so eine ******* hab ich noch nie erlebt.
habe die neue gabel bei magura reklamiert. am telefon wurde ich als "idiot" dargestellt und mir wurde gesagt, dass ich halt mit dem fehler leben muss.
die sind doch alle nicht mehr ganz dicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (21. November 2009)

War heute in Stuttgart und hab mein V.SX bestellt.
Super Service, die zwei dort sind echt nett und ich hab dann auch gleich bestellt. 
Als Lieferzeit waren mal 4 Wochen angesetzt, mal schaun wie lange sie brauchen. Bin über Weihnachten eh in Thailand und hols dann wahrscheinlich im Januar ab


----------



## RobLetsDrop (21. November 2009)

@blacky666

hast du schon ml überlegt dich in der hinsicht vielleicht mal von jemanden beraten zu lassen?anwalt oder verbraucherzentrale,denn eigentlich kann es ja nicht sein,dass du ein defektes teil nicht ersetzt bekommst!das ist doch unter aller kanone,vor allem,wenn du noch nicht mal amit gefahren bist...oh mann...


----------



## don-rock (21. November 2009)

RobLetsDrop schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> leider gibt es schon wieder neuigkeiten von mir.
> Hab mein Bike nun schon das zweite mal zurück nach wenden geschickt, jedoch ist das bike dort nie angekommen.das war vor zehn tagen...angeblich ist es wieder mal nicht das verschulden von votec.Leider konnte man mir letzte Woche keine auskunft über den vrbleib geben, da die zuständige mitarbeiterin erst kommende woche wieder im haus ist. ehrlich gesagt, habe ich den eindruck das es nur einen mitarbeiter bei votec gibt...
> ...



mittels der sendungsnummer muss doch (über das onlineportal des parcel servicec) nachvollziehbar sein, ob und wenn wo die lieferung abgegeben wurde bzw. sich zzt. befindet.
hast du mal versucht die sendung zu tracken?


----------



## don-rock (21. November 2009)

Blacky666 schrieb:


> meins steht auch seit september als dauerbaustelle im keller, ungefahren natürlich
> habe vor kurzem eine neue wotan und den dt dämpfer getauscht bekommen. aber auch die neue wotan ist defekt.
> irgendwelche kontrollen scheint es bei votec und magura nicht zu geben.
> für mich steht fest, nie wieder "made in germany". so eine ******* hab ich noch nie erlebt.
> ...



was ist denn defekt an der wotan bzw. dem DT?


----------



## lodusp (21. November 2009)

Heute habe ich mein V.CS gewogen.
11,5 Kg bringt es auf die Waage.


----------



## Hesse11 (21. November 2009)

Servus,
nach allen negativen Kommentaren muss ich jetzt einfach nochmal von meinen positiven Erfahrungen mit VOTEC schreiben. Habe letzten Mittwoch mein weißes V.XC nach 10 Wochen bekommen. Weils etwas länger gedauert hat, haben sie mir noch 2 Continental Speed King Reifen und 2 Mavic Laufradtaschen dazugelegt. Also ich kann nur sagen tolle Verarbeitung, keinerlei Montagemängel, TOP Service (war immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand) und es sieht einfach verdammt geil aus. Die beschriebenen Probleme mit Votec sind sicherlich ärgerlich, aber bei denen brennt grad echt die Bude (zwei Bekannte von mir warten gerade auch noch auf ihr Votec Bike). Wenn es dann einmal fertig vor einem steht gibt es fast nix schöneres. 
Grüße     Hesse


----------



## pixelquantec (21. November 2009)

@ RobLetsDrop:
Warum schaust Du nicht bei dem Unternehmen, mit welchem Du das Bike verschickt hast, einfach anhand der Paketnummer wo es ist??
Allerdings *bevor* Du hier Votec den schwarzen Peter zuschiebst. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein. Oder hast Du es unversichert verschickt????


----------



## Blacky666 (21. November 2009)

bei meiner ersten wotan gabel hatte AS keine funktion und der dt dämpfer hielt die luft nicht.
votec meinte, dass ich die defekten teil zum jeweiligen hersteller einschicken müßte.
die gabel hatte ich auch zu magura geschickt aber nach dem service (laut magura war AS defekt) ging bis auf AS garnichts mehr
habe dann die teile zu votec geschickt und tauschen lasse.
die neuen teile kamen dann auch diese woche aber auch hier wieder eine defekte gabel bekommen
also endkontrollen scheint es in germany nicht zu geben.
die gabel wird nun nächste woche abgeholt und geht zum service von magura. bin mal gespannt ob die danach funktioniert.

so macht fahrrad fahren spaß. wenn ich alles irgendwann mal fertig haben sollt, muß ich bestimmt wieder mit stützrädern anfangen.


----------



## RobLetsDrop (22. November 2009)

@pixelquantec

sorry,wenn das vielleicht falsch rüberkommt.ich will keinem einen schwarzen peter zuschieben!
das Bike wurde mittels Rückholauftrag der Firma Votec schon zweimal abgeholt(davon drei Versuche an der falschen Adresse!?),das erste mal kam es nach drei Wochen zurück, nach dem zweiten Versendeversuch, wurde ich im Laufe der letzten Woche angerufen, damit man mir sagt, dass das Rad nie bei mir abgeholt wurde und die Abholung nicht erfolgreich war!?!Das is schon bissl strange!
Aber das lässt sich nicht klären, da die zuständige Mitarbeiterin erst nächste Woche wieder im Hause ist!
Ich habe das Bike vor etwa 5 Monaten bezahlt und konnte es bisher effektiv 4 Wochen nutzen!Wem dabei nicht die Hutschnur irgendwann hochgehet, der ist kein richtiger Biker oder den schert es nicht, wo seine 2500 Tacken abgeblieben sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (22. November 2009)

robletsdrop schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> Leider gibt es schon wieder neuigkeiten von mir.
> Hab mein bike nun schon das zweite mal zurück nach wenden geschickt, jedoch ist das bike dort nie angekommen.das war vor zehn tagen...angeblich ist es wieder mal nicht das verschulden von votec.leider konnte man mir letzte woche keine auskunft über den vrbleib geben, da die zuständige mitarbeiterin erst kommende woche wieder im haus ist. Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich den eindruck das es nur einen mitarbeiter bei votec gibt...
> ...




Du Armer!!!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. November 2009)

Was ich überjhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist die NICHTREAKTION von Votec.  
Ich kenne kaum einen Thread, wo soviel Negatives über einen Hersteller berichtet wird.
Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne, oder Shit happens, alles kein Problem.
Nur bei solchen Diskussionen und Fehlleistungen, würde ich mir eine Entschuldigung des Herstellers oder eine Stellungnahme zu den geleisteten Fehlern wünschen. Auch was unternommen wird um diese zukünftig abzustellen.

Kann doch nicht sein, dass hier ewig so weiter gemotzt wird. 
Lesen die Votec Verantwortlichen den Thread nicht, wo bleibt eine Reaktion zu den Vorkommnissen.  
Don rock, Du gehst doch bei Votec ein und auss, rede doch mal mit denen.
So kann es doch nicht weitergehen


----------



## Popeye34 (22. November 2009)

AUßER KONTROLLE!!

Ich bin letztendlich froh, das es kein VOTEC geworden ist, hatte mich ins V.CS verliebt und war kurz davor zu bestellen..... Nichts gegen die Räder an sich, aber der Rest? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gut das ich mich für ein Simplon Stomp entschieden habe, innerhalb von 10 Tagen war es OHNE WENN & ABER bei meinem Händler, Basta!



lodusp schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mein V.CS gewogen.
> 11,5 Kg bringt es auf die Waage.



Da kann man nicht Meckern! Schade nur das der Rahmen so "schwer" ist. 
Mein Stomp in der 53er höhe, bringt mit "Ähnlicher" Ausstattung, 10.3 auf die Waage....

Viel Spaß mit deinem V.CS, ist ein wunderschönes Bike!!


----------



## pixelquantec (22. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Was ich überjhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist die NICHTREAKTION von Votec.
> Ich kenne kaum einen Thread, wo soviel Negatives über einen Hersteller berichtet wird.......


 

Sooooo viel ist es nun auch nicht. Hier haben 3 oder 4 Leute Probleme mit der Garantieabwicklung. Einer davon so richtig heftig. Alle anderen haben ihr Bike ohne Mängel oder sind so zufrieden, daß sie hier nichts schreiben. Dummerweise liest man die negativen Sachen viel "intensiver" . Realistisch gesehen ist das nicht sonderlich viel Negatives, allerdings würde ich als Hersteller solch negative Sachen aus dem Weg räumen, sobald in einem öffentlichen Forum sowas zur Sprache kommt. Zumindest den arg enttäuschten Kunden ein ordentliches Friedensangebot machen.

Meine Gabel war auch defekt und ich hab sie zu Magura geschickt und nun geht sie wieder. Das hat allerdings nichts mit Votec zu tun.


----------



## lukabe (22. November 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Sooooo viel ist es nun auch nicht. Hier haben 3 oder 4 Leute Probleme mit der Garantieabwicklung. Einer davon so richtig heftig. Alle anderen haben ihr Bike ohne Mängel oder sind so zufrieden, daß sie hier nichts schreiben. Dummerweise liest man die negativen Sachen viel "intensiver" . Realistisch gesehen ist das nicht sonderlich viel Negatives, allerdings würde ich als Hersteller solch negative Sachen aus dem Weg räumen, sobald in einem öffentlichen Forum sowas zur Sprache kommt. Zumindest den arg enttäuschten Kunden ein ordentliches Friedensangebot machen.
> 
> Meine Gabel war auch defekt und ich hab sie zu Magura geschickt und nun geht sie wieder. Das hat allerdings nichts mit Votec zu tun.



word.


----------



## litefreak (22. November 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> allerdings würde ich als Hersteller solch negative Sachen aus dem Weg räumen, sobald in einem öffentlichen Forum sowas zur Sprache kommt. Zumindest den arg enttäuschten Kunden ein ordentliches Friedensangebot machen


 auch hier ist sehr viel Fingerspitzengefühl gefragt, andernfalls werden früher oder später Kunden dies als Druckmittel einsetzten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (22. November 2009)

Hab mein XCR nun seit knapp 6 Monaten. ca. 7000km / geschätzte 80000 Hm runter. Keine Schraube nachziehen müssen.
Einmal Luft in die DT Swiss Gabel und einen Ölwechsel bei der Rohloffnabe.

Alles flutscht *perfekt*!



Votec Rules!



Muss hier mal gesagt sein!


----------



## lukabe (22. November 2009)

armor schrieb:


> Votec Rules!
> 
> 
> Muss hier mal gesagt sein!



Allerdings! Seit ich gestern mal vor nem echten V.SX stand bin ich sooo verliebt  und der Service in Stuttgart war auch klasse


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> ....Sooooo viel ist es nun auch nicht....



*hust*

Du wirst wohl kaum einen Thread finden in dem es so viele negative Meinungen gibt wie diesen. Sei es Montagetermine, Kundenkontakt, Qualitätskontrolle... da scheint im Moment leider so ziemlich alles drunter und drüber zu gehen...

Finde es auch sehr schade, da Votec mit den 2009er Bikes wirklich schöne Räder zu einem guten Preis auf die Beine gestellt hat. Aber der Service ist heutzutage eben sooo wichtig. Letztendlich habe ich mich auch verschrecken lassen...

Wobei es schon richtig ist, dass im Forum sich eben immer die 10 Unzufriedenen melden und nicht die 1000 Glücklichen... naja aber eben hier muss der Service greifen und ein Forum wie MTB-News darf ein Hersteller einfach nicht ignorieren... andere Hersteller lesen auch täglich mit und versuchen Schaden zu begrenzen.


----------



## pixelquantec (22. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> Du wirst wohl kaum einen Thread finden in dem es so viele negative Meinungen gibt wie diesen. Sei es Montagetermine, Kundenkontakt, Qualitätskontrolle... da scheint im Moment leider so ziemlich alles drunter und drüber zu gehen...


 
Da schau einfach mal die lezten Monate bei Cube oder Canyon nach. Die verarschen ihre Kunden genauso. Ich würde das hier nicht so hochpushen, zumal man ja nicht den genauen Werdegang der Komplikationen kennt, sondern nur den subjektiven des verärgerten Kunden. Das ist übrigens das Problem in allen Foren.


----------



## skask (23. November 2009)

Bei Votec kochen die Emotionen irgendwie immer höher. vermutlich läuft das in den Köpfen halt immer noch unter Edelmanufaktur. Und die kann man sich auf einmal leisten, die Erwartungen sind höher als an andere Massenhersteller, die Enttäuschung entsprechend riesig.

Ich will nicht die Firma bashen, tolle Räder! Aber Votec hat mit Votec von früher (Pforzheim/Bretten) rein gar nichts mehr zu tun.

Und insgesamt läufts doch auch nicht schlechter als wo anders, oder?


----------



## Brickowski (23. November 2009)

Ich kann es im  Prinzip aus eigener Erfahrung nur mit Stevens vergleichen. Mit denen lief es  etwas unkomplizierter und vielleicht etwas kundenorientierter ab. Beispielsweise  in wie weit man einem unzufriedenen Kunden entgegenkommt.
Alles in Allem bin  ich mit meinem Votec und dem Service weitestgehend zufrieden, es kam aber auch  noch zu keinem Garantiefall bei dem Rad, von daher kann ich dazu wenig  beitragen. Einziges großes Konfliktpotential hatte für mich die zugesagte  Lieferzeit im Vergleich zur Tatsächlichen.
Wo ich  uneingeschränkt zustimmen kann; Votec sollte hier im Forum Präsenz zeigen!  Selbst wenn ein Mitarbeiter komplett dafür abgestellt wird, lohnt sich dies  meiner Meinung nach immernoch. Was hier entschärft hätte werden können,allein im  letzten Jahr ist enorm, ich will nicht wissen,wieviele potentielle Käufer sich  haben abschrecken lassen, da man im Prinzip 80% Negativ-Meldungen  hört.

Andererseits bin ich  froh,dass nicht noch mehr Leute zur gleichen Zeit wie ich ein Votec wollten, die  Wartezeit war schlimm genug 

Also Votec auf  gehts: 3 mal den Herrn Rose klonen und gut is, einen fürs Forum,2 für den  Service und alle sind happy


----------



## warpax (23. November 2009)

Brickowski schrieb:


> ich will nicht wissen,wieviele potentielle Käufer sich  haben abschrecken lassen, da man im Prinzip 80% Negativ-Meldungen  hört.



Sicherlich sind die Negativmeinungen über die Saison deutlich angestiegen. Aber zum einen hab ich nicht den Eindruck, daß es 80% sind. Außerdem bezieht sich, wie bei Dir ja auch, ein Großteil der Kritik auf die lange Lieferzeit. Bedenkt man, daß Votec scheinbar recht unerwartet überrollt wurde, ist das zwar ärgerlich, aber keineswegs unnormal. Sieht ja in allen Threads gleich aus, bzw. mit maximal drei Monaten Lieferzeit ist Votec da sogar noch schnell gewesen. Es ist aber klar, daß man die Lieferzeiten hätte besser kommunizieren müssen. 

Andere, tatsächliche Fehler sind in meiner Wahrnehmung ganz klar die Ausnahme gewesen, wenngleich natürlich immer ärgerlich. Und teilweise waren auch die etwas überzogen bzw. wirklich sehr einseitig dargestellt (wer erinnert sich nicht an den Menschen mit der festgefahrenen Sattelstütze?).

Gucken wir mal, was in der nächsten Saison kommt. Die Lieferzeiten scheinen sich ja langsam auch wieder zu normalisieren. Also haben die Votec'ler ja erstmal eine kleine Verschnaufpause um zu reflektieren.


----------



## fs-rider (23. November 2009)

impz schrieb:


> Also ich hatte da mal ein Bild gemacht. Die Schraube ist wahrscheinlich einfach rausgefallen. Der Hinterbau ist nicht verzogen oder so. Wie es passieren konnte kann sich  Votec nicht erklären.



Bei mir haben sich auch einige Schrauben im Hinterbau gelöst und die gegenüberliegende Gleithülse hat bei mir auch Spiel... -gehabt ( ? ) 
Hab jetzt n paar Schleifspuren im Hinterbau. 
Bike ist jetzt beim Service.. da soll dann der Hinterbau neu gepulvert werden und mal die Hülsen gecheckt werden.
Naja jedenfalls erwarte ich das man den Hinterbau komplett spielfrei und zu 100% gesichert wieder ausliefert.

Werde denn mal berichten wenns zurück ist. Hoffe ich kann mal n paar positive Sachen vom Service bei Vtec berichten.

Fahrtechnisch bin ich vom Bike immer noch begeistert, 
hätte aber statt dem DT lieber den Fox Dämpfer..
Der DT is irgendwie im gegensatz zum Fox n bisl störrisch wie ich finde.

P.S.: Habs mir grad nochmal genauer angeguckt auf dem Bild... Wird da einfach nur n Bolzen durchgeknallt? Hat irgendwer mit nem SX lust mal da reinzugucken?!


----------



## LuisWoo (23. November 2009)

Solchen Anzugsspuren sind normal, da brauchst du doch keinen solchen Wind zu machen.
Schraube (hart) in Aluminium (weich) - ist einfach so. 
Und es gibt auch Loctide gegen lockere Schrauben. Deswegen gleich das Bike einschicken?


----------



## fs-rider (23. November 2009)

LuisWoo schrieb:


> Solchen Anzugsspuren sind normal, da brauchst du doch keinen solchen Wind zu machen.
> Schraube (hart) in Aluminium (weich) - ist einfach so.
> Und es gibt auch Loctide gegen lockere Schrauben. Deswegen gleich das Bike einschicken?



Falls! sich das auf mich bezieht...

Die Schleifspuren kommen vom Reifen und sind in der Kettenstrebe.
- Und über Spiel im Hinterbau und dem Sinn das Rad dann zum Service zu geben müssen wir uns hoffentlich nicht unterhalten.
Mit Loctite haste prinzipiell Recht, ich kann mir auch ne Drahtsicherung oder sonstwas dahinbasteln - ist aber eigentlich nicht meine Aufgabe.
Was du für Anzugsspuren siehst und was das dann mit Alu und Stahl zu tun hast ist mir völlig schleierhaft...

Gruß

Ahso, ich will gar kein Wind machen. Ich hab nur gesehen das schonmal jemand Probleme mit sich lockernden Schrauben gehabt hat. 
Vllt hilfts ja wem der bisher noch nie danach geguckt hat und jetzt feststellt das er auch mal Loctiten sollte.. 
Das mit dem pulvern hab ich auch nicht angefordert sondern es wurde mir angeboten! Soweit also alles cool! 
Bis jetzt war alles sehr locker und geschmeidig, auch als meine Lyrik abgesoffen ist hatte ich se nach 4 !! tagen voll funktionstüchtig zurück.
Also versteh das keiner falsch hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuisWoo (24. November 2009)

Hallo und sorry für meine Ironie.
Dachte, du meinst die Schleifspur in der Senkung am Gelenk der Kettenstrebe.

Zitat:
P.S.: Habs mir grad nochmal genauer angeguckt auf dem Bild... Wird da einfach nur n Bolzen durchgeknallt? Hat irgendwer mit nem SX lust mal da reinzugucken?!

Der Bolzen wird ja nicht durchgeknallt, sondern wohl einfach nur eingeschraubt.
Hatte sich die Schraube dort gelockert?


----------



## don-rock (25. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> .........
> Don rock, Du gehst doch bei Votec ein und auss, rede doch mal mit denen.
> So kann es doch nicht weitergehen



janee, 
ich bin da eigentlich nur 2 mal ein und aus gegangen - und das war damals als ich mein SX am votec day bestellt und später dann abgeholt habe

aber es stimmt schon, dass ich weiterhin in relativ regelmäßgen mail-kontakt stehe.

was ich hier und anderswo an positiven und negativen angelegenheiten so mitbekomme, erzähle ich dann auch.
und es wird auch ernsthaft wahrgenommen.

es ist tatsächlich so, dass seit veröffentlichung des 09er line-ups ein regelrechter tsunami an anfragen und aufträgen eingelaufen ist.
bis dato wohl ohne merkliche abmilderung.
das muss eine form angenommen haben, dass selbst die großzügigsten und mutigsten wachstumsprognosen und planungen spärlich erscheinen.
die sind von jetzt auf gleich vollkommen überollt worden.

ich kann das aus beruflichen erfahrungen etwas nachvollziehen.
wenn sowas passiert, hast du keine chance das mal eben zu regulieren und wieder in "gesunde" bahnen zu stoßen.
da tun sich zu viele baustellen gleichzeitig auf, während das daily business in x-facher potenz weitermarschiert.
über die auswirkungen in einer solchen situation kann man ganz viel schreiben.

dort, im wald und auf der heide, bekommst du auch nicht mal schnell neue (qualifizierte und spezialisierte) leute.
trotz der vielen arbeitslosen haben wir damit sogar in den metropolen mega schwierigkeiten, man kann es gar nicht glauben.

auch immer wieder populär: zulieferer können nicht nachliefern oder machen zusagen (um umsatz zu "blocken", damit nicht beim marktbegleiter eingekauft wird...) die sie dann doch nicht einhalten. 
oder nur mit enormer verzögerung.
reflektieren tut der verbraucher das natürlich auf die firma, 
an die er sein geld überwiesen hat - normal, mache ich ja auch.

die konservative internetpräsenz von votec nimmt auch nicht gerade arbeit ab. im gegenteil, sie wirft eher noch fragen auf.
aber der relaunch steht bevor - bin gespannt.

die überstunden, sonn- und feiertage, die die jungs da "gekloppt" haben, die möchte ich wirklich nicht (mehr) auf´m zettel haben.

die aussage "beim nächsten mal sind wir auf jeden fall besser vorbereitet" läßt erahnen, dass sich votec der problematik ziemlich bewusst ist. und das ihnen die situation nicht gefällt.

meine persönliche meinung, was die abwicklung von reklamationen und die gewähr von kulanz angeht:
(ohne da jemanden zu nahe treten zu wollen).
reklamationen sollte man immer als einzelfälle ansehen und durch die "brille der vogelperspektive" beurteilen.
das gilt mmn. für beide seiten gleichermaßen. 
da hängt gut oder böse oft von der jeweiligen exekutive ab, nicht vom vorfall. leider.

ähnlich wie bei diesem urteil.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6582780&posted=1#post6582780


----------



## b00m (26. November 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Naja, Überrollt hin oder her:
Das ist vielleicht ein Grund für die überdimensionierten Lieferzeiten aber freundlicher bis schlechter Service ist jedoch was anderes. Vielleicht erinnerst du dich noch an mich don-rock, ich war auch mal begeisterter Kunde und hab hier eine Zeit viel geschrieben. Das Ganze hat genau bis zu dem Tag funktioniert wo ich ein Problem mit meinem V.Fr hatte ...

Ich natürlich zu Votec, in der hoffnung das schnellst möglich zu richten, das ich nicht ganz unschuld war ist mir bwusst, immerhin hats mich im Urlaub schonma ausm Wallride getragen etc., ich dachte halt das V.Fr kann das ab, nun gut. Aufjedenfall wurde mir bei Votec direkt gesagt das sich darum gekümmert wird und ich mir keine Sorgen machen bräuchte. Da war ich schon etwas stuzig Anfangs, da ich zumindest mit Selbstbeteiligung gerechnet hätte, wäre ja auch okay gewesen.

Naja Ende vom Lied war dann, das ich keine Rückmeldung mehr bekommen habe, das Rad war einfach weg, insgesamt glaube ich 2,5 Monate.
Wenn ich was wissen wollte, hab ich immer selber angerufen, im Werk sagte man mir es sei in Bearbeitung. Dann hieß es aufeinmal das mein Rad so unmöglich repariert werden könne, keine Garantie, überhaupt keine Kulanz. Zuerst wurde mir "angeboten" oder besser gesagt "vorgeschlagen" ich solle doch meinen kaputten Rahmen bei Ebay verkaufen, für ein paar Euro und zum vollen Preis eines der neuen V.Fr 2009 kaufen, da es keine Ersatzteile mehr für meines gab. Ich dachte ich höre nicht recht, das habe ich natürlich am Telefon auch verkündet, da brach schon eine kleine Welt für mich zusammen, als Student war und ist noch immer kein neuer, kompletter Rahmen für mich drinne, ich wollte es repariert.
Eine Woche später, wieder auf eigene initiative, trudelte dann ein Angebot ein:
Votec hatte einen alten Schaufenster-Rahmen aufgetrieben, dessen Hauptrahmen sie mir für mein V.Fr zum vollen Preis anbieten konnten. Zudem erklärte man mir in dieser Email das der Rahmen sonderlackiert sei, in einem Grau und ich, wöllte ich es wieder in Weiss, die umlackierung selbst bezhalen müsse. Da wars dann endgültig aus bei mir. Rad wurde mir dann wieder kaputt zugeschickt, nach 4 oder 5 weiteren Wochen.

Der Rahmen wurde jetzt die Tage mit allen, noch funktionierenden Anbauteilen, von mir demontiert und wird ab dem Wochenende, als Schrott ausgezeichnet, in Ebay zu finden sein. Für den Preis, den ich für die Reperatur meines V.Fr bezahlt hätte, bekomme ich nämlich bei anderen Herstellern schon fast wieder einen komplett neuen Rahmen. Trauriger Weg, den mein Votec genommen hat, ich habe nämlich seit dem Sommerurlaub keinen Meter mehr fahren können und bin schon froh wenn ich mir irgendwann im Früjahr/Sommer nächstes Jahr wieder einen neuen Rahmen leisten kann.


MFG soweit


----------



## raven2005 (27. November 2009)

Hallo Votec Biker,

da haben mal welche nach Votec Teambekleidung gefragt! Für den CC und Marathon Bereich haben wir noch welche übrig. Größen von 152 bis XXL verfügbar!













Weitere Infos unter: http://www.team-votec.de


----------



## don-rock (27. November 2009)

hallo b00m,

klar erinnere ich mich noch.
glaube ich habe ja damals schon geschrieben, dass ich die von dir beschriebene vorgehensweise seitens votec total übel finde und überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann.

ich finde es sogar echt kurios, weil in anderen fällen anders vorgegangen wurde.

vermutung: 
wenn reklamationen eine bestimmte schadensgrenze überschreiten, 
dann entscheiden oft nicht mehr die verkäufer oder service leute ob oder wie reguliert wird, sondern irgendein controller oder evtl. sogar die GL.
die verkäufer oder service leute sind dann nur noch die "blöden", die die entscheidung mitteilen müssen.
für controller oder GL stehen (leider oft) bspw. imageschäden, die im gegensatz zu $$ verlust erstmal nicht wirklich messbar sind, ganz unten auf der tanzkarte. 
die entscheiden dann mit dem taschenrechner in der hand.

(solche menschen haben mmn ein zu geringen EQ, vgl. daniel goleman "emotionale intelligenz" ).

nach meiner überzeugung kosten entscheidungen dieser art deutlich mehr reputation und sales, als man mit XX 4farb anzeigen hochglanz umschlag-innenseite in special interest magazinen etc. jemals wieder rausholen kann.

in deiner angelegenheit scheinen aber auch noch alle damit verbundenen vorgehensweisen von votec völlig ungeschickt angegangen worden zu sein.
für dich natürlich sehr tragisch, kann ich schon nachvollziehen.
ich wäre auch enorm angepisst.


----------



## TheTaste (30. November 2009)

Morgen zusammen,

mal ne kurze Schilderung zur Thematik Kundenservice und Kulanzabwicklung.
Das solche Vorkommnisse nicht nur bei Votec passieren, dürfte ja wohl auch klar sein. Ich spreche da aus eigener leidiger Erfahrung (mit Bergamont). Ich hatte einen eindeitig materialbedingten Rahmenschaden (Schwingenaufnahme komplett aus dem Hauptrahmen ausgebrochen!)an meinem Evolve 8.5 All Mountain. Bergamont gibt 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen aber nur für den Erstkäufer. Da ich das Bike (mittlerweile 2 Jahre alt) bei Ebay gekauft hatte und somit der Zweitbesitzer war liess sich auch Bergamont auf keinerlei entgegenkommen ein. Jegliche Vorschläge zu einer entgegenkommenden Einigung wurden im Keim erstickt. Und das bei einem Bike für 2799. Noch dazu fielen Äußerungen wie: das Evolve sei auch nie für den All Mountain Einsatz konzipiert gewesen, diese Sparte übernehme das Threesome! Toll wenn man seinem Rad dann die Typenbezeichnung "Bergamont Evolve 8.5 All Mountain" vergibt...
Nach diesem Ärger und dem daraus resultierendem  Schriftverkehr den ich mit dieser Fa. geniessen durfte, sollte klar sein wie nun zu diesem Verein stehe!
Zu Votec kann ich fast nur positives Berichten. Zur Abwicklung meiner Anliegen muss ich sagen, dass ich immer auf ein offenes und freundliches Ohr (Hr. Rose) getroffen bin. Als Beispiel, benötigte ich einen anderen Adapter für meine Avid Elixir. Diese wurde mir innerhalb von 3 Tagen mit einer neuen 203er Bremsscheibe zugesendet.
Auch die angegebenen Lieferzeiten von 6-8 Wochen wurden eingehalten. Die Zwischenstandsinformationen waren auch immer aktuell. Das so etwas vom Kunden selber abgefragt werden muss, ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht wirklich der Weltuntergang! Das fällt für mich unter die Thematik, Rücksicht auf ein aufstrebendes, sich entwickelndes Unternehmen, dass gerade dabei ist sich zu perfektionieren. 
Ich bin der Meinung man sollte den Jungs auch etwas Freiraum zum Handeln überlassen, vor allem da es bei anderen Herstellern nicht wirklich anders abläuft...


----------



## nightprowler (30. November 2009)

Habe die Ehre,

da das Weib,ein neues Rad braucht, sind wir am  Samstag nach einer Wanderung(ja wir wandern auch) nach Freudenberg gefahren.
Um ca.16 Uhr sind wir dort aufgeschlagen, der Shop schliesst eigentlich um 14 Uhr.
Alles dunkel, doch hinter der Scheibe waren noch Leute.

 Dürfen wir Ihnen noch etwas zeigen?

 Gerne . 
 Wann kommen denn die neuen Geometrien an den Start?
 Im Januar, die Fotos sind in Arbeit.

 Darf ich fragen wer sie sind?

 Haydn.

 Also,wo wird man 2 Stunden nach Geschäftsschluss,noch vom Chef bedient ?

 Für mich kommt nur Votec in Frage.
 Und für ein Custommade Bike,bin ich auch gerne berei, etwas länger zu warten.


----------



## don-rock (30. November 2009)

TheTaste schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ..........Das so etwas vom Kunden selber abgefragt werden muss, ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht wirklich der Weltuntergang! Das fällt für mich unter die Thematik, Rücksicht auf ein aufstrebendes, sich entwickelndes Unternehmen, dass gerade dabei ist sich zu perfektionieren.
> Ich bin der Meinung man sollte den Jungs auch etwas Freiraum zum Handeln überlassen, vor allem da es bei anderen Herstellern nicht wirklich anders abläuft...



da sprichst du mir aus der seele.

ich hatte aber bei meinem vorherigen beitrag bzgl. reklamationsangelegenheiten noch was vergessen.
etwas das sehr schwierig zu beschreiben ist.

auch wenn man noch so angepisst ist, was ja verständlich ist wenn es einen "getroffen" hat - und auch wenn man 1000% (der meinung ist das man) im recht ist, bin ich davon überzeugt:

das der erstkontakt bei einer rekla-sache einen entscheidenden faktor darstellt, ob - und wenn wie weit kompensiert wird.

wenn man sofort druck macht und zu selbstbewusst auftritt, 
wird es hindernisse geben. da machen viele händler zu schnell "zu".
selbst wenn das auf noch so seriöse art und weise geschieht.
! soll überhaupt nicht bedeuten das man demütig ankriechen soll !

ich weiß, es ist schwierig und eine gradwanderung.

aber diese typisch deutsche "wir müssen da mal etwas besprechen" mentalität führt -denke ich- in solchen fällen am ehesten zum erfolg.
mehr mit verhandlungs-charakter als mit gerichtsverfahren-charakter rangehen.

echt schwierig zu beschreiben.
allerdings genauso schwierig umzusetzen - man ist ja geladen und enttäuscht, der verlust etc etc....

wenn das alles nichts hilft, kann man ja immer noch gas geben.

nicht das jemand von den betroffenen hier denkt, dass ich sie für ungeschickt halte - vllt. haben sie es ja sogar auf diese art versucht und sind trotzdem kalt abgewischt worden. kann genauso passieren.

aber mir hat das häufiger geholfen als die "hör mal da müsst ihr aber auf jeden fall was machen" methode.

und in den situationen wo ich beruflich entscheiden muss(te), ob ich eine rekla als solche akzeptiere oder nicht, ist das ebenso.

ich versuche dbzgl. zwar immer nach fakten zu entscheiden - aber hand aufs herz - man ist mensch und da spielen (solch emotionale) herangehensweisen halt automatisch ´ne rolle.
da kann man sich kaum bewusst gegen wehren.....  

wenn der händler allerdings sofort abweisend und vllt. sogar noch unverschämt reagiert, dann kann ich mich auch nur noch schwierig an meinen tipp halten


----------



## Blacky666 (4. Dezember 2009)

endlich ist mein v.sx fahrbar. hat mit allem hin und her schicken der von anfang an defekten teile ja auch nur *6 monate* gedauert
der sommer ist vorbei und so wandert es jetzt erstmal in den keller.
egal wie gut das rad jetzt ist, ich kaufe mir niemals wieder ein votec, geschweige denn eine magura gabel (erste war defekt am rad - zu magura geschickt - gabel wieder bekommen und festgestellt das jetzt noch mehr defekt war als vorher - gabel zurück zu votec - neue bekommen - neue war natürlich auch defekt - wieder zum service - heute endlich eine funktionierende gabel bekommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (4. Dezember 2009)

Nur wegen der Maguragabel kaufst du dir nie wieder ein Votec !? 
Immer diese "ich kaufe nie wieder ... " Sprüche. Als könnte man im Leben nicht mal Pech haben.


----------



## Blacky666 (4. Dezember 2009)

du kannst dir ja gerne zig räder kaufen. ich hab noch nie so eine ******* erlebt! ich bin froh, dass das rad nach 6 monaten endlich fahrbereit ist obwohl mein rad nach 6 wochen fahrbereit bei mir sein sollte. 
und wegen magura: die leute vom service sagten mir am telefon, dass der fehler den die letzte gabel hatte technisch nicht möglich sein und haben mich als "idioten" dargestellt.
komischerweise wurde die gabel aber laut lieferschein repariert und nun funktioniert sie so wie sie es soll. 
ich kaufe mir nicht wegen der magura gabel kein votec mehr, sondern: votec kommt wegen der lieferzeiten, ausreden, garantieabwicklung,... für mich nicht mehr in frage und bei magura scheint es ja wohl keine endkontrollen zu geben


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Dezember 2009)

Was war denn an der Gabel defekt? Ich hatte meine auch bei Magura, nur hab ich das Gefühl, daß sie immer noch nicht 100%ig funzt.


----------



## Blacky666 (4. Dezember 2009)

hab ne magura wotan
bei der ersten funktionierte albert select nicht. nach dem service ging es aber dafür war die gabel (bei as ausgeschaltet) selbst bei 1 bar druck knüppel hart und ließ sich nur noch 20mm absenken. laut service-telefonat war danach irgendeine druckkammer defekt. da kann man mal sehen wie viel dort nach einer reparatur kontrolliert wird.
bei der zweiten funktionierte as zwar aber genau verkehrt rum. also on = keine funktion; off = funktionierte.


----------



## 19gerdi92 (6. Dezember 2009)

ich seh das ganze wie freak511 
is wirklich so das mer mal pech ham kann
und es is ja net bei jedem votec käufer 
und wichig is doch das du se widder hast (ganz und in guten zustand)
Ich hof natürlich das es bei mir keine so schwierigkeiten bei meim FR geben wird des ich mir vill kauf
Wann kommt des etzt eig raus. 
Ich hab ma gehört des soll im Dezember kommen also etzt eig so langsam 
bein scho voll gespannt^^

Gruß


----------



## TheTaste (7. Dezember 2009)

19gerdi92 schrieb:


> ich seh das ganze wie freak511
> is wirklich so das mer mal pech ham kann
> und es is ja net bei jedem votec käufer
> und wichig is doch das du se widder hast (ganz und in guten zustand)
> ...



Tüte Deidsch, 3 Geld 80?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (7. Dezember 2009)

Ort: Oberfranken, das zählt zu Bayern. Von daher wars doch ganz gut


----------



## Onkel Manuel (7. Dezember 2009)

Franken hin oder her, des ist einfach schwer verständlich. Ich stell einfach mal ne Tüte Deutsch hin, bedient euch...  


Zu Votec: Also wenn ich das hier so lese, dann beschleicht mich das Gefühl, daß man sich besser nur den Rahmen-Kit kauft und den dann selber bestückt, also als Umrüst-Vorgang. Und die ganzen Berichte über die defekten Magura-Gabeln werfen nur ein unnötig schlechtes Licht auf Votec... 


Manuel


----------



## don-rock (7. Dezember 2009)

hab 2 votec bikes und 2 magura gabeln und alles funzt einwandfrei.

aber wenn mir das passiert wäre, dann würde ich mich sicherlich auch sehr ärgern und entsprechend reagieren.

egal wo man hinschaut, bike-komponenten, unterhaltungselektronik, IT, pro-audio, autos, textil, ....
scheint heutzutage echt zufall zu sein, wenn neuware einwandfrei ist...


----------



## lukabe (10. Dezember 2009)

Hab heute die Bestätigung bekommen dass mein V.SX morgen bzw. Montag aufgebaut wird und ich es dann nach nicht mal 3 Wochen(!) in Stuttgart abholen kann. 
Bin "leider" ab Donnerstag für 3 Wochen in Thailand, werd mich also erst nächstes Jahr damit vergnügen können. Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## StullY (10. Dezember 2009)

Franken gehört eben nicht zu Bayern!


----------



## Brickowski (10. Dezember 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Hab heute die Bestätigung bekommen dass mein V.SX morgen bzw. Montag aufgebaut wird und ich es dann nach nicht mal 3 Wochen(!) in Stuttgart abholen kann.
> Bin "leider" ab Donnerstag für 3 Wochen in Thailand, werd mich also erst nächstes Jahr damit vergnügen können. Ich freu mich drauf




Soll ichs solange in meine Obhut nehmen und die Gabel schonmal einrollen?
Viel Spaß in Thailand


----------



## lukabe (10. Dezember 2009)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Soll ichs solange in meine Obhut nehmen und die Gabel schonmal einrollen?
> Viel Spaß in Thailand



Ne lass mal, entjungfern wollt ichs schon selbst 
Außerdem will ich das mittlere und große Kettenblatt als "ungefahren" weiterverkaufen. Das Baby wird nämlich auf 2-fach 22/36 umgerüstet.
Thailand wird mit Sicherheit toll...


----------



## litefreak (20. Dezember 2009)

Ob es Votec noch vor Weihnachten mit der neuen Webseite für 2010er Modelle schafft?


----------



## Erroll (20. Dezember 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Ob es Votec noch vor Weihnachten mit der neuen Webseite für 2010er Modelle schafft?



Ich wage es zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Kanasta (21. Dezember 2009)

hmmm
so wies aussieht sind einige heiß auf die Neuen

in Päsentationsvideo vom neuen v.fr war ja die Rede von Anfang/ Mitte Dezember


aber das ist ja auch schon hinfällig

hauptsache schneller als die lieferzeiten van canyon...
da wirst ja bekloppt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (21. Dezember 2009)

in der neuen Bike war auch ne Werbung drin, in der die neuen Modelle auf der HP beworben wurden..liest sich jedenfalls so, als ob die Homepage schon laufen sollte,als die Anzeige veröffentlich wurde.
Naja,ich hab mein VSX,mir isses egal  Aber so ein VFR.....ja,so ein VFR geistert noch in meinen Träumen umher


----------



## Reese23 (22. Dezember 2009)

Kanasta schrieb:


> hmmm
> so wies aussieht sind einige heiß auf die Neuen
> 
> in Päsentationsvideo vom neuen v.fr war ja die Rede von Anfang/ Mitte Dezember
> ...



Wo gibts den das Video???


----------



## Kanasta (22. Dezember 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=420201

also ich hab dieses Video gemeint, wos v.fr kurz vorgestellt wird

macht extrem lust auf mehr


----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. Dezember 2009)

Hab gerade mal eben angerufen - letzter Stand, den Cheffe den Mitarbeitern mitgeteilt hat, ist das die neuen Modelle zwischen Xmas und NewYear auf der Votec HP erscheinen werden. Bin schon etwas f1ckrig, da das V.SX mit Hammerschmidt eigentlich schon feststeht, wie das Amen in der Kirche... braucht irgendwer günstig nen 2007-er V.FR?

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## Reese23 (22. Dezember 2009)

Danke für den Link und den aktuellen Lagebericht zu den 2010er Modellen.

Haben die auch was gesagt ab wann die 2010er verfügbar sein sollen?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich den netten Herrn am Telefon richtig verstanden habe, dann auch sofort...


----------



## ka1saa (23. Dezember 2009)

auf der eurobike war davon die rede, dass die neuen modelle nov. zu sehen und dann dez., spätestens anfang jan. verfügbar sind, aber so sehr sie sich um ihre hp kümmern (seit der eurobike gibts... ein neues startfoto ), wage ich das dreist zu bezweifeln .


----------



## Daniel72 (23. Dezember 2009)

Sagt mal kennt einer folgendes Problem: unter Last blockiert der Umwerfer an der Kettenstrebe. Variation des Luftdrucks hat nichts gebracht außer ein Hardtail-feeling.
Hab mit Votec telefoniert, aber ein Konstruktionsfehler ist dort nicht bekannt - bleibt also nur ein Montagefehler? Es handelt sich um ein V.MR mit - ich meine es ist eine - E-Type Werferaufnahme.


----------



## Onni (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ist der Umwerfer des VMR nicht auch an der Schwinge befestigt wie beim SX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (23. Dezember 2009)

Daniel72 schrieb:


> unter Last blockiert der Umwerfer an der Kettenstrebe


Meinst du beim Treten oder beim Einfedern? Und was genau meinst du mit "blockieren"? Ach ja, ein Bild vom betreffenden Bereich wäre auch net schlecht... 

Manuel


----------



## Daniel72 (23. Dezember 2009)

Onni schrieb:


> Hallo, ist der Umwerfer des VMR nicht auch an der Schwinge befestigt wie beim SX?


 
Nein ist er nicht. Ich meine es ist diese E-Type Halterung. Bild geht leider nicht, da das Rad wieder im Shop in Berlin steht. Der "Käfig" des Werfers stößt beim drauf sitzen an der Kettenstrebe an, als wäre er zu lang.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (23. Dezember 2009)

Top Swing = tiefe Montage am Sitzrohr --> Klick!
E-Type = Montage am Tretlagergehäuse --> Klack!

Ich hau das nämlich auch immer durcheinander mit den Begriffen...  

Aber wenn der Umwerfer an der Kettenstrebe anschlägt, dann stimmt da wirklich was nicht. Ich nehme mal an, der Händler kümmert sich grad drum?


----------



## pixelquantec (23. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir ist 1 mm Luft zur Kettenstrebe ( bei Stellung am kleinsten Blatt ) und da der Umwerfer direkt an der Schwinge ( und somit an der Kettenstrebe ) montiert ist, kann da nichts anschlagen.
Zu lang wird er wohl nicht sein, allerdings kann man ihn etwas nachjustieren. Ein Loch der Befestigung ist ein Langloch.


----------



## Onni (24. Dezember 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist 1 mm Luft zur Kettenstrebe ( bei Stellung am kleinsten Blatt ) und da der Umwerfer direkt an der Schwinge ( und somit an der Kettenstrebe ) montiert ist, kann da nichts anschlagen.
> Zu lang wird er wohl nicht sein, allerdings kann man ihn etwas nachjustieren. Ein Loch der Befestigung ist ein Langloch.



Mei, des hob i doch a gsagt. Schoane Festdag wünsch i eu!


----------



## Daniel72 (24. Dezember 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist 1 mm Luft zur Kettenstrebe ( bei Stellung am kleinsten Blatt ) und da der Umwerfer direkt an der Schwinge ( und somit an der Kettenstrebe ) montiert ist, kann da nichts anschlagen.
> Zu lang wird er wohl nicht sein, allerdings kann man ihn etwas nachjustieren. Ein Loch der Befestigung ist ein Langloch.


 
Also ich fahre das V.MR mit XT Ausstattung. Da ist der Werfer nicht an der Schwinge montiert, eher an der Kurbel. Vielleicht ist das bei der XTR anders. Ja ja ich weiß - das ist eher unwahrscheinlich, aber im Laden stand eins mit der SLX und da war es auch eine andere Montage. Wenn ich mich drauf setze, dann setzt sich der Werfer auf die Schwinge/Kettenstrebe. Daher gab es bei der Montage wohl auch keine Probleme, tritt ja nur unter Belastung auf.
Lirumlarum, das Ding steht nun im Laden und ich hole es im neuen Jahr ab.
Ich wünsch mal allen schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (24. Dezember 2009)

*Ich wünsche allen VOTEC Fahrern (-innen) schöne Weihnachtstage
Macht euch ein paar höchst gemütliche Tage Im Kreis eurer lieben   bikes

LG Guido

​*


----------



## FullyBiker (29. Dezember 2009)

Hat irgend jemand Erfahrungen mit Votec NC1 oder M6, die alten Bikes, worauf die neuen aufbauen, zb. ist das Votec V GTC der Nachfolger des legänderen NC1 was erstmals 2003 auf der Eurobike vorgestellt wurde! Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen! Frohes neues Jahr wünscht euch der Daniel


----------



## dirkli (29. Dezember 2009)

Was heisst den Erfahrungen?
Ich habe ein M6 Light und bin megazufrieden damit......

Natuerlich mit meinem V.XCR auch.....


----------



## FullyBiker (29. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich hab auch ein M6, wie ist denn deins, was und wie viel fährst du ? Gruß Daniel


----------



## sundaydrive+r (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte mal ein M6 und war auch sehr zufrieden - mit GS 6 Air drin und Voitl Hinterbau:





Finale Ligure im April 2008


----------



## FullyBiker (29. Dezember 2009)

Ganz schön eingesaut das schöne Teil, fährst du das jetzt nicht mehr ?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (29. Dezember 2009)

Hab es letztes Jahr noch zugunsten meines V8 aufgegeben - hab meinen V8 Rahmen wieder aufgebaut und den M6 Rahmen verkauft... aktuell hab ich 2 Votec Räder zu Hause - ein Tox mit ner GS 4 Classic und ein 2007-er V.FR (welches nächstes definitiv verkauft wird), das V8 ist leider kaputt gegangen und verkauft worden. Dafür kommt aber ein neues Votec wieder rein - ein 2010-er V.SX ...ach und wenn mal viel Geld übrig ist, dann werde ich mir auch nochmal ein Mole No. 5 zulegen


----------



## dirkli (30. Dezember 2009)

Mein M6 light ist ein 56er Rahmen mit gepimpter Steiner-Gabel.
Stammt noch aus der alten Votec-Produktion (hmm, vor welcher Pleite war das denn?, glaube der vorletzten.....)

Fahre so um die 2.000km im Jahr, zu mehr komme ich leider nicht.
Und die werden nun auch noch mit dem XCR geteilt.

Der M6-Rahmen liegt mir eigtl. mehr als das XCR, fuer mich ist das DER Traum-Rahmen. Wenn er noch ein bischen steifer waere und nicht staendig im Tretlager knarzen waere, waere es perfekt.....

Geb ich nimmer her!


----------



## FullyBiker (30. Dezember 2009)

Wo willst du denn ein Mole No.5 herbekommen, da sind doch nur 25 Stück von gebaut worden meines Wissens nach ?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (30. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich schnell bin, krieg ich noch eins - ein Schweizer hat noch 2 oder 3 auf Lager. Mehr wird aber nicht verraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (31. Dezember 2009)

*Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein gesundes, erfolgreiches und glückliches* (bike)*Jahr 2010.*


----------



## Onni (31. Dezember 2009)

armor schrieb:


> *Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein gesundes, erfolgreiches und glückliches* (bike)*Jahr 2010.*




 Euch auch!!! Mögen Eure Wünsche für 2010 in Erfüllung gehen!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche Euch auch ein erfolgreiches Bikejahr 2010!!!

Von Votec bin ich gerade wieder etwas enttäuscht - die HP zeigt noch immer die 2009-er... mal schauen, vielleicht bringen sie direkt um 0:00 Uhr morgen früh die 2010-er


----------



## Reese23 (4. Januar 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch auch ein erfolgreiches Bikejahr 2010!!!
> 
> Von Votec bin ich gerade wieder etwas enttäuscht - die HP zeigt noch immer die 2009-er... mal schauen, vielleicht bringen sie direkt um 0:00 Uhr morgen früh die 2010-er



Hat sich wohl immer noch nix getan bei denen...


----------



## FullyBiker (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo weiss einer von euch wann es endlich, die ersten Bilder vom neuen Votec VFR gibt ? Gruß Daniel


----------



## Kanasta (4. Januar 2010)

bilder gibts doch schon im eurobike thread irgendwo, sowie ein video


und in der letzten freeride ist sogar ein testbericht drinn


----------



## Esh (4. Januar 2010)

Ich habe heute mal Interessenhalber mit Votec telefoniert. der Typ am tel. hat gesagt das es mit dem FR wohl etwas länger dauert weil die nochmal testen gefahren sind, mit ner weicheren Feder am Heck.
Aller spätestens mitte Februar sollen die FR Rahmen dann fertig und bestellbar sein.
Und Lieferzeit fürs komplette Bike soll dann aller spätestens mitte/ende März sein 

Die neue HP sollte wohl nach Weihnachten on kommen aber es gab irgendwelche Probleme und jetz ist sie nächste, spätestend übernächste Woche online.

Soweit das was er mir gesagt hat.

Lg Esh


----------



## sundaydrive+r (5. Januar 2010)

Jut, also Vertröstungstaktik - ich hab bei meinem Telefonat auch nächste Woche gehört... wie sagt man so schön, Nachtigall ick hör Dir trapsen oder neuere Wörter dafür wären Vaporware  

Ich hoffe ja auch innigst für mich, das sie es schnell auf die Reihe bekommen - der Lago Urlaub ist für Ende April geplant und da soll das V.SX seinen ersten Auslandseinsatz bekommen.


----------



## FullyBiker (5. Januar 2010)

Ich habe heute mit Votec telefoniert, die sprachen mit der Lieferzeit des neuen VFR je nach dem aber spätestens bis Mitte März sei es zu haben ! Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTM_RACER (7. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen,ob ich mir ein V.XC zulegen soll.Wie schwer ist der Rahmen mit 50cm?
Kann bitte mal jemand ein Bild von seinem V.XC Posten?

Grüße


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

mein XC schaut in Größe L/50cm so aus:





Rahmengewicht kann ich dir leider nicht nennen. Eventuell steht das Bike zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse, meld dich 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## armor (8. Januar 2010)

Hi,

in meinen Fotos findest du mehrere Aufnahmen eines V.XCR. Gleicher Rahmen wie XC nur mit anderen Zuganschlägen wegen der Rohloff...
Gewicht des Rahmens weiss ich auch nicht...

@all: in der neuen MTB wirbt Votec auch schon mit den 2010er Modellen...aber die HP zeigt immernoch die alten...

Greetz


----------



## Reese23 (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gestern in Stuttgart bei VOTEC und hab mal das V.SX anprobiert und mir alles genau angekuckt... sehr schickes Bike und nun auch meine erste Wahl.

Ich kann mich allerdings nicht zwischen der Lyrik und der Float entscheiden.

Frage an die Leute die schon ein SX fahren, ist die Absenkung wirklich nötig oder lässt sich das Bike auch mit vollen 160 mm vorne noch den Berg hoch fahren???


----------



## Flitsche (8. Januar 2010)

ich wage (auch als remedy fahrer und nicht v.sx)  zu behaupten, dass bei 160mm ne absenkung immer gut tut, wenns steiler wird und du groessere strecken bergauf zuruecklegst.
ich bin sehr dankbar um meine absenkung (talas 36 rc2 160mm) auch wenn ich auf 110 nur bei wirklich extrem steilen stuecken runter geh. aber 130 als normales bergauflevel ist schon sehr angenehm..


----------



## Erroll (8. Januar 2010)

Nimms mit der Float. Verkauf dann die Float und knall dir ne Lyrik U-turn rein. Ist meiner Meinung nach die Ideallösung. Du bekommst für die neue Float noch raltiv viel Geld und legst auf ne Lyrik U-turn nichts mehr an Geld drauf. Absenkung benutze ich nur, wenn es wirklich lange und steile Stücke bergauf geht. Für kleine Steigungen nutze ich es fast nicht. Im alpinen Gelände allerdings, bin ich immer sehr froh, eine Absenkung zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (8. Januar 2010)

Danke für eure Meinungen. Hier vor der Haustür (max. 400 HM) werde ich die Absenkung wohl nie brauchen aber wenns zum Bike-Urlaub zum Gardasee oder allgemein in die Alpen geht, könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass ich mich über die Absenkung freue.

Warum nicht gleich die Lyrik 2-Step nehmen die es im Konfigurator gibt? Zu der angebotenen Lyrik würd ich dann noch für 145  die Mission Control Einheit bestellen dann sollte die Gabel doch taugen oder?


----------



## Erroll (8. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich die Lyrik 2-Step nehmen die es im Konfigurator gibt? Zu der angebotenen Lyrik würd ich dann noch für 145  die Mission Control Einheit bestellen dann sollte die Gabel doch taugen oder?



Eben weil die angebotene Lyrik eine DFR ist und kein Mission Control hat. Ich für meinen Teil traue auch der 2-Step Geschichte nicht. Man liest und hört immer noch von zu vielen Ausfällen. Mit der Coil bist du sicher und sie wiegt in der aktuellen Version auch nicht die Welt mehr. Sind glaub ich 31 gr. Mehrgewicht als die 2-Step. Zudem hat sie die bessere Performance da Stahlfeder.


----------



## visualex (8. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich war gestern in Stuttgart bei VOTEC und hab mal das V.SX anprobiert und mir alles genau angekuckt... sehr schickes Bike und nun auch meine erste Wahl.
> 
> ...



Hi,

tja, bei der Frage, ob die Absenkung wirklich nötig ist, scheiden sich wahrscheinlich die Geister. Ich persönlich finde es schon eine gute Sache. Mein V.SX habe ich mit der Wotan genommen, bei der die Absenkung mit einem Remote-Hebel am Lenker funktioniert. Der kleine Plastikhebel hat sich aber leider beim ersten Absteigen über den Lenker verabschiedet. Das war zwar sehr ärgerlich, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, so richtig stark vermisst habe ich die Funktionalität danach nicht. Was ich aber bei fast jeder Tour benutze ist die absenkbare Sattelstütze. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, irgendwann mal keine mehr zu haben und überlege sogar eine mit Lenkrad-Remote zuzulegen.

Wenn es also gute Gründe für eine Gabel ohne Absenkung gibt, z.B. ein deutlich billiger Preis, denke ich, kann man schon auf die Funktion verzichten.

Schönen Gruss
visualex


----------



## TheTaste (8. Januar 2010)

Fahre an meinem VSX auch die 2 Step Air und möchte nichts anderes mehr!!! Die Absenkung funktioniert tadellos, binnen Sekunden mit nur einer halben Umdrehung des Wahlrades. Mittlerweile ist sie etwas eingefahrener und taucht bei Anwahl des vollen Federwegs wieder selbstständig auf die vollen 160mm auf. Einfach genial und in keinsterweise mit einer U-Turn (ich schraub ich mit bis zu 8 Umdrehungen zu tode) Variante vergleichbar.
Zur grundsätzlichen Frage ob eine Absenkung sinvoll ist:
Bei einem 160mm Bike definitiv! Und wenn das Absenkungssystem tadellos und ohne großen Aufwand einzusetzen ist, wirst auch du, bei regionalen 400Hm eher öfters Gebrauch von diesem Vorteil machen.
Trust me!
Zur Lyrik an sich: Ich kann diese Gabel nur absolut hervor heben. Ansprechverhalten, Feinfühligkeit und Steifigkeit sind einfach unschlagbar. Hatte vorher verschiedene FOX Talas und Manitou Minute Varianten an meinen Bikes aber keine reichte an die Lyrik ran. 

In der neuen Bike/ MTB sind aber auch Gabeltests zum nachlesen...


----------



## Daniel72 (8. Januar 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist 1 mm Luft zur Kettenstrebe ( bei Stellung am kleinsten Blatt ) und da der Umwerfer direkt an der Schwinge ( und somit an der Kettenstrebe ) montiert ist, kann da nichts anschlagen.
> Zu lang wird er wohl nicht sein, allerdings kann man ihn etwas nachjustieren. Ein Loch der Befestigung ist ein Langloch.


 
So soll es dann auch sein. Bei mir war's ein Montagefehler. Jetzt ist der Werfer an der entsprechenden Aufnahme montiert und nun funktionuckelt auch alles. Bleibt ein hässlicher Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe, mal sehen was Votec dazu sagt. Ich rechne mal mit ....!

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## Erroll (8. Januar 2010)

TheTaste schrieb:


> In der neuen Bike/ MTB sind aber auch Gabeltests zum nachlesen...


Naja, auf den Test der Bikebravo wird ich nichts geben. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 
Glaube eh wir sind hier im flaschen Fred. Eigentlich gehört die Frage und Diskussion dazu hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396538
Wenn bei The Taste die 2-Step Geschichte funktioniert, ist er einer von wenigen Glücklichen. Fakt ist, dass es trotz dem 2010er Innenleben immer noch Probleme mit der Absenkung gibt. Wenn man mal die Forensuche bemüht, kann man das sehr gut herausfiltern. 
Ich für meinen Teil vertraue der Geschichte weiterhin nicht. Für mich ist die Coil, einfach die Lyrik schlecht hin, da ich meine Absenkung nur an wirklich steilen, langen Anstiegen benutze und es einfach ne Sorglosgabel ist. Da macht es mir nix aus, 2 Sekunden länger zu stehen, als die Kollegen mit 2-Step.


----------



## Reese23 (8. Januar 2010)

Sorry für den den ausgeuferten Offtopic zur Gabel. 

Ich habe mir nun nach langem hin und her das V.SX mit der Lyrik bestellt und werde mir dazu die Mission Control Einheit für die Hi- und Lowspeed Druckstufe inkl. Floodgate für 145  besorgen. Dann hat die Gabel alles was ich mir wünsche und liegt preislich auf Augenhöhe mit der wählbaren Fox Float.

Sollte das 2-Step echt Probleme machen bin ich halt angeschmiert aber wer weiß, vielleicht läufts auch.


----------



## Erroll (8. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Sollte das 2-Step echt Probleme machen bin ich halt angeschmiert aber wer weiß, vielleicht läufts auch.


Du kannst zur Not auch nachträglich noch auf Solo Air oder Coil umbauen. Von Air auf Coil geht. Anders rum wäre es problematischer. Ist auf jeden Fall ne super Gabel, egal ob Coil oder air. Vielleicht hast ja glück mit dem 2-step und es funktioniert auf dauer.


----------



## Brickowski (9. Januar 2010)

meine 2step funktoniert seit ich das Bike hab immernoch einwandfrei


----------



## eme999 (9. Januar 2010)

Verkaufe einen *[/VOTEC V.CR RAHMEN 46B] komplett schwarz RH. 46 NEUWERTIG 350*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (9. Januar 2010)

Brickowski schrieb:


> meine 2step funktoniert seit ich das Bike hab immernoch einwandfrei



Na das lässt ja hoffen...  hast du die das Problem mit der vollen Nutzung des Federwegs inzwischen hinbekommen?

Da ich die Mission Control Einheit noch in der Gabel haben will werd ich die Lyrik erst mal zerlegen und dabei die Ölmengen nachmessen, daran soll das ja meistens hängen bzg. Federwegsnutzung.


----------



## Brickowski (9. Januar 2010)

nö,hab noch nix dran gemacht,da im Moment eh so viel Schnee liegt, dass man im prinzip mit ner Starrgabel fahren könnt :-(


----------



## lukabe (10. Januar 2010)

So, ich will jetzt auch noch mal ein positives Feedback zu Votec abgeben.
War heute im Shop in Stuttgart und hab mein V.SX abgeholt und es hat alles super geklappt. 
Alle Teile dran die ich wollte, die Extrawünsche beim Lenker berücksichtigt, hab auch gleich meine mitgebrachten Pedalen montiert bekommen und hab vorm Bezahlen ne kleine Probefahrt durch den Schnee machen können.
Soweit also alles super, der Mitarbeiter dort hat mir auch noch die Bremsscheiben nochmal so gerichtet dass sie komplett schleiffrei sind.
Erstservice kann ich beim Händler meines Vertrauens machen lassen und dann einfach die Rechnung an Votec schicken, damit ich nich die eineinhalb Stunden nach Stuttgart fahren muss bzw. das Bike verschicken muss.
Für all das ein großes  hoch von mir. Ich würde und werde wenn mal nötig auf jeden Fall wieder bei Votec kaufen.
Und jetzt noch n Bild meines neuen Spielzeugs


----------



## Reese23 (10. Januar 2010)

Moin,

hab dein Bike gesehen als ich am letzten Donnerstag im Shop in Stuttgart war...


----------



## lukabe (10. Januar 2010)

so klein is die Welt
Stand da leider schon seit 4 Wochen weil ichs vorher nich abholen konnte...


----------



## Brickowski (10. Januar 2010)

boah ich liebe das VSX in schwarz-weiss (habs ja auch) Ich kann mich an dem Teil nich satt sehen,ehrlich!
Mit den DT Swiss Laufrädern sieht das Teil soooo geil aus! herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem geilen Bike und viel viel Spaß beim fahren.


----------



## lukabe (10. Januar 2010)

Geht mir genau so...ich könnte den ganzen Tag aufm Bett sitzen und das Teil anstarren


----------



## Reese23 (10. Januar 2010)

Ihr sollt nicht kucken sondern fahren damit...


----------



## eme999 (10. Januar 2010)

Verkaufe!!!!

Votec V.cr Rahmen Rh 46 (komplett schwarz)
Shimano XTR Kurbel
Shimanon XTR Umwerfer
Syntace P6 carbonstütze
Syntace Sattelschelle
Selle Sattel slr xc gel flow
DT Swiss TiTan Schnellspanner
Racing Ralph 2mal 
Syntace Duraflite Carbon Lenker
Syntace Lenker griffe
(ALLES NEUWERTIGER ZUSTAND!!!!!)
700 VHB EURoNEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo emme999!

Wird das in Einzelteilen von dir verkauft?
Wenns doch in Aufbau ist:
Was sind denn bitte für LRS, Bremsen und Fork dran? Laufleistung in km? Rahmenbaujahr 08 oder 09? 
Und auf jeden Fall bitte Bilder!

Bin interessiert!

Greetz


----------



## lukabe (10. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ihr sollt nicht kucken sondern fahren damit...



Wurde heute artgerecht bei -5 Grad im Schnee und auf der Rodelpiste bewegt


----------



## Brickowski (10. Januar 2010)

war auch auf der Rodelpiste,allerdings mitm Schlitten  an biken ist hier nich zu denken,ich habs probiert,es dreht sich einfach nixmehr xD


----------



## lukabe (10. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte den Schlitten aufm Rucksack und war mit paar Kumpels dann rodeln  
Mit dem Bike die Piste hochfahren war aber unmöglich, selbst auf den Feldwegen is schon schwer voranzukommen.


----------



## Reese23 (10. Januar 2010)

Wir waren heute auch biken - bei ca. 20 cm Schnee. Auf Trails war kein durchkommen, nur da wo der geliebte  Förster oder Jäger mit seiner Karre ne Spur gemacht hat ging es dann.

War trotzdem super...


----------



## joasn (11. Januar 2010)

hey votec-rider,
hat jemand interesse an einem votec v.fr. 1.3 es ist in topp zustand alles gerichtet und kundendienst ist auch drauf. das ganze bike gibts für 2.000 euro auf verhandlungsbasis. bei fragen oder anfrage nach bildern meldet euch einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (13. Januar 2010)

Ahoi,

eben hat mich VOTEC angerufen wegen meiner V.SX Bestellung von letztem Freitag. Wie schon geschrieben ist ja die Lyrik 2-Step Air ausverkauft daher wurde mir die 2010er Lyrik Coil U-Turn angeboten.

Heute teilte mir jetzt der super nette Sachbearbeiter von VOTEC mit, dass die 2010er Lyriks etwa Mitte Februar kommen werden. Bei dem Gespräch fragte er mich noch ob ich evtl. auch noch ein paar Tage länger warten könne, dann würde ich auch noch den 2010er Rahmen bekommen - alles natürlich auf Preisniveau des aktuell konfiguriertem 2009er V.SX.

Sollte einer von euch evtl. ein V.SX 2010 wollen, macht es vielleicht Sinn jetzt noch ein 2009er zu bestellen (alter Preis) und aber ein 2010er zu bekommen ohne die Preisanhebung von 7% mitzunehmen.


Die neue Website soll, wie man mir sagte, spätestens in 10 Tagen online sein dann ist sowieso schicht mit den 2009er Modellen.

So long...


----------



## ibislover (16. Januar 2010)

interessant.
haben vorher nämlich auch ein bike bestellt und der nette herr im shop meinte es seien die 2010er rahmen nämlich schon da.
wollte man einen solchen haben (mit iscg und etwas tieferem oberrohr) würden allerdings 8% mehr auf den gesamtpreis anfallen.

habe gleich angerufen und nochmal nachgehakt. er wird das klären. 2009er rahmen haben sie wohl gar nicht mehr...

2step gibt es nächstes jahr nicht mehr. nur noch lyrik uturn und solo air mit dh kartusche, was ich gewählt habe.

außerdem habe ich den rahmen in schwarz anodisiert bestellt, was ca. 250g spart!

ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Erroll (16. Januar 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> außerdem habe ich den rahmen in schwarz anodisiert bestellt, was ca. 250g spart!



Ich ärgere mich heute noch schwarz, dass ich das nicht auch gemacht habe. Mal sehen, evtl. lasse ich das nächsten Winter nachträglich machen. 
250 gr sind halt schon ein Wort und schwarz anodisiert ist einfach problemlos. 
Bin mal gespannt, wie sehr sie das Oberrohr jetzt abgesenkt haben. Mein Rahmen ist S. Da ist das Oberrohr schon sehr weit unten. Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass es noch weiter geht. Zumindest beim S Rahmen.


----------



## ka1saa (18. Januar 2010)

nur mal so als info nach ner mail-anfrage meinerseits an alle anderen interessenten (falls votec mitliest, danke für die infos, will euch euer postfach nicht noch mehr füllen ):

"[...]
 die 2010er Modelle werden anzusehen sowie zu bestellen sein, sobald die neue Website online geht. 
Die Website sollte nach Verspätung u.a. aus technischen Gründen in ca. 1 bis 1 ½ Wochen umgestellt werden. Einen Schlussverkauf wird es voraussichtlich nicht geben, da die Lager bedingt durch eine Flut von Bestellungen geleert sind.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

ihr Votec Team"


----------



## Dragonback (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte gestern bei Votec angerufen und mich nach dem XC erkundigt. Die Lieferzeit würde 4-6 Wochen betragen. Das müssten dann aber schon die 2010 Rahmen sein oder? Hatte den Thread hier erst danach gefunden. Ich geh dann davon aus, dass auf der Seite noch die alten Modelle zu sehen sind.


----------



## ka1saa (22. Januar 2010)

Dragonback schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern bei Votec angerufen und mich nach dem XC erkundigt. Die Lieferzeit würde 4-6 Wochen betragen. Das müssten dann aber schon die 2010 Rahmen sein oder? Hatte den Thread hier erst danach gefunden. Ich geh dann davon aus, dass auf der Seite noch die alten Modelle zu sehen sind.


*check* jap, sind noch die alten... demnächst dann neues material... bin ich ja mal gespannt!

ach ja, und was man so im thread hier liest und nach ihrer aussage, dass die lager leer sind, wirds das neue modell sein. wenns wirklich in 4-6wochen klappt, wär das ne schicke sache! aber fragen kost nichts...


----------



## Esh (22. Januar 2010)

So, nachdem Votec die neue HP seit Monaten verschiebt und sie beim letzten von vielen Anrufen gesagt haben das die HP diesmal zu 100% ende dieser Woche on gehen sollte und sie es nicht ist, wird es kein Votec Bike für mich geben. 
Verarschen können die sich alleine, so lange warten bis auch das letzte alte Bike ausm Lager ist um dann endlich mal die Bikes für 2010 zu präsentieren... -.-
Denn wenn die wirklich 2 Monate brauchen um ne HP online zu stellen machen sie etwas gewaltig falsch.
Und wenn sie mein Geld nicht brauchen wird es Morgen der Norco Händler bekommen, der kümmert sich wenigstens um seine Kunden.
So, Dampf abgelassen =D

Hoffe das ihr nichtmehr all zu lange warten müsst bis die neuen Bikes da sind 

lg Esh


----------



## ka1saa (22. Januar 2010)

Esh schrieb:


> So, nachdem Votec die neue HP seit Monaten verschiebt und sie beim letzten von vielen Anrufen gesagt haben das die HP diesmal zu 100% ende dieser Woche on gehen sollte und sie es nicht ist, wird es kein Votec Bike für mich geben.
> Verarschen können die sich alleine, so lange warten bis auch das letzte alte Bike ausm Lager ist um dann endlich mal die Bikes für 2010 zu präsentieren... -.-
> Denn wenn die wirklich 2 Monate brauchen um ne HP online zu stellen machen sie etwas gewaltig falsch.
> Und wenn sie mein Geld nicht brauchen wird es Morgen der Norco Händler bekommen, der kümmert sich wenigstens um seine Kunden.
> ...


rate, warum ich inzwischen ein rose hab xD...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (23. Januar 2010)

Ich war gestern nochmal im Votec Store hier in Berlin - Grund ist wohl der Chef, der mit HP nicht zufrieden war - Ende Januar ist sie wohl endgültig on.

Ganz ehrlich, ich finds besser so - der neue Eigentümer will nicht die Fehler der Vergangenheit wiederholen und achte dabei sehr aufs Detail.

Ich bin selbst auch schon recht ungeduldig, da ich mein V.SX Ende April am Lago (spätestens) einfahren möchte, alles wird gut sag ich da nur 

bis denne,
sunday, der zu keiner anderen Marke switchen wird...

PS.: Kleiner Tipp - auf Facebook gibts zum Thema Votec ne Gruppe Votec-Berlin.


----------



## Reese23 (23. Januar 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> da ich mein V.SX Ende April am Lago (spätestens) einfahren möchte



...na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob wir uns vor Ort treffen... hab das selbe Vorhaben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostFocus (23. Januar 2010)

ich hab mir letzte Woche  auch eins bestellt aber kein vsx , hab aber bis jetz  noch nichts gehört von denen.  Hoffentlich sagen die ned das  es nicht mehr gibt .   hatte nämlich  erst 6 monate gewartet auf mein vorheriges bestelltes Bike, das aber  nicht  geliefert werden konnte ( kein Votec)


----------



## sundaydrive+r (23. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ...na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob wir uns vor Ort treffen... hab das selbe Vorhaben!



Siehe Gardasee Revolutions (Part 3 of our Lago story  ) im Berlin/Brandenburger Forum - man könnte sich vorher sicher absprechen und uns beim Bikefestival dann mal gemeinsam am Votec Stand einfinden.

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## Dragonback (25. Januar 2010)

Email heute von Votec auf die Anfrage, welche Farben lieferbar sind. 

Momentan sind ausschließlich die Farben erhältlich, die Sie auf der Website finden -es sind alle diese Farben möglich, nicht nur die vier zum jeweiligen Modell. In Kürze wird es weitere Farben geben wenn die 2010er Website online geht, so ca. in 1 bis 1 ½ Wochen.
Es ist möglich den Rahmen in schwarz matt anodisiert zu erhalten, mit aufpolierten schwarzen Schriftzügen. Dies kostet 90 Euro Aufpreis.
Weitere Informationen zu Preisen und Komponenten sind noch nicht erhältlich, sie werden mit Erscheinen der Website veröffentlicht. Die Lieferzeiten betragen ca. 4-6 Wochen ab Bestellung / Zahlungseingang.

Tja, was macht man jetzt. Jetzt noch bestellen oder warten, bis die 2010 seite online ist? Stimmt das, das wenn man jetzt bestellt die alten Preise noch zahlt?


----------



## softbiker (25. Januar 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> ich hab mir letzte Woche  auch eins bestellt aber kein vsx , hab aber bis jetz  noch nichts gehört von denen.  Hoffentlich sagen die ned das  es nicht mehr gibt .   hatte nämlich  erst 6 monate gewartet auf mein vorheriges bestelltes Bike, das aber  nicht  geliefert werden konnte ( kein Votec)



Lass mich raten? Canyon lässt grüßen


----------



## ikky (29. Januar 2010)

Endlich! Die 2010 Seite ist online!!


----------



## lukabe (29. Januar 2010)

Hä? Also ich seh noch die alte.


----------



## Brickowski (29. Januar 2010)

ähmmmm,ne,im moment kommt auf votec.com die alte und auf votec.de ein whitescreen mit "it works" am rand lol...nein it doesnt work for me


----------



## lukabe (29. Januar 2010)

Das "It Works" steht das glaub ich schon seit geraumer Zeit...


----------



## Brickowski (29. Januar 2010)

Hab ich nie bemerkt,ich check wohl immer nur die .com domain,bin jetzt halt spaßeshalber mal auf die .de.....naja,die neue Seite wird schon bald kommen...nur Geduld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (29. Januar 2010)

votec.com tut. schaut in ordnung aus. morgen mal genauer betrachten


----------



## lukabe (29. Januar 2010)

Mhm... ich seh noch "alt" 
Ich geh jetzt pennen, evlt. seh ich ausgeschlafen dann mehr.


----------



## ikky (29. Januar 2010)

das v.fr ist echt top. Wenn man doch mehr Geld hätte  

Das man zu den Standardfarben noch die Option hat weitere Lackierungen zu wählen finde ich sehr cool.


----------



## Brickowski (29. Januar 2010)

Heut nacht ging die Neue,jetzt seh ich wieder die alte Homepage.Wird wohl im Lauf des tages vollends online gehen...Das midnight blue sah heut nacht im halbschlaf jedenfalls gut aus


----------



## Dragonback (29. Januar 2010)

Votec.com is new and online


----------



## lukabe (29. Januar 2010)

bei mir immernoch nich 
Edit: Doch  Juhu. http://votec.com ist noch die alte, http://www.votec.com is die neue. Strange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (29. Januar 2010)

Boahhh,das VFR sieht so gut aus


----------



## lukabe (29. Januar 2010)

Aber echt 
Der Konfigurator funktioniert leider noch nicht ganz...


----------



## _mike_ (29. Januar 2010)

Beide sind bei mir gleich, nur bei /www.votec.com war unterm Bild keine Links zu den AGBs etc...

Moment, ein paar sekunden später ist der link auf beiden weg, aber bei .de noch da??


----------



## lukabe (29. Januar 2010)

Unter dieser Adresse: http://votec.com/votec/?rvn=1 seh ich noch die alten Bikes.
Hier: http://www.votec.de/votec/?rvn=1 genau das gleiche Spiel...


----------



## Brickowski (29. Januar 2010)

Ja grade werd ich auch immer weitergeleitet auf die alte..naja sie basteln dran nehm ich an, wird bestimmt bald alles funktionieren  ich muss mir das VFR noch mindestens 3 Stunden lang anschauen


----------



## Reese23 (29. Januar 2010)

Ich bekomm auch nur die alte Seite...


----------



## Unikum777 (29. Januar 2010)

Bei mir geht diese hier: http://www.votec.de/votec/

Sehen schon lecker aus...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Erroll (29. Januar 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht diese hier: http://www.votec.de/votec/



Ich sehe da nur die alten Bikes.


----------



## _mike_ (29. Januar 2010)

für ne kurze zeit hatte ich die neue und wollt sofort ein V.FR bestellen 

Jetzt ist wieder die alte Seite da 

HABEN WILL! JETZT!


----------



## Reese23 (29. Januar 2010)

Entweder bin ich zu blöd oder hab den falschen Browser... ich bekomm nur alt und ab und zu ne Fehlermeldung!

EDIT: Mach mal bitte einer ein Sreenshot von der neuen Seite wenn sie einer vor de Nase hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (29. Januar 2010)

Anscheinend basteln die noch dran rum. Die .com-Seite wird auf die .de-Seite umgeleitet und das ist noch die alte Version...


----------



## LostFocus (29. Januar 2010)

hat jemand überhaupt mal  nach einer bestellung ne email bekommen oder sonstiges, das das überwiesene geld eingegangen ist ? hab seit bestellung nix  mehr gehört vor 2 wochen. Hab dan ma bei Votec angerufen, der mitarbeiter  meinte laufende  bestellungen kan er nicht einsehen.


----------



## Reese23 (29. Januar 2010)

Ich stehe mit denen eigentlich in regem Kontakt allerdings weiß ich auch nicht so 100%ig was Sache ist bzgl Liefertermin.
Geld hab ich keins überwiesen weil ich das Rad im Shop in Stuttgart abholen werd... hät ich an deiner Stelle aber auch nicht gemacht, Nachnahme ist sicher besser auch wenns paar Euro extra kostet!


----------



## ibislover (29. Januar 2010)

heute morgen ging es für 1.5 stunden.

da ich, weil die ausstattungsvarianten des vsx sich erheblich geändert haben, updaten musste auf die nächst höhere (+500 euro), habe ich gleich im shop in stuttgart angerufen.
die shops und votec selber können seit einigen tagen darauf zugreifen, durften es aber nicht sagen.

vlt. geht sie ja noch vorm den woende online. ansonsten wohl montag.

huch?
ich habe auch im shop in stuggi bestellt und werde da auch abholen. habe aber 500 euro angezhalt.
lieferzeit ab erscheinen der website soll 4-6 wochen sein, was bei mir dann 6-8 eochen insgesamt ergeben würde.

da ich jetzt 500 tacken mehr lähnen muss um die vergleichbare ausstattung von letztem jahr zu bekommen (außer die nun inklusive hammerschmidt), wird der nette herr versuchen ein kleines, kostenpflichtiges update obendrauf zu packen. imemrhin geben sie sich mühe. hoffe das klappt auch.

braucht wer ne hammerschnmidt zu günstigem kurs!?


----------



## Reese23 (29. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ja nicht im Shop bestellt daher keine Anzahlung... werd es nur da abholen.


----------



## _mike_ (29. Januar 2010)

auf http://www.votec.com/ steht jetzt:

Wir aktualisieren den VOTEC Online-Store für Sie!
Gleich geht es weiter

na dann hoffen wir mal das "Gleich" noch heute bedeutet


----------



## sundaydrive+r (29. Januar 2010)

Auf dem iPhone hatte ich die neue Seite gerade, schnell nochmal das MacBook ausgepackt und nun steht da wieder nur ne weisse Seite... menno


----------



## sundaydrive+r (29. Januar 2010)

Oh das sind gerade Wechselspielchen - die Farbe "meines" V.SX hab ich noch aussuchen können, schon war die Seite wieder weg... Geduld, Geduld sunday


----------



## warpax (29. Januar 2010)

Hier ist ja fast die selbe Spannung wie beim Warten auf das iPad  Klingt ja so, als würden sie Testversionen direkt über die richtige URL laufen lassen, anstatt dafür eine eigene Seite einzurichten.

Wie schaut die neue Seite denn aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dragonback (29. Januar 2010)

Schaut super aus ;-)


----------



## lukabe (29. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nicht im Shop bestellt daher keine Anzahlung... werd es nur da abholen.



Hab mein V.SX auch im Shop in Stuttgart bestellt und trotzdem 1000 angezahlt. 
Fand ich fair, weil die ja auchn gewisses Risiko haben wenn sie n Bike bauen und nachher wills keiner haben.

Die Seite ging heute morgen tatsächlich, nur der Konfigurator noch nich.
Jetzt ist wieder weiß


----------



## LostFocus (29. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich stehe mit denen eigentlich in regem Kontakt allerdings weiß ich auch nicht so 100%ig was Sache ist bzgl Liefertermin.
> Geld hab ich keins überwiesen weil ich das Rad im Shop in Stuttgart abholen werd... hät ich an deiner Stelle aber auch nicht gemacht, Nachnahme ist sicher besser auch wenns paar Euro extra kostet!




habs komplett bezahlt,  werd es aber in Wenden Abholen.

Konnte bei der Onlinebestellung nur Vorkasse  Auswählen.
Obwohl Abholung da stand. 

Aber das ist ja nich so schlimm... Nur das  bei erhalt nichtmal eine Email kam, als bestätigung für den Eingang schon bisjen enttäuschend


----------



## Unikum777 (29. Januar 2010)

Noch ein neuer Link, der zurzeit funktioniert:

http://www.votec.biz/

Mal sehen, wie lange...


----------



## Dragonback (29. Januar 2010)

Geil, auf der Biz Seite funzt der Konfigurator sogar, leider bietet Votec die SLX Gruppen nicht mehr an. Das gÃ¼nstigste ist jetzt SRAM X9. Da kostet das XC was ich haben wollte gleich mal 400â¬ mehr, danke Votec :-(.


----------



## _mike_ (29. Januar 2010)

Goil, das V.FR ist so gut wie bestellt 
Bin nur noch nicht sicher mit der Farbe und den Felgen. Werd's 1.3er durch den Konfigurator jagen und mit X9, Elixir CR und DT1750er in S nehmen.

Kann leider kein Bild von United Black / Spicy Red finden, und wie's in Schwarz anodisert ausschaut wäre auch fein zu wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dragonback (29. Januar 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Kann leider kein Bild von United Black / Spicy Red finden, und wie's in Schwarz anodisert ausschaut wäre auch fein zu wissen.



Guckst du hier 

http://www.votec.biz/service/farbgalerie.html


----------



## ibislover (29. Januar 2010)

schaut er nicht geil aus in anodisiert!?
ich freu mich....


----------



## Iron-Man (29. Januar 2010)

WOW das nenne ich mal eine coole Page. Respekt Votec da habt ihr euch aber ins Zeug gelegt. 

Einmal das *V.FR* in Speed Silver / Spicy Red bidde 
OK, OK ich fange mal an zu sparen... *haben will*


----------



## warpax (29. Januar 2010)

Das Warten hat sich echt gelohnt. Und die Farbkombis dark green/fancy brown bzw. lemon green/midnight blue sind ja mal richtig geil. Oder der schwarz eloxierte, oder oder oder...


----------



## Reese23 (29. Januar 2010)

So Männer... eben gleich mal telefonisch meine alte Bestellung geändert.

So wirds werden:




*lechts*


----------



## nullstein (29. Januar 2010)

Lecker!!!!


----------



## Brickowski (29. Januar 2010)

hmmm midnight blue  vielleicht n schwarzen Sattel?


----------



## _mike_ (29. Januar 2010)

Laut Hr. Rose ist das V.FR nur in den Farben in der Liste zu haben, und auch nicht in Schwarz anodisiert.
Lieferzeit 4 - 6 Wochen.

Na dann wird's halt Snow White / Lemmon Green


----------



## timtrail (29. Januar 2010)

Was habt ihr denn für Liefertermine bestätigt bekommen bei dem V.SX?!


----------



## _mike_ (29. Januar 2010)

Hi,

bevor ich bestelle noch zwei Fragen, vieleicht weiß es ja einer:

- Pedale sind nicht dabei?? Sind aber bei allen Bildern drauf?
- Ersatzschaltauge? Was kostet das denn so in etwa?

Thnx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (29. Januar 2010)

Pedale sind nich dabei, kann man aber optional mitbestellen.


----------



## nightprowler (29. Januar 2010)

Ja, jetzt wollt Ihr alle wieder lieb sein.

Geile Optic der Bikes.
Habe dem Weib ein VMR geordert.
Wann kommt das endlich und wann verschwindet  dieses komische weisse Zeug da draußen ?


----------



## warpax (29. Januar 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> wann verschwindet  dieses komische weisse Zeug da draußen ?



Solange es weiß ist, ist ja alles gut. Biken im Schnee macht richtig Laune. Aber zumindest hier in Essen ist gerade Tauwetter mit zusätzlichem Schneeregen. Sprich: Matsch und Eisreste, soweit das Auge blickt.

Aber momentan hab ich eh nicht so recht Zeit, mich aufs Bike zu schwingen. Insofern freue ich mich drauf, wenn ich und Winter endlich fertig haben


----------



## Bloodhound5 (29. Januar 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bevor ich bestelle noch zwei Fragen, vieleicht weiß es ja einer:
> 
> ...



Schaltauge lag letztes Jahr glaub bei 17,90.


----------



## _mike_ (29. Januar 2010)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Schaltauge lag letztes Jahr glaub bei 17,90.



Dankeschön, hab mir mal eins mitbestellt.


----------



## MatzeRL (29. Januar 2010)

Bin ich froh dass ich nicht auf die 2010 Modelle gewartet habe, der Preis für das V.XC ist ja ziemlich in die Höhe geschossen.
Und die neuen Farben sind m.E.n nicht so das Wahre.


----------



## armor (30. Januar 2010)

Hm...

das XCR gibts nimmer...schade. Aber das CS lächelt mich schon seit langer Zeit an...und nun mit XX Ausstattung.

Habs mir schon mal in den Warenkorb gelegt...3.399
weiss von euch noch einer was das in xtr in der `09er Serie gekostet hat?


----------



## LostFocus (30. Januar 2010)

MatzeRL schrieb:


> Bin ich froh dass ich nicht auf die 2010 Modelle gewartet habe, der Preis für das V.XC ist ja ziemlich in die Höhe geschossen.
> Und die neuen Farben sind m.E.n nicht so das Wahre.



WORD


----------



## sundaydrive+r (30. Januar 2010)

Hab mir das V.SX zusammengestellt und ich bin mir bei der Gabel immer noch gar nicht sicher Lyrik U-Turn oder die Talas - Freund sagt U-Turn, andere sagen immer Talas.

Aufs Geld kommts mir da nicht an (die Talas ist teurer)... hmm, any suggestions??

greetz,
sunday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (30. Januar 2010)

bei der uturn hast du die mission control dh verbaut, die es als uturn nur als oem gibt.
an sich ne super kombination und definitiv kaufenswert.

die 36 ist vom aufpreis her viel zu teuer. da kannst du sie dir auch irgendwann nachkaufen. bei "setpreis" über votec hast du nicht wirklich was gespaart.
allerdings spart die gabel 300g gewicht.


----------



## timtrail (30. Januar 2010)

ich sag auch U-Turn ;-) Die Talas ist mir persönlich zu teuer und schaut ned so toll aus!


----------



## armor (30. Januar 2010)

wenn man beim Antrieb die xx auswählt fehlt die Kassette...was ist hier nun verbaut? eine 10er xx oder nur die 9er PG990

nicht dass das Ganze hier ne Mogelpackung ist...


seltsam

muss da mal anrufen...schließlich will ich ja auch wissen welche abstufung: 11:32 oder 11:36 sie verbauen, falls es wirklich die komplette xx-gruppe ist...


----------



## Alfredsv (30. Januar 2010)

MatzeRL schrieb:


> Bin ich froh dass ich nicht auf die 2010 Modelle gewartet habe, der Preis für das V.XC ist ja ziemlich in die Höhe geschossen.
> Und die neuen Farben sind m.E.n nicht so das Wahre.



Hab mich eigentlich für das neue V.FR interessiert, aber die Farben sind grausam, dann also doch etwas anderes, schade.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (30. Januar 2010)

Alfredsv schrieb:


> Hab mich eigentlich für das neue V.FR interessiert, aber die Farben sind grausam, dann also doch etwas anderes, schade.



also was Farben angeht war Votec zumindest letzes Jahr noch recht flexibel, würde also mal anrufen. Allerdings fahren die jetzt natürlich andere Stückzahlen, also mal sehen ob das noch klappt. Fragen kostet nix.


----------



## nightprowler (30. Januar 2010)

Alfredsv schrieb:


> Hab mich eigentlich für das neue V.FR interessiert, aber die Farben sind grausam, dann also doch etwas anderes, schade.



Wieso, auf der webside werden doch auch einfarbige Pulverbeschichtungen oder Farben aus der ral Palette angeboten.

Du solltest vieleicht mal die Orderhotline kontaktieren.

Und das Bike sieht doch hammergeil aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Man (30. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch die Hotline angerufen. Eigentlich bekommst du jede Farben die du willst - kostet natürlich extra! 
Mein V.FR wird Black Anodized das ist schon mal ganz sicher. Aber erstmal brauche ich einen Sponsor


----------



## ChrisPi (31. Januar 2010)

Schöne Website! Die Ausstattungen sind auch vom allerfeinsten.
Mich wundert das beim V.FR kein Alternativdämpfer angeboten wird.Ein Luftdämpfer wäre interessant um Gewicht zu sparen denn 3,7kg ohne Dämpfer sind schon eine Menge Gewicht...


----------



## Tarl (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo 
Ich bin richtig froh mein MR 2009 gekauft zu haben. Hab dadurch 500 Euronen gespart.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (31. Januar 2010)

Also wenn ich das vergleiche, zahle ich sogar weniger für meine Wunschausstattung beim V.SX - ich war da vorher bei ca. 200 Euro mehr... naja, schaun mer mal, es gilt noch einige Dinge abzuklären, bis die Bestellung final ist.


----------



## timtrail (31. Januar 2010)

Sehe ich das richtig das es beim V.SX nun keinen UST Laufradsatz gibt??!


----------



## ibislover (31. Januar 2010)

sind doch alle umrüstbar und ein reiner UST wäre wenig verkaufsfördern.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (1. Februar 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> sind doch alle umrüstbar und ein reiner UST wäre wenig verkaufsfördern.



naja, nen reinen UST LRS gibt es gar nicht, kann man alle auch mit schlauch fahren 


Die angebotenen Laufradsätze sin tatsächich alles nicht von Haus aus UST-Tauglich. DT-Swiss macht das eh nicht, letztes Jahr hatten sie noch mehr LRS von Mavic drin (Crossmax ST, SX, Deemax), die alle UST-Tauglich waren. Die sind wohl rausgefallen bzw nur noch beim V.FR zu haben (Deemax).

Trotzdem: Mit speziellen Umrüstkits (Felgenband, Milch) kannst du alle LRS tubeless fahren. Hab ich allerdings noch nie Probiert.

Nimm die DT Swiss EX1750, optisch Hammer und auch nen ordentliches Gewichts/Stabilitätsverhaltniss, vom Aufpreis her passts auch (Differenz Crossline --> EX1750 bei Votec 250,-, bei BMO 500,- )

Gruß

Aaron


----------



## timtrail (1. Februar 2010)

Jo, auf den SX wäre ich scharf, ich finde diese grade Speichen sau geil! Denke aber das ich beim Crossline bleib und später gegen SX tausche oder gar nen 2. LRS zum kaputtmachen ;-)


----------



## ChrisPi (1. Februar 2010)

Kann es sein das da mit den Gewichten was nicht stimmt? Das V.FR 1.3 und 1.4 wiegen angeblich beide 17,1kg.
Das 1.3 hat aber Hammerschmidt,Deemax müssten auch schwerer sein als die Ultimate u. die Totem in etwa gleich mit der Boxxer WorldCup.Kommt mir etwas sonderbar vor...


----------



## Reese23 (2. Februar 2010)

Tach auch,

ich möchte trotz aller Euphorie über die neuen Modelle meinen Unmut hier preisgeben. Ganz im Kurzen: *die Kommunikation von VOTEC lässt mehr als zu wünschen übrig! *

Ich habe vor 4 Wochen ein V.SX bestellt und wie viele andere außer der vom System erstellten Bestellbestätigung nichts mehr gehört, soweit kein Problem. Hätte ich nicht vor 14 Tagen mal dort angerufen wüsste ich bis heute nicht dass die bestellte Lyric 2-Step aus dem alten Konfigurator überhaupt nicht mehr lieferbar ist - OK, soweit auch noch alles im Lot.

Als nun am Freitag die neuen Modelle raus kamen habe ich sofort angerufen um zu checken ob den mit meiner 3 Wochen alten Bestellung schon was passiert (Rahmen evtl. geschweißt und gepulvert) sei und wenn nicht, ich meine Bestellung ändern könne. Der allen bekannte stets nette Herr Rose nahm alles auf, wollte den Status meiner Bestellung checken und mich dann zurück rufen. Seit dem hab ich jetzt nichts mehr gehört, obwohl ich gestern auch extra nochmal per Mail nach gehackt habe.

Sowas ärgert mich ungemein. Ich bin selbst im Vertrieb tätig und weiß dass es doch nicht so schwer ist entweder kurz zurück zu rufen oder halt ne schnelle Mail zu schicken...  ...da vergeht mir echt die Lust auf den Hobel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (2. Februar 2010)

jip, die kommunikation ist mehr als schlecht. vorallem alles was mit zahlung/status der bestellung und sogar detailfragen zu verbauten teilen angeht.
da weiß keiner bescheid...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> ich möchte trotz aller Euphorie über die neuen Modelle meinen Unmut hier preisgeben. Ganz im Kurzen: *die Kommunikation von VOTEC lässt mehr als zu wünschen übrig! *
> 
> ...



Das kann ich nur teilen.

Bikes (auf der ersten Blick) hui, Service pfui. Ich ärgere mich nun schon seit einem halben Jahr mit Votec rum und würde mir KEIN Bike mehr von denen kaufen, auch wenn das SX und FR noch so verlockend sind. Eine ausführliche Leidensgeschichte werde ich in Kürze posten. Dagegen war die komplette Abwicklung mit Canyon (auch bei Problemen) ein Traum  
Und ja: ich habe Votec anfangs in Schutz genommen und hier artig meine Klappe gehalten. Nach dem Motto: die sind neu. Fehler passieren. Das wird schon... heute bin ich schlauer.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## _mike_ (2. Februar 2010)

Das kann ich leider auch bestätigen 

Hab am Freitag ein V.FR custom bestellt, und obwohl im Webformular alles aufgeführt war fehlte in der Bestellung Sattelstütze, Kockpit und Antrieb 
Hab sofort auf die Mail geantwortet -> bis heute keine Reaktion.
Gestern habe ich angerufen und hatte auch gleich den Hr. Rose dran . Der war leider im Stress mit Kundschaft (und was bin ich?), nahm sich aber trotzdem ein wenig Zeit noch auf meine anderen Fragen einzugehen. Eine richtige Beratung habe ich mir anders vorgestellt, aber der tut sein bestes mein ich.
Gestern dann noch eine email rausgejagt das die Anzahlung nun auf dem Weg ist -> keine Reaktion.
Auf 2 Anfragen übers Web-Formular -> keine Reaktion.

Vieleicht sind sie gr ad Land unter, aber das muss besser werden!


----------



## Reese23 (2. Februar 2010)

Vor der Veröffentlichung der neuen Modelle war das nicht anders... kann am Überstress also nicht liegen aktuell!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Februar 2010)

Es kann nach der Schaltung der neuen Homepage und dem run auf die Bikes eigentlich nur noch schlimmer werden. Besserung wird da schon lange gelobt.


----------



## Erroll (2. Februar 2010)

Es ist leider wirklich traurig, dass der Service von Votec so fürn Gartenzaun ist. Ich bin relativ froh, dass mit meiner Bestellung damals alles gut lief. Obwohl sie bei mir z.B. auch die falsche Bremsscheibe verbaut hatten und ich keine Beschreibung für die KS oder selbst das Votecheft dabei war. Die Scheibe war aber sowieso in meinem Sinn, da ich die 200er eh tauschen wollte. Ich fänd es richtig gut, wenn Votec hier im Forum, ebenfalls ein kleines Unterforum einrichten würde. Jedoch ist bei den momentanen Serviceleistungen nicht mal annähernd daran zu denken.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (2. Februar 2010)

Das ist wohl der Grund dafür, das ich hier in Berlin direkt bestellen werde - ich hab immer jemanden, den ich direkt auf die Füsse trampeln kann. Es wurmt mich etwas, aber ich komme derzeit (vor lauter Arbeit) nicht dazu den Store aufzusuchen


----------



## _mike_ (2. Februar 2010)

Vieleicht weiß es ja schon jemand: welche Kurbelarmlänge hat die Hammerschmidt FR am V.FR?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (2. Februar 2010)

Meiner Meinung liefert die Truvativ in 2 Längen aus, musst Du bei der Bestellung angeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (2. Februar 2010)

letztes jahr gabs bei allen kurbeln die üblichen 175mm.


----------



## Reese23 (2. Februar 2010)

Man man echt... vor 4 Stunden hab ich an alle Mail-Adressen die ich von VOTEC hatte die aktuelle ungewisse Situation ausgedrückt und um kürzeste Info gebeten ob meine Änderungen umgesetzt werden können oder nicht...  bis jetzt ein hauch von Nichts!


----------



## shmee (2. Februar 2010)

Also per Mail würde ich es gar nicht erst versuchen. Bei meiner Bestellung Ende letzten Jahres (Mitte Nov bestellt -> Ende Dezember erhalten) habe ich alles per Tel geklärt. Damit kommt man wesentlich weiter. 

Die Kommunikation seitens Votec fand ich auch recht dürftig, Rad in Wenden bestellt, 3 Wochen nichts gehört. Bei vorrausgesagten 3-4 Wochen Lieferzeit ja noch ok. Dann mal angefragt, wie es aussieht, Rahmen ist beim Pulvern, alles ok. Allerdings wieder mehr als zwei Wochen nix. Wieder angerufen, und oha, auf einmal ist die Magura Thor nicht mehr lieferbar. Man würde sich melden, sobald man dort jemanden im Vertrieb erreicht hatte (Ich wollte die Thor unbedingt, Fox hätte Aufpreis bedeutet und auch farblich überhaupt nicht gepasst).

Ab da konnte Votec dann wirklich nichts für die Wartezeit, ich habe hier im Forum gesehen, dass bei einigen Leuten zu der Zeit die 3-4 Wochen Lieferzeit prima eingehalten wurden. 

Aber worauf ich hinaus will, das ist nicht wirklich Unfähigkeit oder Böswilligkeit der Mitarbeiter, es ist m.E. nach einfach schlechtes Management. Die nette Frau von der Bestellabwicklung war mir gegenüber immer sehr bemüht, hat aber fast jeden versprochenen Rückruf verbummelt. Ich wollte mein Fahrrad unbedingt vor Weihnachten noch haben und hatte deshalb nicht mehr auf den für den 21. versprochenen Rückruf gewartet, sondern gleich selbst morgens da angerufen. Nettes Gespräch gehabt, Bike ist fertig, alles prima.

Und abends habe ich dann rausgefunden, wie überlastet die gute Frau ist, als ich von ihr angerufen wurde und sie mir sagte, mein Bike wäre fertig. Äh, ja, wir haben doch heute morgen gesprochen, das wußte ich doch schon. "Ah, hmm, ich habe heute durchgehend telefoniert und nebenbei Bestellungen beiarbeitet." Wenn ich sie richtig verstanden habe, ist sie da wohl fast ganz allein für die Bestellawicklung zuständig.

Na dann kein Wunder. Wenn man so wächst wie Votec letztes Jahr und dann nicht mal ein paar Leute einstellt.

Also, ruft lieber an, Herr Rose hatte mich seinerzeit auch bei Fragen zur Lieferzeit etc. immer direkt weiterverbunden bzw. hat mir irgendwann mal die Durchwahl gegeben.


----------



## Reese23 (2. Februar 2010)

Ich geb dir ja grundsätzlich recht, nur habe ich ja schon x-Mal telefoniert und weil da keiner Zeit oder mal Ahnung für ne Sofortauskunft hat wird man immer verschoben auf Rückruf - nur kommt nie was! Und um ehrlich zu sein zählt ein Telefongespräch genau gar nichts wenn später die falsche Kiste vor der Tür steht... die sollen mir doch einfach ne Bestätigung schicken per Mail dann haben die es schriftlich und ich auch.


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. Februar 2010)

> Das kann ich nur teilen.
> 
> Bikes (auf der ersten Blick) hui, Service pfui. Ich ärgere mich nun schon seit einem halben Jahr mit Votec rum und würde mir KEIN Bike mehr von denen kaufen, auch wenn das SX und FR noch so verlockend sind. Eine ausführliche Leidensgeschichte werde ich in Kürze posten. Dagegen war die komplette Abwicklung mit Canyon (auch bei Problemen) ein Traum
> Und ja: ich habe Votec anfangs in Schutz genommen und hier artig meine Klappe gehalten. Nach dem Motto: die sind neu. Fehler passieren. Das wird schon... heute bin ich schlauer.
> ...



Warst du das nicht mit dem blauen XC und den 12 Wochen Lieferzeit? Was ist passiert?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Februar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Warst du das nicht mit dem blauen XC und den 12 Wochen Lieferzeit? Was ist passiert?



Genau der war ich. 





Es ging um ein Votec XC und meine Freude war zunächst groß.


Kurzfassung der Leidensgeschichte:

- 11 Wochen Lieferzeit statt der angegebenen 6 Wochen.. die Saison war schon fast gelaufen

- Erster Rahmen hatte Lackschaden, kein Steuerrohrlogo, zu kurze Schrauben an der VR Bremse (hoch sicherheitsrelevant!)

Am liebsten hätte ich das Bike wieder zurückgegeben. Dies war angeblich nicht möglich.

Effektiv bin ich mit dem Bike zwei mal kurz gefahren. Dann wurde es zwecks Nachbesserung abgeholt.

Nach über einem Monat des Wartens war das Rad wieder da.

Diesmal war der Rahmen ok. Statt der bestellten und bezahlten P6 Carbon Stütze war nun eine alte, benutzte Votec Alu-Stütze mit einem alten, verhunzten Sattel montiert. Schaltung war nicht richtig eingestellt, keine Endkappe montiert (die Schaltungspunkte sind zu vernachlässigen).

Aufgrund der inzwischen mehr als 4 Monate Wartezeit, ohne wirklich mit dem Bike fahren zu können, hielt Herr R. mit dem Chef Rücksprache. Dieser entschuldigte sich im Namen Votecs bei mir und bot mir eine "Entschädigungszahlung" von x % an. Diese habe ich bis heute nicht erhalten! Das war wohl gemerkt anfang Oktober!

Mehrmals telefoniert: 

- Zerkrazte, P6 Stütze bekommen. 

Nochmals mehrmals telefoniert:

- zu kurze, neue P6 Stütze bekommen.

Nochmals telefoniert: 

Endlich passende, neue P6 Stütze bekommen, und einen passenden, neuen Sattel.

Nach mehrmaligen Telefonaten wegen der Rückzahlung immer noch kein Geldeingang.


Kurzum: es ist Februar und das Bike steht quasi neu im Keller. Meine Vorfreude ist verflogen und ich bereue zutiefst, jemals Geld in diese Servicewüste investiert zu haben. Kaum zu Glauben, wieviel Ärger ich mit dem Verein bis dato hatte.

Merke:

Es gibt Dinge im Leben, die kann man nicht kaufen.


Auch wenn die Bikes auf den ersten Blick einen super Eindruck machen, ist ein Bike aus dem Direktversand eben doch mehr, als die Summe der Teile. Glücklicherweise hatte ich per Nachname bestellt. Wer weiß, was sonst noch alles passiert wäre... Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall kein Votec Bike mehr kaufen und habe die "Empfehlungen" bei Freunden schon lange eingestellt. Wenn es so weiter geht, landet der Verein wieder dort, wo er schon mehrmals war.


Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (2. Februar 2010)

Ohje, das lässt nicht gerade hoffen...

Habe eben Feedback von Herrn Rose bekommen. Es sei die Hölle los und die Dame die die Aufträge bearbeitet und offenbar die einzige ist die über den Status der Bestellungen was sagen kann ist nicht da.

Mal ganz offen, was ist den das für ein Laden wenn die 5 Tage brauchen um zu schauen ob mein Rahmen nun schon gepulvert ist oder nicht...


----------



## Child3k (2. Februar 2010)

Hoert sich irgendwie beaengstigend an, die Story.
Naja - aber mal weg von den Horrormeldungen hin zum Produkt. Ich will mir im April/Maerz n AM kaufen und hab da unter anderem das Votec V.XM 1.1 im Blick (habs auch ned weit nach Stuttgart). Hat einer von euch ne Ahnung ob das V.XM 1.1 in der Ausstattung mit Steckachse kommt? Auf den Bildern siehts n bisschen danach aus ...

Ach da faellt mir noch was ein - lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum Fox RP23?


----------



## ibislover (2. Februar 2010)

der aufpreis zum rp23 lohnt auf alle fälle!
was für ne steckachse meinst du? der rahmen ist für normale schnellspanner ausgelegt.
meinst du märz/april oder april/mai? falls du märz meinst, würde ich am besten gleich bestellen...


----------



## Child3k (2. Februar 2010)

Oh - da bin ich in den Monaten verrutscht 

Naja - bin noch bis Anfang April in den Staaten und hab neben den Versenderbikes auch ein zwei auf der Liste, die ich gerne probefahren wuerde - kann also ingesamt sogar Mai werden.

Wegen der Steckachse bezog ich mich eher auf die Gabel. Wobei es auf den Bildern schon so aussieht als waers die Revelation mit 20mm Achse.


----------



## ibislover (2. Februar 2010)

kann mir mal einer das sattelstützenmaß beim vsx nenne?
danke!


----------



## lukabe (2. Februar 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> kann mir mal einer das sattelstützenmaß beim vsx nenne?
> Danke!



afaik 31,6


----------



## _mike_ (2. Februar 2010)

Iron-Man schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die Hotline angerufen. Eigentlich bekommst du jede Farben die du willst - kostet natürlich extra!
> Mein V.FR wird* Black Anodized* das ist schon mal ganz sicher. Aber erstmal brauche ich einen Sponsor



Das kam grad als Antwort auf meine Anfrage von gestern rein

Sehr geehrter xyz,

nach wie vor ist das V.FR nicht in Anodisiert erhältlich.
Möglich ist es, das Rad in Schwarz glänzend gepulvert zu erhalten, mit weißen Schriftzügen. Sie können den Farbwunsch bei der Online-Bestellung in das Bemerkungsfeld eintragen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

ihr Votec Team

Soviel also dazu


----------



## pixelquantec (2. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube jeder hier hatte gedacht, daß Herr R. 2 oder 3 Leute zur Unterstützung bekommt und im Hintergrund noch diverse Leute zusätzlich eingestellt werden. Nun scheint es so zu sein, daß Votec versucht mit der gleichen Personalkonstellation 2010 durch zu ziehen. Wenn man die Bikes so sieht und die zusätzlichen Farbkombinationen, dann "gute Nacht". Die werden in 2010 noch mehr verkaufen als in 2009. Wenn da nicht mehr Personal dazukommt, wird das das absolute Chaos. Allerdings hat dort warscheinlich schon niemand mehr Zeit hier mit zu lesen.

Weiß eigentlich jemand wieviel die 2009 vertickt haben? 2000 Bikes? Wenn da 10 oder 15 Leute hier Ihre Probs geschildert haben, dann ist das im Einzelfall sicher Chice, insgesamt gesehen aber sicher im "Branchenschnitt".
Ich habe mein Bike letztes Jahr kurz vor dem großen Ansturm ( der unter anderem aufgrund massiver Probs bei der Konkurrenz zustandekam ) bestellt und in exakt 4 Wochen war es da. Alles top. Die Rechnung der Erstinspektion an Votec geschickt und gleich noch ein Schaltauge dazu bestellt. Auch das hat bestens geklappt. Kosten erstattet und Schaltauge da. Ich kann nicht meckern.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (2. Februar 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Das kam grad als Antwort auf meine Anfrage von gestern rein
> 
> Sehr geehrter xyz,
> 
> ...



Black anodized ist ja nicht einfach irgendeine Pulverfarbe sondern ein komplett anderes Beschichtungsverfahren. Nehme an das machen die nicht selbst sondern lassen es außerhalb machen (ist recht aufwändig) und deswegen sind sie bei der Farbvariante nicht so flexibel. Ich meine ich hätte im Stuttgarter Shop mal ein Schwarz anodisiertes gesehen, vielleicht lassen die sich das abschwätzen  Kann mich aber auch täuschen.

Über vieles was man hier hört kann man sicherlich motzen und da muss Votec auf jeden Fall stark nachbesser bzw nicht so sehr an der Menge des Personals spaaren. Gute Leute haben sie, aber zu wenig. 
Aber mangelnde Flexibilität kann man ihnen nicht vorwerfen. Mir fällt kein anderer Hersteller ein der ähnlich viele Variationen von Farbe und Ausstattung anbieten, zumindest nicht zu dem Preis. Und wenns jetzt mal eine Beschichtungsart nicht bei jedem Rahmen gibt, dann ist das halt so.


----------



## _mike_ (2. Februar 2010)

Da stimm ich dir voll zu. Mir ist's eh egal weil ich die angebotenen Farbvarianten für's V.FR gut finde....hab mich nur gewundert über die verschiedenen Aussagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostFocus (2. Februar 2010)

Bis jetz bin  auch  enttäsucht vom service. 

Einfachsde sachen  wo den Kunden zufriedenstellen, werden irgednwie nicht erledigt    eine Email beantworten muss wohl  drinne sein binnen 24h  innerhalb Werktagen. Aber  aufkeine Emails  Antworten und  Telefongespräche sind auch ned der Kracher. ich wurde  am Telefon  schon fast wie abgeschoben weil ich wissen wollte was mit meinem Bike ist.


----------



## Reese23 (2. Februar 2010)

Das hier ist der Satz den ich in jeder Mail lese, nur passiert nix:

*Ich gebe Ihnen Bescheid, sobald ich Genaueres weiß.*

So, die Frau die den Durchblick haben soll heißt Frau Nehm und ist wie folgt zu erreichen: 0 27 62 / 4 00 51 - 0 (laut Mail von Herrn Rose)


----------



## Child3k (2. Februar 2010)

Einer ne Ahnung ob das mit den schwarz anodisierten Rahmen fuer alle Rahmen gilt? Wenn ja - Votec bietet das ja erst fuer die 2010er Bikes an und man is vermutlich nich drauf vorbreitet gewesen, dass am Ende jeder 2. oder 3. so eins will - auch wenns vorhersehbar gewesen waere.

Ich finds auf der einen Seite ja toll, dass Votec 16 verschiedene Lackkombis anbietet - und sechs unterschiedliche fuer jedes Modell. Ich mein Individualismus und so. Denke aber aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht is das fuer die Firma eher unpraktisch. Mehr Aufwand in der Koordination und Durchfuehrung der Bestellungen, laengere Laufzeiten, potenziell unzufriedenere Kunden ...  

Wenn will ich aba trotzdem n V.XM in black-ano - wobei ichs cooler faend wenn sie anstatt tausend eher designmaessig ungluecklich gewaehlter Lackierungen, mehr ano-Farben anbieten wuerden.


----------



## lukabe (2. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Das hier ist der Satz den ich in jeder Mail lese, nur passiert nix:
> 
> *Ich gebe Ihnen Bescheid, sobald ich Genaueres weiß.*
> 
> So, die Frau die den Durchblick haben soll heißt Frau Nehm und ist wie folgt zu erreichen: 0 27 62 / 4 00 51 - 0 (laut Mail von Herrn Rose)



Vielleicht weiß sie noch nichts genaueres...

Ich war im Dezember mit dem Votec-Service sehr zufrieden, mein Bike war innerhalb von nicht mal 3 Wochen fertig, Extrawünsche mit Lenker und Vorbau wurden auch berücksichtigt.
Von Votec aus kamen zwar keine Statusmeldungen, aber als ich mich dann ausm Urlaub erkundigt hab (per Mail) kam jedes Mal nach spätestens nem Tag eine Rückmeldung.
Hatte hauptsächlich Kontakt mit den Stuttgartern, aber auch als die mich dann weitergeleitet haben hatte ich immer freundlichen und schnellen Kontakt mit Frau Nehm.
Der Frust hier ist verständlich, da Votec sich besser auf den Ansturm hätte vorbereiten können. Den "Bestellern" war ja aber wohl auch bewusst (nach dem letzten Jahr), dass es dort grade zu Saisonbeginn nicht so schnell läuft.
Deswegen versteh ich die hier zum Teil etwas überzogen aufgeregten Posts nicht. 

(Und ganz im Ernst: Wer geht denn im Moment bei dem Schei$$wetter ernsthaft biken? )


----------



## sundaydrive+r (3. Februar 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> (Und ganz im Ernst: Wer geht denn im Moment bei dem Schei$$wetter ernsthaft biken? )



Ich


----------



## Reese23 (3. Februar 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> (Und ganz im Ernst: Wer geht denn im Moment bei dem Schei$$wetter ernsthaft biken? )



Also ich auch...

Geht ja aber gar nicht darum das das Bike morgen da steht sondern dass machen hier teilweise trotz Zahlung völlig in der Luft hängen was den Status oder überhaupt einen Termin angeht. Dann kann einem keiner wirklich Auskunft über diverse Details geben, etc.

EDIT: Grade mit Frau Nehm telefoniert (sehr nettes Gespräch)... sie wird nun prüfen was genau Sache ist und ich hatte zum ersten Mal auch das Gefühl das sich jemand meinem Anliegen annehmen wollte. Warten wir es ab.


----------



## LostFocus (3. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Also ich auch...
> 
> Geht ja aber gar nicht darum das das Bike morgen da steht sondern dass machen hier teilweise trotz Zahlung völlig in der Luft hängen was den Status oder überhaupt einen Termin angeht. Dann kann einem keiner wirklich Auskunft über diverse Details geben, etc.
> 
> EDIT: Grade mit Frau Nehm telefoniert (sehr nettes Gespräch)... sie wird nun prüfen was genau Sache ist und ich hatte zum ersten Mal auch das Gefühl das sich jemand meinem Anliegen annehmen wollte. Warten wir es ab.




nur wird sie sich nicht   melden 
Nach einer woche  hast du die Schnautze voll, und  rufst wieder an


----------



## Reese23 (3. Februar 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> nur wird sie sich nicht   melden



Befürchte ich auch... 



LostFocus schrieb:


> Nach einer woche  hast du die Schnautze voll, und  rufst wieder an



So lange werde ich Ihr wohl keine Zeit geben...


----------



## timtrail (3. Februar 2010)

lasst dieleute doch mal schaffen! Wenn ihr da dauernt anruft dann ist klar das die zu nix kommen ;-P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holybiker (3. Februar 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Kann es sein das da mit den Gewichten was nicht stimmt? Das V.FR 1.3 und 1.4 wiegen angeblich beide 17,1kg.
> Das 1.3 hat aber Hammerschmidt,Deemax müssten auch schwerer sein als die Ultimate u. die Totem in etwa gleich mit der Boxxer WorldCup.Kommt mir etwas sonderbar vor...



das kann definitv so nicht stimmen:
Holzfeller -> Hammerschmitz ca. 400g
Boxxer WC -> Totem Coil ca 150g
Deemax Ulti -> Deemax: ca 200g
Bremsen Saint -> Elixir ca. -300g

= + 450g

Der Rahmen ist aber für das Kaliber sehr leicht.
Das sie den nicht einfach mit den SX, XM usw zum Eloxieren geben ist schade (und nur ein organisatorisches Problem).
Damit wären immerhin ca. 200g drin.


----------



## _mike_ (3. Februar 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Vieleicht weiß es ja schon jemand: welche Kurbelarmlänge hat die Hammerschmidt FR am V.FR?




die Kurbellänge beträgt 175mm.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
ihr Votec Team


----------



## Reese23 (3. Februar 2010)

So Männer... eben Rückruf gehabt von Hr. Rose. Meine Änderung V.SX 1.3 2010 ist durch. So wirds werden:





Wartezeit für alle V.SX mindestens 6 Wochen da das V.SX wegen diverser später Komponentenlieferungen erst ab etwa KW8 gebaut werden kann. 

Jetzt bin ich wenigstens im Bilde und weiß was los ist...


----------



## warpax (3. Februar 2010)

Holybiker schrieb:


> das kann definitv so nicht stimmen:
> Holzfeller -> Hammerschmitz ca. 400g
> Boxxer WC -> Totem Coil ca 150g
> Deemax Ulti -> Deemax: ca 200g
> ...



Abzüglich Gewicht für die Kettenführung und den Umwerfer und was sonst noch so alles wegfällt, wenn man die Hammerschmitt ans Bike baut. Ist aber etwas, was immer wieder bei Gewichtsvergleichen vergessen wird. Die Hammerschmitt ist nämlich gar nicht wirklich schwerer als eine normale Kurbel mit allem drum und dran


----------



## Holybiker (3. Februar 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> Abzüglich Gewicht für die Kettenführung und den Umwerfer und was sonst noch so alles wegfällt, wenn man die Hammerschmitt ans Bike baut. Ist aber etwas, was immer wieder bei Gewichtsvergleichen vergessen wird. Die Hammerschmitt ist nämlich gar nicht wirklich schwerer als eine normale Kurbel mit allem drum und dran



wird gern vergessen, hab ich aber nicht:

Hammerschmilz + Trigger ca. 1900g

Holzfeller 1.1 ca. 1150g
E13 LG1 ca. 200g
Umwefer und Zeug gibts nich: 0g

-> 1900 - 1350 = 550g

und ich war so lieb nur 400g zu rechnen 

aber selbst wenns nur 200g sind, das 1.3 und 1.4 können nimmer das gleiche Gewicht haben.


----------



## warpax (3. Februar 2010)

Holybiker schrieb:


> wird gern vergessen, hab ich aber nicht:



Okay okay, ich nehm alles zurück. Hatte beim flüchtigen Gucken auf der Votec HP nur gesehen, daß da was von einem SLX Umwerfer beim 1.4 steht und bin deshalb von der Holzfeller 2.2 und der E13 DRS ausgegangen. Hab aber gerade gesehen, daß sogar auch das 1.3 mit der Hammerschmitt angeblich mit einem SLX-Umwerfer kommt. Muß man dann nur noch gucken, wo man sich den dritten Schalthebel hinbaut 

Aber der Bashguard kommt definitiv noch dazu 



Holybiker schrieb:


> aber selbst wenns nur 200g sind, das 1.3 und 1.4 können nimmer das gleiche Gewicht haben.



Ich kenn jetzt nicht das Gewicht von allen Einzelteilen. Den Rest hätte ich mir dann mit anderen Komponenten erklärt. Aber Du bist da scheinbar besser informiert als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holybiker (3. Februar 2010)

wie dem auch sei, Gewichtsangaben stimmen ja eh nie. Votec schreibt ja auch nicht bei welcher Rahmengröße.
Auf jeden Fall ist das Gewicht absolut o.k und mir gefällt das FR sehr gut und die Farben mag ich auch 
Mal sehn, vielleicht kehre ich zu denen zurück. Mein letztes Votec hab ich mir 1998 gekauft


----------



## warpax (3. Februar 2010)

Holybiker schrieb:


> wie dem auch sei, Gewichtsangaben stimmen ja eh nie. Votec schreibt ja auch nicht bei welcher Rahmengröße.
> Auf jeden Fall ist das Gewicht absolut o.k und mir gefällt das FR sehr gut und die Farben mag ich auch



Darauf können wir uns einigen. Und mit 17,1 Kg ist das Ding dann sogar leicher als mein 2008er SX (das aber zugegebenermaßen vom Aufbau her auch eher ein Freerider ist).

Ich bin übrigens auch einer von denen, die seit 2008 top zufrieden sind. Nach meiner damaligen telefonischen Bestellung hab ich erst nach exakt sechs Wochen was gehört, als es hieß, ich könnte mir mein Bike in Wenden abholen, das hat mich aber nicht gestört und ich hab auch erst bei Abholung bezahlt. Bei einem Garantiefall (Dämpfer) lief alles sehr schnell und kommunikativ top. Und die Abwicklung der Erstinspektion bei einem Händler vor Ort lief sogar noch unkomplizierter, als das eigentlich abgemacht war.


----------



## ChrisPi (3. Februar 2010)

Also die Saint wiegt nur ca. 100g mehr als die Elixir,hab die Gewichte irgendwo auf der Waage gesehen.Ist auch der Grund warum die Saint auf jeden Fall meine nächste Bremse wird.
Zum Thema Gewicht hab ich heute Votec angeschrieben u. auch einige Stunden später eine Antwort bekommen:


Hallo Herr XXX,

Sie haben vollkommen recht, da hat sich der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen; das
V.FR 1.4 wiegt maximal 16,6 kg. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

ihr Votec Team


Wie weit die Gewichte dann wirklich stimmen ist zwar sowieso immer fraglich,aber der Rahmen ist mit 3,7kg garnicht sooo schwer wie vermutet.Vor allem wenn man bedenkt das er sicher keine Coladose ist u. einen extrem massiven,robusten u. hochwertigen Eindruck macht.Die Ausstattung im Konfigurator ist auch perfekt,wüsste nicht was ich daran ändern würde.Da kommt man wirklich ins grübeln....
Wobei ich mir bei der Rahmengröße unsicher wäre denn das Oberrohr ist relativ kurz gehalten.Der Radstand wäre aber selbst in Größe S ausreichend für genügend Laufruhe was ja normal ausschlaggebender ist als das Oberrohr oder lieg ich da falsch? Einsatzbereich wäre bei mir Freeride/Downhill u. Freeridetouren mit Schwerpunkt auf "Spaß bergab"
MfG Chris


----------



## Truk (3. Februar 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Tip an alle stolzen Votecfullybiker:
> Schaut doch mal bei euren Bikes an die Zugführung des Umwerfers. Ich hatte von einem Bekannten den Tip bekommen und mußte mit Erstaunen folgendes feststellen: Der Zug geht ja durch die Schwinge. An der Unterseite ist die Bohrung durch die Zughülle geschützt. An der Oberseite kommt der Zug ohne Hülle wieder raus. Das ist das Problem. Bei mir hat sich der Zug schon rund 0,5mm in die Schwinge gesägt. Auf lange Sicht hin, wird er sicher eine schöne "Sollbruchstelle" schaffen. Da sollte man sich irgendwas sicheres einfallen lassen.



Gibt es zu diesem altbekannten Problem (MR u. XM, SX) mittlerweile weitere Erfahrungswerte bzw. Lösungsvorschläge? 
Bin nach wie vor besorgt, dass längerfristig die Hinterschwinge dadurch versaut wird!  
Den Zug kann man ja wechseln...


----------



## Holybiker (3. Februar 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> V.FR 1.4 wiegt maximal 16,6 kg.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (3. Februar 2010)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo das V.FR in allen Farbkombis zu sehen? Ich finde so kann man sich das wirklich nicht gut vorstellen.

Beim V.FR1.4 gibts bei den Farben zu auswählen, "United Black / Mellow Yellow", jedoch finde ich die Farbe bei der Galerie nicht. Ist United Black / Mellow Yellow die Farbe die beim 1.4 abgebildet ist?

Find das V.FR voll geil 

Ist die Lieferzeit beim V.FR auch bei 6 Wochen? Ist das nach Bestellung?
Ist der Aufpreis von der Elixir zur saint eigentlich fair?

Grüße


----------



## armor (3. Februar 2010)

so, nun ist beim cs 1.4 auch der zahnkranz bei der xx-ausstattung drin....11/36 genau das war mein wunsch.
oh mann, ich weiss ja nicht, ich hab mich voll in das teil verliebt...
liegt im wahrenkorb schwarz anodisiert...
wenn ich das teil bestell gibts aber mega ärger  mit der frau...

nach diversen aussagen hier im forum scheint bei votec auch schon wieder die hütte zu brennen...keine gute aussichten...bräuchte das teil für den cc in münsingen am 18.04...
kommen die momentan klar mit 8 wochen bis zur lieferung ist die frage...etwas einfahren will/muss ich das teil schon...ansonsten müsst ich mit meinem rohloff ht das rennen bestreiten....

shit, ich kann mich nicht bremsen....ich muss das teil haben!


----------



## TheTaste (3. Februar 2010)

Hey Votecler und solche die es vielleicht werden wollen,

da hier des öfteren wieder Kritik an der Auftragsbearbeitung, bzw. der Überforderung der Angestellten bei Votec geäußert wird frag ich mich warum man nicht mal den Nutzen eines Forums miteinbezieht?
Da Votec ja scheinbar keine öffentliche Plattform bietet auf der sie Stellung zu bestimmten Vorgängen nehmen, könnte man den Spieß doch mal umdrehen:
Eine sachliche, konstruktive Schilderung der immer wieder auftretenden Problematiken (so im Stile einer Unterschriftensammlung der Mitglieder des Forums) eventl. Schilderungen einiger Einzelfälle und dann das ganze ,mit der Bitte um öffentl. Stellungnahme an die Geschäftsführung senden.
Wäre zwar mit etwas Arbeit verbunden, aber vielleicht kann man auf diese Weise der Chefetage mal etwas die Augen öffnen.

Ich für meinen Teil war, wie auch schon des öfteren gepostet, mit der Abwicklung und natürlich dem Bike vollkommen zufrieden!

Es kommt mir hier nur so vor als wenn jeder seinen eigenen kleinen Konflikt (irgendwie gehen auch fast alle Beiträge in dieselbe Richtung) austrägt. Warum also kein Zusammenschluss, zur Darlegung von scheinbar offensichtlichen Fehlerquellen? War doch irgendwann mal der Grundgedanke eines Forums, oder?

Greetz


----------



## armor (3. Februar 2010)

Bestellt...nun heissts einen Plan schmieden ums der Frau schonend beizubringen, dass 3,4k bald aufm Konto fehlen werden...

au weiha....


----------



## timtrail (3. Februar 2010)

Du hast es gut würde mir auch gerne eines kaufen nur kann ich mich nicht zwischen sx und fr unterscheiden =/ wie schlecht komm ich denn mit dem fr den berg hoch? Hab keinen Lift vor der Türe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (3. Februar 2010)

Ich war heute auch im Votec Store Berlin und habs GETAN  

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung auf votec.com! Diese haben wir am 03.02.2010 um 17:02:35 Uhr erhalten.
Ihre Bestellung werden wir schnellstmöglich bearbeiten. Sobald Ihre Ware unser Logistikzentrum verlässt, erhalten Sie eine Versandbestätigung per E-Mail.

Ihre Auftragsnummer: blablub

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Artikel                    Größe          Farbe                              Anzahl     Preis in Euro     Betrag
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


VOTEC V.SX - Konfiguriert          M              Black Anodized          1          3.142,00          3.142,00

Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik MCDH U-Turn 120mm-160mm
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23 Boost Valve
Laufrad: DT Swiss EX 1750
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert
Bremsen: Bremshebel: Avid Elixir CR, Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR 203/203
Cockpit: Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon, Vorbau: Syntace Vector Carbon, Griffe: Clamp on, Steuersatz: FSA
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelstütze: Kindshock
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram XO, Zahnkranz: Sram XO 11-34, Schalthebel: Sram XO, Kurbel: Hammerschmidt AM, Kette: Sram XO

Die Kindshock ist leider ohne Remote.

6 Wochen sind auch mir gesagt worden - ich hab den Tag schonmal rot im Kalender angestrichen


----------



## Iron-Man (3. Februar 2010)

Mein Fehler Leute, ich habe hier geschrieben das V.FR gibt es auch in "Black Anodized" was natürlich nicht stimmt. 
Hab selber was verdreht. Ich wollte das V.FR komplett in schwarz, was natürlich machbar ist. Sorry my fault!

Die Sache mit dem Service kann ich nicht beurteilen und hoffe das meine Bestellung reibungslos über die Bühne geht - 
mir macht das Warten nichts aus. Letztes Jahr hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme mit Votec. Es lief alles Prima und mein 
Bike war in 5 Wochen da. Was angekündigt war. Bei Fragen zu den Teilen oder einer Reparatur wurde mir mehrmals am 
Telefon fachmännisch geholfen.

Freue mich wie Bolle auf mein Freerider - sau geiles Teil!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (3. Februar 2010)

timtrail schrieb:


> Du hast es gut würde mir auch gerne eines kaufen nur kann ich mich nicht zwischen sx und fr unterscheiden =/ wie schlecht komm ich denn mit dem fr den berg hoch? Hab keinen Lift vor der Türe...



Ich kenn zwar das neue nicht, aber mit dem 19kilo Bomber von V.FR den ich hier hab, bin ich auch hochgekurbelt - längste Tour 1500hm ca. zum Monte Stino am Lago d'Idro hoch - alles mit nem 22/36 KB und 11/34 Ritzel.


----------



## Erroll (3. Februar 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch im Votec Store Berlin und habs GETAN



Gratuliere! Nette Ausstattung. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es mit den 6 Wochen hin kommt. Bei mir wurden aus den 6 Wochen damals leider leidige 10. Aber bis jetzt war es das wert.


----------



## armor (3. Februar 2010)

mal angenommen ich wäre nicht so komplett auf race getrimmt, würd ich mir wenn die wahl zw. fr und sx läge ganz eindeutig fürs sx entscheiden...

warum? ist doch ein wenig flexibler einsetzbar als das freeride-teil...kenn mich aber auf dem gebiet nicht wirklich gut aus...

im grunde sind beide geile bikes!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (3. Februar 2010)

Erroll schrieb:


> Gratuliere! Nette Ausstattung. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es mit den 6 Wochen hin kommt. Bei mir wurden aus den 6 Wochen damals leider leidige 10. Aber bis jetzt war es das wert.



10 Wochen würden gerade noch gehen - Ende April muss es hier stehen - der Lago ruft schon jetzt, im April schreit er  *hinundherrutsch*


----------



## Erroll (3. Februar 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> 10 Wochen würden gerade noch gehen - Ende April muss es hier stehen - der Lago ruft schon jetzt, im April schreit er  *hinundherrutsch*



Oh ja, ich höre den Lago auch schon die ganze Zeit rufen. Wollte mein SX dieses Jahr ebenfalls mal an den Lago ausführen. Zeit wirds langsam...


----------



## Truk (3. Februar 2010)

TheTaste schrieb:


> Hey Votecler und solche die es vielleicht werden wollen,
> 
> da hier des öfteren wieder Kritik an der Auftragsbearbeitung, bzw. der Überforderung der Angestellten bei Votec geäußert wird frag ich mich warum man nicht mal den Nutzen eines Forums miteinbezieht?
> Da Votec ja scheinbar keine öffentliche Plattform bietet auf der sie Stellung zu bestimmten Vorgängen nehmen, könnte man den Spieß doch mal umdrehen:
> ...



Endlich ein brauchbarer Vorschlag! Ganz meine Meinung, Taste!


----------



## Truk (3. Februar 2010)

--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (3. Februar 2010)

timtrail schrieb:


> wie schlecht komm ich denn mit dem fr den berg hoch? Hab keinen Lift vor der Türe...



Das wird schon noch gut gehen, vergleich doch einfach mal die Geometrie mit einem Torque von 2010.....da wird ja hier im Forum drüber geschrieben das man auch mit 180er Gabel noch gut bergauf kommt, und das glaub ich auch. Das V.FR ist da sehr nah dran, aber es kommt natürlich auch ein bisserl auf die Kondition an. Ich denk mal alles bis 500hm ist machbar, und wenns zu steil wird, schieb ich halt  

Ich selbst fahr (noch) eher selten im Park, aber auch immer öfter mit dem Lift (A/I/CH) und kann aus Erfahrung nur sagen, das man auf einer Freeridetour fast immer was zu strampeln hat....und selbst wenn du in PDS oder Leogang/Saalbach bist, must du auch immer mal zum nächsten Trail/Lift kommen.

Daher hab ich mir das V.FR mit HS bestellt, und zum reinen Touren hab ich ja noch ein anderes Bike...aber das Gewicht und die HS Option war für mich kaufentscheidend!


----------



## Holybiker (4. Februar 2010)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Ist der Aufpreis von der Elixir zur saint eigentlich fair?
> 
> Grüße



wenn du mal die Einzelpreise in gängigen Bikeshops vergleichst: JA


----------



## ChrisPi (4. Februar 2010)

Ich war dann auch mal so frei  
Selten so perfekte Schweißnähte gesehen....

VOTEC V.FR - Konfiguriert          

Gabel: Rock Shox Totem Coil MCDH 180mm
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1
Laufrad: Mavic Deemax Ultimate
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary
Bremsen: Bremshebel: Shimano Saint, Bremsen: Shimano Saint 203/203
Cockpit: Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller, Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller, Griffe: Lock on, Steuersatz: FSA
Sattel: Selle Italia Q-Bik
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Stylo Race
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram XO, Zahnkranz: Sram XO 11-34, Schalthebel: Sram XO, Kurbel: Hammerscmidt FR, Kette: Sram XO 

Lieferzeit wurde mir auch 4-6 Wochen gesagt,mal abwarten


----------



## armor (4. Februar 2010)

Hab heute auch mit Herrn Rose telefoniert...
Auf meine Frage Frage, ob es bei Votec schon wieder brennt antwortete er ganz gelassen, dass es noch geht. Die Lieferzeit wurde mir auch mit 4-6 Wochen bestätigt, allerdings solle ich mich eher auf die 6 Wochen einstellen...
In meiner Bestellbestätigung kamen zwei verschiedene Reifen vor (Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph)...konnte er kaum glauben, aber garantierte mir prompt, dass er meine Wünsche alle erfüllen wird.

Nun beginnt die Warterei...aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass alles nach Plan läuft und finde den Service nach wie vor einfach TOP bei Votec!


----------



## Innsbruuucker (4. Februar 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Ich war dann auch mal so frei
> Selten so perfekte Schweißnähte gesehen....
> 
> VOTEC V.FR - Konfiguriert
> ...



Farbe?


Gibts eigentlich irgendwo das V.FR in allen Farbkombis zu sehen? Ich finde so kann man sich das wirklich nicht gut vorstellen.


Find das V.FR voll geil 

Ist die Lieferzeit beim V.FR auch bei 6 Wochen? Ist das nach Bestellung?
Ist der Aufpreis von der Elixir zur saint eigentlich fair?

Grüße


----------



## ChrisPi (5. Februar 2010)

Hab das United Black/Yellow Mellow genommen,also so wie das 1.4 abgebildet ist.Gefällt mir am besten u. passt gut zu den Deemax Ultimate.
Das schwarz mit Spicy Red gefällt mir auch gut,leider nur das VSX so abgebildet aber müsste am VFR auch gut kommen.Allerdings dann wohl keine Ultimate
Lieferzeit wurde mir ca. 4-6 Wochen gesagt



timtrail schrieb:


> nur kann ich mich nicht zwischen sx und fr unterscheiden =/ wie schlecht komm ich denn mit dem fr den berg hoch? Hab keinen Lift vor der Türe...


Also ich werde mit dem FR regelmäßig ein paar Hundert Höhenmeter hochkurbeln u. denke das müsste ganz OK sein.Bin bisher mit meinem SX Trail auch genügend hochgekurbelt,bis zu 1500hm.Mein Kumpel macht das auch mit seinem Demo7+Rohloff,also kein Leichtgewicht.Die Sattelstütze lässt sich genügend weit herausziehen u. der Sitzwinkel ist absolut OK also geht das.
Mit dem VSX kommt man sicherlich besser hoch weil einfach weniger Gewicht da ist,aber bergab hat natürlich das VFR mehr Nehmerqualitäten.Je nach dem wie jemand seine Prioritäten setzt
Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Innsbruuucker (5. Februar 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Hab das United Black/Yellow Mellow genommen,also so wie das 1.4 abgebildet ist.Gefällt mir am besten u. passt gut zu den Deemax Ultimate.
> Das schwarz mit Spicy Red gefällt mir auch gut,leider nur das VSX so abgebildet aber müsste am VFR auch gut kommen.Allerdings dann wohl keine Ultimate
> Lieferzeit wurde mir ca. 4-6 Wochen gesagt



Dein Bike würde ich auch nehmen wenn ich das Geld hätte 

Gibts das V.FR später eig. mal in Black Anodized?
Gbits die Totem auch in schwarz oder nur weiß?

Grüße


----------



## ChrisPi (5. Februar 2010)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Dein Bike würde ich auch nehmen wenn ich das Geld hätte
> 
> Gibts das V.FR später eig. mal in Black Anodized?
> Gbits die Totem auch in schwarz oder nur weiß?
> ...



Du hast die Nordkette vor der Haustür,sowas lässt sich in Geld garnicht aufwiegen.... 

Hab nicht nachgefragt ob anodisiert auch möglich ist,aber scheinbar nicht.Wäre sicher auch geil u. noch dazu etwas leichter...
Trotzdem ist die Farbauswahl ein Traum verglichen mit anderen Herstellern,von Nicolai mal abgesehn


----------



## Innsbruuucker (5. Februar 2010)

Gwelche größe hast du? (wie große biste?)

Farbauswahl is schon geil
Aber sie sollten eine eigene Farbgalerie für die V.FR machen weil die ja in der Farbgalerie fast net vorkommen bzw. anderst ausschauen? 
Was is z.B. united black / hot orange? das gleiche wie united black / spicy red nur mit orange? Schaun die dann so aus wie in der Farbgalerie die anderen Bikes oder wie das 1.4 nur mit den anderen Farben?


----------



## _mike_ (5. Februar 2010)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Farbauswahl is schon geil
> Aber sie sollten eine eigene Farbgalerie für die V.FR machen weil die ja in der Farbgalerie fast net vorkommen bzw. anderst ausschauen?
> Was is z.B. united black / hot orange? das gleiche wie united black / spicy red nur mit orange? Schaun die dann so aus wie in der Farbgalerie die anderen Bikes oder wie das 1.4 nur mit den anderen Farben?



Schau dir doch einfach das 1.4er an und stell dir statt dem gelb halt orange oder rot vor....
Und wenn dir Vorstellungskraft fehlen sollte, dann kann ein Grafikprogramm wie z.B. GIMP helfen...da gibts oft was das heißt "Farben ersetzen"


----------



## sundaydrive+r (5. Februar 2010)

Ich hab das V.SX in Berlin schon in black anodized in der Hand gehabt - erinnert mich ein wenig an mein gutes altes V8 von der alten VOTEC (farblich zumindest). Also falls wer in Berlin ist und auch mal ein Votec Probe fahren oder die Farbkombis mal in real sehen möchte - er hat da so ziemlich jedes Modell rumstehen und man kann es auch für wenig Geld ein ganzes WE haben. Der Philipp dort ist außerdem vom Fach und treibt sich in der Dirt und DH Szene rum - ich kann den Store bisher uneingeschränkt empfehlen 

a pro pos BLACK ANODIZED - das sieht eigentlich genau sooo aus


----------



## pornoPhil (5. Februar 2010)

Dann mach ich mal weiter 
bin relativ neu hier aber mitteilungsbedürftig 

Hab mir soeben auch das V.FR 1.1 bestellt mit HammerSchmidt und Avid Elixir CR in Schwarz/Gelb. 4-6 Wochen (nicht zum ersten mal gehört ein Freund von mir hat im Hochsommer, 8 Wochen auf seines gewartet) 

Herr Rose hat gemeint das sie mit der kompletten Produktion der bikes die nächsten Tage anfangen werden.

Wird zwar mein erster Freerider aber ich sag mal Preis/Leistung is Fett.

Gruß Porno


----------



## Innsbruuucker (5. Februar 2010)

Glaubt ihr halten die dt swiss ex 1750 viel aus?
Viele erfahrungen hab ich nicht gefunden. Hab nur gelesen dass sie anscheinend leicht Beulen kriegen.
Was sagt ihr? Sollte man lieber die deemax nehmen?


----------



## _mike_ (5. Februar 2010)

Hast du vorwiegend vor nur im Park zu fahren und hohe drops zu springen und die Technik noch nicht so sitzt - dann würde ich Deemax nehmen.

Wenn du aber wie ich planst 20% selber hochzustrampeln, 50 % Freeridetouren und 30% Park mit Sprüngen die selten mehr als 2m hoch sind, nimm die 1750er.....denn die sind auch 400g leichter und kosten auf dem freien Makt ~200 mehr. Und dann legst du noch nen hunni drauf und holst dir für 300,- Euronen ein paar Deetracks zum runterschrappeln im Park bzw. als zweiten LRS mit Matschbereifung :cool

Das mit den "Beulen" hab ich auch mal gelesen, aber mittlerweile habe ich wieder woanders aufgeschnappt das das wohl nur am Anfang so war....anway, ich bin jetzt 3 Jahre die DT-Swiss 5.1... gefahren und die hat auch alles ausgehalten....und als sie hin war, hab ich mir die Deetracks draufsgesteckt.


----------



## _mike_ (5. Februar 2010)

Übrigens: hab grad ne nette Mail von der Frau Nehm mit der Bestellbestätigung bekommen und auch noch kurz mit Ihr telefoniert. 
Nach dem Gespräch und nach ein, zwei Telefonaten mit H. Rose muss ich sagen ich hatte immer jemanden in 10sek am Hörer und sie waren immer sehr aufmerksam und Kundenorientiert 

Meine anfänglichen Zweifel auf Grund der teilweise negativen Berichterstattung hier sind mittlerweile komplett verflogen, und ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel auf mein V.FR. 

PS: Hammerschmidt und Avid Elixir CR sind "noch im Zulauf", und die Rahmen "in der Produktion"...aber um meinen Osterurlaub soll ich mir keine Sorgen machen....Vinschgau, Ich komme


----------



## sundaydrive+r (5. Februar 2010)

Aus gut unterrichteten Quellen weiß ich, das Votec jetzt von dem Fred hier was mitbekommen hat und ich hoffe sehr, das sie sich gerade auch mal die Minuspunkte genauer anschauen, auch wenn ich bisher selbst keine davon zusteuern (glücklicherweise) konnte.

have a nice weekend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (5. Februar 2010)

Ich muss ja selbst gestehen das nachdem ich mit Frau Nehm Kontakt aufgenommen habe doch Bewegung in die Sache gekommen. Herr Rose ist allen Wünschen, Fragen und Änderungen zuletzt nachgekommen und hat sich für die verzögerte Abwicklung entschuldigt und Besserung gelobt.

Das mit der Rahmenproduktion kann ich so bestätigen, jetzt müssen nur noch die restlichen Teile kommen und vor allem das Wetter besser werden.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (5. Februar 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Hast du vorwiegend vor nur im Park zu fahren und hohe drops zu springen und die Technik noch nicht so sitzt - dann würde ich Deemax nehmen.
> 
> Wenn du aber wie ich planst 20% selber hochzustrampeln, 50 % Freeridetouren und 30% Park mit Sprüngen die selten mehr als 2m hoch sind, nimm die 1750er.....denn die sind auch 400g leichter und kosten auf dem freien Makt ~200 mehr. Und dann legst du noch nen hunni drauf und holst dir für 300,- Euronen ein paar Deetracks zum runterschrappeln im Park bzw. als zweiten LRS mit Matschbereifung :cool
> 
> Das mit den "Beulen" hab ich auch mal gelesen, aber mittlerweile habe ich wieder woanders aufgeschnappt das das wohl nur am Anfang so war....anway, ich bin jetzt 3 Jahre die DT-Swiss 5.1... gefahren und die hat auch alles ausgehalten....und als sie hin war, hab ich mir die Deetracks draufsgesteckt.



Nomal langsam 
Die ex 1750 kosten 200 mehr als die Deemax?
Die ex 1750 verkaufen und dann Deetraks oder Deetraks dazu kaufen? Sry hab ich net ganz verstanden 

Grüße


----------



## iRider (5. Februar 2010)

Habe ein paar Fragen zum V.SX und hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen da ich die Antworten auf denen ihrer HP nicht finde.

Steuerrohr ist 1.5 oder 1 1/8?
Tretlager ist real gemessen wie hoch? Der Test eines angeblich 2010 V.SX sagte immer noch 365 mm, was ja schon der 09-er Rahmen hatte. 
Wie eng ist es um den Dämpfer? Bekommt man da ein CCDB rein? Befürchte ja nicht. 
Zum Ausstattungspaket:
Lyrik Solo Air hat was für ein Dämfungssystem? MCDH? Steuerrohr: 1 1/8 oder taper?
Länge Vorbau, Breite und Durchmesser der Lenker in den Paketen?
Durchmesser der Sattelstütze?

Danke!


----------



## nerd.otaku (5. Februar 2010)

Liebe MTB Community,

heute bin ich auf die wirklich top Seite von Votec gestoßen. Ich gehöre eher zu den Anfängern was das Biken angeht. 
Nachdem ich jedoch die klasse Bikes von Votec sehe überlege ich  etwas professioneller an die Geschichte heran zu treten.

Ich schwärme momentan vom V.XM 1.3 als "Allrounder" für die Straße, den Wald und die Berge. Was meint ihr? 
Ist dieses Bike also "Allrounder" geeignet? Passt die Ausstattung 1.3 oder soll ich lieber eine eigene Konfiguration vornehmen. 
Sieht ja sehr übersichtlich und elegant aus aber kann man da auch was falsch machen?


----------



## Pead (5. Februar 2010)

Hi Votec-Fahrer,

Entfallen eigentlich die Nebenkosten (Box, etc.) wenn man sich das Rad selbst im Laden abholt? Bei der Bestellung per Nachname komme ich auf Mehrkosten von Ã¼ber 40â¬. Da wÃ¼rde die Fahrt dorthin sich schon lohnen.

EDIT: @iRider

Laut Herrn Rose sind die MaÃe fÃ¼r den Gabelschaftdurchmesser 1.5" und fÃ¼r die Lyrik 1.125".


----------



## armor (5. Februar 2010)

...ich lese hier die ganze Zeit nur sx und fr...wo sind denn die ganzen racer/marathonisti der Votec-Gemeinde?

...naja, vielleicht hats ja den Vorteil, dass mein cs so schneller fertig wird...und für die Damen und Herren der Produktion wirds vielleicht mal etwas Abwechslung bringen...

bin ja mal gespannt, wer als erstes sein `10er votec-bike hier reinstellen wird...


----------



## warpax (5. Februar 2010)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Nomal langsam
> Die ex 1750 kosten 200â¬ mehr als die Deemax?
> Die ex 1750 verkaufen und dann Deetraks oder Deetraks dazu kaufen? Sry hab ich net ganz verstanden
> 
> GrÃ¼Ãe



Da fÃ¼r lange Touren die Deemax zu schwer und fÃ¼r den Park die DT zu fragil sind, lÃ¤uft es auf zwei LRS hinaus, wenn Du beides machen willst.

Die DT Swiss kosten im Konfigurator etwa 200â¬ weniger als die Deemax.
Laut Liste kosten die DT Swiss knapp 900â¬, die Deemax 700â¬.

Da leichte, halbwegs robuste LaufrÃ¤der teurer sind als robuste, die ruhig wiegen kÃ¶nnen, ist Mikes Empfehlung vÃ¶llig sinnig: nimm die im Vergleich bei Votec supergÃ¼nstigen DTs fÃ¼r Touren und kauf Dir fÃ¼r den Park irgendwas Billiges, das auch mal kaputt gehen kann. Zum Beispiel eben die Deetraks.


----------



## Iron-Man (5. Februar 2010)

Pead schrieb:


> Hi Votec-Fahrer,
> 
> Entfallen eigentlich die Nebenkosten (Box, etc.) wenn man sich das Rad selbst im Laden abholt? Bei der Bestellung per Nachname komme ich auf Mehrkosten von über 40. Da würde die Fahrt dorthin sich schon lohnen.



Ja! Hab angerufen und die Box abgestellt. Werde es mir nicht nehmen aus Stuttgart direkt loszudüsen


----------



## warpax (5. Februar 2010)

Pead schrieb:


> Hi Votec-Fahrer,
> 
> Entfallen eigentlich die Nebenkosten (Box, etc.) wenn man sich das Rad selbst im Laden abholt?



Zumindest in Wenden ist das so. Ich würde mal vermuten, daß das in den Flagship-Stores genauso ist.

@Armor: Du lebst ja noch. Scheinbar hats die Frau gut aufgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (5. Februar 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> Habe ein paar Fragen zum V.SX und hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen da ich die Antworten auf denen ihrer HP nicht finde.
> 
> Steuerrohr ist 1.5 oder 1 1/8?
> Tretlager ist real gemessen wie hoch? Der Test eines angeblich 2010 V.SX sagte immer noch 365 mm, was ja schon der 09-er Rahmen hatte.
> ...



Länge Vorbau kannste im normalfall angeben, beim SX wird war letztes jahr glaub 55 oder 75 Standard. Lenkerdurchmesser ist mit großer Sicherheit 31,8.
Sattelstützendurchmesser ist noch immer 31,6mm


----------



## lukabe (5. Februar 2010)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Länge Vorbau kannste im normalfall angeben, beim SX wird war letztes jahr glaub 55 oder 75 Standard. Lenkerdurchmesser ist mit großer Sicherheit 31,8.
> Sattelstützendurchmesser ist noch immer 31,6mm



Lenker und Sattelstützendurchmesser stimmt, mein Holzfeller Vorbau hat ne Länge von 60mm. Extrawünsche wie längerer Vorbau/Spacer etc. werden oder wurden zu mindest bei mir aufgenommen und auch so wie ich wollte umgesetzt.


----------



## armor (5. Februar 2010)

@warpax: jau, ich habs überlebt...musste zwar nen kleinen deal eingehen, aber dafür ist der hausfrieden noch bestens in takt...



da sie schliesslich auch votec fährt muss ich das verständnis eigentlich ja auch erwarten können...


----------



## TheTaste (5. Februar 2010)

nerd.otaku schrieb:


> Liebe MTB Community,
> 
> heute bin ich auf die wirklich top Seite von Votec gestoßen. Ich gehöre eher zu den Anfängern was das Biken angeht.
> Nachdem ich jedoch die klasse Bikes von Votec sehe überlege ich  etwas professioneller an die Geschichte heran zu treten.
> ...



Da kannst du meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nix falsch machen! Wenn du sowieso eher zu den "Anfängern" gehörst, wirst du das Bike so schnell nicht an seine Grenzen bringen! Hast ja scheinbar eh vor recht anspruchsvoll in die Materie einzusteigen  Ich denke das ist hinsichtliche der Eigenschaften eines Allrounders mit das treffenste Paket was du dir aussuchen kannst. Von der Zusammenstellung des 1.3 würde ich persönlich etwas abweichen. Meine Konfig sähe eher so aus:

 		                  Gabel     
     Fox F32 150 Talas FIT

              Dämpfer     
     Fox RP 23 Boost Valve

              Laufradsatz     
Shimano XT

Reifen 
Schwalbe Nobby Nic     

Bremsen 
     Bremshebel: Avid Elixir CR, Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR 203/185

              Cockpit     
                      Lenker: Truvativ Stylo Race Riser
 Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo
Griffe: Clamp on
 Steuersatz: FSA     

Sattel 
                      Selle Italia Q-Bik     

              Sattelstütze     
                      Truvativ Stylo Race     

              Antrieb     
     Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Shadow, Zahnkranz: Shimano XT 11-34, Schalthebel: Shimano XT, Umwerfer: Shimano XT, Kurbel: Shimano XT Hollowtech II, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Kette: Shimano XT

hättest du dir sogar 70 Euronen gespart


----------



## ChrisPi (5. Februar 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> Da leichte, halbwegs robuste Laufräder teurer sind als robuste, die ruhig wiegen können, ist Mikes Empfehlung völlig sinnig: nimm die im Vergleich bei Votec supergünstigen DTs für Touren und kauf Dir für den Park irgendwas Billiges, das auch mal kaputt gehen kann. Zum Beispiel eben die Deetraks.



Da hab ich auch schon gegrübelt.Der Aufpreis für die Deemax ist so gesehen ein Witz u. auch für die Ultimate nicht gerechtfertigt weil die im Netz nur ca. 50 Euro mehr kosten als die DT (im Konfigurator 350)
Mir nur einem,stabilen LRS hat man zwar den Nachteil beim bergaufkurbeln (wg. Mehrgewicht) aber dann bergab u. im Park keine Kompromisse.Die Ultimate sind ja mit 2kg auch ziemlich leicht,aber eben auch teuer
MfG Chris


----------



## Child3k (5. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht sollte man noch anmerken, dass sich die Elixir CR nicht wirklich lohnt. Sieht halt durch die Elox-Teile schneidiger aus, aber alles in allem ist die normale R die problemlosere Bremse (verfolge seit ner ganzen Weile den Elixir-Thread) - ausserdem benoetigt man mMn die Druckpunktverstellung nicht.

Auch wenns ned so arg viel is wuerd ich also lieber bei der R bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (6. Februar 2010)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Nomal langsam
> Die ex 1750 kosten 200 mehr als die Deemax?
> Die ex 1750 verkaufen und dann Deetraks oder Deetraks dazu kaufen? Sry hab ich net ganz verstanden
> 
> Grüße



Der Mavic Deemax 2010 kostet im Netz ca 560,- , der DT Swiss EX 1750 ca. 700,-.
Bei Votec ist es genau andersrum, da kostet der Deemax 213,-  mehr als der 1750er.

Da sag ich mir: kauf das V.FR mit 1750er, und von den "gespaarten" 213,-  kauf ich mir ein Deetracks Hinterrad für 190,- , denn ein Vorderrad hab ich schon.
Oder du verkaufst den 1750er und holst dir den Deemax, ganz wie di willst.


----------



## Unikum777 (6. Februar 2010)

Dilettantisch auf die Schnelle umgemodelt, um sich andere Farbvarianten vorstellen zu können vielleicht aber brauchbar:


----------



## ChrisPi (6. Februar 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Dilettantisch auf die Schnelle umgemodelt, um sich andere Farbvarianten vorstellen zu können vielleicht aber brauchbar:



Sehr gut,nix dilletantisch 
Komplett schwarz wär mir einen Tick zu langweilig,gibt genügend andere Hersteller wo man zwangsweise schwarz nehmen muß.Und wenn dann würd ich eloxiert bevorzugen
In rot gefällts mir aber sehr gut,vor allem wenn jetzt noch rote Felgen dran wären wär es sehr stimmig...


----------



## shmee (6. Februar 2010)

nerd.otaku schrieb:


> Liebe MTB Community,
> 
> heute bin ich auf die wirklich top Seite von Votec gestoßen. Ich gehöre eher zu den Anfängern was das Biken angeht.
> Nachdem ich jedoch die klasse Bikes von Votec sehe überlege ich  etwas professioneller an die Geschichte heran zu treten.
> ...



Als selbst V.XM (2009er) Fahrer kann ich es dir nur uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Fährt sich berbauf wie bergab saugeil und macht einfach Spaß. Die 140mm Federweg fühlen sich am Heck eigentlich nach viel mehr an das Bike treibt einem vor allem bergab echt ein nettes Grinsen inst Gesicht.


----------



## warpax (6. Februar 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch schon gegrübelt.Der Aufpreis für die Deemax ist so gesehen ein Witz u. auch für die Ultimate nicht gerechtfertigt weil die im Netz nur ca. 50 Euro mehr kosten als die DT (im Konfigurator 350)



Ich würd es andersrum sehen: die DT sind bei Votec saubillig. Keine Ahnung, was die da ausgehandelt haben, aber rechne mal den VK auf den Komplettpreis des 1.1 um. Da hat offenbar Mavic besser verhandelt.


----------



## 19gerdi92 (6. Februar 2010)

Hey Unikum777
wie hast du des mit den Farben gemacht
Auf der HP find ich die Farbe net


----------



## Unikum777 (6. Februar 2010)

Auf die Schnelle mit Photoshop


----------



## ChrisPi (7. Februar 2010)

Wie habt ihr euch beim V.FR bei der Rahmengröße entschieden?
Ich fahre überwiegend Freeride-Touren,aber weniger mit bergauf-bergab-Mix sondern eher langer Uphill u. dann wieder lange bergab.Natürlich auch öfter mal Bikepark u. Ausflüge wie Finale,Vinschgau,Lago.... alles freeridemäßig,also Spaß u. Herausforderungen gegenüber der schnellsten Linie bevorzugt
Hab mich für ein "S" entschieden weil laut der Geo. ist der Radstand mit 1164 lange genug u. der Lenkwinkel mit 65 Grad auch schön flach für genügend Laufruhe auf groben DH-Strecken.Durch das etwas kürzere Oberrohr (verglichen mit typischen DH-Geometrien) erhoffe ich mir aber trotzdem ein leichtes Handling u. viel Wendigkeit.
Die Sattelstütze lässt sich knapp 30cm reinschieben (bei S+M) wie von Herrn Rose ausgemessen,also reicht mir locker bei 1,76m.
Größe L dürfte nur für richtig große Leute was sein die sehr viel Sattelauszug benötigen.Der Radstand mit 1194 wäre mir da auch zu lang.Dürfte zwar laufen wie auf Schienen,aber dafür Einbußen auf engen technischen Trails
Grundsätzlich finde ich die Einteilung rein auf den Einsatzbereich aber sehr gut,m.M. wichtiger als die Körpergröße,Schrittlänge etc. Macht aber nur im FR u. DH Bereich Sinn
MfG Chris


----------



## 19gerdi92 (7. Februar 2010)

Also 
Ich finde das kurze Oberrohr vill etwas zu kurz.
Denn schon in der Freeride wüde bemängelt das man dadurch weniger im als über dem Bike sitzt und das sehr kippelig sein kann. 
Votec hat dann auch nachgebessert.
Das Oberrohr wurde 12 mm länger.
Für Dh wüde ich deshalb eher zum M Rahmen greifen denn dieser besitzt einen niedriegeren Schwerpunkt ein etwas längeres oberrohr, was nahe an den Durchschnitt rannkommt. Der Winkel wir ebenfals ein strück flacher und der Radstand wir trotz allem nicht so groß.
Einen Probefahrt wäre sicher hilfreich.

Gruß Gerdi


----------



## _mike_ (7. Februar 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr euch beim V.FR bei der Rahmengröße entschieden?
> Ich fahre überwiegend Freeride-Touren,aber weniger mit bergauf-bergab-Mix sondern eher langer Uphill u. dann wieder lange bergab.Natürlich auch öfter mal Bikepark u. Ausflüge wie Finale,Vinschgau,Lago.... alles freeridemäßig,also Spaß u. Herausforderungen gegenüber der schnellsten Linie bevorzugt
> MfG Chris



Bei mir das selbe Profil, und auch ich habe zwischen S und M geschwankt. Habe dann die GEO meines derzeitiges Bike und die Varianten beim V.VR verglichen und mich dann für das S entschieden....den ich möchte einen steileren Lenkwinkel und L wäre in jedem Fall zu lange für mich (173cm). 
Zum Vergleich hab ich dann noch mit dem YT Tues FR und dem nem Tourque verglichen in meiner Größe verglichen, und da ist das V.FR in S überall nah dran gewesen.



19gerdi92 schrieb:


> Also
> Ich finde das kurze Oberrohr vill etwas zu kurz.
> Denn schon in der Freeride wüde bemängelt das man dadurch weniger im als über dem Bike sitzt und das sehr kippelig sein kann.
> Votec hat dann auch nachgebessert.
> ...



Sicherlich alles richtig, aber was mal in der Freeride stand bezog sich ja aufs alte Modell. 
Und wenn das Oberrohr nun 12mm länger ist, tuts der Geo sicherlich nur gut.....fragt sich nur bei welcher Größe die 12mm dazugekommen sinm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (7. Februar 2010)

Ja rein für DH ist das M sicher die bessere Wahl.Reach und Stack wäre interessant,werde mal bei Votec nachfragen da ich wg. der Vorbaulänge sowieso nochmal anrufen muß.



_mike_ schrieb:


> Sicherlich alles richtig, aber was mal in der Freeride stand bezog sich ja aufs alte Modell.
> Und wenn das Oberrohr nun 12mm länger ist, tuts der Geo sicherlich nur gut.....fragt sich nur bei welcher Größe die 12mm dazugekommen sinm.



In der letzten Ausgabe wurde bereits das 2010er Modell getestet.Aber eben nur ein Prototyp mit kürzerem Oberrohr und auch 8mm kürzerem Radstand.War das "S"-Modell.Bemängelt wurde die alte Totem (2009er Modell) wg. zu wenig Komfort.Verglichen mit den anderen Bikes im Test ist der Radstand aber eher auf der langen Seite,also an Laufruhe dürfte es sicher nicht mangeln.Und für technische Trails wie Innsbruck u. Co. ist ein kurzes Oberrohr eher von Vorteil.Trotzdem wäre Reach u. Stack interessant u. eine Probefahrt sowieso


----------



## Bloodhound5 (7. Februar 2010)

Ja, das Bike für die Freeride war ist wirklich etwas kurz geraten, da habren mir schon die 200m die im mit rumrollen durfte gereicht um das zu merken. Und das sag ich obwohl ich auf kurze Räder steh, eigentlich. Aber die 12mm die sie nachgebessert haben sollten jetzt nahe an der Perfektion sein. 
Muss mal wieder im Stuttgarter Shop vorbeischauen, will auch die Serienversion mal Probefahren... Weiß jemand ob sie dort schon ein V.FR da haben? Aber eigentlich sollt ich ja zufriedens ein, hab doch schon eins von den alten...


----------



## pornoPhil (7. Februar 2010)

hi... hab letzte Woche in Stuttgart angerufen und er hat gesagt das Sie auch noch auf ihr V.Fr warten(zu den anderen hab ich nichts gefragt). Die Stores werden dann wohl die ersten bekommen die fertig sind


----------



## ChrisPi (7. Februar 2010)

Geometrie ist ja immer auch Geschmacks- u. Gewöhnungssache.Mein SX Trail in M passt mir perfekt.Der Radstand (normal 1155) dürfte mit der 180er Gabel in etwa gleich sein wie beim VFR,das Oberrohr ist 15mm länger als VFR.Kleinigkeiten kann man ja noch mit der Vorbaulänge anpassen.
Beispielsweise ein Kona Stab hat genau den gleichen Radstand u. Oberrohr wie das VFR,oder auch das Norco Atomik ist praktisch identisch.Das alte Stab Supreme hatte sogar 1185mm Radstand u. nur ein 550er Oberrohr.Kann aber nicht so falsch gewesen sein,Barel wurde da drauf Weltmeister.Aber im Endeffekt muß jeder selbst entscheiden,Probefahrt wäre natürlich das beste.In Stuttgart sind die Bikes in 1-2 Wochen da wurde mir gesagt


----------



## armor (7. Februar 2010)

@pornophil:

jep, die produktion der `10er serie beginnt erst diese woche...


----------



## ChrisPi (8. Februar 2010)

So,habe gestern nochmals ausgiebig Geometrien verglichen u. an meinem jetzigen Bike ausgemessen.Aufgrund der längeren 180er Gabel hat mein Bike einen Radstand von ca.1176 (statt Datenblatt 1155) und Oberrohr 579.Mein VRO-Vorbau ist mit ca. 70mm relativ lang.Damit liegt es genau zwischen dem V.FR "S" u. "M" Rahmen.Hab mich somit doch für die M-Größe entschieden u. werde dafür einen relativ kurzen Vorbau fahren.Laut Votec gibt es 2 Vorbauten,entweder 75 o. 45 lang.
Die neue Auftragsbestätigung kam prompt 5min. später! Komponenten sind leider noch nicht alle geliefert worden... Lieferzeit bleibt weiterhin bei 4-6 Wochen


----------



## _mike_ (8. Februar 2010)

Mein Ransom ist 585 + 50mm Vorbau = 635mm
Das V.FR in M ist 586 + 45mm Vorbau = 631mm
Das V.FR in S ist 564 + 45mm Vorbau = 599mm

Für Touren & Trails ist das Ransom voll okay, kann aber im Park halt nicht so recht mithalten weils net wendig genug ist....drum wollt ich S nehmen, aber 36 mm sind schon ein großer Unterschied 
Wenns zu kurz wäre könnte ich zwar was mit dem Vorbau machen, aber ein 60/70er Vorbau für einen Freerider?

Langsam werd ich immer unsicherer was ich nehmen soll, muss evtl. mal nach Stuttgart fahren - falls die überhaupt alle Längen reinbekommen......


----------



## ChrisPi (8. Februar 2010)

Bedenke aber das sich die Oberrohrlänge ja auch auf den Sitzwinkel bezieht... und entscheidend ist ja das Maß von Tretlagermitte zum Lenker.Da bei meinem SX zwar der Radstand ca. 10mm kürzer ist als V.FR "M" und die Kettenstreben auch ca. 15mm kürzer kommt das "Reach" - Maß wieder in etwa gleich.Da kann man sich verrückt machen....
Den VRO hab ich einfach so gedreht wie es mir am besten passt u. der hat jetzt gemessen ca. 70mm Länge,war selbst überrascht.Und noch kürzer mag ich es nicht mehr,wird sonst unruhiger.Mit dem serienmäßigen 40er Vorbau war mir das Bike aber auch etwas zu nervös.Wie wendig u. agil ein Bike ist hängt aber auch viel vom Lenkwinkel u. Kettenstrebeab,mehr als vom Oberrohr würd ich sagen


----------



## nerd.otaku (8. Februar 2010)

TheTaste schrieb:


> Meine Konfig sähe eher so aus: ...
> hättest du dir sogar 70 Euronen gespart



Vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (8. Februar 2010)

Weiß jemand mit welcher Vorbaulänge die SX gefertigt werden? 2009 konnte man bei den Holzfeller ja wählen zwischen 40 und 60 mm. Wie is das 2010???

Grüße


----------



## 19gerdi92 (8. Februar 2010)

Dumm wärs nur wenn man den Rahmen in S bestellt und dann an der Doppelbrücke mit dem Knie anstößt. Da kann mer mit am längeren Vorbau auch nix mer machen. Ich mein damit nur das ein kurzer Rahmen gut fürs Handling ist. Für die Wendigkeit. Aber nicht für die Laufruhe. Was beim DH fahren schlecht ist. Beim Freeriden jedoch zu wahren kick führt. Ich weiß net was ich nehem soll. 
Hab scho schlechte Erfahrungen mit zu großen Bikes und möcht den fehler net noch mal machen.


----------



## eightball28 (8. Februar 2010)

So, ich habe mich getraut und hab mir ein Votec bestellt. Es ist das V.CR 1.4 mit XX Austattung. Bin gespannt wann es kommt und was es zu bieten hat. Farbe ist Lemmon Green / Midnight Blue.


----------



## 19gerdi92 (8. Februar 2010)

Lemmon Green / Midnight Blue ???
In der Konstellation hab ichs net gefunden!!
Bist du dir da sicher???
Oder meinst du Lemmon Green / United Black
odder Snow White / Midnight Blu ???
Odder konntest du da was aushandeln???


----------



## eightball28 (8. Februar 2010)

man kann es doch die farben so bestimen wie man möchte. zumindest hatte ir das der Typ in Berlin so gesagt. hab die Kombi so angegeben und bin gespannt ob es kommt. sollte aber kein Problem sein, denke ich.


----------



## 19gerdi92 (8. Februar 2010)

Aso 
Dann kann mer des bestimmt auch beim V.Fr.
Bin mal gespannt ob der wirklich geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (8. Februar 2010)

19gerdi92 schrieb:


> Dumm wärs nur wenn man den Rahmen in S bestellt und dann an der Doppelbrücke mit dem Knie anstößt. Da kann mer mit am längeren Vorbau auch nix mer machen. Ich mein damit nur das ein kurzer Rahmen gut fürs Handling ist. Für die Wendigkeit. Aber nicht für die Laufruhe. Was beim DH fahren schlecht ist. Beim Freeriden jedoch zu wahren kick führt. Ich weiß net was ich nehem soll.
> Hab scho schlechte Erfahrungen mit zu großen Bikes und möcht den fehler net noch mal machen.



Also mit Doppelbrücke ist man ja mehr auf DH fixiert u. dafür ist der M-Rahmen eigentlich gedacht.
Wendigkeit hat zwar schon mit der Rahmengröße zu tun,aber hängt eben auch sehr von Kettenstrebenlänge u. Lenkwinkel ab.
Ich hab mal mit dem Demo7 (M) vom Kumpel verglichen das ja bekanntermaßen eine richtige Wohlfühlgeometrie hat.Da ist der Radstand mit dem M-VFR praktisch gleich u. das Oberrohr auch sehr ähnlich wenn man die Kettenstrebenlänge mit berücksichtigt.Also wenn du vom Radstand die Kettenstrebenl. wegrechnest dann hast du einen Wert der dir einen relativ guten Vergleich der einzelnen Bikes gibt,wichtig ist aber dabei auch den Lenkwinkel zu berücksichtigen.Und da kommt bei meinem SX Trail,dem Demo7 u. dem V.FR (jeweils in M) fast der gleiche Wert raus.Kleine Unterschiede kann man dann sowieso mit dem Vorbau anpassen.
Dieser ganze Mist mit der Oberrohrlänge ist eigentlich völlig überholt u. uninteressant für Freeride+DH u. sollte einfach durch DAS ersetzt werden.Somit könnte jeder sofort mit seinem jetzigen Bike vergleichen


----------



## Moes (9. Februar 2010)

Moin zusammen,
so langsam steht mal ein neues Bike bei mir an. Ich hab mich ein bisschen in das V.XM verschossen. Jetzt wollt ich mal fragen, ob's hier im Forum jemand aus München gibt, der ein 09er oder gar schon 2010er V.XM sein eigen nennt und ich mir das mal in natura ankucken dürfte? Und mal eben nach Stuttgart innen Store fahren ... wollt ich eher vermeiden. Btw. war schonmal wer in dem Stuttgarter Laden und kann was dazu sagen? So wegen Kompetenz, hilfsbereitschaft, Rad bestellen, Rad abholen....


----------



## Reese23 (9. Februar 2010)

Moes schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> so langsam steht mal ein neues Bike bei mir an. Ich hab mich ein bisschen in das V.XM verschossen. Jetzt wollt ich mal fragen, ob's hier im Forum jemand aus München gibt, der ein 09er oder gar schon 2010er V.XM sein eigen nennt und ich mir das mal in natura ankucken dürfte? Und mal eben nach Stuttgart innen Store fahren ... wollt ich eher vermeiden. Btw. war schonmal wer in dem Stuttgarter Laden und kann was dazu sagen? So wegen Kompetenz, hilfsbereitschaft, Rad bestellen, Rad abholen....



Ich kann dir zwar nicht mit einer Testfahrt dienen aber der Store in Stuttgart is Top. Der Mitarbeiter ist sehr nett und vom Fach. Probefahrt ist normal auch kein Problem (sofern er eins da hat).
FAZIT: Besuch im Store lohnt.


----------



## ibislover (9. Februar 2010)

+1
herr diepen ist sehr relaxed, hilfsbereit und total umkompliziert in der zusammenarbeit.
ein besuch lohnt auf alle fälle.


----------



## timtrail (9. Februar 2010)

hehe, Treffpunkt am 20.02.2010 in Stuttgart? ;-P


----------



## _mike_ (9. Februar 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Mist mit der Oberrohrlänge ist eigentlich völlig überholt u. uninteressant für Freeride+DH u. sollte einfach durch DAS ersetzt werden.Somit könnte jeder sofort mit seinem jetzigen Bike vergleichen



Wenn ich also nach dem System gehe schaut es wie folgt aus:
Ransom (M): Radstand 1128mm - Hinterbau 430mm = 698mmm + Vorbau 50mm = 748mm
V.FR (S): Radstand 1164mm - Hinterbau 440mm = 724mmm + Vorbau 45mm = 769mm
V.FR (M): Radstand 1188mm - Hinterbau 440mm = 748mmm + Vorbau 45mm = 793mm

Das heißt das V.FR ist in S 21mm bzw. in M 45mm "länger" als das Ransom...der flachere Lenkwinkel von 65° bzw 64,7° zu 66 gleicht das zwar ein bisserl aber nicht ganz aus, richitg 

Da ich es ja "agiler" als das Ransom ill nehm ich es doch besser in S, da dort zwar der Radstand länger ist aber der "ReacH/Stack) fast gleich ist...


----------



## ibislover (9. Februar 2010)

grau ist alle theorie.
reach und stack ist das richtige um die position bzw. die "anmutung" auf dem bike zu vergleichen.

was du nicht theoretisch lösen kannst und wo du äpfel mit birnen vergleichst (enduro mit fr/dhler), sind die unterschiedlichen federwege, der unterschiedliche sag und die sich daraus ergebenden winkel, die von den papierwerten abweichen.

weiterhin sagen die werte gar nix über das fahrverhalten aus. da hilft nur probefahren.

ich an deiner stelle würde, wenn zwischen 2 rahmengrößen, immer zur größeren tendieren, egal für welchen einsatzzweck.

am besten ist aber, du wirst in stuttgart vorstellig, sobald die bikes da sind. kostet dich einen samsatg, aber dann hast es wenigstens richtig und wortwörtlich einigermaßen er-fahren können.


----------



## lukabe (9. Februar 2010)

Der Service in Stuttgart ist echt erste Sahne 
Hab mich immer sehr gut beraten gefühlt und hab auch noch bisschen mit Herr Diepen geplaudert als er mein Bike in der Werkstatt fertig gemacht hat.


----------



## Moes (9. Februar 2010)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. 
Na, wenn gut läuft, komm ich am 2.3. mal nach Stuttgart. Hoffentlich hab ich da Zeit genug, um mal im Shop vorbei zu gehen. 

Nichts desto trotz, bin ich noch anner Besichtigung in Muc interessiert.


----------



## _mike_ (9. Februar 2010)

Moes schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz, bin ich noch anner Besichtigung in Muc interessiert.



Wo denn da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (9. Februar 2010)

Habe Votec mal ne Anfrage geschickt, ob auch eine Abänderung der Farbvariation wie im nachfolgenden Beispiel möglich ist. Mal sehen...


----------



## eightball28 (9. Februar 2010)

es ist möglich, bekomme mein Rad auch in meiner Wunschfarbe.  Goil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bin nun gespannt wie lang es dauert


----------



## eightball28 (9. Februar 2010)

das wird es, aber in dieser Farbe


----------



## pornoPhil (9. Februar 2010)

Also mir hat man gesagt das das V.FR nur in den Farben geliefert werden kann die zur Auswahl stehen. Ergo V.FR mit der coolen grün/blau lackierung da oben is nich.... 
Da bin ich jetzt ja mal gespannt was bei der E-mail raus kommt


----------



## eightball28 (9. Februar 2010)

also wie gesagt, bei mir wurde es so bestätigt.


----------



## 19gerdi92 (9. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub wenn mer gaaaaaaaanz lieb fragt bekommt mer die Bikes in allen Farben.^^


----------



## armor (9. Februar 2010)

ich glaub auch, dass die alles möglich machen, was in ihrer macht steht, wenn man danach fragt...

vielleicht ist der rahmenbau beim fr ja auch irgendwelchen besonderheiten unterlegen, so dass es bei diesem bike keine chance auf anodisiert und andere farbpaletten gibt...


----------



## armor (9. Februar 2010)

@eightball28:

ich hätt mir das untere bike in der ausstattung von oben bestellt 

und natürlich anodisiert...weniger anfällig als lack und zudem noch leichter


----------



## eightball28 (9. Februar 2010)

@ armor. das ist wohl alles geschmackssache. Hardtail und Farben die Augenkrebs auslösen könne, sind halt mein Ding. Außerdem steht hier ien gutes schwarzes Carbonfully rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (9. Februar 2010)

jo, das lux 9.0 ist auch en feines teil...


----------



## 19gerdi92 (9. Februar 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie des beim anodisiert funktioniert???
Des is doch a ganz anderer Fertigungsprozess oder?
Des is ja kein Pulver odder?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Februar 2010)

19gerdi92 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie des beim anodisiert funktioniert???
> Des is doch a ganz anderer Fertigungsprozess oder?
> Des is ja kein Pulver odder?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eloxal-Verfahren


----------



## ChrisPi (10. Februar 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich also nach dem System gehe schaut es wie folgt aus:
> Ransom (M): Radstand 1128mm - Hinterbau 430mm = 698mmm + Vorbau 50mm = 748mm
> V.FR (S): Radstand 1164mm - Hinterbau 440mm = 724mmm + Vorbau 45mm = 769mm
> V.FR (M): Radstand 1188mm - Hinterbau 440mm = 748mmm + Vorbau 45mm = 793mm



Das was du da ausgerechnet hast ist aber nicht der Reach-Wert,denn der bezieht sich ja auf Mitte Tretlager zu Mitte Steuerrohr.Aber selbst mit diesen Werten (Vorbau kannst zum rechnen weglassen) hat man in etwa eine Vorstellung unter Berücksichtigung vom Lenkwinkel.Bei meinem SX Trail komm ich da auch auf 750,was also zum VFR in M ziemlich passt.Deinem Ransom kommt aber sicher der "S" Rahmen vom VFR näher weil das Ransom einen viel kürzeren Radstand hat.
Leider lässt sich Reach/Stack nicht so einfach ausrechnen,kannst ja mal auf der Specialized-Website vergleichen,da sind die Werte z.B. beim Demo angegeben.Sollte jeder Hersteller so machen!
Aber wie ibislover schon sagte: mit Reach/Stack kann man lediglich seine "Auflagepunkte" am Bike vergleichen,sagt aber absolut garnix über Fahrverhalten u.ä. aus.
Nach Stuttgart u. zurück sind für mich 700km,da bräuchten die Schwaben schon eine richtige geile (schneefreie) DH/FR-Strecke um mich anzulocken


----------



## Moes (10. Februar 2010)

@_mike_: Ich bin in Gräfelfing, aber ich bin mobil. München is ja nicht so groß, das man nicht überall in kurzer Zeit hinkommt ;-)


----------



## Centi (10. Februar 2010)

Hallösche Votec-Fahrer,

ich hätte da gerne mal a Problem. Überlege mir evtl. ein SX zu kaufen, vertraue aber der Konstruktion/Position des Dämpfers und der Zuganlenkung (Umwerfer) nicht so. Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte, ob der Dämpfer/Dämpferlager-Verschleiß sehr hoch ist.

Würde mich sehr über ein paar Erfahrungswerte freuen.

Bikende Grüße 

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (10. Februar 2010)

Centi schrieb:


> Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte, ob der Dämpfer/Dämpferlager-Verschleiß sehr hoch ist.



Soweit ich weiß, ist der Dämpfer in der "Matschzone" kein Problem. Zumindest beschwert sich auch von den Fusion-Fahrern keiner und da ist ein solcher Hinterbau seit Jahren in der Verwendung. 

Entweder in diesem oder im V.SX-Thread hat auch schon jemand geschrieben, daß in dem Zusammenhang seit, ich glaube, acht Jahren bei ihm alles bestens ist.


----------



## Centi (10. Februar 2010)

Das hört sich ja gut an. Vielen Dank.

War da ein bischen am grübeln, zumal das in den letzten Tests auch bemängelt wurde.


----------



## Unikum777 (10. Februar 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Habe Votec mal ne Anfrage geschickt, ob auch eine Abänderung der Farbvariation wie im nachfolgenden Beispiel möglich ist. Mal sehen...



Heute kam die Antwort von Votec: "Ist ohne Aufpreis so machbar"
Das nenne ich Service


----------



## LostFocus (10. Februar 2010)

Also irgendwie  stimmt da was nicht bei dem laden.

Ich hab ne Email gesendet wie  der Status von meinem Bike währe, kam keine Antwort. Hab ich angerufen in wenden mit der Dame Telefoniert sie sgat mir es fehle nur noch die durin   und ich  solle mit spätestens  mitte Februar Rechnen, ich so Okay !    Abends bekam ich endlich eine Antwort auf meine Email, da steht drinne das mein Bike  vorrausichtlich Mitte März geliefert wird, weil die umstellung von 09 / ´10 umstellung etwas verzögerung bringt.  ich hab aber gar kein  2010 modell bestellt 

Unter *Gute * Kundenbetreung fällt sowas  nicht find ich. 
Was soll man den da noch glauben


----------



## 19gerdi92 (10. Februar 2010)

Unikum777 dir is abba scho kalr das die deemax net weiß sind. 
Entweder grau odder gelb.
Vill täusch ich mich weil ich scho 4 bier hab abba des sieht sehr nach weiß aus.
Und ich glaub net das die des umlackieren!!!^^


----------



## Flitsche (10. Februar 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> Also irgendwie  stimmt da was nicht bei dem laden.
> [...]



komisch, auf die idee bin ich beim lesen dieses threads noch gar nicht gekommen


----------



## Unikum777 (11. Februar 2010)

19gerdi92 schrieb:


> Unikum777 dir is abba scho kalr das die deemax net weiß sind.
> Entweder grau odder gelb.
> Vill täusch ich mich weil ich scho 4 bier hab abba des sieht sehr nach weiß aus.
> Und ich glaub net das die des umlackieren!!!^^



abba sowas von kla
Ich würde aber keine gelben Laufräder nehmen, daher habe ich die Deemax des Original-Fotos eben "gekalkt", damit ich mir nen besseren Gesamteindruck machen kann. Bestellen würde ich eh mit den DT-Laufrädern...


----------



## Newmi (11. Februar 2010)

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob das V.FR mit der Hammerschmidt, aber X9-Ausstattung, auch die Roten Eloxalteile hat wie bei der X0-Austattung??  X0 muß ja nicht wirklich sein!! 

Gruß Newmi


----------



## _mike_ (11. Februar 2010)

Frage an die jenigen die sich schon mit dem V.FR beschäftigt haben:

- Ist der Lenker beim 1.3 weiß oder schwarz?
- Hat jemand schon ein anderes Bild bzw. anderen Blickwinkel von den finalen Modellen gefunden? Hab bisher nur die Pics von der Eurobike....
- Welche Pedale könnte man denn bei Votec mitkaufen? 
- Und zu welchem Preis?

Thnx


----------



## ChrisPi (11. Februar 2010)

Ich denke mal die Lenkerfarbe kannst du durchaus wählen,falls es die in 2 Farben gibt.Bilder hab ich auch nur die der Eurobike bzw. das Video davon.Interessant wäre auch die Lenkerbreite,aber ich hab sowieso vor mal 750mm zu probieren,der Holzfeller müsste 680 haben
Bei Fragen am besten anrufen bei Votec,hatte bisher immer sofort Hr. Rose am Hörer u. ging alles schnell u. problemlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (11. Februar 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die Lenkerfarbe kannst du durchaus wählen,falls es die in 2 Farben gibt.


Das ist richtig, man hat die Wahl aber ich wollte halt wissen was der Standard ist....wenn es einen gibt bzw, man nichts angibt.



ChrisPi schrieb:


> Bei Fragen am besten anrufen bei Votec,hatte bisher immer sofort Hr. Rose am Hörer u. ging alles schnell u. problemlos


Logo kann ich das machen, aber bevor ich die Leute dort wieder vom arbeiten abhalte dachte ich mir ich schau mal ob es schon einer weiß


----------



## Erroll (11. Februar 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Interessant wäre auch die Lenkerbreite,der Holzfeller müsste 680 haben



Der Holzfeller hat 700 mm.


----------



## LostFocus (11. Februar 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> Also irgendwie  stimmt da was nicht bei dem laden.
> 
> Ich hab ne Email gesendet wie  der Status von meinem Bike währe, kam keine Antwort. Hab ich angerufen in wenden mit der Dame Telefoniert sie sgat mir es fehle nur noch die durin   und ich  solle mit spätestens  mitte Februar Rechnen, ich so Okay !    Abends bekam ich endlich eine Antwort auf meine Email, da steht drinne das mein Bike  vorrausichtlich Mitte März geliefert wird, weil die umstellung von 09 / ´10 umstellung etwas verzögerung bringt.  ich hab aber gar kein  2010 modell bestellt
> 
> ...



Vor 2 Min  ein Rückruf, mein Rahmen ist  irgendwie abhanden gekommen solle  halt  bitte   bis Mitte März warten.


----------



## _mike_ (11. Februar 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand, ob das V.FR mit der Hammerschmidt, aber X9-Ausstattung, auch die Roten Eloxalteile hat wie bei der X0-Austattung??  X0 muß ja nicht wirklich sein!!
> 
> Gruß Newmi



Farbe, in deinem Fall Rot, gibts nur bei der X.0


----------



## 19gerdi92 (13. Februar 2010)

Also jetzt mal abgesehn von den Service Problemen und dem angeknacksten Ruf von Votec 
Würdet ihr sagen das des Votec FR 1.4 für den Preis sehr gut ausgestattet ist!!!
Danke


----------



## Innsbruuucker (13. Februar 2010)

Jap is es  Find das Geld/Schwarz mit dem deemax ultimate echt geil.

Aber den email-service find ich wirklich gut. Meine emails wurden immer binnen 2 Tagen beantwortet und das von Herrn Rose.

Was glaubt ihr wie gut kann man mit dem V.FR uphill fahren? Wie hats da beim alten V.FR ausgeschaut?
Wie weit kann man die Sattelstütze absenken bzw. herausfahren für uphill?

Dake für eure Antworten.


----------



## 19gerdi92 (13. Februar 2010)

Also mit dem einfach-Kettenblatt wird es sicher schwierig.
Die frage is hal ob es sich lohnt mit dem konfigurator die hammerschmidt zu nehemn.
Und ob des was bringt.


----------



## pixelquantec (13. Februar 2010)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein 09er Votec bei nicht ganz artgerechter Haltung. Geile Tour in Hamburg im Februar 2010:


----------



## _mike_ (13. Februar 2010)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Das hast du doch hier schon mal gefragt - und auch entsprechende Antworten bekommen
> 
> Egal, ich hab mir das 1.3er leicht abgewandelt (X.9,1750er, Elixir CR) und bin mir sicher, das ich das mit der HS und der Totem vorne drin auch noch gut hochbekommen.....mit ner Boxxer vorne drin würde ich nicht mehr hochfahren wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Innsbruuucker (13. Februar 2010)

Was heißt bei dir hocbekommen ? 
Was für Touren stellst du dir vor?


----------



## 19gerdi92 (13. Februar 2010)

LOL
habt ihr mal den konfigurator aneschaut es gibt jetzt an zweiten dämpfer.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (13. Februar 2010)

ajja geil 
aber der aufpreis is ma zuviel


----------



## _mike_ (13. Februar 2010)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Was heißt bei dir hocbekommen ?


 Fahren - Schieben - Tragen



Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Was für Touren stellst du dir vor?



Freeride mit Liftuntersützung wie in PDS, Leogang/Saalbach, Brixen, Vinschgau, Schweiz etc, Pikepark, und auch mal ne Tour mit bis 800hm selber hoch wenn's so sein soll.....und das hast du auch grad in der Schweiz mal, dafür dann >2000hm Abfahrt am Stück. Halt alles was ich mit meinem 165mm Ransom fahre, nur derber und härter


----------



## Innsbruuucker (13. Februar 2010)

Achso 
Kann man den vivid eig. ganz "hart" stellen für uphill? is da ne exterene speedeinstellung? Sorry für de Frage hab bei dämpfern 0 plan.


----------



## _mike_ (13. Februar 2010)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Achso
> Kann man den vivid eig. ganz "hart" stellen für uphill? is da ne exterene speedeinstellung? Sorry für de Frage hab bei dämpfern 0 plan.



Nee, einen Lockout bzw. eine Platform hat der nicht....aber Guckstu inHandbuch, findest du Low Speed Compression 
Wenn die ganz zu ist sollte er etwas nachsichtiger auf Wippen bzw. den unrunden Tritt reagieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strippenzieher (13. Februar 2010)

War heut im Stuttgart Shop um mir das V.XS anzusehen und probefahren 
War größe M und kommt mir grenzwertig vor hab auch mal ein XM in L gefahren und hat eingentlich perfekt gepasst
185cm / 85cm Schritt / 71kg

Weil ich fahre gerne aufrecht und nicht so weit nach vorne gebeugt 
Da man ja noch beim Lenker, Gabel, Vorbau schummeln kann meine frage 
170mm Gabel + 2 Spacer und dann der Basis Lenker weil mehr gekröpft als die anderen
kama des mache


Beim roten bin ich mir noch nicht sicher


Meine Combo sieht so aus:


Gabel
Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air 170mm (welche Farbe)

Dämpfer
Fox RP 23 Boost Valve

Laufradsatz
DT Swiss EX 1750

Bremsen
Bremshebel: Avid Elixir CR, Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR 203/203
Oder doch Saint (wo gibts gr0ße Bilder um beide zu vergleichen)

Cockpit
Lenker: Truvativ Stylo Race Riser (weil mehr Kröpfung aber nur in schwarz  oder?)
Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo Race (ist 75mm zu lang, will 50mm)
Griffe: Clamp on (Kann ich nichts sagen, wie sehen die aus)
Steuersatz: FSA ( "" "")

Sattel
Selle Italia NT1
Der ist doch mit Gel gefüllt?, und hat mehr polsterung

Sattelstütze 
Truvativ Stylo Race
Syntace P6 Alu
Kindshock (ist ohne Fernbedienung oder?, womit der Schwerpunkt nach oben wandert)

Antrieb
Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 11-34, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Kurbel: Hammerschmidt AM, Kette: Sram X9
Ist nur optisch zum X0 unterschiedlich oder?




Hab dann auch erfahren das man bei der Farbe spielen kann z.b.
Original Snow White / Midnight Blue ist ja das untere,obere und hintere Rohr weiss und vorne im Dreieck Blau des auch tausche kann





big thx


----------



## ChrisPi (13. Februar 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> .....mit ner Boxxer vorne drin würde ich nicht mehr hochfahren wollen



Also ein Kumpel von mir fährt ab heuer sein Demo7 mit Boxxer (und Rohloff) und das auch bergauf! Auf unserer Hausrunde sind 600hm immer mit dabei.Soweit ich weiß ist die Einbauhöhe der Boxxer ähnlich der Totem.Und da man bei längeren Bergauftouren sowieso gern mal mit Spanngurt absenkt geht das genauso.
Da mach ich mir beim V.FR auch keine Gedanken,bin nur gespannt ob ein runterspannen der Totem zwingend nötig ist oder ob man auch ohne Absenkung noch richtige Steilstücke hochkommt.Hab da so meine Teststrecken und die werdens dann zeigen.... 
Der Aufpreis vom Vivid auf den Fox ist gesalzen!
Ist die Totem Coil eigentlich immer weiß oder gäbs die auch in schwarz?


----------



## Innsbruuucker (13. Februar 2010)

Jop, der fox is echt teuer aber wenn man die normalen preise anschaut passt das eig. eh aber für mich is es sowieso zuviel.
Hab Votec schon ne email geschrieben wegn der Totem obs die in schwarz auch gibt. Naja mal schaun.


----------



## 19gerdi92 (14. Februar 2010)

Also was meint ihr.
Wenn man in einer Region ohne Lifte wohnt und ab und zu mal in an Bikepark geht, sollte man dann um auf die Berge in Region zu kommen, des FR mit Boxxer und Hammerschmidt bestellen??? Oder passt des net???


----------



## ChrisPi (14. Februar 2010)

Muß es eine Boxxer sein? Für technische,verwinkelte Sachen ist SC einfacher zu fahren.Eine Doppelbrücke nutzt du hauptsächlich auf schnellen,ruppigen Sachen aus,dafür brauchts aber dann auch keine HS.Federweg der Totem reicht normal für alles aus.Hammerschmidt oder 2-fach Kb wäre für mich ein Muß zum hochkurbeln.Wenn du viel hochkurbelst dann würde ich auf einen relativ leichten Aufbau achten.Hängt aber alles auch von deiner Fitness ab.Am leichtesten kommst du wohl mit Totem u. 2fach Kb hoch


----------



## Innsbruuucker (14. Februar 2010)

WÃ¼rde auch sagen Totem+HS/2fach Kurbel.
Was wÃ¼rdet ihr bevorzugen?
Die Saint Ausstattung kostet 3â¬ weniger als HS+x.9.
Hs is schwerer aber Kette kann net rausspringen, kann man unter druck schalten was spricht noch dafÃ¼r?


----------



## timtrail (14. Februar 2010)

Bei der Saint gefällt mir das das Schaltwerk näher am Rahmen sitzt und die HS musste einfach mal gefahren sein im Gelände dann wirst du verstehen warum alle so scharf drauf sind ;-)


----------



## ibislover (14. Februar 2010)

etwas was dagegen spricht, zumindest für mich, ist das zusätzliche freilaugeräuch im overdrive. das ist echt total nervig...
macht meine king und hope hinterradnaben soundmäßig total "kaputt".


----------



## warpax (14. Februar 2010)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Hs is schwerer aber Kette kann net rausspringen, kann man unter druck schalten was spricht noch dafür?



Mehr Bodenfreiheit, Bessere Kettenlinie als mit 2KB, Wartungsarmut. Und nicht zuletzt: geiles Techno-Gadget


----------



## 19gerdi92 (14. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub ich nehms echt mit HS und Boxxer.
Ich kann die Boxxer ja echt runter spannen.
Des war die absenkung von früher. Warum nicht???
Der Aufpreis auf die boxxer is ja auch net so hoch!!!
Des wird Geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (14. Februar 2010)

Ja der Aufpreis wär schon OK,war auch schon kurzzeitig am überlegen... aber etwas kaufen nur weils "billig" ist und eigentlich nicht notwendig, wär a Schmarrn.Ich find immer mehr Gefallen an technisch schwierigen Trails a la Nordkette und da tut man sich mit Singlecrown einfach leichter.
Das Saint-Shadow Schaltwerk fahr ich seit letzter Saison u. bin echt begeistert.Schaltet super präzise u. knackig u. ist dabei deutlich besser geschützt als SRAM


----------



## Newmi (14. Februar 2010)

Ich hab am Samstag Mittag auch noch schnell ein V.FR geordert!!
Bin gespannt, ob es einen Aufpreis macht, die Bremsen nicht Standart dranbasteln zu lassen!! Beim Jetzigen Bike und den Oro's war es ja kein Thema, die passen rechts wie links! Aber die Saint scheint das nicht zu tun, sprich Leitung auf,wechseln und entlüften!!
Schaun mer mal!!


----------



## ChrisPi (15. Februar 2010)

Du meinst also rechter Bremshebel-Vorderradbremse oder? Hätte ich gleich mal telefonisch abgeklärt bzw. bei Anmerkungen dazugeschrieben.Welche Rahmengröße hast du genommen u. was wurde zum Liefertermin gesagt?
Gruß Chris


----------



## ibislover (15. Februar 2010)

wenn du die leitung nur umstecktst und dabei nicht rumwedelst wie ein cowboy auf brautschau mit seinem lasso, musste bei shimpansko nicht entlüften. easy as pie!


----------



## 19gerdi92 (15. Februar 2010)

Es hat den Anschein als gäbe es für das Votec Fr nun doch keinen Fox DHX RC4.
Können die sich mal entscheiden!!!


----------



## Newmi (15. Februar 2010)

Jep, sprich rechter Bremsgriff fÃ¼r das Vorderrad, wie beim Motorrad!!
Ich habe es unter der Anmerkung dazugeschrieben, ob es mÃ¶glich wÃ¤re!!
Heute kam die Email, das es gemacht wird!! Supergeil!! Bei Canyon wollten se 50â¬ dafÃ¼r!! da hab ich es dann selbst gemacht!!

@ ChrisPi    
Ich hab L geordert, weil ich doch schon eher lÃ¤ngere Touren fahren will!!
Und letzte Wochen hab ich per Mail zwecks dem Liefertermin nachgefragt, und da hieÃ es, das vor Mitte MÃ¤rz die Produktion nicht beginnt! Also 5 - 8 Wochen!!
Ich freu mich wie a kleines Kind!!


----------



## 19gerdi92 (15. Februar 2010)

Na ja die ham hal an extremen image verlust erleiden müssen.
Ich hoffe einfach das so etwas beibehalten wird denn diese flexibilität is einfach des wasn kundennahes unternehemn ausmachen.
Echt top!!!


----------



## _mike_ (15. Februar 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> Ich hab L geordert, weil ich doch schon eher längere Touren fahren will!!



Hi,

L für welche Größe/Schrittlänge?

ich hab mich bei 173/81 für S entschieden, laut zwei Leuten bei Votec sollte das passen.

Thnx


----------



## Newmi (15. Februar 2010)

Körpergröße 1,84 und Schrittlänge 87!!
Und der L-Rahmen sollte ja genau für meinen Bestimmungszwecks passen laut HP!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (16. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht der L-Rahmen eigentlich aus? Laut Geo hat er ja gegenüber den anderen Größen ein 4,5cm längeres Sitzrohr.Ist da das Oberrohr weiter nach oben gezogen worden nehm ich mal an,es heißt ja "Hoher Rahmen"? Beim M u. S Rahmen kann die Sattelstütze ca. 30cm versenkt werden,müsste für mich (1,75m/SL84) reichen.Wenns nach dem Einsatzzweck auf der HP ginge müsste ich eigentlich alle 3 Größen bestellen


----------



## Centi (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

weiß einer wie lange gerade die Lieferzeiten für V.SX Modelle sind.

Bikende Grüße

Christian


----------



## lukabe (16. Februar 2010)

Schau mal in den V.SX Thread, da ham einige Leute schon gepostet...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (16. Februar 2010)

4-6 Wochen sind genannt worden - ich rechne persönlich lieber mit 8.


----------



## Centi (16. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, auch wenn mir der Inhalt nicht so gefällt!

8 Wochen


----------



## sundaydrive+r (16. Februar 2010)

Gibt schlimmeres, z.B., das des V.SX nicht pünktlich zum Lago Ritt fertig werden sollte - Ende April muss es bei mir stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (16. Februar 2010)

Ich bin echt auch mal gespannt, ob mein v.cs bis Mitte/Ende März fertig sein wird.
Bestellt hab ich es am 03.02.10
Am Telefon hat M.Rose am 05.02.10 gemeint 6 Wochen passen.
Vergangenen Freitag hab ich dann noch ne mail von Fr. Nehm bekommen in dem sie sich für das entgegen gebrachte Vertrauen bedankte und meinte es seien noch nicht alle Teile der Konfiguration eingegangen und ich müsse mich noch etwas gedulden bis zur Auslieferung.

Von Produktionsstart der `10er Serien erst Mitte März war keine Rede...
Falls das stimmen würde, können wir, die Anfang Februar bestellt haben, uns auf Mitte Mai einstellen, sag ich euch...

Ich hab am 17.04 mein erstes Rennen der Saison und da muss das CS definitiv hier stehen bzw. schon eingefahren sein...

Noch bin ich guter Dinge, dass das passt! 

So long!


----------



## ibislover (16. Februar 2010)

es sind doch die v.fr die mitte märz in produktion gehen...


----------



## armor (16. Februar 2010)

ah nur die V.FR....na, dann steht meinem Rennen wohl nix mehr im Weg!


----------



## ChrisPi (16. Februar 2010)

Bezüglich der Rahmengröße beim VFR hab ich nun direkt gestern bei Votec angefragt um die Reach u. Stack Werte zu erhalten.Nun kann man die Position am Bike wunderbar mit dem bisherigen Bike vergleichen u. somit die Gefahr von ultralangen Vorbauten o. zu gedrungener Position vermeiden.Die Antwort kam heute,also bisher bin ich mit dem Service sehr zufrieden 

Hallo Herr XXXX,

für die Grösse S beträgt Reach 379,2mm, und Stack 600mm.
Für die Grösse M ist Reach 401mm, und Stack 604mm.
Hoffe das hilft Ihnen weiter.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

ihr Votec Team

Zum selber nachprüfen hier der Link.
Somit lag ich mit meiner vorherigen Rechnerei durchaus richtig da mir "S" vom Oberrohr etwas zu kurz wäre.Die aktuellen Specialized Bikes haben die Reach&Stack Werte bereits auf der Website eingetragen
Gruß Chris


----------



## Reese23 (16. Februar 2010)

Hier die Antwort von Herrn Rose zu meiner heutigen Anfrage der Lieferzeit des V.SX:

_Hallo Herr xxxxxx,

so leid es mir tut - die SXe können voraussichtlich nicht vor Mitte März in Produktion gehen, daher ist eine Fertigstellung vor Monatsende März unwahrscheinlich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

ihr Votec Team_


----------



## armor (16. Februar 2010)

uiuiui...also auch die v.sx....na, dann hoff ich mal auf eine bereits gestartete Produktion der v.cs...
hab Fr. Nehm mal auf ihre mail geantwortet und gleich mal nachgefragt, ob Mitte März für mein CS realistisch ist...

bin mal gespannt, ob und wann die antwort kommt und wie vorallem diese ausfällt...

bitte lass sie positiv sein


----------



## _mike_ (16. Februar 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Somit lag ich mit meiner vorherigen Rechnerei durchaus richtig da mir "S" vom Oberrohr etwas zu kurz wäre.



Du hast L bestellt, richtig?
Bei welcher Größe / Schrittlänge?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (17. Februar 2010)

Au shit - das sind nicht mal 4 Wochen, bis ich zum Lago will... ich glaub, das V.FR bleibt zur Sicherheit noch bis Mitte April bei mir, damit ich nicht mit dem Jekyll oder Tox rumschwucken muss - mensch eyh, haben die nich aus 2009 gelernt??? 



Reese23 schrieb:


> Hier die Antwort von Herrn Rose zu meiner heutigen Anfrage der Lieferzeit des V.SX:
> 
> _Hallo Herr xxxxxx,
> 
> ...


----------



## NOXY (17. Februar 2010)

!


----------



## lukabe (17. Februar 2010)

Naja, Ende März geht sogar noch im Vergleich zu z.B. Canyon. 
Wer eins von den neuen Torques will muss bis Ende April/Anfang Mai warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (17. Februar 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Wer eins von den neuen Torques will muss bis Ende April/Anfang Mai warten...



Das wird nicht reichen...

Ich bin wie sundaydriver auch gleich im April bei nem Fahrtechnikcamp und danach am Gardasee unterwegs da wärs schon netter gewesen das Bike würd nicht nur paar Tage vorher zu bekommen. Hieß schließlich immer 4 - 6 Wochen was Anfang März und nicht Anfang April wäre.


----------



## warpax (17. Februar 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Naja, Ende März geht sogar noch im Vergleich zu z.B. Canyon.
> Wer eins von den neuen Torques will muss bis Ende April/Anfang Mai warten...



Dafür muß man nicht mal die berüchtigten Canyon bemühen. Kurz vor Weihnachten wurde als Liefertermin für ein Ghost AMR Anfang Mai angegeben


----------



## Holybiker (17. Februar 2010)

... und Lapierre DHs sind 2010 garnicht mehr lieferbar


----------



## sundaydrive+r (17. Februar 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> Kurz vor Weihnachten wurde als Liefertermin für ein Ghost AMR Anfang Mai angegeben





Holybiker schrieb:


> ... und Lapierre DHs sind 2010 garnicht mehr lieferbar



Dann sollten wir uns also glücklich schätzen  

nun gut, werde heute nochmal den Philipp aus dem Store Berlin interviewen und ja ich weiß, das er auch nix beschleunigen können wird.

greetz,
sunday


----------



## ChrisPi (17. Februar 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Du hast L bestellt, richtig?
> Bei welcher Größe / Schrittlänge?



Nein,ich hatte ursprünglich S bestellt aber dann doch auf M geändert.Das müsste passen,sonst wird mir der Vorbau zu lange.
Momentan scheint allgemein ein Engpass zu bestehen bei den Teilelieferanten... noch liegt hier sowieso zuviel Schnee,aber der Frühling kommt sicher


----------



## Newmi (17. Februar 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> ... noch liegt hier sowieso zuviel Schnee,aber der Frühling kommt sicher



Eben, und solange der Schnee noch für's Boarden reicht, mach ich mir ums Biken keine Sorgen!!
Obwohl es schon ein Mords Spaß ist, im Schnee rumheizen!! Ich hätte nie gedacht, das ich so einen Spaß macht!!


----------



## Hoschy (17. Februar 2010)

Wie lange gewährt Votec eigentlich Garantie auf Ihre Rahmen, und wie kulant ist die Firma im Ernstfall? Gibt es eine Art Crash Replacement (wie z.B. bei Canyon). 

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## _mike_ (17. Februar 2010)

Hoschy schrieb:


> Wie lange gewährt Votec eigentlich Garantie auf Ihre Rahmen,



Laut Hr. Rose 2 Jahre, die man aber auf 5 verlängern kann wenn man den ersten Service machen lässt....aber schriftlich hab ich das noch nirgends gesehen.


----------



## Hoschy (17. Februar 2010)

Nachtrag:

Die Garantie beträgt - gemäß Antwortmail von Herrn Rose - 6 Jahre. Crash Replacement wird nicht angeboten.

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOXY (17. Februar 2010)

Hallöchen alle Zusammen,

dann möchte ich euch auch mal mein Votec V.XC vorstellen.

Ist vielleicht kein Superleichtgewicht mit gemessenen 9,74 KG, aber vielleicht auch garnicht so schlecht wenn man bedenkt das ich bei einem Gewicht von 12,36 KG angefangen habe.

Gekauft habe ich das Bike im November 2008 im Votec Werk als Outlet Bike. 

Daraufhin wurde es komplett umgebaut bis Januar 2010.

Habe auch einige Teile rot extra selber eloxieren lassen da es diese nicht in der eloxierten Version zu kaufen gab.

Ich bin im gegensatz was einige andere hier über Votec schreiben sehr zufrieden mit der Marke. 
Und der Service den ich auch schonmal in Anspruch nehmen musste ist super.

Leider klappt das mit den Bilder bei mir irgendwie nicht. Daher gebe ich nur den Link in mein Album an.

Schaut doch mal rein und schreibt wie ihr es findet.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/26800

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/26801


----------



## LostFocus (18. Februar 2010)

Hi, NOXY 

Schönes XC, ich bekomm  auch eins  aber erst  anfang / Mitte März


----------



## Reese23 (18. Februar 2010)

Eben nen Anruf von Herrn Rose gehabt wegen dem Liefertermin der V.SX. Er meinte es ist sich ziemlich sicher dass gegen Ende März ausgeliefert werden kann... mal gespannt.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (18. Februar 2010)

Puh, dann kann ich ja vor dem Lago doch noch ordentlich in heimatlichen Gefilden testen - hey Reese vielleicht fahren wir einfach mal Anfang April (also falls mein Rad auch Anfang April kommen sollte) zusammen ins Zittauer, da gibts ne Menge geile Trails, die das V.SX und den Fahrer fordern könnten


----------



## ChrisPi (18. Februar 2010)

Schon mal gut zu hören,wenn sich da wenig verzögert können hoffentlich auch die V.FR pünktlich ausgeliefert werden.Je mehr hier die Sonne rauskommt umso größer wird die Vorfreude.
Weiß jemand welche Muddy Marys am V.FR verbaut werden? Falt-oder Drahtversion? Ist ja vom Gewicht doch ein Unterschied


----------



## armor (18. Februar 2010)

He Noxy...doch schönes XC. 

Ja, Freunde, langsam kommt die Sonne raus. Heute morgen lag hier schon ein leichter Frühlingsduft in der Luft...
Mit Laufen und Spinning ist nun langsam schluß.
So wenig km mit dem Bike, als in den letzten vier Wochen geht auf dauer echt nicht. Januar nur 280km und im Februar bislang nur leppische 60km...hab das Laufen auf 30km/Woche erhöht und die Spinningstunden auch auf 3,5/Woche und ich sag euch: Jetzt langts! Ich will wieder durch die grüne Natur radeln!

Die Vorfreude auf mein CS steigt auch langsam...gut diese Nachrichten von Auslieferungen in 4-5 Wochen zu hören!

Wer hat denn von uns am ehesten ein 2010er bestellt?

bei mir wars der 03.02.10 also genau 2 Wochen...verfl***, kommt mir schon vor wie 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (18. Februar 2010)

Bei mir das gleiche - etwas mehr als 600km, aber nix mit laufen und Spinning - aber die 700km für Jan/Feb werden diese Woche noch geknackt 

Bei 2,5 Grad plus in B/B wird jetzt langsam wieder nass, aber die warme Luft macht Lust auf mehr - das V.SX braucht ja noch etwas, also werden Touren, Touren und nochmals Touren hier im Osten gemacht - Brandenburg ist schon ein schöner Landstrich.


----------



## Reese23 (19. Februar 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Puh, dann kann ich ja vor dem Lago doch noch ordentlich in heimatlichen Gefilden testen - hey Reese vielleicht fahren wir einfach mal Anfang April (also falls mein Rad auch Anfang April kommen sollte) zusammen ins Zittauer, da gibts ne Menge geile Trails, die das V.SX und den Fahrer fordern könnten



Wenn das irgendwie mal passt gerne...

Hab mal im Rose-Forum bisschen quer gelesen da trifft man sich im Rahmen von nem öffentlichen Forumstreffen und nach Anfrage ist nun sogar Rose mit eingestiegen was Organisation betrifft. Bobby Root kommt glaube auch...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (19. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wenn das irgendwie mal passt gerne...
> 
> Hab mal im Rose-Forum bisschen quer gelesen da trifft man sich im Rahmen von nem öffentlichen Forumstreffen und nach Anfrage ist nun sogar Rose mit eingestiegen was Organisation betrifft. Bobby Root kommt glaube auch...



Das hatten wir 2008 mit Liteville auch gemacht - da gabs ein Liteviller & Friends Treffen, wobei das erst zum Katzenzahn gehen sollte und dann 24h vorher auf Finale Ligure umgeswitcht wurde - geile Sache damals.

Das alles hat checkb mit Joe (Cheffe von Syntace) eingefädelt, nach dem ein anderer User in einem Fred zu einem Video bemerkt hatte, das er den Trail auch mit einem Baumarktrad fahren würde... derjenige kam zwar nicht mit (er sollte wirklich nen Trail mit nem Baumarktrad fahren), aber es waren supergeile 4 Tage in Ligurien. Vor allem hat Syntace (was dort alles betraf) ordentlich geklotzt, sprich die haben sich finanziell ordentlich Mühe gegeben.

Anderes Thema: Vielleicht sollte sich mal wirklich hier jemand von Votec offiziell vorstellen, vor allem auch, um bestimmte User Infos hier besser zu kanalisieren - das mit dem Liteville Unterforum ist quasi danach (dem LV&Friends Treffen) auch so entstanden.

greetz,
sunday


----------



## ChrisPi (19. Februar 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: Vielleicht sollte sich mal wirklich hier jemand von Votec offiziell vorstellen, vor allem auch, um bestimmte User Infos hier besser zu kanalisieren - das mit dem Liteville Unterforum ist quasi danach (dem LV&Friends Treffen) auch so entstanden.
> 
> greetz,
> sunday



Ja das wäre nicht verkehrt.Genügt ja wenn sich hin u. wieder zu den wichtigsten Dingen (wie z.B. momentan Auslieferungszeitpunkt) geäußert wird.
Auf eine Zensur wie im Liteville-Forum kann ich aber gerne verzichten,wird sind ja nicht in Taiwan,äähm China


----------



## sigurt67 (20. Februar 2010)

So, am Donnerstag bestellt - Vorfreude steigt )
VOTEC V.MR - Konfiguriert M Speed Silver / Spicy Red
Gabel: Magura Durin Marathon 120 FCR Albert Select +
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23 Boost Valve
Laufrad: DT Swiss X 1800
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic
Bremsen: Bremshebel: Magura Marta SL, Bremsen: Magura Marta SL 180/160
Cockpit: Lenker: Truvativ Stylo World Cup Riser, Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo World Cup, Griffe: Clamp on, Steuersatz: FSA
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Alu
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram XX, Zahnkranz: Sram XX 11-36, Schalthebel: Sram XX, Umwerfer: Sram XX, Kurbel: Sram XX, Kettenblätter: 42/28, Kette: Sram XX 
Servus, sigurt67


----------



## FullyBiker (20. Februar 2010)

Kann einer schon was zum neuen VFR sagen, kann das mit einem Nicolai ION ST mithalten ?


----------



## armor (21. Februar 2010)

Vom Preis her hält das Votec auf jeden Fall gut mit!


----------



## armor (21. Februar 2010)

So, hier scheint heute wieder die Sonne...d.h. heute gibts ne kleine Tour mit meinem Rohloff Votec...und dabei Träume ich dann ausgiebig vom CS...


----------



## NOXY (21. Februar 2010)

soooooooooooooooooo

ich hatte eigentlich auch vor gleich rauszufahren, nur dummer weise ist wieder alles zugeschneit.

selbst die strasse ist zu.

mist.


----------



## armor (21. Februar 2010)

bei euch im Westen wirds heute doch auch an die 10°C warm...also warte noch ein paar Stunden, dann siehts sicher ganz anders aus...

auch hier in BaWü ist grad noch Frost....aber die Sonne fängts schon an abzutauen...

Freunde des bikes, der Frühling kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (21. Februar 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Nein,ich hatte ursprünglich S bestellt aber dann doch auf M geändert.



Bin auch kurz davor, aber falls sich zeitlich noch ausgeht fahr ich vorher noch nach Stuttgart.....falls die alle drei Größen reinbekommen.

Hab mal die Geos von den Bikes in der Freeride 1/10 und dem V.VR Test in der 4/09 verglichen, und was mir auffällt ist der steile Sitzwinkel von 74,5° beim V.FR  Prototyp, verglichen mit den anderen Bikes die so um die 70-73° liegen. 
Dies, zusammen mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel von 65° scheint mir der Grund für das kurze Oberrohr zu sein. Das heißt aber auch, das das Bike nur beim sitzen kürzer als die anderen ist, sich das aber auf das Fahren im Stehen (Reach) nicht unbedingt negativ auswirken muss. Bekomm die nächsten Tage mein Ransom aus dem Service zurück und mess da mal den Reach aus.....ca. 1-2 cm kürzer sollte das V.FR in S sein und das wäre perfekt, denn das Oberrohr beim M ist schon wieder länger als beim Ransom, mal vom eh schon längeren Radstand des Votec abgesehen.


----------



## ChrisPi (21. Februar 2010)

Hey,
die neue Freeride hab ich noch nicht,aber hier sind Bikes mit sehr guten Geometrien und da ist auch immer Reach+Stack angegeben.Wie gesagt beim VFR in S 379mm,beim M 401mm.Demnach hat das VFR in M die gleichen Reachwerte wie die Specis in S.Also müsste man auf jeden Fall eine sehr kompakte "Stehposition" haben,was aber der Laufruhe aufgrund des ausreichend langen Radstandes nix ausmacht.Und mit einem 40er oder 70er Vorbau kann man locker mal 3cm nach persönlichem Geschmack ausgleichen.
Den steilen Sitzwinkel find ich gut,so kommt man beim sitzen nicht zu weit nach hinten,wie es z.B. beim Trek Session ist.Aber wenn du aus der Münchner Gegend bist würd ich an deiner Stelle nach Stuttgart fahren sobald die Bikes da sind,das verschafft dann endgültig Klarheit.
2 Kumpel von mir fahren Whiplash u. haben jeweils nach gebrochenen Rahmen einmal Größe S und einmal Größe M gefahren.Fazit: geht beides.Und mir fiel auch nicht auf das da von der Geschwindigkeit oder vom Fahrkönnen plötzlich Unterschiede gewesen wären.
Bin dann mal beim biken (u. hiken),super Sonnenschein hier...


----------



## 19gerdi92 (21. Februar 2010)

Hab gestern in stuttgart angrufen die bikes sollen in 2 wochen da sein.
Da bin ich mal gespannt!!!


----------



## armor (21. Februar 2010)

Juhu, heute endlich mal wieder richtiges Traumwetter. 10°C und blauster Himmel. Von der höchsten Stelle meiner Tour konnte ich einen wunderschönen Fernblick auf die Alpenkette genießen...
Nach 52km und 900Hm bin ich dann gemütlich zu Hause angekommen. Allerdings lies das Tempo doch sehr zu wünschen übrig. Die Wälder waren noch spiegelglatt und teils zugeschneit...naja, 3h sauwohl gefühlt...

WAS WILL MAN MEHR?


Nur: zu Hause angekommen, beim Bike waschen musste ich doch sorgenvoll Rost an meinen egg beatern, an der vorderen Bremsscheiben und der Kette feststellen. Nicht wirklich viel aber es war Rost...(naja, so kanns gehen, wenn man bis auf die letzten drei Wochen den Winter über durchkurbelt...

*Das heisst ich muss mein CS nun bald hier haben, so dass ich mit viel Geduld mein HT auseinanderbauen und komplett überholen kann....*

war soooooo geil heute-schade dass ich keine cam bei hatte.....


----------



## Innsbruuucker (21. Februar 2010)

Wie hoch isn die Tretlagerhöhe?
Nicht die angegebene. Die 22 bzw. 24mm sind ja wo anders gemessen. Weiß das jemand?


----------



## Sniper (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo Votec-Fans,

mich würde mal interressieren, wie ihr bei diesem matschigen Tauwetter eure Dämpfer halbwegs sauber haltet? Teilweise bleibt da soviel matsch dran hängen, dass ich mir etwas sorgen um die "Gesundheit" meines schönen rp23 mache 
Weiß vielleicht sogar jemand ob Votec vor hat ein Schutzblech zu entwickeln? Sowas wäre in meinen Augen sehr sinnvoll um die Lebenszeit der Dämpfer zu verlängern.
Was Sagt ihr dazu? Oder habt ihr keine Probleme mit Matsch am Dämpfer?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## ibislover (22. Februar 2010)

am besten funtioniert ein rp23 sowieso, wenn du 2mal im jahr die dichtungen tauscht. von daher ist der dreckbeschuß egal.
möchtest ihn trotzdem schützen, kann ich diese variante empfehlen. einfach und schnell gemacht, leicht, billig und funktioniert zu hundert prozent.


----------



## strippenzieher (22. Februar 2010)

oder so was


----------



## ibislover (22. Februar 2010)

nee, sowas bloß nicht!
erstens arbeitet sich feiner staub/feuchtigkeit durchs neopren und zweitens sind die teile nicht ganz dicht sind bzw. nicht bündig schließen. staub und schmutz kommt ohne probleme rein und wird dann drinn gehalten. die schlechteste aller varianten!

bei dem von mir vorgeschlagenen alten fahradschlauch, der nach unten offen ist, hat schmutz keine chance drin zu bleiben, denn er fällt einfach raus.
vorne/unten ist der dämpfer eh durch schwinge/rahmen abgeschirm. staub muss man natürlich trotzdem ab und an abwischen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (23. Februar 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> bei dem von mir vorgeschlagenen alten fahradschlauch, der nach unten offen ist, hat schmutz keine chance drin zu bleiben, denn er fällt einfach raus.
> vorne/unten ist der dämpfer eh durch schwinge/rahmen abgeschirm. staub muss man natürlich trotzdem ab und an abwischen...


 
ich habe meinen dämpfer einen "verhüterli" von einem alten vespa-schlauch gegönnt...der ist vom durchmesser dicker

gruß
tom


----------



## Newmi (23. Februar 2010)

@ ChrisPi
Hast Du ein vorkonfiguriertes bestellt, oder selbst konfiguriert??
Oder nur Den Rahmen bestellt??

Gruß Newmi


----------



## ChrisPi (23. Februar 2010)

Habs mir selbst konfiguriert,steht ein paar Seiten vorher.Passt mir auch alles wunderbar bis auf den Lenker,werd da wohl noch einen anderen ranschrauben.Sind jetzt dann seit meiner Bestellung 3 Wochen rum,also theoretisch Halbzeit.... theoretisch


----------



## Sniper (23. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Tipps!
Ich glaub ich werd das mit dem alten Schlauch mal testen. Jetz bräuchte ich nur noch einen kaputten ...


----------



## Newmi (23. Februar 2010)

Hab's gefunden!!
Auch nicht schlecht!! 

Ich mach mir da jetzt keine Hoffnung, das in 3 Wochen die ersten raus gehen werden!! Es hieß ja, das Mitte März die Produktion beginnt! Eigentlich ein dehnbarer Begriff!! ;-)


----------



## armor (23. Februar 2010)

Heute 15:45Uhr good news from votec:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,

die Fertigstellung/Auslieferung Ihres Bikes wird voraussichtlich KW10 sein.


YES!

Beeindruck war ich zudem, das es wohl so wie es aussah eine vom System automatisch generierte mail war, da kein personlicher Absender drin war, also kein Herr Rose oder Fr. Nehm sich bedankte, sonder nur: Ihr Votec team und als Absender wars glaub irgendwas wie: [email protected]
Betreff: Bestellung

kommt mir so vor, als ob die ein automatisches System zur Produktionsüberwachung generiert haben...

naja, eigentlich ja auch egal...Hauptsache ich bekomm mein Bike demnächst!!

Bestellung war 03.02.10 konfiguriert, wie letztes Jahr auch über Vorkasse! Wären dann 5 maximal 6 Wochen wenns in KW 11 angeliefert wird!!

TOP SERVICE!!!!

Ihr alle, die ein 2010er Bike bestellt haben könnt euch mit mir freuen, denn die Produktion läuft!!!

greetz mit breitem Grinsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (24. Februar 2010)

na, wenn man das glauben kann!?
mein v.sx wurde mir für kw9, also nächste woche, bestätigt.....


----------



## Reese23 (24. Februar 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> na, wenn man das glauben kann!?
> mein v.sx wurde mir für kw9, also nächste woche, bestätigt.....



...und meins wurde noch gar nicht bestätigt.


----------



## Newmi (24. Februar 2010)

So, für die, die es interessiert:
Ich hab mal Nachgefragt, ob es die V.FR in Schwarz auch mit schwarzer Totem gibt! Leider nicht, da alle Totems in Weiß verbaut werden!! :-(
Und zum Thema Reifen: "Die Muddy Marys haben den Triple Nano Compound und kommen in Breite 2,35! "

Gruß Newmi


----------



## armor (24. Februar 2010)

Dann sehen wir hier ab nächster Woche die ersten Bilder der neuen, ausgelieferten 2010er Bikes!


----------



## _mike_ (24. Februar 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> "Die Muddy Marys haben den Triple Nano Compound und kommen in Breite 2,35!"



Freeride oder Downhill, Falt- oder Drahtreifen?


----------



## Newmi (24. Februar 2010)

Das stand leider nicht in der Antwortmail, sorry!!


----------



## _mike_ (25. Februar 2010)

So, grad noch mal in Stuttgart angerufen wegen den V.FRs....
Dauert immer noch 2-3 Wochen bis sie welche da haben - das hieß es schon vor 2 Wochen.


----------



## ChrisPi (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hab am 2.Februar in Stuttgart nachgefragt.Da hieß es auch ca. 2 Wochen....
Ich hoffe das die ganzen fehlenden Teile allmählich geliefert werden


----------



## LostFocus (26. Februar 2010)

Abwarten.. Mitte März werden die ersten ausgeliefert dan aber auch erst an Leute  wo als erster bestellt haben


----------



## _mike_ (26. Februar 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> Abwarten.. Mitte März werden die ersten ausgeliefert dan aber auch erst an Leute  wo als erster bestellt haben



wat is dat den für ein deutsch???

Anyway, ich habe zwei Stunden nach dem Update der neuen Website bestellt, somit zähle ich mich mal großzügig zu den ersten 

Falls was von Votec reinkommt lass ich es euch wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostFocus (26. Februar 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> wat is dat den für ein deutsch???
> 
> Anyway, ich habe zwei Stunden nach dem Update der neuen Website bestellt, somit zähle ich mich mal großzügig zu den ersten
> 
> Falls was von Votec reinkommt lass ich es euch wissen.




Man konnte aber auch schon vorher bestellen    hab  anfang  Januar schon das 2010 Modell bestellt.  Trotzdem  werden keine  vor Mitte  März ausgeliefert.


----------



## _mike_ (26. Februar 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> Man konnte aber auch schon vorher bestellen    hab  anfang  Januar schon das 2010 Modell bestellt.  Trotzdem  werden keine  vor Mitte  März ausgeliefert.



Du hast dir im Januar 2010 ein V.FR bestellt?
Ohne zu wissen was es kostet und welche Ausstattungsvarianten es geben wird?

Ich rede vom V.FR, wie weiter unten schon steht.....


----------



## LostFocus (26. Februar 2010)

Nein aber ein V.XC    mit der  teile auswahl von 2009 und zum preis von  2009 aber der Rahmen Modell 2010


----------



## Truk (26. Februar 2010)

Sniper schrieb:


> Hallo Votec-Fans,
> 
> mich würde mal interressieren, wie ihr bei diesem matschigen Tauwetter eure Dämpfer halbwegs sauber haltet? Teilweise bleibt da soviel matsch dran hängen, dass ich mir etwas sorgen um die "Gesundheit" meines schönen rp23 mache
> Weiß vielleicht sogar jemand ob Votec vor hat ein Schutzblech zu entwickeln? Sowas wäre in meinen Augen sehr sinnvoll um die Lebenszeit der Dämpfer zu verlängern.
> ...



*Antwort von VOTEC (Mr. Rose himself  ):*
_"...eine hauseigenen Lösung gibt es noch nicht. Ich führe eine Liste der interessierten Kunden; wenn es Neuigkeiten zum Schutzblech gibt, gebe ich Ihnen Bescheid. In der Strebe zwischen den Sitzstreben ist eine Bohrung angebracht; hier kann ein Schutz befestigt werden, wie etwa die von Cube oder Canyon.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
ihr Votec Team"_

P.S Kann mich der Warnung von *ibislover* nur anschließen. Nehmt *BLOSS* keinen geschlossenen Dämpferschutz!  Hab mit sowas in kurzer Zeit die Oberflädche eines schönen DT-Dämpfers versaut...  Sand....schmirgel...schmirgel...ätz!


----------



## DigitalEclipse (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Votec-Gemeinde

Ich möchte gerne meinem Fully ein V.CR zur Seite stellen:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/583340]
	
[/URL]
Das ganze in folgender Konfiguration:
Magura Menja DLO
Mavic Crossride
Schwalbe Racing Ralph
Avid Elixir CR 185/165
Truvativ Stylo World Cup Cockpit
Syntace P6 Alu
Sram X9/ Truvativ Stylo
(rot ist meine Konfiguration, rest Votec-Basis)
Ich denke, das ist eine recht solide Ausstattung, bei recht niedrigem Gewicht. Für meine Zwecke ausreichend.

Sind denn hier Besitzer dieses Rads unter euch, die mir ihre Erfahrungen schildern können?

Mir ist auch schon etwas sehr negatives aufgefallen. Schaut mal hier:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/583341]
	
[/URL]
Die Umwerferschelle verdeckt das untere Loch der Flaschenhalteröse.
Ist natürlich doof, das da kein Flaschenhalter montiert werden kann, und das an einem Racebike!? Blöd.

Wie schätzt ihr die Chancen ein, dass das von Votec auf einen anderen Umwerfer geändert wird, OHNE gleich nen anderen Antrieb auswählen zu müssen?
Weis zufällig jemand was über die aktuellen Lieferzeiten?
Bei der Hotline hab ich noch keinen erreicht, wie lange ist da jemand da?


----------



## pedalix (27. Februar 2010)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> ...
> Wie schätzt ihr die Chancen ein, dass das von Votec auf einen anderen Umwerfer geändert wird, OHNE gleich nen anderen Antrieb auswählen zu müssen?



Nimm einfach einen Low Mount Umwerfer dann müßte es gehen.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (27. Februar 2010)

pedalix schrieb:


> Nimm einfach einen Low Mount Umwerfer dann müßte es gehen.



Ja, richtig. Weiß ich.

Es geht mir darum, ob Votec das ändert, wenn ich das will. Und zwar "NUR" den Umwerfer.
Ich will halt nicht unbedingt selbst Hand anlegen, wäre zwar kein Problem, muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (27. Februar 2010)

Frag auf jeden fall mal bei Votec nach ob die in Serien auch den abgebildeten Umwerfer montieren, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Wenn die Hersteller die Katalogfotos machen (meist eher früh) sind oft noch gar nicht alle serienteile geliefert und da greift man schonmal in die Restekiste um trotzdem nen Foto zu kriegen.


----------



## Popeye34 (28. Februar 2010)

Sollte aber auch die kleinste Rahmengröße sein, denke das die nächste Größe ok sein sollte (?)
Im Fotoalbum ist mein altes _*Quantec*_ abgebildet, dort ist's so; das die Schelle genau über der unteren "Aufnahme" greift..... Aber durch unterlegen des Flaschenhalters (Später auch Tune Halter) war das kein Problem mehr, außer evtl. Optisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pol (3. März 2010)

Hi, I´m a Spanis people and i have a Votec NC1 since the year 2003. Lamentably i broken the frame the last Febrery. I order a XM and when it arrive i sustituire the gabel Rock Shox Revelatión for my VOTEC GS 5 . I modificate the gabel and put a control for the travel. I can put travel 140mm-0mm. Do you know if this gabel works well with this frame?. Thanks. I spect that you speak englis.


----------



## NOXY (3. März 2010)

hey da draussen

dann möchte ich meins auch noch malmit schoenen bildern und nicht vorhergegangen nur mit links zeigen.

Is so doch viel angenehmer.

Es ist ein Votec V.XC aus 2008 vom Werksoutlet nochmal vorstellen.

Hab dann komplett neu ausser dem Rahmen neu aufgebaut.


Gewicht von 12,36 auf 9,74 abgespeckt. 


Hier die Fotos mit Gesamtüberblick


----------



## NOXY (3. März 2010)

Hallöchen,

und hier gehen wir nochmal ins detail

schreibt ruhig wie es euch gefällt.

viel spass


----------



## Centi (3. März 2010)

Wirklich schön, mit liebe zum Detail gemacht!


----------



## LostFocus (3. März 2010)

Email bekommen von Votec !

Auslieferungstermin 10 KW  

Wieso freu ich mich so derbe  auf Nächste Woche


----------



## armor (3. März 2010)

Dann freuen wir uns gemeinsam auf nächste Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostFocus (3. März 2010)

Kriegsde deins auch ?


----------



## pixelquantec (3. März 2010)

Wer mal Probs am Hinterbau hat, hier die Anzugdrehmomente:

Lager Kettenstrebe:  2 Nm

Lager Sitzstrebe: 2 Nm

Dämpfer an Wippe:  4-6 Nm

Hauptlager Hinterbau:  8 Nm 





Bei mir hatte sich nach rund 1500 km eine Schraube ganz leicht gelöst. Auf Anfrage kam schnell die Antwort von Votec.


----------



## Newmi (4. März 2010)

Hat von den V.FR-ler mal jemand nach den Schaltaugen gefragt??
Kann auf der HP keine finden!!

Gruß Newmi


----------



## _mike_ (4. März 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> Hat von den V.FR-ler mal jemand nach den Schaltaugen gefragt??
> Kann auf der HP keine finden!!
> 
> Gruß Newmi



Ich hab bei der Bestekkung in das Bemerkungsfeld eingtragen das ich ein Schaltauge als Ersatz mitgeliefert haben möchte.
Ist kein Problem, kostet laut Forum 17 Euronen.


----------



## ChrisPi (4. März 2010)

Ja ich habs genauso gemacht.Werd aber wenn die Mail zur Auslieferung kommt nochmals anrufen damits auch wirklich nicht vergessen wird.Heute sind seit meiner Bestellung genau 4 Wochen her,also hoff ich mal auf Halbzeit,ab jetzt gehts bergab....


----------



## armor (4. März 2010)

@LostFocus: jep, meins sollte auch nächste Woche kommen laut Votec -mail...schaun wer mal!


----------



## Newmi (4. März 2010)

Dann werd ich wohl noch eine Mail rauslassen, das sie mir ein Schaltauge extra reintun, wenn das Paket auf Reise geht!! In hoffentlich nicht mehr als 5 Wochen!!


----------



## Daniel72 (5. März 2010)

pol schrieb:


> Hi, I´m a Spanis people and i have a Votec NC1 since the year 2003. Lamentably i broken the frame the last Febrery. I order a XM and when it arrive i sustituire the gabel Rock Shox Revelatión for my VOTEC GS 5 . I modificate the gabel and put a control for the travel. I can put travel 140mm-0mm. Do you know if this gabel works well with this frame?. Thanks. I spect that you speak englis.


 
Hi,
a.) nice bike
b.) I' dont know an answer concerning your problem with the fork, but I' think it should be possible. You can ask the Hotline from Votec or directly "Steiner Design" (www.steinerdesign.net). Jürgen Steiner is the manufacturer of the GS-serial forks.

Good luck


----------



## ibislover (6. März 2010)

nochmal kurz zum produktionsstandort.
die fullies kommen aus der gleichen fabrik wie rocky mountain, kona, lapierre (?) etc. pp.

www.caribou-bike.com

wie gesagt, für mich völlig ok.

finds jedoch nicht gut, dass "made in in germany" suggeriert wird und dann is es nicht so. aber wat solls. irgendwie is bei dem laden eh einiges im argen....

(quelle nenn ich jetzt mal nicht, aber ist 100% sicher)


----------



## armor (6. März 2010)

wat meinste mit: eh einiges im argen?

du hast doch diese Woche dein bike bekommen oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (6. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> nochmal kurz zum produktionsstandort.
> die fullies kommen aus der gleichen fabrik wie rocky mountain, kona, lapierre (?) etc. pp.
> 
> www.caribou-bike.com
> ...



Das hat mir gegenüber ein User namens bassrocker auch schon angedeutet. Er hat mir dann sogar Fotos von der Produktion angeboten. Auch auf zweimaliges Nachfragen hab ich die aber nicht bekommen. Und ohne Quelle empfinde ich so eine Äußerung als bloßes Gerücht. Zumal auch auf der Webseite von Caribou nichts darauf hindeutet. Stören würde es mich aber auch nicht, wenn die Räder aus Taiwan kommen. 

Was da im Argen ist, würde mich aber auch interessieren. Oder ist das auch nur ein Gerücht, bei dem keine Quelle genannt werden kann?


----------



## lukabe (6. März 2010)

Naja, komplett "Made in Germany" sind sie halt nicht, weil die hydrogeformten Rohre aus Taiwan kommen. 
Aber da schweißen und pulvern in Deutschland gemacht werden und auch die CNC gefrästen Teile (Wippe) aus Deutschland kommen, rechtfertigt das für mich persönlich schon den "Made in Germany"-Aufkleber.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. März 2010)

Made in Germany bedeutet lediglich, dass ein Großteil der Fertigung aus Deutschland stammt.

Was wurde hier noch vor einigen Jahren in dem Hausbesuch bei Votec Video suggeriert?

Clevere Taktik: erst mit Kampfpreisen und "handmade in germany"-Slogan werben um den Markt zu erschließen und anschließend klammheimlich die Produktion ins Ausland verlagern.. Nachfrage scheint ja genug da zu sein.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## ibislover (6. März 2010)

ruf einfach heute mal unter der hotline an.
da hast du einen sehr netten herrn mit englischem akzent an der strippe.
der hat mir das heute morgen so erzählt. warum sollte man ihm dies also nicht glauben. wär ja schwer bescheuert, wenn es nicht stimmen würde.
warum hat er erzählt... das soll er dir selber erzählen.

meine frage war ganz simpel. warum kann keiner der votec mitarbeiter sagen, wie weit die produktion gediehen ist. warum nicht einfach mal in die produktion laufen und nachschauen. es muss doch für die mitarbeiter im "vertrieb" möglich sein zu erfahren, wann was produziert wird.
ich habe dann im spaß gefragt ob die teile im keller unter verschluß von illegalen hilfsarbeitern gefertigt werden, denen es verboten ist da rauszukommen oder kontakt zu anderen mitarbeitern aufzunehmen. fand er witzig und hat mir dann erzählt dass das natürlich nicht so sei, sondern das sie bei oben genannter firma gefertigt wären.

warum man als kunde so bescheiden informiert wird, konnte er mir auch nicht sagen. weiß aber, wie alle die mit kunden bei der firma kontakt haben (shops oder direkt) dass da noch einiges zu verbessern ist.

vermutlich ist mein gestern verschicktes bike ein 09er rahmen, denn 2010er hat noch keiner gesehen oder davon gehört. das wär der knaller.

nun liegt es an euch zweiflern euch diese infos selbst bestätigen zu lassen.

warum sollte ich solche behauptungen erfinden!?


----------



## warpax (6. März 2010)

Reagierst Du auf jede unbewiesene Behauptung so energisch, Kalle? Bislang gibt es diebezüglich nur ibislovers Aussage. Es gibt weder eine Quelle, noch werden andere Möglichkeiten gegeben, daß man sich sein eigenes Bild machen kann.


----------



## ruFFa (6. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> ruf einfach heute mal unter der hotline an.
> da hast du einen sehr netten herrn mit englischem akzent an der strippe.
> der hat mir das heute morgen so erzählt. warum sollte man ihm dies also nicht glauben. wär ja schwer bescheuert, wenn es nicht stimmen würde.
> warum hat er erzählt... das soll er dir selber erzählen.



wenn es dieser mann ist mit dem ich schonmal im votec shop in stuttgart gesprochen habe, dann scheint mir die aussage realistisch. denn er erschien mir sehr ehrlich zu sein.
Er kam aus dem werk in den shop um einpaar sachen zu klären.

//edit:

doch den vorwurf möchte ich nicht bestätigen, denn ich weiss nichts davon.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (6. März 2010)

Ich weiß auch nix, deshalb halt ich lieber die Klappe... das Haus der Firma auf der Caribou Seite sieht noch echt aus, aber die Firmenbeschriftung eher nach Photoshop 

Nu ja, ich kauf das V.SX eigentlich nicht hauptsächlich wegen Made in Germany... es soll ein sehr gutes Enduro sein, außerdem ist mir Canyon zu VW und Cannondale zu Mercedes, also kauf ich ein Votec. Meine 5 Cent.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (6. März 2010)

Doppelpoast...


----------



## armor (6. März 2010)

uiuiui...

jetzt bin ich echt mal verunsichert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (6. März 2010)

da überleg ich mir doch glatt mal michael rose anzurufen und ihn direkt auf diese behauptungen anzusprechen...


----------



## ibislover (6. März 2010)

nochmal. woher es kommt ist mir auch völlig sh!t egal.

es gab nur mal ne diskussion zu dem thema und darauf bezog sich mein post. mehr nicht.
achja, vielleicht noch auf die etwas dürftigen und schwer zu bekommenden informationen...

sundaydrive+r analogie zu bikes und autos ist treffend und ich sehe es genau so!


----------



## armor (6. März 2010)

woher es kommt wär mich auch egal, wenn es ehrlich ist. wer lässt sich schon gern verarschen...

naja, schwamm drüber! nächste woche kommt mein teil und dann sieht man weiter...


----------



## ChrisPi (6. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> (quelle nenn ich jetzt mal nicht, aber ist 100% sicher)





Gabs hier nicht schon Leute die daneben standen als ihr Rahmen geschweisst wurde? In irgend einem Votec-Thread hab ich davon was gelesen.Naja was solls...


----------



## ibislover (6. März 2010)

naja, habs sie ja doch genannt.
und wenn diejenigen in taiwan urlaub gemacht haben, kann es durchaus sein, oder!? 
zu beachten ist auch, dass die produktion erst mit den float link bikes nach taiwan ging!


----------



## warpax (6. März 2010)

Ich hab jedenfalls mal eine Mail an Votec geschickt. Warten wir mal ab. Aber Don-Rock (den, der daneben stand) implizit als Lügner darzustellen, finde ich dann doch etwas daneben. Eine offizielle Aussage zu dem Thema sollte da ja Einiges klären. Und ich würde vermuten, daß bei der jetzigen Situation kein Weg mehr daran vorbei führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (6. März 2010)

hättest mal angerufen. hättest gleich ne antwort bekommen.
nicht getraut?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. März 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> Reagierst Du auf jede unbewiesene Behauptung so energisch, Kalle? Bislang gibt es diebezüglich nur ibislovers Aussage. Es gibt weder eine Quelle, noch werden andere Möglichkeiten gegeben, daß man sich sein eigenes Bild machen kann.



Hallo warpax,

ich reagiere nicht grundsätzlich so energisch. Ich lasse mich lediglich nicht als Kunden für dumm verkaufen. Vorhin sprudelten meine Emotionen hoch, denn das, was ich dort las, passte zu meinen leidigen Erfahrungen, die ich in letzter Zeit mit Votec gemacht habe.

Neben dem gekauften V.Xc hatte ich (zunächst) auch Interesse an dem V.Sx. Herr R. sagte mir vor einiger Zeit am Telefon auf die Frage, wo das Bike denn nun geschweißt würde explizit, dass der Rahmen in Deutschland geschweißt wird und die hydroformten Rohre aus Taiwan kommen. Wenn dann nun das oben genannte stimmt, dann finde ich das schon eine Sauerei.

Wenn man vorher ehrliche Aussagen bekommt, dann ist das ok und man kann selbst entscheiden, ob einem das Produkt zusagt.

Für mich macht es schon einen Unterschied aus, wo der Rahmen geschweißt worden ist. Denn sonst hätte ich mich (beim Hardtail) für ein Canyon entschieden. Da ja anscheinend nur die Float-Link Fullys betroffen sind, betrifft es mich nicht direkt, denn ich habe mich ja Gott-sei-dank gegen ein weiteres Bike (Fully) von Votec entschieden.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## nightprowler (6. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,
es giebt wohl einen gravierenden Unterschied zwischen " Handmade" und "Made in Germany."
Und warum giebt es wohl keinen Votecday mehr?
Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit wurde man ja geradezu in die Produktion gedrängt.
Und heute?
Sind da nicht vor einiger Zeit Leute " OUTGESORCT " worden?
Egal,die Bikes sind einfach nur endgeil!!!
Der Preis auch!

Deshalb habe ich dem Weib ein VMR und mir einVMX gegönnt.


----------



## Reese23 (6. März 2010)

Mir ist im Grunde auch egal wo die Rahmen geschweißt werden, die Jungs in Taiwan sollen ja auch schweißen können. Allerdings sollte man dies dann wenigstens offen dem Käufer mitteilen wobei das andere Hersteller ja auch nicht tun.
Wenn die Bikes was taugen ist es mir egal den der Preis ist absolut OK und wenn ich mir einen RockyMountain Rahmen für 2300  kaufe der im selben Laden geschweißt wurde ist das ne größere Verarsche als wenn Votec Made in Germany drauf schreibt...


----------



## LostFocus (6. März 2010)

So siehts aus, ist doch scheiss egal wo es herkommt. Wenn die Produktion dort günstiger ist, aber qualität mässig keine einbussen sind  was spricht dagegen ?


----------



## 19gerdi92 (7. März 2010)

Ich denk der Preis ist ein sehr gute Argument sich für ein Votec zu entscheiden.
Trotzdem sollte dabei die Garantie und die Service Abwicklung nicht auf der Strecke bleiben. Auserdem gilt das "im AUSLAND gescheißt" ja nur für die Bikes mit Float Link, das heißt das FR dürfte davon nicht betroffen sein, denn das ist doch ein normaler Viergelenker. Konnte aber auch keine richtige Definition eines Float Links finden. 
Ich verbinde mit "Made in Germany" deutsche Wertarbeit und Qualität und ich hoffe das des auch so ist und bleiben wird.


----------



## nightprowler (7. März 2010)

Nu ja, ich kauf das V.SX eigentlich nicht hauptsächlich wegen Made in Germany... es soll ein sehr gutes Enduro sein, außerdem ist mir Canyon zu VW und Cannondale zu Mercedes, also kauf ich ein Votec. Meine 5 Cent.[/QUOTE]

UND WAS IST VOTEC FÜR EIN AUTO?(SAG JETZT NICHT FALSCHES).


----------



## Pflaumenaugust (7. März 2010)

Habe für meinen kleinen Mann ein Ghost-Bike gekauft und was steht unten wohl im Rahmen ???? Made in Taiwan
Wenn 48% der Arbeit in Deutschland erledigt wird,egal was.Heist es: Made in Germany


----------



## pixelquantec (7. März 2010)

VW, Audi, BMW und Mercedes sind doch auch "Made in Germany". Da kommt auch fast alles aus dem Ausland und wird evtl. noch in D zusammengebastelt.

Also was soll die Diskussion?


----------



## 19gerdi92 (7. März 2010)

Opel^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (7. März 2010)

Die hatte ich schon fast vergessen.


----------



## nightprowler (7. März 2010)

19gerdi92 schrieb:


> Opel^^


Ich sagte doch extra,nichts falsches zu sagen!


----------



## 19gerdi92 (7. März 2010)

Die ham was entscheidendes gemeinsam.
Sin beide deutsch und beide ständig Pleite.^^


----------



## ibislover (7. März 2010)

19gerdi92 schrieb:


> ...Auserdem gilt das "im AUSLAND gescheißt" ja nur für die Bikes mit Float Link, das heißt das FR dürfte davon nicht betroffen sein, denn das ist doch ein normaler Viergelenker. Konnte aber auch keine richtige Definition eines Float Links finden.
> Ich verbinde mit "Made in Germany" deutsche Wertarbeit und Qualität und ich hoffe das des auch so ist und bleiben wird.


was für eine wortglauberei...! 
die umstellung begann mit den float links und nun werde alle fullies in taiwan produziert.
ich versteh die ganze aufregung nicht...


----------



## 19gerdi92 (7. März 2010)

Oh ja sorry da hab ich mich verlesen dann.
Des is ja dann nich so toll.
Abba der preis stimmt trotzdem, odder dann erst recht, also passt des scho.^^


----------



## ChrisPi (7. März 2010)

Ich versteh die Aufregung auch nicht.Solange Votec sagt in Taiwan werden nur die Hydroforming Teile produziert wird das auch so sein.Da kann XY erzählen was er will.... solange ich da keine Beweise habe oder sehe glaub ich das auch nicht.
Finds aber sehr sonderbar wenn plötzlich in allen Votec-Threads diese Behauptung von ein und derselben Person geschrieben wird ohne jeglichen Beweis.
Aber selbst wenn das tatsächlich so wäre hätte es meine Entscheidung absolut nicht beeinflusst.Trotzdem wäre es mir natürlich lieber wenn möglichst viel in Deutschland produziert u. montiert wird und da bin ich sicher nicht der Einzige!


----------



## pixelquantec (7. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> was für eine wortglauberei...!
> die umstellung begann mit den float links und nun werde alle fullies in taiwan produziert.
> ich versteh die ganze aufregung nicht...


 
Trotzdem fehlt dafür auch nur ein Funke eines Beweises. Ist schon traurig, wenn jemand so penetrant seine persönliche Meinung ( Tatsache scheint es ja nicht zu sein ) hier verbreitet.


----------



## lukabe (7. März 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Aufregung auch nicht.Solange Votec sagt in Taiwan werden nur die Hydroforming Teile produziert wird das auch so sein.Da kann XY erzählen was er will.... solange ich da keine Beweise habe oder sehe glaub ich das auch nicht.
> Finds aber sehr sonderbar wenn plötzlich in allen Votec-Threads diese Behauptung von ein und derselben Person geschrieben wird ohne jeglichen Beweis.
> Aber selbst wenn das tatsächlich so wäre hätte es meine Entscheidung absolut nicht beeinflusst.Trotzdem wäre es mir natürlich lieber wenn möglichst viel in Deutschland produziert u. montiert wird und da bin ich sicher nicht der Einzige!



word.


----------



## ibislover (7. März 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Trotzdem fehlt dafür auch nur ein Funke eines Beweises. Ist schon traurig, wenn jemand so penetrant seine persönliche Meinung ( Tatsache scheint es ja nicht zu sein ) hier verbreitet.


was für ein furz liegt denn dir quer!?
ruf und frag nach statt hier so einen shi!t zu erzählen.

entschuldigt dass ich das alles in allen votec threads gepostet habe, doch in allen gab es die gleich diskussion.
zum teil mit haarstreubenden vermutungen, von leuten die weder von fertigung im allgemeinen, noch jeglichen einblick in die bike branche zu scheinen haben.

und wo steht zb auf der website was von "hergestellt in deutschland"!?

wenn mir ein votec mitarbeiter das erzählt, einer der schon bei der alten votec firma war, der meint er habe die produktion früher, als noch teilweise in D geschweißt wurde betreut und der die connection zu probst hergestellt hat, warum sollte ich das nicht glauben?

sicher wird er seine gründe gehabt haben warum er so offen redet, doch wir haben irgendwann auch über die branche im allgemeinen gerde und den einen oder anderen namen, den ich persönlich kenne, kannte er sogar auch und umgekehrt.
fands total nett und cool mit ihm zu quatschen.

ich will hier doch keine hetzkampagne gegen votec starten, ich kauf doch selber eines!

und überhaupt, was für einen beweis wollt ihr denn eigentlich? einen unterschriebenen und beglaubtigen brief des geschäftsführers!?

keiner wundert sich auch warum die im vertrieb nicht wissen wie weit die bikes sind. würde alles in wenden passieren, könneten die leute runter/rüber laufen in die fertigung und nachschauen. was fällt euch dazu ein...?

und demjenigen, das meine ich ich ernst, der mir einen lieferanten in D oder europa zeigt, der hydroforming rohre und den ganzen quatsch liefert und zwar bezahlbar sodaß man bike zu dem preis wie bei votec kaufen kann, dem schicke ich nen kasten bier per express direkt vor die haustür.

meine herren...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (7. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> ich versteh die ganze aufregung nicht...



DU selbst hast doch die Lawine losgetreten oder was hast du gedacht was passiert nachdem dein Posts in beiden Thema platziert hast??? Ist ja klar das da erst mal diskutiert wird...


----------



## ibislover (7. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> DU selbst hast doch die Lawine losgetreten oder was hast du gedacht was passiert nachdem dein Posts in beiden Thema platziert hast??? Ist ja klar das da erst mal diskutiert wird...


ich meine nicht die aufregung das einige es nicht glauben können da der tellerrand wohl sehr hoch zu scheinen ist, sonder warum es so ne rolle spielt woher die rahmen kommen.

sicher, wirtschaft, arbeitsplätze usw., alles korrekt.
doch wer zahlt dann auch wirklich so viel mehr, zumal es ja gar nicht möglich ist alles in D oder europa zu fertigen, da schlicht niemand die fertigung dafür hat, solche rahmen zu produzieren und vorallem zu dem preis!

votec und canyon spielen in der gleichen preisliga, wie auch einige andere versender bike marken.

nicolai fertig 100% in D.
aber konfiguriert euch mal ein helius AM mit den features des z.b. v.sx.
da landet ihr bei über 2000 euro für den rahmen. da bekommt ihr schon ein komplettes v.sx dafür.

jetzt kommt bestimmt einer und sagt votec verkauf ja auch über 100.000 bikes pro jahr, oder wie!? 

einfach mal nüchtern drüber nachdenken, mit anderen marken vergleichen und mir dann auch nur eine plausible argumentation liefern, warum ich mir alles nur aus den fingern gesaugt habe.
und antürlich wie es die firma votec machen sollte, bikes in D zu dem preis zu produzieren. dass würde sicher auch andere hersteller interessieren.

sucht euch doch mal die post von michi von liteville raus warum seine bikes in asien gefertigt werden...

ich freu mich auf mein votec. nur verstehe ich nicht diesen engstirnigen blickwinkel und den mangel die sache mal objektiv zu betrachten.
und sich dann hinzustellen und mir vorzuwerfen ich würde irgendwas erfinden und was weiß ich, nur weil man selber nicht "in die puschen kommt" und die sache mal nüchtern betrachtet, verstehe ich noch viel weniger.


----------



## warpax (7. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> wenn mir ein votec mitarbeiter das erzählt, einer der schon bei der alten votec firma war, der meint er habe die produktion früher, als noch teilweise in D geschweißt wurde betreut und der die connection zu probst hergestellt hat, warum sollte ich das nicht glauben?
> 
> sicher wird er seine gründe gehabt haben warum er so offen redet, doch wir haben irgendwann auch über die branche im allgemeinen gerde und den einen oder anderen namen, den ich persönlich kenne, kannte er sogar auch und umgekehrt.
> fands total nett und cool mit ihm zu quatschen.



Ist das derselbe, von dem mir bassrocker erzählt hat, der nun ein Ex-Mitarbeiter von Votec ist und bei Rose arbeitet? Dann würde ich mich ernstlich fragen, wie seriös so jemand ist. Es gibt viele Gründe dafür, den Arbeitgeber zu wechseln und es gibt viele unterschiedliche Reaktionen darauf. Damit will ich dem Mann (wenn es denn der ist) wohlgemerkt nichts unterstellen, nur eine Möglichkeit aufzeigen.



ibislover schrieb:


> keiner wundert sich auch warum die im vertrieb nicht wissen wie weit die bikes sind. würde alles in wenden passieren, könneten die leute runter/rüber laufen in die fertigung und nachschauen. was fällt euch dazu ein...?
> 
> und demjenigen, das meine ich ich ernst, der mir einen lieferanten in D oder europa zeigt, der hydroforming rohre und den ganzen quatsch liefert und zwar bezahlbar sodaß man bike zu dem preis wie bei votec kaufen kann, dem schicke ich nen kasten bier per express direkt vor die haustür.



Ist das jetzt ein dezentes Zurückrudern? Votec sagt doch, daß die Rohre aus Taiwan kommen. Und wenn ich auf eine Lieferung Rohre warte, aus denen dann die Rahmen gefertigt werden, kann ich auch nicht sagen, wann es so richtig los geht.


----------



## warpax (7. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> nicolai fertig 100% in D.
> aber konfiguriert euch mal ein helius AM mit den features des z.b. v.sx.
> da landet ihr bei über 2000 euro für den rahmen. da bekommt ihr schon ein komplettes v.sx dafür.
> 
> jetzt kommt bestimmt einer und sagt votec verkauf ja auch über 100.000 bikes pro jahr, oder wie!?



Ich hab mir die Preise mal im Vergleich angesehen. Tatsächlich sind die Nicolai Bikes im Schnitt ein Drittel teurer. ABER das gilt auch für die Hardtails, die ja hier nie zur Diskussion standen. Insofern müssen die Unterschiede also von woanders her kommen. Mal ein paar Vorschläge:

1. Markenimage: Nicolai setzt auf Elitismus. Das merkt man auch an Falcos Kommentaren hier im Forum. Das Image der Bikes ist so gut, daß sie für manche Leute schon fast allein den Berg runter radeln können. Da ist Votec (noch?) weit von entfernt.

2. Anbauteile: Da geht es um eine Menge Verhandlung. Und wenn man nunmal eine Menge Komplettbikes verkauft, kriegt man nun mal bessere Preise, als wenn man nur sehr wenige verkauft. Ich behaupte mal, daß Nicolai weniger Bikes vrekauft als Votec, was auch für das Markenimage Sinn macht. Dazu kommt noch, daß die wenigesten Nicolai Bikes mit Anbauteilen verkauft werden. Da gehen meist Rahmen übre den Tisch, die die Käufer dann individuell aufbauen. Allein durch den Konfigurator dürften bei Votec eine Menge Komplettbikes weggehen.


----------



## ibislover (7. März 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> Ist das derselbe, von dem mir bassrocker erzählt hat, der nun ein Ex-Mitarbeiter von Votec ist und bei Rose arbeitet? Dann würde ich mich ernstlich fragen, wie seriös so jemand ist. Es gibt viele Gründe dafür, den Arbeitgeber zu wechseln und es gibt viele unterschiedliche Reaktionen darauf. Damit will ich dem Mann (wenn es denn der ist) wohlgemerkt nichts unterstellen, nur eine Möglichkeit aufzeigen.


hä!?
ich habe also bei rose angerufen und gefragt wie es mit meinem am freitag verschickten votec bike aussieht? 
das musste mir mal näher erläutern...




warpax schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ein dezentes Zurückrudern? Votec sagt doch, daß die Rohre aus Taiwan kommen. Und wenn ich auf eine Lieferung Rohre warte, aus denen dann die Rahmen gefertigt werden, kann ich auch nicht sagen, wann es so richtig los geht.


nein, ganz und gar nicht. die aufforderung mir zu erklären warum keiner irgendwas sagen kann.
ich rede ja von den fullies, denn zu denen habe ich die info bekommen. von hardtails weiß ich nix.
auch mir wurde mal was von rohren erzählt und dann hieß es mal wieder rahmen...




warpax schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Preise mal im Vergleich angesehen. Tatsächlich sind die Nicolai Bikes im Schnitt ein Drittel teurer. ABER das gilt auch für die Hardtails, die ja hier nie zur Diskussion standen. Insofern müssen die Unterschiede also von woanders her kommen. Mal ein paar Vorschläge:
> 
> 1. Markenimage: Nicolai setzt auf Elitismus. Das merkt man auch an Falcos Kommentaren hier im Forum. Das Image der Bikes ist so gut, daß sie für manche Leute schon fast allein den Berg runter radeln können. Da ist Votec (noch?) weit von entfernt.


sicher lässt nicolai sich die entwicklung und das jahrelang aufgebaute images bezahlen, aber ne begründung ist es nicht wirklich.
ich glaube auch nicht das jemand 700 euro rein fürs image rechfertigen kann.



warpax schrieb:


> 2. Anbauteile: Da geht es um eine Menge Verhandlung. Und wenn man nunmal eine Menge Komplettbikes verkauft, kriegt man nun mal bessere Preise, als wenn man nur sehr wenige verkauft. Ich behaupte mal, daß Nicolai weniger Bikes vrekauft als Votec, was auch für das Markenimage Sinn macht. Dazu kommt noch, daß die wenigesten Nicolai Bikes mit Anbauteilen verkauft werden. Da gehen meist Rahmen übre den Tisch, die die Käufer dann individuell aufbauen. Allein durch den Konfigurator dürften bei Votec eine Menge Komplettbikes weggehen.


ich rede ja auch vom reinen rahmenpreis und nicht von komplettbikes.

was schätzt in welchen bereich vk zahlen von votec liegen (ich weiß, da kann man nur spekulieren) aber würd mich interessieren was du schätzt.

und nur um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, ich kenn die zahlen natürlich nicht! 
dafür aber die größenordnung einer anderen deutschen marke, von der ich eigentümer und mitarbeiter kennengelernt habe währen ich für 2 jahre in der schönen oberpfals gewohnt habe.

warum können alle anderen hersteller nicht bikes zu solchen preisen verkaufen die in D gefertigt sind?


----------



## Reese23 (7. März 2010)

Naja, seis drum... 

Was natürlich ziemlich schei$e wäre ist wenn die Rahmen tatsächlich in Asien komplett geschweißt werden und die noch nicht mal angefangen haben... (Ibislover meinte ja die Rahmenproduktion würde erst Mitte März beginnen)... weil dann bekommt keiner sein Bike vor Mai da ja alleine die Seefracht 3 - 4 Wochen + Zoll etc. dauert.

Warten wirs mal ab was die nächsten Wochen bringen. Herr Rose versicherte mir mehrfach am Telefon das bestellte V.SX würde zu 100% Ende März Anfang April ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (7. März 2010)

naja, es gibt ja auch luftfracht...
und am samsatg meinte herr rose, der mich auch noch angerufen hat, dass es bis ende märz / anfang april die ersten v.sx geben wird.
originalton war, "produktion startet jetzt dann die kommende woche".


----------



## Reese23 (7. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> naja, es gibt ja auch luftfracht...



Das ist wohl kaum eine Option... ausserdem sprechen wir hier ja nicht über 2 oder 3 Rahmen.

solltest du je was in der Größe wie einen Rahmen per Luftfracht verschicken wollen wirst schnell merken das die Fracht ein vielfaches vom Rahmen selbst kosten wird... (Herstellerpreis natürlich)


----------



## ibislover (7. März 2010)

liteville macht das doch auch...
mein arbeitgeber lässt auch vorprodukte aus asien in großer menge per luftfracht einfliegen wenn es engpässe/großaufträge gibt. sicher ist das einiges teurer, aber durchaus bezahlbar.


----------



## Reese23 (7. März 2010)

ich hab da jedenfalls andere Erfahrungen gemacht und ich bezweifle dass in der Votec Kalkulation eine Luftfracht eingerechnet ist... aber ich kann mich auch irren - soll wir wenns so ist grad recht sein dann kommt mein V.SX wenigstens schneller.


----------



## ibislover (7. März 2010)

stimmt, je früher desto besser.
wie dem auch sein. es sprechen viele punkte dafür. ein mitarbeiter hat es mir so geschildert un selbst der probst bodo hat in dem interview in der freeride, damals noch bei fusion, gesagt das bald die produktion nach asien geht. wenn nun der schritt vollzogen wurde, wurde ich ja nicht "missinformiert".

joschi3000 meinte ja er habe die produktion von 09er bikes in wenden gesehen, sonst aber auch niemand. und auch auf der website stand nix.

irgendwann wird sich das klären und entweder bin ich der mopps oder andere müssen zurückrudern.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (8. März 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich manche Kommentare hier auch nicht - Ibislover hat eine Quelle genannt, nun sollten die größten Zweifler einfach mal die gleiche Quelle anzapfen oder wie warpax einfach mal jemand anderes bei Votec fragen - das ist ja hier alles, wie nach dem Motto "erst schießen - dann fragen"...

Also nochmal, was das V.SX zumindest betrifft - ich weiß, das einige sicher auch wegen Made oder Handmade in Germany kaufen, aber wir alle wollen doch nur eine gutes Bike  und da kann der Produktionsort, wenn es die Qualität nicht beeinflusst, nicht so schwer wiegen...

Nur mal so am Rande der Historie - das Made in Germany haben die Briten wohl erfunden, um damit im (ich glaube 1. Weltkrieg) deutsche Produkte schlecht zu machen... der Begriff ist dann erst in Wirtschaftswunderzeiten zu einem Qualitätsbegriff  geworden (marketing-technisch gesehen, auch ein Wunder  )...

Warten wir also einfach mal, was warpax für ne Antwort bekommt.

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## ChrisPi (8. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> irgendwann wird sich das klären und entweder bin ich der mopps oder andere müssen zurückrudern.



Dein Ziel hast du sicherlich bei einigen schon erreicht,nämlich ihnen ihr neues Bike madig zu machen,gratuliere


----------



## Reese23 (8. März 2010)

Ich muss wieder auf Sundaydrivers Idee vielleicht VOTEC versuchen mit ins Forum zu holen zurückkommen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass Votec auch kein großes Interesse an einer solchen Diskussion hier hat und es für alle hilfreich wäre mal ein kurzes Statement von offizieller Seite zu erfahren dann beruhigen sich auch wieder diverse Gemüter. 

Wenn ich Herrn Rose das nächste mal am Telefon hab werde ich Ihn mal direkt darauf ansprechen und ich bin mir sicher die Admins hier würden uns auch ein extra Herstellerthema klar machen...


----------



## ibislover (8. März 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Dein Ziel hast du sicherlich bei einigen schon erreicht,nämlich ihnen ihr neues Bike madig zu machen,gratuliere


weil die wahrheit evtl. wehtun könnte!? 
und habe ich mir mein bike dann auch madig gerdet?
du scheinst nicht zu verstehen worüber diskutiert wird!


----------



## ChrisPi (8. März 2010)

Bring mir ein Bild in dem die Votecrahmen in der Caribouwerkstätte geschweisst werden,dann mag ich es glauben.Aber von so Halbwahrheiten halt ich persönlich überhaupt nix.Das Forum ist voll von Spekulationen u. Vermutungen und das nervt einfach.Was dir daran liegt in sämtlichen Threads diese Vermutungen zu posten weiß ich nicht,und ist mir auch sch...egal.
Ein guter Freund der mal bei XY war hat mir am Telefon gesagt das XY jetzt ZY usw. usw.... Sowas sind für mich keine Fakten! Und Bikehersteller gibts in Taiwan genügend,seh auf der Caribouseite kein Votec
Thema für mich beendet da alles Spekulationen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (8. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> hä!?
> ich habe also bei rose angerufen und gefragt wie es mit meinem am freitag verschickten votec bike aussieht?
> das musste mir mal näher erläutern...



Du hattest gesagt, Du hättest mit einem Mitarbeiter gesprochen und hast Dich explizit auf das Posting von bassrocker bezogen (von dem ja auch der Name Caribou das erste Mal ins Spiel gebracht wurde). Insofern hielt ich es nicht für unmöglich, daß Du Dich auch an den (nun ehemaligen) Mitarbeiter von Votec gewandt hast, den bassrocker damals ins Spiel brachte. Aber dann haben wir das ja jetzt geklärt 



ibislover schrieb:


> nein, ganz und gar nicht. die aufforderung mir zu erklären warum keiner irgendwas sagen kann.
> ich rede ja von den fullies, denn zu denen habe ich die info bekommen. von hardtails weiß ich nix.
> auch mir wurde mal was von rohren erzählt und dann hieß es mal wieder rahmen...



Zu der Verzögerung könnte auch dann keiner was Genaues sagen, wenn sie auf die Rohre warten. Du erinnerst Dich bestimmt an das Chaos im letzten Jahr, als diverse Komponenten ausverkauft waren. Da konnte genauso wenig erklärt werden. Wenn man irgendwas auslagert, ist das halt immer schwierig.

Ich komme deswegen auf Zurückrudern, weil Du erst von den Bikes sprichst und in dem Posting, auf das ich mich bezog dann plötzlich fragst, welcher Deutsche Hersteller zu günstigen Preisen hydroformed Rohre fertigt und liefert.

Da die Hardtails ja offenbar nach einhelliger Meinung in D gefertigt werden, wäre meine diesbezügliche Frage, warum auch die 1/3 günstiger sind als Nicolai. 



ibislover schrieb:


> sicher lässt nicolai sich die entwicklung und das jahrelang aufgebaute images bezahlen, aber ne begründung ist es nicht wirklich.
> ich glaube auch nicht das jemand 700 euro rein fürs image rechfertigen kann.



Du hast erwähnt, daß in der gleichen Firma auch die Bikes von Rocky Mountain gefertigt würden. Die kosten ungefähr das Gleiche wie Nicolai. Am Produktionsstandort allein kann es also auch nicht liegen 



ibislover schrieb:


> was schätzt in welchen bereich vk zahlen von votec liegen (ich weiß, da kann man nur spekulieren) aber würd mich interessieren was du schätzt.



Ich kenn den MTB-Markt zu wenig und könnte daher da nur blind raten. Das bringt weder Dir, noch mir, noch sonst wem was.



ibislover schrieb:


> warum können alle anderen hersteller nicht bikes zu solchen preisen verkaufen die in D gefertigt sind?



Das ist ja wohl so gar kein Argument. Nur, weil die meisten es nicht auf die Kette kriegen, heißt das nicht, daß es unmöglich ist. Warum ist in Deutschland die Textilindustrie tot und es gibt mit Trigema trotzdem einen Hersteller, der es schafft, hier zu fertigen?



ibislover schrieb:


> joschi3000 meinte ja er habe die produktion von 09er bikes in wenden gesehen, sonst aber auch niemand. und auch auf der website stand nix.



Don-Rock stand auch daneben, als ein 09er geschweißt wurde. Ich will jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread zurücklesen, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß es dabei um ein Fullie ging.



sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Also nochmal, was das V.SX zumindest betrifft - ich weiß, das einige sicher auch wegen Made oder Handmade in Germany kaufen, aber wir alle wollen doch nur eine gutes Bike  und da kann der Produktionsort, wenn es die Qualität nicht beeinflusst, nicht so schwer wiegen...



100%ige Zustimmung.



sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Warten wir also einfach mal, was warpax für ne Antwort bekommt.



Ich habe nicht gefragt, sondern auf diesen Thread verwiesen und gesagt, daß eine Reaktion auf die eine oder andere Art meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll sei. Aber Reese will ja eh in den nächsten Tagen da mal anrufen.


----------



## ibislover (8. März 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> ...und hast Dich explizit auf das Posting von bassrocker bezogen...


nicht die bohne. den post kenne ich gar nicht. den namen der fertigung habe ich am telefon bekommen.
der user bassrocker hast du ins spiel gebracht.

der rest wird sich sicher alles mit der zeit klären.

ich wollte niemand irgendwas ausreden bzw. madig machen.
habe nur eine info 1:1 eines votec angestellten weitergegeben, der am samstag für jeden erreichbar war und ich bin mir sicher, die wird sich bestätigen.
wenn einige es nicht glauben wollen oder können, nicht war ChrisPi  , und das obwohl sich diese nur auf aussagen anderer beziehen, ohne jemals selbst eine bekommen zu haben, dann ist das nicht zu verhindern.

und nochmal, ich freu mich auf mein radl!


----------



## ChrisPi (8. März 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gefragt, sondern auf diesen Thread verwiesen



Ich hab nun per email direkt gefragt,da ich noch ein Maß vom VFR wissen wollte.Werde dann Bescheid geben was mir geantwortet wurde


----------



## warpax (8. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> nicht die bohne. den post kenne ich gar nicht. den namen der fertigung habe ich am telefon bekommen.
> der user bassrocker hast du ins spiel gebracht.



Hast Recht. Ich hab das aus dem Posting geschlossen und mit der Zeit hat sich die Analogie verselbständigt:



ibislover schrieb:


> es gab nur mal ne diskussion zu dem thema und darauf bezog sich mein post. mehr nicht.



Die einzige (ernsthafte) Diskussion zu dem Thema, die mir vorher einfiel, war eben die, die von dem von mir genannten User gestartet wurde. Da fiel auch der Name Caribou. Und da wurden mir auch "Beweise" in Form von Fotos aus Taiwan versprochen, auf dich ich wie gesagt heute noch warte. Deswegen auch mein Mißtrauen diesbezüglich.


----------



## ChrisPi (8. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> wenn einige es nicht glauben wollen oder können, nicht war ChrisPi  , und das obwohl sich diese nur auf aussagen anderer beziehen, ohne jemals selbst eine bekommen zu haben, dann ist das nicht zu verhindern.



Ich mag dir gerne alles glauben,nur einen Beweis solltest du schon vorlegen können denn leichtgläubig sind hier zwar einige aber nicht alle.

Ein Beweis wäre in etwa sowas


----------



## ibislover (8. März 2010)

verstehe ich!
nur liegt die beweislast nicht bei mir, sondern bei der firma votec. mich würde ja eine offizielle aussage, z.b. auf der webiste oder dergleichen, auch interessieren.
nur gibt es für mich keinen grund einem mitarbeiter nicht zu glauben, denn ich weiß keinen grund warum sowas gesagt werden sollte, wenn es denn nicht so ist.
es scheint ja wirklich mal so gewesen zu sein, aber 2010 ist es eben anders (wo der für alle nachvollziehbare beweis ja noch aussteht).

wie gesagt, time will tell.


----------



## ChrisPi (8. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> es scheint ja wirklich mal so gewesen zu sein, aber 2010 ist es eben anders (wo der für alle nachvollziehbare beweis ja noch aussteht).



Selbst wenn es 2010 anders sein sollte,die Preise waren auch 2009 schon top oder? Liegt mit Sicherheit zum Großteil am Direktvertrieb


----------



## warpax (8. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> verstehe ich!
> nur liegt die beweislast nicht bei mir, sondern bei der firma votec. mich würde ja eine offizielle aussage, z.b. auf der webiste oder dergleichen, auch interessieren.



Welche Beweislast? Sind Votec in irgendeiner Weise verpflichtet, sich auf eine Forendiskussion hin zu rechtfertigen? Interessieren würde mich das zwar auch (wenn auch nur am Rande), aber laßt doch mal die Kirche im Dorf.

Selbst, wenn sie in Taiwan fertigen, wäre ein Hinweis dazu auf der Webseite auch nicht nötig. Dann könntest Du den genauso von Bergamont, Cube und vielen anderen fordern. Da steht diesbezüglich nämlich auch nichts.


----------



## ibislover (8. März 2010)

das war doch darauf bezogen das ich irgendwelche beweise liefern soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (8. März 2010)

Hi!

Das ist jetzt zwar schwierig, hier eine objektive und fundierte Meinung zu bekommen, aber ich versuch es trotzdem mal.

Ich schwanke gerade zwischem dem Votec VFR und dem Canyon Torque. Das Votec bietet etwas mehr Leistung fürs Geld und optisch finde ich es persönlich einfach ansprechender. Eigentlich eine klare Sache denkt man...

Aber: Bei Canyon ist der Rahmen konsequent weiter entwickelt worden und man weiß einfach, dass er funktioniert und hält. Votec hat zwar nahezu nur gute Testergebnisse bekommen aber ein minimales Restrisiko bleibt natürlich. Ist aber wohl bei fast jedem Rahmen so.
Wichtiger ist mir aber, wie ist der Kundensupport, die Gewährleistung und die Kulanz bei Votec. Hab auf der Homepage nirgendwo finden können, wie lang die Garantie ausfällt. Wie Kulant ist Votec bei einem Schadensfall, wie siehts mit Ersatzteilen aus, wie schätzt ihr die Chancen ein, dass es diesmal mit Votec klappt (gibt es vielleicht irgendwo Zahlen zum letzten Jahr)?

Würde mich sowohl über Meinungen, als auch Tatsachen freuen...


----------



## Reese23 (8. März 2010)

Mensch jetzt seid wieder Lieb zueinander! 

Wird echt Zeit das wieder besser Wetter wird und mehr übers biken als über solch einen Quatsch diskutiert wird...


----------



## Reese23 (8. März 2010)

Mathok schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Das ist jetzt zwar schwierig, hier eine objektive und fundierte Meinung zu bekommen, aber ich versuch es trotzdem mal.
> 
> ...



Ja also mit dem Kundensupport hat glaube schon jeder der hier im Thema aktiv ist so seine Geschichte, wenn auch immer am Ende alles gut geworden ist aber die Informationen von Votec fallen oft etwas dürftig aus... soll ja aber kein Qualitätsdefizit sein, schließlich gehts um gute Bikes und nicht um den besten Berater beim Support.
Über Kulanz etc. hab ich noch nichts gehört, weder besonders Gutes noch irgendwelche Schauergeschichten (die gibt es dafür bei Canyon zu Haufe).


----------



## sundaydrive+r (8. März 2010)

6 Jahre Garantie gibts auf die Rahmen...


----------



## Mathok (8. März 2010)

Wo steht das? Bin grad echt blind, was die HP angeht. 6 Jahre sind ja nett


----------



## sundaydrive+r (8. März 2010)

Weiß nicht, ob das mit dem Link klappt, aber Philipp vom Votec Store Berlin hat eine Gruppe auf Facebook zu Votec und dort hat er es gepostet incl. Kommentar, das dies auf der Votec Seite noch angepasst werden wird:

Facebook

Hoffe, das das als Quelle OK geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (8. März 2010)

Super, danke. Hatte dir das auch so geglaubt. Wollte nur sichergehen, dass ich nicht irgendwas (FAQ Bereich oder so) völlig übersehen hatte...


----------



## Hoschy (8. März 2010)

Das steht in der Antwortmail von Votec (Herrn Rose), da mich das Thema auch mal interessierte . Der Verkäufer im Stuttgarter Shop hat dies auch (mündlich) bestätigt. Auf der HP fehlt leider diese wichtige Angabe.


----------



## nightprowler (8. März 2010)

Hallo,
hoffentlich denken die,in den anderen Nationen nicht auch,das die MADE unbedingt bei Ihnen liegen muß.

Dann wäre es wohl aus mit der Vizeweltmeisterschaft im Export.

Mir ist Made in Germany eigentlich auch wichtig (photographiere mit einer deutschen Kamera), aber man sollte den anderen auch etwas gönnen.
Leztlich geht es doch darum ob die Bikes gefallen oder nicht
und mir gefallen sie sehr.


----------



## bebi (8. März 2010)

dann sollte es aber aus halle. lübrechtsen oder gingen sein


----------



## ChrisPi (8. März 2010)

Mathok schrieb:


> Ich schwanke gerade zwischem dem Votec VFR und dem Canyon Torque. Das Votec bietet etwas mehr Leistung fürs Geld und optisch finde ich es persönlich einfach ansprechender. Eigentlich eine klare Sache denkt man...
> 
> Aber: Bei Canyon ist der Rahmen konsequent weiter entwickelt worden und man weiß einfach, dass er funktioniert und hält. Votec hat zwar nahezu nur gute Testergebnisse bekommen aber ein minimales Restrisiko bleibt natürlich. Ist aber wohl bei fast jedem Rahmen so.



Hey,
ging mir genauso,hatte das Tork Dropzone auch gleichmal bestellt als die Website online war.Hab mich aber nachdem Votec 2010 endlich online war fürs V.FR entschieden u. das Tork wieder storniert.Der Votecrahmen hat 500g Mehrgewicht,schaut aber wesentlich stabiler u. robuster aus.Ich habe beide Bikes auf der Eurobike vergleichen können u. mir hat das Votec den wesentlich massiveren Eindruck gemacht,allerdings wurden dort noch keine genauen Gewichte etc. genannt.Auch die Schweißnähte sind rein optisch deutlich schöner.Die Jahre davor war mir das VFR immer noch einen Tick zu schwer.Pech mit einem gebrochenen Rahmen kanns immer geben,davor ist kein Hersteller sicher.Wie im Schadensfall gehandelt wird das wird man sehen,davon lass ich mich vom Forum eigentlich nicht beeinflussen.Hier im Forum wird meist alles ins negative verzerrt,da nur die unzufriedenen Kunden einen Aufstand machen was ja auch logisch ist,das sollte man immer bedenken.
Mein telefonischer Kontakt mit Votec war bisher zur vollsten Zufriedenheit
Gruß Chris


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. März 2010)

Mensch Loide, hört auf Euch zu kloppen.

Hier mal was zu Made in Germany:
_1995 entschied das Oberlandesgericht Stuttgart, dass Made in Germany gegen das Wettbewerbsrecht verstößt, wenn der größte Teil des Produkts nicht aus deutschen Rohstoffen besteht oder nicht aus deutscher Fertigung kommt._
Somit erfüllt das wohl kein Deutscher Bike Hersteller. Auch nicht Votec.
Ich wäre vorsichtig mit Made in Germany zu werben, könnte Ärger geben.
Wenn man auf Germany soviel Wert legt könnte man evtl. "Montiert in Deutschland" schreiben, aber wen interessiert das wirklich.
In dem Zusammenhang sollte man den Thread Titel mal überarbeiten 

Wichtig ist, dass eine Firma in der LAge ist, gute Produkte zu niedrigen Kosten herzustellen, da kommt man an Taiwan etc. kaum noch vorbei

Also freuen wir uns lieber, dass Votec auch zukünftig gute Bikes zum günstigen Preis anbietet.


----------



## _mike_ (9. März 2010)

Dito.....es geht ja hier auch eigentlich um "German Handmade Bikes" und nicht um "Bikes (Hand)made in Germany


----------



## nightprowler (9. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Mensch Loide, hört auf Euch zu kloppen.
> 
> Hier mal was zu Made in Germany:
> _1995 entschied das Oberlandesgericht Stuttgart, dass Made in Germany gegen das Wettbewerbsrecht verstößt, wenn der größte Teil des Produkts nicht aus deutschen Rohstoffen besteht oder nicht aus deutscher Fertigung kommt._
> ...



Genau kloppen wir uns nicht mehr, sonder Stuttgarter die Rotwild und GT
fahren.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. März 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Genau kloppen wir uns nicht mehr, sonder Stuttgarter die Rotwild und GT
> fahren.




Whatever........

Nette Gemeinde hier, sind alle Votec Fahrer so drauf? 
So wird das wohl nie was mit meinem 1. Votec


----------



## doni (9. März 2010)

Guten Abend die Herren,

um das Forum mal wieder auf eine sachliche Ebene zu heben, hat jemand auch Probleme mit einem klappernden Hinterbau bei einem V.XM Bj. 2009??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (9. März 2010)

...also irgend wie lustig.
fahre ja sehr oft an dem laden in stuggi vorbei,aber irgend wie sehe ich den laden oft dunkel.
ok,montags war klar,haben wie der friseur mo. geschlossen
aber sonst?
viell. war auch jemand da,aber die beleuchtung war aus?
heute um 1400 vorbeigeschaut....zu...zettel an der scheibe "bin kurz bis 1430 weg">keine lust zum warten.
komme ich eben später wieder.....haben ja bis 1900 geöffnet.
leider bissle die zeit vergessen ,wollte aber doch noch kurz vorbeischaun u. was fragen...1855 war schon dicht!
besser ist wohl sich tel. od. schrifftlich vorher anzumelden...besser ist das!


----------



## ChrisPi (9. März 2010)

Ich habe bei Votec nachgefragt bezüglich "Made in Germany" und folgende Antwort erhalten:

1. RAHMENBAU

Votec hat aufgrund starker Nachfrage in 2009 erste Aufträge in der
Herstellung hydrogeformter Rahmen für das Jahr 2010, nach hervorragender
Zusammenarbeit bzgl. der in 2009 gelieferten hydrogeformten Rohrsätze, an
namhafte ausländische Hersteller erteilt.

Dabei handelt es sich um Fertigungen nach Votec-eigenen Konstruktionen,
welche die komplette Rahmen- und Fahrwerksentwicklung, Designstudien,
belastungsgerechte Entwicklung und Gestaltung sämtlicher Einzelteile,
zahlreiche Belastungsprüfungen inkl. zahlreicher DIN bzw. DIN Plus Tests,
sowie die Qualitätssicherung vor Ort beinhalten. 
Diese 2010er Rahmen werden erst im Stammwerk in Wenden final bearbeitet,
zusammengefügt und mit Lagern bestückt, um eine werkseigene
Pulverbeschichtung für individuelle Kundenwünsche zu gewährleisten.
Zusätzlich findet die komplette Montage der Bikes im Werk Wenden-Hünsborn
statt.


2.	MADE IN GERMANY

Da das Engineering und der weit überwiegende Produktionsanteil auf
Leistungen im Stammwerk Wenden-Hünsborn entfällt, ist die Aussage MADE IN
GERMANY wettbewerbsrechtlich einwandfrei.



Soweit die Aussage von Votec.
Gruß Chris


----------



## ibislover (9. März 2010)

sowas...


----------



## ChrisPi (9. März 2010)

sowas.... ist eine klare Aussage die ich vorher von niemandem hier gelesen habe,waren nur Vermutungen.
Made in Germany bleibt nach wie vor.
Wenn jetzt alle zufrieden sind können wir wieder über Bikes diskutieren statt Produktionsstandorte etc.
Habe soeben noch nachgefragt bis wann mein V.FR zur Auslieferung fertig ist,Bestelldatum war der 04.02.


----------



## Child3k (9. März 2010)

Naja - es war wohl ziemlich klar. Der Bericht vom Anfang des Threads ist ja auch von 2008 und was man an Produktion sieht, sieht alles nach alten 2008er Bikes aus, die scheinbar noch ohne Hydroforming ausgekommen sind.

Abgesehen davon - im Grunde faende ich ein Siegel wie "Engineered in Germany" deutlich besser. Das is fuer mich auch das woraufs eigentlich am meisten ankommt. Allgemein gilt ja: Hochautomatisierte Produktion in Deutschland super - viel Handarbeit eher ned so super


----------



## LostFocus (9. März 2010)

Nach Wenden fahr  ich Morgen und hol endlich mein V.XC  2010  ab


----------



## ChrisPi (9. März 2010)

Dürfte dann das erste 2010er Votec sein oder hat schon irgendjemand eines?


----------



## warpax (9. März 2010)

Ist das V.XC von 2009 nach 2010 überarbeitet worden? Oder geht es bei "2010" nur um die Anbauteile?


----------



## warpax (9. März 2010)

doni schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren,
> 
> um das Forum mal wieder auf eine sachliche Ebene zu heben, hat jemand auch Probleme mit einem klappernden Hinterbau bei einem V.XM Bj. 2009??



Hab zwar kein V.XM, aber meistens muß man bei Fullies nach einer gewissen Einfahrzeit die Hinterbaulager noch mal ein wenig anziehen, weil die sich anfangs lösen können. Hab ich direkt bei der Erstinspektion machen lassen, die ja eh kostenlos ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostFocus (10. März 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> Ist das V.XC von 2009 nach 2010 überarbeitet worden? Oder geht es bei "2010" nur um die Anbauteile?




Ist am Lenkopf  Überarbeitet worden,  hat eine verstärkung am untteren bereich.


----------



## nightprowler (10. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Whatever........
> 
> Nette Gemeinde hier, sind alle Votec Fahrer so drauf?
> So wird das wohl nie was mit meinem 1. Votec



Nein, nur ich.

War doch nur Spass.


----------



## Reese23 (10. März 2010)

Juhu... heute Mail bekommen von Votec das mein V.SX in der KW12 ausgeliefert werden soll.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. März 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Nein, nur ich.
> 
> War doch nur Spass.


----------



## armor (10. März 2010)

Nun, ich sollte mein Bike VCS 2010 diese KW bekommen. Wären dann 5 Wochen seit der Bestellung. Allerdings ist seit dem mail von vor 2 Wochen in der die KW10 voraussichtlich als Liefertermin bestätig wurde stille...

Naja, egal, wenn erst nächste Woche kommt passts auch noch...momentan sitz ich bei dem Wetter eh lieber auf meinem Rohloff HT...

schaun wer mal....


----------



## ChrisPi (10. März 2010)

Habe heute auch die Antwort auf meine Nachfrage bekommen:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

die  Auslieferung Ihres Bikes ist für
die KW 12 geplant.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen  

Ihr VOTEC-Team

Wäre dann die 6.Woche,also wie versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pol (11. März 2010)

Hi , Mr Rose say to me that the V.XM arrive in my house in Kw 11 but on tuesday of this week ,kw10, i recived a mail said to me that mi Bike its finaly and VOTEC had send this day to my house. I expect that it will arrivide on Friday. ))


----------



## Newmi (11. März 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> .....
> die  Auslieferung Ihres Bikes ist für
> die KW 12 geplant.
> .......



Wow, das lässt mich auch etwas hoffen!!


----------



## Smoothweld (11. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

auf der Votec-Website wird ein Votec V.XM 1.3 mit einer schwarzen Magura Thor gezeigt.
Auch eine telefonische Anfrage bei Votec hat ergeben, dass die Gabel in schwarz konfiguriert werden kann.
Die neuen Verstellknöpfe an der Gabelbrücke legen nahe, dass es sich bei der Gabel um ein 2010er-Modell handelt.
Laut Magura ist die Thor des Modelljahrgangs 2010 aber nur in der Farbe Racing-Weiß erhältlich.
Die Frage ist also, ob Magura Firmenkunden wie Votec andere Farboptionen bietet oder ob es sich bei der abgebildeten Thor um ein aktuelles Modell handelt, bei dem lediglich schwarze Tauchrohre aus den Restbeständen des Jahres 2009 verbaut wurden.

Weiß jemand von euch, was es mit der schwarzen Thor auf sich hat?


----------



## Bloodhound5 (11. März 2010)

Konkret zu der Gabel weiß ich nix, aber es ist durchaus üblich dass man als 
Bikerhersteller andere Farben kriegt als die Endkunden. So wohl auch bei Magura.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (11. März 2010)

Konkret zu der Gabel weiß ich nix, aber es ist durchaus üblich dass man als 
Bikerhersteller andere Farben kriegt als die Endkunden. So wohl auch bei Magura.


----------



## nightprowler (11. März 2010)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Konkret zu der Gabel weiß ich nix, aber es ist durchaus üblich dass man als
> Bikerhersteller andere Farben kriegt als die Endkunden. So wohl auch bei Magura.



Bin heute mittag angerufen worden, das Bike meiner Frau ist zur Abholung bereit!

Strike!!!

VMR, in schwarz anodisiert,wehe die Thor ist weiss ,dann giebts ein Drama,
davon erholen die sich nicht mehr.

Also so wie ich die Maguraseite verstehe, kann jeder die Farbe aus einer Liste selber wählen.

Samstag gehts nach Wenden.


----------



## pixelquantec (11. März 2010)

Na dann Prost.
Bin gespannt, wie das in schwarz anodisiert ausschaut.


----------



## nightprowler (11. März 2010)

Ne doch nicht.
War gerade nochmal auf der Maguraseite, die Thor giebts da nur in weiß.
Uns ist aber schwarz zugesagt worden?
Auf der Foxseite giebts die Fox F32 150 Talas FIT aber auch nur in grau.
An meinem Vxm soll sie aber in weiß verbaut werden????
Am Samstag wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Smoothweld (11. März 2010)

@ nightprowler:

Kann man das Votec V.MR etwa auch mit der Magura Thor konfigurieren? Auf der Votec-Website wird nämlich nur die Variante mit der Magura Durin Marathon angeboten. Diese Gabel gibt's in 2010 auch in schwarzer Ausführung wie in der Ausstattungsvariante 1.4 gezeigt.


----------



## Smoothweld (11. März 2010)

Der Votec-Katalog 2010 lässt ja ziemlich auf sich warten ... Seit einem halben Jahr heißt es auf der Votec-Website nur "Jetzt vorbestellen". Scheint als würden Sie da genau so' ne ruhige Kugel schieben wie bei der Website für dieses Jahr, deren Start ja auch auf sich warten ließ.
... Wenn der Katalog nicht bald erscheint, wäre "Jetzt nachbestellen" für 2010 vielleicht treffender!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (11. März 2010)

in stuggi steht nun übrigens ein v.fr!


----------



## LostFocus (11. März 2010)

So heute mein neues V.XC Geholt !!!!!
Hab schonmal mein Polar, Carbon Flaschenhalter Montiert und Morgen wird die erste runde gedreht.  Bin gespannt  Dan werde ich noch die Ergon Griffe Montieren, die Ritchey sind ja voll der übelste Dreck.


----------



## armor (12. März 2010)

schönes bike...kommt meinem xc 09 doch sehr ähnlich, bis auf den antrieb eben...

ist auch en 09er, oder?


----------



## LostFocus (12. März 2010)

Ne Laut Votec ist das 2010, steht auch auf auf der Rechnung


----------



## t-killa (12. März 2010)

@LastFocus
sicher, dass es sich hierbei um ein 2010er Rahmen handelt?
Auf http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vxc/1_1.html sieht der 2010er Rahmen anders aus
weil er am Übergang Unterrohr/Steuerrohr eine Verstärkung hat
die ich bei deinem Rahmen nicht sehe/erkennen kann.
Oder täusch ich mich da?

Gruß


----------



## nightprowler (12. März 2010)

Smoothweld schrieb:


> @ nightprowler:
> 
> Kann man das Votec V.MR etwa auch mit der Magura Thor konfigurieren? Auf der Votec-Website wird nämlich nur die Variante mit der Magura Durin Marathon angeboten. Diese Gabel gibt's in 2010 auch in schwarzer Ausführung wie in der Ausstattungsvariante 1.4 gezeigt.



Uuups, da hab ich vor lauter Aufregung, glaube ich,einiges durcheinander
geschmissen.

Die Thor ist konfigurierbar für mein VXM und die Durin für das VMR meiner Frau.

Sorry.


----------



## armor (12. März 2010)

jep, auch ich meine die verstärkung die t-killa beschreibt fehlt...
ist der identische rahmen zu meinem xc 09...

da würd ich an deiner stelle, lostfocus, doch mal höflich anfragen bei den jungs von votec...


----------



## pixelquantec (12. März 2010)

Am Hinterbau ist bei den 2010er Modellen der Schriftzug auch "halb". Bei den 09ern steht da "voll" Votec. Auch steht bei den 2010ern nicht an dem Sitzrohr in gerader Schrift "Made in Germany", sondern es ist in der Mitte ein rundes Logo mit "....Germany"


----------



## Werner Amort (12. März 2010)

wie lange sind in der Regel die Lieferzeiten bei Votec im Direktvertrieb, 
bei mir gings um ein V.CS
finde aber im Shop kein Hinweis was lagernd wär, und was wann lieferbar wär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (12. März 2010)

Die Bikes werden jeweils auf Kundenwunsch aufgebaut, auf Lager haben die Jungs keine. Immer eine Einzelanfertigung mit entsprechenden Vorteilen. Lieferzeit wird zur Zeit mit 4-6 Wochen angegeben.

Und bezüglich des XCs: die Seriennummer am Tretlager unten gibt glaub auch Aufschluss über das Baujahr.
Gruß

Aaron


----------



## LostFocus (13. März 2010)

armor schrieb:


> jep, auch ich meine die verstärkung die t-killa beschreibt fehlt...
> ist der identische rahmen zu meinem xc 09...
> 
> da würd ich an deiner stelle, lostfocus, doch mal höflich anfragen bei den jungs von votec...




Hab Gestern schon Herr.Rose angeschrieben. 
Er meint es ist ein 2010er Modell,  ist auch die Rahmen Nr. 00003
Aber wieso da keine verstrebung ist, weis er auch nicht er würde nachfragen und mir nochmal bescheid geben


----------



## nightprowler (13. März 2010)

Tja,
komme gerade aus Wenden zurück.
Wollten ja eigentlich das Bike meiner Frau abholen.
Als der nette Mitarbeiter ins Lager verschwindet schaue ich mir so die Bikes in der Austellung an,sehe da so eins,was genau meiner konfiguration entspricht,kleiner Zettel am Bike,auf dem mein Name steht.
Au *******, mein Bike war fertig,nicht das meiner Frau.
Geil!!!
Jetzt würde ich nichts lieber tun als Bilder zu zeigen von dem VMX in Midnightblue/Weiß
mit XTR,FOX Gabel und Dämpfer ,Elexir cr,DT Swiss 1750.

Kein mini usb!

Geduldet Euch bis Montag.


----------



## nightprowler (13. März 2010)

Smoothweld schrieb:


> Der Votec-Katalog 2010 lässt ja ziemlich auf sich warten ... Seit einem halben Jahr heißt es auf der Votec-Website nur "Jetzt vorbestellen". Scheint als würden Sie da genau so' ne ruhige Kugel schieben wie bei der Website für dieses Jahr, deren Start ja auch auf sich warten ließ.
> ... Wenn der Katalog nicht bald erscheint, wäre "Jetzt nachbestellen" für 2010 vielleicht treffender!



Also im Shop,in Wenden,liegt er.
Hab ihn gleich mitgenommen.
RUF DA AN.


----------



## nightprowler (13. März 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> Hab Gestern schon Herr.Rose angeschrieben.
> Er meint es ist ein 2010er Modell,  ist auch die Rahmen Nr. 00003
> Aber wieso da keine verstrebung ist, weis er auch nicht er würde nachfragen und mir nochmal bescheid geben



Hallo,
welche Grösse hat dein Bike denn?

Die Geometrien zwischen 09 und 10 sind ja sehr unterschiedlich ( Oberrohr ).
Mess doch mal nach.

Schönes Bike, lass es dir trotzdem nicht mieß machen.


----------



## _mike_ (13. März 2010)

Hi, 
ich wollte doch noch das V.FR in S und M testen bevor ich mich entgültig entscheide...heut kam ne Mail aus Stuttgart "Leider haben wir im Shop nicht die Kapazität um alle Bikes in allen Größen stehen zu haben. Somit haben wir die meisten Bikes nur in einer Rahmengröße. Das wird auch beim V.FR so sein!"

Also bleibts bei dem einen V.FR in Stuggi in Größe M - und ich bleib bei Größe S.

Weiß inzwischen jemand wie lange der standardmäßig verbaute Vorbau ist? Hab vor ein paar Tagen eine Mail hin geschrieben, aber bisher nichts gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (13. März 2010)

Da der Holzfeller-Vorbau dran kommt kannst glaube zwischen 45 und 60 mm wählen. Weiß es aber nicht zu 100%.


----------



## ChrisPi (13. März 2010)

Ich bin mir auch nicht mehr sicher,habe mich darüber mit Hr. Rose unterhalten.Glaub bei Rahmengröße M ist normal der 60mm dran,ich hab aber den kürzeren 45er genommen


----------



## Cruseman (15. März 2010)

heute lag übrigens der 2010er Katalog von Votec im Briefkasten... hatte vor 2 Monaten oder so vorbestellt. 

Lieferzeit also so 8 Wochen....


----------



## Reese23 (15. März 2010)

Hey,

hatte grade eben einen Anruf von Votec aus der Werkstatt. Mein V.SX wird grade aufgebaut... 

...Anruf deshalb weil ich ein Sonderwunsch zur Farbe und Länge des Vorbaus hatte. War quasi die Rückbestätigung.

Männer die Sache läuft.


----------



## Brickowski (15. März 2010)

Freut mich für euch  Mein 2009er VSX läuft übrigens immernoch problemfrei.Erster Service wurde von  Votec innerhalb kürzester Zeit rückerstattet (50 euro).
Außer der damals langen Lieferzeit (lang aber auch nur,da mir 6-8 Wochen zugesagt wurden,es dann aber 14 wurden) gibt es meinerseits nichts zu bemängeln. Ich hoffe,dass das auch bei eventueller Garantieansprüche so bleibt. 
Übrigens: Macht euch  am Unterrohr unbedingt diese kleinen Aufkleber hin, hab gestern beim putzen  festgestellt, dass mein Rahmen am Unterrohr schon Alu-raw ist. Das Alu ist noch  nicht vom Kabel angesägt, aber der Lack is schon komplett ab, wo das Kabel den  Rahmen berührt.
Naja,hät ich auch  mal früher dran denken können


----------



## Newmi (15. März 2010)

Falls jemand zuuuuufällig in Stuttgart am Shop durchkommt, möge Er/Sie evtl. Bilder vom V.FR machen und hier einstellen??


----------



## Reese23 (15. März 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> Falls jemand zuuuuufällig in Stuttgart am Shop durchkommt, möge Er/Sie evtl. Bilder vom V.FR machen und hier einstellen??



Mach ich wenn ich mein V.SX abhole...


----------



## Organspänder (15. März 2010)

Cruseman schrieb:


> heute lag übrigens der 2010er Katalog von Votec im Briefkasten... hatte vor 2 Monaten oder so vorbestellt.
> 
> Lieferzeit also so 8 Wochen....



Bei mir war es genauso


----------



## nightprowler (15. März 2010)

So Mädels,anschnallen.

Ich hoffe man kann das Bild jetzt auch bewundern.

Wenn ja will ich nur ah und ooh sehen,wenn nicht brauch ich mal eure hilfe.


----------



## lukabe (15. März 2010)

Hab meinen auch heute bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (15. März 2010)

@nightprowler

Schönes Rad. Gefällt. 

Das Blau kommt auf dem Bild nicht so schön rüber.
Und der Flaschenhalter passt nicht so recht ins Bild bzw. an`s Bike.


----------



## Smoothweld (15. März 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> So Mädels,anschnallen.
> 
> Ich hoffe man kann das Bild jetzt auch bewundern.
> 
> Wenn ja will ich nur ah und ooh sehen,wenn nicht brauch ich mal eure hilfe.



Gratulation zum V.XM - ist echt ein Wahnsinnsbike
Welche Farbkombi ist das eigentlich? - Für 2010 sind die Farben doch genau andersherum (also blaues Steuerrohr, weiße Kettenstrebe etc). Ging die Bestellung für's Bike noch raus, als die '09er-Linie aktuell war?
Allerdings gefällt's mir so viel besser!


----------



## armor (15. März 2010)

vor 3 wochen die Bestellbestätigungsmail von Votec bekommen mit Auslieferungstermin KW10...bis heute nichts mehr gehört...werd wohl am Donnerstag fllas ich bis dahin nix gehört habe mal freundlich bei Herrn Rose anfragen...
Langsam wird das Wetter besser und in 2 Wochen beginnt mein 3 wöchiger 09er Urlaubsabbau-da wärs dann schon sehr wichtig, vorallem steht am 17.04 auch das erste Rennen der Saison an.

Ich hasse diese Warterei!


----------



## armor (16. März 2010)

naja, wenigstens war der 2010er Katalog gestern im Briefkasten...


----------



## Reese23 (16. März 2010)

*Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,


Ihr Votec-Bike ist fertig montiert und auf dem Weg in unseren Shop nach Stuttgart.*


----------



## ChrisPi (16. März 2010)

Na dann steht ja einem WE mit neuem Bike nichts mehr im Wege 
Meines sollte KW12 kommen,wäre nächste Woche.Hab die Info letzte Woche bekommen,mal schauen obs dabei bleibt!?


----------



## Reese23 (16. März 2010)

Zu mir hats eigentlich ja auch geheißen es kommt in der KW12... ich drück also die Daumen für dich.


----------



## nightprowler (16. März 2010)

Smoothweld schrieb:


> Gratulation zum V.XM - ist echt ein Wahnsinnsbike
> Welche Farbkombi ist das eigentlich? - Für 2010 sind die Farben doch genau andersherum (also blaues Steuerrohr, weiße Kettenstrebe etc). Ging die Bestellung für's Bike noch raus, als die '09er-Linie aktuell war?
> Allerdings gefällt's mir so viel besser!



Mir auch,deshalb habe ich die Farbkombi wie in 2009 geordert, war kein Problem.
Glaube aber,das  Midnightblue, 2009 noch nicht im Angebot war.
Leider kommt das Blau auf dem Foto, wirklich nicht so gut rüber,wie im Original. 
Fotos im Sonnenlicht folgen.
Bin gerade dabei einen Dreckfänger,für den Dämpfer,zu dengeln.
Freue mich wie Bolle auf die erste Tour.


----------



## LostFocus (16. März 2010)

armor schrieb:


> naja, wenigstens war der 2010er Katalog gestern im Briefkasten...



Hehe wie bei mir 


@ der wo das v.xm bekommen hat 
Soviel Geld ausgegeben fürs Bike  dann kein Geld mehr gehabt  wohl fürn Gescheiten  Flaschenhalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (16. März 2010)

tjo,...eigentlich will ich aber lieber mein bike endlich hier haben...noch immer keine mail von votec


----------



## nightprowler (16. März 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> Hehe wie bei mir
> 
> 
> @ der wo das v.xm bekommen hat
> Soviel Geld ausgegeben fürs Bike  dann kein Geld mehr gehabt  wohl fürn Gescheiten  Flaschenhalter



Man kann euch einfach nichts verbergen,Ihr seid sooo gemein.

So besser.


----------



## Newmi (16. März 2010)

Haaaaaaammmmmmmer!!
Ich hatte heute Vormittag ne Mail an Votec geschickt, bezüglich des Liefertermins ,da ich in der Auftragsbestätigung keiner Vermerkt war!!
Gerade vorher kam ne Antwortmail:

"Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

Ihr Bike wird Donnerstag, den 18 März 2010 ausgeliefert.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen  

Ihr VOTEC-Team"
Porno!!


----------



## ChrisPi (16. März 2010)

Oha,du bekommst ein VFR oder? Wäre dann wohl das erste...
Geht jetzt scheinbar Schlag auf Schlag,genau rechtzeitig zum (hoffentlich...) Frühlingsanfang.


----------



## pornoPhil (16. März 2010)

DITO !!!! Hab die selbe e-mail bekommen bin ja mal gespannt .... ich leg mich jetzt ins Bett und schlaf bis donnerstag. ^^

edit bzw. bis es dann da ist


----------



## Newmi (16. März 2010)

Jep, V.FR!!
Hoffentlich klappt das aufs Wochenende!! Wäre echt Klasse!!
Wenns Freitag kommt wäre der Kurzarbeitertag mal von Vorteil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (16. März 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Man kann euch einfach nichts verbergen,Ihr seid sooo gemein.
> 
> So besser.


 
Jetzt kommt das Blau schon besser rüber. Über die Biermarke könnte man sich noch streiten....


----------



## ChrisPi (16. März 2010)

Hab soeben mal aus Neugierde nochmals eine email geschrieben ob es bei KW 12 bleibt.Und prompt 5min. später die Antwort:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

Ihr Bike wird bereits morgen, den 17 März 2010 versendet.
Die Auslieferung kann 1-2 Werktage in Anspruch nehmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen  

Ihr VOTEC-Team


Yeaaaah,Rockn´Roll  

Abends um 20.15 eine email versendet u. prompt drauf die Antwort,das nenn ich Service


----------



## Newmi (16. März 2010)

Das Rockt mal echt Fett!!

Da fällt mir nur das Bild dazu ein!!


----------



## nightprowler (16. März 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt das Blau schon besser rüber. Über die Biermarke könnte man sich noch streiten....



Obacht,
Bier und Bike kommen aus derselben Gegend und der liebe gute Herr Heyden war,bei besagter Biermarke,wohl mal Geschäftsführer.

Ducksteiner schmeckt aber auch gut.


----------



## pixelquantec (16. März 2010)

Na egal.
Trotzdem viel spass mit dem Bike.


----------



## Newmi (17. März 2010)

Es wird immer besser!!  

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,

"Ihr Votec-Bike ist fertig montiert und wird heute per DPD an Sie versandt. Sie kÃ¶nnen mit einer Laufzeit von 1 â 3 Tagen rechnen."

Nochmal ein Tag frÃ¼her als gestern bestÃ¤tigt!! Ich werd verrÃ¼ckt!!
Jetzt kann ich nur noch hoffen, das auch alles passt, wenns kommt!!


----------



## ChrisPi (17. März 2010)

Die gleiche Mail hab ich heute auch bekommen.Dürfte also bis zum WE alles klar sein mit dem VFR,solange alles passt


----------



## Newmi (17. März 2010)

Was mich allerdings Verwundert, ist das als Lieferant DPD drin steht, und nicht wie in der Auftragsbestätigung DHL!!
Denn wenn ich nicht Zuhause bin, kommt das Paket bei DHL ja auf die Post, und man kann es am Abend abholen!! Bei DPD bekommt man nen neuen, ungefähren Termin für die nächste Fuhre, oder??


----------



## ChrisPi (17. März 2010)

Ja,bei mir steht auch DPD und in der Auftragsbest. DHL.Keine Ahnung wer da wie vorgeht.Bin die Woche ab mittags daheim wg. Frühschicht und normal kommen die Pakete ab mittag.Wäre vorteilhaft wenn Votec da die Tel.Nr. weitergeben würde dann wüsste der Lieferant Bescheid


----------



## Innsbruuucker (17. März 2010)

Wenn ihr sie habt bitte SOFORT BILDER egal ob mit handykamera 
Hat jemand ne ahnung ob die Liefertermine immer noch 4-6 wochen sind? Schon oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (17. März 2010)

Meins kam auch mit DPD...hängt einfach nen Zettel an die Haustür,wann ihr zuhause seid, bzw wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt,lasst es auf der Arbeit abgeben. Funktioniert bei DPD bei mir so gut wie immer


----------



## Cruseman (17. März 2010)

hab mein bike im september 09 bekommen. wurde auch von DPD geliefert. damals war es sogar so, dass der lokale DPD Stützpunkt vorab bei mir anrief, um das nicht ganz kleine paket anzukündigen und einen liefertermin abzusprechen. schließlich wollen die auch nicht unnötig schleppen. war ganz praktisch, da ich garnicht da gewesen wäre und da votec zu dieser zeit noch nicht einmal eine versandbenarichtigung rausgeschickt hatte. 

der bote stand dann auch mit einem breiten grinsen vor meiner tür und meinte nur: "spielzeug is da!"


----------



## _mike_ (17. März 2010)

Hi,

laut Nachricht von Herrn Rose gibt es wohl eine email-adrese bei der man der man den Status seines Auftrages erfragen kann: [email protected] 
Bei der Domain mir leider nicht mehr 100% sicher, vieleicht wars auch votec.biz


----------



## ChrisPi (17. März 2010)

Ich hatte bei [email protected] nachgefragt und auch sofort Antwort erhalten


----------



## pixelquantec (17. März 2010)

Meins kam letztes Jahr auch mit DPD. Ich hab im Depot angerufen und mir die Nummer vom Fahrer geben lassen. War etwas schwierig, aber da ich mein Bike per NN bestellt hatte, haben sie die Nummer dann doch rausgerückt.

Hab mich mit dem Fahrer getroffen und schon war es meine.


----------



## Reese23 (18. März 2010)

Moin zusammen,

mal ne Frage, was denkt Ihr welcher Dämpfer im V.XM besser funktioniert - der DT Swiss XM 180 oder der Fox RP 23 BV?

Im V.SX kommt bei mir der Fox rein aber wie sieht das aus beim V.XM, da darf das Heck ja gerne auch etwas straffer sein. Kennt den DT Swiss jemand?


----------



## shmee (18. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> mal ne Frage, was denkt Ihr welcher Dämpfer im V.XM besser funktioniert - der DT Swiss XM 180 oder der Fox RP 23 BV?
> 
> Im V.SX kommt bei mir der Fox rein aber wie sieht das aus beim V.XM, da darf das Heck ja gerne auch etwas straffer sein. Kennt den DT Swiss jemand?



Ich habe in meinem 09er XM den DT Swiss drin, bin in Wenden mal kurz eins mit Fox auf dem Parkplatz Probe gefahren. Da ich mein XM zwar recht aufgewogen auf und ab bewege, mir aber bergab die Schluckfreudigkeit wichtig war, habe ich mich für den DT Swiss entschieden und es bis jetzt nicht bereut. Bergab bügelt der echt ne Menge weg und der Federweg wird wirklich voll ausgenutzt (ohne Durchschläge). Zumindest auf den paar Metern auf dem Parkplatz kam mir der Fox, obwohl richtig auf mein Gewicht aufgepumpt, wesentlich straffer vor. Inwiefern das auch bedeutet, dass der bergab weniger schluckt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Man muss aber auch klar sagen, dass für eher aufwärtsorientierte Fahrer vor allem die fehlende Plattform ein Nachteil sein könnte. Mich störts nicht wirklich, auf Asphalt mach ich den Lockout rein, im Stehen fahre ich bergauf eh fast nie und das Wippen hat mich bis jetzt nicht wirklich gestört.


----------



## Reese23 (18. März 2010)

Danke für deinen Bericht. 

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab, hat der XM nur den Lockout - sprich ganz zu oder ganz auf, richtig? 

Wenn ich morgen in Stuttgart bin mein SX abholen, werd ich mal ein XM probieren. Hoffe er hat auch eins da...


----------



## Mistvieh (18. März 2010)

Wohl der beste Anruf des heutigen Tages - eine verdammt nette Frauenstimme und dann noch mit dem Hinweis ... Sie dürfen Ihr V.FR in Wenden abholen, steht für sie bereit ... 

Na denn, warten auf Feierabend ... *auf Uhr gugg* 

Wollmer mal hoffen, dass alles so umgesetzt wurde, wie die Sonderwünsche waren. Die Jungs kommen einen da schon ne ganze Ecke entgegen. Wenns da ist und ich ne ordentliche Cam auftreiben kann, gibbet auch eins, zwei Bilderchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (18. März 2010)

Ich hoffe, das heute einige, inklusive mir, ein paar Bilder einstellen können!! Noch ist es nicht da, aber der Tag ist ja noch jung!!


----------



## ChrisPi (18. März 2010)

Is denn heut scho Weihnachten?


----------



## Reese23 (18. März 2010)

Goil... stell bloß Bilder ein über Mittag, damit ich bis zum Feierabend was zum kucken hab.


----------



## shmee (18. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Bericht.
> 
> Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab, hat der XM nur den Lockout - sprich ganz zu oder ganz auf, richtig?
> 
> Wenn ich morgen in Stuttgart bin mein SX abholen, werd ich mal ein XM probieren. Hoffe er hat auch eins da...



Genau, der DT Swiss hat nur auf oder zu.


----------



## ChrisPi (18. März 2010)

Kurzes Zwischenfazit: alles haargenau wie bestellt,sämtliche Sonderwünsche erfüllt u. ohne einen Kratzer geliefert.Rein optisch und verarbeitungstechnisch fällt mir nur ein Wort ein: PERFEKT  
Werd abends nochmals Bilder reinstellen


----------



## lukabe (18. März 2010)

Dazu fällt mir nur eins ein: F-E-T-T!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. März 2010)

Schöne Farbkombi


----------



## Reese23 (18. März 2010)

Echt geil...


----------



## t-killa (18. März 2010)

@ChrisPi
welche Sonderwünsche waren das?

Ich habe bei meinem letzten Anruf nachgefragt ob ich beim V.XC statt der 160er Bremsscheibe bei der Marta SL hinten eine 180er montiert bekommen könnte. Lt. Aussage des Herren am Telefon geht das nicht.

Deshalb würde es mich interessieren welche Sonderwünsche bei dir verwirklicht wurden.

DANKE und Gruß


----------



## Newmi (18. März 2010)

Fett!!!!

Ich mach auch noch Bilder, sobald ich ne Runde gedreht habe!!


----------



## Innsbruuucker (18. März 2010)

WoW geil.
Hast noch paar Fotos aus anderen Perspektiven?
Newmi welche Farbe hast du?
Bitte gleich Fotos


----------



## _mike_ (18. März 2010)

YES!  Hab auch mit der netten Frau telefoniert und mein V.FR geht morgen raus. Alle Sachen nach denen ich per email oder telefonisch gebeten habe (60er Vorbau + Lenker in Weiß + Schaltauge) sind laut Ihr erfasst gewesen.

VOTEC


----------



## nightprowler (18. März 2010)

Wiederliches Bike, grauenhaft, so ganz ohne Flaschenhalter.

Nein,wirklich geiles Teil.

Glückwunsch.


----------



## ChrisPi (18. März 2010)

Habe zum V.FR nun hier ein eigenes Thema erstellt,das ist das Teil auf jeden Fall wert


----------



## pornoPhil (18. März 2010)

ich will auch endlich. aber schöne bilder. meins wird farbtechnisch ziehmlich gleich aber mit weniger fetten teilen ...........


----------



## armor (18. März 2010)

bei mir siehts nicht so rosig aus...Auf Anfrage per mail kam prompt der Anruf von Michael Rose...Sram hat die XX-Teile bislang nicht wie vereinbart in KW10 geschickt.
Die Lieferung soll wohl erst in KW12 kommen...das ist äusserst bitter...

Allerdings:

*Wenn ich das VFR seh, dann freu ich mich auf die feine Votec-Qualität!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (18. März 2010)

armor schrieb:


> *Wenn ich das VFR seh, dann freu ich mich auf die feine Votec-Qualität!*



Ja,von der Votec-Qualität bin ich bisher auch begeistert! Und KW12 ist nächste Woche.... montiert sind die Bikes ja ruckzuck


----------



## nightprowler (19. März 2010)

armor schrieb:


> bei mir siehts nicht so rosig aus...Auf Anfrage per mail kam prompt der Anruf von Michael Rose...Sram hat die XX-Teile bislang nicht wie vereinbart in KW10 geschickt.
> Die Lieferung soll wohl erst in KW12 kommen...das ist äusserst bitter...
> 
> Allerdings:
> ...



12 KW,du Glücklicher.

Das Bike meiner Frau ( VMR )  verzögert sich, jetzt nach Mitte April.

Geordert wurde Anfang Februar.

Magura produziert dann erst,die Durin in Schwarz. Hoffentlich!

Manchmal verstehe ich die Fahrradindustrie nicht.

Da hängt der Haussegen ziemlich schief!!!


----------



## armor (19. März 2010)

Oh Leuts...da scheint heute die Sonne, ich haue um 12uhr von der Arbeit ab und reiße lockere 67km in 2:50
Waren zwar nur 800Hm und meist Waldautobahn, aber es gibt deutlich Luft für mehr. Schöne GA-Trainingsrunde.

Aber am Meisten gefreut hat mich heute mein nach nun 1 Jahr völlig ohne Defekt rund laufendes *Rohloff-Votec*. 
1 Jahr, ~6500km, ~120000Hm inkl. regelmäßiger Wintereinsatz
auf ein und dem selben Teil! Regelmäßig geputzt und Kette geölt, einmal Bremsbeläge neu, Bereifung neu und sonst nix gemacht.
Und heute frage ich mich ich - warum nur hab ich mir eigentlich ein neues bestellt? - Das Teil ist der Hammer an Zuverlässigkeit!

...da musste einfach noch eins für den Renneinsatz her!

freu mich wie ein kleiner Junge auf mein V.CS in DoubleX


----------



## nightprowler (19. März 2010)

armor schrieb:


> Oh Leuts...da scheint heute die Sonne, ich haue um 12uhr von der Arbeit ab und reiße lockere 67km in 2:50
> Waren zwar nur 800Hm und meist Waldautobahn, aber es gibt deutlich Luft für mehr. Schöne GA-Trainingsrunde.
> 
> Aber am Meisten gefreut hat mich heute mein nach nun 1 Jahr völlig ohne Defekt rund laufendes *Rohloff-Votec*.
> ...



Warum Du dir ein neues bestellt hast?

Warum hab ich jetzt ein VXM 2008 und ein VXM 2010?

Weils einfach geil ist!


----------



## doni (19. März 2010)

Danke für den Tipp.

Gruß Doni


----------



## t-killa (20. März 2010)

guten abend 

ich kann euch sagen ich freu mich grad wie ein schnitzel

war im stuttgarter shop und hab mir mein 2010er V.XC
bestellt. die bikes von votec fahren sich ja so hammergeil
das ist der wahnsinn.

lierferzeit zur zeit leider ca. 7 wochen 
aber bekanntlich ist die vorfreude ja die schönste freude


----------



## hugolost (20. März 2010)

Es wäre mein erstes Bike was ih per versand bekommen würden. Daher meine Frage was ich für Werkzeug bräuchte um es Fahrfertig zu machen?


----------



## Unikum777 (20. März 2010)

...zur Not nur ein Telefon, Dennis 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## ibislover (20. März 2010)

nen 4er, 5er inbus und nen pedal/maulschlüssel für die pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (20. März 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> ...zur Not nur ein Telefon, Dennis
> 
> Gruß
> Lars




Bin Probegefahren und hab das was im AUge (aua) .

Entscheidet sich nächste Woche.


----------



## Saubaer25 (21. März 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Obacht,
> Bier und Bike kommen aus derselben Gegend und der liebe gute Herr Heyden war,bei besagter Biermarke,wohl mal Geschäftsführer.
> 
> Ducksteiner schmeckt aber auch gut.



Hallo!

Nein,das war sein Vater!! 

Wohne nur ca.5 km von Krombach weg und kannte den Bruder des jetzigen Geschäftsführer von Votek auch persönlich!!

Gruß,
Saubaer25


----------



## nightprowler (21. März 2010)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Nein,das war sein Vater!!
> 
> ...



Is ja in der Familie,

aber warum fährst du den kein Votec?


----------



## nightprowler (21. März 2010)

Hat irgendjemand von Euch den schon mal Erfahrung mit einem blockiertem Fox Dämpfer gemacht?

Im "Manual" steht ja,daß der unter "gewissen Umständen" blockieren kann.
Die blockieren  warscheinlich immer genau dann,wenn man es am besten gebauchen kann(Alpcross).

So einen blockierten Dämpfer hab ich noch im Keller liegen.

Hat vieleicht einer eine Idee,wie man den GEFAHRLOS öffnen kann.


----------



## Saubaer25 (21. März 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Is ja in der Familie,
> 
> aber warum fährst du den kein Votec?



Hallo!
Werde die Woche mal nach Wenden fahren und mir ein XM anschauen.Fahre z.Z.ein Steppenwolf Taiga FS CC und möchte auf ein AM umsteigen.Bin im Moment am suchen und habe bisher das Ghost Lector Plus 7700,Scott Genius 30,Specialized Stump Jumper FSR Expert auf dem "Zettel"(alles 2010er Modelle). Kann man das Votec XM mit den 3 o.g. vergleichen,bzw.hat jemand von euch schon die Bikes mit dem XM verglichen?
Gruss,
Saubaer25


----------



## nightprowler (21. März 2010)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Werde die Woche mal nach Wenden fahren und mir ein XM anschauen.Fahre z.Z.ein Steppenwolf Taiga FS CC und möchte auf ein AM umsteigen.Bin im Moment am suchen und habe bisher das Ghost Lector Plus 7700,Scott Genius 30,Specialized Stump Jumper FSR Expert auf dem "Zettel"(alles 2010er Modelle). Kann man das Votec XM mit den 3 o.g. vergleichen,bzw.hat jemand von euch schon die Bikes mit dem XM verglichen?
> Gruss,
> Saubaer25



Nö,kann man glaub ich nicht.

Sicher alles tolle Räder, aber das Preis Leistungsverhältniss von Votec ist fast nicht zu toppen.
Vergleich da bitte sehr genau die Austattung und den Preis.

Und in den einschlägigen Magazinen, schneidet das XM auch immer mit "sehr gut ab."

Ein bischen Lokalpatriotismus sollte auch eine Rolle spielen,woll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saubaer25 (21. März 2010)

Hallo!
Habe mir mal mein XM wie ich es nehmen wÃ¼rde am Konfigurator zusammengestellt:

Bin mir bei 2 Sachen aber noch nicht ganz sicher und zwar ob Magura Thor oder Fox Talas sowie beim Schaltwerk Shimano XT oder Sram X0?
Fox Talas und Sram X0 wÃ¼rden das Bike ca.600â¬ teurer machen!! 
Lohnt es sich die je 300â¬ fÃ¼r die beiden Komponenten mehr auszugeben bzw.sind sie die 300â¬ Mehraugabe wert?

Mit u.g.Konfiguration bin ich bei 2843â¬ mit Fox Talas und Sram X0 bei 3431â¬!! Eigentlich mÃ¶chte ich aber nicht viel mehr als 3000â¬ ausgeben!!

Nochwas ich wiege z.Z.105 kg (mit Tendenz nach unten!!  ). Weis zwar nicht ob es hilfreich ist,aber es anzugeben schadet ja nicht! 

Gabel
Magura Thor 140 FCR Albert Select +
DÃ¤mpfer
Fox RP 23 Boost Valve
Laufradsatz
DT Swiss EX 1750
Reifen
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4
Bremsen
Bremshebel: Avid Elixir CR, Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR 203/185
Cockpit
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon, Vorbau: Syntace Force 149, Griffe: Clamp on, Steuersatz: FSA
Sattel
Selle Italia Q-Bik
SattelstÃ¼tze
Kindshok
Antrieb
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Shadow, Zahnkranz: Shimano XT 11-34, Schalthebel: Shimano XT, Umwerfer: Shimano XT, Kurbel: Shimano XT Hollowtech II, KettenblÃ¤tter: 44/32/22, Kette: Shimano XT

LG
Saubaer25
P.S. Ich habe mal gelesen (Quelle weiÃ ich nicht mehr) das Votec einen  Spitzschutz fÃ¼r den DÃ¤mpfer rausbringen will,weil dieser ja doch sehr im "Schmutzbereich"liegt.Hat jemand etwas darÃ¼ber gehÃ¶rt und weiÃ was genaueres?


----------



## FWck (22. März 2010)

Ich überlege mir, eventuell ein Votec zu kaufen und habe dazu fragen an euch:

Zur Wahl stehen entweder das V.XM 1.1 oder das V.SX 1.1.
Das XM hat ein Gewicht von 13,9kg angegeben, ich finde dies für ein AM sehr schwer. Liegt das daran, dass Votec als einziger Hersteller einigermaßen realistische Angaben macht, oder wo kommt das Mehrgewicht im Vergleich zu den Konkurenten (Cube Stereo, Canyon Nerve AM 7.0, etc.) her?

Dann habe ich weitergeschaut und bin auf das V.SX gestoßen. Mehr Federweg, ähnliche Ausstattung, aber nur 0,2kg schwerer. Wieso ist das Enduro jetzt auf einmal nur minimal schwerer, obwohl ja eigentlich alleine die Gabel ein deutlich höheres Gewicht vermuten lassen würde?

Hab ich bei meinen Überlegungen irgendwas übersehen?
Und habt ihr sonst noch weitere Empfehlungen zu diesen beiden Bikes?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus! 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Reese23 (22. März 2010)

Also mein V.SX 1.3 ist mit 13,6 kg angegeben und hat ohne Pedale 14,5 kg... soviel zum Gewicht.


----------



## shmee (22. März 2010)

@Fabian:
Ich stand vor der gleichen Wahl letztes Jahr. Gewichtsmäßig unterscheiden sich die beiden allein schon deshalb nicht so viel, da (zumindest für 09) der SX Rahmen ohne Dämpfer laut Votec-Angaben grad mal 130g mehr wiegt. Wenn ich mir allein die fettere Umlenkwippe anschaue, dürften die Rahmen von den Rohren her bis auf das 1,5" Steuerrohr fast identisch sein. Ist also eher ein robustes AM.

Mit den Komponenten kann man bei beiden Bikes natürlich einiges rausholen, für mich war letztendlich weniger das Gewicht entscheidend, als die Geometrie. Bei meinen Haus- und Hoftouren ist halt doch der ein oder andere steile Stich dabei, und da merke ich jetzt mit dem XM und abgesenkter Gabel schon, dass das nicht ganz das Optimum ist. Mit dem SX wäre das meinem Eindruck nach dann schon sehr grenzwertig.

Wenn du also keine Probleme damit hast, an den ganz steilen Geschichten auch mal zu schieben oder dich am Lenker festzukrallen, würde ich dir das SX empfehlen. Zumindest, wenn du es bergab ordentlich krachen lassen möchtest. Das geht zwar mit dem XM auch super, und ich habe das XM mit Sicherheit noch lange nicht ausgereizt, aber mit dem SX wird das fahwerks- und geometriebedingt mit Sicherheit noch ne Ecke mehr fetzen.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## FWck (22. März 2010)

Danke für die ersten Einschätzungen! 

Jetzt habe ich auch das gefunden, was ich übersehen habe  Beim SX ist die Gabel nicht absenkbar.
Das Bike muss halt auch noch gut bergauf pedalierbar sein. Wer schon mal im Taunus war weiß, wie es hier an manchen Stellen zu Sache geht.
Eigentlich fällt dann das SX aus der Entscheidung raus, eben wegen der nicht absenkbaren Gabel  Oder braucht man die Geometriebedingt nicht?

Bist du mit dem XM soweit zufrieden und gibts da noch irgendwas zu beachten?

Mfg
Fabian

Eine Frage noch: Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Kindshok mitbestellen. Um welches Modell handelt es sich denn hier (im Konfigurator sind keinerlei weitere Angaben)?


----------



## shmee (22. März 2010)

Also letztes Jahr gabs das SX auch noch mit der Magura Wotan, die ist absenkbar.

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem XM super zufrieden. Habe ne Thor und den DT Swiss-Dämpfer, damit ist das Bike sehr fluffig, mit nem Fox-Setup dürfte es sich etwas straffer fahren. Bergab isses ne ziemliche Rakete und ich habe die Möglichkeiten mit Sicherheit noch nicht mal annähernd ausgereizt. Zu bemängeln gibts bei mir bis jetzt nichts, aber ich hab das Bike ja auch grad mal 3 Monate.


----------



## FWck (22. März 2010)

Ja, auch dieses Jahr kann man die Lyrik U-Turn oder Fox 36 Talas dazunehmen, aber dann geht halt der Preis direkt nach oben. Und ich versuche so günstig wie möglich zu bleiben (Schüler ).

Das hört sich ja aber schon mal sehr positiv an, danke shmee! 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## lukabe (22. März 2010)

Also mein V.SX war mit 13,8 Kilo angegeben und hat auch exakt das gewogen. 
Nach Umbau auf Kefü, 2-fach, SLR XP statt dem NT1 und mit Pedale sinds jetzt noch 14,3, was ich durchaus nicht schlecht finde.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (22. März 2010)

Bei meinen Beiden Votec haben die Gewichte +/- 100g gestimmt, so wies mir im Shop gesagt wurde. Waren aber auch keine Standardkonfigurationen, vielleicht hat der im Shop einfach gut geschätzt 

Ansonsten spielt die größe bei den Bikes natürlich auch ne Rolle, die meisten Hersteller wiegen S-Bikes. Votec hat da letztes Jahr - wenn ich mich nicht irre - glaub bei jedem Modell andere Größen gewogen (Also bei XC z.B. M, beim Sx wars nen L usw.) Vielleicht kommen die geringen unterschiede (V.SX <--> V.XM) durch sowas Zustande?


----------



## nightprowler (22. März 2010)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Habe mir mal mein XM wie ich es nehmen würde am Konfigurator zusammengestellt:
> 
> Bin mir bei 2 Sachen aber noch nicht ganz sicher und zwar ob Magura Thor oder Fox Talas sowie beim Schaltwerk Shimano XT oder Sram X0?
> ...



Übergabeprotokoll Votec: zulässiges Gesamtgewicht Fahrrad ,Fahrer und Gepäck 11okg.

Da würde ich vorher da mal anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saubaer25 (22. März 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Ãbergabeprotokoll Votec: zulÃ¤ssiges Gesamtgewicht Fahrrad ,Fahrer und GepÃ¤ck 11okg.
> 
> Da wÃ¼rde ich vorher da mal anrufen.



Hallo!
Bin Heute mal in Wenden gewesen und hab mich mal beraten lassen! (sind von mir aus nur ca.10 km)
Ich muÃ sagen der VerkÃ¤ufer wahr super kompetent und hat mit mir alles durchgesprochen! (fast 3 Stunden) Wir haben dann mal folgende Konfiguration zusammengestellt:

Ihre Auswahl
Gabel
Fox F32 150 Talas FIT
DÃ¤mpfer
DT Swiss XM 180
Laufradsatz
DT Swiss E 2200
Reifen
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4
Bremsen
Bremshebel: Avid Elixir R
Bremsen: Avid Elixir R 203/185
Cockpit
Lenker: Truvativ Stylo Race Riser
Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo
Griffe: Clamp on
Steuersatz: FSA
Sattel
Selle Italia Q-Bik
SattelstÃ¼tze
Truvativ Stylo Race
Antrieb
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Shadow, Zahnkranz: Shimano XT 11-34, Schalthebel: Shimano XT, Umwerfer: Shimano XT, Kurbel: Shimano XT Hollowtech II, KettenblÃ¤tter: 44/32/22, Kette: Shimano XT

Macht zusammen 2547â¬. Er meinte das ich bei meinem Gewicht nicht zu den leichteren Parts greifen soll und hat mir die Magura Thor wieder ausgeredet(zu weich bei meinem Gewicht).

Mit dem 2200er DT Swiss Laufradsatz bin ich aber auch nicht wirklich glÃ¼cklich, weil mir rote Felgen einfach nicht gefÃ¤llt,den XT mÃ¶chte ich wegen der Naben nicht,der 1750 ist wohl bei meinem Gewicht auch nichts und der 1550er ist viel zu teuer.
Ich denke wenn ich mich fÃ¼r Votec entscheide die 2200er bestellen werde und sie dann in der Bucht verkaufe und mir dann einen anderen LRS kaufe.
KÃ¶nnt ihr mir helfen welchen ich dann bei meinem Gewicht nehmen soll bzw.was habt ihr an euren XM`s fÃ¼r LaufradsÃ¤tze?

GruÃ,
Saubaer25


----------



## nightprowler (22. März 2010)

Hallo Saubaer 25,

wieso meinst du das der 1750 nichts für dein Gewicht ist?

Auf der DT Swiss-seite kann ich keine Gewichtsbeschränkung entdecken.

Mit der Beratung warst du ja anscheinend zufrieden und der Preis ist ist doch wohl auch akzeptabel.

Wie haben Dir den die Bikes in der Ausstellung gefallen?

Ich hoffe doch,das der Sauerländer in Dir,auch noch ein entscheidendes Wort mitredet.


----------



## Saubaer25 (22. März 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Hallo Saubaer 25,
> 
> wieso meinst du das der 1750 nichts für dein Gewicht ist?
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Sorry,aber ich bin ein Siegerländer!!  (Da leg ich wert drauf!!  )

Jetzt aber Spaß beiseite!!

Beratung war super,da kann mann nicht meckern,objektiv,sachlich und wirklich kompetent!! Auch beim Preis gibts nichts auszusetzen.

Zu den 1750 habe ich gelesen das sie bis 110 KG zugelassen sind.(war ein PDF Dokument von DT Swiss selber, Quelle weiß ich aber nicht mehr) Ich meine das das ein bischen knapp ist wenn man mit Rucksack usw.fährt!?
Der Votec Mann hat auch gesagt das es wohl mit den 1750 vom Gewicht her eng werden könnte.Kommt noch dazu das mir einfach rote und weiße Felgen nicht gefallen und ich lieber schwarze hätte.(ist halt geschmackssache!  )

Viele Bikes hatten sie gar nicht in der Ausstellung, aber die Bikes schauen schon nicht schlecht aus!! 5-6 "nackte"Rahmen hatten sie auch noch da hängen. 

Werde wohl mal noch 1-2 mal schlafen und mich dann entscheiden was ich mache!
Auch der Siegerländer in mir wird gewiss ein Wörtchen mitreden, auch wenn Votec im Sauerland den Firmensitz hat!!  (Wahren ja auch schon mal im Siegerland beheimatet.)

Gruß,
Saubaer25


----------



## softbiker (23. März 2010)

Hier fehlen eindeutig Bilder


----------



## Brickowski (23. März 2010)

Die 1750er sind DEFINITIV nur bis 110kg zugelassen. Es steht auf der Felge selbst drauf. Bei Bedarf kann ich davon ein Bild reinstellen.


----------



## Saubaer25 (23. März 2010)

Hallo!
Der Verkäufer hat mit ja den DT Swiss Dämpfer für mein Gewicht empfohlen.
Dieser hat ja keine Plattform der Fox ist ja mit dieser ausgestattet.
Zu welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr mir bei 105kg "nackich" eher raten?
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?

LG
Saubaer25


----------



## nightprowler (23. März 2010)

Hallo Brickowski,

danke für den Hinweis.

Jetzt hab ich diesen kleinen roten Aufkleber auch gesehen.


----------



## nightprowler (23. März 2010)

Hallo Saubaer,

für einen" Neischmeckten" aus dem bergischen ( Wuppertal ), jetzt MK, giebts da keinen Unterschied.
Es lebe die Haßliebe. 

Aber zu deinem Problem in Sachen Laufräder,weiss ich auch keinen Rat,insbesondere da weiß gerade Mode ist.


----------



## armor (26. März 2010)

Schade! Noch immer keine Sram XX Teile bei Votec eingetroffen...
Ab Montag 3 Wochen Urlaub...eigentlich habe ich die Bestellung so früh getimed, dass das Bike nun da sein sollte...nunmehr sind 8 Wochen seit Bestellung rum und alles scheitert nur an diesen d**fen Ami-Teilen...

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange sich das noch hinzieht...kann sich nur noch um Monate handeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (30. März 2010)

@Reese mit gemeinsamer Ausfahrt wird es leider im April nix - hab gerade erfahren, das wenn ich großes Glück habe, das V.SX Ende April kommt... soviel zu dem Thema, dann muss ich das V.FR wohl noch eine Weile behalten *seufz*


----------



## armor (30. März 2010)

Hallo Votec-Gemeinde,

hab heute ne schöne Tour gemacht. 92km und 1200hm in gemütlichen 4,5h.
Das Wetter war mehr als ideal. Trocken 16°C und Sonnen-Wolken-Mix...

Leider ist mein V.CS nicht mit am Start gewesen. Bin echt mal gespannt wie lange der Scherz noch dauert. Hab am 03.02. bestellt und seit diesem Tag warten die Kolleg(in)en von Votec auf die Sram XX Teile - darf doch net wahr sein...

Naja, hauptsache meine ersten beiden Urlaubstage waren Wetter und somit bikemäßig genial.

Grüße euch alle

P.S.: @sundaydrive+r: wie lange wartest du? doch auch schon ne ganze ecke, oder? woran liegts?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (30. März 2010)

@armor - genau am gleichen Tag bestellt - Herr Rose meinte heute am Telefon, das die Firma, die das eloxieren macht, nochmal gewechselt wurde - etwas flau ist mir im Magen bzgl. des Liefertermins, dabei wollte ich das SX doch so gerne am Lago ausführen  

Zur Not lasse ich es mir dort direkt hinschicken...

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## nightprowler (30. März 2010)

Hallo Sundaydriver

zu den Schweißern die nicht schweißen wollen, den Eloxierern die nicht eloxieren wollen und den Teileproduzenten die nicht produzieren wollen;willst du dich einer Spedition die nicht...... anvertrauen?


----------



## pixelquantec (30. März 2010)

Und Versand nach Italien....Das würde ich mir 10mal überlegen.


----------



## armor (30. März 2010)

He sunday,

das mit dem eloxieren ist ja mal höchst interessant...und am gleichen Tag bestellt...seltsam nur, dass ich den rahmen auch eloxiert bestellt hab...

mein erstes Rennen diese Saison wird wohl ohne das CS stattfinden müssen...is am 17.04.

hoffe nur der marathon am 08.05. findet mit dem CS statt und das bitte eingefahren...damn...bin ja schließlich auch nicht mehr der Jüngste und 90km mit 1850hm kann mir votec auf meinem HT nicht wirklich antun wollen...

schönen abend noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (1. April 2010)

Hab gestern von M.Rose eine mail erhalten:

...ihr bike sollte nächste Woche fertiggestellt und an DPD übergeben werden.
...

Ich hab rein aus Interesse mal das von Sunday geschilderte Thema mit dem Eloxierer beschrieben, da meins ja auch eloxiert ist...und freue mich allerdings, dass mein VCS nun nach Lieferung der fehlenden XX-Teile nächste Woche verschickt wird.


Da bin ich ja nun mal echt gespannt, ob nächste woche (9 Wochen nach order!) klappt und falls nicht...naja, erstmal abwarten...
bin ich ja schon geübt drin!

Greetz


----------



## sundaydrive+r (2. April 2010)

Na das macht ja Hoffnung, das ich mein SX noch vor meinem geplanten Lago Aufenthalt bekomme...


----------



## armor (4. April 2010)

Ich hab nächste und übernächste Woche noch Urlaub, das Wetter wird ab Dienstag richtig frühlingshaft und nun muss nur das CS hier eintrudeln....

Bin ja mal gespannt...glaub ja langsam wirklich nicht mehr dran....


----------



## armor (6. April 2010)

JES!!!!

Eben kam DER Anruf von Votec! Ihr Bike wird heute an sie verschickt.

Juhu!!!


----------



## LostFocus (6. April 2010)

Dan hau ma gleich wenns da ist Bilder rein


----------



## armor (6. April 2010)

worauf sie sich verlassen können...hoffe ja insgeheim, dass es morgen schon anrollt...
bei dem Wetter hier und ich noch 2 Wochen Urlaub!

Das Beste aber: ich werds zum Saisonauftaktmarathon fahren können...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (6. April 2010)

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch... irgendwie denke ich über meine Bestellung derzeit gar nich nach - aber das wäre wie Weihnachten, Ostern, Neujahr, Geburtstag auf einem Tag, wenn ich noch vor meinem Lago Urlaub bekommen würde... sonst muss ich wieder mit dem schweren V.FR anrücken...


----------



## armor (6. April 2010)

Also wenn`s bei dir nur net kommen soll wegen dem eloxierten Rahmen und meiner ebend auch eloxiert ist (na hoffentlich), dann denke ich, dass es reichen wird. 
Mein Tip: es wird nächste Woche zu dir auf reisen gehen. Du hast es am Lago dabei, glaub mir!

Also ich konnts nicht mehr abwarten...und nun kommts die nächsten 3 Tage!


----------



## armor (7. April 2010)

Nabend allerseits,

heute is meine V.CS angekommen. Ja, schön schwarz eloxiert mit dieser neuen 2zehner dran mit sid und dem ganzen anderen 2zehner zeuchs wie bremse und so...
Hab erstmal alles zusammengebaut, ein paar Sachen auf den Drehmoment gecheckt und und und...jo, nach ner halben Stunde musst ich dann aber auch sofort mal eine kleine Runde drehen.
Ab auf lockere Waldautobahn mit ein Höhenmeter und ner kurzen aber aussagekräftigen Abfahrt.
*Rahmen top! Leicht, steif und schön schwarz eloxiert*( o.K. einen kleinen 2mm Kratzer hab ich gefunden von der Montage des Dämpfers bei Votec-aber seis drum...bei meinem Fahrstil ist nach spätestens 4 Wochen nicht mehr der einzige...)
*Gabel und Dämpfer* was man nach der ersten Ausfahrt sagen kann: soweit so gut - *arbeiten und harmonieren*
*Schaltung, Kurbel und Bremsen gut aufgebaut und eingestellt*...(Kurbel hat auch nen Kratzer-damn!)
*Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel und dessen Stütze passen*...
*LRS für mich die richtige Wahl...*
Reifen sind sch... und laufen auf der perfekt plan laufenden Felge verdammt eirig...wird wohl das erste sein, das gewechselt wird...

Bis auf die 2 Kratzer ein passabler Aufbau. Leitungen sind sehr schön eingekürzt...

Fahrgefühl des Rades ist sehr geil. Leicht, wendig dennoch laufruhig, bleibt an Rampen vorne schön am Berg, spritzig undundund....
ach, das Teil ist einfach geil....

War echt ne schöne erste Ausfahrt...morgen gibts 80km mit 1500hm. Dann werd ich auch etwas konkreter mit Bildern und so...

Was ich aber nicht verstehen kann, ist die Bewertung von Votec als schlechtester von 6 Versendern in der neuen Mountainbike...mit dem schlechtestens Service von allen. Zusätzlich wurde auch der Punkt negativ beurteilt, dass die Rahmen erst nach Bestellung geschweißt werden...komischer Weise warten bei dem bestbewerteten Canyon teils Kollegen seid letzem Jahr Oktober auf ihr Torgue...seltsam, seltsam...

Bis dann!


----------



## warpax (7. April 2010)

armor schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht verstehen kann, ist die Bewertung von Votec als schlechtester von 6 Versendern in der neuen Mountainbike...mit dem schlechtestens Service von allen. Zusätzlich wurde auch der Punkt negativ beurteilt, dass die Rahmen erst nach Bestellung geschweißt werden...komischer Weise warten bei dem bestbewerteten Canyon teils Kollegen seid letzem Jahr Oktober auf ihr Torgue...seltsam, seltsam...



Zähl mal die Zahl der Anzeigen in den letzten Heften und vergleiche mit dem Testergebnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (8. April 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> Zähl mal die Zahl der Anzeigen in den letzten Heften und vergleiche mit dem Testergebnis



 WORD


----------



## armor (8. April 2010)

hehehehe...jep, da is was dran...schei** auf die Bike-Bravos....


----------



## Unikum777 (8. April 2010)

Der (zumindest in meinen Augen) größte Konkurrent vom "Primus" Canyon landet auf dem letzten Platz, welch Überraschung! Bin ja normalerweise Zeitschriften-Junkie, aber die deutschen MTB-Postillen kann ich echt nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Vom Fotografen bis zum "Test"-Fahrer sind mittlerweile alle auf Sponsormaterial unterwegs und sollen trotzdem neutral Bikes (und Hersteller) bewerten? Na ja...

Abgesehen von (gerade im Winter) stimulierenden Fotos und der Vorstellung technischer Neuheiten sind die Zeitungen so nützlich wie zusätzliches Loch im Kopf...


----------



## ibislover (8. April 2010)

ihr verschwörungstheoretiker...!

kratzer im rahmen, hinterbauten mit spiel ab werk, falsch verbaute schrauben, carbonlenker mit billigen griffen die tiefe riefen hinterlassen, schlecht ausgeriebene sitzrohre, metalspäne in den gewinden am rahmen sind schon ein paar gründe um sich noch drastisch zu verbessern.

nette shopmitarbeiter oder hotlinemitarbeiter sind zwar gut und schön, bringen bei o.g. punkten nur leider nix und können auch bei problemlösungen nicht helfen, die offenbar an höherer stelle hängen bleiben bzw. deren zustimmung/freigabe brauchen.

es gibt noch einiges zu tun. aber votec wird das sicher anpacken und auch lösen.

auch bei canyon war nicht von anfang an alles rosig und selbst heute gibt es noch patzer.

hat wer das torque geshen das ohne "c" verschickt wurde und nun "anyon" heißt? zu geil!


----------



## warpax (8. April 2010)

@Ibis Und genau weil es auch bei allen anderen (laut Forenberichten insbesondere Canyon!) immer mal wieder teils gravierende Mängel gibt, während bei Votec zumindest der Service gut ist (wo, ebenfalls laut Forenberichten, Canyon noch Einiges zu verbessern hat), ist das Testergebnis umso interessanter. 

Eine Rechtfertigung für ein Testergebnis findet man immer. Das hat auch nichts mit Verschwörungstheorie zu tun. In anderen Branchen ist die Anzeigekundenhörigkeit auch deutlich. Ich habe da etwa Einblick in einen Teil der Musikjournaille, in dem Rezensionen mittlerweile ohne Anzeigen schon fast nicht mehr gebracht werden. Rubriken wie "Album des Monats" sind eine sehr lukrative Verhandlungsmasse und im Falle von nicht ausreichend überschwenglichen Features gib es Mecker vom Label, das den Tonträger rausbringt.


----------



## LostFocus (8. April 2010)

armor schrieb:


> hehehehe...jep, da is was dran...schei** auf die Bike-Bravos....




 Poste endlich mal 
*BILDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sauerlandradler (8. April 2010)

Nabend zusammen,

  Bilder kann ich schon mal unter das Volk werfen. Ich habe mir Anfang März ein V.MR bestellt, welches nach 3 (!!!!) Wochen fertig war. Bestellt habe ich das Rad vor Ort nachdem ich mir vorher die Modelle angesehen und Probe gefahren habe. Der Service und die Beratung waren spitze und ich habe mich sehr wohl und gut beraten gefühlt. Ein Austausch der Sattelstütze (Alu gegen Carbon) war auch nach Fertigstellung des Rades kein Thema. Das Rad selbst fährt sich extrem gut bergauf wie bergab. Es ist laufruhig und durchzugsstark. Mit dem DT-Dämpfer bin ich ebenfalls sehr zufrieden. Das Wippen ist natürlich vorhanden, reduziert sich aber auf einen angenehmen kleinen Wert der nicht störend ist. Zu geizig war ich allerdings bei den Laufrädern. Da muss ich wohl mal in den nächsten Monaten Ersatz beschaffen. Denke dabei aufgrund der guten Testergebnisse an Veltec. Geht um einen Kompromiss aus Stabilität, Gewicht und natürlich Preis.

Mehr Bilder in meinem Album



  Schöne Grüße aus dem Sauerland,
  Jens


----------



## pixelquantec (8. April 2010)

bischn groß die bilder


----------



## pixelquantec (8. April 2010)

ok. hat sich erledigt. in deinem album sind sie ja schön groß.

geiles bike. ich hab jedenfalls viel spass mit meinem 09er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandradler (9. April 2010)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/7/5/2/7/5/_/large/P1070113.JPG

;-) ist´s recht so?

Bin mir übrigens nicht wirklich sicher, ob ich nicht doch ne ´09er Magura habe wegen der schwarzen Gabelbrücke. Diese soll ja neuerdings weiß sein und würde dann auch besser passen...


----------



## armor (9. April 2010)

@LostFocus: hab gestern bei meiner Tour auf der schwäbischen Alb meine Cam vergessen...
Hab ein, zwei Fotos vom VCS mit dem Handy gemacht, aber nach reiflicher Überlegung ist die Bildqualität dem Bike unwürdig.

Ich werde im Laufe des Tages Bilder machen und reinstellen. Muss mich heute erstmal um die SLR LRS kümmern...die haben wirklich ne unwucht, die erst bei Tempo >25km/h auffällt...
hab was gehört von Gewichtsverschiebungen beim Ventil...bin mal gespannt, ob das so auch stimmt...im Zentrierständer sieht alles ganz gut aus...seltsam - falls einer von euch Tips hierzu hat bitte gerne an mich - Danke!

Bis später!


----------



## t-killa (9. April 2010)

OH FREUDE!!!!!!!!!! 

soeben kam folgende Mail von Votec 

*Sehr geehrter Herr ........., 

Ihr Votec-Bike ist fertig montiert und wird heute per DPD an Sie versandt. Sie können mit einer Laufzeit von 1  3 Tagen rechnen (wobei Samstag ausgeschlossen ist). 

Wir danken Ihnen für Ihr Vertrauen und wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß mit Ihrem Bike! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen​*
Es ist ein V.XC und wurde vor 3 Wochen bestellt!!! 
Gesagt wurde mir damals, dass ich mit einer Lieferzeit von ca. 7 Wochen rechnen muss, was ich schweren herzens hingenommen habe. Umso größer ist jetzt meine Freude 

Gruß


----------



## nightprowler (9. April 2010)

Hallo, wie versprochen jetzt nochmal 2 Bilder vom VXM in seiner nätürlichen Umgebung.

Ich hoffe dem geneigten Betrachter gefällt der SCHWEINSTEURE Carbonflaschenhalter.

Auf dem 2ten Foto der endgültige Beweiss,Mountainbiker verdichten mit ihren Stollenreifen den Waldboden in unerträglicher Weise.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. April 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dem geneigten Betrachter gefällt der SCHWEINSTEURE Carbonflaschenhalter.



Den hab ich an 2 von 4 Bikes dran und das V.FR hat nich mal einen  Das Tune Dingens ist einfach geil - das Tox bekommt den jetzt auch, nachdem das Plastik Dingens kaputt gegangen ist.

greetz,
sunday


----------



## nightprowler (9. April 2010)

Sag mir doch mal einer wie dieser Trick funktioniert,die Bilder so groß

hier rein zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandradler (9. April 2010)

Moin,
Bild hochladen in dein Album im Profil, anschl. wenn Du schreibst auf "Grafik einfügen" gehen und die Adresse des Bildes aus deinem Album angeben. Die bekommst du wenn du auf das entsprechende Bild in deinem Album klickst und sie dir dann aus der Eingabezeile des Browsers kopierst. Kurz gesagt du gibst einfach an wo sich die Grafik im Web befindet.
Viel Erfolg! 
Die Hilfe ist übrigens purer Eigennutz von mir weil ich dann mal den tollen Flaschenhalter ansehen möchte ;-)


----------



## fs-rider (9. April 2010)

armor schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht verstehen kann, ist die Bewertung von Votec als schlechtester von 6 Versendern in der neuen Mountainbike...mit dem schlechtestens Service von allen. Zusätzlich wurde auch der Punkt negativ beurteilt, dass die Rahmen erst nach Bestellung geschweißt werden...komischer Weise warten bei dem bestbewerteten Canyon teils Kollegen seid letzem Jahr Oktober auf ihr Torgue...seltsam, seltsam...
> 
> Bis dann!



Ohne den Bericht zu kennen..
Entspricht der Wahrheit...Kann das hochgelobe vom Service hier nicht mehr ertragen. halte mich ja seit 2 Monaten zurück. Aber da ich schon vom lernen genervt bin platzt mir hier echt der Arsch.
Ich warte seit sechs Monaten auf mein Bike. ( vor nem Jahr gekauft)
Nachdem bei den ersten 2 mal "Service" nix passiert ist...
So und jetzt bitte sag noch einmal einer das der service so geil is.
Klar wenns Bike nix hat is der service klasse.
Jeder der hier so geil auf den Service is soll mir mal sagen was er denn an seinem Bike hatte und wie es gelaufen ist!

wie von ibislover schon gesagt, Nette shop Mitarbeiter helfen da nicht weiter! 

So. denn mal viel Spass solange der Ofen heile is!


----------



## nightprowler (9. April 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe,

dann schauen wir mal obs schnagelt.

Das mit den Flaschenhalter war an 2 ganz bestimmte Foreneten adressiert.

Fährt eigentlich keiner von Euch mit GPS, das man mal Touren austauschen kann.

Auch wenn manche so geheim sind das wir dann getötet werden müssten.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nightprowler (9. April 2010)

Hallo fs rider,

was geht ab?
Ist dein Bike kaputt und wird nicht repariert?
Oder kommt dein neu bestelltes nicht an den Mann?

Das ist in deinem Beitrag irgendwie nicht zu erkennen.

Wenn du auf ein neues wartest must du wissen das die wohl gerade erst produziert werden.
Mein Weib wartet auch schon voller Ungedult.
die hatt Anfang Februar geordert.


----------



## fs-rider (9. April 2010)

Nene, es war schonmal meins...
Vor nem Jahr hab ichs ungefähr bekommen. 
Mit damals 7 wochen Wartezeit, was ich durchaus i.O. find. 

Vllt war das aber auch nur n Traum und eigentlich besitze ich es gar nicht..
bin mir mittlerweile nicht mehr sicher...

"Kaputt" konnte man nicht wirklich sagen, aber deutlicher Ausbesserungsbedarf bestand am Hinterbau und dessen Lagern.


----------



## nightprowler (9. April 2010)

Ja Herrschaftszeiten;ist es jetzt im Arsch oder nicht?

Und wenn,WAS?


----------



## nightprowler (9. April 2010)

Boa bin ich blöd,wer zu ende lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Sorry.

Was sagen die denn so warum nichts passiert.


----------



## nightprowler (9. April 2010)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Moin,
> Bild hochladen in dein Album im Profil, anschl. wenn Du schreibst auf "Grafik einfügen" gehen und die Adresse des Bildes aus deinem Album angeben. Die bekommst du wenn du auf das entsprechende Bild in deinem Album klickst und sie dir dann aus der Eingabezeile des Browsers kopierst. Kurz gesagt du gibst einfach an wo sich die Grafik im Web befindet.
> Viel Erfolg!
> Die Hilfe ist übrigens purer Eigennutz von mir weil ich dann mal den tollen Flaschenhalter ansehen möchte ;-)



Danke, schnagelt!!


----------



## nightprowler (9. April 2010)

fs-rider schrieb:


> Nene, es war schonmal meins...
> Vor nem Jahr hab ichs ungefähr bekommen.
> Mit damals 7 wochen Wartezeit, was ich durchaus i.O. find.
> 
> ...



Hallo FS ,kann deinen Frust total verstehen,wenn an meinem Bike was ist und nicht zur Verfügung steht ,dann rapelts!

Mach dennen Dampf;Dortmund ist doch nicht so weit .

Lauf doch da mal auf und mach Terror.

Ich kann Gottseidank schrauben,ich glaube wenn man da nicht so versiert ist, ist man bei der Bikeindustrie sowiso der gearschte.


----------



## fs-rider (9. April 2010)

Da ich im Moment echt beschäftigt bin, und eigentlich auch nich so der stresser, hab ich nicht so oft nachgefragt, kommt eh immer das gleiche. 
Vor allem nachdem mir der Chef vom Service hoch und heilig versprochen hat das er sich persönlich drum kümmert und das innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen alles geklärt ist (war vor, öhm 1.5-2 Monaten glaub ich)

Seitdem rede ich lieber nur mit dem Man ausm Shop weil ausm Werk eh nur "ja is fast fertig, nächste Woche!" oder " oh ja, schlimm, das geht ja gar nicht ich kümmer mich drum, nächste Woche!" kommt. 
Und der wartet auch aufs Werk.
so far...

edit. naja, Stuttgart  
Wenns mit schrauben getan wär dann hätten wirs im Shop schon vor 2 Monaten gemacht, aber leider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (9. April 2010)

Isses nun ein Streitfall oder ist ein LKW drüber gefahren oder ist es einfach so kaputt gegangen oder oder oder.....??


----------



## fs-rider (9. April 2010)

Ok, war alles ohne viel Inhalt weil im Affekt also die fehlenden Infos:
-es ist ein v.sx Baujahr 09,
-Nein es war/ist kein Streitfall oder.. sonstwas in der Form.
-Das Bike wurde 2x Tage im Bikepark gefahren, hat ca 300km weg und keinen Sturz gesehen.
-es hatte Spiel im Hinterbau inklusive Schleifspuren in der Ketten und Sitzstrebe bis runter aufs Alu. (vom Reifen) 
 Is mein erstes Fully und ich hatte nicht so richtig das Verständnis davon wie sich so n Hinterbau anfühlt und ab wann man sich Gedanken macht, daher die fiesen Schleifspuren... 
-Es war von Anfang an klar was gemacht werden sollte. (Dat Spiel muss wech und die Schleifspuren auch!)
-Ich habe mich mit Votec ohne groß hin und her auf das geeinigt was gemacht werden soll (erst mit den Jungs im Shop, dann mit dem Service Cheffe) und damit war ich auch glücklich (so von der Vision was passieren soll)                         (Neuer Hinterbau, Neue Wippe)


----------



## Child3k (9. April 2010)

Und das Bike is jetzt seit wann bei Votec um die vereinbarten Reparaturen auf Gewaehrleistung/Garantie durchzufuehren?


----------



## pixelquantec (10. April 2010)

Ich hatte an meinem MR auch nach 30 km Spiel am Hinterbau. Allerdings ist da ein Lager von der Wippe in den Wald geflogen und liegt wohl immer noch dort. Es hatte die Sicherungsschraube gefehlt. Bin dann vorsichtig nach Hause gefahren. Ein Anruf bei Votec und 2 Tage später lag ein Brief mit Lager und Schraube im Briefkasten. Seitdem ist alles o.k..


----------



## Webster_22 (10. April 2010)

Will ja keine Panik machen, aber das passt zum Versendertest in der aktuellen Bike.
Da hat Votec seinen Sitz auch in der Servicewüste und niemand von Votec reagierte bis zum Redaktionsschluss auf die Reklamation.

Ich drück die Daumen, dass du nächste Woche wieder biken kannst!


----------



## don-rock (10. April 2010)

Webster_22 schrieb:


> Will ja keine Panik machen, aber das passt zum Versendertest in der aktuellen Bike.
> Da hat Votec seinen Sitz auch in der Servicewüste und niemand von Votec reagierte bis zum Redaktionsschluss auf die Reklamation.
> ......



wahrscheinlich weil die das bike wieder an vortec zurück geben müssen...

ich hatte früher berufsbedingt kontakt mit einigen menschen, welche musikinstrumente für die entspr. magazine getestet und bewertet haben.

diese menschen hatten (privat) jeweils mehrere garagen angemietet, damit sie das test-equipment -was ihnen überlassen wurde- einlagern konnten.....


----------



## ChrisPi (10. April 2010)

don-rock schrieb:


> ich hatte früher berufsbedingt kontakt mit einigen menschen, welche musikinstrumente für die entspr. magazine getestet und bewertet haben.
> 
> diese menschen hatten (privat) jeweils mehrere garagen angemietet, damit sie das test-equipment -was ihnen überlassen wurde- einlagern konnten.....



Und genau solche ähm "Bestechungen" will ich jetzt nicht sagen,nennen wir es "Gefälligkeiten" gibt es eben in jeder Branche.Im Automobilsektor (siehe Daimler) sind es halt etwas andere Größenordnungen als in der Bike-Branche.Eine Hand wäscht die andere...


----------



## Reese23 (10. April 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> .Eine Hand wäscht die andere...



Genau so ist es... 

Wenn bei Votec mal etwas länger dauert, hilft nur eins... *DRUCK*, dann gehts! Zumindest hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## LostFocus (10. April 2010)

sorry, falsches Unterforum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-killa (12. April 2010)

So, nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeite (3 Wochen  ) ist mein V.XC heute per DPD gekommen. Natürlich hab ich mich sofort an den zusammenbau gemacht

Hier die Ersten Fotos. Morgen gibts die Erste Testfahrt


----------



## LostFocus (12. April 2010)

hab ich was mit den Augen oder  Träum ich das nur, der Lockout heble am lenker is doch falschrum oder ? 

Ansonsten  geiles Teil !  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Webster_22 (13. April 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> hab ich was mit den Augen oder  Träum ich das nur, der Lockout heble am lenker is doch falschrum oder ?
> 
> Ansonsten  geiles Teil !  Viel Spaß damit




Hab ich bei meinem auch so verschraubt, allerdings hab ich den auf die linke Seite gesetzt. Hat den Vorteil, dass er näher am Griff ist.
Auf der rechten Seite ist er jetzt weiter vom griff weg, aber man kann ihn viel leichter verschrauben.
Vorteil, den Hebel so anzuschrauben ist, dass man ihn bequem mit dem Daumen bedienen kann. Feststellen und Lösen.

Mal was Anderes:
Das Teil kostet fast 2000 ? Wofür? 
Mein Stoker hat die identische Ausstattung, ist einen Kilo schwerer und kostet 700 weniger.
Schickes Teil, aber für 2000 würd ich mir ein Fully kaufen.

Wünsch dir aber natürlich viel Spaß damit!


----------



## t-killa (13. April 2010)

> Das Teil kostet fast 2000â¬ ? WofÃ¼r?
> Mein Stoker hat die identische Ausstattung, ist einen Kilo schwerer und kostet 700â¬ weniger.
> Schickes Teil, aber fÃ¼r 2000â¬ wÃ¼rd ich mir ein Fully kaufen.



Da magst du durchaus Recht haben aber ich wollte aus diversen GrÃ¼nden unbedingt ein VOTEC. 
Und ein Fully darf ich bereits mein Eigen nennen


----------



## LostFocus (13. April 2010)

Webster_22 schrieb:


> Hab ich bei meinem auch so verschraubt, allerdings hab ich den auf die linke Seite gesetzt. Hat den Vorteil, dass er näher am Griff ist.
> Auf der rechten Seite ist er jetzt weiter vom griff weg, aber man kann ihn viel leichter verschrauben.
> Vorteil, den Hebel so anzuschrauben ist, dass man ihn bequem mit dem Daumen bedienen kann. Feststellen und Lösen.
> 
> ...



Man bekommt  eben nichts geschenkt


----------



## svs (13. April 2010)

Heute mal im Votec Store zwecks Schraube fürn Hinterbau gewesen.
Irgendwie gibt mir diese Begegnung zu denken: Die haben die Schraube nicht mal da und selbst wenn sie die Schraube da hätten, könnten sie die mir nich einfach so geben.

Ich mein so'n kleines, elementares Teil eines Rades hat man doch in seiner Werkstatt?!
Is ja nich so, dass es die Schraube nur für das eine Modell und dort nur einmal gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (14. April 2010)

XnS schrieb:


> Heute mal im Votec Store zwecks Schraube fürn Hinterbau gewesen.
> Irgendwie gibt mir diese Begegnung zu denken: Die haben die Schraube nicht mal da und selbst wenn sie die Schraube da hätten, könnten sie die mir nich einfach so geben.
> 
> Ich mein so'n kleines, elementares Teil eines Rades hat man doch in seiner Werkstatt?!
> Is ja nich so, dass es die Schraube nur für das eine Modell und dort nur einmal gibt...



In welchen Shop den? Den im Irgendwo oder den im Nirgendwo?

Spass beiseite,ich hab in Wenden mein Hinterbaulager fürs VXM 08 anstandslos bekommen.


----------



## svs (14. April 2010)

Stuttgarter Shop. Mal schaun ob das was wird


----------



## nightprowler (15. April 2010)

Hatte uns Amor nicht Bilder versprochen?


----------



## Brickowski (15. April 2010)

Wird wohl noch biken sein :-D


----------



## nightprowler (15. April 2010)

426547 hm auf 324,4 km und findet den Ausgang nicht.


----------



## armor (16. April 2010)

Ich hasse Rundkurse...und warum sagt mir nie einer wann Schluß ist??


Jo, sorry, dass ich die Bilder missen lasse, habe aber mit der Vorbereitung auf die Saison viel zu schaffen...zudem kommt, dass meine Diggicam irgendwie bockt...
bin morgen hier auf Rennen: http://mtb-cup.de/index_flash.html
vielleicht schaff ich es ja im Anschluß einen meiner Mitstreiter zu einem Foto zu bewegen...ansonsten gibts eben dann halt doch die Handycam-Bilder...


----------



## armor (16. April 2010)

achja, hab heute geträumt ich hätte an meinem neuen Teil nen Rahmenbruch...hoffe dies ist kein schlechtes Ohmen?


----------



## fs-rider (16. April 2010)

XnS schrieb:


> Stuttgarter Shop. Mal schaun ob das was wird



Klar wirds was, "nächste Woche" halt...
Denk mal so gegen ende Somer wirste das Teil schon haben


----------



## armor (16. April 2010)

wie erwähnt die Diggicam streikt...Bilder sind leider nur mit der Handycam...bessere folgen aber noch! Versprochen!!


----------



## nightprowler (16. April 2010)

armor schrieb:


> Ich hasse Rundkurse...und warum sagt mir nie einer wann Schluß ist??
> 
> 
> Jo, sorry, dass ich die Bilder missen lasse, habe aber mit der Vorbereitung auf die Saison viel zu schaffen...zudem kommt, dass meine Diggicam irgendwie bockt...
> ...



Ok.wir erwarten morgen deinen Sieg.

Viel Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (16. April 2010)

Danke, danke...Glück kann ich gebrauchen nachdem ich vergangene Nacht geträumt hab, dass mein Rahmen an der Kurbel bricht...


----------



## pixelquantec (16. April 2010)

Geiles Teil. Sieht schön aggressiv aus.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (16. April 2010)

Täusche ich mich, oder ist da ein Votec-Kettenstrebenschutz?? Wo kommt der denn her?
Aber nettes Teil! Schaut gut aus!


----------



## armor (16. April 2010)

Jo, ein Votec-Kettenstrebenschutz...hab ich meinem Rohloff-HT geklaut, weil ich bislang nix adäquates zum Schutz gefunden hab.
Leider sind die Bilder von einer der ersten Ausfahrten an denen ich meinen Vorbau noch nicht gedreht hab.
Erst mit gedrehtem Vorbau entfaltet das Teil seine wahren Gene!


----------



## Groudon (16. April 2010)

sehr geil 

kommst du mit der Kombi 42/28 und 11-36 auch steilste Anstiege hoch?

Ich fahre zur Zeit 44/32/22 und 11-34 und wollte Ende der Saison komplett auf 2x10 umsteigen mit den neuen X.9/X.O Komponente. Dachte da eher an 39/26 und 11-36... so würde mir im Gegensatz zu meiner aktuellen Übersetzung nur der kleinste (22->34) und der größte (44->11) Gang fehlen.


----------



## armor (16. April 2010)

Hatte bsilang keine Probs auch bei >20%...als ich noch ne 27er (gleiche Übersetzung wie du) gefahren bin (ist schon 10Jahre her) hab ich den (die) kleinsten (2) nie benutzt - soll man ja auch nicht...
und den größten Gang braucht aufm MTB doch eh kaum einer, oder doch? aber den sollte man ja auch nicht fahren bei ner 3x9...

Fahr bei Gelegenheit mal eine 2zehner mit 42/28 11/36 und mach dir ein Bild - die XX schaltet mal echt hammergeil...hatte zu Beginn immer versehentlich zwei Gänge geschaltet so knackig, präzise und fein rastet die XX die Gänge rein - eine wahre Pracht!!

Naja, die Meinungen gehen hier sehr stark auseinander. Im Prinzip schwör ich aber immernoch auf die 500/14 Speedhub-Rohloff...wenn diese scheiss Masseträgheit am HR nur nicht wäre...

In Summe: alles abhängig vom Schmackes in den Beinen


----------



## svs (16. April 2010)

XnS schrieb:


> Heute mal im Votec Store zwecks Schraube fürn Hinterbau gewesen.
> Irgendwie gibt mir diese Begegnung zu denken: Die haben die Schraube nicht mal da und selbst wenn sie die Schraube da hätten, könnten sie die mir nich einfach so geben.
> 
> Ich mein so'n kleines, elementares Teil eines Rades hat man doch in seiner Werkstatt?!
> Is ja nich so, dass es die Schraube nur für das eine Modell und dort nur einmal gibt...



Muss den Beitrag revidieren.
Nach 2 Tagen alles da gewesen, super Service im Stuttgarter Shop,  an Votec


----------



## sigurt67 (19. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
heute ist mein V.MR gekommen - ein Traum! Mehr (und größere) in meinen Fotos.
Gruß
sigurt67


----------



## Sauerlandradler (19. April 2010)

Hi,
kannst du größere Bilder posten?
Hatte mich für gleiches Rad in gleicher Farbkombi interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (19. April 2010)

in seinem Fotoalbum findest du größere...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/171588


----------



## armor (20. April 2010)

Krasse Kombi bei dem MR - XX Schaltung mit Platformpedalen - wie geil!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (20. April 2010)

Ich hab auch mal wieder Neuigkeiten - die Anodisierung mit dem neuen Partner hat wohl geklappt - Samstag gehts bei mir los in Richtung Lago und ich hoffe sehr, das ich das Bike bis dahin hab. Vielleicht ist das auch ein leichter Hoffnungsschimmer der anderen SX Besteller...

PS.: Donnerstag *yeah*


----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. April 2010)

So, hier auch nochmal rein, crossposten macht soviel Spaß - es ist da - aktuell stehts hier vor mir im Büro


----------



## MatzeRL (22. April 2010)

Bilder, wir brauchen Bilder !


----------



## nightprowler (22. April 2010)

Hier VMR aus Wenden frisch auf den Tisch.//fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/624840]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. April 2010)

Die anodisierten Bikes sehen schon geil aus, aber 2-farbig wäre das noch geiler.

Bilder gibts übrigens im V.SX Fred -> hier.


----------



## nightprowler (22. April 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Die anodisierten Bikes sehen schon geil aus, aber 2-farbig wäre das noch geiler.
> 
> Bilder gibts übrigens im V.SX Fred -> hier.



Find ich auch,

aber das Weib wollte eine Farbe, passend zu Ihrer Seele!?


----------



## nightprowler (22. April 2010)

MatzeRL schrieb:


> Bilder, wir brauchen Bilder !



Jo Matze;und wo sind deine Bilder?


----------



## nightprowler (24. April 2010)

Heute im Forst sind wir auf 2 der letzten wild lebenden Votecs getroffen.

Vorne das blau-weiße Männchen, im Hintergrund das in der Farbe eher dezent gehaltene Weibchen.
Ob dieses trächtig war, konnten wir leider nicht erkennen.bla bla........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sauerlandradler (24. April 2010)

Ok, das schreit nach Fragen:


Wieso      fährt das Weibchen nen Racing Ralph und hat einen so komisch eingestellten      Sattel?
Bist      du mit dem DT Dämpfer zufrieden? Ist der Fox antriebsneutraler?
Am      Männchen sind die gleichen Griffe wie an meinem V.MR. Finde die so semigut      und überlege den Wechsel zu den weißen Ergon GA1. Was sagst du? Zufrieden?
 
  Danke!


----------



## nightprowler (24. April 2010)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Ok, das schreit nach Fragen:
> 
> 
> Wieso      fährt das Weibchen nen Racing Ralph und hat einen so komisch eingestellten      Sattel?
> ...


1.Das Bike gabs in der Ausstattung nur mit Racing-Ralph,paßt wohl besser zum Laufradsatz ,nein das Weibchen ist nicht pervers , der Sattel sieht nur in der Perspektive so komisch aus.

2. An meinem alten Vmx hab ich den DT Dämpfer,würde mich aber jetzt wieder für den Fox (spricht deutlich besser an) entscheiden, auch bei der Gabel. Einfach einen Tacken besser als die Konkurenz.Und ich bin eigentlich überhaupt kein Freund dieser Firma.

3.Die Griffe sind SCH.... werde bei Gelegenheit auch auf Ergon umsteigen.

Jedenfalls fährt das Weib jetzt auch mit so einem fetten Grinsen,durch Geläuf.


----------



## nightprowler (24. April 2010)

Aber was mir komisch vorkommt ist ,warum ist an dem vmr meiner Frau das Oberrohr so tief runtergezogen und an deinem nicht?


----------



## Bloodhound5 (24. April 2010)

War heute endlich auch mal wieder mit dem v.Fr unterwegs. Macht Laune wie eh und jeh. Guter Tag!


----------



## Sauerlandradler (24. April 2010)

Gut, dann sind wir uns bei den Griffen einig. Dachte schon ich hätte nen komisches Gefühl.
Wieso überhaupt V.MR? Also meins, und die aus dem Katalog sehen anders aus..


----------



## svs (24. April 2010)

Vom Rahmen her sind das doch V.XM oder V.SX auf dem Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barti101 (25. April 2010)

Bin mit dem frisch aus dem Ei gepellten V.CR als Race Hardtail superN zufrieden. Passt alles, super steif, geht nach vorne und umme Ecke. Zudem gibts große Augen von anderen Bikern, die man so im Dreck trifft.


----------



## nightprowler (25. April 2010)

XnS schrieb:


> Vom Rahmen her sind das doch V.XM oder V.SX auf dem Bild



Das "kleine schwarze" ist ein VMR und das blau-weiße eim VXM.

?????????

Ich weiß auch nicht.
Denn im Katalog sieht das VMR wirklich anders aus,deshalb ja die Frage.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (25. April 2010)

Also sich unterstütze XnS.
Das schwarze ist kein MR. Aber ich glaub von dir ein Bild gesehen zu haben, wo es sogar auf dem Rahmen steht... Komisch; aber auch wieder egal wenn du es super findest ;-)
Das MR hat eigentlich als einziges keine Querstrebe vom Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr. Und das Oberrohr fällt am wenigsten von allen Fullys zum Sattelrohr hin ab. Das Rohr an deinem ist ja recht steil.


----------



## nightprowler (25. April 2010)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Also sich unterstütze XnS.
> Das schwarze ist kein MR. Aber ich glaub von dir ein Bild gesehen zu haben, wo es sogar auf dem Rahmen steht... Komisch; aber auch wieder egal wenn du es super findest ;-)
> Das MR hat eigentlich als einziges keine Querstrebe vom Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr. Und das Oberrohr fällt am wenigsten von allen Fullys zum Sattelrohr hin ab. Das Rohr an deinem ist ja recht steil.



Dann ist es wohl ein MR SPEZIAL, in einigen Jahren wird man es uns aus denn Händen reißen.

Aber mal was anderes,welche Endnummern haben den Eure Rahmennr.?

09 oder 10?


----------



## nightprowler (25. April 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sauerlandradler (25. April 2010)

schnall ich nicht...

MR00087L09

Bestellt 03.03.10 und am 23.03.10 abgeholt.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (25. April 2010)

Hast du denn eigentlich ein MR bestellt? Mich wÃ¼rde das mit der komplett anderen Optik und wahrscheinlich auch Geometrie schon sehr interessieren.
  Wie muss oder sollte eigentlich eine typische Seriennummer aussehen, bzw was bedeutet diese? L ist die RahmengrÃ¶Ãe, das ist klar. 87 wohl eine fortlaufende Nummer. 09 das Jahr? Kann ja nichtâ¦


----------



## nightprowler (25. April 2010)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Hast du denn eigentlich ein MR bestellt? Mich wÃ¼rde das mit der komplett anderen Optik und wahrscheinlich auch Geometrie schon sehr interessieren.
> Wie muss oder sollte eigentlich eine typische Seriennummer aussehen, bzw was bedeutet diese? L ist die RahmengrÃ¶Ãe, das ist klar. 87 wohl eine fortlaufende Nummer. 09 das Jahr? Kann ja nichtâ¦



Kann nicht?

Mein XM hatt 09 und war verdammt schnell fertig, das MR meiner Frau 10 und hatt ewig gedauert.

Wenn man aber die Geometriedaten der 09ner und 10ner Bikes im Prospekt vergleicht, giebt es eigentlich nur bei den VSX-bikes(Fullys) einen Unterschied.
Bei dem mr sehe ich da keinen.
Mich stÃ¶rt das nicht weiter weiL das mit meinem xm einfach nur Liebe auf den erste Blick war.


----------



## LostFocus (25. April 2010)

Hab mein  Votec auch bekommen  vor etwa 2 Monaten. 
V.XC   mein Rahmen Nr ist XC 000003   aber ist ein 2009 er ????
Ich glaub die Rahmen Nr   sind Komisch sortiert.... werden ja wohl emhr wie 3 XC Verkauft worden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandradler (25. April 2010)

Ich finds auch nicht tragisch.
  Im Gegenteil, dann haben wir drei offensichtlich noch 09er Rahmen die definitiv noch im Sauerland geschweiÃt wurden      87 mal MR in 2009 ist nicht ganz unrealistisch.
  Meine Durin endet allerdings auch auf 09 und hat auch noch eine schwarze GabelbrÃ¼cke, wo mir die weiÃe deutlich besser stehen wÃ¼rde. 
  Das scheint wohl das âProblemâ zu sein, wenn man zum Jahresanfang ordert. Aber da sich nicht viel verÃ¤ndert hat ist es wurscht. Die Marta Bremsen sind definitiv 10er


----------



## Reese23 (26. April 2010)

Hätte evtl. jemand von euch Interesse an meinem *2010er V.SX Rahmen inkl. Fox Dämpfer, Steuersatz und P6 Sattelstütze*???
Ich habe gerade ein sehr interessantes Angebot für ein LV301 MK8 Rahmen und würde daher mein V.SX Rahmen abgeben. Preislich würde man sich sicher einig werden...

Die die es interessiert, lasst es euch mal durch den Kopf gehen und schickt mir ne PN. 

Bilder vom "noch" aufgebauten Bike gibt es in meinem Album.


----------



## MatzeRL (26. April 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Jo Matze;und wo sind deine Bilder?


Vom blauen 09er V.XC hat Kalle schon genug Bilder gepostet, da brauch ich meins nicht auch noch reinstellen, oder ?

Tolle Bikes übrigens, die anodisierten gefallen mir, im Gegensatz zu den anderen 2010er Farbkombis, echt gut.


----------



## nightprowler (26. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hätte evtl. jemand von euch Interesse an meinem *2010er V.SX Rahmen inkl. Fox Dämpfer, Steuersatz und P6 Sattelstütze*???
> Ich habe gerade ein sehr interessantes Angebot für ein LV301 MK8 Rahmen und würde daher mein V.SX Rahmen abgeben. Preislich würde man sich sicher einig werden...
> 
> Die die es interessiert, lasst es euch mal durch den Kopf gehen und schickt mir ne PN.
> ...



Verräter !


----------



## Reese23 (26. April 2010)

Für ein 301 MK8 würd ich meine Seele verkaufen, du kannst mir also nicht ins Gewissen reden...


----------



## MC-Manni (26. April 2010)

So es ist vollbracht...
habe am Samstag mein V MR im Shop in Wenden bestellt, Beratung und Probefahrt war alles ok..
Jetzt heißt es dann wohl noch 4 Wochen warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekatz (26. April 2010)

Das mit der Querstrebe am V.MR könnte auch an der L-Grösse liegen.Beim V.FR zumindest unterscheiden diese sich in allen drei Grössen sehr.


----------



## pol (27. April 2010)

Aquí Es Mi Nueva VXM Con VOTEC GS5 Tenedor.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (27. April 2010)

Delicious! Good combination of the modern and the old Votec.
You´ve got an extreme nicely bike.


Did you have some more pictures?


----------



## nightprowler (27. April 2010)

pol schrieb:


> Aquí Es Mi Nueva VXM Con VOTEC GS5 Tenedor.



sobresaliente!!


----------



## Sauerlandradler (27. April 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> sobresaliente!!


 
Dem stimme ich zu. Das hab ich hier noch nicht gesehen und ich find´s saucool!


----------



## pol (27. April 2010)

Cita [= Ciclistas Sauerland, 7093030] ¡Delicioso! Buena de lo moderno "y lo Combinación Antiguo Votec.
Tienes Una moto extremos Muy bien.


Tuvo ¿Usted Alguna Más fotos? [/ Quote]


cuando quiero limpiar la bicicleta del caballo del último fin de semana me tomo una foto y hasta la web.


----------



## nightprowler (27. April 2010)

Olla,	¿De dónde vienes ?


----------



## nightprowler (27. April 2010)

Die Doppelbrücke sieht ja echt scharf aus,hätte mir ja auch gerne die neue German Answere Doppelbrücke montiert.

Aber die wussten ja noch nicht mal ob sie überhaut produziert wird und wenn erst Ende der Saison.
Dolle Firmenpolitik.


----------



## bene94 (28. April 2010)

Verstehe leider nicht, was einige hier schreiben, aber ist schon jemandem der Sattel aufgefallen?


----------



## pol (28. April 2010)

[Cita = nightprowler; olla 7094321], ¿Dónde Vienes De? [/ Quote]

Soy Popular Spanis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barb.XM (30. April 2010)

Hallo,

wollte mich erkundigen, ob mir jemand etwas über das VOTEC V.MX aus Erfahrung sagen. Habe mir dass Bike bestellt, weil ich einige Testberichte gelesen hatte und es garnicht mal so schlechte Komponenten enthält.

Gruß
Barbara


----------



## LostFocus (30. April 2010)

ja kan ich, und zwar es gibt kein V.MX


----------



## Barb.XM (30. April 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> ja kan ich, und zwar es gibt kein V.MX


 
Oh Sorry gestern war es schon etwas spät, als ich den Beitrag verfasst habe...  Meine natürlich das V.XM...


----------



## nightprowler (30. April 2010)

Barb.XM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mich erkundigen, ob mir jemand etwas über das VOTEC V.MX aus Erfahrung sagen. Habe mir dass Bike bestellt, weil ich einige Testberichte gelesen hatte und es garnicht mal so schlechte Komponenten enthält.
> 
> ...



Ja ich 

mein altes VXM 2008 war mein Freund.

Mein neues ist Liebe,wie ich sie zuletzt nur für mein M6 empfunden habe.

Freu Dich auf dein Bike.

Welche Farbkombi hast du denn gewählt?

Wenn es da ist wollen wir Bilder sehen.


----------



## Barb.XM (30. April 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Freu Dich auf dein Bike.
> 
> Welche Farbkombi hast du denn gewählt?
> 
> Wenn es da ist wollen wir Bilder sehen.


 
Das freut mich zu hören, danke schön...
Habe Folgendes bestellt: http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vxm/1_1.html#ausstattung4

Kann es leider erst ab dem 25.05. das erste Mal ausfahren (habe am 13.04. ein neues Kreuzband eingepflanzt bekommen ), hoffe dass es bis dahin da ist... 

Bilder werden folgen...


----------



## Andy_CB (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken ein V.XC zu bestellen.

Kann mir vllt einer sagen, wie lange ich zur Zeit auf solch ein Fahrrad warten muss ?

Vllt hat in den letzten Tagen/Wochen einer eins bestellt, und könnte mir helfen. 

Gruß


----------



## Flitsche (4. Mai 2010)

ein anruf bei votec koennte dir evtl. genauere angaben machen, als etwaige aussagen von usern hier.

die lieferzeit ist fast schon tagesaktuell anders. freund hat bei canyon bestellt, und aus angeblich 6 wochen lieferzeit wurden 2..


----------



## Unikum777 (4. Mai 2010)

Flitsche schrieb:


> ein anruf bei votec koennte dir evtl. genauere angaben machen, als etwaige aussagen von usern hier.
> 
> die lieferzeit ist fast schon tagesaktuell anders.



Genau so ist es. Die Konfiguration des Rades ist hier oft entscheidend, bei mir z. B. ist der Laufradsatz (DT EX1750) zurzeit im Rückstand.

Also anrufen und den Liefertermin für das individuelle Rad erfragen. 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## nightprowler (4. Mai 2010)

Flitsche schrieb:


> ein anruf bei votec koennte dir evtl. genauere angaben machen, als etwaige aussagen von usern hier.
> 
> die lieferzeit ist fast schon tagesaktuell anders. freund hat bei canyon bestellt, und aus angeblich 6 wochen lieferzeit wurden 2..



Bike Remedy9 ,Freund bestellt Canyon.

Ist hier Fremdvolk unter uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitzelBallerina (5. Mai 2010)

So , nach langem hin und her und unverschämten Geschäftsgebaren der gängigen Bike-"Großhändler" werde ich diese Woche mal in den V-Shop in S tanzen. Eigentlich hatte ich (nach dem Hardteilabsprung) ein Auge auf's Ghost AMR+ geworfen und mich wie gewohnt mit 'nem 22" Rahmen angefreundet. Das kann ich in 22-er Version auch überall anklicken , kaufen ... sogar online bezahlen ... obwohl keins mehr verfügbar ist!!! 2010 im digitalen Zeitalter ist es wohl echt schwierig Händlerseiten zu aktualisieren!? Eine Frechheit!!! Wie dem auch sei ... bring ich mein Geld halt woanders unter die Leute ^^ Nachdem der freundliche Herr vom V-Shop in Stuggi heute gewagt hat eine Lieferzeit von 3-4 Wochen für ein V.XM in den Mund zu nehmen, werd ich mich dort mal mit ein paar (auch unbequemen) Fragen "beliebt" machen. Zudem fand ich es herzallerliebst , dass ich bei Votec für nur 200 Eier (zum Ghost) mehr mein Wunschbike bekomme ... Hoffentlich gehen die nicht wieder krachen! Hab irgendwie nicht einen Pfennig Lust mir im voraus 'ne Halde an lebenswichtigen Ersatzteilen zuzulegen. 

Wir werden sehen wie sich die Jungs von Votec schlagen (ich meine natürlich in's Zeug legen!) 

Schönen Gruß noch an Herrn G. vom Bikehaus M... . Auf Ihre angekündigte schnelle Mail ,welche Alternativen im 22" Bereich bei ihnen verfügbar respektive testbar wären , warte ich heute noch ... ein Witz! 

Salve


----------



## Flitsche (5. Mai 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Bike Remedy9 ,Freund bestellt Canyon.
> 
> Ist hier Fremdvolk unter uns?



nie, nie!!


----------



## RitzelBallerina (7. Mai 2010)

Bestellt! Oh man ... nicht ohne Hindernisse und leichter Querelen *g* 

Eigentlich wollte ich das V.XM in Black Anodized mit schwarzer Magura , XT-Felgen , XT Austattung , DT-Swiss Dämpfer , Kindshock und Elexir CR. Aber von der Magura wurde mir von dem freundlichen Herr dringend abgeraten da alle derzeitigen Defekte wohl ausschliesslich bei der Magura sind ... und nun kommt der Knackpunkt : alle anderen Gabeln gibt's NUR in weiss ... schön! Sehr schön! 

Bike Black Anodized mit schneeweisser Gabel? Im Leben nicht!!! Nach einer guten dreiviertel Stunde hin und herüberlegen nehm' ich's nun doch in Snow White / United Black , weisser Revelation und den weissen DT Swiss EX 1750 , der Rest wie geplant ... Sattel SL und Vorbau noch optional in weiss und Punkt! 

So viel zum im Onlinekonfigurator Pläne schmieden ... aber ich bin gepannt drauf wie 'n Keks und hoffe , dass im Laufe der 3-4 Wochen versicherter Lieferzeit nüscht dazwischen kommt. Warten ist immer nervig.

... meine Kompromissfreudigkeit ist eindeutig aufgebraucht ^^

Beratung im Shop S ist echt gut ... wenn's auch mit dem Service und/oder bei Reklas so ist bin ich froh , dass der hier um die Ecke ist.

Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit der Revelation? 

Gruß RB


----------



## armor (7. Mai 2010)

he was hast du gegen black anodized rahmen mit weisser gabel?

fahr ich auch und ich finde es sieht geil aus!


----------



## RitzelBallerina (8. Mai 2010)

armor schrieb:


> he was hast du gegen black anodized rahmen mit weisser gabel?


 
... wenn's schummrig wird hab ich dann den Eindruck _nur_ mit 'ner Magura zu biken 

Neee , im ernst ... ist Geschmackssache und ich hätte lieber 'ne schwarze Gabel zum schwarzen V.XM gehabt. So Experimente wie z.B. 'ne optional weiss lackierte Kettenstrebe , weisse Felgen und Sattel waren mir dann doch etwas zu gewagt. 

Schönes Wochenende 

RB


----------



## nightprowler (8. Mai 2010)

armor schrieb:


> he was hast du gegen black anodized rahmen mit weisser gabel?
> 
> fahr ich auch und ich finde es sieht geil aus!



Ne,dat geht gar nich.

Frag mal mein Weib.

Ich hab gedacht Dir als Marathonisti wäre das egal gewesen und es wäre Dir nur auf Gewicht und Pervormance angekommen.
Aber aussehen tut dat nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandradler (8. Mai 2010)

stimmt, geht gar nicht. wobei mit weißer Kettenstrebe könntes es fast etwas werden.... ;-)

Hat jemand nen Plan wo ich ein paar kleinere Votec-Aufkleber für Helm und Co bekomme? Die größeren gibbet ja im Ebay.


----------



## PetiWie (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tip geben. Habe seit letztem September ein XC, welches ich bis jetzt nicht gefahren bin Vergangenen Samstag sollte es aber los gehen, jedoch verliert die Menja quasi über Nacht die komplette Luft. Die Luft kommt nicht aus dem Ventil, sondern strömt am Rand von der Schraube raus. Ich geh mal davon aus, daß das ein Garantiefall ist.  Schickt man die Gabel einfach hin, oder wie läuft das Votec?

Besten Dank
PetiWie


----------



## Bloodhound5 (10. Mai 2010)

soweit ich weiß kannste das Entweder über Magura Direkt laufen lassen oder über Votec. Ersteres sollte schneller sein  

Würde an deiner Stelle aber zunächst mal probieren mit einem passenden Schlüssel die Kartusche festzuziehen, also quasi an der "Schraube" drehen an der die Luft austritt.


----------



## nightprowler (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo petiwie

ruf doch mal bei magura an,den nach ganz fest kommt ganz lose.

Also mit Vorsicht an der Schraube drehen.


----------



## visualex (11. Mai 2010)

PetiWie schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tip geben. Habe seit letztem September ein XC, welches ich bis jetzt nicht gefahren bin Vergangenen Samstag sollte es aber los gehen, jedoch verliert die Menja quasi über Nacht die komplette Luft. Die Luft kommt nicht aus dem Ventil, sondern strömt am Rand von der Schraube raus. Ich geh mal davon aus, daß das ein Garantiefall ist.  Schickt man die Gabel einfach hin, oder wie läuft das Votec?
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich hab meine Wotan-Gabel auch gerade zur Reklamation. Zuerst habe ich es direkt bei Magura versucht, leider erfolglos. Zunächst ist es recht schwierig, überhaupt jemanden dort zu erwischen. Auf E-Mails wird nicht geantwortet, es sei denn, du benutzt das Formular auf deren Webseite, welches aber eigentlich nur für Sales-Anfragen gedacht ist. Da bekam ich binnen 10 Minuten eine Antwort von einem Marketing-Menschen, ich möge mich doch an die Techniker wenden. Die Hotline ist eine teure 0900-Nummer und von meinem Festnetz aus nicht zu erreichen, da das für solche Sondernummern gesperrt ist. Nach einigen Versuchen ("Leider sind alle Plätze besetzt...") vom Handy aus (80 Cent/Minute) hatte ich dann ein 10-minütiges Gespräch mit einem Service-Mitarbeiter, der gar nicht auf das Problem des undichten Ventils (Absenkfunktion) eingehen wollte. "Damit will ihnen die Gabel sagen, dass sie einen Service braucht." war seine Aussage. Mit anderen Worten, ich solle bei Magura einen Service machen lasse (und inkl. Versand und Nachnahmegeb. voll bezahlen), dabei würde dann das defekte Teil mit ausgetauscht. Dass das Problem von Beginn an bestand war ihm irgendwie wurscht.

Nachdem ich das untrügliche Gefühl hatte, Magura möchte mit Endkunden nichts zu tun haben, habe ich wieder direkt bei Votec angerufen. Kurze und schmerzlose Reaktion von Votec: "Schicken sie die Gabel zu uns und wir kümmern uns drum". Das war vor gut drei Wochen und mit ein bisschen Glück bekomme ich die Gabel diese Woche schon wieder zurück.

Schönster Kommentar von Magura: "Bei Gabeln gibt es gar keine Garantie, sondern nur die gesetzliche Gewährleistung vom Händler".

Ich würde dir raten es über Votec abzuwickeln. Vielleicht hast du Glück und Votec kann es selber reparieren und die Gabel muss nicht zu Magura geschickt werden.

gruss
alex


----------



## Groudon (11. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte mit meiner Magura-Gabel sehr viel Glück. Ich hatte immer jmd am Telefon (meist zw. 14 und 15 Uhr angerufen). Dann ging das recht flott, die Werkstatt-Leute waren SEHR nett (haste dich weiterleiten lassen zur Werkstatt?) und ich habe meine Gabel eingeschickt - nach 2 Wochen war sie mit neuer Struktureinheit kostenlos wieder da. Einziges Geld: Hinversand.

Leider sind die Riefen in den Standrohren, weshalb sie schon dort war, wieder gekommen. -.- Also kommt sie demnächst wieder zu Magura.


----------



## LostFocus (13. Mai 2010)

Das ist bei mir nahc längeren fahrten so hab ich letztes schon gemerkt. 
Wen cih die  Gabel Aufpumpe auf mein druck, und ich fahre 3-4 stunden und ich bin zuhause  hab ich nahcgemessen und knapp 1,4 bar verloren.
Fahr aber ne Magura Durin 100R   Normal ist das doch nich, hatte dan bei Magura mal angerufen und nachgefragt. Die meinten   naja  is halt so da könne wir nix dran ändern, müssen sie sich mit abfinden.  Ein kollege von mir arbeitet in einer Bike Werstatt der hatt die Gabel dan  mitgenommen udn zerlegt. Siehe da,  der Luftkammer  Simmering war beschädigt. 
ausgetauscht  funktioniert 1 A  verliert keine Luft mehr und hat mich nur 3,99  ersatz simmering gekostet.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (13. Mai 2010)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Plan wo ich ein paar kleinere Votec-Aufkleber für Helm und Co bekomme? Die größeren gibbet ja im Ebay.


 
Und ich hab bei Votec ma frech angefragt ob sie beim lackieren vll den großen Schriftzug am Unterrohr weglassen könnten ... welch Ironie *he he*

btw: Antwort von Votec ... "das machen wir nicht!" 


Scha(n)de!


----------



## Sauerlandradler (13. Mai 2010)

Wie recht du hast! Schande! Aber Ã¼ber dein Haupt ;-)

   So verschieden sind wohl GeschmÃ¤cker 

  Am Rahmen ist âVotecâ auch sehr gut vertreten, da wÃ¤re weniger mehr. Den Hauptschriftzug finde ich allerdings sehr cool.
  Ich mÃ¶chte jetzt keinen Finger in die Wunde legen, aber mit einem V.XM in Black Anodized wÃ¤re der Schriftzug fast weg, weil nicht wirklich gut lesbar. Aber dann musste es ja ein schwarz-weiÃ-Bike sein ;-)


----------



## RitzelBallerina (14. Mai 2010)

Naja , ich fand halt schwarz weiss die persönlich beste Alternative und Möglichkeiten gegen den Schriftzug schwirren mir schon im Hirn herum.
Seit 'ner geraumen Weile pappen die die Räder ja nur noch so mit Werbung zu ... man braucht fast 'n Ersatzföhn um den Großteil des ganzen Zeugs zu entfernen *g.

Wenn ich mich aber bezüglich der Gabeln/Dämpfer und deren Probleme hier so umlese , wird mir himmelangst. Hoffentlich ist das mit RS & DT nicht ganz so schlimm. Ersatz im Keller oder ab und an 3 Wochen ohne Bike fänd ich weniger erfreulich. 

Wir haben schon den 14. Mai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandradler (15. Mai 2010)

Und heute ist sogar schon der 15.!

  Hauptsache du postest mal ein paar schöne Bilder von deinem bereinigten Rad. 

  Naja, so schnell schießen die Preußen nun auch nicht! Ich hab ne Durin und einen DT und das passt perfekt. Sehe keinen Unterschied zu einem Fox von einem Freund und überhaupt kenne ich in meinem nicht virtuellen Bekanntenkreis keinen der mit den genannten Komponenten Probleme hat.
  Also entspann und freu dich auf dein Geschoss! 
  lG Jens


----------



## warpax (15. Mai 2010)

Mein DT Dämpfer mußte wegen Luftverlust ganz am Anfang zurück zu Votec, war aber auf den Tag genau zwei Wochen später wieder da. Seitdem läuft er problemlos.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (17. Mai 2010)

Hätte eine original Votec Funktions-Regenjacke "Golmud" (schwarz, Votec Print auf Brust und Rücken) in Größe L abzugeben. 

Hab sie mir vor einem Jahr gekauft (Neupreis: 129,95  im Stuttgarter Shop) und seitdem exakt 2x getragen. Zustand ist entsprechend wie neu. 

Hersteller der Jacke ist "Protective", durchaus kein no-name. Eben dieses Modell hat auch in der Bikesportnews auch mal den Kauftipp gekriegt. Also sicher nicht schlecht.

Da Votec meines Wissens seit 2009 keine Klamotten mehr vertreibt und der Großteil der Bestände weg abverkauft ist, ist das hier quasi ein einmaliges Angebot. 

Da ich hier grade etwa Platz schaffen will, würde ich die Jacke für ca. 80  abgeben, Versand gratis. Natürlich kann sie auch gerne in Stuttgart oder im schönen Furtwangen (das Marathon Furtwangen) abgeholt/anprobiert werden.
Bei Interesse einfach anschreiben. Will schauen dass ich morgen noch paar Bilder nachliefere.

Fragen fragen.

Gruß

Aaron


----------



## Sauerlandradler (20. Mai 2010)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]By the way;[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]wo wir grad bei Kleidung sind:[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ralph Berner vom Votec-Racingteam vertickt aktuell Trikots und Hosen.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Trikot kurzarm CoolMax mit durchgehendem ReiÃverschluss, verfÃ¼gbare GrÃ¶Ãen XSâXXXL 49,90 Euro[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Radhosen kurz mit TrÃ¤ger und antibakteriellem Sitzpolster komplett S-XL weiÃ 49,90 Euro[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Radhosen kurz mit TrÃ¤ger und antibakteriellem Sitzpolster komplett S-XL schwarz/weiÃ 49,90 Euro[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][email protected] [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Evtl. besteht da ein Interesse. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bis denn,[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]jens[/FONT]


----------



## Andy_CB (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Habt ihr mir vllt einen Link, oder einen Thread hier im Forum (hab über die Suche noch nichts gefunden), wo ich mir ein paar mehr Farben von Votec anschaun kann ? War heute im Stuttgarter Shop, aber soviele Farben hatten die garnicht da. Und kann mich echt nicht entscheiden. Vllt ein paar "Sonderwunsch" Farben ? 

Im Internet kommen die in der Farbgalerie irgendwie nicht so rüber.

Hat mir vllt einer noch den Katalog 2009 in pdf. Format ? Wäre echt cool


----------



## raven2005 (26. Mai 2010)

Das Votec Racing Team gratuliert Michael Kochendörfer zum Solosieg beim 24h Rennen in Lofer/Österreich!
Super Leistung, weiter so!
















Gruß Ralph


----------



## TheP1Crow (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe SX fahrer....
Ich war heute im Shop in Stuttgart und bin das SX gefahren...
Leider hatten sie nur M als Rahmengröße da.

Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wie groß ihr seid und welche Rahmengröße ihr  fahrt?

Ich bin nebenbei erwähnt ca. 188cm groß^^
Was würdet ihr empfehlen...

Beste Grüße


----------



## LostFocus (30. Mai 2010)

TheP1Crow schrieb:


> Hallo liebe SX fahrer....
> Ich war heute im Shop in Stuttgart und bin das SX gefahren...
> Leider hatten sie nur M als Rahmengröße da.
> 
> ...



Rahmenhöhe L


----------



## NOXY (30. Mai 2010)

moin moin

Nagelneues Trikot bekommen. Spitzen Design und passt super wie die letzten auch.

Sieht noch besser aus als die vom letzten Jahr, und die waren schon klasse.

lg markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy_CB (3. Juni 2010)

hallo,

Steh vor der Bestellung eines V.XC, jedoch häng ich immernoch an der Farbfrage. War schon in S im ShowRoom, aber da war nicht so viel Auswahl was die Farben angeht.

Ein ganz schwarzes möchte ich nicht. Sollte schon etwas helles sein, was "auffällt".. Habt ihr da mir vllt ein paar Vorschläge ?

Häng gerade an dem snowwhite/lemmongreen. Aber hab das noch nicht in echt gesehen. Oder das fancybrown/hotorange ?!

Besteht vllt die Möglichkeit, dass in Berlin die Farben stehen, und die mir ein Bild machen können und mir schicken ?

Habt ihr noch ein paar Farbvorschläge ?


----------



## dooley242 (3. Juni 2010)

Andy_CB schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war am Dienstag in Wenden im Werksshop. Die haben da alle möglichen Farbkombinationen gehabt und mit sogar angeboten, Rahmen aus der Montage zu holen, die garnicht im Showroom ausgestellt waren.
Schreib die doch einfach mal an.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (5. Juni 2010)

Bevor der Wonnemonat Mai hinüber war , war es da!!! 

Wie immer perfekte und freundliche Bedienung im S - Votec Shop und ich bin über meine Entscheidung schwarz/weiss sehr glücklich. Saubere Nähte , perfekter und Fehlerfreier Lack 
(btw: der Schriftzug am Unterrohr kommt nicht so massig wie vermutet und "darf" vll sogar
am Leben bleiben *g*)

Zu den Fahreigenschaften halte ich mich noch etwas zurück , da ich Fully-Quereinsteiger bin und noch an den Drücken und Einstellungen der Dämpfer herumfrickeln muss um's für mich passend einzustellen.

Die wenigen Kritikpunkte sind schnell abgehakt :
- die Griffe sind nix für große Hände
- die Schaltung war miserabel eingstellt (hinten 8 Schaltvorgänge und zwei davon auf dem kleinsten Ritzel ^^)
- Bedienungsanleitung für meinen 180'er DT-Swiss hinten >>> nicht vorhanden / dafür aber eine für Rock Shox Rear .... die habe ich aber vorn und für den war auch keine dabei!!! D=

Also um's abzuschliessen , ich bin hoch zufrieden und alles weitere werden ausgedehnte Fahrten ergeben.

Grüße in die Runde und allen ein sonniges Wochnende 

RB


----------



## NOXY (5. Juni 2010)

hey andy_CB

Habe auch nen V.XC . Ist super. Kannst dir ja mal meine fotos anschauen und sagen wie sie dir gefallen von der Farbkompi am rad. Weiss und rot eloxiert viele teile.

lg markus


----------



## Sauerlandradler (7. Juni 2010)

@ RitzelBallerina:

Wir wollen Bilder! 
Die Griffe hab ich auch schnell entsorgt und erfreue mich an meinen Ergon´s. Hab die GA1 angebaut.
Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Reese23 (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo VOTEC-Freunde,

ich gebe aus der Not heraus mein V.SX auf... geht leider nicht anders.

Detaillierte Aufstellung der Ausrüstung folgt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy_CB (10. Juni 2010)

So, hab mich nach Monaten endlich überwunden, und ein so teures Fahrrad bestellt =) Wurde ein schönes V.XC. Die Farbe ist nun snow white/lemmon green. weiße Gabel und weißer Lenker. Ich hoff nur dass das gut rauskommt ?!

Hat jemand von euch zufällig auch ein Bike mit dem green lemmon und kann mir darüber berichten, wie es in echt rauskommt ? Wäre sehr dankbar...

Noch was... Eher die FOX F32.. oder die Magura Durin ? Habs jetzt mal mit der FOX bestellt, aber könnte man ja noch ändern... Was würdet ihr nehmen, bzw habt ihr ?

Gruß Andy


----------



## nightprowler (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo Andy,

sei nicht traurig das Dir keiner antwortet,die ballern jetzt alle mit hängender Zunge und breitem Grinsen über die Tracks.


Nimm die Fox.

Sieht besser aus und hatt,glaub ich, die bessere pervormance.


----------



## Barb.XM (15. Juni 2010)

Das Baby ist nach  einigen Wochen endlich angekommen. Ein kleines Manko hat das Fahrrad jedoch, die Sattelstütze läßt sich nicht rausdrehen . War schon in einem Fahrradladen, die haben die auch nicht rausbekommen. Rufe heute mal bei Votec an, was sich da machen läßt. Fahrradladen meinte, ein Span würde da irgendwie blockieren.


----------



## nightprowler (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo Barb XM;

schönes Bike.

Irgendwie zieht sich dieses Problem mit dem Sattelrohr durch die Historie der Firma Votec.

Irgendwer hier im Forum hatte genau dieses Problem auch schon mal.

Siehe auch den Testbericht in der aktuellen BIKE.

Kann nicht verstehen wie man sich so den Ruf ruiniert.

Trotzdem viel Spass mit deinem neuen Bike.


----------



## Barb.XM (15. Juni 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Hallo Barb XM;
> 
> schönes Bike.
> 
> ...



Ja, leider. 

Habe heute mal mit einem Techniker telefoniert, wie wir weiter verfahren wollen. Er meinte zurückschicken oder vorbei bringen, damit sie sich darum kümmern und versuchen das Teil raus zu bekommen. 

Da ich so lange drauf gewartet habe, hat er mir aber zugesagt, dass ich - wenn die Höhe einigermaßen passt - auch erst mal eine Weile damit fahren kann und es mich anfängt zu stören, dann einschicke. So bleibt mir wenigstens ein bisschen Zeit, mit meinem Bike zu verbringen.

Ich denke, ich werde mir dann gleich eine Kind Shock dazu bestellen, das ist mir dann sicherer (für den Fall, dass sich wieder ein Span lösen sollte).


----------



## emphaser (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo an alle, habe diesen Votec Thread gerade mit Hilfe entdeckt. Und bin neuerdings absolut begeistert von dieser Marke. Das Design ist meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar.
Ich habe auch einen Votec Thread.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=468642

Es wäre super wenn sich da noch einige Votec Fahrer mit einklinken würden. Und vielleicht kommt einer ja auch aus meiner Nähe!!


Mfg Mathes


----------



## Sauerlandradler (20. Juni 2010)

Nabend,

  hab mich heute Nachmittag ein wenig gemault und bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer von einem verbogenen Schaltauge. Jetzt mal die Frage wo ich ein Neues, zu nicht überzogenen Preisen her bekomme und weiß jemand was das aktuell für ein Typ ist, der verbaut wird? D? E?

  Danke und Grüße aus dem Sauerland!


----------



## LostFocus (20. Juni 2010)

Bei Votec selber Anfrage  kostet da  aber um die 20 euro.
Oder schaust mal hier, http://www.schaltauge.de/


----------



## Sauerlandradler (21. Juni 2010)

Auf der Seite war ich als erstes, wusste aber nicht dass ich Typ E benÃ¶tige. AuÃerdem ist es ab Werk 10â¬ gÃ¼nstiger. 
Gut scheint http://www.radlang.de/epages/554845200.sf?ObjectPath=/Shops/554845200/Categories/Votec zu sein, da passt auch der Preis besser.
Bis denn,
Jens


----------



## revvot (29. Juni 2010)

Weiß jemand warum die Shop Adressen in Berlin und im Sauerland nicht mehr zu finden sind ? Geschlossen ? Auch in Willingen waren sie nicht präsent im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr. Weiß jemand was da los ist ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruseman (29. Juni 2010)

http://www.votec.com/votec/shops.html


----------



## revvot (29. Juni 2010)

Cruseman schrieb:


> http://www.votec.com/votec/shops.html


 


Und ??? Wo sind die Shops in Berlin/Sauerland....


----------



## Brickowski (29. Juni 2010)

Es hieß mal,dass Berlin umzieht...Die Info is noch keinen Monat alt,von daher wirds jetzt wohl soweit sein

/edit: Sind ja schon wieder da...keine Panik ;-)


----------



## svs (29. Juni 2010)

Scrollen hilft.


----------



## NOXY (1. Juli 2010)

Hey da,

Habe einen eigenen MTB Blog, koennt ja mal reinschauen und Kommentare schreiben.

Bis denn

http://kramerracingteam.blogspot.com/


----------



## RitzelBallerina (6. Juli 2010)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> @ RitzelBallerina:
> 
> Wir wollen Bilder!
> Die Griffe hab ich auch schnell entsorgt und erfreue mich an meinen Ergon´s. Hab die GA1 angebaut.
> ...


 
Keine Sorge Jens , Bilder kommen demnächst und dann könnt ihr mich mit altem Bikeequipment erschlagen ... denn bis auf den V-XM VOTEC Schriftzug am Oberrohr ist alles clean. Das Schildchen vorn hat sich übrigens dank der Hitze ganz von selbst verabschiedet *hihi*

Die Ergon-Griffe (GR2 hab ich verbaut) finde ich echt empfehlenswert und sichern (zumindest Hand-)schmerzfreies biken. 
Allerdings knackt die schwimmende Lagerung meines Selle SL wie nix Gutes aber beim Betrachten der Technik vermute ich , dass das bei diesen Sätteln normal ist ... vll bin ich auch bissl zu schwer/fett. Jedoch bleibt der Selle dran da er sich mit meinem Po gut verträgt. ^^
Des weiteren hab ich alle Leitungen nochmal komplett vom Rahmen gelöst und unter jeden Befestigungsclip eine kleine Schicht Isolierband gewickelt. Die rutschen im Originalzustand trotz Clip bei jedem ein/ausfedern/lenken hin und her und der Lack dürfte da über kurz oder lang völlig weg sein. 
Sigma DTS 1106 , XT-Clicks , Topeak Satteltasche small und Durstvernichterkombination ... das war's und reicht *g*

Den DT 180 hinten muss ich allerdings nahe der Schmerzgrenze fahren , was sich in meinem Fall (95kg) so bei 16bar einpendelt. Damit kommt er nicht so schnell aber wenn er benötigt wird ist ist er da. Alles was drunter ist fühlt sich mir irgendwie zu wabbelig an ... aber das ist natürlich nur mein subjektiver Eindruck. 

Ballerina grüßt alle Hitzebiker 

@Barb.XM : geiles Bike und die Farbkombi kommt klasse! Dein Spanproblem klingt ärgerlich aber ich denke , mit 'ner Kindshock wirst du deine Freude haben. Ist'n simples aber fantastisches Tool und ich möcht's nicht mehr missen. Wünsche weiterhin viel Spass mit deinem Bike.


----------



## Mxpanda (6. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend!

Will mich doch auch mal der Gruppe anschließen 
Hab am 3.6. ein V.XC im Votec Store Berlin bestellt (selbst konfiguriert).
Eigentlich soll es diese Woche fertiggestellt werden, allerdings nur "vorraussichtlich". 
Dauert wahrscheinlich länger, weil ich es in Schwarz anodisiert haben will 

Sind ja ein paar leckere Bikes dabei..man man  

Ich melde mich wenn die wichtige Mail kommt...


----------



## RitzelBallerina (7. Juli 2010)

Ach ja , eins hab ich ganz vergessen. Jedem der sein Votec mit den Laufrädern DT-Swiss EX 1750 kaufen möchte dem kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen sich den Freilauf vorher mal anzuhören. Klingt irgendwie hart , extrem laut und zur Krönung noch in verschiedenen Tonlagen. 
Ich hab bei/nach der ersten Fahrt einen Gesichtsausdruck gezogen der mit "wtf" gut zu beschreiben gewesen wär'. Der Typ im Shop beruhigte mich aber "ist normal" und die Suche in diversen Foren ergaben das selbe mit dem Zusatz "die Geräusche werden nach dem Einfahren sogar noch lauter".

Überhört wird man jedenfalls mit den EX 1750 nicht 

^^


----------



## BierSteige23 (7. Juli 2010)

Ja. Der Freilauf bei den EX 1750ern ist laut. Stört mich aber überhaupt nicht. Bin oft mit nem Kumpel mit Hope-NAben unterwegs und die sind nochmal deutlich lauter...und wenn er dann mit HS rückwärts kurbelt...
Viele finden einen lauten Freilauf übrigends besonders gut.
Das "ungleichmäßige" Freilaufgeräusch hat mich allerdings zuerst auch irritiert. Soll sich aber einfahren und dann gleichmäßiger werden...schau mer mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mxpanda (8. Juli 2010)

"Sehr geehrter Herr ....,

Ihr Votec-Bike ist auf dem Weg in unseren Shop nach Berlin.
[...] 

Wir danken Ihnen für Ihr Vertrauen und wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß mit Ihrem Bike!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
_*i. A. Kornelia Behner"

Der Tag ist gerettet 

*_


----------



## Mxpanda (14. Juli 2010)

Heute abgeholt...ein Traum 

Bilder kommen noch...sieht supergeil aus; Rahmen in eloxiertem Schwarz und Teile in Rot.


----------



## armor (14. Juli 2010)

Jo, lass sehen die Bilder!


----------



## Mxpanda (15. Juli 2010)

Tut mir Leid für die Verspätung, aber ich musste gestern erstmal ne Runde drehen 
Hier 2 kleine Eindrücke, der Rest in meinen Bildern.

Man ich bin immernoch hin und weg. 
Allerdings hat Votec bei der Montage Mist gebaut. An der hinteren Scheibenbremsaufnahme sind in den Rahmen kleine Inbusmadenschrauben eingelassen, die locker waren. Somit konnte man die Befestigungsschrauben der Bremse so fest anziehen wie man wollte, sie wackelte weiterhin.


----------



## armor (15. Juli 2010)

geiles Teil!


----------



## Bloodhound5 (15. Juli 2010)

jau, sieht scharf aus  nur den lenker find ich komisch von der form her... aber geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mxpanda (15. Juli 2010)

Mit dem Lenker bin ich auch noch nicht 100% zufrieden. Erstens ist er viel zu breit und zweitens ist die Position auch noch nicht ganz zufriedenstellend.


----------



## BierSteige23 (15. Juli 2010)

...zu breite Lenker? sowas gibt's?


----------



## RedF. (15. Juli 2010)

Breite = Sicherheit 
So schauts bei mir aus !
Ich bin mit den Bikes sehr zufrieden !


----------



## Mxpanda (15. Juli 2010)

Durch einen breiten Lenker wird aber auch der Weg länger, der zum lenken gemacht werden muss, dadurch, dass der Radius größer ist.

Jeder wie er mag


----------



## stahlross1972 (15. Juli 2010)

schönes Teil! Das V.XC ist aber auch ein geiler Hobel - bin nach anderthalb Jahren immer noch wie frisch verliebt


----------



## armor (15. Juli 2010)

@mxpanda: was denn das für en vorbau? viel mir erst gar nicht wirklich auf, find den vom style zumindest interessant...


----------



## Erroll (15. Juli 2010)

armor schrieb:


> @mxpanda: was denn das für en vorbau? viel mir erst gar nicht wirklich auf, find den vom style zumindest interessant...



Ist ein Syntace VRO


----------



## armor (15. Juli 2010)

o.k. vro...gefällt...

allerdings dürfte das gewicht bei nem vro dann doch etwas hoch sein für ne cc-feile...


----------



## Mxpanda (15. Juli 2010)

@ Eroll

Danke fürs Beantworten, war wieder unterwegs mit dem Schätzchen 

@ armor

Übers Gewicht hab ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht, und ausserdem war diese Kombi im Konfigurator nicht viel teurer als die einfachen Truvativ Stylo Race Teile. Da hab ich lieber Syntace dran. 
Und von der Funktion her ist das VRO System wirklich top.


----------



## armor (16. Juli 2010)

die Frage ist doch eher: benötige ich einen vro vorbau? und wenn nicht, tu ich mir die 100g mehrgewicht freiwillig am cockpit an?

apropos truvativ, so schlecht sind die teile nun auch nicht. hab an meinem cs nachträglich den worldcup noir lenker dran in carbon und bin höchst zufrieden...hatte den vorher an meinem xcr dran seit ca. einem Jahr und 6000km...

da ist der syntace vector carbon der an meinem cs dran war schwerer und nicht für bar ends zugelassen, der truvativ schon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mxpanda (16. Juli 2010)

Die Truvativ Noir Teile sind top, keine Frage. Aber die normalen "Standart" Stylo Race sind nicht so der Knaller. Vor allem, was den Wiederverkaufswert angeht 

Ausserdem, wie gesagt, das Gewicht ist mir erstmal nicht so wichtig. 
Ich habe sowieso keine Leichtbauteile verbaut. Das kommt alles.
Für das jetzige Gewicht hab ich aber genug Power in den Beinen 

Wenn das Geld verfügbar ist, kommt ein Syntace F99 und ein Duraflite Carbon als Cockpit ans Bike. Und natürlich die Truvativ Noir Kurbeln in Rot


----------



## armor (16. Juli 2010)

nunja, mein xcr is ja auch nicht das leichteste, dank der schweren dt swiss Laufräder und der "leichten" dose am hinterrad...

finds immer wieder geil, nach wochen des trainings mit dem xcr auf das cs umzusteigen...


----------



## RedF. (17. Juli 2010)

Hauptsache man kommt mit den Bikes den Berg runter !


----------



## ckl-online (17. Juli 2010)

Weiß einer, wann die neuen Modelle (2011) kommen.
Würde mir gerne ein V.MR mit neuer 2fach XTR Schaltung gönnen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## RedF. (17. Juli 2010)

Ich hab gehört erst im Oktober.
Hat mir aber auch nur ein Typ erzählt den ich beim Biken getroffen hab.


----------



## EvaTec (19. Juli 2010)

Ich möcht jetzt auch mal was dazu sagen ich habe mein Votec XM seit den 15.7 und bin positiv überrascht zumal die Versandzeit bei mir 3 Wochen betrug was ich als ok empfand 
da ich mir mit den Konfigurator mein bike zusammen gestellt habe.
Noch dazu bekamm ich während die schon am zusammen bauen waren einen Anruf das sie die ursprünglichen bremsen die ich haben wollte ( elxir r ) nicht auf lager haben und die mir jetzt CR einbauen ohne Aufpreis also das ist meiner Ansihct nach kein Grund zur Beschwerde XD


----------



## YvesD (19. Juli 2010)

Hi,

bin neu hier im Forum und melde mich gleich mal mit einem Problem. Habe mein neues V.XC zum Einstellen in den örtlichen Bikeladen geschafft. Der hat jetzt festgestellt, dass der Adapter des hinteren Bremssattels Spiel hat. Speziell geht es um die Verbindung von Rahmen zum Bremssatteladapter. Bremse ist die Elixir CR.
Die Schrauben die durch die Rahmenvorrichtung auf den Adapter greifen schließen nicht bündig mit der Rahmenvorrichtung ab. Ich hoffe aus der Schilderung wird klar um welche Verbindung es sich handelt.

Haben die V.XC Besitzer hier im Forum vielleicht Bilder wie diese Verbindung sein muss? Der Radtechniker im Laden meinte, dass dort wahrscheinlich eine Einschraubbuchse vergessen wurde, die den Durchmesser audf das korrekte Maß verengen würde.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Mxpanda (19. Juli 2010)

@ YvesD

Hatte das selbe Problem, lässt sich einfach lösen. 

Da wurde bei Votec geschlampt. Hinten in der Aufnahme sind noch kleine Madenschrauben eingelassen, damit die Befestigungsschraube für den Bremssattel kein Spiel hat.
Diese Madenschrauben hatten bei mir Spiel, waren nicht richtig festgeschraubt. 

Einfach den Bremssattel abschrauben, Schrauben raus und mit nem passenden Inbusschlüssel (ich glaube 6er...) die Madenschrauben festziehen. Dann alles wieder einbauen.

Da die Madenschraube vorher nicht richtig fest war, muss der Bremssattel jetzt auf eine neue Position angeschraubt werden, sonst schleift sie. Ist ja bei Postmount kein Problem.

Viel Glück!


----------



## YvesD (19. Juli 2010)

Hmm weiß nicht ob wir von der selben Stelle reden. Ich füg mal noch ein Bild aus der Betriebsanleitung ein. Die rot markierten Schrauben haben Spiel weil die Bohrung im Rahmen zu groß ist. Welche Madenschrauben hast du gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mxpanda (19. Juli 2010)

In den Bohrungen im Rahmen sind noch Madenschrauben...zumindest bei mir. Und die waren locker. Damit sind die roten Schrauben auch locker


----------



## YvesD (19. Juli 2010)

Gut dann haben wir also doch von der gleichen Stelle gesprochen. Muss ich doch dann gleich mal kontrollieren. Danke schonmal


----------



## YvesD (20. Juli 2010)

An meinem Bike sind leider keine Madenschrauben vorgesehen. Muss wohl doch mit einer Einschraubhülse gelöst werden.
Niemand hier der ein 2010'er XC hat und da mal nachschauen könnte?


----------



## armor (20. Juli 2010)

Ich würd mit dem Thema auf Votec zugehen. Die können dir sicher helfen und beheben den Fehler


----------



## Mxpanda (20. Juli 2010)

YvesD schrieb:


> An meinem Bike sind leider keine Madenschrauben vorgesehen. Muss wohl doch mit einer Einschraubhülse gelöst werden.
> Niemand hier der ein 2010'er XC hat und da mal nachschauen könnte?




Tut mir leid, vielleicht hab ich einfach das falsche Wort benutzt.

Ich hab das 2010er und es sind Einschraubhülsen verbaut, die aber leider ab Werk locker waren.
Ne Madenschraube ist was anderes ich gebs zu...

Ist bei dir der Adapter direkt in den Rahmen geschraubt?!


----------



## YvesD (20. Juli 2010)

Nein der Adapter ist nicht direkt in den Rahmen geschraubt. Es ist wie bei dir, nur dass die Einschraubhülsen scheinbar komplett fehlen. Ich sollte vielleicht nochmal den Karton intensiv untersuchen, wobei ich mir da wenig Hoffnung mache  Muss wohl auf Ersatz von Votec warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowlandIndian (3. August 2010)

Falls jemand einen 2009 Votec V.MR-Rahmen sucht, hier gibts einen.


----------



## Centi (3. August 2010)

Hallösche, 

falls jemand ein V.SX in Gr. M braucht und nicht gerne lange warten möchte, hätte ich eines abzugeben. 

Nur ein mal gefahren! Ja, klingt blöd ist aber so. Kann mich doch nicht von meinem Hardtail trennen und zum rumstehen ist es zu schade. 

Das Bike wurde vom Profi aufgebaut, also kein Knacksen, kein Spiel, alle Schrauben mit Drehmoment/Montagepaste, Bremsen entlüftet und wichtige Stellen mit 3M Folie geschützt.

Bei Fragen, einfach Mailen! Weitere Fotos im Album.


----------



## Centi (4. August 2010)

Jetzt bei Ebay!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170523047505&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## LostFocus (5. August 2010)

Bike is Geil aber mach dir  nicht so hoffnung das es für den Preis weg geht.
Hört sich heftig an aber es ist leider so. 

Mit Glück wirst du noch max 2500 bekommen


----------



## Centi (5. August 2010)

Na ja, muss ja keiner, und für 2500,- (ein mal gefahren!) bleibt es im Keller und wird zwei mal im Jahr ausgeführt!


----------



## LostFocus (5. August 2010)

Centi schrieb:


> Na ja, muss ja keiner, und für 2500,- (ein mal gefahren!) bleibt es im Keller und wird zwei mal im Jahr ausgeführt!



Dan kriegst du noch weniger


----------



## Centi (6. August 2010)

Wieso weniger, gar nichts, da es dann in seiner Heimat bleibt!


----------



## Truk (11. August 2010)

*Hinweis*
Hallo Leute, 
verkaufe aus gesundheitlichen Gründen mein nagelneues V.MR schwarz-weiß Modell 2009, Größe L / 50. 
Start der Auktion bei einem großen Online-Auktionshaus, das hier ungenannt bleiben möchte, am Sonntag,  15.08. um 21.00 Uhr. 
Anfragen bitte nur dort!


----------



## LostFocus (11. August 2010)

Truk schrieb:


> *Hinweis*
> Hallo Leute,
> verkaufe aus gesundheitlichen Gründen mein nagelneues V.MR schwarz-weiß Modell 2009, Größe L / 50.
> Start der Auktion bei einem großen Online-Auktionshaus, das hier ungenannt bleiben möchte, am Sonntag,  15.08. um 21.00 Uhr.
> Anfragen bitte nur dort!



Wenn man  Gesundheitlich nicht fahren kann wieso Kauft man sich dan ein neues Bike ?..


----------



## Truk (11. August 2010)

Mannomann! Fast habe ich solche Kommentare erwartet! Aber zwo Minuten nach dem Posten?
Vielleicht ergeben sich die gesundheitlichen Probleme erst NACH der Bestellung des Bikes, Schlaumeier?


Ich hab das hier wirklich nur für Interessenten gepostet!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubreifen (13. August 2010)

gibt es eigentlich nur diesen laden in Stuttgart und wendel wo man votec mal test fahren kann, oder gibt es noch viele mehr? 
ps such v.sx möglichst unter 2k (fals noch wer was da hat ) 
 Danke


----------



## svs (13. August 2010)

http://www.votec.com/votec/shops.html
Stuttgart, Berlin und Wenden.


----------



## staubreifen (13. August 2010)

oh cool hatte die seite übersehen Danke


----------



## dooley242 (13. August 2010)

XnS schrieb:


> http://www.votec.com/votec/shops.html
> Stuttgart, Berlin und Wenden.



Und in Frankfurt ist noch einer. Aber Berlin ist eh näher.


----------



## LostFocus (14. August 2010)

dooley242 schrieb:


> Und in Frankfurt ist noch einer. Aber Berlin ist eh näher.




Adressse !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dooley242 (14. August 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> Adressse !!!!!!!!!!!!



Steht in der neuen "Bike" in der Votec-Anzeige, auf der Homepage habe ich noch nicht geguckt.


----------



## Truk (15. August 2010)

Nochmal der Hinweis für Interessenten: 
Hallo Leute,
verkaufe aus gesundheitlichen Gründen mein nagelneues V.MR schwarz-weiß Modell 2009, Größe L / 50.
Auktion eben gestartet bei einem großen Online-Auktionshaus, das hier ungenannt bleiben möchte.
Anfragen bitte nur dort!


----------



## dooley242 (16. August 2010)

Truk schrieb:


> Nochmal der Hinweis für Interessenten:
> Hallo Leute,
> verkaufe aus gesundheitlichen Gründen mein nagelneues V.MR schwarz-weiß Modell 2009, Größe L / 50.
> Auktion eben gestartet bei einem großen Online-Auktionshaus, das hier ungenannt bleiben möchte.
> Anfragen bitte nur dort!



Warum setzt Du nicht im bike-markt im ebay-Bereich einen Link. Da gehört es nämlich hin.


----------



## Truk (16. August 2010)

dooley242 schrieb:


> Warum setzt Du nicht im bike-markt im ebay-Bereich einen Link. Da gehört es nämlich hin.


Danke für den Tipp! Wusste ich nicht und werd ich machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hankman (18. August 2010)

Auch von mir eine Frage an die Votec Gemeinde. Bekommt man(n) dort auch eloxierte Rahmen und wenn ja in welchen Farben?? Hat schon jemand was??


----------



## ibislover (18. August 2010)

hast du dir schon mal die mühe gemacht auf deren website zu schauen?
im übrigen halten sie es bei den farben in anodisiert wie henry ford.


----------



## hankman (18. August 2010)

@ibislover: habe durchaus schon ein Blick auf die Homepage geworfen, aber vielen Dank für den prima Tipp. Was dein Hinweis auf Henry Ford angeht, so muß ich Dir leider mitteilen das ich mich nicht besonders mit Autos auskenne. Also werde doch einfach mal deutlicher.


----------



## Drop-EX (18. August 2010)

Hallo,
gibt es für Votec Bikes eine maximale Zulassung beim Fahrergewicht?
Ich wollte die eigentlich direkt anschreiben, aber vielleicht wisst ihr das ja. Hab jedenfalls gegoogelt, die sufu benutzt und auf der votec hp geschaut.
danke schonmal


----------



## OPCTorsten (18. August 2010)

In den Garantieunterlagen steht max all inc 110kg.
Auskunft damals in wenden war allerdings das der Rahmen ohne Probleme auch mehr hält.
Bis jetzt hält er auch noch


----------



## Mxpanda (19. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Votec Gemeinde!

Ich habs endlich geschafft, mir einen für das Bike passenden Lenker und Vorbau anzubauen.
Der VRO war deutlich zu schwer und mit auch zu unhandlich.

Als Lenker ist nun ein Race Face Next Sl und als Vorbau ein Syntace F99 verbaut.
Bin gerade ne Runde damit unterwegs gewesen und bin hin und weg. Die Geometrie passt mir endlich richtig gut und ich bin gleich gefühlte 5km/h im Durchschnitt schneller. 

PS: Wer also Interesse an einem Syntace VRO Vorbau (Größe M) und einem passenden Ultralite Lenker (ungekürzt) hat soll sich melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hankman (22. August 2010)

Hallo liebe VOTECer,
stehe auch gerade vor der Entscheidung mir ein neues Bike zu holen. Für mich wird es wohl das v.xm werden. Bräuchte allerdings mal ein paar Tipps von Leuten die bereits ein v.xm fahren bzw. sich mit den Komponenten auskennen. Auf der Homepage sehe ich gerade gibt es die Rock Shoxs Revelation RL (2011) hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit? Die Magura Thor finde ich, was das absenken angeht, ein wenig umständlich. Deshalb die Frage. Na ja und bei einer Fox Gabel weiß ich nicht ob ich diesen Vorteil wirklich rausfahre im Vergleich zum Preis. Lasse mich aber gern eines besseren Belehren. Welchen Lenker fahrt ihr eigentlich?
Ach ja, gibt es einen Dämpferschutz (vielleicht von anderen Firmen), da Votec ja leider keinen verbaut. Falls ihr hier auch schon eine Lösung habt, bitte posten.
Vielen Dank


----------



## warpax (22. August 2010)

hankman schrieb:


> Die Magura Thor finde ich, was das absenken angeht, ein wenig umständlich.



Hat sich da soviel geändert? Bei der 08er/09er Wotan hat man einen kleinen Hebel am Lenker, den man nur zu drücken braucht, während man etwas Gewicht auf die Gabel gibt. Einziger Nachteil ist, daß der recht anfällig für Schäden durch Stürze ist (war).

Zu den anderen beiden Gabeln kann ich Dir auf die Schnelle nichts sagen. An mein nächstes Bike kommt aber eine 2010er Revelation. Wenn Du also noch ein paar Tage warten kannst...


----------



## Centi (22. August 2010)

Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## maddog8880 (26. August 2010)

Ach ja, gibt es einen Dämpferschutz (vielleicht von anderen Firmen), da Votec ja leider keinen verbaut. Falls ihr hier auch schon eine Lösung habt, bitte posten.
Vielen Dank

besitze seit einer woche auch ein vxm. bin bis jetzt 150 km unterwegs gewesen (inkl. trails, ein paar leichte downhills waren auch dabei, und auch `ne menge höhenmeter) 
bin super zufrieden! das bike ist hervorragend ausbalanciert, der vortrieb passt, die verarbeitung macht einen guten und soliden eindruck.
würde mir bis jetzt jederzeit das bike wieder kaufen.

zu deiner frage. ich habe mir von spedd stuff ein neopren-schutz besorgt.
der funktioniert gut und schützt den dämpfer ausreichend vor steinschlag und sonstigem. 
war auch auf der suche nach einem fender oder ähnlichem, aber bis jetzt ohne erfolg. 

gruß
maddog


----------



## Bloodhound5 (26. August 2010)

also von so einem dämpfer kondom würde ich abraten. kommt nur dreck drunter der dann die lauffläche zerkratzt. Dann lieber ohne. 

Bilder vom Selbstbau findet man hier in dem Thread zu genüge, mit ein bisschen kreativität sollte das aber auch so kein problem sein 

Gruß


----------



## 124penoepel (5. September 2010)

Hallo allerseits, habe ein V.XC 2009, und das Problem, daß ständig die Kette zwischen Rahmen und Kettenblatt gerät. Dabei ist der Abstand zwischen Kettenstrebe und Blatt so gering, daß die Kette auseinander- und wieder zusammengebaut werden muß. Der Rahmen ist schon recht lädiert in diesem Bereich (tiefe Scharten), bei meinen anderen Rädern war das nie ein Problem. Die Kette wird regelmäßig gepflegt und gewartet. Hat einer von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Gruß


----------



## pixelquantec (5. September 2010)

Schaltung einstellen ( lassen ) und das Problem sollte gelöst sein.


----------



## 124penoepel (5. September 2010)

Nein, die Kette bleibt dabei auf dem Blatt und bleibt hängen, an der Schaltung liegt das nicht. Sinnvoll wäre es doch, den Abstand zwischen Kettenstrebe und Blatt so groß zu machen, daß die Kette gut durchpaßt und nicht den Rahmen beschädigt!


----------



## Centi (6. September 2010)

Doch! Es liegt an der Schaltung und egal woran (Ferndiagnosen sind leider nicht möglich), den Rahmen für schlecht eingestellte/defekte Schaltungen neu zu entwickeln wäre a bisserl...


----------



## 124penoepel (6. September 2010)

Ja, danke für den Tip. 
An alle anderen nochmal die Frage: Habt ihr vergleichbare Erfahrungen mit Chainsucks beim V.XC gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (6. September 2010)

Das kann bei jedem Bike mal passieren. Vielleicht hat dein Umwerfer ne kleine Delle?


----------



## 124penoepel (6. September 2010)

Ich habe festgestellt, daß beim Tretlager werkseitig auf der Kurbelseite ein Distanzring und auf der kurbelabgewandten Seite 2 Distanzringe montiert waren. Nun habe ich einen der Ringe auf die Kurbelseite ummontiert und jetzt passt die Kette gut zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kettenblatt hindurch, ohne am Rahmen zu schleifen. Das hätte ich mal früher merken müssen...!


----------



## lukabe (6. September 2010)

Das sollte standardmäßig auch so sein.
Antriebsseite - 2 Spacer (bzw. einer)
andere Seite - 1 Spacer (bzw. keiner)
Da hat jemand bei Votec wohl die Bedienungsanleitung aufm Kopf gehalten...
Bei meinem V.SX hats gestimmt, da war einer rechts verbaut (mehr gehen nicht wegen dem breiteren Tretlager)


----------



## genom (12. September 2010)

Hi Leute,
klasse das es hier im Forum so einen grossen Votec-Fred gibt !!!
Da ich mein altes TOX von 99 reanimiert hab und stolz wie Oscar drauf bin möchte ich es hier gerne posten 
Früher gab´s wochenlang Nudeln mit Ketchup, heute Gott sei Dank nur Knatsch mit der Frau 
Naja, anfangs sollten ja nur neue Bremsen dran und ein neues Schaltwerk evtl. noch dicke Reifen.. und so ging es dann weiter bis zum jetzigen Ergebniss....

























Was ist alles passiert ?
- XTR Schaltwerk
- XT Shifter
- 32´er SLX Casette + 44´er SLX Kettenblatt
- XT Kette
- Ritchey Comp Stütze 31,6 x 400
- SQ-Lab 612 Sattel
- Mavic EX 721 Laufradsatz auf XT Naben
- FunWorks Lockon Griffe
- Syntace Ecorizer Lenker
- Magura HS33 2010´er MIG-Edition mit grauen Belägen
- 2010´er Fat Albert in 2.4
- XL-Vorbau (der letzte vom Voitl)
- Doublefix und neues Gabelunterteil vom Steiner

Das alte Gabelunterteil der GS4 OS wurde von den Cantischellen leider zerdrückt 
Um dem Problem entgegen zu wirken hab ich mir zwei Aluhülsen gedreht und die Wandstärke von 0,9mm auf 3.2mm auf der höhe der Cantischellen verstärkt.
Einfach die Plastikteile an der Stelle raus genommen und die Aluhülsen eingesetzt.
Diese hatte ich 10mm kleiner gefertigt und zusätzlich noch im inneren Aufbau ein Gleittlagerführungsband eingesetzt.
Jetzt drücken die Schellen nichts mehr kaputt und durch dreifache Führung ist die Gabel jetzt auch noch stabiler!

Ich liebe es 

Gruss genom.

Vielen dank nochmal an Jürgen Steiner, der mir mit netten Telefonaten und promter Lieferung der Teile geholfen hat.


----------



## armor (13. September 2010)




----------



## StarrerStahl (15. September 2010)

Wirklich schönes tox, leider nur was für die Autobahn oder die eisdiele


----------



## genom (15. September 2010)

StarrerStahl schrieb:


> Wirklich schönes tox, leider nur was für die Autobahn oder die eisdiele



Ohne über das Votec-Thema referieren zu müssen muss ich ja sagen dass das TOX nie wirklich ein Problemrad war und die GS4-OS, jetzt mit dem Doublefix sowieso, auch nicht wirklich eine Gefahr darstellt(e)...

Von 99 bis 03 hat es wunderbare Dienste geleistet im leichten XC und ST Bereich.. und das wird es auch heute noch tun ! 

Es ist halt kein moderner Downhiller oder Freerider und das sollte der Neuaufbau auch nicht werden 

Ich liebe es ... und KULT ist es sowiewo... 

 Gruss


----------



## StarrerStahl (16. September 2010)

genom schrieb:


> Ohne über das Votec-Thema referieren zu müssen muss ich ja sagen dass das TOX nie wirklich ein Problemrad war und die GS4-OS, jetzt mit dem Doublefix sowieso, auch nicht wirklich eine Gefahr darstellt(e)...
> 
> Von 99 bis 03 hat es wunderbare Dienste geleistet im leichten XC und ST Bereich.. und das wird es auch heute noch tun !
> 
> ...



Ich finde es ja auch toll, ich habe mir 99 nach monatelangem sparen und ferienjobs (15 war ich da) ein tox light aufgebaut. Nach 3 Monaten ist mir nach einem 180er aus einer natur-quater die linke kettenstrebe gerissen. Nach 8 Wochen kam dann der at Rahmen von welchem bereits bei der Montage der Lack abfiehl. Der 3 ist mir 2000 ebenfalls an der kettenstrebe gerissen, bei dem 4. ist das linke tretlagergewinde inkl. tretlager und Kurbel heraus gerissen...den hab ich sogar noch hier 
Aber schön waren sie...


----------



## bikerflo1982 (22. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Oh, mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum... 

Meine Gedanken kreisen gerade um das Votec V.XM. Mit entsprechender Konfiguration ein im Preis nicht schlagbares Gerät. Zumal da ich aus der Schweiz komme und der Eurokurs wirklich interessant ist, wäre dies ein echtes Schnäppchen.

Irgendwie habe ich ein wenig bedenken einfach so mal 2500 Euro für ein Bike auszugeben, bevor ich es probegefahren bin... Vieleich kann mir jemand meine Bedenken wegzaubern...

Das andere ist, kann mir mal jemand beschreiben, wie das Bike angeliefert wird und was alles noch zusammenzustellen ist? Leider bekomme ich von Votec keine Antwort.

Danke für Eure Hilfe,

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svs (22. September 2010)

Zum Schrauben: Laufräder rein, Pedale dran, Lenker an Vorbau schrauben und los fahrn


----------



## Pornokarl (22. September 2010)

Tach zusammen,
hätte nen M6 Rahmen abzugen:
Rahmengröße 52
Farbe ist glaub ich Dormat-Blau --> jedenfalls blaugrün
und natürlich gebrochenem Schwingenlager
incl. Stersatz und Bremsadapter hi.
Votec Carbon Sattelstütze


----------



## maddog8880 (22. September 2010)

bikerflo1982 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte genau die gleichen Bedenken. Habe mich dann aber doch entschlossen mir ein V.XM 1.2 zu kaufen. 
Bin bis jetzt ca. 400 Km gefahren und bin komplett zufrieden. Wie Du auch schon festgestellt hast, ein prima Preis /Leistungverhältnis. 

Gruß Maddog


----------



## spirello (23. September 2010)

Was ist bei Votec passiert? Seit gestern Abend ist die Website down. Weiß jemand was?


----------



## bikerflo1982 (23. September 2010)

also bei mir funktioniert die homepache einwandfrei...

www.votec.com


----------



## spirello (23. September 2010)

Danke, hab's gerade gemerkt. Bin irgendwie zu www.votec.de gerutscht. Funzt alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theominator (23. September 2010)

Leute Leute Leute!!! Bin im Moment etwas mit dem V.CR am liebäugeln. Kann ein stolzer, und hoffentlich zufriedener Besitzer, mal ein Bilder von seinem posten? Im Internet finde ich ausschließlich welche von der Seitenansicht. Dabei würde mich doch mal interessieren, wei diese eigenwillige Geometrie so rüberkommt. 
Komme wahrscheinlich eh nicht dran vorbei mich am Wochenende ins Auto zu setzen und nach Frankfurt in den Shop zu fahren.


----------



## UnzUwe (25. Oktober 2010)

Ja auch ich liebäugle mit einem VCS 1,4. Wie ich vom Shop in Stuttgart erfahren habe, kann man die Farbkombinationen relativ frei wählen, naja und die Ausstattung ist eh vom feinsten.
Auch die Geometrie find ich sehr ansprechend. 
Also wenn irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Bike gesammelt hat, bitte melden.
Ach ja - als Alternative lacht mich schon seit einiger Zeit ein Haibike Sleek RX an.
Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual 

Gruß


----------



## k.wein (26. Oktober 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal. So kommt die alte Kiste mal wieder zu Ehren. Seit 10 Jahren in meinem Besitz. Nun im Wintereinsatz.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## theominator (26. Oktober 2010)

Also keine Ahnung wie sich das Teil fährt. Aber wer sich diese Rahmengeometrie ausgedacht hat, muss doch echt besoffen gewesen sein oder? 
Was ist das bitte für ein Oberrohr?
Nix für Ungut Karsten ;-)


----------



## skask (26. Oktober 2010)

Nu aber mal vorsichtig!  Nicht den Kult beleidigen! 
Die hatten auch andere Oberrohre. 







Die alten waren nicht schlecht. Und funktionieren heute noch saugut!

Das M6 sieht aus wie Rahmenhöhe 54, da sind die Proprtionen suboptimal. in 50 oder 46 siehts geiler aus. Aber wenn er halt so groß ist?


----------



## nightprowler (26. Oktober 2010)

theominator schrieb:


> Also keine Ahnung wie sich das Teil fährt. Aber wer sich diese Rahmengeometrie ausgedacht hat, muss doch echt besoffen gewesen sein oder?
> Was ist das bitte für ein Oberrohr?
> Nix für Ungut Karsten ;-)



Doch ungut! Dann wahren wohl alle die so ein Teil gefahren sind,auch besoffen?

Das Bike war in den 90zigern wohl das heisseste was man so kriegen konnte.

Schau dein Bike in 20 jahren noch mal an.


----------



## k.wein (26. Oktober 2010)

theominator schrieb:


> Also keine Ahnung wie sich das Teil fährt. Aber wer sich diese Rahmengeometrie ausgedacht hat, muss doch echt besoffen gewesen sein oder?
> Was ist das bitte für ein Oberrohr?
> Nix für Ungut Karsten ;-)



Rahmen ist 56 cm hoch, ich bin 1,88m . Auf dem Bild täuscht die Dimension etwas. Das Oberrohr ist " normal dick ", das Unterrohr allerdings sehr fett.
Die Geometrie ( Winkel und Längen ) sind allerdings recht normal.
Das einzige, was ein Nachteil zu meinem Liteville ist, ist der Abstand des Tretlagers zum Boden. Das Rad ist sehr hoch und etwas kippelig in engen Trails.
Ansonsten fährt es sich super. Eines meiner Lieblingsräder, trotz modernen Alternativen .
Gruß.
       Karsten


----------



## skask (27. Oktober 2010)

Kann es sein, dass du einen 190er Dämpfer drin hast? Der sieht so lang aus. Eigentlich gehört ein 165er rein.


----------



## k.wein (27. Oktober 2010)

165 mm Dämpfer = 80 mm Federweg. Mit anderen Befestigungsblechen ergibt der 190 er 100 mm Federweg. Beide Versionen waren lieferbar. Mit dem Einbau der Rohloff und anschließender Nutzung als Winterrad habe ich vorne von 100 auf 120 und hinten von 80 auf 100 erhöht.


Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## skask (27. Oktober 2010)

Ah stimmt, ist halt schon so lang her. Der 100mm FW wurde mal nachgeschoben, da gabs doch auch andere Aufnahmen dafür, zum Umrüsten, oder?

Ich hab in meinem F7 jetzt einen 200/57 drin, gibt dann 125mm Fw. Vorne 130, dann bleibt die Originaltretlagerhöhe erhalten. Will gar nichts anderes.

Unsere Schätzchen waren schon immer exclusiv und werden es immer mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

